# Fragen zur Fanes



## flashr (21. Juni 2012)

Moin moin alutech community 
Ich habe einige Fragen zur Fanes und zu Alutech.
1. Ich bin ein totales greenhorn, was bike Wartung/ bike Aufbau betrifft. Wenn ich nun eine Fanes als komplett bike bestelle, werde ich sie wohl selber zusammenbauen müssen, oder? Ist das einem Laien zumutbar, oder braucht man dafür Erfahrung/ Können? 
2. Was für Werkzeug brauche ich, um das bike zusammenzubauen?
3. Lohnt sich der Unterschied von 500 Euro, für eine xt-schaltgruppe, und die Fox talas 180 anstelle der x9 und der Lyrik rc2dh? 

Danke für die antworten und die Beratung 
Ride on 
Flashr


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2012)

zu 1. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Bikes aufgebaut kommen, sonst wäre es ja kein Komplettbike, sondern ein Bausatz. Noch wurde aber kein Komplettbike der Fanes 3.0 ausgeliefert.

zu 2. Drehmomentschlüssel mit 2-30 Nm, Verschiedene Nüsse dafür (Torx, Imbus), Innnelagerschlüssel, Je nach Kurbel das eine oder andere Spezialwerkzeug, Schraubendreher, Gummi-Hammer.....aber wie gesagt, es wird sicher montiert kommen, also brauchts Du nur ein paar Torx- und Imbusschlüssel, um die Teile anzubauen, die noch fehlen (Pedale) oder für den Transport abgeabut wurden (z.B. Lenker). Ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist immer gut. Außerdem Schraubenkleber mittelfest, Bremsenreiniger, Montagepaste, Silikonfett, Kettenfett......Da kommt mit der Zeit einige zusmmen...ich könnte hier sicher noch eine Weile weiter aufzählen 

zu 3. Nein! Ich finde die Ausstattung der X.9-Version sogar besser (bis auf die Bremse).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (21. Juni 2012)

1. das sollte jeder hinbekommen, der nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat
2. ein Satz Innensechskantschlüssel, Schraubendreher, Schraubenschlüssel, Zange... also kein Spezialwerkzeug
3. du meinst die Varianten V.2-R X.9 im Vergleich zur V.2-F?
Ich würde die normale V.2 mit der 55 nehmen.


----------



## flashr (21. Juni 2012)

Die antworten zu 1. Und 2. Stimmen mich schon einmal sehr zuversichtlich
 nun habe ich noch eine weitere Frage: ich bin 1.65 m gross, ist da die Rahmen-Grösse small zu gross?
Die reviews zur zocchi 55 sehen auch sehr gut aus.. jetzt fehlt nur noch eines, Geld 
Danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## ollo (21. Juni 2012)

Größe S ist passig und die Komplettbikes sollten in der Regel so an kommen, das der Lenker nur noch Gerade gedreht werden muß (alternativ hängt er daneben und muß nur noch auf den Schaft gesteckt und Festgezogen werden) , die Pedale ran, die Laufräder an die richtige stelle im Rahmen "gesteckt" werden, Federelemente abstimmen (Dämpferpumpe von Topeak, sehr zu empfehlen, kostet zwar 40 schleifen, hält hier aber schon seit 6 Jahren) ............ alle Schauverbindungen noch mal auf korrekte Festigkeit prüfen (der Drehmomentschlüssel von Stadler geht Preislich) und zu guter Letzt, losfahren Spaß haben


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn Geld knapp ist, nimm die günstige Version mit X.7 und einfacher Zocchi und ohne Reverb. Bei Deinem Fliegengewicht macht es die Elixir 7 locker und alle anderen Teile, die Dir auf Dauer nicht passen, tauschst Du nach und nach aus. Einige davon sind eh Verschleißteile.
Der Rahmen ist das wichtigste und bei allen Modellen gleich.


----------



## Hoppes (21. Juni 2012)

wenn das bike in Einzelteilen kommt dann bin ich am Ar§$&


----------



## flashr (21. Juni 2012)

Ok, danke.  Werde mir alles noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Wenn ich mich dann entschieden hab, sehen wir uns in der Fanes-galerie wieder


----------



## crazyede (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo flashr

Also die Größe sollte passen ,ich bin selber 1,64 m groß und fahre ein S .

Durch die Rahmenform habe ich endlich ein bike gefunden bei dem die Überstandshöhe für meine Größe ok ist .

Zusammenbau war auch kein Problem .


----------



## valdus (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

an dieser Stelle würd ich mich gerne mal einklinken und nachfragen was ihr von der X7 Version haltet im Vergleich zu der V1?

Also mein Einsatzbereich ca 2 Touren pro Woche und am 2-4 mal pro Monat Bikepark.
Also was mir an der X7 besser gefällt sind:
2fach Kurbel und die Farbe, schwarz ist mir dann doch lieber als Silber.
Ne kind sock stütze ist auch schon vorhanden....
Also im Prinzip könnte ich mir doch die 500 Euro sparen oder? bzw. dann ggf noch in nen andern Dämpfer investieren.
Oder würdet ihr jetzt sagen, dass die SLX im vergleich zur X7 deutlich besser ist?
Also fahre zur zeit ne X9 Schaltung an meinem AM und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


Grüße

Moritz


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2012)

Du hast es Dir doch eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet. Entscheidende Teile hast Du bereits (KS Stütze) und Du magst SRAM lieber als Shimano. Die Elixir 7 ist min. so gut, wie die RX. Ich bin mir lediglich nicht sicher, ob die Sun Ringle Charger an der V1 auch die günstigeren Comp oder die etwas besseren Pro sind. Der Dämpfer ist übrigens derselbe. Wenn Du den Jü fragst, baut er Dir gegen einen geringen Aufpeis sicher auch einen anderen Dämpfer ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikaele (22. Juni 2012)

Servus,
Bezüglich der fragen zum Aufbau des Bikes: ich hab meine Fanes V1 letzte Woche bekommen und das Rad kommt "relativ zerlegt". Sprich man muss Gabel und Lenker einbauen, Vorderradbremse anschrauben und sich das Cockpit zurechtmachen. Ist aber trotzdem kein Stress!


----------



## Hoppes (22. Juni 2012)

Oh oh ^^
Nur montieren oder auch was kürzen etc.? Leitungen z.B.


----------



## mikaele (22. Juni 2012)

Ne ne, nix dergleichen. 

Reifen aufziehen, Gabel reinbauen, Bremssattel vorne montieren, Lenker und Anbauteile montieren und hinten das Schaltwerk anbringen. Wirklich was falsch machen kannst Du eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Spacetime (25. Juni 2012)

Ich musste Reverb und hintere Bremsleitung kürzen  und ohne Kollegen 
hätte ich das als damals im März nicht geschafft und ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist hilfreich. Im nachhinein haben Andere natürlich gesagt ist latte, aber man weiss ja nie


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juni 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Oh oh ^^
> Nur montieren oder auch was kürzen etc.? Leitungen z.B.



Falls du hilfe brauchst meld dich, ich hab so eine Fanes schon mal aufgebaut.


----------



## Hoppes (26. Juni 2012)

Danke! Komm vielleicht drauf zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashr (26. Juni 2012)

@moonboot42 : sollte ich Probleme haben, were ich mich vielleicht auch melden


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

Meines ist auch grad zerlegt und ich hab das ein oder andere Bike schon zusammen gebaut und würde Hilfe anbieten, falls die benötigt wird 

_(aber hier im Alutech-Forum scheint das ohnehin normal zu sein  )_


----------



## flashr (30. Juni 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=40997
 ist da alles dabei, was ich für den zusammenbau der Fanes brauche? Wenn
Nein, was fehlt?


----------



## valdus (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte auch ne kurze Frage, habt ihr eure Auftragsbestätigungen schon bekommen? Habe am Anfang dieser Woche bestellt und will nur sicher gehen das da nichts untergeht.

Grüße


----------



## flashr (30. Juni 2012)

Hab noch keine Bestellung abgesendet, von daher kann ich nichts darüber sagen.


----------



## KungFuChicken (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe meine nach zwei Tagen erhalten.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2012)

flashr schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=40997
> ist da alles dabei, was ich für den zusammenbau der Fanes brauche? Wenn
> Nein, was fehlt?



Ich weiß nicht, ob man sich besser die paar Spezialwerkzeuge einzeln kauft und auf den unnötigen Schrott verzichtet. Ich habe auch so einen Kasten und benutze davon maximal 30% des Inhalts, eben die paar echten Spezialwerkzeuge. Andere sind gar nicht dabei. Aber vielleicht ein guter Start und zumindest kann man sie ordentlich wegpacken.

Zur Auftragsbestätigung: Die gibt es erst nach Eingang der Anzahlung. Damit wird die Bestellung verbindlich. Vorher gibt es nur ein Angebot. Oder täuscht mich meine Erinnerung?


----------



## valdus (1. Juli 2012)

Hey,

ich hab dem juergen mal geschrieben mal schauen was kommt.

Gruesse


----------



## Flying_Elvis (1. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zur Auftragsbestätigung: Die gibt es erst nach Eingang der Anzahlung. Damit wird die Bestellung verbindlich. Vorher gibt es nur ein Angebot. Oder täuscht mich meine Erinnerung?



Richtig, nachdem die Anzahlung eingegangen war kam sofort die Bestätigungsmail. Hat gut geklappt, bezahlt und den darauffolgenden Tag kam schon die Mail. Dann gilt das Angebot als angenommen und ist für beide Seiten verbindlich.


----------



## valdus (1. Juli 2012)

hmm....wahrscheinlich kommt dann noch was bei mir, habe auch noch keine email bekommen bzgl. einer anzahlung....mal schauen denke morgen wird ja dann was kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXHaudegenXx (3. Juli 2012)

Heyho,

ja keine panik, bei mir hat es auch ein bißchen gedauert!die banken brauchen halt etwas und dann muss es alutech auch registrieren bei dem ansturm!aber soviel sei gesagt, auf meinem konto ist dein geld nicht gelandet 

mfg ich


----------



## valdus (3. Juli 2012)

Hey,

ist mittlerweile bei mir angekommen die Bestätigung 
Dann ist es jetzt endlich amtlich....boar ich freu mich schon wenn das Fanes hier steht in 3 Monaten  und wir Trails und Bikeparks unsicher machen.

Grüße


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (3. Juli 2012)

Sehr gut!

Vielleicht sieht man sich!

MfG Ich


----------



## wlkr (10. Juli 2012)

Hi, weiß jemand ob man in der Fanes 3.0 für die 135x12 Nabe eine 142x12 Steckachse braucht? Wenn ich mir die Ersatzteilliste ansehe sieht das so aus...

Danke!


----------



## ollo (10. Juli 2012)

wlkr schrieb:


> Hi, weiß jemand ob man in der Fanes 3.0 für die 135x12 Nabe eine 142x12 Steckachse braucht? Wenn ich mir die Ersatzteilliste ansehe sieht das so aus...
> 
> Danke!



ja, die Fanes wird als 135x12 geliefert und durch das entfernen zweier kleiner Distanzstücke in den Ausfallenden wird daraus dann 142 x 12 ..... mann kann also neuerdings ohne Aufpreis 2 Achsstandards verbauen


----------



## Chucknorman (17. Juli 2012)

Das Alutech Fanes Sondermodell V1. Wird ja standardmäßig mit einem Sram X7 S3 Umwerfer ausgeliefert welcher laut Beschreibung für eine 38/26 Kurbel ausgelegt ist. 
Bedarf es dann einen neuen Umwerfer wenn ich eine 36/22 Kurbel fahren möchte ? 

Danke schon im Vorraus

MfG Heiko


----------



## ollo (17. Juli 2012)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Das Alutech Fanes Sondermodell V1. Wird ja standardmäßig mit einem Sram X7 S3 Umwerfer ausgeliefert welcher laut Beschreibung für eine 38/26 Kurbel ausgelegt ist.
> Bedarf es dann einen neuen Umwerfer wenn ich eine 36/22 Kurbel fahren möchte ?
> 
> Danke schon im Vorraus
> ...




wenn man der Produktbeschreibung hier trauen kann, dann geht es auch mit 36/22 (lowest gear ratio....) wobei Du mit der 11-36 Kassette ruhig die 38/26 Kombi fahren solltest, von wegen sich Tot Treten, 22/36 fährt man eher bei 11-34 /32 und neunfach 

http://www.bike24.net/p119321.html


----------



## Chucknorman (17. Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist dass ich immer so meine Probleme mit tiefen Tretlagern habe und deshalb einen Bashguard brauche. Auf der X9 Kurbel lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht ohne weiteres ein Bashguard montieren und bei der neuen Truvativ x-Guide hab ich Angst dass ich mir das Gewinde der ISCG05 Aufnahme durch Aufsetzer zerstöre.
Was meint ihr ist meine Angst begründet?


----------



## ollo (17. Juli 2012)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass ich immer so meine Probleme mit tiefen Tretlagern habe und deshalb einen Bashguard brauche. Auf der X9 Kurbel lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht ohne weiteres ein Bashguard montieren und bei der neuen Truvativ x-Guide hab ich Angst dass ich mir das Gewinde der ISCG05 Aufnahme durch Aufsetzer zerstöre.
> Was meint ihr ist meine Angst begründet?




Kaputt bekommt man meistens durch einen dummen Umstand alles und ob da ein um vielleicht 3 mm kleineres KB hilft .... eine ISCG Aufnahme kaputt zu bekommen , hm da hilft der alte Kollege "Sollbruchstelle", vielleicht dumm, vielleicht auch nicht, säge die Schrauben ein wenig an, dann brechen erst die, bevor die Last auf die Aufnahme zu groß wird ..... wie gut das der Jü auch Kompetent in Sachen Reparatur ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (17. Juli 2012)

Lieber eine zerstörte Kurbel austauschen als den kompletten Rahmen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2012)

Da meine Fanes morgen endlich zu mir kommt, habe ich noch zwei Fragen zum Setup von Gabel (Lyrik RC2 DH) und Dämpfer (Vivid Air MM). Den Vivid fährt man ja wol mit Anfangszugstufe ganz offen, wie ist das aber mit Endzugstufe und wie ist die Empfehlung für die Druckstufe? Wie sind die Von Euch empfohlenen Einstellungen für die beiden Druckstufen und die Zugstufe der Gabel? SAG fährt man ja wohl vorn wie hinten bei ca. 30% - oder?

Ich will jetzt nicht die ultimative Einstellung für jeden Einsatzbereich, sondern einfach ein gutes Start-Setup.


----------



## Lasse (18. Juli 2012)

Check mal die Sram Homepage, die haben gute Einstellungsvorschläge fürs Geundsetup.


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da meine Fanes morgen endlich zu mir kommt, habe ich noch zwei Fragen zum Setup von Gabel (Lyrik RC2 DH) und Dämpfer (Vivid Air MM). Den Vivid fährt man ja wol mit Anfangszugstufe ganz offen, wie ist das aber mit Endzugstufe und wie ist die Empfehlung für die Druckstufe? Wie sind die Von Euch empfohlenen Einstellungen für die beiden Druckstufen und die Zugstufe der Gabel? SAG fährt man ja wohl vorn wie hinten bei ca. 30% - oder?
> 
> Ich will jetzt nicht die ultimative Einstellung für jeden Einsatzbereich, sondern einfach ein gutes Start-Setup.




Druck im Dämpfer so um die 13-14 Bar sollte zu 25-30% SAG bei Dir führen, Druckstufe 2-3 Klicks rein und die Endzugstufe am besten erst mal mit einem Klick rein. Die Endzugstufe solltest Du dann weiter zu drehen, wenn Du das Gefühl hast, das nach einer Großen Kompression des Hinterbaues, das unerwünschte "Kickback" einsetzt....... das lässt sich schon mit dem schnellen durchfahren einer kleinen Senke/ Bodenwelle provozieren (ein Drop geht auch, ist aber vom "Nachvollziehen/Fühlen" schon zu schnell, bei der Bodenwelle geht das etwas gemächlicher) Ansonsten habe ich die vielleicht von Lasse gemeinte "Setupanleitung" hier

Dann kann es ja bald losgehen, muß nur noch das Wetter etwas besser werden


----------



## Meller (20. Juli 2012)

hey,
da ich grad am Komponenten für mien Fanes zusammen stellen bin wollt ich mal wissen ob dieser Umwerfer:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...x10-fach-Low-Direct-Mount-S3-2011::23607.html

 in der Down-Pull-Variante der richtige wäre?

Grüßle


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juli 2012)

Sowas bitte lieber im NEUERS thread fragen. 

Prinzipiell brauchst du entweder Shimano etype(da ist ein günstiger XT bei BMO) oder S3 downpull. WIllst du wirklich 3 x 10fach fahren oder ginge auch einer für 2kb (kürzerer Käfig)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meller (20. Juli 2012)

könnte auch einer für 2 Kettenblätter sein. Frage ist nur ob der, der richtige von der Montage her wäre.


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

habe folgende Frage zur Fanes. Wenn ich mein Hinterrad nach hinten verstell liegt ja zwangsläufig die Kette straffer, ist es ratsam die Kette zu verlängern oder stört es in der Regel nicht?bin kein schaltwerkpro und weiß daher nicht wie sich dieses auswirkt...
danke für eure Antworten!

MfG ich


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde mal schätzen, der Unterschied beträgt ca. 1 komplettes Kettenglied. Das sollte ohne andere Kettenlänge zu verkraften sein, wenn die Spreizung der Kettenblätter nicht zu extrem ist. Zur Not halt mit langem Radstand nicht alle Gänge über Kreuz schalten.
Ich habe heute meine Kette abgelängt bei 22/36 Kurbel mit 11-36 Kassette. Da können gerade so alle Gänge auf dem kleinen und großen KB gefahren werden. Bei 38 KB könnte das schon anders aussehen und bei langer Kettenstrebeneinstellung auch.


----------



## ellma (26. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich bin 1,65 groß/klein, habe Affenarme und die Schrittlänge von 80 cm.

Brauche ich einen S oder M Rahmen? 

ella


----------



## zec (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin rein von den Maßen her scheinbar dein Spiegelbild, obwohl ich nicht weiß, was du mit Affenarmen meinst - meine finde ich ganz OK ;-) .
Ernsthaft: Fühle mich auf meinem "S"-Rahmen sehr wohl. Sitze aber freilich bergauf recht aufrecht. Bergab würde ich kein längeres Bike haben wollen.


----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand bei der Fanes hinten eine 203er Bremsscheibe montiert (in meinem Fall mit ner Magura MT6) und kann eine Adapter-Empfehlung aussprechen? Aktuell hantiere ich da mit Unterlegscheiben, was ich nicht als sonderlich glücklich empfinde ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2012)

Einfach den passenden Magura Adapter von PM auf 180er PM  nehmen (+20mm). QM6 müßte das sein, noch besser wäre QM26 der ist für die Thor also PM7(wie Fanes) af 203mm.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p9ba892aab07535fe6b08218138e565cb/Magura-Quick-Mount-Adapter.html


----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Der QM6 passt leider nicht, bzw passt knapp über die Scheibe, die dann aber am Bremssattel hängen bleibt (Rad dreht nicht). Damit sich das Rad wieder dreht, musste ich ca 2mm Unterlegscheiben drunter legen.

Beim QM7 Adapter erfassen die Beläge dann die Scheibe nur noch mit der Hälfte der Fläche. Daher kam bei mir die Frage auf, wie das ggf jemand anderes praktisch umgesetzt hat ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2012)

dann Qm26.


----------



## hasardeur (2. August 2012)

Das Problem gibt es anscheinend bei PM-Aufnahmen öfter, solange Du nur 2mm unterfüttern mußt, sollte es kein Problem sein. Versuch doch alternativ dickere Unterlegscheiben zu bekommen oder eben eine 200er Scheibe zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Oki -- schankedön, hab mir den WM26 mal bestellt - irgendwie sind mir die U-Scheiben auch n Dorn im Auge und der Adapter fällt ja nicht durch ...


----------



## Splash (4. August 2012)

Wollte noch mal Danke sagen - mit dem QM26 passts genau richtig


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. August 2012)

Ja cool, daß das funktioniert, das wird noch anderen weiterhelfen.


----------



## TAILor (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Fanesfreunde,

mich beschäftigt die Frage wie sich das Fanes bergauf fahren lässt. Alutech verbaut bei fast allen Komplettbikes Gabeln, die keine Absenkfunktion haben. Das irritiert mich etwas. Fahre momentan ein Bergamont Enduro mit einer Domain, die ich absenken kann und diese Funktion für den uphill gerne nutze, weil sie das klettern deutlich erleichtert.
Wie gesagt würde mich interessiern wie sich das bei den Fanes verhält. Klar ist mir, dass durch den integrierten Steuersatz sowie den relativ flachen Lenkwinkel in Verbindung mit einem flachen (geraden) Lenker beim Fanes das Cockpit tiefer liegt als bei meinem aktuellen Bike.

- Was ist eure Erfahrung? 
- Ist eine Absenkfunktion der Gabel beim Fanes generell überflüssig? 
- kommt das Tretlager mit Absenkung gar zu tief?

danke schonmal !


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Oktober 2012)

Generell überflüssig nicht, aber sie ist deutlich weniger wichtig.

zu tief zu hoch, wie lang ist ein Stück Schnur? Alles relativ.
Aber wegen der zusätzlichen Bedienung und den Eingriffen in die Dämpfung, ist man froh kaum  eine Absenkung mehr zu brauchen.

Hier kannste dich gut einlesen zur Absenkfunktion.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477249&page=284


----------



## Astaroth (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mit meiner Fanes kurze Steilstücke von über 20% Steigung hoch fahren ohne das ich das Gefühl bekomme das gleich das Vorderrad hoch kommt. Habe bei meinem Bike noch keine Absenkfunktion vermisst...


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Fanes klettert schon sehr gut, keine Sorge. Ich habe nach dem Bestellen auch gegrübelt, ob ich die Absenkung nicht vermissen werden. 

Mittlerweile kann ich sagen,dass das Vorderrad deutlich später steigt, als bei meinem alten AM. Ich bin sogar ein paar Stellen hochgekommen, an denen ich mit dem alten Bike gescheitert bin. Der angenehm steile Sitzwinkel trägt natürlich auch dazu bei.

Absenken wäre m.E. sowieso nur eine Option, wenn du nichts verblocktes hochfährst. Das Tretlager ist, wie du richtig erkannt hast, onehin schon sehr tief. Bei den ersten Ausfahrten hab ich die Pedale ein paar mal regelrecht in den Boden gerammt - einmal nach hinten absteigen inklusive  

Mittlerweile habe ich mich aber daran gewöhnt. Ich würde an deiner Stelle durchaus auf eine Absenkfunktion verzichten und stattdessen eine nette Coilgabel wählen.


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2012)

und für lange Anstiege gibt es immer noch den guten alten Spannriemen


----------



## Splash (7. Oktober 2012)

Also eine Absenkung habe ich bei der Fanes nie vermisst. Ich muss sogar feststellen, dass diese mich bei der Fanes wegen des bereits erwähnten, tiefen, Tretlagers eher stören würde. Zudem arbeiten Gabeln ohne Absenkung bekannterweise ja auch was "fluffiger" und sind wartungsärmer, da ja weniger Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (7. Oktober 2012)

das ist ja ein einheiltliches feedback  dann werd ich wohl auf eine absenkung verzichten und damit die performance steigern

danke für eure erfahrungen


----------



## Hoppes (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir ist es eher andersrum. Mit den Pedalen bin ich noch nicht aufgesetzt im uphill , aber mein Rad ist mir schon desöfteren ohne Absenkung gestiegen. Ich senke regelmäßig ab und finde es erleichtert einem den uphill schon deutlich (180mm Fox Talas).
Fahre bei uns aber auch meist lange Strecken bergauf und nicht ständig hoch und runter.


----------



## valdus (8. Oktober 2012)

Also ich fuer meinen Teil habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich manche Anstiege besser als mit meinem AM hochkomme.
Vor allem wenns mal sehr steil wird, dreht das Hinterrad auch nicht so schnell durch.
Absenkung macht wohl bei langen Anstiegen Sinn, aber wenns viel hoch und runter geht, ueberfluessig.


----------



## Hoppes (8. Oktober 2012)

Das Fanes geht auch ohne Absenkung gut bergauf, aber mit deutlich besser wie ich finde. 
Alle die vor mir gepostet haben haben ja keine Absenkung dran. Da würde ich wohl genauso denken. ;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab eine. Aber eben die pflegeleichte und minimal eingreifende Uturn. Ich schätz mal du meinst die 7Geb Auffahrten, da komm ich auch gut klar. Gut, ich hab die Front tiefer als du.


----------



## Meller (8. Oktober 2012)

ich hab jetzt zwar auch noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit meiner fanes gemacht aber ich find die absenk-funktion meiner lyrik bis jetzt recht angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich konnte vor gut 2 Wochen in Champéry eine 2-Step an einem Genius LT probieren.....danach habe ich mich sehr gefreut, selbst eine RC2DH zu haben


----------



## Emtix (9. Oktober 2012)

So,

ich habe mir nun gestern auch das Fanes bestellt 

Hier mal die Daten:

*Fanes Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.1 M2013 Gr. M* (ALT126002)                                            
Lieferzeit: ca. vier Wochen, dieser Artikel wird nach Ihren Spezifikationen produziert.         
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    2.299,90 EUR                                                                                                                                          2.299,90 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *Rahmenfarbe Fullsuspension Schwarz Eloxal Shotpen* (ALT230001)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                          0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *Alutech Dekorset Rahmen Schwarz* (ALT342001)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                          0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *Wippenfarbe Fanes RAL 9016 weiß Pulverbeschichtet* (ALT224004)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                          0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm weiß tapered* (RSX102002)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    259,90 EUR                                                                                                                                          259,90 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 215,5x63,5mm* (RSX203002)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    89,90 EUR                                                                                                                                          89,90 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *SRAM X9 Schaltgruppe 2x10-fach* (SRM101000)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    79,90 EUR                                                                                                                                          79,90 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *Avid Elixir 9 Scheibenbremsensatz grau 200/180mm* (AVD102000)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    49,90 EUR                                                                                                                                          49,90 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *Sun Ringlé Charger Comp Laufradsatz 26" schwarz* (SUR103000)                                            
Lieferzeit: ab April 2012         
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                          0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *TwinWorks 2832 Vorbau 65mm schwarz/schwarze Klemme* (TWW104004)                
                                                                                                                                                          1                                                                                                                                    0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                          0,00 EUR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *Alutech Satttelstütze Typ II 31,6x400mm* (ALT331002)                


Der Laufradsatz wird sofort gegen den Sun Ringlee Pro ausgetauscht und später vielleicht noch das Schaltwerk von X9 zu X0.

Da die 170mm Lyrik keine Absenkfunktion hat mache ich mir auch Gedanken wie sich das Bike beim Uphill verhällt.
Denkt ihr das das Verstellen der Wippe auf den "Uphill Modus" sinn macht?

Möchte mit dem Alutech auch an Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen, darum soll das Bike die Anstiege auch schnell bewältigen können.

Was denkt ihr?

Danke


----------



## valdus (9. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

Dämpfer würde ich gegen Vivid Air tauschen, aber du wirst sicher viel gelesen haben und dich darum für den Monarch entschieden haben.

Den Comp Laufradsatz ist eigentlich schon recht stabil finde ich, wiege aber auch nur 73kg mit Gepäck. 
Für meinen normalen Touren reicht der Satz auf jeden Fall und würde den da wohl ohne irgend nen grüßen Bockmist zu bauen auch nicht klein bekommen.

Allerdings habe ich mir im Bikepark eine Felge kaputt gefahren und man bekommt so ohne Weiteres keinen Ersatz. Denke ich werde den Jürgen da mal anschreiben und nachfragen, aber das Ganze wird sich so um die 80 Euro bewegen für ne Felge.....

Ich würd wohl eher was gängiges von Mavic mt Hope Habe kaufen. Da bekommt man wenigstens Ersatz für.

Oder aber wenn du auch mal in den Park oder zum shuttlen fährst einfach nen günstigen stabilen Laufradsatz mit dicken Reifen.

.....Naja oder man verkackt eben keine Landung......

Grüße


----------



## Splash (9. Oktober 2012)

Emtix schrieb:


> Da die 170mm Lyrik keine Absenkfunktion hat mache ich mir auch Gedanken wie sich das Bike beim Uphill verhällt.
> Denkt ihr das das Verstellen der Wippe auf den "Uphill Modus" sinn macht?
> 
> Möchte mit dem Alutech auch an Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen, darum soll das Bike die Anstiege auch schnell bewältigen können.
> ...



Ich denke, Du solltest mal ein Fanes mit Lyrik fahren, dann stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr. 

Ich habe parallel noch ein Nicolai Helius FR von 06 in einem AM Aufbau (Revelation, 13.2kg), was von der Geo her ein Tourenbike ist. Das ist aktuell zum Rumstehen verdammt, da ich mit der Fanes auch nicht grossartig langsamer bergauf unterwegs bin, als mit dem Helius, dafür bergab aber deutlich mehr Spass habe.

Das Verstellen der Wippe habe ich noch nicht gemacht, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass auf Touren zu machen, geschweige in einem Enduro-Rennen. Irgend einen Sinn wird die Verstellbarkeit sicher machen, ich habe ihn für mich nicht gefunden, da ich entweder fahre oder schraube - im Wald aber selten gerne schraube ...


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Oktober 2012)

Emtix schrieb:


>  *Rahmenfarbe Fullsuspension Schwarz Eloxal Shotpen* (ALT230001)
>  *RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm weiß tapered* (RSX102002)



Wenn du nicht explizit eine weisse Gabel an einem schwarzen Rahmen willst (solls ja geben ), dann würde ich den Jü mal nach einer schwarzen Lyrik fragen - hat er normalerweise auch.


----------



## Astaroth (9. Oktober 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht explizit eine weisse Gabel an einem schwarzen Rahmen willst (solls ja geben ), dann würde ich den Jü mal nach einer schwarzen Lyrik fragen - hat er normalerweise auch.



Ist mir noch keins aufgefallen


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Emtix (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.

@ Splash: ich möchte ja nicht im Wald oder während einem Rennen die Geo verstellen.
Ich habe mir aber die Frage gestellt ob es nicht besser ist, gerade bei Rennen, die Geo immer auf der "uphill Einstellung zu lassen". 
Naja, werde ich sehen.

Warum keine weiße Gabel an einem schwarzen Bike?
Ich finde das bringt etwas Kontrast ins Bike.

Gruß


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (9. Oktober 2012)

TAILor schrieb:


> Hallo Fanesfreunde,
> 
> mich beschäftigt die Frage wie sich das Fanes bergauf fahren lässt. Alutech verbaut bei fast allen Komplettbikes Gabeln, die keine Absenkfunktion haben. Das irritiert mich etwas. Fahre momentan ein Bergamont Enduro mit einer Domain, die ich absenken kann und diese Funktion für den uphill gerne nutze, weil sie das klettern deutlich erleichtert.
> Wie gesagt würde mich interessiern wie sich das bei den Fanes verhält. Klar ist mir, dass durch den integrierten Steuersatz sowie den relativ flachen Lenkwinkel in Verbindung mit einem flachen (geraden) Lenker beim Fanes das Cockpit tiefer liegt als bei meinem aktuellen Bike.
> ...




Servus,

also zur performance kann ich nur sagen....geil!meiner meinung nach der perfekte freerider!habe die 36er talas vorn und nen vivid hinten drin!bei anstiegen senk ich auf 140 ab, das besondere wie ich find ist das der hinterbau wippneutral ist!ich post heut abend mal die geometriedaten bei verstellten vor- und hinterbau!

mfg


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (9. Oktober 2012)

Emtix schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> @ Splash: ich möchte ja nicht im Wald oder während einem Rennen die Geo verstellen.
> Ich habe mir aber die Frage gestellt ob es nicht besser ist, gerade bei Rennen, die Geo immer auf der "uphill Einstellung zu lassen".
> ...



kommt auf die rennen drauf an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (9. Oktober 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


>



Wir vestehen uns...



Emtix schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> @ Splash: ich möchte ja nicht im Wald oder während einem Rennen die Geo verstellen.
> Ich habe mir aber die Frage gestellt ob es nicht besser ist, gerade bei Rennen, die Geo immer auf der "uphill Einstellung zu lassen".
> ...



Du wirst mit der Lyrik RC2DH genauso glücklich wie ich. Ich habe in der Zeit wo ich mein Fanes habe noch keine Absenkung vermisst. Mit dem Bike kann ich kurzzeitig Rampen mit über 20%Steigung hochfahren ohne das ich das Gefühl habe dass das Vorderrad hoch kommt einfach GENIAL...
Find ich auch das sich eine weiße Gabel an einem schwarzen Bike gut macht


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Oktober 2012)

Emtix schrieb:


> Warum keine weiße Gabel an einem schwarzen Bike?
> Ich finde das bringt etwas Kontrast ins Bike.



Wenn du mich schon so direkt fragst.

Weil die meisten nicht wissen, dass man sie auch in schwarz haben kann.

Kontraste (oder Akzente) sind zuweilen ja schon schön, aber die sollten nach meinem Empfinden auf das ganze Bike verteilt sein. Aber über Geschmack soll man ja nicht diskutieren.


----------



## imun (9. Oktober 2012)

Warum gibt es eigentlich diesen Parallelthreat?


----------



## Astaroth (9. Oktober 2012)

Weil er am 21.06.2012 eröffnet wurde...


----------



## Emtix (9. Oktober 2012)

> !ich post heut abend mal die geometriedaten bei verstellten vor- und hinterbau!



Die Geometriedaten sind hier zu finden: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Geometrieverstellung_1_Grad.pdf

Mich interessieren persönliche Meinungen. Ist es sinnvoll nur 160mm am Hinterbau zu fahren wenn man nicht auf die 170mm angewiesen ist und zügig voran kommen möchte?


----------



## KungFuChicken (9. Oktober 2012)

Meiner Meinung nicht. Wieso glaubst du mit 160mm zügiger voranzukommen?
Der Rahmen ist sowieso eher antriebsneutral.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Oktober 2012)

In der Uphill-Position bekommst du mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad. Da die Fanes aber ohnehin sehr spät steigt, würde ich es eher aus Neugier ausprobieren. Einen echten Grund gab es bisher nicht. Ich habe da lieber die vollen 170mm Federweg am Hinterbau....Aber Versuch macht kluch. Irgendwas wird der Schöpfer sich jedoch gedacht haben, sonst hätten auch ein paar Gramm und etwas Fertigungsaufwand gespart werden können.


----------



## ollo (9. Oktober 2012)

lange Zeit als 170 mm Verweigerer weil die BOS auch nur 156 mm hat bin ich die 160 mm Einstellung gefahren..... vor kurzem mal die die 170 mm eingestellt und auch den kurzen Radstand gewählt mit dem Ergebnis das bei der 170 mm Einstellung die Pedale noch mal einen Ticken eher aufsetzen und der Dämpfer gleich mal 5 Bar mehr Druck brauchte. Um mal die 25% SAG einzustellen wäre der Vivid auch schon beim Max Druck angekommen, da wäre dann eher ein H Druckstufen Tune hilfreicher.

Die 160 mm Variante mit der etwas zu kurzen BOS finde ich insgesamt etwas "Spritziger" ...... ich sollte mir vom Helmchen mal meine 180er Durolux zurückschicken lassen...... falls die noch lebt


----------



## Emtix (9. Oktober 2012)

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage...
Dann werde ich wohl auch erst mal die 160mm am Heck + 170mm Front testen, da mir eine hohe Tritteffizienz sehr wichtig ist.

Falls ich das Gefühl haben sollte mir fehlt am Heck Federweg, kann ich die Geo ja immernoch verstellen.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (10. Oktober 2012)

da lässt sich nicht nur über die Geo eine Menge "Regulieren" ...... bisher hatte ich 4 Aufbauten (dazu auch immer einen Alternativ Laufradsatz bzw. entsprechende Reifenwahl) 

1. 160 mm im Heck mit Vivid und 180 mm Durolux = Enduro pur mit 170 wäre es noch plüschiger 

2. 160 mm im Heck mit BOS Vipr und 156 mm BOS Deville = Light Enduro straff im Heck

3. 160 mm im Heck mit DT M 210 und 155 mm RS Sektor = eher Allmountain als Enduro aber man ist damit Fix unterwegs

4. 170 mm im Heck mit Vivid und der Deville = zwei die sich gefunden haben ..... wieso hab ich Idiot keine 170 mm Deville genommen  

Der Endstand wird wohl die Variante 4 bleiben und wenn die Deville mal durch ist kommt eine Lyrik an die Front......... für Variante 3 wird sich noch ein Alternativ Rad finden


----------



## Emtix (10. Oktober 2012)

Warum biste jetzt doch von den 160mm am Heck abgekommen?


----------



## ollo (10. Oktober 2012)

Emtix schrieb:


> Warum biste jetzt doch von den 160mm am Heck abgekommen?




man beachte den letzten Satz zwischen dem letzten Punkt und dem Smilie


----------



## E F (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich hÃ¤tte auch mal ne allgemeine Frage.Ist es ratsam die Fanes auch mit einer 160 mm Gabel zu fahren, oder wird dadurch die Front zu tief?  Gibt es Personen die schon mal beide Varianten im Vergleich gefahren sind? Mir ist schon klar, dass âtiefâ relativ ist und jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat, aber vielleicht gibt es ja speziell in diesem Fall eine eindeutige Meinung.
GruÃ Philipp


----------



## Piefke (10. Oktober 2012)

Mir war die Fanes mit einer 160er Fox 36 VAN RC2 zu tief, vor allem bergab.
Mit der 55 in 170 mm bin ich auch noch 10 mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau gefahren, jetzt mit 180 mm ohne - alles bei 30 mm Rize am Lenker.


----------



## Firstkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

ich hab grad die Qual der Wahl die die 55CR oder die Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2012)

E F schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hÃ¤tte auch mal ne allgemeine Frage.Ist es ratsam die Fanes auch mit einer 160 mm Gabel zu fahren, oder wird dadurch die Front zu tief?  Gibt es Personen die schon mal beide Varianten im Vergleich gefahren sind? Mir ist schon klar, dass âtiefâ relativ ist und jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat, aber vielleicht gibt es ja speziell in diesem Fall eine eindeutige Meinung.
> GruÃ Philipp



Schau doch einfach mal zwei Postings Ã¼ber Deines.....


----------



## Emtix (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine andere Frage, obwohl ich weiß das die nicht hier hin gehört, hab aber kein Thread gefunden...

Mein Fanes kommt ja mit den Sun Ringle Comp Laufrädern.
Laut Jürgen in der 12 X 135 Steckachsen Version.

Nun möchte ich mir die Sun Ringle Pro kaufen.
Ebay Link: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sun-Ringle-C...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43b1b027c2

kann ich diese Laufräder einfach mit den Comp auswechseln?
Im Angebot steht ja was von Schnellspanner und 20mm Steckachse?
Kann ich die Pro Laufräder mit den vorhandenen Teilen der Comp umbauen?

Und was soll Freilauf: Shimano 8/9/10?
Ich möchte SRAM X9 10 2 X 10 fahren...

bin verwirrt
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## JpunktF (12. Oktober 2012)

Emtix schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal eine andere Frage, obwohl ich weiß das die nicht hier hin gehört, hab aber kein Thread gefunden...
> 
> Mein Fanes kommt ja mit den Sun Ringle Comp Laufrädern.
> Laut Jürgen in der 12 X 135 Steckachsen Version.
> ...



Die Comp und die Pro haben andere Naben, die Felgen sind gleich.

Deine Gabel hat eine 20mm Steckachse, also kannst Du das Vorderrad ganz einfach mit dem beiliegenden Adapter der Pro einbauen.

Beim Hinterrad solltest Du den Ebayanbieter fragen ob die Adapter für 12x135 im Lieferumfang dabei sind, die Naben sind per Adapter auf alle gängigen Standards umrüstbar, es müssen also nicht Adapter von den Comp auf Pro umgebaut werden, was sowieso nicht möglich ist.

Freilauf Shimano 8/9/10 bedeutet, es ist der von Shimano eingeführte Standard zur Aufnahme von Kassetten mit 8 bis 10 Ritzeln, der natürlich zu Sram kompatibel ist, es ist also problemlos möglich eine Sram 10fach-Kassette zu montieren.


----------



## Emtix (12. Oktober 2012)

Perfekt! Danke....

Sind das die Adapter die ich benötige?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32277_X-12-Adapter-fuer-Pro-HR-Naben-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2012)

Warum soll es denn unbedingt der Charger Pro werden? So eine VErbesserung zum Comp ist es doch auch nicht. Schau mal in den Bikemarkt. Da gibt es für weniger mehr.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/53904-syncros-laufradsatz-ds32-neu-229-90


----------



## Emtix (12. Oktober 2012)

Die pro sind um einiges leichter als die comp...
Aber nehme weitere Vorschläge gerne an.


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Oktober 2012)

habe ein frage zur größe.
mit meinen 191cm wäre wohl der xl-rahmen vom reach besser geeignet als der l-rahmen. fahre auch eher kurze vorbauten.

habe jetzt mal mein aktuelles sattelrohr nachgemessen. das hat 440mm. bergab steht die stütze dann nochmal 140mm raus (keine vario-stütze).
das macht 580mm.
beim xl-rahmen bleiben dann theoretisch noch 60mm luft, damit ich mit einer vario-stütze im abgesenkten zustand auf meine 580mm gesamtlänge komme.
könnte das etwas knapp werden mit beispielsweise einer KS-Lev?

was kostet denn ein xl-rahmen mit einem l-sitzrohr aufpreis?

wird das sitzrohr eigentlich einfach nur gekürzt oder wandert auch das oberrohr ein stück weit mit nach unten?

gruß


----------



## imun (22. Oktober 2012)

Zur Not kommst du mal nach Offenburg und testest mein L Rahmen


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Zur Not kommst du mal nach Offenburg und testest mein L Rahmen



danke, das angebot nehm ich bei gelegenheit gerne an!


----------



## imun (22. Oktober 2012)

Bitte, verkehrt ist es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (26. Oktober 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> was kostet denn ein xl-rahmen mit einem l-sitzrohr aufpreis?
> 
> wird das sitzrohr eigentlich einfach nur gekürzt oder wandert auch das oberrohr ein stück weit mit nach unten?
> 
> gruß



Stehe aktuell vor derselben Frage... hab beim Jürgen nachgefragt. Die Antwort war, das es nicht mehr die Möglichkeit gibt einen z.B. XL Rahmen mit einem L Sitzrohr zu bekommen! Da die Rahmen alle schon fertig geschweißt sind. Er kann aber wohl gegen Aufpreis das Sitzrohr oben um ca. 1,5cm kürzen... was ich wohl auch machen lassen werde wenn es dann ein Fanes wird. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 87cm bei 191cm wird das ansonsten etwas sehr knapp mit einer 150mm Kindshock LEV Sattelstütze.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 190cm groß mit 86cm SL und habe locker Platz für eine 150er Lev an meinem XL Rahmen. Meine 125er Reverb kann ich noch gute 4cm reinschieben, bis sie auf Anschlag sitzt. Macht Euch also nicht verrückt.


----------



## Emtix (27. Oktober 2012)

Sooo, habe nun auch mein Fanes bekommen 

Ein kleiner Ausritt war auch schon drin....

Als erstes: Das Bike ist wirklich Super! Auch optisch absolut geil.

Ausgeliefert wurde es mit Position 1 am Hinterbau (170mm).
Nach 1 Stunde Fahrzeit war ich aber neugierig und habe Position 3 eingestellt.

Vom Fahrgefühl her find ich die Pos. 3 (uphill) einfach besser. 
Das Bike kommt mir flinker und schneller vor als auf der Position 1.
Weiterhin waren mir die 170mm mit 20% Sag einfach zu fluffig und zu träge....

Da ich aber nicht immer im "Uphill Modus" umherfahren möchte werde ich nun noch die Position 2 testen mit 160mm Federweg.

Bin gespannt wie sich das Bike dann fährt. Vielleicht ein Kompromiss aus Pos. 1 und 3?


Edit: Da mir die Position 3 als Uphill Position auf Dauer doch nicht so zu gesagt hat (da man einfach zu sehr "auf dem Lenker sitzt")
habe ich nun die 2 Position mit 160mm Federweg gewählt.
Diese taugt mir am besten.


----------



## KungFuChicken (27. Oktober 2012)

Bei 20% Sag ist meiner Meinung der Hinterbau von fluffig noch weit entfernt und es wird - zumindest in der 170mm Einstellung - auch die Federwegsausnutzung dementsprechend sein.

Dass das Rad sich in der Uphill Position quirliger anfühlt, wird größtenteils am steileren Lenkwinkel liegen - dieser ändert sich meines Wissens aber in der 160mm Einstellung nicht.


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (30. Oktober 2012)

Huhu,

auf der alutech seite sind die geo-daten bei entsprechenden einstellungen per pdf sichtbar!

fahre momentan die 3er einstellung mit vivid air und voller hinterbaulänge, für mich der ultimative freerider! 

gruß


----------



## Firstkiller (30. Oktober 2012)

Durch eure Diskussionen kann ichs bald nicht mehr erwarten bis meins kommt !


----------



## doriuscrow (30. Oktober 2012)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Durch eure Diskussionen kann ichs bald nicht mehr erwarten bis meins kommt !


Das ist das Schlimmste ... ;-)


----------



## ollo (30. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Bei 20% Sag ist meiner Meinung der Hinterbau von fluffig noch weit entfernt und es wird - zumindest in der 170mm Einstellung - auch die Federwegsausnutzung dementsprechend sein.
> 
> Dass das Rad sich in der Uphill Position quirliger anfühlt, wird größtenteils am steileren Lenkwinkel liegen - dieser ändert sich meines Wissens aber in der 160mm Einstellung nicht.




der Lenk- und der Sitzwinkel ändern sich + 0,85 Grad und das Tretlager kommt hoch + 11mm  

20% SAG ist wirklich etwas Straff


----------



## piotty (30. Oktober 2012)

guten tach fanes gemeinde. 
die frage wird, glaube ich oft gestellt u sie nervt auch ein wenig aber für mich ist es eben sehr wichtig. also, was für ein fanesrahmen brauche ich bei SL 91cm, KöGr 187cm u 90 kg? L oder XL? fahre nur enduro als tour, nie im park. danke im voraus u tschö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hibbo (30. Oktober 2012)

piotty schrieb:


> guten tach fanes gemeinde.
> die frage wird, glaube ich oft gestellt u sie nervt auch ein wenig aber für mich ist es eben sehr wichtig. also, was für ein fanesrahmen brauche ich bei SL 91cm, KöGr 187cm u 90 kg? L oder XL? fahre nur enduro als tour, nie im park. danke im voraus u tschö.



Bin 1,89cm mit einer SL von 88cm und 90 Kilo.

Bin in Brixen L und XL mit einem 55mm Vorbau gefahren und habe mich jetzt schlussendlich für ein L mit 65mm Vorbau und als Sonderwunsch mit einem weiteren 1cm Spacer entschieden.


----------



## KungFuChicken (30. Oktober 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der Lenk- und der Sitzwinkel ändern sich + 0,85 Grad und das Tretlager kommt hoch + 11mm



Danke, aber das hab ich schon selber gewusst. Diese Angaben beziehen sich  aber auf die *Uphill*position. Mein Kommentar bezog sich aber darauf, dass sich in der *160mm* Position die Winkel *nicht* ändern und das Fahrverhalten - im Vergleich zu 170mm - deswegen nicht spürbar wendiger werden wird.


----------



## ollo (31. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Danke, aber das hab ich schon selber gewusst. Diese Angaben beziehen sich  aber auf die *Uphill*position. Mein Kommentar bezog sich aber darauf, dass sich in der *160mm* Position die Winkel *nicht* ändern und das Fahrverhalten - im Vergleich zu 170mm - deswegen nicht spürbar wendiger werden wird.




ich wußte das Du es weißt  in Deinem Post steht das sich der Lenkwinkel in der Uphillpositon verändert und dadurch das Rad quirliger wird  und mein Post sollte nur ergänzen das sich auch der Sitzwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe ändert, die 160 und 170 mm Position mal Außen vor  ...... für alle die es noch nicht wussten. War also kein "das ist aber Falsch von Dir"


----------



## Emtix (31. Oktober 2012)

mit wieviel Sag seid ihr denn so unterwegs?


----------



## Osti (31. Oktober 2012)

30-35% im Touren-Enduro-Betrieb


----------



## Astaroth (31. Oktober 2012)

Vorne und hinten 30% Sag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (31. Oktober 2012)

Mit 30% SAG geht die Gabel auch auf harten Trails nicht auf Block, nutzt aber den gesamten Federweg. Für den Park wird es wohl etwas wenig sein, muss dann aber evtl. die Druckstufe richten.

Mit 35% SAG bin ich beim Vivid Air noch nicht an die Grenzen gekommen.

Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass die Lyrik recht viel SAG benötigt, damit sie dem Vivid auch nur annähernd folgen kann. Sonst hoppelt es vorn schon heftig, während der Hinterbau einfach nur am Boden klebt. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach noch nicht die richtige Dämpfungseinstellung der Gabel gefunden.


----------



## imun (31. Oktober 2012)

30-35%


----------



## Astaroth (31. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass die Lyrik recht viel SAG benötigt, damit sie dem Vivid auch nur annähernd folgen kann. Sonst hoppelt es vorn schon heftig, während der Hinterbau einfach nur am Boden klebt. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach noch nicht die richtige Dämpfungseinstellung der Gabel gefunden.



Das sehe ich genau wie du. Die Lyrik braucht viel Sag um einigermaßen mit dem Hinterbau mithalten zu können


----------



## TheMicha (1. November 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich bzgl. Fanes SL und 650b-Kompatibilität aus? Gibts schon Infos?


----------



## Piefke (1. November 2012)

Fanes SL ist vorbestellbar.
650b braucht kein Mensch


----------



## TheMicha (1. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> 650b braucht kein Mensch


Sicherlich hast du es selbst schon einmal ausprobiert?


----------



## Kharne (1. November 2012)

Solange es keine ausgereiften und bewährten Gabeln und LRS Komponenten für 650b gibt werde ich es nicht testen ;-)

Bis es dann soweit ist haben die Hersteller schon lange das 26" Revival ausgerufen und 650b begraben, weil sie keine 3 Standards bedienen können.


----------



## Piefke (1. November 2012)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Sicherlich hast du es selbst schon einmal ausprobiert?



Nein und ich habe es auch nicht vor.
Ich bin mal mit einem 29er gefahren: für Straßen, Waldweg und leichtes Gelände OK, für mehr nicht.
Bei 170 bis 180 mm FW brauche ich kein größeres Laufrad als 26".
Warum muss man jeden Ami-Hype mitmachen?


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2012)

Warum muss man alles verteufeln, was man nicht kennt?

Ich bin bereits ein 29er gefahren und war, bis auf den fehlenden Federweg, begeistert. Allerdings sind große Räder kein Allheilmittel und es gibt ausreichen Anlass für mehr Federweg. Wenn man jedoch beides sinnvoll kombinieren kann, erhält man ein besseres Konzept.

Glücklicherweise kann die "normale" Fanes ED durch die Radstandsverstellung recht leicht auf 650B umgebaut werden. Anderen LRS + andere Gabel und fertig ist die Laube.

26'' ist übrigens amerikanischen Ursprungs, 650B kommt aus Frankreich und ein Hype sind Long-Travel bzw. Enduro Mountainbikes auch.


----------



## TheMicha (1. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Nein und ich habe es auch nicht vor.



Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber dann solltest du das mal tun bevor du hier schlaue Reden schwingst!
29" hat mich persönlich auch nicht überzeugt. 27,5 allerdings schon. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass es jeden begeistern muss. Mich schon!

Ich möchte mir ein Fanes kaufen und werde es nächste Saison wohl auch noch als 26" fahren, da es wie Kharne schon gesagt hat noch keine vernünftigen Gabeln gibt. Laufräder sind hier nicht das Problem. Die Option für 650b ist für MICH eben ein Ausschlusskriterium für den Rahmen. Deshalb meine Frage nach der Kompatibilität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (1. November 2012)

26"    27,5"    29"

in 3 Jahren gibts dazwischen auch nochmal je eine Zwischengröße...

Ich bin mal ein 29" gefahren und das hat mich absolut nicht überzeugt... Hatte sowas Omnibusmäßiges...

Naja 650B mag ja funktionieren, ich jedenfalls bleib bei meinen 26"

Da bekommt man wenigstens auch im hinterletzten Eck irgendwo nen Reifen oder mal nen Schlauch wenn Not am Teil ist.

Aber bei der ??430er?? Kettenstrebenlänge im SL könnts mit 650B sehr eng werden denk ich...


----------



## piotty (1. November 2012)

@Hibbo
viellen dank! könntest du ein bild von dir auf dem bike posten, damit ich sehen kann wie es aussieht?
bei meinen beinen will ich nicht so eine hohe sattelüberhöhung haben.


----------



## zingel (2. November 2012)

ich hab mir ein AM mit EN Sattelstreben bestellt, damit 650B sicher passt.

bei der Radgrösse sag ich mal jedem das seine, das ist mittlerweile ein Feature wie Lenkwinkel, Federweg, etc. das man wählen kann. Einfach probieren und entscheiden


----------



## Firstkiller (2. November 2012)

Meins ist am Montag da dann werd ich wohl ein bischen Hilfe beim einstellen der Dämpfer brauchen bin da nicht so drin bis jetzt, ich hoff ich kann dann auf eure unterstuetzung zählen


----------



## TAILor (2. November 2012)

Hi, mal ne Frage zur Alutech Farbgebung:

- angeboten wird RAL custom und metallic (was bedeutet das? / kann man auch eine matte Lackierung wählen bzw. gepulvert?)

- kann man Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau auch in unterschiedlichen Farben bekommen?

- sind die customlackierung die zweifarbigen (wie man sie in der gallery teils sieht?) 

danke


----------



## ollo (2. November 2012)

TAILor schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne Frage zur Alutech Farbgebung:
> 
> - angeboten wird RAL custom und metallic (was bedeutet das? / kann man auch eine matte Lackierung wählen bzw. gepulvert?) Das Du Dir eine RAL Farbe oder ein Mettalic / Lasur gegen Aufpreis aussuchen kannst und Matt bekommst Du sicherlich auch.... bis auf weiß Matt. Ich würde wenn kein Hochglanz gewünscht ein Seidematt nehmen, so wie bei meinem Grauen
> 
> ...



guckste oben


----------



## Dampfsti (2. November 2012)

TAILor schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne Frage zur Alutech Farbgebung:
> 
> - angeboten wird RAL custom und metallic (was bedeutet das? / kann man auch eine matte Lackierung wählen bzw. gepulvert?)
> 
> ...







Tante Edit hat mir gerade gesagt dass der Ollo schneller war...


----------



## TAILor (2. November 2012)

Ihr seid super! danke für die schnelle Info


----------



## Jocki (2. November 2012)

Fanes mit 650b geht- und zwar sehr gut! Foto gibt es in der Pinion-Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstkiller (3. November 2012)

Es ist da so geil aber jetzt mal die Einstellungsfrage ! Hat mir jemand zufällig nen Tip für die Zwei Komponenten RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer und Lyrik RC2 DH bei 85 Kilo ?


----------



## papaloewe (5. November 2012)

Habt Ihr Eure Bikes von Jürgen nun bekommen?
ich habe auch bestellt und frage mich nun  ebenso, wie groß der Aufwand bzw. wie die Werkzeuge sein müssen, damit mein Fanes auch fahrbar wird. Wie viel muß ich nun selber machen?


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2012)

Ist hier alles schon beschrieben worden. Du brauchst weniger Werkzeug, als zur späteren Pflege. Lenker & Pedale dran, Luft auf Reifen, Dämpfer & Gabel, einstellen, losfahren.


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. November 2012)

mal ne andere frage, gibt es einen zeitraum an dem es keine kompletträder mehr gibt? ich habe vor das bike erst im januar zu bestellen damit es so ende februar da steht, blöd nur wenn dann alle ausverkauft sind. weiß ja nicht wie schnell da nach produziert wird


----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2012)

Wenn Rahmen verfügbar sind, wird es wohl auch Kompletträder geben. Letztlich alles nur eine Frage der Lieferzeit und des Timings. Sowas besprichst Du aber immer am besten mit dem Lieferanten/Hersteller. Alles andere sind Blicke in die Kristallkugel.


----------



## Firstkiller (7. November 2012)

Da musst du wohl bei Alutech anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (7. November 2012)

ok, hätte ja sein können das die letzten jahre so verlaufen sind das es zu einer bestimmten zeit keine rahmen mehr gab


----------



## imun (7. November 2012)

Die gab es z. B. beim Wechsel von E2 auf E3. Hab im März den letzten schwarzen L-Rahmen E2 bekommen und dann musste ne Weile gewartet werden bis die neuen E3 Rahmen da waren


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. November 2012)

solls denn nen neuen rahmen geben? also E4


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. November 2012)

Warum denn, ist E3 schon wieder out? E3 ist die 2013er Variante.


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. November 2012)

sorry war doch nur ne frage, geht doch nur um die lieferung nicht direckt um den rahmen, an dem ich auch nichts auszusetzen habe


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. November 2012)

Die Lieferung ist doch erst ein paar Monate alt, da sollte noch nichts ausverkauft sein. Ansonsten bei Alutech anfragen.


----------



## TAILor (7. November 2012)

ne Reverb Stelth kann beim aktuellen (2013) er Rahmen nicht installiert werden?!


----------



## Splash (7. November 2012)

Nein, nicht ohne Garantieverlust.


----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2012)

Was willst Du mit 'ner Stealth? Die Lösung finde ich noch schlimmer, als die oben angebrachte Leitung. Stell Dir den Aufwand vor, wenn die Stütze mal raus muss oder soll. Dann lieber die Lev.
Dieser ganze Schmarrn mit innenvelegten Zügen/Leitungen. Klappert nur, ist absolut wartungsunfreundlich und das nur für Optik. In der aktuellen Mountainbike gibt es sogar Tips, wie man mit Kabelbindern das Geklapper der innenverlegten Züge abstellt....der blanke Hohn. Geschützt verlaufen die Züge/Leitungen bei der Fanes auch, soweit möglich.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

1. Hat jemand eine KS LEV? Wie weit steht das Teil noch aus dem Rahmen raus wenn diese komplett reingesteckt wird? 3 cm 6 cm ? 

2. Und bei einem S Rahmen wie lang darf eine Tele Stütze max sein, damit mann diese im Bedarf (z.B. im Park) maximal versenken kann?  z.B. eine 380/100 mm Speci oder RS oder KS ? Oder kann man diese Länge in einem S Rahmen nicht komplett reinstecken? Muss diese Kürzer sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> 2. Und bei einem S Rahmen wie lang darf eine Tele Stütze max sein, damit mann diese im Bedarf (z.B. im Park) maximal versenken kann?



Fürn Bikepark hab ich mir gebraucht eine gekürzte Sattelstütze gekauft, die kann ich voll versenken und es ist nicht so teuer, wenn das Bike mal voll auf dem Sattel landet


----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

Die Idee ist gut, da die komplett bikes ja eine normale Stütze haben, kürz ich die einfach. 
Aber trotzdem weiss einer wie weit in einem S Rahmen die Stütze versenkt werden kann?


----------



## ollo (8. November 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut, da die komplett bikes ja eine normale Stütze haben, kürz ich die einfach.
> Aber trotzdem weiss einer wie weit in einem S Rahmen die Stütze versenkt werden kann?



beim Original 31,6 Durchmesser ca. 20cm bei 27,2 Durchmesser gehen 30cm .... wenn ich es noch recht in Erinnerung habe


----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

20 cm, dann passt´s, danke!


----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2012)

Gibts hier eigentlich Fahrer/innen die unter 60kg wiegen?

Wenn ja, welchen Dämpfer mit welchem tune fahrt ihr?


----------



## ollo (11. November 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich Fahrer/innen die unter 60kg wiegen?
> 
> Wenn ja, welchen Dämpfer mit welchem tune fahrt ihr?




DT M 210 ohne irgendwelchen Tune, aus dem Rock Shox Regal würde sich die Dame des Hauses bei einem Monarch oder Monarch + mit L Zugstufen Tune und M Druckstufen Tune bedienen und wenn es eine reine Flowtrail Maschine wäre dann vielleicht auch mal das Druckstufen Tune in L (aber nur wenn es besonders besonders Plush sein soll und 30cm die max Drophöhe ist)


----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2012)

Danke Ollo,

ist die M/L Kombination auch in der Druckstufe softer als die M/M Variante? Wir fanden M/M nicht nur bei 60kg eigentlich insgesamt unfahrbar.

Gruß


----------



## valdus (11. November 2012)

"unfahrbar" so so 
also ich komme bei 70kg mit M/M bestens klar.....


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Danke Ollo,
> 
> ist die M/L Kombination auch in der Druckstufe softer als die M/M Variante? Wir fanden M/M nicht nur bei 60kg eigentlich insgesamt unfahrbar.
> 
> Gruß



Du meinst M Zugstufe und L Druckstufe ? Die L Druckstufe ist natürlich softer und lässt auch die Zugstufe schneller erscheinen, zumindest kommt mir das so vor bei der Pinion AM die gerade aufgebaut wird. Warum das so sein könnte .... da muß ich passen.


 @valdus 

nicht alle mögen Erdbeereis 


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (12. November 2012)

@valdus: Hmmm, vielleicht ist im M/M-Däpfer, der verbaut war, auch noch ein anderer Wurm. Ich glaube den fand sogar der Mike von der DH-Racefactory im S-Rahmen zu krass. Ich erinnere mich auch, dass er den Dämpfer in seinem L-Rahmen softer fand, als in der von Frauchen gefahrenen S-Version. Das mag dann auch an den anderen Kräften, die durch größere Hebel auf den Dämpfer einwirken, liegen.
  @ollo: Wie ist denn die Nomenklatur bei Dämpfern? Ich meinte den von Dir vorgeschlagenen M/L mit schnellerer L-Zugstufe und "normaler" M-Druckstufe und wollte wissen, ob der dann weniger in der Druckstufe dämpft als mit der langsamen Zugstufe.

Wie sehen dass denn andere Leichtgewichte?


----------



## valdus (12. November 2012)

Hey,

fahre den M/M im M-Rahmen, kann gut sein das er sich da anders verhält.

Also ich schätze das sich bei der L-Zugstufe nichts an der Druckstufe ändert. 
Hängt vll. auch nen bisschen vom Fahrstil ab, also in meinem Fall würde ich mit na L-Druckstufe nicht klar kommen, da würde es bei Sprüngen durchschlagen und bei schnellen Kurven wohl zu sehr einsacken.

Was fahrt ihr denn für Strecken? Und wie ist der Fahrstil? 
Ich habe festgestellt, je besser und schneller ich geworden bin, umso mehr Druckstufe habe ich eingestellt.

Grüße


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @valdus: Hmmm, vielleicht ist im M/M-Däpfer, der verbaut war, auch noch ein anderer Wurm. Ich glaube den fand sogar der Mike von der DH-Racefactory im S-Rahmen zu krass. Ich erinnere mich auch, dass er den Dämpfer in seinem L-Rahmen softer fand, als in der von Frauchen gefahrenen S-Version. Das mag dann auch an den anderen Kräften, die durch größere Hebel auf den Dämpfer einwirken, liegen.
> @ollo: Wie ist denn die Nomenklatur bei Dämpfern? Ich meinte den von Dir vorgeschlagenen M/L mit schnellerer L-Zugstufe und "normaler" M-Druckstufe und wollte wissen, ob der dann weniger in der Druckstufe dämpft als mit der langsamen Zugstufe.
> 
> Wie sehen dass denn andere Leichtgewichte?



ich denke nicht das die L Zugstufe die M Druckstufe zu sehr beeinflusst. Bei leichten Fahrern und Fahrerinnen ist mit der M Zugstufe nur der Hinterbau etwas zu Tot. Die M Druckstufe ist im Grunde die die am besten zum Hinterbau passt. In die Fanes meiner Frau hatte ich mal den Monarch + in M / M verbaut und das gefiel ihr gar nicht. Der DT M 210 sagt ihr mehr zu, auch wenn er wesentlich einfacher ist aber der DT hat eine Zugstufe mit 45 Rastpunkten mit denen sich das sehr fein einstellen lässt. Auch der BOS Vip R war ihr zu zäh obwohl er vom Importeur extra Intern auf die Fanes eingestellt wird. ..... vielleicht gibt es noch mal einen Rock Shox mit L Zugstufe für Sie


----------



## Trailmaster11 (12. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gleich drei Fragen.

1. bei meiner Fanes lockert sich der Hinterbau. Auch wenn ich die entsprechenden Schrauben mit 10Nm angezogen habe, hat der Hinterbau nach einer Abfahrt spiel und gibt komische Geräusche von sich (knaken...) Hat da jemand Tipps?

2. Mein Vivid Air knakt auch mad, wenn die druckstufe voll rein gedreht ist. Frage: normal? 

3. Wenn ihr von Bikepark redet, geht das dann auch mit 5m Drop oder ist das nur DH ballern oder NS? Hält die Fanes das aus? Ich hatte mit ihr Whistler vor und denke die flowy Sachen (wie A-Line) wird sie schon schaffen, aber die etwas härteren (freight Train, Garbanzo) auch?

Danke für die Antworten! 

Gruß


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

wenn Du so seidenweich wie Danny Mc Askill nach dem 5 Meterdrop aufkommst geht das bestimmt ansonsten hast Du das falsche Rad und Du solltest Dir was zum durch die Gegend hüpfen suchen...... Alutech Pudel, die Fanes ist "nur" ein Freerider und keine Dropsau 

wegen Deiner lockeren Schrauben solltest Du mal in Deinem eigens dafür eröffneten Thread Antworten  

Vivid ..... bleibt mir nur ??


----------



## imun (12. November 2012)

Ollo, du baust dir ne Pinion Am auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ollo, du baust dir ne Pinion Am auf?




Nein ich habe für jemanden eine AM Pinion aufgebaut (der Thread steht schon) ..... bin zu Arm für die Pinion, aber es wird eine Normale AM für mich geben


----------



## Trailmaster11 (13. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> die Fanes ist "nur" ein Freerider und keine Dropsau



Naja, wenn man sich anguckt, was das reign in WTTE aushält...

Bezüglich der schrauben, lade ich noch ein Foto hoch, es handelt sich aber um die schrauben an der Wippe, wenn das vllt reicht


----------



## Kharne (13. November 2012)

Und wie viele Reigns haben sie kaputt gemacht, bzw. was ist mit dem Reign passiert nachdem 
der Film abgedreht war?
Ne Fanes wird auch ein halbes Jahr stumpfes ballern aushalten, mehr aber nicht und hier gehts 
um die Langzeithaltbarkeit, nicht jeder ist gewillt alle 2 Jahre ein neues Bike aufzubauen.


----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

Trailmaster11 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich anguckt, was das reign in WTTE aushält...
> 
> Bezüglich der schrauben, lade ich noch ein Foto hoch, es handelt sich aber um die schrauben an der Wippe, wenn das vllt reicht



Laut Bedienungsanleitung sollen die Schrauben mit einem Tropfen Mittelfester Schraubensicherung verschraubt werden. Schrauben die mit Mittelfester Schraubensicherung schon mal eingeklebt waren und dann zu Prüfungszwecken noch mal bewegt wurden, müßen erneut mit frischer Schraubensicherung verbaut werden.

Was den Vergleich mit Fanes und Reign angeht schweige ich lieber und sage nur, kann gut gehen kann auch mal in die Hose gehen, egal was für ein Rad, selbst die Moscherkisten landen irgendwann mal in der Altmetallkiste ... kann die erste Abfahrt sein kann die 100ste sein


----------



## obolator (16. November 2012)

ICh will mir im nächsten Jahr evtl eine Fanes zulegen. Würde Sie als 170/170 Model mit einer Lyrik und einem Vivid Air aufbauen (lassen). Da es für die 170er Lyrik keine absenkfunktion gibt wollte ich mal nach der fahrbarkeit von Steilen rampen Fragen. Geh das VR schnell hoch? ODer lässt sich die Fanes auch ohne Absenkung überall fahren?


----------



## Astaroth (16. November 2012)

Hallo obolator, eine Absenkfunktion brauchst du meiner Meinung nach nicht an der Fanes. Komme mit meiner Fanes  kurze Rampen von über 20%Steigung sehr gut hoch!


----------



## Lasse (16. November 2012)

Trailmaster11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gleich drei Fragen.
> 
> ...



Das klacken beim Vivid ist die Platform, das Öl drückt gegen die Shims, ohne sie ganz öffnen zu können. Die Druckstufeneinheit macht dann dieses klackende Geräusch und man spürt im Popometer den Widerstand. Ist normal.


----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2012)

Seit wann hat der Vivid eine Plattform? Das Klacken kommt bestimmt nicht von dort. Woher auch immer es kommen mag, es ist ein Phänomen brandneuer Fanes. Nach x km ist es weg.


----------



## Astaroth (16. November 2012)

Schonmal die Pedale auf das Klacken überprüft?


----------



## Lasse (17. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Seit wann hat der Vivid eine Plattform? Das Klacken kommt bestimmt nicht von dort. Woher auch immer es kommen mag, es ist ein Phänomen brandneuer Fanes. Nach x km ist es weg.



Seit er eine einstellbare Lowspeed- Druckstufe hat. Durch die "entsteht" eine Plattform. Der Begriff beschreibt letztlich nur das Phänomen der Ölflussunterdrückung bis zu dem Moment, wo die Ventilshims durch Überdruck öffnen. 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage zum Komplettrad: 

bei den Laufrädern sr charger comp sind da verntile und felgenband für eine tubeless umrüstung dabei? oder kommt das rad gar tubeless?

danke!


----------



## schueffi (2. Dezember 2012)

Ein Umrüstkit ist nicht dabei.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Dezember 2012)

Und kommt nicht tubeless.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Dezember 2012)

Felgenband war drin. Wenn Du nen alten Schlauch zur Ventilspende nehmen kannst, kommen die quasi tubeless


----------



## Kiwi_185 (3. Dezember 2012)

ich wollte mal fragen wie sich so ein fanes bergauf treten lässt und ob auch längere anstiege (1500-2000hm) einiger massen gut fahrbar sind 
ich hoff die frage wurde nicht schon zu oft gestellt


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2012)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen wie sich so ein fanes bergauf treten lässt und ob auch längere anstiege (1500-2000hm) einiger massen gut fahrbar sind
> ich hoff die frage wurde nicht schon zu oft gestellt




oooooooooooooooooooft sehr sehr ooooooooooooooft  

......... und um es kurz zu machen, sehr gut und ja ........ zumindest empfinde ich das für meinen Teil, soll ja auch Menschen geben die mit einem 8,7 Kg Hardtail nach 499hm behaupten das so was unfahrbar ist


----------



## Meller (3. Dezember 2012)

da kann ich nur zustimmen! fährt sich berg auf echt super!


----------



## bike_dude (6. Dezember 2012)

weiß jemand in wieweit die Fanes 650B kompatibel ist?

(bzw. noch interessanter wäre wenn jemand weiß, ob die Fanes in naher Zukunft auf 650B Räder verkauft wird, eventuell eigen angepasster Rahmen)


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> weiß jemand in wieweit die Fanes 650B kompatibel ist?
> 
> (bzw. noch interessanter wäre wenn jemand weiß, ob die Fanes in naher Zukunft auf 650B Räder verkauft wird, eventuell eigen angepasster Rahmen)




der Jü hatte mal ein Messebike mit 650B aufgebaut zwar noch mit einer 26" Lyrik, aber es ist zu 99% möglich. Nur die Radstandverstellung wird dann nicht mehr gehen wegen der Freigängigkeit. Ob es einen extra 650 Rahmen geben wird  ..... Email an den Jürgen dann weißt Du Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2012)

Mir sagte Jü, bzw. er zeigte es mir am Sennes, das jetzt wohl alle Wippen mittig ausgerieben sind, damit 650B reingeht...


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2012)

Mir sagte Jü, bzw. er zeigte es mir am Sennes, das jetzt wohl alle Wippen mittig ausgerieben sind, damit 650B reingeht...


----------



## bike_dude (7. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der Jü hatte mal ein Messebike mit 650B aufgebaut zwar noch mit einer 26" Lyrik, aber es ist zu 99% möglich. Nur die Radstandverstellung wird dann nicht mehr gehen wegen der Freigängigkeit. Ob es einen extra 650 Rahmen geben wird  ..... Email an den Jürgen dann weißt Du Bescheid





der-gute schrieb:


> Mir sagte Jü, bzw. er zeigte es mir am Sennes,  das jetzt wohl alle Wippen mittig ausgerieben sind, damit 650B  reingeht...


Zumindest passts dann wohl rein. 
Bei 650B geht die tiefliegende Fanes halt mit dem Tretlager nach oben, eventuell wäre nur das Vorderrad auf 650B umrüsten sinvoll.

Ich hätte gedacht in der Lyrik schleift ein dicker 650B Schlappen, mhm. Ist von der Einbauhöhe der Lyrik eigentlich ein Unterschied bei 160mm/170mm Version?


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Dezember 2012)

Es wird arg knapp in der lyrik, da darf kein Schlag im Rad oder Matsch sein. Die Brücke am Casting ist wichtig, nicht der Federweg.


----------



## Lasse (7. Dezember 2012)

27,5" - pfff. Worst of both worlds. Bevor ihr schreit, ja ich bin's schon gefahren im Vergleich mit identischen Federwegen und Reifen. Macht keinen Sinn, ist nur schwerer und unhandlicher.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe 'nene Kollegen, der schwört auf sein Birdy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csigg (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätt mal ne Frage zu der Gabel an der Fanes.

Ursprünglich wollt ich mir die Marzocchi 55 Ti bestellen, bin aber grad ein bisschen am zweifeln, da ich nicht weiss wie weit die Marzocchi Händler verbreitet sind. Sprich, wenn ich mir ne RS kaufe, dann kann ich zu jedem 2. Händler gehen, der die zerlegen kann und darf. Wie sind denn da eure Erfahrungen?
Die Alternative wäre die Lyrik, wobei sich dann wieder die Frage stellt ob Coil oder Solo Air?
Ich bin da gerade noch etwas unschlüssig. 
Als Dämpfer wollt ich übrigens den Vivid Air nehmen.


----------



## Thiel (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

das du mit einer Rock Shox zu jedem zweiten Händler gehen kannst, ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen 
Selbst die sogennanten "Rock Shox Master" Knilche haben oft KEINE Ahnung.

Eine Rock Shox Gabel zu zerlegen und zu warten ist nicht komplizierter wie das entlüften von Bremsen oder das Einbauen von neuen Kettenblättern.
Es sind nur ein paar Schritte mehr bis zum Ziel.
Auf Youtube gibt es offiziele Videos zu JEDEM Schritt.

Abgesehen davon ist Sport Import mittlerweile ein sehr guter Servicepartner!

Wenn es dir auf 150-200 gr nicht ankommt, nimmt man die Coil Version.


----------



## arise (10. Dezember 2012)

würd dir zur 55ti raten...nur must du bei der erst mal etwas öl ablassen...werden ab werk fast randvoll geliefert...dann gleich noch das plastik an der feder weck...das löst sich undschmiert in der gabel rum...!
service bei den marzocchis ist super einfach...und die gabel ist wirklich der hammer...super sensibel...leichter flex....wartungsarm...kein absaufen bei stufen und kanten(wie bei allen anderen luftgabeln)...


----------



## hasardeur (10. Dezember 2012)

arise schrieb:


> ...kein absaufen bei stufen und kanten(wie bei allen anderen luftgabeln)...



Kann man ändern (lassen) >>> Helmchen hilft


----------



## Crazyfist (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab vorige Woche ein Fanes Enduro bestellt und wollt frage, ob mir jemand sagen kann, welche Reifen genau verbaut werden?

In der Beschreibung steht "Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,4 mit Schwalbe Schläuchen"

Auf der Schwalbe Homepage gibts die aber nur in 2.35.
... und die Mischung wäre auch noch Interessant.

G,
P1


----------



## KungFuChicken (10. Dezember 2012)

Sind natürlich Hans Dampf in 2.35, Mischung ist Pacestar.


----------



## Piefke (10. Dezember 2012)

csigg schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal ne Frage zu der Gabel an der Fanes.
> 
> Ursprünglich wollt ich mir die Marzocchi 55 Ti bestellen, bin aber grad ein bisschen am zweifeln, da ich nicht weiss wie weit die Marzocchi Händler verbreitet sind. Sprich, wenn ich mir ne RS kaufe, dann kann ich zu jedem 2. Händler gehen, der die zerlegen kann und darf. Wie sind denn da eure Erfahrungen?


Eine MZ 55 RC3 EVO ti kann und darf (ohne Garantieverlust) jeder einigermaßen handwerklich Begabte selbst zerlegen und warten. Dazu wird kein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt und das Ganze (kompletter Ölwechsel) ist in 20 min erleidigt. Die 55 spricht butterweich an und hat eine effektive arbeitende Druckstufe (evtl. auf 10er Öl wechseln) - da kann keine Luftgabel mithalten, man kann halt die Physik nicht überlisten


----------



## arise (10. Dezember 2012)

genau meine rede....das absaufen bei luftgabeln läßt sich durch einen eingriff etwas verbessern...allerdings zu lasten von.....


----------



## csigg (10. Dezember 2012)

@Piefke: Gibts dann ne Anleitung zur Wartung? Ich hab der der Homepage von Marzocchi nur ein Handbuch gefunden, was vorwiegend aus Garantiehinweisen und Warnhinweisen besteht.


----------



## Piefke (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab da nie eine Anleitung gebraucht, die Gabel oben öffenen, Federseite Feder raus, Dämpfungsseite Öl raus, unten aufschrauben und auseinanderziehen - alles Öl rauspumpen, sauber machen und wieder zusammenbauen. So mal im Kurzen 
Es macht sich immer gut wenn man sich beim Auseinanderbauen die Teile so hinlegt, wie sie zusammengehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_dude (10. Dezember 2012)

Taugt denn die Marzocchi 55CR Federgabel 170mm was?
bin mir nicht sicher, für die lyrik müsste man 260 Euro draufzahlen bei der fanes bestellung, schon ganz schön viel, aber gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Holzschneller (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

seit kurzem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Fanes Enduro. 
Einfach gesagt "Geiles Bike" sofort fühlt man sich wohl und hat stehts volle Kontrolle.
Nur der Reifen ist schon arg energiefressend wenns an der Straße entlang geht. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## ollo (10. Dezember 2012)

Holzschneller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit kurzem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Fanes Enduro. BEWEISE / FOTOS
> Einfach gesagt "Geiles Bike" sofort fühlt man sich wohl und hat stehts volle Kontrolle.
> ...




ich seh rot


----------



## Splash (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab eben auch mal gesucht - da es ein Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 V2 ist, wird es wohl der Hans Dampf sein oder?


----------



## csigg (10. Dezember 2012)

@Holzschneller: mit was für ner Ausstattung hast es denn geholt? Bin grad kurz davor die Bestellung abzusenden


----------



## Holzschneller (10. Dezember 2012)

csigg schrieb:


> @Holzschneller: mit was für ner Ausstattung hast es denn geholt? Bin grad kurz davor die Bestellung abzusenden


Ich hab das V2 nur mit der Rock Shox.....


----------



## Splash (10. Dezember 2012)

Bilder her


----------



## Holzschneller (10. Dezember 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Hab eben auch mal gesucht - da es ein Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 V2 ist, wird es wohl der Hans Dampf sein oder?



Ja und am Anfang dachte ich ich hab nen Magneten am Rücken..... Hehe


----------



## Holzschneller (10. Dezember 2012)

Schnell ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzschneller (10. Dezember 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Hab eben auch mal gesucht - da es ein Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 V2 ist, wird es wohl der Hans Dampf sein oder?



  Jap Jap Jap


----------



## valdus (10. Dezember 2012)

...und der HD rollt doch schon erstaunlich gut


----------



## valdus (10. Dezember 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Taugt denn die Marzocchi 55CR Federgabel 170mm was?
> bin mir nicht sicher, für die lyrik müsste man 260 Euro draufzahlen bei der fanes bestellung, schon ganz schön viel, aber gerechtfertigt?




also ich fahre die Gabel an meinem Bike und bin zufrieden damit.
Über Touren-Springen-Downhill macht sie alles mit.
Ich denke wenn man nicht so sensibel ist, reicht die Gabel aus.
Ne Lyrik spricht allerdings besser an, dass muss man schon sagen.
Ob ich mit na Lyrik jetzt aber schneller und glücklicher wäre kann ich nicht sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Crazyfist (10. Dezember 2012)

```

```



Holzschneller schrieb:


> Ich hab das V2 nur mit der Rock Shox.....


 
Wie lange musstest du aufs Bike warten?


----------



## Holzschneller (10. Dezember 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Wie lange musstest du aufs Bike warten?



5 Wochen aber die waren es alle mal wert  . Macht einfach nur laune....
Fahre jetzt sogar jeden Tag in die Arbeit damit und mach n paar abstecher (45 Minuten) morgens 1 Stunde abends ....... SUUUUUUUUCHT

Schöne GRüße


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (10. Dezember 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab vorige Woche ein Fanes Enduro bestellt und wollt frage, ob mir jemand sagen kann, welche Reifen genau verbaut werden?
> 
> ...


 
2,4...reifenwahl liegt ja bei dir, standard sind hans dampf

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzschneller (11. Dezember 2012)

xXHaudegenXx schrieb:


> 2,4...reifenwahl liegt ja bei dir, standard sind hans dampf
> 
> mfg



Jup,

deswegen bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir nen 2ten Laufradsatz kauf und da andere Pneus draufmach ODER die aktuellen wechsel ODER einfach öfter damit lange Strecken radel und dann für das Bike fit genug bin 

Fragen über Fragen.....
Was haltet Ihr vom Nobby Nic fürs Hinterrad????


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2012)

Niemals nie nicht einen NN auf die Fanes, habe meinen letzten nagelneuen NN verschenkt. Selbst der HD ist mir für die Fanes und das Einsatzspektrum zu flachbrüstig (wenig Volumen) und in PaceStar zu hart. Lieber Conti MK II oder Maxxis Ardent, wenn es akzeptabel rollen soll.


----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2012)

Holzschneller schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr vom Nobby Nic fürs Hinterrad????



Abstand ... 

Ne mal im Ernst - was für einen Einsatzzweck siehst Du denn für Deine Fanes vor? Wenn der Rollwiderstand ein Thema ist, lohnt ggf der Blick in Richtung Conti Mountain King II (2.4 BCC Protection). Ich fahre aktuell den Ardent und werde fürs Frühjahr Onza IBEX DH mal antesten wollen (wobei der eher mehr Rollwiderstand bietet, aber auch mehr Grip) ...


----------



## ollo (11. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen,

da ich sowohl den MK II 2.4 (den ich gleich wieder verkauft habe, ist mir zu Grenzwertig und der 2,2 ist auch im Grenzbereich angenehmer)  den Onza Ibex 2,25 und 2,4 DH (der zieht einem die Körner aus den Beinen und ist solange es Trocken ist ein zuverlässiger Reifen, gerade im Alpinene Gelände)   und auch den Maxxis gefahren bin und den Ardent noch fahre, haben sich Drei Kombis ergeben....... jeweils ohne Schwalbe  ...... Ardent 2,25 vorne und hinten wenn es Tourig mit viel weichen Boden und Puderzuckersand, Alternativ den Ardent in 2,25 hinten und den 2,4 Vorne. Zweite Rutsche für Park, Wurzelige Trails und leicht Steinige Passagen, Vorne der Baron 2.3BC und hinten der MKII 2,2 Protection und drittens wenn es mal wieder schneller hergehen soll der MKII in 2,2 Race Sport (wobei der demnächts auf die andere Fanes wandert) by the way der Ardent 2,2 ist zwar schwerer als die MK II 2,2 Race und Protection Variante rollt aber gefühlt besser und dämpft sehr gut, so da man die Gabel dafür etwas straffer fahren kann


----------



## KungFuChicken (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich halte die Gewichtsklasse, in welcher sich der Hans Dampf bewegt, auch für die absolute Untergrenze um ein Enduro einigermaßen flott zu bewegen. Ein NN (oder ähnliches) hat dort meiner Meinung überhaupt nichts verloren. Vorne fahre ich sowieso was massiveres.

Ich habe den HD jetzt im Winterbetrieb auch testweise als Hinterreifen im Einsatz und finde ihn eigentlich ganz passabel. Rollt leicht, hat ganz ordentlich Volumen und der Grip ist fürs Hinterrad auch ok. Ob der Pannenschutz ausreicht wird das Frühjahr zeigen und genau daran krankt es bei Reifen in der 700g Klasse meiner Erfahrung nach.

Mittlerweile gibt es die Rubber Queen 2.2 in einer Protection Variante, sicher auch keine schlechter Hinterreifen für den Toureneinsatz, würde ich dem MK wohl vorziehen. Ein Vorteil bei den Contis ist in meinen Augen auch, dass die Gummimischung ihre Eigenschaften über einen großen Temperaturbereich hält.

Wenn es etwas schwerer werden darf, kann man auch über Ardent oder Highroller II in 2.4 nachdenken, dürfte in Hinsicht auf den Pannenschutz wahrscheinlich problemloser sein.

Der hier im Forum vielgelobte Baron 2.3 ist für mich zwar ein exzellenter Herbst- und Winterreifen, wenn es wieder flotter und trocken wird gibt es allerdings bessere Kandidaten. Hinten fehlt es ihm an Volumen, vorne an Seitenhalt. Auf Schnee ist der Reifen aber top 

   @ollo: Baron 2.3 und MK im Park? Im Ernst?


----------



## RolfK (11. Dezember 2012)

Hatte bis zum Woe auch den MKII 2.4 hinten drauf, ich find den im Park, zumindest bei einem Körpergewicht um die 100, grenzwertig. In Anliegern knickt der immer weg, aber bei trockenem bis leicht feuchtem Wetter absolut top bei Touren aller Art. Vorne hatte ich die RQ 2.4, zeigt beim jetzigen Schmuddelwetter aber auch Schwächen, setzt sich sehr schnell zu. Probehalber hab ich mir die HD-combi besorgt zum testen.


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr den Hans Dampf auf meinem Stereo, da ist der ganz nett, aber für die Fanes würd ich was mit mehr Grip nehmen.

Der Nobby Nix ist für eins gut: Um ihn in die Tonne zu kloppen! Der MK 2 ist in allen Belangen besser.


----------



## Crazyfist (11. Dezember 2012)

xXHaudegenXx schrieb:


> 2,4...reifenwahl liegt ja bei dir, standard sind hans dampf
> 
> mfg



schon klar - wollt nur wissen, mit welcher HD Reifenmischung das Bike ausgeliefert wird...


----------



## JpunktF (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, solang als Laufradsatz der Charger drauf ist, solange ist der limitierende Faktor für den Einsatzzweck nicht der Reifen.

Ich hab hinten jetzt zwei HD runtergefahren, ohne reifenbedingten Defekt,
aber mittlerweile drei Speichen verbraucht.

Und die Kombi MuddyMary TrailStar vorn, HansDampf TrailStar hinten find 
ich in den allermeisten Fällen ausreichend.


----------



## ollo (11. Dezember 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> .........
> 
> @ollo: Baron 2.3 und MK im Park? Im Ernst?




ja ...... kommt aber drauf was im Park gefahren wird. Ist kein Reifen zum Rumhüpfen dafür hat er zu wenig Volumen. Ich nutze ihn für die leichteren Freeride und Enduro Strecken in Kombi mit einem etwas dicken Schlauch. Für mich ist der Gripp vorne wichtiger als hinten und der Baron ist da schon klasse (meiner Meinung nach  ) , wobei ich den in MK II 2,2 besser finde als den in 2,4 da hat er irgendwie zu wenig Stollen und wenn er ins rutschen kommt weiß man nicht ob hop oder top 

 @RolfK

Reifendruck unter 2 Bar ??? Zumindest am Hinterrad hab ich mir das abgewöhnt und komme mit max 2,2-2,4 gut hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csigg (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hat von euch jemand die Charger Expert auf Tubeless umgebaut?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2012)

@csigg: Jepp, geht klasse. Einfach ein Tubeless-Ventil rein, Dichtmilch in den Reifen und aufpumpen. Hält mittlerweile seit Juli ohne Dichtmilch nachzukippen/auszuwechseln. Luftdruck sollte man aber regelmäßig prüfen (ca. alle 2 Tage).
   @ollo: Am HR fahre ich beim Ardent  1,8 bar, vorn 1,7, beim Advantage (Draht) sogar nur 1,6. Das klappt prima.
   @JpunktF: Der Charger Expert ist nicht schlecht. Speichenspannung sollte man bei jedem LRS regelmäßig prüfen (Klangprobe). Ich hatte noch keine losen Speichen. Alles 1A und durch Straightpull-Speichen auch recht stramm gespannt.
Die originalen HD sind übrigens PaceStar und bei Nässe recht rutschig. Allerdings laufen sie tatsächlich ziemlich leicht und Selbstreinigung ist auch ganz passabel. Ich finde sie vor allem im Schnee auf dem HR ganz OK.


----------



## JpunktF (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag ja nicht, die Charger sind grundsätzlich schlecht, sie haben nur ihre Grenzen. 

Soll heissen, wenn der Kollege fragt, ob`s andere Reifen besser können, dann muss man das Rad gesamt betrachten. Und bei Drahtreifeneinsatz sind meiner Meinung nach die Charger eben die falschen Laufräder.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2012)

Drahtreifen habe ich auf Mavix EX729 mit Hope Pro2...alles andere, als leicht. Die Charger Expert fahre ich als leichten LRS für Enduro-Touren. Wenn es ruppiger wird, nehme ich die die Mavic.
Ich denke, von einem 1700g-LRS soll man auch nicht erwarten können, dass er wirklich alles mitmacht. Ist von Sun Ringlé ja auch eher als AM-LRS klassifiziert. Außerdem ist die Maulweite doch recht grenzwertig für breite Schlappen. Advantage und Ardent haben auf dem EX 729 nahezu senkrechte Flanken, auf dem Charger Expert ist der 2.4er Ardent schon fast zu breit.


----------



## Piefke (11. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Reifendruck unter 2 Bar ??? Zumindest am Hinterrad hab ich mir das abgewöhnt und komme mit max 2,2-2,4 gut hin


wenn man dem Bike entsprechende Reifen montiert hat, kann man auch unter 2 bar fahren. Ein 2,2er Reifen hat (meiner Meinung nach) an einem Enduro nichts verloren.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (11. Dezember 2012)

ich wollte mal fragen wieso ihr mit so wenig druck fahrt macht für mich keinen sinn 
auser vlt mehr grip aber ich finde ab unter 2 bar machen sich die reifen zu "selbstständig" also fahren sich schwammig 
ich fahre meine reifen mit 2.6-2.7 bar


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2012)

Mehr Gripp ist genau das Ziel. Schwammig wird ein zu breiter Reifen auf zu schmaler Felge oder eben auch ein zu leichter Reifen mit eben zu labiler Karkasse. Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied, ob man einen Downhill runter ballert und evtl. mehr Seitenstabilität braucht oder technisches Terrain fährt und einfach Haftung benötigt.


----------



## Piefke (11. Dezember 2012)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen wieso ihr mit so wenig druck fahrt macht für mich keinen sinn


mehr Grip
mehr Dämpfung
im Gelände geringerer Rollwiderstand


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Dezember 2012)

soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Oder auch: Durchschlag + 0.2bar.
Schwammig wird da nichts bei den richtigen Reifen.
Im Gelände ist der Rollwiderstand angebehmer, da der Reifen besser walkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (11. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich wegen dem besseren Grip.  Der Minimaldruck bei dem ein Reifen noch funktioniert ist von mehreren Faktoren abhängig (Fahrergewicht, Karkassenstabilität, Felgenbreite...) und es muss eh jeder selber wissen, was für ihn passt. Ein Druck von über 2.5 bar kommt mir jedoch recht hoch vor.

Ein Einflussfaktor der die Vergleichbarkeit von solchen Angaben jedoch prinzipiell erschwert, ist die unterschiedliche Genauigkeit der Pumpenmanometer.

Den Minion 2.5 EXO fahre ich z.B. vorne bei ca. 1.6-1.8 bar, den Hans Dampf hinten bei 1.8-2.0 bar, der Baron braucht auf jeden Fall 2 bar. Ich wiege ca. 74 kg, die Felge hat eine Maulweite von 24.5 mm.

 @ollo: Der Baron ist schon ein ganz patenter Reifen - vor allem für das Gewicht - für den Park wäre er mir aber zu klein, Seitenhalt könnte auch besser sein. Was mich aber eher stören würde, ist der miese Pannenschutz dieser Kombi. Besonders felsig ist es bei euch wohl nicht?

 @Piefke: 2.2 bei welchem Hersteller? Bei welchem Modell? Die Zollangaben kann man meiner Meinung getrost vergessen, die ETRTO Angaben sind da schon eher interessant. Es gibt auch 2.4" Reifen die an einem Enduro wenig sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Piefke (11. Dezember 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> @_Piefke_: 2.2 bei welchem Hersteller? Bei welchem Modell?


2.2 sind selbst bei breit bauenden Reifenherstellern wie Schwalbe oder Conti zu wenig. Die alten Maxxis nicht unter 2.5, die neuen nicht unter 2.4
Ein MM in 2.35 passt.


----------



## goflo (11. Dezember 2012)

Wo wir hier gerade bei den Reifen sind.
Angenommen ich will tubeless auf die Charger Pro aufziehen.

Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben brauch ich also ein Tubeless-Ventil (kein komplettes Felgenband mit Ventil), Reifenmilch und einen passenden Reifen.

Muss der Reifen speziell ein UST-Modell sein oder geht da generell jeder der mit "tubeless-fähig" angegeben wird?

Von manchen (siehe z.B. Baron) gibts ja mehrere Varianten.
Andere schreiben garnix dazu in ihren Beschreibungen (der Onza Ibex hätte mich da z.B. interessiert).

Entschuldigt die "simplen" Fragen, aber ich fahre bisher nur mit Schlauch und kenne mich bei Tubeless kein bischen aus. 

Gruss Flo


----------



## csigg (11. Dezember 2012)

So mein Bike ist bestellt, jetzt heisst es warten


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2012)

Prinzipiell sollte fast jeder Reifen tubeless zu montieren sein, der für ein Enduro geeignet ist, da stabile und damit halbwegs dichte Karkasse. Bei Conti muss der Reifen zuerst von innen mit einer Dichtmilchschicht versehen werden, weil sonst zu wenig dicht. Meine Maxxis Ardent lassen sich aber gut tubeless fahren. Da Onza bei Maxxis fertigen läßt, vermute ich dort dasselbe. UST bedeutet tubeless und keine Dichtmilch, da komplett dichte Felge und Reifen.


----------



## goflo (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich nur gewundert, weil die UST Reifen ja scheinbar einen extra Wulst haben der ja sozusagen in der Felge "einrastet". Was passiert, wenn man so einen Reifen z.B. auf einen Charger montiert, der ja soweit ich weiss kein expliziter UST Radsatz ist. Oder "darf" man da nur nicht-UST draufziehen.

Aber ansonsten schonmal danke für die Antwort, da könnte man einen Onza ja glatt mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @csigg:
> @ollo: Am HR fahre ich beim Ardent  1,8 bar, vorn 1,7, beim Advantage (Draht) sogar nur 1,6. Das klappt prima.
> .......




ja eben Maxxis Typisch, mit den Drücken fahre ich sie auch, alle anderen mit eher mehr. Der MK II mit unter 2 Bar bei Ü95 Kg fährt sich nicht gut, der Maxxis wiederum hat eine gut dämpfende Karkasse die einen "einlullt"

  @kungfu  
in der Tat ist es nicht besonders Felsig und wenn dann eher mit schönen runden Steinen. Für die Alpinen Gelände und "Scharfem Untergrund" wäre meine Wahl auch eine andere Baron Version oder einer aus der Maxxis Familie.

  @Piefke
die 5 mm mehr an breite zu einem 2,4 haben sich mir noch nicht erschlossen zumindest am Hinterrad reicht mir ein 2,2 und aus der Erfahrung mit unter 2 Bar bei 105 Kg Fahrfertig, sag ich nur "pffffff, hat noch wer nen Schlauch oder Flickzeug" und die ganze Zeit DH Apex im Reifen rum fahren och nö dann lieber etwas mehr Luft ...... aber da kommt es wieder mit dem Tierchen und dem Pläsierchen und wenn endlich das Forstautobahn und Touren Fanes hier mal eintrifft, ja dann wird vielleicht aus dem Enduro mal ein Waschechtes mit Männer Reifen


----------



## csigg (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
hat von euch jemand an der Fanes an der XT-Kurbel ein Bashguard montiert?
Ich würde gerne einen montieren, aber wenn möglich ohne Kettenführung.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2012)

Geht problemlos, vorausgesetzt du hast ne 3-fach Kurbel.


----------



## csigg (12. Dezember 2012)

Nee, hab ne 2-Fach...


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt da son 80â¬ Teil, aber ob das hÃ¤lt wenn du mal ernsthaft aufsetzt? Wenn die Kurbel noch gut aussieht verkauf sie und hol dir ne 3-fach.


----------



## csigg (12. Dezember 2012)

Aber ich will doch garkeine 3-Fach, mir rechen doch 2


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2012)

Aber auf der 2-fach kriegst du keinen Bash gescheit befestigt. Da bist du besser mit ner auf 24/36/Bash umgebauten 3-fach dran.


----------



## csigg (12. Dezember 2012)

Ah, jetzt versteh ich, nur weil ich ne 3-Fach Kurbel hab, muss ich garkeine 3 Ritzel drauf haben 

Also verkratzt ist meine Kurbel hoffentlich noch net, hab das Bike noch nichtmal, bin nur grad am planen wie ich das dann mache....


----------



## Crazyfist (13. Dezember 2012)

oder du montierst dir sowas:
http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/mrp/xcg/

Das wird auf die ISCG Aufnahme geschraubt...


----------



## Kharne (13. Dezember 2012)

Dann direkt ne gescheite 2-fach Kettenführung mit Taco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (13. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dann direkt ne gescheite 2-fach Kettenführung mit Taco



Stimmt - viel schwerer ist das dann auch nicht mehr... Bei der eThriteen TRS+ DL Guide ist der Bash integriert und hat auch nur 150g


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (5. Januar 2013)

Servus,

an meinem Fanes knackt das Gelenk hinten arg, habe schon gefettet und geschraubt!allerdings mit mässigem erfolg, leider habe ich auch nirgends eine empfehlung gefunden mit wieviel nm die schrauben angezogen werden sollen!habt ihr tipps/ ratschläge?

danke schon mal!

mfg ich


----------



## RolfK (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo du

hier die Drehmomente, ist allerdings von der Fanes E2. Weiss nicht, ob das für alle Modelle gilt.











Bist du dir sicher, das es ein Lager ist? Check mal die Achse hinten, hol sie raus, sauber machen und gefettet wieder montieren.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2013)

Wie alt ist die Fanes. Neue Fanes knacken immer, bei meiner waren es vor allem die Dämpfungs-Shims von Gabel und Dämpfer. Nach ein paar Touren war es weg.


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (5. Januar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie alt ist die Fanes. Neue Fanes knacken immer, bei meiner waren es vor allem die Dämpfungs-Shims von Gabel und Dämpfer. Nach ein paar Touren war es weg.


 
Servus,

habe meins seit juli letzten jahres und auch ordentlich als freerider genutzt!dachte zuerst es kommt von der reverb,da dem nicht so ist und ich wie beschrieben schon einiges gemacht hab probier ich es mal mit den geposteten nm`s  muss dazu sagen das es ein kommen und gehen ist,ohne erkennbares muster!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (7. Januar 2013)

Ich häng mich hier mal rein, wollte nicht unbedingt was neues aufmachen.

Kann mal jemand der einen L Rahmen der Fanes besitzt die hintere Bremsleitung messen? Sie sollte nicht zu labberig sein, also gutes, ansehnliches Maß besitzen. Mit wieviel cm kommt man da hin?
Lenkerbreite um die 76cm.

Vorn müßten 80cm reichen oder?

Danke liebe Fanes-Treiber


----------



## Wandango (8. Januar 2013)

xXHaudegenXx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> an meinem Fanes knackt das Gelenk hinten arg, habe schon gefettet und geschraubt!allerdings mit mässigem erfolg, leider habe ich auch nirgends eine empfehlung gefunden mit wieviel nm die schrauben angezogen werden sollen!habt ihr tipps/ ratschläge?
> 
> ...




Bei meiner war es ein kaputtes IGUS-Gleitlager im Horst-Link. Gab ein ständiges helles Knarzen von sich.


----------



## burn23 (8. Januar 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier mal rein, wollte nicht unbedingt was neues aufmachen.
> 
> Kann mal jemand der einen L Rahmen der Fanes besitzt die hintere Bremsleitung messen? Sie sollte nicht zu labberig sein, also gutes, ansehnliches Maß besitzen. Mit wieviel cm kommt man da hin?
> Lenkerbreite um die 76cm.
> ...



Servus!
Vorne reichen dir die 80cm vollkommen, die hintere Bremsleitung war bei mir so Ca. 140cm lang.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. Januar 2013)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Vorne reichen dir die 80cm vollkommen, die hintere Bremsleitung war bei mir so Ca. 140cm lang.



Danke @ burn23, du hast nen L Rahmen, ja?

Hat noch jemand von Euch ein Maß für hinten, zur Sicherheit? 

Danke,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (8. Januar 2013)

Ja ich hab nen L Rahmen. Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann kannst du sie erstmal 150cm lang machen. Ich habe ja einen 74er Lenker, kurzer Radstand, und ne, ich sag jetzt mal, dafür optimale Leitungslänge.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. Januar 2013)

Gut, das klingt dann doch sehr gut, danke nochmal!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Emtix (10. Januar 2013)

Im Anhang einfach mal ein Bild meiner Fanes von der gestrigen Ausfahrt..

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Carbon-Sitzstreben für das Bike?
Möchte bissl Gewicht sparen.


----------



## 100 Oktan (10. Januar 2013)

CFK ist grundsätzlich ein toller Werkstoff, der belastungsgerecht konstruiert und gefertigt ein hohes Leichbaupotential bei guter Festigkeit und Steifigkeit mit sich bringt. Ob das bei den Fanes Sitzstreben so ist, wird die Langzeiterfahrung einiger Kunden zeigen. Bin selbst auch tierisch gespannt.

Der große Nachteil von CFK ist die Schlagfestigkeit. Ein Alurohr bekommt eine Delle bei zu großer Last. Bei einem Schlag auf ein CFK Bauteil kannst Du von Außen kaum was erkennen und der Werkstoff kann innerlich total zerstört sein.
Beispiel 1: Auf einem ruppigen Trail fliegt dir ein Faust großer Stein an die Sitzstreben... Was passiert mit den Sitzstreben...? Ich weiß es nicht!
Beispiel 2: Du gehst über den Lenker und Dein Bike kippt seitlich ab und knallt mit den Sitzstreben an ein Hindernis. Nehmen die Sitzstreben dabei Schaden...? Ich weiß es nicht!
Beispiel 3: Dein Bike steht öfters mal in der Sonne und im Regen. Was passiert mit dem Harz? Wie schnell altert dieser unter diesen Bedingungen? Ich weiß es nicht!

Noch sind ein paar Fragen offen und das Material muss sich die nächsten Jahre erst noch bewähren. Wie schon oben erwähnt: Die Langzeiterfahrung der Kunden mit CFK Streben wird Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Vielleicht berichtet uns Jürgen mal über die Tests die während der Entwicklung durchführt wurden.


----------



## Emtix (11. Januar 2013)

Sobald die Carbonstreben lieferbar sind (soll wohl anfang Februar soweit sein) werde ich mir diese bestellen.
Allerdings in der AM Ausführung ohne verstellbaren Radstand.
Diese Funktion nutze ich sowieso nicht..


----------



## Astaroth (11. Januar 2013)

Servus,
meine Reverb fährt nicht mehr komplett aus. Hat die Luft gezogen oder muss die zum Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2013)

Ist meist Luft. Entlüftungssets gibt es günstig bei bleedkit.de

Als Hydraulikflüssigkeit hat die Reverb glaube ich normales RockShox Dämpferöl.


----------



## der-gute (12. Januar 2013)

schonmal den Druck kontrolliert?


----------



## Astaroth (13. Januar 2013)

Nein habe ich noch nicht. 250PSI gehören rein wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


----------



## Astaroth (16. Januar 2013)

Waren tatsächlich nur 50Psi in der Stütze. Habe nun wieder 250Psi rein gepumpt und nun fährt die Stütze wieder wie gewohnt aus und bleibt auch oben. Eins ist mir aber noch aufgefallen, wenn ich das Bike am Sattel anhabe denn geht die Stütze raus wenn sie ganz unten ist. Normal ist das nicht, oder?


----------



## Crazyfist (16. Januar 2013)

Bei meiner (neuen) Kind Shock ist das genau so


----------



## csigg (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Fanes Enduro (V3) hat hinten keine Schnellspanner sondern ne Steckachse mit einer Mutter für einen Gabelschlüssel (Laufräder SunRinglé Charger Expert). Was macht es denn für einen Sinn am Hinterrad keinen Schnellspanner zu haben?
Ich hätte da nämlich gerne einen, aber vielleicht hat sich dabei ja jemand was gedacht?


----------



## csigg (16. Januar 2013)

@Astaroth: das macht meine ganz neue ebenfalls....


----------



## ollo (16. Januar 2013)

csigg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Fanes Enduro (V3) hat hinten keine Schnellspanner sondern ne Steckachse mit einer Mutter für einen Gabelschlüssel (Laufräder SunRinglé Charger Expert). Was macht es denn für einen Sinn am Hinterrad keinen Schnellspanner zu haben?
> Ich hätte da nämlich gerne einen, aber vielleicht hat sich dabei ja jemand was gedacht?




da passt sogar ein 8er Imbus rein und die Steckachse in z.B. 12x135 ist Steifer als ein Schnellspanner in 9x 135, es sei den Du hast einen Schnellspanner in dem selben Durchmesser 12x 135, den gibt es z.B. auch bei Alutech 
http://alutech-cycles.com/Marzocchi-12mm-Schnellspannachse


----------



## csigg (16. Januar 2013)

Ich will die Steckachse schon so lassen, fand nur dabei ein schnellspanner pratischer als die Version mit dem Inbus/Mutter.
Aber genau sowas hab ich gesucht, danke!


----------



## csigg (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte da nochmal ne Frage zu meiner Fanes.
Ich weiss das Thema Bashguard wurde hier im Forum schon recht viel diskutiert, aber helft doch einem "Laien" bitte ein bisschen auf die Sprünge 

Ich hab am Fanes EN eine 2-Fach Shimano Kurbel dran, d.h. es geht damit kein kein Bashguard ran, was ich hier lesen konnte. Allerdings ist die Frage warum? Ich hab zwischen Kettenblatt und Kurbel soviel Platz, das auch noch ein 3. Ritzel hinpassen würde. Was versteh ich an der Geschichte jetzt Falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. Januar 2013)

Du hast keine Aufnahme für ein 3.KB.

Was gehen würde wäre eine Kombination aus Bash und KB, Hope hat sowas glaube ich.


----------



## csigg (23. Januar 2013)

Hab mir den von Hope mal angeschaut...
Das würde ja heißen ich muss den zusammen mit meinem 2. Kettenblatt festschrauben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## hasardeur (23. Januar 2013)

Ich würde solche Sperenzien nicht machen. Das Ganze soll ja schließlich was aushalten und die Schaltgenauigkeit soll nicht leiden.

Verkauf Deine 2fach-Kurbel, solange sie noch nicht runtergerockt ist und kauf Dir eine 3fache (großes KB gegen Bashguard tauschen) oder kauf Dir eben einen Tacco, am besten eine Kombi mit Kettenführung.


----------



## csigg (23. Januar 2013)

Dann wirds glaub auf sowas rauslaufen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Guide-2-fach-Kettenfuehrung-2012-ISCG-03.html


----------



## Kharne (23. Januar 2013)

Nimm ne e.13 TRS, die MRP Führung hält nix aus.


----------



## raenii (31. Januar 2013)

Frage zur Fanes...

hab meine jetzt seit paar Tagen, wie funzt das mit der Geometrieverstellung, wollt die Schraube jetzt mal nicht auf gut Glück ausbauen

thx for help


----------



## hasardeur (31. Januar 2013)

Bitte nutze mal die Suchfunktion. Das Thema ist bereits bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut worden.


----------



## raenii (31. Januar 2013)

suche nach "fanes geometrieverstellung" find ich keine antwort

haste nen link?


----------



## Ghost.1 (31. Januar 2013)

@raenii: wie wärs mal mit nem bild?  

soso aus nürnberg, meine müsst auch demnächst kommen ich warte schon die ganze zeit, kp wie lang die brauchen nach zahlungseingang

wo bist du immer so unterwegs? ich fahr oft im fürther stadtwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (31. Januar 2013)

raenii schrieb:


> suche nach "fanes geometrieverstellung" find ich keine antwort
> 
> haste nen link?



Sei mal ein bisschen kreativ. Wenn ich im Alutech-Bereich nach "Geometrieverstellung" suche, finde ich ausreichend Treffer und auch die richtigen. Nicht immer fliegen hier gebratene Täubchen rum....


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Januar 2013)

Also ganz ehrlich, einmal hinschaun reicht doch um das Prinzip zu verstehen...

Und wenns immer noch nicht klingelt, dann einfach mal auf der Alutech HP bei der Fanes die PDF´s durchschaun, da ists haargenau erklärt.


----------



## raenii (1. Februar 2013)

@Ghost.1 hab am 10.1 bestellt und am 25.1 stand das bike schon im wohnzimmer, fahr meist am schmausenbuck die trails rauf und runter, im stadtwald soll man auch gut fahren können hab ich gehört

und zwecks geoverstellung, hat sich erledigt, is mir iwie zu blöd hier was zu fragen...es ging nicht um die Funktion, sondern um die Umstellung an sich


----------



## ollo (1. Februar 2013)

raenii schrieb:


> [MENTION=201420]
> ...es ging nicht um die Funktion, sondern um die Umstellung an sich




wo ist jetzt die Problematik ?? Schraube raus, das Dreiecksinlet in die neue Position wieder eingelegt und schraube wieder durch. Wenn Du dir das Dreieck mit der Spitze nach unten vorstellst ergeben sich folgende Einstellungen : Schraubenkopf in der Spitze unten 160 mm, Schraubenkopf Richtung Hinterbau 170 mm, Schraubenkopf Richtung Steuerrohr Uphill (alles bei der Endurovariante)


----------



## JpunktF (1. Februar 2013)

Für die Geometrieverstellung gibts doch so ne schöne Eselsbrücke ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9873755#post9873755


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Waren tatsächlich nur 50Psi in der Stütze. Habe nun wieder 250Psi rein gepumpt und nun fährt die Stütze wieder wie gewohnt aus und bleibt auch oben. Eins ist mir aber noch aufgefallen, wenn ich das Bike am Sattel anhabe denn geht die Stütze raus wenn sie ganz unten ist. Normal ist das nicht, oder?



Die Luft war nach einer Woche wieder raus. Hab die Stütze nun am Montag zu SI geschickt und heute ist sie auch wieder bei mir angekommen. Fettes Lob an Sport Import für die schnelle Reperatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (4. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> da passt sogar ein 8er Imbus rein und die Steckachse in z.B. 12x135 ist Steifer als ein Schnellspanner in 9x 135, es sei den Du hast einen Schnellspanner in dem selben Durchmesser 12x 135, den gibt es z.B. auch bei Alutech
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Marzocchi-12mm-Schnellspannachse



Ich habe einen DT Swiss E2000 LRS mit 12 mm Steckachse mit 142 mm Einbaubreite. Dafür bekomme ich von ALutech ja das Achsinlay. Kann ich meine vorhandene Steckachse damit weiterverwenden? 

Und noch eine weitere Frage: 
Hat hier jemand seine Fanes mit einer G-Junkies Zweig KeFü ausgestattet? (http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html)


----------



## ollo (4. Februar 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ich habe einen DT Swiss E2000 LRS mit 12 mm Steckachse mit 142 mm Einbaubreite. Dafür bekomme ich von ALutech ja das Achsinlay. Kann ich meine vorhandene Steckachse damit weiterverwenden?
> 
> Und noch eine weitere Frage:
> Hat hier jemand seine Fanes mit einer G-Junkies Zweig KeFü ausgestattet? (http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html)




wie sieht die Achse aus, ist es die DT Ratchet Achse ???

Ich habe eine ähnlich gebaute Kefü von Ethirteen dran, mit Befestigung an der ISCG Aufnahme (ISCG gehen beide Varianten Old und 05)


----------



## Emtix (6. Februar 2013)

Hat vielleicht jemand interesse an "fast" neuen Sitzstreben für das Fanes Enduro 3.0?
Werde meine gegen Carbonstreben tauschen und benötige die dann nicht mehr....


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. Februar 2013)

Heb sie dir doch besser auf. 
Falls mal was mit den Carbon Streben ist, kannst du wechseln und fahren.


----------



## Astaroth (7. Februar 2013)

Servus,

in meiner Fanes ist eine Lyrik170mm RC2DH verbaut. Aus purer Langeweile habe ich gestern die Tauchrohre nachgemessen wie lang die sind. 

Ergebniss 160mm anstatt 170mm

Was ist die Ursache für die fehlenden 10mm?

Gruss 
Michael


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. Februar 2013)

ohne es gemessen zu haben, aber anhand deiner bilder glaube ich du hast recht

man sieht bei der sag markiertung eigentlich schon das die gabel 160 hat, ansonsten müsste ja bei der markiertung von 170mm 0% sein, bei dir sind aber bei den 160mm 0%

gabel mal offen gehabt?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2013)

Kannst Du die Rohre bei völliger Entlastung noch um 10 mm auseinander ziehen? Dann würde ich einen Service machen (lassen). Wenn nicht.....Reklamation.

Schreib alternativ mal eine Mail an Lord Helmchen. Der weiß bestimmt Rat.


----------



## Astaroth (7. Februar 2013)

Konnte die Gabel im unbelasteten Zustand tatsächlich gute 10mm auseinander ziehen. 
Werd mich mal mit dem Lord in Verbindung setzen!


----------



## Birk (7. Februar 2013)

Da war wahrscheinlich einfach zu viel Druck in der Negativ Kammer.
Bleibt sie denn, wenn du sie kräftig auseinander gezogen hast, anschließend bei 170mm?


----------



## Astaroth (7. Februar 2013)

War grad in der Garage und hab nochmals die Länge der Tauchrohre kontrolliert. Das Maßband zeigte mir um genau zu sein 172mm an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (8. Februar 2013)

Die Lyriks lassen sich intern einfach zwischen 160/170mm traveln - ist sogar so von SRAM angedacht und auch im Handbuch beschrieben. Normalerweise werden die Gabeln allerdings - soweit ich weiß - in 170mm ausgeliefert. Ggf. muss Du lediglich den Spacer rausnehmen.


----------



## eljugador (15. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute bräuchte dringend eure Hilfe ,nach dem ich seit einem Monat mein Fanes zusammen Hamster habe ich heute mein letztes Teil bekommen und wer hat es gedacht , natürlich gibt es ein Problem. 
Und zwar kann ich die Lagerschale ( untern ) von dem cane creek 40 Steuersatz einfach so in Steuerrohr setzen ohne es einpressen zu müssen.
Mein Zweites Problem ist das mein extra bestellter m/l Monarch plus viel zu langsam ist von der Zugstuffe her. Mehr wie L Rebound gibt es nicht oder ?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2013)

Ist der Monarch M/L oder L/M? Erster Buchstabe (rot) ist Zugstufe. 
Ist der Steuersatz denn auch für tapered Steuerrohre und nicht für durchgängig 1 1/8 Zoll? War der Rahmen neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2013)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi Leute bräuchte dringend eure Hilfe ,nach dem ich seit einem Monat mein Fanes zusammen Hamster habe ich heute mein letztes Teil bekommen und wer hat es gedacht , natürlich gibt es ein Problem.
> Und zwar kann ich die Lagerschale ( untern ) von dem cane creek 40 Steuersatz einfach so in Steuerrohr setzen ohne es einpressen zu müssen.
> Mein Zweites Problem ist das mein extra bestellter m/l Monarch plus viel zu langsam ist von der Zugstuffe her. Mehr wie L Rebound gibt es nicht oder ?




Hi,
mal davon ausgehend das es eine Schale für Tapered ist, dann ist es wie bei bei mir mit dem Chris King, da konnte ich die untere Schale per Hand rein drücken, dann muß Du ihn mit Loctite Hochfest einkleben (die obere ging nur mit Einpresswerkzeug) 

Der L Rebound reicht dann auch aus, ich habe ihn am Monarch und mußte ihn sogar 2-3 Klicks zudrehen.


----------



## eljugador (16. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal davon ausgehend das es eine Schale für Tapered ist, dann ist es wie bei bei mir mit dem Chris King, da konnte ich die untere Schale per Hand rein drücken, dann muß Du ihn mit Loctite Hochfest einkleben (die obere ging nur mit Einpresswerkzeug)
> 
> Der L Rebound reicht dann auch aus, ich habe ihn am Monarch und mußte ihn sogar 2-3 Klicks zudrehen.



Hi na also das fanes ist ja mein absolutes Traumrad , aber die Lagerschale einkleben , das will ich wirklich beim besten Willen  nicht. Ich hoffe da gibt es eine andere Lösung. Und ja es ist der richtige Steuersatz. Das mit dem Dämpfer ist auch nicht ok , kann das sein das da was beim Umshimen nicht in Ordnung gegangen ist da das Tune für alutech gemacht wird.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Februar 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> War grad in der Garage und hab nochmals die Länge der Tauchrohre kontrolliert. Das Maßband zeigte mir um genau zu sein 172mm an!


 

Meine am CT hat ohne Spacer sogar 177mm FW
Sind dann gemessen Staubabstreifer zur Gabelkrone 179mm.

  @_eljugador_
Wenns wirklich ein M/L Tune ist, dann hast du Druckstufen Tune in L und Zugstufe in M... wenn du den anders bestellt hast, würd ich den einfach reklamieren...


Steuersätze sollte man sowieso einkleben...
Ist auch absolut kein Problem mit der eingeklebten Lagerschale, funktioniert wunderbar und ist z.b. von Alutech sogar vorgeschrieben bzw. empfohlen.


----------



## Crazyfist (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

fährt jemand auf seinem Alutech eine Hope (M4)?

Bin mir nicht sicher, welche Scheibe ich da für Hinten brauche - 180mm oder 183mm.

Angeboten wird beides...


----------



## ollo (18. Februar 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand auf seinem Alutech eine Hope (M4)?
> 
> ...




Moin,

die Aufnahme ist für 180 mm Scheiben


----------



## Crazyfist (18. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Aufnahme ist für 180 mm Scheiben


 
Ich weiß - aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es bei den Hope Bremsen noch Distanzen in der Höhe von 3mm zum Ausrichten gibt - ähnlich wie bei Avid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (18. Februar 2013)

Nein, bei Hope gibt es diese komischen Scheiben zum Glück nicht.
Ich fahre die M4 an der Fanes, aber mit 203er Scheibe hinten, das passt mit Adapter.


----------



## Crazyfist (18. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Nein, bei Hope gibt es diese komischen Scheiben zum Glück nicht.
> Ich fahre die M4 an der Fanes, aber mit 203er Scheibe hinten, das passt mit Adapter.


 
Danke - dann wird's mit der 180er Scheibe schon passen


----------



## tgcj (23. Februar 2013)

Kurze Frage, die Profis wissen es bestimmt. Ist der Fanes 3.0 V2 von Haus aus ein Felgenband zur Umrüstung auf tubless verbaut oder wird ein anderes benötigt. Bevor ich das jetzt auch kaufe frag ich lieber kurz.
Danke vorab für die Infos.


----------



## DaCrazyP (24. Februar 2013)

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich nun auch mal. In der Gallerie sind Fotos von gelieferten Fanes in dicken Kartons (also Einzelteile=Bausatz) zu sehen und den anderen schmalen Kartons (vormontiert). Wie wird denn das Bike nun geliefert? Ein vormontiertes Bike bekomme ich zusammengeschraubt, an einen kompletten Bausatz trau ich mich alleine nicht ran.
Danke schonmal für eine Antwort!


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Februar 2013)

Die Komplettbikes werden vormontiert geliefert...
Lenker drauf, Vorderrad, Hinterrad rein usw...
Weiß net was ma genau alles zusammenschrauben muss, meine 2 hab ich nur das Frameset vom Jü bestellt.
Sollte aber für jeden Hobbyschrauber zu machen sein...

Die schmalen Kisten sind die, für die Framesets.


----------



## vorwaerts (24. Februar 2013)

War sogar noch einfacher 

Es beschränkte sich auf Vorderrad einbauen, Lenker (bzw. Vorbau) gerade stellen, Sattelposition einstellen und (die eigenen) Pedale anbauen.

War eigentlich schon fast langweilig 

Schaltung funktionierte bei mir auf Anhieb perfekt, die Bremsen auch (hier habe ich aber aufgrund meiner Bedürfnisse Anpassungen vorgenommen).
War alles top 

Jedenfalls konnte ich nach wenigen Minuten den ersten Proberitt machen.

Edit: Meins hat übrigens komplett in die schmale Kiste gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (24. Februar 2013)

Das verwirrt mich nun. Also das Komplettbike war in der schmalen Kiste?
Aber der Zusammenbau hört sich dann ja wie bei meinem Tues an. Das hab ich hinbekommen (glaub ich zumindest, da es noch ganz ist und fährt :-D).
Dann muss ich mich ja nur noch mal für eine Farbe entscheiden und bestellen ...


----------



## Trailmaster11 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal eine Frage zu meiner Fanes:

Ich habe mir ein Hope GXP Innenlager gekauft zusammen mit einer Sram XX Kurbel.

Als ich die Kurbel dann montieren wollte habe ich aber leider festgestellt, dass die Kurbelarme an der Ketten- und Sitzstrebe Schleifen... Die Kurbel dürfte aber die gleiche Ausführung sein, wie sie auch als X0 in den Fanes Kompletträdern verbaut wird.

Was mache ich falsch 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## palazzo (24. Februar 2013)

Trailmaster11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch mal eine Frage zu meiner Fanes:
> 
> ...




Die XX gibt es doch in 2 Versionen, mit 156mm und 166mm Q-Faktor. 
Hast du die Variante mit 156mm Q-Faktor? Die baut schmaler als X.0 und ist nicht mit jedem Hinterbau zu verwenden...


----------



## Trailmaster11 (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, ist die mit 156mm

Danke


----------



## Koohgie (1. März 2013)

Hat einer die sun ringle charger comp. Verbaut? Oder weiß einer ob es verschiedene Adapter für das Hinterrad gibt? Bräuchte einen auf x12....
Vg


----------



## Trailmaster11 (6. März 2013)

So, habe nun wieder ein Problem mit meiner Kurbel... 

Habe mir jetzt eine Standard x0 Kurbel gekauft, die glaube ich auh sonst in der Fanes verbaut wird. GXP Innenlager etc.

Nun teht die Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite aber ab, wenn ich den linken Kurbelarm bündig montiere.

Montiere ich die Antriebsseite bündig, kommen die Kettenblätter dem Rahmen sehr nahe... 

Kommt da noch irgendein Spacer rein. In dem Lager ist einer drin, so wie es in der Anleitung stand...

Danke vielmals

Trailmaster


----------



## palazzo (6. März 2013)

Bei GXP Lagerschalen und 73mm Innenlager = keine Spacer.
So steht es doch in der Sram Montageanleitung für die Kurbeln


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2013)

Hast Du auf der Antriebsseite diesen schwarzen Konus drin, der gleichzeitig Staubschutzkappe für das Lager ist? Ist die Kurbel den axial spielfrei, wenn sie fest gezogen ist?


----------



## palazzo (6. März 2013)

Die Abdeckung kommt auf die Nicht-Antriebsseite


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2013)

Da kommt auch eine hin, richtig 

Auf der Antriebsseite ist ein schwarzes Plastikteil, welches in das Lager gesteckt wird und sowohl das Lager vor Schmutz schützt, als auch das radiale Spiel einstellt. Die Abdeckung der Nichtantriebsseite bekommt man wohl auch nicht ohne Gewalt auf die Antriebsseite, da 22mm weniger Durchmesser und gezahnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailmaster11 (6. März 2013)

Also einen Konus habe ich nicht und es wurde auch keiner mitgeliefert. Sonst ist sie spielfrei.

Danke


----------



## palazzo (6. März 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Auf der Antriebsseite ist ein schwarzes Plastikteil, welches in das Lager gesteckt wird und sowohl das Lager vor Schmutz schützt, als auch das radiale Spiel einstellt.


OK, das Teil - recht hast du. Aber das ist bei neuen Lagern ja schon ein gepresst, daher taucht es auch nicht in der Sram Anleitung auf.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Abdeckung der Nichtantriebsseite bekommt man wohl auch nicht ohne Gewalt auf die Antriebsseite, da 22mm weniger Durchmesser und gezahnt.


 Habs noch nicht probiert


----------



## TheMrJustus (7. März 2013)

Hey Leute, Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen auch endlich eine Fanes  Jetzt wollte ich mir da eine richtige KeFÃ¼ rein packen. Ich hab da jetzt ein gÃ¼nstiges Angebot fÃ¼r die MRP 2X mit iscg 03 Aufnahme gefunden fÃ¼r 57 â¬.
Jetzt hab ich hier im Forum aber auch schon gelesen, dass eine FÃ¼hrung (ich weis leider nicht mehr welche das war oder wo ich das genau hier im Alutech Forum gelesen gelesen habe) nicht passte, weil die 05er im weg war. Darum die Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung in die FÃ¼hrung der Fanes passt? Oder habt ihr noch andere (gÃ¼nstige) Alternativen? Ich hab das GefÃ¼hl der C-Guide funktioniert eher bescheiden...


----------



## zec (7. März 2013)

Ist leider neu um einiges teurer, aber die e*thirteen Heim 2 für ISCG 05 und 36 Zähne passt an meiner Fanes fast einwandfrei -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26849_Heim2-Kettenfuehrung-.html
Nur die Köpfe der Befestigungsschrauben musste ich ein Stückerl abschleifen, da ansonsten die Kurbel (Race Face Deus XC) geschliffen hätte. Die KeFü ist ansonsten fein leicht und die Kette ist mir noch nie runter gefallen.


----------



## ollo (7. März 2013)

TheMrJustus schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen auch endlich eine Fanes  Jetzt wollte ich mir da eine richtige KeFü rein packen. Ich hab da jetzt ein günstiges Angebot für die MRP 2X mit iscg 03 Aufnahme gefunden für 57 .
> Jetzt hab ich hier im Forum aber auch schon gelesen, dass eine Führung (ich weis leider nicht mehr welche das war oder wo ich das genau hier im Alutech Forum gelesen gelesen habe) nicht passte, weil die 05er im weg war. Darum die Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung in die Führung der Fanes passt? Oder habt ihr noch andere (günstige) Alternativen? Ich hab das Gefühl der C-Guide funktioniert eher bescheiden...




warum sollte die Führung mit 03/ old Standard nicht passen, der Unterschied sind die unterschiedlichen Befestigungslochabstände, hier schön zu sehen http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=SbY4UZ21FoWItQaHzoDgAw&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAw

Die Befestigung 03 an der Fanes sieht aber eher aus wie der 05, also nicht so komisch wie auf dem ersten Bild


----------



## TheMrJustus (7. März 2013)

Ich meine nur gelesen zu haben, dass bei irgendwem die 05er Aufnahme im Weg war weil da irgendein Übersprung oder ne Schraube war, man den Guide also nicht richtig befestigen konnte...

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...n_steel_plate,_ISCG_03,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Das ist übrigens der Link dazu...  Ich wollte nen Guide mit taco (oder wie das Ding unten heißt) weil ich mir dann den Bash, der ja nicht auf die x7 2-fach Kurbel, passt sparen kann.


----------



## ollo (8. März 2013)

TheMrJustus schrieb:


> Ich meine nur gelesen zu haben, dass bei irgendwem die 05er Aufnahme im Weg war weil da irgendein Übersprung oder ne Schraube war, man den Guide also nicht richtig befestigen konnte...
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...n_steel_plate,_ISCG_03,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> 
> Das ist übrigens der Link dazu...  Ich wollte nen Guide mit taco (oder wie das Ding unten heißt) weil ich mir dann den Bash, der ja nicht auf die x7 2-fach Kurbel, passt sparen kann.




hm..... bei mir war es so das ich von der E13 die obere Kettenführung weggelassen habe und dann noch ein wenig der Dremeln ran mußte damit sie Plan aufliegen konnte und die Kette nicht mehr geschliffen hat. Das lag aber mehr an dem zu viel an Material der E13, die Befestigungspunkte der ISCG Aufnahme/n störten nicht


----------



## TheMrJustus (8. März 2013)

Okay, danke! Hab die jetzt einfach mal bestellt und wenn die nicht passt wird sie passend gemacht...


----------



## csigg (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mittlerweile stolzer Besitzer eines Fanes, und würde dieses nun gerne auf Tubeless umrüsten. Leider hab ich da noch recht wenig Ahnung davon. Ich hab den "Sun Ringlé Charger Expert Laufradsatz 26. 
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe (Tubeless ready Felgen) dann brauche ich nur ein Ventil und die entsprechende Dichtmilch?
Welches Tubeless Kit ist denn zu empfehlen, NoTubes, Hope,...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (19. März 2013)

Ich fahre seit 2 Monaten die NoTubes Dichtmilch mit dem Hans Dampf ohne Probleme...


----------



## csigg (19. März 2013)

Wieviel braucht man da denn?
Reichen die 400ml für beide Reifen?
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Crazyfist (19. März 2013)

csigg schrieb:


> Wieviel braucht man da denn?
> Reichen die 400ml für beide Reifen?
> Fragen über Fragen


 
Ich hab pro Rad eines von denen verwendet:
http://www.notubes.com/2-ounce-Tire-Sealant-P154.aspx


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (19. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was bei dir momentan für ein Felgenband montiert ist. 
Du brauchst eigentlich nur :

- Yellow Tape
- 2 tubeless Ventile 
- Dichtmilch

Besorg dir die Sachen am besten bei www.r2bike.de
Die haben meiner Meinung nach die günstigsten Preise für die Tubless-Geschichte. 
Bei der Milch nimm einfach das größte Gebinde, alles andere ist Abzocke.


----------



## Crazyfist (19. März 2013)

Die Charger sind, soviel ich weiß schon für Tubeless vorbereitet. Brauchst also nur die Ventile und die Milch.

Ich verwende die kleinen Flaschen, da die Milch nach dem Öffnen angeblich bald unbrauchbar wird...


----------



## csigg (19. März 2013)

Ich werd mir auch mal 2 kleine Flaschen kaufen, sooft braucht man die ja schließlich auch nicht 

Viele Dank schonmal für die Tipps!

Bike-Discount ist übrigens noch günstiger als r2.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (19. März 2013)

kauf dir ne große Flasche, es schadet nicht. Manchmal klappt es mit der Milch nicht beim ersten mal und es sifft raus. Dann trocknet die Milch irgendwann im Reifen und wenn man den noch mal runter macht etc, dann brauch man auch wieder Milch... Ich habe jetzt schon ein 2 Jahre offenes 1L Gebinde und solange das verschlossen ist, passiert da auch nix dran


----------



## csigg (19. März 2013)

@Osti: und woher weiss ich, wieviel ich einfüllen muss?


----------



## Osti (19. März 2013)

das kommt auch etwas auf den Reifen an, aber idR so 60ml, was einer kleinen Flasche entspricht  

die kleinen Flaschen sind auch sehr praktikabel zum Einfüllen durch den Ventilsitz. Aber es lohnt sich schon wie gesagt etwas mehr Milch in Reserve zu haben...


----------



## Emtix (19. März 2013)

Wird jetzt ein Felgenband benötigt oder nicht?

Bei einer Verkaufsseite der Sun Ringle Charger pro steht folgendes:

*Besonderheiten*


Tubeless Fähig durch Stans No Tubes BST Technologie (spezielles Felgenband und Ventile erforderlich)


----------



## F1o (19. März 2013)

Ich habe noch 2 tubeless Ventile von Mavic hier. Passen die in die Charger Pro Felgen oder muss ich andere nehmen?


----------



## zec (19. März 2013)

Würde sagen, dass das von der Form der großen Dichtung am unteren Ende des Ventiles abhängt. Die Mavic UST-Ventile die ich für meine Crossmax SX habe, haben einen eher quadratischen Querschnitt - schließlich ist das Felgenbett bei den Crossmax auch quadratisch. Bei den Easton UST-Ventilen ist diese Dichtung dafür aber halbrund.

Also, entweder mal versuchen ob die Mavic-Ventile gut passen und abdichten, oder aber gleich die passenden von Sun Ringle nehmen.

Edit: Die sollten laut Beschreibung passen -> http://www.notubes.com/Universal-35mm-Mountain-Valve-Stem-Pair-P550C16.aspx


----------



## csigg (19. März 2013)

@Crazyfist:
Was hast du denn für eine Felge? Bzw. Hast du ein Felgenband eingeklebt?


----------



## F1o (19. März 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Edit: Die sollten laut Beschreibung passen -> http://www.notubes.com/Universal-35mm-Mountain-Valve-Stem-Pair-P550C16.aspx




Stimmt, sollten passen. Cool danke.


----------



## mogli.ch (19. März 2013)

csigg schrieb:


> Ich werd mir auch mal 2 kleine Flaschen kaufen, sooft braucht man die ja schließlich auch nicht



Kauf Dir kleine und eine grosse Flasche!
Ich hab immer eine kleine Flasche im Rucksack. Falls ein Loch nicht recht versiegelt wird kann man frische Milch nachfüllen und hoffen den Reifen nicht demontieren zu müssen.
Mit der kleinen Flasche lässt sich auch der Reifen durch das Ventil schnell und elegant ohne Sauerei befüllen. Du benötigst keine Spritze, Trichter oder so...
Die grosse Flasche dient dann zum Nachfüllen der kleinen!


----------



## Crazyfist (19. März 2013)

csigg schrieb:


> @_Crazyfist_:
> Was hast du denn für eine Felge? Bzw. Hast du ein Felgenband eingeklebt?


 
Ich habe die Easton Havoc, da braucht man kein Felgenband. Auf den SunRingle Charger Comp, die auf meinem Fanes im Auslieferungszustand montiert waren ist aber ein Felgenband montiert, das genau wie das Stan's Rim Tape aussieht:
http://www.notubes.com/Stans-Rim-Tape-10yd-x-25mm-P155C17.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (26. März 2013)

Weiß zfllg. wer, ob einer Kurbel mit Q-Faktor 156 ins Fanes passt?

Gruß,
A


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. März 2013)

Wird denke ich nicht passen. Eine XTR M970 hat schon einen recht niedrigen Q-Faktor von knapp über 160mm. Unter 160 geht nix mMn.


----------



## palazzo (26. März 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Weiß zfllg. wer, ob einer Kurbel mit Q-Faktor 156 ins Fanes passt?
> 
> Gruß,
> A



Schau in diesem Thread ab Post 319 ff.
Scheint nicht zu funktionieren


----------



## Crazyfist (26. März 2013)

OK - habs gefunden - danke


----------



## ollo (26. März 2013)

ich weiß nicht mehr wo es gefragt wurde, hier ist mal die Schaltzugverlegung von meiner AM Fanes über das Tretlager und nicht mehr untendrunter lang ....


----------



## CRYistian (28. März 2013)

Morgen,

ich kaufe mir gleich einen neuen Kurbelstern von SRAM. Soll ich 24/38 oder 22/36 Zähne nehmen?

Wie fahrt ihr?

Grüße


----------



## zec (28. März 2013)

Fahre mit 22/32. Bergauf bin ich über den kleineren Gang sehr froh (fuhr an einem anderen Bike mit 24/36). Bergab trete ich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten eh nicht mit und in der Ebene reichen mir die 32Z - habe nicht wirklich Druck in den Oberschenkeln. Vorteil bei 32Z ist halt die bessere Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## Ganiscol (28. März 2013)

24/36. 22 ist mir zu sehr "leerlauf" bei einer 11-36 Kasette. 36 passt ganz gut obschon ich mir beim abwärtsheizen manchmal doch ein 38er wünschen würde.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. März 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Fahre mit 22/32. Bergauf bin ich über den kleineren Gang sehr froh (fuhr an einem anderen Bike mit 24/36). Bergab trete ich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten eh nicht mit und in der Ebene reichen mir die 32Z - habe nicht wirklich Druck in den Oberschenkeln. Vorteil bei 32Z ist halt die bessere Bodenfreiheit.


 
Hab ich genauso...
22/36 nutze ich schon des Öfteren und es ist sehr angenehm wenn man an Steilstücken noch ein bisschen Reserve hat.
32/11 reicht mir Bergab auch fürs meiste, bis über 45km/h rel. easy tretbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2013)

36/24 passt von den Anschlüssen besser als 36/22, wenn man das KB schaltet. Das war an meiner Truvativ-Kurbel übrigens vom Werk verbaut. Ein 22er KB habe ich für lange harte Uphills rumliegen. Wenn ich die Touren kenne, kommt das drauf, meist genügt aber das 24er.


----------



## Airflyer (8. April 2013)

Hallo,


hab gestern dieses Video gesehen: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27047 

Habe ich das ab Minute 3:45 richtig verstanden, kann man bald die Alutechräder bei Fahrrad XXL probefahren ?


----------



## Crazyfist (8. April 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mir den Titan-Dämpferbolzen nachbestellt und heute bekommen. Leider musste ich beim Einbau(versuch) feststellen, dass der Bolzen nicht durch das Inlet auf der rechten Seite passt. Brauche ich da ein anderes Inlet, oder kann ich das originale aufbohren? ... oder sollte nicht eigentlich der neue Bolzen 1:1 passen?


----------



## KATZenfreund (8. April 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hab gestern dieses Video gesehen: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27047
> ...



Das habe ich so 1:1 im Video verstanden...ob das auch so wird? Bei den Stückzahlen, die in Ascheffel aufgebaut werden...?!
Zu wünschen wäre es allerdings... Doch hat Jü wohl den Onlineverkauf protegiert, sodaß auch Ollo aka HoldenCycle aus der Verkäuferliste gefallen ist...


----------



## Dampfsti (9. April 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir den Titan-Dämpferbolzen nachbestellt und heute bekommen. Leider musste ich beim Einbau(versuch) feststellen, dass der Bolzen nicht durch das Inlet auf der rechten Seite passt. Brauche ich da ein anderes Inlet, oder kann ich das originale aufbohren? ... oder sollte nicht eigentlich der neue Bolzen 1:1 passen?


 

Passt der so überhauptnicht oder ist an deinem Inlet nur ein Grat in der Bohrung, so dass der Bolzen nicht durchgeht?

Normal sollte der 1:1 passen... M8 ist und bleibt M8

Der Titanbolzen sollte allerdings wesentlich näher an den 8mm Aussendurchmesser sein als die Schraube mit durchgehenden Gewinde...


----------



## Crazyfist (9. April 2013)

Genau das ist das Problem - das Gewinde geht sich gerade so aus, der durchgehende Bolzen passt aber nicht durch die Bohrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rideAtrail (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mit eine Fanes komplett hole oder lieber selber zusammen baue (macht ja auch Spaß). Ich geh mal davon aus, dass selber zusammenbauen etwas günstiger wird, da man die komponenten sich über das internet holen kann. Vorausgesetzt man wählt die gleiche Ausstattung wie ein Komplettbike und man hat das notwendige Werkzeug: um wieviel wird es ca günstiger?


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2013)

Du vernachlässigst den OEM-Vorteil des Herstellers. Wenn Du nicht bereits auf einem Haufen gebrauchter Komponenten sitzt, wird der Selbstaufbau keinesfalls günstiger als ein Komplettbike, egal welcher Hersteller, zumindest wenn Du die gleichen oder gleichwertige Teile betrachtest. Diese Zeiten sind lange vorbei.


----------



## JpunktF (9. April 2013)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man wählt die gleiche Ausstattung wie ein Komplettbike und man hat das notwendige Werkzeug: um wieviel wird es ca günstiger?



Um ca. 25% teurer, egal in welcher Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. April 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem - das Gewinde geht sich gerade so aus, der durchgehende Bolzen passt aber nicht durch die Bohrung


 

Da ist durch das durchgängige Gewinde der originalen Schraube mit Sicherheit nur das Inlet ein wenig in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...

Wenn dann spielt sich das im Zehntelbereich ab...
Ausser du hast die Dämpferschraube so festgezogen, dass sich das Inlet gequetscht hat.  Davon gehe ich jetzt aber mal nicht aus.

Normal reichts aus wenn du die Bohrung etwas mit Schleifleinen oder vorsichtig mit der Rundfeile "entgratest"


----------



## Crazyfist (9. April 2013)

werde das heute Abend mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Kharne (9. April 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Um ca. 25% teurer, egal in welcher Zusammenstellung.



Dafür kriegst du die Komponenten die du haben willst und musst dich nicht mit Sun LRS rumärgern...


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2013)

So ein Quark, diese ganzen Horrorgeschichten über Sun Ringlé LRS. Wer viele LRS verkauft, hat eben auch eine größere absolute Menge an Mängeln.
Ich hatte die Sun Ringlé RydeXMB (am Cube!!!) und die hatten beschissene Freiläufe. Die Charger Expert an der Fanes sind aber leicht und stabil genug für Enduro- und Trail-Einsatz, inkl. den einen oder anderen Drop. Für den Park sind sie nicht gedacht. Dafür habe ich einen extra LRS. Im Gegensatzt zu Flow EX fliegen aber z.B. tubeless genutzte Maxxis nicht einfach von der Felge. Dieses ganze Gehetze über Sun Ringlé ist also echt übertrieben. Da gibt es wirklich andere Schwachpunkte an meiner Fanes.


----------



## JpunktF (9. April 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> So ein Quark, diese ganzen Horrorgeschichten über Sun Ringlé LRS. Wer viele LRS verkauft, hat eben auch eine größere absolute Menge an Mängeln.
> Ich hatte die Sun Ringlé RydeXMB (am Cube!!!) und die hatten beschissene Freiläufe. Die Charger Expert an der Fanes sind aber leicht und stabil genug für Enduro- und Trail-Einsatz, inkl. den einen oder anderen Drop. Für den Park sind sie nicht gedacht. Dafür habe ich einen extra LRS. Im Gegensatzt zu Flow EX fliegen aber z.B. tubeless genutzte Maxxis nicht einfach von der Felge. Dieses ganze Gehetze über Sun Ringlé ist also echt übertrieben. Da gibt es wirklich andere Schwachpunkte an meiner Fanes.




Da geb ich dir absolut recht, die Charger Pro sind durchaus gut, und seit 2013 gibt`s auch einen Vertrieb in D, der Speichen wirklich verfügbar macht.


----------



## vorwaerts (9. April 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir absolut recht, die Charger Pro sind durchaus gut, und seit 2013 gibt`s auch einen Vertrieb in D, der Speichen wirklich verfügbar macht.



Da muss ich auch zustimmen.

Aber eine Frage: Wer macht denn jetzt den Vertrieb in D?


----------



## JpunktF (9. April 2013)

Merida-Centurion:

http://www.mcg-parts.de/Shop.Overview

Jetzt kannst artikelnummergenau über nen Händler vor Ort bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csigg (10. April 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Fanes-Fahrwerk:
Ich bin seid Februar stolzer besitzer einer Enduros und werde am WE jetzt meine erste Tour (abgesehen von bisschen ums Haus) waagen. Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen wie ihr denn die Hinterachse in der Länge eingestellt habt? ganz lang, ganz kurz, in der mitte? gibts denn irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2013)

Ich denke, die meisten fahren kurz, so wie ausgeliefert (ich auch). Die Fanes ist auch mit kurzer Einstellung kein Agilitätswunder, sondern eher von der laufruhigen Sorte. Lang lohnt wohl nur für sehr spezielle Strecken, wo es eher um Tempo, als um Wendigkeit geht.


----------



## csigg (10. April 2013)

Super, danke!
Eine Antwort dieser Art hab ich mir erhofft. Habs testweise mal umgestellt, weil ich wissen wollte wie es geht, dann werde ichs fürs Vinschgau wieder verkürzen


----------



## Sash_W (13. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt seit einer Woche meine Fanes und bin so weit zufrieden, nur die Schaltung macht mir Probleme.
Das wichtigste zu erst, ich kann meine Fanes nicht in der kürzesten Einstellung fahren.













Müsste die Schraube diese Drehplatte treffen oder passt das so?
Kann ja normal nicht sein, dass das Schaltwerk so da hängt...

Achja vorne springt mir immer die Kette beim Hochschalten über, was kann man dagegen machen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Crazyfist (13. April 2013)

Für den kürzeren Radstand musst du die Kette kürzen.
Um das abspringen zu vermeiden, die mit H beschriftete Schraube am Umwerfer ein bisschen herausdrehen.


----------



## Kharne (13. April 2013)

Hast du da grad klein-klein geschaltet? Sieht so aus.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. April 2013)

Die Schraube sollte sich an der Platte abstützen. Mit der stellt man ja schließlich ein, wie weit das komplette Schaltwerk nach hinten, also von Rahmen und Kassette weg, gedreht wird.


----------



## Sash_W (13. April 2013)

Ne ist vorne Groß und hinten klein. Kommt beim kürzen nicht nur der Arm mit dem Schaltröllchen nach vorne? 
Es müsste ja das Teil mit x9 Schriftzug nach unten kommen damit ich kurz fahren kann.


----------



## Kharne (13. April 2013)

Falsches Schaltwerk? Gibt da ja mitlerweile diverse Standards: Direct Mount, Shimano Steckachse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. April 2013)

Schraub mal die Schraube vom zweiten Bild ganz raus. Wenn am Schaltwerk nichts dauerhaft verbogen ist, muss sie sich beim wieder herein schrauben an der Platte abstützen und das gesamte Schaltwerk nach hinten drehen.


----------



## Sash_W (13. April 2013)

Schaltwerk ist von Alutech, gehe davon aus, dass es das richtige ist. Muss dazu sagen, dass mir am 2. Tag das Schaltauge abgerissen ist. Diese Schraube trifft den Hebel nicht mehr. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass dann das Schaltwerk Schrott ist?


----------



## zec (13. April 2013)

Komme gerade nicht ganz mit, oder kann es sein, dass du da etwas vertauscht? Das Schaltauge ist dieser Teil des Rahmen, an dem das Schaltwerk befestigt wird. Wenn das abgerissen wäre, würde das Schaltwerk nicht mehr dran hängen.
Zu der von dir genannten Drehplatte: Wie gesagt, sollte sich die am Foto gezeigte Schraube daran abstützen. Kann es sein, dass dir dieser Zapfen abgebrochen ist? Dann schauts finster aus. Ist er aber nur an der falschen Stelle, dann schraub das Schaltwerk ab, dreh das Teil und dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Sash_W (14. April 2013)

Ist schon ein neues schaltauge aber bei der erneuten Montage ist es mir aufgefallen. Naja dann brauch ich wohl ein neues schaltwerk...


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2013)

Um das Fanes-Schaltauge abzubrechen, gehört schon einige Kraft dazu. Wahrscheinlich sogar so viel, dass das Schaltwerk verbogen ist. Ohne andere Details kann man das aber nicht genau sagen.
Mich interessiert auch, wie Dir das gelungen ist?

Wenn Du dann schon tauschst, wechsel auch gleich die Endkappe der Schaltzughülle gegen eine aus Metall und mach den Schaltzug etwas länger. Vielleicht hast Du ja noch Luft, sonst neuen Schaltzug nehmen. Mit so kurzen Schaltzügen ist die Reibung recht stark und nach ein paar Wochen will das Schaltwerk nicht mehr so bereitwillig auf kleinere Ritzel springen.


----------



## Crazyfist (15. April 2013)

Bei mir war das Schaltauge verbogen - ist beim Versand passiert.

Das Schaltwerk war aber in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash_W (15. April 2013)

Bin eigentlich recht langsam vom Waldweg auf nem Trail abgebogen und hab nen Ast rein bekommen. Hab mir jetzt ein neues Schaltwerk bestellt, wieder x9 allerdings Typ 2. Ich hoffe das passt. Danke für die Tips.:thumbup:


----------



## basti1985 (16. April 2013)

wenn auch blöde Frage; wieviel Bar fahr ihr auf dem Hans Dampf  ?
entweder ist mein Setup Mist oder ich schieb es auf den Reifen ;-)


----------



## Kharne (16. April 2013)

Ich fahr den mit Downhillschläuchen auf 2 Bar, wohlgemerkt 
bei nur 20mm Maulweite. 
Finde den aber leicht unterdimensioniert für ein Enduro 

Und lange halten tut er auch nicht, das VR zeigt schon 
deutliche Spuren der Auflösung nach nichtmal 500km


----------



## Splash (16. April 2013)

Ich bekomme gerade den Rappel mit Schleifen von Kettenführungen bei meiner Fanes und bekomme es einfach nicht gescheit hin. Mit der XTR970 war ein leichtes Geräusch da, die Race Face Turbine schleift schon richtig, wenn ich die nur dranschraube 

Wer fährt an der Fanes denn eine Kurbel mit 2 KB und eine ISCG Kettenführung a la Stinger? 

Dann: Welche Kurbel mit welcher KeFü? Was gemacht, um die schleiffrei zu bekommen?


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2013)

basti1985 schrieb:


> wenn auch blöde Frage; wieviel Bar fahr ihr auf dem Hans Dampf  ?
> entweder ist mein Setup Mist oder ich schieb es auf den Reifen ;-)



Ob Dein Setup passt, kann ich nicht sagen. Für mich hat der Hans Dampf zu wenig Volumen und in Pace Star zu wenig Gripp. Das Einzige, was er gut kann, ist leicht zu rollen. Ich fahre ihn auch gerade auf dem HR bei meinem Touren-LRS. Kein Vergleich zum Ardent. In Kürze kommt der HD runter und Onza Ibex drauf. Von Schwalbe kommt dann höchstens noch Muddy Mary drauf.
Druck ist übrigens 1,8 Bar (tubeless).


----------



## Crazyfist (16. April 2013)

Ich hab vorne den Trailstar und hinten den Pacestar, jeweils tubeless drauf mit 1,6 - 1,8 bar. Bin absolut zufrieden mit den Reifen in dieser Kombination.


----------



## schueffi (16. April 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich bekomme gerade den Rappel mit Schleifen von Kettenführungen bei meiner Fanes und bekomme es einfach nicht gescheit hin. Mit der XTR970 war ein leichtes Geräusch da, die Race Face Turbine schleift schon richtig, wenn ich die nur dranschraube
> 
> Wer fährt an der Fanes denn eine Kurbel mit 2 KB und eine ISCG Kettenführung a la Stinger?
> 
> Dann: Welche Kurbel mit welcher KeFü? Was gemacht, um die schleiffrei zu bekommen?




Bei mir genûgt schon ein bissl dreck und es schleift. Wenn alles sauber ist schleift aber nix.
Hab eine slx kurbel mit raceface bash und stinger kettenführung. Hab die senkkopfschrauben der Kettenführung mit der flex bearbeitet bis sie plan mit der platte wahren. Sonst hätts auch nicht gepasst.


----------



## Emtix (17. April 2013)

Ich weis zwar nicht ob das schon diskutiert wurde, frage nun aber trotzdem.

Die Wippe der Fanes AM ist ausgefräst - ich nehme mal an aus Gewichtsgründen.

Ist es möglich die AM Wippe auch am Enduro zu fahren?

Danke!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. April 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht ob das schon diskutiert wurde, frage nun aber trotzdem.
> 
> Die Wippe der Fanes AM ist ausgefräst - ich nehme mal an aus Gewichtsgründen.
> 
> ...



Da müsste man mal den Jü fragen. 
Kann sein, dass die dann nicht mehr stabil genug ist für gewisse Einsätze.
Oder aber, der Federweg ist vielleicht verändert, da sie vielleicht ne andere Anlenkung besitzt.
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hibbo (17. April 2013)

Hatte einer von euch im Karton die Lenkerschelle für die Avid X0 Vorderrad Bremse?

Habe die X0 durch meine Shimano XT ersetzt und wollte die nun verkaufen, allerdings ist der Vorderrad Bremshebel an der Reverb Schelle montiert und ich kann ja schlecht die Bremse ohne Schelle verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash_W (17. April 2013)

War bei mir auch nicht dabei, Suche aber auch weil ich für den Park die Reverb demontieren will. (Kommt mit Schlepplift glaub nicht so Geil)


----------



## ollo (17. April 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht ob das schon diskutiert wurde, frage nun aber trotzdem.
> 
> Die Wippe der Fanes AM ist ausgefräst - ich nehme mal an aus Gewichtsgründen.
> 
> ...




Ja geht, bei einer AM Pinion war für die Übergangszeit eine Endurowippe verbaut, die jetzt gegen die Normale AM Wippe getauscht wird.

Ob die AM für die Belastung des ED gemacht ist weiß nur der Jü


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Ob die AM für die Belastung des ED gemacht ist weiß nur der Jü



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn die AM Wippe die Belastung am ED aushalten würde, würde es eben die des ED nicht mehr geben. Denn dann müsste nur noch ein Teil gefertigt werden, nur noch eins das gelagert werden muss, usw. 
Wird schon seinen Sinn haben, dass es eben die Endurowippe (noch) gibt.


----------



## KATZenfreund (17. April 2013)

Zu mir sagte er, dass es nur ein Designmerkmal wäre. Wenn man sich die Kraftflusslinien ansieht, ist der herausgefräste Teil eh' überflüssig. Oder sehe ich das Maschinenbautechnisch falsch?


----------



## zingel (18. April 2013)

nein, das siehst du richtig.
die AM Wippe ist halt aufwändiger zu fertigen.


----------



## 0Ger (18. April 2013)

Ich hatte die Klemmschelle für die Bremse mal bei Alutech nachbestellt.
Jü führt das Ding wohl unter "klemmschelle AVID/SRAM" und es  kostet ca. 19. Dann gibts die in Farben schwarz und silber jeweils mit oder ohne Matchmaker.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. April 2013)

Hmm, dann könnte man die EN Wippe ja mal auf die Fräse Spannen


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. April 2013)

Bei meinem Rahmen bekomme ich die Sattelstütze nicht gescheit angezogen. 
Ist immer etwas am reinrutschen. 
Kann ich zwischen Alurahmen und Alustütze (KS Lev) auch Carbonpaste tun? 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2013)

Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainzerger (18. April 2013)

Hey,
kurze Frage:
Kann mir jmd sagen, wie sich das Fanes im Park macht? Es klar das das Bike nicht 100% dafür konzipiert ist, aber gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen bei Freeride Stecken, Gaps oder kleinen Sprüngen ?
Beste Grüße


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

Kommt auf den Fahrer an

Die Fanes hat damit kein Problem


----------



## Hibbo (19. April 2013)

0Ger schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Klemmschelle fÃ¼r die Bremse mal bei Alutech nachbestellt.
> JÃ¼ fÃ¼hrt das Ding wohl unter "klemmschelle AVID/SRAM" und es  kostet ca. 19â¬. Dann gibts die in Farben schwarz und silber jeweils mit oder ohne Matchmaker.



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Info, hab mir aber nun eine neue im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 5â¬ gekauft


----------



## valdus (19. April 2013)

Also ich kann dir sagen, dass ich mit dem Fanes bis jetzt alls im Park gemacht habe.
Auf Freeride Strecken faehrt es sich natuerlich bombe und alles was nicht zu ruppig ist kommt man gut, schnell und mit viel Spass runter. In Winterberg ist alles problemlos fahrbar.
Auch Gaps um die 6m gehen und Drops um die 3m  bis jetzt ohne Probleme. 

Kommt natuerlich alles auf den Fahrer und die Strecke an.
Sehr schlecht gebaute Spruenge mit harten Landungen wuerde ich z.B. nicht mit der Fanes springen.

Gruesse


----------



## Mainzerger (19. April 2013)

Hey danke,
Das klingt ja echt stark. Noch eine andere Frage.
Wie sieht es mit der Uphill Tauglichkeit aus. Wenn ich z.B in den Alpen fahre muss ich ja den einen oder anderen Anstieg mit nehmen.
Habt ihr zu diesem Thema irgendwelche Erfahrungen ?
Beste Grüße


----------



## KATZenfreund (19. April 2013)

Wenn ich selbst auch nur einen kurzen Trip mit der Enduro Fanes hatte, ist deren uphillfähigkeit doch enorm und absolut alpentauglich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (19. April 2013)

Mit meinem Fanes Enduro fahre ich regelmäßig 1000hm am Stück rauf - der steile Sitzwinkel machts bergauf sehr angenehm. Eine absenkbare Federgabel vermisse ich übrigens auch nicht. Tragen lässt sich das Bike übrigens auch gut. Liegt gut am Rücken/der Schulter auf.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Mit meinem Fanes Enduro fahre ich regelmäßig 1000hm am Stück rauf - der steile Sitzwinkel machts bergauf sehr angenehm. Eine absenkbare Federgabel vermisse ich übrigens auch nicht. Tragen lässt sich das Bike übrigens auch gut. Liegt gut am Rücken/der Schulter auf.


 
Stimm dir da in allen Punkten zu

Mit der Fanes kann ich Steigungen fahren die ich noch mit keinem anderen Bike vernünftig fahren konnte...
25+% ohne Vorderradlupfer , das alles im Sitzen, kurzem Radstand und mit nicht absenkbarer 180er Gabel.


----------



## Mainzerger (19. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Stimm dir da in allen Punkten zu
> 
> Mit der Fanes kann ich Steigungen fahren die ich noch mit keinem anderen Bike vernünftig fahren konnte...
> 25+% ohne Vorderradlupfer , das alles im Sitzen, kurzem Radstand und mit nicht absenkbarer 180er Gabel.



Wow das klingt ja echt fantastisch. Ich bin nämlich noch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Fanes oder Rose Uncle Jumbo hole.
Aber da greife ich doch eher doch zum Fanes.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

Mainzerger schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich noch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Fanes oder Rose Uncle Jumbo hole.
> Aber da greife ich doch eher doch zum Fanes.



Na das glaub ich doch auch


----------



## Mainzerger (19. April 2013)

Gibt es die Räder aktuell nur in 26 Zoll oder auch 650B?


----------



## raenii (19. April 2013)

aktuell nur 26", 650b wird aber kommen meinte Jürgen mal zu mir


----------



## liquidnight (20. April 2013)

raenii schrieb:


> aktuell nur 26", 650b wird aber kommen meinte Jürgen mal zu mir



Du kannst den Rahmen mit der Option 27,5 bestellen, dann passen auch die größeren Räder rein. Gabel musst Du aber selber planen. 

Btw: Fanes ist offiziell nicht bikeparktauglich. Hier im Forum kommt man aber überein dass die Fanesrädle mindestens ein "bissle" Bikepark-geeignet sind.


----------



## DaCrazyP (20. April 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Btw: Fanes ist offiziell nicht bikeparktauglich. Hier im Forum kommt man aber überein dass die Fanesrädle mindestens ein "bissle" Bikepark-geeignet sind.



Also auf der Alutech-HP steht das aber, dass man damit in den Bikepark kann...


----------



## Mainzerger (21. April 2013)

Ist die Fanes auch mit 160 mm Federweg vorne kompatibel oder geht es ca erst ab 170-180 mm an der Front los.
Habe im Freeride Magazin dazu was gelesen ...


----------



## ollo (21. April 2013)

die Fanes geht auch sehr gut mit 160 mm an der Front, es gehen ja auch 160 mm im Heck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (21. April 2013)

Ich empfand meine Fanes mit 160er Gabel (Fox 36 VAN RC2) als tief und kopflastig.
170 - 180 mm passen viel besser.


----------



## Mainzerger (21. April 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Du kannst den Rahmen mit der Option 27,5 bestellen, dann passen auch die größeren Räder rein. Gabel musst Du aber selber planen.



Kann man das irgendwo auswählen bei der Bestellung, weil es den Rahmen ja mit diesem Variablen Hinterbau Bereich gibt und ohne ...



Andere Frage:
Bezüglich der Tourenaktivitäten mit Fanes. Lässt sich das Bike auch gut auf Touren fahren im Mittelgebirge oder ist durch den hohen Federweg es eher nicht so komfortabel ? Erfahrungen ?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Splash (21. April 2013)

Mainzerger schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Bezüglich der Tourenaktivitäten mit Fanes. Lässt sich das Bike auch gut auf Touren fahren im Mittelgebirge oder ist durch den hohen Federweg es eher nicht so komfortabel ? Erfahrungen ?



Also hier im Siebengebirge, wo der längste Anstieg 400hm am Stück sind (typischerweise ist man eher so bei 250 bis man in einen Trail einsteigt) fährt sich die Fanes ganz prima. Bei mir ist der Fokus dann auf den Trails selber.


----------



## Mainzerger (21. April 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Also hier im Siebengebirge, wo der längste Anstieg 400hm am Stück sind (typischerweise ist man eher so bei 250 bis man in einen Trail einsteigt) fährt sich die Fanes ganz prima. Bei mir ist der Fokus dann auf den Trails selber.



Aber wie Sie es aus mit Touren von 30-40 km mit Singletrail Anteil ?


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. April 2013)

Ale Neuling bei den Alutech-Fanes ist es mir nicht entgangen, dass auch für diesen Zweck die Fanes sehr gut geeignet ist. Meine Frau und ich werden die Fanes als Touren MTB konfigurieren und mit ihr Touren von 40-80km auch mit flachen Abschnitten(wohnen in Hambburg) fahren. Doch bevor Du Dich nur auf Geschriebenes verlässt, fahre doch mal eine zur Probe! Das geht auf den Festivals wie auch bei Fanes-Besitzerinnen und Besitzern....und in Ascheffel sowieso.

Die 650er Option schreibst Du bei der Bestellung in der Kommentarteil, da habe ich z.B. die Pinion auch reingeschrieben. Deinen Kommentar findest Du dann auch in der Auftragsbestätigung....

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## Splash (21. April 2013)

30-40km mit um 800hm und viel Trailanteil wäre bei mir so der Standard hier, allerdings geht es in meinem Heimatrevier eben viel rauf und runter - nur eben nicht allzu lange am Stück...


----------



## Mainzerger (21. April 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ale Neuling bei den Alutech-Fanes ist es mir nicht entgangen, dass auch für diesen Zweck die Fanes sehr gut geeignet ist. Meine Frau und ich werden die Fanes als Touren MTB konfigurieren und mit ihr Touren von 40-80km auch mit flachen Abschnitten(wohnen in Hambburg) fahren. Doch bevor Du Dich nur auf Geschriebenes verlässt, fahre doch mal eine zur Probe! Das geht auf den Festivals wie auch bei Fanes-Besitzerinnen und Besitzern....und in Ascheffel sowieso.
> 
> Die 650er Option schreibst Du bei der Bestellung in der Kommentarteil, da habe ich z.B. die Pinion auch reingeschrieben. Deinen Kommentar findest Du dann auch in der Auftragsbestätigung....
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben...



Jap danke da weiß ich erstmal Bescheid. Denke das das dann doch eine gute Investition wird 
@ Splash danke ebenso


----------



## ollo (21. April 2013)

30-40 wird hier regelmäßig gefahren und mangels Erhebungen 80% im Flachen  aber Südtirol und Gardasee mit endlich mal Anstiegen war noch nie so angenehm zu erfahren wie mit der Fanes.... soviel nach 2 Jahren Fanes Enduro


----------



## Dampfsti (21. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> aber Südtirol und Gardasee mit endlich mal Anstiegen war noch nie so angenehm zu erfahren wie mit der Fanes.... soviel nach 2 Jahren Fanes Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (21. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> aber Südtirol und Gardasee mit endlich mal Anstiegen war noch nie so angenehm zu erfahren wie mit der Fanes....



Was bist du denn zuvor gefahren?


----------



## ollo (22. April 2013)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Was bist du denn zuvor gefahren?




Merida, Principia und Gleiss (Hardtail) , Bergwerk Gemini/ Faunus/ Pfadfinder, Liteville 301/ 901


----------



## User85319 (22. April 2013)

Wie schauts aus, hatte hier schon mal jemand den Schneid sich eine Stealth-Öffnung in den Rahmen zu bohren?

Bzw gibts offizielle Infos hierzu? 

Bin aus downsizing-Gründen schwer dazu geneigt meine Fanes EN abzustoßen, und mir stattdessen eine AM zu holen. Allerdings ist Stealth-Kompatibilität für mich mittlerweile ein Muss...

Danke schonmal


----------



## KtuluOne62 (22. April 2013)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus, hatte hier schon mal jemand den Schneid sich eine Stealth-Öffnung in den Rahmen zu bohren?
> 
> Bzw gibts offizielle Infos hierzu?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

schon mal beim Jürgen wegen einer Bohrung nachgefragt? Ich hatte letzte Woche bei meinen Bestellüberlegungen bzgl. eines Enduros wegen der Einstecktiefe im Sattelrohr (KS Lev) nachgefragt. Die zusätzliche Information war, dass neuerdings am Rahmen eine Schweißnaht angebracht wird, damit man dort ein Loch bohren kann.
Vielleicht geht das ja auch beim AM.

Ist eine KS Lev keine Option für Dich? Kann man bei Bedarf einfacher mal ausbauen. Seit mir mal im Bikepark der Hydraulikschlauch einer Reverb abgerissen ist, bin ich da etwas skeptisch. War allerdings auch keine Stealth


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2013)

Ich kenne noch eine kategorische Ablehnung seiten Jü bzgl. jeglicher zusätzlicher Löcher im Rahmen.


----------



## JpunktF (22. April 2013)

Mainzerger schrieb:


> Aber wie Sie es aus mit Touren von 30-40 km mit Singletrail Anteil ?




Der Bock ist uneingeschränkt Alpencross-tauglich, das zeigt schon das Treffen zweier unabhängig voneinander selbsthochgetretener Fanes auf dem Madritschjoch. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainzerger (22. April 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Der Bock ist uneingeschränkt Alpencross-tauglich, das zeigt schon das Treffen zweier unabhängig voneinander selbsthochgetretener Fanes auf dem Madritschjoch. ;-)



Ok dann ist klar Madritschjochl ist der absolute Test für Bergaufperformance eines Rades


----------



## metalheadtom (28. April 2013)

kann mir einer sagen mit welchem Drehmoment die Hinterachse bei der Fanes Enduro angezogen wird? Hab leider kein Handbuch bekommen.

Danke Thomas!


----------



## Ganiscol (28. April 2013)

10Nm


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei der Hinterachse sind, mal eine Frage an die Fanes-Fahrer mit Carbon-Hinterbau ohne Radstandverstellung: Beim Befestigen der Maxle zerkratzt man sich ja zwangsläufig den Bereich rund um die 12mm Bohrung. Habt ihr den Bereich gefettet oder anderweitig geschützt?


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Die zusätzliche Information war, dass neuerdings am Rahmen eine Schweißnaht angebracht wird, damit man dort ein Loch bohren kann.
> Vielleicht geht das ja auch beim AM.


Mein Fanes AM hat am Sitzrohr so eine runde Schweißnaht. Kann davon bei Interesse mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## ollo (28. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei der Hinterachse sind, mal eine Frage an die Fanes-Fahrer mit Carbon-Hinterbau ohne Radstandverstellung: Beim Befestigen der Maxle zerkratzt man sich ja zwangsläufig den Bereich rund um die 12mm Bohrung. Habt ihr den Bereich gefettet oder anderweitig geschützt?




ein Klebepad in Form eines Dichtungsringes, das muß aber beim 5 Radausbau wieder erneuert werden (dreht sich irgendwann runter) . Ich habe jetzt eine ganz ganz dünne Unterlegscheibe auf die Achse gesteckt, auf der kann sich der Achsenkopf dann drehen und nicht auf dem Carbon


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

OK, danke für die Tipps.


----------



## User85319 (29. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Mein Fanes AM hat am Sitzrohr so eine runde Schweißnaht. Kann davon bei Interesse mal ein Foto machen.



Sehr gerne 
Ansonsten schicker Rahmen, bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt!


----------



## zec (29. April 2013)

Danke, auf das Gesamtbild bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. Bis dahin wirds aber noch dauern, denn der Rahmen geht noch mal auf Kurzurlaub zu Alutech.

Hier das Foto. Für die Befestigung der Leitung müsste man sich halt etwas überlegen.


----------



## User85319 (30. April 2013)

Super, vielen Dank dafür !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawafahrer (1. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin. 
Ich fahre zur Zeit noch ein Hardtail aber irgendwie passt das Teil nicht mehr zu dem was ich damit fahre. Also muss was anderes her.

Ich habe mich nach laaaangem lesen nun für die Fanes entschieden.

Paar Fragen habe ich aber noch.

- kommt die Fanes mit meinen 106kg zurecht? (sie muss auch mal nen Fahrfehler verzeihen können.

- Was hält wohl der LRS von meinem Gewicht? bzw wie standfest sind die Sun  Räder?

Ist meine Zusammenstellung Sinnvoll?

Gabel: LyricRC2DH
Dämpfer: Vivid Air
Schaltgruppe : SLX
Bremsen : Avid X0
Sattelstütze: Reverb
Vorbau: Hier bin ich total überfragt. Keine Ahnung was ich da nehmen soll.

Ich käme bei der Zusammenstellung auf ca 3200  was auch mein maximum ist.
Das Teil soll Bergab richtig Spaß machen ( evtl auch im bikkepark ) und mich den Berg wieder rauf bringen. Wobei Bergauf 2 Rangig ist. Ich bin ja nicht auf der Flucht.

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort die mir weiterhilft.

Gruß kawa


----------



## EL Pablo (1. Mai 2013)

Zu den bremsen kann ich dir nichts sagen. der rest macht sinn so. vorbau reicht auch was einfaches, z.b. der alutech- twinworks. viel spass mit der karre!


----------



## ollo (1. Mai 2013)

kawafahrer schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.
> Ich fahre zur Zeit noch ein Hardtail aber irgendwie passt das Teil nicht mehr zu dem was ich damit fahre. Also muss was anderes her.
> ...




Moin,

das passt schon alles. Bei der Bremse würde ich zur SLX oder XT greifen. Die XO sieht zwar schick aus aber ....... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05/06/fahrbericht-sram-x0-scheibenbremse/

Vorbau !? Marke, Länge, Steigung oder was ist Deine Nichtahnung ???


----------



## kawafahrer (1. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

schonmal danke für die Antworten. 

beim Vorbau steht ja nur ein Marke in verschiedenen Längen zu Verfügung.  

hab keine Ahnung welche Länge bzw welche Steigung sinnvoll ist. 

bei den bremsen das gleiche Spiel.  es steht leider keine xt bremse zur Auswahl.  oder gucke ich falsch?


----------



## ollo (1. Mai 2013)

kawafahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schonmal danke für die Antworten.
> 
> ...




ah Ok Du nimmst ein Komplettbike von Alutech, ich dachte Du baust selber auf.

Vorbaulänge, naja ist ein Enduro (wenn es das Enduro ist)  und wenn Du mal in den Park willst und Augenmerk auf Bergab liegt nicht länger wie 70mm. Steigung sind ja +/ - 10 Grad bei den Twinworks......so ein Vorbau ist aber auch schnell mal gegen einen andere getauscht


----------



## kawafahrer (1. Mai 2013)

Ja,  ich würde das v1 nehmen und das dann wie oben beschrieben ausstatten. 

würde mir entlassen auch zutrauen das teil selbst zusammen zu bauen.  Aber das wird sicher um einiges teurer. 

Ich nehm dann einfach mal den 65mm Vorbau und probiere. 

kann evtl noch jemand was zu den laufrädern sagen?  
wie anfällig sind die?  

Gruß kawa


----------



## Kharne (1. Mai 2013)

Es gibt Leute, die kriegen die mit 60 Kilo und gescheiter Fahrweise klein und es gibt Leute bei 
denen halten die bei 100 Kilo und mieser Fahrweise.

Es sind LR für AM, das heißt kein Bikepark, keine Stunts, keine dicken Sprünge. Die 2 Kilo 
kommen durch schwere Speichen und schwere Naben, die Felge selbst bewegt sich auf dem 
Niveau einer Flow EX was das Breite zu Gewichtverhältnis angeht, ist also nicht unbedingt 
die stabilste 

Fahren bis er tot ist und dann nen gescheiten kaufen.

Ich würde die Standartbremsen nehmen und sie verkloppen und das Geld in eine SLX investieren. 
Der Rest sieht gut aus, ne Kettenführung ist aber muss! Kommt die Fanes noch mit C-Guide?


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das passt schon alles. Bei der Bremse würde ich zur SLX oder XT greifen. Die XO sieht zwar schick aus aber ....... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05/06/fahrbericht-sram-x0-scheibenbremse/
> 
> Vorbau !? Marke, Länge, Steigung oder was ist Deine Nichtahnung ???


Salve,
ich habe bei mir die X0 Sättel (waren richtig scheis....) durch die X0 Trail Sättel ersetzt und bin jetzt voll zufrieden mit den Teilen. Wiegen auch nur unwesentlich mehr als dei normale X0.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RolfK (1. Mai 2013)

kawafahrer schrieb:


> Bremsen : Avid X0




Wenn du unbedingt eine X0 haben möchtest, nimm die Trail. Hab die Bremse seit Anfang des Jahres im Einsatz und bei meinen 100kg fahre ich hinten nur mit 180er Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2013)

Die X0 bekommst Du als Neuteil noch immer zu einem Preis vertickt, für den Du eine SLX kaufen kannst. Dann kannst Du auch den Vorteil der Kombischellen nutzen. Also Jü  einfach bitten, die Bremse ummontiert und ungekürzt beizulegen. Das verkauft sich besser


----------



## Crazyfist (2. Mai 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also Jü  einfach bitten, die Bremse ummontiert und ungekürzt beizulegen. Das verkauft sich besser



... und außerdem musst du sie dann nicht aufmachen, um sie aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## valdus (2. Mai 2013)

Hey,

ich wiege 75kg und fahre den Charger Comp Laufradsatz...bzw. jetzt nur noch am Vorderrad.

Also am Vorderrad hat das Laufrad bis jetzt alles mit gemacht bei meinem Gewicht und läuft auch immer noch ziemlich rund. 
Das Hinterrad hat die diversen Bikeparkbesuche leider nicht überlebt 
Die Felge ist nun fritte, die Nabe kann man aber noch benutzen.
Eine neue Felge kostet allerdings 80 oder 90 Euro.....

Für normale Touren würde ich den Satz einfach nehmen und platt fahren, denke auch bei deinem Gewicht hält der das aus.
Für harten Einsatz holste dir am besten direkt was stabiles.

Fahre nun hinten eine Veltec DH Felge...sau schwer aber hält^^
Ist halt unglaublich günstig.

Grüße


----------



## captain_j (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Fanes zusammenzustellen,

denk auch das  V1, ein wenig aufgerüstet, das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet.
Wirklich schade das keine anständigen Bremsen angeboten werden, ... finde es ein wenig nervig und kostspielig von einem neuen Komplettbike Teile verkaufen zu müssen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen: 
mit Körpergröße 200cm, Schrittlänge 95cm werd ich um den XXL Rahmen wohl nicht herumkommen? 

... dann wird das Bike mit Lyrik, Vivid, Charger und X9 Antrieb wohl schon in Richtung der 16kg Marke gehen?

Ich habe auch mit den RS Dämpfern wenig Erfahrung, der Vivid dürfte wohl dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen, allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass ein Dämpfer mit Plattform bei (meinen) 100 kg bergauf notwendig ist, was meint ihr?

Wenn ich meinen Fahrstil beschreiben müsste, geht's eher in die Richtung All Mountain als Freeride, deswegen möchte ich Gewicht und Vortrieb des Bikes einfach nicht aus den Augen lassen.

Schon mal Danke für Tipps!
Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2013)

Ob Plattform oder nicht, entscheidet der Rahmen, nicht das Fahrergewicht. Die Antriebsneutralität der Fanes ist eine ihrer Stärken. Kein Vergleich zur Gummikuh Stereo. Nimm also den Vivid. Und die 16kg sollte in Relation zu Deinem Körper nicht so ins Gewicht fallen.
Wenn Du mehr AM fährst, ist XXL auch die richtige Wahl.

Ach ja, und es gibt viele Biker, die scharf auf Avid-Bremsen sind. Verkauf also die Teile und nimm dann die SLX oder vielleicht besser noch die Zee. Es gibt übrigens auch Leute, die Kompletträder nur wegen einiger Teile kaufen und den Rest dann gleich wieder verhökern. Das rechnet sich bei Teilen mit entsprechend hohem Aftermarket-Preis.


----------



## RolfK (3. Mai 2013)

Morgen

mit den 16kg liegst du richtig denke ich. Ich habe auch 100 und fahre Lyrik und Vivid Air, ene Plattform hab ich bergauf noch nicht vermisst, Vortrieb ist genug vorhanden, der limitierende Faktor bin da eher ich 
Wegen der Größe wäre es gut, wenn du mal beide Größen probesitzen könntest, würde aber eher zu XXL tendieren, da du ja anscheinend auch ausgiebig Touren fahren möchtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandango (3. Mai 2013)

Moin,

kurze Frage die ihr mir hier bestimmt schnell beantworten könnt. Bei Alutech bekomm ich leider bis Dienstag keine Antwort weil die in Riva auf der Messe rumhängen.

Mein Dämpfer (Monarch) leckt etwas und hält die Luft nur bis etwa 180PSI. Würde mich ja nun direkt an SportImport wenden allerdings hat man doch keine eigene Rechnung für den Dämpfer mitbekommen oder irre ich mich da? Muss das dann über Alutech laufen?

Danke!


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Mai 2013)

Einfach einschicken....AT-Rechnung dazu als Kopie... ab gehts.
Die Jungs bei SI sind Weltklasse... hab bisher nie länger als 4 Tage gewartet bis ich meine Teile wieder hatte! 

Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2013)

Es fahren ja inzwischen einige Leute mit AM und EN Carbonsitzstrebe rum. Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel die verschiedenen Streben jetzt wirklich wiegen. Es hat sie doch bestimmt mal jemand vorm Umbau auf die Waage gelegt?


----------



## Osti (3. Mai 2013)

Birk schrieb:


> Es fahren ja inzwischen einige Leute mit AM und EN Carbonsitzstrebe rum. Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel die verschiedenen Streben jetzt wirklich wiegen. Es hat sie doch bestimmt mal jemand vorm Umbau auf die Waage gelegt?




ich habe die verstärkten Signature-Streben inkl der Kettenstreben und Inlays vor dem Tausch mit 1318gr gewogen. Mit den EN Carbonstreben wiegt es um 920gr rum... also gute 400gr zu den Signature-Streben.


----------



## Wandango (3. Mai 2013)

Danke Jan! Alutech hat mir derweil doch auch schon geantwortet. Dachte auf der Rechnung wäre keine Partliste drauf...hab ich falsch gedacht


----------



## Astaroth (3. Mai 2013)

Servus,

habe meiner Fanes einen neuen Vorbau spendiert. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher wie gross die Tiefe zwischen Oberkante Gabelschaft und Oberkante Vorbau sein darf. Mit dem neuen Vorbau beträgt die Tiefe ca. 5mm. Zuviel des guten oder passt das noch?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Piefke (3. Mai 2013)

Der Gabelschaft sollte bis mindestens Mitte der oberen Schraube reichen, besser Oberkante der Schraube.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2013)

Wichtig ist, dass die obere Klemmung auch genug "Fleisch" zu greifen bekommt. Im Zweifel mach mal ein Bild und stelle es hier ein.

nur Zweiter


----------



## ollo (3. Mai 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Fanes zusammenzustellen,
> 
> ...




15,22 Kg mit ordentlich Farbe drauf und den selbigen Federelementen, allerdings "nur" XL Rahmen. Also 16 Kg muß nicht und 14,9 gehen auch (nur mit einem anderen Dämpfer) ..... ist aber bei der Fanes irgendwie egal es sei den Du willst sie viel Tragen

 @Osti,

ich habe nach dm Tausch heute gerade mal 70g weniger durch die Streben (Signatur gegen die aktuelle Version)


----------



## Osti (4. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ich habe nach dm Tausch heute gerade mal 70g weniger durch die Streben (Signatur gegen die aktuelle Version)



Watt? Signature gegen die aktuellen Alu En Streben, oder die En Carbon Streben? Also ich hab's auf der Küchenwaage gemessen, da es mich interessiert hat, da Jü meinte dass es so 400-450gr zur Signature Strebe ausmachen sollte. Bei mir waren es dann knapp unter 400gr... 

1318gr für die alten Signature Streben inkl Kettenstreben und Inlays und ich meine mit den Carbon Streben waren es 926gr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2013)

Osti schrieb:


> Watt? Signature gegen die aktuellen Alu En Streben, oder die En Carbon Streben? Also ich hab's auf der Küchenwaage gemessen, da es mich interessiert hat, da Jü meinte dass es so 400-450gr zur Signature Strebe ausmachen sollte. Bei mir waren es dann knapp unter 400gr...
> 
> 1318gr für die alten Signature Streben inkl Kettenstreben und Inlays und ich meine mit den Carbon Streben waren es 926gr....




Enduro Signature Sitzstreben gegen aktuelle Alu Enduro Sitzstreben, ohne Kettenstrebe macht 70g ............. ich legt die Teile heute noch mal auf die Küchenwaage , war vielleicht Gestern doch eine Gerstenkaltschale zu viel


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ....Gerstenkaltschale....


 
Hopfenkaltschale

Mensch, keine Bierkultur da oben im Norden

Ich bevorzuge ja den guten alten Hopfenblütentee

  @_Osti_
400g sind schon einiges...


Ich würde meiner E3 ja die AM Carbon Streben spendiern weil ich die Radstandsverstellung eh net brauch und ein paar Einzelteile wegfallen die knarzen können.
Geht aber leider wegen den ausschließlich 142mm Einbaubreite net, da ich mein CT net auf 142mm umrüsten kann.
Ausser ich fräse ein bisschen an den Ausfallenden rum 


So wär dann noch ein weiterer Radsatz bzw. noch ein weiteres Hinterrad notwendig


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich würde meiner E3 ja die AM Carbon Streben spendiern weil ich die Radstandsverstellung eh net brauch und ein paar Einzelteile wegfallen die knarzen können.



Bin auch am überlegen ob AM oder EN Strebe, wenns eh nur 50g oder so sind, würde ich einfach die EN Strebe nehmen aus dem Grund das ich dann kein neues Schaltauge brauch und weiterhin mein Ersatzschaltauge benutzen kann.


----------



## eljugador (4. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute habe es jede erdenkliche möglichkeit probiert mein Problem (Umwerfer, Kurbel kombination passt nicht)  zu lösen und es ist nicht möglich die kombination von sram X0 umwerfer und race face turbine Kurbel funktionsfähig zu fahren. Nun wollte ich euch fragen welchen Umwerfer ich mit einer 3 fach xt Kurbel 36z - 22z mit bash ihr mir raten würdet.
mfg Michel 

hier mal noch ein bild von meinem Problemkind mit 13,6 Kg


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...lKUd74EciGswakyYCIAw&ved=0CF8Q9QEwAw&dur=1700

Den hab ich drauf.... Mit ner 770er XT-Kurbel 22/32
Ist der einzige Shimano E-Type Umwerfer der mit dem 22er Ritzel kompatibel ist (laut Angabe)


Den X0 gibts auch als 22/36 Version
Was deiner allerdings für einer ist, keine Ahnung...


----------



## captain_j (4. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> 15,22 Kg mit ordentlich Farbe drauf und den selbigen Federelementen, allerdings "nur" XL Rahmen. Also 16 Kg muß nicht und 14,9 gehen auch (nur mit einem anderen Dämpfer) ..... ist aber bei der Fanes irgendwie egal es sei den Du willst sie viel Tragen
> ...



Da bin ich schon mal beruhigt, 16kg wären trotz des Einsatzbereiches und der Körpergröße schon heftig. 

Eine Variostütze kann ich ja mit 95cm Schrittlänge schon mal vergessen, aber reichen die 400mm Stütze aus um auf die passende Sitzhöhe zu erreichen?
Bei meinem jetzigen musste eine P6 mit 450mm her ...


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Mai 2013)

16 Kilo sind doch nicht heftig. Im Winter wog meine L Fanes in raw ohne carbon Strebe dafür mit Lyrik coil und Reverb etwa so viel. Jetzt hat der 2.5 Baron vorne und mein Versuch mit dem Panaracer AC hinten Sommerpause und es dürften so um 15.5 Kilo sein. Hab aber nur eine Personenwaage und wills gar nicht so genau wissen. 

Moral von der Geschicht: Gewicht interessiert die Fanes nicht. Nur wenn sie sich tragen lassen muss störts...


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

Mich störts Gewicht absolut net...
Jetzt ist se im Moment bei 15,2 mit Sommerbereifung und leichter Gabel...

Letztens am Lago, mit Fox Van, Baron 2.5 auf sackschwerem Rad vorne warns 17 kg...
Auch die ließen sich ziemlich Problemlos 1200hm tragen da die Fanes recht schön auf den Schultern liegt und gut ausbalanciert ist.

Und das war die erste Tragetour die ich überhaupt gemacht hab


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Mai 2013)

Ausserdem, Gewicht macht abwärts schneller schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (4. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Letztens am Lago, mit Fox Van, Baron 2.5 auf sackschwerem Rad vorne warns 17 kg...
> Auch die ließen sich ziemlich Problemlos 1200hm tragen da die Fanes recht schön auf den Schultern liegt und gut ausbalanciert ist.
> 
> Und das war die erste Tragetour die ich überhaupt gemacht hab


Dann hast du eindeutig eine gute Kondition und genug Kraft im Oberkörper - solche Schlappomaten, wie ich es einer bin, helfen sich halt mit einem möglichst geringen Bikegewicht  .
Ernsthaft: Selber trage ich das Bike seit 7 Jahren auf alle möglichen Berggipfel. Dabei habe ich die Entwicklung von einem 14kg Bike zu einem 17kg Bike, dann wieder zu einem 15kg Bike (das getunte 17kg Bike) und nun aktuell mit dem 14,5kg Fanes mitgemacht. Meine Erfahrung ist: Eine passende Rahmenform zum Tragen ist auf jeden Fall wichtig. Aber auch geringeres Gewicht merkt man sofort positiv. 
Hättest du mein 14,5kg Fanes die 1200hm hochgetragen, wärst du regelrecht hochgeflogen  .


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Dann hast du eindeutig eine gute Kondition und genug Kraft im Oberkörper - solche Schlappomaten, wie ich es einer bin, helfen sich halt mit einem möglichst geringen Bikegewicht  .
> Ernsthaft: Selber trage ich das Bike seit 7 Jahren auf alle möglichen Berggipfel. Dabei habe ich die Entwicklung von einem 14kg Bike zu einem 17kg Bike, dann wieder zu einem 15kg Bike (das getunte 17kg Bike) und nun aktuell mit dem 14,5kg Fanes mitgemacht. Meine Erfahrung ist: Eine passende Rahmenform zum Tragen ist auf jeden Fall wichtig. Aber auch geringeres Gewicht merkt man sofort positiv.
> Hättest du mein 14,5kg Fanes die 1200hm hochgetragen, wärst du regelrecht hochgeflogen  .




Naja ob ich da hochgeflogen wäre sei mal dahingestellt 
Glaub eher nicht, aber hast schon recht, vorallem beim Tragen merkt man weniger Gewicht sofort.

Für die nächste Tragetour kommt Der Baron aufs leichte Laufrad und die KS LEV lass ich auch daheim... Sind schon mal ein kg gespart.
Das Mehrgewicht der VAN und des Baron schleif ich aber gern den Berg hoch, weil die beiden sind Bergab einfach ein wahnsinnig geiles Team
auch auf den Rest meiner Teile möcht ich ungern verzichten da ich das sonst sicher Bergab bereuen werde 

Fahrenderweise stört allerdings ein Kilo mehr auf den Rippen der Fanes kaum.


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2013)

Ja, es ist immer schwierig am Bike abzuspecken ohne dabei an der gewohnten Performance Einbußen machen zu müssen. Wenn ich daran denke, wie lange ich an meiner Gustav-M festgehalten habe. Nun habe ich die XTR Trail, die 360g weniger wiegt, aber alles gleich gut und manches (Hebelergonomie z.B.) sogar besser kann.


----------



## ollo (5. Mai 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon mal beruhigt, 16kg wären trotz des Einsatzbereiches und der Körpergröße schon heftig.
> 
> Eine Variostütze kann ich ja mit 95cm Schrittlänge schon mal vergessen, aber reichen die 400mm Stütze aus um auf die passende Sitzhöhe zu erreichen?
> Bei meinem jetzigen musste eine P6 mit 450mm her ...




Variostütze würde noch gehen, Du hast gerade mal 2 cm mehr Schrittlänge wie ich und wenn die Kindshock LEV (435mm in 31,6) nicht auf max 90Kg limitiert wäre, dann wäre sie schon dran. Die Thomson Elite Stütze in 410mm die ich habe reicht und wenn Du die Rock Shox Reverb in 420mm nimmst, ist sie zwar an der Grenze, sollte aber mit einem Hauch noch im Mindesteinsteckbereich liegen.


----------



## blautigerbaer (5. Mai 2013)

Dämpfersetup Fanes:

Hallo Bikers,

habe mir eine Fanes bestellt, vorne: Lyrik Gabel (170 mm), hinten: Fox RP23 Dämpfer in Verbindung mit Karbon Kettenstreben. 
Reifen vo. Onza Ibex 2,4, hinten Maxis Ardent Exo 2,4.
Mein Gewicht: 85kg, welche Dämpfereinstellung für den Luftdruck und die Zugstufe soll ich wählen? 

Einsatzbereich: Hauptsächlich Touren 95%, 5% Park

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Kharne (5. Mai 2013)

Ausprobieren was DIR passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (5. Mai 2013)

So ist es. Als Anhaltspunkt hast du ja zumindest auf der Lyrik eine Luftdrucktabelle. Pump die mal laut Tabelle auf und dann miss den Sag (mit voller Ausrüstung und stehend in Grundposition). Wenn der Sag nicht passt, den Luftdruck erhöhen bzw. absenken. Das Selbe machst du mit dem Dämpfer. 
Zum Einstellen der Zugstufe gibts im Internet, aber auch im IBC ganze Abhandlungen - am besten mal eine Suchmaschine anwerfen.
Selber fahre ich am Fanes Enduro vorne 25% und hinten 30% Sag. Zugstufe nach Gefühl "halbschnell" - bin nicht so der große Einstellmeister  .


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn die Kindshock LEV (435mm in 31,6) nicht auf max 90Kg limitiert wäre... .



Es gibt KEINE Gewichtsbeschränkung für die LEV! Das wird nur bei den online shops fälschlicherweise behauptet.


----------



## Astaroth (5. Mai 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass die obere Klemmung auch genug "Fleisch" zu greifen bekommt. Im Zweifel mach mal ein Bild und stelle es hier ein.
> 
> nur Zweiter



Müsste in meinen Augen passen


----------



## ollo (5. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es gibt KEINE Gewichtsbeschränkung für die LEV! Das wird nur bei den online shops fälschlicherweise behauptet.



ich habe hier einen Katalog und da steht es auch drin und solange das da drinsteht usw. usw. 
Hast Du von Kindshock eine offizielle Freigabe für über 90kg oder steht es irgendwo ???  Das wäre mal erfreulich


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ich habe hier einen Katalog und da steht es auch drin und solange das da drinsteht usw. usw.
> Hast Du von Kindshock eine offizielle Freigabe für über 90kg oder steht es irgendwo ???  Das wäre mal erfreulich



Einen Katalog von Kind shock selbst? Rick Taylor hat das auf Pinkbike in einem Kommentar klargestellt. 

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/The-Assembly-of-a-KS-Lev-Seatpost-2012.html

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das stimmt und die Aussage wirklich von ihm stammt. 
Weder im Handbuch noch auf der Webseite findet man etwas von einer Gewichtsbeschränkung. Die findet sich nur auf den Webseiten der einschlägigen Online Händler.


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. Mai 2013)

Wenn die LEV innen genauso billig gemacht ist wie die 950r, würde ich mich an die 90kg halten.
Die 950r hat auch erst später eine Gewichtsbeschränkung bekommen,nachdem meine nicht mehr oben blieb und ich sie mal auf gemacht habe,wußte ich auch wieso.
Meine Reverb ist da 3 Klassen drüber.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Müsste in meinen Augen passen



Das sieht gut aus. 

Wann machst Du die Radkappen drauf?


----------



## Astaroth (6. Mai 2013)

Sind schon drauf
5NM dürften zur Klemmung wohl reichen


----------



## Crazyfist (6. Mai 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Sind schon drauf
> 5NM dürften zur Klemmung wohl reichen



Wenn du die Klemmung an der Gabel mit 5NM meinst, ist das zu wenig - hab den gleichen Vorbau und mir hats den in der ersten Spitzkehre beim Belasten verdreht... war eher unlustig


----------



## racing_basti (6. Mai 2013)

Stell dich übers Vorderrad, klemm das Laufrad zwischen die Knie und versuche den Lenker zu verdrehen. Wenn der Vorbau dann schief steht, waren 5Nm zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (6. Mai 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Wenn du die Klemmung an der Gabel mit 5NM meinst, ist das zu wenig - hab den gleichen Vorbau und mir hats den in der ersten Spitzkehre beim Belasten verdreht... war eher unlustig



Ja die meinte ich. Mit wie viel NM hast dann du den Vorbau geklemmt?


----------



## raenii (6. Mai 2013)

Also auf meine Frage bzgl. einer Gewichtsbeschränkung direkt bei KindShock kam folgende prägnante Antwort:

There is no weight limit.

Respectfully,

Ron Easton
KS USA
26741 Portola Pkwy 1E658
Foothill Ranch CA 92610

Hoffe euch ist damit geholfen


----------



## KATZenfreund (6. Mai 2013)

Vorbauklemmung nicht unter 8nm. Ansonsten wie von racing_basti beschrieben verfahren


----------



## Astaroth (6. Mai 2013)

Ok Danke


----------



## Shimon (6. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend, ich habe vor mir die e.thirteen TRS+ Dual Ring Kettenführung an meine Fanes zu bauen. Welche Aufnahme macht den Sinn ISCG 05, ISCG oder Innenlager zu benutzen?


----------



## Crazyfist (6. Mai 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ja die meinte ich. Mit wie viel NM hast dann du den Vorbau geklemmt?


 

Weiß ich nicht genau, aber definitiv mehr als 5Nm. Den Test gegen ungewolltes Verdrehen solltest vor allem bei der innenliegenden Klemmung des Sixpack Vorbaus machen...


----------



## Crazyfist (6. Mai 2013)

Shimon schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich habe vor mir die e.thirteen TRS+ Dual Ring Kettenführung an meine Fanes zu bauen. Welche Aufnahme macht den Sinn ISCG 05, ISCG oder Innenlager zu benutzen?


Laut Fanes 3 Geo Chart: Kettenführungsaufnahme ISCG 03/05


----------



## Shimon (6. Mai 2013)

Und von der Erfahrung her?


----------



## ollo (6. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Vorbauklemmung nicht unter 8nm. Ansonsten wie von racing_basti beschrieben verfahren



das mach mal bei einem Thomson Vorbau ... max 5Nm  oder bei einem Syntace der hat MAX 8 Nm 

 @Astaroth
Entweder Gebrauchsanleitung lesen oder am Vorbau schauen, meistens steht es drauf 

 @raenii

 Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (6. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> das mach mal bei einem Thomson Vorbau ... max 5Nm  oder bei einem Syntace der hat MAX 8 Nm
> 
> Danke !



Ja Ollo, da haste Recht. Und mit nicht unter 8nm heißt nicht unbedingt gleichzeitig nur über 8 nm... *auchweisswiesgeht*


----------



## jissel (7. Mai 2013)

bin ein dem Fanes Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.1 interessiert mit RockShox Lyrik Gabel, RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer und X9 Schaltgruppe.
Mit welchem Gewicht kann ich hier rechnen?
Was würdet ihr noch ändern?


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. Mai 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> bin ein dem Fanes Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.1 interessiert mit RockShox Lyrik Gabel, RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer und X9 Schaltgruppe.
> Mit welchem Gewicht kann ich hier rechnen?
> Was würdet ihr noch ändern?



PINION.


----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2013)

@ollo
leider war bei meinem Vorbau keine Gebrauchsanweisung dabei und auf dem Vorbau steht auch keine NM Angabe


----------



## hasardeur (7. Mai 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> bin ein dem Fanes Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.1 interessiert mit RockShox Lyrik Gabel, RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer und X9 Schaltgruppe.
> Mit welchem Gewicht kann ich hier rechnen?
> Was würdet ihr noch ändern?



Ich würde mal so knapp unter 15kg mit relative leichten Pedalen schätzen.
Meine Fanes XL mit X9-Schaltung, Truvativ AKA 2.1 Kurbel, Sun Ringlé, Carger Expert, Reverb, XT-Bremsen, Maxxis Ardent (tubeless), Reverb, Lyrik, Vivid Air und rel. leichten Pedalen wiegt ca. 15,4 kg. Mit Hans Dampf (tubeless) wären es vielleicht 200g weniger.

Heute oder morgen baue ich noch fertig um, dann mit Onza Ibex 2.4 60 TPI & Reverse Trail Seeker. Schätzungsweise 15,2 kg wird sie dann haben.


----------



## schueffi (7. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für einen Gardasee tauglichen Hinterreifen? Hatte voriges Jahr den Hans Dampf in Pacestar mischung hinten drauf. Der sah aber nach 5 Tagen extrem mitgenommen aus in der Mitte..es haben teilweise ganze Stollen gefehlt. Hatte an den Ardent in 2,4er Breite gedacht. Was meint ihr. Vorne hab ich die Muddy Mary Freeride in Trailstar Mischung drauf. Gibts da vll. auch noch eine alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal den Onza Ibex aufgezogen. In gut einer Woche geht es zum Lago, in zwei Wochen kann ich mehr sagen. Einen zweiten LRS mit Arden und Advantag (h/v) jeweils in 60a und 2.4 nehme ich auch mit, aber nur zur Reserve.


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Mai 2013)

Also meine Lago di Garda Reifencombo war das letzte mal vorne Conti "Der Baron" 2.5 .
Mir kommt da nix anderes drauf, gripmäßig einfach unschlagbar auch wenn er schwer ist.
Hinten Schwalbe "Fat Albert" 2.4 (lag halt noch rum) sah aber nach 4 Touren auch etwas mitgenommen aus, trotz Hinterreifenschonender Fahrweise.
Fürs nächste mal kommt hinten die Rubber Queen 2.4 drauf.


----------



## Masberg (8. Mai 2013)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hey Leute habe es jede erdenkliche möglichkeit probiert mein Problem (Umwerfer, Kurbel kombination passt nicht)  zu lösen und es ist nicht möglich die kombination von sram X0 umwerfer und race face turbine Kurbel funktionsfähig zu fahren. Nun wollte ich euch fragen welchen Umwerfer ich mit einer 3 fach xt Kurbel 36z - 22z mit bash ihr mir raten würdet.
> mfg Michel
> 
> hier mal noch ein bild von meinem Problemkind mit 13,6 Kg



Ich will mal kurz noch zu einem "geht nicht Mythos" was beitragen.
Also: Race Face Turbine Kurbel mit 2 Fach (20-36) + Bash funktioniert mit einem 2 Fach slx e-Type Umwerfer bei mir  ohne jedes Problem, was Umwerfer und Kurbel angeht. Keine Unterlegscheiben, kein abschleifen oder ähnliches. Montieren und gut. Auf Kurbelseite für die Lagerschale ein Spacer wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Den 1 mm Distanzring, der auf der Achse montiert wird, habe ich allerdings auf der Nichtantriebsseite. Schaltwerksbegrenzungen vernünftig und in Ruhe einstellen. Wenn dann die extremsten Gangkombis auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt nicht gefahren werden,  läuft auch alles schleiffrei. Auf dem 36 habe ich die volle Bandbreite.... Äh von 1-9 (ich mag halt meine 9 Fach Schaltung)


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal den Onza Ibex aufgezogen. In gut einer Woche geht es zum Lago, in zwei Wochen kann ich mehr sagen. Einen zweiten LRS mit Arden und Advantag (h/v) jeweils in 60a und 2.4 nehme ich auch mit, aber nur zur Reserve.



Der IBEX DH ist dem Ardent klar weit voraus. Nachdem ich einen IBEX wenige Tage vor der Abfahrt zum Lago geschrottet hatte, habe ich hinten aktuell einen Ardent (2.4) drauf, der hier nicht so richtig Grip finden möchte.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2013)

Ich denke auch, der Ibex ist erstmal 2C statt single Compound und hat eigentlich das Profil des HR II, vielleicht etwas geschlossener. Der Ardent ist deutlich offener und die Profilblöcke müssen daher deutlich mehr aushalten. Mit dem Advantage bin ich auf steinigen Untergründen sonst auch sehr zufrieden, leider gibt es den in 2.4 nicht mehr als Exxo, nur noch Draht. Der Ibex erscheint mir aber weniger voluminös als die Maxxis-Pendants. Eigentlich mag große Reifenvolumen. Mal sehen, mit wieviel Druck sich der Ibex fahren lässt.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Mai 2013)

Der 2.4 Ibex ist schon voluminöser als der 2.4 HR II. Ersteren bin ich letztes Frühjahr und Sommer gefahren, den HR II habe ich gestern aufgezogen.


----------



## liquidnight (9. Mai 2013)

Bei einem Fanes mit Lasurfarbe, was für Arbeitsgänge kommen nach dem Schritt "Beschichten" noch alles hinterher ?  Ich frage das weil es mich interessiert in welchem Monat ich meins bekomme


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. Mai 2013)

...zusammenbauen...?  
Hoffentlich bekommstes bald! Ich soll meine Fanes laut Beschreibung in der nächsten Woche bekommen...obs was wird?


----------



## KtuluOne62 (9. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> ...zusammenbauen...?
> Hoffentlich bekommstes bald! Ich soll meine Fanes laut Beschreibung in der nächsten Woche bekommen...obs was wird?



Was für eine Beschreibung? Ich sehe in meinem Konto bei Alutech keine näheren Details zum Status der Bestellung :-(


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte eine Mail bekommen, das steht tatsächlich nicht auf der Kontoseite im Netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KtuluOne62 (9. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Mail bekommen, das steht tatsächlich nicht auf der Kontoseite im Netz...



Ah, ok. Ist dann wohl auch die Aufforderung zur Restzahlung, falls man nicht mit PayPal bezahlt hat. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch bald eine Mail bekomme. Mein Rahmen war letzte Woche auch zum Beschichten.


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. Mai 2013)

Habe auch eine Anzahlung per KTO getätigt. Den Rest gibt's bei Abholung direkt vor Ort direkt auf die Hand....
Werde mir noch eine Mütze und ggfls ne Hose o.ä. Ach ja, Pedale braucht's auch an dem Hobel.... Schuhe, 5Ten, hole ich mir Sonnabend in HH. Da gibt es den Minaar reduziert...


----------



## juju752 (10. Mai 2013)

@KATZenfreund: Wo in Hamburg holst du dir denn die Sachen? Suche noch einen guten Laden vor Ort.


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Mai 2013)

Bei Globetrotter die Klamotten und bei Fahrrad Cohrt Bike-Geschichten...


----------



## Weisl (10. Mai 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mal so über PayPal bezahlt (nicht über die Alutech Homepage?). Sind dann die 3% nicht fällig bzw. wird das so vom Jü akzeptiert?


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2013)

PayPal verlangt Transaktionsgebühren, ebenso wie es auch Kreditkarten-Unternehmen tun. Diese kann man entweder in den Grundpreis einkalkulieren, wie das viele Händler machen oder man schlägt sie dann auf, wenn sie fällig werden....alles legitim.


----------



## eljugador (10. Mai 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Sind schon drauf
> 5NM dürften zur Klemmung wohl reichen





Masberg schrieb:


> Ich will mal kurz noch zu einem "geht nicht Mythos" was beitragen.
> Also: Race Face Turbine Kurbel mit 2 Fach (20-36) + Bash funktioniert mit einem 2 Fach slx e-Type Umwerfer bei mir  ohne jedes Problem, was Umwerfer und Kurbel angeht. Keine Unterlegscheiben, kein abschleifen oder ähnliches. Montieren und gut. Auf Kurbelseite für die Lagerschale ein Spacer wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Den 1 mm Distanzring, der auf der Achse montiert wird, habe ich allerdings auf der Nichtantriebsseite. Schaltwerksbegrenzungen vernünftig und in Ruhe einstellen. Wenn dann die extremsten Gangkombis auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt nicht gefahren werden,  läuft auch alles schleiffrei. Auf dem 36 habe ich die volle Bandbreite.... Äh von 1-9 (ich mag halt meine 9 Fach Schaltung)




Als erstes mal respekt hast tolles fanes , aber was den geht nicht Mytos angeht also mit einem ----x0 umwerfer----- in Kombination mit einer 3fach Race Face Turbine kurbel geht es definitiv nicht . Also kein Mytos , was ich aber nicht weis ist ob sich was an der Aufnahme  vom Umwerfer geändert hat von V2 zu V3 fanes. Aber ich werde es mal mit einem shimano Umwerfer versuchen wie du. MfG Michél


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (11. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin mir bei der Rahmengröße von der Fanes Enduro unsicher. Ich bin 1,87m bei SL 94cm.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das eher "L" oder "XL" ist?

VG


----------



## raenii (11. Mai 2013)

Bin 1,94m und hab ne Schritthöhe von 95cm, fahre nen XL Rahmen, passt perfekt...nur so zur Orientierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (11. Mai 2013)

Bin 1,90m mit 92 SL und habe mich bewusst für die Fanes in L entschieden, weil ich es kompakter und agiler wollte. Fahre sogar mit "nur" einem 50mm Vorbau - es war und ist die goldrichtige Entscheidung für mich. Der Jü hat mich damals übrigens auf Anfrage darin bestärkt.

Kommt halt drauf an was du mit dem Bock machen willst. Für elendslange Touren wäre XL wohl besser geeignet.


----------



## Splash (11. Mai 2013)

Bin 187cm mit 90er Schrittlänge, fahre einen L-Rahmen mit M-Sitzrohr und es passt wunderbar, gerade die Oberrohrlänge. Beim Sitzrohr solltest Du aber doch besser mal probesitzen, da die Sattelstütze bis unter die Unterkante Oberrohr reichen muss und das bei 94er SL etwas knapp werden könnte (bei meiner Reverb ist es grenzwertig)...


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (11. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Antworten .

 @Splash: könntest du mal die Reverb voll ausziehen (so wie du es beschrieben hast) und dann von der Oberkannte des Pedals bis zur Oberkannt des Sattels messen?

Danke.


----------



## Splash (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, aber erst am Montag. Bin noch am Lago und morgen geht's Heim. Wenn ich das verpenne, hake ruhig noch mal nach, wäre kein böser Willi 

Pedalstellung auf 6 Uhr, right?


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (11. Mai 2013)

Ah viel Spaß noch am Lago.

Ganiscol: könntest du sonst mal messen?


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hab bei meiner L (EN 3.0 mit 48er Sitzrohr, 175er Kurbel) mit 184 und 88sl in Verbindung mit ner 435mm langen KS LEV keine 6cm mehr die ich ausziehen könnte, würde sonst die Mindesteinstecktiefe von Stütze und vorallem vom Rahmen unterschreiten.

Ich fahr allerdings meinen Sattel rel. hoch zum Touren.

Könnte denk ich recht knapp werden mit 94cm SL je nachdem wie hoch du deinen Sattel fährst.

Grad doch schnell noch gemessen...

Hab noch knapp 2,5cm zur Mindesteinstecktiefe.
Oberkante Pedal - Auflage Sattel-Sattelstütze 92cm
Ok. Pedal - Sitzfläche 97cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxx Perfexx (12. Mai 2013)

Danke @Dampfsti

heißt das, dass selbst bei nicht ganz ausgezogener Sattelstütze (Rest 2,5cm) ich 97cm bis zur Oberkannte Sattel hätte. Das sollte doch ausreichen... hoffe ich.

Beim Vorbau schwanke ich auch noch zwischen 50 und 65mm - da mein Oberkörper aber eher "kurz" ist tendiere ich zum 50er.

Ganiscol, ist noch etwas größer und hat auch den 50er. Denkt ihr das passt so für mich?


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Mai 2013)

Musst aber auch die Lenkerbreite einbeziehen. Ich bin lange mit einem 720mm Lenker gefahren, was schon ganz gut ging. Jetzt habe ich einen neuen der 780mm breit ist. Ursprünglich wollte ich den auf 750-760 kürzen aber er gefällt mir so bisher recht gut. 

Breiter Lenker bedeutet natürlich das man bei gleichem Vorbau trotzdem etwas gestreckter sitzt und im stehen automatisch weiter runter kommt.


----------



## liquidnight (14. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ich soll meine Fanes laut Beschreibung in der nächsten Woche bekommen...obs was wird?



Da ich nicht weiß, was der "Beschichten"-Vorgang genau ist, kann ich das schlecht einordnen, was davor und danach kommt.   Z.b. ob die Lasurschicht davor oder danach draufkommt. Letztes Jahr waren es die externen Pinions die als Zulieferer schwangerschaftsähnliche Wartezeiten verursacht haben.  Dieses Jahr könnte es der "Beschichtungs" -Zulieferer oder zusätzlich weitere Zulieferer sein die aus dem Kauf eine schwere Geburt machen. Über die genauen Schritte bin ich als Kunde nicht so informiert -- beim Auto interessiert ja auch nur wann es hinten vom Band kommt 
Hatte von Dezember bis März den Termin "Ende März" -  jetzt hab ich die erste Verschiebung auf "Mitte Mai"  das ist morgen  . 

Was bleibt ist die Hoffnung dass ich nicht gerade zahlen muss wenn ich den Urlaub gestartet habe zu dem ich das Radl schon angedacht hatte.


----------



## KATZenfreund (14. Mai 2013)

Mein Rad ist seit letzter Woche zum Beschichter unterwegs, respektive, soll schon dort sein. Den Pinionrahmen hat Jürgen erst geschweißt, nachdem er aus IT wieder zurück war. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Beschichter, den Betrieb kenne ich einklein wenig, sich an seine Abläufe hält. Da kann es schon vorkommen, dass er auch eine Charge wartet, bzw. eine zusammensammelt...was dauern kann...
Auch bei mir ist die Lieferfrist auf Mitte Mai, morgen, gesetzt, und ich will zumindest am 1. Juni die Kiste haben, damit ich auf meine Reise damit gehen kann... Soweit habe wir also die gleiche Planung...
Hättest Du auch eine Anzahlung geleistet? 30% ?


----------



## sportritter80 (15. Mai 2013)

Servus,

habe ein Problem mit meiner hinteren Achse beim Aufbau meiner Fanes Enduro.

Standardmäßig hatte der LRS vom Komplettbike 12x135mm.
Habe diesen gegen einen neuen LRS mit 12x142mm getauscht.

Dazu habe ich einfach die verbauten Reduzierplättchen entfernt:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Achsinlay-Adapter-12x142mm-zu-12x135mm-15

Soviel ich weiß ist die Steckachse in beiden Fällen die gleiche, ich kann also die original 135mm weiter verwenden.

Problem:
Sobald ich die Steckachse etwas kräftiger als handfest einschraube, wird das Laufrad beim Drehen in Fahrrichtung sehr schwergängig.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2013)

Das klingt eher nach Problem der Nabe, nicht des Hinterbaus. Alternativ: Hast Du mal die Bremse abgebaut?


----------



## Sash_W (15. Mai 2013)

Bei mir lockert sich dafür die Achse die ganze Zeit. Hab Sie schon gegen ein maxle Achse getauscht, hilft auch nix, muss alle paar Tage nachziehn. Einmal ist mir deshalb im Absprung das Hinterrad rausgeflogen und mich hats sauber aufs maul gelegt...


----------



## Emtix (15. Mai 2013)

Die Enduro Version hat doch eine 135mm Einbaubreite....das müsste doch passen.
Warum tauschst du den LRS?

Lediglich die Carbon Druckstrebe der Fanes AM hat 142mm Einbaubreite.


----------



## Emtix (15. Mai 2013)

Die Enduro Version hat doch eine 135mm Einbaubreite....das müsste doch passen.
Warum tauschst du den LRS?

Lediglich die Carbon Druckstrebe der Fanes AM hat 142mm Einbaubreite.

Edit: Jetzt hab ichs kapiert was gemeint ist


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2013)

Falsch, die Alustrebe kann durch die Inlets von 135 auf 142 mm verändert werden. Breitere Achse = bessere Quer-Abstützung der Felge auf Antriebsseite = mehr Stabilität. Wenn sportritter80 das will, war es die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (15. Mai 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Lediglich die Carbon Druckstrebe der Fanes AM hat 142mm Einbaubreite.



Ne, da kann nur der Jü weiterhelfen - da gibt`s mittlerweile die unterschiedlichsten Varianten, ich hab ein E2 mit 142 und Inserts ohne Beilegplatten, dann gibt`s E2 135 ohne Beilegplatten, E3 135 mit Beilegplatten, E3 142 ohne Beilegplatten, und laut Jü kann man beim E2 mit 142mm auch nicht einfach durch Insertwechsel auf 135mm wechseln, sondern die Inserts müssen nachgearbeitet werden...

Und die Inserts für die Carbonstreben dürften nochmals andere sein, weil ja grundsätzlich ohne Radstandsverstellung.


----------



## sportritter80 (15. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe neuen LRS wegen neuem Freilauf für SRAM XX1 und da direkt auf 142mm geordert.

Ich habe E3 135 mit Beilegplatten. 
Die Beilegplatten hab ich entfernt und die neue Nabe passt jetz auch prima rein.

Nur wenn ich die Steckachse festschraube lässt sich das Rad kaum noch drehen. 
Freilauf (also drehen gegen Fahrtrichtung geht geschmeidig),
Bremse schleift nicht.

Denke mittlerweile auch dass es an der Nabe liegt.
Evtl habe ich beim Umbau des Freilaufkörpers auf XD was falsch gemacht. Wenn ich die Steckachse nur leicht anziehe dreht sich der Achsadapter von der Nabe im Achsinlay mit.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Mai 2013)

Edit...
Hoppla, wieder die Hälfte von den Beiträgen nicht gelesen  

Edit2:

  @_hasardeur_



> Falsch, die Alustrebe kann durch die Inlets von 135 auf 142 mm verändert werden. Breitere Achse = bessere Quer-Abstützung der Felge auf Antriebsseite = mehr Stabilität. Wenn sportritter80 das will, war es die richtige Entscheidung.


 
Das ist so auch nicht richtig... 

Die 135er und die 142er Naben haben den gleichen Flanschabstand und sind deswegen gleich in der Stabilität.

Erst die 150er und 157er Nabenbreiten haben eienn größeren Flanschabstand...


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Mai 2013)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden... Es geht doch sowohl um die Steifigkeit des Laufrades, als auch um die des Hinterbaues... Und beim letzteren ist die Steifigkeit mit Zunahme der Einbaubreite doch größer...?


----------



## JpunktF (16. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig,Oberkommando... Es geht doch sowohl um die Steifigkeit des Laufraden, als auch um die des Hinterbaues... Und beim letzteren ist die Steifigkeit mit Zunahme der Einbaubreite doch größer...?



Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Im konkreten Fall der Fanes wird ja nur das Laufrad durch Spacer verbreitert und der Hinterbau ebenfalls - tragende Teile sind unbeeinflusst.


----------



## sportritter80 (16. Mai 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Also ich habe neuen LRS wegen neuem Freilauf für SRAM XX1 und da direkt auf 142mm geordert.
> 
> Ich habe E3 135 mit Beilegplatten.
> Die Beilegplatten hab ich entfernt und die neue Nabe passt jetz auch prima rein.
> ...


 
Nachdem ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen hab ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich für den XD Freilauf evtl. tatsächlich noch eine etwas andere Endkappe auf Antriebseite brauche:
http://r2-bike.com/Hope-X12-Adapter-XD-XX1

Diese hier ist montiert, und es funzt nicht:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k666/a57949/umruestkit-pro-ii-evo-hr-auf-x12.html?mfid=485

Schaut recht ähnlich aus, oder??
Hoffe das ist de sRätsels Lösung.

Edit:
Es gibt tatsächlich 2 verschiedene Spacer bei Hope, rein optisch sehe ich da keinen Unterschied:


----------



## JpunktF (16. Mai 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen hab ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich für den XD Freilauf evtl. tatsächlich noch eine etwas andere Endkappe auf Antriebseite brauche:
> http://r2-bike.com/Hope-X12-Adapter-XD-XX1
> 
> Diese hier ist montiert, und es funzt nicht:
> ...



Stimmt, scharf nachgedacht dürfte das Rätsel wirklich gelöst sein - weil der XD-Freilauf ja einen geringeren Durchmesser hat wird wohl der XX1-X12-Adapter im Vergleich zum normalen X12-Adapter ebenfalls einen etwas geringeren Aussendurchmesser haben - die Adapter sind ja axial durch die Steckachse zentriert und haben radial in der Nabe bzw dem Freilauf ein gewisses Spiel. Wenn der Adapter nun im Freilauf radial fest sitzt entsteht ja bei der Drehbewegung in Fahrtrichtung eine Reibung zwischen Adapter und Insert, die Hemmung wird größer, je fester die Achse angezogen wird - und entgegen der Fahrtrichtung merkt man keine Auswirkung weil der Nichtantriebsseitenadapter ja frei läuft und der klemmende Antriebsseitenadapter durch den Freilauf der Nabe von der Drehbewegung entkoppelt ist.


----------



## sportritter80 (16. Mai 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Stimmt, scharf nachgedacht dürfte das Rätsel wirklich gelöst sein - weil der XD-Freilauf ja einen geringeren Durchmesser hat wird wohl der XX1-X12-Adapter im Vergleich zum normalen X12-Adapter ebenfalls einen etwas geringeren Aussendurchmesser haben - die Adapter sind ja axial durch die Steckachse zentriert und haben radial in der Nabe bzw dem Freilauf ein gewisses Spiel. Wenn der Adapter nun im Freilauf radial fest sitzt entsteht ja bei der Drehbewegung in Fahrtrichtung eine Reibung zwischen Adapter und Insert, die Hemmung wird größer, je fester die Achse angezogen wird - und entgegen der Fahrtrichtung merkt man keine Auswirkung weil der Nichtantriebsseitenadapter ja frei läuft und der klemmende Antriebsseitenadapter durch den Freilauf der Nabe von der Drehbewegung entkoppelt ist.


 
Check, genauso sehe ich das jetzt auch! 
Sehr gut erklärt!
Habe bei Michael von R2 Bikes nachgefragt und er hat mir das mit dem Durchmesser bestätigt.
Als ich den XX1 Freilauf damals gekauft habe gab es nur 1 Variante und zwar die mit Schnellspanner. Da kam ich gar nicht auf die Idee dass die anderen Endkappen nicht passen könnten.
Das sind halt die Problemchen die man sich als early Adopter einhandelt .
Und jetzt wird alles gut *juhuuu*


----------



## sportritter80 (21. Mai 2013)

läuft mit neuem Spacer HOPE HUB471.
noch die Gabel kürzen und los gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (28. Mai 2013)

Da ich dem Hans Krampf den bevor stehenden Urlaub in Saalbach/Leogang nicht mehr zutraue stellt sich mir die Frage der Reifenwahl. Was fahrt ihr so ?

Momentan fehlt mir ein wenig der Durchblick und ich bin schwer unentschlossen was ich wählen soll. Hauptgesichtpunkt liegt auf DH für den Urlaub, wobei Wetter mässig von nass/schlammig bis trocken/steinig da ja alles sein kann.

Wer nen Tip ?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2013)

Ich schwöre auf Maxxis und da ganz klar Highroller II in 3C vorn sowie Ardent in Exxo hinten. Wenn wirklich DH ansteht, dann die DH-Versionen in 2-Ply. Sonst genügen die Erstgenannten. Alternative zum Highroller II 3C ist der Onza Ibex, den bei DH auch gern vorn und hinten. Haftet gut auf hartem Untergrund bei Nässe und im Trockenen, befreit sich aber auch gut von weichem Dreck.

So, und jetzt die Vertreter von Conti und Schwalbe bitte


----------



## Splash (28. Mai 2013)

Bezüglich dem Onza IBEX DH (2.4) stimme ich absolut zu - den fahre ich auch absolut gerne, wobei der schon einen gewissen Rollwiderstand hat - zumindest spürbar mehr, als ein Ardent. Letzteren (Exo 2.4) hatte ich am Lago am Bike hinten und das Gefühl, dass die Umgebung nicht wirklich für den Ardent gemacht war (habe ein wenig den Grip vermisst), im heimischen Mittelgebirge fahre ich den Ardent aber auch sehr gerne.

Der Conti Rubber Queen war auch ganz nett, allerdings habe ich den tubeless nicht dicht bekommen und daher wieder verworfen.


----------



## Kharne (28. Mai 2013)

Willst du in Saalbach selbst den Berg rauf oder einfach nur shuttlen und dann runter ballern?
Im letzteren Fall einfach nen 2 Ply Downhillschlappen drauf und gut ist


----------



## Ganiscol (28. Mai 2013)

2.5 Baron BCC vorne - der geht fast immer perfekt - und ist dafür schwer wie Blei. Im Moment fahre ich vorne aber den Highroller II 3C Exo und der gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Klebt halt nicht so wie der Baron wenns nass ist und man kann ich nicht mit ganz so irrsinnig niedrigen Drücken fahren wie den Panzerriemen Baron. 

Ich habe auch den Vergleich zum Ibex, der ja ein fast identisches Stollenprofil hat. Allerdings nur die härtere dual compound Version und die ist im nassen dem HR II 3C doch nicht gewachsen.

Für hinten hängts halt davon ab ob du selber hochkurbeln willst. Wenn nicht, siehe Kharne.


----------



## basti1985 (29. Mai 2013)

also Maxxis scheinen schwer im Rennen zu sein, aber was bedeuten die komischen Abkürzungen ? (3C, 60...)

Hochkurbeln will ich nur bedingt, z.b. 5 Gondeltour, bin mit der min. 180mm Fraktion unterwegs ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Mai 2013)

basti1985 schrieb:


> also Maxxis scheinen schwer im Rennen zu sein, aber was bedeuten die komischen Abkürzungen ? (3C, 60...)
> 
> Hochkurbeln will ich nur bedingt, z.b. 5 Gondeltour, bin mit der min. 180mm Fraktion unterwegs ;-)





hier wirste schlauer 

http://www.bikemarketing.de/

und dann auf Technik gehen 


.


----------



## JpunktF (29. Mai 2013)

Die komischen Zahlen stehen für die Shorehärte des Gummis:

http://wiki.polymerservice-merseburg.de/index.php/Shore-Härte

Und 3c bedeutet, es sind drei Sachen in die Kautschukpampe reingekippt worden.


----------



## Ganiscol (29. Mai 2013)

3C steht für triple compound, also drei Gummihärten. Maxxis gibt halt keine genauen Durometer Zahlen mehr raus sondern nur noch marketing speak.  

Der Unterbau soll recht hart sein, damit Stollen nicht so leicht ausreissen (was beispielsweise bei single compound Super Tacky gerne mal passiert), die Schulterstollen sind am weichsten (fühlen sich wie ein Super Tacky Minion an den ich hier rumliegen habe) und die mittleren Stollen etwas härter. Sind aber immer noch deutlich weicher als MaxxPro single compound, welches wohl 60a entspricht und somit gerne hinten genommen wird.

Exo ist eine durchstichresistent(ere) zusätzliche Lage für 1ply Faltreifen. Die schweren 2ply Downhillschlappen brauchen das nicht.

Da du aber eh Gondelst, könntest ja wirklich gleich die Downhill versionen nehmen. Die sind dann wohl noch mal etwas weicher, auch in der 3C Version (nennt sich dann Maxx Grip statt Maxx Terra). Dann haste auch all die Vorteile von 2ply reifen wie Stabilität und die Möglichkeit ohne rumgewabbel mit richtig wenig Druck im Reifen zu fahren.

Ich kann dir den dicken 2.5 Baron vorne aber auch nochmal ans Herz legen - ein wundervoller Nassreifen.  Edit: Der auch im kalten Winter noch klebt, im Gegensatz zu den weichen Maxxis Mischungen die man offenbar nicht unter 5°C fahren sollte.


----------



## Kharne (29. Mai 2013)

Ich bin bis dato nur die Muddy Marry und die Big Betty gefahren, die Marry kann an sich fast 
alles besser als die Betty, grad wenns mal anfängt zu regnen bist du mit der besser unterwegs. 
Dafür rollt sie halt besonders bescheiden auf Asphalt, aber den sehen die Stollen ja in Saalbach 
eh nur auf dme Weg vom Hotel zum Lift oder von Lift zu Lift


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch endlich stolzer Besitzer einer Fanes!

Nur bin ich mir im Moment nicht zu 100 % sicher, wie weit der Sattelstütze mind. eingesteckt werden muss:

Bis Position 1 oder 2?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2013)

Bis etwas über Position 1.

Falls das auf dem Bild die passende Einstecktiefe für die passende Sattelhöhe ist,  befürchte ich, der Rahmen ist eine Nummer zu klein. Die Sattelüberhöhung bei ausgefahrener Stütze wäre schon enorm.

Optisch aber ein schönes Bike. Wenn schwarz, dann komplett 

Jetzt nur noch die Felgendecals abmachen.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (1. Juni 2013)

Jau - Felgen und Pedale sind noch auf der ToDo Liste.


----------



## raenii (2. Juni 2013)

Hat Jemand zufällig den neuen Titandämpferbolzen bestellt und auch festgestellt dass dieser etwas weiter auf der anderen Seite rausschaut als der der alte mit durchgehendem Gewinde?


----------



## Crazyfist (2. Juni 2013)

raenii schrieb:


> Hat Jemand zufällig den neuen Titandämpferbolzen bestellt und auch festgestellt dass dieser etwas weiter auf der anderen Seite rausschaut als der der alte mit durchgehendem Gewinde?


 
Ist bei mir auch so, stört aber nicht.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (8. Juni 2013)

Moin moin!

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der "normale" Dämpferbolzen (also der aus Stahl) ein durchgehendes Gewinde besitzt? Ich bin zwar kein Maschinenbauer, aber wie soll das Lager da gescheit laufen?

Ich hatte jetzt an der Dämpferaufnahme Knackgeräusche und habe deshalb mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Schraube hat ein schönes Gewinde in die Buchse gearbeitet, d.h. da ist auch demzufolge jetzt gut Spiel drin und die Buchse ist hin.

Es muss ja einen Grund haben, warum der Titanbolzen mit Schaft ist oder nicht?

Wäre nett, wenn mich da jemand aufklären könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2013)

Die Stahlbolzen mit durchgehendem Gewinde wurden meiner Kenntnis nach nur für einen begrenzten Zeitraum verbaut. Vermutung: Alutech wollte Standardteile nutzen. Reklamiere das doch einfach bei Alutech, hat bei mir bestens geklappt.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit letzter Woche meine Fanes. Als Gabel ist eine Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir verbaut.

Bei deren Abstimmung bin ich mir unsicher. Die low und highspeed druckstufe haben gefühlt keinen Einfluss. Von ganz offen bis ganz zu fühlt sich die Gabel gleich an.

Sollte die Gabel bei ganz geschlossener Druckstufe nicht deutlich langsamer einfedern?

VG, 


M


----------



## valdus (8. Juni 2013)

Hey,

also wenn man nicht der totale Fahrwerkslegasteniker ist, sollte man da auf jeden Fall was merken.
Wie du schon sagtest wenn die LowSpeed Druckstufe komplett drinnen ist wird das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel härter. 

Grüße


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Juni 2013)

So deutlich wie eine Motion Control Gabel nie, die MiCoDH hat einen sehr feinen Einstellbereich.


Du kannst nur mal rechts oben auf machen,ausgefedert sollte der Ölpegel so 11,5cm +/-2-3mm luft nach oben zum oberen Gewindeende in der Gabelkrone haben.DEr MiCoDH Kolben hat so ca 12cm,somit hänger er im Öl und es ist keine Luft drunter.
Sonst nachfüllen oder absaugen.
5er RS Öl gehört rein...bei Motorex würde ich eher das 2,5er nehmen,das ist pi daumen so dick wie das 5er RS

Achso,mach die Gabel mal Luftlos und schau ob du sie überhaupt ganz einfedern kannst, es gibt das Phönomen defekter Dichtungen am Zugstufenkolben ab Werk bei den Lyriks, der innere Dichtring ist da betroffen,hatte ich auch,dadurch ging die Gabel erst die letzten 2cm auf block,aber als es dann 5cm waren,dachte ich ich kuck doch mal nach.
Die neue dichtung die ich rein gemacht habe,hatte einen kleineren durchmesser als die Alte,sitzt somit am Kolben selbst strammer und da kam bei mir das Öl durch.

Ist aber wirklich selten, nur eine Dämpfung mit zu wenig oder keinem Öl wirkt halt nicht.

Und zum Setup empfehle ich den hier, a must see:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube[/nomedia]

Der Verfasser ist einer von "uns",siehe hier,wieso die nicht unter ALutech TV auftauchen,sehr schade wo "Everybody-calls-him-Jü" doch auch dabei ist:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSu34dI2Xpg"]ALUTECH Trailforce 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Emtix (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

möchte bei meiner Fanes mit X9 Kurbel eine Kettenführung montieren.
Welche muss ich nehmen?

ISCG 03 oder 05?

Danke


----------



## valdus (9. Juni 2013)

Bei den Fanes 3.0 passt beides.


----------



## Emtix (9. Juni 2013)

Danke... ich würde gerne diese an ein single Kettenblatt (spiderless) montieren: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ttenfuhrung-iscg-old-32-38-1-fach-preisupdate

Sollte möglich sein oder?


----------



## valdus (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, dass müsste auf jeden Fall funktionieren.


----------



## Banana Joe (9. Juni 2013)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der "normale" Dämpferbolzen (also der aus Stahl) ein durchgehendes Gewinde besitzt? Ich bin zwar kein Maschinenbauer, aber wie soll das Lager da gescheit laufen?
> 
> ...



Hab gestern auch alle schrauben der wippe gegen titanschrauben getauscht. Genau das hab ich mich auch direkt gefragt. Und genau wie du hatte ich bisher auch knackgeräusche. Mal sehen ob es jetzt besser ist. Inkl. 12 schrauben für die bremsscheiben stehen jetzt -47g auf der waage. Wenn man alle schrauben gegen titanpendants austauscht sollten da locker >100g drinne sein. Und mir ist schon klar 100g an nem enduro ist nichts aber da macht es die masse.

Aber zurück zur schraube irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das der titanbolzen jetzt serienmäßig verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brozzomd (9. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ALUTECH Trailforce 2013 - YouTube



Einfach nur geil, waren auch da, haben die Jungs von Alutech auch gesehen und sind auch diese Trails gefahren, natürlich nicht so schnell....


----------



## fusion4life (10. Juni 2013)

habe letztin beim putzen gemerkt, dass der abstand vom hinterreifen zur linken kettenstrebe ein stück geringer ist als zur rechten, d.h. der reifen sitzt nicht ganz mittig.habe die steckachse rausgeschraubt und versucht ihn mittig reinzukriegen, aber sobald die achse im gewinde anzieht ist der reifen automatisch wieder in dieser stellung.kann mir jmd dazu was sagen?!


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2013)

Dein Laufrad läuft nicht gescheit mittig.


----------



## fusion4life (10. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dein Laufrad läuft nicht gescheit mittig.


ist mir auch klar, aber woran kann das liegen bzw wie krieg ich des wieder in die richtige position.


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2013)

Du besorgst dir nen gescheiten Zentrierständer mit Messuhren und ein Tensiometer, machst 
alle Speichen locker und zentrierst neu.
Alternativ lässt du den LRS wie er ist und kaufst dir bei Gelegenheit was gescheites beim Laufradbauer 
deiner Wahl. Da ist doch son Charger drin, oder?


----------



## fusion4life (10. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Du besorgst dir nen gescheiten Zentrierständer mit Messuhren und ein Tensiometer, machst
> alle Speichen locker und zentrierst neu.
> Alternativ lässt du den LRS wie er ist und kaufst dir bei Gelegenheit was gescheites beim Laufradbauer
> deiner Wahl. Da ist doch son Charger drin, oder?


ja, da war auch ein höhen- und seitenschlag drinnen, aber abs im fahrradladen rausmachen lassen, also am lrs sollte es nicht liegen.der abstand bleibt ja immer gleich,also is es kein achter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2013)

Also du hast 2 Schläge im Radladen rausmachen lassen und jetzt läuft das Rad aussermittig? 
Aber es schleift deswegen nix? Dann lass es einfach und besorg dir irgendwann nen gescheiten LRS.

Oder geh den Jungs im Laden auf den Sack, aber bedenke dass das nachzentrieren bei 24 Speichen 
zum absoluten Mistjob wird.

PS: Mittigkeit hat nix mit Achtern zu tun!


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2013)

Dass Ihr immer so auf den Chargern rumhackt....seht zu, dass die Speichenspannung stimmt und es ist ein recht guter sowie ziemlich leichter LRS. Neu würde ich den auch nicht kaufen, aber das liegt eher daran, dass es ein System-LRS ist und die Ersatzteile Apothekenpreise haben.
Auf einem Flow EX hackt keiner rum. Aber auch davon habe ich schon verbogene Vertreter gesehen. Auf dem Charger halten selbst Maxxis und Onza tubeless, im Gegensatz zur Flow EX.


----------



## valdus (10. Juni 2013)

Ja das mit den Ersatzteilen ist ein großer Nachteil bei dem Laufradsatz.
Habe mir hinten die Felge geschrottet aber für 90 Euro ne neue verbauen lohnt sich einfach nicht.
Damit ist dann auch die Nabe wertlos, weil ich bis jetzt keine stabile günstige Felge mit 28 Loch gefunden habe.

Das vordere Laufrad funktioniert allerdings tadellos und hat auch schon viele Bikeparkeinsätze mitgemacht ohne kaputt zu gehen.



Grüße


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Juni 2013)

Viele hacken auf der Flow Ex rum - zu recht. Deshalb bleibt man ja auch bei der guten alten Flow ohne Ex oder holt sich was anständiges wenns breiter sein muss.


----------



## StillPad (10. Juni 2013)

Nabend Leute,

ich habe mal ne Frage zu den Fanes.
Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen Enduro 2.0 und 3.0?

Habe gerade auf der Homepage gesehn das die 2.0er nun günstiger verkauft werden und da fragt man sich ob sich der Mehrpreis zum 3.0 überhaupt lohnt?


----------



## liquidnight (11. Juni 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> habe letztin beim putzen gemerkt, dass der abstand vom hinterreifen zur linken kettenstrebe ein stück geringer ist als zur rechten


 Zuerstmal Die Felgen ohne Reifen gerade ziehen, d.h. Höhen-und Seitenschlag raus. Ggf. in einem anderem Rahmen kontrollieren ob sie  absolut noch zentral läuft.  Wenn sie im anderen Rahmen schon aus der Mitte ist, die Speichen umspannen.  
Wenn nicht, am Fanes die Schlitten des Hinterbaus einstellen dass die Hinterachse wieder gerade steht.


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Juni 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage zu den Fanes.
> Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen Enduro 2.0 und 3.0?
> ...



Andere Gabel und anderer LRS, ggfls auch andere Schaltkomponenten, resp. Bremsen. Fahre Die Pinionvariante der AM und da beschränkt sich die Veränderung auf Erstgenannte...


----------



## Piefke (11. Juni 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen Enduro 2.0 und 3.0?


Ich zitiere mal von der Alutech - Homepage:
"Die bewährte und geschätzte Geometrie  ist nur behutsam durch einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein kürzeres  Sitzrohr optimiert worden. Die bekannten Features der Radstand- und  Federwegsverstellung sind natürlich erhalten geblieben.
 Die wichtigsten Änderungen sind im Detail (von vorne nach hinten):


Einsparung eines Gussets durch ein neues Smooth-Weld-Schweißverfahren und optimierte Rohrverläufe am Steuerohr.
Eine neue Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen im One-Piece-Design
Endverdicktes (butted) Ober- und Unterrohr
Die Dämpferaufnahme an der Wippe wurde verbreitert, um die Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Dämpfern zu verbessern.
Das untere Lager in der Wippe zur Sitzstrebe wurde vergrößert
Das Hauptlager wurde vergrößert und läuft auf einer Oversized Aluminium-Achse
Wohl das markanteste Feature ist die neue Aluminium Sitzstrebe, mit  sehr aufwendigem Hydroforming. Das Design ist angelehnt an die  Carbon-Version und integriert die nötige Versteifungsfinne in einem  organischen Design.
Das Lager im Horst-Link ist nun keine Nadelhülse mehr, sondern ein  IGUS Gleitlager in Verbindung mit einem leichten Alu-Bolzen, welches die  dort vorherrschenden Kräfte besser aufnehmen kann.
Die Kettenstrebe selbst ist nun etwas größer dimensioniert und wird  im hydroforming-Verfahren hergestellt. Genau wie Ober- und Unterrohr ist  es endverdickt (butted). Zusammen mit einem komplett neuen  Kettenstrebenyoke, sorgt dieses Bauteil nun für nochmal mehr Steifigkeit  im Hinterbau.
Das Gewicht ist unverändert zum Vorgänger geblieben, zwar konnte an  den meisten Bauteilen deutlich Material gespart werden, jedoch wurden  diese Ersparnis genutzt, um an anderen, höher belasteten Stellen für  mehr Stabilität und Steifigkeit zu sorgen.
 Hinzu kommen noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer Optimierungen, im nicht sichtbaren Bereich und auch im Produktionsprozess selbst."


Quelle: http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/page/3/


----------



## JpunktF (11. Juni 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> habe letztin beim putzen gemerkt, dass der abstand vom hinterreifen zur linken kettenstrebe ein stück geringer ist als zur rechten, d.h. der reifen sitzt nicht ganz mittig.habe die steckachse rausgeschraubt und versucht ihn mittig reinzukriegen, aber sobald die achse im gewinde anzieht ist der reifen automatisch wieder in dieser stellung.kann mir jmd dazu was sagen?!



Blöde Frage, du hast den Reifen bei der Montage schon mit soviel Druck aufgepumpt daß er sich auch richtig gesetzt hat?
Weil wenn da beim ersten Mal auch nur 2bar drin waren lag der Grund für den Seiten - und Höhenschlag auch daran.


----------



## Crazyfist (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mir eine Ersatzgabel zulegen und brauch dazu einen Gabelkonus. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der folgende fürs Fanes 3.0 Komplettbike mit Tapered Steuersatz - "Acros Ai/AiSXE-22 Steuersatz schwarz elox ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/40 (1.5" Gabelkonus)" passt:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-AiX-03---AiX-22---Aix-24-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=
- die 40mm Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,

such enach VErgleichsberichten von den wenigen, die schon das Fanes Am besitzen:
Wie stark ist der Zuwachs an Vortrieb und bergauf Leistung beim Fanes Am (Rahmengewicht sind ja nur 250 GRamm Unterschied) und wie groß ist der Nachteil des Am gegenüber der ED bim DH?
Würde im Am allerdings einen dem Vivid Air ähnlichen Dämpfer mit wirksamer LSC und anständiger Dh Performance sowie eine ordentlich 160mm Gabel einbauen. Beim ED die Basisvariante mit Lyrik DH nehmen und ebenfalls Vivid Air rein.
Wäre super, wenn da jemand was schreiben könnte.
Schwanke zwischen diesen beiden und dem TYee als MItbewerber.
Einsatz Enduro Touren
Fahrergewicht 94 Kg

Danke


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2013)

Vergiss das Tyee. Der Preis ist zwar cool, aber genau die von Dir genannte Dämpferkategorie geht da nicht rein. Außerdem ist die Dämpferposition an sich dämlich gewählt und benötigt zu starke Kompromisse bei der Rahmengeometrie: z.B. zu schräges Sattelrohr, was wiederum Auswirkungen auf die Klettereigenschaften und den Vortrieb hat, aber auch dazu führt, dass man den Sattel entweder vorn unten oder hinten oben hat. Das fährt sich dämlich.

Am Ende kommt es auf Deinen Einsatzzweck an. Wenn Du auch mal in den Park willst und eher Enduro bis Freeride machst, nimm das ED. Bei AM bis Enduro nimm das AM.


----------



## sportritter80 (11. Juni 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mir eine Ersatzgabel zulegen und brauch dazu einen Gabelkonus. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der folgende fürs Fanes 3.0 Komplettbike mit Tapered Steuersatz - "Acros Ai/AiSXE-22 Steuersatz schwarz elox ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/40 (1.5" Gabelkonus)" passt:
> 
> ...



Servus,
genau den hab ich dort auch bestellt. Passt für eine tapered Gabel.
Mit dem Steuersatz kannst du auch eine 1 1/8 Gabel fahren, dann brauchste die 30mm Variante.

gruss,
Stefan


----------



## Crazyfist (11. Juni 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Servus,
> genau den hab ich dort auch bestellt. Passt für eine tapered Gabel.
> Mit dem Steuersatz kannst du auch eine 1 1/8 Gabel fahren, dann brauchste die 30mm Variante.
> 
> ...



Danke.


----------



## Emtix (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

da ich nun auch öfter mit der Fanes im Bikepark unterwegs bin, überlege ich einen zweiten Laufradsatz anzuschaffen - stabil soll er sein und nicht gerade 500 kosten.

Habt ihr einen Vorschlag?

Danke


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Juni 2013)

Schau dir mal den Track Mack Evo mit 4 Way DH Naben bei AS an.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufraeder/Laufrad-Specials/MTB-Disc-26er/Fun-Works-4Way-DH-Track-Mack-Evo-Laufradsatz-26er-2150g::43093.html

Ich habe die TM Evo mit normalen 4 Ways zum touren, habe den LRs von der vorigen Nope 911er Felge umgebaut auf die TM Evo.

Die TM Evo geht mit Yellow Tape und Ventil Tubeless zu fahren.


----------



## Kharne (11. Juni 2013)

Bei AS nur bestellen wenn du nen Kumpel hast der dir den LRS fürn Kasten Bier gescheit zentriert.


----------



## Emtix (11. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Tip..,


----------



## bansaiman (11. Juni 2013)

gut,dann Frage ich anders ;-)
wie ist das AM im Vergleich zu remedy,liteville 301, stumpjumper,nukeproof mega etc?einsatzzweck?klar ordentlich AM-enduro mit strecken wie winterberger Dh,wo ich auch mit remedy fahre.
will einfach was haben,was mindestens genauso klettert bei mehr bergableistung.ne explizite paarkschleuder istaber vorhanden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (12. Juni 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal von der Alutech - Homepage:



Besten Dank, habe nicht in den News gesucht gehabt


----------



## Emtix (12. Juni 2013)

Ein bekannter von mir möchte ein Freeridebike für den Park kaufen.

Im engeren Kreis der Auswahl steht das YT Noton 2.0:

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Noton2.0

Jetzt ist meine Frage: was kann das Noton explizit besser als die Fanes mit gleichwertiger Aussattung?

Ich frage deshalb weil das Noton als Parkbike verkauft wird.

Könnte ich auch die Fanes für den selben Einsatzzweck empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juni 2013)

Keiner da, der weiterhelfen möchte?


----------



## zingel (13. Juni 2013)

wo hat die Fanes die Seriennummer?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2013)

Du meinst wohl die Rahmennummer. Die steht an der Unterseite des Tretlagers.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2013)

Moin, meine Holde hat ihr Charger Hinterrad zerdengelt und ich hab hier noch ein Ryde XMB liegen. Allerdings hat die Fanes mit dem Charger (glaub ich) 135mm und das andere Laufrad 142mm. Kann man - und wenn ja wie - die Adapter oder Freilauf einfach tauschen, oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (13. Juni 2013)

Achs-Inlays aus der Fanes ausbauen und schon passen 142mm Naben rein.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2013)

Super! Dank Dir!!!


----------



## liquidnight (14. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kann man - und wenn ja wie - die Adapter oder Freilauf einfach tauschen


  Auf der einen Seite kann man das Inlay rausschrauben, das ist mit ner kleinen Madenschraube gesichert. Auf der anderen Seite kann man dass Inlay rumdrehen,  damit ensteht ein Sitz für die Steckachse. 

Das musste ich auch erst persönlich beim Chefe nachfragen ---- aber jetzt isses ja quasi "dokumentiert"


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juni 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite kann man das Inlay rausschrauben, das ist mit ner kleinen Madenschraube gesichert. Auf der anderen Seite kann man dass Inlay rumdrehen,  damit ensteht ein Sitz für die Steckachse.
> 
> Das musste ich auch erst persönlich beim Chefe nachfragen ---- aber jetzt isses ja quasi "dokumentiert"


Hmm -kann sein, ich muss nix drehen? Bei ihrem Fanes scheinen einfache Distanzscheiben verbaut gewesen zu sein.

Und kommen wir zur Masterfrage dieses Freds: heißt es eigentlich die Fanes, das Fanes oder der Fanes?


----------



## raenii (14. Juni 2013)

die Fanes


----------



## JpunktF (14. Juni 2013)

Weil Fanes aus dem ladinischen kommt: de Fanes

Echt ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2013)

Ich kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass hier keiner beide Räder hat 
Wäre toll, wenn jemand etwas schreiben würde zum Vergleich beim Klettern an steilen Rampen udn DH (wenn man denn in die Fanes Am auch nen anständigen Dämnpfer udn 160er Gabel bauen würde)


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juni 2013)

Schau mal in den AM-Thread oder schreib den ollo direkt an. Er hatte kann Dir wenigstens bzgl. Liteville 301 vs. Fannes AM helfen, hat er aber auch  schon im Fanes AM Thread geschildert.


----------



## valdus (14. Juni 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Ein bekannter von mir möchte ein Freeridebike für den Park kaufen.
> 
> Im engeren Kreis der Auswahl steht das YT Noton 2.0:
> 
> ...



Also wenn es nen reiner Parkfreerider werden soll ,würde ich au jeden Fall zum Noton tendieren. Ist einfach von den Ausstattung her noch mehr auf Freeriden ausgelegt. Allerdings ist auch die Geo noch radikaler aufs bergab fahren inkl. Tricks und was nicht alles dazu gehört ausgelegt.

Das Fanes fährt sich wirklich sehr gut im Park und ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das Bike als reiner Parkfreerider sicherlich auch gut gehen würde. Denke allerdings auch, dass es da sicherlich dann bessere Bikes gibt. 

MfG


----------



## Masberg (14. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass hier keiner beide Räder hat
> Wäre toll, wenn jemand etwas schreiben würde zum Vergleich beim Klettern an steilen Rampen udn DH (wenn man denn in die Fanes Am auch nen anständigen Dämnpfer udn 160er Gabel bauen würde)



Ein Freund von mir hat ein Remedy. Ich habe die bessere Fahrtechnik, er hat mehr power bergauf. Ich bin uphill also deutlich hinten dran, downhill sehe ich zu, dass ich vor ihm im Trail bin. Im Vergleich zum alten bike (bionicon Edison) ist es bei mir ob des Fahrwerks deutlich plüschiger und man kann das Gas länger stehen lassen, bergauf wegen des Gewichts von +2 Kilo deutlich langsamer. Mir gefällt es wie es ist; was ich bei dir zwischen den Zeilen lese glaube ich, du solltest es mit der Fanes eher lassen. Hoffe diese Zeilen bringen dich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (14. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass hier keiner beide Räder hat
> Wäre toll, wenn jemand etwas schreiben würde zum Vergleich beim Klettern an steilen Rampen udn DH (wenn man denn in die Fanes Am auch nen anständigen Dämnpfer udn 160er Gabel bauen würde)



Das Tyee klettert sehr gut. Versinkt auch bei steilen Rampen nicht im Federweg. 75° Sitzwinkel. 
Aktiv über Wurzeln etc. bergauf sehr gut. Sehr viel Vortrieb.
Flachere Trails wo dir das 301 dauernd in den Arsch tritt: herrlich mit dem Tyee.
Hinterbau klebt am Boden. Stellt sehr effizient den Federweg zur Verfügung. Das Torque is ein Schaukelstuhl dagegen.
Das Tyee is nicht plüschig, eher straff und effizient.
Nachteil: Dämpferauswahl. Es geht nur Air. Da auch nicht alle mit AGB, nur der Monarch plus und Marzocchi. Sonst alle ohne AGB.
Bin den Monarch und den Monarch Plus im Tyee gefahren.
Der Plus heißt nich umsonst so. Ein wahres plus im Bergabmodus.
Aber besser die kleine Luftkammer oder Spacer rein. 
Das Sattelrohr is dort wo es hingehört. Der Sattel is unterm Arsch, bergauf genau richtig, bergab erleichtert mir dann die Reverb Stealth das Leben.  
Bergab mit 65.5° Lenkwinkel is schon sehr laufruhig. Im Park wär das ein Vorteil.
Ich hab viele engere Kurven, bekomms aber trotzdem sehr gut herumgezirkelt. Der Rahmen fühlt sich kompakt an und lässt sich auch gut von hinten steuern.
Hinterbauflex is nicht spürbar bei 95kg.
Der Dämpfer wird übrigens auch bei viel Schlamm so gut wie gar nicht dreckig.
Sonst Qualität vom Rahmen sehr gut. Service von Propain exzellent.

Preisleistungsverhältnis: besser wirds nicht. 

Ich schätz einmal, ich mag mein neues Rad.


----------



## rideAtrail (15. Juni 2013)

Wie fährt sich den das fanes in verblockten und sehr technischen und langsamen passagen. Oder in Spitzkehren? Ist es hier wendig genug?


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Juni 2013)

@BenSaiman
Kann Zara nur zustimmen bzgl des 301.
Das LV ist steif,ein Bomber aber straffer, die Fanes ist ein Panzer,man muss nur den Lenker festhalten,den Rest macht die Fanes schon allein.

im Uphill fährst du aber ohne genug Training und viel Zeit mit Satteleinstellung und Fahrwerkseinstellung hinterher.
Am Dämpfer gilt zwar relativ Set and Forget wenn man einmal die 19mm Sag am 63iger Hub hat...aber da ist noch eine divenhafte Lyrik an der Front die entweder schluckt oder mit 5 Psi zuviel bergauf jeden Stein zum bremsen nutzt.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juni 2013)

Die Lyrik kann man sehr gut und günstig tunen (lassen). Ich sage nur Helmchen. Dann passt sie prima zur Fanes und zum Vivid Air. Allerdings wird es keine Plüschgabel, zumindest nicht als Air.


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Juni 2013)

Die Lyrik geht schon plüsch.....Sie ist aber eine Diva und braucht viel Zeit.
Helmchen und Co entlocken ihr noch ein bissl was,ja, war bei meiner auch so.

Allerdings sollte man sie im Sitzen auf 4cm Sag bringen in der 170er Variante,das endet im Stand bei 30% Sag Markierung.
HS Druckstufe bissl zu so 4-x Klicks, dann geht das eigentlich recht gut das sie Bergauf nicht so extrem raus drückt und auch im Uphill noch komforabel ist.

Das Wegsacken beim Anbremsen sollte man durch Gewicht nach hinten kompensieren oder nur minimal mit dem Druck hoch gehen.
Auch wenn jetzt wieder einige kommen und sagen sie würden bei dem geringen Druck ihre Gabel durchschlagen

So und ich geh jetzt in den Keller den MK2 mit geschlitzter Seitenwand am VR entsorgen.
4km ohne Chance das die Milch ihn zumindest bis nach Hause dicht bekommt 
Muss wohl doch wieder die Queen ran.


Welche Felge ist den gerade angesagt....meine Track Mack Evo sind Bombproof mit 550g aber auch 28mm Innen, es darf aber gen was leichteres sein, ärger mich die 490g 911er Enduro verkauft zu haben,ok die hatten nur 23mm.

Funworks Amride mit 450g bei 25mm könnte a bissl wenig Fleich haben, ZTR Flow EX ließt man ja nichts prickelndes im Hinblick auf abspringende Reifen.
Spanks Subrosa Evo evtl?
Die ZTR Flow ohne EX gibts wohl nirgends mehr


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2013)

200 Gramm an den Laufrädern zu sparen bringt dir nix. Lass es bei den Track Mack, die sind 
schon sehr leicht für die Breite, ne Subrosa wiegt kaum weniger, AmRide und FlowEX sind zu 
leicht für das Gewicht.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ZTR Flow EX ließt man ja nichts prickelndes im Hinblick auf abspringende Reifen.



Ich kann bisher nach etwa 1000 km auch ruppiger Haltung nur sagen:

Bin voll zufrieden!

Einmal den Mantel verloren als ich definitiv zu wenig Druck drauf hatte ...< 1,5 Bar... richtig eingesetzt, laufen die Dinger wie ne 1.

Ansprechpartner ist >>http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/
Sehr netter Kontakt, spitzen Arbeit bei fairen Preisen!

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Splash (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bin froh, die FlowEX wieder los zu sein und seit dem mit der Subrosa Evo sehr zufrieden. IMHO ist die Subrosa steifer und bietet mehr Reserven, auch wenn die wenige Gramm mehr, als die Ausfluss-Felge wiegt.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Juni 2013)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich den das fanes in verblockten und sehr technischen und langsamen passagen. Oder in Spitzkehren? Ist es hier wendig genug?




Also mir schon!!!


Vermittelt viel Sicherheit, lässt sich schön, mit erstaunlich wenig Kraftaufwand durch Vorderrad und Hinterrad umsetzen platzieren, klappt nicht ein wenns mal in ner Spitzkehre ne Stufe runter geht.

Bin Fahrtechnisch allerdings schon recht fit.
Mir eröffnet die Fanes ganz neue Möglichkeiten im Vergleich zu meinem letzten Enduro.


Ich hab bis jetzt übrigens auch noch kein Problem mit der Flow EX gehabt...
Allerdings fahr ich normalerweise nur Conti...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rideAtrail (17. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Also mir schon!!!
> 
> 
> Vermittelt viel Sicherheit, lässt sich schön, mit erstaunlich wenig Kraftaufwand durch Vorderrad und Hinterrad umsetzen platzieren, klappt nicht ein wenns mal in ner Spitzkehre ne Stufe runter geht.
> ...



Na da bin ich gespannt. Ich fahre nämlich momentan ein cube Ams und behaupte dass ich trotzdem Dinge damit fahr die grenzwertig für viele sind. Da waere ein fanes mal geil


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte vor meinem letzen Enduro (Ghost Cagua) ein AMS 150 Fährt sich auch gut, kommt aber im verblockten, steilen Gelände nicht an die Fanes ran...
N klein wenig handlicher ist es allerdings...
Was aber am steileren LW und weniger Federweg (ich fahr meine Fanes mit 180/170mm) liegt.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juni 2013)

Das AMS hatte ich auch. Es war in engen kehren vielleicht handlicher, dafür hast Du schon beim Überfahren eines Bordsteins Überschlagsgefühle. Vielleicht wirkte es aber auch nur handlicher, weil es eigentlich ziemlich nervös ist. Das AMS ist ein nettes Tourenfully für flowige Trails, ohne größere Hindernisse, mit ein bisschen zusätzlichem Federweg. Wenn Du damit schon technische Sachen gefahren bist, wirst Du mit der Fanes zum Künstler. Von höheren Geschwindigkeiten (Laufruhe) ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## JpunktF (21. Juni 2013)

Wegen der ganzen leichten Fanesen - mich würd mal interessieren wo die schwersten Aufbauten so gewichtsmässig liegen. Ich denk nämlich die Fanes ist auch in einem Panzeraufbau mit 17kg noch gut tourentauglich - zumindest geht bei mir mit 15,8kg alles was ich hochfahren will hochzufahren...


----------



## Kharne (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir mal nen Heavy-Duty Aufbau durchgerechnet:
Totem Coil, Vivid Coil, Hammerschmidt, 2,2 Kilo LRS.... Dann kommt man locker auf 16,5 Kilo, 
mit 2,5er Baronen auch Richtung 17 oder drüber


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2013)

Selbst mit Lyrik und Vivid Air komme ich mit meinem 729er LRS (2,4 kg) und Freeride-Reifen auf ca. 16,3 kg. Das Mehrgewicht merkt man beim Pedalieren, was aber daran liegt, dass die rotierende Masse fast 1kg höher ist, als mit Sun Ringlé (tubeless). Ich komme aber auch überall damit hoch, ist eben nur ausdauer-mäßig anstrengender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (21. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal nen Heavy-Duty Aufbau durchgerechnet:
> Totem Coil, Vivid Coil, Hammerschmidt, 2,2 Kilo LRS.... Dann kommt man locker auf 16,5 Kilo,
> mit 2,5er Baronen auch Richtung 17 oder drüber



Ich denk, da bist dann schon gut über 17kg, Hammerschmidt ist bei mir drauf, vorne & hinten coil wär +1kg, den SchmalbrustSunRingle ersetzt durch bombproof, 2ply-Reifen dazu gibt nochmal +1kg...


----------



## Kharne (21. Juni 2013)

Stimmt. Beim Canfield One käme ich mit Spank Stiffy und 2 Kilo Reifen auf 17,7 Kilo, die Fanes 
wiegt ~400 Gramm weniger, 500 Gramm für die Barone drauf, dann sind wir bei fast 18 Kilo


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juni 2013)

Also meine wiegt mit 729er /Veltec DH  Radsatz (2,4kg) und Baron / Rubber Queen, SLX Kassette und Scheiben, ZEE Bremse, XT SChaltung, KS LEV, Vivid Air und 180er VAN RC2  17,4kg...

Mit dem Normalradsatz Flow EX auf Hope und kleinen Baron / Fat Albert oder MK2 sinds knapp 1,7 kg weniger...

Den schweren Radsatz merkst schon, wenns aber mal rollt ist des Zweitrangig
Der Kommt eh nur zum Bergabspielen  rein


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Juni 2013)

Kondition statt Carbon! 

Muss meine doch auch mal auf die Waage stellen, mit dem selbstgestrickten Spank Spike/Hope/CX-Ray LRS und einem Satz für mich noch völlig unbekannter On-One Chunky Monkeys dürfte sie schon klar über 16kg gehen. Den Baron wieder aufzuziehen verkneife ich mir vorerst noch.


----------



## toddy (26. Juni 2013)

17 kg


----------



## zec (26. Juni 2013)

Bumm, ich wundere mich echt, wie manche hier auf 17kg kommen  . Baue gerade den Enduro-Rahmen wieder auf für den Bikeparkeinsatz mit Stahlfeder vorne, schwerem Luftdämpfer hinten, 2,1kg LRS, FR-Reifen, alten Saint-Bremsen und weiteren eher durchschnittlich leichten Teilen (nebst einigen leichten Teilen) und werde wohl bei 15,2kg ankommen. Gut, 15,5kg wären es mit der 180er Van.


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Juni 2013)

Weil er z.b. über deinem Post eine Totem,Hammerschmidt,Saint und MM Reifen hat,wo schon allein dort 1-1,5kg Mehrgewicht sind.

Ich denke du kommst mit Stahlfeder vorn und vidid eher bei 15,5-16kg raus

Meiner war mit Air Lyrik,Vivid Air, 1,9kg LRS,XT Bremse,X9/X0 Schaltung und Xt Kurbel bei 15,5kg mit RQ 2,4 und Ardent 2,4,aber Fanes Design Lack.

Jetzt bin ich bei 15kg dank X0 Trail und SLR Sattel.


----------



## zec (27. Juni 2013)

Ah, die Totem habe ich jetzt gar nicht gesehen. Gut, das ist ein ziemlicher Brocken und auch die Hammerschidt hat ihr Gewicht. Die Muddy Marys sind beim Gewicht mit meinen Onza Ibex 2,4" DH ziemlich gleichauf. Aber ist ja im Grunde nicht wirklich wichtig, mich hats nur im ersten Moment verwundert.
Mit Lyrik Coil vorne und Marzocchi Roco Air werde ich auf 15,2kg kommen - habe aber einen Raw-Rahmen und keine Teleskopstütze.


----------



## toddy (28. Juni 2013)

Mal zur Info, ist keine Totem sondern eine Vengeance, also vom Gewicht her vergleichbar mit der Lyrik Coil!
Aber zum Aufbau von zec passt der Unterschied trotzdem, 600-700 gr Stahldämpfer gegen Luftpumpe, 700-800 gr für die Hammerschmidt, 300-400 gr für die Reverb!
Zudem habe ich einen Signature Rahmen, vermutlich waren die noch etwas schwerer!

Aber ehrlich gesagt, kommt es mir nicht auf das Gewicht an, sondern auf die Funktion!


----------



## Ganiscol (28. Juni 2013)

Recht hast du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (28. Juni 2013)

Servus, brauche mal euren Rat bezüglich LRS für den Bikepark Einsatz. Da es die Charger pro wohl nicht lange aushalten werden.
Sollte gut und günstig sein. Farbe vorzugsweise blau oder weiß.
Danke schonmal.
mfg


----------



## Kharne (28. Juni 2013)

Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Spank Spike 35.


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Juni 2013)

Oder 4 Way mit Track Mack Evo wenns bissl günstiger sein soll.


----------



## Kharne (28. Juni 2013)

Nur wenn du nen Kumpel hast der sie die fÃ¼r nen Kasten Bier gescheit aufbaut.

Ich hab mir einen bei Superstar in UK bestellt: Klick mich ist etwas umstÃ¤ndlich zu bestellen, 
weil die keine Option fÃ¼r weltweiten Versand fÃ¼r GroÃteile im Shop haben. Kurze Anfrage 
und man wird schnell geholfen 
Kostet alles in allem 180â¬ bis er hier ist, fÃ¼r den Preis kann man den eigentlich auf Halde 
legen  Wies mit der AufbauqualitÃ¤t aussieht wird sich zeigen, aber ich hab da jemanden 
der mir noch nen dicken Gefallen schuldet


----------



## schueffi (29. Juni 2013)

Einen LRS aufbauen lassen wird ja nicht grad günstig sein oder?
Brauche den Satz wie gesagt nur für den Bikepark, also 4-6 mal im Jahr.
Sollte die 300 Marke nicht überschreiten. Gibts da was stabiles um das Geld? Gewicht ist ja egal.


----------



## basti1985 (29. Juni 2013)

schueffi schrieb:


> Servus, brauche mal euren Rat bezüglich LRS für den Bikepark Einsatz. Da es die Charger pro wohl nicht lange aushalten werden.
> Sollte gut und günstig sein. Farbe vorzugsweise blau oder weiß.
> Danke schonmal.
> mfg


 

Trotz meiner nicht materialschonenden Fahrtechnik  haben meine Charger Expert bis jetzt alles überlebt ... müsste der pro auch schaffen.


----------



## schueffi (29. Juni 2013)

naja die pro sind hald nochmal leichter vll. deshalb auch nicht ganz so stabil. Hab hald oft lockere Speichen und das meistens nach einem Bikepark besuch.


----------



## Vogelsberger (29. Juni 2013)

Ich sage wieder Track Mack Evo mit 4Way für 299 ocken.

Nachzentrieren und Speichen ggfs etwas straffen kostet um die Ecke 40 Euro oder 80 dann aht man aber gleich den Zentrierständer und es fehlt nur noch der TM1 zum selbst bauen.

Ich habe zwei LRS von AS und die waren beide ok,Nippel eine halbe umdrehung durchweg nachgezogen,weil ich mehr spannung wollte.

Den aktuellen LRS habe ich mir selbst von 911er auf TM Evo Felgen und andere Speichen umgebaut.

Das AS Angebot ist trotz allem rumgeunke nicht unfair oder grottenschlecht.
Das man dabei keine 90-95% der Max Speichenspannung erwarten darf,sondern nur 80% sollte klar sein wo AS Garantie gegen Speichenbruch gibt. 
Da zieht man halt gleichmäßig nach und gut ist.


----------



## ole73 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo
Gibt es schon Infos zum 2014 Fanes?
Wird es Änderungen geben?

Schöne Grüsse
Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_MTB (14. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiss nur innenverlegte Züge. Ansonsten soll alles gleich bleiben.


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2013)

Innenverlegte Züge? Ciao Fanes.


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss nur innenverlegte Züge. Ansonsten soll alles gleich bleiben.



nicht ganz........ entweder Innen oder Außen, jeder wie er will


----------



## JpunktF (15. Juli 2013)

schueffi schrieb:


> naja die pro sind hald nochmal leichter vll. deshalb auch nicht ganz so stabil. Hab hald oft lockere Speichen und das meistens nach einem Bikepark besuch.




Die Pro haben halt das Problem der 24 Alunippel - bei mir ist`s mittlerweile das achte Mal daß ein Nippel gerissen ist. Die letzten beiden übrigens bergauf - und die Ersatzspeichen hat ein Laufradbauer eingebaut...

Da ich sie jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren fahr ist meine Einschätzung, daß es vielleicht nicht die schlechtesten Laufräder sind was Nabe und Felge anbelangt, aber das Ausreizen des letzten Gramms durch weniger Speichen und obendrauf noch Alunippel bringt eben langfristig ein Haltbarkeitsproblem.


----------



## Yannick_ibk (15. Juli 2013)

hallo fanes fahrer,
ich bin neu hier im forum und hab trotz einigen nutzens der suchfunktion noch nicht so recht meine fragen beantworten können.

momentan spiele ich mit dem gedanken mir eine fanes zuzulegen. v3 2013er modell.
ich würde meinen fahrstil als abfahrtsorientier beschreiben, sprich dh lastige strecken (hier in und um innsbruck keine seltenheit) ich muss aber auch in der lage sein mit dem rad touren mit bis zu 1000hm zu fahren (gelegentlich mehr).
dies ist auch der grund warum ich mit meinem 180mm norco shore nicht mehr so ganz froh werde. bergab bin ich sehr zufrieden. bergauf nicht fahrbar, da über 18kg und am wippen wie ein sofa.

aufbauen würde ich das rad mit mz 55 titan, vivid air, rs reverb und xt-gruppe (2 blatt + bashguard+ c-guide)

mit pedalen schätze ich so um die 16kg (oder irre ich mich hier?)

jetzt ein paar fragen:

kann man das rad mit solch einem gewicht noch gut bergauf treten und wie antriebsneutral ist der hinterbau?
ist der sitzwinkel zu flach für längere touren (gabel ist meines wissens auch nicht absenkbar)

im dh ist das rad sicher gut aber meine hauptbedenken liegen definitiv bei der tourentauglichkeit. 

vielen dank und sry falls die frage doch schonmal anderswo gestellt wurde und ich sie nicht gesehen habe


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Juli 2013)

Kann man, wenn man kann.  An der Fanes wirds auch mit ~16kg nicht scheitern. Ich trete meine 16kg+ auch für die kürzeste Hometrailrunde mindestens 500hm hoch und habe kein Problem damit. Ich vermisse auch keine Plattform am Vivid Air.

Und für mehr als 1000hm am Stück gibts ja noch die Uphill Dämpferposition, bei der sich auch der Sitzwinkel ändert. Kann man auch gut unterwegs ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannick_ibk (15. Juli 2013)

ja super! schonmal danke für die antwort.
ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken die reifen tubeless zu fahren. da spart man nochmal ordentlich rotierende masse


----------



## JpunktF (15. Juli 2013)

Du kannst auch ohne tubeless und mit Hammerschmidt zum Hafelekar hochtragen, und dann über Pfeishütte und Solsteinhaus nach Zirl fahren - zumindest ging das bei mir sehr gut - und ich bin was anderes als ein Ausnahmeathlet ;-)


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Juli 2013)

Wo eben die Dämpfereinstellung erwähnt wurde: Fährt hier jemand die 160er Position und welchen Radstand fahrt Ihr so?

Zu den Charger: Meine Frau fährt hinten zumindest jetzt alte Ryde XMB, da die Charger kein Jahr gehalten haben...


----------



## liquidnight (16. Juli 2013)

Yannick_ibk schrieb:


> aufbauen würde ich das rad mit mz 55 titan, vivid air, rs reverb und xt-gruppe (2 blatt + bashguard+ c-guide)
> kann man das rad mit solch einem gewicht noch gut bergauf treten und wie antriebsneutral ist der hinterbau?
> ist der sitzwinkel zu flach für längere touren (gabel ist meines wissens auch nicht absenkbar)



hi, ich hab hier ein fanespinion mit der tenneco55rc3ti, rockshoxmonarchplus(90%lock) und 1,2kg-reifen vorn.   Also für mich ist es noch gut tourentauglich, damit komme ich auch 2000hm hoch. Nur 3-4h Tragen würde dann etwas beschwerlich werden  
Mit geschlossenem Dämpfer muss ich nur noch vorn etwas auf die Gabel achten dass die nicht so wippt. Von der Geometrie geht es noch okay - bei längeren Auffahrten spiele ich mit dem Gedanken des Riemens um die Gabel ....


----------



## ollo (16. Juli 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wo eben die Dämpfereinstellung erwähnt wurde: Fährt hier jemand die 160er Position und welchen Radstand fahrt Ihr so?
> 
> ....




ich fahr das so, 160+ langer Radstand und das eigentlich seit ich sie habe, bis auf ein zwei mal mit 170mm finde ich die 160 mm etwas "Sportlicher" und mit der Tretlagerhöhe komme ich besser zurecht.

 @Yannick

du wirst erstaunt sein wie gut und lange sich selbst ein 16Kg Fanes Bergauf treten lässt. Und der Sitzwinkel ist mit einer der steilsten was das Rad in meinen Augen so angenehm Fahrbar macht. Wippneutral ja, wenn die Bewegung des Vivid mit max 5mm noch Neutral für Dich ist (bei entspannter Bergauf und gerade ausfahrt)


----------



## sportritter80 (16. Juli 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> hi, ich hab hier ein fanespinion mit der tenneco55rc3ti, rockshoxmonarchplus(90%lock) und 1,2kg-reifen vorn. Also für mich ist es noch gut tourentauglich, damit komme ich auch 2000hm hoch. Nur 3-4h Tragen würde dann etwas beschwerlich werden
> Mit geschlossenem Dämpfer muss ich nur noch vorn etwas auf die Gabel achten dass die nicht so wippt. Von der Geometrie geht es noch okay - bei längeren Auffahrten spiele ich mit dem Gedanken des Riemens um die Gabel ....


Find, dass die Fanes super den Berg hoch geht. Mit der 180er Totem Coil hab ich kein Problem einer abhebenden Gabel, einfach zu schwer das Ding.
Wippen mit dem Vivid Air kaum merklich 
  @liquidnight: auf den Passo di Vallanta hätt ich das Ding vor 2 Wochen aber auch nicht schleppen wollen, gelle!? ;-)


----------



## fiizz (16. Juli 2013)

Doppelpost...


----------



## fiizz (16. Juli 2013)

@ schueffi:
Hi,
aus aktuellen Gesprächen mit Jü. Schlender weiß ich, dass er momentan Restbestände seiner Alutech MX und FX Felgen verarbeitet: man sieht auf seiner Homepage nun diesen LRS als Grundausstattung der FanesEN. Ich meine er verbaut X9-Narben.
Mail ihn einfach an.

Die Alutech MX halten sicher mehr als 4-6 Bikepark-Einsätze aus. Und was soll bei so seltener Verwendung bei den Narben sein?


----------



## Yannick_ibk (16. Juli 2013)

also ihr habt mich Ã¼berzeugt. ich werd mir eine fanes zulegen 
vielen dank fÃ¼r alle antworten und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit dem rad glÃ¼cklich werde. 

jetzt nochmal eine frage:
ich habe hier im bikemarkt ein rad gefunden (ka ob ich dass hier schreiben darf oder nicht) fÃ¼r ca 2200â¬ mit mz55ti, vivid air, reverb, sun expert lrs.
soweit so gut aber leider nur x5 gruppe und elixier 3

ich denke trotzdem dass der preis in ordnung geht. was meint ihr?


----------



## ollo (16. Juli 2013)

Yannick_ibk schrieb:


> also ihr habt mich überzeugt. ich werd mir eine fanes zulegen
> vielen dank für alle antworten und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit dem rad glücklich werde.
> 
> jetzt nochmal eine frage:
> ...




wenn es dir von der Optik und der Größe zusagt, ist es nicht verkehrt.

Sram X7 fahre ich auch und kann nicht Meckern. Was die  X5 Komponenten angeht, fahren bis es Schrott ist und dann das ran was man möchte..... der nächste Winter kommt  bestimmt, die Langeweile auch   und die Internet Shops haben wieder Blow Out Saison 
oder du legst noch 399,-  drauf und holst es Dir in schnödem schwarz bei Alutech und brandneu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannick_ibk (16. Juli 2013)

ja schon 
aber für 2600 bekomm ich kein fanes mit der ausstattung oder täusch ich mich jetzt?


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2013)

@Yannick_ibk: Greif zu. Die paar Antriebsteile niederer Gattung tun es auch und sind billiger getauscht, als die wirklich guten Fahrwerksteile.
 @jammerlappen: Wenn Sun Ringlé schlechte LRS baut, dann die Ryde XMB für Cube. Die Felgen selbst sind nicht so schlecht, Llerdings weniger stabil, als die Charger... aber die Naben sind Sondermüll. Die Charger brauchen eben etwas Zuwendung bzgl. Speichenspannung, dann laufen sie aber. Naben und Felgen sind absolut OK. Ich denke, Deine Frau wiegt deutlich weniger als ich und meine Charger laufen seit einem Jahr bei jedem Einsatz, nicht ganz sauberer Fahrweise und bisher 3x Nachzentrieren bzw. Speichenspannung prüfen.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2013)

Ich versteh schon was Du meinst. Aber 24 Speichen sind auch bei wenig Gewicht und entspechender Fahrweise einfach zu wenig. Bei den Ryde reicht es wenigstens einmal am Abend danach wieder alles zu richten


----------



## liquidnight (17. Juli 2013)

@sportritter80: Vallanta wäre noch möglich gewesen, aber Sabion ist damit durchaus kritisch. Dafür wäre mehrstündiges Tragetraining notwendig gewesen 

hab mir sagen lassen der Panzer wiegt noch unter 17kg.


----------



## ollo (17. Juli 2013)

Yannick_ibk schrieb:


> ja schon
> aber für 2600 bekomm ich kein fanes mit der ausstattung oder täusch ich mich jetzt?



Nein bekommst Du nicht ....... Du kannst ja mal auf der Alutechhomepage, die Ausstattung bei der V 1 Variante um ändern, deswegen ja auch der Rat zum Kauf des im Bikemarkt befindlichen Fanes.   

Wenn Du es in etwa auf die Ausstattung anpasst dann liegst Du bei gut 3400,- 

Wie der Hasardeur schon schreibt, zuschlagen


----------



## Igetyou (17. Juli 2013)

Wird es das Fanes mal als waschechte 650B Enduro geben.Ich meine auch das SL mit Carbonsitzstrebe.


----------



## daniel_MTB (17. Juli 2013)

Tag zusammen, ich glaube mit dem Vivid meiner Fanes stimmt was nicht. Bergauf macht er ein gleichmäßges kratzendes Geräusch und bei Belastung Bergab oder im Wiegetritt fängt er an zu quietschen. Ich denke es kommt definitv vom Vivid.

Ist das Problem bekannt? Was kann man dagegen machen (außer ihn einzuschicken).

Danke schonmal für eure antworten.

Gruß
Danie


----------



## fiizz (17. Juli 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> ... ein gleichmäßges kratzendes Geräusch ..... im Wiegetritt ... quietschen....



Im Forum wurde mehrmals von knackenden aber nicht von quietschenden Gelenken (zB Horstlink) berichtet. 
J. Schlender hat auf YouTube Video zur korrekten Montage von Horstlink. 

Ob der Vivid kratzt oder quietscht würd ich im drucklos entspannten Zustand versuchen abzuhören. Dann auch mal Vivid rausbauen und Gelenke und Dämpfer unabhängig testen. 

Mit Fehlerbeschreibung dann mal J. Schlender anmailen / anrufen. 

Viel Erfolg & lass hören was Ursache war. 
Gruss, fiizz


----------



## daniel_MTB (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn es wirklich der Horstlink ist wäre das schon ein Hammer... die Fanes ist nichtmal 2 Wochen alt

Ich habe btw. mal die Komplette Luft rausgelassen und wieder befüllt... Das kratzen beim Bergauffahren ist vorerst verschwunden. Jetzt ist es nur noch das Quietischen beim "wippen" oder Wiegetritt da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiizz (17. Juli 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich der Horstlink ist wäre das schon ein Hammer... die Fanes ist nichtmal 2 Wochen alt



Keine Sorge: WENN es an Horstlink läge, dann heißt es nicht, dass er schadhaft ist: Jü. erklärt im Video das richtige Einstellen / Kontern.

"Kratzen" hast Du wegbekommen OK.

Von "Quietschen" gibt es ja auch viele Spielarten ... Falls es ein Geräusch aus dem Vivid ist, würd ich nochmals korrekt aufpumpen.
Mach zunächst mal nur wenig Luft in den Dämpfer und federe mehrfach ein/aus. Pumpe dann schrittweise weiter und federe mehrfach ein/aus: Dieses Vorgehen hab ich von SRAM-Homepage aus Service-Video verstanden, wäre nötig um Druckluft von einer Kammer in andere zu bekommen (oder so ähnlich ... sorry - bin kein Spezialist - aber Versuche wäre es mir wert - ist ja einfach gemacht). 

Schau Dir evtl. mal das Service Video von SRAM an.

Ansonsten wie oben: mit Jü. telefonieren oder Sport Import.
Von denen hab ich heute guten Service bewiesen bekommen: Meine reverb war heute dort eingelangt und auch heute schon repariert/ausgetauscht zu mir zurück gesendet.


----------



## daniel_MTB (17. Juli 2013)

OK, ich werde es mal morgen auch mal mit schrittweise aufpumpen probieren.

Habe auch gerade den Vivid ausgebaut und alle Lager, bis auf den Horstlink, nachgezogen. Bei ausgebautem Vivid ist jede Bewegung geräuschlos... komishcerweise kommt es auch ohne luftdruck auf dem Vivid zu einem quietschen/kratzen. Bin bissl ratlos... werde mich dann mal schnellstmöglich mit Jü in Verbindung setzen und alles schildern.

Btw. ist es normal das bei der oberen Verbidungschraube zwischen Rahmen und Vivid kein Fett benutzt wird? Das ding oben ist furztrocken  Wollte es eigentlich einfetten bin mir aber irgendwie unsicher.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juli 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wird es das Fanes mal als waschechte 650B Enduro geben.Ich meine auch das SL mit Carbonsitzstrebe.



Nennt sich dann aber Teibun und gab es in Willingen schon zu sehen.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Juli 2013)

@_daniel_MTB_

Das Quietschen könnte auch von den abgrundtief schlechten original RS Gleitlagern im Vivid kommen...
So ein Schrott wie diese Gleitlager, die in den RS Dämpfern verbaut sind, ist mir noch nie untergekommen...

Würde dir sowieso zu "Huber Buchsen" raten.
Ist ne Investition die sich rentiert.


----------



## ollo (18. Juli 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> OK, ich werde es mal morgen auch mal mit schrittweise aufpumpen probieren.
> 
> ......
> Btw. ist es normal das bei der oberen Verbidungschraube zwischen Rahmen und Vivid kein Fett benutzt wird? Das ding oben ist furztrocken  Wollte es eigentlich einfetten bin mir aber irgendwie unsicher.




mach etwas Fett (oder etwas Gabelöl per Spritze) in das Dämpferauge, auf die rote Gleitfläche. Kommt das Quietschen vielleicht vom Dämpferkolben ?? schon mal etwas Schmierstoff oder Öl auf den Kolben gemacht und dann eingefedert. Vielleicht hat der Dämpferkolben keine Fettschmierung mehr intern und reibt an der Dichtung vom Gehäuse oder irgendetwas ist über-/ bzw. untermaßig.


----------



## KATZenfreund (18. Juli 2013)

@ollo
...wohl eher unterirdisch...;-) 
Bei mir knackt es manchmal einmalig, wenn ich nach der Fahrt die Fanes am Sattel anhebe. Kommt aus der Richtung Hauptlager, habe ich aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_MTB (18. Juli 2013)

@Oliver: kann ich normales montagefett nutzen für das Dämpferauge? Habe hier eines von Finish Line.

Welches Öl würdest Du für den Dämpferkolben empfehlen?


----------



## ollo (18. Juli 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> @Oliver: kann ich normales montagefett nutzen für das Dämpferauge? Habe hier eines von Finish Line.
> 
> Welches Öl würdest Du für den Dämpferkolben empfehlen?



erst einmal ja, es geht erst einmal darum das Quietschen zu lokalisieren. Ich habe für den Kolben und auch die Standrohre der Gabel Dämpferoel genommen (Motoröl geht auch) , einmal um sie nach der Fahrt wieder ein wenig zu schmieren und zum anderen zieht das Oel den Dreck aus den Dichtungen, wenn man es auf die Staubdichtungen aufträgt und dann die Gabel/ den Dämpfer durch federt.  
Seit ich aber in Willingen mal das Flutschizeug von Protone (gibt es bei Alutech) benutzt habe kommt das auf die "Laufflächen" Etwas ähnliches gibt es übrigens auch von Finish Line.

http://alutech-cycles.com/Protone-Gleitoel-fuer-Federgabeln-TEFLONGILDE-100ml


----------



## ollo (18. Juli 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> @ollo
> ...wohl eher unterirdisch...;-)
> Bei mir knackt es manchmal einmalig, wenn ich nach der Fahrt die Fanes am Sattel anhebe. Kommt aus der Richtung Hauptlager, habe ich aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt.



könnte aber auch der Sattel sein oder oder oder  ...... und die Buchsen von RS, na ja, macht vielleicht der Praktikant oder vielleicht doch die Putzfrau, vielleicht hat aber auch der Hersteller der Bushings eine anders bemaßte Zeichnung als der der die Buchsen herstellt


----------



## daniel_MTB (18. Juli 2013)

So, habe vorhin den Dämpfer komplett ausgebaut alles gereinigt und gefettet. Nach ca. einer Stunde Fahrt fing es wieder an. Diesmal allerdings nicht so strak wie gestern. Habe dann die Schrauben nachgezogen und es wurde besser. Allerdings ging es nicht ganz weg. Wenn ich übrigens an das untere Dämpfergelenk mit dem FInger fasse während der Bewegung ist das knacken genau über den Finger zu spüren. Denke das es definitv vom Lager dort kommt. Wo anders ist das Knacken überhaupt nciht zu spüren.

Werde mir wohl erstmal die Huber Buchsen bestellen. Allerdings finde ich auf der Seite keinen Bestellbereich.

Ist Folgendes noch passen für 2013er Vivid an der Fanes: "zweiteilige Variante mit 22,2 x 8 mm und 27,4 x 8 mm" (von Ollo gepostet).


----------



## Kharne (18. Juli 2013)

Du musst ihm über das Kontaktformular schreiben, dann kriegst du ein Angebot per Mail.


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2013)

Servus! Suche für ne gute bekannte ein Fanes AM und/oder Enduro in größe M das sie mal proberollern bzw. sitzen kann. Denkbar wäre auch ein L mit kurzem sitzrohr.

Ideal wäre irgendwo bei Bamberg, oder richtung Nürnberg.


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> So, habe vorhin den Dämpfer komplett ausgebaut alles gereinigt und gefettet. Nach ca. einer Stunde Fahrt fing es wieder an. Diesmal allerdings nicht so strak wie gestern. Habe dann die Schrauben nachgezogen und es wurde besser. Allerdings ging es nicht ganz weg. Wenn ich übrigens an das untere Dämpfergelenk mit dem FInger fasse während der Bewegung ist das knacken genau über den Finger zu spüren. Denke das es definitv vom Lager dort kommt. Wo anders ist das Knacken überhaupt nciht zu spüren.
> 
> Werde mir wohl erstmal die Huber Buchsen bestellen. Allerdings finde ich auf der Seite keinen Bestellbereich.
> 
> Ist Folgendes noch passen für 2013er Vivid an der Fanes: "zweiteilige Variante mit 22,2 x 8 mm und 27,4 x 8 mm" (von Ollo gepostet).



Moin,

hier ist es (Kontakt) 
http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/

die 22,2 und 27,4 sind die breite der Rahmen-dämpferaufnahmen und zur Kontrolle, Mess einfach die Breite der jetzigen Buchsen nach (währen sie im Dämpferauge stecken) 


 @rebirth

hier hast Du schon mal geschaut 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10771569#post10771569


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2013)

@ollo danke für den tip, leider nix passendes in der nähe dabei :/


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Juli 2013)

Sowas gehört ja nicht in die Gallerie, finde auf die Schnelle aber keinen passenderen Thread. 



crazymaniac schrieb:


> Weil du beim Autogetriebe keine 18 Gänge hast und nicht vom 3. in den 12. Gang springen darfst.



Was du nicht sagst.  Eigentlich gehts aber nur um das Bedienteil nicht ums Getriebe. Du überspringst mit Gripshift ja auch nicht wirklich die Gänge sondern ratterst mittels der Drehbewegung durch.



> Beim Bike ganz anders, wenn du zum Beispiel nen Hügel hochkrackselst und über die Hügelkuppe hinaus nur noch Bergab fährst. Dann schaltest du mal eben schon vom 4. in den 14. Gang ;-)



Kein ideales Beispiel. Ratsch-Ratsch-Ratsch und schon hätte ich mit Triggern annähernd dasselbe Resultat innerhalb von maximal 2s. 

Und wenn z.b. Pinion einen feiner gerasterten Trigger anbietet der, sagen wir mal, 6-9Gänge pro Hub abdeckt, könnte man mit zwei-drei Daumenbewegungen alle 18 Gänge abdecken - das würde mir gefallen. Es ist ja auch nicht so als ob du mit Gripshift nicht durch die einzelnen Rastpunkte durch must - ich weiss ja akut nicht wie es bei Rohloff ist, aber musste nicht sogar umgreifen um vom 1. in den 18. zu kommen?

Am Ende leibt für mich aber immer der Nachteil des für mich unbeholfenen Gefühls durch das Verdrehen Handgelenks. Andere mögen das anders empfinden.

Wie gesagt, jeder wie er mag. Aber vermeintliche Nachteile die nicht wirklich welche sind, gülden nücht!


----------



## goflo (19. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin vor kurzem von Triggern auf Gripshift gewechselt.

Vom schalten her geht das schon gut, also ich finds jetzt nicht grossartig schlechter als Trigger.
Einen Nachteil hat die Sache allerdings, muss ich zugeben. Wenn die Finger richtig schwitzig sind, dann wirds schwer mit schalten, speziell, wenn es in die nächste Getriebestufe geht. 

Soweit ich mich entsinne gibts keinen Trigger für die Pinion, weil der Zugweg zu lang ist. Die Rohloffianer warten ja auch schon ewig auf Trigger, die haben das gleiche Problem.

Gruss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (19. Juli 2013)

Na gut, gegen Schwitzen gibts ja Handschuhe.  Ich versuche alle Jubeljahre mal wieder mit Gripshift (für Kettenschaltung) zurecht zu kommen, passt aber einfach nicht zu mir. 

Jo mit herkömmlichen Kettenschaltung-Triggern, die sollen halt mal selber was entwickeln - wer solche Bikegetriebe bauen kann, muss doch auch einen popligen Trigger hinkriegen der dazu passt.


----------



## daniel_MTB (21. Juli 2013)

Das Knacken ist nun auch weg  Wahr wohl eines der oberen Gelenke. Ich hoffe das ich ersmtal für eine lange zeit von diesem Knacken befreit bin! Habe solche Problemchen nämlich immer bei neu gekauften Sachen ... auch Elektronik 

Nun kann das entspannte Trailheizen wieder weiter gehen. Die Huber Buchsen werde ich mir aber trtozdem noch holen


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Juli 2013)

Ich frag mal unter Gleichen:

Ich habe wohl ein Fahrtechnik Problem.
Airtime mit der Fanes an schnellen Kanten kein Thema.

Jetzt habe ich an meiner Leiblingsstrecke einen ca. 40cm Kicker der danach ausgehoben ist und einen Baumstamm der mit Hölzern vorgelegt ist.

Bei Beiden ist es gefühlt jedesmal so als wenn ich langsam eine Stufe runter fahre. Also das Rad kippt vorn über und das Heck plumst nach.

Fahr ich den langen Radstand verschlimmert sich das Ganze das ich sogar an schnellen Kanten erstmal vorn runter plumse,fahr ich den Kurzen ist es merklich.

Ich vermute ich bin zu frontlastig sobald der Sprung kommt und ducke mich instinktiv alla Bunny Hopp, dann schluckt erstmal die Gabel,so wirklich hoch kommt man damit nicht,man bremst sich eher runter durch die Auffahrt und das Einfedern.

Streckt man sich am Kicker oder wie ist das normal?
Ach ja mein Vorbau ist 50mm,denke der kanns nicht sein.


Achso...seit Sonntag ist eine Kerbe in meinem Rahmen für ein versägtes Slide140 dem ich über 40km nur vorweg gefahren bin


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Juli 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich vermute ich bin zu frontlastig sobald der Sprung kommt und ducke mich instinktiv alla Bunny Hopp, dann schluckt erstmal die Gabel,so wirklich hoch kommt man damit nicht,man bremst sich eher runter durch die Auffahrt und das Einfedern.



Wie duckt man sich "alla Bunny Hopp"?



Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Streckt man sich am Kicker oder wie ist das normal?


Wenn man Airtime will - ja! Dabei riskiert manaber seinen Speed zu verlieren.



Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ach ja mein Vorbau ist 50mm,denke der kanns nicht sein.


Dein Gewicht sollte zu 100% auf den Pedalen sein, daher denke ich das auch.


----------



## schueffi (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Möchte am Hinterrad jetzt auf 203er Scheiben wechseln. Welchen Adapter brauch ich dafür? Fahre eine Shimano Zee Bremse.


----------



## liquidnight (25. Juli 2013)

schueffi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Möchte am Hinterrad jetzt auf 203er Scheiben wechseln. Welchen Adapter brauch ich dafür? Fahre eine Shimano Zee Bremse.



Die Info steht bestimmt im Betriebshandbuch oder OnlineDoku zu den Shimanobremsen.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2013)

Du brauchst denselben Adapter, wie an der Gabel, da beide Aufnahmen (Lyrik und Fanes Hinterbau) PM7 (180 mm) sind.


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Juli 2013)

Dachte der Trend ist gerade 200/160, ohne Witz.


----------



## Pakalolo (26. Juli 2013)

Hat denn zufällig jemand mit 1,83m schon mal ein SX trail (alt) im Vergleich zur fanes Enduro gefahren? Bin am über legen mir ein fanes zu holen, schwanke aber zwischen den groessen m und l. Da hier die meisten mit dieser groesse l fahren, wuerde mir ein Vergleich sehr weiterhelfen. Grundsätzlich tendiere ich zum kleineren Rahmen, aber hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem SX trail und koennte beschreiben, ob sich dieses im Vergleich eventuell langer anfühlt?
Danke!
Rinde on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (26. Juli 2013)

Den Vergleich habe ich zwar nicht,
fahre die Fan es aber bei gleicher Körpergröße in M.
Mir passt das sehr gut....in L kam sie *mir* zu lang vor.
Jürgen selbst hält sich bei seinen Aussagen sklavisch an die Werte aus seinem Geochart
Nem Kumpel mit 1,82 hat er zu M geraten mir mit 1,83 zu L....
Ich denke wenn man so auf der Kippe ist sollte man Schauen, dass man mal Probe rollert....
Ansonsten war Jürgens Aussage, dass die Rahmengrössen ungefähr ne Vorbaulänge (also so 1,5cm) auseinander sind...


----------



## KATZenfreund (26. Juli 2013)

Ich tendierte zum m, obwohl ich nur 170 cm groß bin. Das s war zuuu kurz. Da hätte es einen 120 er Vorbau gebraucht, und damit wär es unfahrbar geworden. Also m. Scheint darauf hinzudeuten, dass mal der größere und mal der kleinere Rahmen psst. Probefahren!!!


----------



## liquidnight (27. Juli 2013)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Rinde on!


Größe L oder drüber.  Vergleiche halt mal die Geometriedaten mit dem was Du hast und wo Du hinwillst.

edit: M hab ich selber.


----------



## Osti (27. Juli 2013)

mit 1,82/1,83m liegst echt genau auf der Grenze. Ich habe mir mit 1,83 und 87cm SL ein M Rahmen geholt. Ich habe vorher nur die Oberrohr-Länge verglichen, Reach und Stack waren da noch nicht so geläufig 

ich hatte jedoch nicht bedacht, dass der Rahmen aufgrund des steileren Sitzwinkel kompakter ausfällt. Bei meinem Titus habe ich ein 580er Oberrohr und sitze mit nem 50er Vorbau sportlicher, als beim Fanes mit 65er Vorbau. Mit 65er Vorbau und ner Sattelstütze mit etwas Versatz passt es aufwärts recht gut, nur bei Steilpassagen macht sich der "lange" Vorbau negativ bemerkbar. Ich würde eher nen längeres Oberrohr nehmen und dafür nen 30/35/40er Vorbau montieren.


----------



## Pakalolo (27. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise
Probe rollen fand bereits statt, Größe "m" kam mir passend vor, allerdings ist ne Runde um den Block für mich weniger aussagekräftig, als eine Sammlung von Erfahrungen. Die Geometriedaten vergleichen kann eine gute Ergänzung sein, jedoch fühlt sich ein bike trotzdem dann länger oder kürzer an.
Sollte also noch jemand zufällig meine Frage lesen und hätte bei 1,83m das alte Sx Trail mal gefahren, dann wäre ich über eine Einschätzung sehr dankbar.
Ride on (diesmal richtig geschrieben)


----------



## accutrax (27. Juli 2013)

bin lange das alte sx trail in m gefahren und fahre jetzt ein fanes in l...
bei 184 und 90sl..war mir das sx eigentlich  zu klein (uphill ging nur mit teleskop stütze..) hat sich aber auf unzähligen alpentouren (heute bbs) bestens bewährt..
das fanes in l mit 35mm vorbau passt mir wesentlich besser..
ist geotechnisch schon was ganz anderes als das sx..
das m wäre mir  zu klein..ausser für auschliesslichen parkeinsatz etc..
am besten probefahren und sich auf den ersten eindruck verlassen..

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (27. Juli 2013)

@Accu: vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung


----------



## schueffi (3. August 2013)

Brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe
Hab jetzt hinten eine 203er Shimano Scheibe verbaut nur klappt das mit dem mitbestellten Adapter nicht so wie erhofft :-(.
Welchen Adapter brauch ich damit ich hinten eine 203er Scheibe fahren kann, hab mir den 20mm PM-PM Adapter gekauft, der passt jedoch nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2013)

Hast Du es mal mit Umdrehen versucht? Sonst habe ich auch keine Idee. Alle mir bekannten PM/PM-Adapter haben einen Versatz.


----------



## schueffi (3. August 2013)

ja hab ich. Bringt aber auch keine Verbesserung


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2013)

Habe gerade mal recherchiert. Die Shimano-Adapter passen nicht, dafür gibt es aber einen von Magura (QM26) - der soll passen


----------



## rebirth (3. August 2013)

Is das net eh ein adapter für vorne?


----------



## schueffi (3. August 2013)

ok dann schon mal! Jetzt muss ich mal einen Laden in meiner Nähe finden der den hat


----------



## ollo (4. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Is das net eh ein adapter für vorne?



Shimano hat keine speziellen Adapter für hinten. Bei einer 180mm Scheibe nimmt man auch den von Vorne (natürlich nur wenn hinten für nur 160 mm ausgelegt ist)


----------



## bonzoo (4. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung zur Rahmengrösse Fanes AM geben?

Ich bin 1,90m gross, habe aber eine Schrittlänge von 92,5cm 

Damit habe ich das Problem, dass ich vom Sattelrohr einen XL Rahmen bräuchte, von der Oberrohrlänge aber ein L Rahmen passen würde  Alternativ besteht darin, das Sattelrohr sehr weit rauszuziehen, was ich aber ungern tue, da ich dann "von hinten treten muss" und bei sehr steilen Stücken meine Remote-Sattelstütze per Schnellspanner komplett versenken muss.

Letztes Wochenende bin ich ein Specialized Enduro 26 (L) gefahren, welches - bis auf das zu kurze Oberrohr - sehr gut gepasst hat. Ich habe dann am nächsten Tag das Stumpjumper 29er (XL) probiert, dort habe ich mich aber wie auf einer Streckbank gefühlt. 

Anbei noch die Links zu den Geometrien der beiden Bikes:

http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain/endurofsr/enduroexpertcarbon#geometry

http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain/sjfsr/stumpjumperfsrexpertcarbon29#geometry

Danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## daniel_MTB (4. August 2013)

Hi bonzoo,

bin auch 1,90. Habe das Enduro in XL mit 50 mm Vorbau. Fahre das Teil nun seit ca. 4 Wochen und bin absolut zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Gerade bei längeren Touren finde ich die etwas gestrecktere Position angenehm. Ich habe mich aber auch erst nach einer Testfahrt für XL statt L entschieden. Bin mir nicht sicher ob du verschiedene Hersteller bei Rahmengrößen vergleichen solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (4. August 2013)

1,90m ca 91er SL und in L passt mit 50mm Vorbau (habe mich von 70mm rückwärts gearbeitet) absolut perfekt. XL wäre im Rückblick ein Fehler gewesen, vor dem mich der Jü mit seiner Bestätigung zu L bewahrt hat. Die Vorgabe war aber auch eine kompakte, agile Maschine für den Spass am Biken und nicht fürs endlose Kilometer fressen - obwohl das durchaus auch gut geht wenns sein muss. Man muss ja zuweilen auch erst zum Spass (hoch) fahren. 

Probefahren hilft im Zweifel.


----------



## bonzoo (4. August 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 
 @Ganiscol: Wie weit ziehst du deine Sattelstütze raus? Probefahren ist so eine Sache. Leider ist Alutech nicht auf dem Testride Lenzerheide :/ Aus welcher Ecke der Schweiz kommst du denn?
 @Daniel MTB: Weisst du deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## Ganiscol (4. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> @Ganiscol: Wie weit ziehst du deine Sattelstütze raus? Probefahren ist so eine Sache. Leider ist Alutech nicht auf dem Testride Lenzerheide :/ Aus welcher Ecke der Schweiz kommst du denn?



Hab eine 125er Reverb die nochmal 25mm übers Sitzrohr ragt - eine 150er wäre praktisch aber nicht zwingend, da mir der Sattel ganz eingefahren auch so nicht im weg ist. Sieht dann von den Maßen so aus mit meinem Sattel:





Das ist meine uphill Höhe. In der Ebene hab ichs gerne noch etwas tiefer.

Wohne übrigens in der Nähe von Basel.


----------



## daniel_MTB (4. August 2013)

@bonzoo: 91 cm ist meine Schrittlänge.


----------



## bonzoo (4. August 2013)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen 
 @daniel_MTB Kannst du bitte noch mal schauen, wie weit du deine Sattelstütze rausziehst, wenn du Uphill fährst?
 @Ganiscol Das sieht gut aus! Dachte, dass du die Stütze deutlich weiter rausziehen müsstest  Falls du mal in Klosters/Davos sein solltest, muss ich unbedingt ne Probefahrt machen


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2013)

Also ich habe bei 191cm morgens und 189cm abend und ebenfalls 91cm Schrittlänge sowie identischem Sattel die Reverb etwas weiter draußen. Vielleicht sind aber meine dicken 5/10 Sohlen daran Schuld , die Trailseeker sicher nicht.

Ich fahre die Fanes in XL mit dem standard Answer Lenker und 45mm Vorbau. Würde ich mehr Park fahren, hätte ich ein L genommen. Für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck (Enduro bis leichtes Freeriden) ist mir die XL aber super passend und keinesfalls zu gestreckt. Den Sattel habe ich jetzt schon sehr weit nach hinten geschoben, damit die Sitzposition passt. Das liegt mMn am sehr steilen Sitzwinkel.

Also klare Empfehlung zur XL bei "Eigenantrieb" und zur L bei vorwiegender "Shuttle-Anreise".


----------



## Scotty_Genius (5. August 2013)

ich bin auch selber 189 gross und fahre eine fanes in xl hauptsächlich auf touren. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl mit dieser rahmengrösse und möchte keinen kleineren rahmen. da du etwas von schweiz erwähnt hast, falls du in der nähe von langenthal vorbeikommst kann ich dir ne probefahrt anbieten.


----------



## Pakalolo (5. August 2013)

Apropos Schweiz...hat jetzt nur indirekt mit der Fanes zu tun, aber gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit ein Bike (in diesem Fall Fanes) aus der Schweiz nach Deutschland zu versenden? Oder zumindest innerhalb der Schweiz (hätte Freunde in der Nähe von Zürich). Gibt es dann auch die Bezahlung per Nachname?
Hier steht nämlich eine tolle Fanes, aber der Verkäufer möchte (noch) nicht versenden und nach St. Moritz brauch ich 5h.
Danke für Tipps von den Freunden aus dem Nachbarland


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2013)

Das Problem/Risiko nennt sich Zoll. Im schlimmsten Fall sind Zoll/Steuern fällig.

Ansonsten kannst Du das mit jedem international arbeitenden Logistik-Unternehmen versenden. Am besten mal bei Iloxx anfragen, die haben da viel Erfahrung und bieten speziell Bike-Versand inkl. Abholung und Einpacken an. DHL geht auch, kann aber schnell teuer werden (Sperrgut).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (5. August 2013)

Ja das mit dem Zoll hab ich auf dem Schirm, Versand innerhalb der Schweiz wär halt was, sollte da jemand einen Tipp haben, dann wärs 
Die Freunde von mir fahren recht regelmäßig nach Deutschland und könnten das Bike einfach mitnehmen. Allerdings bräuchte ich dann natürlich auch die Möglichkeit der Nachnahmezahlung zur Sicherheit.
Bei Iloxx frag ich einfach mal nach, aber ich glaub nicht, dass die auch in der Schweiz arbeiten
Ride on!


----------



## bonzoo (5. August 2013)

Danke für Eure Antworten 

Momentan tendiere ich auch eher zur XL Variante. Bei der L Variante befürchte ich, dass ich die Sattelstütze zu weit herausziehen muss und dann die oben beschriebenen Probleme haben werde 

Schade, dass Alutech keine Testbikes in die Schweiz verschickt.


----------



## ollo (5. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten
> 
> Momentan tendiere ich auch eher zur XL Variante. Bei der L Variante befürchte ich, dass ich die Sattelstütze zu weit herausziehen muss und dann die oben beschriebenen Probleme haben werde
> 
> Schade, dass Alutech keine Testbikes in die Schweiz verschickt.



Hallo Bonzo,

genau das war eine der wichtigen anliegen verschiedener Großer Fahrer, kein von hinten treten bei weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze. Und genau das hat der Jü beachtet. Auch bei einem Stützenauszug von > 20 cm sitzt man noch vor der Hinterradnabe und wenn es dann noch zu weit hinten ist, stellt man die Geo auf Uphill ein.
Fahre bei 1,94 und 93 SL ein XL mit 50 bzw 60 mm Vorbau.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. August 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei 191cm morgens und 189cm abend und ebenfalls 91cm Schrittlänge sowie identischem Sattel die Reverb etwas weiter draußen. Vielleicht sind aber meine dicken 5/10 Sohlen daran Schuld , die Trailseeker sicher nicht.



Trage 5.10 Freerider und mehr als nochmal 5mm rausziehen taugt mir nicht. Dann wird das Bein bei Pedalstellung 6Uhr zu sehr gestreckt und ich kriege auf Dauer Knieschmerzen. Man sieht ohnehin viele Leute die zu hoch sitzen, gehe aber nicht davon aus das die hier zu finden sind. 



> Also klare Empfehlung zur XL bei "Eigenantrieb" und zur L bei vorwiegender "Shuttle-Anreise".



Sehe ich anders. Ich habe schon Touren bis 80km gemacht, was zwar selten vorkommt, aber das ging problemlos. Etwas mehr ginge sicher auch noch. Für Marathondistanzen oder einen AlpenX wär wohl ein XL besser, aber da habe ich kein Interesse dran.

Schon meine Hometrailrunde summiert sich auf 800-1000Hm - das käme mit einem zu kleinen Bike mehrmals die Woche nicht so gut. 

Tatsache ist doch, ich kann eine L Fanes auch noch etwas "grösser" machen, ein Schiff bleibt aber ein Schiff.


----------



## Kharne (5. August 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also klare Empfehlung zur XL bei "Eigenantrieb" und zur L bei vorwiegender "Shuttle-Anreise".



Wenn man vor allem shutlen will ist ne Fanes irgendwie das falsche Rad


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Trage 5.10 Freerider und mehr als nochmal 5mm rausziehen taugt mir nicht. Dann wird das Bein bei Pedalstellung 6Uhr zu sehr gestreckt und ich kriege auf Dauer Knieschmerzen. Man sieht ohnehin viele Leute die zu hoch sitzen, gehe aber nicht davon aus das die hier zu finden sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehst Du, so unterschiedlich kann das sein. Ich fühle mich auf meiner Fanes sauwohl und Du auf Deiner. Ich konnte aber auch vor dem Kauf testen und musste mich nicht auf Empfehlungen von Leuten verlassen, deren Art des Bikens ich nicht mal kenne (keinesfalls bös gemeinst). Daher revidiere ich meine Empfehlung in: *Probier es vorher aus, alles andere kann passen, muss aber nicht und ohne Vergleich wirst Du den Unterschied nie erfahren.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (5. August 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Siehst Du, so unterschiedlich kann das sein.



Ich wusste das, deshalb habe ich ihm ja gleich eine Probefahrt empfohlen und nicht unterstellt, dass die eine oder andere Grösse nur zum Schieben taugt.


----------



## bonzoo (5. August 2013)

Keinen Streit Jungs 

Nach Möglichkeit möchte ich natürlich schon eine L und XL Fanes probefahren  Ist leider etwas kompliziert, da keine Fanes Testräder in der Schweiz zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Geo-Verstellung auch bei der Fanes AM vorhanden ist. Dachte dieses Feature wäre der Enduro Version vorbehalten.


----------



## ollo (5. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Keinen Streit Jungs
> 
> Nach Möglichkeit möchte ich natürlich schon eine L und XL Fanes probefahren  Ist leider etwas kompliziert, da keine Fanes Testräder in der Schweiz zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Geo-Verstellung auch bei der Fanes AM vorhanden ist. Dachte dieses Feature wäre der Enduro Version vorbehalten.




ein Blick auf die Herstellerseite löst so manche Frage 

einfach mal die Produktbeschreibung lesen ...... und siehe da 

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-AllMountain-10-Rahmen


----------



## bonzoo (5. August 2013)

Hab mir nur das Geometrie Blatt angeschaut. 

Hast Recht... Wäre vllt. aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man - wie bei der Enduro Variante - direkt das entsprechende Dokument verlinken würde


----------



## ollo (5. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Hab mir nur das Geometrie Blatt angeschaut.
> 
> Hast Recht... Wäre vllt. aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man - wie bei der Enduro Variante - direkt das entsprechende Dokument verlinken würde



dann hätte der ein oder andere hier nichts mehr zu tun und Alutech wäre nicht mehr Alutech


----------



## trompi (11. August 2013)

Passt die Standard-Aufnahme für eine DT Swiss RWS X-12 Achse?


----------



## rideAtrail (11. August 2013)

Gibt es von Alutech eine Gabel für die Fanes die sich blockieren lässt? Ich bekomme öfters Rückenschmerzen beim langen Berghochfahren und fahr daher viel im stehen. beim Stehendfahren ist die Blockierfunktion doch sehr hilfreich


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. August 2013)

Die RSRevelation in 150mm. In der AM Version. Die gibbet auch in länger....


----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2013)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Gibt es von Alutech eine Gabel für die Fanes die sich blockieren lässt? Ich bekomme öfters Rückenschmerzen beim langen Berghochfahren und fahr daher viel im stehen. beim Stehendfahren ist die Blockierfunktion doch sehr hilfreich



Sofern Du keine patologische Ursache hast, trainiere einfach Deine Rumpfmuskulatur. Ansonsten dreh doch die Lowspeeddruckstufe zu, denn was anderes sind die meisten Lockouts bzw. Plattformdämpfungen auch nicht.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. August 2013)

trompi schrieb:


> Passt die Standard-Aufnahme für eine DT Swiss RWS X-12 Achse?




Nein, X12 passt nicht.
Für die Fanes brauchst du eine Achse mit M12x1,75mm Gewinde.

z.B. die Twinworks Schraubachse oder die Rockshox Maxle lite.

Reicht übrigens für beide Standards (135 und 142mm EB) die Achse für 135mm Einbaubreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (12. August 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Danke, auf das Gesamtbild bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. Bis dahin wirds aber noch dauern, denn der Rahmen geht noch mal auf Kurzurlaub zu Alutech.
> 
> Hier das Foto. Für die Befestigung der Leitung müsste man sich halt etwas überlegen.



Woher bekommt man denn die ausgefräste Wippe? -Selbst ausgefräst oder von Alutech bezogen? -Auf der Homepage habe ich sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (12. August 2013)

ist die fanes AM wippe


----------



## KATZenfreund (12. August 2013)

Unterscheiden sich denn die AM und die Enduro-Wippe außer durch die Ausfräsung?


----------



## tgcj (13. August 2013)

Das Thema AM Wippe würde mich auch interessieren. Die auf der homepage leider noch nicht als Ersatzteil gelistet.
Wäre es denn möglich die an das Enduro zu montieren?
Dürfte doch eigentlich nochmal einen Tick leichter sein und sie sieht vorallem schicker aus.


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2013)

Ist es nicht so, dass die Fanes EN und AM den gleichen Hinterbau haben (Radstandverstellung aussen vor)? In dem Fall muss die Wippe doch eine andere Übersetzung haben, so dass 10mm weniger Federweg zur Verfügung stehen...oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg? Also wenn das das so ist, dann würde ich doch eher gleich zum AM-Rahmen greifen, da auf jeden Fall leichter, besser bergauf und bestimmt auch nicht entscheidend schlechter bergab, als eine "reduzierte" Fanes EN.


----------



## JpunktF (13. August 2013)

Laut der Ersatzteiliste:
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafile...esEnduro/EnduroAllMountain-assembly-parts.pdf

sind die Wippen von EN und Am gleich, eben bis auf die Ausfräsung.
Geometrisch gesehn vermute ich mal, der reduzierte AM-Federweg resultiert eher aus einem minimal veränderten Wippenumlenkpunkt am Sattelrohr oder auch durch die verkürzte Dämpferlänge AM200/EN216, d.h. die rückversetzte vordere Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## Ganiscol (13. August 2013)

Hat hier nicht mal jemand zum Thema AM Wippe am Enduro Jü's strikte Ablehnung kundgetan? Betreffend Stabilität und so..


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. August 2013)

Mir sagte Jürgen, als Enduro Besitzer solle ich auf die kommende Carbon-Wippe warten. Spart wohl noch mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Pakalolo (14. August 2013)

Hallo,
bin gerade dabei eine Fanes En 2.0 zu erwerben und der Verkäufer meinte es sei hinten ein Laufrad mit 142x12mm verbaut. Gibt es eigentlich noch Achsinlays für 135x12mm? Kann auf der Alutech Seite nix passendes finden oder werden die einfach umgedreht oder irgendeine Hülse entfernt oder gibt es sonst irgendeinen Trick? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

Ach ja...das hier solls werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (14. August 2013)

Müssten die sein:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Achsinlay-Adapter-12x142mm-zu-12x135mm-15

mfg


----------



## Pakalolo (14. August 2013)

Danke...habs anscheinend echt übersehen


----------



## wallacexiv (14. August 2013)

Welcher Rock Shox Monarch Plus (Größe, Tune) passt in Fanes AM?


----------



## JpunktF (14. August 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Müssten die sein:
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Achsinlay-Adapter-12x142mm-zu-12x135mm-15
> 
> mfg




Ne, das sind die für 3.0.

Bei 2.0 gibts andere Inlayvarianten, da kann wohl nur der Jü über die Rahmennummer weiterhelfen.
Die ersten 2.0 und die Signature hatten Schaltaugen bzw Inlays mit gefrästem Versatz, die Adapterplattenlösung kam erst später.


----------



## metalheadtom (14. August 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Welcher Rock Shox Monarch Plus (Größe, Tune) passt in Fanes AM?



ab Werk so zu bestellen:
RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 215,5x63,5mm

hab ich so und passt


----------



## wallacexiv (14. August 2013)

metalheadtom schrieb:


> ab Werk so zu bestellen:
> RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 215,5x63,5mm
> 
> hab ich so und passt



müsste dann 216x63mm sein. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. August 2013)

Scheint scher zu sein, einfach auf die Alutech Seite zu schauen. Dann würdest du merken das 216x64 für das AM falsch ist. Nebenbei kannst du beim Rahmenkauf z.B. durchprobieren welche Dämpfer (mit Tune) Alutech selber einsetzt.


----------



## wallacexiv (14. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Scheint scher zu sein, einfach auf die Alutech Seite zu schauen. Dann würdest du merken das 216x64 für das AM falsch ist. Nebenbei kannst du beim Rahmenkauf z.B. durchprobieren welche Dämpfer (mit Tune) Alutech selber einsetzt.



Hatte auf die Seite geschaut aber nicht ans Datenblatt gedacht. Danke.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. August 2013)

Oder
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-AllMountain-10-Rahmen
Rahmengröße auswählen, runterscrollen.


----------



## wallacexiv (14. August 2013)

Danke.


----------



## metalheadtom (14. August 2013)

Ups, AM hatte ich übersehen, sorry! Meine Angabe bezog sich auf´s EN.
Gut das andere aufmerksamer lesen


----------



## Jocki (14. August 2013)

Servus, ich fahre das Fanes Pinion seit knapp einem Jahr. Hinten ist eine Acros Singlespeednabe verbaut. Letztens hat die Shimano XT plötzlich zum schleifen angefangen. Bei näherer Begutachtung, Nabe zerlegt und neu zusammengebaut, Verstellbare Ausfallenden demontiert und wieder montiert etc. stelle ich fest, das zwischen der Shimano Icetec Bremsscheibe und der Bremsaufnahme vom Rahmen gerade mal ein "lichtspalt" Abstand herrscht.

Weiß jemand ob das eine unglückliche Kombination aus Nabe und Bremsscheibe ist, oder läuft bei euch allen die Scheibe so dicht an der Aufnahme? Bei der Erstmontage ist mir der Umstand durch die allgemeine "neuesbikeistendlichdaeuphorie" wohl nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. August 2013)

.


----------



## Osti (14. August 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Servus, ich fahre das Fanes Pinion seit knapp einem Jahr. Hinten ist eine Acros Singlespeednabe verbaut. Letztens hat die Shimano XT plötzlich zum schleifen angefangen. Bei näherer Begutachtung, Nabe zerlegt und neu zusammengebaut, Verstellbare Ausfallenden demontiert und wieder montiert etc. stelle ich fest, das zwischen der Shimano Icetec Bremsscheibe und der Bremsaufnahme vom Rahmen gerade mal ein "lichtspalt" Abstand herrscht.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob das eine unglückliche Kombination aus Nabe und Bremsscheibe ist, oder läuft bei euch allen die Scheibe so dicht an der Aufnahme? Bei der Erstmontage ist mir der Umstand durch die allgemeine "neuesbikeistendlichdaeuphorie" wohl nicht aufgefallen.



Ja, das ist bei Scheiben mit Spider verdammt eng. Wenns nicht schleift würde ich es so lassen, andernfalls könntest du ne Distanzscheibe zwischen Nabe und Ausfallende legen, dann hast du etwas mehr Platz.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (15. August 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Servus, ich fahre das Fanes Pinion seit knapp einem Jahr. Hinten ist eine Acros Singlespeednabe verbaut. Letztens hat die Shimano XT plötzlich zum schleifen angefangen. Bei näherer Begutachtung, Nabe zerlegt und neu zusammengebaut, Verstellbare Ausfallenden demontiert und wieder montiert etc. stelle ich fest, das zwischen der Shimano Icetec Bremsscheibe und der Bremsaufnahme vom Rahmen gerade mal ein "lichtspalt" Abstand herrscht.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob das eine unglückliche Kombination aus Nabe und Bremsscheibe ist, oder läuft bei euch allen die Scheibe so dicht an der Aufnahme? Bei der Erstmontage ist mir der Umstand durch die allgemeine "neuesbikeistendlichdaeuphorie" wohl nicht aufgefallen.



Habe seit ca 10 Wochen eine "normale" Fanes EN 3.0 und mir ist ähnliches aufgefallen. Habe die Bremse gegen ein Avid Code getauscht und hatte ein Schleifen hinten. Habe versucht den Sattel zu zentrieren, half aber nichts. Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass die Bremsscheibe an den dicken Unterlegscheiben der Bremssattelschrauben schliff. Habe die dann auf einer Seite etwas abgeschliffen bis es ging. Kannte ich so auch noch von keinem anderen Rad.


----------



## rideAtrail (16. August 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Die RSRevelation
> in 150mm. In der AM Version. Die gibbet auch in länger....



macht die relevation überhaupt von der Performance im fanes en Sinn? Gut ich wiege nur 66 kg. Trotzdem frag ich mich das

P s find auf sram nur die revelation bis 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. August 2013)

150er Gabel in der EN? Das sind ~34mm Einbauhöhe zu wenig, hier ist einigen ja ne 160er Gabel schon zu niedrig.


----------



## rideAtrail (16. August 2013)

Ja. Aber er sagt die revelation gibt's auch länger und finden kann ich das nicht. Ne 150 kommen nicht in frage. Such nur die blockierfunjtion in ner passend langen gabel


----------



## Kharne (16. August 2013)

Seit wann gibts die REV auch in länger als in 150mm? Das wäre dann die Pike oder die Lyrik...


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. August 2013)

Dann habbich mich penlicher Weise verlesen, sorry... und bei 66 kg Lebendgewicht könnte es schon sein, dass die Rev nicht den ganzen Federweg nutzt...obwohl, bei mir sind es nur 1-2 mehr und sie reicht fürs AM-en gut, d.h. sie kommt da schon in den gesamten Federweg.


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2013)

Die Fanes AM kannst Du auch mit 150mm  Gabeln fahren. Wenn Dir die Rev ausreicht, Du also auf die Steifigkeit und das Plus an Federweg der Lyrik verzichten kannst, weshalb dann die schwerere Fanes EN nehmen?


----------



## blautigerbaer (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren welche Lenker ihr denn so an der Fanes fahrt? Bzw. überlege den 78-er Lenker etwas zu kürzen, der bleibt bei mir an fast jedem Gebüsch hängen. 

Wie ermittle ich den die passende Breite für mich, kennt sich da wer aus?

Grüße
Blautigerbaer


----------



## Dampfsti (20. August 2013)

So wie du dich wohl fühlst...

Teste doch einfach deine Wohlfühlbreite indem du die Griffe und Armaturen stückchenweise auf dem Lenker nach innen rutschst.

Wenns passt, so lassen und den Lenker auf passende Breite absägen

Ich fahr nen 740er an der Fanes...


----------



## KtuluOne62 (21. August 2013)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> Bzw. überlege den 78-er Lenker etwas zu kürzen, der bleibt bei mir an fast jedem Gebüsch hängen.
> ...



Mir waren die 780 auch zu breit. Habe direkt auf 750 gekürzt. Das war die Breite die der Lenker an meinem Voltage hatte. Das war aber auch ein Freerider. Mir sind die 750 fast immer noch zu breit. Bin auf der letzen Tür auch an einem engen Stück fast hängen geblieben.


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2013)

Zur Lenkerbreite fällt mir der Beitrag eines Forumusers ein (Nic fällt mir nicht ein). In meinen Worten wiedergegeben: Er hatte mal einen 680mm Lenker und ist damit hängen geblieben, was zu einem heftigen Sturz geführt hat. Jetzt hat er einen 780mm Lenker und ist noch nie damit hängen geblieben...Also sind schmale Lenker gefährlich.

Ist doch letztlich alles eine Sache der individuell passenden Größe und die findet man am besten selbst heraus. Soll ja auch Davids geben, die fette Lenker gut finden und Goliaths, die auf ihren 580mm Flatbar schwören. Dampfstis Tipp ist daher richtig gut  Manchmal stört aber auch gar nicht die Lenkerbreite, sonder Sweepback, Höhe (Rise) oder Kröpfung passen einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rideAtrail (22. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts die REV auch in länger als in 150mm? Das wäre dann die Pike oder die Lyrik...



die Pike gibts laut dem Bericht hier auch nur bis 160mm. Schade, diese Gabel wäre nämlich blockierbar.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/04/rock-shox-pike/


----------



## sportritter80 (22. August 2013)

Bezüglich Lenkerbreite hab ich mal gelernt, dass man das am besten mit Liegestütz vergleicht. Finde die Armposition in der du am leichtesten Liegestütz machst und nimm die Breite.

p.s.: Ich fahre auch 740er an Fanes.


----------



## ollo (23. August 2013)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren welche Lenker ihr denn so an der Fanes fahrt? Bzw. überlege den 78-er Lenker etwas zu kürzen, der bleibt bei mir an fast jedem Gebüsch hängen.
> 
> ...




nur für den Bikepark 760-800 mm und für Enduro - AM Touren max 760 ansonsten eher *740* mm. Das scheint für viele die angenehmste Allround-Größe zu sein


----------



## F1o (23. August 2013)

Ich fahre am DH und an der Fanes 780mm, dazu haben beide den gleichen Reach, somit sitze ich bei Abfahrten immer gleich auf dem Bike ohne "Umgewöhnung".


----------



## Yannick_ibk (23. August 2013)

sers,
mal ne andere frage. hat hier einer huber buchsen in seiner fanes. 
ich bin mit meinem vivid air schon voll zufrieden, hoffe aber die performance nochmal zu verbessern mit den buchsen.
wo gibts die und welche brauche ich da genau? weiß einer den genauen preis?

beste grüße


----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2013)

So schwer ist die Suchfunktion doch nicht....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=30277729


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_MTB (23. August 2013)

An meinem hinteren Laufrad ist vorhin ein Nippel mit Speiche abgerissen  Was kann ich am besten tun? Einschicken zu Alutech weil Garantiefall?

Edit: Habe die Sun Ringle Charger Pro


----------



## Skwal (24. August 2013)

Bei Bike components gibt passende Ersatz Speichen.
Rote Alunippel hat jeder Shop.
Und vielleicht mal die Räder nach zentrieren lassen.


----------



## hasardeur (26. August 2013)

Gerissene Speiche wird schwer als Garantiefall anerkennen zu lassen, da meist mangelnde Wartung (Speichen nachziehen) oder zu heftige Fahrweise (eher selten) die Ursache sind. Wenn Du die Fanes noch kein halbes Jahr hast, kannst Du es ja versuchen...wegen Beweislastumkehr. 
Also Speichen und Nippel bestellen, wenn Du tubeless unterwegs bist, auch neues Yellow-Tape. Das kostet nicht mehr, als der Versand des Laufrades, geht deutlich schneller  und spart Nerven.


----------



## daniel_MTB (26. August 2013)

Ok, denke mal das ich mir die Nippel und SPeichen selber besorge.
 @Skwal: Bie den Sun Ringle sind weelsmith Speichen verbaut. Allerdings kann ich die nirgends bei bike components finden. Hast Du zufällig den link zu den Speichen die Du meinst?


----------



## JpunktF (26. August 2013)

Das sind die Speichen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35695_Ersatzspeiche-SP-26--.html

Ein Tipp: bestell am besten gleich mal 5 oder mehr ;-)


----------



## Bukk (26. August 2013)

da es da anscheinend 3 unterschiedliche Längen gibt:
wäre es als Ersatz letztendlich sinnvoll einfach ein paar von den längsten zu ordern und im Notfall schleift man unten einfach die paar Millimeter ab ?


----------



## JpunktF (26. August 2013)

Bukk schrieb:


> da es da anscheinend 3 unterschiedliche Längen gibt:
> wäre es als Ersatz letztendlich sinnvoll einfach ein paar von den längsten zu ordern und im Notfall schleift man unten einfach die paar Millimeter ab ?




Wenn das Felixthelightwolf hört... ;-)

Ich persönlich nehm die 265 für alles, ob das Gewinde jetzt nen Millimeter mehr oder weniger im Nippel ist ist meiner rein subjektiven Meinung nach egal...

Und weil ich als Ersatz immer einen Messingnippel nehm ist bisher auch keine ersetzte Speiche erneut schadhaft geworden.


----------



## jissel (26. August 2013)

Gibt es einen Fanes Enduro 3.0 Fahrer in der Nähe von Trier, Koblenz, Köln, Saarbrücken am besten L oder M?


----------



## Mr_stef (26. August 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Fanes Enduro 3.0 Fahrer in der Nähe von Trier, Koblenz, Köln, Saarbrücken am besten L oder M?



wenn mir schon beim Thema sind: gibt es in Stuttgart jemanden, der einen mal probesitzen lassen würde? Größe auf jeden Fall M.


----------



## hasardeur (26. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595809


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jissel (27. August 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595809



Ich hab hier gefragt da bestimmt nicht alle Fanes Fahrer hier eingetragen sind.
Ich hab mir das ICB02 Bestellt jedoch bin ich mit der Verarbeitung nicht zufrieden und ich habe schon vorher zwischen der Fanes und dem ICB02 geschwankt. Von der Geo sind beide ja fast identisch möchte die Fanes jedoch vor dem Kauf mal in Live sehen und auch mal drauf sitzen.
Wie ist die Verarbeitung der Fanes?


----------



## hasardeur (27. August 2013)

Sind defnitiv nur ein Bruchteil der Fanes-Besitzer, aber ein lohnender Anfang.

Die Verarbeitung der Fanes ist gut, die des ICB meiner Meinung nach auch. Ausrutscher gibt es überall, da die Rahmen ja von Menschen und nicht von Robotern produziert werden. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, geht Carver da auch sehr kulant mit um. Alutech natürlich auch. Mir ist auch nur die leicht schiefe Sattelstütze an den ersten ICBs bekannt. Dort gibt es auf Wunsch einen neuen Rahmen.
Das ICB würde ich eher mit der Fanes AM auf eine Stufe stellen, nicht mit der EN.


----------



## jissel (29. August 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sind defnitiv nur ein Bruchteil der Fanes-Besitzer, aber ein lohnender Anfang.
> 
> Die Verarbeitung der Fanes ist gut, die des ICB meiner Meinung nach auch. Ausrutscher gibt es überall, da die Rahmen ja von Menschen und nicht von Robotern produziert werden. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, geht Carver da auch sehr kulant mit um. Alutech natürlich auch. Mir ist auch nur die leicht schiefe Sattelstütze an den ersten ICBs bekannt. Dort gibt es auf Wunsch einen neuen Rahmen.
> Das ICB würde ich eher mit der Fanes AM auf eine Stufe stellen, nicht mit der EN.



wieso soll das ICB eher mit der Fanes AM verglichen werden?


----------



## hasardeur (29. August 2013)

Weil es mMn eher am Fanes AM als am EN ist. Beide (ICB + Fanes AM)  sind AM+ bis Enduro, wobei das Fanes EN eher Enduro+ (oder Superenduro) bis Freeride ist. Jetzt kann man natürlich noch  lange über diese Begriffe diskutieren.


----------



## Janf85 (2. September 2013)

Servus. Welche Größe bei 1,90  ?

Ich tendiere zum XL mit 50er o. noch kürzerem Vorbau.

nen 601 in L und nen Tyee in L waren mir zu klein. 601 mit Versenkbarer stütze nicht genug Sattelauszug (435 / 150 mm )um ordentlich treten zu können und das Tyee in L war sehr kompakt (Kopf über der Vorderradnabe). Das 301 in XL zu stelzig daher überlege ich ....


----------



## raenii (2. September 2013)

wenn du nicht weit nach Nürnberg hast, kannst mein XL Probe fahren, alternativ gibt's nen Thread mit Fanesbesitzern die zur Probefahrt laden,wo vielleicht auch einer in deiner Nähe ist. pauschal sagen lässt sich das schlecht, vor allem wenn du genau zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen tendierst.


----------



## Janf85 (2. September 2013)

Danke, ist leider zu weit... Ich denke ich werde aber wirklich mal das XL näher ins AUge fassen, da ich einen kürzeren Vorbau generell angenehmer finde, als einen längeren.


----------



## hasardeur (2. September 2013)

Bin auch 1,90 cm, fahre das XL mit 45mm Vorbau...passt mir prima für meinen Zweck (technische Trails, ab und an mal Flugstunden).


----------



## Janf85 (2. September 2013)

Das hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (2. September 2013)

Auch 1,90 ... fahre das L mit 60er Vorbau und bin top zufrieden... 

Ich steh allerdings auch auf verspielte Bikes da die Fanes  sobalds schnell wird eh ein Brett ist.

Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Mr_stef (9. September 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich schon Infos was 2014 am fanes geändert wird. Oder keine Änderungen?


----------



## Chrisinger (14. September 2013)

Kurze Frage bei einem Fanes in M müsste doch eine Gabel mit 186mm Schaftlänge reichen oder?

Besten Dank


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. September 2013)

Wenn du ohne Spacer und Türmchen fahren willst kannst du dann noch mal so zwei cm Absägen, wenn ich gerade bei mir halbwegs richtig gemessen habe.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. September 2013)

Top, danke. Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da das Steuerrohr mit 120mm kurz ist.


----------



## juju752 (14. September 2013)

Hi, 
hab mal eine dumme Frage. Muss ich eigentlich den Service in den  vorgeschriebenen Wartungsintervallen (3 Mon., 1 Jahr usw.) beim Fachhändler machen lassen, damit die Garantie der Fanes nicht verfällt? Oder kann ich mein Bike auch komplett selber Pflegen? Wie lange ist eigentlich die Garantie der Fanes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2013)

Da es gerade in unserer Gegend erschreckend wenig wirklich fachkundige 2Radmechaniker gibt, mache ich die Services an allen Bikes meiner Familie selbst. Am Ende mußt Du aber selber wissen, wie Du es machst. Ich habe mir jedenfalls nur einmal ein Rad von einem "Professionellen" verhunzen lassen.


----------



## clemsi (20. September 2013)

taugt der Alutech LRS was?
Ich überlege, das kleinste Enduro mit Vivid Dämpfer zu holen, dann die Zee von meinem jetztigen Bike dran und dieses komplett verscherbeln (anstatt für 1950 den Enduro Frame mit Vivid und nur komponenten tauschen).

Wie ist die X7 2fach Schaltung? Was ist type2? Kann man da einen bashring und eine richtige KeFü montieren?

Ich würde dann im Laufe der Zeit das Bike weiter ausbauen (evtl. wechsel auf x01, Hope Hoops LRS usw.). Sinnvoll?


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Frage.

Bin eigentlich sicher das ich bei meinem 3.0 die Ausfallenden von 135x10 auf 142x12 wechseln kann.

Ich finde aber da nix zu.

Und welche Achse brauche ich dann dazu?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2013)

Dieselbe, die Du hast. An der Breite des Hinterbaus ändert sich ja nix.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe jetzt eine 10mm Thru Bolt Achse.
Die Nabe ist 142x12.
Am Rahmen wechsle ich dann nur die Ausfallenden, richtig?
Müssen dann noch Hülsen über die 10mm Achse?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2013)

Oh Mann, ich sehe gerade, Du hast wohl mit QR10 Achsinlays geordert. Dann brauchst Du neue Achsinlays (Fanes Achsinlays 12x135/142mm für M12 Steckachse) und die Steckachse.

Die Acsinlays findest Du hier: http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30_1

Das 2., 3. und 4. Teil.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke.
Den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen.
Ich habe die Seiten mit den E-Teilen einfach nicht gefunden.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich sehe gerade, Du hast wohl mit QR10 Achsinlays geordert. Dann brauchst Du neue Achsinlays (Fanes Achsinlays 12x135/142mm für M12 Steckachse) und die Steckachse.
> 
> Die Acsinlays findest Du hier: http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30_1
> 
> Das 2., 3. und 4. Teil.



Habe jetzt die Marz. Achse in 12x135 genommen.
Verdammt der Spass kostet über 250 Ohren für alles.

Wehe die 650B shice macht keinen Spass


----------



## wolfi (9. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Marz. Achse in 12x135 genommen.
> Verdammt der Spass kostet über 250 Ohren für alles.
> 
> Wehe die 650B shice macht keinen Spass




dass du auch jedem trend hinterherlaufen musst!
wie nennt sich das noch?
fashionvictim!
gruß
wolfi
(der weiterhin auf den steinzeitlichen 26" rummrollt...)


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> dass du auch jedem trend hinterherlaufen musst!
> wie nennt sich das noch?
> fashionvictim!
> gruß
> ...



Ja echt zum Kot...
Hätte ich mal bloss nicht diesen saugünstigen E13 Trs+ LRS geschossen.
Bei hälfte vom NP konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Die ganze 650B Sosse --> LRS, Umbau und Pellen kostet mich jetzt schon was bei 850 ohren.
Da kaufen sich andere ganze Bikes für


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (9. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> saugünstigen E13 Trs+ LRS geschossen.



tja... wer billig kauft

.... obwohl, dein rahmen war ja auch billig


----------



## Emtix (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wurde hier vll schonmal besprochen, aber was haltet ihr von einer 160mm Gabel (RS Pike) in der Fanes?

Versaut es die Geometrie oder ist das fahrbar?

Danke


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

Probier es doch einfach mal aus, indem Du entsprechend mehr SAG fährst (Druckstufe erhöhen, um Durchschlag zu vermeiden und nicht zu harte Gangart). Das ist zwar kein perfekter Vergleich, weil Gabel sehr weich, aber wenigstens kannst Du die Geometrie-Änderung einigermaßen selbst testen, ob sie für Dich taugt. Ich denke, die entschiedenste Änderung wird der steilere Lenkwinkel sein. Die stärkere Sattelüberhöhung könnte man zur Not mit einem stärkeren Lenker-Rise korrigieren. Das Tretlager kommt auch ein bisschen runter, was mich stören würde, kann aber auch Vorteile haben (Kurvenlage).


----------



## Piefke (11. Oktober 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> wurde hier vll schonmal besprochen, aber was haltet ihr von einer 160mm Gabel (RS Pike) in der Fanes?


Ich persönlich nicht sehr viel. Ich bin in meiner Fanes bisher gefahren:
Fox 36 Van RC2 160 mm- baute mir persönlich zu tief
Totem Solo Air - Einbauhöhe OK, aber die Gabel hielt mit dem Hinterbau nicht mit
MZ 55 RC3 EVO ti, erst 170 mm und jetzt auf 180 mm getravelt - gefälät mir mit 180 mm auch von der Höhe her besser als mit 170 mm und ist jetzt eine dem Hinterbau ebenbürdige Gabel.


----------



## Emtix (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.
Schade, ich würde gerne die Pike fahren da die Lyrik sehr schwer ist ...


----------



## Kharne (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann solltest du vllt für ein Teibun nachdenken, denn wenn ne Lyrik zu schwer ist, ist die Fanes nix für dich.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Oktober 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Schade, ich würde gerne die Pike fahren da die Lyrik sehr schwer ist ...



Bos Deville, habe ich bei mir drin.
Hatte ich S-Works Enduro auch schon.

Geile Gabel


----------



## Emtix (11. Oktober 2013)

die hat doch auch "nur" 160mm oder?


----------



## Piefke (11. Oktober 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Schade, ich würde gerne die Pike fahren da die Lyrik sehr schwer ist ...


Dann würde ich aber auch ein Fanes AM nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. Oktober 2013)

Gibts aber auch in 170


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn ich persönlich nicht finde, das die Fanes mit 160er zu flach oder steil wird (hatte eine 34er drin), mach doch folgendes: Nimm die Pike in der 27,5" Variante und steck ein 26" Vorderrad rein. Das sieht gar nicht schlecht aus und bringt gut Bauhöhe....und zukunftssicher ist es auch ;-)


----------



## Emtix (11. Oktober 2013)

Geht das?!?


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Geht das?!?



Ja, aber zur visuellen Absicherung schicke ich euch später mal ein Bild.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Emtix (11. Oktober 2013)

Cool.... Ja und das funktioniert Geometrie mäßig?
Simmuliert die 650b Gabel eine normale mit mehr fw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Schade, ich würde gerne die Pike fahren da die Lyrik sehr schwer ist ...



kannst du auch... das Rad wird dann schon sehr Sportlich, sozusagen CC Enduro. Ich habe es mal eine Zeitlang mit der 150mm Sektor gefahren, weil die kecke Franzosenforke zu Goustafff  mußte.... by the way de 160 mm BOS hat nur 156mm und die 150mm Sektor 154mm Federweg, dafür baut die BOS höher so das sie sich besser im Enduro anfühlt


----------



## Kharne (11. Oktober 2013)

@supurb-bicycles:
Kannst du mir bitte die Anschrift von eurem Pulverer geben? Wollte mein Bike lasieren lassen


----------



## Emtix (12. Oktober 2013)

Hat noch jemand eine Meinung zu 650B gabeln in der fanes um dIe Bauhöhe einer Lyrik zu erreichen?


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2013)

So Männers des Leichtaues..... auch zu mir fand der Titanschrauben Tuningsatz den weg und nach Studiums des Montagehinweises fix die Schrauben getauscht, seiht auch gut aus nur das Fix hat sich gerächt  

dieser Teil der Schraube 





kommt ja in den Teil des Lagers 





nun kann es aber sein das das Lager Untermaß oder die Schraube Übermaß hat und beim bloßen rein schrauben werdet ihr nicht merken das der Teil der später im Lager sitzt so stramm dort drin festsitzt das ihr euch bei einem späteren raus schrauben die ganze Wippe verbiegt, weil die Schraube nicht aus dem Lager kann und sich die Wippe über die Schraube abgestützt über das Gewinde im Sattelrohr nach Außen biegt.

Kurzes Telefonat mit Jürgen und dem Tipp, die Wippe vor verbauen der Schrauben Komplett auszubauen und vorher zu prüfen wie leicht die Schraube in das Lager geht (erst mal ohne die Beilagscheiben) dann geht es auch leichter die Schraube wieder raus zudrücken.

Sitzt sie zu stramm war der Tipp vom Jü den Teil der Schraube der im Lager sitzt mit Schleifpapier abzuschleifen..... mir ist das zu ungenau und dauert zu lange.

So geht es besser ..... 





Schraube in den Akkuschrauber, Gas geben und einfach die Schlüsselfeile draufdrücken. Dann Schraube wieder raus und die Leichtgängigkeit Prüfen, immer noch zu schwer ! Dann noch eine Runde mit der Feile usw.


----------



## sportritter80 (14. Oktober 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wurde hier vll schonmal besprochen, aber was haltet ihr von einer 160mm Gabel (RS Pike) in der Fanes?
> 
> ...



Da die PIKE 650B Solo Air 160mm nirgends zu bekommen ist, hier schon mal ein Foto mit Totem + 650B Vorderrad:



...und nein, es fährt so nicht, eh Fragen kommen


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Du könntest auch eine Durolux nehmen. Da soll auch ein 650B reinpassen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Schraube in den Akkuschrauber, Gas geben und einfach die Schlüsselfeile draufdrücken. Dann Schraube wieder raus und die Leichtgängigkeit Prüfen, immer noch zu schwer ! Dann noch eine Runde mit der Feile usw.


Tja, ich hab sie komplett drin und schon mal ein wenig lockern müssen um den Horstlink auf und zu zu bekommen.
Nicht toll weil es natürlich klemmt wie blöd. Das wird ein Heidenspass, sobald das mal ganz auf muss. Leichtes klopfen mit dem Gummihammer auf die Strebe hilft nämlich nichts. Danke für den Tip für die Nacharbeit, wenn es dann mal draussen ist.


----------



## ollo (15. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab sie komplett drin und schon mal ein wenig lockern müssen um den Horstlink auf und zu zu bekommen.
> Nicht toll weil es natürlich klemmt wie blöd. Das wird ein Heidenspass, sobald das mal ganz auf muss. Leichtes klopfen mit dem Gummihammer auf die Strebe hilft nämlich nichts. Danke für den Tip für die Nacharbeit, wenn es dann mal draussen ist.



da hat man dann leicht erhöhten Puls


----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> nun kann es aber sein das das Lager Untermaß oder die Schraube Übermaß hat   [...] Dann noch eine Runde mit der Feile usw.





Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> [...]Leichtes klopfen mit dem Gummihammer auf die Strebe hilft nämlich nichts. Danke für den Tip für die Nacharbeit, wenn es dann mal draussen ist.



Was kostet die Schraube noch gleich?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

Was willst du mir damit sagen?

Ich kriege den Hinterbau mehr oder minder ohne rohe Gewalt nicht mehr auseinander. Das finde ich nicht so prickeld. Hätte ich das mit der notwendigen Nacharbeit mal vorher gewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2013)

oh nichts gegen dich   

Ich finde es auch nicht prickelnd, dass man recht viel Geld bezahlt und dann eine Bastellösung hat.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, dem kann ich nur zustimmen, vor allem mit dem Ärger der mich erwartet, wenn ich das wieder auseinander haben will.


----------



## ollo (15. Oktober 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> Was kostet die Schraube noch gleich?




es liegt nicht an der Schraube, die Lager sind nicht unbedingt Maßhaltig, drei Wippen habe ich hier und an jeder geht ein und dieselbe Schraube unterschiedlich schwer oder leicht rein. Also egal was die Schraube kostet, die ist Ok. 

Entscheidend ist das der Hinweis auf das "Probieren wie es passt" fehlt.  

.


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Oktober 2013)

Servus zusammen,
bitte schaut mal in meine Alben, dort gibt es eine Bilderserie, wie ihr die Schrauben ohne Probleme einbaut und wieder löst:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63820

Zur Sache an sich: Generell ist es erwünscht, dass die Schrauben "straff" im Lager sitzen, mit zu großen Toleranzen hätte man den Effekt von ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen. Allerdings wurden die Schrauben für die Toleranzen der Fanes V4 optimiert, hier haben wir besonders an den Details der Lagertechnik gearbeitet um alte Schwachstellen auszumerzen. Aber auch hier müssen die Schrauben straff sitzen...
Schönen Gruß,
Basti


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi Ihr Alutecher! Klasse, wie Ihr das macht! So macht dann die Bastelei umso mehr Spass, wnn derJü und der Bastl, äh, Basti, das vormachen. Ich bestelle die Dchraubenkits gleich anschließend zusammen mit dem Flaschenöffnertool...


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Alutecher! Klasse, wie Ihr das macht! So macht dann die Bastelei umso mehr Spass, wnn derJü und der Bastl, äh, Basti, das vormachen. Ich bestelle die Dchraubenkits gleich anschließend zusammen mit dem Flaschenöffnertool...



Du brauchst dafür ein Tool  .... da lob ich mir meine Syntace Sattelklemme


----------



## clemsi (20. Oktober 2013)

ich denke, dass ist hier besser aufgehoben:
ich hab erst letztes Jahr angefangen, im Gelände zu fahren. Das Strive  ist auf den hometrails gut aufgehoben, aber gerade in zB  Saalbach/Leogang tat es mir schon etwas leid. 
Da BikePark besuche auch nächstes Jahr vermehrt aufm Zettel stehen, aber  ich nicht vor habe, ernsthaft (race) DH zu fahren (eher die  Flow/Freeride Strecken mit Sprüngen usw) , ist eben die Überlegung, das  Strive gegen die Eierlegendewollmilchsau einzutauschen (Fanes Enduro?)   oder zusätzlich einen 180er Freerider zu holen- aber irgendwie sterben  die aus?
Gestern bin ich kurz das Demo und das Status Probe gefahren- ist mir  (noch) ne Nummer zu arg. Hab dann später noch einen getroffen, der hatte  im Status vorne ne 180er drin- würde mir auch noch taugen (als  Alternative zum SX Trail zB), nur hätte ich dann eben das 160er  Tourenenduro und den 180er Freerider, bei einem geschätzten  Fahrverhältnis 80%/20% - lohnt das?


----------



## Kharne (20. Oktober 2013)

Leih dir für Parkbesuche nen effen Freerider. Entweder dir macht das ganze schnell keinen 
Spaß mehr, oder du willst mehr, und dann wirst du mit nem Dowhillbike besser aufgehoben 
sein, als mit ner Fanes.


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. Oktober 2013)

@ollo: ne Du, deswegen doch nicht das Tool! Die Pulle wird ganz eifach am Pedal entj********.  
Es wäre nur wegen des 40er Torx. Zudem habbich nun ein neues Rad, nein, ich hab die Fanes NICHT verkauft, sondern einen DTSwiss XR Carbon eingebaut. Nun ist der Hinterbau so, wie ich ihn mir wünsche: sahnig im Ansprechverhalten, den gesamten Federweg nutzend und auch noch leichter... feinifeinifeini! Danke für diese Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (20. Oktober 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> @ollo: ne Du, deswegen doch nicht das Tool! Die Pulle wird ganz eifach am Pedal entj********.
> Es wäre nur wegen des 40er Torx. Zudem habbich nun ein neues Rad, nein, ich hab die Fanes NICHT verkauft, sondern einen DTSwiss XR Carbon eingebaut. Nun ist der Hinterbau so, wie ich ihn mir wünsche: sahnig im Ansprechverhalten, den gesamten Federweg nutzend und auch noch leichter... feinifeinifeini! Danke für diese Idee!



ist es nicht erstaunlich was dieser "billige" (Technisch gesehen) und antiquierte DT Dämpfer aus so einer Fanes raus holt. ist kein Dämpfer für den Park aber als AM und für nicht allzu Aggressive Fahrer mit zu viel Airtime geht er wunderbar....... ich glaub es liegt an der wunderbar einstellbaren Zugstufe das sich das Rad gleich nach viel mehr anfühlt


----------



## basti1985 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hat grad wer das Dremoment der Geometrieverstellschraube ( der Daempferaufnahme) da und könnt es posten ? Bzw. Die drehmotabelle , find es nicht mehr .


----------



## metalheadtom (25. Oktober 2013)

bitteschön:


----------



## basti1985 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke


----------



## sportritter80 (9. November 2013)

Habe gerade die Fanes Enduro Carbon Sitzstrebe an meinem Enduro 3.0 montiert.
Beim Schaltwerk montieren habe ich das Problem, dass das Schaltauge nicht mehr zu passen scheint. 
Dachte man kann das vorhandene Schaltauge/Achsinlays einfach übernehmen?


----------



## juju752 (9. November 2013)

Siehe Homepage: Als Ersatz für Fanes AM Rahmen oder zur Nachrüstung von Fanes Enduro Rahmen ab Version 3.0. Bei einer Umrüstung der Fanes Enduro auf die AllMountain Strebe, so wie wir es bei der Enduro SL anbieten, bitte das passende FanesAM Schaltauge mitbestellen. Die Radstandverstellung der Enduro Sitzstreben ist nach dieser Umrüstung nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalheadtom (9. November 2013)

gilt aber nur für die AM Strebe, er hat aber die Enduro! Richtig?
Bei der können lt. Homepage vorhandene Inlays übernommen werden 

Edit: hab grad geschaut, es gibt tatsächlich unterschiedliche Schaltaugen.
http://alutech-cycles.com/Schaltauge-Fanes-Enduro


----------



## sportritter80 (10. November 2013)

Ja ich hab die Enduro Sitzstrebe mit Radstandverstellung, also nicht die AM.
Laut  Homepage können die vorhandenen Inlays übernommen werden, die  Notwendigkeit eines neuen Schaltauges steht nirgendwo beschrieben, na  super. Schaltauge ist ja in dem Fall ein Teil des Inlets, könnte man meinen.
Und wenn man wirklich ein ein spezielles Schaltauge braucht, dann sollen die es halt hinschreiben.
Das kanns doch echt nicht sein


----------



## ollo (10. November 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Fanes Enduro Carbon Sitzstrebe an meinem Enduro 3.0 montiert.
> Beim Schaltwerk montieren habe ich das Problem, dass das Schaltauge nicht mehr zu passen scheint.
> Dachte man kann das vorhandene Schaltauge/Achsinlays einfach übernehmen?



was passt den da jetzt nicht ?? Das Inlay und Schaltauge schon mal versucht ohne Schaltwerk zu montieren ?


----------



## metalheadtom (10. November 2013)

@sportritter80
passt den die linke Seite mit der Bremsaufnahme?
Hab nämlich auch schon über die Carbonstreben nachgedacht. Da wäre es gut zu wissen was nun passt oder was man alles zusätzlich braucht.
Ich fände es auch unschön mit der montage zu beginnen und dann festzustellen das nix passt und man noch Teile nachkaufen muss.


----------



## Skwal (10. November 2013)

Man kann das Schaltauge für die Alustrebe auch selbst etwas abschleifen, dann passt es für die Carbonstrebe.Es steht nur eine Nut etwas im Weg.
Aber es wäre natürlich schön diese Informationen vorher zu haben!


----------



## sportritter80 (10. November 2013)

@metalheadtom
Ja die Bremsaufnahme passt.
@ollo
Das Inlet passt auch, nur ist der untere Steg (11mm) bei der Carbonstrebe etwas breiter als bei der Alustrebe (8mm).

Hier nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:




Edit: Auf selber Abschleifen hab ich keine Lust, mir reicht die Gewichtsersparnis von 385g der Carbonstrebe (465g) im Vergleich zur Alustrebe (850g). Leichter als erwartet!


----------



## sportritter80 (11. November 2013)

so alles wieder im Lot, dank Feile!
derJü hat mittlerweile die Webseite aktualisiert, und einen Hinweis dazu aufgenommen!
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Carbon-Sitzstrebe


----------



## daniel_MTB (20. November 2013)

Mich würde interessieren was ihr im Winter mit eurer Fanes macht. Ich wollte diesen Winter auch bei Schnee fahren... muss aber ein paar km asphalt fahren um in den Wald zu kommen. Die Straßen werden sicher bald mit Streusalz zugebommt  Das Salz ist ja bekanntlich agressiv und ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es sich auf meine Dämpfer etc. auswirkt.


----------



## Thiel (20. November 2013)

Das wird zerfallen. Kauf dir ein holzrad 
Ich spritze es nach salzkontakt ab und gut ist. Ist aber auch mehr für das bessere gefühl.


----------



## juju752 (21. November 2013)

Welchen RS Monarch Plus Dämpfer brauche ich für die Fanes? Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV LM steht auf der Hompepage von Alutech. Finde ich aber mit dem Tune nirgends!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F1o (21. November 2013)

LM ist der Tune.
L rebound, M compression


----------



## juju752 (27. November 2013)

Was brauche ich um eine Tapered Gabel in meine Fanes einzubauen, wenn ich jetzt eine 1 1/8 habe?


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. November 2013)

Kommt drauf an welchen Steuersatz Du im Bike hast. Bei einigen reicht es, den Gabelkonus zu wechseln...
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## juju752 (27. November 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welchen Steuersatz Du im Bike hast. Bei einigen reicht es, den Gabelkonus zu wechseln...
> Gruß,
> Basti



Hab nen ACROS Ai/AiSXE-22 Steuersatz schwarz elox ZS44/28,6 ZS56/30 (1 1/8 Gabelkonus) Also einfach einen anderen Gabelkonus?

Gruß, 
Julian


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. November 2013)

Ja, den anderen Konus solltets Du ohne Probleme bei Acros bekommen!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## juju752 (27. November 2013)

Danke!


----------



## sportritter80 (27. November 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> Hab nen ACROS Ai/AiSXE-22 Steuersatz schwarz elox ZS44/28,6 ZS56/30 (1 1/8 Gabelkonus) Also einfach einen anderen Gabelkonus?
> 
> Gruß,
> Julian


 
Hi, du brauchst den hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29429_Gabelkonus-AiX-03---AiX-22---Aix-24-.html
*Herstellernummer:* 
*40 mm:* 51.01.002 (1.5" )


----------



## sportritter80 (27. November 2013)

Wo wir beim Thema Steuersatz sind.
Kennt jemand ne gute Alternative zu dem Acros?
Bei mir läuft das Unterteil nach gerade einer Saison schon extrem rau.


----------



## ollo (27. November 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema Steuersatz sind.
> Kennt jemand ne gute Alternative zu dem Acros?
> Bei mir läuft das Unterteil nach gerade einer Saison schon extrem rau.



cane creek, Reset oder der Klassiker und noch was zum vererben Chris King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (28. November 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> Was brauche ich um eine Tapered Gabel in meine Fanes einzubauen, wenn ich jetzt eine 1 1/8 habe?



Wenn Du den Rahmen noch nicht bestellt hast, ist die 1 1/4 Option durchaus technisch sinnvoll. Du kannst die kleine Gabel mit dem Reduziersteuersatz nutzen. Und wenn Du später mal ne tapered Gabel einbauen willst, reicht ein Steuersatzwechsel.


----------



## juju752 (28. November 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Rahmen noch nicht bestellt hast, ist die 1 1/4 Option durchaus technisch sinnvoll. Du kannst die kleine Gabel mit dem Reduziersteuersatz nutzen. Und wenn Du später mal ne tapered Gabel einbauen willst, reicht ein Steuersatzwechsel.



Nene, bin am überlegen im Frühjahr meine MZ 55CR gegen eine Manitou Mattoc Pro (gibt es nur Tapered) oder eine 27,5 Pike RCT3 Solo zu tauschen.


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2013)

Hmm...ich würde die Zocchi dann gern mal ausprobieren, mit anschließender Kaufoption. Melde Dich mal, wenn Du den Tausch vollzogen hast.


----------



## eljugador (29. November 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich verzweifel noch.
Ich möchte mir gern aufgrund besserer Abfahrtsperformance eine neuen Dämpferkaufen. Mit dem Cane Creek DB liebäugel ich schon seit 2009 damals noch mit dem Froggy. Den Neuen DB CS gibt es ja laut alutech mit passendem Set Up.
Meint ihr der kommt von der Performace an einen gepushten FOX Van RC2 hin? Oder eben den neuen Vivid coil.? Das Problem ist das man über jeden der Dämpfer hier im Forum lesen kann das er probleme hat und andere sind wieder mega zu frieden hat jemand einenj direkten Vergleich? 
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2013)

Frage:

Ich fahre auf meine Fanes 3.0 einen E13 TRS+ LRS in 650b
Ich möchte die Carbon Strebe nachrüsten.

Jürgens schreibt mir das die aktuell nicht lieferbar ist und das der Rahmen dafür nachgefräst werden muss.

Was wird den da gefräst?


----------



## ollo (30. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Ich fahre auf meine Fanes 3.0 einen E13 TRS+ LRS in 650b
> Ich möchte die Carbon Strebe nachrüsten.
> ...



Technik Rene fragen ..... technik-hotline: +49(0)4353-9980835 TelefonzeitenMontags-Freitags jeweils von 10.00-12.00Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxx Perfexx (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 

für 2014 hat Alutech ein Komplettbile der Fanes in XS angekündigt. Diese Größe würde meiner Frau sehr gut passen, jedoch bin ich mir mit der Ausstattung unsicher. Sind diese Komponenten sinnvoll? Besonders das X-Fusion Fahrwerk und die Hayes Bremsen sagen mir nicht viel.

Ausstattung:
Dämpfer:	X-Fusion O2 RL, 215x63mm, Soft-Tune
Steuersatz:	-
Gabel:	X-Fusion Slant R, 160mm, Soft Rebound Tune
Vorbau:	Raceface Respond 45mm, schwarz
Lenker:	Raceface Ride 685mm, schwarz
Griffe:	Ergon GA1 EVO Schraubgriffe
Sattelklemme:	Aluminium Inbus, schwarz
Sattelstütze:	TwinWorks 31,6x400mm, schwarz
Sattel:	Ergon SM30 Comp, CroMo-Streben
Schalthebel:	Sram X5 Trigger 2x10-fach
Schaltwerk:	Sram X5 medium-cage
Umwerfer:	Sram X5 2-fach, Low Direct Mount
Kettenführung:	ohne
Kurbelsatz:	Raceface Respond 24/36Zähne mit Bash-Guard, 160mm, schwarz
Innenlager:	Raceface
Kette:	KMC X10
Kassette:	Sram PG 1030, 11-36Zähne, 10-fach
Bremsen:	Hayes Prime Expert, 180/180mm
Laufräder:	SunRinglé Charger Comp 26"
Bereifung:	Vorne: Onza Ibex FR / Hinten: Onza Canis FR


----------



## hasardeur (2. Dezember 2013)

Das XS soll vor allem auch für Kids gedacht sein und dort den Einstieg mit einem günstigen Preis ermöglichen.
X-Fusion-Elemente sind an sich nicht schlecht. In USA gibt es eine große Fan-Gemeinde.

Die restliche Ausstattung ist funktional. Einzig eine Reverb oder ähnliches fehlt mir. Da es sich letztlich nur um einen kleineren Rahmen handelt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es auch die anderen Komplett-Modell in dieser Größe geben wird, nur dieses Modell als Einstieg eben "speziell" ist. Vielleicht kann Basti dazu mal was sagen, wenn er wieder vorbei schaut.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Dezember 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Ich fahre auf meine Fanes 3.0 einen E13 TRS+ LRS in 650b
> Ich möchte die Carbon Strebe nachrüsten.
> ...


 
Servus O.,
am Yoke muss etwas u-förmig ausgeformt werden, das betrifft die Fanes aber nur, wenn du den fixen Radstand fahren willst. Kannst Du dir bei mir gerne anschauen!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Dezember 2013)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für 2014 hat Alutech ein Komplettbile der Fanes in XS angekündigt. Diese Größe würde meiner Frau sehr gut passen, jedoch bin ich mir mit der Ausstattung unsicher. Sind diese Komponenten sinnvoll? Besonders das X-Fusion Fahrwerk und die Hayes Bremsen sagen mir nicht viel.
> 
> ...


 
Moin, in der Tat ist es so, dass sich das Komplettbike vor allem an die Jugend richtet (die haben ähnliche Probleme wie leichte (im Sinne von Gewicht) Frauen. Zu der Spezifikation: die Xfusion Elemente sind recht leicht und haben einen sehr weiten Vertsellbereich, was besonders in Hinblick auf den geringen Luftdruck in Kombination mit der Zugstufe wichtig ist. Die Bremse habe ich gewählt, weil sich Druckpunkt und Hebelweite unabhängig verstellen lassen und die Hebel somit sehr nah am Lenker liegen können.
Natürlich kannst Du dir einen hochwertigeren Aufbau jederzeit auf Basis des Rahmens von uns anbieten lassen!
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Dezember 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Servus O.,
> am Yoke muss etwas u-förmig ausgeformt werden, das betrifft die Fanes aber nur, wenn du den fixen Radstand fahren willst. Kannst Du dir bei mir gerne anschauen!
> Gruß, Basti



 

Bekommen wir bestimmt mal ein WE irgendwie hin.

Du hast nicht noch zufällig eine Carbon Streben in deiner Restekiste liegen?


----------



## ollo (2. Dezember 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ......... Die Bremse habe ich gewählt, weil sich Druckpunkt und Hebelweite unabhängig verstellen lassen und die Hebel somit sehr nah am Lenker liegen können.
> .....
> Gruß,
> Basti




gute Wahl  ......und sicher auch eine Option für  die Rahmengröße M und L, da Fahrer- rinnen mit "Kleinen Händen"  das selbe Problem haben..... meine Frau Flucht auch immer, entweder die Hebelweite stimmt oder der Druckpunkt beides zusammen hat Vatti noch nicht hin bekommen


----------



## basinga (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,


ich würde gerne wissen welche Größe vom Fanes ich wohl bräuchte.
Ich bin ca. 190cm groß, abends ein bisschen kleiner 
und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91 cm bin also genau zwischen "L" und "XL" .
Zu was würdet ihr da Raten?




Gruß


----------



## maze1601 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin 186, Schrittlänge 90 cm. Ich habe die Sattelstütze Kind Shock LEV 150 mm fast komplett unten. Daher würde ich dir ggf. eher zu L raten. Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## raenii (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich rate dir zu L, bin knapp 1,95m und Schritthöhe 95 cm und fahre ein XL, wobei ich manchmal selbst gern ein L hätte


----------



## hasardeur (13. Dezember 2013)

Habe fast genau Deine Maße und bin mit XL glücklich (40er Vorbau). Ich muss aber auch  fast alle Höhenmeter erkurbeln. Wenn ich überwiegend shutteln würde, wäre vielleicht eine L Fanes angebracht. Meine 125er Reverb habe ich übrigens ca. 5cm ausgezogen.

Also: Ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basinga (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Das Bike soll eigentlich für alles von Tour über Trails und ab und zu in den Bikepark sein.
Shuttel gibt's hier nicht müsste also überall selber hoch.
Ist aber auch nicht so wild hier 




raenii schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zu L, bin knapp 1,95m und Schritthöhe 95 cm und fahre ein XL, wobei ich manchmal selbst gern ein L hätte


Wobei vermisst du den "L" Rahmen 


Und noch was?
warum gefällt allen das Fanes so gut?.... Das ist ja schrecklich gibt nirgendwo ein gebrauchtes


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Dezember 2013)

basinga schrieb:


> warum gefällt allen das Fanes so gut?.... Das ist ja schrecklich gibt nirgendwo ein gebrauchtes
> >>
> 
> Das Bike soll eigentlich für alles von Tour über Trails und ab und zu in den Bikepark sein.



Du hast dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben... 

Woher kommst du? Ich rate dir auch zu *L*.. 1,90, 90 SL

Grüße
Jan


----------



## basinga (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme aus dem Kreis Kleve.
Hätte spontan auch zum "L" tendiert.
Hatte mal ein Cross/Touren Rad und stand auch zwischen 2 Größen und habe das Größere genommen.
Mein Bruder hat ein halbes Jahr später das gleiche eine Nummer kleiner gekauft.
Das Kleine empfand ich als viel agiler als meinen Riesen Klopper 


Gruß


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Dezember 2013)

basinga schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen welche Größe vom Fanes ich wohl bräuchte.
> ...



Bei gleichen Daten habe ich mich für L entschieden, weil ich ein agiles Bike haben wollte. War gleich nach der Entscheidung für die Fanes die beste Entscheidung. 

Habe übrigens mit einem 70mm Vorbau angefangen und bin jetzt bei 50mm gelandet. Und komme trotzdem jeden Berg hoch. Perfekt.


----------



## nf805 (14. Dezember 2013)

Habe bei fast identischen Maßen (1,89, SL 91) auch das L genommen (mit 60mm Vorbau).
Passt super, ich will es nicht größer. Fahre auch meist selbst hoch.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## daniel_MTB (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Basinga,

generell ist die Entscheidung zur Fanes schonmal sehr gut  

Ich hab ungefähr die gleichen Maße wie du und hab mich wegen Touren etc. auch für das XL entschieden nach Testfahrten... im Endefekt musst Du es wirklich testen! Ich persönlich habe es noch nicht bereut genauso wie viele hier die mit 1,90 L fahren... ist halt alles subjektiv und jeder empfidet anders.

Edit: Fahre 50 mm Vorbau


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre mit 180 und 85er Beinen das M, bin also auch an der oberen Kante, nur eine Rahmengröße kleiner. Ich fahr auch hoch mit dem Bock finde es so genial. Konnte ein paar mal das L fahren. Gut, anders, aber nicht besser.


----------



## mogli.ch (16. Dezember 2013)

Beim Luft ablassen an meinem 2012-er Roco Air kam eine ganze Menge Öl heraus geschossen! Nach zwei durchgefahrenen Saisons sifft das Teil wohl fürchterlich in die Luftklammer.
Der Roco gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, habe aber keinen Vergleich in der Fanes. Ein Service kosten etwa die Hälfte eines neuen vivid air! 
Was währen Eure Empfehlungen: Service oder neuen Vivid

Im Falle eines neuen 2014-er Vivid Air müsste ich mit einem Fahergewicht von 100kg welchen Tune verwenden
Verwendet man einen bestimmten Tune in der Fanes oder ist das nur Gewichtsabhängig
Was bewirken die verschiedenen Rock Shock Tunes eigentlich (in Bezug zur Fanes)


----------



## ollo (16. Dezember 2013)

mogli.ch schrieb:


> Beim Luft ablassen an meinem 2012-er Roco Air kam eine ganze Menge Öl heraus geschossen! Nach zwei durchgefahrenen Saisons sifft das Teil wohl fürchterlich in die Luftklammer.
> Der Roco gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, habe aber keinen Vergleich in der Fanes. Ein Service kosten etwa die Hälfte eines neuen vivid air!
> Was währen Eure Empfehlungen: Service oder neuen Vivid
> 
> ...




bei 100kg Tune M Zugstufe (L geht auch je nach Vorliebe für schnelle Zugstufen bzw. bei M ist von 14 möglichen Klicks nach oben keine Luft mehr wiege 103 Kg und fahre 12-14  von 14 Klicks bei einem 2012 Vivid) M Druckstufe (die L Druckstufe ist zu schwach ausgelegt für über 75kg ) die High ist eher etwas für Bikeparkhüpfer, also 90% Bikepark und 10 mal eine Tour. 

Die Tunes lassen sich im Nachhinein aber auch noch Problemlos anpassen.

Ob Service oder Neuen Vivid entscheidet Deine Geldbörse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basinga (17. Dezember 2013)

Vielen dank für die ganzen Antworten  
Probefahren wird leider ein bisschen schwer aber ich denke ich mache weder mit "L" als auch mit "XL" nichts falsch.
Ich denke aber das es ein "L" rahmen werden wird da das Angebot da doch größer ist.


Was haltet ihr von dem hier aus dem Lagerverkauf?


http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v1-Gr-L-
Mir gefällt der Dämpfer nicht so und zur sram Schaltung kann ich nichts sagen reicht die X7?


Die andere Möglichkeit wäre das hier aufzubauen:


http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-30-Rahmenset-Gr-L-Einzelstueck-schwarz-elxoal_1


Habe da aber noch gar keine Erfahrung. 
Was kostet das etwa?
Dachte da an einen Mix aus xt und slx, Zee Bremsen, wahrscheinlich erst mal eine normale sattelstütze, und LRS noch keine Ahnung. Dazu dann noch die ganzen Kleinteile.
Lohnt sich da der Selbstbau oder komm ich mit einem konfiguriertem Bike günstiger weg?




Beste Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2013)

Dein erster Link lÃ¤uft ins Leere, daher denke ich, das Teil ist schon weg. Das 2. Angebot ist eine gute Basis. Mit gebrauchten Teilen (Schaltung, Bremsen, Laufradsatz, Sattel, StÃ¼tze.....) solltest Du nochmal mind. 600â¬ drauf schlagen, je nach QualitÃ¤t und Gewicht (leicht = teuer) gern auch das Doppelte. Damit hÃ¤ttest Du aber noch immer ein Rad, das einem Komplettbike im Preis nahe kommt. Und ja, komplette Bikes sind billiger. Mit eigenem Aufbau schafft man das nie (unter BerÃ¼cksichtigung, dass alle Teile neu sind).

SRAM ist Ã¼brigens gut, auch die X7 ist nicht Ã¼bel. Mein Favorit wÃ¤re aber ein Mix aus SRAM Schaltwerk und SLX Kurbel, weil die SRAM- Kurbeln schon allein aufgrund ihres eigenen Standards (VerjÃ¼ngung der Welle) irgendwie blÃ¶d sind.

Ein Tip zur Kalkulation. Am besten machst Du Dir erstmal eine Liste fehlender Teile. Denk auch an SchaltzÃ¼ge, Griffe und den restlichen Kleinkram. Dann schau in den Bikemarkt, was das alles in gutem gebrauchtem Zustand kostet. Wenn Du etwas Zeit mitbringst, kannst Du auf Schnapper warten und noch mehr sparen.

Ich wÃ¼rde Ã¼brigens JÃ¼ fragen, ob er nicht noch eine Reverb mit reinrechnen kann. Verzichten wÃ¼rde ich auf das Teil jedenfalls nicht. FÃ¼r 150â¬ bekommst Du so ein Teil auch im Bikemarkt (neu oder fast neu).


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Dezember 2013)

Du kommst mit dem konfigurierten Bike sicher günstiger weg. Wenn Du den Dämpfer nicht haben willst, dann kannst ja mal bei Jü nachfragen, ob es möglich ist den Marzocchi Roco WC Air statt des Fox zu erhalten. Der MZ ist auch gerade im Abverkauf bei Alutech erhältlich.
Bei einem Aufbau aus dem Rahmenset, kannst Du natürlich auch mit Gebrauchtteilen ein gutes Bike aufbauen, aber selbst dann wirds teuerer als das Komplettbike:
1899.- Rahmenset
 200.- LRS
 150.- vernünftige Bremsen
 150.- Schaltung (Schaltwerk, Kassette, Schalthebel, Kleinzeug)
 100.- Rest (Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel, ...?)

Das ist nur kurz überschlagen und m.E. nicht unbedingt recht hoch angesetzt.
Entscheiden musst Du imho, wieviel es dir Wert ist, dem Bike durch einen Custom-Aufbau Individualität zu verleihen. 

Ride on!


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt war einer schneller 
Geht ja in die ähnliche Richtung


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2013)

Mit Gebrauchtteilen kann man schon sparen, wenn man nicht immer das Neueste und Beste haben muss (schlieÃt sich ja auch irgendwie aus). Meinem Sohnemann habe ich erst ein Bike fÃ¼r ca. 1kâ¬ aufgebaut, das als Neurad locker 2kâ¬ gekostet hÃ¤tte. Sind aber eben fast alles gebrauchte Teile und oft eine Generation zurÃ¼ck (z.B. X.9 9-fach).


----------



## basinga (17. Dezember 2013)

Besten dank schon mal.
Wenn man mit Jürgen reden kann und das noch tauschen kann ist ja top.
Was da mit dem link nicht stimmte weiß ich nicht.
Das Teil ist auf jedenfall noch da ist das blau,weiße Komplettrad im Lager Verkauf.
Habe den link auch editiert und sollte eigentlich gehen ^^

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (17. Dezember 2013)

Der Link geht...
Schlag zu! 
Fahr mit der Ausstattung und tausche im Laufe der Zeit DIE Komponenten, bei denen du SELBST erfahren hast, WAS genau dir nicht gefällt... Reverb vielleicht noch draufpacken.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, schnapp Dir das Teil! Und wenn Du keine Reverb kostengünstig dazu bekommst, hole Dir eine aus dem Bikemarkt, da gibt es genug.


----------



## basinga (17. Dezember 2013)

Tausch gegen den Rocco Air WC wäre kostenlos, mit Reverb 200 
Habe hier im Bikemarkt aber schon welche für unter 150 gesehen und die kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten und ich hätte eine einfache als Ersatz falls die Reverb mal den Geist aufgibt


----------



## san.michi (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Fanes-Fahrer,

habe bei der Nikolaus-Aktion das Fanes Ltd. geordert und hoffe nun, dass die Zeit bis April schnell vorüber geht. Frage an euch: Werden die Bikes von Alutech immer noch so ausgeliefert, dass man noch Einiges zu schrauben hat oder kommen die Bikes fix und fertig vormontiert (klar, Lenker und Laufräder einbauen)? Was könnt ihr zur Montage sagen (Schaltung gut eingestellt und wie sind die Längen der Schalt- und Bremszüge)?


----------



## frischensbub (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute ich hab eine Frage zur Rahmengröße:

Ich bin 186 groß und hab aber nur ne Schrittlänge von 80cm, welche Rahmengröße sollte ich nehmen wenn ich doch recht viel bergab unterwegs bin. Hab jetzt ne M bestellt, da ich schon bei meinem Giant AC M hatte, aber mein Bauch sagt es könnte zu kurz werden. Der Reachwert ist ja bei der Fanes doch nicht so groß.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2013)

@ frischensbub:
Hast Du die Schrittlänge auch richtig gemessen? Ds wird oft falsch gemacht. 80cm kommet mir etwas kurz vor. Du solltest die Wasserwaage oder das Buche oder was auch immer Du zum Messen brauchst schon mit etwas Druck in den Schritt schieben. Auf dem Sattel lastet später schließlich auch Dein gesamtes Gewicht.

Ansonsten gibt es hier zwei Lager. Die Einen mögen es lieber etwas kleiner, die anderen etwas größer. Ich gebe daher nur noch einen Tip: Probesitzen.

@san.michi:
Erstmal Glückwunsch, ist ein geniales Angebot gewesen.
Zur Qualität des Zusammenbaus kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich meine Fanes selbst zusammen geklöppelt habe. Aber egal wie gut die Teile auch montiert und eingestellt sind, in der ersten Zeit setzt sich alles noch ein bisschen. Da es noch keine vorgelängten Schaltzüge gibt, verstellt sich auch die Schaltung immer etwas. Also muss das gute Stück zu Beginn immer etwas öfter an die Box. Die Reverb-Leitung muss auch gekürzt werden, da niemand weiß, wie weit Dein Sattelauszug sein wird (wie ist das eigentlich bei der Stealth?).


----------



## frischensbub (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich das die Wasserwege richtig weit hoch schiebe könnte man auch knapp 83cm messen.Also doch lieber L nehmen? Da kann man sich ewig damit befassen wenn man Grad kein Rad zum testen da hat.


----------



## basinga (18. Dezember 2013)

Hey

gerade eben zugeschlagen.
Vielen dank nochmal für eure Hilfe und Kommentare.
Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten und hoffen das es noch vor Weihnachten kommt 
sonst kommt nachher noch Langeweile an den Feiertagen auf 

Grüße


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grad dabei die Fanes mit neuem Steuersatz wieder zusammenzustecken. Irgendwie hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass was fehlt, denn der Gabelschaft hat doch sehr viel Spiel und zusammengebaut reibt die Gummidichtung am Steuersatz. Soll das so, oder was ist hier faul?

Gruß


----------



## liquidnight (22. Dezember 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass was fehlt, denn der Gabelschaft hat doch sehr viel Spiel und zusammengebaut reibt die Gummidichtung am Steuersatz.


Unter dem Teil was Du in der Hand hältst (der Deckel) und dem Lager (wo man von oben draufguckt) gehört die Plastikscheibe, das ist eine Kombination aus einem Zylinder und einer Scheibe.

Edit: einverstanden, das Teil heißt Spreizring.
Edit2: Das Teil gehört zum Steuersatz dazu. Wenn Du einen acros hast, würde ich dort mal gucken ob es die zusätzlich gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (22. Dezember 2013)

Mist, das dachte ich mir schon so. Ärgerlich...

Aber Danke Dir!


----------



## goflo (22. Dezember 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/img/supportcenter/726_detail.jpg

Das was dort als Spreizring bezeichnet ist fehlt dir.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Dezember 2013)

Sind die standardisiert? D.h. bekomme ich so einen für Schmales überall, oder muss ich den anfragen, den Jürgen jetzt über hat?


----------



## User85319 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hat hier schonmal jemand nen kompletten lagerwechsel an der Fanes EN 2.0 vollzogen?
Falls ja: welche Lager und ggf. Spezialwerkzeug benötige ich?

Danke bereits im Vorfeld


----------



## mogli.ch (23. Dezember 2013)

Hauptlager: 6000-2RS (10x26x8, 2 Stk.)
Lager Wippe / Rahmen: 608-2RS (8x22x7, 2 Stk.)
Lager Wippe / Alusitzstrebe: 608-2RS (8x22x7, 2 Stk.)
Ausfallenden: HK1010 + IGUS GTM-1224-015 (2 Stk. Nadellager und 4 Stk. IGUS)
Siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9301218&postcount=5245

Falls Du eine Carbonstrebe besitzt:
Lager Wippe / Carbonsitzstrebe: 628-2RS (8x16x5, 2 Stk.)

Ich habe letztes Jahr Edelstahl-Lager verbaut, die sind im Gegensatz zu den Originalen noch einwandfrei. Die normalen Lager liefen nach einem Jahr rau und haben auch entsprechend Rost angesetzt (bin auch im Winter gefahren). Die relativ günstigen UBC Niro Rillenkugellager laufen wie am ersten Tag und zeigen auch wenig Spiel. Kann die Dinger empfehlen.
Da Weihnachten ist, könnte man sich natürlich auch die teuren hochwertigen SKF Edelstahl-Lager gönnen!


----------



## palazzo (23. Dezember 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sind die standardisiert? D.h. bekomme ich so einen für Schmales überall, oder muss ich den anfragen, den Jürgen jetzt über hat?



Gibt es in diversen Shops. Suche einfach nach Acros Zentrierring. Kostet keine 2 €. Da man das Teil auch schnell mal zerbrechen kann würde Ich mir eins auf Reserve legen.


----------



## creamy (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
kann es sein, dass der Zentrierring das Lenken ein wenig schwergängig macht?


----------



## ollo (24. Dezember 2013)

creamy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann es sein, dass der Zentrierring das Lenken ein wenig schwergängig macht?



Normal nicht, der Ring soll ja nur den Schaft im Lager Zentrieren.  Steuersatzspiel vielleicht zu Stramm eingestellt ?


----------



## creamy (24. Dezember 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Normal nicht, der Ring soll ja nur den Schaft im Lager Zentrieren.  Steuersatzspiel vielleicht zu Stramm eingestellt ?


OMG - wie peinlich... wo rohe kräfte sinnlos walten... Danke ollo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxx Perfexx (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde meine Fanes gerne auf 1x11-fach umrüsten. Als Laufrad habe ich Sun Ringlé Charger Expert. Laut der Homepage von Sun Ringlé gibt es einen XD Freilauf dafür: http://sun-ringle.com/mtb/accessories/pro-xd-driver-kit/, jedoch finde ich keinen Händler wo ich ihn bestellen könnte. Kennt jemand einen?


----------



## CRYistian (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Fanes ;-)

Ich habe ein Signature Fanes aus der ersten Reihe. Als kleines Update habe ich mir eine neue Sitzstrebe aus dem Bikemarkt gekauft. Laut JÜ sollte die auch passen. Die Strebe an sich passt auch, aber die Schrauben zur Kettenstrebe passen nicht mehr. Hat einer eine Idee, was ich da machen kann. AUf der Alutech Internetseite finde ich die nicht einzeln.

Und noch was: Eine Schraube zur Wippe ist mir durchgedreht. Also brauche ich die eh neu. Lohnen sich da die neuen breiten Titan-Schrauben. Insgesamt sind dies ja auch 60 Euro (nur für Schrauben)!

Viele Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (2. Januar 2014)

Deutscher Distri ist http://www.mcg-parts.de/. Am besten fragst Du dort nach. Kosten: 90€!!!
Das war die Antwort zu dem Sun Ringle Freilauf

Wegen der Wippenschrauben: Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Schraube hin und das Gewinde im Rahmen bzw. Der Wippe noch OK ist? Die Schrauben sind aus Edelstahl, der Rest aus Alu. Eigentlich sollte das weichere Material zuerst nachgeben.


----------



## CRYistian (2. Januar 2014)

Bei der Schraube habe ich den Schraubenkopf durchgedreht. Die sah schon schlecht aus und ich habe ihr den Rest gegeben. Das letzte Stückchen konnte ich sie dann mit einer Zange raus drehen.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Januar 2014)

Na dann kauf am besten im Fachhandel eine passende neue Schraube, wenn Dir 60 € für die neuen Dinger zu viel sind.

Wegen der Horstlink-Buchsen: die sind zur 3. Generation neu geworden. Ruf am besten mal bei Alutech an. Vielleicht brauchst Du "nur" neue Horstlink-Buchsen, komplett mit Schrauben. In dem Fall würde ich aber gleich zur ganz neuen Version greifen, wenn passend.


----------



## ollo (3. Januar 2014)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Fanes ;-)
> ....... Die Strebe an sich passt auch, aber die Schrauben zur Kettenstrebe passen nicht mehr. Hat einer eine Idee, was ich da machen kann. AUf der Alutech Internetseite finde ich die nicht einzeln.
> ...



sind das solche Streben, zur Verwendung mit dem IGUS Lager ? 
Wenn ja, dann müßen die Nadellager aus der Kettenstrebe raus, das ganze aufgerieben und mit den IGUS Lagern inkl. der neuen Horstlinkschrauben Montiert werden. Das Aufreiben ist das eigentlich "Schwierige" ohne passendes Werkzeug............ by the way, die Gewichtsersparnis  zu den Original Signatur Streben sind ca.60- 80g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Ollo,

hoffe dir gehts gut! Ja, genau die Streben sind es und so soll es später aussehen!
Hast du es selbst gemacht oder bei Alutech machen lassen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ollo (3. Januar 2014)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> 
> hoffe dir gehts gut! Ja, genau die Streben sind es und so soll es später aussehen!
> Hast du es selbst gemacht oder bei Alutech machen lassen?
> ...




Moin,
ja mir geht es gut, danke der Nachfrage..... ich hoffe Du kannst das gleich von Dir sagen 

Ich habe es selber gemacht mit einem 16 mm * Holzbohrer (danke an Opa Rudi für die Hinterlassenschaft) und einer Rundfeile. Wenn der Jü das macht wird es genauer, heißt aber auch den Rahmen zum Jü zu schicken...... und vielleicht möchte er auch noch ein paar Taler dafür haben  (die Langzeitwirkung meiner Bastelei steht  beim "irgendwann mal Service" noch aus  )

* Schreib am besten dem Jürgen mal, ich bin mir bei dem Durchmesser von 16 mm nicht mehr ganz sicher und die Iguslager inkl. Schieben + Hortslinkschrauben brauchhst Du eh noch von ihm


----------



## Bermann (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit kurzem bin ich Fanes Besitzter. Noch kein Fahrer, weil noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert werden müssen.  Werde ich aber bestimmt hin bekommen. 

Am Hinterrad ist mir allerdings etwas aufgafallen, was mir etwas merkwürdig erscheint. Wenn die 12 mm Steckachse nur gelöst nicht entfernt wird, so dass keine Vorspannung auf der Steckachse ist, die Nabenachse aber im Rahmen noch anliegt, dann kann ich das Hinterrad (gemessen an der Felge) mehr als einen halben Zentimeter seitlich von links nach rechts bewegen.

Habe das Hinterrad ausgebaut und den Bohrungsdurchmesser an den Rahmeninlays (Radstandsverstellung links) gemessen. Ergebnis: Ø 12,4 mm
Die Steckachse hat Ø 11,8 mm und die Naben haben Ø 12,5 mm.

Wenn man das ganze "Spiel" zusammen zählt ist mir schon klar, dass das Hinterrad dann locker einen halbe Zentimeter hin und her wackeln kann wenn die Steckachse nicht gespannt (angezogen) ist.

Wenn das die normalen Toleranzen sind, dann Frage ich mich wofür man eine Steckachse braucht. Ok, die bringt mehr Vorspannung als ein Schnellspanner, aber Vorteil des Formschlusses durch die Steckachse geht mit den Maßen verloren.


- Wie ist das bei Euch?
- Habt Ihr ähnliche Maße?
- Kann das Hinterrad auch mehr als einen halben Zentmeter seitlich bewegt werden, wenn die Steckachse locker ist?
- Verrutscht bei Euch das Hinterrad während der Fahrt, eventuell mit Knarzgeräuschen?


Vorab danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte.

Grüße
Bermann


----------



## liquidnight (4. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> - Wie ist das bei Euch?
> - Verrutscht bei Euch das Hinterrad während der Fahrt, eventuell mit Knarzgeräuschen?


* Spiel bei lockerer Achse kann ich bestätigen. Die sollte man also festgezogen haben.
* mein HR verrutscht  selten, und wenn dann weil ich die Schlitten nicht fest genug gezogen habe. Insbesondere rechts (wo die Kette zieht und nur 2 Schrauben dran sind) passiert das. 
* Knarzen tut der Rahmen auch bei angezogenen Schrauben,  aber daran kann man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Januar 2014)

Das die Alutech Twinworx Steckachse etwas mehr Untermass als beispielsweise die Maxle Light von RS hat, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Aber abgesehen von der hakeligeren Montage der Maxle habe ich keine Unterschiede festgestellt. Es verschiebt sich nichts im sichtbaren Bereich und knarzen tun sie beide nach einer Weile wenn ich sie mit den offiziellen 10Nm anziehe.

Das Knarzen habe ich schliesslich mit einem höheren Anzugsmoment der Hinterachse behoben. Mit 12Nm knarzt dann nichts mehr wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete.



liquidnight schrieb:


> * Spiel bei lockerer Achse kann ich bestätigen. Die sollte man also festgezogen haben.
> * mein HR verrutscht  selten, und wenn dann weil ich die Schlitten nicht fest genug gezogen habe. Insbesondere rechts (wo die Kette zieht und nur 2 Schrauben dran sind) passiert das.
> * Knarzen tut der Rahmen auch bei angezogenen Schrauben,  aber daran kann man sich gewöhnen.



Mit Schlitten meinst du die Radstandverstellung? Die müssen sich auf der von vorne eingedrehten Schraube abstützen, wenn man irgendwas anderes als den kurzen Radstand fährt. Dann können die auch nicht mehr verrutschen.


----------



## Bermann (4. Januar 2014)

liquidnight schrieb:


> * ... Die sollte man also festgezogen haben. ...



Klar mach ich. Würde nie ohne festgezogener Achse fahren. Es ist allerdings nur eine Frage der Kräfte, die beim Fahren auf das Hinterrad wirken, bis das Hinterrad verrutscht. Außern, dass es durch die Steckachse formschlüssig in Position gehalten wird. Dann rutscht nur etwas wenn die Steckachse abgeschert wird. Und bevor die Steckachse abgeschert wird verbiegt sich vorher der Hinterbau.



liquidnight schrieb:


> * ...
> * Knarzen tut der Rahmen auch bei angezogenen Schrauben,  aber daran kann man sich gewöhnen.



Na Mahlzeit! Sowas kann ich überhaupt nicht haben. Wenn das eintritt, muss mir Onkel Jürgen weiterhelfen, aber Knarzen geht nicht.



Ganiscol schrieb:


> ...
> Das Knarzen habe ich schliesslich mit einem höheren Anzugsmoment der Hinterachse behoben. Mit 12Nm knarzt dann nichts mehr wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete.
> ...



Werde ich dann wohl auch so machen. Muss ich wohl ein bisschen rumexperimentieren... 

Welchen Innendurchmesser haben denn Eure Naben? Wie groß ist denn hier die Streubreite? Ich hätte vermutet, dass hier Passmasse verwendet werden.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe hier kein Problem. Die einzige Bewegung wäre radialer Art (im Zehntelbereich) und zwar durch den Antrieb nach vorne. Und in der Position wird das Rad dann auch bleiben, wenn man die Achse ordnungsgemäss anzieht. Axiales Verschieben oder Verkanten wird durch die Abstützung der Nabendistanzstücke in den Achsinlays sowie den Kopf der Steckachse verhindert - wenn sie richtig festgezogen ist. Wärs anders, hätte jeder mit einer dauernd schleifenden Hinterradbremse zu kämpfen.

Übrigens, was hast du an deinen Naben gemessen? Die Distanzhülsen aussen oder die Lager?


----------



## daniel_MTB (5. Januar 2014)

Huhu, mit welchem maximalen Drehmoment kann ich die Schrauben vom Schaltauge anziehen? Habe eine Angabe mit 10 NM gefunden allerdings ist das nix offizielles. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, dass Du mit Schaltauge das rechte Achsinlays meinst. 10 Nm sind für diese kleinen Schrauben deutlich zuviel. Ich denke, da rutscht vorher der Inbus durch (Alu-Schrauben!). Mach es handfest und sichere die Schrauben mit mittelfestem Schraubenkleber. Das genügt. Diese kleinen Schrauben sollen letztlich nur die Hälften des Achsinlays spielfrei zusammen ziehen. Die eigentliche Befestigung erfolgt dann erst durch die Steckachse.


----------



## Bermann (5. Januar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier kein Problem. Die einzige Bewegung wäre radialer Art (im Zehntelbereich) und zwar durch den Antrieb nach vorne. Und in der Position wird das Rad dann auch bleiben, wenn man die Achse ordnungsgemäss anzieht. Axiales Verschieben oder Verkanten wird durch die Abstützung der Nabendistanzstücke in den Achsinlays sowie den Kopf der Steckachse verhindert - wenn sie richtig festgezogen ist. Wärs anders, hätte jeder mit einer dauernd schleifenden Hinterradbremse zu kämpfen.
> 
> Übrigens, was hast du an deinen Naben gemessen? Die Distanzhülsen aussen oder die Lager?



Ja genau! Es geht um das radiale Spiel zwischen Nabe und Steckachse, bzw. zwischen Steckachse und Rahmeninlays. Dadurch, dass hier radiales Spiel vorliegt kann das Hinterrad verkippen wenn ich es seitlich hin und her bewege. Vorausgesetzt die Steckachse ist nur gefügt und nicht angezogen.
Verstehst Du?
Der linke Nabenflansch hat zur Steckachse radial 0,35 mm Spiel. Der rechte Nabenflansch ebenso. Wenn ich jetzt das Hinterrad am Reifen nach rechts zur Seite drücke, z.B. im Bereich am Yoke des Schwingenhauptlagers, dann wird das radiale Spiel zwischen Nabe und Steckachse auf der linke Seite auf der Rückseite aufgebraucht bis die Nabe zur Anlage an der Steckachse kommt. Auf der rechten Seite wird das Spiel auf der Vorderseite aufgebraucht bis die Nabe zur Anlage an der Steckachse kommt. Zusätzlich kommt dann noch das radiale Spiel dazu zwischen Steckachse und Rahmeninlay.
Eine überschlägige Rechnung mit radialem Spiel zwischen Nabe und Steckachse pro Nabenseite von 0,35 mm und einem einseitigen radialen Spiel zwischen Steckachse und Rahmeninlay von 0,3 mm ergibt ein mögliches seitliches Verkippen des Hinterrades von 2,45 mm nach links und rechts. Gesamt also 4,9 mm.


Mir geht es jetzt nur darum, wie viel verkippen des Hinterrades bei Euch möglich ist, wenn die Steckachse nur gefügt aber nicht festgezogen ist.


Die Nabe hat im Rahmen axial kein Spiel. Die Distanz von 135 mm ist über die Achsinlays richtig eingestellt.

An meinen Naben habe ich den Innendurchmesser am äußersten Ende der Nabenachsen gemessen. Also da wo die Nabe mit dem Rahmen (Rahmeninlays) in Kontakt kommt. Ist zugleich der kleinste Innendurchmesser in der gesamten Nabenachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_MTB (5. Januar 2014)

@hasardeur vieleicht habe ich mcih falsch ausgedrueckt. Ich meinte die beiden schrauben die oben im bild zu shen sind


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2014)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> @hasardeur vieleicht habe ich mcih falsch ausgedrueckt. Ich meinte die beiden schrauben die oben im bild zu shen sind
> Anhang anzeigen 266339



schau mal hier 

http://www.bikecorner24.de/anzugsdrehmomente-fuer-diverse-fahrradteile-a-1.html
oder hier 

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...eSystem/SI-R740G-Ge_v1_m56577569830604730.pdf

und wenn man erkennen könnte welches Schaltwerk das ist dann gibt es für genau das Schaltwerk auch im Netz eine Montageanleitung bei techdocs.shimano...... einfach mal den goockel fragen


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> Ja genau! Es geht um das radiale Spiel zwischen Nabe und Steckachse, bzw. zwischen Steckachse und Rahmeninlays. Dadurch, dass hier radiales Spiel vorliegt kann das Hinterrad verkippen wenn ich es seitlich hin und her bewege. Vorausgesetzt die Steckachse ist nur gefügt und nicht angezogen.
> Verstehst Du?
> Der linke Nabenflansch hat zur Steckachse radial 0,35 mm Spiel. Der rechte Nabenflansch ebenso. Wenn ich jetzt das Hinterrad am Reifen nach rechts zur Seite drücke, z.B. im Bereich am Yoke des Schwingenhauptlagers, dann wird das radiale Spiel zwischen Nabe und Steckachse auf der linke Seite auf der Rückseite aufgebraucht bis die Nabe zur Anlage an der Steckachse kommt. Auf der rechten Seite wird das Spiel auf der Vorderseite aufgebraucht bis die Nabe zur Anlage an der Steckachse kommt. Zusätzlich kommt dann noch das radiale Spiel dazu zwischen Steckachse und Rahmeninlay.
> Eine überschlägige Rechnung mit radialem Spiel zwischen Nabe und Steckachse pro Nabenseite von 0,35 mm und einem einseitigen radialen Spiel zwischen Steckachse und Rahmeninlay von 0,3 mm ergibt ein mögliches seitliches Verkippen des Hinterrades von 2,45 mm nach links und rechts. Gesamt also 4,9 mm.
> ...




Wie viel Spiel hat das ganze denn bei angezogener Achse ?


----------



## Bermann (5. Januar 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> Wie viel Spiel hat das ganze denn bei angezogener Achse ?


Bei angezogener Achse ist kein Spiel vorhanden. Darum geht es mir aber auch nicht.

Bei angezogener Achse ist es nur eine Frage der Kraft bis auch dann das Hinterrad verrutscht und zu knarzen beginnt. 

Mir geht es nur darum, herauszufinden wieviel seitliches verkippen bei anderen Bikes möglich ist.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Januar 2014)

Ruf dem Jü an und schildere ihm deine Bedenken. Sollte an deinen Achsinlays / Achse irgendwas nicht in Ordnung sein, ist er derjenige der dir helfen kann. Bei mir gibts jedenfalls keine verzieh-, kipp- oder schlackerprobleme.


----------



## un1e4shed (5. Januar 2014)

Mal so in die Runde gefragt... Wieviel MM-Spacer fahrt ich denn so unter dem Vorbau?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2014)

0mm und nur 10mm Rise am Lenker mit 740mm Breite.


----------



## daniel_MTB (5. Januar 2014)

Danke Ollo...Hilft mir weiter! hatte zwar schon gegooglet aber anscheinend nicht richtig


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> Bei angezogener Achse ist kein Spiel vorhanden. Darum geht es mir aber auch nicht.
> 
> Bei angezogener Achse ist es nur eine Frage der Kraft bis auch dann das Hinterrad verrutscht und zu knarzen beginnt.
> 
> Mir geht es nur darum, herauszufinden wieviel seitliches verkippen bei anderen Bikes möglich ist.



wenn Du diese Kraft aufbringst, dann bin ich der erste der dich beim Guinnes Buch der Rekorde anmeldet ......... Du müsstest schon dein Hinterrad einspannen/ Festbinden und dann rein treten bis sich Deinen Befürchtungen erfüllen... in freier Wildbahn wird bei dem Krafteinsatz das Hinterrad eher die Haftung verlieren oder dir die Kette reißen. Und ein Fahren mit nicht Bestimmungsgemäß fest angezogener Achse ist nicht im Sinne derselbigen Hinterradbefestigung. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, der Jü wird sicher eine passendere Antwort darauf haben
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 0mm und nur 10mm Rise am Lenker mit 740mm Breite.



und welcher Winkel hat der Vorbau ? 

und zur eigentlichen Frage, einmal 0 Spacer mit 8 Grad steilem Vorbau in 60 mm, und einmal 20mm bei 6 Grad steilem 60 mm Vorbau 

@ danielMTB.... bütteschöönnnnnn


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> und welcher Winkel hat der Vorbau ?


50mm lang, 5 Grad, nach oben montiert. Macht keine 5mm, aber gute Idee, ich sollte ihn mal umdrehen und schauen ob mir das noch besser gefällt. Sind dann 9mm weniger.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Januar 2014)

Komme gerade aus Punta Ala vom biken zurück.
Das Fanes hat sich gut geschlagen auf den Super Enduro Stages 

Ich habe mal gerade ein wenig quergelesen und bin über die Anzugsmomente erstaunt.
Ich habe alle mit 5-8Nm je nach Größe angezogen.
Bei mir knarzt es auch im Gebälk da werde ich erstmal morgen noch dran müssen.
Wo finde ich die offiziellen Anzugsmomente für das Fanes?

Beim (Hass) Uphill, ordentlich steil, hat sich bei mir auch das HR leicht verschoben auf der Kettenseite.
Da muss ich die Achse wohl auch noch fester spannen.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Januar 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Beim (Hass) Uphill, ordentlich steil, hat sich bei mir auch das HR leicht verschoben auf der Kettenseite.
> Da muss ich die Achse wohl auch noch fester spannen.



Du meinst die Radstandverstellung hat sich verschoben? Gemäß Fotodiagnose fährst du ja den langen Radstand. Man siehts zwar nicht sehr gut, aber mir scheint du hast die Schraube die dann die Radaufnahme abstützen muss nicht reingedreht. Kann das sein?


----------



## Bermann (6. Januar 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn Du diese Kraft aufbringst, dann bin ich der erste der dich beim Guinnes Buch der Rekorde anmeldet ......... Du müsstest schon dein Hinterrad einspannen/ Festbinden und dann rein treten bis sich Deinen Befürchtungen erfüllen... in freier Wildbahn wird bei dem Krafteinsatz das Hinterrad eher die Haftung verlieren oder dir die Kette reißen. Und ein Fahren mit nicht Bestimmungsgemäß fest angezogener Achse ist nicht im Sinne derselbigen Hinterradbefestigung.
> 
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, der Jü wird sicher eine passendere Antwort darauf haben
> .


Ich hoffe Du hast Recht, Ollo. Ich fahre das Pinion Bike und da kommen durch die Getriebuntersetzung im kleinsten Gang ordentliche Zugkräfte auf die Kette. Werde ich in einer ruhige Minuten mal ausrechnen. Ist auch mein Wunsch, dass die Klemmkräfte ausreichen um das Hinterrad stabil zu fixieren. Falls nicht, leg schon mal das Anmeldeformular für das Guinness Buch bereit. 

Ohne festgezogener Achse werde ich natürlich fahren, ist doch klar.

Ich wollte hier auch keinen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln, sondern lediglich wissen, wieviel Millimeter sich das Hinterrad bei anderen Fanes Bikes seitlich verkippen lässt, wenn die Achse nur gefügt aber nicht angezogen ist. Mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht.

Wenn ich hier von ein paar Fanes Ridern eine Auskunft bekommen würde, wieviel Millimeter sich das Hinterrad verkippen lässt, dann werde ich abhängig von diesem kleinen Umfrage Ergebnis den Jürgen anrufen oder eben nicht.




Surfjunk schrieb:


> Beim (Hass) Uphill, ordentlich steil, hat sich bei mir auch das HR leicht verschoben auf der Kettenseite.
> Da muss ich die Achse wohl auch noch fester spannen.


Da muss ich Ganiscol Recht geben.

Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass da noch so ein kleiner "Butzen" an Deiner Radstandsverstellung auf der rechten Seite hervor steht. Hast Du das Inlay verdreht montiert? Oder ist das so etwas wie eine zusätzliche Mutter was da hervorsteht?

Mit welchem Moment hast Du die Steckachse angezogen gehabt?


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Die Radstandverstellung auf Antriebsseite ist mit 8Nm angezogen.
Dort sind ja nur die beiden Schrauben, die meint ihr doch?
Ich fahre hinten 10mm Steckachse und nicht die 12mm.
Wie fest zieht ihr den die Achse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Hat nochmal jemand die NM Tabelle für das Fanes damit ich die Schrauben nochmal alle nachziehen kann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Steht im Handbuch.



Danke. 
Hatte den Rahmen vom Kumpel gekauft und kein Buch dabei bekommen.


----------



## Bermann (6. Januar 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Die Radstandverstellung auf Antriebsseite ist mit 8Nm angezogen.
> Dort sind ja nur die beiden Schrauben, die meint ihr doch?
> Ich fahre hinten 10mm Steckachse und nicht die 12mm.
> Wie fest zieht ihr den die Achse?



Und was ist das für ein kleiner Butzen an der Radstandsverstellung auf der rechten Seite bei Dir?

An alle:
Ich habe nirgendwo das Anziehmoment für die Steckachse gefunden. Helft mir auf die sprünge


----------



## goflo (6. Januar 2014)

@Surfjunk
Die Radstandsverstellung hat noch eine Schraube im Sitzstrebenstück, welches die verstellbaren Platten nach hinten drückt.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> @Surfjunk
> Die Radstandsverstellung hat noch eine Schraube im Sitzstrebenstück, welches die verstellbaren Platten nach hinten drückt.


Auf der Antriebseite?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2014)

Auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Ich werde bekloppt, jetzt bin extra in die Garage und siehe da...


Hatte ich nicht gesehen, vielen Dank an Euch, sowas zu sehen auf ein paar Bildern.

Top


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> An alle:
> Ich habe nirgendwo das Anziehmoment für die Steckachse gefunden. Helft mir auf die sprünge



Die 10Nm war mal eine Auskunft vom Jü. Das ist aber bei einer Steckachse nur ein Richtwert. Mit einer Maxle zieht mans ja von Hand an und nicht mit dem DreMo. Für mich passen eben die 12Nm damit von da keine Geräusche bei heftigen Antritt auftreten.


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Fanes Freunde,
ich habe mal eine Frage und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören / lesen:

Ich fahre die Fanes momentan mit Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH und Monarch Plus.
Das Ansprechverhalten ist halt so wie es bei Luftdämpfern und Gabeln ist. Die Gabel hat kein großes Losbrechmoment, rauscht mit meinen 100 kg aber ganz gut durch den Federweg.
Steuert man mit low speed dagegen, geht das auf den Komfort der Federung...

Ich hatte mal 2 Wochen ein Kona mit Marzocchi Coil Fahrwerk und war von dem Ansprechverhalten und dem wegbügeln von Wurzeln ect echt begeistert. 

Daher meine Frage:
Lohnt es sich die 6 bis 700 Gramm in Kauf zu nehmen und auf Coil umzubauen?

Die Lyrik lässt sich ja gut auf Coil umbauen. Welche Dämpfer würden denn in die Fanes Passen? 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

Zur Ergänzung:
Ich habe vor dieses Jahr öfters mal in den Park zu fahren.

Werde das Rad aber zu 80% zu Hause im Wiehengebirge bewegen und bin kein Fan von hin und her bauen für den Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

700g? Es sind gerade mal 200g wenn man die Air-Einheit aus der Lyrik ausbaut und eine Coil reinbaut.

Beim Dämpfer funktionieren CC-DB (Such hier im Unterabteil) und Vivid Air (2014, haben ich und viele Andere) so gut, das man dort den Stahl draußen lassen kann. Das sind dann wohl nochmal <300g+ zum Monarch+.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2014)

Oder die Lyrik zu Helmchen schicken. Kostet kaum mehr als ein Service und bringt erstaunliche Ergebnisse in Sachen Ansprechverhalten und Durchsacken.


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Januar 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage:
> Lohnt es sich die 6 bis 700 Gramm in Kauf zu nehmen und auf Coil umzubauen?



Es sind, wie schon erwähnt, um 192g. Ich habe damals den Umbau gleich nach zwei Wochen gemacht. Die Lyrik soloair kann nicht mal ansatzweise mit der coil mithalten. Eine Komfortschaukel wird die Lyrik aber nie. Mit MiCo tuning kann man da sicher noch einiges rausholen, aber sie bleibt halt eine Gabel fürs Gröbere - aber da glänzt sie dann.


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Januar 2014)

Die 6-700 Gramm waren von mir auf Dämpfer und Gabel bezogen. 

Ich denke der Gabel Umbau ist schon so gut wie beschlossen. 

Will jemand tauschen ?


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Januar 2014)

Oder gleich eine Bos Deville....wenn Staubsauger Feeling gewünscht ist.


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Januar 2014)

Ne, die Lyrik bleibt... wird mir sonst zu teuer und zu aufwändig.


----------



## Bermann (7. Januar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die 10Nm war mal eine Auskunft vom Jü. Das ist aber bei einer Steckachse nur ein Richtwert. Mit einer Maxle zieht mans ja von Hand an und nicht mit dem DreMo. Für mich passen eben die 12Nm damit von da keine Geräusche bei heftigen Antritt auftreten.


Danke.


----------



## un1e4shed (7. Januar 2014)

Mal noch ne Frage wegen der Lagerschalen für den Steuersatz....
Jürgen schreibt dass man die Lagerschalen mit Loctite reinkleben soll. Habt ihr das auch so gemacht? Ich hätte da jetzt einfach mit normalen Fett eingepresst....


----------



## ollo (8. Januar 2014)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage wegen der Lagerschalen für den Steuersatz....
> Jürgen schreibt dass man die Lagerschalen mit Loctite reinkleben soll. Habt ihr das auch so gemacht? Ich hätte da jetzt einfach mit normalen Fett eingepresst....



Es kommt aber auch ein wenig auf die Maßhaltigkeit beider Bauteile an, (Schalen sowie Steuerrohr) an meiner Allmountain 1.0 ist die Schale vom absolut Maßhaltigen Chris King Steuersatz unten verklebt und oben nicht (unten ging sie per Hand Einzugpressen oben nur mit Einpresswerkzeug)

@Dennis32 
schon mal mit der HIGH-speed Druckstufe gespielt ? Selbst ein Simpler Bremsvorgang ist nicht immer etwas für die Low- sondern für die Highspeedruckstufe. Nichts gegen Coil,  meine UR-Fox Vanilla fand ich immer klasse, aber auch mit Luftgabeln ist da nicht weniger Spaß vorhanden und egal ob Coil oder Luft, bei beiden wird es irgendwo immer einen Kompromiss geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast Recht, Ollo. Ich fahre das Pinion Bike und da kommen durch die Getriebuntersetzung im kleinsten Gang ordentliche Zugkräfte auf die Kette. Werde ich in einer ruhige Minuten mal ausrechnen. Ist auch mein Wunsch, dass die Klemmkräfte ausreichen um das Hinterrad stabil zu fixieren. Falls nicht, leg schon mal das Anmeldeformular für das Guinness Buch bereit.  ........ Du Tier !!
> 
> Ohne festgezogener Achse werde ich natürlich fahren, ist doch klar.
> 
> Ich wollte hier auch keinen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln, ..........?



dafür gibt es zum Glück andere Herstellerforen  ...... Deine Frage des Verkippens hat also rein Statistische Gründe.....tztztz was man nicht alles machen kann, verrückt


----------



## Bermann (8. Januar 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> dafür gibt es zum Glück andere Herstellerforen  ...... Deine Frage des Verkippens hat also rein Statistische Gründe.....tztztz was man nicht alles machen kann, verrückt


Hat meine Frage statistische Gründe??? Hm?? Überleg, Überleg...
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob das so normal ist, wie es bei mir ist. So richtig schlau bin ich noch nicht geworden.


----------



## Bermann (8. Januar 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich werde bekloppt, jetzt bin extra in die Garage und siehe da...
> 
> 
> Hatte ich nicht gesehen, vielen Dank an Euch, sowas zu sehen auf ein paar Bildern.
> ...


Hallo Surfjunk,

warum hast Du einen Butzen an Deiner Radstandsverstellung auf der rechten Seite. Im direkten Vergleich dazu ein Bild vom Bike von User sportritter80. Der hat diesen Butzen nicht. Und an meinem Bike sieht es auch so wie bei sportritter80 aus. Wo ist der Unterschied?

Oder hast Du die Radstandsverstellung anders herum eingebaut?


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> Hat meine Frage statistische Gründe??? Hm?? Überleg, Überleg...
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob das so normal ist, wie es bei mir ist. So richtig schlau bin ich noch nicht geworden.


Hi,
ich finde auch, dass dieses Problem eher theoretischer Natur ist, in der Praxis bewgt sich speziell am HR alles mögliche in alle möglichen Richtungen. Das Spiel zwischen Achse und Lagern ist wohl eher zu vernachlässigen, wenn die Achse richtig angezogen ist. Wenn du die 135mm Spacer aus dem Hinterbau entfernst und entsprechende Caps(12x142) auf der Nabe fährst, stützt sich das Hinterrad auch noch im Hinterbau ab und es lässt sich leichter einbauen. 
gruß basti ( dessen aktueller Seitenschlag bei gut 4mm liegt)


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> Hallo Surfjunk,
> 
> warum hast Du einen Butzen an Deiner Radstandsverstellung auf der rechten Seite. Im direkten Vergleich dazu ein Bild vom Bike von User sportritter80. Der hat diesen Butzen nicht. Und an meinem Bike sieht es auch so wie bei sportritter80 aus. Wo ist der Unterschied?
> 
> Oder hast Du die Radstandsverstellung anders herum eingebaut?



Ich fahre eine 10mm Steckachse. Das ist der Konus auf der der Seite. Würde so von Jürgen genau dafür geliefert.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Januar 2014)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand einen Coil Dämpfer mit M-L tune gefahren? Möchte gerne umrüsten und im Bikemarkt ist ein erschwinglicher Vivid R2C...

Habe Angst das das die Druckstufe zu straff ist. Vielleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen...

Edit: -L- ist ja Low, dann funktioniert das sowieso nicht bei meinem Kampfgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Januar 2014)

Kannst Du doch umshimmen (lassen). Wenn das Teil so günstig ist, lohnt das allemal...gleich in Verbindung mit einem Service.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Januar 2014)

Weisst du was das in etwa kostet?

Er soll 190 vhb kosten..


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Januar 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand den unterschied zwischen den beiden dampfern erklären? 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29783_Kage-RC-Daempfer.html

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/304624-rock-shox-216x63-rock-shox-vivid-rc2

Beim Kage lässt sich Druck und Zugstufe einstellen und bei dem aus dem Bikemarkt Zugstufe und Endprogression, ist das korrekt? 
Wenn ich im Netz nach Vivid R2C Suche bekomme ich immer Bilder von einem anderen Vivid mit 2 knöpfen oben an der Seite, das finde ich merkwürdig...


----------



## hasardeur (10. Januar 2014)

Details und vor allem Unterschiede zu Vivid und Kage holst Du Dir am besten von der SRAM Homepage. Da sind auch alle Technologien beschrieben. Einfache Fassung: Vivid ist vielfältiger einzustellen und hat die aufwändigere Dämpfung.
Kage RC: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/kage-rc
Vivid R2C: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/vivid-r2c

Die EInstellknöpfe hat RS sowhl bei Vivid R2C, als auch bei Vivid Air R2C geänder. Die Ending-Stroke Zugstufe war vorher eine Inbusschraube und kaum zu sehen.

Kosten zum Umbau kann ich nicht sagen, würde aber auf 30-50€ tippen, inkl. Material. Frag dazu am besten Lord Helmchen, hier im Forum. Der macht das und hat sehr vernünftige Preise, vom super Service ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Januar 2014)

Super, danke


----------



## Bermann (10. Januar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich finde auch, dass dieses Problem eher theoretischer Natur ist, in der Praxis bewgt sich speziell am HR alles mögliche in alle möglichen Richtungen. Das Spiel zwischen Achse und Lagern ist wohl eher zu vernachlässigen, wenn die Achse richtig angezogen ist. Wenn du die 135mm Spacer aus dem Hinterbau entfernst und entsprechende Caps(12x142) auf der Nabe fährst, stützt sich das Hinterrad auch noch im Hinterbau ab und es lässt sich leichter einbauen.
> gruß basti ( dessen aktueller Seitenschlag bei gut 4mm liegt)


Hi Basti,

das mußt Du mir nochmal genauer erklären. Was meinst Du mit "in der Praxis bewgt sich speziell am HR alles mögliche in alle möglichen Richtungen"?
Heißt das, da rutscht die Nabe nach vorne und hinten sowie nach oben und unten? Oder wie darf ich Dein Statement vertstehen?

Gruß
Bermann


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> Hi Basti,
> 
> das mußt Du mir nochmal genauer erklären. Was meinst Du mit "in der Praxis bewgt sich speziell am HR alles mögliche in alle möglichen Richtungen"?
> Heißt das, da rutscht die Nabe nach vorne und hinten sowie nach oben und unten? Oder wie darf ich Dein Statement vertstehen?
> ...


Die Nabe sitzt vermutlich als einziges Teil im Hinterrad bombenfest. deine Speichen arbeiten, der Reifen läuft in Kurven deutlich aus der gedachten Mittelachse, der Hinterbau hat Flex.... Stell dich  mal seitlich an dein Rad halte es mit einer Hand am Lenker fest, leg es leicht schräg und drück mit einem Fuß auf deine Kurbelachse: jetzt siehst du, was sich alles bewegt, die Naben dürften nicht dazu gehören. Im Endeffekt gibt es am Rad zig Stellen, die im Einsatz " die Mitte verlassen" und es funktioniert trotzdem. der Lenker bewegt sich über 3cm aus der Mittellage, im Wiegetritt beträgt die Auslenkung zwischen Steuerrohr und Hinterbau etliche cm, beim Bremsen verkürzt sich der Radstand und so weiter.... 
Also einfach alles schön festziehen und Spaß haben!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2014)

Es gibt ein Video (ich glaube von Steve Smith in frühen Jahren) mit toller Slow-Motion vom Hinterrad. Wenn man sieht, wie sich das in Kurven bewegt (wie von Basti beschrieben), merkt man erst, was da für Kräfte am Werk sind und was so ein Bock aushalten muss.


----------



## Bermann (11. Januar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Nabe sitzt vermutlich als einziges Teil im Hinterrad bombenfest. deine Speichen arbeiten, der Reifen läuft in Kurven deutlich aus der gedachten Mittelachse, der Hinterbau hat Flex.... Stell dich  mal seitlich an dein Rad halte es mit einer Hand am Lenker fest, leg es leicht schräg und drück mit einem Fuß auf deine Kurbelachse: jetzt siehst du, was sich alles bewegt, die Naben dürften nicht dazu gehören. Im Endeffekt gibt es am Rad zig Stellen, die im Einsatz " die Mitte verlassen" und es funktioniert trotzdem. der Lenker bewegt sich über 3cm aus der Mittellage, im Wiegetritt beträgt die Auslenkung zwischen Steuerrohr und Hinterbau etliche cm, beim Bremsen verkürzt sich der Radstand und so weiter....
> Also einfach alles schön festziehen und Spaß haben!
> Gruß, Basti


Hi Basti,

Danke, jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Das ist mir auch sonnenklar. Alles an so einem Bike verwindet sich bei entsprechender Gangart. Das will und kann ich auch nicht unterbinden.
Mir ging es bei meinem ursprünglichen Thema auch gar nicht darum, den Flex (Verwindung) des Bikes zu verringern.

Ich will nur, dass das Hinterrad (Nabe) bombenfest in den Ausfallenden (Radstandsverstellung) sitzt, wie Du es so schön beschrieben hast. Dass alles richtig sitzt, dafür sorgt die Vorspannkraft der Steckachse. Eine zusätzliche Sicherheit würde eine formschlüssige Verbindung der Steckachse geben, wenn quasi Null (oder zumindest so wenig wie möglich) radiales Spiel zwischen Nabe und steckachse vorhanden ist.

Und da bin ich wieder bei meiner ursprünglich am Anfang mal gestellten Frage. Wie viel radiales Spiel ist bei anderen Fanes Bikes vorhanden - zwischen Steckachse und Nabe und zwischen Steckachse und linker Radstandsverstellung im Rahmen?




hasardeur schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Video (ich glaube von Steve Smith in frühen Jahren) mit toller Slow-Motion vom Hinterrad. Wenn man sieht, wie sich das in Kurven bewegt (wie von Basti beschrieben), merkt man erst, was da für Kräfte am Werk sind und was so ein Bock aushalten muss.


Hast Du den Link zu dem Video? Hat mit meinem Thema zwar nix zu tun, ist aber trotzdem sehr interessant.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Januar 2014)

@Bermann Weils da in der Praxis einfach kein Problem gibt, glaube ich nicht das du viele finden wirst, die sich die Mühe machen werden.

Vielleicht solltest du ja Basti's Hinweis mit dem Umbau auf 142mm beherzigen - um des Seelenfriedens willen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (11. Januar 2014)

Habe vor, die Gabel in meiner Fanes En 3.0 zu tauschen, die alte hat 1 1/8, die neue ist eine tapered, daher brauche ich einen neuen Gabelkonus.

Bei mir ist wohl der Acros AZX-203 drin, scheint ein OEM-Teil zu sein, zumindest taucht er auf der Acros-Seite nicht auf.

Passt der vom Ai/AiSXE-22? (der früher in diesem Thread schon besprochen wurde: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragen-zur-fanes.585882/page-36#post-11142567) ?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2014)

Christian, ich hab den noch. Wenn ich morgen mitkomme bring ich den mit. Halt runtergeklopft von einer tapered Gabel.


----------



## nf805 (11. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Christian, ich hab den noch. Wenn ich morgen mitkomme bring ich den mit. Halt runtergeklopft von einer tapered Gabel.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Januar 2014)

Oder du lässt dir deinen alten aufdrehen, bzw. kannst oder machst es selber.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2014)

Das Teil kostet 10 Euro und ist von Acros als Ersatzteil zu beziehen. Ich denke nicht, das Acros unterschiedliche Gabelkonusse für unterschiedliche Lager baut, solange es dieselben Durchmesser sind. Ganz genau wissen das sicher die Acros-Jungs. Internet und E-Mail haben die sogar auch schon 
Wahrscheinlich ist es das hier: http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUER...satzboden-1-5-quot;::2009.html?cPath=3_91_241


----------



## Bermann (12. Januar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> @Bermann Weils da in der Praxis einfach kein Problem gibt, ...


Ich mags hoffen...
Klingt zumindest beruhigend.


----------



## Bermann (12. Januar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> @Bermann ... glaube ich nicht das du viele finden wirst, die sich die Mühe machen werden.


Den Eindruck habe ich auch.


Ganiscol schrieb:


> @Bermann Vielleicht solltest du ja Basti's Hinweis mit dem Umbau auf 142mm beherzigen - um des Seelenfriedens willen.


Ich muss mal nochmal nachsehen, aber ich meine bei mir wäre links schon die 142 mm Variante verbaut. Rechts bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass es die 135 mm Variante ist. Das wäre dann eine 138,5 mm Nabe. Und schon wieder ist ein neuer Standard geboren.


----------



## un1e4shed (12. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal, welchen Fahrradständer benutzt ihr?

Dieses Standard Modelle, welches es ja von allen Herstellern gibt funktioniert ja leider nicht...
Sieher hier:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...rt/aid:51411?gclid=CObPrbLn-LsCFTMdtAodET8AOA


----------



## Ganiscol (12. Januar 2014)

Bermann schrieb:


> Ich mags hoffen...
> Klingt zumindest beruhigend.



Fahren und erfahren. Hier fahren ja manche schon seit Jahren die Fanes, ich selbst seit 14 Monaten und es ist bisher alles da geblieben wo es sein sollte. 



Bermann schrieb:


> Ich muss mal nochmal nachsehen, aber ich meine bei mir wäre links schon die 142 mm Variante verbaut. Rechts bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass es die 135 mm Variante ist. Das wäre dann eine 138,5 mm Nabe. Und schon wieder ist ein neuer Standard geboren.



Das ist jetzt mal was über das ich mir an deiner Gedanken machen und es korrigieren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bermann (12. Januar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Fahren und erfahren.


Mach ich. 



Ganiscol schrieb:


> ... Hier fahren ja manche schon seit Jahren die Fanes, ich selbst seit 14 Monaten und es ist bisher alles da geblieben wo es sein sollte.
> ...


Vielleicht hast Du ja weniger Spiel und es bleibt deswegen alles da wo es hin gehört... Aber egal, lassen wir die Diskussion jetzt hier gut sein. Ich werde einfach selber testen und berichten. Danke für die freundliche Diskussion.



Ganiscol schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist jetzt mal was über das ich mir an deiner Gedanken machen und es korrigieren würde.


Interessant, dass stört mich jetzt überhaupt nicht. So lange links die 142 mm Radstandsverstellung und die 142 mm Endkappen an den Naben sowie rechts die 135 mm Radstandsverstellung mit den 135 mm Endkappen an den Naben verbaut ist.


----------



## Ganiscol (12. Januar 2014)

@Bermann Langsam habe ich dann doch den Eindruck du willst mich veralbern.


----------



## Bermann (12. Januar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> @Bermann Langsam habe ich dann doch den Eindruck du willst mich veralbern.


Nein, ich will Dich nicht veralbern. Wie kommst Du darauf? Du meinst, weil mich das mit den unterschiedlichen Inlays nicht stört? Oder was meinst Du konkret?


----------



## Hechtl (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
weiß nicht sicher ob ich es hier reinschreiben darf, denke aber schon. Habe aktuell mein Fanes im Bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-komplettbike-v-2-m2013-grosze-m-preisupdate

ist eine Saison gefahren worden und steht top da. Also bei Interesse...


----------



## xalex (17. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen!

stehe kurz vor der Bestellung eines Fanes, ist relativ eilig, weil mein Fritzz gerade auseinanderfällt. Nächste Woche kann ich endlich auch mal einen M-Rahmen Probe fahren, leider habe ich in der Umgebung jetzt niemand mit S-Rahmen gefunden

1. Aber an sich: Liege mit 173 und Schrittlänge 80 an der Grenze von S und M. Was denkt ihr? Fahre schon eher bergaborientiert, habe aber lange Arme, von den Geodaten denk ich eher, dass das S mir im Reach zu kurz ist. Ein zu kurzes Rad hab ich schon ;-)
Das M Sitzrohr ist mir für die 125er Reverb aber eigentlich 0,5 cm zu lang

2. Wichtiger: im meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld gibt es inzwischen 4 Fanes. Einmal die Urversion, einmal die V2 und zweimal die V3. Alle haben Probleme mit knackendem Horst-Link, sich lösenden Schrauben, wandernden Lagern etc., also so alles was man hier auch immer wieder lesen kann. Als Rahmenset gibt es nur das Modell V3. Lohnt es sich ein Komplettrad in V4 zu nehmen, in der Hoffnung, dass das inzwischen passt? Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust, so viel Kohle auszugeben für ein Rad, mit dem ich dann gleich wieder Ärger hab, bzw erstmal das Titanschraubenset noch einbauen muß usw.

Danke für dei Antworten

Alex


----------



## slash-sash (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Alex. Ich glaube schon, dass es sich lohnt, auf ein V4 zu warten. Denn alle Updates werden definitiv eher zum V4 passen, als zu einem V2 V3. Ich sehe das jetzt gerade an meinem V2. Da will ich 650 B Laufräder installieren und müsste das ganze zu Jürgen schicken, um meine Kettenstrebe ausfräsen zu lassen, wenn ich die Carbon-Drucksteebe haben wollen würde.


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2014)

Komplettrad lohnt sich, wenn Du nicht schon alle Anbauteile hast. Am Ende ist es ein Rechenexempel. Die 0,5cm Reach kannst Du doch bestimmt mit dem Sattel ausgleichen. Ich fahre meinen auch weit nach vorn geschoben.
Steht Dein Entschluss "Fanes" bereits fest? Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle sonst auch das Teibun ansehen. Die Fanes wäre eher näher am Hanzz, die Teibun näher am Fritzz, aber noch immer deutlich besser bergab.


----------



## xalex (17. Januar 2014)

oh, das habe ich missverständlich ausgedrückt, mit 0,5 cm meinte ich die sitzrohrlänge. das fanes in s hat in etwa den identischen reach wie mein fritzz, und das ist mir zu kurz. der reach vom fanes in m würde ziemlich genau hinkommen.

es soll schon das fanes werden. eine nummer dicker als das fritzz bei gleichem gewicht (der fritzz rahmen ist sogar etwas schwerer als das fanes), da ich schon ab und zu mal im park bin. Ausserdem will ich aus unterschiedlichsten gründen bei 26" bleiben

Komplettrad brauche ich nicht wirklich, würde die überzähligen Teile aber einigermassen kostenneutral losbekommen...

Mir geht es in erster Linie um den Ärger mit den Lagern etc.


----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Januar 2014)

also ich hab jetzt seit fast genau einem jahr überhaupt keine probleme mit geräuschen oder irgendwelchen lagern

Edit: es ist ein Enduro 3.0


----------



## xalex (17. Januar 2014)

das ist schön zu hören. die Freunde von mir haben halt das komplette hier beschriebene Programm durch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knackender-horstlink-fanes-pinion.624208/


----------



## daniel_MTB (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich hatte einmal ein knacken in der wippe... schraube mit 10 nm angezogen und gut wars. Seitdem alles top. Fahre jetzt seit ca nem halben jahr und ca 1500 km und hab seither nix am rad zu beanstanden. Hatte maln speichenbruch aber das lag an sunringle  die haben auch ohne motzen die laufraeder repariert. Knackende komponenten können bei jedem hersteller vorkommen. Kenne da auch ein paar besipiele von zb cube ...canyon etc.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (17. Januar 2014)

Hechtl schrieb:


> weiß nicht sicher ob ich es hier reinschreiben darf, denke aber schon. Habe aktuell mein Fanes im Bikemarkt


Du hast es in den anderen Threads zur Fanes ja auch schon gepostet...


----------



## Joerg-FFB (19. Januar 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> stehe kurz vor der Bestellung eines Fanes, ist relativ eilig, weil mein Fritzz gerade auseinanderfällt. Nächste Woche kann ich endlich auch mal einen M-Rahmen Probe fahren, leider habe ich in der Umgebung jetzt niemand mit S-Rahmen gefunden
> 
> ...



Hi, also M dürfte perfekt sein, ich bin 171 und hab 78 Schrittlänge, und ich wollts nicht glauben, aber das M fällt so klein aus, das es passt.
Aber ich hab auch das Problem das ich keine Reverb montieren kann, da sonst der Sattel zu hoch wäre.
Ich werde mal im Frühjahr zu einem Schlosser oder so gehen, und der soll mir 1 cm vom Sitzrohr abdrehen.

zu 2. Also ich hab einen gebrauchten V1 Rahmen, und da knacken keinerlei Lager oder so, alles perfekt.

gruss
Jörg


----------



## Piefke (19. Januar 2014)

Joerg-FFB schrieb:


> Hi, also M dürfte perfekt sein, ich bin 171 und hab 78 Schrittlänge, und ich wollts nicht glauben, aber das M fällt so klein aus, das es passt.
> Aber ich hab auch das Problem das ich keine Reverb montieren kann, da sonst der Sattel zu hoch wäre.


Das alte Problem der Fanes, deshalb gab es bei der ersten Version auch viele Bestellungen M mit S Sitzrohr...
Leider wurde da nie korrigiert.


----------



## xalex (19. Januar 2014)

habe jetzt mal alutech angeschrieben, ob ich die neuen Schrauben etc mitgeliefert und montiert bekommen kann.

kann man bedenkenlos vom Sitzrohr 1 cm wegnehemne? Das würd auch mir schon helfen


----------



## slash-sash (19. Januar 2014)

Hast du das nicht auch gleich mit Jürgen besprochen? Hätte ich gemacht.
Der Schlitz wird halt auch um 1 cm kürzer. Dadurch hast du mehr "Belastung" auf der Bohrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Januar 2014)

nicht zu vergessen das bei einem zu stark gekürzten Sattelrohr auch die Sattelklemme noch passen muß. Die Schweißnaht vom Gusset- rohr (Sattelstütze / Oberrohr) verhindert bei zu kurzem Sattelrohr das die Sattelklemme nicht weit / Tief genug  auf dem Sattelrohr sitzt. Meine Frau hat ein M mit S Sitzrohr und da mußte die Sattelklemme für die Schweißnaht ab/ Ausgefeilt werden.

Es kann also Maximal das weg vom Sattelrohr was die Klemme nicht als Aufstecktiefe braucht, gemessen von der Oberkante der Schweißnaht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Januar 2014)

Joerg-FFB schrieb:


> Hi, also M dürfte perfekt sein, ich bin 171 und hab 78 Schrittlänge, und ich wollts nicht glauben, aber das M fällt so klein aus, das es passt.


Es darf aber auch noch kleiner sein. 
Ich bin 180 und habe 85er Beine und fahre auch M, bin also im gleichen Abstand zu L wie du zu M, wenn man von den Größenvorschlägen von Alutech ausgeht. Ich bin froh den kleineren Rahmen genommen zu haben. Sehr verspielt und trotzdem noch gut auf Strecke. Trotz 50er Vorbau.
Und dann kenne ich noch eine 170er Dame, welche auch mit ihrem S sehr zufrieden ist. Und einen 187 Herrn welcher mit seinem L glücklich ist. Ist also Geschmacksache.


----------



## xalex (20. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, am Freitag kann ich mal drauf sitzen!


----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2014)

Soso, Freitag!!! Ist das fix?


----------



## JpunktF (20. Januar 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Der Schlitz wird halt auch um 1 cm kürzer. Dadurch hast du mehr "Belastung" auf der Bohrung.



Ne, das Teil, das stärker belastet wird ist die Sattelklemme, weil durch die kürzere Schlitzung des Rohres die benötigte Kraft zur Klemmung höher wird.

Was aber nicht dramatisch ist - die Hebelwirkung der eingebauten Sattelstütze bis zum Gusset ist ja geringer, heisst, wenn die Schraube der Sattelklemme reissen würde, passiert nix.


----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2014)

Das auf jeden Fall auch. Wir sind uns zumindest einig, das es nicht besser werden würde


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (20. Januar 2014)

Mir persönlich liegt die Fanes bei 172 und 79 Schritthöhe in S besser.


----------



## xalex (20. Januar 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Soso, Freitag!!! Ist das fix?


 habe gewhatsappt 

ich sehe schon, das wird eine schwere Geburt mit der Rahmengröße


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre bei 178 und 82 SL ein L - Rahmen.
Jeder so wie er es lieber hat.
Ich habe aber auch einen langen Oberkörper/ Arme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> habe gewhatsappt
> 
> ich sehe schon, das wird eine schwere Geburt mit der Rahmengröße




Quatsch. Das schauen wie Donnerstag mal. Danach kommt licht ins Dunkle, glaub mir.


Sascha


----------



## Quasarmin (20. Januar 2014)

Moin

bei mir sind es 177 und 82 und ich fahre eine Fanes EN Größe M mit dem 50mm Vorbau und 74cm Lenkerbreite. Ich sitze damit immer noch verhältnismässig sportlich drauf, also nach vorne geneigt. Mein Sohn mit 182 und SL um die 86-87 fährt das Fanes in Größe L, ich bin das mal kurz probegefahren und fand den Unterschied nicht so gewaltig.


----------



## Quasarmin (20. Januar 2014)

Moin nochmal

hat jemand Erfahrung mit 26" 2.25er Nobby Nick am Fanes? Ich habe einen ja 12km An-/Abfahrtweg zum Gelände und mit den 2.35er Hans Dampf ist es verdammt mühsam an meinen XC Fuzzies dran zu bleiben. Einsatz dann typische lockere Waldwege, viele kurze steile Passagen, selten Wurzeln und Schotter aber viel Matsch. Welcher Reifen wäre hier für das Fanes sonst noch geeignet? Der HD läuft mir wie gesagt etwas zu schwer.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Januar 2014)

Nobby Nick: Wenn Nass, dann Au. Mountain King in BCC vielleicht?


----------



## JpunktF (20. Januar 2014)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Moin nochmal
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit 26" 2.25er Nobby Nick am Fanes? Ich habe einen ja 12km An-/Abfahrtweg zum Gelände und mit den 2.35er Hans Dampf ist es verdammt mühsam an meinen XC Fuzzies dran zu bleiben. Einsatz dann typische lockere Waldwege, viele kurze steile Passagen, selten Wurzeln und Schotter aber viel Matsch. Welcher Reifen wäre hier für das Fanes sonst noch geeignet? Der HD läuft mir wie gesagt etwas zu schwer.
> 
> ...




Servus,

ich hab im letzten Sommer mehrfach Aua gehabt, und in Ermangelung eines breiteren Fuhrparks und trotzdem Bewegungsdrang hinten einen 2.3er WTB Weirwolf draufgemacht um ein bisserl cruisen zu können - was zum cruisen auch wunderbar taugt - aber bei einem Tag in Finale dreimal Platt bedeutet hat... Soviel also zum Thema Leichtlaufreifen im Gelände )


----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2014)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Moin nochmal
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit 26" 2.25er Nobby Nick am Fanes? Ich habe einen ja 12km An-/Abfahrtweg zum Gelände und mit den 2.35er Hans Dampf ist es verdammt mühsam an meinen XC Fuzzies dran zu bleiben. Einsatz dann typische lockere Waldwege, viele kurze steile Passagen, selten Wurzeln und Schotter aber viel Matsch. Welcher Reifen wäre hier für das Fanes sonst noch geeignet? Der HD läuft mir wie gesagt etwas zu schwer.
> 
> ...



fragt sich nur wo Du mit den XC Jungs dann weiter fährst bzw. was für Gelände dann vor euch liegt..... mein Favorit, Conti Mountain King 2  in 2,2 Protection bzw. die EX Rubber Queen und vorne einen Baron 2,3 , Alternativ einen Maxxis Minion 2,25 hinten und vorne den 2,4 er. Ach ja die Reifen ... alles Geschmackssache, erwähnte ich schon das ich Schwalbe nicht wirklich leiden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## daniel_MTB (20. Januar 2014)

8





> Alles Geschmackssache, erwähnte ich schon das ich Schwalbe nicht wirklich leiden kann


Dito. ich finde schwalbe nicht so prall weil z.b. beim hd ziemlich schnell die stollen porös werden Und abbrechen... der verschleiss bei schwalbe ist wirklichzu hoch... die queen, der mk und auch der baron halten da wesentlich mehr aus. Kann vorallem auch den mk als tourenreifen mit guten rolleigenschaften epfehlen.


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Januar 2014)

Der HD rollt doch Bombe! Hatte auf dem anderen bike vorher nen Muddy Mary, der lief bedeutend schlechter ;-)


----------



## Quasarmin (20. Januar 2014)

Der Hans bremst das Rad auf dem Asphalt schon erheblich ab, ja ich weiss dafür isser nicht gemacht. Bei meinem letzten Rad (Nerve AL) hatte ich zuletzt den Nobby drauf und der verhielt sich recht neutral, lief auf Strasse gut und für meine Fahrweise auch im Gelände. Ich bin eben mehr der Tourenfahrer und habe mich aber vor kurzem in ein Fanes EN als Sonderaufbau verguckt das Jü da stehen hatte, weils für meine kleinen Vorlieben doch wesentlich mehr Reserven bietet. Bei schwierigen Trail Passagen mit Uphill lasse ich damit meine XC-Fuzzies allerdings auch schon mal staunen was mit dem Fanes alles geht. Das Ding wiegt als EN auch nur 13,1 kg (o.P). Im Prinzip ist der Hans ja nicht schlecht. Aber auf dem Heimweg zieht der mich aus, Dampf nur unter der Jacke 
Mir geht im wesentlichen darum wie sich ein 2.25er Reifen am Fanes so macht, ob das vielleicht schon zu stelzig ist.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2014)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber es macht keinen Sinn, auf einen Porsche Reifen von einem Smart zu ziehen. Und 2,25 ist verdächtig nahe am einem Rennradreifen. Du fährst aber ein Enduro. 
Wie wäre es denn, wenn deine Kumpels alle DH-Reifen auf ihren CC-Feilen montieren würden.


----------



## mogli.ch (21. Januar 2014)

Bei meiner 125-er Reverb ist mir der Verstellweg zu klein. Ich möchte für Technische Trails die überstehenden 5cm auch noch bequem vom Sattel aus absenken können. Daher überlege ich mir die vecnum moveloc170 zuzulegen. Die Auszugslänge wäre perfekt und es wären dann fast die ganzen 253mm eingesteckt.
Krieg ich die moveloc 170 ganz ins Sitzrohr (Aussendurchmesser 30.9 + Reduzierhülse)?
Fahre eine EN 2.0 in Grösse M (ich glaube die hat noch ein längeres Sitzrohr).


----------



## hasardeur (21. Januar 2014)

Als schnelle Kombi geht auch Onza Canis in 2.25 hinten und wenn man markengleich fahren will, den Ibex in 2.4 vorn...oder von Maxxis den Larsen hinten und vorn Highroller II. Der Ardent in 2,25 ist auch schnell, hat aber auch nicht wirklich gute Seitenstollen. Es wird aber auch niemand erschossen, wenn er Marken wild untereinander mischt.

Ob 2.25, 2.35, 2.4 oder 2.5 am Enduro ist keine Frage, was erlaubt ist, sondern was gerade passt.

Allerdings wird es mit der Fanes auch schwer am XC dran zu bleiben, wenn man einen Sammy Slick drauf zieht. Sind eben komplett unterschiedliche Konzepte. Vielleicht hast Du ja einfach auch das falsche Bike für diese Art Touren....oder die falschen Freunde


----------



## lhampe (21. Januar 2014)

Bezüglich Reifen wäre der Fat Albert ein guter Kompromiss. Fahre ich auf meinem AM/EN Hardtail und bin zufrieden. Erst wenn es cremig wird merkt man das er eher an die Grenzen kommt als Rubber Queen und Muddy Mary, die rollen aber aber auch deutlich schwerer. Nobby Nic bin ich 2 mal gefahren und hab es 2 mal mit der Angst bekommen. Es waren allerdings die billigen Versionen wie sie meistens mit ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## xalex (21. Januar 2014)

Jürgen ist schon ein Netter... kürzen des Sitzrohres um 12mm ist problemlos möglich.

Titanset kann verbaut werden, auch die anderen Updates zum 4.0. Rahmen wären machbar.
mal schauen, dan zahn-OP hab ich jetzt zeit, mich darum zu kümmern.


Noch mein Senf zum Reifenthema:
Den Mountain King mag ich sehr, rollt nach meiner Erfahrung im Gelände super, aber auf Asphalt nicht so.
Wenn der Hans Dampf in Trailstar ist, dann noch Pace Star probieren, das macht einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Fat Albert rollt etwas schlechter als HD, identische Mischung vorausgesetzt.

Ardent rollt gut auf Asphalt, in 2,25 find ich ihn aber schon grenzwertig wegen der kleinen Aussenstollen, sobald es etwas schlammig wird, kenn das aber nur vom zusehen. In 2,4 fand ich ihn einen Superkompromiß. im leicht schlammigen ruckt er immer kurz weg, greift aber sofort wieder. Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, kann mans schon noch gut fliegen lassen.

wenn es nochmal deutlich besser rollen sollte, würde ich auch einen Ignitor nehmen. Die Kehrseite ist dann, dass er noch weniger Antriebs- und Bremstraktion hat, als der Ardent.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass egal welchen Reifen du aufziehst, aus dem fanes keine CC-Feile werden wird...


----------



## Quasarmin (21. Januar 2014)

Moin

danke zu den Antworten bezügl. der Reifenfrage am Fanes. Ich werde dann wohl besser beim 2.35/2.4er bleiben und möglichst mal einen anderen hier genannten ausprobieren ob sich da was machen lässt. Im Gelände passt das ja auch alles sehr gut.


			
				hasadeur schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast Du ja einfach auch das falsche Bike für diese Art Touren....oder die falschen Freunde


Nee lass mal, das Fanes passt super, und die Kumpels auch. Die fahren nur die falschen Bikes ;-) Aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch - denn das Fanes hat hier sozusagen Heimspiel 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Januar 2014)

was ihr immer habt ..... ne Fanes ENDURO darf auch ruhig mal spidellig aussehen ..... zack da habt ihr ein Enduro auf Marger-Modell-kurs für die heutigen Alpträume  by thw way 13,5 KG


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Januar 2014)

Hmm, da hab ich doch lieber 1,1kg Übergewicht, ne Stahlgabel, nen dicken Dämpfer und fette Schlappen.

Aber jeder kann ja auf seine Art Spaß haben.


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, da hab ich doch lieber 1,1kg Übergewicht



Ich habe sogar 18 kg
Übergewicht :-D

ne Stahlgabel, nen dicken Dämpfer und somit auch am Rad 2 Kg zu viel. 

Und trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Ghost.1 (21. Januar 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar 18 kg
> Übergewicht :-D
> 
> ne Stahlgabel, nen dicken Dämpfer und somit auch am Rad 2 Kg zu viel.
> ...



Auf deinen Bilder sieht das Rad aber eher nach 15kg aus, oder hat sich da was verändert? Wenn ja dann will ich es sehen


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Januar 2014)

2 Kg zu viel im Vergleich zu Ollo seinem. 15 Komma weiß ich nicht.... Passt doch ;-)


----------



## Ghost.1 (21. Januar 2014)

Achso. Schade, ich dacht ich seh mal wieder ne Fanes mit nem Stahlfederdämpfer


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Januar 2014)

Kannst du, liegt aber im Moment noch zerlegt auf der Werkbank und wartet auf das Päckchen mit dem Servicekit.


----------



## Piefke (21. Januar 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Achso. Schade, ich dacht ich seh mal wieder ne Fanes mit nem Stahlfederdämpfer


Schau mal in meine Galerie


----------



## Rines (22. Januar 2014)

Woher bekomm ich neue Lager vom Steuersatz? Bei Acros ist der nicht gelistet. Will auch nicht ne neue Schale kaufen. Am liebsten hätte ich nur das Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. Januar 2014)

Schreib die Jungs von Acros doch mal an. Die sind echt nett.


----------



## Rines (22. Januar 2014)

Hatte dem Jürgen schon geschrieben. Er hat die einzeln auf Lager. 9€ bzw 12€ O/U es Stück. Ist somit erledigt.


----------



## 0Ger (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

bei einem kleinen Wintercheck ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass die untere lagerschale meines Fanes mittlerweile sehr rau läuft und wohl bald ersetzt werden muss. 
Kann mir hier jemand ein ersatzteil dazu empfehlen?
(Wurde zwar schonmal angesprochen aber ich habs gerade nicht mehr gefunden)

Die lager am Hinterbau sind auch nicht mehr ganz so gut in schuss falls dort jemand einen Shop kennt, der die lager alle da hat wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Quasarmin (26. Januar 2014)

0Ger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei einem kleinen Wintercheck ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass die untere lagerschale meines Fanes mittlerweile sehr rau läuft und wohl bald ersetzt werden muss.
> Kann mir hier jemand ein ersatzteil dazu empfehlen?
> ...



Moin

ich habe die Lager an meinem Rad noch nicht rausgehabt, habs erst vor paar Wochen bei Jü abgeholt 
In der Beschreibung steht, dass für Hauptlager und Horstlink Lager des Typ 61902 verbaut sind (Enduro und All Mountain), und an der Wippe die Typen 608 und 628. Das sind alles Standardgrößen die bekommst du fast überall, z.B. http://www.ekugellager.de oder bei ebay werden welche als 2er oder 4er Sets angeboten. Wähle wenn möglich Lager von FAG oder SKF. Du musst auch darauf achten, dass sie die Ausführung 2RS haben, das bedeutet eine beidseitige Kunststoffabdeckung. Die kannst du entfernen und dann das Lager mit Fett vollschmieren (so wie Jü es in seinem Videotipp macht). Alternativ würde ich bei Alutech anfragen ob sie ein entsprechendes Lagerset anbieten.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Januar 2014)

Investiere etwas mehr und nimm rostfreie Lager. Ansonsten sind die Lager bei Alutech nicht teurer als wo anders, so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und du hast gleich alles zusammen was du benötigtst


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2014)

Muss ja nicht immer alles schwer sein was gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (27. Januar 2014)

schöner rahmen, orkan ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> schöner rahmen, orkan ;-)



Ja ne! Ist doch echt was schönes aus dem Projekt geworden 
Du immer noch ohne Bike?


----------



## wolfi (27. Januar 2014)

Ich bekomme diese Woche meine wildsau von der Staatsanwaltschaft wieder, und der Sennes Rahmen müsste täglich kommen.

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ich bekomme diese Woche meine wildsau von der Staatsanwaltschaft wieder, und der Sennes Rahmen müsste täglich kommen.
> 
> sent from total wichtigen schmartfon



Dann weisst du ja vor lauter Bikes nicht mehr wohin


----------



## wolfi (27. Januar 2014)

ich sags dir!
das gibt auch sicherlich noch nen spuch von der regierung


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. Januar 2014)

Meine würde sagen: Wildsau will ich auch ham!


----------



## StillPad (30. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit,

war gerade mal wieder auf der Alutech HP und was haben meine Augen dort gesehn Fanes 4.0 Ano Blue?!

Gibs irgendwo schon ein Prototyp Foto von dem Farbton?

Hatte Jürgen letztes Jahr schonmal angeschrieben wegen dem ein Foto von nem Sennes Prototyp in Elox Blau aber da hieß es noch das es keine andere Farbe als elox. Schwarz geben wird.

Schön das er doch noch die Meinung geändert hat


----------



## visualex (30. Januar 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> war gerade mal wieder auf der Alutech HP und was haben meine Augen dort gesehn Fanes 4.0 Ano Blue?!
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das Teibun in dem Test hier elox ist:
http://enduro-mtb.com/preview-8-einsteiger-trailbikes-im-vergleichstest/


----------



## StillPad (30. Januar 2014)

Hmm das würde den Sennes auch sehr ähnlich sehen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-alutech-sennes-bike.632040/#post-10559064

Wobei ich sagen muss das der Teibun Blauton mir noch ein Tick besser gefällt.


----------



## basinga (3. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit 

hat von euch schon jemand mal den Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil gefahren?
Überlege gerade den als 2 Dämpfer neben der Roco zu nehmen für Bikeparkeinsätze und Downhillstrecken, für die Härteren Sachen neben Touren.
Gibt es da von euch irgend welche Erfahrungen zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (3. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre den mit Titanfeder als Dämpfer für alles... ist ein Traum!


----------



## basinga (3. Februar 2014)

Welche Federhärte bräuche ich denn mit meinen ca 84 kg nackt? ^^


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre auch seit kurzem einen Vivid Coil und wüsste nicht wozu ich noch einen Luftdämpfer brauche. Ich fahre mit 100 kg eine 450 Feder.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Februar 2014)

Also ich fahre ne 450x2,75 ... bei 90 Kg fahrfertig.


----------



## basinga (3. Februar 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch seit kurzem einen Vivid Coil und wüsste nicht wozu ich noch einen Luftdämpfer brauche. Ich fahre mit 100 kg eine 450 Feder.



Sehr gut dann ist der Double Barrel ja auch gar nicht mehr so teuer wenn ich den Roco verkaufe


----------



## RolfK (10. Februar 2014)

Moins

ich möchte bei meinem 2011 Fanes E2 den VividAir durch einen 2014er Monarch Plus HV ersetzen. Dieser wird aber nur noch in M/M Tune verkauft. Funktioniert der so mit dem Hinterbau oder muss der neu abgestimmt werden? Beim alten Monarch benötigte man ja einen mit L/M Tune.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Februar 2014)

Also ich hatte meinen Monarch +  ziemlich in Richtung zu gestellt, kann mit vorstellen das dasss auch mit MM vernünftig funktioniert.


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2014)

RolfK schrieb:


> Moins
> 
> ich möchte bei meinem 2011 Fanes E2 den VividAir durch einen 2014er Monarch Plus HV ersetzen. Dieser wird aber nur noch in M/M Tune verkauft. Funktioniert der so mit dem Hinterbau oder muss der neu abgestimmt werden? Beim alten Monarch benötigte man ja einen mit L/M Tune.
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten



Moin Rolf

die Druckstufe sollte M sein und die Zugstufe in M oder L ist Geschmackssache. Ich fand sie in M zu Langsam bzw. war zu wenig Verstell- Spielraum und dadurch die Performance des Hinterbaus nicht so wie sie sein könnte. Wenn Dir das M M Tune nicht zusagt schick in an Lord Helmchen (Stefan) der macht ihn passender.


----------



## kidsmooth (12. Februar 2014)

Tausche einen Fanes Signature Rahmen in Größe M gegen einen L oder XL Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (16. Februar 2014)

Guten morgen,
mich würden mal eure Erfahrungen bzw. eure zum Cane creek doubel Barrel cs und dem 2014 vivid air interessieren.( in der fanes)
ich kann mich einfach nicht zwischen einem der beiden Dämpfer entscheiden. Der Vivid air denk ich wird ein besseres Ansprechverhalten dank Counter Messure haben und nicht so problemanfallig sein wie der DB Air Cs. jedoch wird der Cane Creek wenn er gut abgestimmt ist eine besser Performance bieten und er ist noch ein wenig bergauf tauglicher.
Wäre super wenn ihr eure Meinung zu dem Thema hier mal schreiben könnten.
Mfg eljugador


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre den CCDB Coil mit Titanfeder.... hatte vorher den (allerdings 2013er) Vivid und Monarch+ zum Vergleich.

Fazit: Jeden Cent war das Upgrade wert! Auf lange Zeit kommt mir kein anderer Dämpfer mehr ans Ratt... 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## eljugador (16. Februar 2014)

Erst mal danke, das habe ich mir auch überlegt aber, aber möchte schon gern wieder ein luftdämpfer. Coil gehört an downhiller ))


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Februar 2014)

Ich will dich nicht missionieren, aber ich habe genauso gedacht...

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Enduro und DH-Marathons, das "Mehrgewicht" zum Vivid Air(568g) sind mit der Titanfeder (~380g) gerade mal ~200g...

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass man das Mehrgewicht wirklich "spürt"... den Performancegewinn, spürt man sehr wohl!

Ist irgendwie das Gleiche wie mit der Fanes an sich... 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## eljugador (16. Februar 2014)

Ne kein Problem  ich bin auch kein Gewichts Fetischist und eigentlich ein coil Fan , fahre das bike auch 50% im Bike Park 50% Auf Touren. Eine Testfahrt wäre halt mal sehr vorteilhaft. Oder ein kleiner Vergleich von eurer Seit, Fall jemand schon das 2014 Modell des vivid besitzt. 
Mfg eljugador


----------



## StillPad (17. Februar 2014)

visualex schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das Teibun in dem Test hier elox ist:
> http://enduro-mtb.com/preview-8-einsteiger-trailbikes-im-vergleichstest/



So ich habe nun mal den Jürgen gefragt und bei dem Foto handelt es sich um Lasur Blau.

Das neue Fanes 4 in Ano Blau wird so aussehen wie das Sennes hier zu sehen.

http://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-DH-10-Komplettbike-26-v3-M2014


Finde ich ziemlig geil den Farbton 

Falls sich noch mehr gefragt haben wie es aussehen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. Februar 2014)

Nabend hätte nochmal ne Frage.

Habe noch ein alten 222mm mit 70mm Hub kann der auch ins Fanes oder müssen es unbedingt 216er sein?


----------



## eljugador (17. Februar 2014)

Ihr seit ja echt ein fauler häufen hier bekommt man ja maximal 1 Antwort bzw Meinung.


----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Februar 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nabend hätte nochmal ne Frage.
> 
> Habe noch ein alten 222mm mit 70mm Hub kann der auch ins Fanes oder müssen es unbedingt 216er sein?



Wenn du ihn doch hast, probiere es einfach aus. Glaube aber das es an der Wippe und dem Sitzrohr zu eng wird. Evtl könnte es gehen wenn du die 170/160 stellung nimmst, da ja mit dem 216er Dämpfer + der Uphill-Position auch noch luft sein müsste. Aber die Geometrie verändert sich dann halt auch sehr.


----------



## toddy (18. Februar 2014)

eljugador schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja echt ein fauler häufen hier bekommt man ja maximal 1 Antwort bzw Meinung.


Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es einen Fred mit Titel "Dämpferwahl Fanes" und einen Fred mit Titel "Fanes mit Cane Creek DB Air" gibt!


----------



## ollo (18. Februar 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nabend hätte nochmal ne Frage.
> 
> Habe noch ein alten 222mm mit 70mm Hub kann der auch ins Fanes oder müssen es unbedingt 216er sein?



es ist eher der HUB mit 70 mm der dafür sorgen könnte das das Hinterrad an das Sattelrohr schlägt oder der Verbindungssteg zwischen den Sitzstreben Dir in das Sattelrohr kracht. Einbauen und auf Gängigkeit bei Maximaler Komprimierung testen.


----------



## ollo (18. Februar 2014)

eljugador schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja echt ein fauler häufen hier bekommt man ja maximal 1 Antwort bzw Meinung.



nee effektiv , 1 Frage eine Antwort und das ist immer noch besser als 1 Frage und keine Antwort. Was noch besser ist, 1 Frage und 1 Antwort ist Nerven schonender ... weil, 10 Menschen  gleich 8 Meinungen und am Ende ist man auch nicht schlauer. 

Vielleicht könnte es aber auch daran liegen das noch kaum einer den CCDB SC hat bzw. sich noch nicht dazu aufraffen konnte nach dem im Januar die KFZ Versicherung abgebucht wurde, Gas Nachzahlungen auf liefen und dazu noch der Urlaub gebucht werden mußte, sein Konto noch für einen Dämpfer zu überziehen von dem man eh nicht weiß wie er im Vergleich zum 2014 Vivid ist


----------



## eljugador (18. Februar 2014)

Na da muss ich dir in jeder Hinsicht recht geben . Nun bei mir ist das Problem das ich extra 3 Monate neben der Schule zum arbeiteten gegangen bin für den Luxus deshalb will ich mein Geld richtig anlegen.
Lg Michel
PS Ollo du hattest ja sonst auch schon fast jedes Teil an deiner Fanes hast du kein Bock dir ein CC DB CS ZU KAUFEN )


----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn doch hast, probiere es einfach aus. Glaube aber das es an der Wippe und dem Sitzrohr zu eng wird. Evtl könnte es gehen wenn du die 170/160 stellung nimmst, da ja mit dem 216er Dämpfer + der Uphill-Position auch noch luft sein müsste. Aber die Geometrie verändert sich dann halt auch sehr.





			
				Ollo schrieb:
			
		

> es ist eher der HUB mit 70 mm der dafür sorgen könnte das das Hinterrad an das Sattelrohr schlägt oder der Verbindungssteg zwischen den Sitzstreben Dir in das Sattelrohr kracht. Einbauen und auf Gängigkeit bei Maximaler Komprimierung testen.



Also ich habe jetzt in 2 Rahmen 222mm Dämpfer und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man nicht lieber wartet bis man sich den Rahmen mit Dämpfer leisten kann oder schon zuschlägt sobald der Rahmen zusammen ist.

Genauso bin ich ziemlig bei den Dämpfer überfragt.
In der Bike wurde ja VIVID Air gegen Canecreek getestet und der Vivid war besser weil besser einstellbar.

Sind aber auch beide nicht gerade günstig und ob man soviel Technik braucht bin ich auch nicht sicher.

Vielleicht ist es auch günstiger sich ein anderen Dämpfer zu besorgen.

Will auch nicht die Kosten fürn ein Auto investieren


----------



## Piefke (18. Februar 2014)

Marzocchi Roco passt auch sehr gut in die Fanes und kostet zum Rahmen dazu nicht viel.


----------



## slash-sash (19. Februar 2014)

Ich kann auf die Erfahrung von 3 Dämpfern zurück blicken. FoxRP23 (Auslieferung): eine Verschwendung, da das Potenzial des Fanes kastriert wird. Nicht umsonst ist der Dämpfer bei Alutech raus geflogen. 
Als Übergangsdämpfer hatte ich dann den Rocco Luftdämpfer mit TST (keine Ahnung, wie der jetzt heist). Für mich der beste Dämpfer, wenn es um das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniß geht. Recht günstig, top Performance und ohne viel Schnickschnack. Das TST brauchst du eh nicht.
Zu guter Letzt und bis heute auch noch drin, der Vivid Air 2012. Kitzelt m.M. nach das letzte aus dem Fanes Hinterbau raus. Ich jedenfalls bin begeistert. Ich wiege allerdings auch nur 65kg nackt. 
Mit dem Einstellen habe ich mich sehr schwer getan. Das alles zu filtern und zu verstehen, war jetzt nicht so mein Ding.
Man sagt dem Vivid Air ja nach, dass er der "einzige" Luftdämpfer ist, der einem Stahlfederdämpfer am nächsten kommt.
Ich bin allerdings noch nie einen gefahren. Würde ich gerne mal tun.
Fakt ist, das Fanes braucht nicht viel Schnickschnack und es gibt ein paar Dämpfer, die richtig gut funktionieren. Ein Monarch+ soll ja auch sehr gut sein.
Mir wäre der CC DB nicht lieb, da ich ihn nicht werkzeuglos einstellen kann. Nervt mich am RS. 
Hätte ich mir den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft, würde ich wahrscheinlich zum Rocco greifen. Ich glaube, den bekommst du am günstigsten. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie die Dämpfer so gehandelt werden.
Ich hoffe, ich könnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (19. Februar 2014)

Was ach für Vivid (und generell RS Produkte) spricht: Wartungsfreundlichkeit. Man kriegt alle Teile und es ist auch wirklich nicht schwer zu erledigen. Der kleine Luftkammerservice ist ein Kinderspiel und auch der Komplettservice ist kein Hexenwerk. So spart man sich die Kosten (und die Zeit ohne Dämpfer) fürs machen lassen. Spass machts auch noch - zumindest beim ersten mal.


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. Februar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Der kleine Luftkammerservice ist ein Kinderspie



Redest du vom Vivid Air?


----------



## StillPad (19. Februar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Was ach für Vivid (und generell RS Produkte) spricht: Wartungsfreundlichkeit.


Sowas wäre auch mir wichtig.
Das stört mich in moment bei mein Manitou 4 Way.
Ein Service soll ca. 120€ kosten. Worauf ich nur meinte dafür kann ich ja schon ein neuen Dämpfer kaufen.... 

Ich bin eigendlich auch ein großer Fan von Luftdämpfern weil man sie sehr schnell verstellen kann und sie schön leicht sind.
Ich weiß das es inzwischen schon leichtere Dämpfer für Stahfedern gibt, aber die sind nur mit Titanfedern interessant finde ich.
Die sind aber verdammt teuer, falls man überhaupt was bekommt.

Ich kratze auch vom Gewicht her an die 0,1t und kann mit so totalen Leichtgewichtskram nichts anfangen.

@slash-sash
Danke für den Überblick

Ich erinnere mich das es damals glaube ich von RST oder so bei ebay billig Dämpfer gab die wohl auch sehr gut sein sollten für ihren Preis.
Waren bei ca. 100€


----------



## slash-sash (19. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ein X-Fusion Vector (das ist doch der Stahldämpfer, oder?) sehr gut gehen könnte. Es gibt ja einige, die sehr begeistert davon sind. Ich bin ihn im neuen Bionicon Alva Coil gefahren und war auch sehr begeistert. Aber ob man den gebraucht bekommt? 
Und bei Neu stellt sich die Frage, ob man dann nicht lieber auf einen gebrauchten irgendwas geht.
Sprich, lieber nen gebrauchten Passat, als nen neuen Dacia fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Februar 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Redest du vom Vivid Air?


 
Ja


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. Februar 2014)

man braucht aber 2x special werkzeug oder?


----------



## daniel_MTB (19. Februar 2014)

MÖP! Neulich hab ich mein Fanes noch gelobt wegen nicht vorandenem Knacken und jetzt ab ichs wieder 
Das Geräusch kommt nur bei der Trittbewegung vor (vorallem beim Uphill in den niedrigen Gängen). Ohne Trittbewegung ist kein Knacken vorhanden. Es hört sich an als würde es hinten Richtung von Schaltwerk Kassete kommen. Es ist auch manchmal eher ein Knarzen und eher unregelmäßig. Ich spüre es aber auch definitv in den Pedalen.

Folgendes konnte ich bereits ausschließen:

Tretlager neu gefettet und mit 45N angezogen
Alle schrauben an der Wippe und Dämpfer mit 10 N angezogen
Pedale ausgebaut und neu gefettet
Kurbelarme mit 14 N angezogen (XT Kurbel)

Was könte ich noch probieren? Den Horstlink würde ich ausschließen oder?

Danke schonma für Antworten 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Februar 2014)

@Ghost.1 Ja, den Luftkammerschlüssel (dient auch gleich als Halterung im Schraubstock) und den 24mm pin spanner. Bei dem ist auch gleich der Ventiladapter für den Ausgleichsbehälter dabei. Der Druck im AGB ist übrigens etwas was man regelmässig mal überprüfen sollte. Wenn der Druck abfällt, fängt irgendwann das Öl an Luft zu ziehen, dann wird der grosse Service fällig. Ist mir letzten Sommer passiert.

Für den kompletten Service wären dann noch die speziellen Messingbacken für den Schraubstock praktisch, mit passender Bohrung um die Kolbenstange zu klemmen.


----------



## basinga (19. Februar 2014)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> MÖP! Neulich hab ich mein Fanes noch gelobt wegen nicht vorandenem Knacken und jetzt ab ichs wieder
> Das Geräusch kommt nur bei der Trittbewegung vor (vorallem beim Uphill in den niedrigen Gängen). Ohne Trittbewegung ist kein Knacken vorhanden. Es hört sich an als würde es hinten Richtung von Schaltwerk Kassete kommen. Es ist auch manchmal eher ein Knarzen und eher unregelmäßig. Ich spüre es aber auch definitv in den Pedalen.
> 
> Folgendes konnte ich bereits ausschließen:
> ...



Gleiches Problem habe ich auch wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete und wenn es steiler wird.
Benutzt du auch ein Kettenschloss und kann es sein, dass es davon kommt?
Bei mir kann nämlich eigentlich auch nichts dran sein da mein Fanes noch gar nicht so alt ist und bis jetzt vielleicht maximal 120 km bewegt worden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (19. Februar 2014)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> MÖP! Folgendes konnte ich bereits ausschließen:
> 
> Tretlager neu gefettet und mit 45N angezogen
> Alle schrauben an der Wippe und Dämpfer mit 10 N angezogen
> ...



Wie siehts mit der Sattelstütze aus?
Gerade die bekommt ja Bergauf ein anderen Winkel do die Kraft wirkt.


----------



## Rines (19. Februar 2014)

Kennt einer die Kettenlinie der Fanes V.3?


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2014)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> MÖP! Neulich hab ich mein Fanes noch gelobt wegen nicht vorandenem Knacken und jetzt ab ichs wieder
> Das Geräusch kommt nur bei der Trittbewegung vor (vorallem beim Uphill in den niedrigen Gängen). Ohne Trittbewegung ist kein Knacken vorhanden. Es hört sich an als würde es hinten Richtung von Schaltwerk Kassete kommen. Es ist auch manchmal eher ein Knarzen und eher unregelmäßig. Ich spüre es aber auch definitv in den Pedalen.
> 
> ........
> ...




Moin,
um es nicht wieder alles aufzuführen, lies mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knackender-horstlink-fanes-pinion.624208/
und hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/probleme-mit-der-fanes-v3.660162/

ich denke mal Du wirst recht schnell fündig 

@Ganiscol
wie kontrollierst Du denn den Druck im AGB ??

.


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Februar 2014)

@ollo Zumindest bei meinem 2012er ist dafür zwingend der Ventiladapter notwendig. Den auf die Dämpferpumpe schrauben, Schutzdeckelchen vom AGB entfernen und Pumpe anschliessen - feddich.  Der R2C braucht laut Manual 200PSI. Natürlich wird dann bei einer nicht vorspannbaren Pumpe ein deutlich niedrigerer Druck angezeigt, weil sich erstmal der Schlauch füllt.

Das da zuweilen tatsächlich schleichend Druck entweicht merkt man ggf. daran, dass sich unter dem Schutzdeckelchen Druck aufbaut und es einem beim öffnen entgegen kommt.


----------



## daniel_MTB (20. Februar 2014)

@StillPad. Ja Sattelstütze habe ich auch schon geprüft.. hab ich vergessen aufzuführen 
@basinga: Ja ich benutze ein SRAM Kettenschloß... werde es mal wechseln gegen ein neues.
@ollo: Wie immer besten Dank! 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte mir an meinem Fanes 3.0 noch die Carbonstrebe nachrüsten.
Jetzt bin ich bei Jü auf der Seite und stelle fest das es 2 verschieden Streben gibt.

Einmal die "Fanes Enduro Carbon Sitzstrebe" 
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Carbon-Sitzstrebe

Und die "AM Carbon Sitzstreben"
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-AM-Carbon-Sitzstrebe-inkl-Lager-ohne-Schaltauge

Auf dem ersten Blick sind beide mit dem 3.0 kompatibel aber die Enduro Version hat weiterhin die Radstandsverstellung.
Gibt es da sonst noch irgendwelche unterschiede?

Welche nehme ich den jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (21. Februar 2014)

Steht eigentlich alles in der Beschreibung zur AM. Wenn du die Radstandverstellung haben willst, dann die Enduro. Andernfalls eben die AM aber dann wird ein neues Schaltauge fällig.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2014)

Ja habe ich auch so gelesen. Die werden sich ja dann wohl vom Gewicht her wohl nicht mehr viel tun denke ich.
Also wird es die Enduro Strebe.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2014)

So mal bestellt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Februar 2014)

Die EN Strebe wird ne Ecke schwerer sein. Verstellung ist aus Alu und der Bremssattelhalter natürlich auch.


----------



## nf805 (21. Februar 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es Unterschiede in der Steifigkeit zwischen AM und EN Carbonstrebe gibt.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte, es gibt nur noch eine Strebe; die ohne Verstellung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Februar 2014)

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Carbon-Sitzstrebe
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-AM-Carbon-Sitzstrebe-inkl-Lager-ohne-Schaltauge


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2014)

Das beide auf der HP sind, weiß ich wohl. Aber nichts desto trotz meine ich gibt es nur eine.


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das beide auf der HP sind, weiß ich wohl. Aber nichts desto trotz meine ich gibt es nur eine.



Nein zwei...... und wenn man den Text bei den Streben liest kann man bei der einen das hier Lesen ".....
vorhandene Inlays können übernommen werden.
Dann muss aber das Schaltauge angepasst werden, so das ca 3mm überhalb des Schaltaugengewinde abgefeilt werden, andernfalls stößt hier die Carbonstrebe gegen das Schaltauge, bzw es läßt sich erst garnicht montieren....."

und bei der anderen steht das ...... "Die Radstandverstellung der Enduro Sitzstreben ist nach dieser Umrüstung nicht mehr vorhanden....."



@Ganiscol

danke ! habe auch den 2012 er .... was ist das für ein Ventiladapter ??


.


----------



## sportritter80 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich hab die Enduro-Carbonstrebe mit 3mm abgefeiltem Schaltauge.
Und hier die harten -äh- in dem Fall leichten Fakten:
Gewicht Alu: 850g
Gewicht Carbon: 465g
Ersparnis: 385g
Seit der Montage, einhergehend mit Titan-Horstlinkschrauben gibts auch keine Knack-Geräusche mehr.
Also: ein super Ding ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (21. Februar 2014)

@ollo 

ist bei dem 24mm pin spanner für den self-service dabei:

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Zubehoer-Werkzeug/RockShox-Vivid-Vivid-Air-Spezial-Werkzeug.html


----------



## psychoschnuff (22. Februar 2014)

Guten Tag,
ich bin neu hier und habe auch einige Fragen zur Fanes.

Ich würde mir gerne eine Fanes 4.0 als Trailbike aufbauen. Das Einsatzgebiet sollte etwa folgendes abdecken: 
Trainingsfahrten, kleine bis mittlere Touren in Mittelgebirgen, Schreddern im heimischen hügeligen Wald und ab und zu mal ein Bikeparkbesuch. 
Ich bin 180cm gross und bringe mit allem Drum und Dran etwas über 90Kg auf die Waage. Meine Fahweise ist schon etwas zurückhaltender dem Alter entsprechend, ich bin 43.

Das Bike wird mein erster Selbstaufbau und deshalb bin ich jetzt in der Planungsphase etwas unsicher. 
Geplant ist
- Fanes in Größe M
- Vivid Air
- Pike RTC3, 27,5 Zoll, 160mm
- Reverb Stealth
- Sram 11x mit Gripshift, 30ger Kettenblatt
- Laufräder 27,5 Zoll, vorne 40mm breit mit 28 Speichen, hinten 35mm breit mit 32 Speichen.
- Ich möchte Tubeless fahren

Würde dieses Bike in etwa meinen Anforderungen entsprechen und am Ende sogar noch Spass machen?
Oder habe ich einen groben Denkfehler eingebaut und ich muss Änderungen vornehmen, am besten natürlich BEVOR ich Geld für etwas dummes ausgegeben habe.

Gruss-
schnuff


----------



## Bukk (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo in die Runde

Habe heute die Saint 2014 an die Fanes Enduro 3 geschraubt. 
Allerding mit folgendem Problem:

Hinten eine 180mm Rt86 xt Scheibe moniert. Bremssattel direkt draufgeschraubt ohne irgendwelche Unterlegscheiben. 
Nur wie auf dem Foto zu sehen scheint der Bremssattel ein Stückchen zu hoch. So dass ca. 3mm der Scheibe nicht genutzt werden.

Woran könnte das liegen?
Kann man das auch einfach so ignorieren? - Sicher nicht die beste Option ...






Grüße


----------



## ollo (22. Februar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> @ollo
> 
> ist bei dem 24mm pin spanner für den self-service dabei:
> 
> http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Zubehoer-Werkzeug/RockShox-Vivid-Vivid-Air-Spezial-Werkzeug.html



Danke jetzt bin ich wenigsten mal auf dem laufenden 


@Bukk 

ist bei meinem Bremsen auch so, zwar nicht im 3 mm Bereich aber ein kleiner Rand bleibt irgendwie immer stehen. Wenn es dich stört, ab in den Bikeshop und die Aufnahme neu Plan-/ runter-fräsen lassen


----------



## ollo (22. Februar 2014)

psychoschnuff schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich bin neu hier und habe auch einige Fragen zur Fanes.
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne eine Fanes 4.0 als Trailbike aufbauen. Das Einsatzgebiet sollte etwa folgendes abdecken:
> ...



warum nicht gleich ein Alutech Teibun mit der Geometrie für 27,5" Laufräder. 40 mm Felgen ? Außen oder Innen 40 mm, zufällig Syntace  ?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2014)

Oder gleich die Tofane, wenn es ein Trailbike werden soll. Aber auf jeden Fall eher Teibun als Fanes.

Wegen Bremsen habe ich auch ein Frage in die Runde....am HR kann ich den Bremssattel nich weit genug nach außen "schieben", sodass der äußere Bremsbelag immer anliegt (XT Bremse). Ich fahre hinten 180er Scheibe, also ohne Adapter. An den Löchern der Bremszange möchte ich ungern rumfeilen. Kennt das noch jemand?


----------



## sportritter80 (22. Februar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wegen Bremsen habe ich auch ein Frage in die Runde....am HR kann ich den Bremssattel nich weit genug nach außen "schieben", sodass der äußere Bremsbelag immer anliegt (XT Bremse). Ich fahre hinten 180er Scheibe, also ohne Adapter. An den Löchern der Bremszange möchte ich ungern rumfeilen. Kennt das noch jemand?


Ist bei mir auch komplett am Anschlag (x.0 Trail) damit es tut. Hat mich auch gewundert. Evtl. Bei Shimano sind die Originalbeläge sehr dick, evtl kommts mit Nachrüstern hin bei Dir?


----------



## psychoschnuff (22. Februar 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich ein Alutech Teibun mit der Geometrie für 27,5" Laufräder. 40 mm Felgen ? Außen oder Innen 40 mm, zufällig Syntace  ?



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
40mm Innen?
Nein nein, schon außen... und ja, ich dachte an die Syntace Räder. Sind die nicht so toll?
Das Teibun geht mir auch immer im Kopf herum, ich fürchte aber, dass ich es als "zu gross“ empfinden könnte. Apropos zu gross: weiß jemand, ob ich auch beim 2014er Modell der Fanes ein “s“ Sitzrohr in einen "m" Rahmen bestellen kann?
Die Fanes 2014 wird ja auch beworben mit der Möglichkeit alternativ auch 27,5 Zöller verwenden zu können. Was spricht konkret gegen die Fanes? Die Tretlagerhöhe?
Edit: Ahaaa, jetzt fällt mir wieder alles ein: Teibun gibt es nur mit Carbonsitzstrebe und Carbon ist glaube ich nix für mich...



hasardeur schrieb:


> Oder gleich die Tofane, wenn es ein Trailbike werden soll. Aber auf jeden Fall eher Teibun als Fanes.



Ich sage eigentlich nur "Trailbike" weil ich mit dem Begriff "Enduro" im Moment nicht wirklich klar komme... 

Gruss-
schnuff


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch komplett am Anschlag (x.0 Trail) damit es tut. Hat mich auch gewundert. Evtl. Bei Shimano sind die Originalbeläge sehr dick, evtl kommts mit Nachrüstern hin bei Dir?



Beläge sind hinten schon recht weit runter. Mit der Belagstärke kann man auch wenig machen, da die Kolben. Ja gleichmäßig weit ausfahren. Damit hat man dann viel Abstand innen und keine außen. Die Bremsscheibe verzieht es beim Bremsen dann quasi immer nach innen.

Na mal sehen. Als nächste Beläge wollte ich nach Shimano Resin und Sinter jetzt eh mal die Swissstop Sinter probieren. Liegen hier schon rum und an meiner Formula waren sie die beste Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (22. Februar 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Kennt einer die Kettenlinie der Fanes V.3?



Moin

ich habe die Fanes EN 3.0. Die V.3 ist doch die Ausstattung, Rahmen ist mit V.2 und V.1 identisch. Na ja, jedenfalls steht in der Anleitung nur die 73mm Innenlagerbreite. Ich habe mal nachgemessen, von Mitte Innenlagerschale bis Mitte kleines Kettenblatt habe ich 46mm gemessen. Montiert ist ein 36/24 Tuvativ XO Tretlager.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## ollo (22. Februar 2014)

psychoschnuff schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> 40mm Innen?
> Nein nein, schon außen... und ja, ich dachte an die Syntace Räder. Sind die nicht so toll?
> Das Teibun geht mir auch immer im Kopf herum, ich fürchte aber, dass ich es als "zu gross“ empfinden könnte. Apropos zu gross: weiß jemand, ob ich auch beim 2014er Modell der Fanes ein “s“ Sitzrohr in einen "m" Rahmen bestellen kann?
> ...



wat zu Groß ?? wie meinst Du denn das !? 

Zu den Syntace Laufrädern gibt es durchaus geteilte Meinungen. Zumindest steht fest das sie mit dem Falschen Reifen gefahren sehr Beulenanfällig sind und da man ja gerade bei Tubeless eher mit sehr geringem Luftdruck fährt, wäre dieser eher Schwalbe Kompatible Laufradsatz nicht meine Wahl, schon gar nicht für gut einen Tausender und der Einschränkung nicht den Reifen / Profil fahren zu können den ich will. Für das gleiche Geld wenn man es denn ausgeben will E13 TRS+. Die sind zwar nicht so Megabreit aber auch damit kann man mehr als fahren 
Die Naben mit dem an DT angelehnten Ratchet-System wissen aber durchaus zu gefallen, meine DT 240 Naben halten seit gut 35000km 

Die Carbonstrebe an meiner Allmountain tut bei einem Größeren Fahrergewicht genau das was sie sollen, halten. Einzig den Sondermüllcharakter kann man ihnen Negativ unterstellen. Das in die Fanes auch 27,5 rein passt ist ja Ok, inwieweit sich etwas verbessert oder verschlechtert können eher die schreiben die es schon umgerüstet haben. Ein S Sitzrohr in einem M Rahmen .... das weiß nur der Jürgen, zumindest lässt es sich sicher um 1-2 cm ein kürzen. Ob es das dann noch bringt ?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2014)

Das mit den kleineren Sitzrohren ist doch seit der 3 Generation (2012) gar kein Thema mehr, weil es eh kürzer geworden ist. Cutstom wurde quasi zur Serie. Und Tofane, Teibund, Fans bzw. Enduro vs. Trailbike....es sind alles Enduros, nur das Fanes kann man auch als leichteren Freerider bezeichnen. Wenn man nicht die wilden Strecken in Bikeparks ballern will, sollte man sich echt Gedanken über Tofane und Teibun machen, zumal wenn man eh größer als 26'' im Auge hat. Und ja, bei der Fanes kommt das Tretlager höher, wenn man 650B fährt....und man verliert etwas Federweg, wenn man nicht auf Durolux oder Formula 35 (Alutech Edition) zurück greift.


----------



## psychoschnuff (22. Februar 2014)

Ich danke euch, ich lass mir den Teibun Rahmen noch mal genau durch den Kopf gehen... 
Zumal ich mich mit dem "zu grossen" Eindruck erstmal in Natura auseinandersetzen muss.
Teibun ist auch sehr leicht und den etwas geringeren Federweg wird man dank der stärkeren Endprogression sowieso nicht bemerken.  Allerdings muss mein Bike nicht unbedingt <13 Kg liegen, ich mag's schon eher robuster... 

Gruss-
schnuff

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## daniel_MTB (22. Februar 2014)

Ich bin verzweifelt... ich habe alles auseinandergebaut.... gefettet... neu angezogen.... dämpfer, wippe, horstlink, hauptschwingenlager, radstandverstellung, sattelstütze, kassette, schrauben der kettenblätter.... usw. Knarzen ist novh da... Es kommt definitiv vom hinterrad... hat noch wer ne idee was es sein könnte?


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Februar 2014)

@daniel_MTB Hauptschwingenlager und Horstlink.  Ja, ich habe gelesen das du da schon dran warst. Wärst aber womöglich der erste der es beim ersten Versuch gleich so hinkriegt, dass es als Ursache auszuschliessen wäre. Ist echt ein Gefummel, besonders am Hauptschwingenlager. Ich habe damals sicher 4 oder 5 mal Hand angelegt bis Ruhe war.

Steckachse hinten kann beim kräftig reintreten auch knarzen wenn sie nicht fest genug angezogen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (22. Februar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wegen Bremsen habe ich auch ein Frage in die Runde....am HR kann ich den Bremssattel nich weit genug nach außen "schieben", sodass der äußere Bremsbelag immer anliegt (XT Bremse). Ich fahre hinten 180er Scheibe, also ohne Adapter. An den Löchern der Bremszange möchte ich ungern rumfeilen. Kennt das noch jemand?



Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner XO auch, einfach mit einem 8mm Bohrer
Und Akkuschrauber das Langloch erweitern, da kann man nicht viel kaputt machen.....


----------



## Rines (23. Februar 2014)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe die Fanes EN 3.0. Die V.3 ist doch die Ausstattung, Rahmen ist mit V.2 und V.1 identisch. Na ja, jedenfalls steht in der Anleitung nur die 73mm Innenlagerbreite. Ich habe mal nachgemessen, von Mitte Innenlagerschale bis Mitte kleines Kettenblatt habe ich 46mm gemessen. Montiert ist ein 36/24 Tuvativ XO Tretlager.
> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
> ...



Danke das hilft mir ein wenig weiter


----------



## Bukk (24. Februar 2014)

Bukk schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> 
> Habe heute die Saint 2014 an die Fanes Enduro 3 geschraubt.
> Allerding mit folgendem Problem:
> ...



Keiner eine Idee oder evtl. sogar die Saint so verbaut? (Sorryfür den push  )


----------



## Dennis32 (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn der Bremsbelag vollständig genutzt wird, und oben keine Kante stehen bleibt würde ich es ignorieren.


----------



## nf805 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, das ist einfach keine so exakte Sache. Der Hinterbau der Fanes hat eine PM7-Aufnahme, d.h. passend für die 180er "Scheibenkategorie". Es gibt aber auch 183er oder 185 Scheiben, die da auch reinpassen müssen. Bei einer 185er wäre der Radius somit 2,5mm größer als bei Deiner, was ziemlich genau Deiner Messung entspricht.
Ich habe auch schon bei einigen Adaptern in der Beschreibung was in der Art gelesen: "passend für 180/185mm Scheiben".

Solange es bremst, ist doch alles gut 
Und wenn nicht: ich habe bei mir eine Zee mit 203er Scheibe und Magura QM26 Adapter.
Das bremst definitiv


----------



## Bukk (24. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Nochmal genau nachgeschaut und gemessen. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die 180er hinten eben genau den Abstand mehr Fläche bietet als die 203er vorne und die Beläge oben auf Kante sitzen. Damit passt dann alles.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Rines (25. Februar 2014)

Hab auch die Saint verbaut. Dort aber mit 180mm Slx Scheiben. Muss gleich mal im Keller gucken. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das bei mir nicht so viel Platz ist.


----------



## Duc851 (26. Februar 2014)

Bukk schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> 
> Habe heute die Saint 2014 an die Fanes Enduro 3 geschraubt.
> Allerding mit folgendem Problem:
> ...



Schau dir mal die Beläge an. Sind die unten schräg angefast? Wenn ja passt doch alles.


----------



## Rines (26. Februar 2014)

Hab geguckt. Da passt alles.


----------



## Rines (27. Februar 2014)

Will vielleicht einer seine Carbonsitzstrebe loswerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Februar 2014)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich bin verzweifelt... ich habe alles auseinandergebaut.... gefettet... neu angezogen.... dämpfer, wippe, horstlink, hauptschwingenlager, radstandverstellung, sattelstütze, kassette, schrauben der kettenblätter.... usw. Knarzen ist novh da... Es kommt definitiv vom hinterrad... hat noch wer ne idee was es sein könnte?


Nippel in der Felge? Besonders bei Alunippeln eine beliebte Quelle.
Gruß, basti


----------



## goflo (27. Februar 2014)

Hatte das Problem auch. Bei mir war es der Freilauf der Sun Ringle Nabe. Falls du auch einen Charger Laufradsatz hast, mach mal die Hinterradnabe auf, check die Sperrklinken (Grate etc), gut abfetten und wieder zusammen. 
Hat bei mir geholfen, seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## daniel_MTB (1. März 2014)

Es ist weg!  es war wirklich der freilauf der hinterradnabe... er war total verschmutzt und hatte kein fett mehr.

jetzt ist aber wenigsens alles bewegliche am fahrrad schön gefettet und sauber 

danke fuer die tipps


----------



## Jocki (1. März 2014)

Ich bin ja stolzer Besitzer einer Fanes Pinion mit 27,5er Laufrädern. Aber die 170mm Federweg an Front und Heck habe ich eigentlich noch nie wirklich ausgenutzt. 140mm würden mir genauso reichen. Mal angenommen ich baue einen kürzeren Dämpfer und eine kürzere Gabel ein- was passiert dann?

Oder doch verkaufen und ein anderes, passenderes Rad erwerben.


----------



## Rines (1. März 2014)

Dann bekommt dein Rad eine völlig neue Geometrie. Da dies nicht im Sinne des Herstellers ist, vermute ich mal wird die Geo sehr bescheiden. Dann doch lieber ein 140mm Rad kaufen und sich freuen das es deutlich leichter geworden ist (im besten fall )


----------



## Ganiscol (2. März 2014)

@Jocki gehts denn primär um die Position des Gummirings auf dem Standrohr oder stört sonst noch was an deiner Fanes?


----------



## Jocki (2. März 2014)

Na, wenn ich den Federweg schon nicht ausnutze, könnte die Kiste schon noch etwas spritziger zu fahren sein.


----------



## Ganiscol (2. März 2014)

Also gehts ums Gewicht, nicht um den Federweg? Nichts für ungut, aber das Gewicht der Pinion war doch absehbar.
Ich würde sagen Abspeckmassnahmen kommen dich teurer zu stehen als wenn du die Kiste verkaufst und dir von dem Geld was neues, womöglich aus Plastik, kaufst.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2014)

Im Test der FREERIDE hab ich gelesen, dass die Fanes gerade wegen ihrer Spritzigkeit (mit CCDB und Lyrik) volle Punktzahl bekommen hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (2. März 2014)

Da steht auch drin, dass die Fanes 14,1kg wiegt.


----------



## Ganiscol (2. März 2014)

Ich kann mich persönlich auch nicht über meine mit etwas unter 16kg beklagen. Aber das ist schon abhängig vom lokalen Geläuf und dem eigenen Fahrstil. Wenns eher abwärts geht und die Schwerkraft mitarbeitet ist das was anderes als wenn es eher flach ist und der Motor für die Spritzigkeit arbeiten muss.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Test der FREERIDE hab ich gelesen, dass die Fanes gerade wegen ihrer Spritzigkeit (mit CCDB und Lyrik) volle Punktzahl bekommen hat ?



Kann ich nur bestätigen....und ich fahre den DB als Coil


----------



## jammerlappen (2. März 2014)

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Magazinangaben - na ja - mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Aber neben mir steht eine kleinere, mit abgesehen vom Hinterrad durchweg leichteren Parts aufgebaute Version, die 14,7kg wog. Aktuell mit VanRC2 und Vector Coil HLR macht sie der Besitzerin aber auch sehr viel Freude!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2014)

Da Enduro/FR Rahmen meist in Größe M oder L gemessen zwischen 3,0 und 3,5kg ohne Dämpfer wiegen, tut sich da eh nicht so viel, wenn man fahrbare Parts dranhaben will. 
Die getesteten SunRingleCharger Laufräder sind halt recht leicht, was sie taugen, weiss man ja. 
Mit Pedalen um die 15kg+ ist sicher erreichbar mit fahrbarem Aufbau jedes Rahmens, aber für die "Spritzigkeit" ist weniger das Gewicht als die Auslegung des Hinterbaus und das Reifen+Felgengewicht entscheidend.

Ich gehe also mal davon aus, dass der Hinterbau von der Spritzigkeit passt? 
Mein altes Torque ist halt hinten etwas arg fluffig, also nicht grad spritzig.


----------



## Ganiscol (2. März 2014)

Der Fanes Hinterbau ist eher "fluffig". Der Aluhinterbau bringt auch (zumindest bei der E3) etwas mehr Flex mit als bei anderen Bikes. Ist mit ein Grund warum die Bude auch ganz rupiges Gelände so schön glattbügelt wenn man das möchte. Dafür ist der Hinterbau ja eher in der kürzeren Ecke angesiedelt wenn man den kurzen Radstand fährt. Und wenn man am Heck auf 160mm umsteckt und den Dämpfer straffer abstimmt kriegt man trotzdem eine gute Mischung aus Bügeleisen und Spritzigkeit. Mir gefällt das immer wieder wenn ich von einem anderen Bike auf die vertraute Fanes zurücksattle.

Und wie gesagt, wenn man auf den trails viel treten muss, dann ist das Gewicht (mit)entscheidend.  Da kann man freilich viel über das Gewicht des LRS verbessern aber nicht alles. Ist eigentlich auch das einzige was mich gelgentlich animiert meinen leichteren Radsatz mit den noch viel leichteren Reifen ans Bike zu packen.

Natürlich gibt es dann auch noch die Fraktion, die der Meinung ist das nur ein leichtes Bike verspielt und spritzig sein kann. Wer da mit 15kg aufwärts daher kommt hat sowieso verkackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (2. März 2014)

Das Gewicht stört mich kaum bis gar nicht, dadurch daß sich die Masse im Tretlagerbereich zentriert, merkt man das Übergewicht kaum. Ich mag die Sitzposition und die Geometrie, aber das Ding bügelt einfach zuviel weg. Die Freude eine schwierige Stelle erfolgreich gemeistert zu haben, stellt sich mit der Fanes nur sehr selten ein. Bremsen auf und draufhalten- das Bike richtet es schon... Um das Bike wiederum an seine Grenzen zu bringen, dafür fehlt mir hier die entsprechende Traildichte bzw. hat mein Selbsterhaltungstrieb etwas dagegen.

Das Rad passt offensichtlich nicht wirklich zu meinem Können und Fahrstil.


----------



## Ganiscol (2. März 2014)

Hast du denn schon mal die 160er Einstellung an der Wippe versucht? Macht die Bude durchaus etwas knackiger am Heck. Dann noch den Dämpfer etwas straffer einstellen und du kriegst mehr Feedback vom Untergrund. Ein Versuch wärs wert.


----------



## Jocki (2. März 2014)

Ich fahr eigentlich immer mit der 160er Einstellung. Die Entscheidung ist eh schon gefallen. Die Fanes wird bei Ebay veräußert.


----------



## Ganiscol (2. März 2014)

Na dann hoffe ich für dich das du eine Kiste findest, die dir das Fahren schwerer macht und sich somit die erwünschte Zufriedenheit einstellt. 

Klingt für mich zwar nach einem kuriosen Problem aber es muss ja für dich stimmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2014)

Der preis für Fanes in der Bucht ist niedrig. Grad eins geschossen.  

Gibts irgendwas vorsorglich zu machen bei 4.0? Lagerknarzen?


----------



## Surfjunk (3. März 2014)

Ich fahre den KIRK im Fanes und der lässt sich Super per LS auf den Rahmen einstellen. Du kannst 170mm fahren. Habe aber die Progression etwas angepasst und mach den Rest nur über die LS. Je nach Trail ein wenig mehr oder weniger.


----------



## basinga (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch die Maße für die MX32 Felgen?
Ich kann da leider nichts zu finden.
Will mir jetzt ein paar Satz neue Reifen besorgen für Bikepark und Downhill Einsätze und zwar die: Maxxis HR 2 2,5 DH
Sind die ersten Reifen die ich kaufe und weiß halt nicht ob die Passen.
Das richtet sich ja nach der Mualweite aber die finde ich leider nirgend wo.
Und macht das überhaupt Sinn die gegen die Hans Dampf für den Bikepark zu tauschen?
Denke halt die sind ein bisschen breiter und bieten besseren Druchschlagschutz 

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2014)

Kannste kaufen und passen.


----------



## basinga (3. März 2014)

Ok vielen dank


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2014)

Wie breit darf der Reifen denn maximal sein? Passen da 68mm Breite noch rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (3. März 2014)

@Kharne 

Habe selbst den CM auf der Spike35 gefahren aber nicht vermessen. Aktuell habe ich den am HR:

Maxxis Minion DHRII Maxxpro 2.4
1.8bar Spank Spike 35
Karkasse: 59mm
Stollen: 63mm
Höhe: 58mm

mit dem kurzen Radstand sind an der engsten Stelle zur Karkasse noch gut 5-6mm auf der linken Seite (rechts mehr Luft)
Für die Stollen ist im Yoke noch mehr Platz. Es wird aber mit dem langen Radstand bei der Schweissnaht zur Kettenstrebe noch etwas enger - womöglich etwas zu knapp für den CM auf der Stiffy.

Hattest du nicht auch mal die Spike35?


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2014)

Ich selbst? Nope. Wollte eigentlich nen Satz rote Spike 35, aber da die nicht lieferbar waren gabs nen Satz grüne Stiffys


----------



## goflo (5. März 2014)

Weiss jemand zufällig wie tief das Sattelrohr beim Fanes nutzbar ist?
Da ja die Vecnum Stütze hoffentlich bald mal kommt wäre das langsam interessant, ob man die lange Version auch verbaut bekommt


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2014)

Ich denke, die Moveloc schaut abgesenkt noch 6cm+Sattel raus, bei dem langen Sitzrohr am Fanes funktioniert das dann doch garnicht. Für s1 Trails, ok, aber wenn Stufen kommen ?
Oder darf man das Sitzrohr absägen?


----------



## Rines (6. März 2014)

Meine 420mm Reverb guckt ca. 0,5-1cm raus.


----------



## Rad-ab (9. März 2014)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Carbon Hinterbau:
Ich fahre eine Hope M4 Bremse an der Fanes mit den Hope Floating Scheiben (Alu-Spider, 203mm)
Beim normalen Alu Hinterbau ist für die Alu-Spider der Scheiben leider nicht genug Platz,
so dass ich eine U-Scheibe auf die Achse Schieben musste um ein wenig Platz zu schaffen.
Jetzt sieht es mir so aus, als ob beim "All-Mountain" Carbon Hinterbau (ohne Radstandsverstellung)
eventuell genug Platz sein könnte, da die Bremsaufnahme aus dem Hinterbau heraus "wächst"
und nicht wie bei der Radstandsverstellung dort dran geflanscht ist.

Kann hierzu jemand was sagen?

Wäre für mich nen Argument mehr für den Carbon Hinterbau  
...und da ich eh nur den kurzen Radstand fahre....

(Gestern wieder im Wald gestanden und hinten nen Snakebite eingefahren 
...und dann wieder das Gefummel mit der U-Scheibe gehabt )


----------



## Surfjunk (9. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die grossen Hauptlager rausbekomme?
Die kleinen an der Kettenstrebe kann ich ja mit einer Gewindestange und Nüssen rauspressen.
Bei den Hauptlagern habe ich ja nun mal das Problem das es 2 sind die sich gegenüber liegen.
Somit ziehe ich eins in den Rahmen rein und kann dann erst das andere rausziehen.
Wo liegt der Trick?

Hab starkes Knarzen gehabt und daher die Fettpackung neu gemachen. 
Dabei festgestellt das das Antriebsseitige Lager so viel Rost das da eigentlich nichts mehr zu retten ist.

Bringen da Edelstahl Lager mehr?
Kosten?
Wo bekommen?
Und welche dann?


----------



## Dennis32 (9. März 2014)

Musste auch schon die Lager tauschen weil die Aussenschale gebrochen war. Habe es beim örtlichen Eisenwarenladen bestellt, weil die Lieferzeit von Alutech schon mal länger dauert.

Habe das Lager mit einem dicken Schraubendreher von der Gegenseite heraus "geklopft" (immer im Kreis) es saß nicht sehr fest.
Ich habe die neuen dann mir Schraubensicherung eingepresst damit auch nichts mehr knackt.

Für den normalen gut sortierten Laden reichen Innen- und Aussendurchmesser sowie Breite. 
Edelstahl wäre eine Variante die auf jeden Fall nicht mehr rostet.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. März 2014)

Hmm... das war auch meine erste Idee.
Ich dachte da gäbe es noch irgend einen Trick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (9. März 2014)

Der "Trick" ist mir auch nicht eingefallen.


----------



## ollo (9. März 2014)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Carbon Hinterbau:
> Ich fahre eine Hope M4 Bremse an der Fanes mit den Hope Floating Scheiben (Alu-Spider, 203mm)
> Beim normalen Alu Hinterbau ist für die Alu-Spider der Scheiben leider nicht genug Platz,
> so dass ich eine U-Scheibe auf die Achse Schieben musste um ein wenig Platz zu schaffen.
> ...




schau mal hier, die Frage tauchte schon auf.... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fanes-allmountain-galerie.612700/


----------



## Rad-ab (10. März 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> schau mal hier, die Frage tauchte schon auf....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fanes-allmountain-galerie.612700/


Ah, danke, hatte jetzt auch von Jürgen ein Statement bekommen, dass es mit 183 mm Floating Scheibe passt.
203er Scheiben, schrieb er wären "zuviel des Guten"
...ob das nun auf den Platz hin bezogen war,
oder ob die Belastung der Bremsaufnahme nicht für die Kräfte bei einer 200er Scheibe ausgelegt ist,
sagte er leider nicht.

Muss also ne kleinere Scheibe dran
...schade ich mag ja allein schon die Optik der großen Scheiben


----------



## Surfjunk (10. März 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hab starkes Knarzen gehabt und daher die Fettpackung neu gemachen.
> Dabei festgestellt das das Antriebsseitige Lager so viel Rost das da eigentlich nichts mehr zu retten ist.
> ...




So ich zitiere mich mal selber soll ja allen was bringen.

Lager sind mit 2 Schlägen von innen heile rausgekommen.
Bin dann damit zum Örtlichen Lagerspezie gefahren und habe mir die Hauptlager in Edelstahl bestellt.
Kosten 7,50€ pro Stück 
Sind Mittwoch dann da. 

Sobald die Carbon Strebe da ist werden diese auch direkt getauscht.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. März 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Meine 420mm Reverb guckt ca. 0,5-1cm raus.


Komplett versenkt nur knapp 1cm??
Ist das bei der Reverb echt so viel weniger als bei kindshock bzw Moveloc??

Und wie hast du die Stütze so weit ins Sitzrohr bekommen,  laut Jürgen darf man das Sitzrohr nicht weiter als  bis zur Wippe ausreiben, das sind ja keine 30cm (bei xxl)...?????
30.9 Stütze mit Hülse?


----------



## Kharne (10. März 2014)

1cm? Glaub ich jetzt irgendwie nicht... Bei der LEV sinds jedenfalls ~3 und bei der Vecnum bald 7...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (10. März 2014)

Ich hoffe wir reden hier alle von demselbem Maß. Ist genau 8mm. Und ich hatte auch mal eine 380er die ging komplett rein bis auf Anschlag.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. März 2014)

Entscheidend ist doch, wieweit die komplett versenkte stütze gesamt noch rausschaut. Bis zu der Stelle geht die KS auch. 

Das sind für mich ,3-4cm  die sich zum Sitzrohr addieren.


----------



## Rines (11. März 2014)

Das stimmt. Dann habe ich die Fragestellung nicht ganz verstanden. Kann ich aber auch gerne mal messen.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2014)

Ich glaube das sind mehrere Fragen +Antworten. 
Also versenken darf man bis zur Wippe, aber soweit geht's wohl in der Regel eh nicht. Daher empfiehlt Alutech auf der Homepage wohl eine 30.9er Stütze mit 10cm länger Hülsen.

Was dann noch bei einer Versenkstütze gegenüber einer normalen Stütze noch rausguckt, sind 3cm bei KS und 6cm bei Moveloc. Damit hätte z.b. ich beim XXL insgesamt 60cm Sitzrohr effektiv bei der Moveloc - viel zu hoch um Steilstufen zu fahren. Macht also nur auf Flowtrails Sinn.

Absägen kann man das Sitzrohr leider auch nicht um die 3-6cm...... 
Also kauf ich mir halt für Reisen in die Berge eine. 30.9er mit Hülsen als normale Stütze. Und die KS bleibt für die Hügel hier.

Mal noch ne andere Frage : was ist die am besten funktionierende Zugverlegung des Schaltzuges am 3.0? Unterseite Kettenstrebe und oben übers Tretlager macht bei mir Ghostshifting und am kleinen KB reisst die Bionicon ab.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. März 2014)

Zugverlegung ist bei mir unter der Kettenstrebe und unter dem Tretlager her, mit etwas Luft, um Ghost shiftings zu vermeiden. Meine RS Reverb ist bis zum Anschlag in den Rahmen (gr.L)  geschoben, und das ohne Probleme.


----------



## xalex (11. März 2014)

ich habe den zug so verlegt und finde die lösung sehr gut
NEUERS Alutech - Frame 2011
über der kettenstrebe macht der zug dann auch nicht so einen engen bogen am schaltwerk


----------



## Scotty_Genius (11. März 2014)

Ne etwas andere frage aber da für ne fanes poste ich mal hier rein. Passt ein mid-cage xt schaltwerk für eine 24/38 Kurbel und eine 11/36 Kassette?


----------



## hasardeur (11. März 2014)

Mid-Cage SRAM passt dafür, sollte Shimano also auch passen.


----------



## Rines (11. März 2014)

Ich fahre 1-Fach und will meinen Zug auch übers tretlager legen. Finde ich in der Theorie auch sehr gut.

Und zum Thema Stütze. Ich fahr bergauf noch mit ca. 3cm Auszug. Also schieb ich bergab per schnellspanner die Stütze ganz rein. Da aber keine Last auf dem Sattel liegt denke ich das ich die einstecktiefebegrenzung übergehen kann. Da wird wohl nix passieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Ich fahre einfach und will meinen Zug auch übers tretlager legen. Finde ich in der Theorie auch sehr gut.
> 
> Und zum Thema Stütze. Ich fahr bergauf noch mit ca. 3cm Auszug. Also schieb ich bergab per schnellspanner die Stütze ganz rein. Da aber keine Last auf dem Sattel liegt denke ich das ich die einstecktiefebegrenzung übergehen kann. Da wird wohl nix passieren.



So wie ich den Jü verstanden habe gibt es keine Begrenzung der Einstecktiefe in dem Sinne, dass man es nicht darf, sondern dass es nicht geht, da das Rohr dort eine Krümmung macht. 
Deswegen sind die wohl auch nur so sparsam ausgerieben.

Meine 385er KS Versenkstütze bekomme ich mit etwas Gewalt auch ganz rein. 
Aber meine normale 400er Stütze, die ins Torque einfach nur so reingefallen ist, wird niemals rein passen. Ich brauch aber mindestens 385mm Stütze, sonst habe ich die Mindesteinstecktiefe von 100mm nicht. 
Eigentlich wären 120mm besser, da ich erst dann an Unterkante Oberrohr bin. Es gab ja wohl mal Probleme mit abgerissenem Sitzdom, wie man mir erzählte....

Die Verlegung des Zuges auf der Sitzstrebe wollte ich halt vermeiden, aber es sieht tatsächlich am flüssigsten aus. 

Im Moment stelle ich erstmal das Fahrwerk ein, das macht wenigstens mehr Spass als Schaltzuggefrickel ...das Tretlager könnte ja echt noch einen Ticken tiefer, aber dann bräuchte ich ne kürzere Gabel und einen Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. März 2014)

Aus einer Mail von JÜ:


> wenn du tiefer ausreibst kommst du in den kritischen bereich der verformung und da diese schon 3 meiner kunden ohne absprache so gemacht haben kann ich dir dann nur sagen das genau dort das sitzrohr dann einreissen wird!
> 
> .... die stütze darf maximal bis mitte oberrohr ausgezogen werden



Und auf Rückfrage im Bezug auf eine Fahnes in Größe M:


> habe es eben nochmals nachgemessen, mit 100mm redhülse bist du ja noch oben gut im oberrohr drin...somit sollte es save genug sein


----------



## Rines (11. März 2014)

cxfahrer;11807598 schrieb:
			
		

> Was dann noch bei einer Versenkstütze gegenüber einer normalen Stütze noch rausguckt, sind 3cm bei KS und 6cm bei Moveloc. Damit hätte z.b. ich beim XXL insgesamt 60cm Sitzrohr effektiv bei der Moveloc




Bei der Reverb sind es ca 33-34mm  und ca. 60mm bis zur unterkante der sattelrail.


----------



## Astaroth (11. März 2014)

Servus Fanes Gemeinde,

ich glaub mein vorderes Laufrad ist kaputt. Meine Fanes ist ein KomplettBike aus dem Jahr 2012 und hat einen Sun Ringl Expert oder Pro Laufradsatz (kann ich jetzt nicht zu 100%sagen) verbaut. Wenn ich nun die vordere Bremse ziehe und das Rad nach vorne und hinten schiebe und ich meine Finger auf die Abstandshülse zwischen Nabe und Federgabel lege dann spüre ich da ein deutliches Spiel. Ist auch mit dem Auge ersichtlich.
Meine Frage kann man dieses Spiel einstellen? Mir einen neuen Laufradsatz kaufen? Falls ja welcher Laufradsatz ist bis 500€ geeignet der sowohl von Toureneinsatz bis leichten Bikeparkeinsatz geeignet ist?

Gruss
Astaroth


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2014)

Sunringle naben haben Normlager. Auswechseln wenn der Rest noch gut ist. Sonst von einem der Laufradgurus Ryde TraceEN auf Hope oder Novatec bauen lassen. Oder Funworks Amride25.


----------



## hasardeur (12. März 2014)

Ob Expert oder Pro, erkennt man an den Speichen. Der Expert hat gerade, Straight-Pull-Speichen, der Pro "nur" gekröpfte (klassisch).

Dein Problem verstehe ich aber nicht. Kann es sein, dass die Steckachse einfach nicht richtig angezogen ist? Die Abstandshülse ist genau das, was der Begriff sagt, eine Abstandshülse. Sie sorgt lediglich für achsiale Klemmung und sollte sich drehen lassen, solange nicht verspannt. Radial sitzt die Steckachse in den Lagern der Nabe. Was Du beschriebst, klingt aber nach radialem Spiel und das wiederum klingt nach zu geringer achsialer Spannung (Steckachse). Aufgrund der Konstruktion der Nabe und dieser Abstandshülse kann ich mir weder radiales, noch achsiales Spiel aufgrund eines Defekt der Nabe vorstellen. Zwar können die Lager in die Bütten gehen, doch führt das nur zu rauhem Lauf.

Aber mal vorausgesetzt, es ist so und die Nabe oder die Abstandshülsen sind kaputt. Im Bikemarkt gibt es immer mal wieder Charger Expert VR für wenig Geld. Im Zweifel ist das die bessere Alternative, als neue Hülsen. Oder Du nutzt die Zeichen der Zeit und wechselt auf einen schicken, handmontierten LRS für die Ewigkeit  So habe ich es vor. sollte mein Charger Expert LRS mal das Zeitliche segnen. Aber dieser so labile und oft verschmähte LRS hält einfach und hat keinen Bock zu krepieren.


----------



## Rines (12. März 2014)

Wenn man es sehen kann mach doch mal ein Bild


----------



## Astaroth (12. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Werde dann gleich nochmal schauen ob die Steckachse fest genug angezogen ist. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Astaroth (12. März 2014)

Der *hasardeur* hat mit seiner Vermutung recht gehabt das die Steckachse nicht zu 100% festgezogen ist,war

Welche Schelle brauche ich wenn ich die Reverb für den Bikepark ausbaue damit ich den Bremshebel fest machen kann?

Gruss
Astaroth


----------



## hasardeur (12. März 2014)

normale SRAM MMX Schelle...findest Du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (17. März 2014)

Ich habe ein problem mit ketten verlust. Seit ich meine fanes auf 2-fach mit Truvativ 12 X-Guide Kettenführung umgebaut habe, springt mir in ruppigen passagen immer mal wieder die kette ab, was mir vorher mit 3-fach und bionicon nie passiert ist. Nun stellt sich mir die frage weshalb das so ist und was ich dagegen tun kann. Also vorneweg an der kettenspannung kans nicht liegen die ist hoch genug...
Massnahmen die ich mir überlegt habe, wäre der umbau auf ein medium shadow plus schaltwerk. oder den umwerfer so zu bearbeiten, dass er näher über dem kettenblatt sitzt, da hier eine ziemlich grosse Lücke vorhanden ist. Deankt ihr eine dieser Ideen würde was nützen? oder habt ihr noch ganz andere tips?


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild von der Kurbelgegend.


----------



## 0Ger (17. März 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich habe ein problem mit ketten verlust. Seit ich meine fanes auf 2-fach mit Truvativ 12 X-Guide Kettenführung umgebaut habe, springt mir in ruppigen passagen immer mal wieder die kette ab, was mir vorher mit 3-fach und bionicon nie passiert ist. Nun stellt sich mir die frage weshalb das so ist und was ich dagegen tun kann. Also vorneweg an der kettenspannung kans nicht liegen die ist hoch genug...
> Massnahmen die ich mir überlegt habe, wäre der umbau auf ein medium shadow plus schaltwerk. oder den umwerfer so zu bearbeiten, dass er näher über dem kettenblatt sitzt, da hier eine ziemlich grosse Lücke vorhanden ist. Deankt ihr eine dieser Ideen würde was nützen? oder habt ihr noch ganz andere tips?



 Ich fahre das auch so und habe keine Probleme...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (17. März 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild von der Kurbelgegend.


werde ich am wochenende mal machen, mein bike ist leider nicht bei mir


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2014)

Ich hab die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass man mittlere Kettenblätter nicht aussen fahren kann. Da fällt die Kette auch bei 2-Fach mit Umwerfer runter.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (17. März 2014)

ist eine 2-fach xt kurbel, keine umgebaute 3-fach. somit kanns an dem auch nicht liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. März 2014)

Dreh mal den oberen Anschlag vom Umwerfer was rein  Der Umwerfer darf sich nicht mehr bewegen, wenn du am Schalthebel nachdrückst und grade so bei groß-klein nicht schleifen.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2014)

Mit dem Anschlag musst Du vorsichtig sein. Es muss ja noch geschaltet werden können, aber bei der Rastposition vom Trigger sollte es tatsächlich gerade eben nicht schleifen.


----------



## basinga (19. März 2014)

Moin ich möchte an meiner fanes hinten und vorne auf die 203mm Scheiben wechseln. Vorne ist mit den Adapter ja kein Problem aber wie sieht das hinten aus? Habe was von einem magura Adapter gefunden. Wird dieser einfach auf den Adapter von dem der fanes geschraubt oder wie läuft das?

Gruß


----------



## nf805 (19. März 2014)

Fahre hinten eine 203er Shimano RT86 mit Magura QM26 Adapter. Passt perfekt.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piefke (19. März 2014)

PM 180 Adapter von Avid und Shimano passen auch.


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2014)

Du meinst PM 160 auf 180? Hatten das nicht schon einige erfolglos Leute probiert?


----------



## Piefke (19. März 2014)

Ja, den meine ich. Bei mir passen beide - Fanes Limited - aber auch die aktuelle Version hat ja PM180 hinten.
Breme: Hope Tech M4 mit 203er Floating disc


----------



## basinga (19. März 2014)

Jetzt versteh ich nichts mehr  
was hat denn jetzt ein Pm 180 adapter damit zu tun?
Ich möchte doch eine 203mm Scheibe von Shimano haben.^^

Habe jetzt einfach mal Fotos gemacht.












So sieht das zurzeit bei mir aus mit der 180mm Scheibe.
Gewechselt wir auf Zee oder Saint.
Für vorne an der Lyrik brauche ich ja nur den Pm/Pm 203mm Adapter oder?


----------



## Rad-ab (19. März 2014)

basinga schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich nichts mehr
> was hat denn jetzt ein Pm 180 adapter damit zu tun?
> Ich möchte doch eine 203mm Scheibe von Shimano haben.^^
> 
> ...



Der PM180 Adapter ist ja um von 160 auf 180 zu kommen -> Differenz 20mm
Da die Fanes schon 180 hat und du nach 200 willst, brauchst du auch einen 
Adapter der die 20mm mehr im Durchmesser der Scheibe (10mm Radius) ausgleicht.

...so und nun darfst du raten welchen Adapter du brauchst


----------



## basinga (19. März 2014)

Vielen dank erst mal...
Ganz klar Magura QM 26 
.
.
.
oder den PM 180 
(mit 1,5 mm Unterlegscheibe?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raenii (19. März 2014)

Hab zu dem Bremsen auch ne Frage: Hatte die Bremssattel demontiert bei der "Winter"wartung und frag mich beim montieren gerade ob diese Kugelscheibe und Kegelpfanne zum Toleranzausgleich unterhalb und oberhalb des Bremssattels montiert werden oder nur unterhalb...ich hab hier jeweils für vorne und hinten nämlich nur 2 Paar vorliegen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass ich 4 Paar verschlampt hab...wenn ich die elixir 9 bei Google Bilder Suche eingebe, finde ich jedoch nur Bilder wo je Bremssattel 4 Paar montiert sind?! wie sieht das bei euren Fanes aus?


----------



## Stoffel5 (20. März 2014)

raenii schrieb:


> Hab zu dem Bremsen auch ne Frage: Hatte die Bremssattel demontiert bei der "Winter"wartung und frag mich beim montieren gerade ob diese Kugelscheibe und Kegelpfanne zum Toleranzausgleich unterhalb und oberhalb des Bremssattels montiert werden oder nur unterhalb...ich hab hier jeweils für vorne und hinten nämlich nur 2 Paar vorliegen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass ich 4 Paar verschlampt hab...wenn ich die elixir 9 bei Google Bilder Suche eingebe, finde ich jedoch nur Bilder wo je Bremssattel 4 Paar montiert sind?! wie sieht das bei euren Fanes aus?



Guck mal 2 Beiträge vorher da ist ein Bild von der Elixier 9


----------



## raenii (20. März 2014)

stimmt, danke! zweifel grad echt an mir...


----------



## basinga (20. März 2014)

Ich bins noch mal ^^
Gibt es bei der Zee einen Trick die Bremsleitung für hinten zu verlegen ohne die auseinander zu nehmen und neu zu befüllen?
Ich muss ja irgendwie durch die Streben von der Dämpferaufnahme...

Grüße


----------



## Rad-ab (20. März 2014)

basinga schrieb:


> Ich bins noch mal ^^
> Gibt es bei der Zee einen Trick die Bremsleitung für hinten zu verlegen ohne die auseinander zu nehmen und neu zu befüllen?
> Ich muss ja irgendwie durch die Streben von der Dämpferaufnahme...
> 
> Grüße


Neubefüllen musste sicher nicht, aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit entlüften...
..Wenn Du da durch willst bleibt Dir wohl keine andere Möglichkeit ...


----------



## toddy (20. März 2014)

basinga schrieb:


> Ich bins noch mal ^^
> Gibt es bei der Zee einen Trick die Bremsleitung für hinten zu verlegen ohne die auseinander zu nehmen und neu zu befüllen?
> Ich muss ja irgendwie durch die Streben von der Dämpferaufnahme...
> 
> Grüße


Wo willst du durch? Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz?


----------



## basinga (20. März 2014)

Unter den angeschweißten Streben die zur Aufnahme von dem Dämpfer sind. Da wo die normal auch durch gehen


----------



## toddy (20. März 2014)

Du meinst unter der oberen bzw. Vorderen Aufnahme vom Dämpfer?


----------



## basinga (20. März 2014)

Da muss ich durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2014)

Die Leitung musst Du doch eh ablängen


----------



## toddy (20. März 2014)

Danke, jetzt habe ich es kapiert!

Bei meinem Fanes gibt es die querverstrebumgen noch nicht! Ich muss einfach nur den Dämpfer lösen und kann die Leitungen verlegen.


----------



## basinga (20. März 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Leitung musst Du doch eh ablängen



Mist da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht
Hätte ich mir das Entlüftungs kit doch mal direkt mit besorgt


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. März 2014)

Ich hatte bisher 3x9 gefahren mit der alten Xt 44/32/22 Kurbel und hinten 11-34, nun testhalber mal das 1x10 mit 42iger mirfe hinten.

Bin damit etwas unzufrieden, 36+42 hinten nutze ich kaum, Speed obenrum fehlt.

Sollte ich nun 34 oder gleich 36ig vorn machen? mein RF Bash geht bis 36T.

Meine Olle FCM 770 Kurbel könnte ich aber auch gleich entsorgen und auf 2fach SLX gehen,wenn auch dann wieder mit Umwerfer und einem Shifter mehr.

Ich überlege schon richtung SLX 28/40ig
Vorschläge?


----------



## Kharne (21. März 2014)

24/36 mit Bash. 2-fach Shimano Kurbeln haben keine Aufnahme für ein drittes KB, du kannst also keinen Bash mehr verbauen.

Bzgl. der Zee:
Leitung am Hebel rausschrauben, vorsichtig damit umgehen, verlegen, ablängen, neuer Pin drauf, wieder reinschrauben und fertig.


----------



## hasardeur (21. März 2014)

@Vogelsberger: Wenn Du bei 3x9 auch die Kombi 22/34 genutzt hast, ergibt sich daraus etwa die Übersetzung 28/42. Die Spreizung einer 3-fach Kurbel wirst Du mit 1x10 aber nier erreichen. Das weiß man vorher und muss dann eben wissen, was einem wichtiger ist, Top-Speed auf flachen Stücken oder steile Rampen erklimmen. Im Mittelgebirge hat sich ein 30er bis 32 KB an 1x11 oder 1x10 als guter Kompromiss herausgestellt. 34 oder 36 wäre mir deutlich zu stramm, seit mein Kontakt zu Dr. Fuentes nachhaltig gestört ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (21. März 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich habe ein problem mit ketten verlust. Seit ich meine fanes auf 2-fach mit Truvativ 12 X-Guide Kettenführung umgebaut habe, springt mir in ruppigen passagen immer mal wieder die kette ab, was mir vorher mit 3-fach und bionicon nie passiert ist. Nun stellt sich mir die frage weshalb das so ist und was ich dagegen tun kann. Also vorneweg an der kettenspannung kans nicht liegen die ist hoch genug...
> Massnahmen die ich mir überlegt habe, wäre der umbau auf ein medium shadow plus schaltwerk. oder den umwerfer so zu bearbeiten, dass er näher über dem kettenblatt sitzt, da hier eine ziemlich grosse Lücke vorhanden ist. Deankt ihr eine dieser Ideen würde was nützen? oder habt ihr noch ganz andere tips?



so hier noch das bild dazu.


----------



## hasardeur (21. März 2014)

Hmmm...ich schätze, den Umwerfer kannst Du nicht mehr viel nach unten bringen. Richtig? Fakt ist, er steht mächtig weit über dem KB. Hast Du zur Not ausreichend Platz, um zusätzlich einen Bash zu installieren? Blackspire Kefü + Bash hält bei mir zuverlässig.


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. März 2014)

Bei 3x9 war mein 22iger KB so gut wie neu, kleinstenfalls war ich meist mit 32-34 unterwegs.

Das die Bandbreite kleiner wird ist mir ja auch klar gewesen, daher fragte ich ja was sich erfahrungsgemäß am besten macht,im Ritzelrechner war ich ja schon.


----------



## hasardeur (21. März 2014)

Na dann weiß Du ja, wie der Hase läuft 

Ich frage mich nur, wo Du unterwegs bist. 32-34 ist schon eine echt stramme Übersetzung für ein Enduro oder ein MTB allgemein. Wie gesagt, 30er KB mit 11-42 oder 10-42 hat sich in deutschen Mittelgebirgen in meinem Bekanntenkreis bewährt. Und darunter sind zwar keine XC-Champions, aber recht fitte Typen. In den Alpen wird dann auch mal das 28er KB bemüht. Mit 34er oder 36er KB würde es jedenfalls niemand meiner Bekannten weit bzw. hoch schaffen. Da es am Ende nur um Übersetzung und nicht um 1x, 2x oder 3x irgendwas geht, kann ich für mich genau dasselbe anwenden und ich glaube nicht der Langsamste zu sein, wenn auch lange nicht der Schnellste.


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. März 2014)

Es liegt daran das mir kleine Übersetzungen auf dem 22 oder auch 24er KB mehr weh tun als große ab dem 32iger.
Bin halt keine Drehorgel sondern lieber mit weniger Trittfrequenz aber dafür auf Kraft.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (22. März 2014)

ist ne 2-fach kurbel somit kann ich wohl keinen bash montieren, abgesehen davon hat die kefü nen taco. Der umwerfer ist so weit unten, wie es die langlöcher erlauben. Ich habe jedoch daran gedacht die löcher mit einem dremel länger zu machen. Würde das wohl helfen?


----------



## hasardeur (22. März 2014)

Aufdremeln bringt zu wenig und nimmt dafür zuviel Stabilität. Ich habe meinen aufgefeilten SRAM-Umwerfer gerade gegen Shimano getauscht, nachdem ein Loch aufgerissen ist. Shimano hat, im Gegensatz zu SRAM wenigstens Langlöcher.

Ich fürchte, wenn Du den Taco behalten willst, wird es so bleiben müssen. Es gibt aber Bashringe für 2-fach Kurbeln.

Und Herr Vogelsberger: Mit hoher Kadenz treten mag ungewohnt sein, kann man aber trainieren, schont Gelenke & Bänder und lässt einen länger durchhalten. Ganz alte Radlerweisheit


----------



## Scotty_Genius (23. März 2014)

ok danke für den hinweis. Könnte ich ev. einen 2-fach umwerfer tiefer montieren (der verbaute ist ein 3-fach)?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2014)

Ich hab den SLX 2-fach, der sitzt lang nicht so hoch.


----------



## hasardeur (23. März 2014)

Nö....2-fach schwingt nur nicht so weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (24. März 2014)

kurz in eigeninterresse: hab noch ein RP 23 Kashima abzugeben aus einer Fanes siehe mein Bikemarkt


----------



## hobbyist (24. März 2014)

Hallo,

transportier jemand von euch die Fanes ab und an auf dem Autodach?
Möchte mir eventuell einen Thule ProRide 591 zulegen aber würde vorher gerne Wissen ob der überhaupt passt oder ob das Probleme gibt.

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2014)

Ich habe den OutRide 561 mit Adapter für 20 mm Steckachse. VR kommt in den Kofferraum. Die besten Dachträger, die ich je hatte.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (24. März 2014)

tja, dann bleibt wohl nur der bash, könntest du mir mal einen für 2-fach kurbel verlinken?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nö....2-fach schwingt nur nicht so weit.


 
   Weit???? 
Das ist ein 34er Bash/KB, guck dir mal den Abstand an.
Welche Bashs an zweifach kurbeln zu montieren gehen fände ich auch mal interessant.


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2014)

"Nicht so weit" meinte ich im Vergleich zum 3-fach Umwerfer. Und da horizontal.

Ist das originale XT-KB nicht ein 38er?

Bash für 2-fach: http://www.blackspire.com/qs/category/83/5946/0/0


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2014)

Das Ding hält von Mittag bis es läut und danach fällts ab... Dann lieber mit Taco arbeiten.


----------



## hobbyist (24. März 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe den OutRide 561 mit Adapter für 20 mm Steckachse. VR kommt in den Kofferraum. Die besten Dachträger, die ich je hatte.



Danke schon mal.
Der Outride wäre die 2te Option. Habe eigentlich keine Lust jedes mal das Rad vorne auszubauen. Muss ich ja jetzt auch schon wenn mein Rad im Auto mit nehme.


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2014)

Für eine Rahmenklemmung kann aber die Gabel zu lang sein. Ab einem gewissen Federweg hilft nur Rad ausbauen. Ist ja Dank Steckachse auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbyist (25. März 2014)

Wo liegt denn genau das Problem mit der zu langen Gabel?











Da klappts.
Das was mir sorgen macht ist ob ich die Befestigung zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen bekomme ^^


----------



## trailproof (26. März 2014)

Hi,

ein Freund verkauft seinen Out Ride 561 inklusive 20mm Adapter. Falls du Interesse hast bitte pn.

Daniel


----------



## un1e4shed (28. März 2014)

Ahh die Carbonwippe ist nun vorbestellbar...

Hat jemand eigentlich mal den Jürgen gefragt, ob eine Fanes Enduro Sitzstrebe mit Tretlagerhöhenanpassung für 650b geplant ist?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2014)

Muss grad mal meinen Ärger loswerden über diesen nach Landmaschinenart zusammengebratenen Hobel!

*Maximale Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sind knapp 250mm* -* das kann doch nicht wahr sein!*

Gut dass ich mir erstmal probehalber ne einfache 30.9er Stütze geholt hab, und nicht die teure Moveloc. Die braucht nämlich 285mm in der 200er Version (die ich mit 202cm brauche)...
So ein Rotz. Weder Moveloc noch normale Stütze gehen  . Sitzrohr ausreiben ist laut Jü ja nicht erlaubt über den Knubbel (das sind die 250mm), wobei es ja ÜBERHAUPT nicht ausgerieben war.


----------



## Ganiscol (28. März 2014)

Wie lang bist du Mutant denn? 2,15m?


----------



## slash-sash (29. März 2014)

Sorry, aber wegen einer nicht vernünftig einsteckbaren Sattelstütze ist das Ding landmaschienenartig zusammen gebraten.
Ich verstehe ja deinen Unmut, aber irgendwie wird mir zu schnell ein Ei über manche Sachen geschlagen. 
Und warum kannst du damit nicht Enduro fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wegen einer nicht vernünftig einsteckbaren Sattelstütze ist das Ding landmaschienenartig zusammen gebraten.
> Ich verstehe ja deinen Unmut, aber irgendwie wird mir zu schnell ein Ei über manche Sachen geschlagen.
> Und warum kannst du damit nicht Enduro fahren?


 

Ja geht schon, die 125 Versenkbarkeit mit der KS sind halt arg wenig, da hätte ich gern mehr gehabt, was solls, das Teil geht schon gut und wenns dann mal S4 wird mach ich halt Sattel und Stütze an den Rucksack. Auswahl gibt's in XXL eh nicht und die Geo ist perfekt für mich.

Edit: habs eingeschickt und es wurde auf 350mm ausgerieben, ne neue Strebe und Hauptlager gabs gratis dazu


----------



## Rines (29. März 2014)

hobbyist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> transportier jemand von euch die Fanes ab und an auf dem Autodach?
> Möchte mir eventuell einen Thule ProRide 591 zulegen aber würde vorher gerne Wissen ob der überhaupt passt oder ob das Probleme gibt.
> ...



Ich klappt problemlos!


----------



## Dennis32 (29. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja geht schon, die 125 Versenkbarkeit mit der KS sind halt arg wenig, da hätte ich gern mehr gehabt, was solls, das Teil geht schon gut und wenns dann mal S4 wird mach ich halt Sattel und Stütze an den Rucksack. Auswahl gibt's in XXL eh nicht und die Geo ist perfekt für mich.
> 
> Was die Verarbeitung angeht hab ich hier ein Liteville zum daneben halten. Diese unzähligen aufgeschweissten Verstärkungen. Zugführung. Und dass überhaupt ein Rahmen ohne ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr verkauft wird (war mal ein Komplettbike!), und dann kann man keine Stealth verbauen.
> Aber solange es hält.



Ich verstehe das nicht so recht, kann bei meinem L Rahmen die reverb komplett versenken.

Und bei der Fanes ist es denke ich so wie bei Motorrädern
(früheres Hobby)

Wenn man was will das makellos ist muss man schon zum Großserienprodukt greifen.
Will man was spezielles muss man auch schon mal zicken und Makel hinnehmen. ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. März 2014)

Öhm. Ich kann in meinem M Rahmen 25cm einstecken. Sicher das dies so sein soll? Ich dachte bei den L in XL ... mehr sein sollte.


----------



## ollo (31. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Muss grad mal meinen Ärger loswerden über diesen nach Landmaschinenart zusammengebratenen Hobel!
> 
> *Maximale Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sind knapp 250mm* -* das kann doch nicht wahr sein!*
> 
> ......r.




Moin CX

sicher das Du da nicht noch ein Totes Eichhörnchen im Sitzrohr hast oder sonstiges kleingetier was in dem Rohr überwintert hat ???   Bei meinem XL lässt sich eine 31,6 Stütze ca. 350mm versenken


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2014)

-erledigt- s.o.


----------



## Ganiscol (31. März 2014)

Dumme Sache das. Bei meinem L kann ich übrigens gut 290mm versenken.

Aber nochmal, wie lang bist du eigentlich? XXL Schiff + 200mm Tele - ist schon eine Ansage.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Dumme Sache das. Bei meinem L kann ich übrigens gut 290mm versenken.
> 
> Aber nochmal, wie lang bist du eigentlich? XXL Schiff + 200mm Tele - ist schon eine Ansage.


 
202cm, meine Sättel sind alle auf 102cm ab Pedal. Da würde eine 200er Moveloc genau passen.


----------



## nf805 (1. April 2014)

Wenn aufgrund einer unsauberen Schweißarbeit bzw. fehlender Nachbearbeitung eine zugesagte Eigenschaft des Produkts (max. Einstecktiefe der Stattelstütze) nicht gegeben ist, handelt es sich dabei doch einfach um einen Produktmangel, der von Alutech behoben werden sollte. Entweder durch Nachbearbeitung oder, falls das nicht möglich ist, durch Austausch des Hauptrahmens.


----------



## Ghost.1 (1. April 2014)

Hat mittlerweile schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit nichtrostenden Lagern anderer Firmen? Halten sie länger oder kann man auch normale nehmen da die nicht so weich sind??

Kann mir auch jemand sagen welche ich brauche (Maße und so), wollte sie bestellen bevor ich alles zerlege. Für ein Enduro 3.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. April 2014)

Normale FAG Lager halten bei mir mittlerweile dreimal so lange wie die Originalen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (1. April 2014)

Kennt da jemand nen guten Shop im Internet bei dem man die bekommt?

Hab jetzt doch mal alle rausgebaut. Hauptlager lässt sich mit der Hand nicht mehr drehen...


----------



## Ghost.1 (2. April 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt nach langem suchen einen Laden in der nähe gefunden für die Lager.

Wollte jetzt die Igus Lager für den Horstlink bei Alutech bestellen aber sind leider gerad net lieferbar. Kennt da jemand die Maße das ich direkt bei Igus bestellen kann?!? http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0004_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2014)

Hast Du Deine Fanes nicht erst seit letztem Jahr? Bist Du sicher, dass die IGUS Lager schon durch sind?


----------



## Ghost.1 (2. April 2014)

Ja ist jetzt so 14 Monate alt. Keine Ahnung ob sie durch sind, aber ich dacht mir wenn ich schon dabei bin wechsel ich gleich alles und dann ist erstmal wieder ruhe. Bei Igus kostet wenn ich gleich 10 Stück nehme eins keine 2 Euro, von daher nicht so schlimm.


----------



## 0Ger (2. April 2014)

Irgendwie hat IGUS die Lager nicht im Programm. Ich werde einfach mal testen die JFM-1416-10 zu nehmen und die dann runter zu feilen.


----------



## 0Ger (9. April 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch. Bei mir war es der Freilauf der Sun Ringle Nabe. Falls du auch einen Charger Laufradsatz hast, mach mal die Hinterradnabe auf, check die Sperrklinken (Grate etc), gut abfetten und wieder zusammen.
> Hat bei mir geholfen, seitdem ist Ruhe.



Da mein Hinterrad mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so ganz geräuschneutral arbeitet (häufiges "pling" geräuch und knarzen), hatte ich versucht den Freilauf zu fetten. Ich bekomme ihn nur leider nicht auf. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. April 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Normale FAG Lager halten bei mir mittlerweile dreimal so lange wie die Originalen.



Ich hatte auch schon versucht alle Lager von FAG/SKF zu bekommen. Aber z.B. das 628RS konnte ich irgendwie nie von FAG oder SKF finden. Und dann hat auch kein Shop alle Lager da, sondern man müsste von mehreren bestellen.

Wie hast Du das denn gemacht? Bei mir steht jetzt langsam ein Lagerwechsel an.

Ach so, und hast Du sie vor dem Einbau nachgefettet?


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. April 2014)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon versucht alle Lager von FAG/SKF zu bekommen. Aber z.B. das 628RS konnte ich irgendwie nie von FAG oder SKF finden. Und dann hat auch kein Shop alle Lager da, sondern man müsste von mehreren bestellen.
> 
> Wie hast Du das denn gemacht? Bei mir steht jetzt langsam ein Lagerwechsel an.
> 
> Ach so, und hast Du sie vor dem Einbau nachgefettet?



Also ich bin zu nem SKF Laden hin, der hatte auch alle Lager da und hat mir noch 60% Rabatt gegeben (ohne das ich was gesagt hab). Ansonsten sind die aber auch zu Teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (11. April 2014)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon versucht alle Lager von FAG/SKF zu bekommen. Aber z.B. das 628RS konnte ich irgendwie nie von FAG oder SKF finden. Und dann hat auch kein Shop alle Lager da, sondern man müsste von mehreren bestellen.
> 
> Wie hast Du das denn gemacht? Bei mir steht jetzt langsam ein Lagerwechsel an.
> 
> Ach so, und hast Du sie vor dem Einbau nachgefettet?


Ich war im örtlichen Eisenwarenhandel.
Nein nachgefettet hab ich nicht.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2014)

Ich ebenfalls. Habe sogar gleich welche aus Niro genommen. Preislich ein Witz.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2014)

Muss mal ein Lob an Jü aussprechen, innerhalb drei Tagen hatte ich mein Fanes zurück -  Sitzrohr aufgerieben, geht jetzt bis gut 350mm zu versenken, eine neue Schwinge habe ich auch (warum?), und ein paar Schräubchen wurden auch erneuert.
Kostenfrei.


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2014)

Bestimmt eine neue Kettenstrebe. Dann sind die neuen Teile jetzt endlich da.....gleich mal Jü anmailen.

Ach so....es gab da so ein Problem mit den alten Kettenstreben. Muss nicht bei jeder Strebe sein.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. April 2014)

Hmmm... ob ich meine Strebe dann auch nochmal zurückschicken?
Die ist erst seit 14 Tagen vom schweissen wieder da, war auch gebrochen.


----------



## Ganiscol (13. April 2014)

Das "Kettenstrebenproblem" ist eins aus 2012. Da wurde damals bei einer Charge auf der Antriebsseite falsch geschweisst. Wenn deine also schonmal durch war (an der Schweissnaht), dann ist das Problem bereits gelöst. Meine hält jedenfalls seit über einem Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2014)

Kurze Frage zum Dämpfer. Braucht ein RP23 andere Buchsen als der Vivid Air oder passen die? Ich habe sowohl die originalen Rock Shox Buchsen, als auch noch die Huber Bushings von Vivid.


----------



## slash-sash (15. April 2014)

Ich meine noch im Hinterstübchen zu haben, das die Dämpferaugen unterschiedlich sind. 100% sicher bin ich mir gerade aber nicht mehr. 


Sascha


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. April 2014)

Ich dachte auch, da der von Huber-Buchsen auch wissen wollte welcher Dämpfer und sogar welches Baujahr


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2014)

René von Alutech meinte, die Buchsen vom Vivid passen. Nur DT Swiss passt nicht. Mal sehen.....


----------



## slash-sash (16. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, welchen Q-Faktor ich beim Fanes bräuchte?!
Danke.


Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (17. April 2014)

Also meine Frage oben ist immer noch aktuell. Ich schließe aber noch eine Frage an und hoffe, dass die hier richtig ist. 
Ich habe auf 650b umgerüstet. Und möchte jetzt noch die Kurbel ersetzen.  Rein theoretisch könnte ich ja jetzt von den 170er Kurbeln, die ich bei 26" für unabdingbar erfahren habe auf 175er Kurbeln wechseln. Oder hat das in der Praxis jemand anders festgestellt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. April 2014)

Du willst sagen das dir 5 mm den Arsch retten? 

Ich will nicht sagen das ich mit 175 nicht manchmal aufsetzen, aber 5 mm, nee.


----------



## slash-sash (17. April 2014)

Genau diese Fisdkussion wollte ich vermeiden. Schade. 
Aber um es für mich mal abzuschließen: ich hatte eine 170er Kurbel dran und es war ok. Dann hatte ich aus Optik-Gründen eine noch rum liegende 175er Kurbel montiert und es war nur ätzend. Ständiges Aufsetzen etc.! Also wieder zurück zu 170. und jetzt habe ich meinen Frieden. Hätte ich übrigens auch nicht gedacht. Aber so sieht MEINE Realität aus. 
Und damit zurück zur Werbung und meinen Fragen.


----------



## Ganiscol (17. April 2014)

Im Grunde brauchst du den Q-Faktor der zu dir passt. 

Miss den Q-Faktor den du jetzt hast und dann den Abstand von den Kurbeln zu Ketten- und Sitzstrebe. Dementsprechend rechnest du dir den minimalen Q-Faktor aus. Ob dir das dann beim Pedalieren liegt oder je nach Fahrweise auch mal Kontakt zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau entsteht wenn der Abstand zu gering ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (17. April 2014)

so jetz habe ich einen 2-fach umwerfer an meiner fanes um das problem mit dem abstand wischen grossem Kb und umwerfer zu lösen. Und siehe da, der abstand ist tatsächlich wesentlich kleiner. Nur habe ich beim einstellen irgendwie den shifter von der 2-fach einstellung wieder auf 3-fach umgestellt. Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das wieder rückgägnig mache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rideAtrail (17. April 2014)

Bzgl 175 Kurbel: bringen die 5mm "viel" beim Bergauffahren? Ist man aufgrund der Hebelverhältnisse wesentlich kraftschonender unterwegs? Hab leider keine Erfahrungen, würde gerne aber jemand mit Erfahrung um seine EIndrücke erfragen
(aufsetzen ist mir erstmal egal)


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2014)

Kannst auch ein kleineres KB nehmen. 22 statt 24 bringt deutlich mehr, als der 5mm längere Hebel. Ich bin aber mit 170er Kurbel und 24er KB bisher auch alles hoch gekommen. Das 22er liegt in der Grabbelkiste, weil es zu klein war.


----------



## xalex (17. April 2014)

habe das im direkten wechsel mit einem anderen rad mal probiert. ehrlich gesagt merk ich nach drei minuten schon keinen unterschied mehr

wie taugt dir denn jetzt 650b?


----------



## slash-sash (17. April 2014)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Bzgl 175 Kurbel: bringen die 5mm "viel" beim Bergauffahren? Ist man aufgrund der Hebelverhältnisse wesentlich kraftschonender unterwegs? Hab leider keine Erfahrungen, würde gerne aber jemand mit Erfahrung um seine EIndrücke erfragen
> (aufsetzen ist mir erstmal egal)




Ich bin beide Kurbeln am Fanes gefahren (s. S. 52)! Ergebniss: null Unterschied was die Hebelverhältnisse angeht. Du merkst es gar nicht, welche Kurbel du fährst. 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, merke ICH einen Unterschied in der Bodenfreiheit.

@alex
Ich bin's gerade eben das erste Mal gefahren. ABer dafür haben wir ja den "650b in der Fanes"-Fred. Da kann ich ja mal was drin schreiben. Ansonsten wird das irgendwann zu unübersichtlich. Du kannst mich auch gerne anrufen oder dir meinen LRS mal leihen, wenn du magst


----------



## basinga (21. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab da ne kleine Frage zur Fanes.
Und zwar hat meine Gabel vorne jetzt ein bisschen Spiel im Steuersatz.
Das heißt ich kann die ein bisschen anch vorne und hinten bewegen.
Die Schraube oben drauf habe ich schon ein bischen fester gezogen aber das hat auch nichts gebracht.
Ist das Normal oder ist der schon fratze?

Gruß


----------



## Thiel (21. April 2014)

Steuersatz neu einstellen ?
Gabel ausbauen und die Lager vom Steuersatz mal anschauen und ggf. fetten ?
Oder zum Händler des Vertrauens bringen, wenn du sowas nicht kannst / möchtest / willst.


----------



## hasardeur (21. April 2014)

Wie macht sich das Spiel denn bemerkbar? Manchmal ist es auch nur eine nicht ausreichend feste Steckachse oder ein loser Bremssattel. Oft auch nur sich bewegende Bremsbeläge. Es könnte auch Buchsenspiel sein. Spiel im Steuersatz klingt bei gedichteten Lagern für mich jedenfalls zunächst unwahrscheinlich(er), da der Gabelkonus und das untere Steuerlager optimal zusammen passen (wenn Du noch den Acros drin hast). Du müsstest dann schon recht lange mit "lockerer Gabel" rumgefahren sein, damit das ausschlägt. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass der obere Konus-Ring fehlt.

Ferndiagnosen sind aber immer schwierig. Wenn Du also Schwierigkeiten hast, selbst die Ursache zu finden, musst Du wohl zur Werkstatt Deines geringsten Misstrauens gehen.


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2014)

basinga schrieb:


> Die Schraube oben drauf habe ich schon ein bischen fester gezogen aber das hat auch nichts gebracht.
> Gruß



Hast du vorher auch den Vorbau gelöst?


----------



## basinga (21. April 2014)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe.
Habe einfach mal alles auseinander geschraubt und sauber gemacht und viel Dreck und Sand gefunden.
Danach ein bisschen Fett drann uns alles wieder zusammen jetzt wackelt nichts mehr.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2014)

Hi, ich habe hier ne XTR 970 und überlege auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt ein 30er zu montieren. Die 970 hat ein spezielles kleines Kettenblatt (2mm nach links gerutscht), so das ein 30er auf dem kleinen Lochkreis 2mm weiter nach recht rutschen würde (damit ist dann auch die Kettenlinie etwas besser).

Meine Frage: Kriege ich Probleme mit dem Kettenblatt und dem Hinterbau? Schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## mogli.ch (28. April 2014)

Überlege meine Hammerschmidt mit einer 11 speed Kassette (10/42) zu kombinieren! Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Thiel (28. April 2014)

Was soll dir das denn bringen ? Die HS mit 22 Zähnen + 36er Kassette ist doch völlig ausreichend. Da ist man manchmal ja eh schon schneller, wenn man schiebt ?!


----------



## mogli.ch (28. April 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Was soll dir das denn bringen ? Die HS mit 22 Zähnen + 36er Kassette ist doch völlig ausreichend. Da ist man manchmal ja eh schon schneller, wenn man schiebt ?!


Ja - 22/36 geht gut. Dann ist aber 22/11 etwas kurz! 24/11 ist auch gut, dafür 24/36 etwas streng (bei längeren steilen Anstiegen). Mir fehlt immer ein Gang!
Könnte mir vorstellen mit dem 24 Blatt und 10/42 eine optimalere Bandbreite zu haben, bin aber eben kein Rizelberechnungsexperte.


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2014)

Also ich fahre 24/36 auf 11/36, hatte aber schon 22/36 auf 11/36 probiert. Ganz ehrlich, als schwergewichtiger Flachlandtiroler, also jemand, für den ein- bis zweistündige Aufstiege nur vereinzelt vorkommen, reicht mir 24/36 auch für genau für diese langen und steilen Rampen. das 22er KB liegt in der Restekiste. Eine Übersetzung 22/42 oder 24/42 braucht meiner Meinung nach kein Mensch und wird auch kaum noch fahrbar sein (runder Tritt).
Ich würde das 24er Blatt nehmen, wenn Dir 36 auf 11 zu kurz übersetzt ist, weil man eben mit 24 auf 36 auch überall hoch kommt. Die KB-Kombi 24/38 ist auch ganz brauchbar und nicht umsonst Standard für 2x10 bei 26''.


----------



## mogli.ch (29. April 2014)

Habe eine günstige für mich sehr gute Lösung gefunden:
Hope T-Rex Ratio Expander Ritzel für Kassetten 40T!
24/40 entspricht dann gerade 22/36.
Würde dann mit der HS 24/~36 auf 11/40 fahren.
Somit hätte ich exakt meinen "fehlenden" Gang kompensiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
hätte eine Frage: kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Gewichtsersparnis die Carbon-Sitzstrebe mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden bringt? bzw. weiß vllt. wer, warum diese von Alutech nicht mehr angeboten wird? Gabs da Probleme damit?


----------



## Smirre77 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich für die Fanes als Komplettbike und zwar in 26" V.3 (diese). Auf der Seite wird ein Artikelgewicht von 13,95 kg angegeben. Meint ihr das kommt bei der schweren Van Gabel hin? Wenn nein, was denkt ihr was das in der Ausstattung in etwa wiegen wird?

Ciao
Thomas


----------



## Kharne (10. Mai 2014)

1-fach, Caron LRS. Locker. Selbst wenn´s mit Pedalen hinterher 15 Kilo sind: Who cares?


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Mai 2014)

Ich vermute mal die Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich auf Rahmengrösse M. Alles darüber wird sowieso etwas schwerer sein. Sollte man bedenken wenn man die Gramms zählt und sich beim wiegen des XL Bikes wundert.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal die Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich auf Rahmengrösse M. Alles darüber wird sowieso etwas schwerer sein. Sollte man bedenken wenn man die Gramms zählt und sich beim wiegen des XL Bikes wundert.


 
Wohl wahr.
Ich war ganz schön geschockt als ich mein xxl gewogen hab. 
Mit 2.2kg lrs, ZEE bremsen, 2x9 Schaltung, 180er float und Versenkstütze 16.5kg incl Pedalen.


Rahmengewicht steht in der Gewichtsdatenbank.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Mai 2014)

Aber das ist ja das schöne an der Fanes.  Wenn man sie nicht tragen muss.... ist es fast egal ob sie 1 oder 2 Kg mehr auf die Waage bringt.
Dafür ist das Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn man drauf sitzt, einfach viel zu Groß.


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Mai 2014)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte eine Frage: kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Gewichtsersparnis die Carbon-Sitzstrebe mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden bringt? bzw. weiß vllt. wer, warum diese von Alutech nicht mehr angeboten wird? Gabs da Probleme damit?


Carbon mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden kann ich dir leider nicht sagen,
aber ohne ist die Ersparnis ~ 400g  (zu Alu mit Verstellung ...)
Bin grad am basteln und hab die Gewichte in die DB eingetragen.
Carbon/Alu-Wippe ist dort auch zu finden ...die spart aber bei weitem nicht so viel


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Mai 2014)

Sufu spuckt nix aus.
Fährt jemand einen Cane Creek DB AIR in seiner Fanes Enduro 26"?
Wenn ja passt der ohne weiteres von den Maßen her?
Danke.


----------



## Joerg-FFB (18. Mai 2014)

HI,
da gibts sogar ein setup Thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/setu...uer-teibun-tofane-fanes-und-sennes-fr.676411/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fanes-mit-cane-creek-db-air.659074/

gruss
Jörg


----------



## snicker (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wo wir schon beim Thema Dämpfer sind, bekomme ich in das Fanes auch ein Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge rein? Könnte da ein günstigen Vivid Air bekommen ? Was würde ich dann an Federweg haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2014)

Schlägt dann nicht die Wippe am Sitzrohr an? Probier es doch aus, indem Du den vorhandenen Dämpfer 6mm von der Aufnahme weg bewegst (z.B. vordere Aufnahme lösen und mit Kabelbinder entsprechend fixieren).


----------



## 0Ger (20. Mai 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Ja ist jetzt so 14 Monate alt. Keine Ahnung ob sie durch sind, aber ich dacht mir wenn ich schon dabei bin wechsel ich gleich alles und dann ist erstmal wieder ruhe. Bei Igus kostet wenn ich gleich 10 Stück nehme eins keine 2 Euro, von daher nicht so schlimm.



Ich hab jetzt beim Umbauen bemerkt, dass zumindest in meiner Fanes keine JFM-1416-5 sondern JFM-1416-3 montiert waren. Da hätte ich mir das kürzen der lager auch sparen können ....


----------



## Scotty_Genius (20. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele mit dem gedanken meiner fanes ne neue stüze zu spendieren, und zwar diesmal auch eine mit remote und schönem leitungsabgang. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich bei meinem enduro 3.0 rahmen ein loch machen könnte für ne stealth stütze, ohne die garantie und den rahmen futsch zu machen.


----------



## slash-sash (20. Mai 2014)

Mmhhh.
Ich wiederhole mal deinen Wunsch:
DU möchtest dir ein Loch in deinen Rahmen bohren und vom Hersteller trotzdem noch Garantie haben. Richtig?!
Wie hoch schätzt du denn die Möglichkeit ein, dass irgendein Hersteller dieser Welt das zu lassen würde. Ich bin in Stochastik ja nicht der Beste, aber das würde ich mit Null Prozent bezeichnen. 
Ich weiß, dass ich das Bohrloch im Tretlager für den Wasserablauf selber bohren durfte. Aber nen Loch im Sattelrohrbereich?! Ich weis nicht. 
Nicht falsch verstehen. Mich nervt die blöde Schlaufe auch und ich hätte auch gerne ne Stealth-Variante, aber ich würde die Chancen als so gering einstufen, dass ich gar nicht den Mut gehabt hätte zu fragen. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2014)

Nimm eine KS Lev und Du brauchst nicht bohren. Habe ich jetzt auch - klasse Teil!


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Mai 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem gedanken meiner fanes ne neue stüze zu spendieren, und zwar diesmal auch eine mit remote und schönem leitungsabgang. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich bei meinem enduro 3.0 rahmen ein loch machen könnte für ne stealth stütze, ohne die garantie und den rahmen futsch zu machen.





slash-sash schrieb:


> Mmhhh.
> Ich wiederhole mal deinen Wunsch:
> DU möchtest dir ein Loch in deinen Rahmen bohren und vom Hersteller trotzdem noch Garantie haben. Richtig?!
> Wie hoch schätzt du denn die Möglichkeit ein, dass irgendein Hersteller dieser Welt das zu lassen würde. Ich bin in Stochastik ja nicht der Beste, aber das würde ich mit Null Prozent bezeichnen.
> ...



Ganz so pessimistisch würde ich das nicht sehen :
Es gibt neuere Fanes 3.0 die eine kreisrunde Schweißnaht unten am Ende des Sattelrohrs (knapp über dem Trettlager linke/vordere Seite haben.
Soweit ich weiß ist dies eine Verstärkung um in der Mitte ein Loch für eine Remote Stütze bohren zu können.
Bevor Du jetzt anfängst zu bohren (falls du diese Schweißnaht überhaupt hast, sonst sieht es eh düster aus) aber auf jeden Fall den Jürgen nach Details fragen!!


----------



## Scotty_Genius (20. Mai 2014)

Ok, habe keine solche verstärkung am rahmen. werde das dann mal sein lassen 
Und wahrscheinlich kommt dann auch ne LEV rein.


----------



## Rad-ab (21. Mai 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ok, habe keine solche verstärkung am rahmen. werde das dann mal sein lassen
> Und wahrscheinlich kommt dann auch ne LEV rein.


Hab auch ne LEV drin. Bisher problemlos.
Ansonsten scheint das hier auch eine gute neue Alternative zu sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vecn...-teleskopstuetze.688758/page-34#post-12000055


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Preislich ist das bestimmt keine Alternative und bei der LEV kann man davon ausgehen, dass Kinderkrankheiten zum Teil schon auskuriert wurden. Die LEV gibt es im Netz für knapp über 300€. Dazu kommt (in meinem Fall), dass ich mit 150mm Verstellbereich am Maximum angelangt bin. Für mehr müsste ich das Sattelrohr kürzen oder noch wachsen 
Die Vecnum ist erst dann wirklich interessant, wenn man einen relativ kleinen Rahmen hat oder der Preis auf Wettbewerbsniveau (~300€) sinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (21. Mai 2014)

Ich redete nicht von einer preislichen alternative...
...nur von einer technischen zu einer stealth oder Lev Stütze.
Und ja, ich weiß das es dies bzgl. sogar noch mehr Alternativen gibt


----------



## Scotty_Genius (21. Mai 2014)

So ne LEV ist unterwegs zu mir, da erprobtere und günstigere alternative. Die 150mm version ist für ich genug lang, war nur mit den 125mm meiner vorherigen stütze nicht ganz zufrieden...


----------



## Ollomat (23. Mai 2014)

Hab ein Problem mit meinem alten XT-Schaltwerk, dass ich gerade an mein Fanes montiert habe. Das Schaltwerk bleibt bei den unteren Gängen an der Kettenstrebe hängen, selbst dann, wenn wie auf dem Foto, die Kettenstrebe in der langen Version ist. 
Wo liegt das Problem ??  
Ist das Schaltwerk vllt. zu alt (2006)....oder mach ich irgend einen Denkfehler ??? 

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip !!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

B Schraube rein drehen, ergo Schaltwerk richtig einstellen?


----------



## Xstream85 (24. Mai 2014)

Moin, das Problem hatte ich auch, als ich eine XT 11-32 Kassette montiert hab.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde musst du die B-Screw reindrehen, dass die Umschlingung etwas kleiner wird und das Schaltwerk weiter weg steht.
Musst mal schauen, dass dann noch alle Gänge sauber schalten. Ich hab ziemlich lange einstellen müssen, dass alle Gänge funktionieren ohne dass das Schaltwerk an die Kettenstrebe stößt.

Gruß


----------



## guido9178 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo   Fanes Gemeinde.

Kann mir jemand zufällig sagen, welche Achsbreite für die Hinterradnabe,  dieCarbonsitzstreben erlauben von Alutech.
Finde da nix auf der Seite.	
Zufällig 135x12?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (24. Mai 2014)

Mindestens X12  (Steckachse 142x12)


----------



## Ollomat (25. Mai 2014)

Xstream85 schrieb:


> Moin, das Problem hatte ich auch, als ich eine XT 11-32 Kassette montiert hab.
> Wie schon erwähnt wurde musst du die B-Screw reindrehen, dass die Umschlingung etwas kleiner wird und das Schaltwerk weiter weg steht.
> Musst mal schauen, dass dann noch alle Gänge sauber schalten. Ich hab ziemlich lange einstellen müssen, dass alle Gänge funktionieren ohne dass das Schaltwerk an die Kettenstrebe stößt.
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab's mit der B-Schraube versucht, allerdings ist die bei dem alten XT-Modell direkt am Schaltauge. Und wenn ich die drehe, bewegt sich der Schaltkäfig kaum. Entweder ist irgendwas defekt, oder er passt einfach nicht. Ich hab aber trotzdem ne Lösung gefunden : Hab n neues XT Schaltwerk gekauft und jetzt passts ! ;-)
Da passiert dann auch was, wenn ich an der B-Schraube drehe ...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (25. Mai 2014)

vieleicht ne blöde frage, aber wo her kriege ich die kabelklemmen für den seilzug der variostütze am rahmen zu befestigen?


----------



## metalheadtom (25. Mai 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> vieleicht ne blöde frage, aber wo her kriege ich die kabelklemmen für den seilzug der variostütze am rahmen zu befestigen?



Hier: http://alutech-cycles.com/Kabelfuehrung-anschraubbar-Single-Typ


----------



## Scotty_Genius (25. Mai 2014)

danke für den link. ich möchte aber nicht für zwei kabelhalter 22 euro versand in die schweiz bezahlen. Noch jemand einen anderen tipp?


----------



## slash-sash (25. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, ich habe so etwas noch in Plastik und fahre am Donnerstag nach Davos ...


----------



## hasardeur (25. Mai 2014)

Schau mal in die Bucht. Da gibt es jede. Menge Angebot. Einfach nach Zugführung suchen.


----------



## Multitronic (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wäre es möglich das jemand die max. Einbaulänge das Dämpfers ausmisst. Ich warte nach auf meinen Rahmen, daher habe ich keine Möglichkeit dazu. Ich könnte jetzt aber günstig an einen 222 mm Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer kommen. Aber ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob er passt, auf Bildern sieht es aus als wäre da noch genug Platz. Aber das kann ja täuschen.

Danke


----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2014)

Was willst Du damit anfangen? Die 6mm kannst Du sicher irgendwie rausholen. Ob die damit verbundene Geo-Änderung taugt, kannst Du nur durch Selbstversuch feststellen. Du kannst ja mal Jü fragen, was er davon hält, oder Basti.
Mein persönlicher Rat: Such einen 216/215mm Dämpfer, denn auch ein günstiger 222mm Dämpfer ist im Zweifel zu teuer, wenn er nicht taugt.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2014)

Multitronic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre es möglich das jemand die max. Einbaulänge das Dämpfers ausmisst. Ich warte nach auf meinen Rahmen, daher habe ich keine Möglichkeit dazu. Ich könnte jetzt aber günstig an einen 222 mm Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer kommen. Aber ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob er passt, auf Bildern sieht es aus als wäre da noch genug Platz. Aber das kann ja täuschen.
> 
> Danke


 
Ich meine ich hatte meinen 222er nicht reinbekommen, weil die Schwinge zu weit ausfedern muss - die hat aber einen Anschlag (links am Lager). Das hätte wohl dann beim Ausfedern immer KLONK gemacht. Daher habe ich dann drauf verzichtet, das mit richtigen Buchsen (die hatte ich nicht) zu versuchen. Die 6mm bekäme man aber ggfs. mit Exzenterbuchsen weg, aber das war mir zuviel Gebastel - wenn man Spieltrieb hat, kann man dann ja versuchen 180mm FW rauszukitzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (26. Mai 2014)

von der geo wäre es dann evtl so wie die uphill position, wobei ich nicht weiß ob die abstände des flipchip 6mm sind, denke eher weniger. wenn man dann den 222 in die normale 170 einstellung macht könnte es evtl gerade noch gehen, dann hat man vieleicht 180 mm und kommt trotzdem besser berg hoch 

mach es und sag dann bescheid ob es ging und wie es sich fährt


----------



## Dennis32 (26. Mai 2014)

Multitronic schrieb:


> ....... Ich könnte jetzt aber günstig an einen 222 mm Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer kommen.......



An einen guten Vivid kommt man immer günstig dran ,  wenn auch ein 5.1 reicht. 

Ich würde den QUATSCH lassen und einen 216 kaufen! 

Ich habe demnächst einen Kage rc oder einen vivid 5.1 r2c zu verkaufen,  je nachdem welcher mir besser gefällt  ;-)  

Wenn du also noch etwas Geduld hast.....


----------



## slash-sash (26. Mai 2014)

Ich mach dir da so gut wie keine Hoffnung. Bei mir ist da so für wie kein Platz mehr. Die Wippe stößt dann ans Sattelrohr. 


Sascha


----------



## Multitronic (27. Mai 2014)

echt schade das es nicht passt, hatte bis jetzt immer freerider mit min. 180mm hinten. Habe gehofft das ist es beim Fanes auch so machen kann. Geometrie sollte kein Problem sein da ich vorne auch eine 180mm Gabel fahren will, die habt das Bike vorne auch um 1 cm zur normalen 170mm Gabel. Schade das der Rahmen noch nicht da ist, kann es kaum noch erwarten :-(.

PS. sollte ne vivid Air sein


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

Na da hättste besser ne Sennes gekauft. Gibt's halt nur bis L.

Warum drehst du dir nicht simple Exzenterbuchsen? Dann kommt es auch hinten nicht höher - was ich blöd fände, da der Lenkwinkel auch mit 180er Gabel nicht arg flach ist und auch das Tretlager nicht mehr höher sollte, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2014)

Ich denke,dass er keinen negativen Unterschied der 170mm an der Fanes zu vielen 180mm Bike finden wird. Und bezüglich Gabel...ob Du nun eine 180mm Gabel nimmst, die vielleicht nur echte 177mm hat oder z.B. eine Lyrik, die oft echte 175 statt nominell 170 mm hat....wer soll den Unterschied bemerken? Performance hängt nicht nur vom Federweg ab.


----------



## Multitronic (27. Mai 2014)

ja ich weiss ich "spinne" etwas rum, habe das Bike noch nicht mal und will es schon ändern . Aber naja zum einen ist halt der Dämpfer in 222 da und zu anderen kann etwas mehr Federweg sicher nicht schaden ;-). Das mit den Exzenterbuchsen klingt interessant, habe eigentlich noch nie was davon gehört aber grade mal gegoogelt und ja, das könnte funktionieren, ohne die Geometrie zu ändern. Nur kann sich der Dämpfer in solchen Buchsen richtig bewegen, die Achse ist dann ja nicht mehr mittig.

Und wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit hinten aus, da die Geo gleich bleibt aber 70mm hub zur Verfügung stehen, wird das Hinterrad nicht anstoßen?


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2014)

Reifenfreiheit > Radstandverstellung. Damit passt sogar ein 27,5'' Rad rein, die 10 mm Federweg sollte es dann auch schaffen.

Mehr Federweg ist nicht immer gut. Ich finde den 216er Vivid Air schon nicht optimal bzgl. Kennlinie. Die Luftkammer ist zu groß. Bei einem 222er Dämpfer müsste die Luftkammer ja noch größer sein, ergo weniger Progression und noch schlechtere Kennlinie....Oder habe ich da gerade einen Denkfehler?
Für mich ist es eine unnütze Spielerei. Wenn Du den 222er Vivid Air soooooo günstig bekommen hast, kannst Du ihn doch bestimmt mit Gewinn verkaufen und dann für dasselbe Geld oder nur wenig mehr einen 216er holen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

Denkfehler.

Wieso ist die Luftkammer zu gross? Schlägt es durch?

Ich hatte mir mal vor vielen Jahren aufs gröbste zwei Buchsen exzentrisch gebohrt, für ein andres Bike. Die Dinger haben sich dann immer verdreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2014)

Nö, schlägt nicht durch...ist aber zu wenig Progression/Popp bei 170 mm Stellung und 35%SAG....Weniger SAG = keine Federwegausnutzung. Zu wenig Progression = Luftkammer zu groß. Oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

Ääääh....jaaah.

Aber du beschreibst ja nicht zu wenig Progression, sondern zu viel???
Dass ein Dämpfer bei 35% Sag wenig Pop hat, finde ich jetzt nicht ungewöhnlich. Da ist dann aber doch eher die Zugstufe zu lahm oder?
Ich bin halt auch nicht glücklich mit dem Monarch+ - der hat zwar ordentlich Pop, schlägt aber bei 35% Sag durch und wird mit weniger Sag total rappelig auf Wurzeltrails usw....ist halt auch alles unterschiedlich, was man mag, und was man wiegt spielt ja auch eine Rolle. Mein Torque war halt soooo fluffig mit dem Evolver  . Pop hatte es allerdings null.

Einen Vivid würde ich gern mal probieren, aber nur so zum Spaß kann ich keine 300.- € ausgeben.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2014)

Also die Zugstufe am Vivid Air ist eher schnell, zumindest kann man durch die Ending Strock Zugstufe eine schnelle Beginning Stroke Zugstufe fahren, ohne dass es kickt. Ob man es macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Der Vivid ist an der Fanes super fluffig und hat eine schöne Endprogression....die setzt mir nur zu spät ein. Um die Kennlinie entsprechend zu ändern, müßte man die Luftkammer zuspacern....ähnlich CCDBA. Aber das ist Meckern auf hoehm Niveau....der Vivid ist ein geiler Dämpfer. Ich hatte jetzt ein paar Wochen einen RP23 fahren müssen und das war schlimm.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Mai 2014)

Sodele, ich hatte gerade mein Hauptlager auf und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass das Ding mehr rastet als dreht. Ca. ein Jahr alt der Rahmen, von mir neun Monate viel bewegt. Die anderen Lager sind ok, haben Fettpackung bekommen. Nun gut, Fett rein, wieder zu. ...

Welche Lager (also irgendetwas spezielles) empfehlt ihr denn? Also nicht die Größe, die weiß ich (61902 2RS), sondern deutlich bessere von der Qualität. Gerne auch mit Quellenangabe.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

Ich zitiere mal google: _Top-Lager von SKF, FAG & INA!
http://www.ekugellager.de/nachsetz.php_


Ist doch im Grunde wurst, da die Dichtung der Lager (2rs) genormt ist, und die Lager ja nicht festgehen, weil sie zuviel bewegt werden, sondern weil sie zuwenig bewegt werden und Dreck reinkommt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Mai 2014)

Deswegen ja die Frage. Irgendwo habe ich mal was über Endurobearings gelesen. Kleinere aber mehr Kugeln. Obs was bringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bezweifle das. Mehr Kugeln bedeutet ja eine bessere Druckverteilung. Also den gleichen Druck auf eine größere Fläche verteilt. Klingt erst einmal super. 
Aber unsere Lager sterben ja keinen "Belastungstot", sondern sterben an "Austrocknung". Das Bewegungsausmaß ist einfach zu klein, als dass der Dreck "abtransportiert" wird. Und dann haben sie meistens zu wenig Fett drin. 
Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2014)

Schau mal bei DS Wälzlager. Die MAX-Lager sind Endurobearings. Die haben volle Fettpackung und mehr Kugeln (laut Endurobearings HP). Zur Not frag den Dirk Schluecking, der ist sehr nett.


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Mai 2014)

Kleinere Kugeln bedeuten bei gleicher Eingangsbewegung aber auch mehr Rollbewegung im Lager,  sollte also besser sein..... 

Die Frage ist nur ob es was bringt?! 

Wenn Sie nur geringfügig teurer sind würde ich es testen,  ansonsten jedes Jahr neue Standard Lager
(evtl aus V2A) rein und gut..


----------



## Bonvivant (30. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand schon mal einen Schrumpfschlauch über die Kettenstrebe gezogen?
Was sind empfehlenswerte Nenn-Durchmesser (geschrumpft/ungeschrumpft)?
Wo bekomme ich besonders dicke her? Oder könnte ich gar zwei übereinander ziehen?

Merci


----------



## Dennis32 (30. Mai 2014)

Nimm einen dünnen Fahrrad Schlauch!  Durch den Talk im Inneren kann man ihn sehr gut drüber stülpen,  das dicke Gummi schützt besser als ein Schrumpfschlauch und ist bei einem schwarzen Rahmen auch noch fast unsichtbar... 

Funktioniert bei mir super


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte an meinem alten Torque einen transparenten von Conrad dran. Nach wenigen Wochen super hässlich, dann irgendwann zerbröselt. 
Jetzt hab ich ein Stück Rennrad reifen. Den schaltzug darunter mit panzerband fixiert, dann muss der nicht unten lang.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Mai 2014)

Oder dicke Steinschalgschutzfolie. Ist auch nahezu unsichtbar.

Ollo hatte mal eine schöne Lösung mit doppelseitigem Klebeband, Fahrradschlauch, wieder doppelseitigem Klebeband und Echt-Carbon gepostet (aufbau von unten nach oben). Sah echt klasse aus.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (30. Mai 2014)

Ich benutze schwarzes lenkerband. Schützt auch gut, ist unaffällig und hält, wenn man schön wickelt und die enden mit isolierband festklebt.


----------



## 0Ger (30. Mai 2014)

Wegen Schrumpfschlauch würde ich einfach mal bei Reichelt (www.reichelt.de) schaun. Er muss einfach nur drüber passen wie stark das Zeug zusammen schrumpft hängt vom Material ab sollte aber auch im Datenblatt stehen.
Zwei übereinander geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ganiscol (30. Mai 2014)

An der Fanes benutze ich von Anfang an Rahmenschutzfolie für Kettenstrebe und die Innenseite der Sitzstrebe. Hält und sieht man nicht auf den ersten Blick. Allerdings wird das Geklapper nicht ganz so gut (eigentlich kaum ) gedämpft wie mit einem dicken Gummischlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (30. Mai 2014)

Dank an alle für Eure Antworten
Jetzt muss ich erstmal entscheiden, ob ich nicht doch was anderes als die Schrumpfschläuche nehme und wenn, was


----------



## Kharne (30. Mai 2014)

Es geht nix über ollen Schlauch. Kostenlos und sieht mMn gut aus


----------



## Ganiscol (30. Mai 2014)

Hängt schon von der Farbe des Hinterbaus ab obs gut aussieht. Bei raw passts für mich gar nicht, deshalb Klarsichtfolie.


----------



## rockhead (1. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, ich suche das Fanes AM also mit 150mm Federweg vorne. Hab ich hier ein paar mal gesehen und Testberichte gibt es ja auch. Allerdings finde ich das Bike auf der Seite von Fanes nicht...


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2014)

Die Fanes AM gab es nur kurze Zeit. Daraus ist jetzt die Teibun geworden...eben mit 27,5'' statt 26''.


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Juni 2014)

Hab gerad meine Fanes im Laden gewogen ... 15,59 kg mit bissl dreck 

Hätte gedacht ich liege auf jeden fall unter 15. Mir kommt der Aufbau eigentlich garnicht so schwer vor, auch von den Teilen her. 

Rahmen: Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 M Lasur Rot
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C mit Huber Buchsen
Steuersatz: Acros AiSX-22
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH 170mm U-Turn Coil
Vorbau: TwinWorks 50mm
Lenker: Answer Protaper 780mm
Griffe: TwinWorks
Sattelklemme: Alutech QR
Sattelstütze: Kindshock Lev 150mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLS
Schaltung: Komplett Sram X9
Kettenführung: ethirteen TRS+
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 9 200/180
Laufräder: SunRinglé Charger Comp Schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar/Pacestar
Schläuche: NoTubes Milch und Ventile
Pedale: Sixpack Icon


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2014)

Hier hast du einen Vergleich:


 Klick für Partliste!

Gewicht 1x10 zu XX1 sind gerade mal 100g weniger aber funktioniert viel besser.

Vorbau, Lenker, LEV, kein Titan, keine Carbonstrebe, ... wiegt halt alles ein wenig bei dir. Dafür leiste ich mir den Baron vorne.


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Juni 2014)

und ich dachte mein fahrwerk ist so schwer, aber du hast ja das gleiche


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2014)

Die Uturn ist doch auch noch schwerer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Juni 2014)

ich glaube nicht ganz 50g

alle teile die mir am besten gefallen wiegen aber auch am meisten. hatte schon mal überlegt hinten auf coil zu gehen, und ne zee hätt ich auch so gern, nicht zu vergessen ne magic mary für vorne 

ich brauch eindeutig noch ein park bike


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Juni 2014)

Ach kommt schon Jungs.  Der Fanes steht das bisschen"Übergewicht" ganz gut. Solange man sie nicht tragen muss macht sich das eh so gut wie nicht bemerkbar.  Haltbakeit und Performance geht vor


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juni 2014)

Ehrlich, pfeiff auf die paar hundert Gramm und fahre die Teile, die Dir Spass bringen. Ein Parkbike wäre nett....aber wirklich brauchen? Nur für die ganz groben Dinger, die ich mich eh nicht traue und um mal volle Kanne durch den Rockgarden zu knallen. Airtime braucht kein 200mm Bike, nur Fahrfehler brauchen mehr, als die Fanes bieten kann


----------



## slash-sash (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kann das voll verstehen. Auch ich habe gewogen: 15,8kg!
Coil hinten, Magic Mary vorne und und und. 


 

Klar, Kleinvieh macht Mist. Und ich weis auch, woher es kommt; die Durolux "muss" nicht sein. Wird irgendwann durch eine 650b-Variante ersetzt. Ich denke, dann purzeln ein paar Pfunde. Der Dämpfer bleibt evtl.! Der Vivid Coil ist zwar geil, aber Coil hat was. Und mit Titanfeder, dürfte der Unterschied nicht so groß sein.
Magic Mary bleibt definitiv, auch, wenn es die leichteste Variante ist. Ich fahre komplett Tubeless. Aber ansonsten sind ja nicht DIE großen Sprünge drin. Ne Kurbel vielleicht noch. 


Sascha


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Juni 2014)

Bei meiner Dame wiegt die Gabel ja schon fast 3 kg, aber tauschen nur des Gewichtes wegen, nie im leben.  Mir gefällt mein robuster sorglos Aufbau. Bin sogar ab überlegen meine RF Sixc gegen ne Hammerschmidt zu tauschen


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. Juni 2014)

Gestern der schreck mit dem Gewicht und heute schon die nächste Überraschung. Wollte mal den langen Radstand testen, aber der Reifen passt da hinten ja nur ganz knapp rein. Habe hinten nen ganz kleinen achter der mir vorher nicht aufgefallen ist, so 1mm vieleicht. Jetzt schleift der Reifen an der dicken Schweißnaht an der Kettenstrebe:









Die Radstandverstellung ist doch wohl nicht nur für 650b gedacht oder? Oder muss ich mir jetzt dafür schmälere Reifen besorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2014)

Wie breit ist denn dein HD an der Karkasse? Ich bin eine Weile lang den DHR2 2.4 auf meiner Spike 35 mit langem Radstand gefahren - war freilich auch knapper als mit kurzem Radstand, hatte aber keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. Juni 2014)

Hab eben mit der schieblehre gemessen: 61,2 mm auf den originalen charger Felgen


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2014)

Was haben denn die für eine Maulweite? Mein DHR2 kommt übrigens mit Maulweite 29,5mm der Spike35 auf 59mm.


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. Juni 2014)

22,8 Innen, 28 Außen

Der Hans Dampf fällt aber auch sehr Breit aus.

Gibt es von Maxxis nen Reifen der genau so gut Rollt, Grippt und nicht so viel wiegt?


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2014)

Kann meinen DHR2 zwar nicht mit dem HD vergleichen, weil ich ihn nicht kenne - Für meine Begriffe rollt er ganz passabel. Gute Traktion, sehr guter Bremsgrip und Minion typisch tierischer Kurvengrip. Dämpfung ist gut, Pannen hatte ich in den 9 Monaten die ich ihn jetzt fahre noch keine (fahre tubeless). Ist für mich ein Reifen fürs ganze Jahr in MaxxPro. Wiegt halt 900-950g.

Den kleineren 2.3 TR habe ich auch. Aber der rollt gefühlt nicht besser, unter gewissen Umständen sogar unangenehmer (uphill über lose Steine z.b.). Ist 180g leichter und dementsprechend auch nicht ganz so vertrauenswürdig was Pannenschutz angeht, hatte in den knapp 5 Monaten die ich ihn im Wechsel mit dem 2.4 gefahren bin aber auch nie eine Panne. Sonst macht er alles andere etwas schlechter aber trotzdem noch gut. Bei mir hängt er im Moment am Haken, ich würde ihn nicht mehr kaufen da für mich unnötig.

Beide dürften auf deiner Felge keine Probleme mit dem langen Radstand machen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2014)

Hi!

Ne ganz andere Frage. Vorbaulänge.

Dieses Rad.

Einsatzgebiet Stolperbiken und auch mal Geballer.

Alter Zustand: 50er Vorbau, 6° nach oben, 740er Lenker, 10mm Rise, 12° Backsweep
Absolut neutral beim Stolperbiken. Nie habe ich das Gefühl das es den Lenker ein- oder ausdreht.

Neuer Zustand: 50er Vorbau, 6° nach oben, 780er Lenker, 10mm Rise, 8° Backsweep
Jetzt habe ich beim Stolperbiken immer mal wieder das Gefühl als ob der Lenker eindrehen will.
Am Samstag auf die Art und Weise auch nen Sturz hingelegt, als ich nach einer schweren Stelle zu locker war und der Lenker ist an einer kleinen Steinkante eingedreht. Sturz auf Lenkerende. Rippenprellung. Schöne runde Stanzmarke. :/


Der Lenker bleibt, der Vorbau steht zur Disposition.

Welche Länge? Und wieso? Wer erklärt mir das dumme Verhalten jetzt im Vergleich zu vorher?

Danke!


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. Juni 2014)

Der DHR 2 bzw der DHF wäre auf jeden Fall meine wahl für vorne. Aber hinten brauch ich etwas das bissl leichter rollt, hatte hinten mal nen 2.3er Baron und der hat mir schon gut Saft aus den Beinen gesaugt. Aber bei Maxxis weiß ich net was ich da nehmen könnte. Der Ardent soll ja auch net soooo gut rollen


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2014)

Weniger Backsweep bei längerem Lenker -> Du stehst etwas weiter vorne auf dem Bike.

Aber ob das wirklich das Problem ist? Kenne mich beim Stolperbiken nicht so aus


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2014)

Ich würd sagen der Lenker ist zu breit. 40mm mehr ist ne Menge Holz auf einmal. Dazu noch weniger backsweep als gewohnt. Ich musste meinen von 780 auf 760 kürzen, weil ich u.a. ein ähnliches Gefühl hatte. Die Position ist so breitarmig, dass eine disbalance grössere Auswirkung und somit Lenkkräfte zur Folge zu haben scheint. So habe ich mir das jedenfalls erklärt und den Lenker in 10mm Schritten gekürzt bis es weg war.

Man könnte es womöglich auch mit einem längeren Vorbau reduzieren, aber so streckst du dich zusätzlich zum breiten Lenker noch mehr - was wieder andere Probleme mit sich bringen könnte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2014)

Der weniger Backsweep macht ca. 1,5cm aus und durch den breiteren Lenker nochmal etwas mehr. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich nen 40er Vorbau drauf packen soll, oder eher noch weniger oder gar mehr oder was auch immer.

Der Breite Lenker lässt mich super an steilen Stellen stehen und stabilisiert beim Umsetzen massiv. Der bleibt. Ebenso der weniger Backsweep, der zwingt mich beim Ballern mehr in Monkeyposition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Der DHR 2 bzw der DHF wäre auf jeden Fall meine wahl für vorne. Aber hinten brauch ich etwas das bissl leichter rollt, hatte hinten mal nen 2.3er Baron und der hat mir schon gut Saft aus den Beinen gesaugt. Aber bei Maxxis weiß ich net was ich da nehmen könnte. Der Ardent soll ja auch net soooo gut rollen


Ardent ist einer der leichter rollenden Maxxis. Der Larsen wäre noch ein Tip, aber ohne aggressive Seitenstollen. Der hat sogar ganz gute Selbstreinigung, was bei dem Profil nicht so offensichtlich ist.
Conti MK II bin ich noch nicht gefahren, könnte aber von Gewicht und Abmessung passen.

Ich habe Reifen mit leichtem Rollwiderstand auf meinem leichten LRS und klebrigere Reifen auf meinem schweren LRS. Unter den klebrigen Reifen ist z.B. ein Kenda Nevegal. Der baut recht schmal. Langen Radstand bin ich noch nicht gefahren, würde ich aber nur im Park mit klebrigen Reifen auf schwerem LRS. Kurzer Radstand ist mir schon lang genug.


----------



## xalex (4. Juni 2014)

ja, das gleiche meine ich auch

Ich bin auch nicht so der Stolperbiker, aber zum Zirkeln find ich einen 74er Lenker angenehmer, noch breiter bringt mir nur was zum DH-Ballern. Und wenn es eng wird bleibt man halt auch leichter hängen.

Wenn der breite Lenker unbedingt bleiben soll, dann würde ich einen 40er oder sogar 35er oder 30er Vorbau versuchen


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2014)

Kürzerer Vorbau holt dich zwar wieder zurück nach hinten, löst die Problematik aber mMn nicht. Der Lenker schlägt so noch leichter ein und das scheint ja das Problem zu sein?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2014)

Aber ich war doch mit dem alten Setup äquivalent zu einem 35mm Vorbau und hatte da nicht das Gefühl der Lenker schlägt ein.


----------



## nf805 (4. Juni 2014)

Ein breiter Lenker ist halt ein Profigerät, kann nicht jeder mit umgehen 

Einen 35er Vorbau hab ich noch rumliegen falls du mal testen magst.


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2014)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.



Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die Position ist so breitarmig, dass eine disbalance grössere Auswirkung und somit Lenkkräfte zur Folge zu haben scheint. So habe ich mir das jedenfalls erklärt und den Lenker in 10mm Schritten gekürzt bis es weg war.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass man das so einfach gegeneinander aufrechnen und den grösseren Hebel des breiteren Lenkers ausser Acht lassen kann.

Du könntest dir aber auch mal kürzere Vorbauten kommen lassen und es testen. Kannst ja wieder zurückgeben wenns nicht passt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2014)

Hey Christian, das wäre super! Beim Bremsleitungsaustausch, sobald die da ist?


----------



## nf805 (4. Juni 2014)

Geht klar!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man das so einfach gegeneinander aufrechnen und den grösseren Hebel des breiteren Lenkers ausser Acht lassen kann.


Wie schon geschrieben. Ich fühle mich mit dem breiten Lenker viel stabiler, wenn es ums Umsetzen etc. geht. Nur ab einem bestimmten Einlenkwinkel zieht es mir gefühlt den Lenker herum. Ich begründe das damit, dass ich ja Außen am gestreckten Arm drauf bin und mit langem Vorbau den äußeren Arm vor der Achse habe und es damit noch verstärkt rum geht.
Wollte meine Begründung nicht vorweg nehmen, denn ich wollte andere Meinungen hören. Für mich wäre der Weg hin zum kürzeren Vorbau der richtige und den kann ich ja jetzt probieren.  Ich berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansharz (8. Juni 2014)

hoi,
musste bei miener fanes 2.0 das Schaltauge wechseln. der jü hat mir dann eins gesendet, welches anderstvausschaut, nähmlich mit einem verschraubten ring. (7 €) aufpreis.
genau den ring drückt es raus wenn ich montiere, da das loch kleiner ist als der Bolzen vom gegenstück.
jettzt muss ich ohne Ring fahren, und verspanne den rahmen dabei. Schlaltwerk funktioniert auch nicht optimal. Ideen hierzu?
gruss und danke


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild. Kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen. Ansonsten Alutech-Technikhotline.


----------



## EnduroAlex (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Was für Federhärten fahrt ihr bei euren Dämpfern im Fanes,
Ich fahre mit ca. 72 Kilo eine 350 Feder im Fox DHx RC4. Das kommt mir aber schon sehr weich vor.
Der Sag passt zwar genau mit 33%. Aber ohne Druckstufe , Durchlagswiederstand und mehr Druck am Shraderventil
brauch ich bei kleinen Sprüngen schon den ganzen Federweg. Ich bekomm das zwar mit den ganzen einstellungen gut eingestellt.
Fährt sich auch deutlich satter wie mein Specialized Enduro evo. Aber überlege halt ob dann ne 400 Feder noch besser wäre.
Gruß Alex


----------



## slash-sash (13. Juni 2014)

Hey Leidensbruder. Ich habe mir die gleiche Frage gestellt. Och fahre allerdings nen Vivid Coil und mein Dämpfer kam
leider defekt aus dem Service, so dass mir ein wenig Dämpfung fehlte. Der erste Eindruck war aber genau wie dein Eindruck. 
Und da ich in Zukunft auf Titan wechseln möchte, möchte ich mir schon sehr sicher sein. 


Sascha


----------



## zec (13. Juni 2014)

Ist jetzt nicht ganz das Gleiche, aber immerhin vergleichbar: Wiege 60kg und in meinem Fanes AM bin ich auch schon einen Fox DHX 3.0 gefahren. Habe mir eine 350er und eine 400er Feder geholt. Mit der 350er Feder hatte ich fahrbereit einen Sag um die 35% - war für mich schon zu weich. Die 400er aber passte perfekt mit 30% Sag.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2014)

EnduroAlex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Was für Federhärten fahrt ihr bei euren Dämpfern im Fanes,
> Ich fahre mit ca. 72 Kilo eine 350 Feder im Fox DHx RC4. Das kommt mir aber schon sehr weich vor.
> Der Sag passt zwar genau mit 33%. Aber ohne Druckstufe , Durchlagswiederstand und mehr Druck am Shraderventil
> ...


 
450er bei 92kg am Vivid macht ca. 33% Sag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollomat (16. Juni 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage zur Kurbelarm-Länge an der Fanes. Momentan hab ich eine 3-fach XT Kurbel mit 175 mm verbaut und das Problem, dass ich häufig beim Bergauf-pedalieren an Wurzeln oder Steinen hängen bleibe. Ich frage mich jetzt, ob 170er Kurbelarme einen SO großen Unterschied machen in der Bodenfreiheit, oder ob das dann nicht mehr zu meiner Schrittlänge bzw. Beinlänge passt und ich dann am Ende Knieprobleme bekomme....
Muss ich einfach mit dem Kompromiss leben oder gibt's eine Lösung ???


----------



## Thiel (16. Juni 2014)

5mm sind nicht die Welt. 1 cm würde man schon mehr spüren. 

Du kannst den Sag vom Dämpfer mal so verringern, das dein Tretlager 1 cm Höher ist. Vielleicht reicht dir das immer noch nicht - Fahrtechnik trainieren ?


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juni 2014)

Hihi. 
Meiner Meinung nach eine berechtigte Frage. Allerdings gibt es Leute hier im Forum, die das für Hexerei halten. 
Ich habe beide Kurbeln dran gehabt. Die 170ee im Auslieferungszustand und dann übergangsweise die 175er. Meiner Meinung nach spürt man es auf dem Trail, obwohl ich keinen DIN-Trail vor der Haustüre habe. 
Ich jedenfalls würde nicht mehr auf 175er Kurbeln zurück gehen. Nicht mal mit den verbauten 650b Laufrädern.
Berg hoch merkt man keinen Unterschied. Die bike rechnet dir aber bestimmt einen Nachteil mittels Hebelgesetz aus  
Wie gesagt, dass ist meine Meinung. 
Wieso hast du eigentlich 165er Kurbeln dran? Würde nicht mit 170ern ausgeliefert?

Sascha


----------



## Ollomat (16. Juni 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hihi.
> Meiner Meinung nach eine berechtigte Frage. Allerdings gibt es Leute hier im Forum, die das für Hexerei halten.
> Ich habe beide Kurbeln dran gehabt. Die 170ee im Auslieferungszustand und dann übergangsweise die 175er. Meiner Meinung nach spürt man es auf dem Trail, obwohl ich keinen DIN-Trail vor der Haustüre habe.
> Ich jedenfalls würde nicht mehr auf 175er Kurbeln zurück gehen. Nicht mal mit den verbauten 650b Laufrädern.
> ...



Danke erst mal ! 
Wie groß bist du denn ? 
Hab ne 175er dran, weil ich den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft hab ... ;-)


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juni 2014)

Ich bin 176cm und fahre nen M Rahmen. 
Aber was hat das mit der Körpergröße zu tun?


Sascha


----------



## Ollomat (16. Juni 2014)

Na ja, Körpergröße - Schrittlänge - Kurbelarmlänge...da passen dir 165er wahrscheinlich besser als mir mit 191 cm und 92er Schrittlänge ... ;-)


----------



## xalex (16. Juni 2014)

Ich setze bergauf und bergab mit 170er Kurbeln weniger auf, als mit 175ern. heißt nicht, dass ich agrnicht mehr aufsetze, aber weniger.

Auch den Unterschied von Crampon zu Vault pedalen finde ich deutlich (sogar noch deutlciher wegen der breite)


----------



## KungFuChicken (16. Juni 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich habe ein problem mit ketten verlust. Seit ich meine fanes auf 2-fach mit Truvativ 12 X-Guide Kettenführung umgebaut habe, springt mir in ruppigen passagen immer mal wieder die kette ab, was mir vorher mit 3-fach und bionicon nie passiert ist. Nun stellt sich mir die frage weshalb das so ist und was ich dagegen tun kann. Also vorneweg an der kettenspannung kans nicht liegen die ist hoch genug...
> Massnahmen die ich mir überlegt habe, wäre der umbau auf ein medium shadow plus schaltwerk. oder den umwerfer so zu bearbeiten, dass er näher über dem kettenblatt sitzt, da hier eine ziemlich grosse Lücke vorhanden ist. Deankt ihr eine dieser Ideen würde was nützen? oder habt ihr noch ganz andere tips?



Die Frage ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden. Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Die Truvativ hat ihren Job gut erledigt, oben habe ich die Kette jedoch sehr oft verloren. Die Umwerferposition war ebenfalls schon ausgereizt.

Ich habe mir dann aus einem alten IKEA Kunststoffschneidbrett eine Führung gebastelt, welche die Bewegung der Kette nach oben einschränkt. Ursprünglich war das Ding nur für Park und sehr ruppige Abfahrten gedacht, aber es lässt sicher wider erwarten sogar schalten. 

Schön ist es zwar nicht, aber funktionell - bis jetzt keinen Kettenverlust. Die Haltbarkeit sieht im Moment gut aus, aber wenn ich mal Lust und Laune habe werde ich mir vernünftiges Material bestellen, und die Sache mal etwas ansprechender gestalten.


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juni 2014)

Logo. Wenn schon, denn schon! Es macht keinen Sinn 170er Kurbeln zu fahren, aber die dicken Klopperpedalen dran zu haben. Flache "neumoderne" Pedale sollten es dann schon sein. 


Sascha


----------



## Scotty_Genius (16. Juni 2014)

Schöne bastlerei! Nur habe ich mittlerweile die geduld verlohren und die x-guide verkauft. Nun ist wieder ne c-guide drann, die meiner meinung nach besser hält (vorallem nach einem kettenverlust die kette so hält, das wenn ich weiter kurble sie wieder auf blatt kommt) ausserdem ist sie leichter. Den taco habe ich auch noch nie gebraucht/vermisst. Somit für mich die bessere lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Juni 2014)

So nach dem der Hans Dampf in der langen Kettenstrebeneinstellung nicht gepasst hat, habe ich jetzt mal den Ardent in 2.25 und 2.4 getestet.

Habe auch noch mal nachgemessen:
Kettenstrebe: 65 mm an der schmalsten Stelle
HD Karkasse: 62 mm = 1,5 mm Abstand zur Kettenstrebe
Ardent 2.4 Karkasse: 58,5 mm = 3,25 mm Abstand zur Kettenstrebe
Ardent 2.25 Karkasse: 55 mm = 5 mm Abstand zur Kettenstrebe













Ist die Kettenstrebe bzw. die Schweißnaht nur bei mir so eng? Oder haben das alle Enduros der 3.0er Serie? Für mich ist das irgendwie ne Fehlkonstruktion.

Meint ihr man kann mit dem 2.4er Ardent fahren oder ist das immer noch zu eng?


----------



## KungFuChicken (17. Juni 2014)

Die beiden, die ich noch herumliegen habe, sind an der schmalsten Stelle ca. 69mm breit. Die momentan Verbaute sieht auch nicht schmäler aus, bin aber gerade zu faul das Hinterrad auszubauen.

Den Ardent würde ich schon fahren. Du wirst eh sehen, ob es hinhaut.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ein 3.0 und 2.4 ardent , sieht bei mir nicht so knapp aus, aber bei dir ist es ja ich nicht im Bereich der seitenstollen, das würde ich versuchen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2014)

Schick die Bilder doch mal dem Jü und frag ihn, ob das so sein muss. Vielleicht kann er es ja reklamieren. Sieht für mich jedenfalls auch nicht so aus, dass es so gewollt ist.


----------



## Kharne (17. Juni 2014)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Die beiden, die ich noch herumliegen habe, sind an der schmalsten Stelle ca. 69mm breit. Die momentan Verbaute sieht auch nicht schmäler aus, bin aber gerade zu faul das Hinterrad auszubauen.



69mm? Was hast du denn da für Reifen? Oder ist das ein Zahlendreher? Die Kombi OnOne Chunkey Monkey (der ja eh schon bald größer als der HD ausfällt) auf Spank Stiffy baut jedenfalls "nur" 66mm breit.


----------



## KungFuChicken (17. Juni 2014)

Meine Reifen sind 60mm breit. 69mm ist die schmalste Stelle an meinen Kettenstreben.


----------



## EnduroAlex (17. Juni 2014)

Hab die 4.0 Version vom Rahmen und bei mir passt ein 2.6er Ardent problemos rein bei langem Radstand


----------



## EnduroAlex (17. Juni 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hey Leidensbruder. Ich habe mir die gleiche Frage gestellt. Och fahre allerdings nen Vivid Coil und mein Dämpfer kam
> leider defekt aus dem Service, so dass mir ein wenig Dämpfung fehlte. Der erste Eindruck war aber genau wie dein Eindruck.
> Und da ich in Zukunft auf Titan wechseln möchte, möchte ich mir schon sehr sicher sein.
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile habe ich die 400er Feder ein paar Tage getestet. Gewogen hab ich mich auch nochmal, Fahrfertig mit Rucksack,Protektoren und co. hab ich 80 KG. Das ergibt einen Sag von ca. 20mm also 30% ungefähr.Das taugt mir so schon viel besser, Fahrwerk ist nicht weniger sensibel, hat aber mehr Pop und bleibt höher im Federweg. Setup DHX RC4:  LSC 5 klicks HSC 3 klicks von ganz offen. 150 Psi am Shraderventil und ne halbe Umdrehung Durschlagwiederstand. Bei längeren uphills dreh ich die LSC komplett zu dann ist das Bike schön ruhig, auch im Wiegetritt.
Gruß Alex


----------



## slash-sash (17. Juni 2014)

Dank die mal für die Info. Gleich auf 400?! Nicht erst den Zwischenschritt mit 350 probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroAlex (17. Juni 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Dank die mal für die Info. Gleich auf 400?! Nicht erst den Zwischenschritt mit 350 probiert?


Ich hatte die 350er drin. hab ich auch so geschrieben


----------



## slash-sash (17. Juni 2014)

Ah, ok. Dann habe ich das überlesen, sorry. 
Aber deine Aussage ist zumindest für mich mal nen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. Juni 2014)

Heute mal den langen Radstand gefahren mit vorne Ardent 2.4 und hinten den kleinen 2.25 damit ichs mal testen konnte. Ich muss sagen die Einstellung gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Deutlich besser berghoch, wo sonst schon das vordere Rad gestiegen ist. Bergab fühlte es sich auch sehr gut an. Stolperbiken hab ich noch nicht probiert, wobei das eh bei mir nur selten ist. Aber von der Wendigkeit konnte ich so keinen negativen Einfluss feststellen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2014)

Hat Alutech irgendwie zu? Ich hab am Do ein paar mal angerufen und dann ne Mail geschrieben auf die ich eigentlich nen Rückruf oder zumindest ne Mail erwartet habe, aber nix.


----------



## Joerg-FFB (22. Juni 2014)

Äh, es ist langes Wochenende, gönne ihnen auch mal freie Tage, falls sie nicht gerade unterwegs sind


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2014)

Ist in Schleswig Feiertag gewesen? Ich dachte nein. Nunja, hoffe morgen tut sich was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (22. Juni 2014)

Moin

ich glaube Jü ist z.Z. ziemlich viel unterwegs an den WEs, viele Veranstaltungen. Er war sicher auch in Willingen.
Dann haben die auch ziemlich viel zu tun, nach dem Berg an Kartons die bei ihm abgeladen wurde  siehe FB


----------



## TobyR (25. Juni 2014)

Grüss Euch.
Ich will mir eine Fanes aufbauen und hätte ne Frage zur Umwerfer Montage.
Wird der S3/E-Type down pull umwerfer am Rahmen befestigt, oder mittels "Blech" am Tretlager?
Also ich möchte diesen hier montieren:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33966_SLX-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M675-E2-2--10-fach.html
und weiss nicht ob ich das Montageblech zusätzlich brauche:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30966_E-Type-Halteblech-zur-Tretlagermontage.html

Danke Grüsse Tobi


----------



## Ronnsen (25. Juni 2014)

Moin....

nein, du brauchst das zusätzliche Montageblech nicht! Die e-type/S3 - Aufnahme befindet sich direkt an der Kettenstrebe.

Gruß


----------



## TobyR (25. Juni 2014)

Perfekt!
Danke für die prompte Antwort!
Super!


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Fanes Biker,

in mein Fanes V2.0 wollte ich mir endlich einen vernünftigen Dämpfer einbauen und hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Ich will mir einen Vivid Air R2C 2014 einbauen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, welchen Tune ich nehmen soll? Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?
Fahre ein Fanes in Größe L und wiege 95 Kg.

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten

Grüße aus dem Deister.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du es so bekommst, dann L Zugstufe um M Druckstufe. Standard ist aber MM.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Juni 2014)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Stimmt, im Internet habe ich nur Angebote für MM Tune gesehen. Kann man sich später die Zugstufe auf L umbauen lassen?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2014)

Ja, geht, ist aber etwas aufwendiger und damit teurer, als beim Monarch(+). MM funzt aber bei Deinem Gewicht auch ganz gut, vor allem das neue Modell mit Rapid Recovery. Man fährt dann halt nur mit relativ offener Zugstufe. Wer sie super schnell mag, der hat Pech. Man versackt aber auch mit MM nicht im Federweg.


----------



## Pakalolo (28. Juni 2014)

Beim Vivid fahre ich mit M Zug Stufe bestens! L hatte ich beim Monarch und fand das ganze zu langsam.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2014)

L bedeutet aber schneller, weil geringere Dämpfung. L = Low


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (28. Juni 2014)

Bei 95 kg wurde ich definitiv
M/M nehmen,  ich mußte meinen Monarch + (M/L) immer fast ganz zu drehen,  und jetzt mit dem Vivid coil (M/M)  ist es super


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2014)

Ich hab 92kg und mein Monarch ist LM...was heisst das jetzt  ? Die Zugstufe ist genau richtig, und die Druckstufe könnte  schneller sein, wirkt etwas hölzern.


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Juni 2014)

Was heißt schneller sein,  weniger Dämpfung?  



Low
Mid 
High 

Wenn deine Zugriffe passt und die Druckstufe zu hart ist kannst du dir ja was suchen...


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2014)

Schneller = weniger Dämpfung. High bedeutet entsprechend eine höher Grundeinstellung der Dämpfung oder eben eine höhere Dämpfung.

@cxfahrer: monarch+ und Vivid Air kann man so nicht vergleichen. Der Vivid Air verträgt deutlich mehr Druckstufe (M passt gut), da er eben eine viel größere Luftkammer hat. Der Monarch+ ist allein von der Kennlinie her viel knackiger. Aber selbst mit meinem um die 100kg pendelnden Gewicht würde ich auch eine L-Zugstufe besser finden. Ich fahr die Zugstufe am MM-Tune fast ganz offen. Mit der Ending-Stroke-Einstellung kann man das Kicken super vermeiden und daher eigentlich sehr schnelle Zugstufen fahren, eben schneller, als mit MM-Tune möglich ist.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Juni 2014)

@hasardeur, vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Auch den Anderen.

Allzu schnelle Zugstufe hinten mag ich eh nicht


----------



## Duc851 (1. Juli 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob man die Sitzstreben vom 2.0 im 3.0 fahren kann?


----------



## Stoffel5 (1. Juli 2014)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob man die Sitzstreben vom 2.0 im 3.0 fahren kann?



Am besten eben anrufen und das direkt mit denen klären 

Hat jemand noch ein günstiges Schaltauge für die Fanes 3.0 übrig?

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juli 2014)

Die Sitzstreben sind austauschbar. Die Kettenstreben haben seit V.3 IGUS-Lager statt Nadellager im Horst-Ling und daher auch andere Horstlink-Bolzen.

Was meinst Du mit günstigem Schaltauge? Für 32,90€ gibt es die Teile bei Alutech, was in Anbetracht der Qualität durchaus gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Stoffel5 (1. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit günstigem Schaltauge? Für 32,90€ gibt es die Teile bei Alutech, was in Anbetracht der Qualität durchaus gerechtfertigt ist.



Ja weiß ich. Dachte nur vll hat ja jemand noch eins herum liegen das er nicht mehr braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Schaltauge ist es, wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch. Es ist eine Versicherung. Solange man Ersatz hat, geht es nicht kaputt. Ich glaube, dass ich nie das Ersatzschaltauge benötigen werde, trage es aber dennoch auf jeder Tour mit mir herum 
Schau also am besten ma in den Bikemarkt und frag die Fanes-Verkäufer. Da bist Du evtl. erfolgreicher und vor allem schneller.


----------



## Duc851 (1. Juli 2014)

@hasardeur  Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Hat zufällig jemand Sitzstreben (egal ob v2 oder v3) übrig?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juli 2014)

Auch Dir gebe ich den Tipp, schau in den Bikemarkt. Da gibt es einige Fanes-Angebote. Mindestens bei einm waren 2x Sitzstreben dabei. Einmal Carbon und einmal Alu. Es gibt aber auch Carbon-Streben als einzelne Teile....


----------



## Stoffel5 (1. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mit dem Schaltauge ist es, wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch. Es ist eine Versicherung. Solange man Ersatz hat, geht es nicht kaputt. Ich glaube, dass ich nie das Ersatzschaltauge benötigen werde, trage es aber dennoch auf jeder Tour mit mir herum
> Schau also am besten ma in den Bikemarkt und frag die Fanes-Verkäufer. Da bist Du evtl. erfolgreicher und vor allem schneller.



So ist das! Ich habe immer gedacht... ach das brauchst du eh nicht und jetzt ist es nach einem Sturz verbogen


----------



## slash-sash (1. Juli 2014)

Bei der Druck-/Sitzstrebe schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an. 
Ich würde gerne eine Carbonstrebe in meiner Fanes 2.0 fahren wollen. Ich nutze jetzt die Verstellung, da ich auf 650b unterwegs bin. 
Ist es möglich eine 3.0-Strebe mit Verstellung in meinem Fanes zu fahren? Im Bikemarkt wäre nämlich eine. 
Die Carbon Druckstrebe mit Verstellung gibt es ja anscheinend nicht mehr. Und dann müsste ich wohl den Yoke bei Jürgen ändern lassen. 
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir kurz Nachhilfeunterricht geben könntet. 


Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (2. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2014)

Sollte klappen. Hat Ollo auch so an seiner Signature.


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Juli 2014)

Brauch mal SCHNELL eure Hilfe. Hab jetzt ne Kettenstrebe bekommen bei dem das Gewinde für die Hauptwelle auf der anderen Seite ist, also auf der Antriebsseite. Lässt man jetzt die Konterschraube weg?


----------



## Ganiscol (3. Juli 2014)

Würd ich nicht machen, der kann sich sonst lösen. Man knallt den Bolzen ja auch nicht an sondern nur gerade spielfrei. Klingt irgendwie nach Fehlproduktion.


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juli 2014)

Ja, einfach mit Schraubensicherung einschrauben!


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2014)

Das ist bei den Sennes-Streben so, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Finde ich auch deutlich besser, als die andere Version, weil man nicht immer die Kurbel und Umwerfer abbauen muss, um an die Hauptlagerwelle zu kommen. Gerade den Umwerfer vergisst man gerne.

Andere Frage an der Stelle an Basti: In einem Testvideo der Teibun-Pinion habe ich gesehen, dass eine Einfach-Leitungsführung für die Bremsleitung mit Hilfe der Konterschraube an die Hauptlagerwelle geschraubt wurde. Die Idee finde ich klasse, weiß jedoch nicht, ob das auf Dauer gut für die Bremsleitung ist, da sich die Führung ja ständig radial bewegt. Kannst Du dazu mal was sagen?


----------



## Ganiscol (3. Juli 2014)

Ohne Konterschraube ist auf alle Fälle doof. Hat die denn auf der Antriebsseite keinen Platz? Alles immer nur reinkleben, besonders wenn man nicht mit, sagen wir mal 10Nm wie bei der Wippe anzieht, ist mMn alles andere als ideal.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2014)

Weshalb sollte die Konterschraube nicht mehr passen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juli 2014)

1. Konterschraube passt nicht mehr wegen der S3 Umwerferaufnahme.
2. Praktisch ist es gar kein Problem, bei meiner Tofane hat sich auf 2500km alles gelockert nur die Hauptachse nicht.
3. Mit der Bremsleitung git es auch keine Problem, die Winkelveränderung ist ja recht gering (um die 20°). Da ist permanentes schleifen an Streben oder Rahmen für alle "Reibpartner" stressiger!


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2014)

Also ist es nur ein Problem, wenn ein Umwerfer montiert ist? Noch ein Grund für 1x10/11


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Juli 2014)

Ne geht auch so net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (3. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir hat sich an der Rahmenkinematik noch nie was gelockert, aber das erste um was ich Angst hätte, wäre der Hauptschwingenbolzen wenn ich in Betracht ziehe wie sanft ich den angezogen habe damit nichts knarzt und knackt - und wenn der anfängt Spiel zu entwickeln, gehen mMn Dinge kaputt... Sicher, das wird vermutlich in den meisten Fällen auch mit Schraubenkleber halten, aber wieso das Risiko eingehen?

Finde ich keine gute Idee die Sache umzudrehen nur damit man besser ran kommt. Den Bolzen mache ich, wenn nix kaputt geht, einmal im Jahr raus, von dem her ist der Aufwand unerheblich. Zumal ich mittlerweile auch 1x10 fahre.


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht eine komische Frage, aber: Weiss jemand auf die schnelle, ob die serienmäßig verbaute Pike bei der Fanes matt oder glänzend schwarz ist?
Das Rad kommt in den nächsten Wochen und ich würde mir gerne noch schnell neue Decals für die Gabel machen lassen


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Juli 2014)

@supurb-bicycles: ich habe an der neuen Kettenstrebe jetzt gerade noch auf der nicht Antriebsseite eine durchgangs Gewindebohrung zur Hauptwelle gefunden. Soll die dazu dienen mit einer Madenschraube die Hauptwelle radial zu verspannen?


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2014)

Das wäre dann wie früher, vor der V3. Klingt also plausibel.


----------



## snicker (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

endlich ist auch meine Fanis da. Sagt mal was wiegen euro so? Habe keine jetzt fast so aufgebaut wie gewollt und bin bei etwas über 17kg. Das ist schon nicht wenig für ne Enduro


----------



## Scotty_Genius (4. Juli 2014)

meine fanes in xl liegt auch bei etwa 16.5 kg. Ist mir aber ziemlich latte, geht trotzdem gut ab, ist robust und auf die dicken gummis möchte ich auch nicht verzichten.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2014)

16.5 xxl monarch+ , mit coil etwas mehr, aber an den Laufrädern könnte ich bestimmt 500gr sparen. Und mit 160er Gabel auch nochmal 500gr. Ist halt kein Enduro für Rennen.


----------



## slash-sash (4. Juli 2014)

snicker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> endlich ist auch meine Fanis da. Sagt mal was wiegen euro so? Habe keine jetzt fast so aufgebaut wie gewollt und bin bei etwas über 17kg. Das ist schon nicht wenig für ne Enduro





Kommt halt auf die Rahmengröße, Modeljahr, Ausstattung etc. an. 
Müsstest du mal posten. 


Sascha


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Juli 2014)

Meine wiegt in Größe L mit Coil Fahrwerk und fetten Reifen 15,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. Juli 2014)

Meine Fanes wiegt jetzt mit Vivid Air, Lyrik, Muddy Mary + Hans Dampf, 150er Lev, mit 1x10 spiderless und 40T One Up bei 14,9 kg. Die MM fahre ich dabei mit normalem Schlauch, den HD am HR tubeless. Dafür, dass ich absolut nicht auf Gewicht achte, finde ich das ziemlich gut.


----------



## KungFuChicken (4. Juli 2014)

Je nachdem, wie die 10€ Kofferwaage vom Tschibo gerade will ca. 15.7 - 15.8 kg 

Fanes 3.0 M schwarz eloxiert.

Teileliste gibts hier:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1U5nnSBkMrWDXZ0l1jkeUqdvuPrD9Qi37wsUrY8QOmvM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juli 2014)

Aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll ausgereizt 14,3 kg. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juli 2014)

Hey Prof., wieviel Zähne am KB fährst Du?


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Juli 2014)

15,5 kg, m Sitzrohr, l Oberrohr. Teileliste:
Vivid Air
Marzocchi 55 Rc3 evo Titanium V.2
Spank Subrosa Dt Swiss 240s
Maxxis Ardent
Saint Bremse
X0 Kurbel
Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker
Reverb
Spank Spike 50mm Vorbau


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2014)

Grad mal für Okopf gewichtsgetuned: 17,3kg mit coil und dh schlappen. 

Der 2.7er 909 passt tatsächlich in den Hinterbau.  Sind noch 3-4mm platz .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (5. Juli 2014)

Dann darf ich mich ja doch nicht beklagen mit meinen 15,7 kg mit Carbon Lenker, 180er Durolux TA, Vivid Coil, Reverb und 650b mit MM und HD. 


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juli 2014)

@hasardeur. 30. ist wie 22 32. das taugt mir.


----------



## snicker (8. Juli 2014)

Hi,

um nochmal auf das Gewicht meines Bikes zurückzukommen. Es ist ne Fanes 4.0 in L die Ausstattung ist schon recht auf abfahrt ausgelegt mit einer Fox 36 Van und sanit Bremsen aber sonst ist ist alles recht leicht mit leichten Hans Dampf usw... Wenn jetzt noch der Vivid air rein kommt bin ich sicher über 17 kg zurzeit ist noch der Monarch Plus verbaut. Mache mal ne Foto wenn das Bike soweit ist. Nachdem ich mir mehrere Test durchgelesen habe habe ich eigentlich schon damit gerechnet das ich auf ein Gewicht von um die 15kg komme, aber das wir wohl nichts  

Naja hatte noch nie ein leichtes Bike und das wird sich wohl jetzt auch nicht ändern, Hauptsache es macht spass. Hoffe das ich bald zu fahren komme zurzeit ist hier wieder nur regen angesagt in Hannover :-(


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

Doch, das geht schon. Auch in L und abfahrtslastig. Auch ohne Unsummen in stabilen Leichtbaukrempel zu investieren. Mit am meisten Gewicht kann man heute freilich mit einer modernen (sprich leichten ) Gabel sparen. Ich hab das Gefühl die Hersteller haben sich jahrelang halt an satte Materialstärken gewöhnt und da nie gross optimiert. Aktuelle "Enduro" Gabeln unter 2kg scheinen ja auch zu halten und nicht wie Zahnstocher zu brechen...

Meine Kiste wiegt, Stand letztes Foto in der Fanes Gallery hier im Forum, mit dem schweren LRS und den schweren Pellen laut Personenwaage ca. 15.2kg. Und da ist weder Carbonkurbel noch leichter Dämpfer dran, wie man sehenn kann. Ist natürlich gemäss allgemeiner Forenmeinung trotzdem unfahrbar schwer und kann keinen Spass bereiten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2014)

Vllt. kann man der Personenwage nicht ganz trauen.  Aber klar ist, das z.B. eine Pike gegenüber einer Lyrik Coil knapp über 500g zu sparen sind. Ob man das dann mag kann ja jeder selber entscheiden.

Und unfahrbar schwer ... LOL. Mir fällt es auf wenn ich ein leichtes Rad von jemand anderem fahre, aber am meisten liegt es dann daran, das es hinten weniger Federweg hat oder härter eingestellt ist, so dass es verspielter wirkt. Dann dreh ich halt die Druckstufe zu.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

Ich kann meiner Waage schon trauen. Das schwankt höchstens um eine Kommastelle.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2014)

Ich traue meiner Waage nicht. Die lügt bei mir auch immer. Meine Fanes muss unter 11 kg haben 

Neben der Gabel kann man auch gut am Antrieb sparen. Der Umbau auf 1x10 hat auch einige hundert Gramm gebracht...neben den funktionalen Vorteilen. Eine leichtere Gabel bringt aber auch Balance-Vorteile.

Und als Vergleich: Das Ghost AMR (120 mm) meiner Holden: 17'', 2x10 SLX/XT-Antrieb mit Bash, Pike 454, Reverb, RP23, Onza Ibex DH, Maxxis Ardent 2.4, Single-Track LRS wiegt sogar 100g mehr als meine Fanes.


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Juli 2014)

Ja 1x 10 oder 11 wäre schon schön, aber wenn ich hinten ein 42er hätte, bräuchte ich vorne ein 28er.

Gibts da was günstiges um bei meinen vorhandenen X9 Komponenten zu bleiben?


----------



## snicker (8. Juli 2014)

Naja, meine Gabel fox van 36 würde ich jetzt nicht tauschen außer ich finde etwas was genau so gut funktioniert und ich denke das wird schwer. OK Gewicht ist mit 2800 nicht grade wenig aber was bringen mir 500g wenn die Fahreigenschaften darunter leiden. Und ansonsten weiss ich echt nicht wo das Gewicht herkommt. Bremsen, ob ne Bremse jetzt 270g oder 310 wiegt, das ist mir egal, sie muss halt gut bremsen auch auf abfahrten wie es sie z.b beim Bike Attack gibt.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

Fahr halt mal aktuelle Gabeln probe. 900-1000g Übergewicht bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig überlegene Funktion - die Erkenntnis habe ich von der Lyrik Coil kommend gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (8. Juli 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Ja 1x 10 oder 11 wäre schon schön, aber wenn ich hinten ein 42er hätte, bräuchte ich vorne ein 28er.
> 
> Gibts da was günstiges um bei meinen vorhandenen X9 Komponenten zu bleiben?



Ich fahre momentan 1x10 28/42 mit diesen Komponenten:
Schaltwerk: X9 Mid Cage
Schalthebel: X9
Kurbel: Shimano SLX 2-fach mit 28Z-Blatt auf dem kleinen Lochkreis
Kassette: SRAM mit OneUp 42Z Blatt und das 17z und 15z raus und durch ein 16Z ersetzt.

Billiger Umbau und funktioniert tadellos.
(Zumindest nachdem ich mein krummes Schaltauge durch ein gerades ersetzt habe )

Denke aber darüber nach, noch eine KeFü zu kaufen, hin und wieder fliegt die Kette halt vorne runter.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

Ja, die DIY Lösungen funktionieren mit dem Fanes Hinterbau/Schaltauge offenbar sehr gut. Fahre selber 30/11-40 mit dem FR Zee Schaltwerk. 42er Ritzel hatte ich auch kurz im Einsatz.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2014)

Ja. Mich hat der Umbau nur gut 100€ gekostet. 28T KB von Absolute Black und 40T One Up Ritzel inklusive 16T Ritzel, das gegen 15T und 17T getauscht wird. Das One Up gibt es auch in 42T, dann ist der der Sprung 36 > 42 recht grob und 28 auf 40 genügt auch für richtig steile Rampen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (8. Juli 2014)

Das 42er Ritzel von Wolftooth funktioniert aber ohne Probleme. Gab noch nie Schwierigkeiten mit dem Gangsprung 36/42.
Ich fahre mit der 32v/42h Kombi alles, auch in den Alpen, auch extrem lange Tagestouren mit mehr als 3500hm zu treten. Aber da spielt die persönliche Fitness sicher auch eine Rolle.
Jeder aus meinem Persönlichen Umfeld, der bisher auf 1x10 Fach umgestiegen ist, würde nie wieder einen Umwerfer vorne fahren wollen.
Mit dem vorderen Blatt von Wolftooth (Directmount auf X.9) und einem SLX Shadow Plus Schaltwerk gibt es keine Kettenabwürfe mehr, absolute Ruhe im System.

Nur den neuen Käfig von OneUp will ich noch verbauen, im mittleren Bereich bekomme ich die Schaltung nie 100% sauber eingestellt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja. Mich hat der Umbau nur gut 100€ gekostet. 28T KB von Absolute Black und 40T One Up Ritzel inklusive 16T Ritzel, das gegen 15T und 17T getauscht wird. Das One Up gibt es auch in 42T, dann ist der der Sprung 36 > 42 recht grob und 28 auf 40 genügt auch für richtig steile Rampen.



wo hast du die sachen den gekauft? also ich glaub ich brauch schon 28/42 aber ich teste nächstes mal und schalte nicht in den kleinsten gang


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Das 42er Ritzel von Wolftooth funktioniert aber ohne Probleme. Gab noch nie Schwierigkeiten mit dem Gangsprung 36/42.
> Ich fahre mit der 32v/42h Kombi alles, auch in den Alpen, auch extrem lange Tagestouren mit mehr als 3500hm zu treten. Aber da spielt die persönliche Fitness sicher auch eine Rolle.


 
Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch die nötige Bereitschaft sich seine Knie langfristig zu ruinieren.


----------



## XtremeHunter (8. Juli 2014)

Solange die Drehzahl passt und die Kraft klein genug ist, sehe ich keine Probleme.
Ab einer gewissen Steigung schiebt man eh schneller.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch die nötige Bereitschaft sich seine Knie langfristig zu ruinieren.


Dazu hätte ich mal gerne Belege. Meinen Orthopäden habe ich darauf angesprochen. Er meinte wenn meine Knie nach 2000hm keinerlei Zicken machen können die das beliebig ab.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan Dein Orthopäde verdient an deinen kaputten Knien. Denk mal drüber nach. Dann leuchtet auch ein warum er dir einen solchen Unsinn erzählt. Wenn die Schmerzen da sind, ist es zu spät. Knorpel ist schmerzunempfindlich. Du spürst es erst wenn er kaputt ist.

Fakt ist, jedes Knie, jedes Gelenk verschleisst (wenn man es benutzt). Und von da ist es nicht mehr weit sich auszumahlen, dass es bei hoher Belastung schneller verschleisst - und bei falscher Belastung, am schnellsten.

@XtremeHunter Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Dein Orthopäde verdient an deinen kaputten Knien. Denk mal drüber nach.


Hmm, du unterstellst meinem Sportorthopäden welcher auch mehrere Mannschaften in hohen Ligen professionell betreut das er mir Unsinn erzähl um in 10 oder mehr Jahren Profit zu machen.

LOL!

Bitte bringe mit Belege das fahren mit hohem Druck bei passend trainierter Muskulatur dauerhaft schädlicher ist als fahren mit höherer Frequenz und niedrigerem Druck.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan Keine Lust das Offenkundige für dich zusammenzutragen.  Hast du deinen Orthopäden auch mal nach Belegen gefragt? Wenn er den Mist jedem erzählt, läppert sich das ganz schön auf mehr als 10% - bist ja nicht sein einziger Kunde. 

Aber du könntest ja selbst mal recherchieren wieso Gelenkverschleiss nicht ausschliesslich von der Muskulatur abhängt. Selbst die perfekte Muskulatur und der perfekte Bewegungsablauf mit der perfekten Regeneration führt zu Verschleiss und wenn du den Gelenkdruck erhöhst, erhöhst du den Verschleiss. Ist wirklich nicht so schwer sich das zusammenzureimen.

Du darfst natürlich gerne weiter an deinen Orthopäden glauben. Ich hab schon so viel Scheissdreck von Orthopäden zu hören gekriegt, der Berufsstand ist was Prävention angeht, für mich gestorben.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch die nötige Bereitschaft sich seine Knie langfristig zu ruinieren.



Hast Du Dir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Übersetzung von 28/40 bzw. 28/42 auszurechnen und mit 24/36 und 24/34 zu vergleichen?

28/40 = 0,7
28/42 = 0,67
24/36 = 0,67
24/34 = 0,7

Damit entsprechen die 1x10-Übersetzungen (kleinste Gänge) absolut gängigen 2x10 oder 3x10 Übersetzungen. Lediglich die harten Gänge fehlen. Weshalb sollte man mit 1x10 also die Knie stärker belasten?

@XtremeHunter: Ich meinte nicht, dass sich das 42er Ritzel schlechter schalten läßt, lediglich der Übersetzungs-Sprung von 36 auf 42 ist nun einmal größer, als von 36 auf 40.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

@hasardeur es ging aber nicht um ein 28er Blatt sondern ein 32er...

übrigens fahre ich ja selbst 30/40. aber nicht in den Alpen über tausende von hm.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2014)

Hast recht, aber auch 32/42 entspricht etwa 24/32, was man nicht wirklich als Kniegelenkfolter bezeichnen kann. Allerdings wäre das mir selbst im Mittelgebirge zu hart.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2014)

Der Kontext ist nunmal wichtig. Mit der Übersetzung in den Alpen rumdüsen halte ich eben für riskant wenn die Belastungsdauer entsprechend lang ist und man das vielleicht sogar häufiger macht. Anderswo passts wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RumbleJungle (9. Juli 2014)

snicker schrieb:


> Naja, meine Gabel fox van 36 würde ich jetzt nicht tauschen außer ich finde etwas was genau so gut funktioniert und ich denke das wird schwer. OK Gewicht ist mit 2800 nicht grade wenig aber was bringen mir 500g wenn die Fahreigenschaften darunter leiden.



Hach! Die gute Van. Das ist wohl der einzige Nachteil an dieser Gabel. Ich würde vielleicht mal 'ne Float probieren, aber ich habe echt Schiss, dass die nicht so gut geht. Für ein paar hundert Gramm ist das echt ein teuer Lottoschein. Lotto? Gute Idee. Da müsste man mal gewinnen! Solange gehe ich die Van ausfahren...


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2014)

MZ55 RC3Ti Evo?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Juli 2014)

Eine Lyrik RC2 DH Lyrik Coil wiegt 2369g. Das sind >400g gespart und sie funktioniert exzellent und ist günstig aufzutreiben. Wahrscheinlich kannst du zu 0€ durch tauschen.

Und die Van wiegt wirklich >2800g? Krass.


----------



## Ghost.1 (9. Juli 2014)

Die Van ist aber echt ne geile Gabel. Behalt sie lieber . Die Fit RC2 Dämpfung ist einfach viel besser als die RC2 DH von Rockshox. Ich glaub wenn mich jemand frägt ob ich tauschen wird, dann lieber das mehr Gewicht in kauf nehmen und noch nen cm mehr Federweg und höhere Steifigkeit


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Ne Vengeance HLR funktioniert genauso gut wie die 36RC2, wiegt dabei auch unter 2,4 Kilo und ist genau so steif


----------



## frischensbub (9. Juli 2014)

Also klinke ich mich auch mal ein. Meine Fanes als Ltd-Edition wiegt knapp unter 14 Kilo und ich hab (zumindest bisher) absolut keine Stabilitätsprobleme. 

Mit 1x11, ner wirklich genialen Manitou Mattoc (1900g), den Sun Charger Pro SL Laufrädern und nem Monrach Plus hätte ich das nicht gedacht. Ich war mit dem Rad nun schon in wirklich rauhem Gelände am Großen Arber, in Saalbach, in Bischofsmais und am Samerberg unterwegs. Die Fanes steckt alles weg, ohne Coil, mit 1650g Laufrädern und Hans Dampf Reifen. Ich hatte mit Tubeless noch nichtmal nen Platten. Das hatte ich in den letzten Jahren noch nie über so viele Rauhgeländefahrten hinweg. Einen Aufbau der Art kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich hatte vorher ne 17Kg Möhre und möchte das nicht mehr haben. Es ist unglaublich wie sehr sich das Gewicht bemerkbar macht und man auf geraden Singletrails nun viel mehr das Gas stehen lassen kann. Man kann hüpfen und spielen...genial...und vorher eher Qual! Sogar der Rock Razor am Hinterrad gefällt mir und ist am Hinterrad sogar bei Nässe über Steine zu gebrauchen. Klar, die Reifen sind im Grenzbereich nicht das Wahre, aber wenns trocken ist, hat man damit sau viel Spaß!

Ach so, die Mattoc Pro funktioniert top. Die Gabel klebt förmlich am Boden und hält auch Sprünge (für mich so bis maximal 2 m und nicht ins Flat) locker aus ohne durchzuschlagen.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juli 2014)

frischensbub schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich wie sehr sich das Gewicht bemerkbar macht und man auf geraden Singletrails nun viel mehr das Gas stehen lassen kann.




Ich behaupte mal, dass das Gewicht mit Sicherheit interessant und "wichtig" ist. Aber ich behaupte ebenso, dass deine Räder das Gro ausmachen und du die restliche Gewichtsreduzierung nicht spüren würdest.
Sprich dein altes Rad mit deinem leichten LRS hatte aus deinem 17kg Bike ebenfalls ein gefühlt anderes Bike ergeben.


Sascha


----------



## frischensbub (9. Juli 2014)

Ja sicherlich macht der Laufradsatz am meisten aus, wenn man die Spritzigkeit eines Bikes auf dem Trail verändern möchte. Die Gabel an der Front würde ich aber mit Sicherheit spüren, den Rest am Rad wohl weniger.


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe einfach mal das Rockshox auf der Eurobike ne Lyrik mit Chargerdämpfung, 180mm, schwarzen Standrohren und um die 2 kg vorstellt


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

36er Stanrohre und von 160-180mm travelbar, dazu Coiloption


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Juli 2014)

Achja... das währ nen Traum.


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Juli 2014)

Bloss keine schwarze Standrohre, das sieht so nach noname Baumarktbike aus.


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

Solange es kein Kotzshima, nespressobraun oder Renthal kack-gold-braun ist mir das wurscht


----------



## firesurfer (10. Juli 2014)

mal ne frage an die fanes-runde:
fährt jmd von euch lang, dh. kettenstrebenverstellung in der langen version??

fahre mittlerweile seit 2 jahren mit meinem fanes V2 rum (immer kurz).....habe jetzt mal auf lang gestellt...ich kanns dzt.
nicht genau beurteilen...bilde mir ein ne spur sicherer im geradeauslauf (so solls ja auch sein)....deswegen nicht weniger
handlich u verspielt....beim versetzen null probleme..also eigentlich nur vorteile...

gibts hier erfahrungswerte??

kurz dürfte die "werkseinstellung" sein...daher sieht man auf den meisten pics im ibc nur die kurze einstellung



edit: war letzter zeit mit einem 29er hardtail unterwegs  u bin etwas "fanes-entwöhnt"...war aber dann
doch wieder total vom handling d fanes begeistert - insb. in der jetzt langen version - ......anfänglich dachte ich mir...hoppala das 29er kann ja alles besser....
faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalsch


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2014)

Weshalb sollte der längere Radstand das HR-Versetzen erschweren? Das hängt doch eher vom Lenkwinkel, und dem Schwerpunkt gegenüber dem Vorderradaufstandspunkt ab. Du wirst es wohl eher beim Manual oder Wheelie merken. Dafür sollte aber auch das VR bergauf länger am Boden bleiben.


----------



## firesurfer (10. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weshalb sollte der längere Radstand das HR-Versetzen erschweren? Das hängt doch eher vom Lenkwinkel, und dem Schwerpunkt gegenüber dem Vorderradaufstandspunkt ab. Du wirst es wohl eher beim Manual oder Wheelie merken. Dafür sollte aber auch das VR bergauf länger am Boden bleiben.


 
stimmt schon....die verlängerung/veränderung ist eigentlich "minimal"....is ja plötzlich kein lkw mit anhänger


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. Juli 2014)

Hatte das letztens erst gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragen-zur-fanes.585882/page-58#post-12078284

Fahre jetzt immer noch die lange Einstellung. Manual und wheelie kann ich eh net, aber man merkt wenn man es probiert das es etwas schwerer geht. Berg hoch deutlich besser und auch mehr laufruhe. Wendigkeit hab ich auch noch nichts negatives bemerkt


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2014)

Probieren würde ich es auch gern, doch sitzt die Madenschraube auf der Bremsenseit dermaßen fest, dass ich schon einen Inbusschlüssel verbogen habe. Alugewinde und Stahlschraube ist eben blöd.


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich würde auch gerne lang fahren,  weiß aber nicht wie das mit dem 2,4 Big Betty funktionieren soll.... 
 Ich finde die Sache ist ne Fehlkonstruktion! 
Zumindest bzgl der Reifenfreiheit vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (10. Juli 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne lang fahren,  weiß aber nicht wie das mit dem 2,4 Big Betty funktionieren soll....
> Ich finde die Sache ist ne Fehlkonstruktion!
> Zumindest bzgl der Reifenfreiheit vorne


 
.....also ich habe das problem nicht wirklich.....fahr aber auch nur maxxis   sind nicht so breit u eine mavic SX felge ...auch nix breit...
eher interessant fand ich ....auf der schaltwerksseite gings nicht ganz bis zum ende (paar mm) zum verschieben ....hab dann die andere
seite anpassen müssen......


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Juli 2014)

Also Ich fahre die Fanes Mitlerweile nur noch in der Lange Einstellung, hat für mich nur Vorteile.


----------



## sportritter80 (10. Juli 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach mal das Rockshox auf der Eurobike ne Lyrik mit Chargerdämpfung, 180mm, schwarzen Standrohren und um die 2 kg vorstellt


Ich hab in Willingen mit ein paar Herstellern gesprochen. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass auf der Eurobike besagte RockShox-Gabel vorgestellt wird. Eine Art große Pike mit 180mm. Vom Gewicht wird aber eher mit 2200 gerechnet als 2000.
Neue Super-Enduro Rahmen werden zB von Radon schon konstruiert.


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Juli 2014)

2014 das Enduro Jahr
2015 das Super-Enduro Jahr
2016 ???


----------



## wolfi (10. Juli 2014)

mal gut, dass ich nur mountainbike fahre...


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. Juli 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> 2014 das Enduro Jahr
> 2015 das Super-Enduro Jahr
> 2016 ???



wie wäre es mit 
2014 das Enduro Jahr
2015 das Super-Enduro Jahr
2016 das Light-Freeride Jahr
2017 das Freeride Jahr
2018 das Super-Freeride Jahr
2019 das Light-DH Jahr
2020 das DH Jahr
2021 das Super-DH Jahr
etz fällt mir kein schmarn mehr ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Juli 2014)

Also ich nen den gesuchten Gegenstand einfach nur Bike.


----------



## daniel_MTB (12. Juli 2014)

Hab heute eine igus lagerschraube vom horstlink verloren... bei aalutech gibts komischerweise nur noch welche aus titan. War das schoin immer so?


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. Juli 2014)

die aus alu gibts nichts mehr, da die eh immer kaput gegangen sind


----------



## Ganiscol (12. Juli 2014)

Oder eine Linsenkopfschraube aus Stahl mit Inbus für ein paar Cent kaufen.


----------



## howardsnabel (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Zugverlegung beim Fanes 4.0. Da ich 2x10 fahre, benötige ich den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer. Diesen Schaltzug habe ich (mit durchgehender Außenhülle) durch den Rahmen gelegt. Durch den Bogen zwischen Auslass am Unterrohr und Endanschlag für den Umwerfer entsteht eine recht große Schlinge, die mich stört (s Bild). Dadurch dass der schaltzug recht lose im Rahmen liegt, reibt er ziemlich stark am Ein- und Auslass des Unterrohrs. Kann man das irgendwie verbessern?


----------



## Splash (12. Juli 2014)

Cheers zusammen,

bescheidene Frage - gibt es unter den Fanes-Fahrern jemanden, der eine schwarze Wippe hat und die gerne gegen eine in RAW tauschen würde? Ich würde bei mir gerne demnächst aus optischen Gründen umrüsten, da die Wippe das einzige RAW-Teil an meiner Fanes ist ...


----------



## -N0bodY- (12. Juli 2014)

howardsnabel schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zur Zugverlegung beim Fanes 4.0. Da ich 2x10 fahre, benötige ich den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer. Diesen Schaltzug habe ich (mit durchgehender Außenhülle) durch den Rahmen gelegt. Durch den Bogen zwischen Auslass am Unterrohr und Endanschlag für den Umwerfer entsteht eine recht große Schlinge, die mich stört (s Bild). Dadurch dass der schaltzug recht lose im Rahmen liegt, reibt er ziemlich stark am Ein- und Auslass des Unterrohrs. Kann man das irgendwie verbessern?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 305096




Auch wenn es jetzt Blöd klingt oder dir nicht weiterhilft, aber ich würde mal kacken dreist behaupten: Verleg die Züge doch einfach außen am Rahmen. Die Gewinde Ösen scheinen ja vorhanden zu sein?


----------



## howardsnabel (12. Juli 2014)

Hatte ich vorher so, scheint allerdings auch nicht optimal zu sein, da der schaltzug dann am kleinen KB schleift


----------



## Kharne (12. Juli 2014)

Sind auf dere anderen Rahmenseite noch Ösen? Dann da den Zug langführen, dann schleifts auch nirgendwo


----------



## -N0bodY- (12. Juli 2014)

hier stand Blödsin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab den Zug für den Umwerfer bei mir auf der (in Fahrtrichtung) Linken Seite runtergeführt und den fürs Schaltwerk Rechts und dann über die Kettenstrebe. Passt gut, funzt gut, und schaut auch noch gut aus.  Hab allerdings eine 3.0  und weiß jetzt nicht vie viel anders die Zugführen am 4.0er sind. (falls sie überhaupt anders sind?)

EDIT: da war jemand schneller ;-)


----------



## howardsnabel (12. Juli 2014)

Guter Tipp @Kharne! Vielen Dank, das teste ich mal aus. Ideal wäre, wenn man die "Blindkappen" (im Bild demontiert) gegen welche ersetzen könnte, die die Kabel fixieren. Dann wäre das Problem gelöst und der Zug würde durch die Bewegung des Hinterhaus nicht mehr wandern. I


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Juli 2014)

ich zwar keine fanes mit innen verlegten zügen, aber für mich scheint der schaltzug einfach zu lang aus


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass man den doch eigentlich deutlich kürzen können müsste. Die vertragen auch kleinere Kurvenradien. Ich führe z.b. meinen Schaltwerkszug (aussen) übers Tretlager und dann unter die Kettenstrebe - eine schön S-Kurve und trotzdem schaltet es gut. Als ich noch Umwerfer hatte, habe ich den Zug auch nur gerade so lang gelassen, dass er beim vollen Einfedern nicht am Tretlager spannt. Das sich der Zug bewegt ist ja an und für sich auch nicht so dramatisch so lange die Spannung am Berührungspunkt nicht so hoch ist das mit der Zeit Material abgetragen wird.


----------



## Pakalolo (14. Juli 2014)

Fährt eigentlich jemand die Flipchips in Position 2 oder 3? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juli 2014)

Drei. Wenns 1000hm am Stück hoch geht. Wichtig ist im Navi oben einen akustischen Wegpunkt rein zu hauen, damit man es vor dem Runter nicht vergisst.


----------



## firesurfer (21. Juli 2014)

hi,
habe ein Problem......
habe ne Fanes 2.0 und 135x12 steckachse...
jetzt habe ich toller weise das letzte mal beim Ausbau bzw Einbau des Hinterrades
die steckachse  scheinbar überdreht (??)....dh ein knacks u die Achsenschraube hat sich durchgedreht
nochmal aufgeschraubt u wieder angezogen...eigentl. fest....oh es jetzt anzuknallen...
jetzt sind natürlich meine Befürchtungen das die Achse hinten nicht hält....
welche Teile würde ich denn da brauchen....ausfallende innen + außen oder wie?????

kennt jmd. so ein Problem bzw. ist das überhaupt jetzt ein Problem.... Lösung????

waaaahhhh so ein käse....

danke mal f die Antworten


----------



## ollo (21. Juli 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> hi,
> habe ein Problem......
> habe ne Fanes 2.0 und 135x12 steckachse...
> jetzt habe ich toller weise das letzte mal beim Ausbau bzw Einbau des Hinterrades
> ...




du brauchst das was du vielleicht kaputt gemacht hast  , eine neue Achse wenn das Gewinde hin ist und oder ein neues Inlay für das Ausfallende wenn da auch das Gewinde hin ist. Ansonsten kann es schon mal vorkommen das beim Zusammenschrauben es mehr oder weniger knackt, ist ja kein Fahrrad was in einer Sand und Schmutz freien Umgebung wie z.B. einer Turnhalle bewegt wird 
Ein Bild von Achse und Inlay wäre hilfreich


----------



## firesurfer (21. Juli 2014)

@ollo: habe jetzt mal die Gewinde gesäubert....Achse hat sich während meiner abendrunde nicht gelockert....u auch jetzt konnte ich sie oh Probleme wieder anziehen ....
ob auf den pics etwas zu erkennen ist??
welche Teile bräuchte ich eventuell?????








thx für die Hilfe ))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2014)

19


----------



## firesurfer (21. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 19


 insert ausfallende antriebsseite Außenseite ?


----------



## -N0bodY- (22. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube auch das es die 19 ist, denn wenn ich mich recht entsinne sitzt das Gewinde ja nicht im Schaltauge. Oder? Aber sag mal, womit knallst du denn deine Achse fest? Mit dem Pressluftschrauber? Das schaut ja ganz schön mitgenommen aus das Gewinde.


----------



## firesurfer (22. Juli 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> ..... Aber sag mal, womit knallst du denn deine Achse fest? Mit dem Pressluftschrauber? Das schaut ja ganz schön mitgenommen aus das Gewinde.


urkraft   
....das gewinde (+ achse) war scheinbar ziemlich verdreckt   ...jetzt mal ordentlich gesäubert....siehts schon nimmer so traurig aus....u irgendwelche spuren einer auflösung oder ausgebrochen...waren nicht zu finden..weder im gewinde noch auf der steckachse....funkt so mal auch wieder...
jetzt mit weeeeniger urkraft angezogen ...lässt sich anziehn...wackelt nix..dreht sich nix durch.... .fahrt hats auch ausgehalten...schau ma mal... 

zum teil 19: das heißt doch auf der alutechseite so:  "insert ausfallende antriebsseite außenseite"
schaltauge hab ich...da is kein gewinde drauf...

edit: u schuld is eigentlich dieser verdammte mavic SX laufradsatz...der immer irgendein lagerspiel hat.....die verstellung löst sich regelmäßig...einfach nur mühsam...sonst sind die dinger ja eeehhh ok ....u wenn man sich an das leichte wackeln gewöhnt hat...naaajaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## amaz1ng (22. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand was zwecks Fanes 26" in 2015 sagen?


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Juli 2014)

Der Jü kann bestimmt. 

Einfach mal ne mail schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was zwecks Fanes 26" in 2015 sagen?



Kommt mit zwei kreisrunden 26'' Laufrädern, eines vorn und eines hinten......

Mal im Ernst, was genau willst Du wissen? ob es die Fanes in 26'' in 2015 noch gibt? Wie die Ausstattung sein wird? Welche Änderungen es geben wird? Der beste Ansprechpartner dafür wäre Basti (Nick: supurb-bicycles).

Ich persönlich denke, dass es die Fanes in 2015 sowohl in 26'', als auch in 27,5'' geben wird. Vielleicht bekommt sie dann die Sennes-Kettenstrebe oder gar eine mit komplettem Carbon-Hinterbau.


----------



## amaz1ng (22. Juli 2014)

Einfach nur ob es noch die Fanes als 26" Variante gibt.
Werd mich dann mal an die genannten Adressen wenden 

Edit: Hier die Antwort von basti, falls noch jemand daran interessiert sein sollte.

"die Fanes bleibt variabel, wird aber in der Modellpflege auf 650b optimiert. Bedeutet für dich ein extra tiefes Innenlager (ca340-345mm) ;-)"


----------



## metalheadtom (24. Juli 2014)

was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen mit Innenlagern? Mir ist schon das 2. verreckt in 1,5 Jahren (jedes mal Antriebsseite, GXP).
Überlege umzusteigen auf ein anderes System oder ist das ehr normal?


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2014)

metalheadtom schrieb:


> was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen mit Innenlagern? Mir ist schon das 2. verreckt in 1,5 Jahren (jedes mal Antriebsseite, GXP).
> Überlege umzusteigen auf ein anderes System oder ist das ehr normal?




GXP ? also Truvativ oder SRAM Kurbel ist vorhanden...... Chirs King sollte helfen


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> urkraft
> ....
> 
> 
> ...



das Teil ist es was Du brauchst und um Deine Urkraft mal etwas in den Zaum zu bekommen hilft Herr oder Frau Drehmomentschlüssel, 10 Nm reichen bei der Achse schon


----------



## metalheadtom (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, habe eine x9 Kurbel. Hatte damals extra ein Reset GXP Lite gekauft und dachte das das besser wäre und länger hält.
Tja, falsch gedacht


----------



## firesurfer (24. Juli 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> das Teil ist es was Du brauchst und um Deine Urkraft mal etwas in den Zaum zu bekommen hilft Herr oder Frau Drehmomentschlüssel, 10 Nm reichen bei der Achse schon


 
thx


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2014)

metalheadtom schrieb:


> Ja, habe eine x9 Kurbel. Hatte damals extra ein Reset GXP Lite gekauft und dachte das das besser wäre und länger hält.
> Tja, falsch gedacht


 Was ist denn kaputt gegangen? Ich hatte immer Probleme mit dem Plastikkonus auf der Antriebsseite, bis ich dann zwei Schaumstoff-Dichtungen auf die Welle geschoben habe, die den Konus leicht in das Lager drücken. Dazu noch immer ordentlich Fett an alle Teile und gut ist. Chris King oder Reset oder was auch immer ist halt heftig teuer....da kann man dann auch eine gebrauchte oder sogar neue Shimano-Kurbel kaufen, denn Shimano-Lager halten ewig.


----------



## metalheadtom (24. Juli 2014)

Das antriebsseitige Lager hat's zerlegt. Genau das war meine Überlegung, ob ich ein Kurbel kaufe bei der die Lager länger halten. Wie sind denn die e*thirteen?


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juli 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in den Lagern unterschiedlicher Hersteller auch qualitativ unterschiedlich Lager stecken. Da wird überall das gleiche drin sein. Außer die Dichtung ist vielleicht noch anders. 
Hol das Lager da raus und mach nen neues da rein. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (24. Juli 2014)

Die Dichtung ist halt entscheidend. Sie ist gerade bei dieser Art Kurbellager sowieso immer die Krux. Entweder regelmässig pflegen oder günstige Innenlager als Verschleissteile verbauen.


----------



## metalheadtom (24. Juli 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in den Lagern unterschiedlicher Hersteller auch qualitativ unterschiedlich Lager stecken. Da wird überall das gleiche drin sein. Außer die Dichtung ist vielleicht noch anders.
> Hol das Lager da raus und mach nen neues da rein.
> 
> 
> Sascha


Das war mein erster Plan, aber 23 € für ein Ersatzlager, da verbau ich lieber wieder die günstigen und bin schneller fertig.


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Die Lager und die Abdichtung der Reset Tretlager ist mit das Beste was es am Markt gibt. Hast du schonmal bei Köhn angerufen? Das so ein Lager nach nem Jahr aufgibt darf nicht sein!


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juli 2014)

Ganz glauben kann ich das auch nicht. 
Da muss doch nen Problem im System sein. Lockere Lagerschale, gebrochenes Plastik, lockere Achse etc. etc. etc.  


Sascha


----------



## Pakalolo (24. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand ne Fanes 2.0 und weiß ob da der Cane Creek DB Air passt? Die Wippe ist bei der 2.0 nur 22,2mm breit an der Dämpferaufnahme. Vivid Air passt einwandfrei, vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Erfahrungen...
THX


----------



## Stoffel5 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hat von euch jemand die E*thirteen TRS an sein Fanes gebaut?
Habe die hier liegen aber komme mit den Abstandsplättchen einfach nicht zurecht. 
Welche Kettenlinie hat die Fanes mit sram Kurbel?

Gruß

Edit:
Hat schlussendlich doch geklappt 
Habe eine dicke schwarze und eine von den dünnen U-Scheiben genommen falls jemand vor dem gleichen Problem steht und sich da ewige herumprobieren sparen will


----------



## Floffrob (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zur Radstandverstellung der Fanes. Muss ich bei den vier kleinen Schräubchen Loctite benutzen, damit sie sich nicht raus vibrieren? Oder geht das auch ohne? Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass sich die Radstandverstellung bei kurzem Einbau auf der Bremsseite mit der Zeit leicht nach hinten verschiebt? Dadurch steht die Achse leicht schräg und ich vermute, dass ich momentan deshalb nicht mehr auf das kleine Ritzel komme, weil die Kette nicht mehr packt...


----------



## slash-sash (25. Juli 2014)

Vorher müsste deine Scheibe aber wahrscheinlich nicht nur klingeln, sondern mehr als nur schleifen. 
Ich jedenfalls habe nicht das Problem. Hast du das Anzugsdrehmoment beachtet? Wenn ja, würde ich es mal mit Loctite MITTELFEST!!! probieren. 
Kannst du ja auch unter die Platten machen.


Sascha


----------



## Floffrob (25. Juli 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Vorher müsste deine Scheibe aber wahrscheinlich nicht nur klingeln, sondern mehr als nur schleifen.
> Ich jedenfalls habe nicht das Problem. Hast du das Anzugsdrehmoment beachtet? Wenn ja, würde ich es mal mit Loctite MITTELFEST!!! probieren.
> Kannst du ja auch unter die Platten machen.
> 
> ...


Nein, die Scheibe macht nichts, aber ich stelle die Bremssättel auch regelmäßig nach. D.h., wenn es sich langsam verschiebt, merke ich nicht unbedingt was an der Bremse, wie gesagt, das ist nicht mal 1mm an der Radstandverstellung. Das mit Loctite unter den Platten ist ne super Idee! Da bin ich jetzt noch nicht drauf gekommen... Und ab in die Werkstatt... Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (26. Juli 2014)

@Floffrob ist die Schraube der Bremsaufnahmeabstützung auch fest? Wenn alles schön fest ist, dürfte da beim Bremsen nichts nach hinten wandern - ich fette die Platten sogar um Knacken aus dem Bereich auszuschliessen.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass doch drei Schrauben das ganze halten sollten…


----------



## metalheadtom (26. Juli 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ganz glauben kann ich das auch nicht.
> Da muss doch nen Problem im System sein. Lockere Lagerschale, gebrochenes Plastik, lockere Achse etc. etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Sascha


Ich vermute auch das ich murks gemacht hab, vermutlich das Lager etwas verkantet beim Einbau(schäm). Sonst war alles in Ordnung und fest.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (28. Juli 2014)

Arrrg... Heute ist einer meiner Horstlink Bolzen gebrochen. Und der versand in die Schweiz Kostet 30euro


----------



## howardsnabel (28. Juli 2014)

Servus, ich würde gerne die innenverlegten Züge an den Ein- und Austrittstellen fixieren. Durch Lenker- sowie Hinterbaubewegung entstehen (abgesehen von der immer größer werdenden Schlaufe beim Umwerfer) unschöne Reibungen an den Schaltzughüllen.

Aktuell habe ich mir wie folgt geholfen, ich wünsche mir aber eine etwas sauberere Lösung (eigene Kappen mit Fixierung der Hüllen):







Ich habe bereits bei Alutech angefragt, aber keine Rückmeldung erhalten. 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee außer Eigenbau? Falls es keine Lösung gibt, hilft nur die Montage außen am Rahmen.

Grüße,
howard


----------



## Ganiscol (28. Juli 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Arrrg... Heute ist einer meiner Horstlink Bolzen gebrochen. Und der versand in die Schweiz Kostet 30euro


 
Wenn die Schraube abgerissen ist, machs doch gleich so für ein paar Franken für zwei M8 Linsenkopfschrauben aus Stahl:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knackender-horstlink-fanes-pinion.624208/page-2#post-10548700

Den Mod habe ich auch gemacht. Kann man richtig anziehen und hält ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piffpoff (29. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Auch bei mir hat sich jetzt leider das zweite GXP Lager (Truvativ) an einer X9-Kurbel innerhalb von vier Wochen zerlegt (Spiel und äußerst unschöne Geräusche beim Pedalieren mit Kraft). Ich frage mich, ob ich einen Fehler beim Einbau gemacht habe? Bin mir momentan nicht mehr ganz sicher, wie es beim Ausbau des Originallagers mit den Spacern aussah, sprich ob welche Verbaut waren oder nicht. Jedoch sollten doch nach SRAM-Anleitung bei einer Gehäusebreite von 83mm keine Verbaut werden oder? Ansonten dürfte alles seinen korrekten Weg gegangen sein.

Falls ich alles richtig gemacht haben sollte, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich es vielleicht einmal mit höherpreisigen GXP-Lagern (Reset, Chris King, …) oder doch gleich mit neuer Kurbelgarnitur von Shimano oder E*13 versuchen sollte … ?


@ MetalheadTom: Für welches weitere Vorgehen hast du dich denn nun Entschieden? Dein Problem scheint ja ein ähnliches wie bei mir zu sein .

Cheers,

Piff


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juli 2014)

Also die Fanes hat ein 73mm Tretlagergehäuse. Bei einer X9-Kurbel braucht man dann keine Spacer.


----------



## Piffpoff (29. Juli 2014)

hups, mein ich doch


----------



## metalheadtom (29. Juli 2014)

Habe noch keine Entscheidung getroffen, bin aber stark an einer E*13 Kurbel interessiert weil ich irgendwann auf 1 Fach vorne wechseln möchte und mir das System mit den Kettenblättern gefällt.


----------



## Piffpoff (29. Juli 2014)

Macht Sinn! Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juli 2014)

Die E13-Kurbel finde ich auch lecker, doch muss es eine andere Ursache haben, wennein GXP-Lager wiederholt nur wenige Wochen hält. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Gewinde der GXP-Lager etwas schlechter, als z.B. Hollowtech II. Man merkt das beim einschrauben ganz gut. Bei GXP muss man höllisch aufpassen, dass man nicht verkantet. Ist Dir das vielleicht passiert, so dass das Lager letztlich schräg belastet wird? Vielleicht ist auch die Kurbel nich in Ordnung (schräge Welle?). Ansonsten ist eine Ferndiagnose immer schlecht.
Ich habe jedenfalls mit den aktuellen GXP-Lagern nur das Problem mit dem Plastik-Konus auf der Antriebsseite. Das habe ich aber in den Griff bekommen. Ansonsten halten die Lager problemlos, obwohl ich nicht der leichteste bin und dadurch ganz schön Druck auf die Kurbel bringe. Egal, ob beim Pedalieren, Stolperbiken mit Aufsetzern oder beim Hüpfen.


----------



## howardsnabel (30. Juli 2014)

howardsnabel schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits bei Alutech angefragt, aber keine Rückmeldung erhalten.



Edit: Habe eine Antwort von Jü erhalten. Sein Konstrukteur wird sich Gedanken zu diesem Thema machen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Juli 2014)

howardsnabel schrieb:


> Edit: Habe eine Antwort von Jü erhalten. Sein Konstrukteur wird sich Gedanken zu diesem Thema machen


Das finde ich sehr gut. Die innen verlegten Züge sehen schick aus und nach ein wenig Probiererei habe ich sie auch alle sauber durchgezogen bekommen, aber ein wenig lose sind so schon. Zumal die Kanten an den Durchführungen doch recht scharf sind. Außerdem siehts so noch ein wenig unfertig aus. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Piffpoff (31. Juli 2014)

@ Hasadeur: Habs jetzt nochmal zerlegt, frisch geschmiert und wieder zusammen gesetzt. Auf einer kurzen Testfahrt war Ruhe und das Spiel ist nur noch minimal. Vielleicht hat das schon das mögliche Problem eines verkanteten Einbaus gelöst. Mal sehen wie es sich auf einer Tour ergibt. Ansonsten werde ich mir mal Kurbel genauer anschauen und zur aller letzten Not auf E*13 oder Shimano/RaceFace umrüsten. Danke für deine Hilfe =)


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. August 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie man einen Fahrradanhänger, in meinem Fall ein Croozer Kid for 2, am Fanes befestigen kann? 
Ich bräuchte eine etwas längere Achse und das Loch in der Anhängerkupplung müsste ich auf 12mm aufbohren. 

Es gibt von Thule/Croozer Achsen zum adaptieren. Leider aber nur X12 und Shimano Thru Bolt 12mm.

Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (5. August 2014)

Ich hatte ein chariot dran und das ging super. Du brauchst eine 150x12mm Achse. Das Gewinde an der Achse um ca. 1cm nachschneiden und an der Kupplung das
Loch auf 12,5mm bufbohren. Hat bei mir super funktioniert. Gruß


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. August 2014)

rsem schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein chariot dran und das ging super. Du brauchst eine 150x12mm Achse. Das Gewinde an der Achse um ca. 1cm nachschneiden und an der Kupplung das
> Loch auf 12,5mm bufbohren. Hat bei mir super funktioniert. Gruß


Danke, ich schau mal.


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2014)

Ich hatte den Anhänger an das Hardtail meiner Frau gemacht, da ich ja an meinem Fully keine Option habe 

Hat aber nicht lange geklappt ..... Irgendwann musste ich dann aber auch mein Hardtail nehmen


----------



## lpob (21. August 2014)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ab wann die 2015 Fanes zu kaufens ein wird und ob es schon irgendwelche Infos gibt(bezüglich Ausstattung)? (habe in sufu und bissle querlesen nichts gefunden)
Ja ich weiß in einer Woche ist die Eurobike wo wahrscheinlich mehr bekannt gegeben wird aber ich bin grad ziemlich ungeduldig^^

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Louis (26. August 2014)

Hallo! 
Kann man beim Fanes 4.0 Rahmen die Zugführung für eine Variostütze nur mehr im Rahmen verlegen ? (Stealth) Gibt es die Möglichkeit der Befestigung außen am Oberrohr nicht mehr? (Vorbereitung für 2 Klemmen) Ich würde gerne meine bestehende KS LEV mit außenliegender Zugführung weiter verwenden. 

Gr.
Louis


----------



## howardsnabel (26. August 2014)

Hi Louis,

die Befestigung am Oberrohr gibts nicht mehr. Stealth oder Kabelbinder sind die Lösung.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (26. August 2014)

Hi Louis,

oder etwas in der Art http://www.radforum.de/threads/1178...-aussenhuellen-zum-kleben-von-jagwire-schwarz


----------



## Louis (26. August 2014)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Hi Louis,
> 
> oder etwas in der Art http://www.radforum.de/threads/1178...-aussenhuellen-zum-kleben-von-jagwire-schwarz



Danke, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht!

Grü.


----------



## lpob (29. August 2014)

nun ist ja der "bericht" von mtb-news raus aber infos sucht man dort vergeblich nicht ein wort zur fanes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (29. August 2014)

lpob schrieb:


> nun ist ja der "bericht" von mtb-news raus aber infos sucht man dort vergeblich nicht ein wort zur fanes...



in der Infobroschüre steht:
Die Fanes wurde in der Version 4.1 leicht überarbeitet. Mit geänderter Zugführung, der Umstellung auf EnduroBearings und auf das Laufradmaß 27,5" optimiert, bleibt sie auch 2015 die Referez in der 170mm Klasse. Bergauf spielerisch pedalierbar, zeigt die Fanes in der Abfahrt ihr wahres Gesicht (und machem Downhiller das Heck)

EDIT: Preis 1749€

Klare Ansage oder?


----------



## lpob (30. August 2014)

Vielen Dank! (rahmepreis oder? - mich intressieren eher die kompletträder mit ausstattung aber da werde ich mich noch gedulden müssen)


----------



## un1e4shed (30. August 2014)

lpob schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! (rahmepreis oder? - mich intressieren eher die kompletträder mit ausstattung aber da werde ich mich noch gedulden müssen)


Jo Rahmenpreis, von den Kompletträdern wird nichts erwähnt


----------



## Hoppes (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hab ein Fanes Enduro 3.0 V2-F von 2012. Mit 2x10 XT Schaltung. Alles ab Werk.
Bin technisch leider völlig Unwissender.
Würde gerne bei ein paar Streckenabschnitten noch einen leichteren Gang haben.
Kann mir einer sagen wie dies am einfachsten zu realisieren ist?
War eben bei einem Händler und wollte ein kleineres Kettenblatt vorne haben. Mir wurde aber gesagt das
würde 160,- Euro plus Einbau kosten (dachte die Teile sind deutlich günstiger wenn ich so im Netz gucke) und es wurde mir zu einer anderen Kassette geraten statt dessen.
Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen wie ich es am einfachsten und passend hinbekomme noch etwas leichter treten zu können?
(Konditionstraining mal außen vor ;-) ).
Vielleicht sogar einen Link, so nach dem Motto. Kauf das und bau (oder lass es machen) es ein?! Oder jemand hat auch das Fanes mit der XT und selbst ein kleineres Blatt verbaut?

Danke!

Gruß
Hoppes


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

Wieviele Zähne hat dein kleines Kettenblatt denn?


----------



## Hoppes (15. Oktober 2014)

Müsste ich mal zählen  (sorry für meine Uwissenheit, wie schon angesprochen bin ich technisch nicht zu brauchen)
Hab eben mal gegoogelt (da noch auf der Arbeit) und es müsste 24-36 bei 11-36 sein.
Worauf mir der Händler sagte das könne nicht sein, damit müsste ich ja 90° fahren können ^^
Dachte vielleicht kennt einer das Setup ausm Kopf oder es gibt einen Fanes "Standard". Kann nur sagen, dass mein Schwager mit nem Nukeproof Mega deutlich höhere Trittfrequenzen fährt bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit. Muss ja noch was zu optimieren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenns ein 24er ist, kannst du für 13€ ein Shimano 22er aus Alu und für 9€ eines aus Stahl kaufen, das bringt schon was. Dann gibt es von Mountain Goat 20er für bissel teurer, weiss aber nicht wie gut das noch auf das 36er schaltet.

Und dann würde ich den Händler wechseln.


----------



## Hoppes (15. Oktober 2014)

Egal welches? Hab für XT 10fach irgendwie nix gefunden, nur 9fach oder für ne XT mit 3 Blättern.

Danke Dir auf jeden Fall schon einmal!
Ist nicht mein Händler. Den gibt es leider nicht mehr. War auf der Suche nach einer neuen Werkstatt...


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

Sowas z.b.:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M782-10-fach-p37674/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M672-10-fach-p37949/


----------



## Hoppes (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke Dir! Dann werde ich das mal ordern und ausprobieren.


----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2014)

mountain goat kostet etwas über 30 EUR, schaltet auch noch auf 36er Kettenblatt und hält fast ewig
http://www.mountain-goat.de/product_info.php?products_id=9


----------



## Hoppes (15. Oktober 2014)

Shit...22er gekauft nach der Arbeit. War aber ein 26er drin. Paßt trotzdem? Einbauen? Wegen Umtausch...


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal: Es ist ein Ammenmärchen (aka Vermarktungshilfe), dass es extra Kettenblätter für 9-fach und 10-fach gibt. Beide Ketten sind innen gleich breit, nur aussen unterschiedlich. Also funzt 9-fach auch mit 10-fach (nur Kettenblätter, nicht Kassette oder Kette).

Und selbstverständlich kannst Du das 26er erstmal ein paar hundert Kilometer fahren, bevor Du es umtauschst. Musst nur sagen, dass Du damit nur einmal um den Block gerollt bist. Gibt genug Bike-Angebote in dieser Art, wird also schon irgendwie klappen 

Ich frage mich jedoch, weshalb Du ein 26er probieren willst, wenn Dein 24er zu groß ist 

Beim kleinsten KB ist es egal, ob für 3-fach oder 2-fach, da das innere KB. Es steht nur immer 3-fach bei 22ern dran, weil das die Standard KB für 3x10 sind und 2x10 eben 24er oder 26er als Standard hat. Manchmal sollte man einfach den Inhalt der Verpackung vergleichen und nicht nur das Aufgedruckte.


----------



## Hoppes (15. Oktober 2014)

Neeee. Falsch verstanden. Ich hab ein 26er statt einem 24er verbaut. Habe jetzt neu ein 22er geholt. Ist die Abstufung zu groß? Oder ist das egal? Sonst tut es vielleicht auch ein 24er.
Dachte nur ich habe eins weil ich es im Internet las. Beim nachzählen aber gemerkt dass es ein 26er ist


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

ist doch kein Thema. Im schlimmsten Fall fährst du halt nicht so oft auf dem 36er Ritzel hinten, hast dann aber einen guten Rettungsring wenns zu steil wird. Die paar Euro fürs ausprobieren machen dich auch nicht arm.


----------



## Hoppes (15. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt wohl. Dachte einfach da gibt es bestimmte Bandbreiten die man einhalten muss. Warum machen die das nicht von Werk aus. So hat man doch mehr Spielraum!? Egal. Wenns nicht klappt muss ich se wohl eh einstellen lassen. Hakt alles etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2014)

22er funktioniert mit Shimano 2-fach Umwerfer.


----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2014)

Dann hast du wohl eine 26/38 oder 26/39 Kurbel montiert gehabt...
Und hier auf den Händler rumhauen war nicht in jedem Fall richtig - weil der evtl Recht hatte. 26/39 hat 80/120 Lochkreis. Genauso die Sram XX. Da bekommst kein kleines 22er montiert (nichtmal ein 24er AFAIK). Sprich da musst du die ganze Kurbel tauschen bzw bei Sram auch würde der Spider plus Kettenblätter tauschen reichen..

Also hättest du erstmal den Lochabstand wo das kleine Kettenblatt montiert ist messen sollen, bevor du irgendwas bestellst...

26/38 Kurbel = irgendein Gemurks für Flachländer... Weil im Gebirge kaum zu gebrauchen für nicht supertrainierte...


Und 22/38 schaltet nicht mehr vernünftig - ganz einfach weil die 38/39 oder was auch immer Blätter keine Steighilfen für so kleine Kettenblätter haben. Under 24 schalten die kaum vernünftig... Das wird ein Gemurks...
Aber falls du doch 64er Lochkreis hast - kannst es ja mal probieren. Ich würde da aber definitiv das 38er mit einem 36er austauschen - weil die Steighilfen da 22 gut verkraften...


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Oktober 2014)

Lochkreis überprüfen wäre wirklich ein guter Tipp gewesen. Aber was bietet ihm der Händler für 160€ an wenn es so wäre? Sicher keine neue Kurbel.


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. Oktober 2014)

An meinem v3 war eine 26/39 er x9 Kurbel. Ich habe sofort auf die alte SLX mit Bash umgerüstet. Die hat standardmäßig 22/36 und ein haltbares Tretlager.

Es war allerdings nicht ganz einfach den Umwerfer über den großen Bash zu bekommen. Wenn man diesen noch gegen einen optisch ansprechenderen Bashguard in der richtigen Größe austauscht, ist das Problem aber schnell gelöst.

In Summe ca. Eur160 (kann man mit etwas Suchen noch drücken - die SLX habe ich seiner Zeit für unter Eur90 gefunden) und dann die vorhandene Kurbel verkaufen, dann bleibt evtl. sogar noch Geld übrig.


----------



## Hoppes (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Infos. Dem Händler habe ich ja gesagt ich habe 24/36.
Er meinte ich solle lieber eine neue Kurbel kaufen, das passende Kettenblatt gibt es nur für 160,- Euro.
Wie auch immer. Habe jetzt ein 24er geordert. Lochkreis natürlich nicht geprüft... ^^ Ich sollte besser eine gute Werkstatt suchen. 
Find leider keine bei uns


----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2014)

wenn du die selbe Kurbel hast wie Wurzelmann - dann brauchst du entweder eine neue Kurbel UND evtl anderes Innenlager (ist heutzutage oft nicht mehr dabei - vor allem weils da wieder zig Standards gibt - wobei dir rein vom Rahmen abhängen) - oder halt den kleineren Spider samt anderen Blättern (kostet online so 100€).
Also Modell prüfen - und dann Lochkreis messen bzw Zähne aller Blätter abzählen. (weil dann sollte in fast allen Fällen der Lochkreis klar sein).

Aber das 24er Blatt wird dir eben nichts bringen, wenn du 80er LK hast...


----------



## Hoppes (19. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Info. Standard XT vom Fanes hat 26/38 mit 64er Lochkreis. 24/38 klappt einwandfrei. 22er Blatt hab ich hier aber gar nicht versucht einzubauen. 24 sollte reichen erstmal.
Danke Euch für die Infos


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Oktober 2014)

Glück gehabt!


----------



## Speedskater (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre an der Rennfeile 38/22 das funzt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 17878 (22. Oktober 2014)

Servus Leute,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Fanes vorne auf 27,5 umzurüsten, hinten soll 26 bleiben. Dabei soll die Lyrik RC2 DH 170 einer Pike 27,5 160 weichen. Die Pike hat ja 2mm weniger Einbauhöhe, dafür bringt das 27,5 Vorderrad 25mm mehr durchmesser also 12,5mm mehr Höhe mit. Somit käme die Front vorne 1 cm-1,3 cm höher je nach SAG.

Ich hab vorne noch 1 cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau, insofern würde die Fronthöhe ungefähr gleich bleiben.

Die Frage ist wie wirkt sich das auf die Geo aus? Ich hab gelesen ca 0,5 Grad wird dadurch der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel flacher und ca 3 mm kommt das Tretlager hoch. Stimmen die Angaben so ungefähr? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 27,5 vorne und 26 hinten an der Fanes?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Oktober 2014)

Ein Kollege fährt seine Fanes vorne mit einer Lyrik auf 180 mm aufgebohrt. Er hat zwischen drin mal wieder auf 170 mm runter gesetzt und ist aber final bei 180 mm geblieben. Sollte also ertragbar sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr auch mit 180er Float 26" und werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal 27.5 vorne testen, da ist vom Lenkwinkel durchaus Luft, wenn man nicht nur AM-Touren fahren will.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2014)

Warum nicht auch hinten 27.5''? Das schöne an der Fanes ist doch, dass das auch geht. Dann kommen auch gleich die Winkel wieder in Ordnung. Lediglich das höhere Tretlager bleibt.


----------



## wolfi (22. Oktober 2014)

Um das höhere tretlager zu egalisieren bietet es sich an Luft aus den 27,5 er Reifen zu lassen


----------



## Deleted 17878 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Winkel machen mir weniger Sorgen aber die Tretlagerhöhe sollte nicht zu hoch kommen. Wenn ich hinten auch auf 27,5 gehe kommt das Tretlager nochmal höher meine ich, oder? Ich muss da mal eine Testreihe durchführen mit vorne und hinten Bücher unterlegen und dann nachmessen.

Ausserdem wird es mit 27,5 hinten eng da ich ne Carbon Sitzstrebe mit fixen 430mm fahre, und mir gefällt das Konzept mit vorne 27,5 und hinten 26. Liteville verfolgt ja mittlerweile diesen Ansatz und im MX ist das schon lange üblich, also vorne größer hinten kleiner wegen unterschiedlichen Anforderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2014)

Im MX geht es aber auch darum, mordsviel Drehmoment zu übertragen. Ein 21-Zoll Hinterrrad würde sich da entweder hammermäßig verwinden oder zu schwer werden. Der hintere Federweg bei MX ist auch deutlich größer, was mit einem 21'' HR nicht mehr ginge (rm-z 250 = 310 mm!). Man sollte sowas nicht vergleichen.
Ich denke bei 27,5'' am HR eher an bessere Haftung. Frag mal Leute, die das schon fahren. Man kann auf einmal auch mit 2.25er Pellen ordentlich Gripp haben. Außerdem braucht man Schläuche und Reifen nur in einer Größe. Sind aber alles bagatellen. Funktionieren wird 26/27,5 sicher. Und bevor Du eine andere Sitzstrebe brauchst....


----------



## Pakalolo (27. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand eine weiße Wippe und möchte gerne gegen eine schwarze tauschen?

Hat jemand Titanschrauben verbaut und diese nicht bei Alutech gekauft? Oder geht das gar nicht, da Sonderanfertigungen?

Ride on!


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2014)

Geht nicht, da Sonderschrauben (Falls Du die Schrauben an Wippe und Horstlink meinst).


----------



## Pakalolo (27. Oktober 2014)

Meine Idee war es, das Titanbolzenset selbst zusammen zu stellen. Aber ich dachte mir bereits, dass es sich um Sondermaße handelt.


----------



## rune_rne (28. Oktober 2014)

Habe mal eine frage zu der größe. Würdet ihr bei 183cm und 87 cm schrittlänge eher ein fanes in m oder l nehmen? Laut der website soll man l ab 183cm nehmen aber wenn man eher ein agiles rad möchte habe ich angst das l zu behäbig wird. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin 180 cm bei 85 cm SL und habe ein M mit 50er Vorbau. Das Rad ist kurz, aber nicht zu kurz.

Mein Sattel ist auch (weil ich es so lieber mag) ganz vorne. Sattelrails sind in Sitzposition 24 cm von der Oberkante des Sitzrohres weg.

Du bist wirklich genau an der Kante.

Kollege fährt mit 184 (glaube ich) und 90 SL das L und ist auch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe sein L mal probiert. Würde auch gehen.


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre mit 178 auch ein L,  passt gut,  da ich einen langen Oberkörper habe.  Die 125 Reverb ist aber fast ganz versenkt


----------



## Ronnsen (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre bei 182cm und 85er SL eine Fanes in L mit aktuell 50mm Vorbau (werd aber demnächst mal 40mm testen). Ich mag meine Bikes auch eher verspielt, da ich am liebsten an jeder noch so kleinen Wurzel abziehe. Manuals gehen auch sehr gut. Meine 150er Reverb Stealth ist allerdings auch komplett im Sitzrohr versenkt. 

Ich bin auch schonmal eine Fanes im m Probe gerollt, allerdings war die mir dann wirklich zu kurz. 

Am liebsten wäre mir daher eine Fanes in L mit dem Sitzrohr in M. Hab ich sogar so schon gesehen. Scheinbar gab es früher auch mal Sonderanfertigungen...


----------



## Speedskater (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin 180 cm mit 83er SL und fahre ein M mit 65er Vorbau, das funzt auch sehr gut.


----------



## Pakalolo (29. Oktober 2014)

M Sitzrohr und L Oberrohr hab ich bei 1,84m. Gabs bis Fanes 2.0. Allerdings sind damit auch die alten Geometriedaten verbunden, glaube M Sitzrohr ist etwas höher als heute und L Oberrohr minimal kürzer.
Passt für mich perfekt, normaler M Rahmen ist mir zu kurz fürs Touren fahren. Würde ich nur technisch bergab und eher in Parks unterwegs sein, wäre M passend.
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (22. November 2014)

Hallo,
wie wird die Reverb Stealth verlegt ?
Dankeschön


----------



## joernconrad (22. November 2014)

Laut Anleitung Tretlager und Gabel raus, und dann Kabel durch's Unterrohr zu der Öffnung in der Nähe des Steuersatzes. 
Ich denke, ohne Tretlagerdemontage wird es schwierig!


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. November 2014)

Wieso die gabel ???


----------



## joernconrad (23. November 2014)

Wenn du die Fummelei auch so hinbekommst, auch prima.


----------



## rideAtrail (23. November 2014)

Frage: Wie breit muss denn denn die Achse des Hinterrades sein, dass es in den Hinterbau des Fanes passt? 135mm oder 142mm?


----------



## slash-sash (23. November 2014)

Beides?!


Sascha


----------



## raenii (23. November 2014)

passt beides....bei 142 musst du die kleinen Inlays rausmachen


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. November 2014)

Hallo,
Dankeschön


----------



## BlackForest96 (11. Januar 2015)

Hi an alle, hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich des Einbaus einer Kindshock Integra( Zug wird durchs Sattelrohr verlegt)...hat jemand von euch schon an seiner Fanes, ein Loch für die Zugverlegung gebohrt? Eine Schweißraupe fürs Loch ist ja schon vorhanden, gibt es irgendwas zu beachten? Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Januar 2015)

Hi Stefan,
am besten innerhalb der Schweißnaht einen kleinen Punkt mit dem Körner setzen (Nur leicht ankörnen, ansonsten kann das Rohr verdellen) und das erste Loch mit ca. 3mm bohren. Erst dann auf das Maß der Aussenhülle bohren, etwa 6,5mm.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## BlackForest96 (11. Januar 2015)

Hi Basti, danke für die Tipp´s, jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem, und zwar hab ich noch die Pulverbeschichtung drauf, meinst du diese reißt ein wenn ich sie durchbohr, oder soll ich sie vor dem bohren entfernen? Gruß Stefan


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Januar 2015)

eigentlich dürfte nichts passieren, ich würde sicherheitshalber einen Streifen Tesa kleben. Achte darauf, dass die Bohrer scharf sind, anonsten kann die Beschichtung durch zu viel Hitze beschädigt werden! Nur zur Sicherheit: das sind Tipps von mir, das Loch setzt du auf eigene Verantwortung ;-)


----------



## Splash (11. Januar 2015)

Gibt es hier auch Erfahrungen mit den älteren Rahmen (in meinem Fall noch aus der Signature)? Würde auch gerne auf Reverb Stealth wechseln ...


----------



## BlackForest96 (11. Januar 2015)

JA danke für deine Tipps Basti! Klar setze ich das Loch auf eigene Verantwortung, Ahnung hab ich davon auch, bin Feinwerkmechaniker, wird also für mich kein großes Problem für mich sein. Wollte nur mal Fragen, vielleicht hat ja einer ne bessere Idee wie ich Gruß und nochmal Danke


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Januar 2015)

Splash schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch Erfahrungen mit den älteren Rahmen (in meinem Fall noch aus der Signature)? Würde auch gerne auf Reverb Stealth wechseln ...


Um die Aktion "offiziell" machen zu können, braucht der Rahmen die geschweisste Rosette. Da es damals die Stealth noch nicht gab, haben die Signature dieses Feature noch nicht... Ich habe den ICB Rahmen selber modifiziert und bisher gibt es keine Probleme, ruf doch einfach mal Jürgen ob und wo du eine Bohrung setzen könntest. Ist in sofern wichtig, weil Jü um den Kraftverlauf im Rahmen Bescheid weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Januar 2015)

Okidoke, danke für den Hinweis, wollte bei Gelegenheit wegen Verfügbarkeit/Umrüstung auf Carbon-Druckstrebe mal bei Jü anrufen oder ihn auf einem der nahenden Festivals drauf ansprechen


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit,

ich wollte den Hinterbau der Fanes (v3) mal neu abschmieren. Könnt ihr mir die Drehmomente der jeweiligen Schrauben nennen? Nehmt ihr dann noch Schraubensicherung?

Danke & Grüße


----------



## CRYistian (12. Januar 2015)

Splash schrieb:


> Okidoke, danke für den Hinweis, wollte bei Gelegenheit wegen Verfügbarkeit/Umrüstung auf Carbon-Druckstrebe mal bei Jü anrufen oder ihn auf einem der nahenden Festivals drauf ansprechen



Kannst du vllt bescheid geben, was dabei rum gekommen ist. Das Thema ist auch für mich und meinen Signature Rahmen interessant....


----------



## slash-sash (18. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemadn sagen, wie groß der Lenkwinkel bei der V2 war und wie groß er jetzt ist (wobei ich das gleich auch selber schauen kann, aber wenn gerade jemand beides zur Hand hat ... )



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2015)

Hat keiner mehr Daten zur V2? Auf der Alutech HP finde ich nichts. Oder bin ich zu bleede?


Sascha


----------



## Crazyfist (21. Januar 2015)

Hätte das gefunden, vllt hilfts:
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Bikes/FR112_Alutech.pdf

mfg


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2015)

Coole Idee. Bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen. Ich hab doch das originale Heft. Da schaue ich gleich nacher mal rein. 
Danke. 
Wenn jemand aber noch die originalen Geo-Daten hat, gerne her damit. Zur Not muss ich mal Jürgen anmailen. 


Sascha


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Januar 2015)

Hab das hier gefunden:
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Fanes Enduro - Geo Size M.pdf

Was steht in deinem Heft?


----------



## slash-sash (22. Januar 2015)

Dank dir. Im Heft steht das gleiche, wie in dem Link, logischerweise  Oder habe ich dich jetzt missverstanden?
Aber im Test war ne 180er Fox verbaut. Deshalb bin ich bei den angegebenen Werten vorsichtig. 


Sascha


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Januar 2015)

Nö...kein Missverständnis, dachte nur vielleicht hast Du aus dem Heft noch weitere Infos, die dazu passen.
Wenn der Freeride Test mit 180er Gabel 64,6 Grad LW ergibt, sollten die 66,5 Grad aus dem Link wahrscheinlich mit 160er Gabel gemessen worden sein oder? Folglich sind wir mit 170er Gabel bei 65,5 bis 66 Grad, während der Sitzwinkel entsprechend in die andere Richtung wandert. Stimmt die Überlegung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (28. Januar 2015)

Servus,

mir ist bewusst, dass Fragen hinsichtlich der Rahmengrößen an der Tagesordnung sind. Ebenfalls habe ich schon viel im Forum gesucht und gelesen. Vielleicht könntet ihr ja trotzdem meine Überlegungen auf Stimmigkeit prüfen:

Eine Freundin (1,70m) möchte sich eine Fanes kaufen. Einsatzgebiet sind Touren in den Alpen, viel Single Trails, selten vielleicht ein Besuch im Bikepark. Sie schwankt jetzt zwischen einem S oder M Rahmen, ich würde einen M Rahmen raten, da sie:
1. mit einem 440er Sitzrohr klar kommt
2. von der Länge mit einem 400er+50 Vorbau zufrieden war
3. meiner Ansicht aber auf Touren und im steilen Gelände von einem längeren Radstand profitieren und gleichzeitig mit kurzer Kettenstrebeneinstellung und 35mm Vorbau (+415 Reach bei M) die Verspieltheit erhalten würde.

Was meint ihr?
Relationsrad war übrigens ein Swoop in S, welches den selben Radstand wie eine Fanes in M hat (1150mm)


----------



## Kharne (28. Januar 2015)

Probefahren


----------



## xalex (28. Januar 2015)

Probefahren ist natürlich immer am besten, wenn sie keine Möglichkeit hat, würde ich bei dem Einsatzgebiet auch M sagen.


----------



## mogli.ch (28. Januar 2015)

Ich war mit 178cm auch gerade auf der Kippe zwischen M und L. Hab mich dann für kleineren Rahmen entschieden.
Heute würde ich jedoch den grösseren nehmen:
Nach etlichen ausprobieren bin ich bei einem 60er Vorbau gelandet! Passt mir von der Balance her am besten.
Hab auch noch experimentiert und mit dem Radstand verschiedene Vorbaulängen kompensiert. Ich bin dann für mich zum Schluss gekommen, lieber den kürzeren Vorbau und den grösseren Rahmen!
Würde somit auch Deine Empfehlung unterstützen.


----------



## cryptic. (28. Januar 2015)

Keine Frage, nichts geht über eine Probefahrt 

Leider gibts das Fanes Angebot nur bis Mitte Feb. und hier hats geschneit ohne Ende. Gibt es denn jemanden mit einer Fanes in oder um Innsbruck in M? Auf der Forumsliste war jedenfalls kein Eintrag.


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2015)

Bei 1,70 m ist M zu groß.
Ganz klar S


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Januar 2015)

mogli.ch schrieb:


> Ich war mit 178cm auch gerade auf der Kippe zwischen M und L. Hab mich dann für kleineren Rahmen entschieden.
> Heute würde ich jedoch den grösseren nehmen



Ich bin genauso groß, habe einen L Rahmen und bin damit gut zufrieden.



Würde bei 170 cm daher auch zum M raten....


----------



## Ghost.1 (29. Januar 2015)

Und ich bin 1,80 und fahre einen M Rahmen mit 50er Vorbau und bin damit auch super zufrieden.

Deswegen würde ich bei 1,70 zu S raten...

--> Probefahren


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Januar 2015)

Fahre ein Setup genau wie Ghost.1 bei genau gleicher Größe. Ein Kollege hat L, darauf fühle ich mich auch wohl, aber irgendwie wirkt es groß. Aber ja, Probefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (29. Januar 2015)

:-D


----------



## Kopfsache (30. Januar 2015)

Grüße!

Meine jetzt alles gelesen und nix gefunden zu haben...
Weiß einer von euch welche Fox Feder (Farbe) beim M-Rahmen der 4.0 Fanes (v.3)
standardmäßig verbaut ist? Habe Sie jetzt noch nicht auseinander gebaut, aber mein
Sag passt auch mit Federvorspannung nicht (zu wenig, zu hart)...


----------



## Kopfsache (4. Februar 2015)

Hat sich erledigt, ist die Blaue


----------



## Joerg-FFB (6. Februar 2015)

Hi, ich bin 172, und ich musste die reverb bis zum Anschlag reinschieben, und würde den Sattel gerne noch ein bissl tiefer haben wollen.
Also würde ich auch S sagen


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Einen schönen Rosenmontag wünsche ich!

Mittlerweile habe ich meine Fanes auch schon zwei Jahre und wünsche mir momentan etwas mehr Agilität. Ich liebäugel immer wieder mit einem Specialized Stumpjumper Evo in XL. Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich es noch gut mit meiner Fanes aushalten, wenn 
1) Ich eine Reverb mit 150mm Verstellbereich einbauen kann (also Stealth, oder?)
2) Ich noch Gewichtsmäßig abspecken kann, eventuell mit einer Carbon-Sitzstrebe.

Ist dies irgendwie bei einem Signature Rahmen möglich?

Bis dahin


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2015)

Diese beiden Fragen solltest du direkt dem Jü stellen. zumindest das Loch für die Stealth ist bis 3.0 nur auf eigene Gefahr möglich. Mich hätte Stealth eh gestört, da ich sowas im Park nicht brauche. Daher hab ich ne KS Supernatural und eine normale Stütze.

Auch wenn viele hier ihre Fanes auf 13,xx kg gepimpt haben, ich finde, dafür ist die einfach nicht gemacht. Lieber ein leichtes Enduro/AM mit 12,xxkg dazu kaufen. Kommt auch nicht viel teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Februar 2015)

Das tät ich auch sagen, verbaut doch eine Kindshock LEV! Da musst dir keine Gedanken ums Bohren machen.


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Als ich die Fanes aufgebaut habe, wollte ich auch ein Bike für alles, also Tour, Bikepark und lokaler DH-Track. Dafür ist sie auch wunderbar. Seitdem ich aber meinen Downhiller habe brauch ich diese Reserven nicht mehr. Mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch im 160 mm Modus und selbst dabei ist mir das Tretlager teilweise zu tief und der Hinterbau zu schwammig. Klar ist es auch schön, wenn man wie mit einem Bügeleisen alles platt fahren kann und einfach draufhält. Auf Tour möchte ich aber mittlerweile mehr auf Linienwahl und Fahrtechnik achten....

Die KS Lev hat dann 150mm, oder?


----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2015)

Dann besorg dir doch ne verstellbare Carbon-Druckstrebe, mach 650b Laufräder rein und vorne ne mattoc, Pike usw. Dann kommt dein Tretlager höher und Dilemmata im Gewicht auf 13.xxkg. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass das Fanes sehr wohl dafür gemacht ist. 
Die "Wandelbarkeit" des Fanes ist halt das Geniale. 


Sascha


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Hey Sascha,

na klar, ist die Fanes sehr wandelbar. Für mich ist sie aber mehr Freeride als All Mountain. Mit einem Coil-Fahrwerk im Bikepark macht es mächtig Spass! Für ne lange Tour und meine müden Beine ist ein Rahmengewicht von 4 kg jetzt nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Viele Grüße


----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2015)

Für mich persönlich ist sie weder All Mountain, noch Freerider; irgendwas dazwischen. Ob man das dann jetzt Enduro nennt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich hasse diese sinnlosen Schubladen. 
Und ich finde schon, dass das Gewicht "in Ordnung" geht. Zugegeben, es hat ein wenig Hüftspeck; habe ne V2! Und nach jetzt 3 Jahren Fanes stand ich an dem gleichen Punkt, wie du jetzt. Ich habe mich dann mal auf so nen "neumodernes Enduro" (shit, ist unser Fanes schon sooooo schnell gealtert?) gesetzt und habe mich nicht wohl gefühlt. 
Jetzt weis ich auch, warum. Mir Waren das ganze zu instabil/wackelig. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der leicht flexende Hinterbau ( mal schauen, wie das mit der Carbondruckstrebe werden wird) mit dem steifen Hauptrahmen perfekt ausgewogen. 
Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden, das Fanes noch mal in eine andere Richtung (All Mountain/Enduro, wenn man so will) aufzubauen. 
Nen komplett neues bike hätte mich mehr gekostet. Ich ändere die angesprochene Carbondruckstrebe, ne Mattoc, nen winkelveränderbarrn Steuersatz und Umbau auf 1x10; um mal die gravierendsten Teile zu nennen. 650b fahre ich ja schon seid letzter Saison. 
Wie dem auch sei, entscheiden tust du es am langen Ende, da du ja auch das feeling hast und haben musst. 
Aber du solltest dir die Frage stellen, was das neue bike WIRKLICH!!! besser kann und ob es dir das finanziell Wert ist. 
Mir war es das nicht. Mit den oben genannten Teilen war ich der Meinung, bin ich beim gleichen, was heutige All Mountains können mit den für mich genannten Vorteilen. 
Viel Spaß beim entscheiden. 


Sascha


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Welches Enduro-Bike hast du denn getestet? Deine Umbauten hören sich interessant an! Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden und ob sie den für dich den gewünschten Effekt gebracht haben. 

Am liebsten hätte ich momentan einfach einen neuen leichten Rahmen. Dann würde das neue Bike mit meinen Anbauteilen in diese Richtung gehen:


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2015)

Satan weiche....!!!!


----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2015)

Ich bin nicht nur eins gefahren, sondern mehrere. Wobei ich das neue Edison Evo gerne noch mal fahren wollen würde. Dann aber als 180er mit 650b. 
Was erwartest du von einem leichteren Rahmen? Mehr Sinn machen Laufräder. Da spürst du Gewicht und Agilität. 
Ich werde den Umbau auf jeden Fall "präsentieren" quasi vorher/nacher Bilder. Aber wohl eher in der Galerie, bzw im 650b-Fred. Einfach mal Augen offen halten. 


Sascha 

PS: dein Bild kann ich nicht öffnen/sehen.


----------



## Splash (16. Februar 2015)

Also 13,xx sind auch in robuster Bauweise mit der Fanes möglich, bei mir ist das für 2015 der Wunschgedanke, wird aber für mich wohl nur mit Carbon-Druckstrebe möglich sein. Da wollte ich gerne mit Jü drüber schnacken, inwieweit sich dann noch die 650B Option ziehen lässt oder ob evtl bei einer Nachproduktion von Carbn-Druckstreben es nicht Sinn macht, auch eine nicht verstellbare Druckstrebe mit 650B Option produziert würde.

KindShock LEV scheidet für mich aus, da empfohlenes Maximalfahrergewicht: 90kg - hier würde ich mir eben auch Reverb Stealth wünschen, sträube ich aber derzeit gegen das Risiko, wenn ich meinen Signature-Rahmen anbohre (auch mal mit Jü drüber schnacken, bevor ich das mache) ...


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Also beim LRS kann ich wohl nicht mehr viel rausholen, es sei denn ich nehme einen Kredit auf und kaufe mir Carbon Laufräder. 

Ich erhoffe mir, mehr Geschwindikkeit / Antritt auf graden, flowigen Trails und mehr Agilität auf Gegenanstiegen. Ich würde ja 10mm Federweg hinten einbüßen und dafür 1kg an Gewicht sparen. Ich weiss, dass dies nur Nuancen sind, aber irgendwie will man ja immer das Beste rausholen....

Hier ist übrigens mein aktueller Aufbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2015)

Oh doch. Jetzt kann ich es sehen. 
Kannst du doch aus deinem Bock auch bauen. Was wiegt es denn? Und wärst du sooo viel kriegsentscheidend leichter? 
Ich glaube, du willst nur was neues und brauchst unserer Zustimmung, damit du sie deiner Frau vorlegen kannst.


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja irgendwie das Problem. Ich habe die Fanes schon echt abgespeckt von 17 kg auf mittlerweile 14 kg. Jetzt liegt es irgendwie nur noch am Rahmen :-/


----------



## Kharne (16. Februar 2015)

Splash schrieb:


> KindShock LEV scheidet für mich aus, da empfohlenes Maximalfahrergewicht: 90kg



Dass sich dieses dämliche Gerücht immernoch hält... Das ist nicht richtig!


----------



## DaCrazyP (16. Februar 2015)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Hey Sascha,
> 
> na klar, ist die Fanes sehr wandelbar. Für mich ist sie aber mehr Freeride als All Mountain. Mit einem Coil-Fahrwerk im Bikepark macht es mächtig Spass! Für ne lange Tour und meine müden Beine ist ein Rahmengewicht von 4 kg jetzt nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wiegt der wirklich so viel? Bei Alutech steht noch einer der 2ten Generation im Shop und ist mit 3,15 angegeben. Der neuste Rahmen angeblich auch.


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dass sich dieses dämliche Gerücht immernoch hält... Das ist nicht richtig!


Wenn hätte ich dann auch Schwierigkeiten


----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2015)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass da noch einiges geht. OctaviaRSdriver hat ja auch ne Fanes mit 12,XX kg; eher Richtung 11,9kg. Und sein Rahmen wird jetzt nicht knappe 2 kg mehr wiegen, als deiner. Die Frage ist halt, willst du das ausgeben oder ist es dir das wert?
Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wo ich so landen werde. Mir ist es aber egal, da ich der Überzeugung bin, dass ein Kilo weniger nicht gleich bahnbrechende Mehragilität bringen wird. 
Im übrigen kosten Carbonfelgen kein "Vermögen". Mit ca. 400€ für 2 Felgen bist du dabei. Ok, ist ne Menge Holz für Felgen, aber gemessen an den Preisen, die sonst so aufgerufen werden…! Dann noch nen Satz Naben und nen paar Speichen nun schon kannst du loslegen mit dem einspeichen. 


Sascha


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Wiegt der wirklich so viel? Bei Alutech steht noch einer der 2ten Generation im Shop und ist mit 3,15 angegeben. Der neuste Rahmen angeblich auch.



4 Kg als Signature (also erste Version) und XL kommt leider hin.....


----------



## Splash (16. Februar 2015)

Signature mit V2-Hinterbau, pulverbeschichtet, Grösse L -> 3,6 kg

Eloxal oder Raw dürfte wohl um 400gr leichter sein


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

Bevor wir weiter diskutieren: Sprechen wir beim Gewicht mit oder ohne Dämpfer?

Meine 4kg meine ich mit leichtem Dämpfer (RS Monarch Plus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass bei der Rahmengröße der Lack nen knappes halbes Kilo ausmacht. Ich glaube, das ist weniger. 


Sascha


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn einen das Gewicht stört - es gibt auch Bikes, bei denen der Rahmen nur 2,5kg wiegt, und die können auch Bikepark. Kosten halt mehr.


----------



## CRYistian (16. Februar 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn einen das Gewicht stört - es gibt auch Bikes, bei denen der Rahmen nur 2,5kg wiegt, und die können auch Bikepark. Kosten halt mehr.


Welche Rahmen schlägst du denn vor?


----------



## toddy (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn das Gewicht des Rahmens so sehr stört, dann sollte man sich einfach mal wieder selber auf die Waage stellen!
Bei mir hilft das!


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Februar 2015)

toddy schrieb:


> Wenn das Gewicht des Rahmens so sehr stört, dann sollte man sich einfach mal wieder selber auf die Waage stellen!
> Bei mir hilft das!


Definitiv das meiste Potential


----------



## Splash (16. Februar 2015)

Die 3,6 kg habe ich ohne Dämpfer und Buchsen gewogen, mein Rahmen ist eben Grösse L, Signature und gepulvert. Die knapp über 400 Gramm für das Pulver halte ich für realistisch, meine sogar, dass mal v2 in Grösse L bei 3,1 oder 3,2 gewogen wurden.

Mir macht es durchaus Spass, das Rad noch zu optimieren, an mir habe ich da aber durchaus mehr Potential, Gewicht zu optimieren. So sind es 14,3 kg:



Optimierungspotential sehe ich derzeit noch durch die Carbon-Druckstrebe und ggf n anderen Vorbau - sonst eben nur bei 650B-Umbau mit Pike oder Mattoc, aber das wäre n anderes Thema ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2015)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Welche Rahmen schlägst du denn vor?



Liteville 301, SC Nomad, was halt dein Geldbeutel so hergibt. Spectral ist auch leicht...


----------



## sportritter80 (16. Februar 2015)

Hab letzthin ein YT Capra probiert gefühlt 2 Kilo leichter. Kann CRYstian irgendwie verstehen.
Fanes ist halt superstabil, aber auch in leichtem Aufbau fast wie ein Panzer, naja zumindest ein Jeep.

Das neue Spectral EX würde genau zu den Anforderungen passen und der Preis ist schon ein Kracher.

Mein Jeep steht grad im Bikemarkt.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2015)

Nene, ich hab ein Spectral, das hat einen völlig anderen Hinterbau wie die Fanes; ist zwar schön leicht, aber auch sackig. Nur was für Leute, die gern mit 30% Sag fahren.
Teibun?


----------



## Kharne (16. Februar 2015)

Leichtdorf 301 wenn man von ner Fanes kommt? ^^

Und mit deinem Spectral bist du ja auch alles andere als zufrieden, auch wenn das eher nach falsch abgestimmtem Dämpfer (falscher Tune) klang


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2015)

301 find ich immer noch gut, auch wenn es mir nicht passt. 
Das Spectral hat einen typischen Canyon-Hinterbau, der gerne viel Federweg früh nutzt (der Tune L/S ist aber richtig!!! Zugstufe muss ganz lau sein, sonst kommt es nicht aus dem Quark). Krasses Gegenteil zu Fanes und 301 (wobei ich das aktuelle nicht gefahren bin). Bekannter fährt das 301 mit 180er Float oder 650b Pike, Park Freeride Enduro was immer. So vielseitig ist kaum ein Bike.


----------



## Kharne (16. Februar 2015)

Hört sich nach krass progressiver Kennlinie an, dann verstehe ich die S Druckstufe aber nicht... Egal, mir kommt in diesem Leben eher kein Rad von den deutschen Versendern ins Haus, evtl ein Tues, wenn ich irgendwann mal Bock bekomme Downhillrennen zu fahren...

Das 301 kenne ich nur mit Standart RP23 und dem DT Swiss, rangiert bei mir mit den Dämpfern unter aufgeblasenes Tourenfully, aber was man mit nem gescheiten Dämpfer und passendem Tune aus nem gescheiten Hinterbau rauskriegt ist immer wiede erstaunlich 

So, genug OT


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2015)

Mittlerweile gibt es doch elend viele Räder mit 130-150 mm Federweg. Das neue ICB wäre vielleicht auch so ein Ding, wobei ich bei einem großen Rahmen 29" mit 130 mm in diese Kategorie bevorzugen würde (nur meine Meinung). In dem Bereich auch das Stumpi oder das Camber, wenn es Speiseeis sein soll. Die Geo des Speiseis sagt aber nicht jedem zu, also unbedingt testen.
Bezahlbarere Alternativen gibt es ohne Ende. Aus Deutschland würde ich auch noch das Radon Slide und das Rose Root Miller ins Kalkül ziehen. Von "ausserhalb" wäre das On-One Codeine ein guter Kandidat. Etwas teurer, aber auf jeden Fall eine geile Mischung aus Vortriebs- und Downhill-Performance ist das Pyga 120 29". Das müsste man wohl selbst aufbauen, verträgt aber bis 140mm Gabeln. Bei eaven-cycles.com gibt es noch Restbestände (Importeur hat gewechselt).

Die Tofane wäre sicher auch sehr nett und leicht, ist aber schon echt teuer.


----------



## CRYistian (18. Februar 2015)

Ganz vorne liegt bei mir momentan echt ein Specialized Stumpjumper oder Enduro. Auch weil ich denke, dass die Geometrie zum Fanes sehr ähnlich ist. Ein Canyon Spectral oder Radon Slide würde mir auch gefallen. Liteville fällt raus weil zu teuer und hässlich! 

Tofane wäre auch super, das verkauft aber noch keiner gebraucht :-(

Am liebsten hätte ich echt ein Rahmen mit der gleichen Geo wie die Fanes aber eben ein Kilo leichter.

Danke für eure Anregungen!


----------



## slash-sash (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich mit so deine "Historie", deine Wünsche anschaue und mal zwischen den Zeilen lese, bin ich der Meinung, dass du eher in Richtung All Mountain schauen solltest. Bei deiner Größe würde ich dann zu nem 29er greifen. 
Das ist aber alles so aus der Ferne betrachtet und kurz aus der Hüfte geschossen. 
Fahr mal nen 29er Fully test, bzw. mehrere. Und schau mal NICHT!!! auf die Geo. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe das wie slash-sash. Wenn Du ein verspielteres Bike mit entscheidend mehr Vortrieb haben willst, führt mMn kein Weg an deutlich weniger Federweg und größeren Rädern vorbei. Die Fanes und das Speiseeis haben recht unterschiedliche Geometrien. Du vergleichst dabei auch ein 26" Bike mit 29" Bikes. Ich will nicht klugscheissen und finde Stumpi und Enduro auch klasse Gefährte. Probier sie aber aus.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ein nur leichterer Fanes-Rahmen das richtige ist. In dem Fall behalte die Fanes, spare noch ein paar Gramm hier und da ein und Du weißt, was Du hast. Nicht nur mit Laufrädern, auch mit Reifen kann man sehr viel mehr Vortrieb erreichen.

Mir passt die Fanes auch nicht in jeder Situation. Wenn es eng wird, fährt sie sich (für mich) manchmal wie ein Bus. Allerdings habe ich viel Vertrauen in sie und das macht vieles wett.

Ich würde ganz ehrlich auf das neue ICB warten. Das wird auch als Komplettbike sicher nicht teurer, als ein junges gebrauchtes Stumpi oder Enduro mit anständiger Ausstattung (kein Comp!), ist aber auch nicht aus Carbon und hat nur 27,5". Dafür wird es sicher eine ziemlich gute Ausstattung bekommen und ist lagertechnisch sehr robust ausgelegter Eingelenker (reizt mich sehr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. Februar 2015)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Ganz vorne liegt bei mir momentan echt ein Specialized Stumpjumper oder Enduro. Auch weil ich denke, dass die Geometrie zum Fanes sehr ähnlich ist. Ein Canyon Spectral oder Radon Slide würde mir auch gefallen. Liteville fällt raus weil zu teuer und hässlich!
> ...





Hat das denn wirklich noch was mit der Fanes zu tun oder ist das eher eine Kaufberatung für ein anderes Bike?


----------



## CRYistian (18. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte ihr könntet meine Liebe zu ihr neu entfachen ;-)


----------



## CRYistian (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal mit Jü gesprochen. Ich finde ihn immer sehr nett, kompetent und hilfreich!

Er sagte mir, dass ich unterhalb der Wippe, von oben geguckt auf halb 11, ein 5,5mm großes Loch für die Reverb Stealth bohren kann. Natürlich verfällt jegliche Gewährleistung.

Also kann ich mir jetzt überlegen, ob ich den Bohrer ansetzte oder nicht!


----------



## slash-sash (18. Februar 2015)

Mach doch. Aber welche Gewährleistung? Die ist doch eh schon längst rum, oder?
Und bevor du das machst, solltest du dir überlegen, ob das Radl bleibt. Wenn nicht, lass jemand anderes die Gewährleistung auf's Spiel setzen 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2015)

Warum muss es die Reverb Stealth sein? Nimm doch die KS LEV. Da die Fanes Leitungsführungen am OR hat, passt das super. Preislich liegen beide ähnlich.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Splash (18. Februar 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum muss es die Reverb Stealth sein? Nimm doch die KS LEV. Da die Fanes Leitungsführungen am OR hat, passt das super. Preislich liegen beide ähnlich.



LEV = max. Fahrergewicht 90kg ...


----------



## Kopfsache (18. Februar 2015)

Splash schrieb:


> LEV = max. Fahrergewicht 90kg ...



Dachte das sei ein Gerücht!?


----------



## Splash (18. Februar 2015)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Dachte das sei ein Gerücht!?


Quelle: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Remote-Vario-Sattelstuetze-Hub-Mod-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kopfsache (18. Februar 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Assembly-of-a-KS-Lev-Seatpost-2012.html

Siehe Kommentar vom User Rick-KS (Hersteller/Mitarbeiter)
Außerdem schreibt User AaGro er hatte mit KS Mail Kontakt wo KS mitteilte es gebe kein solches Limit.

Scheint ne typische Ente zu sein...

Rick-KS (Feb 5, 2013 at 9:56)
 Hey guys... thanks for all the great comments about KS. We appreciate the support!! Just wanted to comment on the alleged 90 kg weight limit.... THERE IS NO SUCH WEIGHT LIMIT on our products. Not sure where this silly rumor started, but it is completely false. In fact, the seal "spike" pressure is well above what any human could put on the seat post under any conditions. And if it makes you feel any better, I personally weigh 103 kg, and have been on our posts since day one without incident.





AaGro (Feb 13, 2013 at 19:32)
 Direct from the source in response to an email I sent:

There is no weight limit.

Respectfully,

Ron Easton
KS USA
26741 Portola Pkwy 1E658
Foothill Ranch CA 92610


----------



## CRYistian (19. Februar 2015)

Dann ist die KS Lev auch eine Option!


----------



## Splash (19. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, dann wäre die LEV auch für mich ne Option - evtl sollten Händler das Limit dann auch von der Seite nehmen (wo auch immer das her kommt) ...

Ich schaue derweil mal, ob man die 2014er LEV irgendwo auch günstig bekommt ..


----------



## raenii (19. Februar 2015)

hatte bezüglich Gewichtslimit auf 90kg auch Kontakt mit KS und dieselbe Rückmeldung dass es kein Gewichtslimit gibt....wiege selbst knapp 100kg und habe bisher keine Probleme mit meiner KS


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2015)

Weshalb unbedingt eine aus 2014?


----------



## Splash (19. Februar 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weshalb unbedingt eine aus 2014?


Ich kenne die LEV nur von Bildern, aber die 2014er ist halt komplett schwarz, das würde mir optisch besser passen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2015)

Ach so...

Ich finde die Hebelei der neuen LEV funzt etwas besser, wobei das der einzige Makel der LEV ist. Besser als die Reverb funzt mMn keine andere Remote-Stütze.


----------



## metal1986 (20. Februar 2015)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch selbst die Schriftzüge auf den Rahmen geklebt?
Ich stehe vor dem Problem die Decals auf mein Fanes Rahmen zu bekommen - da haftet irgendwie nichts.
Vielleicht stell ich mich auch einfach nur zu dumm an oder mach irgend etwas falsch...

Reinigen, dann von den Decals die rückseitige Folie abziehen und ab auf den Rahmen damit. Danach sollte ich doch die vordere Folie abziehen können und die Buchstaben bleiben auf dem Rahmen...
Oder muss man die mit dem Fön erwärmen oder so damit die richtig haften?

edit:
Mein Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2015)

Eloxierte Rahmen haben eine raue Oberfläche. Die haftet schlechter. Ich würde die Decals mit der Transferfolie aufkleben und danach mit einem Rakel (alternativ ein Stück weiches Holz oder ein Schleifklotz aus Kork oder etwas ähnliches) feststreichen. Dann die Transferfolie vorsichtig abziehen und die Decals mit einem Fön erwärmen, damit der Kleber gut haftet. Dabei mit einem weichen Tuch erneut andrücken.

Der Rahmen muss vor der Prozedur fettfrei sein (Bremsenreiniger, Silkonentferner).


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Februar 2015)

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen kann auch kein Kleber vernünftig haften,  stell das Rad über Nacht in die Wohnung,  dann klappt das! 

Später nochmal mit dem Föhn richtig warm machen und die halten wie Bombe. 
Gruß :
Jemand der auch einen eloxierten Rahmen hat und weiß wie schlecht dort Aufkleber haften


----------



## slash-sash (20. Februar 2015)

Ich brauche mal schnell eure Hilfe. Und zwar brauche ich nen Foto. 
Ich habe ne V2. Damals konnten man zwar zwischen 135 und 142 HR-Nabe wählen, allerdings musste man die "Inlays" wechseln. Dann kamen ja die Inlays, bei denen man ein geschraubtes "Plättchen" vom Inlay abschrauben konnte und schwubs hatte man von 135 auf 142 gewechselt. 
Jetzt habe ich für die Rechte Seite (Schaltwerkseite) ein solch letzt genanntes Inlay. Kann mir jemand nen Foto von der linken Seite einstellen, wie das Inlay ohne dem Plättchen aussieht?! Ist das wie auf der rechten Seite?
Ich will mir nämlich das linke Inlay so fräsen lassen, dass ich 142er Achsen fahren kann. 
Ich dank euch schon mal. 


Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2015)

Hat keiner mal nen Foto der linken Seite für mich?


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2015)

Da es dieselben Inlays sind, sieht es gleich aus - Hufeisenförmig.


----------



## mest1 (21. Februar 2015)

@slash-sash


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2015)

@mest1 
Ich danke dir. Ich hatte es mir zwar schon fast gedacht, wollte aber noch mal auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Ich danke dir wie Bolle. 
Dann kann ich es ja am Montag zum fräsen geben. 


Sascha


----------



## mest1 (22. Februar 2015)

@slash-sash  Kein Problem, gern gesgeschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (23. Februar 2015)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch selbst die Schriftzüge auf den Rahmen geklebt?
> Ich stehe vor dem Problem die Decals auf mein Fanes Rahmen zu bekommen - da haftet irgendwie nichts.
> Vielleicht stell ich mich auch einfach nur zu dumm an oder mach irgend etwas falsch...
> 
> ...



Hi, hab gestern auch den 2. Klebe-Versuch gestartet. Wichtig ist, dass es nicht zu kalt ist und du die Stelle vorher gründlich mit Alkohol (oÄ) reinigst - dann halten die Aufkleber wirklich super:


----------



## metal1986 (23. Februar 2015)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hi, hab gestern auch den 2. Klebe-Versuch gestartet. Wichtig ist, dass es nicht zu kalt ist und du die Stelle vorher gründlich mit Alkohol (oÄ) reinigst - dann halten die Aufkleber wirklich super:


Danke für die Hinweise mit der Temperatur.
Habs bei ca. 17 oder 18 Grad versucht. werds mal in der Wohnung bei 25 grad versuchen wenn ich kommendes wochenende Zeit finde.


----------



## Kopfsache (25. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ist zwar nicht unbedingt Fanes spezifisch aber ich frage trotzdem...

Gestern kurz vor der Garagen-Zieleinfahrt hatte es ziemlich unangenehm
die Kette durchgeschlagen (war kurz davor mich über den Lenker zu verabschieden).

Seitdem drehte sich die Kurbel mit -also war quasi der Freilauf fest...

Habe dann die Kasette demontiert und gereinigt ebenso den Freilauf grob gereinigt.
Bei der Demontage kams mir so vor als sei sie richtig festgeknallt (auf der Rückseite
der K. sind auch Abschürfungen -als hätte sie irgendwo aufgelegen). Nachdem alles
wieder zusammengetüftelt wurde funktioniert der Freilauf wieder top.

Da ich an dem Tag in richtig tiefen Schlamm unterwegs war (Forst LKD Spuren) waren
die Onza richtig zugepappt und der Dreck hing überall (den hat es wahrscheinlich auch
sonst überall hingeknallt während der Fahrt).

Könnte das der Grund gewesen sein? Eventuell hat sich ja ein Stein o.ä. irgendwo in
der Kasette verkantet 

Oder ist der Freilauf eventuell schon vorbelastet und der nächste Festfresser ist nur
eine Frage der Zeit 

Eventuell hat ja schon jemand ähnliches erlebt/gehört/gelesen und kann hier mal ein
paar Zeilen schreiben.

Danke!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (26. Februar 2015)

@Kopfsache 
Kenne das Problem sofern es sich um E13 Lauräder handelt.
Um das Problem zu Lösen muss du einmal die Kassette lösen. Am Freilauf gibt es einen Ring mit Vertiefungen.
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trsr-hubs/
Genaration 1 müßte es das Bauteil 5 sein bei Genaration 2 das Bauteil 8 sein.
Wenn dieses nicht richtig fest ist kann es sich bei der Fahrt lösen und rausdrehen somit gegen die Kassette. Damit blockiert der Freilauf.
Also einfach den Ring richtig anziehen und Ruhe ist.
Im Anhang hast ne PDF von e13 dort im Step 8 siehst du den Ring den ich meine.
So auf jedenfall bei mir.
Ansonsten die darunter liegende Dichtung prüfen, bei der ersten Generation sind diese eventuell falsch rum eingebaut worden lt e13. Ist ebenfalls in der PDF erklärt.



Gruß Marcell


----------



## Kopfsache (26. Februar 2015)

Ja sind E13. Gut zu wissen, das guck ich mir mal an.
Danke Dir!


----------



## ollo (26. Februar 2015)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise mit der Temperatur.
> Habs bei ca. 17 oder 18 Grad versucht. werds mal in der Wohnung bei 25 grad versuchen wenn ich kommendes wochenende Zeit finde.



Moin,

ein Haarfön wirkt gerade bei den Eloxalrahmen wunder. Rahmen anwärmen, Decal drauf und nochmal anfönen


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2015)

Na Ollo, wieder mehr Bike und weniger Windeln? Hast Dich ja lange rar gemacht


----------



## slash-sash (26. Februar 2015)

Och, das geht auch mit Windeln 


Sascha


----------



## Dennis32 (26. Februar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Och, das geht auch mit Windeln
> 
> 
> Sascha


Aber mit so einem kleinen Zwerg wird die bike Zeit immer knapper 

Aber dafür werden die Ausfahrten intensiver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (27. Februar 2015)

Wohl wahr. Vor allem, wenn sich da noch andere Hobbys dazu gesellen. 


Sascha


----------



## ollo (28. Februar 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Na Ollo, wieder mehr Bike und weniger Windeln? Hast Dich ja lange rar gemacht



in der Tat die rechte Motivation fehlte und wie wertvoll 30-60 Minuten Schlaf sind weiß man erst dann zu schätzen wenn er dauerhaft fehlt . Mal sehen ob die Alu Rösser überhaupt noch fahren...... mal ein ganz anderes Equipment Problem wenn die Lager durch nicht benutzen fest sind, anstelle von runtergeritten  . Echt erschreckend wie die Zeit verfliegt und man Fahrrad Fahrrad sein lässt , nicht mal mein neues Reiserad hab ich selber zusammengeschraubt 

@Dennis 32 ...... der Kopf raucht schon, wie ich den Croozer an das Fully bekomme oder doch noch ein Hardtail ....puh


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Februar 2015)

Läuft

Aber das Radfahren mit Kind beschränkt sich bei mir auf Asphaltierte Wege,  sonst bekomme ich es mit der Bratpfanne


----------



## mest1 (28. Februar 2015)

Meine Freunde diese Freude teile ich gleich dreimal 
Da fährt mann halt auch öfter mal Samstag oder Sonntag um halb 9 eine Runde, auch wenn der Körper lieber nicht möchte


----------



## ollo (28. Februar 2015)

hm.... am Treckingrad ist der Anhänger schon dran nur gibt es hier zu verlockende Sandwege durch die Heide und da hat fährt man besser was breites mit Stollen.

@mest1 ... 9.00 uhr und Samstag oder Sonntag sind ja noch zu ertragen, man ist ja eh früh auf   doof nur wenn die Dame des Hauses das gleiche Hobby teilt, da fängt man dann an in Tour -Schichten zu fahren  


.


----------



## mest1 (28. Februar 2015)

@ollo   Das stimmt, wenn ich mal bis um 9 schlafenicht darf ist das schon lang ausgeschlafen.
Ja wenn ihr beide das selbe Hobby teilt kann es schwierig werden.
Bei mir ist es eher das Problem 3 Kinder, Frau + große Familie und dazu eine sehr sozial aktive Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (13. März 2015)

Hallo,

hab mir vor kurzem ein Fanes in L (neu) gekauft und leider ist es mir doch die Spur zu groß - sollte es jemanden geben, bei dem es genau umgekehrt ist, würde ich meinen Hauptrahmen tauschen -  evtl auch gegen einen 3.0er Rahmen, Voraussetzung ist die vorhandene Führung für eine Stealth Sattelstütze. Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## mest1 (28. März 2015)

￼  


Hi,
kann mir einer vielleicht helfen und mir sagen wie ich hier den Rest vom Lager raus bekomme, hab heute als daheim war gemerkt das sich die schraube gelöst hatte und als ich sie raus geschraubt habe ist mir das halbe Lager entgegen gekommen. Und vielleicht weiß ja einer was für ein Lager das ist das ich es mir bestellen kann. Ist das obere Lager von der Sitzstrebe, Verbindung zur Wippe.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2015)

Auspressen indem du einen Ring innenseitig unterlegs und aussen ne passende Nuss ansetzt, ambesten im Schraubstock.

Auf der Alutech seite gibts ne Explosoinszeichnung, da steh die nummerbei


----------



## rzOne20 (28. März 2015)

er hat den innenring inkl kugeln verlorgen, da wird das mit auspressen schwierig.
ich habs mit einem schraubendreher vorsichtig rausgehauen. schraubendreher etwas "angespitzt" und im aussenring eine kerbe gesucht. strebe hab ich vorher angewärmt. und dann halt mühsam schon langsam rundherum rausarbeiten.


----------



## mest1 (28. März 2015)

Danke für die Antworten, werd mir dieses Werkzeug bestellen, hab keine Lust was zu improvisieren  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/131422389355?redirect=mobile


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2015)

Ja unbedingt, ohne Gleithammer biste eh verloren


----------



## mest1 (29. März 2015)

Wo finde ich den die Explosionszeichnung,  also fürs Fanes 3, irgendwie finde ich nichts.  :$


----------



## metalheadtom (29. März 2015)

hier als rostfreie Version: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-SS-628-2RS-Niro


----------



## mest1 (29. März 2015)

@metalheadtom 
Super, vielen Dank.


----------



## metalheadtom (29. März 2015)

gerne, viel erfolg beim raus arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (31. März 2015)

Ganz kurz und ganz schnell: 

Lyrik RC2Dh 2013 auf Shimano BR-M785 203er Scheibe welchen Adapter brauch ich da?

Den hier: I-SMMAF203PPA ???


----------



## mest1 (3. April 2015)

Hi,

sagt mal wie ist denn das, hab das erste mal den kompletten Hinterbau auseinander genommen und gleich alle Lager erneut, jetzt beim zusammen bauen habe ich Haufen Unterlegscheiben und weiß nicht mehr wo die alle hin gehören. Ich weiß das jeweils eine 1mm Scheibe rein gehört doch die anderen? 
Und ne andere Frage wenn ich die schrauben anziehe bewegt sich der Hinterbau hat nicht mehr bei mir warum,  darf ich ihn nur soweit anziehen das er sich noch leicht bewegt oder hat es mit den Unterlegscheiben zu tun?


----------



## raenii (3. April 2015)

Also es sollten nach dem zusammenschrauben schonmal keine Teile übrig bleiben?! du findest auf der alutech Seite eine explosionsansicht deiner fanes auf der alle Teile zu sehen sind...dort solltest du sie auch wieder einbauen.....und natürlich alles mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2015)

U-Scheiben werden auch gerne zum verspannungsfreien Zusammenbau verwendet.
Also so ausshimmen, dass man nirgends drücken und klemmen muss.


----------



## mest1 (3. April 2015)

So wie ich das jetzt gecheckt habe sind das passscheiben und die sind dafür da das ich den Hinterbau ohne Spannung verschrauben kann.


----------



## raenii (16. April 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich die IGUS Gleitlager aus dem Hinterbau rausbekomme und die neuen wieder rein? Fettet ihr die wie im Youtube-Video von Alutech oder nicht? Laut IGUS Homepage sollen die Gleitlager nicht gefettet werden


----------



## xalex (16. April 2015)

raenii schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich die IGUS Gleitlager aus dem Hinterbau rausbekomme und die neuen wieder rein? Fettet ihr die wie im Youtube-Video von Alutech oder nicht? Laut IGUS Homepage sollen die Gleitlager nicht gefettet werden



ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber redest Du von dem Horstlink?
Dann hebel ich die alten einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher raus und drücke die neuen mit einer Parallelzange rein.
Ja, und richtig viel fett drauf zwecks Schmutzabdichtung. Ohne  hab ich mal kurz probiert, hat aber tierisch geknarzt


----------



## raenii (16. April 2015)

jup die mein ich, danke ich probiers mal so


----------



## zec (17. April 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die Fanes Enduro-Fahrer im Bikepark-Trimm:
Fahre zur Zeit 2x10 und möchte mein Bike auf 1x10 umbauen. Kurbel wäre eine Race Face Turbine Cinch mit einem 30er oder 32er KB. Das ganze kombiniert mit einer 10-fach SRAM-Schaltung. Nun frage ich mich, welche halbwegs leichte Kettenführung mit Taco gut an den Fanes-Rahmen passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (18. April 2015)

die mrp micro passt nur mit bearbeitung


----------



## zec (18. April 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Rückmeldung. Zur Zeit bin ich bei der 2015er e*thirteen LG1+ hängen geblieben - schaut interessant aus und vor allem kommt sie mit drei unterschiedlichen Tacos, je nach verwendeter KB-Größe.
Kommt aber voraussichtlich erst im Mai. Bis dahin werde ich wohl einfach meine Heim 2 weiter fahren.


----------



## zec (19. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> die mrp micro passt nur mit bearbeitung


Wie genau muss die Micro bearbeitet werden?


----------



## rzOne20 (19. April 2015)

Die obere Führung!
bei der hab ich den inneren Teil (der näher beim Rad) etwas abschleifen müssen. Ca die Hälfte vom Material. Sonst hätte die Kette bei den ersten 2 Gängen geschliffen!

hier beschrieben : http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?202130-1-x-X-fach-eigenbau/page23


----------



## zec (19. April 2015)

OK - wobei du aber, soweit ich das sehe, kein DM-Kettenblatt verbaut hast und somit eine weiter innen liegende Kettenlinie hast. Da ich ein DM-Blatt nehmen werde, sollte die Sache ja besser aussehen. Zumindest theoretisch  . Werds wohl einfach mal mit der Micro probieren.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. April 2015)

Hab mittlerweile eine X1 mit Bionicon Oval 30T direkt Mount! Und es wäre auch schleifarbeit erforderlich gewesen. Is aber was auf 5 Minuten , somit für mich OK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier eine Fanes SL 3.0 (siehe Signatur) und grüble darüber nach dem SL ein wenig mehr Gewicht (bzw. weniger) zu geben.

Dummerweise ist die Welt im 27,5er Wahn und das wird sich nicht ändern.

Idee:

- Mattoc Pro in 27,5" 160 mm (warum wiegt eigentlich die 15er Steckachse eine Tonne?)
- Schöner breiter (30 mm innen) China-Rim mit CX-Ray und schöner Nabe (32 Speichen? 28 Speichen? AM, CC, DH Auslegung?)
- Neuer Baron (so er denn mal kommt) oder auch TK anstatt dem 2,5er Baron aktuell.

Macht im Vergleich zu meinem Setup mit Lyrik Coil und Baron 2,5 ~800g Ersparnis je nach Reifen und Rim.

Fragen:
- Sinnvoll?
- Speichenanzahl?
- RIM-Festigkeit (AM, CC, DH)
- Einbauhöhe 27,5" Mattoc in 160 mm im Vergleich zu 26" Lyrik mit 170 mm.
- Um wie viel kommt mir die Front hoch wenn ich dann nur vorne 27,5" fahre? Ist ja 1 cm weniger Federweg.

Thx für Infos und Meinungen.

Es wäre schön den Bock auf 13,5 kg zu kriegen.

Cu!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2015)

13.5kg

Ich hab ja 180er Float (26), das ist weder zu hoch noch zu flach. Zum nachsuchen bin ich grad auch zu faul, ich denke du wirst keinen Unterschied spüren.

Das mit der Speichenzahl: 24 sind ja grad bei Systemlaufrädern standard, aber wozu, wenn man selbst einspeicht? Zeit spart man nicht, Gewicht nur minimal, macht sich aber extra Arbeit (weil man viel präziser spannen muss).


----------



## rzOne20 (20. April 2015)

13,5 kg halte ich auch für optimistisch. schaff es bei meinem teibun grad mal auf knapp unter 14 kg und da is au nix wirklich schweres drann!

ich kenne deine brachialität nicht. aber ich würde nächstes mal hinten nicht mehr auf DH spezific setzen, sind schon brutal steif die carbonfelgen. auch würde ich nur mehr 28 speichen nehmen. bei meinen und mir würde das vollkommen ausreichen.
ich hab übrigens hinten "nur" 30 mm MW weil der hinterbau so eng ist.


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2015)

Mit 160er 27,5 Mattoc und 27,5" Laufrad kommste auf die gleiche EBH wie ne 180er Totem mit 26" LR, also 1cm höher als jetzt.

32 Speichen, weil es einfach deutlich entspannter zu zentrieren ist.  Felge lieber ne Nummer zu dick als zu dünn.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

Ich bin jetzt ja schon bei 14,3 kg trotz "potenter" Ausstattung (Ausstattung siehe Bild Signatur), da ist nix mehr zu holen ohne arm zu werden. Ist ja nichtmal ne versenkbare Stütze dran. Vermisse die zum Glück auch nicht, denn wenn ich sehe wie die Leute um mich rum mit Defekten rum machen müssen.  Leichtere Felge, weniger Speichen, deutlich leichtere Gabel, merklich leichterer Reifen. 800g und mehr sind drin. Tubeless vorne dann auch, den Baron 2.5 kriegt man leider schlecht dicht.

Ok, die Aussage nimm 32 weil Standard und nimm 28 weil's langt hab ich vernommen. Von 24 rede ich nicht.  Ist das Zentrier- und Rundlaufproblem bei 28 so viel kritischer als bei 32? Ist der Kram deutlich empfindlicher?

Felge wird mindestens 30 breit Innen, mal schauen was die Chinamänner so hergeben. Stellt sich die Frage ob es vorne wirklich die DH Variante sein muss, oder ob die AM oder gar die XC nicht ausreicht? Da sind ja jedesmal so 1/2 Tafel Schokolade dazwischen.

1 cm höher ist sicher problemlos zu verkraften. Im 3.0er Hinterbau kann man zwar 27,5" fahren, aber ich mag den Bock nicht insgesamt hoch setzen und es wird dann auch sau eng hinten drin. Nebenbei tut die Felge/Nabe ihren Dienst gut.


----------



## slash-sash (20. April 2015)

Ich finde 13,5kg gar nicht so abwägig. Ich habe mein 2.0 auf 1x10 umgebaut, ihm eine verstellbare Carbondruckstrebe, XO Carbonkurbel,, nen Carbonlenker verpasst und es wiegt mit einer 180er Durolux mit TA-System und nem Vivid Air 14,1kg. Bei ordentlichen Reifen: MM und HD in 650b. Meine Felgen sind AMRide mit 25 MW. 
Jetzt werde ich die bereits im Keller deponierte Mattoc noch montieren und die Carbonfelgen in AM Laminierung. 
Ach, und ich habe noch nen Works Components Steuersatz verbaut. Allerdings nur, weil das 2.0 nen steileren Winkel hat, als seine Nachfolger. Ich denke mal, dass ich nachher um die 13,6kg landen werde. Und da ist mit Sicherheit noch Luft. 
Aber ob du wirklich mit deinen genannten Veränderungen da hin kommst?! Das bezweifle ich auch. Was wiegt dein SL denn jetzt?


Sascha


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. April 2015)

Meine wiegt mit Rohloff und den neuen Reifen MM/MM
genau 14,9 kg
Ich kann gut damit leben ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Aber ob du wirklich mit deinen genannten Veränderungen da hin kommst?! Das bezweifle ich auch. Was wiegt dein SL denn jetzt?


Hmm, ich muss noch öfters "Ausstattung siehe Bild Signatur" schreiben?
Hier ist der direkte Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1645566 14,3 kg

Alleine zwischen Baron 2,5 26" und TK 2,4 27,5" sind 220g. Wobei ich bei den Gewichten bei Conti auf der Seite lachen muss. Mein Baron wiegt ganz knapp unter 1400 g Konti gibt 1215 g an. LOL. Der Unterschied beim TK 2,4 in 26" ist definitiv nicht so groß zwischen Angabe und echt.
Auf breiter Felge sollte mir der TK rein laufen. Bin die RQ jahrelang vor dem Baron 2,5 gefahren.

Mattoc 27,5 zu Lyrik Coil sind 2370 g zu 1880 g! Schwupps wieder 490 g.

Damit schon bei mindestens 700 g weg. Da sollten sich doch 100 g bei der Felge/Laufrad vorne einsparen lassen. Wenn nicht, wird die Marke halt knapp verfehlt. Es ist definitiv merklich leichter. Ich krieg den Bock nur unwillig auf's Hinterrad.


----------



## rzOne20 (20. April 2015)

ich finde die gewichte, auch wenns mir egal ist, trotzdem seltsam. mein teibun sollte doch vom rahmen her schon 500 g weniger sein, und komm trotzdem nur auf knapp unter 14 kg. das aber mit carbon LRS, 1 x 10 antrieb, syntace parts ohne verstellstütze, ...


egal. zum aktuellen thema: ich hab vorne "nur" AM version und hinten DH version. vonre 35 mm MW hinten "nur" 30 mm. prüfe das ob > 30 mm MW und Trailking 2,4 auch sicher in hinterbau passt. bei mir hats zwar gepasst, aber viiiiel zu knapp:





hab dann noch mountainking 2,4" probiert, aber auch zu knapp. jetzt hab ich grad den maxxix minion dhrII in 2,3" 3C maxxterra, der hat ausreichend platz!

felgen sind sehr gutmütig zum aufbau gewesen, hab aber erst in summe 4 stück von nextie verbaut. daher würde ich nächstes mal "nur" 28 speichen nehmen. geht schneller und ist günstiger.
das mit dem hier erwähnten "viel schwieriger" zu zentrieren empfinde ich nur bei 24L leichtbaufelgen so. also felgen dies sofort verzieht bei einem zucker. das ist ja bei diesen sehr sehr steifen nicht der fall.


----------



## zec (20. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379404 Hab mittlerweile eine X1 mit Bionicon Oval 30T direkt Mount! Und es wäre auch schleifarbeit erforderlich gewesen. Is aber was auf 5 Minuten , somit für mich OK!


OK - danke für das Bild und die Beschreibung. Ein bissl schleifen werde ich ebenfalls überleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (20. April 2015)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan: Also am meisten Gewicht sparen ohne großartig Geld auszugeben kannst du beim Vorderreifen. Wenn du deinen Baron mit 1400g gegen einen Maxxis Minion DHRII mit Exo-Karkasse und Supertacky-Gummi tauscht, hast auf einen Sitz 500g weg. Auch bei einem Onza mit der DH-Karkasse und dem 45a²-Gummi sparst dir 300g - der wäre halt vom Volumen her mit dem Baron vergleichbar. Beide genannten Reifen lassen sich übrigens Tubeless fahren und somit ersparst dir den Schlauch.


----------



## slash-sash (20. April 2015)

Also ich habe sie in 35mm MW bestellt. Zur Not kommt halt nen schmalerer Reifen drauf. Sa ich aber davon ausgehe, dass ich den LRS länger haben werde, als das Fanes, kann es gut sein, dass das nächste Bike dann auch + Reifen fähig ist. 
Und der Trend geht ganz klar zu breiten Felgen. was habe ich jetzt vom Sea Otter Festival gelesen?! Alex Rims hat ne 30mm Felge mit 570g vorgestellt. Da fahre ich mit meiner AM-Version mit 440g gar nicht schlecht. 
Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt. 


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

@zec Hmm, die 895 g welche Maxxis angeben stehen in Kontrast zu den 1215 g die Conti für den Baron angibt. Wie viel Schwindelt Maxxis? Conti "lügt" bei meinen letzten Baron immer mindestens 150 g.

Netto ohne "Lüge" sind es gerade mal 320 g. Wie kommst du auf 500 g?

Aber ja, der Minion ist sowieso einen Versuch wert.

@rzOne20 die 14,3 kg passen, die Waage stimmt bis auf 100 g und stehen bleiben tut sie aktuell bei 14,26 (wenn der Bock sauber ist).


----------



## zec (20. April 2015)

Naja, habe es auf deinen Baron bezogen, den du mit knapp unter 1400g gewogen hast. Habe letzte Woche vier der erwähnten Maxxis bekommen - zwei in Supertacky und zwei mit der Maxxterra-Mischung. Die beiden Maxxterra waren ein bissl leichter (848g und 869g) und die beiden Supertacky ein bissl schwerer (904g und 923g) als laut Hersteller. Wenn man von einem 900g DHR II ausgeht, hast eben die 500g Ersparnis zu deinem Baron. Der Minion ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht so voluminös wie der Baron - das muss dir auch klar sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

Fein. Danke. Dann kommt der Supertacky mal auf die Probiertliste, dann aber bei 27,5" wenn ich den Umbau denn machen werde. Wenn es ein wenig weniger Ballon ist, ists auch ok. Die Felge wird ja breiter, dann wirds da wieder mehr Ballon.


----------



## zec (20. April 2015)

Noch was - die von mir gewogenen waren 26". Wenn du 27,5" nimmst, bekommst den 2,4" nur in der Drahtversion und der hat auch knapp 1300g.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

Määäh. :/ Also gar ne 26er Mattoc mit 170 mm kaufen und sonst nur den Reifen wechseln?


----------



## zec (20. April 2015)

Oder aber den Highroller II, der hat dann in 2,4x27,5 knappe 1000g, aber nur mit der Maxxterra-Mischung.


----------



## zec (20. April 2015)

Die Mattoc könntest du ja in 27,5" kaufen (für den späteren Rahmen, der wohl sicher mal kommen wird) und mit deinen 26"-LR weiter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. April 2015)

Die Mattoc kannste umbauen wie du lustig bist. Die 3?mm Unterschied im Vorlauf spürste jedenfalls nicht


----------



## mueslimann (20. April 2015)

Weil's grad etwas passt:
Generell, wie sind so die Erfahrungen mit der Fanes auf 650B/27,5" ? 
Die Fanes steht ganz oben mit auf der Liste für's nächste Radl, aber dann mit 650B. 
Ich weiß, dass es dazu einen Thread im Alutech Forum gibt, der ist nur ziemlich ruhig dafür geworden, dass die 4.0er Version mittlerweile problemlos 650B-kompatibel ist und viele Fanes-Komplettbikes so ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5" ist fahrerisch irrelevant. Wer ihn spüren will, der spürt ihn, der Rest nicht.

Was relevant ist, ist die Tatsache, dass es keine gescheiten Gabeln für´s Grobe in 27,5" gibt. Pike, Mattoc und Co sind nicht schlecht, aber noch lange kein Ersatz für Lyrik, Vengeance oder gar Totem. Die Fanes ist imho mehr "Freerider" als "Enduro" und verdient daher ne vernünftige Gabel


----------



## mueslimann (20. April 2015)

So grob würde es bei mir nicht, ne Pike würde mir reichen. Die 36er Fox gibt es ja auch noch. Beide würde ich in der gleichen Klasse wie eine Lyrik ansiedeln; klar, eine Totem ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer, für mich aber eh nicht relevant. 
Ich würde die Fanes als Enduro aufbauen, mit Potentail nach oben/Sicherheitsreserven.


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2015)

Warum dann keine Teibun? Ist genau das: Ein leichtes Enduro.


----------



## zec (20. April 2015)

Die neue 36 Float ist zumindest von den Abmessungen her mit einer Lyrik vergleichbar. Funktionieren soll sie auch sehr gut. Wenn du freilich unter vernünftige Gabel eine Stahlfedergabel meinst, schauts wahrlich mau aus am Markt  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (20. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Warum dann keine Teibun? Ist genau das: Ein leichtes Enduro.


 
Überlege mir das tatsächlich. 
Dagegen spricht: Reserven, Hinterbau. Mal sehen, der Unterschied in der Tretlagerhöhe wäre letztlich gering, die sonstige Geometrie sagt mir bei der Fanes, von den nackten Zahlen her, etwas mehr zu.


----------



## slash-sash (20. April 2015)

Warum es im extra angelegten Fred für die Fanes im 650b-Trimm ruhig geworden ist, ist relativ einfach zu erklären: es ist alles gesagt worden!!!
Nee, mal ehrlich. Im Grunde ist es ja wirklich so. Der Fred hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber im Grunde sind dort ja Vor-/Nachteile da drin ja schon beschrieben. 
ICH sehe das ein wenig differenzierter zu Kharne. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Fanes nicht mehr Freerider, als Enduro, sondern ein Chameleon. 
Sprich, das was du willst, ist das Fanes. Wenn du es als Freerider aufbauen willst, kein Ding. Coildämpfer rein und ne "richtige" Gabel vorne rein. M.M.n ist ein Totem zu steif. Die anderen genannten passen super. 
Bei nem 2.0 würde ich den Lenkwinkel noch abflachen. Ich hatte das 2.0 mit ner 180er Durolux aufgebaut. Funzt 
Zuletzt sogar mit 650b und 15,8kg.  
Jetzt gehe ich genau den gegenteiligen Weg. Mattoc rein, 1x10 und so weiter. Gewichtstechnisch weis ich es noch nicht, aber es werden um die 13,5kg werden. Plus minus. 
Also eher Enduro. 
Und das ist genau das, wo ich konträr zu Kharne gehe. 
Das Fanes siedelt sich irgendwo zwischen Enduro und Freerider an. Meiner Meinung nach kann sie aber alles drum herum genauso gut.
Ich würde sie immer wieder kaufen. 
Der einzige Punkt, der mir im Kopf rum schwirrt, ist die Tatsache, dass die mit +Reifen wohl nicht kann. Ob ich das brauche oder wirklich will, keine Ahnung. Aber das ist ja das Schöne in unserem Hobby. Es soll weiter gehen. 


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2015)

zec schrieb:


> Die Mattoc könntest du ja in 27,5" kaufen (für den späteren Rahmen, der wohl sicher mal kommen wird) und mit deinen 26"-LR weiter fahren.


Kann man auch die 27,5er Mattoc auf 170 umbauen, so daß es mit 26" Bestückung von den Höhen besser passt? Offiziell wohl nicht, aber geht's trotzdem?


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2015)

Sogar offiziell. Die Gabeln unterscheiden sich nur im Vorlauf. Du kannst sie mit 170mm Federweg für 26" fahren und später ne andere Reboundeinheit einbauen und dann bei gleicher EBH mit 160mm Federweg ein 27,5" Laufrad fahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2015)

Ok, also 15mm-Umbausatz für die vordere Nabe (von 20mm) und eine 27,5" Gabel und dazu das 170 mm Umbauset und ich könnte es probieren.
Einen Shop parat der die letzten zwei Punkte bezahlbar vorrätig hat?  Die Pro sehe ich überall für 529€ ausgerufen in 27,5" und 160 mm. Das 170 mm Kit ist mir noch nirgends aufgefallen. Wäre ein netter Versuch mal zu schauen ob so eine Endurogabel irgendwie an die Lyrik RC2DH Coil rankommt und ob ich die grob 450g weniger Gewicht merke und in Summe dann zufriedener bin.


----------



## slash-sash (21. April 2015)

Du brauchst kein Umbaukit, da es keinen gibt. Ist alles bei der Gabel dabei. 


Sascha


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2015)

Die altehrwürdigen "Freeride" Forken sind ein gutes Stück steifer, ob dir die Steifigkeit von Pike und Co reicht musst du selbst rausfinden. Imho sind Pike und Co ein netter Ersatz für Rev, 150mm 32 und Co, aber nicht für Lyrik und Co.


----------



## slash-sash (21. April 2015)

Ich bin bis jetzt zwar auch noch keine aktuelle Enduro Gabel gefahren (meine Mattoc muss auf ihren Einsatz warten, bis die Carbon Felgen kommen), aber ich muss Kharne da Recht geben. Auch ich bin gespannt. Wobei mein "Geballer" die aktuellen Enduro Gabeln locker aushalten. Wenn ich so sehe, was da in den unterschiedlichen Enduro Serien so mit angestellt wird.
Aber genau aus diesem Grunde wage ich die Prognose, dass Pike, Mattoc und Co. ihre Standrohre um eine Nummer vergrößert bekommen. Steifigkeit und Optik sind hier wohl die Argumente. 


Sascha


----------



## mueslimann (21. April 2015)

Was ich nicht so recht verstehe: die Pike ist doch auch eine 35mm Gabel, wie die Lyrik. Wurde an den Wandstärken, dem Casting und der Krone soviel Gewicht gespart, dass die Pike nun merklich weicher ist, als die Lyrik? 
Eine 36er Fox dürfte nachwievor so steif sein wie damals.


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2015)

Wie soll die neue 36 so steif sein wie die alte, wenn sie 500 Gramm abgespeckt hat, die aber nicht nur auf das Innenleben zurückzuführen sind?

Für den "Normalo" mag das nicht spürbar sein, aber wenn man was schwerer ist, dann merkt man das deutlich, dass ne Pike eben nicht so steif ist wie ne Lyrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (21. April 2015)

Na ja gut. Aber wo ist das Optimum von Steifigkeit? Selbst Rock Shox hat eingesehen, dass sie es mit der Steifigkeit einer Totem ü übertrieben haben. Also gibt es irgendwo da drunter einen optimalen Steifigkeitswert. Ob jetzt Pike und Co. zu instabil sind, wird man sehen. Ich persönlich glaube schon. 


Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (21. April 2015)

mir is die pike nicht zu weich. hatte vorher 36fox talas und vangeance coil. ich selbst spüre da auch nicht das sie weicher ist. aber die kommt im leben nicht an eine coil ran.
hab mich da bissl von dem gehype hier im forum anstecken lassen und eine pike gekauft.


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2015)

Wer merkt bitte woran, dass die Mattoc/Pike zu weich sind? Genauso, wie neue Produkte gehypt werden, werden sie auch verrissen. Man sollte sich da vielleicht öfter eine eigene Meinung bilden.
Und ja, mit cleveren Castings und Kronen kann man schon ordentlich Gewicht sparen, wenn man Material an weniger beanspruchten Stellen wegnimmt. Zudem werden hier (bis auf alte und neue 36) Gabeln mit offenem Ölbad und Gabeln mit Dämpfungskartusche verglichen. Dabei geht es mir nicht um die letzen Gramm. Die Totem und die Lyrik sind sehr schön stabile Gabeln und auch ich würde mich über eine Lyrik für 650B mit Charger-Dämpfung freuen. Die kann dann auch gern 37mm Standrohre haben (immer einen mehr als Fox  ) und 170-180mm, aber auf jeden Fall wieder 20 mm Steckachse. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass mir und meiner Fahrweise Mattoc, Pike, F35 und Co. nicht gewachsen wären.


----------



## raenii (24. April 2015)

nabend, hab heute zum zweiten mal die Titan-Konterschraube vom Horstlink verloren (ja trotz gekonterter Madenschraube und Loctite )...jetzt wollte ich auf der Alutech Homepage Ersatz bestellen und habe festgestellt dass es zwei Versionen gibt?
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerschraube-Horstlink-Titan-5
http://alutech-cycles.com/Titan-Senkkopfschraube-fuer-Horstlink
http://alutech-cycles.com/Titan-Senkkopfschraube-fuer-Horstlink
Weiß jemand welche die neuere, vermutlich bessere, Version der beiden ist? Die Flache Titanschraube hat nun doch ein ziemlich kurzes Gewinde...


----------



## xalex (24. April 2015)

die zweite kenne ich nicht, die müsste dann die Neue sein.
Dann müssen aber die Bolzen auch verändert worden sein. Bei meinen ist das Gewinde gar nciht tief genug geschnitten für so eine Schraube...
Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal anrufen


----------



## fiizz (25. April 2015)

raenii schrieb:


> nabend, hab heute zum zweiten mal die Titan-Konterschraube vom Horstlink verloren (ja trotz gekonterter Madenschraube und Loctite )...jetzt wollte ich auf der Alutech Homepage Ersatz bestellen und habe festgestellt dass es zwei Versionen gibt?
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerschraube-Horstlink-Titan-5
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Titan-Senkkopfschraube-fuer-Horstlink
> Weiß jemand welche die neuere, vermutlich bessere, Version der beiden ist? Die Flache Titanschraube hat nun doch ein ziemlich kurzes Gewinde...


Hi xalex,
die kurze Schraube ist die, die mit Madenschraube gekontert wird. 
Die lange Schraube hat es früher nicht gegeben. Schätze daher, dass die für V4 ist: Jetzt offenbar unverlierbar , oder wozu ist sonst die Nut, wenn nicht für Sprengring?  Wer hier hat am Horstlink der V4 schon schrauben müssen?


----------



## snicker (27. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

verfolge zurzeit gespannt das Thema +650B Reifen. Wollte mein Fanes 4.0 jetzt auf 27.5 Felgen umrüsten, würde dann gleich Felgen nehmen die eine Innenbreite von min 30 mm haben. Weiss einer was max an Reifenbreite Passt ? Bei meinen zurzeit verbauten 26 zoll und 2,4 zoll Reifen ist noch Platz vorhanden weiss aber nicht wie es ausschaut wenn man erstmal 27,5 Felgen drauf hat.


----------



## mueslimann (27. April 2015)

Vom Durchmesser her gilt etwa: 650B+ = 29er 
Wird wohl kaum passen.


----------



## Kharne (27. April 2015)

Da in die Fanes grade so 65mm reingehen wirste das Thema 27+ knicken können. Ist eh scheisse. Die Reifen haben keinen Durchschlagschutz und wabbeln gerne rum, wenn du mit angepasstem Druck fährst. Nett für´n Anfänger Hardtail, nix wenn du das Gas stehen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chubbi (29. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal eine Frage: Ich suche ein Fanes in XXL und dieses wird auf der Homepage von Alutech nur noch aus dem Restposten Lagerverkauf als Enduro 2.0 angeboten. Soweit so gut. Meine Frage ist ob man diesen Rahmen mit den neuen Alu- oder gar Karbonsitzstreben und den Titanschrauben updaten kann. Dies wird mir leider aus den Beschreibungen nicht so ganz klar.

Danke und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## toddy (29. April 2015)

Keiner wird es dir besser beantworten können!!!

http://alutech-cycles.com/Kontakt


----------



## cxfahrer (29. April 2015)

Du solltest vorher dazu den JÜ anrufen. Beim 2.0 ist ja eh die Frage, welche Strebe da verbaut ist, die alten sind ja wohl reihenweise gebrochen, und auch mit dem Sitzrohr gab es wohl Probleme, wenn ich mir die massiven Verstärkungen an meinem 3.0er anschau.
Ich bekam kostenfrei für mein 3.0er XXL eine neue Kettenstrebe verbaut - leichter wurde der Rahmen davon aber auch nicht  ....trotzdem, ein geiles Gerät als Freerider (für ein EN zu schwer).
Aber lieber vorher alles abfragen, ganz billig ist der Rahmen ja nicht.


----------



## Chubbi (29. April 2015)

Danke für die Antworten.
@cxfahrer: wie schwer ist den Dein Rahmen in XXL? In einem anderen Thread zum Fanes wurde gesagt das der Hinterbau recht "weich" bei seitlichen Belastungen sein soll. Du wirst ja bei der passenden Größe zu dem XXL Rahmen bestimmt auch ein dementsprechendes Gewicht haben. Wie schätz Du das ein?
Zur Zeit fahre ich noch mein gutes altes (und jetzt nicht lachen) Banshee Scream, auch für Touren, und ich möchte mir was moderneres zulegen. Ich bin beim Fanes gelandet da dieses ein für mich vertrauenserweckendes Gewicht hat und ich viele Teile übernehmen könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. April 2015)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8865/alutech-full-suspension-fanes-enduro-3-0

Ich wiege ganz normale 92kg netto, und ich habe auch lieber ein Bike < 13kg, wenn es gut funktioniert, als eins mit 16,5kg. Allerdings liegt die Fanes auch aufgrund ihres Gewichts (besonders mit Vivid Coil) sehr satt.

Der Hinterbau ist nicht weich, aber flext ein wenig. Ich war damit jetzt in La Palma und am Okopf und auf Hometrails unterwegs, und den Flex habe ich nicht mal wahrgenommen. Kann sein, dass der bei Highspeedanliegern stört.


----------



## Chubbi (29. April 2015)

16,5 kg wäre für mich und mein jetziges Bike schon extrem Leichtbau . Danke für Deine Einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (29. April 2015)

Also mal zum Flex: Ich kann mich gut erinnern, dass bei den ersten Test der Fanes der leicht flexende Hinterbau als Pluspunkt gewertet wurde. Das gibt wohl entsprechend Laufruhe in rumpeligen Passagen. Der Geschmack der Kunden ging aber in den letzten Jahren wohl eher zu steifen Hinterbauten, deshalb bietet Alutech auch die "großen" Titanschrauben an......


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. April 2015)

Wenns rumpelig ist, ist die Fanes super, denn der Hinterbau "schlabbert" schön hinterher. Liegt aber auch an den Staubsaugerfähigkeiten. Ich hab jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein steiferer Hinterbau bei durchgedrückten Anliegern angenehmer ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. April 2015)

Der leichte Flex war auf LaPalma auf diesem gräßlichen Rumpelstück unterhalb Torre del Time, wo man nie eine richtige Linie in den Lavabrocken findet, sicher von Vorteil.
Für ein schnelles leichtes Race-Enduro könnte es halt stören, und es gibt ja Leute hier, die ihre Fanes auf 13kg bringen...mein Spectral hatte da zwar einen steiferen Hinterbau, aber die Pike flexte mehr und die Federung hinten, da sag ich nix mehr zu.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. April 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...auf LaPalma auf diesem gräßlichen Rumpelstück unterhalb Torre del Time, wo man nie eine richtige Linie in den Lavabrocken findet, ...


Das ist nicht gräßlich, das ist super!  Ab da bis zum Cafe del Time.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (29. April 2015)

Ich hab nix gegen schwere Bikes. 
Man kann ein Fanes aber auch leicht aufbauen. Meines wiegt unter 12kg.
Ich wiege 90kg.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. April 2015)

Und, schonmal vom Torre del Time damit runter gerappelt   ?

(Wobei, Mitradler hat des mit nem Hardtail gefahren).


----------



## Speedskater (29. April 2015)

Ich fand Torre del Time runterschraddeln mit meinem Marin Mount Vision nicht so der Brüller. Mit meinem Fanes ist das sicher etwas fluffiger.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (29. April 2015)

@cxfahrer 
Nee, noch nicht. 
Meine Fanes stand noch nie an der Eisdiele oder Biergarten. Wird schon anständig bewegt. Extremer Leichtbau find ich, ists nicht. Die Teile halten. 
Gehen würde da noch einiges.


----------



## mogli.ch (30. April 2015)

Chubbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage: Ich suche ein Fanes in XXL und dieses wird auf der Homepage von Alutech nur noch aus dem Restposten Lagerverkauf als Enduro 2.0 angeboten. Soweit so gut. Meine Frage ist ob man diesen Rahmen mit den neuen Alu- oder gar Karbonsitzstreben und den Titanschrauben updaten kann. Dies wird mir leider aus den Beschreibungen nicht so ganz klar.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Torsten


Der Horst Link der 2.0 Kettenstrebe muss angepasst werden. Hat mir bei meinem der Jü gemacht!
Die Schrauben sollten auch gehen.


----------



## Chubbi (30. April 2015)

@mogli.ch : Danke für die Auskunft. Hatte bei Alutech angerufen, aber der Cheffe ist erst nächste Woche wieder da. Ganz genau konnte mir das mit der Änderung nicht erklärt werden. Weisst Du was an dem Horst geändert werden muss und was das in etwa gekostet hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (3. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand das genaue Rahmengewicht der Fanes EN 4.0 in XL ?
Dankeschön


----------



## zec (3. Mai 2015)

Schau mal hier:
3.0 XL -> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9990/alutech-full-suspension-fanes-enduro-3-0
4.0 M -> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9910/alutech-full-suspension-fanes-4-0

Gewichtsmäßig hat sich zwischen 3.0 und 4.0 nicht viel gemacht - deiner wird wohl auch um die 3500g haben, also vergleichbar mit meinem.


----------



## mogli.ch (5. Mai 2015)

@Chubbi: Ich denke mann muss die Bohrung im Horstlink der Kettenstrebe etwas aufreiben damit die IGUS Lagerwelle und die Gleitlager passen. Für mich sind nur die Kosten des Versands angefallen, da ich das Bike mit Carbonstreben bestellt hatte. Da die Carbonstreben damals nicht lieferbar waren, hatte Jü mir freundlicherweise die Alustreben verbaut und später dann auf die Carbon umgebaut.


----------



## Chubbi (5. Mai 2015)

OK. Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Mai 2015)

Habe nun auch das Problem, dass das Lager zwischen Druckstrebe und Wippe zerbröselt ist und nur der äußere Ring des Lages noch drin ist. Genau so wie auf dem Bild unten von mest1.



mest1 schrieb:


> ￼  Anhang anzeigen 373288
> Hi,
> kann mir einer vielleicht helfen und mir sagen wie ich hier den Rest vom Lager raus bekomme, hab heute als daheim war gemerkt das sich die schraube gelöst hatte und als ich sie raus geschraubt habe ist mir das halbe Lager entgegen gekommen. Und vielleicht weiß ja einer was für ein Lager das ist das ich es mir bestellen kann. Ist das obere Lager von der Sitzstrebe, Verbindung zur Wippe.
> 
> Gruß Ümüt





mest1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, werd mir dieses Werkzeug bestellen, hab keine Lust was zu improvisieren
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/131422389355?redirect=mobile



Hast Du das mit dem Werkzeug gut rausbekommen?

Oder hat sonst noch jemand Tipps?

Die Strebe muss ich dazu wahrscheinlich komplett ausbauen und dann am besten einspannen, oder?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. Mai 2015)

Es wäre auch eine Option den Rahmen an JÜ zu schicken und es bei ihm machen zu lassen (dann evtl. gleich alle Lager?).
Zumindest wenn er nicht gerade auf einer Messe bzw. einem Bikefestival ist.

Wenn man nur den Rahmen (oder gar nur die Strebe) schickt, bleibt man innerhalb des Packmaßes 120x60x60 und der Versand kostet dann national nur €7. Innerhalb einer Woche sollte man das gute Stück dann wieder zurückhaben. Als meine Kettenstrebe gerichtet wurde, hat es einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## mest1 (6. Mai 2015)

@tommybgoode Hab mir das Werkzeug nicht bestellt da ich einfach mal versucht habe von außen einen kleinen Schraubenzieher an zusetzen und vorsichtig raus zu klopfen, was auch sehr gut funktioniert hat. 
Das Werkzeug wird da an der Stelle leider auch nicht funktionieren,  da das Lager ja innen ist und du damit hat nicht ran kommst, das Werkzeug würde z.B. an dem Lager welches über dem Tretlager sitzt gut funktionieren.


----------



## Pleitegeier (6. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ne Frage bzgl. des Gewichts des Fanes 3.0. Ich habe die Gewichtsdatenbank gecheckt, das Thema hier durchsucht und Alutech angerufen, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer.

Nackter Rahmen in Größe M laut Alutech ~3.2kg. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? 

Ist ein Aufbau um die 14kg machbar, ohne sich in Unkosten zu stürzen und an Haltbarkeit (es soll dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend bewegt werden) einzusparen? Carbonstrebe, XTR- und  Tunekomponenten etc. sind keine Option


----------



## slash-sash (6. Mai 2015)

14,1 kg. Allerdings mit deiner, warum auch immer, nicht gewollten Carbonstrebe und 650b.  Allerdings ist das ein 2.0, ebenfalls in Gr. M,  und soweit ich informiert bin, ein wenig schwerer. 
Was ich damit sagen will, es ist definitiv machbar. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (6. Mai 2015)

Für mich stellt sich zu allererst die Frage was ist bei dir: ".... (es soll dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend bewegt werden)...."?
Die Fanes ist so vielseitig aufbaubar das das mit dem Einsatzgebiet so eine Sache ist. 
Da du aber schon mit einem 14Kg Aufbau durch die Türe kamst frage ich mich nur, will er die Fanes die Meiste Zeit tragen oder will er sie fahren.

Auch ein wenig Übergewicht tut der Fahrfreude keinen Abbruch bei der Fanes.


----------



## Pleitegeier (6. Mai 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich möchte ein frauentaugliches Bike aufbauen und habe nen gebrauchten Rahmen im Auge, ohne Carbonstrebe. Gegen die Strebe habe ich nichts, möchte sie nur nicht zusätzlich kaufen.

Einsatzgebiet ist lt. Alutech Enduro - Freeride light. Ich mag diese Klassifizierung weniger, aber diese Art Bikes sollten schon was abkönnen. Auch wenn es in erster Linie harmlosen Hometrails bewegt wird, soll sie auch mal mit mir in den Park oder Bikeurlaub (abfahrtsorientiert in den Alpen) machen ohne ich Sorge haben muss, dass ihr die Parts wegbröseln . Ich selbst bin kein Lightweight-Fan und musste hier im Forum schon öfter über Bikeaufbauten schmunzeln. Bspw. solider Enduro-/FR-Rahmen gepaart mit Leightweightlaufrädern und CC-Pellen. Ich will damit sagen, dass ich nicht auf Biegen und Brechen ein Gewicht anstrebe, wenn die Haltbarkeit leidet.

Die 14kg habe ich in den Raum geworfen, da sie schon öfter ein Giant Trance einer Freundin in Größe S gefahren ist, das leider knapp unter 13kg liegt und ihr mein Bock mit 16,irgendwas viel zu fett ist.

EDIT



-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Auch ein wenig Übergewicht tut der Fahrfreude keinen Abbruch bei der Fanes.


Sie hat halt keinen Plan und wird auch anhand des Gewichts "bewerten", ist einfach so. Der Ersteindruck muss gut sein!


----------



## ollo (6. Mai 2015)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich möchte ein frauentaugliches Bike aufbauen und habe nen gebrauchten Rahmen im Auge, ohne Carbonstrebe. Gegen die Strebe habe ich nichts, möchte sie nur nicht zusätzlich kaufen.
> 
> Sie hat halt keinen Plan und wird auch anhand des Gewichts "bewerten", ist einfach so. Der Ersteindruck muss gut sein!




da haste mal ein Frauenbike mit 13,6 und Endurotauglich ist es auch (Fanes Signaturserie in Größe M)


----------



## slash-sash (6. Mai 2015)

Das klingt doch nach einem Plan. 
Wie schaut's denn mit Teilen aus? Hast du welche oder willst du komplett neu/gebraucht kaufen. 
Ich behaupte mal, dass mein Rad nicht kasstriert ist; MM vorne, HD hinten. 
Wenn du also mal schreibst, was du an Parts hast, könnten wir dir helfen darauf aufzubauen und dich in Teilen "beraten". 
Ich habe meine Teile alle gewogen. Somit kann ich dir sagen, dass meine Alustrebe im Vergleich zur verstellbaren Carbondruckstrebe 286g ausmacht. Was man allerdings auch wieder rein holen kann. 


Sascha


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. Mai 2015)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> ...Der Ersteindruck muss gut sein!



Dann kannst Du für die erste Vorstellung auch 2.25er NNs nehmen und noch einmal ordentlich Gewicht sparen bevor Du 2.5er Minions mit Exo aufziehst


----------



## Duc851 (6. Mai 2015)

Oder du nimmst Ibex DH 2.4 in der 120er Karkasse statt den Exo Minions. Bei der 42a-Version spart das 150-200g pro Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (6. Mai 2015)

ollo schrieb:


> da haste mal ein Frauenbike mit 13,6 und Endurotauglich ist es auch (Fanes Signaturserie in Größe M)


 Bin überzeugt.



slash-sash schrieb:


> Das klingt doch nach einem Plan.
> Wie schaut's denn mit Teilen aus? Hast du welche oder willst du komplett neu/gebraucht kaufen.
> Ich behaupte mal, dass mein Rad nicht kasstriert ist; MM vorne, HD hinten.
> Wenn du also mal schreibst, was du an Parts hast, könnten wir dir helfen darauf aufzubauen und dich in Teilen "beraten".
> Ich habe meine Teile alle gewogen. Somit kann ich dir sagen, dass meine Alustrebe im Vergleich zur verstellbaren Carbondruckstrebe 286g ausmacht. Was man allerdings auch wieder rein holen kann.


Ich habe zwar noch Teile rumfliegen, aber davon lässt sich für mein Vorhaben kaum was verwenden. Es wird eine Mischung aus gebrauchten und neuen Teilen. Der Rahmen selbst war bis heute noch nicht klar, aber es wird das Fanes werden. Es ist fast alles offen und Gewicht einsparen mal ne neue Herausforderung . Sicher ist bisher nur, dass es Shimanobremsen werden, XT oder Zee und die Laufräder lila Naben haben, da werden es wohl die Hope Naben werden (habe sonst noch keine in Lila entdeckt) 



Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du für die erste Vorstellung auch 2.25er NNs nehmen und noch einmal ordentlich Gewicht sparen bevor Du 2.5er Minions mit Exo aufziehst





Duc851 schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst Ibex DH 2.4 in der 120er Karkasse statt den Exo Minions. Bei der 42a-Version spart das 150-200g pro Reifen!


Reifen habe ich tatsächlich an zwei Sätze gedacht. Etwas leichtes mit wenig Rollwiderstand, NN nicht unwahrscheinlich, muss die Hans Dampf noch Probe fahren und vom Gewicht her checken. Ein Satz Reifen fürs Grobe, da habe ich noch was über. An den Ibex gefiel mir irgendwas nicht, ich weiss allerdings nicht was . Von Maxxis halte ich nicht mehr so viel, seitdem die vor Jahren die Preise so extrem angehoben haben.


----------



## Duc851 (6. Mai 2015)

Deswegen fahr ich auch klassisch vorne nen 42a Minion und hinten nen 60a Ardent. Für die 3C-Varianten wird nämlich unverschämt viel Asche verlangt. Übrigens kommen Onza, On one und Specialized-Reifen auch aus dem Maxxis-Backofen ;-)


----------



## metal1986 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab meine Fanes jetzt erst zwei mal kurz bewegt und schon bahnt sich das erste Problem an. Vielleicht kennt das ja der ein oder andere und kann mir einen Tipp geben wie das zu beheben ist:




Das Lager aus der Wippe oben links kommt heraus. Wenn ich mit viel Kraft die Wippe zusammendrücke verschwindet das Lager komplett darin. Wie mir scheint ist die Wippe etwas zu breit. Kann ich die ausbauen und irgendwie enger biegen?

Grüße JoJo


----------



## Thiel (6. Mai 2015)

Nein, morgen Alutech anrufen und vorher eine Mail mit dem Bild schicken.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Mai 2015)

Grünen Lagerkleber kaufen. Auseinanderbauen. Lager ganz raus klopfen, alles sauber machen. Lager wieder einkleben. Hatte ich auch mal. Diese Lösung wirst du auch von JÜ genannt bekommen, aber ja, ruf an! Das klappt in dem Fall sicher auch ohne Bild.


----------



## rsem (7. Mai 2015)

Bestell Dir noch die 2 Titanschrauben für die Lagerbefestigung und mach alles wie es Prof. Dr. YoMan beschrieben hat.
War bei mir auch, mit den neuen Schrauben passiert das nicht mehr.


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Mai 2015)

War bei mir auch so,  habe dann auf jeder Seite 2 Unterlegscheiben drunter geschoben um das ganze spannungsfrei zu montieren.

Seid dem wandert da nichts mehr.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Mai 2015)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Es wäre auch eine Option den Rahmen an JÜ zu schicken und es bei ihm machen zu lassen (dann evtl. gleich alle Lager?).



Danke, aber die Lager habe ich mir schon geholt. Außerdem bräuchte ich das Rad möglichst am Donnerstag wieder. Und schließlich will man ja auch ab und zu was lernen 



mest1 schrieb:


> @tommybgoode Hab mir das Werkzeug nicht bestellt da ich einfach mal versucht habe von außen einen kleinen Schraubenzieher an zusetzen und vorsichtig raus zu klopfen, was auch sehr gut funktioniert hat.
> Das Werkzeug wird da an der Stelle leider auch nicht funktionieren,  da das Lager ja innen ist und du damit hat nicht ran kommst, das Werkzeug würde z.B. an dem Lager welches über dem Tretlager sitzt gut funktionieren.



OK, Danke. Ich hab die Streben vorhin mal ausgebaut, ging überraschend schnell. Im eingebauten Zustand geht da gar nix. Außerdem muss ich mir morgen mal eine Heißluftpistole leihen. Nachdem ich den Ausdehnungskoeffizient von Alu und Stahl mal gegoogelt hat, war mir dann auch klar, warum das immer wieder empfohlen wird 

Von außen mit dem Schraubenzieher rausklopfen kann ich mir nur irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Ich habe mal versucht den Ring von innen auszuhebeln. Aber einen guten Ansatzpunkt finde ich da nicht. Kannst Du das noch irgendwie beschreiben wie Du das von außen gemacht hast?

Wenn ich die neuen Lager reinmache müssen die ja geklebt werden, oder? Da nehme ich dann irgendeine (mittel-)feste Schraubensicherung? Oder kann man da was bestimmtes empfehlen? Mittelfeste UHU-Schraubensicherung hätte ich da.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Mai 2015)

Lass das mit dem Hebeln, da zerstörst du den Lagersitz.
Am Außenring der ja bei dir noch drinn steckt gibts ja die Rillen/Kante für die Kugeln. Du nimmst einen zB massiven Schraubendreher und gehst von der Gegenseite durch. Bei den Rillen kannst du ihn "ansetzen". Dann klopfst du den Ring vorsichtig raus. Winkel immer nachsetzen. Heißluftfön ist sicher hilfreich.

Reinkleben würde ich nicht machen, bringt ja nix, außer der LAgersitz ist zu groß.


----------



## mest1 (8. Mai 2015)

@tommybgoode Ich war zu erst auch skeptisch aber es ging erstaunlich gut, ich rzone20 oben beschrieben hat gemacht. 
Die Lager habe ich mit dem selben Kleber den du auch hast rein geklebt nach dem es ja empfohlen wurde, keine Ahnung ob es unnötig ist hab es aber einfach mal gemacht,  ist ja kein Mehraufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (8. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!!

Ich habe jetzt auch bei Alutech anrufen können und von dort Infos bekommen. Für das Gespräch war es aber gut schon mal am Wochenende übers Forum etc. recherchieren zu können. Für alle, die ähnliche Probleme haben, die Auskunft von Alutech:

Mit Heißluftfön gut erhitzen, dann sollte das recht leicht rausgehen.
Einkleben würden sie auf alle Fälle machen. Sie empfehlen immer hochfeste Schraubensicherung.

Ob ich mir die jetzt noch extra kaufe, wenn ich schon die mittelfeste habe, schaue ich mal. Muss eh noch ins Bauhaus.

Super, dass Alutech für solche Fragen jetzt extra eine Nummer mit Hotline-Zeiten eingerichtet hat!!! Da weiß man dann, dass man zu bestimmten Zeiten schnell jemand kompetentes am Telefon hat.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2015)

Oder Lager- & Bchsenkleber. Der ist etwas dünnflüssiger, was vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2015)

Danke an alle. Hat geklappt. Als Rückmeldung für alle mit ähnlichen Problemen noch mal:

Mit Heißluftfön und gefühlvollem Rausschlagen so wie @rzOne20 und @mest1 das beschrieben haben ging das tatsächlich gut. Konnte ich mir nicht so vorstellen, da man ja ziemlich quer in das Lager schlägt, aber man ja eigentlich genau in "Austreibrichtung" schlagen müsste, was natürlich ohne inneren Lagerring nicht geht. Ich habe es mit Heißluftfön gemacht. Wie viel das ausgemacht hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Die noch halbwegs intakte Seite habe ich natürlich auch getauscht. Da ging das nach Erhitzen mit ein paar leichten Schlägen locker raus.

Eingeschlagen habe ich es, indem ich ein Holzstück auf die neuen Lager gelegt habe. Dann von der Gegenseite mit einem Schraubenzieher oder Holzstab o.ä. einschlagen. Vorher habe ich etwas Schraubensicherung drauf gemacht. Im Baumarkt hatten sie gerade keine hochfeste da, also habe ich die mittelfeste von UHU genommen, die ich sowieso da hatte.

Die erste größere Tour gestern mit ca. 1400 Hm hat auch alles gut funktioniert.

Die Lager sollte man vorher mit voller Fettpackung versehen. Das kostet praktisch keine Zeit und praktisch kein Geld. Beschrieben wird das auch auf der Seite von Alutech: http://alutech-cycles.com/True-Support (Fettpackung der Hinterbaulager vergrößern)

Lager muss man nicht die von Alutech nehmen. Die bekommt man deutlich günstiger online bei irgendeinem Lagerhändler.

Memo an mich: Nächstes mal die Lager tauschen bevor sie richtig kaputt sind. Dann geht das nämlich ruck zuck. Kosten tun die Lager ja praktisch nichts. Das war die billigste Reparatur, die ich je hatte...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2015)

Die Lager an Wippe und Strebe kann man auch sehr gut mit einem Schraubstock einpressen. So verkanten sie nicht so leicht. Die Lager am Hauptlagerwelle ziehe ich immer mit Gewindestange, dicken K-Scheiben und Muttern ein.


----------



## snicker (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Morgen,

spiele jetzt schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken auf 650b umzusteinen. Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich ? Felgen und Reifen sind ja nicht grade günstig. Merkt man ein Unterschied oder ist er so minimal im Fanes 4.0 das es sich nicht lohnt ?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2015)

Der Vorteil von 650b ist doch, dass das Tretlager um 2cm oder so tiefer im Verhältnis zu den Achsen sitzen kann. DAS spürt man schon, habe ich zumindest als ich ein 650b Bike hatte.
Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie das in einer 26" Fanes funktionieren soll, da man ja nur das Rad hinten waagrecht verschieben kann und nicht senkrecht wie zB bei Banshee.


----------



## Duc851 (12. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub es gibt ne spezielle 650b Sitzstrebe.


----------



## zec (12. Mai 2015)

Nein, der Rahmen ist für 26" und 27,5" der gleiche. Sowohl Ketten- als auch Sitzstrebe sind für den Einsatz eines 27,5" Laufrades vorbereitet (Verstellbereich der Kettenstrebe kann auch bei 27,5" komplett genutzt werden). An der Geometrie ändert sich dabei nur die Tretlagerhöhe (bei 27,5" höher) und freilich der Vorlauf durch die 27,5" Federgabel.


----------



## Duc851 (12. Mai 2015)

Ich versteh deinen Post nicht. Wenn Rahmen, Ketten- und Sitzstrebe gleich sind, woher kommt dann die niedrigere Tretlagerhöhe? Von anderen Umlenkhebeln oder kürzeren Dämpfern habe ich noch nichts gehört. Siemens-Lufthaken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (12. Mai 2015)

Naja, jetzt verwechselst du etwas: Der cxfahrer meinte, dass ein Vorteil von 650b der ist, dass das Tretlager im Verhältnis zu den Achsen der Laufräder (die sogenannte Tretlagerabsenkung) tiefer sitzen kann, was freilich stimmt. Dieser Vorteil gibt es aber beim Fanes 4.0 nicht, weil das Verhältnis zwischen Tretlager und Achsen bei beiden Laufradgrößen gleich ist. Somit bleibt sowohl bei 26", als auch bei 27,5" die Tretlagerabsenkung bei +10mm (Tretlager liegt also 10mm höher als die Achse der Naben), aber die Tretlagerhöhe beträgt bei 26" 345mm und bei 27,5" eben aufgrund der größeren Laufräder ein Stückerl mehr.


----------



## Duc851 (12. Mai 2015)

aah jetzt wird ein Schuh draus! 
Auf den ersten Blick konnte ich keine spezielle 650b Kettenstrebe finden. ich bin mir aber sicher, davon schon einmal gehört zu haben.


----------



## zec (12. Mai 2015)

Evtl. hat jemand seine Kettenstrebe bei Alutech ändern lassen, denn im Grunde wurde ja nur das Yoke halbkreisförmig ausgefräst um mehr Platz für das größere Laufrad zu schaffen.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2015)

Nein, ich meinte dieses grüne mit Rallystreifen in der Galerie, es hat 650b und das Rad in der vorderen Position - das ginge bei meiner garantiert nicht.
Und vielleicht ist das ja dann eh ne andere Sitzstrebe, wo das Rad dann höher sitzt?


----------



## xalex (13. Mai 2015)

Es geht um die neue Titanschraube für das Horstlink:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Titan-Senkkopfschraube-fuer-Horstlink
Hat die schon jemand verbaut und kann erklären, wie das funktioniert? Die passen doch gar nicht in die Bolzen (wegen gewinde)? Der Ring am Schluss, kommt da ein Sicherungsring drauf? Wieso sind die sicherer?
danke und Grüße

Alex


----------



## raenii (13. Mai 2015)

Hatte diesbezüglich auch schon Kontakt mit Alutech...diese Horstlinkschraube  gehört zur Fanes 4.0 und ist nicht mit dem der 3.0 kompatibel... die Beschreibung wollten sie nach dem Telefonat eig anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Mai 2015)

Eventuell gibt es ja auch eine andere Horstlink-Lagerwelle mit der passenden neuen Schraube vom 4.0 und kann dann beides ins 3.0 einbauen?


----------



## zec (14. Mai 2015)

Überlege, in mein Fanes Enduro einen Stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen. Nun hatte ich bereits für einige Zeit einen Stahlfederdämpfer in meinem Fanes AM verbaut und hatte mit einer 400er-Feder genau 30% Sag. Das hätte ich auch gerne am Enduro: Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass beim Enduro eine 400er-Feder ebenfalls passen sollte? Kinematik und Übersetzungsverhältnis sind ja vergleichbar, aber nicht völlig identisch. So hat das Enduro rein rechnerisch ein höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis (Enduro hat 1:2,69 und das AM hat 1:2,63).


----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf an ob die Enduro die gleiche Kennlinie wie die AM hat. Wenn sie progressiver ist reicht die 400er nicht.


----------



## zec (14. Mai 2015)

Also am besten Alutech selbst fragen, außer einer hier im Forum kennt die Kennlinien der beiden Hinterbauten?


----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2015)

Ausprobieren. Mit ner Stahlfeder unterm Arsch fährt es sich ganz anders als mit ner Luftfeder. Ob du überhaupt den gleichen SAG brauchst steht in den Sternen. Einfach ausprobieren, ne Feder kostet 30€.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2015)

Da du bei AM ja einen Rucksack auf hast und bei EN nicht, dürfte es sich wieder ausgleichen.

Hallo...Stahlfedern sind doch eh dermaßen ungenau, da macht der Unterschied zwischen zweien des selben Herstellers schon mehr aus.


----------



## svenreinert (14. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Stahlfedern sind doch eh dermaßen ungenau



Servus,

also Stahlfedern sind schon sehr genau! Sonst könnt man sich in der Industrie nicht drauf verlassen. Es ist kein Teuelszeug Stahlfedern herzustellen sind nicht umsonst mit die älteste Form der Torsionsfeder und langhin erforsch und repräsentativ reproduzierbar.


----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2015)

Miss einfach mal en paar Federn, du wirst aus allen Wolken fallen


----------



## svenreinert (14. Mai 2015)

länge hat nichts mit federhärte zu tun das mal als erstes, wennn dich 5 mm unterschied stören... sry aber is egal... wenn fragen zu federn sind schreib mich gerne mal privat an ich erklär dir gerne mal alles dazu


----------



## Kharne (15. Mai 2015)

Es geht nicht um die Länge, oder die Wissenschaft dahinter, die Hersteller kriegen es einfach nicht gebacken (oder wollen es nicht gebacken kriegen?) Federn mit unter 5% Toleranz zu bauen! Da hat ne 400er Feder schonmal ne Federkonstante von 470lbs/inch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (15. Mai 2015)

OK, beim Dämpfer ist eine 350er Feder dabei. Dann werde ich mal schauen wie sich die fährt und anschließend weitere Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht hilft's ja: Ich wiege 85kg und fahre eine 450 er. Und die passt ganz gut finde ich.


----------



## Kharne (15. Mai 2015)

Das hilft genausowenig, da:
1. Keiner deinen Fahrstil kennt.
2. Siehe Post #1902


----------



## svenreinert (15. Mai 2015)

ach kharne schade dass du sooo wenig, und anscheinend doch wieder soo viel zu wissen scheinst.  https://www.federnshop.com/de such dir einfach deine feder raus die du haben willst zahle nen appel und nen ei dafür. aber vorsicht du musst wissen was du willst dann bekommst du auch genau das! und dieser shop ist nur ein einzelbeispiel, was denkst du dass nur rockshoxs passende federn baut oder irgend ein anderer hersteller von bikes. kauf mal richtig ... rechne vorher richtig dann passts hinterher auch.. ach und btw die geben angaben zu ihren toleranzen


gruß


----------



## Kharne (15. Mai 2015)

Du kennst nen Shop, der jede Menge Federn gelistet hat. Toll. Du sagst da kriegt man Federn mit sehr geringen Toleranzen. Toll. Da gibbet bestimmt auch passende Federn für nen Vivid o.ä. aber ohne nen Link zu ner passenden Feder hat deine Aussage leider keinen Nutzen. Und ohne Testreihe kann man das mit den Toleranzen auch erstmal so stehen lassen 

Aber was hat das jetzt mit meiner Aussage zu tun? Richtig, gornix. Daran, dass die günstigen Federn der jeweiligen Hersteller (die sackteuren Dritthersteller Titanfedern teilweise auch) ab Werk teils massive Toleranzen aufweisen ändert sich dadurch nichts.

Du könntest genauso argumentieren, dass es nen branchenfremden Hersteller gibt, der extrem genaue Manometer für Hochdruckpumpen verbaut, die man als Dämpferpumpe hernehmen kann. Ändert auch nix daran, dass die Teile aus der Fahrradbranche zum Großteil nach den Jupitermonden gehen.


----------



## svenreinert (16. Mai 2015)

ach kharne lass gut sein du bist beratungsresistent, vielmehr noch ein schlechtmacher. es ist so das hättest du dich ein wenig eingelesen im besagten shop was übrigens ein reiner hersteller für federn aller art ist hättest du herausgekommen, dass und nun kommts alles mitgeliefert wird von länge, drahtdurchmesser, jegliche andere federgröße und nun kommts auch federstärke.. mein gott is ja schwer länge, durchmessesser und stärke die wie du sagst ja dein hauptaugenmerk ist, zumindest lese ich das zwischen den zeilen, zu ermitteln im tool federsuche einzugeben und dann tada meist kommt was passendes heraus. sollte dies nicht so sein gibt es andere hersteller (zertifiziert) keine hansies ausm hinterhof die drahtbiegen heissmachen und wieder abkühlen das schick eloxieren oder beschichten und dann als tolle feder hinstellen.

solltest du probleme beim umrechen in eine metrische einheit hilfe benötigen hilft dir cpt google

mal im ernst jetzt stellst du dich mit absicht an oder wie? wenn du gerne ein beispiel möchtest gib mir die gewünschte länge federhärte und drahtdurchmesser min max an bitte nicht blocklänge vergessen und toleranzfeld. dann suche ICH dir eine oder mehrere passende federn von verschiedenen  HERSTELLERN heraus. und deine profane aussage das 3thersteller scheiss quali abgeben ... wegen mir... DASS ist kein 3t hersteller. da ist schon ehr rockshox oder fox nen 3t hersteller. so eine aussage überhaupt in den raum zu stellen...

für alle die mitlesen popkorn gibbet umme ecke.

und deine aussage, dass bei einer 400er feder eine mit 475 rauskommt bei manchen... zurückschicken und als ausschuss deklarieren bei einer abweichung von 18,75% ist dies nichts anderes.

und wenn du der meinung bist in der fahrradbranche nichts passendes zu finden dann schau dich nach aternativen um, und wenn dir jemand einen weg aufzeigt versuch ihn nicht gleich mundtot zu machen ala



Kharne schrieb:


> Aber was hat das jetzt mit meiner Aussage zu tun? Richtig, gornix. Daran, dass die günstigen Federn der jeweiligen Hersteller (die sackteuren Dritthersteller Titanfedern teilweise auch) ab Werk teils massive Toleranzen aufweisen ändert sich dadurch nichts.



es gibt zb auch federberechnungen die du machen kannst etc erst mit dem thema beschäftigen dann rumgiften.
ich suche recht häufig aus beruflichen gründen federn für den apparatebau, glaubst du etwa ich gebe mich mit schund zufrieden?

bsp2: http://www.schweizer-federn.de/

so nun genug der worte wie gesagt teile mir deine wunschdaten mit und ich sende dir ne passende feder (als link) zu dann kannste immernoch versuchen zu debattieren oder gar ne messreihe aufmachen. sehe dich nur scheitern da dies geprüfte federn etc sind

gruß von mir


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe, meine Frage geht in der wissenschaftlichen Erörterung des Federmarktes nicht unter (apropos, ich habe gehört, ungarische Gänsedaunen sollen exzellent sein  )

Meine Frage:

Hat noch jemand mit kaputtem Charger Laufradsatz einen halbwegs intakten Freilaufkörper rumliegen? Farbe ist egal. Sofern untereinander kompatibel, ist auch das Modell egal, allerdings habe ich den Pro (mit Straightpull-Speichen).

Angebote gern per PN.


----------



## zec (17. Mai 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft's ja: Ich wiege 85kg und fahre eine 450 er. Und die passt ganz gut finde ich.


Hilft schon, da ich mit meinen 60kg auf jeden Fall viel leichter bin. Somit sollte die 350er ein guter Startpunkt sein.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juni 2015)

So, nachdem sich die Dämpferfeder-Diskussion wieder gelegt hat, muss ich das Thema wieder hoch holen. 
Keine Angst; ich fang jetzt nicht wieder an. 
Wir hatten vor einigen Seiten das Thema Horstlinkbolzen. Jetzt war ich 3 Tage in Kirchberg und (Gott sein Dank) vor der letzten Abfahrt habe ich bemerkt, dass an neuen 2.0 Fanes eine Schraube abgebrochen/abgerissen ist. Aluschraube, dann noch den Inbus in den Gewindezapfen gefräst; musste ja irgendwann kommen. Komisch nur, dass ich 3 Jahre mit der Aludruckstrebe rum gefahren bin und nichts passiert ist. Jetzt nach 3 Ausfahrten plus 3 Tage Kirchberg mit der Carbondruckstrebe schert das Teil ab. 
Hat jemand jetzt schon Info von Jürgen, welche stabilere Variante es da jetzt gibt? Oder hat jemand die Schraube durchbohrt und quasi eine gekonterte Schraube durchgesteckt?


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandango (8. Juni 2015)

Habe eine Frage für Leute mit der Marzocchi CR55 (bei mir Baujahr 2012): Gibt das Ding bei Euch auch beim Einfedern Knackgeräusche von sich? Besonders beim Betätigen der Vorderradbremse wird es teilweise recht laut.
Das war bei der Gabel soweit ich weiß schon von Anfang an so, beim Service vor einem Jahr ist auch nichts aufgefallen, aber momentan hab ich das Gefühl das es schlimmer geworden ist, so dass es sogar schon leicht knackt und knistert wenn ich im starken Wiegetritt fahre.
Den Steuersatz und Konsorten würde ich bisher eigentlich ausschließen. Spiel gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Masberg (8. Juni 2015)

@slash-sash  hatte ich mehrfach und hat mich sogar eine Carbonstrebe gekostet. Mit den Titanschrauben und den neuen Lagerwellen klappt es am Hortstlink.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Juni 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> @slash-sash  hatte ich mehrfach und hat mich sogar eine Carbonstrebe gekostet. Mit den Titanschrauben und den neuen Lagerwellen klappt es am Hortstlink.


Super. Danke für die Antwort. Kannst du mir sagen, welche Titanschrauben du genommen hast?! Und kann ich meine Lagerwellen behalten? Habe eigentlich keine Lust auf Grund einer Fehlkonstruktion so tief in die Tasche zu greifen. 



Wandango schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage für Leute mit der Marzocchi CR55 (bei mir Baujahr 2012): Gibt das Ding bei Euch auch beim Einfedern Knackgeräusche von sich? Besonders beim Betätigen der Vorderradbremse wird es teilweise recht laut.
> Das war bei der Gabel soweit ich weiß schon von Anfang an so, beim Service vor einem Jahr ist auch nichts aufgefallen, aber momentan hab ich das Gefühl das es schlimmer geworden ist, so dass es sogar schon leicht knackt und knistert wenn ich im starken Wiegetritt fahre.
> Den Steuersatz und Konsorten würde ich bisher eigentlich ausschließen. Spiel gibt es auch nicht.



Ganz ehrlich: ich würde beim Steuersatz anfangen. Raus, alles sauber machen und mit nem Kilo fett alles wieder rein. 
Ist am einfachsten, weil du es selber machen kannst. Dann kannst du das schon mal ausschließen und den aufwendigeren Weg mit Gabel einschicken etc. immer noch machen. 


Sascha


----------



## Masberg (8. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Super. Danke für die Antwort. Kannst du mir sagen, welche Titanschrauben du genommen hast?! Und kann ich meine Lagerwellen behalten? Habe eigentlich keine Lust auf Grund einer Fehlkonstruktion so tief in die Tasche zu greifen.


Lagerwellen kannst du behalten...Schraube: http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerschraube-Horstlink-Titan-5


----------



## mueslimann (8. Juni 2015)

Mal ganz direkt gefragt, mit Hoffnung auf ungeschönte Antworten:
Gibt es eigentlich bei der Fanes 4.0 noch irgendwelche typischen Probleme oder Kinderkrankheiten, die einfach nerven? Ständig knarzende Verbindungen, Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit gewissen Anbauteilen, sonstige Probleme, die man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habe zwar keine 4.0, sondern "nur" eine 3.0, aber mit diversen Teilen der 4.0, zumindest denen, die Kinderkrankheiten hatten. Und ja, wenn man es Kinderkrankheiten nennen will, gibt es noch welche, wobei das Probleme sind, die jeder Viergelenker und auch viele andere MTB haben. Der Reihe nach:

Die gravierenden Probleme wurden abgestellt und waren auch Produktionsfehler, keine Konstruktionsfehler (Kettenstrebenbrüche)
Es knarzt noch immer, wenn bestimmte Stellen verdreckt sind (Sattelrohr) oder Lager einfach nicht fest genug sitzen (Horstlink, Innenlager) bzw. passend eingestellt sind (Hauptlagerwelle). Mit den neuen Titanschrauben kam an der Wippe ein Quietschen hinzu, dass bei falscher Einstellung (Beilagscheiben falsch gewählt) entsteht.

Warum schreibe ich das so detailliert? Weil alle Kinderkrankheiten durch falsche oder fehlende Wartung/Pflege entstehen und eben auch ganz einfach durch das Gegenteil behoben werden können.

Einziges bleibendes Manko der Fanes: Sie frißt im Gegensatz zu anderen mir bekannten Bikes die Kugellager. Das ist aber eine zu verschmerzende Unart, die sie mit ihrer Performance locker ausgleicht und nicht die Welt kostet.

Alles nur meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (9. Juni 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Mal ganz direkt gefragt, mit Hoffnung auf ungeschönte Antworten:
> Gibt es eigentlich bei der Fanes 4.0 noch irgendwelche typischen Probleme oder Kinderkrankheiten, die einfach nerven? Ständig knarzende Verbindungen, Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit gewissen Anbauteilen, sonstige Probleme, die man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht?



Das Einzige, was mir diesbezüglich bei meinem 4.0er aufgefallen ist, dass das Roval Hinterrad nicht ganz passt. Bei der von DT Swiss hergestellten Nabe, mit XD Freilauf und X01 Kassette, schleift die Kette auf dem 10er Ritzel an der Sitztstrebe. 
Das lässt sich durch eine Beilagscheibe beheben - ist aber nervig, da diese bei jedem Radausbau rausfällt...

Sollte jemand eine Andere Lösung für diese Problem haben, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## mueslimann (9. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank euch beiden! Scheinbar ist die Version 4.0 wirklich recht frei von nervenden Mängeln/Besonderheiten


----------



## scotty03 (10. Juni 2015)

@ Wandango
Kenne die Geräusche nicht, meine alte 55 war immer ruhig, hatte sie erst am WE nochmals reaktiviert. Alles ok. Denke auch Rest mal den Steuersatz prüfen


----------



## nrgmac (10. Juni 2015)

Bei der CR kann es durchaus auch der Sprengring sein, der die Kartusche an ihrem Platz hält. Wenn es knackt und der Steuersatz fällt aus, dann bleibt nur die Gabel zu öffnen.....


----------



## Skwal (10. Juni 2015)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Das lässt sich durch eine Beilagscheibe beheben - ist aber nervig, da diese bei jedem Radausbau rausfällt...
> 
> Sollte jemand eine Andere Lösung für diese Problem haben, wäre ich sehr dankbar


Doppelseitiges  Klebeband hilft da bei meiner Fanes...


----------



## Pakalolo (11. Juni 2015)

Fragen zur Fanes.....jetzt bin ich mal gespannt: 
Meine Fanes ist echt super, für mich passend aufgebaut und das Bike für alles. Eigentlich perfekt. Jetzt spiele aber trotzdem mit dem Gedanken mal wieder was anderes auszuprobieren, beispielsweise lacht mich das Banshee Rune seit geraumer Zeit an und ich tendiere dazu, meinen Rahmen zu verkaufen und mir einen Rune Rahmen zu holen und aufzubauen.
Warum sollte ich das *nicht *tun?


----------



## svenreinert (11. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Fragen zur Fanes.....jetzt bin ich mal gespannt:
> Meine Fanes ist echt super, für mich passend aufgebaut und das Bike für alles. Eigentlich perfekt. Jetzt spiele aber trotzdem mit dem Gedanken mal wieder was anderes auszuprobieren, beispielsweise lacht mich das Banshee Rune seit geraumer Zeit an und ich tendiere dazu, meinen Rahmen zu verkaufen und mir einen Rune Rahmen zu holen und aufzubauen.
> Warum sollte ich das *nicht *tun?


Ist keine Frage zur Fanes!

Mach mit deinem Geld was du willst. Du willst was probieren? Viel Spass dabei. Alles beim Fanes schon durch?

Gruß


----------



## Pakalolo (11. Juni 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> Ist keine Frage zur Fanes!


Wie so vieles hier...Federgabel, Reifen, Dämpfer, etc...

Wenn jemand antworten mag, dann würds mich freuen. Falls jemand gerne Sherrif spielen will, dann empfehle ich Fasching, USA Reisen oder Cowboy Clubs.
Nix für ungut


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2015)

Naja, was möchtest Du denn als Antwort hören? Du schreibst selbst, dass die Fanes super ist. Aber Du hast halt Lust auf was neues.
Da kann man doch nichts vernünftiges als Antwort geben ... ?

Nix für ungut.


----------



## svenreinert (11. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Wie so vieles hier...Federgabel, Reifen, Dämpfer, etc...
> 
> Wenn jemand antworten mag, dann würds mich freuen. Falls jemand gerne Sherrif spielen will, dann empfehle ich Fasching, USA Reisen oder Cowboy Clubs.
> Nix für ungut


pass auf,

das Forum hier ist eigentlich ein Herstellerspezifisches. Nun fragst du nach einer Legitimation dein spezifisches Rad abzustoßen um dir ein neues zu kaufen. MEINE MEINUNG habe ich vertreten durch


svenreinert schrieb:


> Mach mit deinem Geld was du willst. Du willst was probieren?



als Sherif sehe ich mich da auf keine Weise, im gegenteil habe ich dir zu denken gegeben


svenreinert schrieb:


> Alles beim Fanes schon durch?



Lesen! dann urteilen, dann netten kommentar Posten


Pakalolo schrieb:


> Wie so vieles hier...Federgabel, Reifen, Dämpfer, etc...



und selbst in diesen Posts ging es IMMER um die Gabel in der Fanes den Dämpfer der Fanes etc.



Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (11. Juni 2015)

Probefahrt machen und dann entscheiden. Die Frage ist im Herstellerforum wirklich ein wenig unangebracht.


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Juni 2015)

Ich sag nur eines, behalt den Rahmen, pack ihn schön sauber wieder in den Karton und Gut.
Habe hier einfach schon zu viele Fanes gesehen die ihren zweiten Frühling erleben durften.
Sei es nen reinrassiger Freeride Aufbau zum einfach nur Spielen und Spaß haben oder sonstige Geschichten.
Ich für meinen Teil würde meine Fanes niemals verkaufen. Vorher würde ich sie wie oben geschrieben einmotten.
Haben beruhigt.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2015)

Der Sven hat Recht oder suchst Du nur jemanden, der für Dich entscheidet? Biken hat oft mit Emotion zu tun. Wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst, folge ihr. Das nennt man dann "das Leben genießen".


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Juni 2015)

Ok, ich gebe zu, dass meine Frage zu Verwirrungen geführt hat und von mir dreimal um die Ecke gedacht wurde. Sorry dafür!!!!
Ich suche auch niemanden der für mich entscheidet, dass kann ich selber recht gut.
Hier ein Versuch die Frage anders zu formulieren:
Hat einer der Fanes Fahrer oder Fahrerinnen bereits Erfahrung, vielleicht im Freundeskreis oder durch anderweitige Probefahrten mit einem Banshee Rune und kann ggf. einen Vergleich der beiden Bikes darstellen? Danke!

@svenreinert
[QUOTE="svenreinert, post: 13006543, member: 258533"]und selbst in diesen Posts ging es IMMER um die Gabel in der Fanes den Dämpfer der Fanes etc[/QUOTE]
Ich erinnere nur an die Diskussion um die Federstärken....:cool: Und damit ist mein Disput mit dir auch beendet, ich gehe davon aus Du brauchst das letzte Wort.....sehr gerne:cool::bier:


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2015)

Ahh ja, so ist das doch eine ganz andere Sache 

Einen Vergleich habe ich leider nicht. Den Artikeln hier hast Du wahrscheinlich schon gesehen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06/11/banshee-rune-test/

Gruß, Tom


----------



## svenreinert (12. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Und damit ist mein Disput mit dir auch beendet


 ohne Worte


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Juni 2015)

@tommybgoode 
Den Artikel kenne ich, hab auch schon im Rune Forum recherchiert, Geo-Daten verglichen und andere Tests gelesen. Aber Theorie und Praxis sind ja meist zwei Paar Schuhe und die Berichte in den jeweiligen Foren sind meist natürlich ein wenig rosa eingefärbt.
Kenne leider auch niemanden, der ein Eine fährt, sonst wäre ich natürlich schon mal drauf gesessen.
Ride on!


----------



## nrgmac (12. Juni 2015)

Daten sind nur Zahlen auf Papier. Habe vor 3 Jahren mal ein V1 Probe gefahren und war vom Hinterbau nicht so angetan (viel Flex). Das V2 hat mit dem Rune V1 aber nix mehr zu tun und somit wurden die Karten neu gemischt. Gefahren habe ich das V2 noch nicht, jedoch den Rahmen in der Hand gehabt. Die Verarbeitung des V2 ist soweit ganz gut. Die Geo-Verstellung und das 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr sind genial und machen den Rahmen super flexibel. Nervig sind ggf. die von unten offenen Gussets, aber auch damit kann man leben. Hier entscheiden wohl eher persönliche Emotionen und keine Datenblätter.

Bei mir war die Entscheidung zwischen SC Nomad und der Fanes. Im Hinblick auf die Qualität und den gebotenen Service vom Jü (bei welcher Firma kümmert sich der Chef sonst noch selbst um die Kunden???) war die Entscheidung schnell gefallen und bisher habe ich das nicht eine Minute bereut.

BTW.: Ich persönlich mag auch die Produktpflege, welche Alutech recht konsequent betreibt. Außer Storck fällt mir gerade keine Bikemarke ein, bei der man so viele Teile aus der neueren Produktion nachrüsten kann. Bei Speiseeis & Co. wird jedem Trend hinterher gehechelt und die Bikes sehen jedes Jahr komplett anders aus. Die Dinger haben im Folgejahr absolut keinen Wiedererkennungswert (fast wie bei koreanischen Automobilfirmen). Wertverlust und die Suggestion, dass man da auf völlig veraltetem Material unterwegs ist, sind inklusive.
Just my 2 Cents!


----------



## -N0bodY- (12. Juni 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Bei mir war die Entscheidung zwischen SC Nomad und der Fanes. Im Hinblick auf die Qualität und den gebotenen Service vom Jü (bei welcher Firma kümmert sich der Chef sonst noch selbst um die Kunden???) war die Entscheidung schnell gefallen und bisher habe ich das nicht eine Minute bereut.
> 
> ...



WORD.   so siehts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rideAtrail (12. Juni 2015)

Hi!
Ich will die Lager meiner Fanes 3.0 tauschen, da ich das Knackproblem habe. Wie ich gelesen habe, wird SKF empfohlen.
Kann es sein, dass es das Lager, welches die Sitzstrebe mit der Wippe verbindet (628_2RS) gar nicht von SKF gibt? Müsste Außendurchmesser 24 und Welle 8 mm sein. Welche habt ihr stattdessen verbaut?


----------



## nrgmac (13. Juni 2015)

628 von SKF in 2RS gibt es nur in einigen Shops auf Bestellung. FAG, INA, Nadella, NTN bieten aber durchaus vergleichbare Qualität. Und bei jährlichem Wechsel kann man auch die Jalla-Jalla-Lager aus der Bucht nehmen.


----------



## Joerg-FFB (14. Juni 2015)

HI,
mal ne Frage, bekommt man im nachhinein die Leitung einer reverb stealth durch den Rahmen eines V4, oder muss man das Tretlager und Steuersatz rausschrauben?, Falls ja, wie macht man es am besten?
danke schonmal

gruss


----------



## sued893 (15. Juni 2015)

Alle Angaben Ohne Gewähr 

Ich habe die Leitung oben im Rahmen eingeschobe, vorher habe ich eine Schlaufe aus einer Kordel in das sitzRohr unter Sicht auf den Boden gleiten lassen. Danach habe ich ebenfalls unter Sicht die hydraulische Leitung in die Schlaufe gelegt . Dann nur noch die Schlaufe hochziehen bis die hydraulische Leitung im sitzrohr ist jetzt noch die Leitung hochschieben. Fertig.

Alternativ tretlager ausbauen!


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2015)

Das Tretlager ist doch nullkommanix ausgebaut. Warum also die Fummelei, zumal man nur eine Seite ausbauen muss ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2015)

Nicht wenn du z.B. eines von Reset hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (15. Juni 2015)

Auch ein Reset Tretlager hol ich da lieber raus.


----------



## nrgmac (15. Juni 2015)

Warum kauft man sowas????


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2015)

weil mans kann.


----------



## Kharne (15. Juni 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sowas????



Reverb Stealth? Keine Ahnung

Reset Tretlager? Weils genial ist. Einmal einschrauben, nur noch Lager wechseln (die 3-4 mal so lange halten wie herkömmliche Shimano Lager)


----------



## nrgmac (15. Juni 2015)

Stealth....
Na gut, dann stehen 100€ gegen 10€. Bei gewissen Dingen gewöhnt man sich langsam ans Wegwerfen. Aber mit Geld alleine ist dieses Hobby eh nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## CarloDiamant (16. Juni 2015)

Apropos Tretlager. Ich fahre neuerdings ne RF sixc mit 30er Welle und habe mir dazu nen Lager von Hope geholt. Das Lager war nur zu montieren solange jemand auf dem Bike saß. Im Zustand ohne sag stand der Lagerschale an der non-drive-side die Schwinge im Weg. Ich habs trotzdem montiert, da man sich ja für gewöhnlich auf dem Rad befindet während man fährt. Steht das Rad allein dann drückt die Schwinge auf die Lagerschale. Sicherlich keine Dauerlösung aber soweit unbedenklich?


----------



## svenreinert (16. Juni 2015)

Ey Carlo,



CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Sicherlich keine Dauerlösung aber soweit unbedenklich?



sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, zur NOT kannste einfach ne feile Nehmen und das Gehäuse um besagte 1,5mm Entfernen ;D
das beeinflusst in keiner Weise die Funktion. Sonst alles gut bei dir?

Gruß Sven


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juni 2015)

Und im Sprung oder sonstige Situationen mit Reifen in der Luft ; soll es ja geben im MTB; hält die Kettenstrebe aus Respekt Abstand?! Sorry, aber für mich wäre der Konstruktionsfehler keine Lösung. 
Da du den Rahmen wohl schlecht reklamieren kannst, wird dir wohl  nichts anderes übrig bleiben ein, ein "passendes" Lager einzubauen. 
Scheinbar liegt die Kettenstrebe ja nicht nur mal eben ein bisschen an, was ich persönlich an meinem Rahmen noch akzeptieren würde. Es scheint ja mehr zu sein. Somit bekommt dein Lager immer einen "auf den Kopf". Wie lange das gut geht?!
But it's up to you 


Sascha


----------



## svenreinert (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sascha,



slash-sash schrieb:


> aber für mich wäre der Konstruktionsfehler keine Lösung.



das ist doch kein Konstruktionsfehler, der Konstrukteur richtet sich nach 98% aller Wahrscheilichen Dinge die man ans Rad schrauben kann, was da nicht heisst das Person XY sich ein Teil der 2% aussucht oder kauft. Und diese 2% stellen zumeist auch noch Sonderlösungen dar... Bsp gefällig? Kauf dir mal einen normalen Giant Rahmen mit nicht extra deklarierten innenverlegten Zügen... kauf die eine Reverb Stealth.... Fahrad= Konstruktionsfehler?

Bei Carlo Handelt es sich meines Wissens um ein Sondertretlager der Marke Hope für BB30, bei dem du sogar einen eigenen Schlüssel Für die Motage (Übergröße) kaufen musst.

Das von meiner Seite dazu

Gruß Sven


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juni 2015)

Das darf gerne deine Meinung sein  Ich habe eine andere. Und sich mit anderen zu vergleichen, die genau das gleiche oder noch schlimmere Probleme haben, nützt nicht wirklich. Nach untern vergleichen bringt dich nicht weiter.
Aber es gibt ja auch genug, die das (halb-)jährliche Lagerwechseln tollerieren. Ist für mich auch nen Konstruktionsfehler; auch, wenn das bei anderen ebenfalls nen Problem ist.

Nett und ernstgemeinte Grüße

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (16. Juni 2015)

Bei den billigen Dingern von Shimpanso & Co. passt das mit 6 Monaten. Ganz grottig waren bisher die Lager von RF. Die Dichtung bei den im Vergleich sehr günstigen DuraAce bzw. XTR Schalen (15-20€) ist wesentlich besser. Die Dinger halten, gemessen am Preis, ewig und das Werkzeug hat man i.d.R. auch zu Hause. Aber Acros, Reset, Hope & Co. versprühen doch einen Hauch mehr an Exklusivität. Die Lager bei den vorgenannten Produkten lassen sich immer austauschen (entsprechendens Werkzeug natürlich vorhanden). Preislich lohnt das allerdings zumeist nicht. Jedem das seine.​


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich überlege das mein Reset Tretlager jetzt so lange lebt wie 3 Shimano Tretlager...  Mit den ersten Lager wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juni 2015)

Falls bei jemand mal im Vinschgau am Fanes ein Lager an der Sitzstrebe so abnippelt, dass die Lagerringe noch in der Sitzstrebe und auf der Schraube hängen, kann ich den Vinschger Schleifservice in Latsch Marktstr. 27 empfehlen. Samuel weiß jetzt wie man das regelt.
Kurz später war ich wieder auf dem Trail.


----------



## rideAtrail (17. Juni 2015)

wo gibt es denn die IGUS Gleitlager JFM-1416-5-1? Alutech möchte ja 5€ pro Lager haben und normalerweise kosten die Igus Lager um die 2€. Einer hat hier geschrieben, er hat JFM-1416-3 verbaut. Geht das auch?


Vielleicht hat jemand an der Stelle noch nen Tipp, wie man die Industriekugellager möglichst "sanft" rausbekommt. Hat hier jemand eine Selbstbaulösung? Die Innenabzieher/Gleithammer sind ja wirklich höllisch teuer


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juni 2015)

Bei Igus direkt. Die haben einen Shop. Eventuell solltest Du denen eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## svenreinert (18. Juni 2015)

bitte an den mindermengenzuschlag denken ;D


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juni 2015)

Abgesehen davon handelt es sich um ein Teil, das vielleicht alle 3 Jahre mal fällig wird. Dann sind 20€ nicht wirklich überzogen. 4 Kugellager, die solange halten oder die vorher genutzten Nadellager sind sicher auch nicht billiger.


----------



## 0Ger (18. Juni 2015)

Als ich die getauscht hatte gab es bei IGUS keine JFM-1416-5-1 nur die JFM-1416-3-1. Ich vermute das auch in der Fanes eigentlich JFM-1416-3-1 verbaut sind.  Der unterschied ist nur in der Länge des Bundes wenn es unbedingt 5mm sein sollen dann nimm JFM-1416-10-1 und feile die auf 5mm runter.


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Juni 2015)

Passt dieser Winkelsteuersatz mit einer tapered Gabel in meine Fanes? Wenn nein, welcher dann? Habt Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2015)

Ja.

Richte Steuerrohrlänge abmessen...


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich das Fanes kaufen. Das wäre mein erstes Enduro und ich kenne mich nicht wirklich gut aus. 
Ich hab mir das Thread etwas durchgelesen und bin irgendwie ins zweifeln gekommen weil ich den Eindruck hab das es nach einer Zeit ziemlich viel Probleme geben kann. Ich bin nicht so der Schrauber und weiß jetzt nicht ob die Probleme die hier besprochen werden normaler Verschleiß ist oder ob das Bike für mich als Leie im Bereich Technik eher ungeeignet ist. 
Ich lerne gern dazu und mache hab eigentlich auch vor alles am Rad selbst zu machen allerdings möchte ich bei meinem ersten Enduro nicht mehr schrauben als fahren. Mal überspitzt ausgedrückt. 

Ist das Bike denn anfällig für Probleme? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## svenreinert (22. Juni 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ist das Bike denn anfällig für Probleme?


 ich kann dir in dieser Beziehung auch nich soooo weiterhelfen da ich auch erst seit ca 1,5 Monaten selber eins besitze. Jedoch fährt ein guter Freund von mir viel mit dem Fanes. Ich drücke es einmal so aus... eigentlich ist das ein Sorglospacket wenn man ein paar Dinge beachtet: bitte den Kärcher zuhause lassen um nicht die Lager zu schädigen, und sonst naja fährt soweit ich weiss und fährt. ein Lagerwechsel alle 2 Jahre sollte auch drin sein ... Fahrräder sind keine Raketen das bekommst du sicher hin.

Ansonst ich bin verliebt auch wenn ich noch nicht soooo viel gefahren bin. will nicht unbedingt tauschen. Die eierlegende Wollmichsau hat noch keiner erfunden aber das kommt dem schon recht nah.

Meine Meinung 
Nicht unbedingt meine Erfahrungen (ich sammel noch) aber dennoch Beobachtungen
(Lagerwechsel geht übrigens einfach da ich gebraucht gekauft habe, wurden die alten proforma ersetzt)

Gruß Sven


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

Hey Sven, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das hört sich schon mal gut an. Lagerwechsel hab ich schon gemacht und wäre auch nicht das Problem glaub ich und was Pflege und Wartung angeht bin ich eigentlich sehr sorgfältig. 

Weißt du zufällig was ein Fanes 4 in S wiegt?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2015)

Guckst du:
(S und M dürften sich nicht viel tun).

Hatte bislang keine Probleme mit den Lagern (3.0), nach Revision bei Alutech vor 1 Jahr. Ich bin aber fast nur im trocknen gefahren und nur bergab (fast).


----------



## svenreinert (22. Juni 2015)

Servus Jesh,

ich kann dir keine genauen Angaben zur "normalen" fanes machen, meine ist M und Pinion... daher verweise ich auf 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Guckst du:



Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (22. Juni 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Guckst du:
> (S und M dürften sich nicht viel tun).
> 
> Hatte bislang keine Probleme mit den Lagern (3.0), nach Revision bei Alutech vor 1 Jahr. Ich bin aber fast nur im trocknen gefahren und nur bergab (fast).




 Das Teil wiegt ohne Dämpfer so viel? Krass. Das ist ein wenig mehr, als Hüftspeck. 3370g und das ist noch ohne Achse gemessen. 

Fakt ist, dass die ersten 3 Versionen schon erhebliche Probleme haben/hatten. Bei der aktuellen Version scheint es wohl deutlich besser zu sein. Wobei mich die Lagerproblematik doch nerven würde. Ich würd's nicht akzeptieren. 
Bei meinem 2.0 haben die Lager knapp 2 Jahre gehalten. Waren aber nahezu atomatisiert. Die neu eingesetzten Lager habe vor dem Einbau direkt aufgemacht und mit fett vollgepumpt. Mal schauen, wie lang die halten. 
Aber eines weis ich: Sollte ein nächster Lagerwechsel anstehen, kommt das Teil weg. 
Nichts desto trotz muss ich mich Sven anschließen: es kommt der Eierlegendewollmilchsau schon sehr nahe. Wobei es auch interessante Alternativen gibt. 


Sascha


----------



## svenreinert (22. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sollte ein nächster Lagerwechsel anstehen, kommt das Teil weg.


wegen einem Lagerwechsel machst du so einen Aufstand? was kostet das 15 euro und ne halbe Flasche Schraubensicherung 

ist schon ein wenig überzogen oder findest du nicht?

Gruß Sven

Ps.: 2 Jahre Fahren Lagerwechsel = Drama?


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

Das leichteste scheint das Fanes ja allgemein nicht zu sein. Aber es scheint, was das Gewicht angeht keine wirkliche Alternativen in der Preisklasse zu geben. Ich will maximal 4000€ ausgeben und wenn ich ein leichteres mit Alurahmen will sind schon mal 5-6000 fällig. Hatte eventuell auchban das Tyee von Propain gedacht allerdings hat die Freeride beide getestet und das Fanes scheint doch ein bisschen besser zu sein. 

Hier der Link.
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/9-versenderbikes-im-vergleichstest/a22993.html#.VYhaiTjwD5B


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

Ah sry, hab ich vergessen. Welche Lager meint ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Kharne (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich bedenke wie schnell andere Rahmen die Lager durchmahlen ist ein Jahr schon richtig gut!


----------



## slash-sash (22. Juni 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> wegen einem Lagerwechsel machst du so einen Aufstand? was kostet das 15 euro und ne halbe Flasche Schraubensicherung
> 
> ist schon ein wenig überzogen oder findest du nicht?
> 
> ...




Ja, du hast recht. Das könnte man aus meinem Satz lesen. Ist aber nicht so gemeint gewesen. Beim nächsten Lagerwechsel wäre mein Fanes schon recht alt und ich wohl bereit für was Neues. 
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich mich gerade mit etwas Neuem beschäftigt habe. Einem Banshee Rune. Wäre meine Alternative zum Fanes. Heile Geo; ohne das ich es gefahren bin und Flexibilität. Und leichter, obwohl immer noch recht schwer. 
Selbst gefahren und die zweite Alternative für mich ist das Bionicon Edison Evo. Mehr Alternativen sehe ich derzeit nicht am Markt. 
Und ja, hätte ich jedes Jahr meine Lager wechseln müssen; und jährlich ist ja noch gut, wenn ich das hier so mitlese; hätte ich das Teil zum Mond geschossen. 
Und ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wie man in solch einer Situation immer zu anderen schielt, die es noch schlechter getroffen hat. Mach ich nicht. Ich schaue nicht, wer unter mir steht, sondern, wer über mir steht; sprich, wer macht es besser, von wem kann ich was lernen etc.! Aber ist wohl Typ-bedingt  


Sascha


----------



## scotty03 (22. Juni 2015)

Hi, denke auch, dass das Lager wechseln kein Problem darstellt. 
Am besten im Winter, da muss das bike eh richtig geputzt und gefettet werden, und das ist nun mal Marken unabhängig. 
Wenn du wechselst, mach Hybridlager rein, bin mit denen super zufrieden. 
Und mal ehrlich sind wir nicht alle froh, wenn es was zu schrauben gibt. 
Gruss


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juni 2015)

Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? 
Hybridlager ???


----------



## scotty03 (22. Juni 2015)

Mit Hybrid meine ich die Kugeln aus Keramik, Rest muesste Stahl oder Edelstahl sein. (Kugellager-Express)


----------



## mest1 (22. Juni 2015)

Also einen jährlichen Lagerwechsel finde ich nicht wirklich schlimm, ich hatte mir auch andere Rahmen angeschaut bevor ich fast Fanes gekauft habe und mich hau einfach der direkte Service und die einfache Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen bzw. Modifikationen überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. Juni 2015)

scotty03 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich sind wir nicht alle froh, wenn es was zu schrauben gibt.



Ich habe da keinen großartigen Spaß mehr dran. Mach jetzt en Jahr Pause, vllt kommt er dann wieder 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Hybridlager ???



"Effe" 2RS tun´s auch. Hab grade keine Preise im Kopf, aber solange Hybridlager nicht kaum teurer als 2RS sind lohnen sie sich einfach nicht. Ob Hybridlager wirklich was bringen darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. In nem Jahr stehste vernünftigerweise eh wieder da und presst neue ein und spätestens dann waren die Hybridlager verbranntes Geld


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2015)

Das Fahrwerk vom Fanes ist schon super, aber nach nicht mal einem Jahr und 2300 km ist ein Lager zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe abgenippelt.
An meinem Marin Mount Visio sind nach 5 Jahren und 13.000 km immernoch die ersten Lager drinne. Die Lager sind einfach anders aufgebaut, ohne Kugelkäfig und die Lager sind vollständig mit Kugeln gefüllt.


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

Ok also ich glaub mit den Lagerwechsel könnte ich leben. 

Kommt einer von euch mit dem Gewicht auf gute 14 Kilo. Mit Pedalen?


----------



## rsem (22. Juni 2015)

Mit etwas aufwand sind 13 kg möglich. Einigermaßen noch stabil und haltbar.


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

rsem schrieb:


> Mit etwas aufwand sind 13 kg möglich. Einigermaßen noch stabil und haltbar.


Würde aber auch einiges mehr kosten nehm ich an oder?


----------



## slash-sash (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bin bei 14kg mit "Enduro-Teilen"; sprich Mattoc, 1x10, 650b LRS, Magic Mary vorne etc. 

Also 14kg sind ziemlich gut machbar. Ich glaube den Vogel abgeschossen hat ein Forumsteilnehmer (oktaviaRSdriver?! Oder wer war das?) mit knapp 12kg. Mal 11,irgendwas, mal 12,trallala. 


Sascha


----------



## rsem (22. Juni 2015)

Fanes 4 mit: x0 carbonkurbel 1x10, carbon hinterbau, Carbon wippe, carbonlenker, 26", titanschrauben, usw.....


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 14kg mit "Enduro-Teilen"; sprich Mattoc, 1x10, 650b LRS, Magic Mary vorne etc.
> 
> Also 14kg sind ziemlich gut machbar. Ich glaube den Vogel abgeschossen hat ein Forumsteilnehmer (oktaviaRSdriver?! Oder wer war das?) mit knapp 12kg. Mal 11,irgendwas, mal 12,trallala.
> 
> ...


Die Teile sagen mir so gut wie alle nix. Is aber jetzt auch noch nicht so wichtig. Wieviel Mehrkosten wären das denn . c.a. ?


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mit XL Rahmen, Rohloff,Pike,Inline, 650b und Magic Mary's 150er Reverb bei 14,7 kg.
Läuft saugut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2015)

14,3 kg  in wirklich solide, aber mit allerlei leichten und leider teuren Parts. Aber halt Vivid, Lyrik Coil und Baron 2,5".





Partliste ohne Gewichte durch Klick auf's Bild.

PS: Aktuell fahre ich hinten mit 160 und es ist ein ganz anderes Bike als mit 170. Nett.


----------



## Jesh (22. Juni 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 14,3 kg  in wirklich solide, aber mit allerlei leichten und leider teuren Parts. Aber halt Vivid, Lyrik Coil und Baron 2,5".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in weiß find ichs auch richtig geil. Steh zwar eher auf schwarz aber hat definitiv was


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2015)

Braucht nur eigentlich ne schwarze Gabel, aber die Weisse war so günstig damals. Danke.


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juni 2015)

Sattelstütze ist aber nicht verstellbar? 
Schlecht zu erkennen. ..


----------



## svenreinert (22. Juni 2015)

das würde mich jetzt auch brennend interresieren 


wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hybridlager ???


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2015)

@wurstzipfel. Ne ist fix. Siehe Partliste. Ich mag den Sattel ganz weg haben. 150 sind nix. Und 250 g gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (23. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Einem Banshee Rune. Wäre meine Alternative zum Fanes. Heile Geo; ohne das ich es gefahren bin und Flexibilität. Und leichter, obwohl immer noch recht schwer.


Das Rune is aber nicht wirklich leichter als das Fanes ?



Jesh schrieb:


> Das leichteste scheint das Fanes ja allgemein nicht zu sein. Aber es scheint, was das Gewicht angeht keine wirkliche Alternativen in der Preisklasse zu geben.


 
Das Giant Reign als Komplettbike bekommst schon um 3000 €uro. Ist leichter und das Fahrwerk ist sicher ebenbürtig! Aber halt nur Komplettbike und naja... Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenkbar, etc.



Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 14,3 kg  in wirklich solide, aber mit allerlei leichten und leider teuren Parts. Aber halt Vivid, Lyrik Coil und Baron 2,5".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich steh zwar mehr auf schwarz, aber das Ding gefällt mir gut. Und Gewicht ist mit dem Fahrwerk und der Bereifung fein!


----------



## mest1 (23. Juni 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das Giant Reign als Komplettbike bekommst schon um 3000 €uro. Ist leichter und das Fahrwerk ist sicher ebenbürtig! Aber halt nur Komplettbike und naja... Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenkbar, etc.


 
Das Reign ist halt von fahrverhalten was anderes als die Fanes, nicht falsch verstehen es ist bestimmt ein sau gutes Bike aber eher auf Laufruhe getrimmt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juni 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich steh zwar mehr auf schwarz, aber das Ding gefällt mir gut. Und Gewicht ist mit dem Fahrwerk und der Bereifung fein!


Das Gewicht muss fein sein, denn ich wüsste nicht wo ich wirklich unter Verzicht von Potential was sparen sollte. 

Carbonwippe (ne, ich nutze die Verstellung beim Hochfahren immer mal wieder gerne)
Pedale (nö, die breiten Dinger sind nötig und unzerstörbar)
Carbonfelgen (mal schaun, gibt aber wenn sie halten sollen gerade mal 200 - 300 g.


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das Rune is aber nicht wirklich leichter als das Fanes ?



Tja, das hatte ich bis dato auch immer gedacht, als man davon gesprochen hat, dass das Rune Hüftspeck hat. 
Wenn ich mir aber die Mogelpackung der oben gewogenen Fanes anschaue, muss ich sagen, das dass Gewicht schon happig ist. Und dann noch gemessen ohne Achse. Da stell ich mir die Frage, mit Kabelhaltern gemessen? Dämpferbolzen dabei?
Ich dachte, da hat man zu meinem 2.0 ein wenig Gewicht einsparen können. 
Was hast du denn für ein Gewicht bei dem Rune gefunden? Ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig mit dem Rune als Fanes-Nachfolger beschäftigt. 


Sascha


----------



## Jesh (23. Juni 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Das Reign ist halt von fahrverhalten was anderes als die Fanes, nicht falsch verstehen es ist bestimmt ein sau gutes Bike aber eher auf Laufruhe getrimmt.


Ich suche ein Rad das eigentlich in allen Lagen nicht schlecht abschneidet. Ich fahre jetzt etwas über 2 Jahre Mountainbike und hab mich in der Zeit merklich gesteigert was mein Fahrkönnen angeht. Meine Ziele sind im Grunde besser zu werden um damit auch mehr Spass zu haben. Ich möchte ein Rad mit dem ich in den Bikepark kann aber bei dem auch Touren drin sind. Ich rechne damit das mein Fahren in Zukunft anspruchsvoller wird und möchte mit dem Bike sozusagen vorsorgen. 

Es ist mir wichtig das dass Bike wendig ist, man größere Sprünge meistern kann, es  bergab gut abgeht aber auch uphill gut meistert. Auf längeren Touren sollte ich auch Spass haben. Stürze sollte es gut überstehen und das Gewicht sollte nicht allzu hoch sein sein. 

Freeride hat bei dem 4.0er v2 etwas 14,1 KG gemessen. Aufgezogen waren Hans Dampf Trailstar. Ohne Pedale. Größe M. Das wären mit Pedalen etwa 14,5 KG. Is das realistisch?


----------



## mest1 (23. Juni 2015)

Also ich komm mit meiner Fanes auf 14,2 kg mit :
Pike
Monarch Plus
2x10 Slx Kurbel
Slx Bremse
XT Schaltwerk
Maxxis HR 2 u. Minion Bereifung Tubeless 
Kindshock Sattelstütze
Alu Lenker
Acros A Flat Pedale
Sqlab 612 Sattel
Dtswiss Ex 471 Felgen
OHNE Carbon Strebe oder Wippe

Also hätte ich sogar gut Luft nach oben


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

nettes gewicht


mest1 schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit meiner Fanes auf 14,2 kg mit


ich liege bei ca 16... müsste mal ne teileliste machen

ich glaube dazu werde ich mich heute abend mal hinsetzen, wobei ich bei den 16 sagen muss da ist eigentlich nichts wirklich auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Außer das ein oder andere Schnäppchen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

Teileliste:

Rahmen M Pinion														3450g
Pinion Getriebe														   2700g
Gabel Lyrik Solo Air 170mm										2180g
Dämpfer CCDB Air CS												   525g
Bremsscheiben SMRT 76 V+H   200/180					   376g
Bremsen Saint V+H													  650g 
LRS Mavic Crossmax												   1760g
Lenker Protaper AM 720 Carbon								  210g
Griffe Twin Works														 115g
Vorbau Twin Works													  125g
Kette 9-Fach																 290g
Sattel Cannondale														280g
Reifen Muddy Mary V+H UST									   1900g
Sattelstütze  KS i900													540g
Steuersatz CC40 ZS44/56											100g
Pedale PD-M647 DX													  570g
irgendwelcher Schnickschnack									  300g (nur damit man mir nicht vorwerfen kann Ventilkappe, Fett,Luft im																												Reifen etc)	  

Gesamt																	 16071g


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juni 2015)

Ich komme auf 15 kg ohne Schmutz und Garmin


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich komme auf 15 kg ohne Schmutz und Garmin


Carbonsitzstrebe?
Minipedale?
AM Wippe Ohne Flipchip?
das macht dann schon fast das Kilo aus, andere Dämpfer Gabel kombi meine ist auch gut 300g schwerer

Gruß Sven

gefällt mir von Aufbau auch gut  ist aber schon gut optimiert(gewichtstechnisch)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (23. Juni 2015)

richtig Carbonsitzstrebe, Carbonwippe und 280g Pedale.

Aber irgendwas hast Du trotzdem vergessen.




Häng mal dein Bike an die Waage.


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

na schau doch ebend mal durch und sag mir was ,
das ja das schöne an einem Pinion... is nixs dran (klimperkrams was kaputtgehen kann)

leider bin ich kein Freund der Waage ... habe also keine in keiner Weise daheim ich wiege mich alle Jahre mal wenn ich bei meinen Eltern zu besuch bin und das Bedürfnis verspüre doch einmal mein Gewicht wissen möchte.

ich streite auch nur ungern um 300g hin oder her deswegen habe ich eig schon 300g proforma draufgehaun um sowas zu umgehn.

Gruß 

PS: was sein kann das ich die Schalteinheit dazurechnen müsste.... ka. ob die bei den 2700g schon eingerechnet ist

Übrigens kleiner gewichtsschummler auf deiner seite  was ist denn mit deiner Teleskopstütze  die haste aber weggezaubert beim wiegen


----------



## ollo (23. Juni 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Rad das eigentlich in allen Lagen nicht schlecht abschneidet. Ich fahre jetzt etwas über 2 Jahre Mountainbike und hab mich in der Zeit merklich gesteigert was mein Fahrkönnen angeht. Meine Ziele sind im Grunde besser zu werden um damit auch mehr Spass zu haben. Ich möchte ein Rad mit dem ich in den Bikepark kann aber bei dem auch Touren drin sind. Ich rechne damit das mein Fahren in Zukunft anspruchsvoller wird und möchte mit dem Bike sozusagen vorsorgen.
> 
> Es ist mir wichtig das dass Bike wendig ist, man größere Sprünge meistern kann, es  bergab gut abgeht aber auch uphill gut meistert. Auf längeren Touren sollte ich auch Spass haben. Stürze sollte es gut überstehen und das Gewicht sollte nicht allzu hoch sein sein.
> 
> Freeride hat bei dem 4.0er v2 etwas 14,1 KG gemessen. Aufgezogen waren Hans Dampf Trailstar. Ohne Pedale. Größe M. Das wären mit Pedalen etwa 14,5 KG. Is das realistisch?




Moin

ich fahre mein Fanes seit es die Serie von Alutech gibt und ich habe an allen drei bisher nicht ein Lager wechseln müßen..... und sie werden regelmäßig bewegt. Filigran fahren kann ich nicht, also draufhalten und durch. Aushalten müßen sie also was... 105 Kg Sattelfertig.

Gewichte schwanken von 12,6 bis 16 Kg (die 12,6 sind für das Allmountain) und by the way die Fanes ist eines der Bikes wo das Gewicht beim Fahren nicht wirklich eine große Rolle spielt, zumindest wird es mit der Zeit zur nebensache, es kommt eher zum Tragen wenn Du es den Berg rauftragen mußt zum Bikebergsteigen.

Das Fanes Enduro vermittelt ein sicheres Fahrgefühl und "Hilft" aus so mancher brenzligen Situation heraus, soweit zur Bikevorsorge

Da hat es um die 13,5 KG





und hier um die 15-16 Kg


----------



## KungFuChicken (23. Juni 2015)

Die Lager haben an meinem Fanes knapp über zwei Jahre durchgehalten. Kein Ärgernis, aber auch keine Glanzleistung. Der gesamte Lagersatz (NSK DD) hat bei mir lokal übrigens ca. 28€ gekostet, ist also wirklich keine große Investition.

Der Horstlink neigt bei mir immer wieder zum knacken.

Rahmengewicht siehe Foto. Ein neuer 4.0 Rahmen dürfte wohl etwas leichter sein, da mein Rahmen eine Mischung aus den nachgebesserten Druckstreben des Fanes 3.0, den Sennes (?) Kettenstreben und einem 4.0 Hauptrahmen ist.

Kettenstrebe ist bei mir Nr. 4, Hauptrahmen Nr. 2.

Dass die 4.0 keine Zuganschläge für eine normale Reverb am Oberrohr hat, finde ich ärgerlich.


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Kettenstrebe ist bei mir Nr. 4, Hauptrahmen Nr. 2.


was machst du mit denen? die sind doch nicht zum essen da ! aus pfui


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2015)

Was sollen denn Hybridlager bringen? Keramikkugeln in einem Stahlkorsett? Dann laufen die Lager doch noch schneller ein, da Keramikkugeln härter als Stahl sind. Ursache für den relativ hohen Verschleiß ist die geringe Winkelbewegung der Lager bei hoher Druckbelastung. Dadurch laufen sie schnell ein. Es gibt bessere Alternativen (vorspannbare, offene Kegelrollenlager mit Schmiernippeln an den Lagersitzen). Auch offene Lagersitze wären klasse (wie bei Nicolai oder Last). Dann wäre der Wechsel einfacher. All das erhöht aber die Komplexität des Rahmens und damit die Kosten, oft auch das Gewicht.

Wie man es besser machen kann, zeigt das ICB2, wobei es dort auch nur ein Hauptlager gibt.

Kuggellager ohne Käfig, mit mehr Kugeln und voller Fettpackung gibt es auch für die Fanes zu kaufen, nennt sich Endurobearings. Die gibt es auch bei www.dswaelzlager.de (Bezeichnung MAX).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hab aktuell die Endurobearings im Hauptlager drin, nachdem ich die Originalen nach nicht mal einem Jahr auf der Antriebsseite fast komplett in Brei verwandelt habe.
Bis jetzt (fast wieder ein Jahr) ist Ruhe.


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> .., voller Fettpackung ...



Und das ist meiner Meinung nach der springende Punkt. Macht mal eure neu gekauften Lager auf. Ob von SKS oder sonst irgendwelchen "hochwertigen" Lagern, was findet ihr?! Rüschtüsch: gähnende Leere, so dass beim rein rufen das Echo zurück schreit. Meine Lager hatten einen Fettfilm drin. Jede Pizza im Ofen hat mehr Fett. 


Sascha


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Meine Lager hatten einen Fettfilm


das muss ja auch so!, das sind kugellager! keine endorofahrradichdrehmichnichtdingensda lager. die sind für hohe drehzahlen gebaut da ist eine menge fett sehr hinderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2015)

Genau. Und deshalb ist Wasser da drin hinderlich. Man kann mir ja erzählen, was man will, aber ich habe die Dinger neu abgefettet. Und man wird es kaum glauben: ich spüre keinen Unterschied. Also (Achtung!) FÜR MICH ist es sinnvoller, die Dinger voll zu pumpen, dafür aber nicht jedes Jahr Lager wechseln zu müssen. 
Und meine Lager sind Allerweltslager. Oder woher weis das Lager, dass es nur für schnelle Bewegungen da ist?
Übrigens hatten wir es weiter oben davon, dass die Rotation eines Lagers sehr gering ausfällt. Somit ist es wohl unerheblich, ob die Masse an Fett in die ein und in die anderer Richtung bewegt wird. Bei größerem Ausmaß gebe ich dir allerdings Recht. 


Sascha


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

hey sascha,

mag ja sein das für die fahrradindustrie oder leute wie dich nur diese dimension existiert, aber eigentlich werden kugellager in diesem anwendungsfall ihrer bestimmung nicht gerecht damit ein lager RICHTIG funktioniert ist eine gewisse relativbewegung von nöten und nicht dieses bischen gehoppel bis 15° was wir im mtb-sport so darunter verstehen. im maschinenbau wo diese lager vernünftig dimensioniert und mit vernünftigen drehzahlen betrieben werden, und mit annähernd gleichbleibenden kräften oder lasten, vernünftiger lagerluft etc.

nur weil man hier der meinung ist da ist nicht genug fett drin brauchen dennoch 99% aller leute die lager kaufen KEINE volle FETTPACKUNG.

nicht der mountainbiker ist standartnutzer sondern alle anderen ... wenn wir unsere lager voll wollen machs selber (haste ja gesagt)


slash-sash schrieb:


> Und meine Lager sind Allerweltslager. Oder woher weis das Lager, dass es nur für schnelle Bewegungen da ist?


alle Kugellager sind entweder für "schnelle" bewegung oder besser gesagt große relativbewegung innenring zu außenring (hoffe kannst damit was anfangen)

Gruß Sven


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juni 2015)

Sven, die 300g Mehrgewicht für die Variostütze, habe ich mit den Pedalen (100g), Tubeless Kit und leichteren Bremsscheiben eingespart.

Die Wahrheit zeigt sich an der Waage.


----------



## sued893 (23. Juni 2015)

Mal eine blöde Frage kann man eine fanes En 4.0 mit einem 200 ebl dämpfer fahren wie er im Teibun verbaut ist? Bzw was ist denn da der Unterschied?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2015)

16mm weniger Hub, wie willst du denn das kompensieren? Selbst in der hohen Flipchip Stellung kommst du nur 5mm weiter.


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit zeigt sich an der Waage


dann passts ja 

hoffe du hast noch lange spass mit deinem rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> hey sascha,
> 
> mag ja sein das für die fahrradindustrie oder leute wie dich nur diese dimension existiert, aber eigentlich werden kugellager in diesem anwendungsfall ihrer bestimmung nicht gerecht damit ein lager RICHTIG funktioniert ist eine gewisse relativbewegung von nöten und nicht dieses bischen gehoppel bis 15° was wir im mtb-sport so darunter verstehen. im maschinenbau wo diese lager vernünftig dimensioniert und mit vernünftigen drehzahlen betrieben werden, und mit annähernd gleichbleibenden kräften oder lasten, vernünftiger lagerluft etc.
> 
> ...



Wow. Da hat aber jemand im Studium aufgepasst 
Nee, Scherz beiseite. Ich sehe das ja sehr ähnlich wie du. Eigentlich sind die Lager doch fehl am Platze und für andere Sachen (Maschienenbau etc. ) gedacht. Im Grunde müsste es andere Lager geben, die den "Ansprüchen" unserer Gefährte gerecht werden. Man bedient sich halt der Stangenware. Hat man ja zu Käferzeiten auch gemacht (Lager und Gummilippen aus der Waschmaschine genommen)
Aber als ich das mal als "Konstruktionsfehler" bezeichnet habe, bin ich ja fast gesteinigt worden. 
Mal schauen, wo der Rahmenbau noch hin geht. Vielleicht doch zu komplettem Igus gelagerten Rahmen?! Wir werden sehen. 
Jedenfalls bin ich da voll auf deiner Wellenlänge, um das abschließend noch mal zu sagen 


Sascha


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand im Studium aufgepasst


mein täglich brot wenn auchletztendlich doch verkackt



slash-sash schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bin ich da voll auf deiner Wellenlänge, um das abschließend noch mal zu sagen


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juni 2015)

/Klugscheißmodus an
Hier noch mal die Gewichte vom Pinion Getriebe mit Zubehör.
Getriebe 2698g
Kurbelarme 435g
Kettenspanner 122g
Kettenblatt 24er 29g
Rahmen 2960g
Dämpfer 330g
Summe  6574g wie auf dem Bild
Drehgriff 95g 
Ritzel 26er 38g
/Klugscheißmodus aus.

Sven, habe ich, in 7 Tagen Vinschgau 337km, 7500 hm, 17500 tm.
Dir auch viel Spaß.


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Kurbelarme 435g
> Kettenspanner 122g
> Kettenblatt 24er 29g


Hust VERGESSEN *duck*

und weg


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Juni 2015)

Woher bekomme ich denn einen gesamten Lagersatz ?
Grüße


----------



## svenreinert (23. Juni 2015)

alutech direkt oder suchst über die lagerreihen raus und bestellst dir einfach bei der bucht oder gehst in den eisenwaren/metallhandel nebenan und fragst da an oder so halt ;D

oder meldest dich per pm und ich helfe dir bei fragen


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2015)

agrolager.de


----------



## Masberg (25. Juni 2015)

Fanes 3.0 mit Carbonstrebe
Anbei mein Einkaufszettel von einem Händler in der Bucht:
EZO-Japan Kugellager Miniatur Lager 628 2RS = 2RS1 8x24x8 mm
SKF Miniaturlager Rillenkugellager Kugellager 608 2RSH / 2RS 8x22x7 mm
SKF Rillenkugellager / Kugellager 61902 2RS1 = 6902 2RS 15x28x7 mm
alles zusammen unter 30 EUR


----------



## rideAtrail (27. Juni 2015)

Hab heute die Lager gewechselt und möchte kurz meine Erfahrungen schildern:
Sitzstrebe und Wippe habe ich mit dem Heißluftföhn warm gemacht und mit dem Durchschlag rausgeschlagen. War kein Problem. Fürs Hauptlager hatte ich mit den Innenabzieher von Kukko geholt und einen Selbstbastelten Gleithammer damit verbunden. War dann ebenfalls kein Problem. Das Einpressen der neuen Lager habe ich bei Wippe und Sitzstrebe mit einer Schraubzwinge gemacht. Fürs Hauptlager habe ich eine Ständerbohrmaschine verwendet. Ging prima.

So hört sich was Lager ein und auspressen angeht richtig einfach an. Allerdings hatte ich sehr große Schwierigkeiten mit den Titanbolzen an Wippe und Sitzstrebe. Da diese von Alutech mit Loctite eingeklebt waren, wollten sich diese nicht lösen. Mit viel Kraft habe ich die dann aufbekommen und dabei natürlich die komplette Torx Geometrie versaut. Bin ich der einzige der damit Probleme hat? Ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach ein rießen Schwachsinn was sich Alutech da einfallen hat lassen. So eine kleine Torx Geometrie und dann dieser großer Titanbolzen. Da muss die Torx Geometrie ja rund werden....hat mich sehr verärgert.

Naja werde das Gewinde der Bolzen jetzt nicht mit Loctite sichern, sonst bekomme ich diese nicht mehr auf. Hoffe das funzt.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die selben Bolzen nicht mit Außensechskant mache(n lassen). Auch in Titan. Dann hat man damit auch keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Kharne (27. Juni 2015)

Wofür gibt es Torx eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (27. Juni 2015)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Hab heute die Lager gewechselt und möchte kurz meine Erfahrungen schildern:
> Sitzstrebe und Wippe habe ich mit dem Heißluftföhn warm gemacht und mit dem Durchschlag rausgeschlagen. War kein Problem. Fürs Hauptlager hatte ich mit den Innenabzieher von Kukko geholt und einen Selbstbastelten Gleithammer damit verbunden. War dann ebenfalls kein Problem. Das Einpressen der neuen Lager habe ich bei Wippe und Sitzstrebe mit einer Schraubzwinge gemacht. Fürs Hauptlager habe ich eine Ständerbohrmaschine verwendet. Ging prima.
> 
> So hört sich was Lager ein und auspressen angeht richtig einfach an. Allerdings hatte ich sehr große Schwierigkeiten mit den Titanbolzen an Wippe und Sitzstrebe. Da diese von Alutech mit Loctite eingeklebt waren, wollten sich diese nicht lösen. Mit viel Kraft habe ich die dann aufbekommen und dabei natürlich die komplette Torx Geometrie versaut. Bin ich der einzige der damit Probleme hat? Ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach ein rießen Schwachsinn was sich Alutech da einfallen hat lassen. So eine kleine Torx Geometrie und dann dieser großer Titanbolzen. Da muss die Torx Geometrie ja rund werden....hat mich sehr verärgert.
> ...



Ich überleg mir ja das Fanes zu kaufen wenn ich das son lese. Was braucht man denn alles um die Lager zu wechseln????
Heißluftfön, Durchschlag, Innenabzieher, Gleithammer, Ständerbohrmaschiene...

Gibts da irgendwo ne Anleitung?


----------



## svenreinert (27. Juni 2015)

ich werde die tage mal DIE WERKZEUGE posten die man benötigt  um einen Lagerwechsel zu machen klingt ja immer nach weltraum hier...
ich werde das ganze mal wieder in diese welt holen, damit hier nicht immer alle mitleser denken das lager wechseln verdammt scher sei.

vorab die WERKZEUGE kosten ca. wenn ich nicht lügen müsste cs 0.50 EURO hoffe das ist ok wenn man soo viel geld dafür ausgeben muss.

Also bis morgen nach dem radfahren heute ist mir zu spät dafür

Gruß sven


----------



## Jesh (27. Juni 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> ich werde die tage mal DIE WERKZEUGE posten die man benötigt  um einen Lagerwechsel zu machen klingt ja immer nach weltraum hier...
> ich werde das ganze mal wieder in diese welt holen, damit hier nicht immer alle mitleser denken das lager wechseln verdammt scher sei.
> 
> vorab die WERKZEUGE kosten ca. wenn ich nicht lügen müsste cs 0.50 EURO hoffe das ist ok wenn man soo viel geld dafür ausgeben muss.
> ...


Danke Sven das is nett von dir. Was meinst du mit cs 0.50?


----------



## svenreinert (27. Juni 2015)

sry anstatt cs sollte da ca. stehen ;D


----------



## Jesh (27. Juni 2015)

Ja aber pro Werkzeug 50 Cent oder meinst du alle c.a. 50€?


----------



## svenreinert (27. Juni 2015)

ja natürlich meine ich alle werkzeuge außer du hast keinen Inbus oder 8er Maulschlüssel dann musst du auch die noch kaufen ;D


----------



## Jesh (27. Juni 2015)

Egal, ich meinte das anders. Kann ja morgen schauen wenn du die Werkzeuge aufgelistet hast. Schönen Abend dir, bis morgen


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich letzten auch das Vergnügen hatte im Urlaub ein Lager aus der Sitzstrebe rausfummeln zu müssen, hab ich mir ein Werkzeug zum Aus- und Einpressen der Lager gedreht. Damit sollte der Lagerwechsel in wenigen Minuten erledigt sein.


----------



## Thiel (27. Juni 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir ja das Fanes zu kaufen wenn ich das son lese. Was braucht man denn alles um die Lager zu wechseln????
> Heißluftfön, Durchschlag, Innenabzieher, Gleithammer, Ständerbohrmaschiene...
> 
> Gibts da irgendwo ne Anleitung?



In keinem Bike kann man die Lager ohne Werkzeug wechseln. 
Wenn man nicht das passende hat, improvisiert man eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (28. Juni 2015)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> So hört sich was Lager ein und auspressen angeht richtig einfach an. Allerdings hatte ich sehr große Schwierigkeiten mit den Titanbolzen an Wippe und Sitzstrebe. Da diese von Alutech mit Loctite eingeklebt waren, wollten sich diese nicht lösen. Mit viel Kraft habe ich die dann aufbekommen und dabei natürlich die komplette Torx Geometrie versaut. Bin ich der einzige der damit Probleme hat? Ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach ein rießen Schwachsinn was sich Alutech da einfallen hat lassen. So eine kleine Torx Geometrie und dann dieser großer Titanbolzen. Da muss die Torx Geometrie ja rund werden....hat mich sehr verärgert.



Hast du welche mit T25 oder T40? Die gibt es wohl beide... Gegenüber Innensechskant hat T schon Vorteile, aber auch nur, wenn die richtige Größe gewählt wurde. Ich habe noch T25 - da bin ich ja gespannt, wenn ich im Winter die Lager wechseln möchte.
Die Optik und Knöchelfreundlichkeit von Außensechskant ist nicht gerade prickelnd!


----------



## svenreinert (28. Juni 2015)

So versprochen ist versprochen!

also ich habe mal 2 Bilder gemacht wie man mit "Werkzeug" das insgesamt 50 Cent kostet,da den meisten mist eh jeder zu Hause hat, ganz einfach die lager der Fanes ausziehen kann. Dies setzt voraus, dass dies nicht erst geschieht, wenn sich die Lager in 100 Teile zerlegt haben, also wir einen einen intakten Innenring im Lager haben.





in der beschreibung des Bildes finden sich aufgelistet worum es sich handelt.





hier der Zusammenbau. die Funtion sollte jedem klar sein: der Ring liegt auf dem Lagersitz auf und das Lager wird über das Wiederlager ausgezogen.
im folgenden sind dann nur der Lagersitz von alter Schraubensicherung (hochfest) und das neue Lager auf nicht ganz elegante aber sicherlich funtionelle art und Weise mit einem Schraubstock einzupressen. Wer eine Lagerpresse zu Hand hat dem sei es vergönnt diese zu nutzen.

bei Fragen stehe ich jederzeit zu Verfügung.

wer Erfahrungen möchte wie gut dieses "Werzeug" funktioniert fragt bitte bei Carlodiamant nach, bei dem habe ich die Lager auch gewechselt.

Ansonsten schönen Sonntag Sven


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2015)

Eine passende Stecknuss tut es auch. Dann braucht man auch nicht so riesengroße K-Scheiben. Die Lager, zumindest das erste am Hauptlagerpunkt bekommt man allerdings nur mit Innenabzieher oder ausschlagen heraus. Ist aber auch alles kein Ding, solange man nicht zwei linke Hände hat und Vorsicht walten lässt. Verkanten darf ein Lager halt nicht, sonst zieht es den Lagersitz in Mitleidenschaft.


----------



## svenreinert (28. Juni 2015)

vom ausschlagen der lager an wippe/sitzstrebe und kettestrebe halte ich nichts

muss aber jeder selber wissen


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juni 2015)

Hatte ich auch nicht geschrieben. Ich schrieb das nur zum Hauptlager.


----------



## svenreinert (29. Juni 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Eine passende Stecknuss tut es auch. Dann braucht man auch nicht so riesengroße K-Scheiben


dann schreib es das nächste mal doch bitte in richtiger reihenfolge ;D aus dem kontext wie du es geschrieben hast könnte man denken du schlägst alle mit ner nuss aus 

übrigens schönen gruss vom garrit den habe ich vor einiger zeit mal getroffen da habe ich dann fälschlicherweise dich mit jemandem anders verwechselt

so long der Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Juni 2015)

mit Loctite gesicherte Schrauben bekommt man gut raus wenn sie vorher mit der Lötkolbenspitze anstelle eines Heißluftföhnes erwärmt wurden. Der Lötkolben ist Punktueller


----------



## rideAtrail (1. Juli 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hast du welche mit T25 oder T40?
> Die Optik und Knöchelfreundlichkeit von Außensechskant ist nicht gerade prickelnd!



Ich habe T40. Hinsichtlich aussensechskant hast du natürlich recht. Vielleicht probiere ich es mit Schlitz für nen fetten Schraubenzieher. Mal schauen. Hätte ich ollos Lötkolben Trip bloß davor gehabt...


----------



## Mr_stef (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn es gerade um die Titan Schrauben geht: mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich bei zwei der vier Schrauben zwischen der Igus Scheibe und der Titan Schraube minimalen Luft-Spalt habe. Spiel spürt man nicht, man kann ihn nur sehen, ich würde sagen <=0,1mm. Die Igus Scheibe kann man etwas dehen

Weiter anziehen lässt sich das Ganze nicht mehr....was ist nun zu tun?


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2015)

So lassen, denn so soll es sein.


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich hab hier mal ne Frage die mich schon länger beunruhigt. 

Und zwar geht es um die korrekte Einstellung des Schaltwerks. 

Hier verbaut Kassette 11/36 mit X9 Type 2.1 Umwerfer. 

Normalerweise stellt man doch den Abstand zwischen größtem Ritzel und Schaltwerksrolle auf ca. 5 mm ein. 
Wenn ich dies mache kollidiert das Schaltwerk mit dem doch sehr tiefen Hostlink. Und zwar nicht erst am kleinsten Ritzel sondern schon viel früher. 

Also habe ich es mal mit dem langen Radstand probiert, da man so den Abstand zwischen Hostlink und Schaltwerk vergrößern kann. 
Ergebniss leider immer noch nicht perfekt. Aber besser geht es einfach nicht:







Der Abstand ist hier so eingestellt das dass Schaltwerk gerade so nicht auf den Hostlink kommt (ca. 0,2 mm):






Abstand zum 36er Ritzel immer noch viel zu groß:






Eigentlich will ich lieber mit dem kleinen Radstand fahren, aber dann ist der Abstand noch größer und die Schaltperfomance noch beschissener als es eh schon ist. 

Habt ihr auch dieses Problem? Oder liegt es am Sram Schaltwerk?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2015)

Liegt an der Bauform der Stützstrebe. Über schlechte Schaltperformance (X.9 Typ2) kann ich aber nicht klagen.


----------



## CarloDiamant (8. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, habe es aber mit der Hilfe eines Kumpels hinbekommen. Wir mussten das auch über den Radstand lösen. Nun fahre ich Radstand auf mittlerer Position und es funktioniert tadellos. Abstand von Ritzel zu Röllchen passt. Das Schaltwerk kommt dem Horstlink allerdings extrem nah. Ich hätte schwören können dass ich bei Alutech im online shop letztens ein anderes Schaltauge gesehen hätte, welches das Problem lösen sollte. Kann mich auch täuschen - jetzt ist es zumindest nicht mehr aufzufinden.
Ist schon ärgerlich wenn man sich teure Parts kauft, die nicht oder nur eingeschränkt passen, obwohl sies eigentlich sollten (siehe zB. BB30 Hope Lager an der Fanes). Mich regt sowas auf - unter der Woche hab ich fast 0 Zeit und am WE will ich nicht Schrauben sondern fahren. Naja Schwamm drüber - ich war heut wieder auf Achse und die Karre geht so ab  Wenns rollt dann rollts...

PS: Steffen - jetzt wo ich grad sehe - ich hätte noch das Charger VR für dich! Bei Interesse meldest Dich.


----------



## Adam1987 (14. Juli 2015)

Moinsen,

ich bin am überlegen mir die Carbonwippe für mein V3 zu bestellen. Die Wippe hat ja dann nur noch 22,2er Dämpferbuchsen. Ich fahre einen CCDB Inline und habe bedenken ob sich das dann ausgeht, wenn der Dämpfer mit der Luftkammer an der Wippe befestigt wird. Fährt das vielleicht jemand so und kann berichten ob es passt ?

Welche Vorteile hat die Wippe neben dem geringeren Gewicht ? Merkt man die höhere steifigkeit ? Ist das Problem der raus rutschenden Lager mit der Carbonwippe behoben ?

Gruß
Adam


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juli 2015)

Es gibt kein Problem mit rutschenden Lagern, wenn man sie passend einklebt.  100g und so viel €, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## slash-sash (14. Juli 2015)

Lass ihn doch. Irgendeiner muss ja die Wirtschaft ankurbeln, wenn wir es schon nicht tun 

Wieso sollte das Rausrutschen der Lager bei Carbon "plötzlich" weg sein?
Wie YoMan schon sagt: einkleben -> kein Problem. Ich nicht mal Probleme ohne einzukleben. 
Ich behaupte auch, dass du NICHTS spüren wirst. 
Hast du denn die Carbon Druckstrebe schon? Die wäre, falls nicht vorhanden, deutlich sinnvoller. 
Aber, du fährst, bezahlst und liebst dein bike. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (14. Juli 2015)

Hab den Rahmen erst frisch aufgebaut und ein Wippenlager schaut einen Millimeter nach innen raus, also werd ich das Lager mal auspressen und mit Lagerkleber einpressen, wenn es funzt alles gut.

Hätte gedacht das solch ein konstuktiver fehler vielleicht mit der Carbonwippe ausgebessert wurde. Hab das so bei noch keinem Rahmen gesehen, dass sich das Lager einfach selbstständig macht.

Wenn man nicht viel davon merkt, investiere ich das Geld lieber in ein neues Vorderrad. Die Carbonstrebe hab ich noch nicht und werd auch die Finger davon lassen, da ich das Rad auch im Bikepark bewegen möchte und so eine Sitzstrebe deutlich exponierter ist als die Wippe, zumindest was stürze auf Steine etc. angeht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juli 2015)

Durch die flache Druckstrebe ist die Querbelastung auf die Wippe beim Fanes / allen Alutech ziemlich hoch. Deswegen frisst sie leider auch zügig die Lager in der Druckstrebe. Aber egal, der Bock macht mächtig Spaß.

Obwohl ich nun wirklich nicht der Held bin konnte ich am Wochenende Downhiller auf dem Spaßtrack in Klosters jagen. 
Einfach flexibel das Ding, zeckige Alpintrails, Geballer, selber Treten. Alles gut.


----------



## Adam1987 (14. Juli 2015)

Die Lager Wippe/Druckstrebe sind noch an ihrem Platz, nur das linke Lager Wippe/Sitzrohr macht mir sorgen.

Es sieht derzeit so aus:





Was sagt die Erfahrung, so lassen, beobachten und beim Lagerwechsel im Winter neue Lager mit Lagerkleber verbauen oder schnellstens beheben ?

Gruß
Adam


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juli 2015)

Tja, oft genug so gesehen, hier.

Austreiben, säubern, grünen Lagerkleber rein, einpressen, schauen das kein Kleber an der falschen Stelle ist, fertig. Am besten die andere Seite gleich auch. Und die Lager satt fetten, wenn sie eh schon draussen sind.


----------



## Adam1987 (14. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, danke wird gemacht.

grüner Lagerkleber bedeutet den mittelfesten, richtig ?


----------



## Speedskater (14. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem Fanes bin ich auch gerade dabei alle Lager zu überarbeiten, die Kugellager sind zum größten Teil den Korrosions-Tot gestorben. Die Hauptlager 4x6900 (Pinion) haben sich gar nicht mehr bewegt und wegen der fehlenden Stützhülse für den inneren Ring des Lagers hatte ich ein Gleitlager zwischen innerem Ring und Achse.
Die 628er Lager in der Druckstrebe sind der absolute Schmarrn, da sind 7 Kugeln drin und der Druck verteilt sich auf 3 Kugeln. Ich werde da mal was mit 6802er Lager mit entsprechenden O-Ring Dichtungen drehen. Das gleiche bei der Carbon Umlenkwippe, auch 628er Lager die noch zu allem Überfluss total verspannt waren, weil die beiden 3 mm Ausgleichsscheiben jeweils 0,6 mm zu dünn waren.
Beim Horst-Link-Lager saß der Lagerbolzen so fest in den Igus-Gleitlagern, dass die Carbon-Druckstrebe auf dem Lagerbolzen gelaufen ist.
Da werde ich mir auch was einfallen lassen.

Und wenn 6802er Standardlager nicht halten, kommen vollkugelige rein, die kosten zwar das 8 fache, aber die halten dann.
Wenn ich fertig bin mit der Überarbeitung des Hinterbaus, werde ich mal paar Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## svenreinert (14. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bei meinem Fanes bin ich auch gerade dabei alle Lager zu überarbeiten, die Kugellager sind zum größten Teil den Korrosions-Tot gestorben. Die Hauptlager 4x6900 (Pinion) haben sich gar nicht mehr bewegt und wegen der fehlenden Stützhülse für den inneren Ring des Lagers hatte ich ein Gleitlager zwischen innerem Ring und Achse.
> Die 628er Lager in der Druckstrebe sind der absolute Schmarrn, da sind 7 Kugeln drin und der Druck verteilt sich auf 3 Kugeln. Ich werde da mal was mit 6802er Lager mit entsprechenden O-Ring Dichtungen drehen. Das gleiche bei der Carbon Umlenkwippe, auch 628er Lager die noch zu allem Überfluss total verspannt waren, weil die beiden 3 mm Ausgleichsscheiben jeweils 0,6 mm zu dünn waren.
> Beim Horst-Link-Lager saß der Lagerbolzen so fest in den Igus-Gleitlagern, dass die Carbon-Druckstrebe auf dem Lagerbolzen gelaufen ist.
> Da werde ich mir auch was einfallen lassen.
> ...


na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

gruß sven


----------



## Speedskater (14. Juli 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Die Lager Wippe/Druckstrebe sind noch an ihrem Platz, nur das linke Lager Wippe/Sitzrohr macht mir sorgen.
> 
> Es sieht derzeit so aus:
> 
> ...



Damit das nicht passiert gibt das Titanschrauben Set.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juli 2015)

Normalerweise schaut das Hauplager (Fanes Pinion) so aus:




Ich habe jetzt mal gebastelt, das schaut so aus.




Dann habe ich ein paar Teile gedreht.




Die Teile habe ich dann mit der Carbon-Druckstrebe verschraubt:







In die Schwinge habe ich auf beiden Seiten 2 688er Kugellager eingepresst und das Ganze mit einem 8 mm Bolzen verschraubt.
Die Lager an der Umlenkwippe habe ich bisher nur ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (17. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal gebastelt, das schaut so aus.


was soll ich sagen...

wird keinen großen unterschied machen, da es keine gleitfläche für den O-ring gibt...


Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Teile habe ich dann mit der Carbon-Druckstrebe verschraubt:


du meinst richtig ins carbon geschraubt?

hoffe nicht das gibt gut kerbspannungen in einem material das eigentlich sowas garnicht abkann...

halte mich doch bitte über die befindlichkeiten auf dem laufenden interresiert mich echt brennnend.

eins muss man dir lassen: 2 linke pfoten haste nicht! sehen gut aus die teile.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2015)

Die O-Ringe sitzen auf den Distanzscheiben zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen.



Am Horst-Link ist auch je ein O-Ring zwischen Schwinge und Druckstrebe, schau mer mal ob das was bringt.
Die Aluteile könnte man auch einkleben, damit sich der Druck gleichmäßig verteilt, aber ich wollte erst mal schaun ob das so funzt. Bis jetzt ist das sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## svenreinert (17. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Normalerweise schaut das Hauplager so aus:


huhu speedskater,

bei dir, mir und den wenigsten sieht das so aus , um genauer zu sein nur bei den "schweren" rahmen von alutech ist das hauptlager baubedingt durch son komisches getriebe  so angeordnet. ansonsten ist dor nur ein wälzlager pro seite verbaut, um annähernd gleiche lastverhältnisse zur standart fanes zu schaffen..

das mit der scheibe dacht ich mir schon vorher, meine bedenken diesbezüglich habe ich ja schon geäußert.

hast du dir die teile so ausgedacht (handskizze erstellt) oder haste dazu evtl auch STEP-daten wenn ja schreib mich mal bitte per PM an dann schaue ich mir das ganze auch mal inner CAD an vllt habe ich ja noch ne itee ohne das carbon anbohren zu müssen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2015)

Ich habe die Teile von Hand gedreht, ich habe dafür kein Programm geschieben.
An der Carbon Druckstrebe habe ich nichts verändert, die Teile sitzen dort wo vorher die Lagerbolzen saßen. Man kann das jederzeit wieder zurück bauen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juli 2015)

Ich habe verstanden, dass Du Rillenkugellager im Horstlink verbaut hast. Stimmt das?


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2015)

ja, auf jeder Seite 2 Stück. mal schaun ob das hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Juli 2015)

Ist das nicht die denkbar schlechteste Lagerung für ein Gelenk mit so geringem Drehwinkel? Nadellager oder Gleitlager verteilen den Druck doch viel besser. Ein Horstlink-Rillenkugellager wird meines Erachtens nach kürzester Zeit eingelaufen sein.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2015)

Das war auf die Schnelle am einfachsten zu realisieren, wenn es nicht hält wird es gegen ein Gleitlager ausgetauscht.
Da muss ich erst aber mal Material besorgen.


----------



## svenreinert (17. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Da muss ich erst aber mal Material besorgen.


ich empfehle Sinterbronze oder Rotguss, lässt sich beides super beabeiten könntest aber auch dirkt material von igus nehmen


----------



## svenreinert (17. Juli 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nadellager oder Gleitlager verteilen den Druck doch viel besser


Nein, Nadellager können keine axialen Kräfte ab, sind also auch nicht zu empfehlen, nur weil sie gut radiale Kräfte verteilen auch bei nicht so großen Drehwinkeln. tatsächlich ist ein Gleitlager hier das stimmigste


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2015)

An meinen alten Canyons waren im Horstlink immer simple 2RS Kugellager, und zuerst kaputt gingen immer die Lager der Wippe. 
Die werden eher dreckig/nass, und bekommen mehr Kraft ab.


----------



## Kharne (18. Juli 2015)

Kommt drauf an. Wenn die halbwegs großzügig dimensioniert sind passt das, sind das 2 Minilager, wie z.B. im alten Stereo sind die ruckzuck fertig.


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

Ich überlege mir einen Fanes 4.0 Rahmen zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich nur diese Seite des Threads gelesen und bekomme direkt das Gefühl, dass ich mich doch nach einem anderen Rahmen umschauen möchte. Ist das von euch beschriebene auch noch bei dem aktuellsten Rahmenmodell angesagt?


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir einen Fanes 4.0 Rahmen zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich nur diese Seite des Threads gelesen und bekomme direkt das Gefühl, dass ich mich doch nach einem anderen Rahmen umschauen möchte. Ist das von euch beschriebene auch noch bei dem aktuellsten Rahmenmodell angesagt?


hier wird gerne alles etwas aufgeblasen...

gruß


----------



## Adam1987 (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir einen Fanes 4.0 Rahmen zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich nur diese Seite des Threads gelesen und bekomme direkt das Gefühl, dass ich mich doch nach einem anderen Rahmen umschauen möchte. Ist das von euch beschriebene auch noch bei dem aktuellsten Rahmenmodell angesagt?





svenreinert schrieb:


> hier wird gerne alles etwas aufgeblasen...
> 
> gruß



Sehe ich auch so wie Sven. Man schreibt ja meistens nur in ein Forum wenn man ein Problem hat und nicht wenn man voll zufrieden ist. Zumal ich das gefühl habe das die meisten Alutechanhänger auch gerne selbst schrauben und so das ein oder andere an ihrem Rahmen noch verbessern wollen.

Ich bin schon diverse Rahmen von diversen Herstellern gefahren oder habe sie zumindest montiert. Jedes Modell hat sein Eigenheiten und seine kleinen "konstruktionsfehler", bei dem einen ist eine Lagerung die etwas zu klein dimensioniert ist, bei dem anderen sind es Schraubverbindungen die nicht halten.

Das tolle bei Alutech ist, das sie sukzessive an den Rahmen weiterarbeiten und die Fehler ausbessern, das machen viele andere Hersteller nicht und übernehmen Schwachstellen sogar über mehrere Modelljahre.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchten Fanes 3.0 Rahmen gekauft und ihn vor dem Aufbau mal auseindergebaut. Der Rahmen ist wirklich solide konstruiert. Die Lager sind groß genug dimensioniert und jegliche Wartungsarbeiten am Hinterbau sind sehr einfach zu erledigen. Die letzte Schwachstelle, nämlich das herausrutschen der Lager zwischen Wippe/Sitzrohr wurde durch die Titanbolzen behoben, welche du beim 4er ja serienmässig bekommst. Die Lager sind für lange Haltbarkeit schon komplett mit Fett gefüllt. Habe das ab Werk noch bei keinem Hersteller gesehen, zumindest nicht an den Bikes an denen ich geschraubt hab.

Also wenn du Bock auf ein Enduro mit DH Genen hast dann rate ich dir zur Fanes.


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

Wieso verbaut man denn nicht inzwischen Lager ohne Käfig und komplett mit Kugeln gefüllt, wie beispielsweise die Enduro MAX Lager? Das ist doch bei vielen Rahmen schon standard und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso daran denn unbedingt gespaart werden muss. Die Problematik scheint doch bekannt. So etwas hinterlässt bei mir einen faden Beigeschmack.

Edit:
"Weitere Neuerungen sind ein überarbeitetes Horst-Link, volle Fettpackungen bei allen Hinterbaulagern, extra verstärktes Rillenkugellager Made by Enduro Bearings für die Sitzstrebe mit 35% mehr Tragkraft und ein verstärktes Kettenstreben-Yoke."

Man scheint sich der Thematik doch angenommen zu haben 

Wie sieht es denn inzwischen mit der Problematik bezüglich des mit dem Rahmen kollidierenden Schaltwerkskäfig des Sram Type 2 Schaltwerks aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Wieso verbaut man denn nicht inzwischen Lager ohne Käfig und komplett mit Kugeln gefüllt, wie beispielsweise die Enduro MAX Lager? Das ist doch bei vielen Rahmen schon standard und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso daran denn unbedingt gespaart werden muss. Die Problematik scheint doch bekannt. So etwas hinterlässt bei mir einen faden Beigeschmack.



Nunja, das ist ne gute Frage. Enduro hat da mit den MAX Lagern ein interessantes Produkt und beim nächsten Lagertausch wollte ich die auch mal verbauen. Alutech lässt seine Rahmen in Taiwan bauen, man wird dort vor Ort wahrscheinlich einen Vertrag mit einem Lieferanten für Lager haben und solange es keine Gründe dafür gibt, kommt man so schnell nicht aus so nem Vertrag raus. Außerdem so toll die Theorie der Enduro Lager ist, aber es gibt soweit ich weiß noch keinen Beleg für ihre längere Haltbarkeit. Die meisten Lager sterben ihren frühen Tod eh aufgrund von Korrosion, mit einer 100% Fettfüllung tut man da schon einiges.

Mal ne frage an dich, welche Hersteller verbauen den die Enduro MAX ab Werk ?

Gruß
Adam


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juli 2015)

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-SL-Rahmen-ano-black
"Weitere Neuerungen sind ein überarbeitetes Horst-Link, volle Fettpackungen bei allen Hinterbaulagern von Enduro Bearings und für die Sitzstrebe wird ein extra angefertiges Enduro Bearing mit 35% mehr Tragkraft verwenden."

So wie ich das lese keine Enduro Bearing am Hauptlager, aber an der Sitzstrebe? Komisch.

Kann mir jemand einen Shop für das Enduro Bearing (Amazon/eBay/Whatever) in der Sitzstrebe nennen? Ich habe eine Quelle für das Hauptlager, aber keine für die Sitzstrebe.

PS: 100% Fett ist nötig und das kann man auch ohne Probleme mal erneuern, wenn es denn ausgewaschen ist. Das hält mein Enduro Bearing Hauptlager jetzt ziemlich gut in Schuss.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie sieht es denn inzwischen mit der Problematik bezüglich des mit dem Rahmen kollidierenden Schaltwerkskäfig des Sram Type 2 Schaltwerks aus?


 
Also wenn nach der aktualiserten Schwinge meines 3.0 nichts Neues gekommen ist (was ich bezweifle, da ja dann das Horstlink versetzt werden müsste), ist das noch so, dass man die B-Tension-Screw etwas weiter rein drehen muss als schalttechnisch optimal (auch bei normalen SRAM Schaltwerken), sonst schaltet das kleinste Ritzel nicht.


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an dich, welche Hersteller verbauen den die Enduro MAX ab Werk ?
> 
> Gruß
> Adam



Bei Trek weiß ich es sicher.


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also wenn nach der aktualiserten Schwinge meines 3.0 nichts Neues gekommen ist (was ich bezweifle, da ja dann das Horstlink versetzt werden müsste), ist das noch so, dass man die B-Tension-Screw etwas weiter rein drehen muss als schalttechnisch optimal (auch bei normalen SRAM Schaltwerken), sonst schaltet das kleinste Ritzel nicht.



Wenn das noch nicht gelöst ist, wäre der Rahmen raus für mich. Sicherlich für viele unverständlich


----------



## Kharne (20. Juli 2015)

Seit wann? Und wieso wird das nicht dick beworben? 

Und wer verbaut noch, bzw. überhaupt teure Lager? Lass mich überlegen: Keiner.


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Seit wann? Und wieso wird das nicht dick beworben?
> 
> Und wer verbaut noch, bzw. überhaupt teure Lager? Lass mich überlegen: Keiner.



Du bezichtigst mich hier also der Lüge, richtig? Sehr unhöflich!

Muss ich mir nur die Lager in meinem Remedy-Rahmen anschauen. Nicht alle sind "MAX", aber vier Stück schon.

Rahmenbaujahr ist 2011


----------



## Adam1987 (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Wenn das noch nicht gelöst ist, wäre der Rahmen raus für mich. Sicherlich für viele unverständlich



Fahre mein Fanes 3.0 mit SRAM X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk und 11-40 Shimano/GeneralLee Kassette. Da ich vorne ein 30er Kettenblatt fahre, nutze ich das 11er Ritzel häufig und es schaltet jedes mal sauber hoch und wieder runter.


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

Ist es denn "optimal" eingestellt und passt es locker oder ist das auch so eine enge Kiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Juli 2015)

Am meine Marin Mount Vision sind in den 8 Schwingenlagern vollkugelige Lager verbaut und die halten seit 13000 km und 5 Jahren.
Die Lager an meinem Fanes hatten wohl noch keine volle Fettfüllung und sind deshalb nach 2500 km und nicht mal einem Jahr den Korrosion-Tot gestorben.


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

jetzt nochmal, diese LAGERSACHE wird einfach nur aufgeblasen 2 kugeln mehr helfen klar... aber die verdienen mit scheisse gold... im warsten sinne des wortes


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2015)

Das Schaltproblem wird auch absolut aufgeblasen. Bei SRAM leiern die Lager des Umwerfers gern aus. Dann schlafen Sie unpräzise. Ansonsten hätte ich bisher keine Probleme und kenne auch niemanden persönlich, der welche hatte.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Ist es denn "optimal" eingestellt und passt es locker oder ist das auch so eine enge Kiste?


Optimal eingestellt wäre beim größten Ritzel 5mm oder so Abstand. Sind dann halt 10mm - who cares? Schaltet alles sauber.

Dass die Lager bei Pinion erheblich stärker beansprucht werden, ist ja wohl auch klar. 130kg Gesamtgewicht im kleinsten Gang 30% berghoch, da wirken dann schon Kräfte. Aber wenn man fast nur bergab bei schönem Wetter fährt, wird es doch wohl ne Weile halten  ?


----------



## Adam1987 (20. Juli 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> jetzt nochmal, diese LAGERSACHE wird einfach nur aufgeblasen 2 kugeln mehr helfen klar... aber die verdienen mit scheisse gold... im warsten sinne des wortes




Das unterschreib ich. Mehr ist immer "besser". Das Funktioniert doch super im Marketing. Wie gesagt wenn ein Lager bei Einbau mit 100% Fettfüllung versehen wird hält es deutlich länger. Hab bisher in nur einmal gesehen das ein Lager wirklich den Überbelastungstot gestorben ist, das war an einem DH dessen Fahrer immer sehr gerne Whips gezogen hat, die Axialbelastungen waren dann irgendwann einfach zuviel. Man kann da auch nen riesen Fass aufmachen und nur noch Enduro Bearings wollen, normale Lager die gepflegt werden funktionieren auch.

Ich persönlich glaube das erst wenn das auf nem Prüfstand getestet worden ist, da dies jedoch nie passieren wird, kann man nur mutmassen ob es tatsächlich länger hält. Die Preise für die Lager sind allerdings schon heftig.

Zur Schaltung:

Optimal ist dann, wenn die Schaltung sauber läuft und schnell hoch und runter schaltet. Das tut sie bei mir. Ob die Kette die Lehrbuchmässige anzahl an Zähnen eingreift kann ist mir ziemlich egal, da ich sowieso durch das große Ritzel hinten weniger Umschlingung fahren muss.


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Fettfüllung versehen wird hält es deutlich länger


selbst das kostet was ca 1cent pro lager  und verkauft wird es +8EURO oder so, ich meine ich fühle ein wenig mit den leuten mit die technisch gesehen 9 daumen haben, aber ehrlich scheiss industrie(in dem fall)....


Adam1987 schrieb:


> Fass aufmachen und nur noch Enduro Bearings wollen, normale Lager die gepflegt werden funktionieren auch


 was soll ich da sagen...

außer vllt nicht die billigsten kaufen... selber mit fett füllen

achso, eins noch, wenn ich nen cc fully mit 120mm federweg fahre auf schotter dann is klar das die lager n x 5 jahre halten daa die nixs zu tun haben. wenn ich nun doch nen fahrrad haben will das 170mm federweg hat und mit dem soweit ich weiß viele echt schroten... weil ist ja dafür gemacht und dann pipi in den augen haben  weil man alle 2 jahre vllt neue lager reinmachen muss...

oder man machts wie viele hier im bikemarkt.. ala nicht viel gefahren .. steht gut da.. eine saison oder so.. technisch top... ihr altes verkaufen und dann naja

dann haste alle jahre nen neues rad mit top lagern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Juli 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> achso, eins noch, wenn ich nen cc fully mit 120mm federweg fahre auf schotter dann is klar das die lager n x 5 jahre halten daa die nixs zu tun haben. wenn ich nun doch nen fahrrad haben will das 170mm federweg hat und mit dem soweit ich weiß viele echt schroten... weil ist ja dafür gemacht und dann pipi in den augen haben  weil man alle 2 jahre vllt neue lager reinmachen muss...



Wenn Du dich damit auf meinen Beitrag beziehst:
Das 

 wird nicht geschont und ist im Vergleich zu dem 

 ein Sorglosbike.
Sicher geht mit einem 160 mm Bike mehr als mit einem 120 mm Bike und die Fahreigenschaften vom Fanes sind super, aber wenn ich mir die Hinterbaulager anschaue, das geht besser. Das ist einem Rahmen (Fanes Pinion mit Carbon-Druckstrebe und Wippe) der 4k€ kostet und deutscher Ingenieurskunst unwürdig.

Besonders ärgerlich ist, wenn dir ein Lager im Urlaub abnippelt.


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> deutscher Ingenieurskunst unwürdig



übertreibs nicht wo fährste denn in den anden?sachen die benötigt werden um ein lager auszupressen habe ich erst gepostet.. wenn man soweit fährt hat man diverses krams dabei.. kannste alles da machen... speiche hat man ja angeblich auch dabei...und den ersatz lrs oder was weiss ich wenn dir fanes pinion nicht zusagt ... was soll ich sagen ... du bist deines eigenen glückes schmied


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juli 2015)

Als Info:
Schwinge: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-608-2RS-MAX
Hauptlager: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-61902-2RS-MAX
Sitzstrebe: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-SS-628-2RS-Niro

Für das Letzte an der Sitzstrebe hätte ich gerne noch eine Quelle für ein -MAX Enduro Bearing Lager. Hat jemand eine Quelle?

EDIT: Unten hat @rsv-peter noch folgende Quelle für ein 628er als Enduro-Bearing:
http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-628-LLU-MAX.html


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> aber wenn ich mir die Hinterbaulager anschaue, das geht besser


na dann ma raus damit was geht besser? die belastung? auf die lager? ... weil der hinterbau so ist wie er ist von raderhebungskurve über progressivität bis hin zum gewicht sind alles faktoren die die belastung auf die lager so bringen wie es nun mal ist. ich finde es immer gut wenn jeder denkt er ist ein kleiner ingenieur.

hier die frage bist du einer?

wenn ja setzt dich doch mit jürgen zusammen und zeigs ihm wie es besser geht, aber bitte nicht so.
gut jürgen ist glaube auch kein ingenieur, vielmehr war es sicher eine auftragsarbeit. und trotz das ich als konstrukteur im maschinenbau/werkzeugbau arbeite maße ich mir nicht an zu behaupten das geht besser. immer erst mal machen dann reden.

und nu is gut ich denke ich habe meine meinung lang und breit vertreten.

von daher schönen abend an alle die schreiben und mitlesen.

Sven


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. Juli 2015)

Ich liebe meine Fanes


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

Also man darf nur sagen, dass man etwas besser machen könnte, wenn man selber weiß wie? Ist nicht meine Einstellung, aber ok.

Natürlich ist das alles nicht so ein Drama. Aber sich da hinztustellen und den Sinn von Kugellagern mit kompletter Kugelfüllung grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen ist lächerlich. Kann man doch aus den anderen noch zwei Kugeln rausnehmen. Als ob die zwei Kugeln was ausmachen würden.

Auch das mit dem Schaltwerk. Sram und Shimano Schaltwerke sind die wohl mit Abstand am meisten vertretenen auf dem Markt und dann für einen der beiden Hersteller da eine "fast-Inkompatiblität" zu konstruieren ist ja wohl jetzt auch nicht so der Bringer. Andere können das völlig egal finden, ist in Ordnung, aber mir stößt so etwas auf. Das Teil (Rahmen) ist kein Geschenk, sondern kostet richtig Geld.

Edit:
Leute die hier ihre Meinung vertreten müssen auch mal akzeptieren und respektieren, dass andere da anderer Meinung sind. Der Versuch diese dann ins lächerliche zu ziehen finde ich schwach.


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Also man darf nur sagen, dass man etwas besser machen könnte


bitte lies richtig

mehr sage ich nicht

bitte zitate vom skater lesen und dann meinen kommentar neubewerten


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> ber sich da hinztustellen und den Sinn von Kugellagern mit kompletter Kugelfüllung grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen ist lächerlich


bitte zeige mir wo ich das gesagt habe


----------



## svenreinert (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Auch das mit dem Schaltwerk. Sram und Shimano Schaltwerke sind die wohl mit Abstand am meisten vertretenen auf dem Markt und dann für einen der beiden Hersteller da eine "fast-Inkompatiblität" zu konstruieren ist ja wohl jetzt auch nicht so der Bringer. Andere können das völlig egal finden, ist in Ordnung, aber mir stößt so etwas auf. Das Teil (Rahmen) ist kein Geschenk, sondern kostet richtig Geld.


ja da stimme ich dir zu, is halt pech


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> bitte zeige mir wo ich das gesagt habe


Oh ja, da habe ich etwas falsch gelesen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> bitte lies richtig
> 
> mehr sage ich nicht
> 
> bitte zitate vom skater lesen und dann meinen kommentar neubewerten



Ja, verstehe schon worauf du hinaus möchtest. Ist schon wahr.

Edit:
Das mit den Lagern ist auch längst nicht so schlimm für mich, wie es möglicherweise rüber kam. Wenn ich in dem Zeitraum, in dem ich den Rahmen fahren würde, da zweimal die Lager wechseln (lassen) muss, passt das schon. Die Sache mit dem Schaltwerk ist aber echt unnötig. Meinerseits bin ich jedenfalls mit dem Thema fertig.


----------



## Adam1987 (20. Juli 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Also man darf nur sagen, dass man etwas besser machen könnte, wenn man selber weiß wie? Ist nicht meine Einstellung, aber ok.
> 
> Natürlich ist das alles nicht so ein Drama. Aber sich da hinztustellen und den Sinn von Kugellagern mit kompletter Kugelfüllung grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen ist lächerlich. Kann man doch aus den anderen noch zwei Kugeln rausnehmen. Als ob die zwei Kugeln was ausmachen würden.
> 
> ...



Zu den Kugellagern:
Normale hochwertige Rillenkugellager funktionieren, nachdem man sie mit Fett gefüllt genauso gut, kosten aber deutlich weniger als die Lager von Enduro. Einlaufen werden irgendwann beide, wenn man sie nicht zwischendurch etwas drehen lässt.
Das liegt leider an dem völlig entfremdeten Einsatzbereich . Ob da jetzt drei Kugeln im einlaufen oder zwei.. Das ist wurst.

Zum Schaltwerk:
Mehrere Leuten haben dir bestätigt das es funktioniert . Irgendwie filterst du nur das negative aus den Aussage .

Das Fanes ist ein richtig gutes Enduro mit dem sehr viele leute sehr glücklich sind. Du scheinst ja eh kein Bock drauf zu haben, dann kauf halt was anderes. Wenn du den heiligen Gral des Rahmenbaus gefunden hast, der nicht den ein oder anderen kleinen Fehler hat, dann gib bitte Bescheid, denn meiner Meinung gibt es den nicht. Kauf doch ein Trek...da haste doch deine Enduro Bearings, nur blöd das man dort an spezielle Dämpfer gebunden ist. Wie du siehst, nix ist perfekt .

Gruß 
Adam


----------



## easy.vic (20. Juli 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Zu den Kugellagern:
> Normale hochwertige Rillenkugellager funktionieren, nachdem man sie mit Fett gefüllt genauso gut, kosten aber deutlich weniger als die Lager von Enduro. Einlaufen werden irgendwann beide, wenn man sie nicht zwischendurch etwas drehen lässt.
> Das liegt leider an dem völlig entfremdeten Einsatzbereich . Ob da jetzt drei Kugeln im einlaufen oder zwei.. Das ist wurst.
> 
> ...



Ach Adam. Ja klar habe ich gelesen, dass es funktioniert. Trotzdem kann ich das doch wohl nicht gut finden. Zwei der Lager am Remedy-Hinterbau sind so arg eingelaufen, dass wenn ich mit dem Finger dran drehe es schon rattert. Alles zusammengebaut funktioniert trotzdem noch völlig unauffällig. Wenn ich kein Bock hätte, wäre ich hier gar nicht erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich "weiß", dass das Bike klasse ist und ich möchte es hier niemandem madig machen oder das Gesamtkonzept schlecht reden. Trotzdem darf auch über solche Kleinigkeiten doch mal diskutiert werden. Was diese zickige Art (wirkt so auf mich) in dem letzten Absatz soll kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.

Das Trek ist kaputt  und deswegen muss Ersatz her.


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Juli 2015)

Nehmt euch alle nen Keks (wahlweise auch nen Kugellager)  und seid lieb.  *winke winke*


Was für eine absurde Diskussion....


----------



## easy.vic (21. Juli 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Nehmt euch alle nen Keks (wahlweise auch nen Kugellager)  und seid lieb.  *winke winke*
> 
> 
> Was für eine absurde Diskussion....



Ja, aber nur Enduro-MAX 

Absolut! Ist völlig ausgeartet und der zumindest minimal informative Teil ist komplett untergegangen.


----------



## Speedskater (21. Juli 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> na dann ma raus damit was geht besser? die belastung? auf die lager? ... weil der hinterbau so ist wie er ist von raderhebungskurve über progressivität bis hin zum gewicht sind alles faktoren die die belastung auf die lager so bringen wie es nun mal ist. ich finde es immer gut wenn jeder denkt er ist ein kleiner ingenieur.
> 
> hier die frage bist du einer?



Richtig, ich habe zwar nur Nachrichtentechnik und Informatrik studiert und habe eine Ausbildung als Elektroniker, aber Drehen, Fräsen, Schleifen haben wir damals noch gelernt. 



svenreinert schrieb:


> wenn ja setzt dich doch mit jürgen zusammen und zeigs ihm wie es besser geht, aber bitte nicht so.
> gut jürgen ist glaube auch kein ingenieur, vielmehr war es sicher eine auftragsarbeit. und trotz das ich als konstrukteur im maschinenbau/werkzeugbau arbeite maße ich mir nicht an zu behaupten das geht besser. immer erst mal machen dann reden.
> 
> und nu is gut ich denke ich habe meine meinung lang und breit vertreten.
> ...



Ich rede nicht von der Kinematik vom Hinterbau, die ist top, sondern von den Lagern und im speziellen von der Abdichtung selbiger.
Das hatte ich aber schon mal geschieben und wenn ich es umgesetzt haben, gibts Bilder.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2015)

Ihr wart alle viel zu schnell für mich


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juli 2015)

Ich habe dem Jü vorhin mal eine Mail geschickt, da meine Lager am Hinterbau meiner 4.0 alle 8 Schrott sind,fest,verrostet,ohne Fett ...
Habe mir die Karre vor 8 Monaten neu gekauft bei ihm.
Die Fanes hat NIEMALS einen Kärcher gesehen,und der Super tolle Fahrer bin ich auch nicht.
Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.
Werde seine Antwort dann mal posten ???
Grüße
Hier mal noch ein Bild ...


----------



## sued893 (22. Juli 2015)

Puh sieht fies aus nach acht Monaten aber wieviele fahrstunden hat die karre Ca auf dem Buckel?

Wie hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht? Quitschen oder lief da irgendwann nichts mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juli 2015)

Bin jetzt ca.2,5k km damit unterwegs, 
Es fing so an,das beim Pedalieren ein komisches Geräusch zu hören war.
Immer bei der ca.selben Stellung der Pedale.
Daraufhin dachte ich,das Innenlager hätte einen kleinen weg,war aber nicht so ( ausgebaut,gefettet eingebaut ).
Geräusch war immer noch da :-(
Dann dachte ich,es kommt von der Sattelstütze,war es aber auch nicht.
Reverb ausgebaut,Sattelrohr gereinigt,
Geräusch war immer noch da :-(
So richtig 100% Orten konnte ich es nicht wirklich,woher es kommt ...
Sobald ich auf der Fanes sitze,und etwas einfedere knackt es unter mir...
Rad hat auch noch keinen Kärcher gesehen !


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt ca.2,5k km damit unterwegs,
> Es fing so an,das beim Pedalieren ein komisches Geräusch zu hören war.
> Immer bei der ca.selben Stellung der Pedale.
> Daraufhin dachte ich,das Innenlager hätte einen kleinen weg,war aber nicht so ( ausgebaut,gefettet eingebaut ).
> ...


Ich mag dich ja nicht beunruhigen, aber GENAU diese Symptome hatte ich bei meinem 3 er Fanes als der Lagersitz der Kettenstrebe ausgeschlagen war! 
Gemeint ist die Aufnahme über dem Tretlager, dort wo das Lager eingepresst wird. 

Das Lager hatte bei mir horizontal 3 Zehntel Spiel und hat dadurch das knarzen verursacht. 

An dieser Stelle ist nochmal zu erwähnen das der Service seitens Alutech schwer zu toppen ist! 

Mein Rahmen wurde kostenlos repariert, inkl.  Upgrade auf die neue Kettenstrebe und Sattelrohr mit stealth Bohrung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss nicht was daran schlimm aussehen soll. Da ist Fett, es hat ein wenig Dreck drin, aber im großen und ganzen vollkommen ok. Sei dir mal nicht so sicher das das Knacken daher kommt. Gibt leider mehr als genug Quellen am Rad. Damit hier so große Wellen zu schlagen finde ich fast witzig.

Probleme gibts, nur das abgebildete ist keins.


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juli 2015)

Das Lager ist aber fest. 
Das Fett war eine versuchte Rettungsmaßnahme meinerseits, was allerdings nichts gebracht hat.
Und der Dreck ist Rost ?!
Sorry für das schlechte Bild


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juli 2015)

Ich warte erst mal ab,was der Jü dazu sagt.
Bis jetzt hat immer alles Super geklappt bei ihm, egal ob Wildsau, Pudel oder Fanes.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2015)

Fest? Verrostet? ohne Fett?

ich seh das so nicht auf dem Bild.

hast du mal den Hinterbau zerlegt und geschaut, ob die Lager wirklich fest sind?
aussehen tut das Lager nämlich TipTop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juli 2015)

Es war / ist fest,ohne Fett und angerostet. 
Ich hab den Ring abgepopelt,und fett reingemacht,man kann es ganz schwer drehen ...
Ich saug mir das doch nicht aus den Fingern.
Ich liebe meine Fanes


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juli 2015)

Doof. Doch mal eins der neuen ohne Fett ausgeliefert? Wär ärgerlich.


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juli 2015)

Solltest du die Tage zufällig mal in Leipzig sein,würde ich es dir gerne mal zeigen wollen ?
Wie gesagt,ich warte mal ab,was der Jü morgen dazu sagt ...


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2015)

Habe meine Lager mal reanimiert indem ich den Innenring mit dem Akkuschrauber auf Touren gebracht habe..  Danach waren sie wieder fit!


----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2015)

Angerostet ist angerostet.


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Juli 2015)

Die Reaktion vom Jü, 
25% Kulanz-Rabatt auf die 8 Lager !
Das nenne ich doch mal Service am Endverbraucher.
Aber so war er schon immer ...


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juli 2015)

Mit was man sich doch so alles zufrieden gibt ...


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2015)

Wenn Du die Lager woanders bestellst, bekommst Du sie letztlich auch für mind. 25% weniger, als bei AT. Die müssen da halt Marge aufschlagen.
Allerdings ist Jü schon sehr kulant, wenn man zwar bestimmt, aber anständig und respektvoll mit ihm redet. Ich möchte auf der anderen Seite auch nicht wissen, wieviele Leute sich dreist fordernd an ihn wenden, um jedes Verschleißteil oder Schäden, die selbst verbockt wurden, ersetzt zu bekommen.


----------



## svenreinert (24. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Mit was man sich doch so alles zufrieden gibt ...
> 
> 
> Sascha


naja das "Problem" hast du ja nicht mehr


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (24. Juli 2015)

Bei Radon hättest du sie gratis bekommen 

Aber ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (24. Juli 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> naja das "Problem" hast du ja nicht mehr



... und?! ... 


Sascha


----------



## Speedskater (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal was gedreht um das 628er Lager aus der Druckstrebe durch das 6802er zu ersetzen.




Das schaut dann so aus








Durch die O-Ringe wird das Ganz abgedichtet.


----------



## svenreinert (25. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal was gedreht um das 628er Lager aus der Druckstrebe durch das 6802er zu ersetzen.


hey sascha,

sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, theoretisch kann das 6802er auch leicht großere Kräfte in radial richtung aufnehmen und hat auch eine größere statische Tragkraft, was aber eigentlich völlig wurscht ist da sowohl das 628er als auch das 6802er vollig für diesen fall überdimensioniert sind. interresant ist deine Abdichtung gegen wasser und Schmutz, sowie die zusätzlich eingebrachten Toleranzen in Bezug auf mehr Flex am Hinterbau.
welche 0-Ringe haste genommen NBR?
noch eine Frage: Ist der Ø Außenring des Lagers > Ø Außendurchmesser Adapter? und trägt somit die gesamtlast oder hat der Adapter eine zusätzlich stüzende Wirkung? da du ja sonst den Lagersitz 1. Außermittig 2. höher belastest?

danke für deine Antworten

Hier nochmal die Frage über Zeichnungen ob CAD oder 2D würde ich mich jederzeit freuen.

Quellen: http://www.nskeurope.de/cps/rde/dtr/eu_de/DE_Waelzlager_Gesamtauflage.pdf
http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...w/index.html?prodid=1010286288&imperial=false

Gruß Sven


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juli 2015)

Hi Sven,
da bei mir die Kugellager den Korrosion-Tot gestorben sind, ist für mich die Konsequenz die Abdichtung zu verbessern.  
Es sind NBR O-Ringe, spricht was dagegen? Gibt es bessere Alternativen.
Die Gesamtlast wird von dem Kugellager getragen. In der Carbonstrebe ist eine Alu Lageraufnahme einlaminiert. Auf der Aussenseite ist ein Bund von 3,5 mm, das 6802er Lager sitzt jetzt fasst in der Mitte dieses Aluteils und auf beiden Seiten habe ich die O-Ring Dichtung. 

Nein ich habe keine CAD Daten. Meine Fräs- und Dreh-Maschinen verstehen zwar G-Code, aber ich habe auch 2 elektronische Handräder an der Drehmaschine und drehe solche Einzelteile von Hand und aus dem Kopf. Ich versuche natürlich die Toleranzen so gering wie möglich zu halten.
Wenn der Hinterbau umgebaut ist gibts Bilder und ob der Flex dann spürbar höher ist werde ich sehen und berichten. 

Sollte meine Konstruktion Schwachstellen aufweisen, freue ich mich natülich über Verbesserungsvorschläge.
Für das Wippenlager (Carbonwippe) werd ich mir etwas ähnliches einfallen lassen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## svenreinert (25. Juli 2015)

och nö, so war das nicht gemeint ich schaue mir gern an was du so baust ... in dem speziellen fall habe ich ja nichts zu bemängeln gehabt ;D nur nachgefragt wie dies und das ist. da das lager auch halbwegs mittig sitzt wünsche ich die lange rostfreie fahrt ;D

gruß sven


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juli 2015)

danke Sven, hatte ich auch so nicht verstanden. Da du einen kompetenten Eindruck machst, hätte es ja sein können, dass du noch Anregungen hast. 
Ich habe dann mal ein Wippenlager gebastelt.












Und Sinterbronze Lager habe ich auch mal besorgt. Was verwendet man da am besten als Achse, ist Edelstahl dafür geeignet? Soll ja nicht rosten. 




Ich habe nach dem Zusammenbau keinen spürbar höheren Flex feststellen können, das fühlt sich wie Vorher an.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## svenreinert (25. Juli 2015)

silberstahl (habe die genaue werkstoffbezeichnug grade nicht im kopf 115CrMo.. irgendwas ich sage dir am montag von der Arbeit bescheid) .... schwer zun bearbeiten / zu drehen geiles zeug ... normaler edelstahl geht natürlich auch


----------



## Speedskater (26. Juli 2015)

Silberstahl = 115crv3 = 1.2210 (Tante Google ist sehr geschwätzig) lässt sich auch härten. Wobei die Korrosionbeständigkeit nicht so toll ist.


----------



## svenreinert (26. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 115crv3 = 1.2210


ja ist nicht ganz rostfrei, ebend halt speziell für kleine wellen etc. kannst aber auch wald und wiesenstahl (edelstahl ist eh irreführend .. wo fängt das an  naja mein werkstoffprof hat sich da immer etwas komisch gehabt) nehmen, war ja nur ein Vorschlag aus meiner erfahrung von mir von der paarung her mit sinterbuchsen. bitte dran denken die buchsen nicht fetten oder oelen, wenn du sie dennoch schmieren möchtest gibt es extra für sinderbuchsen spezielles öl damit diese nicht verharzen.

wo kommst du eigtl. her armin?

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2015)

Die Lager an Wippe und Stützstrebe sowie im Horstlink finde ich gar nicht so problematisch, da relativ simpel zu wechseln. Dennoch finde ich diesen 2. Anlauf richtig gelungen. Villeicht hast Du ja noch jemanden mit "normaler" Fanes in Deinem Umfeld. Dann wäre es cool, wenn Du eine gute Idee für das Hauptlager findest. Das ist schließlich pervers zu wechseln und dürfte daher langlebiger werden.


----------



## svenreinert (26. Juli 2015)

huhu,  das wechsele ich dir ... beide in ca 10-15 minuten!? dauert ca genausolange wie die anderen lager. bei fragen schreib mich an. gerade bei einer normalen fanes geht das einfacher als den mit pinion versehenen varianten... da sind pro seite 2 lager verbaut/verklebt.

gruß sven


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2015)

Hi Sven, die Hauptlager habe ich selbst schon 3x gewechselt. Das Problem: mit jedem Wechsel wird der Lagersitz eher schlechter und ohne Innenabzieher mit Schlaggewicht ist es eben auch ein Graus. Aber Danke für das Angebot. Wenn ich wieder in WR bin, würde ich auch lieber mit dir fahren, als schrauben


----------



## svenreinert (26. Juli 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder in WR bin, würde ich auch lieber mit dir fahren, als schrauben


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juli 2015)

Moin Sven,
ich wohne in Karben, das ist in der Nähe von Frankfurt/M ist ca. 350 km von dir entfernt.
Mit Edelstahl meine ich Stahl, der unter normalen Umweltbedingungen nicht korrodiert, 1.4301 z.B. Ist sicher nicht optimal, dürfte aber am Horstlink-Lager in Verbindung mit den Sinterbronzelagern immer noch besser sein als Carbon-Druckstrebe, Igus-Lager und Alu (nicht hart eloxiert) sein.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## svenreinert (27. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ch wohne in Karben, das ist in der Nähe von Frankfurt/M ist ca. 350 km von dir entfernt.


schade sonst hätte man/n mal nen bierchen trinken gehen können und dabei nen bissi plaudern ;D


Speedskater schrieb:


> 1.4301 z.B. Ist sicher nicht optimal


wird es aber sicher tun, wir fliegen ja auch nicht im weltraum, passt denke mal!


Speedskater schrieb:


> Igus-Lager und Alu


ist tatsächlich eine gängige werstoffpaarung der verschleiß tritt eh an den lagern als an der welle auf, da die sinterbuchsen weicher sein sollten als die welle, klar einen gewissen verschleiss wird es sicher geben der is aber maginal.


Speedskater schrieb:


> Und Sinterbronze Lager habe ich auch mal besorgt.


denke dran, das die buchsen erst nach dem einpressen auf die angegebenen toleranzen kommen, da sie beim einpressen gestaucht werden!! unbedingt auf lagerluft/spiel achten welle zu achse ... das gibt schnell mal böse überraschungen beim zusammenbau

gruß sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. Juli 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> schade sonst hätte man/n mal nen bierchen trinken gehen können und dabei nen bissi plaudern ;D



Man könnte auch noch eine Runde zusammen radeln und dann Bierchen trinken und paudern.



svenreinert schrieb:


> denke dran, das die buchsen erst nach dem einpressen auf die angegebenen toleranzen kommen, da sie beim einpressen gestaucht werden!! unbedingt auf lagerluft/spiel achten welle zu achse ... das gibt schnell mal böse überraschungen beim zusammenbau


Ich werde die Sinterlager erst einpressen und dann passen dazu die Achsen drehen. Wieviel 1/100 Lagerluft/Spiel sollte so ein Sinterbronze Lager haben. ?


----------



## svenreinert (28. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wieviel 1/100 Lagerluft/Spiel sollte so ein Sinterbronze Lager haben. ?


ich habe mich diesbezüglich grade auch nochmal mit meinem Arbeitskollegen kurzgeschlossen ... wir sind übereinstimmed auf min 1/100-3/100 gekommen. setzt natürlich eine gute oberfläche voraus.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Man könnte auch noch eine Runde zusammen radeln und dann Bierchen trinken und paudern.


wenn du mal im harz sein solltest, da ich in den nächsten paar monaten sicher nicht im raum frankfurt bin... schrei bescheid ;D


----------



## Banana Joe (28. Juli 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

ich wollte mich auch mal kurz hier einklinken.

Habe vor ca. einem halben Jahr auf Titanbolzen gewechselt (Dämpferbolzen, Schrauben an der Wippe), die Fanes V3.0 ist von Ende 2012.

Da ich den Hinterbau nun komplett zur Wartung zerlegen möchte (knacken tut er auch) ein paar Fragen bzw eure Meinung:

- Ich habe noch die normalen Titanschrauben nicht diese neuen Teile mit dem großen Schraubenkopf. Wechseln oder alte behalten?
- Dämpfer soll der alte RP23 rausfliegen und gegen Monarch RC3 + getauscht werden. Auf Huberbuchsen wechseln? Alternative?
- Gibt es sonst noch ein "Lagertuning" welches man selbst durchführen kann. Also nicht wie zuvor beschrieben irgendwelche Teile drehen für gänzlich andere Lager.

- Vor der Carbon Wippe und der Carbon Strebe schrecke ich gerade noch wegen dem Preis zurück, ich denke mal das ich diese aber früher oder später noch verbauen werde. Die Radstandverstellung habe ich bis dato noch nicht genutzt und die kurze passt mir eig. ganz gut.


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Banana Joe. 
Zu dem Titanbolzen-Set kann ich dir nichts sagen. Ich hatte eine 2.0. Ein Bekannter hatte die 3.0, später dann mit dem von dir angesprochenen Set; er hat keinen Unterschied gespürt. Ob es jetzt wirklich durch die größere Auflagefläche die Kräfte besser verteilt, sei mal dahin gestellt. 
Wozu ich dir aber was sagen kann, ist zum Dämpfer. 
 Du fährst noch nen RP23? Dann so schnell wie möglich raus mit dem Teil. Du wirst sehen, du hast nacher ein neues Fahrrad; kein Scherz. 
Nen Monarch+ kann man sich holen, dann aber als Debon Air. Ich allerdings würde gleich auf einen Vivid Air gehen. Ist noch mal spürbar besser und bringt noch mal mehr Reserven mit. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mir Gewicht  Die paar Gramm machen an der Stelle gar nichts. Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass du den Dämpfer gar nicht zur Debatte gestellt hast. Egal. 
Auf jeden Fall Huber Buchsen. Würde ich immer wieder nehmen. Das bessere Ansprechverhalten mag sein, aber ich bin nicht Schumi, der nen Popometer hat (bzw. hatte) und so etwas bahnbrechend spürt. Meiner Meinung nach spürt man ein wenig.  Wieviel Einbildung dabei ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Was aber definitiv zu spüren ist, ist die Tatsache, dass du keine ausgeschlagenen Buchsen mehr hast. Alleine das ist das Geld schon wert. 
Bei den Lagern empfehle ich dir alle Lager vorher aufzumachen und die Lager alle randvoll mit fett zu pumpen. Eigentlich macht man das bei einem Lager nicht, aber die Umdrehungen der Lager sind doch sehr gering und der Hebel, um das Fett im Lager "zu verdrängen" ist doch sehr groß. Außerdem sterben die Lager ausschließlich den Korossionstot und nichts anderes. Und fett ist das beste Gegenmittel, wenn man das Teil wie die beiden oben nicht gleich komplett neu Abdichten will. 
Die Carbonwippe würde ich mir persönlich sparen. Aber die Carbondruckstrebe fand ich super. 
Ich habe noch eine hier liegen, die von meinem Fanes übrig geblieben ist. Ist de verstellbare Version. 


Sascha


----------



## svenreinert (29. Juli 2015)

huhu Banana Joe,



Banana Joe schrieb:


> Dämpfer soll der alte RP23 rausfliegen und gegen Monarch RC3 + getauscht werden. Auf Huberbuchsen wechseln? Alternative?


ich habe selber keine Ahnung von unterschieden zwiswchen den Dämpfern, obwohl im bekanntenkreis diverse modelle an fanes rumfahren habe ich mich aufgrund von Aussagen in diesem Forum für meinen Dämpfer antschieden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daempferwahl-fanes.589978/

um nicht zu Spoilern treffe ich dazu auch keine Aussage ich denke lesen und selber probieren macht da klug, wenn du später wissen willst wie ich mit meinem zurecht komme schreibe ich dir gern nochmal.



Banana Joe schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die normalen Titanschrauben nicht diese neuen Teile mit dem großen Schraubenkopf. Wechseln oder alte behalten?


 wenn die die paar Euro überhast würde ich die gleich verbauen, ich finde die optik auch sehr angenehm, ob sie einen Nutzen haben darüber lässt sich streiten, sie sollen aber das Herrausrutschen der Lager verhindern, und Stützkräfte liefern.... wieso also nicht, kostet 59,95.



Banana Joe schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst noch ein "Lagertuning" welches man selbst durchführen kann. Also nicht wie zuvor beschrieben irgendwelche Teile drehen für gänzlich andere Lager.



je nachdem ob du dir die Lager bei Alutech holst oder selbst über einen anderen Hersteller kaufst bekommst du lager mit "voller" Fettpackung oder halt standard geschmiert. letzteres war bei mir der Fall, also habe ich die Dichtscheiben entnommenund die Lager selbst befüllt. Wenn man das als Tuning sehen möchte dann ja, ansonsten gibt es ja noch diese Enduro Bearings ... über sinn oder Unsinn muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


sooooo ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen,

einen schönen Tag Gruß Sven


PS.: bitte manchmal über die Rechtschreibung hinweg sehen


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juli 2015)

Obwohl ich ein Fan-Boy des Vivid Air bin und er noch immer sehr geil ist, würde ich mir, wenn ich ihn nicht hätte, wahrscheinlich den CCDB Inline kaufen. Man liest zumindest nur Gutes darüber und etwas leichter ist er auch. Allerdings muss man bereit sein sich, mit den vielfältigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten auseinanderzusetzen.
Der Fox Float X soll auch nicht übel sein. Den würde ich mir auch ansehen, da er eben etwas "bequemer" bzgl. Einstellung ist.

Fakt ist, wenn man vom RP23 kommt, sind alle bisher genannten Dämpfer ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorn. Den RP23 habe ich selbst an der Fanes über ein paar Wochen probiert und war heilfroh, als mein Vivid Air wieder vom Service kam.


----------



## svenreinert (29. Juli 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ein Fan-Boy des Vivid Air bin und er noch immer sehr geil ist, würde ich mir, wenn ich ihn nicht hätte, wahrscheinlich den CCDB Inline kaufen. Man liest zumindest nur Gutes darüber und etwas leichter ist er auch. Allerdings muss man bereit sein sich, mit den vielfältigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten auseinanderzusetzen.
> Der Fox Float X soll auch nicht übel sein. Den würde ich mir auch ansehen, da er eben etwas "bequemer" bzgl. Einstellung ist.
> 
> Fakt ist, wenn man vom RP23 kommt, sind alle bisher genannten Dämpfer ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorn. Den RP23 habe ich selbst an der Fanes über ein paar Wochen probiert und war heilfroh, als mein Vivid Air wieder vom Service kam.


ok nun Spoiler ich doch... ich fahre denn CCDB Air CS und der ist eifach nur schick obwohl ich den CS ehr selten nutze. habe den vor 3 Monaten direkt von Alutech voreingestellt bezogen und muss sagen... nixs geänder läuft so wie er ist..

Gruß Sven


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Juli 2015)

Man kann ein Röhrchen oder einen "Plus" Dämpfer in dem Rad fahren, aber ins Fanes "gehört" was gescheites: Vivid oder CCDB CS. Mit dem Inline werde ich nachdem was ich lese nicht so richtig grün, mag aber auch passen trotz "Röhrchen", ist halt wenig Öl drin.
Sonst kann man ja ein Teibun nehmen.


----------



## Adam1987 (30. Juli 2015)

Servus,

bin den CCDB Air, den CCDB Inline und den RockShox Monarch+ im Nukeproof Mega AM gefahren. Zwischen CCDB Air und Inline ist von der reinen funktion kein Unterschied, beide brauchen etwas Gehirnschmalz und Geduld bis man sein Setup "erfahren" hat. Dafür kann man das Teil genauso abstimmen wie man es haben möchte, und mir persönlich macht diese ausprobieren auch spaß. Der Inline hat natürlich eine geringeres Ölvolumen als der normale CCDB Air, jedoch immernoch knapp 50% mehr als andere "Röhrchen", weder im Bikepark noch sonst wo habe ich das Teil bisher heiß gefahren.

Jetzt in der Fanes brauchte ich auch wieder ca. 100km bis ein passendes Setup gefunden war, sind ja auch immerhin 6 Stellschrauben an denen man "drehen" kann. Den Vivid bin ich bisher noch nie gefahren, ich sehe aber den ClimbSwitch als riesigen vorteil seitens CCDB. Der CS ist stufenlos, d.h. du kannst den Dämpfer grundlegend auf DH lastiges Setup abstimmen mit wenig Zug/Druckstufe und bei Bedarf für z.B. flachere Trails stufenlos mit dem ClimbSwitch erhöhen. Der CS erhöht im Prinzip eigentlich nur die LSC/LSR um maximal 20 Klicks und kann somit ohne Schäden am Dämpfer auch in zwischenpositionen dauerhaft gefahren werden.

Der Monarch+ sieht im Vergleich gegen den CCDB kein Land, er funktioniert zwar auch gut und für Leute die keine Lust haben auf ein aufwendiges Fahrwerkssetup ist er natürlich ansprechender, jedoch lässt man mit ihm einiges an Hinterbauperformance liegen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Juli 2015)

ClimbSwitch im Fanes? Wenn ich mit 30er Kettenblatt vorne im Sitzen hoch fahre "wippt" die Kiste am Dämpfer vllt. 1-2 mm. => Im Fanes nicht wirklich nötig, wenn das Kettenblatt nicht zu groß wird.

Im Stehen sieht das anders aus, aber den "Betriebs"fall habe ich so gut wie nie.

Schön zu lesen das die Ölmenge im Inline wohl ausreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (30. Juli 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ClimbSwitch im Fanes? Wenn ich mit 30er Kettenblatt vorne im Sitzen hoch fahre "wippt" die Kiste am Dämpfer vllt. 1-2 mm. => Im Fanes nicht wirklich nötig, wenn das Kettenblatt nicht zu groß wird.
> 
> Im Stehen sieht das anders aus, aber den "Betriebs"fall habe ich so gut wie nie.
> 
> Schön zu lesen das die Ölmenge im Inline wohl ausreicht.



Das ist richtig, die Bude ist ansich schon ziemlich Antriebsneutral, fahre auch nen 30er KB. Das letzte bisschen wippen kriegt man mit dem CS dann auch noch weg.

Jedoch geht es beim ClimbSwitch nicht nur ums wippen bergauf, sondern auch um flache Trails, auf denen man mit dem CS stufenlos den Hinterbau straffer kriegt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Juli 2015)

Achso, da ich tendenziell eher mit viel Low-Speed Druckstufe unterwegs bin habe ich die Umschalterei nie vermisst. Immer wenn ich den Dämpfer mal auf "frei" stelle indem ich die Druckstufe rausdrehe fühle ich mich "kontaktlos" zum Boden.


----------



## rsv-peter (31. Juli 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Als Info:
> Schwinge: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-608-2RS-MAX
> Hauptlager: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-61902-2RS-MAX
> Sitzstrebe: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-SS-628-2RS-Niro
> ...




hallo

Hier
http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-628-LLU-MAX.html

Leider kain Datenblatt dabei
Alternativ könnte man auch ein Hybridlager versuchen.
Cool wäre Vollkugelhybridlager.


----------



## nrgmac (31. Juli 2015)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Vergleich zwischen CCDB und dem MZ 053.


----------



## daniel_MTB (1. August 2015)

Hi, wie wechselt man am besten das horstlink lager? Also die igus kunststoff teile. Danke!


----------



## svenreinert (2. August 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Hi, wie wechselt man am besten das horstlink lager? Also die igus kunststoff teile. Danke!


lagerschraube raus ... schraubendreher oder ähnliches nehmen die alten lager herrausdrücken.... neue lager nehmen vorher lagersitz leicht fetten... mit flachzange oder ähnlichem reindrücken .... fertig... bei fragen ? fragen!

gute nacht

Sven


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2015)

Dran denken das der Lagerbolzen von innen mit nem Konter gesichert ist.


----------



## s4shhh (8. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe einen Fanes 2.0 Rahmen mit Works Components Winkelsteuersatz von meinem Namensvetter hier aus dem Forum übernommen und da ein kleines Problem bemerkt beim Einbau der Gabel.
Der Gabelkonus liegt nicht komplett auf. Laut Vorbesitzer wurde das auch so gefahren ohne Probleme. Rahmen wurde mit Gabel übernommen.
Der lokale Radladen (s-tec sports) sagte mir, dass das definitiv nicht korrekt ist und die würde mir auch abraten einen Meter so zu fahren.
Man bemerkt auch, dass der Gabelkonus und der Konusring oben definitiv länger seitlichen Kräften ausgesetzt wurden, da jeweils eine Seite etwas "angegriffen" ist bzw. man Abnutzungsspuren bemerkt.
Auch am Gabelschaft selbst sieht man auf einer Seite eine Kerbe wo wohl Metall auf Metall getroffen ist.
Bin natürlich gerade etwas enttäuscht.....

Wie seht ihr das? Unbedenklich oder nicht?
Neuer Steuersatz rein oder wie sollte man vorgehen?
@slash-sash, da sind die Bilder wie gerade besprochen.


----------



## svenreinert (8. August 2015)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Unbedenklich oder nicht?


ERSETZEN!

nicht drüber nachdenken nen CC40 kostet um die 50 Euronen das bringet keinen um, ein Abflug kann aber gleiches zu Folge haben.

Gruß Sven

PS.: was mich ein wenig wundert ist ... muss ja oben genauso aussehen wenn nicht steuerrohr überprüfen ob das noch gerade ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (8. August 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> ERSETZEN!
> 
> nicht drüber nachdenken nen CC40 kostet um die 50 Euronen das bringet keinen um, ein Abflug kann aber gleiches zu Folge haben.
> 
> ...


Oben sieht man es nicht so krass, weil dort so eine Abdeckung über dem Konusring ist.
Aber da der Konusring selbst Abnutzungsspuren hat ist es dort wohl genauso 

Edit(h) 
Hat jemand mal einen Link zu einem passenden Steuersatz?


----------



## svenreinert (8. August 2015)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal einen Link zu einem passenden Steuersatz?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS56-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35011/ 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35002/

bitteschön


----------



## s4shhh (8. August 2015)

Danke Sven!
Habe gerade auch nochmal geschaut, das hier sollte der komplett sein:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,40;product=130784


----------



## svenreinert (8. August 2015)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Habe gerade auch nochmal geschaut, das hier sollte der komplett sein:


passt, viel spass damit

und gern geschehen


----------



## s4shhh (8. August 2015)

War gerade nochmal unterwegs und konnte einen Hope Steuersatz auftreiben....passt und keinerlei Schiefstand oder abstehender Gabelkonus.
Also muss definitiv irgendwas am Works nicht stimmen...schade, dass man sowas erst immer hinterher erfährt.


----------



## Adam1987 (9. August 2015)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe einen Fanes 2.0 Rahmen mit Works Components Winkelsteuersatz von meinem Namensvetter hier aus dem Forum übernommen und da ein kleines Problem bemerkt beim Einbau der Gabel.
> Der Gabelkonus liegt nicht komplett auf. Laut Vorbesitzer wurde das auch so gefahren ohne Probleme. Rahmen wurde mit Gabel übernommen.
> Der lokale Radladen (s-tec sports) sagte mir, dass das definitiv nicht korrekt ist und die würde mir auch abraten einen Meter so zu fahren.
> ...



Von der Beschreibung her und so wie es auf den Fotos aussieht, würde ich sagen das der untere Teil des Steuersatzes falsch herum eingepresst wurde und es dadurch zu diesem Schiefstand kommt.

Der obere Teil erzeugt eine exzentrizität, d.h. Bei gewünschter abflachung des LW muss die Schale so eingepresst werden das die seite mit dem breiteren Rand der Steuersatzschale in Fahrtrichtung zeigt.

Der untere Teil hat einen entsprechenden Winkel, damit der Gabelkonus gerade aufliegt und es nicht zu Verspannungen kommt, da der Gabelschaft nunmal schief im Steuerroh steht. Wenn man von der Seite drauf schaut, muss der in Fahrtrichtung liegende teil wenige mm flacher bauen.

Ich hab selber schon 3 Works Steuersätze verbaut und fahre auch einen 1,5er im Fanes. Bei Bedarf mach ich auch gern ein Foto wie es auszusehen hat.

Also... Untere Steuersatzesschale auspressen,um 180 grad drehen und wieder rein, dann passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (9. August 2015)

Rein von der Logik her hast du komplett Recht  hatte zuvor noch nie einen verbaut.
Dachte auch, dass unten irgendwie eine Schale ohne Winkel verbaut wurde oder sowas.

Habe jetzt den Works rausgeschmissen und erstmal einen normalen Hope vernünftig eingebaut.
Werde mal den Verkäufer kontaktieren....hätte das gerne doch vor dem Kauf gewusst


----------



## Ganiscol (9. August 2015)

Adam1987 hat recht, die Schale ist definitv falsch rum eingepresst. Sieht nämlich genau so aus wie mein erster Fehlversuch zu später Stunde - am nächsten Morgen ist der Groschen dann gefallen.


----------



## RumbleJungle (10. August 2015)

Die Lagerschale ist falsch herum eingebaut. Das sieht wirklich gruselig aus. Habe selbst auch einen Steuersatz von Works Components verbaut. Das Ding funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## tane (12. August 2015)

was sagen die FANOLOGEN zu einer 180er gabel in der fanes?


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2015)

machen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2015)

Geht. Kollege fährt die so seit langem. Ist zufrieden.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2015)

Also mit 180er Fox wird der Lenkwinkel sehr flach und der Radstand noch länger, für Bergabballern super aber nichts für langsames Fahren. 
Komischerweise lupft es das Tretlager kaum.


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

der flachere lenkwinkel hätts mir eh angetan, die (wirre???) idee war den rahmen hier (lw 66°)




gegen einen fanes (oder sennes???-da paßte der dämpfer net) -rahmen auszutauschen
ziel lw~64 bis 64,5°


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. August 2015)

Mein Kollege stolpert damit erfolgreich in S4 Regionen. Ist eine aufgestockte Lyrik im L-Rahmen.


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

mit gabeleinbauhöhe 558 hat die fanes lw 65,7 - mein 180 er fux hat (angeblich) ebh 556,3 - da würd ich dann einen workscomponents angleset-1,5° reinmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (13. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> der flachere lenkwinkel hätts mir eh angetan, die (wirre???) idee war den rahmen hier (lw 66°)
> gegen einen fanes (oder sennes???-da paßte der dämpfer net) -rahmen auszutauschen
> ziel lw~64 bis 64,5°


Nicht, dass ich es besser könnte aber ich glaube der Abgang hängt nicht unbedingt direkt mit dem Rahmen zusammen....
Sieht so aus, als ob die Linienwahl eben eher unglücklich war.
Dennoch solltest du natürlich einen Fanes Rahmen kaufen


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2015)

Also wenn dir der Lenkwinkel mit 180er noch zu steil ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht. 
Bei Zeitlupenfahren unsinnig - bei Gwin-style sicher sinnvoll (mit Mach2 geradeaus durch).


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

weiss ich eh (i hab vorher nach dem kameraaufstellen ganz sorgfältig die niedrigste stelle der stufe ausgesucht, & nicht gedacht, dass der kaum 10cm hohe stein grad "richtig" sein dürfte.)
mein enduro das ich vorher hatte, bevor es als entwicklungshilfe abgeholt wurde, hatte <65°, & langsam im ganz steilen oder auch direkt beim anfahren höherer (was halt für so an alten herrn "höher" is...) war mir das schon lieber. meine bevorzugte fahrerei is auf meinen paar anderen yt-vids zu sehen (einer meiner lieblings-kurz-trails auf "l'escalier")
billig is die übung mit einem fanes rahmen net...(wahrscheinlich am gscheitesten: die billigste komplettversion um 2500 kaufen & alle nicht gewünschten teile verhökern)
übrigens vergrößert eine 180er gabel beim voll einfedern den lw mehr als eine 160er...logisch


----------



## Adam1987 (13. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> mit gabeleinbauhöhe 558 hat die fanes lw 65,7 - mein 180 er fux hat (angeblich) ebh 556,3 - da würd ich dann einen workscomponents angleset-1,5° reinmachen



Fahre ich seit neustem auch so. Hab günstig ne 2014er Fox 36 Talas RC2 180mm bei ebay ergattert. Lenkwinkel liegt so bei gut 64 grad. Vorteil bei der Talas 5 ist das die Absenkung unabhängig von der Luftkammer funktioniert, d.h. für flachere Trails kann ich die Gabel Absenken und hab wieder 66grad Lenkwinkel. 

Bin gestern das erste mal gefahren, bisher kann ich sagen das die 36er scheinbar deutlich besser zum Hinterbau der Fanes passt. Im Vergleich zur Pike fühlt sie sich deutlich "downhilliger" an. Während die Pike bei grobem Gelände und höherer Geschwindigkeit anfängt zu hoppeln, saugt sich die 36 förmlich am Boden fest.

Ich mag meine Bikes eher laufruhig und fahre am liebsten steiles verblocktes Gelände. Der Hinterbau meiner Fanes ist auf Traktion abgestimmt und den Radstand fahre ich in der langen position, die 36er Fox in 180mm passt da super. Für Sprungflöhe, die sich an jeder Kante oder Wurzel abdrücken wollen ist das nix.

Nach der heutigen runden kann ich vielleicht noch mehr dazu schreiben, inkl. Bild.


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Sprungflöhe


das bin ich definitiv NET!
thx auf alle fälle für die kompetenten rückmeldungen


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> im L-Rahmen.


das is die nächste erwägung: L rahmen mit ultrakurzem vorbau
http://www.onoffcomponents.com/products/stoic/stem-stoic-fg-10-20/


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

& a sennes rahmen? -komplett hrinrissig???


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also mit 180er Fox wird der Lenkwinkel sehr flach und der Radstand noch länger, für Bergabballern super aber nichts für langsames Fahren.
> Komischerweise lupft es das Tretlager kaum.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen 
Hab mein Fanes Signature XL mit Totem auch beim BBS problemlos bewegt


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

...wird ja auch mit 170er fgabeln im komplettrad verkauft, wieviel unterschied kann der 1cm machen...? unmöglich v XC auf chopper, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (13. August 2015)

So schaut das von der seite aus mit 64er LW





Die zweite Tour heute hat mir nochmal gezeigt wie deutlich harmonischer die 36 mit dem Fanes Hinterbau funktioniert im Vergleich zur Pike. Allerdings ist die 36 nix für schwere jungs. Ich muss für 25% sag ca. 170PSI fahren bei maximal möglichen 200. Fahrfertig bringe ich ca. 85kg auf die Waage. Ich glaub sinnvoll kann man die Gabel nur bis 100kg einstellen.


----------



## tane (13. August 2015)

gwicht is ka prob: 1. fahr ich sie jetzt am radon & 2. hab i ohnenix 68kg
is das "S"?


----------



## Adam1987 (13. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> gwicht is ka prob: 1. fahr ich sie jetzt am radon & 2. hab i ohnenix 68kg
> is das "S"?



Ist nen M. Bin 173 groß. Passt perfekt


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2015)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Werde mal den Verkäufer kontaktieren....hätte das gerne doch vor dem Kauf gewusst



Hi Namensvetter. 
Sorry, habe ich erst jetzt gesehen, da ich, wie du ja weist, im Urlaub war. 
Ich habe auch erst überlegt, ob ich überhaupt etwas dazu schreibe. Nachdem du aber in deinen Antworten immer so eine Anspielung machst, habe ich es mir doch anders überlegt. 
Ich habe den Steuersatz absichtlich falsch herum eingebaut und es dir dann ganz bewusst verheimlicht. 
Klingt doch logisch, oder?!
Nee, im Ernst. Ich MEINE, dass ich den Steuersatz nach Anleitung, die du mitgeschickt bekommen hast, eingepresst. Mag sein, dass ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald irgendwann nicht mehr gesehen habe. Und wirklich aufgefallen ist es mir auch nicht. Da ich ja scheinbar in allen anderen Dingen mehr als ehrlich zu dir war, ist es ein wenig an den Haaren herbei gezogen, wenn ich dir das unterschlagen haben soll. So kommt es für mich jetzt gerade rüber. 
Und warum bist du nicht den Vorschlägen hier gefolgt und hast  die Schale umgedreht oder umdrehen lassen?!
Ist ja dein Bier. Aber die 50€, die du bei mir handeln wolltest, hast du jetzt wieder ausgegeben. 
PP nennt man das glaube ich: persönliches Pech. 
Ich denke, und da wirst du mir wohl Recht geben müssen, du hast nen top Angebot für einen super Rahmen bekommen. Deshalb verstehe ich das "Nachtreten" nicht. 
So, und damit von meiner Seite auch genug. Aber das wollte ich los werden. 



Sascha


----------



## s4shhh (13. August 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hi Namensvetter.
> Sorry, habe ich erst jetzt gesehen, da ich, wie du ja weist, im Urlaub war.
> Ich habe auch erst überlegt, ob ich überhaupt etwas dazu schreibe. Nachdem du aber in deinen Antworten immer so eine Anspielung machst, habe ich es mir doch anders überlegt.
> Ich habe den Steuersatz absichtlich falsch herum eingebaut und es dir dann ganz bewusst verheimlicht.
> ...


Sascha,
Ich mache weder Anspielungen noch trete ich nach.
Ich finde es schade, dass ich für den Works Steuersatz bezahlt habe, dieser wohl falsch eingebaut wurde und dadurch die Konusse verschlissen sind. Und ja ich glaube dir, dass dir das Ausmaß nicht bewusst war.
Demnach blieb mir trotzdem leider nichts anderes übrig als neue Konusse für oben und unten zu besorgen oder eben einen neuen Steuersatz.
Dennoch hätte ich es einfach gerne vorab gewusst, da du im Nachhinein am Telefon sagtest, dass der Gabelkonus bei dir auch nicht richtig auflag und du so gefahren bist.

Und dazu persönliches Pech zu sagen empfinde ich schon als frech.
Du hast es verbockt, ich habe den Schaden. Sehr simpel.
Und das damit positiv zu verkaufen, dass der Preis gut war ist auch ein Witz....ein guter Preis rechtfertigt also einen Defekt am Steuersatz?!

Und ja, abgesehen davon ist alles einwandfrei und ich habe nun alles fertig aufgebaut.
Von daher ist das Thema jetzt für mich erledigt.


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2015)

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (13. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...wird ja auch mit 170er fgabeln im komplettrad verkauft, wieviel unterschied kann der 1cm machen...? unmöglich v XC auf chopper, oder?


Also wir fahren 2 Fanes aus 2012/2013, da war beim Komplettbike die Fox36 180 Talas verbaut.
Passt perfekt zum Rad, egal ob schnell oder langsam...


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2015)

Also ne 180er Gabel im Fanes geht (gut). Ich bin lange ne 180er Durolux in der TA-Version im Fanes 2.0 gefahren. Allerdings würde ICH die Absenkung nicht missen wollen. 
Wahrscheinlich macht die 180er im 2.0 nur mit nem Winkelsteuersatz Sinn. In der 3.0 ist der LW ja schon flacher gewesen, als in der 2.0. 


Sascha


----------



## Skwal (13. August 2015)

Die letzten 2 Sätze verstehe ich nicht.
Eine Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe bewirkt einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, korrekt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. August 2015)

Skwal schrieb:


> Eine Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe bewirkt einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, korrekt?


Ja, und einen flacheren Sitzwinkel und ein höheres Tretlager.


----------



## slash-sash (14. August 2015)

... und eine höhere Front. Und längeren Radstand. 


Sascha


----------



## svenreinert (14. August 2015)

wobei das nur maginal ist da bei korrektem sag keine vollen 10 mm  sondern nur 7,5-6mm hinzukommen.... berechnet auf die winkeländerung is das nen mückenschiss, und soweit ich mich errinnern kann is die fanes 180mm freigegeben.

sven


----------



## Kharne (14. August 2015)

Faustformel:

Ab 2cm mehr EBL wirds merkbar, das gibt ~1° flacheren Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, ca. 7-8mm höheres Tretlager und ne spürbar höhere Front. Wohlgemerkt unbelastet.


----------



## Banana Joe (15. August 2015)

Ich zerlege gerade meinen hinterbau bzw. das komplette bike, leider hab ich damit schon viel zu lange gewartet, nun ja sei es drum.

Hauptlager sind sozusagen fest, müssen definitiv neu. 







Bei den igus lagern am horstlink, wie erkenne ich ob die neu müssen?


----------



## sued893 (15. August 2015)

Schau dir mal auf YouTube das Video vom Jürgen an da erklärt er auch wie man erkennt ob man die wechseln muss.


----------



## svenreinert (16. August 2015)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Bei den igus lagern am horstlink, wie erkenne ich ob die neu müssen?


am Spiel im eingebauten zustand ;D

gruß sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (17. August 2015)

spiel merke ich keins, buchsen gehen stramm rein. Kenn mich mit den igus dingern nich aus.

Welche lager sind eigentlich verbaut? Stahl oder edelstahl. 

Ich frag nur weil ich in meinen hope naben nun stahl lager fahre statt edelstahl. Die edelstahl lager liefen nach kürzester zeit recht rau.


----------



## nrgmac (17. August 2015)

Aus diesem Grund nimmt man auch keine Edelstahllager in einem solchen Bereich. Das Material ist i.d.R. viel zu weich und läuft schnell ein. 
Ein sinnvoller Anwendungsbereich außer Lebensmittelbereich oder chem. / techn. Anwendungen erschließen sich daher nicht.


----------



## Banana Joe (17. August 2015)

okay danke. war nur über den preis bei alutech stutzig geworden. 8 euro für ein kugellager was woanders nen euro kostet.


----------



## nrgmac (17. August 2015)

Nuja,  so ein ein Euro jallajalla Lager würde ich da jetzt auch nicht unbedingt einbauen. Vor ein paar Seiten hatten wir das Thema Lager schon mal. Dabei ging es u. A. auch um die Igus Lager.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. August 2015)

Lager / Endurobearings / Fanes, nicht die IGUS:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragen-zur-fanes.585882/page-84#post-13104482

Von IGUS gibt es welche im Standartsortiment bei denen der Kragen ein wenig länger ist, aber die werden wohl auch passen. Die alten Nachmessen und im Katalog suchen.

Sinnvoll wäre hinten ein harteloxierter Bolzen. Keine Ahnung ob die aktuellen so sind. Meiner ist "weich"eloxiert.


----------



## xalex (18. August 2015)

Jürgen sagt: harteloxiert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2015)

Schon immer oder nur aktuell? Ich hab mein V3 leider wieder zusammen, wenn ich die Abnutzungsspuren im Bolzen mit den beim Bolzen Huberbuchsen am Dämpfer (nämlich absolut keine, bei gleicher Laufleistung) vergleiche sage ich zu 100% das ist beim V3 nie und nimmer harteloxiert.

Ich rede von diesem Teil: http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerwelle-Horstlink-6

Schon auf dem Bild sieht das alles andere als glatt aus an der Oberfläche, so ist es bei mir auch in Natura an den stellen an denen es nicht belastet ist und nichts im Gegensatz zu den superglatten Oberflächen der Huberbuchsenbolzen. Siehe hier: http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/

Leider.


----------



## xalex (18. August 2015)

habe eigentlich keine Ahnung von Technik... Habe mit Jürgen wegen meienr Horstlinkprobleme telefoniert und dabei hat er gesagt, dass die Silbernen harteloxiert seien. Aber da wird es vermutlich auch unterschiedliche Qualitäten geben, oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2015)

Ah, da haben wir es ja. Meine sind schwarz. Dann muss ich wohl vor dem nächsten Tausch mal neue Bolzen bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (18. August 2015)

Kann das sein, dass ihr von "unterschiedlichen" Sachen sprecht?!
Die ersten Schrauben für den Horstlinkbolzen waren meines Wissens nach schwarz und aus Alu. Die zweite Generation war dann Silber und aus Stahl (gehärtetetes Alu)?! Und die aktuelle Version ist aus Titan. 
Ob der Horstlinkbolzen sich jedes Mal geändert hat, weis ich nicht. Ich tippe aber mal, dass er in der aktuellen Version auch aus Titan ist. 
Aber die ersten waren doch nicht schwarz, oder?


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2015)

Ich rede über den Horstlinkbolzen: http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerwelle-Horstlink-6
Meiner ist schwarz "weich"eloxiert.


----------



## slash-sash (18. August 2015)

Ok. Wusste ich gar nicht, dass es die Lagerwelle auch in schwarz gab. Ich dachte immer nur, dass es nur die Schraibe vorne in schwarz gab. Aber dann hast du definitiv den ersten und "weichesten" von den drei Versionen, die es gab. 
Ob der auch aus Alu war/ist, keine Ahnung. Die schwarze Schraube jedenfalls war es. 


Sascha


----------



## Banana Joe (19. August 2015)

Den monarch hab ich über den haufen geworfen und gleich den vivid air bestellt. Bevor ich nachher wieder was zum meckern habe. Relativ günstig in frankreich geschossen.

Danke für den hinweis mit den lagerwellen hab auch schwarze drinne und wollte eine nachbestellen weil eingelaufen und gewinde im arsch. Jetzt ab ich direkt zwei neue geordert. Welches material hat die neue denn nun?







Ins hauptlager kommen jetzt die max kugellager der rest kommt standart rein. Ich hoffe das die hauptlager mit der entsprechenden fettpackung und pflege evtl. ein ticken länger halten. Hauptlager tauschen is echt keine schöne angelegenheit im vergleich zum rest.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. August 2015)

Och, die sieht ja aus wie neu.  Meine sind jeweils auf beiden Seiten eigentlich ohne Eloxal und dann noch ein wenig eingelaufen. Vllt. 1-2 1/100 mm.
Laut Aussage oben von JÜ sind die neuen harteloxiert. Aber es darf gerne nochmal jemand verifizieren.


----------



## 0Ger (19. August 2015)

Meine sehen jetzt auch etwa so aus wie auf dem Bild. Ich denke die halten noch ne ganze Weile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (19. August 2015)

okidoki, aber ich war etwas ängstlich und da eh bei einem das gewinde hin is hab ich neue bestellt. Werde die neuen mal mit zur arbeit nehmen und die profis fragen wie die wellen beschaffen sind.


----------



## coaby (23. August 2015)

Bin mit meinem fanes eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nach zwei Jahren hätte ich aber auch auf Veränderungen lust. Lohnt sich deer austausch des float ctd gegen den Monarch plus? Ich will es nur machen wenn man einen deutlichen unterschied merkt natürlich nur zum noch besseren. Ich glaube der vivid ist mir zu schwer...   wie sieht es mit Huber bushings aus? Auch hier ein unterschied erkennbar?


----------



## Adam1987 (23. August 2015)

coaby schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem fanes eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nach zwei Jahren hätte ich aber auch auf Veränderungen lust. Lohnt sich deer austausch des float ctd gegen den Monarch plus? Ich will es nur machen wenn man einen deutlichen unterschied merkt natürlich nur zum noch besseren. Ich glaube der vivid ist mir zu schwer...   wie sieht es mit Huber bushings aus? Auch hier ein unterschied erkennbar?



Wenn schon neuer Dämpfer und nicht zu schwer, dann Canecreek DoubleBarrel Inline. Dann denkste du fährst nen anderes Rad, der Hinterbau wird wohl durch den einfachen float ziemlich kastriert.


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2015)

Float gegen Monarch ist wie Pest gegen Cholera. Beide werden dem Hinterbau nur bedingt gerecht. Die Hubers werden auch vollkommen überbewertet. Sind bei den vorgenannten Dämpfern eher ein nice 2 have.
Statt dem Inline evtl den Zocchi 053. Der ist nochmals leichter und soll (lt. Aussage der Testfahrer) zumindest ebenbürtig sein.
Wenn es günstig sein soll, dann einen gebrauchten ISX-6. Der funktioniert schon wesentlich besser als Float und Konsorten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. August 2015)

Bei der Fanes habe ich die Huber gleich eingebaut, daher kein Vergleich. Beim Rad zuvor kamen sie als Update. Ich habe es sehr wohl deutlich gemerkt (allerdings waren die alten Buchsen auch schwer laufend), denn ich musste die Zugstufe definitiv weiter zudrehen.

Ich bin damals den M+ wenig gefahren, bevor der Vivid rein kam. Es reichte gerade so zum halbwegs sinnvoll einstellen. Der Unterschied zum Vivid dann direkt out of the box war riesig.

Ob DB Inline oder M+ oder was auch immer, ein Röhrchen wie ein CDT etc. wird dem Rahmen absolut nicht gerecht.


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. August 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bei der Fanes habe ich die Huber gleich eingebaut, daher kein Vergleich. Beim Rad zuvor kamen sie als Update. Ich habe es sehr wohl deutlich gemerkt (allerdings waren die alten Buchsen auch schwer laufend), denn ich musste die Zugstufe definitiv weiter zudrehen.
> 
> Ich bin damals den M+ wenig gefahren, bevor der Vivid rein kam. Es reichte gerade so zum halbwegs sinnvoll einstellen. Der Unterschied zum Vivid dann direkt out of the box war riesig.
> 
> Ob DB Inline oder M+ oder was auch immer, ein Röhrchen wie ein CDT etc. wird dem Rahmen absolut nicht gerecht.


Den Inline fahre ich jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr, und finde schon,das er sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau der Fanes harmoniert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. August 2015)

Den DB-Inline zähle ich nicht zu den Röhrchen. Der hat eine wohl halbwegs sinnvolle Ölmenge und damit Dauerperformance mit solider Dämpfung.


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2015)

Der Monarch+ ist ein +Röhrchen (entgegen der weit verbreiteten Forenmeinung unterscheidet es sich lediglich im größeren Ölvolumen im Piggy vom RT3). Kann bei Leuten mit geringem Körpergewicht und je nach Einsatzbereich zwar passen, jedoch kann er mit DB (Inline) nicht mal ansatzweise mithalten. Da der 053 mit dem DB auf Augenhöhe sein soll, ist er wohl derzeit die Wahl der Stunde.
Die Hubers sind wirklich inzwischen unnötig, da die originalen Buchsen der Hersteller i.d.R. inzwischen alle sehr gut und die Unterschiede eher marginal sind.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. August 2015)

Hubers unnötig? Sind im M+ und Vivid jetzt nicht mehr diese komischen DU und DP4 Gleitlager drin? Die Buchsen sind doch immer noch per Default weich eloxiertes schäbiges Zeugs, oder?


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2015)

Nope. Ist alles Hardcoated inzwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (24. August 2015)

Wenn denn der 053 mal lieferbar wäre .... 

Mal eine andere Frage. Ich wollte mal meinen Lagern was gutes tun sie ein wenig schmieren und drehen.  Hab beim auseinander nehmen festgestellt, dass bei meiner Hauptlagerwelle die Konterschraube nicht vorhanden ist. Ist das normal bei der 4.0 oder sollte ich mir Gedanken machen ? Passt da eine normale m6 senkkopf rein aus dem Baumarkt?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (24. August 2015)

@nrgmac  hast du den 053 schon bestellt? Der ist ja jetzt mit 216er Einbaumaß zu haben....


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2015)

Nein, Budget ist ausgeschöpft und derzeit bin ich mit dem frisch gewarteten ISX ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. August 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Nope. Ist alles Hardcoated inzwischen.


Nicht das wir uns missverstehen. Die Bolzen welche in die Buchse reinkommen sind jetzt beim Fanes per Default Harteloxiert und die Buchsen welche in aktuellen Dämpfern drin sind, sind nicht mehr als DU oder DP4 Gleitlager ausgeprägt?


----------



## Banana Joe (24. August 2015)

Mein Vivid aus 2015 hat noch diese sinterbuchsen, hab mir die huber von alutech gegönnt mal sehen. Aber ohne direkten vergleich ist das wahrscheinlich kaum zu merken!?


----------



## coaby (24. August 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Der Monarch+ ist ein +Röhrchen (entgegen der weit verbreiteten Forenmeinung unterscheidet es sich lediglich im größeren Ölvolumen im Piggy vom RT3).



Und wie würdest du den vivid air zum double barrel inline bewerten?


----------



## Dennis32 (24. August 2015)

sued893 schrieb:


> Wenn denn der 053 mal lieferbar wäre ....
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage. Ich wollte mal meinen Lagern was gutes tun sie ein wenig schmieren und drehen.  Hab beim auseinander nehmen festgestellt, dass bei meiner Hauptlagerwelle die Konterschraube nicht vorhanden ist. Ist das normal bei der 4.0 oder sollte ich mir Gedanken machen ? Passt da eine normale m6 senkkopf rein aus dem Baumarkt?


Beim 4er ist die Hauptlagerwelle mit einer kleinen Madenschraube (linke Seite) radial gegen herausdrehen gesichsert

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sued893 (25. August 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Beim 4er ist die Hauptlagerwelle mit einer kleinen Madenschraube (linke Seite) radial gegen herausdrehen gesichsert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit
> Tapatalk




Also bei mir ist auf der linken Seite der 10er Sechskant und rechts ein leeres m6 Gewinde . Lt. Homepage ist da eine m6 Senkkopf schraube drin. Kann ich mir da eine aus dem Baumarkt holen?


----------



## Banana Joe (25. August 2015)

ist das normal das die huberbuchsen so stramm in die neuen gleitlager gehen? Im ausgebauten zustand der gleitbuchsen war jede menge spiel und nu muss man sie mit gewalt reinpressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2015)

coaby schrieb:


> Und wie würdest du den vivid air zum double barrel inline bewerten?



Den Inline bin ich noch nicht in der Fanes gefahren, jedoch den dicken Bruder. Abgesehen vom Gewicht und dem Einstellmarathon ist das der bisher beste Luftdämpfer den ich in der Fanes gefahren bin. Der Vivid kann da (zumindest bei M/M Tune und meinem Gewicht 90+) nicht mithalten. Auch gegen den ISX sieht der Vivid alt aus, jedoch kann das beim neuen Modell und anderem Fahrergewicht schon wieder ganz anders sein. Hier muss man wirklich selber fahren, testen und entscheiden.
Der 053 reizt mich natürlich schon tierisch, aber ob er wirklich noch einmal so viel besser als der CCDB oder in meinem Fall der ISX ist? Das zu testen ist mir derzeit keine 500 Euronen wert.


----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nicht das wir uns missverstehen. Die Bolzen welche in die Buchse reinkommen sind jetzt beim Fanes per Default Harteloxiert und die Buchsen welche in aktuellen Dämpfern drin sind, sind nicht mehr als DU oder DP4 Gleitlager ausgeprägt?



Beim 4er sind die Lagerbolzen harteloxiert (kommen von RS so). Im Dämpfer stecken natürlich noch DU-Buchsen mit PTFE-Beschichtung. Spricht ja auch an und für sich nichts dagegen. Bei der Fläche und den darauf wirkenden Kräften ist das "Losbrechmoment" i.d.R. zu vernachlässigen. Da müsste schon alles total fest gehen, dass man da was merkt. Habe seinerzeit mein Slayer auch auf TFT bzw. Huber umgestellt. Das hatte aber eher den techn. Hintergrund, dass die Buchsen von TFT gegen eindringende Fremdkörper abgedichtet waren und die Buchsen so insgesamt länger gehalten haben. Inzwischen sind fast überall IGUS Buchsen (Huber nimmt die auch) eingepresst, welche sich um die serienmäßigen Bolzen drehen. Kostet das Stück ein Euro und hält ewig.


----------



## mest1 (25. August 2015)

Der ccdb oder inline reizen mich auch aber ich hab irgendwie Respekt vor dem ganzen einstellen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. August 2015)

Fein. IGUS Buchsen & Harteloxal ist ja dann wie bei den Hubern. Nett. Die Huber haben für mich den Vorteil gegen die DU, das sie sich nicht so schnell verschleissen aus meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Der ccdb oder inline reizen mich auch aber ich hab irgendwie Respekt vor dem ganzen einstellen



Irgendein Hobby muss man ja haben 
BTW: Führe die Dame jetzt mal Gassi!


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (26. August 2015)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (26. August 2015)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Servus zusammen,
> 
> leider hat es mich mit den Lagern jetzt auch erwischt  meine Fanes seit diesem Jahr im Einsatz und rund 1300KM runter.
> Zu meinem Erstaunen waren bereits ab Werk Enduro Bearings verbaut (Siehe Fotos)
> ...


Gute Wahl mit dem Inline


----------



## mest1 (26. August 2015)

@Zipfelklatsche und andere mit dem inline wie ist den der in der Fanes?
Ich fahre bis jetzt den Monarch Plus und bin soweit zu frieden aber hab auch keinen anderen Vergleich in der Fanes.
Oder doch vielleicht den ccdb, ich weis blos nicht ob der zu viel des guten ist da ich für Bikepark eigentlich einen Freerider habe, hab aber auch schon überlegt den zu verkaufen und die Fanes als tourenfreerider auf zu bauen und nur dieses Bike als Do it all Bike zu behalten da ich es dieses Jahr nur einmal in den Park geschafft habe.


----------



## Adam1987 (26. August 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> @Zipfelklatsche und andere mit dem inline wie ist den der in der Fanes?
> Ich fahre bis jetzt den Monarch Plus und bin soweit zu frieden aber hab auch keinen anderen Vergleich in der Fanes.
> Oder doch vielleicht den ccdb, ich weis blos nicht ob der zu viel des guten ist da ich für Bikepark eigentlich einen Freerider habe, hab aber auch schon überlegt den zu verkaufen und die Fanes als tourenfreerider auf zu bauen und nur dieses Bike als Do it all Bike zu behalten da ich es dieses Jahr nur einmal in den Park geschafft habe.



Bin sehr zufrieden. Im Fanes bin ich bisher nur den Inline gefahren, im Mega hatte ich den Vergleich zwischen Monarch+, CCDB Air und Inline,  wovon der Inline meiner Meinung nach der beste Dämpfer ist. Die Einstellbarkeit ist enorm und mit etwas geduld kann man ihn genau an den Hinterbau und seinen eigenen Fahrstil anpassen. Im Vergleich zum CCDB ist der Inline tatsächlich linearer, jedoch kann man ihn super über die Volumenspacer anpassen. Ich fahre im Fanes 2 große Spacer.
Ansonsten funktionieren beide gleich gut, auch der Inline arbeitet mit einer sehr großen Ölmenge, zwar nicht soviel wie der CCDB, jedoch hatte ich nie Temperatur Probleme. 

Ich hab meinen auf maximale Traktion ausgelegt, wenn man jedoch mag kann man ihn auf deutlich mehr popp trimmen. 

Der Monarch+ kann da auf jeglicher ebene nicht mithalten.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (26. August 2015)

@mest1 Da ich mich so nebenbei mit Tuning von Rock Shox Fahrwerken beschäftige, habe ich aus den Monarch + so ziemlich alles herausgekitzelt was ging.
---


----------



## mest1 (26. August 2015)

Ok, dann ist nur die Frage ob CCDB oder den Inline und ich muss mich doch mal noch mehr mit dem einstellen vom Dämpfer beschäftigen.


----------



## Kharne (26. August 2015)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Morgen müsste dann auch mein AWK System für die Pike kommen, dann werde ich evtl. einen ausführlicheren Bericht tippen.



Ich bin gespannt. Hast du ne Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu ner gepimpten Lyrik Coil MiCoDH und/oder ner Vengeance Coil HLR?


----------



## nrgmac (26. August 2015)

Kann Zipfelklatsche und Adam1987 bzgl. des Dämpfers nur zustimmen.

@Kharne
Der Vergleich zur einer moderneren 350 NRC Ti würde mich persönlich viel mehr interssieren. Lyrik ist doch inzwischen ein alter Hut.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (26. August 2015)

Laut Aussage von einigen Usern soll sie der Zocchi 350 NRC Ti extrem nahe kommen.

Aber abwarten und testen


----------



## Kharne (26. August 2015)

Zocchi ist tot. Leider. Bis nicht klar ist, dass die Firma übernommen wird und 1 Modelljahr ohne große Probleme durch ist würde ich da schön die Finger von lassen.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (26. August 2015)

Ja leider  Und wenn der neue Eigentümer nichts an der Verkaufspreisphilosophie ändert (Preise 053 EU und USA) stehen die auch nicht mehr auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (26. August 2015)

Abwarten... Das 2016 Lineup ist endlich mal wieder richtig gut und wird ja auch voll produziert. Vertrieb und Eigner ist eine andere Sache.

Sind das mit der Lyrik auch die User, die die Meinung vertreten,  dass der Monarch+ die Allmacht auf dem Dämpfermarkt ist?


----------



## slash-sash (27. August 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist nur die Frage ob CCDB oder den Inline und ich muss mich doch mal noch mehr mit dem einstellen vom Dämpfer beschäftigen.



Es gibt doch auf der CC HP ein Grundsetup, welches du dir erst mal einstellen kannst. Von dem aus kannst du ja rumspielen. Einmal in die eine Richtung, einmal in die andere Richtung. Und wenn du dich völlig verhaspelt hast, einfach wieder das Grundsetup einstellen und noch mal von vorne. 
Finde ich ne richtig geile Sache, da es zum einen ein wenig den Respekt gegenüber dem Einstellwahn, bzw. Einstellvielfalt nimmt und ist somit den Mitbewerbern um einiges voraus.
Du müßtest dich ja eh ein wenig mit der Einstellerei beschäftigen, wenn du einen anderen Dämpfer haben willst oder du deinen jetzigen noch verändern willst. Dann doch lieber einen Dämpfer, der im Grundsetup schon beschrieben ist

Jeder, wie er will. Aber m.M.n. gehört in ein Fanes ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Allein der Optik wegen. Das Gewicht beim Dämpfer kann m.M.n. kein Grund sein. die paar Gramm merkt nicht mal nen CC-Bundesliga-Fahrer.


Sascha


----------



## Ganiscol (27. August 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Abwarten... Das 2016 Lineup ist endlich mal wieder richtig gut und wird ja auch voll produziert. Vertrieb und Eigner ist eine andere Sache.
> 
> Sind das mit der Lyrik auch die User, die die Meinung vertreten,  dass der Monarch+ die Allmacht auf dem Dämpfermarkt ist?


 
Das ist aber ganz schön naiv. Wenn sich kein passender Besitzer findet, ist das mit der Produktion ganz schnell vorbei. Und mit Service und Ersatzteilen ebenso. Wer jetzt kauft muss mit der Möglichkeit rechnen in eine Sackgasse zu fahren.


----------



## nrgmac (27. August 2015)

Ach ja.... Das hatten wir doch schon alles.
Rock Shox war auch schon kurz vor um, Manitou ebenso und Marzocchi vor 6 Jahren auch schon mal, Votec ebenso. Bis jetzt sind alle wieder aufgetaucht.
Edit: Ach und Porsche und OPEL hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## sued893 (29. August 2015)

Hab mal eine Frage zu zur Wippe. Ist das normal, dass die unter Spannung verbaut ist? Hatte da echt Probleme mit der Demontage. Hätte ich was beachten müssen bezüglich der Reihenfolge zb erst die schrauben vom Hauptrahmen ab oder andersrum?


----------



## daniel_MTB (31. August 2015)

Hallo

bei meiner Fanes 3.0 ist vorgestern das rechte obere Lager an der Sitzstrebe  "zerfallen" ... dadurch hat der Titanbolzen eine Wulst an der äußeren Seite der Strebe verursacht. Der Äußere Sitz des Titanbolzen oberhalb des Kugellagers ist nun nicht mehr rund sondern Oval mit Wulst. Aufgrund dessen liegen die Iguslagerscheibe und der Bolzen nun nicht mehr Plan auf der Sitzstrebe auf. Das Gewinde in der Wippe wurde glücklicherweise nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Aktuell gibt es bei Alutech eine Sitztstrebe als Ersatzteil, welche anders aussieht als meine (Denke die von der 4.0). Die oberen Lager sind nun zu beiden Seiten offen. Hierfür gibt es extra neue Titanbolzen (Titanschraube Wippe/Sitzstrebe M8x19.5) welche ich dann gegen meine jetzigen tauschen müsste. Das habe ich verstanden.

Mir ist allerdings unklar wie nun der Horst Link montiert wird, da der hintere Teil der Strebe komplett anders aussieht als meine. Es gibt eine neue Titan Senkkopfschraube für Horstlink welche, so denke ich, anstelle der alten Fanes IGUS-Lagerschraube Horstlink Titan von der Innenseite verbaut wird. Was ist jedoch mit dem Bolzen an sich? Auf dem Bild sieht es nicht so aus als würde der aktuelle Bolzen von außen durchpassen.

Hat jemand hiermit schon Erfahrung gemacht mit der neuen Sitzstrebe am 3.0er Fanes? Hatte jemand einen ähnlichen Defekt?

Danke vorab!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Skwal (31. August 2015)

Bei meiner 3.0 ist das gleiche Lager gebrochen.
Ich habe allerdings die Carbonsitzstrebe.
Die neuen Lager sind Endurobearings mit einer Kugel mehr, dazu der Titanbolzensatz. Damit sollte es in Zukunft haltbarer sein

Für genaue technische Details solltest du die Werkstatthotline anrufen. 
Dafür ist die eingerichtet worden.


----------



## DaCrazyP (1. September 2015)

Hat hier jemand einen direkten Vergleich zur Uphillfähigkeit einer Fanes zur Sennes FR? Ich will da nicht immer unbedingt der Freeride trauen, die ja meint, dass sich da nix tut, die Sennes nur noch besser bergab geht.


----------



## Wandango (1. September 2015)

sued893 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zu zur Wippe. Ist das normal, dass die unter Spannung verbaut ist? Hatte da echt Probleme mit der Demontage. Hätte ich was beachten müssen bezüglich der Reihenfolge zb erst die schrauben vom Hauptrahmen ab oder andersrum?



Ja das ist bei mir ähnlich. Demontage geht zwar noch relativ problemlos aber die Montage ist etwas frickelig. Muss immer zuerst den Horstlink zusammenbauen und dann vorsichtig und mit viel Geduld die Sitzstrebe an die Wippe fummeln. Ziemlich nervig, auch weil der Horstlink dadurch denke ich schneller zu knacken anfängt da dort Spannung ist (die Vorspannung wie in Jürgens Video gezeigt bekomm ich damit auf der einen Horstlink-Seite nicht hin). Durch das Knacken muss ich dann natürlich wieder alle 3-6 Monate das Ganze auseinander frickeln, fetten und wieder zusammenfrickeln....


Edit: Ok ich hab nochmal genau gelesen...du meintest ja die Wippe. Naja bei mir ist es die Sitzstrebe/Kettenstrebe die scheinbar etwas verzogen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (2. September 2015)

Kann hier mal noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Auch gerne als warnhinweis.

Ich hab mir beim auseinander bauen der Wippe das Gewinde in der Wippe abgedreht und zwar dadurch dass die Bolzen bei der V4 wohl übermaßig sind. Dadurch saß der der Bolzen so fest im Lager das sich dieses gegen das Gewinde gedreht hat. Bis ich gemerkt hatte was los war ist es auch schon zu spät gewesen. 

Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen was ein Depp warum dreht der solange da dran rum. Allerdings hatte ein Hinweis von Alutech an der Stelle auch nicht geschadet.

Als ich dann die Schraube von dem Lager mit sanften Schlägen lösen wollte hat sich die Kombination von Lager mit Schraube aus dem Lagersitz verabschiedet und ich hatte Lager und Schraube in der Hand.

Um Lager von der Schraube zu trennen musste ich dann ähnliche Methoden und Kraft anwenden wie beim trennen von Gabel und Konus. 

So richtig normal finde ich das nicht oder soll das so sein?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (2. September 2015)

sued893 schrieb:


> Kann hier mal noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Auch gerne als warnhinweis.
> 
> Ich hab mir beim auseinander bauen der Wippe das Gewinde in der Wippe abgedreht und zwar dadurch dass die Bolzen bei der V4 wohl übermaßig sind. Dadurch saß der der Bolzen so fest im Lager das sich dieses gegen das Gewinde gedreht hat. Bis ich gemerkt hatte was los war ist es auch schon zu spät gewesen.
> 
> ...




Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch (siehe meinen Beitrag eine Seite vorher) der Innenring hat sich auch bei mir auf den Schraubenschaft gefressen. Bin dann auf die gute alte FP2 und hab solange eine Nut in den Ring gefräst bis man ihn aufschlagen konnte.
Die Schraube war auch bei mir fest. Was aber auch aus meiner Sicht an viel zu viel Schraubensicherung lag.
Ich hab das Ganze erwärmt und anschließend mit den passenen Schlüssel und Hammer 1-2 mal draufgehaun. (Wie bei den festen Sicherungsschrauben bei Bremsscheiben am PKW )
Danach war die ganze Sache gelöst und ging schön auf.


----------



## sued893 (2. September 2015)

Ja aus dem Gewinde hat sie sich ja auch gelöst, das war ja das Problem. 
Allerdings war die Verbindung Schraube Lager echt gepresst das lag nicht am Loctite.
Wie geschrieben hab ich da echt wie ein Weltmeister drauf geschlagen um Schraube und Lager zu trennen. 
Die besagte Schraube passt auch in keins von den anderen drei Lagern.


----------



## hasardeur (3. September 2015)

Wenn bei Fanes Signaturen und V2 die Stiützstreben getauscht werden, sind auch neue Kettenstreben nötig. Ab V3 passt das nicht mehr zusammen.

Zu dem Titanbolzen an der Wippe: wer die Teile nachrüstet, erhält eine Anleitung, in der geschildert wird, dass die Teile manchmal zu fett sind und sich im Lager fest fressen. Dann sollte der Schaft vorher etwas abgeschliffen werden. Ollo hatte dazu mal eine gute und simple Methode mit Akkuschrauber beschrieben. Bei Original verbauten Titanbolzen sollte Alutech diese Abpassung vornehmen. Wenn dann doch etwas festfrisst, ist es meiner Meinunng nach ein Gewährleistungsfall. Bevor man aber das Gewinde der Wippe rausdreht, sollte die Wippe so weit gespreizt werden, dass man eigentlich schon Angst haben muss, dass sie reißt. Wie auch immer, Fehler passieren und an der Stelle kann man sicher auch ein Helicoil ruhigen Gewissens verbauen. So hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen.


----------



## sued893 (3. September 2015)

War ein komplett bike von Alutech so montiert.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (3. September 2015)

So wie auch bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (3. September 2015)

Da sollte man eigentlich meinen, dass man da selber nicht noch irgendwelche schrauben nachbessern muss.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (3. September 2015)

So sehe ich das auch. Leider tauchen über Alutech in letzter Zeit immer mehr negativ Meinungen bezüglich Qualität auf. Wirklich schade, da die Fanes bis auf die Kleinigkeiten ein top Bike ist!


----------



## Adam1987 (3. September 2015)

Ich muss sagen das mir das ganze schon extrem negativ auffällt. Ich hab den Rahmen(V3) gebraucht gekauft und somit deutlich weniger bezahlt. Hätte ich den Neupreis bezahlt, wäre ich ziemlich angepisst. 

Das viele Fehler erst nach gewisser zeit auffallen ist leider so, das jedoch der Kunde immer ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten wird geht gar nicht. Warum stellt man die verbesserten Wippenbolzen nicht aus Stahl her und verteilt sie kostenlos an alle Besitzer von älteren Fanes?! Genauso die Stützhülse für das Hauptlager.

Dazu kommen völlig kundenunfreundliche Bedingungen im shop. Hallo?  +3% für PayPal zahlung? 7€ Versandkosten für nen paar Schrauben? 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe meine Fanes. Fahrtechnisch ist das Bike ein Traum. Aber ich kann halt Schrauben und mir selbst helfen. Fanes fahrer die da nicht so talentiert sind tun mir echt leid.

Wenn man sich aber nunmal mist zusammen konstruiert ( raus rutschende Lager, fehlende axiale abstützung des Hauptlagers) dann muss man dafür gerade stehen und nicht noch abkassieren. Die Qualität für das Geld ist zum Teil bedenklich. Schraube viel an Scott und Trek Rädern, da gibts sowas nicht.


----------



## nrgmac (4. September 2015)

Als gebraucht Käufer hast Du da leider wenig Möglichkeiten. Als Erstbesitzer haben schon viele geänderte Wippenbolzen & Co. erhalten. Die PayPal Gebühren sind allerdings wirklich nicht zulässig (siehe Nutzungsbedingungen PayPal). Evtl. sollte man da mal freundlich drauf hinweisen. Versand für ein paar Schrauben liegt mit € 3.95 doch eher auf der günstigen Seite. 
Über die Qualität vom Slash und den darauf folgenden Service möchte ich mich hier nicht näher auslassen.


----------



## sued893 (4. September 2015)

Ja Stand auch in Kontakt mit Alutech in den letzten paar Tagen, war echt ganz freundlich und schnell.

Mir wurde da zwar weiter geholfen. Jedoch hätte mich der eine Tipp vermutlich den Lagersitz gekostet. Der andere war die schraube doch selbst abzudrehen. 

Bei einem komplett bike erwarte ich eigentlich nicht, dass man da selber nochmal Hand anlegen muss und sich die Teile zurecht fertigen muss. Selbst wenn gehört sowas in eine Bedinungsanleitung, aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (4. September 2015)

War bei dir ne Bedienungsanleitung für die 4.0 dabei? Also mit Anzugsmomente, Explosionszeichnung usw.?


----------



## sued893 (4. September 2015)

Ja eine lag bei so zwei DIN A 4 Seiten in schlechter Qualität kopiert , allerdings keine Explosionszeichnung oa.


----------



## Kharne (4. September 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen völlig kundenunfreundliche Bedingungen im shop. Hallo?  +3% für PayPal zahlung? 7€ Versandkosten für nen paar Schrauben?



Natürlich ist das nicht so pralle für Unsereins, allerdings muss man sich vor Augen führen, dass PP ordentlich Gebühren abzwackt und der allerletzte Rotzladen in Sachen Verkäuferservice ist. Und das so ein Paar Schrauben idR erst mit den teuren Versandkosten kein Minus in der Bilanz erzeugen...


----------



## zec (5. September 2015)

Habe eine Frage zur Twinworks-Steckachse: Habe diese an meinem Fanes AM nachgerüstet und da die ja die Carbondruckstrebe hat, würde mich eben interessieren, ob es da für die Achse ein vorgeschriebenes maximales Drehmoment gibt?


----------



## daniel_MTB (6. September 2015)

Also ich kann alutech nur loben. Der grat an meiner sitzstrebe wurde entfernt und die lager gegen enduro lager getauscht. Musste nur die lager zahlen und einen geringen aufrpeis für das einpressen. Abwicklung innerhalb von 3 tagen inkl hin und rückversand. Super service wie ich finde für ein über 2 jahre altes bike. Da zahlt man im bikeladen um die ecke deutlich mehr und muss ggf länger warten. Übrigens, die stützhülse wurde mir damals bei einem problem mit der ketenstrebe auf kulanz eingebaut inkl neuer lager ohne kosten für mich.

also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit alutech!

P.S.: meine fanes hat über 3000 km bei schnee, matsch, sonne runter und mehrere bikepark besuche hinter sich. Man sollte aber wirklich selber schrauben und das bike pflegen sowie selber warten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. September 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Da zahlt man im bikeladen um die ecke deutlich mehr und muss ggf länger warten.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Laden um die Ecke oft auch nicht so ordentlich arbeitet. Hatte selber mal ein gebrauchtes Fanes hier im BM erstanden, welches einen Riss im Rahmenkopf hatte. Der stammte allerdings nicht aus einem Mangel seitens Alutech, sondern war der sehr unliebsamen Behandlung durch den Laden um die Ecke (Fachhändler für Speiseeis) zu zuordnen. Man hatte offensichtlich sehr wenig Erfahrung mit der Steuersatzdemontage und hatte nicht nur das Lager beim Ausbau vollkommen zerstört sondern den Rahmen gleich noch mit. Auf telefonische Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteil, dass man angeblich so ein Lager ja gar nicht demontieren könnte ohne es zu zerstören und bei diesen Kräften könnte auch schon mal ein Rahmen reißen.... 
Der Riss wurde allerdings seitens Alutech für kleines Geld beseitigt. Diesen Service muss ein anderer Hersteller erst mal anbieten.


----------



## Kharne (6. September 2015)

Und du hast denen nicht gerichtlich in den Arsch treten lassen?  Tut mir leid, aber so viel Inkompetenz auf einem Haufen gehört abgemahnt, der Meistertitel entzogen und das Recht eine Fahrradwerkstatt zu betreiben entzogen...


----------



## nrgmac (7. September 2015)

Den Spaß hatte der Vorbesitzer mit der Werkstatt. Habe den Rahmen als ,, Top Zustand " gekauft und deshalb auf Rücknahme bestanden. Ihm waren die Schäden angeblich gar nicht aufgefallen. Wurde dann doch ein neues Fanes.
Finde nur den Service bzgl Rahmeninstandsetzung seitens Alutech prima. Bisher konnten die Rahmen mit Haarrissen lt. Hersteller immer in den Müll.


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2015)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Leider tauchen über Alutech in letzter Zeit immer mehr negativ Meinungen bezüglich Qualität auf. Wirklich schade, da die Fanes bis auf die Kleinigkeiten ein top Bike ist!



Alutech ist so eng mit der IBC verbunden, dass dieser Eindruck schnell entsteht. Viele Fanes-Besitzer würden ohne das Forum hier kaum auf die Fanes gekommen sein. Wie mit jedem anderen Forum aber auch, wird die Realität ziemlich verzerrt.



Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das mir das ganze schon extrem negativ auffällt. Ich hab den Rahmen(V3) gebraucht gekauft und somit deutlich weniger bezahlt. Hätte ich den Neupreis bezahlt, wäre ich ziemlich angepisst.
> 
> Das viele Fehler erst nach gewisser zeit auffallen ist leider so, das jedoch der Kunde immer ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten wird geht gar nicht. Warum stellt man die verbesserten Wippenbolzen nicht aus Stahl her und verteilt sie kostenlos an alle Besitzer von älteren Fanes?! Genauso die Stützhülse für das Hauptlager.
> 
> ...



Worüber beschwerst Du Dich eigentlich? Darüber, dass Alutech die Evolutionsstufen nicht allen kostenfrei anbietet? Ich bitte Dich, welche Firma kann sich das leisten? Du solltest im Gegenteil darüber froh sein, dass die Kompatibilität zu alten Rahmen überhaupt noch gegeben ist. Bei vielen Herstellern ist es ganz normal, dass verbesserte Teile nur zum jeweiligen Modelljahr passen. Dann ist immer ein komplett neuer Rahmen fällig.

Ich kann auch gut damit leben, dass Alutech die PayPal-Gebühren aufschlägt. Die Alternative wäre doch, diese Gebühren einfach mit einzurechnen. Dann zahlt sie jeder Kunde und nicht nur derjenige, der es nutzt. Sowas nenne ich Transparenz, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick etwas ungewohnt erscheint. Eigentlich sollte sich jeder die Frage stellen, warum man in anderen Shops nicht 3% Nachlass bekommt, wenn man nicht über PayPal zahlt.
Versandkosten werden in kleinen Shops auch sehr häufig pauschal angegeben, egal wie groß das Paket letztlich wird. Es ist halt eine Mischkalkulation. Auch hier könnte Alutech natürlich den Aufwand mit auf die Preise umlegen. Machen sie aber nicht. Am Ende muss das aber der Kunde zahlen. Wer denn sonst? Alutech ist schließlich ein Unternehmen und kein durch Steuergelder subventionierter, caritativer Verein. Morgen kommt dann der nächste Quängelgeist und beschwert sich, dass die Ware nicht am nächsten Tag eintrifft. Amazon kann das ja schließlich auch.

Wir sind schon ganz schön verwöhnt!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. September 2015)

Tja, Amazon versaut den gesunden Menschenverstand. Nur weil ein Laden es sich leisten kann müssen es alle anderen auch so tun, egal aus welchem Umfeld.


----------



## UmpaLumpaJoe (7. September 2015)

Hallo, ich habe eine Fanes 3.0 EN. Größe L
Hat hier jemand das gute Stück schonmal in einem Evoc Bikebag bewegt? Rein von den Maßen müsste es passen?
Kann mir trotzdem jemand was dazu sagen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## mest1 (7. September 2015)

Also ich bewege das Fanes seit Anfang des Jahres und hab Boccia nicht wirklich Probleme gehabt, außer einmal Lagerwechsel und das sehe ich nicht wirklich als Problem und wie @hasardeur schon geschrieben hat finde ich es richtig gut das die Rahmen untereinander so kompatibel sind. 

Und in persönlicher Sache noch : Das Fanes ist richtig geilllllll, normal habe ich immer den Drang etwas neues aus zu probieren doch bei der Fanes fällt mir leider  einfach kein Grund ein was neues auszuprobieren


----------



## sued893 (7. September 2015)

Ja ich will hier ja auch gar nicht an der Rahmen Qualität oder dem Service meckern. Nur hatte ich bisher echt ein positives Bild von der Firma, die Sache mit den Bolzen vorher zu testen dauert Ca. 20 Sekunden. Falls man jetzt selber neue Lager einbaut und dann die Toleranz nicht mehr passt okay. 
Da hatte ich mir von einer etwas kleineren Schmiede einen Sorgsameren Zusammenbau erwartet. 

Zusätzlich wertet die Aktion mit dem Helicoil den Rahmen beim Wiederverkauf nicht unbedingt auf. 

Wollte mein Missgeschick auch eher als Warnhinweis hier mal reinstellen. Weil der Service für mich dann doch nicht so Plug n Play war wies in den Videos teilweise rüber kommt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. September 2015)

UmpaLumpaJoe schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das gute Stück schonmal in einem Evoc Bikebag bewegt? Rein von den Maßen müsste es passen?


Passt. Kollege hat das L und es geht rein. Schon ein paarmal damit Geflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (7. September 2015)

UmpaLumpaJoe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Fanes 3.0 EN. Größe L
> Hat hier jemand das gute Stück schonmal in einem Evoc Bikebag bewegt? Rein von den Maßen müsste es passen?
> Kann mir trotzdem jemand was dazu sagen?
> 
> Danke schonmal!



Habe selbiges (auch 3.0 und Größe L) schon in ein Evoc Bike Travel Bag gequetscht. Wobei die Betonung auf "gequetscht" liegt. Wurde dank der 66er in der Front recht eng. Aber es ist machbar.


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2015)

sued893 schrieb:


> Ja ich will hier ja auch gar nicht an der Rahmen Qualität oder dem Service meckern. Nur hatte ich bisher echt ein positives Bild von der Firma, die Sache mit den Bolzen vorher zu testen dauert Ca. 20 Sekunden. Falls man jetzt selber neue Lager einbaut und dann die Toleranz nicht mehr passt okay.
> Da hatte ich mir von einer etwas kleineren Schmiede einen Sorgsameren Zusammenbau erwartet.
> 
> Zusätzlich wertet die Aktion mit dem Helicoil den Rahmen beim Wiederverkauf nicht unbedingt auf.
> ...



In Deinem Fall sehe ich das Versäumnis auf jeden Fall bei Alutech. Sprich mal mit den Jungs. Ich bin mir sicher, ihr findet eine Lösung.


----------



## UmpaLumpaJoe (7. September 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Habe selbiges (auch 3.0 und Größe L) schon in ein Evoc Bike Travel Bag gequetscht. Wobei die Betonung auf "gequetscht" liegt. Wurde dank der 66er in der Front recht eng. Aber es ist machbar.



Fahre eine Pike mit Dual Air - Federweg reduzieren und gut ist (denk ich mal) aber danke schön!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. September 2015)

Der Kollege hat ne Lyrik Coil 26" in 180mm drin und es geht.


----------



## zec (8. September 2015)

zec schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage zur Twinworks-Steckachse: Habe diese an meinem Fanes AM nachgerüstet und da die ja die Carbondruckstrebe hat, würde mich eben interessieren, ob es da für die Achse ein vorgeschriebenes maximales Drehmoment gibt?


Habe mich mit der Frage an Alutech gewandt, aber die konnten mir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Somit habe ich die Achse nun mal mit 5Nm angezogen und werde beobachten, ob sie sich lockert.


----------



## Dennis32 (14. September 2015)

Hallo ihr Fanesen, 
Ich spiele seid einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken ein drittes bike für den Park aufzubauen und hätte gerne eure Anregungen gehört..... 

Momentan ist das Fanes v3 im 
"one for all" Trimm und daher neumodern als Bähmduro zu bezeichnen... 
(lyrik Coil, 1x11, Reverb stealth, Vivid air,  15,3 kg) 

Gibt es Leute die das Fanes ausschließlich im Park bewegen? 
(Doppelbrücke etc.) 

Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich das Fanes mit einer Pike und carbon schick schnack zum Trailbike mit 14 kg verwandeln soll,  oder ob ich es zum Parkbike umbaue und mir ein neues Trailbike aufbauen soll.... 

Sicher stand schon mal jemand vor der selben frage... 


Grüße. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (14. September 2015)

Die Fanes ist NICHT für eine Doppelbrücke zugelassen! Da müsstest du dann auf die Sennes umsteigen.
Ich würde behaupten, dass du schon recht nah an der optimalen Parkausstattung dran bist.
Die meisten nutzen die Fanes auch als die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, was sie ja nunmal auch ist. Variieren kann man zwar zwischen leichteren und schweren LRS/Reifen und eventuell beim Dämpfer, wobei man da wohl das Potenzial der Fanes dann nicht mehr ganz ausnutzen kann.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt die Fanes genau zwischen den beiden Kategorien bzw kann beides sehr gut. Du könntest, wenn du dazu immer Lust hättest, dir ja leichtere Komponenten besorgen und dann die Fanes immer für den Parkbesuch umbauen. Ist natürlich nervig, wenn man jedes zweite Wochenende im Park ist.
Ich selber stand zwar nie vor der Frage meine Fanes zum Parkbike umzubauen, da ich ein Big Bike habe, aber es mehr Richtung Trailbike zu optimieren, ohne große Performanceeinbußen zu haben. Habe da erstmal beim LRS angefangen. Gewicht kann man dann wirklich fast nur noch massiv durch die Pike einsparen, wie ich finde.


----------



## Dennis32 (14. September 2015)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Die Fanes ist NICHT für eine Doppelbrücke zugelassen!



Weis ich, vielleicht gibt es aber auch ein paar Rabauken die es trotzdem machen...


----------



## Adam1987 (14. September 2015)

Moinsen, 

Ich würde es so lassen wie es ist. Meine Fanes ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie deine und meiner Meinung nach gehört das Rad genauso zusammengestellt. Das schöne ist doch das man es als Eierlegendewollmilchsau aufbauen kann, stabil und potent genug für Downhillstrecken aber immernoch locker bergauf tauglich. Es gibt wenige solcher Bikes die das so gut können wie die Fanes. 

Um es soweit abzuspecken das man es merkt müssen schon min. 1,5 bzw. Eher 2kg runter und damit kastriert man das Bike meiner Meinung nach so stark das es seinem eigentlichen Einsatzbereich verliert. 

Andererseits sollte man auch nicht übertreiben,  für Doppelbrücken ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt und würde sich wahrscheinlich mit 200/170 recht unausgewogen fahren. Mit ner 180 Singlecrown passt das am besten. 

Mir persönlich passte die Pike auch gar nicht zum Faneshinterbau, dieser ist einfach viel zu traktionstark im Vergleich und das Rad fährt sich unharmonisch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. September 2015)

Schau mal in meine Signatur. Unter "Mein Bike" da ist mein Bähmduro.


----------



## tane (14. September 2015)

wie vergleicht sich das slide ed 160 mit der fanes?


----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2015)

tane schrieb:


> wie vergleicht sich das slide ed 160 mit der fanes?



Slide Ed 160? Du meinst das bis 2012 gebaute Slide? Vor der Überlegung stand ich vor 3 Jahren auch. Es wurde die Fanes. Vergleich die Geometrien, dann beantworten sich einige Fragen von selbst. Dazu steckt die Fanes mehr weg, hat eine super sensible, aber antriebsneutrale und verstellbare Kinematik. Das Slide ED 160 ist für mich ein Tourenbike mit mehr Federweg.
Die Anbauteile der 9er Ausstattungs-Version waren allerdings klasse.


----------



## tane (14. September 2015)

i hab 2 jahre so ein slide ghabt (bis es gstohlen wurde...)
jetzt hab ich ein swoop 175 & überlege eine rahmentausch entweder auf einen bionicon-evo- (ohne deren system aber mit 180) oder einen fanes-rahmen...


----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2015)

Und aus welchen Gründen willst Du tauschen? Wenn wir das wüssten, könnten wir vielleicht besser helfen.

Das Swoop 175 ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike.


----------



## slash-sash (14. September 2015)

Ich hatte bis Juni ein Fanes 2.0 und fahre jetzt ein Bionicon Evo. Allerdings mit BS und in 160mm. 
Beide haben mit Sicherheit Ihre Licht-/Schattenseiten. Wobei ich beim Evo noch nach Schatten suche. Mag es aber auch noch nicht lang genug haben, um Negativaspekte äußern zu können. 
Dein gewünschtes Vergleichsbike von Radon kenne ich nicht und kann es nicht beurteilen. 
Für mich stellt sich die Frage, was du mit dem Teil anstellen willst. 
Bei 175 (180)mm stellt sich mir nicht die Frage nach dem Fanes, sondern eher nach der Sennes. Aber musst du ja wissen. 
Fanes und Evo sind hammer geile Bikes. Sie fahren sich sehr ähnlich. Das Evo ein wenig straffer. Wobei ich mit den Fahrwerkseinstellungen noch spiele. 
Ansonsten haben beide ihre Feuertaufe in den einschlägigen Magazinen mit Bravour bestanden. Das Fanes vor 2/3 Jahren sogar als Freeride Meilenstein irgendwas Gewinner und das Evo gerade aktuell als NBS Bike. Du kaufst also bei beiden kein Schrott. 
Aber sag uns doch erst einmal, warum du 180mm brauchst?


Sascha


----------



## tane (14. September 2015)

möchte 64°lw haben... (& wahrscheinlich generell wieder mal rumschrauben ...)
im steilen, technischen fühl ich mich manchmal mit den 66° v swoop net so wohl
bikeparkgeballere mit airtime scheidet alters- & könnenbedingt aus, ab & zu a paar kleine drops is alles; vorliebe: langsam-technisch, stufen & stiegen) - daher sennes eher nicht (is auch viel teurer, neuen dämpfer brauchert ich auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2015)

Hmm...Dein Einsatzgebiet passt für mich gar nicht zu 180 mm und 64°. Beides suggeriert mir eher Freeriden. Wenn ich die Fanes nicht hätte, würde ich mir das ICB2 für Trials und Stolperbiken holen. Das wäre auch mein Tipp an Dich, zumindest für das von Dir geschilderte Einsatzgebiet. Dafür sind Staubsauger wie das Swoop 175 oder die Fanes nicht nötig.  Die 64° LW sollten auch das Bergauffahren beeinträchtigen (kippelige Lenkung). Das ist nur meine Meinung, aber Du hast ja danach gefragt


----------



## Adam1987 (14. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hmm...Dein Einsatzgebiet passt für mich gar nicht zu 180 mm und 64°. Beides suggeriert mir eher Freeriden. Wenn ich die Fanes nicht hätte, würde ich mir das ICB2 für Trials und Stolperbiken holen. Das wäre auch mein Tipp an Dich, zumindest für das von Dir geschilderte Einsatzgebiet. Dafür sind Staubsauger wie das Swoop 175 oder die Fanes nicht nötig.  Die 64° LW sollten auch das Bergauffahren beeinträchtigen (kippelige Lenkung). Das ist nur meine Meinung, aber Du hast ja danach gefragt




Fahre die Fanes mit 64er Lenkwinkel, dank 180mm Fox 36 und Workscomponents Winkelsteuersatz. Fährt sich weder bergauf kippelig noch zu träge, sowas ist allerdings auch immer Geschmackssache. Dank Talas kann ich für flache CrossCountry Trails die Gabel absenken und bin dann wieder beim original Lenkwinkel inkl. niedriger Front. 

Wenn du ab werk einen flacheren Lenkwinkel willst, biste bei der Fanes falsch, der liegt nämlich bei 65,7. Wenn du mit dem Radon zufrieden bist und es nur am Lenkwinkel liegt, schau dir die Steuersätze von Work einfach mal an.


----------



## tane (14. September 2015)

workscomponents hab ich eine zeitlang im swoop eh gehabt, v is52 auf EC52 hat wegen zu geringer einpresstiefe nur 1 jahr funktioniert.sowohl fanes als auch bionicon würd ich mit einem 1,5° angleset bestücken, eh klar!
~64° hatte ich schon, das hat bergauf nicht gestört, sobald man sich ein bissl gewöhnt hat
wo's noch icb2 rahmen gibt???


----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2015)

Das ICB2 gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Duc851 (15. September 2015)

Works Angleset hätte ich auch gerne in meine Fanes eingebaut, es liegt schon einbaufertig im Schrank. Allerdings saß der Originalsteuersatz so fest (Acros), dass ich Angst hatte, den Rahmen zu zerstören. Passender Austreiber, Fäust´l und Kraft hat keinen Millimeter was gebracht. Beim meinem alten Fanes V2 war die Passung um welten besser und Steuersatzwechsel war mit angemessenem Kraftaufwand problemlos möglich.

Ich werd mir wohl demnächst das Oberrohr abformen, sodass ich eine passende Auflage habe und es mit der Flamme nochmal probieren. Außer es hat noch jemand einen heißen Tipp?


----------



## mueslimann (15. September 2015)

Steuersatz mit Schraubensicherung eingeklebt? Wird von Alutech oft so gemacht/empfohlen. 

Also nochmal mit einem Heißluftfön propieren


----------



## Duc851 (15. September 2015)

Ernsthaft? Das wusste ich nicht! Danke! Dann spar ich mir das Abformen und probiers gleich mit Hitze.


----------



## tane (15. September 2015)

aba ka flamme!!!


----------



## mueslimann (15. September 2015)

Damals wurde das so empfohlen, also die Schalen mit Schraubensicherung einzubauen, da spaltfüllend etc. Ich seh eigentlich nicht wirklich einen Grund dafür.
Ob das derzeit, bzw zur Zeit, als der Steuersatz bei Dir eingebaut wurde, noch so gehandhabt oder empfohlen wurde, weiß ich aber nicht. 

Würde auch keine Flamme verwenden. Würde es erstmal mit einem (normalen) Fön oder einem Heißluftfön mit möglichst geringer Temeratur versuchen. Sollte leicht reichen, um Bewegung in die Sache zu bekommen, sofern die Schalen "eingeklebt" sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (15. September 2015)

Mit einem Haushaltsfön wird man kaum was flüssig machen können.


----------



## tane (15. September 2015)

heissluftföhn!
(ich würd mal sagen, dass es extremst wichtig is den rahmen net am steuerkopf mit zviel heat zu verziehen, auch kein kleinwenig...)


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2015)

Würde auch nen Heissluftföhn nehmen, damit kann man die Temperatur deutlich besser kontrollieren. Mit offener Flamme zu arbeiten wird sehr wahrscheinlich der Lackierung/Pulverung schaden.

Wahrscheinlich wurde mittlerer Schraubenkleber/Lagerkleber verwendet, der löst sich ab 150 grad wieder, dafür reicht ein Heissluftföhn.


----------



## Duc851 (15. September 2015)

Keine Sorge, ich hab schon öfter im Steuerrohrbereich mit der Flamme gearbeitet, nur leider steht der Gasbrenner gerade bei meinem Vater. Mit etwas Gefühl in der Hand verfärbt sich nichtmal das Pulver. Aufkleber sterben natürlich. Ich würde jetzt stelbst niemandem empfehlen, den Brenner zu nehmen, von dem ich nicht weiß, dass er keine 2 linken Hände hat. Aber der Aufschrei hier ist unbegründet.

PS: Ich hab ne Fanes V3.5 
Ich werde berichten ob geklebt oder nicht.


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2015)

Hab grad mal die Hinterbaulager getauscht, ging alles ganz easy. Bei Gelegenheit hab ich die Zwischenhülse der Hauptlagerung verbaut. Die ist echt goldwert, man kann jetzt logischerweise den Lagerbolzen einfach fest ziehen, ohne zu rätseln ob es nicht zu fest oder zu schwach ist. 

Also an jeden der im Winter nen lagertausch plant, unbedingt die Hülse bestellen, eine potentielle Geräuschquelle weniger.


----------



## mest1 (15. September 2015)

@Adam1987   Was für eine Hülse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> @Adam1987   Was für eine Hülse?


http://alutech-cycles.com/Stuetzhuelse-fuer-Fanes-Sennes-Teibun


----------



## mest1 (15. September 2015)

Sorry ich blick irgendwie nicht so die hin gehört ￼


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Sorry ich blick irgendwie nicht so die hin gehört ￼



Das Hauptlager besteht aus zwei Kugellagern, links und rechts. Serie ist dazwischen keine Hülse verbaut, so dass man das Axialelagerspiel über das Anzugsmoment des Bolzen einstellt. Die Schwierigkeit ist dass man nicht zu fest anziehen darf, da man sonst die Lager verspannt. Das genaue Moment so zu treffen ist recht tricky und kann bei zu festem Bolzen zu frühzeitigem lagertod und/oder Geräuschen führen.

Die Hülse wird beim einpressen zwischen den beiden Lagern verbaut, so dass sich die beiden Innenringe abstützen können und der Bolzen die Lager nicht mehr verspannen kann.


----------



## mest1 (15. September 2015)

@Adam1987 Ah ok, mit Hauptlager ist das Lager über dem Tretlager gemeint, jetzt verstehe ich es, das heißt ein Lager rein und dann von der anderen Seite die Hülse rein und dann das Zweite Lager rein und dann ganz normal fest anziehen.


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> @Adam1987 Ah ok, mit Hauptlager ist das Lager über dem Tretlager gemeint, jetzt verstehe ich es, das heißt ein Lager rein und dann von der anderen Seite die Hülse rein und dann das Zweite Lager rein und dann ganz normal fest anziehen.



Genau so. Die Hülse ist auch schön maßhaltig, wenn man das zweite Lager einpresst zieht sich die Hülse schön in die Mitte und verrutscht nicht. Definitiv ein sehr gutes Upgrade.


----------



## s4shhh (15. September 2015)

geht vermutlich erst ab 3.0 weil dort gelistet?


----------



## mest1 (15. September 2015)

@Adam1987 Danke dir, beim nächsten Lagerwechsel wird es besorgt


----------



## hasardeur (15. September 2015)

Stützt die Hülse tatsächlich den Innenring des Lagers ab oder den Aussenring? Beim Innenring stelle ich mir künftige Lagerwechsel dann schwierig vor.


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2015)

Ja stützt den Innenring, ausschlagen sollte trotzdem kein Problem sein. Man kann mit nem Dorn/Schraubendreher die Hülse zur seite fummeln und so das Lager ausschlagen.


----------



## sued893 (15. September 2015)

Ganz dumme Frage kann man das nicht einfach mit einem m12 Gewinde stab und einem entsprechenden messing dübel rausziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (16. September 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Das Hauptlager besteht aus zwei Kugellagern, links und rechts. Serie ist dazwischen keine Hülse verbaut, so dass man das Axialelagerspiel über das Anzugsmoment des Bolzen einstellt. Die Schwierigkeit ist dass man nicht zu fest anziehen darf, da man sonst die Lager verspannt. Das genaue Moment so zu treffen ist recht tricky und kann bei zu festem Bolzen zu frühzeitigem lagertod und/oder Geräuschen führen.
> 
> Die Hülse wird beim einpressen zwischen den beiden Lagern verbaut, so dass sich die beiden Innenringe abstützen können und der Bolzen die Lager nicht mehr verspannen kann.



Also ähnlich wie die Spacer bei Inlineskates ;-)


----------



## Adam1987 (16. September 2015)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Also ähnlich wie die Spacer bei Inlineskates ;-)



Jup, wird auch so seit Jahren bei zich anderen Rahmen gemacht, funktioniert einfach...Konstruktionslehre 1.Semester. Warum das von vornherein nicht so war und man für 8,95 die Hülse nachkaufen muss... Naja ihr kennt meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Duc851 (16. September 2015)

Da gehört auf beide Seiten jeweils eine Einfräsung/Nut hin, sodass man dort mit Werkzeug am Innenring ansetzen oder über die Stützhüle drücken kann, um die Lager zu wechseln.
Würde ich nachträglich anbringen, sofern nicht schon geschehen.

EDIT: Teil 16 auf der Zeichnung. Hier sieht man die Einfräsungen schön:
http://www.wendelmotorraeder.de/hin..._100901_10090120_1009012010_100901201041.html


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Jup, wird auch so seit Jahren bei zich anderen Rahmen gemacht, funktioniert einfach...Konstruktionslehre 1.Semester. Warum das von vornherein nicht so war und man für 8,95 die Hülse nachkaufen muss... Naja ihr kennt meine Meinung dazu.



Ich habe gerade für knapp 30€ (Sun Ringle) und nochmal knapp 20€ (Hope) Adapter für mein Hinterrad auf 142x12 gekauft. Das waren auch nur je zwei simple, kleine Alu-Hülsen. Da finde ich 8,95 erfrischend günstig. Es ist außerdem eine nachträgliche Optimierung, keine Rückrufaktion, weil es ohne diese Hülse nicht funktioniert.

Du bist offensichtlich noch Student. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass Du anders denken wirst, wenn Du ein paar Jahre (erfolgreich) im Beruf unterwegs bist oder vielleicht sogar ein eigenes Unternehmen führst.


----------



## s4shhh (16. September 2015)

*hust* ...passt die auch ins 2.0?
Hatte das Hauptlager noch net offen


----------



## nrgmac (16. September 2015)

Entsprechend der Webseite ja, jedoch wird die Hülse nur als Zubehör-/Ersatzteil bei Fanes 3.0 und 4.0 aufgeführt?
Wirst wohl um einen Anruf nicht umhin kommen.


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2015)

2.0 und das Hauptlager noch nicht offen? Ist da überhaupt noch ein Lager oder nur noch Reste?


----------



## s4shhh (17. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 2.0 und das Hauptlager noch nicht offen? Ist da überhaupt noch ein Lager oder nur noch Reste?


gebrauchter Rahmen und der Vorbesitzer hat das kurz vor dem Verkauf gewartet  also nicht "noch nie offen" gehabt, sondern ich selbst hatte das noch nicht offen.....


----------



## slash-sash (17. September 2015)

Die Hülse habe ich nicht rein gebaut. Aber die Lager habe ich alle aufgemacht und mit fett voll gepumpt. 
Schau doch beim nächsten Lagerwechsel mal, ob du dir die Hülse gönnst. 


Sascha (Namensvetter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (17. September 2015)

jep das war der Plan...kurz auf Alutech warten ob die auch wirklich ins 2.0 passt.


----------



## slash-sash (17. September 2015)

Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2015)

Du müsstest ja nur die Lager vergleichen. Wenn es dieselben Lager sind (Dicke), sollte die Hülse passen, da der komplette Hinterbau ja kompatibel ist. Es gab schließlich auch 2.0er Rahmen mit 3.0er Hinterbau. Daher muss das Außenmaß des Yoke-Lagers und das Maß der Lagerwelle gleich sein.


----------



## 0Ger (18. September 2015)

In die 3.0 passt die Hülse. Habe sie heute morgen verbaut. Man merkt es dann gleich beim Anziehen des Lagerbolzens, dass da lateral kein Freiheitsgrad mehr ist.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. September 2015)

Ins 2er passt die Hülse nicht! Habe sie grad kaufen wollen und die Info wurde vom Jürgen bestätigt. Ab der 3er gibts ja auch andere Lager für den Hinterbau (Hauptlager).


----------



## s4shhh (19. September 2015)

DANKE! Schade drum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (24. September 2015)

Das ist ein einfaches Drehteil, welches dir jede Behindertenwerkstatt herstellt. 
Du benötigst den Abstand der Lagersitze. Da setzt du die Toleranz -0.0mm, +0.1mm (Beim Motorrad habe ich +0.1mm, +0.2mm genommen, da hier die Anzugsdrehmomente größer sind. Dann musst du nur noch den Wellendurchmesser und deine Platzverhältnisse messen. 1mm Wandstärke sollte sogar schon reichen.


----------



## s4shhh (24. September 2015)

Habe Zugang zu ner Uuuuuuuralt Drehbank...werde da mal rumspielen oder wen fragen 
Wäre nämlich wohl schon nen Vorteil so eine Hülse


----------



## mest1 (28. September 2015)

Hi,
da ich mal einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren möchte verkaufe ich meinen Monarch Plus im L/M Tune falls jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gern bei mir melden, sehr guter Zustand und der letzte Service war vor der Seasion.
Setzte ihn heute Abend auch noch in den Bikemarkt.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2015)

Dann schließe ich mich mal mit einem Gesuch an: Falls jemand von Euch noch ein Charger-HR hat (bevorzugt Expert), dass nicht mehr gebraucht wird, macht mir bitte ein Angebot.


----------



## Duc851 (29. September 2015)

Wird eigentlich irgendwann ein Alu-Hinterbau ohne Radstandsverstellung kommen? Oder gibts da kein Interesse, da man ja auf die Carbon-Version ausweichen kann?


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich irgendwann ein Alu-Hinterbau ohne Radstandsverstellung kommen? Oder gibts da kein Interesse, da man ja auf die Carbon-Version ausweichen kann?



Welchen Vorteil hätte das? Vom Gewicht wird es nicht viel bringen, aber Flexibilität nehmen. Bei den Carbon-Streben ist es sicher deutlich einfacher und günstiger, die Verstellung weg zu lassen. Bei Alu muss aber so oder so ein Frästeil eingeschweißt werden.
Ich denke also, dass das eher nicht kommt.


----------



## sued893 (2. November 2015)

Hi
Ich habe mal eine evtl blöde Frage in die Runde, ich fahre selber noch nicht so lange Bike, allerdings hört man ja immer mal das bei der Fanes der Hinterbau bricht. Wie muss ich mir das brechen denn vorstellen führt das ggf zum Sturz mit Abriss des hinterbaus oder ist es eher ein Geräusch was man im besten Fall hört und dann anhalten kann ? 

Das ein Rahmen bei einem Crash mal brechen kann ist mir klar. 

Erfahrungsberichte als Antwort wären mir am liebsten und nicht so Storys wie vom Hund mein Vater sein Onkel kennt jemand dem ist mal die Fanes gebrochen.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. November 2015)

Nicht der Hund meines Vaters oder so...

Bei mir persönlich ist am Hinterbau eine Strebe gebrochen. Das hat auch zum Sturz geführt, allerdings nicht so, dass der komplette Hinterbau da abreißt oder so was. So heftig kann das eigentlich nicht werden.

Es gab prinzipiell zwei Problemfälle soweit ich weiß:
1. Sitzstrebe: Da ist mir von keinem Fall bekannt, bei dem etwas gebrochen wäre. (Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass das nicht vielleicht doch irgendwo passiert ist. Ich durchforste das Forum ja nicht dauern nach Problemen...) Alutech hat vorsichtshalber bestehende Streben verstärkt oder ausgetauscht. Das betrifft auch nur eine bestimmte Reihe. Bei nachfolgenden Produktionen wurde die entsprechende Stelle direkt verstärkt gebaut.
2. Kettenstrebe: Die ist bei mir gebrochen. Anscheinend hat da ein Schweißer nicht nach den Vorgaben geschweißt. War also ein Problem einer bestimmten Charge. Sollte so also hoffentlich nicht mehr vorkommen. Allerdings ist man vor Produktionsfehlern natürlich nie ganz sicher.

Probleme tauchen auch bei allen anderen Herstellern auf. Und Alutech verhält sich da meines Wissens immer korrekt und hat auch nicht auffällig oft Probleme.

Unterm Strich: Geiles Rad, das mir viel Spaß macht. Ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

Nun denn, meine ...
ist gebrochen als ich gerade nach einem Umsetzer mit dem Hinterrad wieder aufgesetzt habe. Einfach knack. In meinem Fall auf der linken Seite an der Schweißnaht zwischen Joke und Strebe. Ebenso ein Produktionsmangel beim Schweißen. Wobei ich meine im Kopf zu haben, dass die meisten Fälle, welche hier im Forum aufgetaucht sind, auf der rechten Seite waren.

Da ich eh gerade mit mehr oder minder 0 km/h unterwegs was, ist natürlich gar nichts passiert.

Kaputte hingeschickt, neue bekommen. < 1 Woche.

Unterm Strich: Geiles Rad, das mir viel Spaß macht. Ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen. VOR ALLEM, wenn Jü mal die Lager RICHTIG abdichtet und das Teil nicht einen Lagersatz pro Saison fressen würde.


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2015)

Die Sitzstrebenaktion war eine große Ente, die Alutech allerdings selbst verbockt hatte und viel Geld kostete. Wer dazu mehr wissen will, soll Jü oder Basti direkt ansprechen. Ich will hier nichts verfälschen, nur weil es mir so aus einem Gespräch mit Jü in Erinnerung geblieben ist.

Kettenstreben: Mir sind tatsächlich zwei gerissen. Es war IMMER die Naht am Übergang zum Joke (bei mir beide Male rechts). Einmal machte es knack und sie war einseitig ganz durch, was sich am Schleifen des Rades an der sich nun verwindenden Strebe bemerkbar machte. Die andere Seite hielt aber noch und gestützt bin ich nicht.
Beim zweiten Mal habe ich den Riss in der Schweißnaht bemerkt, ehe er ganz durch ging.

Es gab meiner Kenntnis nach aber nur eine einzige Charge Kettenstreben mit diesem Problem, das auf falsche Ausführung der Schweißnaht und nicht auf ein konstruktives Problem zurückzuführen war. Danach hat Alutech zur Sicherheit die Streben für schwerere Fahrer auf Wunsch verstärkt.

Da mein erster Defekt wohl der insgesamt erste war (August 2012), war meine Ersatzstrebe eben auch aus derselben Charge. Seit meiner 3. Strebe (verstärkt) hält alles, obwohl ich mittlerweile deutlich härter fahre.

Es gibt also überhaupt keinen Grund zur Sorge. Wenn eine Strebe heute noch nicht gerissen ist, wird sie es wohl auch nicht mehr (zumindest nicht aus Material-Gründen). Leider wird Alutech und der Fanes diese Gechichte noch lange nachhängen, obwohl der Umgang damit vorbildlich war und es eben kein wirklich konstruktives Problem gab, im Gegensatz zu vielen Fällen anderer Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es gibt also überhaupt keinen Grund zur Sorge. Wenn eine Strebe heute noch nicht gerissen ist, wird sie es wohl auch nicht mehr (zumindest nicht aus Material-Gründen). Leider wird Alutech und der Fanes diese Gechichte noch lange nachhängen, obwohl der Umgang damit vorbildlich war und es eben kein wirklich konstruktives Problem gab, im Gegensatz zu vielen Fällen anderer Hersteller.


Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Scheinbar inzwischen gelöst, aktuelle Rahmen garantiert nicht mehr betroffen.

Was aus meiner Sicht Alutech nachhängt (und was ich auch durch meine Bekannten immer wieder höre) sind die Lagerpunkte und damit einhergehend das Geknacke. Ein Lagersatz pro Jahr bei normalem Einsatz und dann trotzdem immer wieder das Problem dass es irgendwo knackt und macht und tut. Ich habe drei gut bekannte Fahrer die wirklich auch wissen was sie zusammenschrauben und immer wieder höre ich das gleiche Leid mit den Lagern. Da hilft auch keine Fettpackung.

Endlich mal sinnvolle Lagerabdeckungen konstruieren, welche die Lager dann auch dichten. Das wäre was für die Fanes 5.0!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2015)

Sitzstrebe: hab gesehen, wie am allerersten Prototyp ein Kumpel die Sitzstreben zerstörte. An seinem danach gekauften V1 sind die dann auch mehrmals gebrochen (aber nie plötzlich), bis die letzte Version dann hielt. Das ist aber schon einige Jahre her.

Kettenstrebe: meine wurde an meinem gebraucht gekauften Rahmen getauscht, obwohl ich nicht danach gefragt hatte. Der Vorbesitzer war ziemlich schwer...aber ich hatte keine Risse entdeckt.

Lagerprobleme hatte ich seither nie. Aber als Alltagsbike ist das Teil eh zu schwer.


----------



## KungFuChicken (2. November 2015)

Ich bin mittlerweile bei den 4. Kettenstreben angelangt. Die Ersten haben drei Monate nach Kauf aufgegeben, danach war die durchschnittliche Haltbarkeit ca. neun Monate. Der Bruch trat immer an der antriebsseitigen Schweißnaht zum Yoke auf, einmal sogar komplett durchgebrochen.

Ich habe dann anscheinend die verstärkte Variante bekommen, die mittlerweile sogar schon über ein Jahr durchhält. Leider ist zwischenzeitlich der Hauptrahmen über den Jordan gegangen...

Austausch ging im Grunde immer recht problemlos vonstatten. Mein Gewicht liegt übrigens bei 75 kg.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

Darf man fragen wo der Hauptrahmen gestorben ist und bei was?
Und was sonst so dein Einsatzgebiet ist. Vier Stück ist ja ne gute Leistung.


----------



## Jesh (2. November 2015)

Ich hab mich nach langem hin und her gegen die Fanes und für das Tyee entschieden... Wies aussieht hat die Fanes so einige Problemchen. Trotzdem danke an alle hier im Forum um eurer Hilfsbereitschaft und Ehrlichkeit willen. Was die Probleme angeht scheint das Tyee der Fanes einiges voraus zu haben.. Ich will die Fanes hier echt nicht schlecht machen. Ist sicher ein gutes Rad aber mich haben die ganzen Probs schon ziemlich abgeschreckt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

Das Tyee und die Fanes haben zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Hinterbaukennlinen. Während das Fanes vor allem zu Beginn eher aufsaugt und deswegen deutlich flauschiger ist, ist das Thyee zu Beginn recht straff.

Und nicht jeder mag den "kleinen" Dämpfer und den dann noch dauerhaft in der Dreckabwurfzohne. Aber ein nettes Radel ist es trotzdem, aber hat leider den direkten Vergleich FÜR MICH nicht standgehalten, wenn es um das Fahren ging.

Ein Rad macht nicht nur seine Zuverlässigkeit aus. Die Unterschiede sind erstaunlich groß, aber die meisten werden das aus Mangel an Testmöglichkeiten nie erFAHREN.  Und ich rede hier nicht nur von der Fanes. Bikes sind sehr unterschiedlich, auch wenn es nur ein Rahmen mit Feder-/Dämpungselementen ist. Meist wird nachher dann mit der Dämpfung versucht wieder passend zu frickeln, was die Auslegung prinzipiell schon verbockt hat. Gleiches Problem wie bei den Luftgabeln anstatt Coil.


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nach langem hin und her gegen die Fanes und für das Tyee entschieden... Wies aussieht hat die Fanes so einige Problemchen. Trotzdem danke an alle hier im Forum um eurer Hilfsbereitschaft und Ehrlichkeit willen. Was die Probleme angeht scheint das Tyee der Fanes einiges voraus zu haben.. Ich will die Fanes hier echt nicht schlecht machen. Ist sicher ein gutes Rad aber mich haben die ganzen Probs schon ziemlich abgeschreckt



Ach du Sch.... Du hast in Deiner Abwägung zwei maßgebliche Kriterien vergessen:

1. Probleme werden immer breitgetreten, vor allem in Internetforen. Ergebnis ist eine enorme Überzeichnung der Realität.
2. Alutech und das IBC sind so fest miteinander verbunden, dass es ohne dieses Forum hier wohl kaum zu der Erfolgsgeschichte der Fanes gekommen wäre. Ergo sind überdurchschnittlich viele Fanes-Besitzer auch hier angemeldet und schreiben über jedes Wehwehchen, also eine nochmalige Steigerung der Überzeichnung.

Die Fanes hat seitens Alutech die Freigabe für die Einsatz-Kategorie 5 und damit dieselbe Freigabe, wie ein reinrassiges Downhill-Bike. Das sagt genug zur Stabilität.

Das Tyee ist ein geiles Bike, wenn aber die Gründe für Entscheidung dafür in der Stabilität liegen, statt in den Fahreigenschaften und der Geo, war sie höchstens rein zufällig richtig.


----------



## daniel_MTB (2. November 2015)

Bei mir ist auch die Kettenstrebe gebrochen... direkt nach der Landung. Es gab ein kurzes Knacken und dann schliff die Strebe am Reifen. Gefallen bin ich nicht und dadurch dass der restliche Hinterbau in Takt war, hätte ich auch noch weiter fahren können... Das Umtauschen der Strebe ging innerhalb von 3 Werktagen. Meine Strebe ist ebenfalls an der Schweißnaht gebrochen

Kann mich Tommy nur anschließen... ich würde es trotz des Strebenbruchs immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Jesh (2. November 2015)

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich beide recht. Das ist mein erstes Enduro und ich würde mich auch zu den Anfängern zählen. Bei den Fahreigenschaften und der Geo bin ich auch recht unerfahren. Wo liegen denn die gravierenden Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

Geo:

Rahmen lang, kurz.
Lenkwinkel steil, flach.

Sitzwinkel steil, flach.
Kettenstrebenlänge kurz, lang.
Federwegslänge allgemein.
Auslegung:

Kennlinie poppig zu Beginn oder eher flauschig mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.

Kennlinie progressiv zum Ende oder eher Degressiv oder mitten drin mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.

Luft/Coil. Herumgewürge an der Dämpfung um aus Luft annähernd Coil zu machen.
Raderhebungskurve beim Einfedern. Eher nach oben, nach vorne oben oder nach hinten oben.
...

Wenn es dein erstes Rad ist: Freu dich dran. Probiere ab und an mal eines deiner Kollegen und fahre IMMER wenn du die Gelegenheit hast was auf Probe wenn es nur ungefähr in dein gewünschtes Fahrprofil passt.


----------



## sued893 (2. November 2015)

Hi wollte hier keine Grundsatz Diskussion anfangen mir gings nur drum ob man bei dem besagten defekt im Krankenhaus landet oder eben einfach Heim schiebt und dem Jürgen das teil schickt. 

Mir ist am Wochenende ein Pedal an der Achse abgebrochen, wenn mir das an einer Landung passiert wäre, hätte ich wohl ziemlich blöd ausgesehen. 

Scheint mit der Kettenstrebe ja nicht so ein katastrophalen Defekt zu geben. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

Wenn du läuft, legst du dich beim Kettenstrebenbruch auch blöd lang. Kann dir keine eine Garantie gebeb.


----------



## sued893 (2. November 2015)

Joa aber bisher scheint ja noch keiner auf intensiv gelandet zu sein wegen der Kettenstrebe das beruhigt mich schon mal.


----------



## JpunktF (2. November 2015)

Die Frage ist ja auch, bricht die Kettenstrebe weil sie einen Konstruktions/Verarbeitungsmangel hatte, oder wär an einem anderen Rad irgendwas anderes gebrochen weil zB eine Landung einfach kacke war...

Und zu den Lagern, ich fahr das Rad jetzt 4 Saisons, an allem musst ich schon schrauben - ausser Hammerschmidt und Lagern...


----------



## sued893 (2. November 2015)

Ich Lande immer sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Und zu den Lagern, ich fahr das Rad jetzt 4 Saisons, an allem musst ich schon schrauben - ausser Hammerschmidt und Lagern...


Krass. Wie gesagt. Mit mir vier Leute die mehr oder minder jedes Jahr die Lager wechseln müssen. Vor allem Hauptlager und Wippenlager sind da Brei. Druckstützenlager geht so. Egal ob Edelstahl, Endurobearings oder was auch immer. Und immer voll gedrückt mit festem Fett.

Vier Jahre. Ha, da hätte ich nur noch Innenring und Außenring ohne irgend etwas annähernd rundes dazwischen.


----------



## Speedskater (2. November 2015)

Was die Abdichtung der Lager vom Hinterbau betrifft, habe ich ja mal was gebastelt, was bis jetzt auch hält. Kann man auf Seite 83-86 nachlesen.

So lange die Lager kein Wasser abbekommen, werden die original Lager auch halten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2015)

Klar. Aber da ne sinnvolle Lösung zu haben ist Aufgabe von Jü.


----------



## EnduroAlex (2. November 2015)

Nabend Leute,
Würde bei meinem Fanes Enduro 4.0 gerne den Lenkwinkel um 1 Grad abflachen,
Habe jetzt von diesem Works Components Steuersatz gehöhrt. Finde da allerdings nix mit ZS44 ZS56.
Ich fahre eine Taperded Lyrik Coil. Welchen soll ich da genau nehmen und wo bekomm ich den hier in Deutschland ?
Von Cane Creek gibts einen mit genau den Daten, aber 150€ sind schon viel für so ein Teil.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/AngleSet-1-ZS44-28-6-ZS56-30-Steuersatz-p40240/

Gerade festgestellt dass der Cane Creek nicht für Tapered geht...


----------



## Pakalolo (2. November 2015)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec44---zs56---tapered-headtube-reducer-5-p.asp

Gibt's nur mit externer Lagerschale oben. Gebraucht hätte ich den eventuell übrig, weiß ich aber erst in einer Woche ca.


----------



## EnduroAlex (2. November 2015)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp

Danke Pakalolo,

aber ich brauche den für eine Tapered Gabel oder ?


----------



## BlackForest96 (2. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin grad am überlegen, einen Marzocchi Roco Air Wc in meine Fanes zu bauen.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, mit diesem Dämpfer???
Ich hab vor allem Bedenken was das Bergaufradeln betrifft, dass dieser halt ziemlich wippt...

wäre über ein par Meinungen ziemlich dankbar
Könnt auch ruhig sagen wenn ihr gar nichts von dem Dämpfer haltet, dann aber mit Begründung!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Adam1987 (2. November 2015)

EnduroAlex schrieb:


> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp
> 
> Danke Pakalolo,
> 
> aber ich brauche den für eine Tapered Gabel oder ?



Richtig, würde aber den mit -1,5grad nehmen. Fahre ich so in meiner Fanes und besonders im Bikepark gibt das dem Bock noch mehr laufruhe.


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2015)

BlackForest96 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin grad am überlegen, einen Marzocchi Roco Air Wc in meine Fanes zu bauen.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, mit diesem Dämpfer???
> ...




Ich kenne den Roco nicht selbst, weiß aber dass er nicht fluffiger als mein Vivid Air ist. Daher mach Dir mal keinen Kopp. Die Fanes wippt beim Pedalieren kaum. Eine Plattform braucht sie nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kharne (2. November 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was aus meiner Sicht Alutech nachhängt (und was ich auch durch meine Bekannten immer wieder höre) sind die Lagerpunkte und damit einhergehend das Geknacke. Ein Lagersatz pro Jahr bei normalem Einsatz und dann trotzdem immer wieder das Problem dass es irgendwo knackt und macht und tut. Ich habe drei gut bekannte Fahrer die wirklich auch wissen was sie zusammenschrauben und immer wieder höre ich das gleiche Leid mit den Lagern. Da hilft auch keine Fettpackung.



Dann fahr mal´n ein Cube Stereo... Dagegen sind die Lager in der Fanes total oversize. Mal davon ab ist ein Lagersatz/Saison mehr oder weniger Standard bei hart gefahrenen Bikes, besser kommst du nur mit wirklich überdimensionierten Lager, am Besten an nem Eingelenker, weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (2. November 2015)

BlackForest96 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin grad am überlegen, einen Marzocchi Roco Air Wc in meine Fanes zu bauen.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, mit diesem Dämpfer???
> ...




Ich hab den TST drin und fahr damit offen 1500hm... Null Problem


----------



## EnduroAlex (2. November 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Richtig, würde aber den mit -1,5grad nehmen. Fahre ich so in meiner Fanes und besonders im Bikepark gibt das dem Bock noch mehr laufruhe.



Dankeschön !


----------



## BlackForest96 (2. November 2015)

@hasardeur und @JpunktF 

Danke für eure Meinung!
Habe ja zurzeit den RT3 High Volume drin und irgendwie möchte ich doch mal was anderes ausprobieren.

Dass die Fanes keine Plattform BRAUCHT weiß ich, aber manchmal fehlt einem dann doch der Luxus
Was ist am TST denn anders? 
kenne mich da noch nicht so gut aus

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ferro (17. November 2015)

hiho
ich wollte mal fragen ob ich die Fanes einfach pulvern lassen kann, bzw ob die Garantie verlischt?


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. November 2015)

Moin,
Klar kannst Du ihn pulvern lassen.
Was für eine Garantie? 
Musst halt die Lager raus machen,da kannst Du sie gleich mit fett füllen, da sie von Werk aus Schrott sind,musste meine an meiner neuen Fanes nach einem halben Jahr alle wechseln,Garantie ???


----------



## Ferro (18. November 2015)

kann ja sein das es so etwas auf dem Rahmen gibt?


----------



## BlackForest96 (18. November 2015)

Werde meinen Rahmen auch neu pulvern lassen, allerdings nicht über alutech sondern bei einem in Stuttgart, der macht das wohl seit 1995 hauptberuflich und ist für seine gute Qualität bekannt!

Man kann sich ein komplettes Design selber ausdenken und die setzten es dir um
Alle Vorbereitungen machen sie auch, sprich entlacken, strahlen und so...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ferro (18. November 2015)

ich hab wen der mir das pulvert


----------



## tommybgoode (18. November 2015)

Ich hab das zwar momentan konkret nicht vor. Aber nur mal so aus Interesse, was kostet sowas denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferro (18. November 2015)

ich habe ein Angebot von 50€ den Rahmen bekommen


----------



## tommybgoode (18. November 2015)

So günstig hätte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. Cool. Vielleicht mache ich das ja dann doch irgendwann mal. Beim nächsten Lagertausch oder so.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2015)

Ferro schrieb:


> ich habe ein Angebot von 50€ den Rahmen bekommen



Nur pulvern oder inklusive entlacken/strahlen und Lager abkleben?


----------



## BlackForest96 (18. November 2015)

Also 50 Euro kommt mir dann schon zu günstig vor!
Willst es mehrfarbig haben oder nur einfarbig?
Und wo lässt du es machen?


----------



## slash-sash (18. November 2015)

Bei dem Preis kann es nur Pulvern sein. Qualität hat seinen Preis. Alles andere wäre a) nicht marktgerecht oder b) "Ausschussware".


----------



## mest1 (18. November 2015)

Oder C: Ein bekannter der es zum Freundschaftspreis macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (18. November 2015)

und selbst der hat Fixkosten!


----------



## mest1 (18. November 2015)

Naja kommt darauf an wie gut man befreundet ist, ich bring demnächst einen Rahmen zum Softentlacken zu nem Freund und bezahl nix dafür weil wir Freunde sind und hätte ich nen Freund der pulvert würde ich höchstens das Pulver bezahlen und nicht mehr.


----------



## Ferro (18. November 2015)

Na ja das war für den Hardtailrahmen einfarbig gepulvert. Es war ein Geheimtipp von einem Bekannten. Ich wollte da noch einmal hin um nach zu fragen was alles mit in die 50€ (eig. mit Gabel, hab ich aber nicht) mit drin ist. Ich könnte mir denken das man selber abkleben muss und nur die Farben sind die die häufig verwenden ohne Aufpreis gepulvert werden bzw evtl zuzüglich 25€ zum strahlen.
In meiner Heimatstadt würde pulvern lassen 110-150€ kosten. Aber da hätte ich wen der mir das nach Feierabend lackiert wobei ich die Kosten für die Farbe tragen würde. Aber ist halt Nasslack.


----------



## blautigerbaer (28. November 2015)

Hallo Biker,

habe mal ne Frage, eventuell kennt das ein Jemand.
Mein Fanes Enduro3,0, hat neue Lager (Hauptlager Kettenstrebe) bekommen, weil das Lager links total zerbröselt war. Habe die Lager bei Alutech bestellt mit Fettpackung und so. Verbaut habe ich die Lager wie im Video gezeigt Nun habe ich das Problem, das mein Hinterbau knackt und zwar immer nach dem ich ne gute Steigung mit ordentlich Zug an der Kette hochgeradelt bin. Es knackt dann ca. 5-10 mal , dann ist der Spuk bis zur nächsten Steigung vorbei und das Geräusch nicht mehr reproduzierbar. Kennt jemand das Phänomen und weiß eine Abhilfe?

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Adam1987 (28. November 2015)

Servus,

Schau dir mal die Horstlinklager an. Bau sie auseinander, reinigen und nach Anleitungen wieder zusammenbauen.
Hatte auch mal nen knacken das vom linken horstlinklager kam, da hatte sich die Schraube gelöst.

Gruß 
Adam


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2015)

Hauptlagerwelle zu fest. Ein häufiger Fehler beim Lagerwechsel.


----------



## Adam1987 (28. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hauptlagerwelle zu fest. Ein häufiger Fehler beim Lagerwechsel.


Kann auch sein. Im Zweifel die Distanzhülse bestellen. Ein sehr gutes upgrade fürs Fanes.


----------



## blautigerbaer (28. November 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein. Im Zweifel die Distanzhülse bestellen. Ein sehr gutes upgrade fürs Fanes.




Hi welche Distanzhülse? Meinst Du die Stützhülse, hört sich interessant an, wo kommt die rein?

Die Horstlinklager sind fest, hab gedacht "never open a running system"!


----------



## Adam1987 (28. November 2015)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hi welche Distanzhülse? Meinst Du die Stüzthülse, hört sich interessant an, wo kommt die rein?
> 
> Die Horstlinklager sind fest, hab gedacht "never open a running system"!



Ja genau Stützhülse im shop genannt. Die kommt zwischen die beiden Hauptlager, dafür musste eins nochmal rausnehmen. Die Hülse stützt sich an den Innenringen ab und so kann man die Lager nicht mehr verspannen.


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2015)

Nur doof, wenn die Lager gerade gewechselt und wohl auch ordnungsgemäß eingeklebt wurden. Ich würde dann bis zum nächsten Wechsel warten. Die Lagersitze werden vom Rein-Raus nicht besser.

Zum korrekten Einstellen des Lagerspiels gibt es ein Video von Alutech. Schau mal auf YouTube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (28. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nur doof, wenn die Lager gerade gewechselt und wohl auch ordnungsgemäß eingeklebt wurden. Ich würde dann bis zum nächsten Wechsel warten. Die Lagersitze werden vom Rein-Raus nicht besser.
> 
> Zum korrekten Einstellen des Lagerspiels gibt es ein Video von Alutech. Schau mal auf YouTube.



Ah, ich hab meine Lager auch nicht eingeklebt. Mit ein paar gezielten Schlägen gehen die raus. Dem Lagersitz macht das auch nichts wenn man sauber arbeitet. 
Ich persönlich fand das einstellen der Lagervorspannung schwierig und meiner Meinung nach auch ein Konstruktionsmangel.


----------



## blautigerbaer (29. November 2015)

Hi

danke für die Infos. 
Sprecht ihr beide von den selben Lagern? Bei mir geht es um die Verbindung Kettenstreben und Hauptrahmen = Hauptlager.  
Habe nirgendwo eine Info gefunden dass die eingeklebt werden. Die Lagerschalen sitzen sehr stramm im Hauptrahmen, es war ein Problem die gerade einzupressen. Die originalen Lager hatten keine Spuren von Kleber. 

Das wäre aber eine mögliche Fehlerquelle.


----------



## hasardeur (29. November 2015)

Jaja, tun wir. Die Lager sollten alle eingeklebt werden, müssen aber nicht. Gerade weil es manchmal schwierig ist, sie gerade einzupressen, tut das dem Lagersitz nicht gut. Das Knacken kommt aber von verspannten Lagern durch eine zu feste Hauptlagerwelle. Die soll nur gerade so fest gezogen werden, dass kein Lagerspiel mehr existiert. Wie man das prüft/macht, zeigt das Video.
Die beschriebene Hülse erlaubt allerdings eine fester angezogene Hauptlagerwelle, da sie das Verspannen der Lager verhindert.


----------



## Svoin (30. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage hier angebracht ist, dennoch versuche ich es einfach mal.

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung einen Cane Creek Inline oder den dicken Double Barrel in die Fanes zu bauen. Aktuell werkelt noch ein VIVID Air am Heck. In meinem Ex-Torque hatte ich einen Double Barrel und fand ihn erstklassig (vor allem die Einstellung hat perfekt geklappt), besser als den Vivid Air jetzt.

Mein Anforderungsprofil besteht zu 65% aus Hometrails à 1-2km und restlichen 35% Bikepark (Winterberg, Braunlage, Olpe usw).
Das Bike ist eher stabil aufgebaut, mit DeeMax Laufrädern und einer 170er BOS Deville, Maxxis Shorty und HR, aktuell 15,8kg.

Der Inline reizt mich aufgrund seines Gewichts, wobei ich Angst habe, dass er ggü dem dicken DB nach längeren Bikepark Abfahrten zu heiß wird.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem DBInline sammeln können?

Grüße
Svoin


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2015)

Zum CCDB Inline hört und liest man ja des öfteren, dass er nach einer gewissen Zeit undicht wird bzw. Luft zieht. Dabei scheint wohl ein Service ausschliesslich bei CC möglich zu sein, nix selber basteln. 
Ob das stimmt, weiss ich nicht, aber mich hat das bislang davon abgehalten einen zu kaufen. 
Gibt ja genug Alternativen.

Ein Torque hat ja einen ziemlich anderen Hinterbau wie die Fanes...


----------



## hasardeur (30. November 2015)

Warum nicht Coil, wenn Du eh fast nur bergab unterwegs bist?


----------



## Svoin (30. November 2015)

Ok, das fehlte in meinem Anforderungsprofil: die Hometrails erreiche ich nur mit anständig Höhenmeter (eine Trailrunde hat für mich mindestens 30km)-insofern schaue ich ganz bewusst nach den CS Luftdämpfern und dem Gewicht.


----------



## sued893 (30. November 2015)

Ich habe den inline und bin soweit zufrieden. An die Temperatur Grenze hab ich ihn noch nicht gebracht. 
War allerdings auch schon mal bei Cosmic, solltest du einen CCDB nehmen wurde ich den Vivid als ersatz oder für den Bike Park liegen lassen.

Der große CCDB ist auch nicht wirklich zum Self Service gedacht seitens CC.

Alternative Marzocchi 053 wiegt auch nur 300 g.


----------



## DerandereJan (30. November 2015)

Also für mich ist der Coil absolut tourentauglich....normale Ausfahrt 40 km, 1000hm... kein Thema!   
Dann allerdings mit Reverb..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (30. November 2015)

Servus,

Bin selber bis vor kurzem den Inline gefahren, weil ich ihn aus meinem letzten Enduro welches auf leicht getrimmt war übernommen habe. Rein von der Funktion (bin auch schon den normalen CCDB Air gefahren) steht der Inline seinem großen Bruder in nichts nach wirklich eine klasse Dämpfer. Wenn ich ihn nochmal kaufen würde, würde ich zum großen greifen. Der Inline scheint mir doch sehr defektanfällig zu sein, zumindest was man hier im Forum liest und auch ausm Freundeskreis. Vielleicht einfach zu viel feine Technik auf wenig Raum.

Mein Anforderungsprofil ist ähnlich wie deins, die Fanes ist meine Sau für alles über Tour bis Bikepark, jedoch immer auf maximale bergab Performance getrimmt. 
Deswegen hab ich meinen Inline verkauft und mir einen X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil zugelegt. Bergab legt der einfach nochmal ne schippe drauf, Ansprechverhalten, Traktion und besonders der Midstrokesupport ist einfach top und holt alles aus dem Faneshinterbau raus.

Ich habs lange nicht geglaubt aber das Fanes braucht keine Plattform, Lockout oder ähnliches bergauf.

Deshalb...Coil.


----------



## Svoin (1. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch für euer Feedback! 
Das tendiert bei den abfahrtsorientierten hier ja klar zum Stahldämpfer. 
Aber als alter Leichtbaufeti bekomme ich das nicht übers Herz was anderes als Luft zu verbauen 

Wenn ich mit den DBinline Threat (jetzt auch gefunden) so durchlese, muss man ja quasi den dicken DB kaufen.


----------



## Adam1987 (1. Dezember 2015)

Svoin schrieb:


> Danke euch für euer Feedback!
> Das tendiert bei den abfahrtsorientierten hier ja klar zum Stahldämpfer.
> Aber als alter Leichtbaufeti bekomme ich das nicht übers Herz was anderes als Luft zu verbauen
> 
> Wenn ich mit den DBinline Threat (jetzt auch gefunden) so durchlese, muss man ja quasi den dicken DB kaufen.



Bei 15,8kg ist das Leichtbaukind doch eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen 

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, mein Mega AM welches ich vor der Fanes hatte wog 12,5kg, meine Fanes jetzt 16,3.
Das Mega war voller Kompromisse was Stabilität angeht. Bergauf merk ich keinen Unterschied und wäre mir auch egal, weil eh nur Mittel zum Zweck. Bergab geht das Fanes um Welten besser. Einzig auf sehr flachen Trails merkt man nen kleinen Unterschied, aber wer fährt schon gern flache Trails .


----------



## Jakten (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ja am Samstag meine erste Runde gedreht mit meiner Fanes.
Derzeit verbaut ist übergangsweise ein RS Kage. Erstaunlich wie wippfrei der Hinterbau beim Treten trotz Coil Dämpfer bleibt. Bei meinem Transalp Signature war es deutlich unangenehmer den Monarch+ ohne Plattform bergauf zu treten.
Mal gucken in welche Richtung es geht. Wenn der DB Coil CS nicht so unverschämt teuer wäre...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2015)

Naja, wenn ich für Tour die Wahl hab, schraub ich lieber den Monarch+ dran als den Vivid Coil, dann kann ich noch die Versenkstütze drantun und es wiegt noch unter 17kg. So gut es fährt, es ist halt sackschwer wenn es bergab taugen soll (Räder, Dämpfer, Rahmen).


----------



## nrgmac (1. Dezember 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen Monarch+ und Vivid Coil ist doch fast wie Hinterbau on/off! Dann doch eher eine Titanfeder oder einen besser anpassbaren Air-Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (1. Dezember 2015)

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/da...l/80814.html?gclid=CPXz-NCguskCFUXkwgodLDQEXw

Plattform brauchst du nicht! Und mit ner Titanfeder ist er auch nicht großartig schwerer als andere Muttis...


----------



## Svoin (1. Dezember 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Bei 15,8kg ist das Leichtbaukind doch eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen
> 
> [...] .



Mag sein. Aber wenn man das bei jedem Teil sagt, bekommt man das bike nachher auch nicht mehr aus dem Brunnen 

Der schwere Signature Rahmen in L limitiert mich natürlich von vornherein, aber ich möchte mir die 14,x-Tür noch offen halten. Immerhin sind noch ein paar schwere Komponenten dran, die bei Zeiten getauscht werden könnten.


----------



## Duc851 (1. Dezember 2015)

Geht das mit dem HLR Coil problemlos? Der Air soll ja nicht funktionieren ohne Carbonwippe.


----------



## Adam1987 (1. Dezember 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Geht das mit dem HLR Coil problemlos? Der Air soll ja nicht funktionieren ohne Carbonwippe.



Ja geht problemlos. Der coil ist an der Stelle nicht so fett. Hab ja sogar noch die V3er wippe mit 27,4er Buchsen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre den Inline seit einem Jahr an meiner Fanes,und er macht was er soll,in allen Lebenslagen.
Egal ob Bikepark oder Tour ...


----------



## Duc851 (1. Dezember 2015)

Dann probier ich den HLR Coil mal mit meiner V2er Wippe mit 22,2mm Buchsen. Mal schaun ob das auch passt.
Die Alternative DHX2 ist doch noch recht teuer.


----------



## sued893 (1. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwo stand auch mal was von einer schlechten charge an inlines. Dann hatte ich nochmal was gelesen, das die Speiseeis Dämpfer Aufnahme den inline schneller killen soll als normal. Aber generell wird im forum hier alles immer ein bisschen hoch gekocht. 

Wie gesagt bis auf die nicht oder nur mit großen Bastelarbeiten verbundene Wartung von Cane Creek Teilen eigentlich ein spitzen Produkt. Das ist leider echt ein bisschen ärgerlich.
Wenn du darauf wert legst wirst du vermutlich um den Vivid nicht herum kommen.


----------



## mogli.ch (1. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand von Euch die Fanes in XS im Einsatz und kann ev. eine Aussage über die Mindest-Körpergrösse machen?
Als zufriedener E2 Besitzer möchte ich für meinen Sohn ev. eine XS-Fanes als Jungendbike zulegen!
Für seine jetzige Körpergrösse von 135cm würde ich die Fanes zunächst noch mit 24" Laufrädern ausstatten.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Dezember 2015)

Mit 24" wird die Fanes sicher zu tief kommen (Tretlager). Außerdem bestimmt nicht die Radgröße, sondern der Rahmen, ob das Bike passt (Reach, Stack, Überstandshöhe, Sattelrohr...). Da ändert sich mit kleineren Rädern ja nichts. Es gibt für Jungs in der Größe andere nette Bikes. Beispielsweise ein Dartmoor Hornet in XS (nur noch gebraucht) oder eben ein anderes stabiles Rad mit maximal 14-15" Rahmen. Wenn Dein Sohn nicht unbedingt riesige Drops springt oder Vollgas über Rock Gardens bügelt, ist ein Hardtail locker ausreichend (meine Meinung). Mein Sohn (12 Jahre) hat gerade ein Fully abgelehnt und ein neues HT bekommen (Dartmoor Primal 16").

Meine Tochter (8,5 Jahre) ist mittlerweile 1,37 cm groß und hat das Hornet XS Ihres großen Bruders bekommen. Eine 100 mm Dropper Post passt allerdings noch immer nicht. Das fehlen noch 2-3 cm Beinlänge. Nur so als Orientierung.

Ich denke, für eine Fanes in XS sollte der/die Fahrer(in) mindestens 1,50 m sein.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (1. Dezember 2015)

Zum Thema Service DB Inline:

Quadringe, O-Ringe und Abstreifer sind beim CaneCreek Normteile und können mühelos übers Internet bestellt werden.

Entlüften funktioniert über den LSR Point und ist ähnlich wie bei der Pike.

IPF Kammer befüllen mit ner Nadel wie bei Fox oder man schraubt gleich einen Adapter für ein Ventil ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (1. Dezember 2015)

@Zipfelklatsche 

Meinst du in den teil mit der Membran ein shrader Valve core Ventil rein machen ?

Das hatte ich mit mal überlegt ob es gehen würde. Problem ist 1. ob da genug Fleisch ist für sowas und 2. kosten die VG Gewinde Schneider für so ein Ventil Kern wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 89 € . 

Aber ich glaube das führt hier etwas am Thema Fanes vorbei.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (1. Dezember 2015)

Was die Teile kosten weiß ich persönlich nicht, da ich die Adapter immer selbst drehe. 

Wobei natürlich die Variante mit der Nadel und den geschlitzten Imbusschlüssel die eindeutig billigere ist 


Ja zurück zum Thema, Inline und Fanes passt schon recht gut, wobei ich noch etwas Luft nach oben bei der Zugstufte sehe, die man aber auch lösen kann.
Aber das ist dann ein Meckern auf hohen Niveau.

Ansonsten läuft das Teil bei mir seit ca. 1000km ohne Probleme


----------



## Droeschmachine (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi liebe Fanes Gemeinde,
Ich habe vor mir das wunderschöne Fanes 4.0 650B neu bei Alutech zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, weil ich mir nicht 100%tig sicher bin, welche Rahmengröße für mich die richtige ist.

Zu Meiner Person: 
183cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 82-83cm. 
Ich bin der typische Enduro-Proll, allerdings gehören auch Bikepark Einsätze dazu. Ab und zu klettern mache ich auch gern.
Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.

Gruß, Alex.


----------



## Adam1987 (2. Dezember 2015)

Droeschmachine schrieb:


> Hi liebe Fanes Gemeinde,
> Ich habe vor mir das wunderschöne Fanes 4.0 650B neu bei Alutech zu kaufen.
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, weil ich mir nicht 100%tig sicher bin, welche Rahmengröße für mich die richtige ist.
> 
> ...



Bei der Schrittlänge würde ich zu nem L tendieren. Bist ja nen richtiger Sitzriese


----------



## Droeschmachine (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja das bin ich tatsächlich 
Meinst du ein M kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage?


----------



## Adam1987 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin 172, habe Schrittlänge 79cm und fahre eine M Rahmen. Vom Reach her würde ich lieber ein L fahren, da macht mir aber die Überstandshöhe und vorallem das Sitzrohr ein Problem. Bei deiner Körpergröße definitv ein L.

Mit zu kleinen Rahmen tut man sich wirklich keinen gefallen. Bin vorher ein Nukeproof Mega AM in S gefahren, dass kam erstmal sehr wendig vor, aber bei Sprüngen hatte ich einfach keinen Platz um mich auf dem Rad zu bewegen, also musste ein M Rahmen her.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Dezember 2015)

190/90, oberes Ende von L.... aber ich steh auf den wendigen Rahmen, auch wenn es bei engen bergauf Kurven teilweise knapp wird zwischen Lenker und Knie..


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2015)

183/84 mir passt das L super


----------



## Speedskater (3. Dezember 2015)

180/83 ich bin mit M sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2015)

Wieder einmal eine Frage, auf die man niemals eine klare Antwort erwarten darf (wie bei Federelementen oder Reifen). Dazu spielen zu viele Wohlfühlfaktoren eine Rolle und Gewohnheiten sowie Erfahrungen kommen auch noch dazu. Ich (1,91/91) fahre sehr zufrieden ein XL mit 50er Vorbau, auch wenn es in engen Kehren manchmal arg lang ist. Dafür sitze ich gut bzw. stehe gut im Rad.
Wenn man der Theorie folgt, dass unsere MTB eigentlich alle zu kurz sind, greif einfach zum L, ansonsten hilft nur eine Probefahrt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2015)

180 BL 82. Also auch Sitzzwerg und nicht Sitzriese. Habe auch lange Arme. Die sind beim stehen fast an den Knien. Ich habe ein M, schön kompakt, aber größer darf man dann wirklich nicht sein. Mehrfach auf einem L gesessen. Mir gefällt das M mit dem ich nunmal immer unterwegs bin besser. Die optimale Position um IM Rad zu stehen ist kleiner als bei L, aber man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Dezember 2015)

Ähnlich wie bei mir. Ich bin vielleicht ein, zwei cm kleiner. Habe mich für M entschieden und fühle mich sehr wohl damit. Aber L wäre sicher auch kein Fehler gewesen. Hatte mal kurz ein gebrauchtes Epic in M, das ging gar nicht. L war da super. Sprich: Du bist da genau zwischen M und L mit leichter Tendenz zu L.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Mit L machst Du ganz sicher nichts falsch. M könnte knapp sein.

Aber bestimmt hat irgendjemand in Deiner Nähe eine Fanes, die Du mal probesitzen kannst. Da gab es glaube ich auch irgendwann mal einen Thread dazu...


----------



## Droeschmachine (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten. 
Habe gestern auch mit dem Jü telefoniert und er meinte auch das die Tendenz eher zum L geht. Das nehme ich auch jetzt. 
Wenn es mir garnicht gefällt, kann ich aber in die Firma fahren und für ein m tauschen. 
Gruß


----------



## Jakten (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mit 182/82 einen L Rahmen mit 35er Vorbau.
Habe vorher auf M gesessen, der war minimal zu kurz.
Mit 82er Schrittlänge und 150er Reverb habe ich noch ca 2 cm "Luft" zum versenken.

Auf M wirst du auch fahren können, so ist's ja nicht. Kommt also auch in Frage.
Die Frage die du dir stellen solltest ist: Wie groß soll dein Rahmen sein, nicht wie groß muss er sein 

Ich bin 1 Jahr lang einen recht kurzen M Rahmen gefahren, dass ich auf längere/größere Rahmen stehe habe ich erst gemerkt als ich es mal probiert habe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2015)

Leider finde ich L von dem Sitzrohr zu hoch für 82er Schrittlänge. Als Sitzzwerg wäre mit ein L Oberrohr mit M Sitzrohr am liebsten, aber sowas macht JÜ ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (3. Dezember 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Leider finde ich L von dem Sitzrohr zu hoch für 82er Schrittlänge. Als Sitzzwerg wäre mit ein L Oberrohr mit M Sitzrohr am liebsten, aber sowas macht JÜ ja leider nicht mehr.



So geht's mir auch. Für ne 150er Reverb fehlen mir beim L 1-2cm. Vom Reach her wäre mir das L lieber.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2015)

Sollte der nächste Rahmen wieder eine Fanes werden, würde ich hoffen das die Geo etwas gestreckter wird oder aber der JÜ sich bequatschen lässt. Ich fahre mit 60er Vorbau, sobald er kürzer ist, bekomme ich zu wenig Druck auf das Vorderrad. Ja, schon der Unterschied zu 50 ist gigantisch. Länger wird leider doof, denn dann ists beim Stolpern zu hakelig.


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Dezember 2015)

Gibs beim Jü nicht wieder eine Signature Serie? Bei der ersten wurden doch solche Wünsche auch berücksichtigt. ????


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (3. Dezember 2015)

Jep  --> http://alutech-cycles.com/signature-series


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Dezember 2015)

Sogar mit 0€ Aufpreis für die Custom Rahmengröße.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2015)

Nett. Dann kommt das das nächste Mal vllt. auf's Programm.  Wenn er jetzt noch für das Fanes 6.0 die Lagerdichtsituation verbessern würde.


----------



## sued893 (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Sinature Serie ist aber begrenzt auf 20 Rahmen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja mei. Irgendwie mag JÜ dann aber mit sich drüber reden lassen.


----------



## reisbaiker (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle,

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob diese Frage hier her gehört. 
Allerdings ist es so, dass ich gerne mal ein Fanes inGr. M fahren würde.
Ich bin im PLZ 72760 zu Hause. 
Gibt es jemand mit so einem Bike in meiner Nähe?

Viele Grüße


----------



## xalex (3. Dezember 2015)

kuckst du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fanes-standorte.595809/page-6

ich habe zum Beispiel eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (5. Dezember 2015)

Fragen zur Fanes,  ich stelle es mal hier rein und hätte gerne ne Einschätzung.

Da ich mittlerweile ein Parkbike habe Spiele ich mit dem Gedanken für die heimischen trails den pummeligen Allrounder gegen ein leichtes Trailbike mit 140-150mm zu tauschen..

Rahmen: (2013)
V3 mit neuem Hautplagergehäuse und Kettenstrebenupdate auf V4 Version,  sowie update auf Reverb stealth Möglichkeit.
Diese Arbeiten wurden im Rahmen einer Garantieabwicklung (Hauptlagergehäuse ausgeschlagen) in 2015 ausgeführt und sind belegbar.
Schwarz eloxal

LRS: (2015)
Unkaputtbare Hope pro 2 evo mit 1,8 er Speichen, Alu nippeln und Track Mack evo Felgen

Antrieb: (2015)
11 Fach X1 Schaltwerk und Kassette mit X9 direkt mount Kurbel und Mrp Micro guide

Gabel: (2013)
Rock shox Lyrik coil rc2dh (2015 frisch lackiert)

Dämpfer : (2013)
Rock shox vivid air rc2 (Service Anfang 2015, nachweisbar)

Bremse : (2015)
Hope Tech 3 E4, wobei ich diese evtl behalten würde.

Der Zustand ist sehr gut, Sitzstreben sind von den Hacken etwas blank gescheuert, keine Beulen, keine fetten Kratzer.



Was kann ich für das Bike wohl noch verlangen?

Bild kann ich nachreichen...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, das ist immer schwierig. Du kannst letztlich das verlangen, was jemand bereit ist zu zahlen. Aktuell wird das weniger sein, da keine Saison. Dann zählt die Ausstattung. Dabei sind die von Dir beschriebenen Anpassungen am Rahmen vielleicht ein Argument, um es gegenüber einem sonst vergleichbaren Angebot leicht zu favorisieren, mehr aber auch nicht. Manche wird sogar abschrecken, dass der Rahmen bereits einmal nachgeschweißt wurde.
Zur Ausstattung. Die Hope-Bremse wird Dir vielleicht 100 € mehr bringen, im Vergleich zu einer XT, SLX, Zee oder anderen "Standard-Produkten". Ich würde sie auch behalten und lieber etwas aus dieser Ecke montieren.
Die Gabel ist schwer. Ein Käufer muss evtl. in eine neue Feder investieren. Luftfahrwerke verkaufen sich an so einem Hobel besser. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass sich vor allem Ein- und Umsteiger gebrauchte Räder zulegen.
1x11: Auch kein großes Verkaufsargument im Sinne von viel höherer Preis.

Kommen wir also zum Preis: Fanes 3.0 in ähnlichen Ausstattungen werden für 2k€ +/- 200 € angeboten. Ein Blick in den Bikemarkt wird Dir das zeigen. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle einmal durchrechnen, was die Kiste in Einzelteilen bringen kann. Dann sparst Du Dir wenigstens die neue Bremse. Überschlagweise und konservativ gerechnet solltest Du da min. ähnlich liegen.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2015)

LRS 250 Antrieb 250 Gabel 250 Bremse 250 Rahmen mit Dämpfer 1000: 
macht 2000

hab für meinen Rahmen damals übrigens 700 gezahlt, mit Monarch, auf ebay - also besser dort nicht einstellen


----------



## hasardeur (7. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> hab für meinen Rahmen damals übrigens 700 gezahlt, mit Monarch, auf ebay - also besser dort nicht einstellen



Nun ja, die Zielgruppe für so Monsterrahmen ist wohl auch eher begrenzt  Aber eBay wird aktuell nicht viel bringen (off season) und dann gehen auch immer noch 9% weg.


----------



## Duc851 (7. Dezember 2015)

Vergesst nicht, dass Alutech den Rahmen grad für 1000€ anbietet. Das ist gerade DER schlechteste Zeitpunkt für einen Verkauf.

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Rahmen-ano-black
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Rahmen-custom-color


----------



## sued893 (7. Dezember 2015)

Denke auch das 1k etwas hoch angesetzt ist  für Rahmen mit Dämpfer, je nach Dämpfer bekommt man das zur Zeit neu von alutuch für 1200 bis 1400.
Mit 2 k VHB ist mal ein Start. Wobei ich fast drauf wetten würde dass das Ding auf eBay nicht mehr als 1500 bringt das ist echt recht wenig, wenn man die Anschaffungskosten bedenkt.

Dann evtl lieber Schlachtfest machen und paar Teile ans neue Rad schrauben.


----------



## slash-sash (7. Dezember 2015)

Ihr werdet auch im Bikemarkt nicht mehr als die 1500€ dafür bekommen. Dafür sind die Teile nicht dementsprechend und mittlerweile gibt es genug "Alternativen" zum Fanes. 
Vor 3 Jahren war das noch anders. 
Und warum willst du es nicht behalten? Ist doch nen geiler Rahmen. 
Investier doch ein wenig und bring es auf den "aktuellen Endurostandard". 
Das Ding macht richtig Spaß in so einem Aufbau. 


Sascha


----------



## Dennis32 (8. Dezember 2015)

Für 2000 bleibt es definitiv... 
Der Aufbau hat mal ca 3800€ gekostet. *heulen *

Ich werde dann wohl mal Ausschau nach ner Pike und Carbonzeugs halten.... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## hasardeur (8. Dezember 2015)

Die Fanes wird in 26" bei Alutech gerade ab 1.999 € angeboten, in 27,5" ab 2.299 €. Was würdest Du unter diesen Bedingungen als attraktiven Preis für eine gebrauchte Fanes erachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (8. Dezember 2015)

Bikes zu verkaufen ist immer schwer, man ist halt immer emotional gebunden und wenn man dann auch noch wenige kriegt tut das umso mehr weh. Aber der Hasardeur hat recht, bei den derzeitigen Neupreisen bei Alutech sind selbst 2000€ nicht drin.

Freu dich einfach über ein vielseitig verwendbares Bike. Ein Fanes kann 12kg oder 17kg wiegen je nach Einsatzbereich. Es wird halt ungemein teuer es abzuspecken. 

Ich hab sowas schonmal gemacht, ohne ende Geld verbraten um unbedingt auf 12,x kg zu kommen. Das Ergebnis war ein Enduro mit dünnen Reifchen, windigen Komponenten und vielen Beulen in den Felgen.


----------



## sued893 (8. Dezember 2015)

Also 12 kg ist auch ein bisschen hart. Aber auf 13,x kann man glaube ich als vertretbares Bike aufbauen. Trail bikes in alu werden vermutlich auch nicht wirklich leichter werden.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Dezember 2015)

Unter 13 kg bei voller Endurotauglichkeit geht sehr wohl. Schau mal und den Aufbauthread einer Fanes SL, hier im Alutech-Forum. Da wurde sogar knapp die 12 kg Marke gerissen, wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege.


----------



## Dennis32 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hmmmm, ihr habt alle recht, irgendwie. Mist.

Muss wohl als Trailbike ein viertes her


----------



## Svoin (11. Dezember 2015)

Svoin schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung einen Cane Creek Inline oder den dicken Double Barrel in die Fanes zu bauen. Aktuell werkelt noch ein VIVID Air am Heck. In meinem Ex-Torque hatte ich einen Double Barrel und fand ihn erstklassig (vor allem die Einstellung hat perfekt geklappt), besser als den Vivid Air jetzt.
> 
> Mein Anforderungsprofil besteht zu 65% aus Hometrails à 1-2km und restlichen 35% Bikepark (Winterberg, Braunlage, Olpe usw).
> Das Bike ist eher stabil aufgebaut, mit DeeMax Laufrädern und einer 170er BOS Deville, Maxxis Shorty und HR, aktuell 15,8kg.



Servus,
das Thema Dämpfer hat bei mir ein Ende gefunden-es ist dann doch kein cane creek geworden.
Habe mich zu einem Fox Float X2 hinreißen lassen
Bald gehts auf den Trail, dann weiß ich ob sich die Entscheidung gelohnt hat.

Grüße
Svoin


----------



## Risiko (22. Dezember 2015)

Servus! Komme gerade von einer ersten Testrunde! Soweit schonmal gut.

Eine Sache ist mir aber gleich bei den ersten Stufen aufgefallen: Die Kette klappert unheimlich laut (viel mehr als beim alten Rad) an den Kettenstreben, und zwar unten wie oben. Shadow+ reinmachen hilft leider nur ein wenig.

Es fällt dann auch gleich auf, dass auf dem kleinsten Ritzel die Kette nur wenige Millimeter von der oberen Strebe entfernt ist. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob die klassischen Rennradschläuche um die obere Strebe gewickelt werden können oder ob das zu eng ist.

Mein Antrieb ist 1x10, mit 42er e*thirteen-Ritzel, 142er Nabe, 34 RF Kettenblatt. Die Kette sollte eigentlich nicht zu lang sein :/

Hat jemand eine Idee mit der Abhilfe geschaffen werden könnte? Oder einfach Schlauch um beide Streben und gut?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (22. Dezember 2015)

MarshGuard Slapper Tape !!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Dezember 2015)

Also die Sitzstrebe macht bei mir keinen Lärm obwohl sie an der Naht komplett blankgescheurt ist. Kettenstrebe hab ich einen Rennradreifen drauf (Kevlardraht raus). Unten schützt ein wenig die Rollenführung (voll altmodisch, aber mit altem Schaltwerk unverzichtbar).


----------



## Risiko (22. Dezember 2015)

Also mach ich erstmal oben und unten Schlauch drauf und schau, obs besser wird.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt auch Butyl-Klebeband. Das lässt sich etwas unaufdringlicher "verlegen".

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...tyl+klebeband&sprefix=butyl+klebeband,aps,156


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Dezember 2015)

Über die Kettenstrebe lässt sich im ausgebautem Zustand sehr gut ein Stück Fahrrad Schlauch drüber ziehen. Dann ist St definitiv ruhe. 
Bei der Sitzstrebe geht das leider nicht,  meine ist auch blank gescheuert. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Risiko (22. Dezember 2015)

Das "blankscheuern" stört mich, noch mehr aber das penetrante klappern. Ich finde es schon etwas unglücklich, dass die Kette dermaßen knapp an der Sitzstrebe verläuft auf dem kleinen Ritzel. 

Vllt. probiere ich mal das Klebeband aus, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Adam1987 (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab bei mir das Slapper-Tape von Marshguard dran. 

Das zeug lässt sich unglaublich gut verarbeiteten, sieht sauber aus und dämpft sehr gut. Bei mir hab ich jedenfalls kein klappern, weil ich genau an der Stelle das Tape geklebt hab. Von außen sieht man nix. Würde ein so schönes teures rad nicht mit nem Schlauch verschandeln.


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Dezember 2015)

Risiko schrieb:


> Das "blankscheuern" stört mich, noch mehr aber das penetrante klappern. Ich finde es schon etwas unglücklich, dass die Kette dermaßen knapp an der Sitzstrebe verläuft auf dem kleinen Ritzel.
> 
> Vllt. probiere ich mal das Klebeband aus, danke für den Tipp!


Also ich befinde de mich geschätzt 6 Prozent der gesamten Fahrzeit auf den beiden größten Gängen, im Park natürlich öfter, von daher stört mich das nicht so. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Risiko (22. Dezember 2015)

wenn ich Bergab fahr bin ich meist auf dem zweitkleinsten Ritzel, im Park auf dem kleinsten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Dezember 2015)

11-fach von SRAM fahren. <duck>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (23. Dezember 2015)

Nächstes Jahr kommt die 11x von Shimano ran, aber Übergangsweise und um Geld und Material zu sparen wollte ich erstmal die alten Teile runterfahren.


----------



## OliverKaa (23. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen, welchen Umwerfer brauche ich für die Fanes 4?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (23. Dezember 2015)

Denselben wie für die anderen Fanes. SRAM S3 oder Shimano E-Type.


----------



## OliverKaa (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke, gibts sonst etwas zu beachten?


----------



## hasardeur (23. Dezember 2015)

Ja, wenn man die Hauptlagerwelle ausbaut, immer den Umwerfer abbauen. Der ist im Weg und es kann passieren, dass man sich dann das Gewinde im Yoke (von Hauptlagerwelle) zerstört.
Schimano-Umwerfer sind billiger und haben einen weiteren Verstellbereich. Das könnte helfen, wenn man 2-fach mit 3-fach Kurbel + Bash Grund fährt.


----------



## OliverKaa (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke


----------



## hobbyist (24. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit.
Habe eine kurze Frage.
Welche Federstärke bräuchte ich beim CCDB coil bei einem Fahrfertigen Gewicht zwischen 86 und 90kg?

Gruß


----------



## Adam1987 (24. Dezember 2015)

hobbyist schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Habe eine kurze Frage.
> Welche Federstärke bräuchte ich beim CCDB coil bei einem Fahrfertigen Gewicht zwischen 86 und 90kg
> 
> Gruß



Ich wiege fahrfertig 83kg und fahre ne 500er bei 25% sag. Denke ne 550er sollte passen.


----------



## hobbyist (24. Dezember 2015)

gut das ich noch mal nachgefragt habe ich bin nämlich davon ausgegangen, dass ich eine 450er brauche 
So hat es mir die Cane Creek seite auch gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja der SpringCalc von CaneCreek ist ein bisschen eigen. So ist es richtig:





Warum der Rechner von vornherein maximale Vorspannung also 3 Umdrehungen annimmt und 25% SAG = CrossCountry sind ist mir ein Rätsel.
Aber wenn die Werte alle so eingegeben werden kommt er auch auf ne 550er Feder


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2015)

Ist Canecreek so viel anders als RS? Krass.
Fahre ne 450er bei 95kg fahrfertig am Vivid.


----------



## Adam1987 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist es, ich kann es aber irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Bin von einem X-Fusion HLR Coil auf den CCDB Coil CS gewechselt. Beim X-Fusion mit der 411er Öhlinsfeder wares 25% Sag. Dämpfer gewechselt aber Feder behalten 35% Sag.

Man kann grob sagen das man eine 100 lbs/inch härtere Feder bei nem CCDB braucht. Hängt wohl mit TwinTube vs. Shim-Based Dämpfung zusammen, aber eigentlich war für mich immer in der Situation des Sag-Messens, also statische Belastung auf dem Rad, die Dämpfung immer eine dynamische Komponente und somit wenig einfluss auf das Einfedern.

Vielleicht weiss da jemand mehr, wäre mal interessant.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht. Die Dämpfung regelt doch nur die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit, nicht die Federrate. Auch ohne Dämpfer müsste ein Feder immer dasselbe Resultat bringen.


----------



## Adam1987 (26. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Die Dämpfung regelt doch nur die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit, nicht die Federrate. Auch ohne Dämpfer müsste ein Feder immer dasselbe Resultat bringen.



Richtig, genuso ist es auch. Ich verstehs es auch nicht und es widerspricht eigentlich dem was ich im Studium gelernt habe. Ich schreibs die Tage mal in die CaneCreek Lounge, gibt bestimmt ne gute Erklärung dafür.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Dezember 2015)

Also ich fahr ne 450er mit 90-95kg fahrfertig...ist ein schönes Hardtail-Feeling bis zum Trail, dann Sahne...Durchschlag hatte ich in 2 Jahren nicht einmal. .. passt mir perfekt. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Frage. Es geht um Lenker. Ich suche einen mit etwa. 8° Upsweep und Backsweep sowie mind. 760 mm Breite (780 finde ich optimal). Ich finde dazu allerdings nur den Vector. Der SQlab 311 ist mir zu schmal und hat zu viel Backsweep. Material ist egal. Hat jemand noch einen Tip? Kann auch aus Fernost sein. Die meisten Teile kommen ja eh von dort. Nur halten sollte er.

Ich sage schon ml Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Risiko (27. Dezember 2015)

Fahre den hier und bin sehr zufrieden; ist natürlich etwas flacher.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Sixc-3-4-19-mm-OS-Riser-Lenker-p33518/


----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2015)

Der hat aber nur 4° Upsweep, 1° weniger als der Answer. 8° sollten es schon sein.


----------



## hobbyist (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde wohl erst mal zu der 450er greifen und die versuchen.
Cane creek empfiehlt ja auch eine Vorspannung von 2 - 2,5 Umdrehungen und 5 ist ja das Maximum.
Wenn die gar nicht passen sollte kann ich die ja auch noch versuchen zurück zu schicken 


Gruß


----------



## Speedskater (27. Dezember 2015)

Race Face Next 760 35


----------



## Risiko (27. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der hat aber nur 4° Upsweep, 1° weniger als der Answer. 8° sollten es schon sein.



flach ist doch geil


----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Race Face Next 760 35



Der hat auch nur 5° Upsweep 



Risiko schrieb:


> flach ist doch geil



Nicht, wenn Du ein kaputtes Kahnbein hast


----------



## *TiKay* (28. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Frage. Es geht um Lenker. Ich suche einen mit etwa. 8° Upsweep und Backsweep sowie mind. 760 mm Breite (780 finde ich optimal). Ich finde dazu allerdings nur den Vector. Der SQlab 311 ist mir zu schmal und hat zu viel Backsweep. Material ist egal. Hat jemand noch einen Tip? Kann auch aus Fernost sein. Die meisten Teile kommen ja eh von dort. Nur halten sollte er.
> 
> Ich sage schon ml Danke für die Tips.


Also ich fahre den Vector in Carbon aber 12er Backsweep und bin begeistert. Ansonsten bei sixpack den Projekt 775 oder der Millen
nium 800

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja, am Vector wird wohl kein Weg vorbei führen. Die Preise sind allerdings gesalzen, für ein Stück Rohr.


----------



## *TiKay* (28. Dezember 2015)

Oder eben die Sixpack. Hatte vorher den Projekt 775 und war auch zufrieden. Wollte aber mehr Backsweep 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Dezember 2015)

Aber die Sixpack haben leider auch nur 5 Grad Upsweep. Vielleicht probiere ich den Millenium aber mal aus. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2015)

Die 12° Backsweep machen sich zwar gut zum Hochfahren, aber schlecht zum Runterfahren. Es ist echt schwer "Monkey-Position" zu halten wenn die Stange so weit nach hinten gebogen ist.


----------



## Evgeniko (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo aus Griechenland habe ich eine Facebook-Gruppe, um Cycles Alutech


----------



## Froschel (29. Dezember 2015)

gibt es jemand in der Nähe Landau/Karlsruhe wo ich mal kurz auf ner Fanes L probesitzen könnte. Schwanke mit meinen 1,82 SL89 zwischen L und M mit Tendenz zum größeren. Hänge da bisschen zwischen drin. Wäre super.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ziemlich sicher L. Es gibt einen Probefahrbeitrag hier, da sind Räder gelistet.


----------



## daniel_MTB (30. Dezember 2015)

Kann auch uneingeschränkt das Slapper Tape empfehlen... Es klebt an jeder Stelle bombenfest und ist unauffällig.


----------



## Risiko (30. Dezember 2015)

Wickelt ihr das wie ein alten Schlauch um die Streben oder klebt ihr es gerade entlang drauf?


----------



## Adam1987 (30. Dezember 2015)

Risiko schrieb:


> Wickelt ihr das wie ein alten Schlauch um die Streben oder klebt ihr es gerade entlang drauf?



Flächig da wo es benötigt wird. Ich hab bei mir absolut kein Kettenschlagen.


----------



## Risiko (30. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank! Morgen kommts drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (31. Dezember 2015)

Beim Fanes Geometrie-Chart für 27,5" ist ja 345mm Tretlagerhöhe angegeben, was bei BB Drop von +10mm eigentlich nicht ganz stimmen kann. Also wird das Tretlager so bei 360-365mm sein. Das ist ja schon mächtig hoch. Bevorzuge eigentlich eine straffere Abstimmung von Gabel/Dämpfer damit das Rad noch Popp hat (fahre z.Z. richtig straff hinten, nämlich Hardtail deshalb wenig vergleichsmöglichkeit). Wie passt denn das hohe Tretlager fürs technisch verblockte Bergabradel, wird das zu kippelig ? Mit der Geometrieeinstellung kann man das Tretlager ja leider nur noch höher stellen.


----------



## rsv-peter (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

verkaufe mein Fanes Pinion-Rahmen hier.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Adam1987 (31. Dezember 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> Beim Fanes Geometrie-Chart für 27,5" ist ja 345mm Tretlagerhöhe angegeben, was bei BB Drop von +10mm eigentlich nicht ganz stimmen kann. Also wird das Tretlager so bei 360-365mm sein. Das ist ja schon mächtig hoch. Bevorzuge eigentlich eine straffere Abstimmung von Gabel/Dämpfer damit das Rad noch Popp hat (fahre z.Z. richtig straff hinten, nämlich Hardtail deshalb wenig vergleichsmöglichkeit). Wie passt denn das hohe Tretlager fürs technisch verblockte Bergabradel, wird das zu kippelig ? Mit der Geometrieeinstellung kann man das Tretlager ja leider nur noch höher stellen.



Mein Trettlager beim 26" und Winkelsteuersatz liegt bei 345mm. Die Geometrie wurde beim V4 entsprechend angepasst, also hat das Rad auch wirklich 345er Trettlager.

Aber davon ab, ich weiß nicht ob das Fanes dann das ist wonach du suchst. Der Hinterbau ist sehr traktionsstark und bügelt jegliche Unebenheiten aus. Popp würde ich persönlich nicht zu den stärken vom Fanes zählen, da gibt es andere Räder die das besser können.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Dezember 2015)

Tretlager DROP! D. h. das Tretlager kommt 10 mm runter von der Radachse aus.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Dezember 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> Bevorzuge eigentlich eine straffere Abstimmung von Gabel/Dämpfer damit das Rad noch Popp hat



Dann schau Dir mal das ICB 2 an. Es war Entwicklungsziel, ein Rad mit genau den Eigenschaften zu bauen. Wie @Adam1987 schon sagte, Popp ist nicht die Stärke der Fanes, sondern das, was allgemein als Staubsaugerfeeling bezeichnet wird. Wenn Du den Dämpfer der Fanes so straff abstimmt, dass sie Popp entwickelt, verlierst Du die eigentlichen Vorteile des Rahmens und nutzt wahrscheinlich nur noch 130 der 170 mm Federweg.


----------



## Froschel (31. Dezember 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Tretlager DROP! D. h. das Tretlager kommt 10 mm runter von der Radachse aus.


dachte ich zuerst ja auch, nur das *+* davor hat mich irritiert, da ja normalerweise immer ein *-* davor steht, bei Alutech(Jürgen) nachgefragt, und der meinte tatsächlich daß das Tretlager 10mm über der Laufradachse ist, also ganz schön hoch. Erst bei der 2016 wurde auf 27,5" optimiert, dort ist der BB Drop dann -9mm

Das ICB 2 ist ja eher nicht so zum springen gedacht oder halt nur bis 60cm. Ich springe zwar nicht wirklich hoch aber machmal halt wirklich schlecht was das Bike dann doch mal mehr belasten kann.

Würde mich freuen Erfahrungen von V.4 27,5" fahrern zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Dezember 2015)

Hmm. Dann bau es mit 26" auf oder nimm das 2016er wenn du ein tiefes Rad willst. Ich stimme dir zu, das die Kiste auf 27,5" recht hoch kommt.
Die Fanes lebt davon das sie satt liegt. Ich weiss nicht ob das dann noch klappt.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade mal an meinem 26"er gemessen, ich komme auf 350mm mit 25% Sag ist das Tretlager auf 310mm.


----------



## Adam1987 (31. Dezember 2015)

Also das V3 bzw.das 26"er V4 würde ich ausschließlich mit 26" fahren oder evtl. noch mit 160mm 27,5" Gabel und entsprechendem Laufrad. Auch wenn 27,5" Räder passen würde ich das nicht machen.


----------



## Duc851 (1. Januar 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand eine leichte Wippe übrig, z.B. Fanes Am /Teibun, Carbon, oder Vorserie ohne Travel Chip?


----------



## RainerKloppen (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

was haltet ihr von den aktuellen Angeboten? Gibt es irgendetwas zu berücksichtigen zu den Komponenten? Mir geht es besonders um die Dämpfung, hat man mit der Lyrik schon etwas vernünftiges zur Hand? Harmoniert die gut mit der Monarch? 

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Komplettbike-26-v2-Gr-M_1

bzw.

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Komplettbike-26-v2-Gr-M


Ich bin 1,80 groß und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von etwa 80 cm. Sollte da die Rahmengröße M passen?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2016)

Frage ist eher, ob der Monarch mit der Lyrik mithält - nein das tut er nicht. Ausser man hat ein Montagsexemplar der Lyrik. 

Zur Größe gibt es doch hier wo eine Liste...? Ich vermute eher L wenn sportlich unterwegs, sonst M. Aber k.A..


----------



## Risiko (3. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mir bei 182/82 Größe M geholt. In manchen Situationen wünsche ich mir einen L, in anderen bin ich sehr froh über den M..so ist das halt. 

Fahrwerk bin ich mit Mattoc (170) und CCDB mehr als zufrieden und das obwohl es noch nicht einmal zu 100% optimiert ist.


----------



## nrgmac (3. Januar 2016)

M sollte passen. Die Preise haben leider schon wieder auf normales Niveau angezogen.  Kurz vor Weihnachten ist immer günstig. Die Ausstattung ist doch eh nur temporär.


----------



## Risiko (3. Januar 2016)

Die Angebote auf der Alutechseite sind doch unverändert? Wobei mich die Komplettbikes eh alle nicht so vom Hocker hauen..


----------



## zuspät (4. Januar 2016)

also ich hab mir einen rahmen in L geholt. bei identischen abmessungen  mir war ein sxtrail in M zu klein. das fanes hat mich in L überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RainerKloppen (5. Januar 2016)

@zuspät: und wieviel Luft hast du so zwischen Oberrohr und Gehänge? Und fährst du in 26"?

Die Ausstattung ist bestimmt nicht die beste aber wie ich das sehe bekommt man wohl z.Z. kein besseres Bike zu dem Preis.


----------



## zuspät (5. Januar 2016)

ja fahr die schleuder in 26" aber ausschließlich im park. ich würd mal sagen, genug


----------



## Jakten (8. Januar 2016)

Froschel schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen Erfahrungen von V.4 27,5" fahrern zu lesen.


 
Ich komme von einem Transalp Signature Enduro in M und 27,5". Die Laufradgröße habe ich übernommen. Also fahre ich jetzt eine Fanes in L und 27,5". Vom Fahrverhalten ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zum Signature, liegt aber auch an dem größeren Rahmen (181/82).
Gefahren bin ich damit bereits auf heimischen Trails und im Bikepark Willingen. Allerdings kann ich nichts im Vergleich zu 26" sagen, nur das ich mit dem V4 und 27,5" zufrieden bin


----------



## sued893 (8. Januar 2016)

Scheint es wurden ordentlich die Preise reduziert v5 für 1300 . bin mal gespannt ob es weiter so bleibt.


----------



## imba (9. Januar 2016)

was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot? http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Komplettbike-275-v2-Gr-L_1
Bin mir nicht sicher ob eine 180er Gabel im Fanes nicht etwas zu viel des Guten ist. Bewegt werden soll das Radl überwiegen im Park (Wibe, Willingen) aber auch mal auf den Hometrail und Enduro-/ Feierabendtouren. Größe wäre auch noch so eine Sache. Größentabelle sagt ab 1,90 Größe XL. Ich denke aber das L besser zu meinen Beinen und Fahrstil passt.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Januar 2016)

Größe musst Du wissen. Die F35 finde ich richtig gut, aber nur als Enduro-Gabel, nicht für den Park. Ist eben ein ziemlich ausgereizter Leichtbau. Auch der Dämpfer ist gut für den Trail, aber nicht für den Park oder härtere Enduro-Gangart.

Also ich würde es bei Deinem Einsatzgebiet nicht machen.


----------



## rsem (10. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre die F35 selbst in ner fanes 4. ist eine top Gabel, bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Sie ist schon sehr filigran und leicht. 180 und 650b waren mit aber deutlich zu hoch. Man kann die f35 auch um 10 oder 20mm kürzen. Ich bin mit 170mm und ca.25%sag sehr glücklich.


----------



## sued893 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich finde das Angebot ein bisschen teuer ohne vario Stütze. Bis auf die Gabel holt einen der Rest auch nicht unbedingt hinter dem ofen vor.  Probe Fahrt sollte bei der größen Findung helfen. Der Dämpfer geht im kilo Bereich 75 bis 85 gut für den Rest ist er nicht so geeignet. Mir ist der eher auf Enduro touren mit schnellen mittleren Schlägen eher negativ aufgefallen beim springen geht er.


----------



## imba (10. Januar 2016)

Danke euch, so richtig überzeugend klingt das nicht. war aber auch mein erster Eindruck. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die/das Sennes besser zu meinem Einsatzzwecks passt. Das gibt es nur leider nicht im Angebot :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. Januar 2016)

Am Modell liegt es nicht, nur an der Ausstattung.


----------



## Adam1987 (10. Januar 2016)

imba schrieb:


> Danke euch, so richtig überzeugend klingt das nicht. war aber auch mein erster Eindruck. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die/das Sennes besser zu meinem Einsatzzwecks passt. Das gibt es nur leider nicht im Angebot :-(





imba schrieb:


> Danke euch, so richtig überzeugend klingt das nicht. war aber auch mein erster Eindruck. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die/das Sennes besser zu meinem Einsatzzwecks passt. Das gibt es nur leider nicht im Angebot :-(



Für ne Eierlegendewollmilchsau taugt die Fanes meiner Meinung nach am besten. Mit 180er Gabel vorne und DH Dämpfer hinten geht das Ding downhillermässig. Für unsere Bikeparks hier in NRW und Umgebung reicht die Fanes dicke. Für Bikeurlaub mit Tour und Bikepark ebenfalls das richtige Gerät.

Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das ein Sennes mit seinen 200mm Federweg am Heck auf den Hometrails noch spaß macht. Ich persönlich finde das die Fanes bereits die meisten Trails zu stark "vereinfacht".

Der User Jakten hier ausm Forum fährt nen L und kommt aus Dortmund. Ich fahre wie du weißt M. Kommst mit deinem jetzigen Bike mal zu nem Tourchen nach Dortmund. Der Jakten lässt dich bestimmt mal probesitzen


----------



## sued893 (11. Januar 2016)

Jo zu dem Einsatz Zweck taugt der Hobel schon, nur finde ich den preis für die Ausstattung etwas hoch, aber das muss jeder selber wissen, was es einem wert ist.
Mich hat der Hobel auch fahrtechnisch weiter gebracht, da ich aber sehr groß bin würde ich gerne mal was in Richtung Nicolai Geometron testen. 
Könnte mir daher fast vorstellen dass du mit dem XL Rahmen besser fährst, ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Jakten (11. Januar 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Der User Jakten hier ausm Forum fährt nen L und kommt aus Dortmund. Ich fahre wie du weißt M. Kommst mit deinem jetzigen Bike mal zu nem Tourchen nach Dortmund. Der Jakten lässt dich bestimmt mal probesitzen






Ich stand vor der Entscheidung: Parkbike als Zweitbike zu meinem alten Enduro aufzubauen oder Fanes als eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Klar - man geht Kompromisse ein, aber dafür hat man auch nur ein Bike um das man sich kümmern muss


----------



## Droeschmachine (11. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen,
Habe vor mir meinen Fanes 4.0 Rahmen neu lackieren zu lassen. 
Ist der Aus - und Einbau der Lager selber zumachen, oder zu aufwendig? 
Wenn ja, eine kurze Anleitung würde mir helfen 

Gruß.


----------



## imba (11. Januar 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Für ne Eierlegendewollmilchsau taugt die Fanes meiner Meinung nach am besten. Mit 180er Gabel vorne und DH Dämpfer hinten geht das Ding downhillermässig. Für unsere Bikeparks hier in NRW und Umgebung reicht die Fanes dicke. Für Bikeurlaub mit Tour und Bikepark ebenfalls das richtige Gerät.
> 
> Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das ein Sennes mit seinen 200mm Federweg am Heck auf den Hometrails noch spaß macht. Ich persönlich finde das die Fanes bereits die meisten Trails zu stark "vereinfacht".
> 
> Der User Jakten hier ausm Forum fährt nen L und kommt aus Dortmund. Ich fahre wie du weißt M. Kommst mit deinem jetzigen Bike mal zu nem Tourchen nach Dortmund. Der Jakten lässt dich bestimmt mal probesitzen


Oh, das Sennes hat 200mm? Dann hab ich mich ziemlich verguckt. Das ist mir auf jeden Fall zuviel.
Auf das Angebot mit dem Probesitzen komme ich gerne mal zurück. Danke noch mal vorab dafür. Aber ob ich mit dem Demo oder mit dem Cyclocrosser eine Tour durch den Dortmunder Wald mache weiß ich noch nicht ;-)
Ich hab derzeit auch noch 2-3 andere Modelle in die engere Wahl genommen die für mich in Frage kommen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2016)

Ach ja, zur Größe, hatten wir ja


Droeschmachine schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Habe vor mir meinen Fanes 4.0 Rahmen neu lackieren zu lassen.
> Ist der Aus - und Einbau der Lager selber zumachen, oder zu aufwendig?
> Wenn ja, eine kurze Anleitung würde mir helfen
> ...



Bitte nutze mal die Suche, das wurde schon mehrfach und ausführlich beschrieben, ist aber zu umfangreich, um es auch ein zwölftes Mal zu (be-)schreiben. Andererseits ist es für einen handwerklich nicht völlig unbegabten Menschen selbsterklärend und kein Problem.


----------



## Duc851 (13. Januar 2016)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Steuersatz mit Schraubensicherung eingeklebt? Wird von Alutech oft so gemacht/empfohlen.
> 
> Also nochmal mit einem Heißluftfön propieren


Ich hab`s endlich geschafft den Steuersatz zu wechseln. Hitze hat auch nicht geholfen und vom Ausschläger hab ich beim Schlagen ein Stück abgebrochen. Die Lager waren so fest, dass ich diese zum Ausbau zertrennen musste. Als das Lager heraus war, ging der obere Steuersatz raus. Der untere wollte immer noch nicht, auch nicht mit Hitze. Da half nur komplett zertrennen. Ich hab schon einige Steuersätze gewechselt aber sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## sued893 (13. Januar 2016)

Hmm wenn die es mit Hochfest eingeklebt haben muss man ja glaube ich mehr als 250 grad haben , da fönt man auch mit dem Heißluftfön eine Weile vermutlich.


----------



## Duc851 (13. Januar 2016)

Der Heißluftfön war auf 400°C eingestellt. Aus den meisten Datenblättern von Lagerklebern geht hervor, dass die Kleber nur bis 150°C stabil sind. Das hätte locker reichen müssen. 2/10mm Presspassung ist auch ganz schön stramm. Der neue Works Steuersatz hat weniger Übermaß als der alte Acros. Das gefällt mir jetzt etwas besser. Eingeklebt habe ich den Steuersatz mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung. Die habe ich aber eber zum Schmieren beim Einbau verwendet, als zum Kleben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2016)

Nur so als Info:

Ich hab bei JÜ nachgefragt, wann es denn ein Carbonheck für die 5.0er Fanes geben wird. Antwort: "Carbon heck ist nicht geplant. sorry."

Finde ich sehr schade. Und die Carbonwippe ist finde ich ein Verlust, denn die Umstellung des Fahrwerks zum Hochfahren nutze ich bei meiner 3.0er echt oft. Nunja, vllt. ist der steilere Sitzwinkel ja dann so, dass die Verstellung obsolet ist.


----------



## sued893 (15. Januar 2016)

Du nutzt echt den flip chip zum hochfahren , krass meiner Sitz so fest den bekomme ich ohne Werkzeug gar nicht aus der Wippe . Sachen gibts


----------



## Duc851 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich hab 2 Fanes. 2.0 (mit -2° Works Steuersatz) und 3.5 (mit -1° Works Steuersatz).
Beim 2.0 hab ich ein bombentiefes Tretlager (330mm). Da nutze ich die Verstellung auch öfter.
Beim 3.0 gehts (345mm). Da nutze ich die Verstellung gar nicht.
Wenn ich noch etwas Zeit und Lust übrig habe, baue ich einen 222mm Dämpfer mit Carbonwippe ins 2.0. Carbonwippe nur wegen der Dämpferkompatibilität.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Januar 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hab bei JÜ nachgefragt, wann es denn ein Carbonheck für die 5.0er Fanes geben wird. Antwort: "Carbon heck ist nicht geplant. sorry."



Laut Basti soll die Druckstrebe (Carbon) vom Teibun passen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2016)

Hmm, das wäre doch wenigstens was, aber das 5.0 ist doch überall auch auf breiten Durchlauf gebaut, passt das da wirklich und wenn ja, hält sie den Belastungen stand, wenn man die Fanes durch den Park schrubbt?


----------



## Froschel (15. Januar 2016)

Die neue Teibun hat doch auch Boost Standard. Bis jetzt war es doch auch so dass man die Teibun Sitzstrebe in das Fanes reinbauen kann.
Interessant wäre ob der 5.0 Boost Hinterbau in den 4.0 Hauptrahmen passen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautigerbaer (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade die Hinterbau und Wippenlager an meiner Fanes v gewechselt. Nun musste ich feststellen, dass das Lager links am Wippenbolzen rausgedrückt wurde ?!  Die U-Scheibe habe ich an beiden Seiten verbaut, was stimmt da nicht? Müssen da
2 Scheiben drunter, oder kann ich es lassen?
Habe ein Foto geschossen, kennt jemand da ein Abhilfe?

Danke
JürgenAnhang anzeigen 458418


----------



## Adam1987 (30. Januar 2016)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade die Hinterbau und Wippenlager an meiner Fanes v gewechselt. Nun musste ich feststellen, dass das Lager links am Wippenbolzen rausgedrückt wurde ?!  Die U-Scheibe habe ich an beiden Seiten verbaut, was stimmt da nicht? Müssen da
> 2 Scheiben drunter, oder kann ich es lassen?
> ...



Servus,

abhilfe schaffen da das Titanbolzenkit und dir Lager mit niedrigfestem Schraubenkleber oder Lagerkleber einpressen. 

Ich hab beides gemacht, seitdem bleibt das Lager wo es soll.


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute, ich habe Ende letzen Jahres nen großen Service gemacht. Bike komplett zerlegt alle Lager neu inkl. Horstlink. Genau an die Anleitung vom Jü gehalten. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hat es ganze 10 Minuten gedauert und es war wieder am Knacken. Tretlager, Sattel oder Sattelstütze fallen definitiv raus das hab ich mir schon angeschaut. Treibt mich schon ein bisl zur Verzweiflung auch wenn ich das Bike verdammt gerne mag


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Februar 2016)

Kettenblatt und Freilauf hatten bei meiner Fanes auch mal sehr laut geknackt...


----------



## tadea nuts (5. Februar 2016)

Knacken nervt. Bei mir war es mal hinten am Horstlink. War zu locker. Vielleicht einfach mal die prüfen ob du alle ordentlich festgeschraubt hast.


----------



## Adam1987 (5. Februar 2016)

Hauptlager mit Hülse oder ohne? 

Wenn ohne dann evtk. Zu fest oder zu locker. Einfachste Lösung: Hülse verbauen. 


Die Horstlinklager dürfen auch nicht zu fest sein, am besten Schraubensicherung verwenden und die Lagerbolzen nur so fest anziehen das sie sich mit der Sitzstrebe drehen.


----------



## sued893 (17. Februar 2016)

Fährt jemand eine 4.0 Fanes mit 27.5 und einer 180 mm Kurbel geht das halbwegs ? Oder keine so tolle Idee ?


----------



## Duc851 (17. Februar 2016)

Die Fanes 4.0 ist doch schön hoch, grad mit 27.5. Da geht das. Bei der 2.0 hätte ich eher Bedenken angemeldet.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2016)

Also bei 180mm Kurbel sind es einfach 5mm weniger Bodenfreiheit - wer mit 175mm schon häufig Bodenkontakt hat, wird sich sowas nicht dranschrauben wollen. Für Enduro wäre eher 170mm sinnvoll.
Mit der Körpergröße hat das ja weniger zu tun als mit der Art wie man pedaliert. Das ist halt Geschmackssache. Der Kraftaufwand ändert sich nicht, nur die Belastung für die Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (18. Februar 2016)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Die Fanes 4.0 ist doch schön hoch, grad mit 27.5. Da geht das. Bei der 2.0 hätte ich eher Bedenken angemeldet.



Das ist quatsch. Die V4 wurde ja entsprechend an 27,5" angepasst. 345mm Tretlagerhöhe ist nicht besonders hoch und das ist auch gut so.
Vielleicht verwechselst du das mit dem 26" V3 oder älter . Da passt zwar auch nen 27,5" Rad rein, dass Tretlager kommt aber entsprechend 13mm höher, was sich echt bescheiden fährt.

180er Kurbel am Fanes? Bloß nicht. 175 ist schon nervig auf flachen gröberen Trails auf denen man treten muss (Trailpark Rabenberg). 170mm ist da ne gute Länge.


----------



## Jakten (18. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre das V4 mit 27,5" und 175er Kurbel. 
Wenn eine neue Kurbel dran kommt dann eine 170er. Solltest du dir so oder so eine neue Kurbel holen denk bitte nicht über eine 180er nach.


----------



## sued893 (18. Februar 2016)

Naja Ziel wäre schon die Sattelstütze noch ein Stück rein zu bekommen, aktuell hab ich 26 und eine 165 ist manchmal ein bisschen knapp ,ne 170 bringt mir wahrscheinlich nichts in der Hinsicht. Vielen dank für die Antworten hat geholfen bleibt jetzt erstmal wie es ist.


----------



## Adam1987 (18. Februar 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Naja Ziel wäre schon die Sattelstütze noch ein Stück rein zu bekommen, aktuell hab ich 26 und eine 165 ist manchmal ein bisschen knapp ,ne 170 bringt mir wahrscheinlich nichts in der Hinsicht. Vielen dank für die Antworten hat geholfen bleibt jetzt erstmal wie es ist.



Kommt drauf an wie derzeit der Stand ist, also was für Pedale und Sattel verbaut ist. Da gibt's durchaus Unterschiede. Flache Pedale, mit einem flach aufbauenden Sattel und 170mm Kurbeln können schon 15-20mm bringen.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2016)

Fiveten Freerider vs Impact bringt auch 5mm ...


----------



## Duc851 (18. Februar 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch. Die V4 wurde ja entsprechend an 27,5" angepasst. 345mm Tretlagerhöhe ist nicht besonders hoch und das ist auch gut so.
> Vielleicht verwechselst du das mit dem 26" V3 oder älter .



Du hast absolut Recht. Ich hab das mit der Fanes 3.5 verwechselt!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (18. Februar 2016)

Also meine V4 Fanes 27,5" hat mit Hans Dampf Reifen eine Tretlagerhöhe von enormen 358mm, das ist schon sehr hoch. Woher die 345mm im Datenblatt von Alutech kommen ist mir unerklärlich. Tretlagerhöhe mißt man ja im unbelasteten Zustand und nicht mit Sag.


----------



## Adam1987 (18. Februar 2016)

Froschel schrieb:


> Also meine V4 Fanes 27,5" hat mit Hans Dampf Reifen eine Tretlagerhöhe von enormen 358mm, das ist schon sehr hoch. Woher die 345mm im Datenblatt von Alutech kommen ist mir unerklärlich. Tretlagerhöhe mißt man ja im unbelasteten Zustand und nicht mit Sag.



Das ist krass, 358 ist schon verdammt hoch. Nachgemessen hab ichs nicht, da ich nen 26" V3 fahre welches mit Winkelsteuersatz und Maxxis 2.4er Reifen auf 343mm Trettlager kommt.


----------



## Froschel (18. Februar 2016)

ich denke das sind evtl noch die Werte von der 26" Variante drin. Würde ja in etwa passen, 345mm + 13mm 27,5" Zuschlag = 358mm


----------



## Adam1987 (18. Februar 2016)

Stand das Bike auch absolut gerade, ein paar Grad Abweichung machen da schon viel aus. 358mm ist ein eigentlich viel zu hoch. Beim V4 sollte doch die Geometrie an 27,5 angepasst worden sein.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2016)

Hatte Alutech nicht geschrieben, das erst mit der neuen Fanes, also Modelljahr 2016, die Tretlagerhöhe an 27,5" angeglichen wurde?

Dennoch würde ich keine 180er Kurbel nehmen. Selbst meine 170er Kurbeln setzen häufig genug auf (Fanes 3.0 mit 26"). 175er Kurbeln kommen nur an ein Hardtail und 180er nur ans RR.


----------



## pat23 (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo leute, nach längerer abstinenz würde ich mir gerne wieder was abfahrtslastigeres zulegen. Bin dann bei der suche auf ein V2 gestoßen das preislich im rahmen ist. 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie es mit den bergauffähigkeiten des rades aussieht. Klar das es kein cc rad ist, aber der affe aufm schleifstein will man ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre mit meinem Fanes auch schon mal einen Alpencross mit 2000 hm am Tag. 
2014



2015


----------



## KungFuChicken (18. Februar 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Stand das Bike auch absolut gerade, ein paar Grad Abweichung machen da schon viel aus. 358mm ist ein eigentlich viel zu hoch. Beim V4 sollte doch die Geometrie an 27,5 angepasst worden sein.



V4 ist *nicht* an 27.5 angepasst.


----------



## tadea nuts (18. Februar 2016)

Wird aber so verkauft.


----------



## KungFuChicken (18. Februar 2016)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Wird aber so verkauft.



Ich weiß, dass die V4 mit 650b verkauft wird. Der Geo Chart ist aber sicher für 26", deswegen hast du mit größeren Laufrädern auch ein schwindlig hohes Tretlager.

Ich habe/hatte sowohl einen V3 als auch einen V4 Hauptrahmen mit diversen Kettenstreben und die Tretlagerhöhe lag mit 26" immer bei ~344 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (18. Februar 2016)

Ja hast recht. Mein v3 kann auch schon 27,5". Geo wurde dann wohl nicht angepasst. Schade das es dann so verkauft wird.


----------



## Adam1987 (18. Februar 2016)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die V4 mit 650b verkauft wird. Der Geo Chart ist aber sicher für 26", deswegen hast du mit größeren Laufrädern auch ein schwindlig hohes Tretlager.
> 
> Ich habe/hatte sowohl einen V3 als auch einen V4 Hauptrahmen mit diversen Kettenstreben und die Tretlagerhöhe lag mit 26" immer bei ~344 mm.



Krass, das wusste ich nicht. Das ist natürlich nicht so schön. Verstehe Alutech dann nicht warum sie dann auf Teufel komm raus ein 27,5" verkaufen müssen. Entweder man macht es richtig, so wie jetzt, oder man verkauft das Bike als 26" Rad was es nunmal ist.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2016)

Ist doch sehr leicht verständlich. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung einiger Nostalgiker verkauft sich 26" eben nicht mehr besonders gut. Eine andere Tretlagerhöhe erfordert aber ein anderes Yoke. Das wiederum kostet relativ viel Geld. Also versucht man es erstmal so und vertagt die Perfektion bis eh mehr Änderungen anstehen, so wie beim V5, wo Platz für +-Reifen geschaffen werden musste.


----------



## sued893 (19. Februar 2016)

Jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt, nimmt man für 27.5 mit 2.4 Reifen einen Durchmesser von 715 bei einer 584 Felge an, kommt man bei einem BB drop von 0 bei 357,5 raus . Nimmt man die gleichen Werte für den Reifen und eine 26 Felge mit 559, kommt man bei Alutechs 345 raus. Jetzt gibt Alutech selbst ein BB drop von + 9 mm an , das passt aber zu keinem Wert, auch nicht den 344 den Alutech angibt, für die 27.5 Räder.

Was stimmt denn jetzt ?


----------



## Froschel (19. Februar 2016)

Die Angaben in Manual scheinen mMn nicht zu stimmen. Ich fand es nur sehr seltsam, daß ich Jürgen extra deshalb angefragt hatte und er mir ca. 350mm Tretlagerhöhe mit Hans Dampf und 27,5" angab. Das ist immer noch weit entfernt vom richtigen Wert. Warum das so von Seiten Alutech kommuniziert wird, darüber möchte ich jetzt nicht spekulieren.


----------



## Jakten (19. Februar 2016)

Und wie geht man jetzt als V4 - 650b Fahrer um? 
Ich habe ebenfals mit Jürgen über einen 650b Aufbau gesprochen...


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Februar 2016)

Wenns ums Prinzip geht, dann muss man sich wohl streiten. In der Praxis wirst du aber mit der Tretlagerhöhe eher keine negativen Auswirkungen spüren. 

Ich fahre ja meine 2012er Fanes nun auch schon seit einer Weile mit grösseren Rädern, habe mir davor auch echt Sorgen um das "schwindelig hohe" Tretlager gemacht. Das einzige was sich spürbar ausgewirkt hat, sind die deutlich weniger gewordenen Pedal- und Kurbel-Aufsetzer. Ich muss mich bisher mit 189cm nie tiefer ducken als zuvor mit 26" Rädern wenns kurvig wird...


----------



## Froschel (19. Februar 2016)

Pedalaufsetzter mag ich gar nicht, deshalb finde ich ein etwas höheres Tretlager gar nicht so schlecht. Ausserdem fahre ich 175mm Kurbel und will das auch nicht ändern in meinem Alter (dabei kommt der Schwerpunkt ja auch wieder etwas runter). Bei kleinem Rahmen mit kurzer Kurbel könnte es evtl doch etwas hoch sein. Zur Not aber immer noch änderbar mit Dämpfer-Offsetbuchsen (kommt dann etwa 8mm runter mit -0.5 Grad flacherem Lenkwinkel.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2016)

Froschel schrieb:


> ... in meinem Alter (dabei kommt der Schwerpunkt ja auch wieder etwas runter)....


 

Hä?

Das hab ich bei mir aber noch nicht feststellen können. Die Tretlagerhöhe muss zur grössten Stufe passen, die man fahren will. Bislang haben die ca. 355 an meiner Fanes dafür gepasst (Fox36 auf 190mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (19. Februar 2016)

Froschel schrieb:


> Pedalaufsetzter mag ich gar nicht, deshalb finde ich ein etwas höheres Tretlager gar nicht so schlecht. Ausserdem fahre ich 175mm Kurbel und will das auch nicht ändern in meinem Alter (dabei kommt der Schwerpunkt ja auch wieder etwas runter). Bei kleinem Rahmen mit kurzer Kurbel könnte es evtl doch etwas hoch sein. Zur Not aber immer noch änderbar mit Dämpfer-Offsetbuchsen (kommt dann etwa 8mm runter mit -0.5 Grad flacherem Lenkwinkel.



Offsetbuchsen nichts gut bei Fanes. Hab ich probiert und der Hinterbau schlägt an.

Für mich wären 360mm Trettlager viel zu hoch. Bin da recht sensibel.


----------



## Duc851 (19. Februar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...(Fox36 auf 190mm).



Federschaft verlängert oder wie hast du das angestellt?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2016)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Federschaft verlängert oder wie hast du das angestellt?


Die Negativfeder ist zu schwach für mein Gewicht .


----------



## sued893 (19. Februar 2016)

Naja wenn man so Angaben hat sollte es schon stimmen ob einen das jetzt beim fahren tangiert oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt. Alleine wegen der Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Rahmen wäre es schon erfreulich wenn die geo Angaben stimmen.


----------



## frischensbub (19. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung. Ich hab auch ne Fanes 4.0 und hab nu mal das Trelager nachgemessen. Wenn ich richtig bis Mitte des Tretlagers gemessen habe, dann isses bei meinem Aufbau mit 650B schon knapp über 360mm. Das find ich schon frech, das man da mit den Angaben im Geochart so verscheißert wird, sind fast 2 cm mehr als angegeben . Hab mich schon manchmal ein bißchen übers Fahrgefühl gewundert, aber wenn ich nu weiß, das es so ziemlich ein 26er Rahmen mit 650b Laufrädern ist, dann wundert mich nix mehr.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2016)

Wem die Geodaten auf dem Papier so wichtig sind, der sollte aber auch gesehen haben, das der viel aussagekräftigere Wert "BB Drop" angegeben ist. Und für diejenigen, die jeden cm Tretlagerhöhe spüren, gibt es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit der Probefahrt.




Komisch nur, dass bei Liteville die hohen Tretlager offensichtlich viele Freunde finden und die Bikes nicht unbedingt den Ruf genießen, unfahrbar zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (19. Februar 2016)

Sicher nicht lustig wenn man einen 26" Rahmen als 27,5" verkauft kriegt, aber bevor mans nicht im Wechsel der beiden Radgrössen gefahren ist, kann mans schlicht nicht beurteilen. Aber man kann sich viel einbilden. Ganz allgemein ist diese Zahlenreiterei bei der Geo im Millimeterbereich eh absurd.


----------



## frischensbub (19. Februar 2016)

Von unfahrbar hat auch keiner was erzählt, aber ich mag es nicht angelogen zu werden. Mit nem 26er Rahmen der angeblich 650b ist wirkt das aber leicht so. Was ist denn bei Liteville so hoch? Die Tretlagerhöhe liegt bei 348mm.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (19. Februar 2016)

Vergleich doch mal ein MK9 und ne Fanes wenn die Beiden im SAG stehen. Oder noch besser die Tretlagerabsenkung  Einfach unfahrbar diese Bikes 
Außerdem ist die Fanes ein Enduro das auch mal über verblockte Trails nach oben getreten werden muss... 27,5 ist möglich aber kein MUSS!

Von daher gehts raus und fahrts Fahrrad


----------



## Adam1987 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich seh das gründsätzlich wie @frischensbub. 

Andererseits, dann fahrt das Bike doch mit 26", denn es ist so ziemlich geil, geht wie hölle und hat nen tiefes Trettlager. Ich verstehe diese Verteufellung von 26" und unbedingte Bevorzugung von 27,5" bis heute nicht. Wenn ich mir schon anschauen wie viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis unbedingt 27,5" fahren müssen und dann rumheulen das es keine gescheiten Reifen dafür gibt oder diese dann zu teuer oder überhaupt nicht verfügbar sind.
Ich werd morgen aufm Trail wieder Spaß mit meinem 26" Fanes haben und überraschenderweise nicht langsamer als meine Mitfahrer mit 27,5" sein.


----------



## Jakten (19. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre regelmäßig mit Adam (26") und meinem (27,5"). Grinsend sind wir bisher immer runter gekommen 
Ich habe Spaß mit meiner 27,5" LFR geschichte an der V4, den lass ich mir durch die Daten nicht nehmen.


----------



## metalheadtom (20. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte meine v3 von 26 auf 27,5 umgebaut und hab nichts negatives feststellen können, ehr im Gegenteil! Auf der v4 ( 27,5 ) fühle mich nach wie vor sehr sicher und hab Riesen spass beim fahren. Bin halt auch kein Profi und will nur die Natur genießen


----------



## sued893 (20. Februar 2016)

Jo immer locker durch die Hose atmen, mit gehts um zwei paar Schuhe, einmal fahrbarkeit die ich in keinster weise beeinträchtigt sehe 

Dann aber die geo Angaben die anscheinend nicht stimmen können, damit dann aber auch um die Vergleichbarkeit zb das icb 2.0 hat ein bb drop von - 20 die Fanes +9 ich glaube 3 cm unterschied kann man schon spüren. Mit 26 finde ich die Fanes schon tief , was ist das icb dann ? Das Geometron hat auch ein BB von -20 in der tiefen Einstellung.


----------



## Adam1987 (20. Februar 2016)

metalheadtom schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine v3 von 26 auf 27,5 umgebaut und hab nichts negatives feststellen können, ehr im Gegenteil! Auf der v4 ( 27,5 ) fühle mich nach wie vor sehr sicher und hab Riesen spass beim fahren. Bin halt auch kein Profi und will nur die Natur genießen



Rein aus Interesse. Was hat dich bewegt auf 27,5" umzubauen und dir dabei noch die Geometrie zu vermurksen? 

Ich weiß ja nicht, um die Natur zu genießen brauch ich keine Fanes. Das ist ne Ballerbude und die hat gefälligst ein Tretlager <350 zu haben.


----------



## sued893 (20. Februar 2016)

Ist der Hauptrahmen länger geworden in der 5.0 Version ?
Reach 462 4.0 vs 467 in 5.0 XL

Bei L 440 4.0 vs 457 in 5.0

Bei Gabeleinbaulänge 552 4.0 vs 562 in der 5.0 Version.

Der ist dann ja ca 2 cm gewachsen

Sehr mysteriös .


----------



## MarcellKueppers (20. Februar 2016)

Die Werte sind angepasst worden sowohl bei der Fanes als auch bei den anderen Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (20. Februar 2016)

Ah cool

Schade das die XL Variante nicht entsprechend gewachsen ist .


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Ist der Hauptrahmen länger geworden in der 5.0 Version ?
> Reach 462 4.0 vs 467 in 5.0 XL
> 
> Bei L 440 4.0 vs 457 in 5.0
> ...


 
XXL kaufen. Gibts halt nur gebraucht >zB im Bikemarkt. Da bleiben dann vom Reach keine Wünsche offen: 485 oder so.


----------



## metalheadtom (20. Februar 2016)

bin von nem Kumpel das bike gefahren das schon 27,5er hatte und es hat mir gut gefallen, dann wollte ich es an der Fanes auch haben. Ich schau halt nicht so auf Zahlen, wenn´s passt dann passt´s.


----------



## supperharry (2. März 2016)

Servus Biker,

ich besitze zwar nicht die Fanes sonder die Sennes, aber hier wird´s (gefühlt) mehr um technische Sachen diskutiert.
Kann mir jemand eine Gute Empfehlung geben, wie ich ohne Spezialwerkzeug am elegantesten die Hauptlager rausbekomme?

Gruß und danke


----------



## Adam1987 (2. März 2016)

supperharry schrieb:


> Servus Biker,
> 
> ich besitze zwar nicht die Fanes sonder die Sennes, aber hier wird´s (gefühlt) mehr um technische Sachen diskutiert.
> Kann mir jemand eine Gute Empfehlung geben, wie ich ohne Spezialwerkzeug am elegantesten die Hauptlager rausbekomme?
> ...



Bolzen lösen und demontieren, Kettenstrebe entfernen, wenn eine Hülse zwischen den Lagern verbaut ist, diese leicht aus der mitte mit nem Dorn schlagen, dass Lager nach außen mit nem Dorn ausschlagen.


----------



## sued893 (2. März 2016)

Du könntest auch mal in den Bau Markt gehen und dir mit einem Gewinde Stab und einem Messing dübel versuchen das Lager raus zu ziehen. 
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Messing-Spreizduebel-MSD-M8-31-25-Stueck/8229614/artikel.html

Bitte jetzt nicht mich auf m8 fest nageln das soll nur ein Beispiel sein. Müsstest du ggf nochmal selbst ausmessen.


----------



## supperharry (2. März 2016)

Habe es gestern mit einem Dorn relativ "zart" versucht. Die Lager scheinen zimlich fest zu sitzen. Ich vermute, es liegt am Lagerkleber.
Da ich  es noch nie mit geklebten Lager zu Tun hatte, wie ist es mit dem Fön-Einsatz? Reicht eine einmalige Erwärmung auf 150°C um den Kleber zu lösen, oder wirds wieder Fest, wenn die ganze Sache wieder abkühlt? 
Dei Frage bezieht sich jetzt nur auf Klebstoffwirkung und nicht auf Ausdehnung der Werkstoffe bei Erwärmung.
Gruß


----------



## sued893 (2. März 2016)

Der Sicherungslack geht kaputt, Temperatur weiß ich nicht genau aber dürfte bei allen hoch festen Schraubensicherungen ähnlich sein. Dr Google ist dein Freund. Brutzel halt mal mit dem Heißluftfön drauf.


----------



## supperharry (2. März 2016)

Wozu hat man dann die Technikforen, wenn´s auf Google verwiesen wird...
Danke trotzdem für die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2016)

supperharry schrieb:


> Wozu hat man dann die Technikforen, wenn´s auf Google verwiesen wird...
> Danke trotzdem für die Antwort.


Weil man selbst nur vermutet, es aber nicht besser weiß.

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, was Adam1987 geschrieben hat. Wenn Du die Stützhülse zwischen den Lagern schon verbaut hast, bietet sich eben weniger Angriffsfläche. Ansonsten ist es eine Mischung aus Fingerspitzengefühl und Muckis. Mit einem stumpfen Gegenstand (Dorn klingt für mich immer nach Gerät mit Spitze) und ein paar beherzten Schlägen löst sich das Lager. Dann immer schön im Kreis herum heraustreiben. Das Lager darf sich halt nicht verkanten, um den Sitz nicht zu beschädigen. Aber ich denke, das weißt Du.

Die Idee mit dem Messingdübel finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Der Innendurchmesser des Lagers (6902-2RS) beträgt 15 mm. Daher sollte das hier passen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-Messingdu...0135375444?clk_rvr_id=990641458104&rmvSB=true
Ich würde den Dübel von aussen einführen und spannen, dann aber von der anderen Seite die Gewindestange (M12) einschrauben, um das Lager auszutreiben. Das sollte auch die bessere Lösugn bei verbauter Stützhülse sein.

Falls die Stützhülse noch nicht verbaut ist, lohnt es sich, diese zu ordern, da das Lagerspiel besser einzustellen ist.
https://alutech-cycles.com/Stuetzhuelse-fuer-Fanes-Sennes-Teibun


----------



## Adam1987 (2. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weil man selbst nur vermutet, es aber nicht besser weiß.
> 
> Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, was Adam1987 geschrieben hat. Wenn Du die Stützhülse zwischen den Lagern schon verbaut hast, bietet sich eben weniger Angriffsfläche. Ansonsten ist es eine Mischung aus Fingerspitzengefühl und Muckis. Mit einem stumpfen Gegenstand (Dorn klingt für mich immer nach Gerät mit Spitze) und ein paar beherzten Schlägen löst sich das Lager. Dann immer schön im Kreis herum heraustreiben. Das Lager darf sich halt nicht verkanten, um den Sitz nicht zu beschädigen. Aber ich denke, das weißt Du.
> 
> ...



Sehr richtig 

Gemeint war aber sowas... Ohne Spitze


----------



## Lexx85 (2. März 2016)

Wo sitzt den diese Stützhülse?


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2016)

Zwischen den Lagern im Lagergehäuse (sofern verbaut). Sie stützt die inneren Lagerringe gegeneinander ab und sorgt damit für einen fixen Abstand, was somit das spannen der Lager erlaubt. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass Alutech die von Werk verbaut. Oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Adam1987 (2. März 2016)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Wo sitzt den diese Stützhülse?



Zwischen den beiden Lagern im Hauptlagergehäuse, oder auch nicht,  je nachdem ob sie von werk aus verbaut wurde. 

Ursprünglich gab es keine Hülse und man musste die Vorspannung über den Bolzen genau einstellt da es sonst knacken konnte und die Lager verspannt wurden. Irgendwann wurde dann die kleine Hülse nachgerüstet welche zwischen den Lagern sitzt und ein einstellen nicht mehr nötig macht. Jetzt kann der Bolzen entsprechend einfach fest angezogen werden, auf der anderen Seite gesichert und fertig.
Die Hülse kann man bei Alutech nachkaufen und beim nächsten Lagerwechsel nachrüsten. 

Für mich persönlich gehört eine solche Hülse zum 1.Semester Konstruktionslehre und es ist ein Unding diese auch noch kostenpflichtig nachzureichen. Aber ich will hier keine Kritik äußern sonst ernte ich hier nur wieder einen shitstorm.


----------



## nrgmac (2. März 2016)

Einen passenden Innenabzieher bekommt man in der Bucht schon für ca. 15 €. Ob man da dann mit Dübel und Hammer drauf rumhauen sollte bleibt natürlich jedem selbst über lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich gehört eine solche Hülse zum 1.Semester Konstruktionslehre und es ist ein Unding diese auch noch kostenpflichtig nachzureichen. *Aber ich will hier keine Kritik äußern* sonst ernte ich hier nur wieder einen shitstorm.



Hast Du aber  Und das Thema hatten wir auch schon. Du bist noch sehr jung (Geburtsjahr = 1987?). Auch wenn es von oben herab klingt, Dir fehlt einfach noch ein bisschen Berufspraxis, um zu wissen, dass manche Fehler/Schwächen, nachdem man sie entdeckt hat, sehr offensichtlich wirken. Die viel wichtigere Frage ist, wie man damit umgeht. Andere Hersteller hätten so ein Teil für deutlich mehr angeboten, als 8,95€. Für mich ist also alles schick. Stützhülse wurde gekauft und wird beim nächsten Lagerwechsel verbaut.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. März 2016)

Ok, ist ja interessant. Ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem die Fanes 4.0 v2 Design besorgt, meint ihr da ist diese Hülse schon verbaut?  Soll ich mir jetzt den Stress machen und das Lager überprüfen? Weil es läuft alles super.


----------



## Adam1987 (2. März 2016)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Ok, ist ja interessant. Ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem die Fanes 4.0 v2 Design besorgt, meint ihr da ist diese Hülse schon verbaut?  Soll ich mir jetzt den Stress machen und das Lager überprüfen? Weil es läuft alles super.



Ob die Hülse verbaut ist weiß ich nicht, aber wenn alles läuft lass es so.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. März 2016)

Merci, dann mach ich es so.


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Einen passenden Innenabzieher bekommt man in der Bucht schon für ca. 15 €.



Hast Du einen Link? Ich finde da nichts für den Preis.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Link? Ich finde da nichts für den Preis.


Der würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## weezeewee (2. März 2016)

Weiß zufällig jemand ab wann die neue 5.0 als Testbike bestellbar ist?


----------



## nrgmac (2. März 2016)

Da gibt es durchaus genug Angebote für kleines Geld. Ist dann zwar kein Hazet, aber besser den Schrott als die DIY-Lösung. 

Wenn man Innenabzieher sucht, dann findet man auch
z.B. hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Abzieher-Kug...738818?hash=item5d62466402:g:60kAAOSwPc9W1ZMX

oder einen ganzen Koffer

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Innenabziehe...539471?hash=item5b08bba64f:g:ihoAAOSwq7JT7MjS


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2016)

Wo willst Du denn die Widerlager der ersten Variante stabil ansetzen? Wenn überhaupt, benötigt man einen Abzieher mit Schlaggewicht, so wie im Koffer aus Variante 2. Da das auszutreibende Lager aber ohnehin Schrott ist, sehe ich keinen relevanten Unterschied zu der Lösung mit Messing-Dübel. Das Prinzip ist sogar weitestgehend identisch, nur die Lösung deutlich billiger.


----------



## nrgmac (2. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wo willst Du denn die Widerlager der ersten Variante stabil ansetzen?



Wenn man das schon nicht hinbekommt, dann sollte man sein Rad evtl. besser bei einem Fahrradladen abgeben. Dort zieht der "Fachmann" die Lager für ein paar Euro und hat notfalls die A-Karte, wenn es schief geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2016)

Ähm...nein. Ich denke, das kann ich besser. Mal ehrlich. Der gezeigte Innenauszieher benötigt ein Widerlager. Entweder innen (mit dem Konus) oder außen, mit den beiden Stehbolzen. Der Rahmen der Fanes bietet einfach keine stabile Abstützung für diese Stehbolzen. Den Konus kann man nicht benutzen, da es kein fixes Zentrum zum Gegenhalten gibt. Wenn Du es schon erfolgreich praktiziert hast, mach doch einfach mal ein Foto. Vielleicht reicht meine Vorstellungskraft auch nur nicht aus.

Eine funktionierende Alternative sind solche Innenauszieher in Verbindung mit einem Gleithammer.


----------



## sued893 (2. März 2016)

Das ist jetzt aber auch nicht so weit weg vom messingdübel, wenn man ein zu dem Messing dübel und dem Gewinde Stab noch ein Plastik Rohr und eine k Scheibe kauft kann man das Lager auch rausziehen dürfte vermutlich eine der schonendern Varianten sein.

Aber dafür ist das forum ja da jetzt wurden vier Varianten vorgestellt, nun kann man sich für eine entscheiden.

PS. Kommt man mit Lagerabzieher 1 überhaupt zwischen Lager und die Hülse ? Also von den Greif armen her.


----------



## xalex (4. März 2016)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## supperharry (8. März 2016)

Hallo,

die Lager habe ich erfolgreich ausgebaut. Hatte bis jetzt kein Bike mit geklebten Lager. Übrigens für die kleinen Lager kann man ganz gut das Auspresswerkzeug für die Dämpferbuchsen nehmen.
Zwei Fragen: 
- Wie entfernt Ihr die Kleberreste?
- Gibt es eine gute Erklärung, warum die Lagerstütze zu kurz ist und von jeder Seite mit je zwei Beilagscheiben verlängert wird?

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2016)

Klebereste kratze ich vorsichtig aus. Dazu nehme ich einen dünnen Schraubendreher für die Ecken und etwas feines Schleifleinen oder Schleifvlies um den Schraubendreher gewickelt für die Flächen. Man muss halt vorsichtig vorgehen.

Die Beilagscheiben gleichen Toleranzen im Hinterbau aus, der konstruktiv wohl nicht vermeidbar ist.


----------



## supperharry (9. März 2016)

Ca. 4mm Toleranz?


----------



## Adam1987 (9. März 2016)

supperharry schrieb:


> Ca. 4mm Toleranz?



Bei mir sinds zwei Unterlegscheiben auf der linken Seite zwischen Sitzrohr und Wippe und keine auf der rechten. So ist nichts verspannt arbeitet sauber und die Dämpferaufnahme der Wippe fluchtet sauber mit dem Dämpfer so das dieser nicht quer belastet wird.

Das ist halt Alutech, aber die Bude funktioniert dermaßen gut das ich darüber locker hinwegsehen kann. Siehe aktuellen Freeride-Test.


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2016)

Moment, welche Scheiben meinst Du? Bei den Titanschrauben können mehrere Beilagscheiben zum Ausgleichen von Toleranzen auf der Aussenseite der Lager verbaut werden, die sind aber nur wenige 1/10 dick. Auf der Innenseite sollte nur jeweils eine 1mm dicke Scheibe verbaut werden, damit das Lager nicht direkt am Rahmen anstößt.


----------



## supperharry (9. März 2016)

Ich meine schon die Distanzhülse im Hauptlager.
In meiner Sennes sind es je zwei 1mm-dicke Unterlegscheiben links und rechts und dazwischen die Distanzhülse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (9. März 2016)

supperharry schrieb:


> Ich meine schon die Distanzhülse im Hauptrahmen. In meiner Sennes sind es je zwei 1mm-dicke Unterlegscheiben links und rechts.



Oke...

Bei mir gar keine: lager-hülse-lager. Sitzt stramm, die Lager schließen bündig mit Rahmen ab.


----------



## Lexx85 (11. März 2016)

Hey zusammen, ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den Schrauben die am Rahmen die Kabel halten, würde gern wissen was für eine große das ist. 

Ist es Vll m3?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Skwal (11. März 2016)

Dies steht auf der Alutechseite als Beschreibung zum Ersatzteil Fanes 3+4 "Kabelführung anschraubbar":

passend für alle Rahmen mit M5 Gewindeösen wie Fanes Enduro, Fanes AM, Teibun, Tofane oder Sennes.
Material der Kabelführung ist schwarz eloxiertes ALU 6061T6
Lieferumfang ist jeweils eine Kabelführung für doppelte Kabelführung und eine passende Senkkopfschraube.


----------



## Lexx85 (11. März 2016)

Vielen Dank, da habe ich eigentlich auch gekuckt, hatte wohl nen Knoten in den Augen!


----------



## hasardeur (11. März 2016)

Kauft aber die Schrauben aber bloß nicht in Aluminium. Jü gab mir selbst den Tipp, besser Edelstahl zu nehmen. Die Aluteile leiern super schnell aus. Der Käse ist einfach zu weich. Für die Weight Weenies dann eben Titan.


----------



## Lexx85 (11. März 2016)

Ich brauch nur die Größe, weil ich die mit schwarzen Siliconstopfen zu machen möchte. Da es jetzt m5 sind kann ich mir Silikon tidds bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (11. März 2016)

supperharry schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> - Gibt es eine gute Erklärung, warum die Lagerstütze zu kurz ist und von jeder Seite mit je zwei Beilagscheiben verlängert wird?
> ...



Hab gerade festgestellt, dass die Hülse, die ich vor Kurzem neu gekauft hatte, 4mm länger ist, als die die im Bike verbaut war.


----------



## Lexx85 (11. März 2016)

Passt sie dann überhaupt noch?


----------



## supperharry (11. März 2016)

Die ist dann genau so lang, wie die alte mit vier Unterlegcheiben. (nicht auf 0,01mm gemessen)


----------



## Jakten (17. März 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Und wie geht man jetzt als V4 - 650b Fahrer um?
> Ich habe ebenfals mit Jürgen über einen 650b Aufbau gesprochen...


 
Da ich mir eh ein neues Laufrad für hinten aufbauen lassen wollte bin ich demnächst mit 27,5" / 26" unterwegs.


----------



## Lexx85 (17. März 2016)

Berichte mal wie es ist. Es scheint ja auch 27,5/27,5 gut zu Funktionieren


----------



## Jakten (17. März 2016)

Jup, funktioniert gut. Aber da wiegesagt eh ein neues Laufrad her "muss"


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (17. März 2016)

Hab mich nun mal mit den Thema Tretlagerhöhe befasst und mir ein par Exzenterbuchsen gefertigt. Tretlagerhöhe senkt sich dadurch um 8-10mm (Je nach Kettenstrebeneinstellung und Einbauhöhe der Gabel) und Lenkwinkel wird etwas fllacher 

Buchsen gehen heute zum Eloxierer und dann folgt der Langzeittest


----------



## Lexx85 (17. März 2016)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Hab mich nun mal mit den Thema Tretlagerhöhe befasst und mir ein par Exzenterbuchsen gefertigt. Tretlagerhöhe senkt sich dadurch um 8-10mm (Je nach Kettenstrebeneinstellung und Einbauhöhe der Gabel) und Lenkwinkel wird etwas fllacher
> 
> Buchsen gehen heute zum Eloxierer und dann folgt der Langzeittest




Würdest du sowas auch für andere machen? Kannst du auch mal über die Reifenfreiheit berichten? Ich bin hier echt interessiert... Ggf. Kannst mal ne PN schreiben! ;-)


----------



## Adam1987 (17. März 2016)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Hab mich nun mal mit den Thema Tretlagerhöhe befasst und mir ein par Exzenterbuchsen gefertigt. Tretlagerhöhe senkt sich dadurch um 8-10mm (Je nach Kettenstrebeneinstellung und Einbauhöhe der Gabel) und Lenkwinkel wird etwas fllacher
> 
> Buchsen gehen heute zum Eloxierer und dann folgt der Langzeittest



Hast das vorher getestet? Ich hab in mein v3 größe M mal zum testen eine Offsetbuchse verbaut, mit dem Ergebnis das die Querstrebe zwischen den Sitzstreben bei vollem Einfedern gegen das Sitzrohr von hinten stößt. Bei nem Durchschlag würde es also ziemlich sicher den Rahmen zerstören. Es kann natürlich sein, dass dies bei anderen Rahmengrößen oder Versionen nicht passiert.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (17. März 2016)

Jep funktioniert. Bei der V4 ist ja der Sitzwinkel steiler geworden und die Umlenkung etwas nach unten gerutscht, dadurch ergibt sich bei der Radialkurve ein etwas anderes Bild als bei der V3 (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).
Wirklich knapp wird es nur bei der Wippe, da die den Dämpfer recht nahe kommt. Beim Vivid Air ist aber noch ca. 2-3mm Luft.

Wenn die Buchsen wieder da sind mach in ein par Bilder und messen die Abstände genauer nach 

@Lexx85 wenn die Tests positiv sind dann können wir drüber reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (17. März 2016)

Sehr geil, besten Dank.


----------



## Jakten (17. März 2016)

Auf das Ergebnis bin ich gespannt und würde da auch evtl. Interesse haben


----------



## nrgmac (17. März 2016)

@Svoin
Vielleicht habe ich es auch einfach übersehen, aber bzgl. dem X2 habe ich nix mehr gefunden.
Kannst Du bitte evtl. ein wenig darüber berichten?


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2016)

Was meint ihr (tendenziell)

Fanes 26'' Gr. Small: 1,58-SL 73 ?


----------



## Lexx85 (21. März 2016)

Ich bin 172 SL 89 und fahre Größe M. Es kommt halt immer drauf an was du so fährst, für Park kurz und verspielt = XS  abfahrtsorientiert und Touren = S.


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2016)

Klar. Deshalb meint ich ja tendenziell.

Vll meldet sich ja jem. mit ähnlichen proportionen wie die meiner bekannten


----------



## Adam1987 (21. März 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Klar. Deshalb meint ich ja tendenziell.
> 
> Vll meldet sich ja jem. mit ähnlichen proportionen wie die meiner bekannten



Wenns für eine Dame ist würde ich zu XS raten. Aus Erfahrung im Zweiradhandel weiß ich das sich Frauen auf großen/langen Rädern seltenst wohl fühlen.

Die geringere Überstandshöhe wird ihr mehr Sicherheit geben und der kürzere Reach lässt das Rad für sie handlicher werden.


----------



## nrgmac (21. März 2016)

XS geht allerding kein Dämpfer mit AGB was für den Parkbesuch schon sehr stark einschränkt.


----------



## Adam1987 (21. März 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> XS geht allerding kein Dämpfer mit AGB was für den Parkbesuch schon sehr stark einschränkt.



Wahrscheinlich wird die Dame entsprechend ihrer Größe wenig wiegen und mittlerweile gibts recht gute Röhrchen (Manitou McLeod, CCDB Inline)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. März 2016)

Danke ihr beiden.

AGB muss net unbedingt sein.

Hab ich befürchtet, dass S doch zu gross ist.


----------



## Lexx85 (21. März 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird die Dame entsprechend ihrer Größe wenig wiegen und mittlerweile gibts recht gute Röhrchen (Manitou McLeod, CCDB Inline)




Muss ich zustimmen. Ich bin allerdings nicht von einer Dame aus gegangen, bitte nicht schimpfen!


----------



## tadea nuts (21. März 2016)

Reach und Stack sind fast identisch laut geochart Fanes 4.0. Sitzrohr ist bei Größe S 5 cm länger. Das ist wohl der Knackpunkt. 
Meiner Frau würde  ich bei 170 cm zu S raten.
Zur Not noch von alutech beraten lassen, die haben xs nicht ohne Grund im Angebot.


----------



## nrgmac (21. März 2016)

Oder mal, wenn es nicht zu weit entfernt ist, direkt vor Ort eine Probefahrt machen.


----------



## pommes5 (31. März 2016)

Tag. Wir bauen für meine bessere Hälfte bald eine Fanes auf. Sie kommt nach 4 Jahren, in denen sie hauptsächlich Mutter war und seeeehr wenig Rad gefahren ist, wieder zum Biken zurück und das Einsatzgebiet wird wohl eher gemäßigt sein. Wir fragen uns bzgl Gabel, ob eine 150er Revelation Sinn machen würde. Gibt's dazu Meinungen?


----------



## Lexx85 (31. März 2016)

Wollt ihr wirklich dann so ein Bügeleisen wie die Fanes aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (31. März 2016)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Tag. Wir bauen für meine bessere Hälfte bald eine Fanes auf. Sie kommt nach 4 Jahren, in denen sie hauptsächlich Mutter war und seeeehr wenig Rad gefahren ist, wieder zum Biken zurück und das Einsatzgebiet wird wohl eher gemäßigt sein. Wir fragen uns bzgl Gabel, ob eine 150er Revelation Sinn machen würde. Gibt's dazu Meinungen?



Moinsen. Wieviel wiegt sie? 

Ist in Zukunft auch ein härteres Einsatzgebiet gefragt oder soll es gemäßigt bleiben. Wenns gemäßigt bleiben soll ist die Fanes eigentlich das falsche Rad. Die Revelation, besonders als RCT3, ist eine gute Gabel. In der Einbauhöhe leider deutlich 30mm zu kurz. Die Winkel werden steiler und die front tiefer. 

Welches Fanes wird es, 26" oder 27,5"? 

Welche Revelation, 26" oder 27,5"?


----------



## pommes5 (31. März 2016)

26er LRS vom alten Rad mit 27,5er Revelation hatten wir gedacht.

Ich schätze sie hat so 80 Kilo. Aber man fragt ja nicht  

Und nunja... Sie "möchte" halt ein Enduro und sie hatte vor der Babypause ein Kona Coilair, also nicht bloß ein Bügeleisen sondern schon eher einen Staubsauger  Das Ding ist aber einfach nicht mehr sinnvoll bergauf pedalierbar.

Dass die Revelation echt 30mm kürzer ist hatte ich noch nicht nachgeguckt. Das ist natürlich schon ne Menge.

Aus dem Kona könnten wir theoretisch auch die 170er Lyrik Solo Air übernehmen.


----------



## Lexx85 (31. März 2016)

Ich fahre auch ne 170 Lyrik, das passt super..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. März 2016)

Wenn du es leichter haben wolltest, könntest du eine 170er Mattoc verbauen. Die 160er 27,5er kann man auf 170 umbauen und dann mit 26" nutzen. Mache ich demnächst. Ich wollte mal schauen ob ich mit Luft zufrieden bin. Mit dem IRT wird es wohl nett genug sein.

Sonst ist es halt die Frage ob es eine Fanes sein muss? Teibun Staubsaugert auch und ist etwas zierlicher. Eine Frage des Einsatzgebiets.


----------



## Adam1987 (31. März 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wenn du es leichter haben wolltest, könntest du eine 170er Mattoc verbauen. Die 160er 27,5er kann man auf 170 umbauen und dann mit 26" nutzen. Mache ich demnächst. Ich wollte mal schauen ob ich mit Luft zufrieden bin. Mit dem IRT wird es wohl nett genug sein.
> 
> Sonst ist es halt die Frage ob es eine Fanes sein muss? Teibun Staubsaugert auch und ist etwas zierlicher. Eine Frage des Einsatzgebiets.



Genau die überlegung hab ich derzeit auch .  Die 36 Van ist zwar ne tolle Gabel aber mir 2750g einfach nen ziemlicher klopper.

Berichte mal bitte wenn du erste Eindrücke von der Mattoc im Fanes hast.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2016)

Mattoc ist schon ok, aber an eine Fox36rc2 kommt die nicht ran. Das muss man sich schon sehr kräftig schön träumen.
Einstellbarkeit, Flex, Verarbeitung, Konsistenz. Ja, hat auch ne gute Zugstufe...eben schon ok.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. März 2016)

Ich kriege sie wohl heute und fahre dann am Wochenende damit das erste Mal in diesem Jahr MTB, nachdem die Wintersaison für mich nun rum ist. 

Aktuell ist ne LyrikCoil drin. >>2400g und die Mattoc Pro wird mit IRT knapp über 1900g wiegen. 1/2 kg.

Dann kommt auch mal der dicke Baron vorne weg und ein DHR2 2,4 mit Max Mischung hin. Sind noch mal >400g. 

Bin selber gespannt. IRT kommt erste Ende April, aber ich kann mal eines vom Kollegen leihen. 

Ich berichte.


----------



## sued893 (31. März 2016)

Habe die mattoc in der Fanes im Einsatz, mit IRT finde sie super ist deutlich straffer und gleichzeitig echt sensibel. Also die 60 eu für das IRT sind eine echte Bereicherung. 

Möglich das eine aktuelle 36 rc2 besser ist kann ich aber nichts zu sagen habe sie nicht. 

Das Ding ist für mich die klare Preis Leistung Sieger in der 160 mm Gabel Klasse. 

Evtl für schwere Fahrer ein bisschen viel Flex, ist halt die Frage ob einen das stört. 

Was ich nochmal im Hinterkopf behalten will ist die neue durolux sieht auch echt vernünftig aus zu einem akzeptabeln Preis.


----------



## pommes5 (31. März 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wenn du es leichter haben wolltest, könntest du eine 170er Mattoc verbauen. Die 160er 27,5er kann man auf 170 umbauen und dann mit 26" nutzen. Mache ich demnächst. Ich wollte mal schauen ob ich mit Luft zufrieden bin. Mit dem IRT wird es wohl nett genug sein.
> 
> Sonst ist es halt die Frage ob es eine Fanes sein muss? Teibun Staubsaugert auch und ist etwas zierlicher. Eine Frage des Einsatzgebiets.



Ich zitiere meine bessere Hälfte: "Dass die Brücke hinten ist sieht scheiße aus. Die will ich nicht." Hat sie nicht ganz unrecht miner persönlichen Meinung nach. Muss ja gefallen und tuts ihr nicht.


Also ... Der Rahmen ist ein v2.0 und ist auch schon gekauft. Einbaulängenagaben finde ich nur für 3.0 und 4.0, da sinds 558mm. Die 27,5er 150mm Revelation hat 539 wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe. Sind also 2cm also 1 Grad wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Mag die Daten jemand bestätigen oder korrigieren?


----------



## Lexx85 (31. März 2016)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere meine bessere Hälfte: "Dass die Brücke hinten ist sieht scheiße aus. Die will ich nicht." Hat sie nicht ganz unrecht miner persönlichen Meinung nach. Muss ja gefallen und tuts ihr nicht.
> 
> 
> Also ... Der Rahmen ist ein v2.0 und ist auch schon gekauft. Einbaulängenagaben finde ich nur für 3.0 und 4.0, da sinds 558mm. Die 27,5er 150mm Revelation hat 539 wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe. Sind also 2cm also 1 Grad wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Mag die Daten jemand bestätigen oder korrigieren?




Über den Daumen stimmt das so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (31. März 2016)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere meine bessere Hälfte: "Dass die Brücke hinten ist sieht scheiße aus. Die will ich nicht." Hat sie nicht ganz unrecht miner persönlichen Meinung nach. Muss ja gefallen und tuts ihr nicht.
> 
> 
> Also ... Der Rahmen ist ein v2.0 und ist auch schon gekauft. Einbaulängenagaben finde ich nur für 3.0 und 4.0, da sinds 558mm. Die 27,5er 150mm Revelation hat 539 wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe. Sind also 2cm also 1 Grad wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Mag die Daten jemand bestätigen oder korrigieren?



1 grad steiler beim ab v3 wäre nicht so das Problem. Beim V2 biste wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre bei 68grad mit der kürzeren Gabel, das ist schon recht steil für ein Enduro. 

Kannst natürlich mit nem Winkelsteuersatz entgegenwirken, aber dann würde ich lieber das bissel Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen und statt der Revelation eine Pike nehmen.


----------



## pommes5 (31. März 2016)

Hat jemand das 2.0 Geometrie Sheet irgendwo? Ich finds nicht


----------



## DaCrazyP (31. März 2016)

Oder aber gleich eine 650b-Pike kaufen, die dann die"richtige" Einbaulänge hat.


----------



## sued893 (31. März 2016)

Ohne mich jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen würde ich behaupten mit der Pike habt ihr mehr Spaß. Zumindest im dem entsprechenden Gelände.

Die 20 mm ebl merkt man auch . 

Müsste da nicht auch das Tretlager dann nochmal tiefer kommen mit der Revelation ?

 (das ist meiner Meinung einer Fanes v3 auch nicht zuträglich, Fall dass so wäre)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. April 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Genau die überlegung hab ich derzeit auch .  Die 36 Van ist zwar ne tolle Gabel aber mir 2750g einfach nen ziemlicher klopper.
> 
> Berichte mal bitte wenn du erste Eindrücke von der Mattoc im Fanes hast.


Erster Eindruck der Mattoc Pro 27,5" umgebaut für 26" auf 170mm. 

Gut! Im Vergleich zu meiner Lyrik Coil. War heute aber nur eine recht sachte Runde ohne steil und Stolperei. Läuft gut, steht auch ohne IRT recht hoch beim Bremsen, merklicher Einstellbereich, Zugstufe ansprechend schnell. Steifigkeit sehr gut. Habe heute nichts bemerkt was mich da stören würde. 

Umbau geht ne Weile, weil man fast an alles ran muss. Auch die Dämpfungsseite muss auf und darin wird es dann ohne sinnvolles Klemmwerkzeug etwas bäh.

Morgen noch mal, dann etwas härter dran nehmen das Teil.

IRT kommt erst Ende April.

PS. Mit IRT sparst du dann 800g.


----------



## Astaroth (3. April 2016)

Servus,
meine Fanes knackt immer mehr. Die Reverbsattelstütze schließe ich aus da das knacken auch im Wiegetritt hörbar ist. Lager schließe ich auch aus da das Bike keine Geräusche von sich gibt wenn ich es in den Federweg drücke. Sämtliche Hinterbaulager wurden Ende 2015 bei Alutech getauscht. Der Hinterbau weist auch kein seitliches Spiel auf, falls ich das richtig beurteilen kann. Kann es sein dass das ShadowPlus XT Schaltwerk Knackgeräusche produziert? Das habe ich mir erst vor kurzem anbauen lassen und seitdem wird das knacken immer heftiger.

Keine Frage die Fanes ist ein Super Bike aber das knacken ist echt nervig und geht gar nicht. Das Stumpjumper das ich vorher hatte kannte sowas nicht! Lief einwandfrei.


----------



## Adam1987 (3. April 2016)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> meine Fanes knackt immer mehr. Die Reverbsattelstütze schließe ich aus da das knacken auch im Wiegetritt hörbar ist. Lager schließe ich auch aus da das Bike keine Geräusche von sich gibt wenn ich es in den Federweg drücke. Sämtliche Hinterbaulager wurden Ende 2015 bei Alutech getauscht. Der Hinterbau weist auch kein seitliches Spiel auf, falls ich das richtig beurteilen kann. Kann es sein dass das ShadowPlus XT Schaltwerk Knackgeräusche produziert? Das habe ich mir erst vor kurzem anbauen lassen und seitdem wird das knacken immer heftiger.
> 
> Keine Frage die Fanes ist ein Super Bike aber das knacken ist echt nervig und geht gar nicht. Das Stumpjumper das ich vorher hatte kannte sowas nicht! Lief einwandfrei.



Auch im Wiegetritt kann es aufgrund der Sattelstütze knacken, ist ja kein großer Akt das zu überprüfen. Sattelstütze raus, sauber machen, fett dran und wieder rein.

Kannst du das knacken grob lokalisieren, vorne, Mitte oder hinten.

Als zweiten Schritt würde ich mal die Horstlinks demontieren säubern und mit nen bissel fett wieder zusammen bauen. Die Schrauben dürfen nicht zu fest angezogen werden und du musst auf jeden Fall Schraubensicherung benutzen.

Das Fanes braucht manchmal nen bissel extra love.


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2016)

Beschreib mal, bei welcher Kurbelstellung und Lastsituation das Knacken auftritt. Horst-Link und Sattelstütze sind zwar zwei Möglichkeiten, es gibt aber deutlich mehr (Hauptlagerwelle zu fest, Kettenblatt, Innenlager, Pedale, Wippe). "Spazialität" der Fanes sind Hauptlagerwelle und Horstlink. Zu beidem gibt es gute Montageanleitungen von Alutech. Bei der Hauptlagerwelle empfiehlt sich zudem die Stützhülse, da dann das korrekte und knackfreie Lagerspiel kein Th am mehr ist.


----------



## Astaroth (3. April 2016)

Danke für Eure Antworten,
warum die Sattestütze im Wiegetritt knacken soll verstehe ich zwar nicht aber es macht auch die wenigste Arbeit sie zu säubern und mit Carbonmontagepaste zu behandeln.

Wo das knacken genau her kommt ist schwer zu sagen. Manchmal bilde ich mir ein es kommt von hinten, dann das nächste mal es kommt aus der Mitte. Es ist zum narrisch werden. Das versaut mir jede Tour! Wo steht die Kurbel wenn es knackt? Ich bilde mir ein wenn sie am OT angekommen ist dann knackt es. Nicht jedesmal es kommt und geht egal ob ich jetzt mit Kraft in die Pedale trete oder mit wenig Kraft.

Die Anleitungen vom Jürgen hab ich alle gesehen aber da ich noch nie großartig an einem Bike gebastelt hab, hab ich ein wenig bammel davor den ganzen Hinterbau zu zerlegen! Wenn ich es richtig seh muss ich die Kurbel ausbauen, den Umwerfer abschrauben und den Bremssattel entfernen. Dann noch den Dämpfer raus und los kann es gehen mit der Demontage. Hab ich was vergessen? Welche Grösse hat der Innensechskant für das Hauptlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2016)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein wenn sie am OT angekommen ist dann knackt es. Nicht jedesmal es kommt und gehtegal ob ich jetzt mit Kraft in die Pedale trete oder mit wenig Kraft.



Darauf habe ich gewartet. Jetzt tippe ich auf Hauptlagerwelle zu fest angezogen. Dreh mal die Hauptlagerwelle 1/2 Umdrehung raus und schau, ob es weg ist (Konterschraube nicht vergessen!). Wie geschrieben, auf Dauer hilft die Stützhülse, die Du dann beim nächsten Lagerwechsel mit einbauen kannst.


----------



## Astaroth (3. April 2016)

Darauf habe ich gewartet 

Da ich heute Bike Frei hatte, habe ich mein Baby gewaschen und bin dann anschließend ein paar Meter gefahren. Das knacken war immer noch da.
Da es mich dann in den Fingern gejuckt hat habe ich die Reverb ausgebaut und vom Schmierfett gesäubert (+Sattelklemme), zugleich habe ich auch das Sitzrohr von innen mit einem Lappen gereinigt. Anschließend cremte ich die Reverbstütze mit Carbonmontagepaste ein und baute  alles zusammen. Dann bin ich ca. 10min. mit dem Bike gefahren (ca. 50-60Hm) und es war kein knacken mehr zu hören. 
Morgen nach der Arbeit mache ich wieder eine Tour und da hoffe ich dass das knacken Zuhause bleibt!


----------



## Speedskater (3. April 2016)

@Holger, ich war heute zu ersten mal mit der Mattoc mit IRT, nur grob eingestellt unterwegs, einfach klasse. Wird dir gefallen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2016)

Ich war heute mal lange und flott unterwegs mit ein wenig Gestolper. Habe ein wenig zu viel Luft drin. Die letzten ein bis zwei Zentimeter werde ich so nicht nutzen ohne mir die Arme zu brechen. 

Aber: Die Gabel ist ne Wucht. Ich weine der Lyrik keine Träne nach. Mit IRT werd ich die dann hoffentlich so einstellen können, dass der letzte cm auch noch nutzbar ist und sie etwas höher steht. 

Stolpern fiel mir leichter, weil ich den Bock besser aus den löchern ziehen kann.


----------



## sued893 (4. April 2016)

Kann bei meiner bisher auch die letzten 1,5 cm nicht nutzen, mein Verdacht zuviel Öl in der Dämpfung, ich werde mal berichten. Ist aber nicht so das es mir negativ ausfällt, also kein harter Anschlag etc. Daher werd ich wohl noch paar Wochen warten bis ich dazu lustig bin.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. April 2016)

Ich hab nicht zu viel Öl drin, die Gabel ist für den Umbau komplett gewartet. Es ist einfach solide viel Luft, aber ich war zu faul das während der Tour noch mal anzupassen. Konnte sie davor mit zu wenig Luft locker durchdrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (4. April 2016)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere meine bessere Hälfte: "Dass die Brücke hinten ist sieht scheiße aus. Die will ich nicht." Hat sie nicht ganz unrecht miner persönlichen Meinung nach. Muss ja gefallen und tuts ihr nicht.
> 
> 
> Also ... Der Rahmen ist ein v2.0 und ist auch schon gekauft. Einbaulängenagaben finde ich nur für 3.0 und 4.0, da sinds 558mm. Die 27,5er 150mm Revelation hat 539 wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe. Sind also 2cm also 1 Grad wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Mag die Daten jemand bestätigen oder korrigieren?



Ich hab auch die Fanes 2.0, allerdings mit 2° Winkelsteuersatz. Mit 160mm/27.5 Federgabel muss ich normalerweise im Uphill-Modus fahren, da im Downhill-Modus das Tretlager bei 330mm ist (2.4er Maxxis Reifen). Das ist schon arg tief für 170mm Federweg im Heck. Hab aufgrund der Geo-Daten auf der Alutech-Hompepage blind den Winkelsteuersatz verbaut. Jetzt ist der Lenkwinkel selbst im Uphill-Modus so flach, dass man schon einen schnellen, aggressiven Fahrstil an den Tag legen muss, damit das Radl gut funktioniert. Langsam ists bescheiden. Ich glaub bei Fanes 2.0 und älter kann man den Geo-Charts nur so halb vertrauen, da da auch recht viele Rahmen Custom-Made mit Modifikationen bestellt wurden.


----------



## KungFuChicken (4. April 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck der Mattoc Pro 27,5" umgebaut für 26" auf 170mm.
> 
> Gut! Im Vergleich zu meiner Lyrik Coil. War heute aber nur eine recht sachte Runde ohne steil und Stolperei. Läuft gut, steht auch ohne IRT recht hoch beim Bremsen, merklicher Einstellbereich, Zugstufe ansprechend schnell. Steifigkeit sehr gut. Habe heute nichts bemerkt was mich da stören würde.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung, aber für den Umbau auf 170mm musste ich die Dämpfung nicht öffnen. Ging eigentlich relativ flott.

Ein paar allgemeine Zeilen zur Mattoc Pro:

Ich fahre die Mattoc jetzt seit letztem Juli mit 170mm im Fanes, seit Jänner auch mit IRT. In Summe ist die Gabel meiner Meinung der alten Lyrik oder MZ55 RC3 meilenweit überlegen. Die aktuelle 36RC2 bin bis jetzt leider noch nicht oft gefahren, hat aber einen ziemlich guten Eindruck hinterlassen.

Damit die Gabel vernünftig funktioniert, muss man sie doch recht hart abstimmen - komfortabel ist definitiv anders. Die Traktion ist allerdings großartig.

IRT ermöglicht die Gabel komfortabler abzustimmen, ohne das sie gleich im Federweg versackt. Ich war anfangs skeptisch, aber der der Unterschied ist deutlich merkbar. Generell sind alle Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind mit ihren 2-Kammer Lösungen momentan sehr zufrieden (AWK und IRT). Der Wunsch nach einer Coil-Gabel ist momentan nicht da.

Federwegsausnutzung war bei mir nie ein Thema, die Gabel gibt den letzten Zentimeter aber wirklich nur bei harten Einschlägen her. Kommt aber vor allem im Park oder bei unsauberer Fahrweise meinerseits doch regelmäßig vor.

Mit meinen 75 kg ist der Flex sowieso nicht so ein großes Thema, ich bilde mir aber schon ein, dass die Gabel etwas weicher ist als die alte 55. Gestört hat es mich bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht, ich bin da aber normalerweise auch nicht sonderlich sensibel.

Ein Negativpunkt ist allerdings, dass die Gabel mit der Zeit Federweg verschluckt ("Dorado Effekt"). Ist zwar durch Ansetzen der Pumpe und Auseinanderziehen der Gabel leicht gelöst, es nervt aber. Die neueren Gabeln haben einen anderen Luftkolben, der dieses Problem nicht mehr haben soll.

Meine Gabel wiegt mit IRT und gekürztem Schaft exakt 1900g.


----------



## Astaroth (4. April 2016)

Heute eine Tour gemacht und das knacken ist wieder da ist echt zum verrückt werden. Werd also nicht drum rum kommen das ich den Hinterbau zerlege


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. April 2016)

@KungFuChicken ich habe den neuen Luftkolben und ich werde mir die Bastelluftkappe welche gerade zur Sammelbestellung im Manitouforum ansteht besorgen um den Doradoeffekt (welche alle Gabeln mit positiv/negativkammer ohne Ausgleichsbohrung trifft) einfach bekämpfen zu können.

Achtung! Du MUSST beim Umbau von 27,5" 160mm auf 26" 170mm auch an der Dämpfung umbauen. Nur bei Umbau von 26" xx mm auf 170 mm musst du das nicht. Die Dämpfungsseite der 27,5" Varianten ist zu lang. Bei der 26" Variante ist ein Teil kürzer!





Siehe Text unten links und Bild oben rechts. 

Das ist nur die Dämpfungsseite. Die Luftseite habe ich nicht abgebildet, die sollte klar sein.


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2016)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute eine Tour gemacht und das knacken ist wieder da ist echt zum verrückt werden. Werd also nicht drum rum kommen das ich den Hinterbau zerlege



Prüf bitte das Hauptlager. Durch das Waschen werden alle Lager nass. Das verhindert kurzzeitig das Knacken. Ist übrigens auch eine gute Lokalisierungsmethode. Ein Lager nach dem anderen mit Wasser beträufeln.


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Prüf bitte das Hauptlager. Durch das Waschen werden alle Lager nass. Das verhindert kurzzeitig das Knacken. Ist übrigens auch eine gute Lokalisierungsmethode. Ein Lager nach dem anderen mit Wasser beträufeln.


Hi
die Horstlinklager habe ich auch schon getausch dann war ein paar Wochen Ruhe, da hat das fahren richtig Spaß gemacht. Seit zwei/drei Wochen knackt es wieder. Da ich ein Fanes mit Piniongetriebe habe könnte es theoretisch auch aus dem Getriebe kommen, was ich aber nicht glaube.
Heute Abend werde ich auch meine Sattelstütze säubern und etwas fetten.

@hasardeur  Du hast Recht immer nach dem Waschen und Putzen ist es schön ruhig


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. April 2016)

Waschen und Putzen ist der Tod jedes Lagers auf Dauer. 

Dreck mit Handschuh abwischen. Vielleicht feucht nachwischen hier und da. Fertig.

Wer will kann auch mit der Zunge nachlecken. Habe mir sagen lassen dies machen nur LV und Rennradfahrer.


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Getriebe selbst halte ich für unwahrscheinlicher, aber auch das ist ja angeschraubt.

Aus meiner Erfahrung sind die häufigsten Quellen Horstlink und Hauptlager, wobei die Horstlinklager am einfachsten und das Hauptlager am schwersten einzustellen ist. Wenn die Igus-Einsätze am Horstlink fertig sind, hilft aber alles Nachstellen nicht mehr. Das Dumme ist aber, dass nach Montage das frische Fett das Knacken ein paar Tage unterdrückt.


----------



## KungFuChicken (5. April 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @KungFuChicken ich habe den neuen Luftkolben und ich werde mir die Bastelluftkappe welche gerade zur Sammelbestellung im Manitouforum ansteht besorgen um den Doradoeffekt (welche alle Gabeln mit positiv/negativkammer ohne Ausgleichsbohrung trifft) einfach bekämpfen zu können.
> 
> Achtung! Du MUSST beim Umbau von 27,5" 160mm auf 26" 170mm auch an der Dämpfung umbauen. Nur bei Umbau von 26" xx mm auf 170 mm musst du das nicht. Die Dämpfungsseite der 27,5" Varianten ist zu lang. Bei der 26" Variante ist ein Teil kürzer!



Sorry, hab nicht mitbekommen, dass du 27.5" Variante gekauft hast. Ich habe eine 26", deswegen musste ich Dämpfung beim Traveln auch nicht angreifen 

Die Luftkappe habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Berichte bitte, ob der Effekt bei deiner Gabel auch auftritt. Dauert bei mir normalerweise einige Ausfahrten, bis es merkbar ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. April 2016)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Sorry, hab nicht mitbekommen, dass du 27.5" Variante gekauft hast. Ich habe eine 26", deswegen musste ich Dämpfung beim Traveln auch nicht angreifen
> 
> Die Luftkappe habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Berichte bitte, ob der Effekt bei deiner Gabel auch auftritt. Dauert bei mir normalerweise einige Ausfahrten, bis es merkbar ist.



Ja, ich hab die 27,5er gekauft, weil "zukunfssicher" und weil der Vorlauf dann noch mehr der alten Lyrik entspricht als bei der 26" Version.

Wegen dem Doradoeffekt, kann ich machen. Aber ich denke ich werde in nächster Zeit doch öfter mal die Pumpe ansetzen (vor allem wenn das IRT wohl diese oder nächste Woche kommt) um die Gabel umzustimmen. Und bis dahin ist vllt. die Kappe da. Dann würde ich einfach vor jeder Ausfahrt einen Ausgleich machen (einfach weil es geht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (5. April 2016)

Ich verweise mal auf Seite 83 bis 86 in diesem Fred, da kann man nachlesen wie ich die Hinterbaulager angepasst habe, seit dem herrscht Ruhe.


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Kann aber nicht jeder. Oder willst Du das als Set verkaufen?


----------



## Boa-P (6. April 2016)

Moin, 
welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei folgenden Maßen empfehlen:
Größe: 183cm
Schrittlänge: 83cm
Gewicht: 73-76

Besten Dank!


----------



## tommybgoode (6. April 2016)

Ganz eindeutig M oder L ;-)

Im Ernst: Bin ziemlich exakt genau so groß und fahre M. Fühle mich sehr wohl damit. L wäre sicher auch gut. Mit beiden wirst Du keinen Fehler machen. Probefahren würde natürlich helfen. Irgendwo im Forum gab's eine Liste mit Leuten, die sich dazu bereit erklären.


----------



## Boa-P (6. April 2016)

Hi, 
besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Es ist immer das gleiche mit den Größen  M/L nichts halbs nichts ganzes. Werds mal mit meinem Shan27 in L nochmal abgleich, mal schauen was sich da so ergibt. Ich denke mal im Sinne: M-->verspielt / L--> Laufruhiger. Da ich gerne kurzes Vorbau fahre, wirds denke ich eher L.


----------



## Jakten (6. April 2016)

Ich habe auf einem M gesessen und habe mich dann für das L entschieden mit 35er Vorbau. 
Ich bin sogar noch 1cm kleiner in Höhe und Schrittlänge.
Das mir das L zu "unverspielt" ist kann ich nicht behaupten. Aber dieses "verspielt" ist auch klar eine Sache der Fahrweise ;-)
Mir kommt es in keiner Situation zu groß/lang vor.

Somit ist meine Empfehlung: L

Aber versuch eins der beiden Größen mal zu testen. Jeder empfindet das halt anders.


----------



## Speedskater (6. April 2016)

Größe: 180cm, SL 83, M mit 65er Vorbau passt mir, ich fahre damit auch schon mal 2000 hm hoch. Einfach testen.


----------



## Boa-P (6. April 2016)

Nabend,
Danke für die Tipps und Empfehlungen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. April 2016)

Fanes 3.0, 180, 85, M mit 60er Vorbau. Weniger Vorbau gibt zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (6. April 2016)

Fahre mit 187cm ein L. 40 er Vorbau. Passt perfekt.  Ich würde dir L empfehlen,  aber sieh nach ob dir das sitzrohr nicht zu lang ist wegen versenkbarkeit der stütze.


----------



## Froschel (7. April 2016)

Bei 1,83m SL 89  ist es bei mir ein 4.0 L mit 40er Vorbau geworden und passt prima. Das 3.0 in M das ist beim Dr.YoMan probesitzen konnte hat mir aber auch sehr getaugt, nur war mir das Sitzrohr dann doch etwas zu kurz was bei deiner kürzeren SL aber kein Problem sein sollte. Am besten mal irgendwo probesitzen.


----------



## nrgmac (7. April 2016)

Gleiche SL, aber den schicken 35 mm Vorbau vom Jü am V4  L-Rahmen montiert. Man wird ja nicht jünger und bergab habe ich auch so genug Druck am VR. War beim Jü zur Probefahrt (Urlaub im Norden) und bin aufgrund des Sitzrohres bei L gelandet. M war zu kurz.


----------



## Crazyfist (7. April 2016)

Beim 5.0er Fanes ist - soviel ich weiß - das Oberrohr und somit auch der Reach länger geworden. Bin selber von einem 3.0 in M auf das 4.0 in L umgestiegen, aber das neue in L wär mir wahrscheinlich zu lang.


----------



## Boa-P (7. April 2016)

Aus den Antworten und dem Abgleich mit meinem Shan27, komme ich für mich zu dem Schluss das es eine L wird. Da ich eigentlich immer nen kurzes Vorbau fahre und das von den Werten her gut hinkommt. Da das Rad sowei so ein wenig länger als das Shan27 werden soll, passt das denke ich ganz gut. 
Noch ist ein wenig Zeit zum überlegen. Vielen Dank!


Edit:
Frage:
Kann man und wie gut fährt sich eigentlich so ein Fanes mit Coil Dämpfer?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2016)

Ich habe einen Marzocchi Roco Coil TST drin. Bin sehr zufrieden, habe aber an der Fanes nur den Vergleich mit einem Rock Shox Monarch Plus.
Der Unterschied zwischen Luft und Coil war groß, finde ich. Allerdings gibt es sicher bessere Luftdämpfer.

Das Gewicht war mir nicht so wichtig. Und der Preis von gut 200,- damals hat mich auch nicht lange überlegen lassen. Würde es wieder genau so machen. Aber auch hier gilt: Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Coil vs. Luft ist mittlerweile fast eine Glaubenssache. Moderne Luftdämpfer mit viel Volumen kommen sehr nah an Coil-Dämpfer heran. Für mich ist der Einsatzzweck entscheidend. Wenn Du Höhenmeter hauptsächlich selbst erstrampeln willst, ist ein großvolumiger Luft-Dämpfer sicher eine gute Wahl (CCDB Air, Vivid Air, Float X2). Wenn Du eher das letzte Quäntchen Performance aus dem Staubsauger-Hinterbau herausholen willst und ein paar hundert Gramm Gewicht nicht so entscheidend sind, dann nimm Coil.
Ich selbst fahre den Vivid Air und kann nur sagen, dass die Lyrik trotz Tuning nicht mit dem Hinterbau mithalten kann. Es gab eigentlich noch nie einen Moment, in dem ich auch nur ein bisschen Vertrauen an die Hinterbauperformance verloren habe.


----------



## Boa-P (7. April 2016)

Hi,
Staubsauger hört sich gut an. Mal schauen ob man nen feinen Coil Dämpfer im Bike Market geschossen bekommt  
Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau beim Hoch Pedalerien, brauch man dringendn nen CS oder bleibt der ruhig?


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

CS braucht man nicht. Wenn man ihn hat, nutzt man ihn aber. Zur Not kann man am Vivid auch die Druckstufe schließen. Das hat den selben Effekt.


----------



## tadea nuts (7. April 2016)

Fahre totem coil und mz roco tst r coil,  aber eigentlich nur weil ich über 100 kg wiege. Fährt sich schon sehr gut bergab. Leider knapp 1,5 kg Mehrgewicht ggü Luft. Mein lockout aktiviere ich eigentlich nie. Verhält sich bergauf total unauffällig.


----------



## Adam1987 (10. April 2016)

Thema Coil vs. Luft:

Bin ein halbes Jahr den Ccdb Coil CS gefahren und jetzt auf Ccdb Air CS umgestiegen. Damals von Inline auf Coil wegen des besseren Ansprechverhaltens und besseren Midstrokesupport. Auf den ersten "blick" wars besser, aber so richtig merkt man Unterschiede erst nach vielen 100erten Tiefenmetern.

Der Fanes Hinterbau liefert für meinen Geschmack zu wenig progression für ne Stahlfeder bzw wird auf dem letzten cm Federweg sogar wieder degressiv. Ich bin eine 500er Feder gefahren obwohl eigentlich eine 450 passen würde. Trotzdem hat der Hinterbau mir zu häufig zu viel Federweg genutzt. Das ganze mit einer höheren Highspeed Druckstufe auszugleichen wäre quatsch da der Hinterbau so zu bockig wird. 

Wenn man sich die Kennlinie des Fanes anguckt, ist sie halt mit der nicht allzu starken progression ab der mitte des hubs und der degression zum ende hin, auf Luftfedern abgestimmt. Ein lineare Stahlfeder funktioniert damit natürlich auch, aber je nach Vorliebe des Fahrers fällt die Progression evtl. Zu schwach aus.
Die Möglichkeit mit Spacer die Kennlinie der Feder zu verändern ist schon ein großer Vorteil von Luftfedern.


----------



## nrgmac (10. April 2016)

Dieses Abstimmungsverhalten haben heute fast alle neuen Hinterbauten. Das kann man aber auch durch eine progressive Feder lösen (falls erhältlich). Über die Jahre wird Stahl, zumindest im Massenbereich, komplett verschwinden. IRT & Co. machen aber inzwischen auch einen guten Job.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2016)

Ich habe meist den Vivid Coil drin, der hat den Vorteil, die Zugstufe zweifach einstellen zu können - damit ist er trotz der flachen Kennlinie schnell genug im Ausfedern auch wenn man mal komplett den Federweg nutzt.
Degressiv ist was anderes, flach ja. Aber nicht degressiv.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden - wenns während einer Woche Ballern auf LP vielleicht zwei-dreimal *klonk* gemacht hat, ist mir das egal. Es fühlt sich einfach nach deutlich mehr wie nur 170mm Federweg damit an.

Im Vergleich der Monarch ist einfach nur holzig und packt, den mach ich nur zum Touren rein.


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Der Vivid Air kann dasselbe, wie der Coil, ist nur leichter und eben progressiv, da Luft. Da sich bei der Fanes die Kennlinie je nach Chip-Position ändert, kann man den Vivid Air auch leichter anpassen. Mir fehlt beim Vivid Air eigentlich nur eine Option, die Luftkammer zu verkleinern. Egal ob durch Spacer oder andere Kammern.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (10. April 2016)

Geht doch


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Seit wann gibt es die? Helmchen meinte noch vor 2 Jahren zu mir, dass es da nix gibt. Und auf die Lösung "eine Hand voll Fett oder Ringe aus 'ner Cola-Flasche" wollte ich mich nicht einlassen 
Werde ich mir mal ordern und dann mal meinen Mut zusammennehmen und den Vivid öffnen  Gibt es da irgendwas zu beachten? SRAM haut zum Vivid Air ja keine Video Guides raus. Außer verstellbarem Stirnlochschlüssel braucht man wohl auch kein Spezialwerkzeug. Oder? Die Air Can sollte man doch auch anders öffnen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (10. April 2016)

@hasardeur 

Schau lieber mal ob das bei deinem geht, evtl ist es beim Vivid auch wie beim debon Air und der hat eine "doppelte" Luftkammer. Wenn der alte Vivid eine andere Luftkammer hat kannst du die Dinger nicht verbauen. 

Die spare parts Listen von Rock Shox sind da auch immer ganz gut zum vergleichen finde ich.


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Bei BC steht, dass die Teile für den Vivid Air ab MJ 2011 sind. Meine Fanes habe ich 2012 mit Vivid Air gekauft. Sollte also passen.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (10. April 2016)

Von der Luftkammer her hat sich bei den Vivids so gut wie gar nichts geändert... sollte also auf jeden Fall passen 
Beim Öffnen der Luftkammer einfach nach den Service Manual gehen --> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...0000004886_rev_a_vivid_air_service_manual.pdf

Den Druck im AGB kannst du natürlich lassen (der wird im Service Manual auch abgelassen)
Außer den Hakenschlüssel und einen Innenlagerschlüssel braucht man für den Luftkammerservice nichts weiter. Beim Zusammenbau dann darauf achten das diese graue Hülse schön gerade in der Luftkammer sitzt, da in dieser der Kolben geführt wird. Und natürlich mit Fett und Schmieröl nicht geizen


----------



## sued893 (10. April 2016)

Hier stand Unsinn


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (10. April 2016)

Das wäre Produktionsjahr 2014 nicht *MODELLJAHR*


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Gabe es den Vivid Air überhaupt *vor* 2011?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (10. April 2016)

Ich glaub fast nicht... vorgestellt wurde er 2010 und das ist dann bei RockShox Modelljahr 2011...


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Das denke ich nämlich auch. Also passen die Teile für alle Modelle.


----------



## Kopfsache (25. April 2016)

Ich muss die Lager des Host Links wechseln. Passende neue Lager habe ich da nur wie bekomme ich die alten
raus und die neuen wieder rein? Spezialwerkzeug oder Eigenbau? Hat das schon einer von euch hinter sich?
Ach ja, das Hauptschwingenlager läuft auch etwas rau, hier gelten die selben Fragen 
Ab wann müssen die Lager denn ersetzt werden? 'Leicht rau' ist doch eigentlich bei den Enduro Bearings noch für
6 Monate okay nach neuer Fettpackung, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (25. April 2016)

ich würd mir mal die youtube-videos von alutech ansehen, scheint so als werden die lager nur gesteckt bzw. mit sicherungslack eingeklebt.


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2016)

Horstlinklager (Igus) raushebeln. Dabei dürfen sie gern kaputt gehen. Die neuen Lager sehr vorsichtig hineindrücken. Die Teile platzen leicht.

Zu den anderen Lagern gibt es hier zig  ausführliche Anleitungen. Bevor ich also wieder 10 Minuten tippe, benutze doch bitte für 5 Minuten die Suche. Danke!

Die Alutech-Vids sind allerdings echt super, auch wenn ich zum Lager noch keins kenne.


----------



## Kopfsache (25. April 2016)

Kenne nix zum Thema Hauptlager Ein- Auspressen bei der Fanes aber danke für den Horst Link Tip. Die Videos hab ich schon alle durch inkl. Klick auf Like Button.


----------



## tadea nuts (25. April 2016)

Horstlink ist für mich das hintere, da wo ketten und sitzstrebe aufeinander treffen. Video vom auspressen der Bolzen von alutech ansehen und die igus gleitlager raushebeln. Ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## Kopfsache (25. April 2016)

Danke euch für die Tipps


----------



## Skwal (26. April 2016)

Achtung, ab Fanes 5.0, vielleicht auch 4.5 , wurde das Horstlinklager mit einem Industrielager realisiert.

Mit etwas Gefühl kann man eigentliche alle Lager mit einem Durchschlag/Dorn austreiben.
Oder Spezialwerkzeug: Stichwort Innenlagerabzieher mit Gleithammer
zb http://www.amazon.de/Innenlagerabzi...reizkrallen-Aufbewahrungskoffer/dp/B00LN7N87Q

Die Lager des Hinterbaus müssen *nicht *seidenweich laufen, wichtig ist, dass sie kein seitliches Spiel aufweisen.
Dichtung der Lager vorsichtig öffnen und säubern, dann fetten.

Die Lager auf jeden Fall einkleben.

Hilfe gibts auch von der Alutech Technikhotline!!

Alles kein Hightech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2016)

Skwal schrieb:


> Achtung, ab Fanes 5.0, vielleicht auch 4.5 , wurde das Horstlinklager mit einem Industrielager realisiert.



Wirklich? Das halte ich für einen deutlichen Rückschritt.


----------



## Adam1987 (26. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wirklich? Das halte ich für einen deutlichen Rückschritt.



Wundert mich auch gerade. Waren die Horstlinks bei V1 und V2 nicht auch schon Kugellager und haben Probleme gemacht. 

Gleitlager halte ich an der Stelle für deutlich sinnvoller und weniger anfällig.


----------



## Kopfsache (26. April 2016)

Stimmt schon, sind die 6800 verbaut...


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Waren die Horstlinks bei V1 und V2 nicht auch schon Kugellager und haben Probleme gemacht.



Nein, waren Nadellager, also noch immer besser als Rillenkugellager, aber eben schlechter als Igus.



Kopfsache schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, sind die 6800 verbaut...



Das 6800er hat aber nur 10 mm Innendurchmesser. Wie bekommt man da eine 12 mm Steckachse durch?


----------



## Kopfsache (26. April 2016)

Du fragst Sachen 
Sollte das hier sein...
https://alutech-cycles.com/Lager-Horst-Link-6800LLU-MAX-2RS-von-Enduro-Bearing


----------



## Adam1987 (26. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nein, waren Nadellager, also noch immer besser als Rillenkugellager, aber eben schlechter als Igus.
> 
> 
> 
> Das 6800er hat aber nur 10 mm Innendurchmesser. Wie bekommt man da eine 12 mm Steckachse durch?



Ein Alutech ist kein Trek 

Ich glaub du hast da nen Denkfehler. Die Steckachse muss nicht durch den Horstlink.


----------



## sued893 (26. April 2016)

Welches igus gleitlager ist denn das ? 

Das Igildur j sieht dem Teil recht ähnlich.

Geht bei Igus selbst aber bei ca 2,60 euro los. Da finde ich 5 Euro von Alutech ein bisschen frech, wenn man überlegt, dass das Lager bei 100stk noch 60 Cent kostet. Zzgl Versand.


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2016)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Du fragst Sachen
> Sollte das hier sein...
> https://alutech-cycles.com/Lager-Horst-Link-6800LLU-MAX-2RS-von-Enduro-Bearing



Ich bezweifle auch, dass ein 6800er Lager in den Horst Link passt. Das Lager hat einen Aussendurchmesser von 19mm und die Bronzesinterbuchsen die ich in den Horst Link Lagersitz gepresst habe, hat 16mm Aussendurchmesser.


----------



## nrgmac (26. April 2016)

Was sagt Alutech dazu?

"Rillenkugellager passend für Fanes 4.0, 5.0 , Tofane 1.0, Sennes 1.0, 2.0 sowie Teibun 2.0 mit Horst Link Rillenkugellagerung
Dieses Lager passt nur in Verbindung mit der Werk verbauten Titan-Senkkopfschrauben für Horst Link"

Warum sollte das also nicht passen?


----------



## Kopfsache (26. April 2016)

Jürgen hat es mir eben nochmal bestätigt. 6800 passt. Das aus dem Link ist eben hochwertiger aber es sollte jedes andere 6800 auch tun UND die V4 gibt es in 2 Ausführungen Rillenlager + Gleitlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast da nen Denkfehler. Die Steckachse muss nicht durch den Horstlink



Ja, hatte ich 

Die ersten Fanes hatten aber tatsächlich Nadellager.

Ich bin jetzt tatsächlich etwas enttäuscht. Rillenkugellager machen nur die Fertigung einfacher, nicht die Instandhaltung.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

da ich mein DH Rad verkauft habe bin ich am überlegen mein Fanes 4.0 26`` 160mm Pike RCT3 ein wenig aufzublasen.

Welche Kombination könnt ihr empfehlen? 180mm mit 26 oder 170mm mit 650b etc?

Gewicht spielt jetzt nicht die allergrößte Rolle sollte noch einigermassen den Berg hoch kommen und muss nicht unbedingt 650b sein.

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2016)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mein DH Rad verkauft habe bin ich am überlegen mein Fanes 4.0 26`` 160mm Pike RCT3 ein wenig aufzublasen.
> 
> ...



Lies Deine Frage nochmal selbst. Du hast sie Dir schon beantwortet. Es gibt nur leider keine moderne 26" Gabel in 180 mm! Bleibt eine Totem oder F36, wenn Gewicht keine Rolle spielt, sogar als Coil. Ich würde die Totem nehmen, finde ich geiler.


----------



## Adam1987 (2. Mai 2016)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mein DH Rad verkauft habe bin ich am überlegen mein Fanes 4.0 26`` 160mm Pike RCT3 ein wenig aufzublasen.
> 
> ...



Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten

1. Mattoc mit IRT 26" 170mm. Sehr gute Gabel, wobei du dann auch gleich deine pike tunen lassen könntest. 

2. Fox 36 Van Rc2, zwar schwer aber extrem potent und auch noch tourentauglich. 
Hab selber derzeit noch eine zu verkaufen in sehr gutem Zustand. Falls Interesse besteht schreib mir ne PN.


Gruß 
Adam


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Mai 2016)

Ne lyrik coil zb. macht alles mit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T335 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jr.tobi87 (2. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Lies Deine Frage nochmal selbst. Du hast sie Dir schon beantwortet. Es gibt nur leider keine moderne 26" Gabel in 180 mm! Bleibt eine Totem oder F36, wenn Gewicht keine Rolle spielt, sogar als Coil. Ich würde die Totem nehmen, finde ich geiler.



Was definierst du als moderne Gabel? Ne Fox 36 mit 180mm gab es doch bis 2014 oder sogar 2015

Mir gehts prinzipiell mal um Geometrie und Fahrverhalten weniger jede Federgabel durchzugauen.

Gruß


----------



## Adam1987 (2. Mai 2016)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Was definierst du als moderne Gabel? Ne Fox 36 mit 180mm gab es doch bis 2014 oder sogar 2015
> 
> Mir gehts prinzipiell mal um Geometrie und Fahrverhalten weniger jede Federgabel durchzugauen.
> 
> Gruß



Mit ner 180mm 36 mit 565mm Einbaulänge kommt der Lenkwinkel nen halben grad flacher und das Trettlager etwas höher. 
Im Zusammenhang mit dem Staubsauger Hinterbau des Fanes, haste dann praktisch nen kleinen Downhiller. Extrem traktionstark und evtl. Zu viel für manchen Hometrail. Das ist Geschmackssache und muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Risiko (2. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre Mattoc pro 26 Zoll mit 170mm und IRT. Nichts zu klagen.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2016)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Was definierst du als moderne Gabel? Ne Fox 36 mit 180mm gab es doch bis 2014 oder sogar 2015
> 
> Mir gehts prinzipiell mal um Geometrie und Fahrverhalten weniger jede Federgabel durchzugauen.
> 
> Gruß



Aktuelle Modelle mit weiter entwickelter Dämpfung und (bei Luft) Federung. Eine F36 aus 2012 ist sicher gut, aber so gut wie das 2016er Modell? Gleiches gilt für Totem und aktuelle Lyrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (3. Mai 2016)

Cool.... Eine Pike (danach wurde gefragt) und ne Totem in einen Topf zu werfen. Dafür: RESPEKT! 
Die Frage nach der Geo wurde ein paar Seiten zuvor ausreichend diskutiert.


----------



## sued893 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich werf hier nochmal folgende Gabeln in den Raum 

X fusion Metric
Suntour durolux c2r2
Formula 35 

Aber wurde hier schon alles besprochen


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Cool.... Eine Pike (danach wurde gefragt) und ne Totem in einen Topf zu werfen. Dafür: RESPEKT!



Es ging um ein Upgrade zu 160 mm Federweg. Das geht mit Pike nicht. Die Pike hat da niemand in denselben Topf geworfen. Yari = schlechtere Dämpfung als Lyrik mit Charger und Totem = geiler als Lyrik-Umbau (subjektive Meinung). Immer die Gabeln gleicher Evolutionsstufen verglichen. Und ja, ich weiß selbst, dass die alte Lyrik und Totem beide die MiCo haben. Objektiv könnte man also auch eine Lyrik nehmen. Die Yari hat "nur" MoCo. Ich weiß nicht, wie man die prügeln kann. Die neue Lyrik und Yari gibt es nur als Luft-Gabel, bei deutlicher Orientierung auf das Bergab, wäre in diesem Federwegbereich Coil sinnvoller, ergo sind wir wieder bei Totem oder Lyrik RC2DH mit Stahlfeder. In ein paar Wochen/Monaten wird es wohl die AWK auch für die Lyrik/Yari geben. Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.

X Fusion = Metric oder alte Vengeance, aber bitte mit HLR
Die neue Durolux ist sicher ein guter Tipp für 180 mm.
Formula F35 wäre mir für häufigen und harten Bikepark-Einsatz zu quackig (finde die Gabel aber sonst cool).


----------



## Crazyfist (3. Mai 2016)

Was auch geht, ist eine BOS Deville 170 in der 27,5" Version. Hat die gleiche Einbaulänge wie eine Fox 36 mit 180mm und ist unter allen Gabeln, die ich bis jetzt im Fanes hatte mein persönlicher Favorit.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (4. Mai 2016)

Servus Jungs, 
nochmal an die, die ein Fanes in raw haben, meins gammelt nämlich so langsam. 
Hab schon was von Stahlwolle gelesen, hab mir aber gedacht, dass ich mit so ner Stahlbürste wahrscheinlich eigentlich viel schneller das angelaufene wieder auf die gewünschte gebürstete Optik bringe, oder? 
Bin dankbar für ein paar Tips und Erfahrungen =)


----------



## weezeewee (6. Mai 2016)

Gibt es schon Leute die ihre Fanes 5.0 Race Ready bekommen haben? Hat jemand ein zuverlässiges Gewicht, selbst nachgewogen? Wäre sehr hilfreich, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezeewee (6. Mai 2016)

Noch vergessen, hat jemand schon den 5.0 Rahmen und gibt es dafür ne Steckachse mit Schnellspanner?


----------



## Lexx85 (7. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute, wie war das nochmal, wenn die Fanes beim einfedern knackt? Da muss ich doch irgend ein Teil wechseln? Oder?


----------



## nrgmac (7. Mai 2016)

Schau mal auf Seite 108....


----------



## Speedskater (8. Mai 2016)

Seite 83 bis 86, lohnt aber nur wenn Du eine Drehmaschine zur Verfügung hast, aber das funtzt.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2016)

Das funzt aber nur bei der Pinion-Version. Die "normale" Fanes hat keine doppelreihigen Lager.


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2016)

Ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit den Hinterbau mal zerlegen...


----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2016)

Dann bietet es sich an auch gleich noch die Stützhülse zu verbauen. Demontage und Revision sind in einer Stunde erledigt.


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Dann bietet es sich an auch gleich noch die Stützhülse zu verbauen. Demontage und Revision sind in einer Stunde erledigt.




Muss ich für die Stützhülse die Lager ausbauen? Das hab ich noch nicht gecheckt...


----------



## weezeewee (8. Mai 2016)

Lese die ganze Zeit schon mit hier. Wisst ihr ob die Knackproblematik beim 5.0 von Werk aus behoben wurde? Sprich ob Jürgen jetzt von Werk die Stützhülse verbaut?


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2016)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Lese die ganze Zeit schon mit hier. Wisst ihr ob die Knackproblematik beim 5.0 von Werk aus behoben wurde? Sprich ob Jürgen jetzt von Werk die Stützhülse verbaut?



Weiß ich leider nicht... Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (8. Mai 2016)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Was definierst du als moderne Gabel? Ne Fox 36 mit 180mm gab es doch bis 2014 oder sogar 2015
> 
> Mir gehts prinzipiell mal um Geometrie und Fahrverhalten weniger jede Federgabel durchzugauen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Die 26" Fox 36 RC2 FIT mit 180mm gibts auch im MY 2016 und so wie ich das sehe wird es auch im MY 2017 so eine geben - das kommt übrigens diesen Mai / Juni auf den Markt.

Der Neupreis ist aber für eine 26" Gabel reichlich hoch wenn man nicht umsverrecken bei 26" bleiben will.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2016)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Lese die ganze Zeit schon mit hier. Wisst ihr ob die Knackproblematik beim 5.0 von Werk aus behoben wurde? Sprich ob Jürgen jetzt von Werk die Stützhülse verbaut?



Die Hülse hat mit dem Knacken nix zu tun. Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal bei Alutech anrufen und fragen....


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Hülse hat mit dem Knacken nix zu tun. Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal bei Alutech anrufen und fragen....




Ich hab gerade mal parallel eine Email noch geschickt, vorallem habe ich den Rahmen erst seit Februar.


----------



## sued893 (8. Mai 2016)

Check evtl auch mal die Lager in der Wippe und die an der Strebe. Bei mir hat sich immer ein Lager aus der Strebe raus gearbeitet. 
Zwischen Strebe und Wippe sollte ein kleiner Spalt sein. 
Hab es dann mit mittelfester Sicherung eingelebt seitdem hält es. Alutech empfiehlt sogar hochfest.


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Check evtl auch mal die Lager in der Wippe und die an der Strebe. Bei mir hat sich immer ein Lager aus der Strebe raus gearbeitet.
> Zwischen Strebe und Wippe sollte ein kleiner Spalt sein.
> Hab es dann mit mittelfester Sicherung eingelebt seitdem hält es. Alutech empfiehlt sogar hochfest.




Merci, ich werde berichten!


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Hülse hat mit dem Knacken nix zu tun. Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal bei Alutech anrufen und fragen....



Das stimmt nicht. Eine Knack-Quelle ist eine falsch eingestellte, meist zu stramme Vorspannung des Hauptlagers.

@Lexx85: Ob ein Rad neu ist oder nicht, hat mit dem Knacken nichst zu tun. Mal erwischt es einen früher, mal später. Ich habe mir gerade vor ein paar Wochen ein neues Bike selbst aufgebaut und die Innenlager nach Drehmoment-Vorgabe angezogen. Dennoch war eine Lagerschale letzte Woche nicht mehr ganz stramm und es knarzte wie Sau. Dauer der Reparatur: 10 Minuten (habe mir Zeit gelassen )
Knacken ist an einem Viergelenker ganz normal. Die Fanes hat hier nur zwei Stellen, die im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes etwas anfälliger sind - die Horstlinklager und das Hauptlager. Letzteres wurde von Alutech mit der Stützhülse behoben, zu deren Einbau mindestens ein Lager ausgebaut werden muss. Ob die Horstlinklager bzgl. Knacken von den neuen Rillenkugellagern profitieren, weiß ich nicht. Bei den alten Igus-Lagern war es jedenfalls ein Zeichen, dass sich das Lager löst und man es nachziehen sollte, wenn man nicht die Schraube des Lagerbolzens verlieren wollte.

Darüber hinaus hat die Fanes genau die gleichen Knarz- und Knack-Quellen, wie jedes andere Bike: Kettenblatt, Innenlager, Sattelstütze...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich mir zuletzt fast den linken Daumen abgebrochen hab mit dem alten Topswing 2*9, hab ich nun den neuen Sideswing XT montiert: genial leichtes Schalten, und die hässliche Schlaufe ist auch weg.
PS: aber Achtung, größer wie der 34er Bashguard geht nicht, da der Umwerfer sich ja nicht nach oben bewegt und die Langlöcher für mehr nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Lexx85 (10. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Eine Knack-Quelle ist eine falsch eingestellte, meist zu stramme Vorspannung des Hauptlagers.
> 
> @Lexx85: Ob ein Rad neu ist oder nicht, hat mit dem Knacken nichst zu tun. Mal erwischt es einen früher, mal später. Ich habe mir gerade vor ein paar Wochen ein neues Bike selbst aufgebaut und die Innenlager nach Drehmoment-Vorgabe angezogen. Dennoch war eine Lagerschale letzte Woche nicht mehr ganz stramm und es knarzte wie Sau. Dauer der Reparatur: 10 Minuten (habe mir Zeit gelassen )
> Knacken ist an einem Viergelenker ganz normal. Die Fanes hat hier nur zwei Stellen, die im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes etwas anfälliger sind - die Horstlinklager und das Hauptlager. Letzteres wurde von Alutech mit der Stützhülse behoben, zu deren Einbau mindestens ein Lager ausgebaut werden muss. Ob die Horstlinklager bzgl. Knacken von den neuen Rillenkugellagern profitieren, weiß ich nicht. Bei den alten Igus-Lagern war es jedenfalls ein Zeichen, dass sich das Lager löst und man es nachziehen sollte, wenn man nicht die Schraube des Lagerbolzens verlieren wollte.
> ...




Werde ich jetzt wohl alles prüfen


----------



## nrgmac (10. Mai 2016)

Kannst du dir doch jetzt sparen, da du jetzt weißt, dass knacken bei Viergelenkern vollkommen normal ist. 

*** kömmt vom Smartfön ***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (12. Mai 2016)

Knacken konnte ich lokalisieren, die Schraube am flipchip war nicht 100% fest. Danke euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## nrgmac (12. Mai 2016)

Fein! Dann wieder viel Spaß mit deiner Fanes und allzeit happy trails!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

Hat eigentlich auch jemand anders Probleme mit immer wieder verrutschendem rechten Insert am Hinterbau, wenn dieser nicht in der kürzesten Stellung ist?
Hatte es zuerst auf LP in einem Felsspalt am Piratentrail, aber zuletzt kam es bei jeder Gelegenheit, insbesondere hartem Antritt bergauf (argh). Die Schräubchen hatte ich so angeknallt, das sie dann rund waren.

Fahre jetzt erstmal wieder "kurz", aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine dauerhafte Lösung, wie ich den langen Radstand nutzen kann?
Könnte natürlich einen passenden Abstandshalter-Halbmond schnitzen....oder das Teil von Last reinpfriemeln...


----------



## Lexx85 (16. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich auch jemand anders Probleme mit immer wieder verrutschendem rechten Insert am Hinterbau, wenn dieser nicht in der kürzesten Stellung ist?
> Hatte es zuerst auf LP in einem Felsspalt am Piratentrail, aber zuletzt kam es bei jeder Gelegenheit, insbesondere hartem Antritt bergauf (argh). Die Schräubchen hatte ich so angeknallt, das sie dann rund waren.
> 
> Fahre jetzt erstmal wieder "kurz", aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine dauerhafte Lösung, wie ich den langen Radstand nutzen kann?
> Könnte natürlich einen passenden Abstandshalter-Halbmond schnitzen....oder das Teil von Last reinpfriemeln...




Ich fahr auf lang, bei der 4.0 sind Madenschrauben. Die halten die Platten.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2016)

Alle Hinterbauten mit verstellbarem Radstand haben Madenschrauben, die die Inlays nach vorn abstützen. Schau mal von vorn auf Höhe der horizontalen Mitte der Inlays zwischen den Streben. Da sollte ein Loch sein, in das ein Inbus passt. Wenn man die Teile lange nicht bewegt hat, muss man wohl mit Temperatur, wenigstens aber mit Kriechöl ran. Sind halt Stahlschrauben in Aluminium-Bauteil.


----------



## Lexx85 (16. Mai 2016)

Hier sieht man Sie ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

Danke, habs gefunden!


----------



## RedRaven (17. Mai 2016)

für dauerhaften Einsatz, wie du ihn beschrieben hast, solltest du vielleicht andere, längere Madenschauben einsetzen.
Habe den Hinterbau meiner Fanes auf "Mitte" eingestellt und ca. noch 4 Gewindegänge im Material, bei "Lang" wird das dann knapp...
@hasardeur: war das Korrosion oder Schraubensicherung? Bei mir war blaue Sicherung drauf.


----------



## Lexx85 (17. Mai 2016)

RedRaven schrieb:


> für dauerhaften Einsatz, wie du ihn beschrieben hast, solltest du vielleicht andere, längere Madenschauben einsetzen.
> Habe den Hinterbau meiner Fanes auf "Mitte" eingestellt und ca. noch 4 Gewindegänge im Material, bei "Lang" wird das dann knapp...
> @hasardeur: war das Korrosion oder Schraubensicherung? Bei mir war blaue Sicherung drauf.




Bei mir ist auch blauer Schraubenlack drauf!


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2016)

Ich denke, es war eine Mischung aus beidem. Bremsseite ging easy, Antriebsseite hat einen Inbus verbogen. Ich glaube, ein paar Hammerschläge auf den Inbusschlüssel haben dann geholfen. Hitze ist bei gepulvertem Rahmen ein heikles Unterfangen.


----------



## xalex (23. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir zuletzt fast den linken Daumen abgebrochen hab mit dem alten Topswing 2*9, hab ich nun den neuen Sideswing XT montiert: genial leichtes Schalten, und die hässliche Schlaufe ist auch weg.
> PS: aber Achtung, größer wie der 34er Bashguard geht nicht, da der Umwerfer sich ja nicht nach oben bewegt und die Langlöcher für mehr nicht ausreichen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 492013



denkst du, das ein 36er kettenblatt noch funktionieren würde?
mein 34er bashguard hat auch ein 36er Ritzel gerade noch so abgedeckt


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2016)

xalex schrieb:


> denkst du, das ein 36er kettenblatt noch funktionieren würde?
> mein 34er bashguard hat auch ein 36er Ritzel gerade noch so abgedeckt


Naja, so gesehen sollte wohl. Ist ja auch kein großes Risiko, bei ~20€....


----------



## xalex (23. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, so gesehen sollte wohl. Ist ja auch kein großes Risiko, bei ~20€....


okay, danke
zur Sicherheit: es ist der FD-M8020, gell?


----------



## Wandango (24. Mai 2016)

Moin, habe mal eine Frage zu den Schaltaugen. Mir ist nun schon zum zweiten Mal bei etwas dolleren Bikeparkeinsätzen das Schaltwerk lose gegangen und dies hat dann die kleine "Nase" am Schaltauge, die als Begrenzung dient einfach weggerieben....und wieder 32euro weniger in der Tasche wegen so nem Blödsinn. Da reicht schon eine Abfahrt und die "Nase" ist weg. 
Vor dem Parkbesuch war das Schaltwerk definitiv fest. Macht ihr das mit Schraubensicherung dran? Allgemein hab ich gesehen, dass der Nippel des LX-Schaltwerks der an die "Nase" grenzt auch nicht so ganz schlüssig mit dieser ist. Ist es normal, dass Alu so weich ist und innerhalb kürzester Zeit abgerieben ist? Finde 32 Euro für nen Schaltauge auch nicht gerade wenig Geld.


----------



## slash-sash (24. Mai 2016)

Krass, was manche so für Probleme haben. Ist mir in 23 Jahren im Sattel noch nie nirgends passiert, dass mir das Schaltwerk lose gegangen ist. 
Aber was spricht dagegen es mit Schraubensicherung MITTELFEST!!! anzubauen?
Kapier ich jetzt nicht. Einkleben, einschrauben, testen. Und wenn's dann nichts ist, noch mal melden. 


Sascha


----------



## Lexx85 (24. Mai 2016)

Ja ich hab auch Schraubensicherung drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (24. Mai 2016)

Wandango schrieb:


> Moin, habe mal eine Frage zu den Schaltaugen. Mir ist nun schon zum zweiten Mal bei etwas dolleren Bikeparkeinsätzen das Schaltwerk lose gegangen und dies hat dann die kleine "Nase" am Schaltauge, die als Begrenzung dient einfach weggerieben....und wieder 32euro weniger in der Tasche wegen so nem Blödsinn. Da reicht schon eine Abfahrt und die "Nase" ist weg.
> Vor dem Parkbesuch war das Schaltwerk definitiv fest. Macht ihr das mit Schraubensicherung dran? Allgemein hab ich gesehen, dass der Nippel des LX-Schaltwerks der an die "Nase" grenzt auch nicht so ganz schlüssig mit dieser ist. Ist es normal, dass Alu so weich ist und innerhalb kürzester Zeit abgerieben ist? Finde 32 Euro für nen Schaltauge auch nicht gerade wenig Geld.


Hast du ein Bild für uns?


----------



## Wandango (24. Mai 2016)

ich wünsche dir auch einen wunderschönen guten tag, sascha. wir wäre es das nächste mal mit einem etwas freundlicheren ton anstatt in bester forumsmanier direkt loszupöbeln "was andere denn so für probleme haben?". meine fresse, echt mal....

ne sorry, hab kein bild. mir ging es auch vornehmlich darum, dass die 32 euro für ein scheinbar seeeeehr weiches aluschaltauge (ich weiß, sollbruchstelle und so) einfach etwas ärgerlich sind. und ich wollte wissen ob etwas dagegen spricht das schaltwerk mit schraubensicherung zu befestigen. als mir das das erste mal passierte war das rad auch noch relativ neu und gerade da hat es mich überrascht, dass jetzt schon nen neues schaltauge her muss (nachdem auch schon das horstlinklager nach auslieferung knackte da defektes igus, die kettenstrebe eingeschickt werden musste etc.).
meiner ansicht nach sind das keine anwenderfehler für die ich nun insgesamt schon über 60 euro gelassen habe. aber jürgen damit zu nerven und zu betteln hab ich auch keine lust. wollte nur mal etwas meckern


----------



## Lexx85 (24. Mai 2016)

Wandango schrieb:


> ich wünsche dir auch einen wunderschönen guten tag, sascha. wir wäre es das nächste mal mit einem etwas freundlicheren ton anstatt in bester forumsmanier direkt loszupöbeln "was andere denn so für probleme haben?". meine fresse, echt mal....
> 
> ne sorry, hab kein bild. mir ging es auch vornehmlich darum, dass die 32 euro für ein scheinbar seeeeehr weiches aluschaltauge (ich weiß, sollbruchstelle und so) einfach etwas ärgerlich sind. und ich wollte wissen ob etwas dagegen spricht das schaltwerk mit schraubensicherung zu befestigen. als mir das das erste mal passierte war das rad auch noch relativ neu und gerade da hat es mich überrascht, dass jetzt schon nen neues schaltauge her muss (nachdem auch schon das horstlinklager nach auslieferung knackte da defektes igus, die kettenstrebe eingeschickt werden musste etc.).
> meiner ansicht nach sind das keine anwenderfehler für die ich nun insgesamt schon über 60 euro gelassen habe. aber jürgen damit zu nerven und zu betteln hab ich auch keine lust. wollte nur mal etwas meckern




Das Schaltauge is schon vergleichsweise weich, ich hatte Anfang des Jahres, um Ostern rum eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.

Klatsch da Schraubensicherung drauf, das dürfte schon gehen...


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2016)

LX-Schaltwerk? Gibt es sowas noch?

Bei SRAM-Schaltwerken (11-fach) ist das wohl ein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## sued893 (24. Mai 2016)

Kenne das Problem bei mir auch. Mit ist auch mal eine durchgerauscht. Die Nase könnte etwas länger sein zur Abstützung. 

Problem bei dem Schaltauge ist das es doch recht kompliziert ist. Also mit den Verstellungen und kleinen Schrauben und Gewinden. Deswegen ist es so teuer.


----------



## Wandango (24. Mai 2016)

Da bin ich ja schonmal beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige Trottel bin. Ja genau, die Nase ist einfach zu klein, so dass der Nippel des LX-Schaltwerks (ja die gibt es noch  ) sehr leicht diese bei kleinstem Spiel abreiben kann. Das geht bei dem Alu echt wie Butter, das ist einfach ärgerlich.


----------



## sued893 (24. Mai 2016)

Versuch es mal mit mittelfest und ordentlich abschrauben bei mir hält es bisher aber wer weiß.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2016)

Habe gerade mal gegoogelt. LX Schaltwerke gibt es tatsächlich noch. Ob ich ein ungedämpftes Touring-Schaltwerke an eine Fanes schrauben würde. Ich weiß nicht. Sehr langer Käfig, keine Dämpfung - dass da das Schaltwerk im rumpeligen Gelände kräftig schlackert, ist eigentlich logisch. Für den Preis eines Alutech Schaltauges bekommt man schon ein SLX oder gar XT Schaltwerke mit Dämpfung und kurzem Käfig (gebraucht). Ich will Dir nichts vorschreiben, aber ich würde das Schaltwerk tauschen.


----------



## tadea nuts (24. Mai 2016)

Ist mir auch passiert. Habe die weggeriebene stelle mit flüssig Alu (zwei Komponenten Alu gab's im Auto Zubehör)  aufgefüllt und mit Alu Klebeband umwickelt. War als Notlösung gedacht aber hält 
 Ist jetzt mein ersatzschaltauge.  Aber ich gebe seitdem immer ein bißchen sicherungslack auf das schaltwerksgewinde, auch auf gedämpfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. Mai 2016)

Schaltwerksprobleme kenne ich nicht:


----------



## slash-sash (24. Mai 2016)

Wandango schrieb:


> ich wünsche dir auch einen wunderschönen guten tag, sascha. wir wäre es das nächste mal mit einem etwas freundlicheren ton anstatt in bester forumsmanier direkt loszupöbeln "was andere denn so für probleme haben?". meine fresse, echt mal....



So, und jetzt lehnen wir uns noch mal zurück und lesen das Ganze noch mal. Stell dir einen freundschaftlichen, kollegialen Sascha vor. 
Und? Kommt es dir immer noch forumsmaniermäßig (was für ein Wort ) vor?
Wenn du einen Teil meiner Beiträge (Zeigt her eure Enduros; E-Bike Diskussionen etc.) liest, wirst du sehr schnell feststellen, dass ich alles andere als forumsmaniermäßig auftrete. Ganz im Gegenteil; ich bin der Meinung, dass das Forum endlich mal Manieren bekommen sollte. Aber die Mod's scheinen sich wohl einen feuchten Kehricht darum zu kümmern, wie der Sittenverfall vonstatten geht. 
Da wird sich mit den Worten "Hey neue Gabel ihr Bitches" über eine neue Federgabel gefreut. 
Sorry, geht's noch
Deshalb ist mein "Angriff" auf dich in keinster Weise als solcher zu verstehen. 
Allerdings muss ich dir doch einen kleinen Seitenhieb verpassen. 
Keine Ahnung, warum du es nicht einfach ausprobiert hast?  Was soll passieren? Explodieren? Verätzt werden? Wohl eher nicht. 
Ich verstehe halt nicht, warum man beim kleinsten Zweifel immer gleich alles in's Netz posaunen muss. Aber ich verstehe so manche Dinge hier drin nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich zu alt bin. 
Aber, ich verstehe dich. Zumindest, wenn es in den falschen Hals gekommen ist. 
Also, wie oben schon gesagt. Einfach noch mal versuchen neu zu lesen. Dann klappt das schon. 
Viel Glück mit deinem Loctite mittelfest. 
Schönen Abend noch 


Sascha


----------



## Wandango (25. Mai 2016)

Ok, hab mich vertan, hab natürlich nen SLX Schaltwerk und das war von Werk aus da dran. Von daher braucht es keine Empfehlung, aber danke 

slash-sash: alles gut, wollte nur etwas zurückpöbeln, war auch nicht so richtig ernst gemeint 

und wie sich nun ja herausgestellt hat, haben ja doch auch so einige andere probleme mit einem zu weichen aluschaltauge. ist einfach nervig und ich warte bei meinem neuen jetzt einfach mal drauf, dass es wieder irgendwann passiert...trotz schraubensicherung. aber danke für den tip mit dem flüssigalu. werd ich vielleicht übernehmen und dann auch als ersatzschaltauge nehmen.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Mai 2016)

Dann nochmal eine Frage. Wir reden doch hier über genau dieses Schaltauge:







Das habe ich mit X9-Schaltwerk noch niemals nie nicht tauschen müssen und kenne auch keinen Fanes-Besitzer in meinem Umfeld, der das je getan hat.

Eine mögliche Ursache: Wenn man das Schaltwerk anschraubt und nicht gerade aufsetzt, zerstört man sehr leicht das Gewinde. Resultat: Es lockert sich auch schnell wieder. Das passiert besonders leicht, wenn man das Schaltwerk mit eingefädelter Kette und eingebautem Rad, also unter Zug anschraubt.
Zweite Möglichkeit: Das Schaltwerk hat etwas abbekommen, so dass die B-Schraube nicht mehr sauber an dem Widerlager anliegt. Dann rubbelt die B-Schraube irgendwann langsam aber sicher das Material weg. Taucht sie erstmal am Widerlager vorbei, geht es richitig schnell. Das Gewinde wirkt dann wie eine Feile. Dann erhöht sich auch der Drehwinkel, in dem das Schaltwerk sich bewegen kann und es lockert sich evtl. schneller.
Dritte Möglichkeit: Die B-Schraube ist zu weit hineingedreht. Dann wird die ganze Konstruktion auch schnell labil. Wenn man mit 10-fach und 40T/42T Ritzel fährt, stellen manche ihr Schaltwerk mit zu wenig Umschlingung ein, also B-Schraube zu weit hineingedreht. Das Schaltwerk sollte bei der Fanes aber so eingestellt sein, dass es auf dem kleinsten Ritzel gerade so an der Strebe vorbei kommt.

Fazit: Ufpasse bei der Schaltwerkmontage und ruhig ab und an mal kontrollieren, ob noch alle sauber fluchtet.

Ach ja, ein paar Detailbilder wären hilfreich und würden weitere Spekulationen vermeiden helfen


----------



## Skwal (25. Mai 2016)

2Xfanes
3Xschaltauge

Kontakt mit Hindernissen, Schaltwerk hat sich noch nie gelockert, keine Schraubensicherung


----------



## Wandango (25. Mai 2016)

Ich kontrolliere mein Rad regelmäßig, dabei auch jedes mal ob das Schaltwerk sauber und fest sitzt. Mein Anliegen war nur etwas darüber zu meckern, dass diese kleine Nase ganz unten am Schaltauge innerhalb einer Abfahrt weggerieben ist wenn sich das Schaltwerk halt doch mal löst. Und das kostet dann jedes mal gleich 60 MARK!  
Ist mir innerhalb der letzten 4 Jahre 2x passiert (1x mal mit noch sehr frischem Rad kurz nach der Auslieferung an dem ich noch nix am Schaltwerk selber gemacht hatte) und ist jetzt kein Riesending aber ärgerlich und wäre meiner Meinung vermeidbar. 
Ich wollte aber einfach nur wissen ob es noch jemanden so geht und ob Schraubensicherung da was bringt. Und scheinbar ging es ja zumindest 4 Leuten hier ähnlich. Ich versuche es nun mit Schraubensicherung und hoffe, dass ich mich nicht bald wieder ärgern muss. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass mein Schaltwerk richtig und sauber und niemals mit eingebautem Rad montiert ist.

Trotzdem danke, hasardeur, für deine Ausführungen. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht ganz was du mit B-Schraube am Widerlager meinst? Bei meinem SLX ist dieser kleine Nippel direkt unterhalb der Schraube zur Montage am Schaltauge der Unruhestifter der im Fall des Lockerns die "Nase" am Schaltauge wegrubbelt und dann rutscht er drüber und das Schaltwerk knallt gegen die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (27. Mai 2016)

Jetzt hätte ich auch mal noch direkt eine Frage wegen einer Sattelstütze.
Da meine joplin 4 nun endgültig den Geist aufgibt, muss jetzt was neues her und zwar am besten eine Stealth - Stütze ala Reverb. 
Allerdings hat der Fanes 4.0 Rahmen keine Vorbereitung für die Leitungsverlegung im Sattelrohr oder bin ich nur wieder zu doof? 
Habt ihr da einen Tip für mich?


----------



## nrgmac (27. Mai 2016)

Beim V4 wird direkt vorbei am Tretlager im Sattelrohr verlegt. Schaust Du auch auf der Alutech Seite...


----------



## sued893 (27. Mai 2016)

Ohne das tretlager zu demontieren ist es ein ziemlicher Krampf aber es geht.

Ich hab das schon mal gemacht Beschreibung ist hier einige Seiten weiter hinten.


----------



## Marce007 (29. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Hinweise, hab mir auch gerade eine Reverb Stealth ersteigert.
Ich denke ich werde das Tretlager ausbauen, ist ja gleich draussen.
Auf der Alutech Seite hab ich allerdings nichts gefunden, ist aber auch so klar wie es geht. 

Leider hab ich seit gestern ein Knacken, wenn man im Stand leicht auf den Rahmen drückt, knackts,
ebenso beim Bergauffahren, wenn man Druck auf die Pedale gibt und es leicht einfedert. 
Bin da gerade ein wenig Ratlos, Sattelstütze kann ich ausschliessen, Tretlager ebenso, die Lager der Sitzstrebe und der Wippe hab ich auch schon angeschaut und nachgefettet, Steuersatz kann ich auch ausschliessen. Bleibt nur der Horstlink oder? wobei Ding jetzt höchstens 150 km auf dem Buckel hat. 
Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## Wandango (31. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist es immer der Horstlink. Dadurch, dass bei mir Spannung auf dem Hinterbau ist da nicht ganz symmetrisch fängt der sobald im Horstlink zuviel Staub und Sand und zuwenig Fett drin ist schnell an zu knacken. Geht aber eigentlich recht flott den neu zu fetten.


----------



## Marce007 (31. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, danke, dann werd ich mich da mal ranmachen und hoffen, dass es das ist. 
Die Reverb Stealth ist auch schon unterwegs, dann geht's in einem Aufwasch


----------



## Trailhog (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo an die V5 Besitzer. Ist bei euch der Abstand zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe auch so eng? Bei kräftigem Treten bergauf schleift sogar die Kurbel!


----------



## weezeewee (15. Juni 2016)

Schleifen? Iehhh, nee!!! Gar keinen Bock drauf. Warte noch auf meine V5. Welchen Aufbau hast du denn? Race o Trail Ready. Sind ja zwei verschiedene Kurbeln...


----------



## Trailhog (15. Juni 2016)

Ist das Race Ready mit der Trsr!


----------



## weezeewee (15. Juni 2016)

Na toll... genau das habe ich auch bestellt
Würde ich direkt beim Jürgen reklamieren. Geht gar nicht sowas. Versaut dir dir Kettenstrebe u ganz nebenbei trägt sich noch die teure Carbonkurbel nach u nach ab...
Hast wahrscheinlich nicht darauf geachtet, ob das von Anfang an so war, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhog (15. Juni 2016)

Doch war von Anfang an. Hab das Teil vor 2 Wochen bekommen. Aufgebaut und abgeklebt, hab zusätzlich noch an Ketten- und Sitzstrebe nen alten Schlauch drumgewickelt. Am Anfang hab ich es zu dick gewickelt dann hat die Kurbel blockiert. Dachte mir aber nix dabei. Schlauch aufgeschnitten und dünner gewickelt, dann ging es grade so vorbei. War dann amvorletzten Wochenende in Beerfelden im Bikepark. Danach war der Schlauch an der Stelle hin. Hatte mir aber immer noch nix dabei gedacht, dachte im Bikepark kann das schonmal passieren. Aber gestern ist mir dann halt aufgefallen dass die Kurbel berghoch bei starker Belastung an der Strebe kratzt. Sieht man ja ganz leicht an der Kurbel. Sitzstrebe hatte ich ja anfangs schon mit 3m Folie abgeklebt, da sind auch schon Spuren drauf.

Wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage, aber wie reklamiere ich denn "direkt beim Jürgen"? 

Muss aber sagen ansonsten ist das Bike der Hammer!!


----------



## weezeewee (15. Juni 2016)

Blöde Fragen gibt es nicht. Höchstens überflüssige
Gefühlt ist Alutech ja eh nur ein 2Mann Betrieb. Ans Telefon gingen bisher immer nur Jürgen's Frau oder er direkt. Einfach anrufen u nach ihm fragen. Heute ist es schon zu spät. Musst du vor 17Uhr machen. Erläutere ihm das Problem u dann muss er dazu ja ne Aussage treffen. Wäre super, wenn du das hier dann auch nochmal posten könntest. Klingt nen bisschen so, als ob du Spiel im Tretlager hast. Wenn das Schleifen tatsächlich nur bei starker Belastung auftritt. Parallel dazu kannst du nochmal den einen Kollegen aus dem "Zeigt her eure Fanes" Thread anschreiben. Der hat auch ne 5.0 in RaceReady Aufbau.
PS: Ein Foto vom gesamten Bike wäre super nice! Gibt ja noch nicht so viele 5.0er


----------



## Trailhog (15. Juni 2016)

Hatte bis jetzt immer nur Mailkontakt von daher hab ich da noch keine Erfahrung. 

Ich denke Spiel im Tretlager kann ich ausschließen, da merkt man so eigentlich nix. So ne Carbonkurbel flext ja seitlich auch etwas und da ist ja nur ein kleiner Spalt zwischen Kurbel und Strebe.

Jep muss ich mal schauen und ihn anschreiben.


----------



## sued893 (15. Juni 2016)

Ja Carbon kurbeln flexen. Ist das die antriebsseite? 
Da ist bei meiner 4er auch weniger Platz als auf der anderen aber eigentlich noch Luft.


----------



## Trailhog (15. Juni 2016)

Ja ist die Antriebsseite. Auf der anderen Seite ist minimal mehr Platz.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2016)

Es gibt auch eine Technikhotline, täglich von 10 bis 12 Uhr. +49 (0)4353-9980835


----------



## Trailhog (15. Juni 2016)

Ja da werde ich die Tage mal anrufen.


----------



## Trailhog (16. Juni 2016)

Habe heute Mittag mit Jürgen telefoniert.  Es gab wohl Kettenstreben die nicht in der Toleranz waren, ich habe wohl so eine erwischt. Sollte zwar nicht passieren, aber kommt halt mal vor. Bekomme jetzt eine neue überarbeitete Strebe zugeschickt.  Damit sollte das Problem behoben sein!


----------



## rsv-peter (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Was bringt das gute Stück auf die Wage?
Ist der Hinterbau wirklich steifer geworden?
Fährst du +?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhog (17. Juni 2016)

Also ne 0815 Kofferwaage zeigt ca 15kg, XL-Rahmen. Ist meine erste Fanes, kann also sonst nix sagen. Nee fahre keinen B+.


----------



## weezeewee (18. Juni 2016)

Also ganz so selten kann das mit den Kettenstreben ja nicht sein, da der Oben bereits erwähnte Kollege mit der 5.0 das Rad mit einer Übergangskettenstrebe ausgehändigt bekommen hat als er das Rad persönlich abgeholt hat. Bin ja mal gespannt ob's bei mir dann passt. 15KG ist heftig. Laut Freeride Test hat das Bike in M 13,7KG. Das sind bei zwei Bikegrößen 1,3KG...


----------



## Adam1987 (18. Juni 2016)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Also ganz so selten kann das mit den Kettenstreben ja nicht sein, da der Oben bereits erwähnte Kollege mit der 5.0 das Rad mit einer Übergangskettenstrebe ausgehändigt bekommen hat als er das Rad persönlich abgeholt hat. Bin ja mal gespannt ob's bei mir dann passt. 15KG ist heftig. Laut Freeride Test hat das Bike in M 13,7KG. Das sind bei zwei Bikegrößen 1,3KG...



Man kann immer grob +300g pro Rahmengröße rechnen. Außerdem wird er mit Pedale gewogen haben +450g. Bleiben noch 250g welche den üblichen 3% Abweichung entsprechen. Das passt schon so.


----------



## rsv-peter (18. Juni 2016)

Jaja, die Bikes haben im Test immer "leicht" andere Ausstattung wie in der Serie.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, das geht jetzt mal an alle Fanes 4.0, die eine Carbonwippe sich nachbestellt haben. Wurde diese mit oder ohne dämpferbolzen geliefert? Weil bei mir kam sie ohne und der alte Bolzen von der Alu passt nicht rein....

Danke für eure Hilfe vorab.....


----------



## Bueck (26. Juni 2016)

Trailhog schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt immer nur Mailkontakt von daher hab ich da noch keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Ich denke Spiel im Tretlager kann ich ausschließen, da merkt man so eigentlich nix. So ne Carbonkurbel flext ja seitlich auch etwas und da ist ja nur ein kleiner Spalt zwischen Kurbel und Strebe.
> 
> Jep muss ich mal schauen und ihn anschreiben.


Flex??
Aber wieso soll "die Kurbel" in Stellung nach Hinten seitlich flexen? Da ist auf ihr kein Druck (Antriebseite).
Prüf doch mal ob nicht die ganze Strebe (bzw. der Hinterbau) so weit flext das er an der Kurbel streift.
Ist die komplette Antrittskraft auf dem linken Pedal dann steht auch das Bike in der Regel leicht nach links gekippt (linke Lenkerseite tiefer als rechte) => Folge Querbelastung auf den Hinterbau und dieser flext nach rechts zur Antriebsseite rüber.
Stell die Kurbel nach hinten und gib mal ordentlich seitlichen Druck auf die Hinterachse. Wenn das so wäre wäre es schon blöd, da der Hinterbau ja eigentlich steifer sein sollte als die Vorjahresmodelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2016)

Ohh, die Carbonwippen scheinen bei Alutech auch nicht mehr erhältlich, sehe ich gerade? Schade, zu lange aufgeschoben ...


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Juni 2016)

Splash schrieb:


> Ohh, die Carbonwippen scheinen bei Alutech auch nicht mehr erhältlich, sehe ich gerade? Schade, zu lange aufgeschoben ...




Man kann sie noch nach ordern... Hab ich auch gemacht. Einfach ne Email hinschicken!


----------



## Trailhog (26. Juni 2016)

@Bueck
Ich fahr mit Klickpedalen. Daher ziehe ich berghoch auch mit dem "hinteren" Pedal. Da bewegt sich dann auch die Kurbel.


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2016)

@Lexx85: Ich hätte erwartet, dass die ohne Dampferbolzen kommt - was hattest Du denn vorher für ein Maß und was mit der Carbonwippe?
Danke auch für den Tipp mit der Anfrage - hab ich eben mal gemacht ...


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Juni 2016)

Das Maß Is jetzt anders, die Schraube ist vll 5-7mm zu lang, bzw das Gewinde Is zu kurz. Man braucht auch neue Dämpferbuchsen. In der Größe 22,2x8


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2016)

Ahh, 22,2er Buchsen hab ich ja auch jetzt schon, ist halt ne ältere Fanes - mal sehen, ob ich noch so n Plaste-Teilchen bekomme


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Juni 2016)

Berichte mal...


----------



## scotty03 (26. Juni 2016)

Ich hab letztes Jahr umgerüstet, bei mir war die Schraube dabei. Ist eine mit Torx.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Mail geschrieben


----------



## Lexx85 (27. Juni 2016)

@Splash, hast du schon ne Rückmeldung bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (27. Juni 2016)

Bisher noch nicht, aber ich geb dem immer so 2-3 Tage, bin ja geduldiger Kunde


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2016)

@Lexx85 Update  Danke für den Tipp 

Auf meine Anfrage per Mail kam auch zeitnah eine Antwort, ich konnte noch eine Carbon-Wippe bestellen und Jü hatte mich drauf hingewiesen, dass Buchsenbreite 22,2 ist (Nachfrage ob ich neue Buchsen bräuchte), was bei mir aber nicht nötig war, da meine Fanes (Signatur #34) schon (oder noch) diese Buchsenbreite hatte. Bestellvorgang war smooth und seit 5 Minuten habe ich die Carbon-Wippe auch in der Hand. Das nenne ich mal so prompten Service am Kunden


----------



## Lexx85 (1. Juli 2016)

@Splash, ja top! 

Bei mir ging's auch flott! Die Schraube wurde wohl vergessen. Ist aber bereits bei mir, werde es mal durch wiegen und hier einstellen. Liebe den Service! Wirklich top!


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2016)

Der Dämpferbolzen hatte bei mir 10,6 gr., die Wippe ohne Dämpferbolzen 178 gr. - Altgewichte muss ich noch prüfen, bei mir ist es aber primär auch eine optische Angelegenheit, da meine alte Wippe raw ist ...


----------



## Lexx85 (1. Juli 2016)

Ja und auch da ich die Verstellung nicht brauche.


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, die habe ich auch noch nie wirklich genutzt. Ausgewogen hat es bei mir vom Gewicht eine Ersparnis von 90 Gramm gebracht und das optisch etwas rundere Aussehen für meinen Oldie. 

Schön wäre noch eine Carbon Druckstrebe mit Radstandsverstellung und ggf ein Monarch Plus als Ersatz für den Vivid Air ...


----------



## Lexx85 (1. Juli 2016)

Ich hab damals angefragt, da ging nur noch eine abgeänderte strebe, aber hier wäre die Radverstellung weggefallen. Ich denke das wird bei allen so sein, die Länge wäre dann fest auf 43,5. Die Verstellung nutz ich auf alle Fälle, deshalb bin ich bei Alu geblieben.

Den Monarch plus fahr ich in der fanes. Reicht für alles was ich fahre.


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2016)

Es gab auch eine kleine Serie Carbon-Streben mit Verstellung, die tauchen nur ganz selten mal irgendwo gebraucht erhältlich auf. Beim letzten Mal war ich zu langsam ...

Monarch Plus wäre ein Wunsch bei mir und sollte für meine Zwecke auch vollkommen ausreichend sein und deutlich weniger wiegen


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juli 2016)

Tipp, statt Monarch+, den Vector Air HLR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (1. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Tipp, statt Monarch+, den Vector Air HLR.


Ja?

Geht der gut?

Muss aber sagen, ich bin ein kleiner RS Fan!


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2016)

Bin auch RS-Fan, habe aber gerade von Vivid Air auf Vector HLR (Coil) gewechselt. Ich bin begeistert. Die Dämpfung ist beim Air dieselbe. Wenn es also um Gewicht geht, wäre die Air-Variante meine aktuelle Wahl.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. Juli 2016)

Verstehe, aber da mein Monarch noch recht frisch Is. Werde ihn wohl noch etwas behalten.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2016)

Ging ja auch eher um den Wechsel vom Vivid Air auf einen kleineren und leichteren Dämpfer. Bei der Fluffigkeit und Performance des Vivid bereut man bestimmt den Wechsel auf Monarch+. Der Vector lässt den Hinterbau seine Bügel-Eigenschaft bei deutlich mehr Feedback und Popp. Genau das, wonach ich gesucht habe. Wenn man dann den ganzen Vector-Air-Besitzern glaubt, ist der Air vom Coil nich so weit entfernt, wie man von der Bauform und Volumen vermuten mag.


----------



## sued893 (2. Juli 2016)

Hat mal einer den mcleod getestet  ?

Ich hab ein Inline finde den ziemlich gut , wesentlich besser als monarch .

Mich ärgert aber die service Politik von cc.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. Juli 2016)

Hab das jetzt schon öfter gehört mit dem schlechten service. Wie stellt sich das dar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (2. Juli 2016)

Ich bin ein Freund von selber machen zumindest von einfachen Sachen wie air can service .alleine um die aufzubekommen brauchst du ein sonder tool von cc .

Ansonsten läuft alles nur über Cosmic oder einen anderen Laden . Und kostet entsprechend. 

Ich denke dir kosten sind gerechtfertigt , nur hätte ich gerne die Möglichkeit es mir auszusuchen in ich 130 Euro in ein service stecke oder es eben selber mache . Da ist Rock shox klarer Gewinner.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Juli 2016)

Heute entdeckt, hatte im vergangenen Winter alle Lager getauscht und auch ordnungsgemäß eingeklebt


----------



## Lexx85 (5. Juli 2016)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Heute entdeckt, hatte im vergangenen Winter alle Lager getauscht und auch ordnungsgemäß eingeklebt




Ein paar Seiten zuvor wurde dieses Problem glaub ich schon einmal beschrieben.... Ich weiß nur nicht mehr auf welcher...


----------



## Adam1987 (5. Juli 2016)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Heute entdeckt, hatte im vergangenen Winter alle Lager getauscht und auch ordnungsgemäß eingeklebt



Kommst auf dauer nicht um das Titanschraubenset herum. Auch wenns hier keiner hören will, für ne Fehlkonstruktion dem Kunden 70€ abzunehmen weil man die Schrauben ja unbedingt aus Titan statt aus Edelstahl herstellen muss geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Lexx85 (5. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Kommst auf dauer nicht um das Titanschraubenset herum. Auch wenns hier keiner hören will, für ne Fehlkonstruktion dem Kunden 70€ abzunehmen weil man die Schrauben ja unbedingt aus Titan statt aus Edelstahl herstellen muss geht einfach nicht.




Was macht das titanset für einen Unterschied?


----------



## Adam1987 (5. Juli 2016)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Was macht das titanset für einen Unterschied?




Die Wippe beim Fanes ist sehr weich um querbelastungen auf das Federbein zu vermeiden. Bis zum V3 stützen sich die Wippenbolzen nur auf dem Lager und nicht nich noch zusätzlich auf der Wippe ab. Dadurch kann sich durch Querbelastungen das Lager nach und nach heraus arbeiten. 

Die Titanbolzen stützen sich mit ihrem großen Kopf ebenfalls auf der Wippe ab, dadurch kann sich das Lager nicht mehr herausarbeiten.


----------



## Lexx85 (5. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Die Wippe beim Fanes ist sehr weich um querbelastungen auf das Federbein zu vermeiden. Bis zum V3 stützen sich die Wippenbolzen nur auf dem Lager und nicht nich noch zusätzlich auf der Wippe ab. Dadurch kann sich durch Querbelastungen das Lager nach und nach heraus arbeiten.
> 
> Die Titanbolzen stützen sich mit ihrem großen Kopf ebenfalls auf der Wippe ab, dadurch kann sich das Lager nicht mehr herausarbeiten.



Ah verstehe.... Danke für erläutern...


----------



## Lexx85 (6. Juli 2016)

Hey Zusammen, ich hab mir die Carbonwippe gekauft. Beim montieren ist folgendes Problem aufgetaucht:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ich kann sie nicht fest ziehen, da der Spalt zu groß ist. Es sollte doch eigentlich passen... Oder?


----------



## Adam1987 (6. Juli 2016)

Da musste Passscheiben verwenden, bei der Lücke kannst auch normale Unterlegscheiben verwenden. Natürlich auf beiden Seiten gleich, damit das Federbein in beide Aufnahmen sauber fluchtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (8. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Die Wippe beim Fanes ist sehr weich um querbelastungen auf das Federbein zu vermeiden. Bis zum V3 stützen sich die Wippenbolzen nur auf dem Lager und nicht nich noch zusätzlich auf der Wippe ab. Dadurch kann sich durch Querbelastungen das Lager nach und nach heraus arbeiten.
> 
> Die Titanbolzen stützen sich mit ihrem großen Kopf ebenfalls auf der Wippe ab, dadurch kann sich das Lager nicht mehr herausarbeiten.



Na dann werd ich wohl mal in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen.

By the way, ich habe die Charger Pro LR dran. Die Lager laufen ganz schön rau, hat die schon mal jemand gewechselt? Im Netz findet man dazu relativ wenig.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2016)

Der Lagerwechsel ist simpel, solange man nicht an das Lager im Freilauf muss. Manchmal reicht aber auch ausspülen (Rost) und neu fetten. Wenn Du eine Anleitung zum Lagerwechsel brauchst, schreib mal. Wenn man sich den ganzen Spass ansieht, erklärt es sich aber gut von selbst. Lediglich am HR sollte man aufpassen, dass man nicht die Achse beschädigt.


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Lagerwechsel ist simpel, solange man nicht an das Lager im Freilauf muss. Manchmal reicht aber auch ausspülen (Rost) und neu fetten. Wenn Du eine Anleitung zum Lagerwechsel brauchst, schreib mal. Wenn man sich den ganzen Spass ansieht, erklärt es sich aber gut von selbst. Lediglich am HR sollte man aufpassen, dass man nicht die Achse beschädigt.



Hab gerade die Lager gereinigt, weil sie bei mir auch rau gelaufen sind. Läuft wieder wie eine eins und ohne kratzen.


----------



## Bueck (8. Juli 2016)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich wohl mal in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen.
> 
> By the way, ich habe die Charger Pro LR dran. Die Lager laufen ganz schön rau, hat die schon mal jemand gewechselt? Im Netz findet man dazu relativ wenig.


Hallo, wieso


Lexx85 schrieb:


> Ah verstehe.... Danke für erläutern...


Hallo, das mit dem Abstützen stimmt so nicht ganz.


Banana Joe schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich wohl mal in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen.
> 
> By the way, ich habe die Charger Pro LR dran. Die Lager laufen ganz schön rau, hat die schon mal jemand gewechselt? Im Netz findet man dazu relativ wenig.



Hallo,
das mit dem zusätzlichen Abstützen an der Wippe ist nicht so ganz richtig (@Adam1987 )
Das Lager in der Wippe hat einen Aussendurchmesser von 24mm und die Titanschraube hat nur 23,6mm somit kann an der CF-Wippe nix abgestützt werden (siehe Punkt 1 in der Skizze).
Die Lager sind bis zum Bund (Punkt 2) auf Anschlag eingepresst (Aussenring).
Die ganze Haltekraft vom Lager existiert nur über den Innenring durch Vorspannung der Titanschraube (Punkt 3).
Alles andere wäre Murks da ein Lager auf gar keinen Fall über den Innenring gespannt dann noch zusätzlich am Aussenring anliegt.
Das Lager würde dann schlecht laufen oder gar Klemmen. Da die Titanschraube aber einen frei gedrehten Absatz (Punkt 1) und somit Spiel zum Lageraussenring hat, ist alles Gut...
Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn Alutech da irgend was anderes entwickelt hätte.
Das die Schraube so einen großen Kopf hat ist einfach nur "schick" und man sieht das Lager nicht von aussen.
Mehr nicht ... 
Lager sind normalerweise über den Aussenring eingeklebt und sollten somit nicht wandern.
Gruß


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juli 2016)

Deswegen ist auch eine Igusscheibe zwischen Wippe und Schraube. Der breite Schraubenkopf dient nicht als Anschlag für das Lager, dass würde nicht funktionieren da hast du vollkommen recht.

Durch Querbelastungen und Verwindungen in der Wippe konnte sich das Lager bei den V3 und älter herausarbeiten, da die verwendete Norm Stahlschraube nur den Innenring klemmt. Der große Schraubenkopf der Titanschrauben kann genau diese Kräft auffangen. Da er durch seine größe sonst eine "verbindung" zwischen Innenringe-Wippe-Aussenring herstellen würde liegt zwischen Wippe und Schraubenkopf eine Igusscheibe, so das nur reine Querkräfte über den den Schraubenkopf aufgefangen werden.

Wenn die Dinger nur nen optischisches gimmik wären, würde sie nich ab V4 serie verbaut werden.

Fakt ist nunmal: 
Standardbolzen = herausrutschende Lager 
Titanbolzen = keine Probleme


----------



## Bueck (9. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist auch eine Igusscheibe zwischen Wippe und Schraube. Der breite Schraubenkopf dient nicht als Anschlag für das Lager, dass würde nicht funktionieren da hast du vollkommen recht.
> 
> Durch Querbelastungen und Verwindungen in der Wippe konnte sich das Lager bei den V3 und älter herausarbeiten, da die verwendete Norm Stahlschraube nur den Innenring klemmt. Der große Schraubenkopf der Titanschrauben kann genau diese Kräft auffangen. Da er durch seine größe sonst eine "verbindung" zwischen Innenringe-Wippe-Aussenring herstellen würde liegt zwischen Wippe und Schraubenkopf eine Igusscheibe, so das nur reine Querkräfte über den den Schraubenkopf aufgefangen werden.
> 
> ...



... Die Igusscheiben haben sind aber stärker als 0.2mm (=Absatzhöhe der Titanschraube) und somit wäre das nicht gut wenn diese Scheibe zwischen Lager und Schraubenkopf liegt --- dann drückt die Schraube auf den Aussenring und es ist keine ordentliche Lagerfunktion vorhanden. Es wäre maximal eine 0,2mm dicke Scheibe möglich. Dann streift es im Belastungsfall zwar aber das Wandern würde gestoppt.
Das einzige was sein kann wenn die Schraube ohne IGUS Scheibe verbaut wird (so ist es bei meimem Rahmen zumindest): Das Lager kann sich jetzt maximal 0,2mm bewegen und wandert dann nicht weiter raus da es am Schraubenkopf anliegt. Ist aber auch Pfusch, da ein Lager das sich auf längere Zeit um 0,2mm hin und her bewegen kann dann irgendwann im Lagersitzt verschleiß aufweist. Falls sich das eingeklebte Lager löst muss es einfach wieder neu verklebt werden um das Wandern zu unterbinden.

Übrigens: die Schrauben am Sennse 2,0 haben diesen großen Bund nicht mehr... kann sein das wir aneinander vorbei reden ...

Die Mechanisch bessere Lösung wäre sowieso so ein Schrägkugellager in O-Anordnung da hier wie gehabt der Innenring geklemmt wird und durch die O-Anordnung das Lager am Aussenring gehalten wird und gar nicht wander kann.
Solange in der Bikebranche weiterhin über all dort wo ausser Radialkräften auch noch Axialkräfte auftreten und nur herkömmliche Rillenkugellager alla 6902 / 628... etc. verbaut werden wird es auch weiterhin Probleme mit solchen Lagern geben, da diese nur bedingt für Axiale Kraftaufnahme taugen.
Siehe Bild mit Schrägkugellager - Wohin soll dort der Aussenring wandern können?  


oder:
ein 2-Reihiges Lager montieren ... dieses würde dann aber 3mm raus stehen ;-)
(ja.. ich sehe es gerade... der Aussendurchmesser passt an der Aktuellen Wippe auch nicht mit 22mm) ... muss Alutech halt eine andere Bohrung in die Wippe setzen. 22-11 und alles hält Bombe ...



Gruß


----------



## sued893 (9. Juli 2016)

Also das die Lager mit den Titan Bolzen nie raus gehen kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Ich hab das jetzt schon ein paar mal gehabt. Was wohl am meisten bringt ist einkleben.


----------



## daniel_MTB (11. Juli 2016)

Moin,

seitdem ich die neue Kettenstrebe mit Stützhülse verwende (Gewinde ist nun auf Umwerfer Seite), welche nicht mehr von der Gegenseite sondern von einer Madenschraube seitlich gekontert wird, löst sich meine Hauptwelle regelmäßig.

Montiert habe ich sie mit normalem Montagefett ohne Schraubensicherung (Wie von Jü empfohlen) und ordentlich angezogen (Geht ja jetzt dank Stützhülse).

habt ihr eventuell einen Tipp wie ich das Lösen beheben kann? Nach 2 Stunden Tour fängt immer wieder das Knarzen an, was ziemlich nervt und ich muss das Teil wieder anziehen.

Danke!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## zuspät (17. Juli 2016)

hi leute, sagt mal sind die igus-scheiben zwischen wippenbolzen und schraubenkopf serie beim V4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basinga (22. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe bei meiner Fanes V3.0 vor einiger Zeit den Roco WC durch einen Cane Creek Double Barrel ersetzt. 
Macht sich wirklich super inder Fanes und der Hinterbau arbeitet wirklich butterweich und klebt förmlich am Boden.
Das Problem das ich habe jetzt habe vor allem wenn es ruppiger wird und viele Löcher oder Bremswellen auf der trecke sind kommt die Gabel nicht mehr mit.
Zur Zeit fahre ich die Lyrik RC2 Solo Air DH und würde diese gerne gegen eine Stahlfedergabel ersetzten.
Jetzt ist mir beim stöbern aber aufgefallen, dass es immer weniger 26" Gabeln zu kaufen gibt und alle abervkauft werden.
Hätte eigentlich gernr eine Totem oder eine Fox Van 36. 
Die Totem fällt leider raus, da es diese nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt.

Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch eine neue Gabel zu besorgen oder macht es mehr Sinn sich entwerder ein Sennes als Freerider aufzubauen oder ein Sennes als Downhiler zusätzlich zur Fanes zu besorgen für alles war ruppiger wird und für Bikeparks und die Fanes für Touren zu behalten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Alumini (22. Juli 2016)

Die Sennes deckt als FR schon ein weites Spektrum von Tour bis DH ab. Wenn Dir das mal zu wenig werden sollte, ne Doppelbrücke rein und los. Sennes und Fanes finde ich zu nah beisammen. Mein Wunschpartner wäre ein Teibun für größere Touren, Technisches und Endurorennen.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2016)

Bau die Lyrik auf Stahlfeder um. Habe ich auch gerade gemacht, funzt super.


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2016)

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen! 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## nrgmac (23. Juli 2016)

Wenn es vorne auch schön "butterweich" werden soll, dann wirf mal einen Blick auf die Zocchi 55 RC3 Ti. In 26" ist die Wahl eben recht eng und die alten Gabelserien von RS und Fox kommen da mit dem Hinterbau (m.M.n.) nicht mit. Hatte im alten Bike zunächst Lyrik Coil und 36 Van (alt) und war ziemlich enttäuscht. Die Kennlinien haben mir über haupt nicht gepasst. Bei der neuen 36 sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus, von RS bin ich nach div. Defektorgien geheilt.


----------



## Adam1987 (23. Juli 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wenn es vorne auch schön "butterweich" werden soll, dann wirf mal einen Blick auf die Zocchi 55 RC3 Ti. In 26" ist die Wahl eben recht eng und die alten Gabelserien von RS und Fox kommen da mit dem Hinterbau (m.M.n.) nicht mit. Hatte im alten Bike zunächst Lyrik Coil und 36 Van (alt) und war ziemlich enttäuscht. Die Kennlinien haben mir über haupt nicht gepasst. Bei der neuen 36 sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus, von RS bin ich nach div. Defektorgien geheilt.



Derzeit gibt's die MZ 350 ncr ti für 600 beim Probikeshop.com. Ist zwar ne 650b Gabel, aber ist ja eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich werfe nochmal die mattoc mit irt in den Ring. Wahrscheinlich keine klassische Freeride Gabel. Taugt mir sehr gut.

Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen kann man bestimmt problemlos mit 26 fahren. Neue Lyrik, ne 36 oder die neue Durolux.

Die zocchi ist bestimmt geil aber schwierig zu beschaffen und wenn da mal was dran ist wird das vermutlich zum Alptraum.

Von der 350 ncr ti würde ich die Finger lassen.


----------



## nrgmac (23. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt's die MZ 350 ncr ti für 600 beim Probikeshop.com. Ist zwar ne 650b Gabel, aber ist ja eigentlich kein Problem.


Kann mit der 55 nicht mit....
Service ist auch kein großes Problem.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juli 2016)

Ich verstehe iwie nicht, wie man von der Kennlinie einer Van enttäuscht sein kann  - und wieso eine Lyrik RC2DH schlecht ist (ausser sie ist kaputt)?


----------



## Risiko (24. Juli 2016)

Nach rund 6 Monaten hat heute im Park bei massivem Matsch der Hinterbau angefangen zu knarzen. Das wird das Hauptlager sein oder? Oder sollte ich gleiche alle Lager reinigen/fetten oder ggf. austauschen?


----------



## basinga (24. Juli 2016)

Die Lyrik ist ja keineswegs schlecht aber kommt halt mit dem Hinterbau nicht mehr mit.
Die ist jetzt aber auch schon 2 Jahre alt und noch nicht gewartet.

Was würde ein umbau auf coil kosten und knna man das selber machen?
Würde ich dann gleichzeitig mit einem Service verbinden wenn man das auch selber machen kann.
Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine ordentliche Anleitung wie das geht?

Grüße


----------



## nrgmac (24. Juli 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe iwie nicht, wie man von der Kennlinie einer Van enttäuscht sein kann  - und wieso eine Lyrik RC2DH schlecht ist (ausser sie ist kaputt)?



Kann man mit Deiner Erklärung zum Monarch verglichen. Fühlt sich im Vergleich irgendwie hölzern an und gibt gefühlt nie den richtigen Federweg frei. Muss man mögen und zu der Gruppe gehöre ich nicht, zudem die alte Van Sack schwer und die Lyrik unsensiebel war und ständig mit Defekten glänzte.


----------



## zuspät (24. Juli 2016)

mein fanes v4 hat auch geknarzt, ich hab alle bolzen bis auf die des hauptlager (zu umständlich kurbel usw. demontiere) gereinigt, gefettet und wieder neu verschraubt mit schraubensicherung. das knarzen is weg. 

wie fixiert ihr die verschiebbaren ausfallenden? ich möcht gerne die kurze einstellung fahren leider verschiebt sich auf der linken seite der schlitten. gibts da irgendwo ne drehmomentangabe für die drei schrauben?

btw die igus-lagerscheiben sind nicht immer dabei, das missverständnis konnte geklärt werden --> danke jürgen


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juli 2016)

Links die vom Bremssattel kann schon Drehmoment ab, die kleinen selber nicht. 
Links ist mir noch nie gerutscht


----------



## Risiko (24. Juli 2016)

Danke, dann mach ich das auch mal. 

Hast du dazu die Lager ausgebaut oder nur von der einen Seite gefettet? Muss man beim Ausbau der Lager etwas spezielles beachten?

Für die Radstandverstellung 5 nm wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Aber: Wieviel Drehmoment die Lagerschrauben?


----------



## zuspät (24. Juli 2016)

ich hab die schrauben und die bolzen raus gemacht, alles gesäubert, die lager kurz auf festen sitz und äh drehbarkeit geprüft und dann mit fett und schraubensicherung wieder zusammengeschraubt. drehmoment würd mich auch interessieren, im video geht des auch net richtig hervor. 
jedenfalls läuft meine bude wieder bis auf das kleine ausfallendenproblem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (24. Juli 2016)

Ok, kann man die Lager eigentlich ohne Spezialwerkzeug ein- und wieder ausbauen?


----------



## zuspät (24. Juli 2016)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sind die lager mit schraubensicherung eingeklebt, mit sanfter gewalt sollte man die aber raus bekommen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juli 2016)

Hauptlager und sanfte Gewalt? Nunja. Ich habe beim ersten Wechseln geflucht und jetzt beim Zweiten auch. Und ich habe sie ja selber mit superwenig grün eingeklebt das erste Mal. Vieeeeel Wumms nötig!


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2016)

basinga schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist ja keineswegs schlecht aber kommt halt mit dem Hinterbau nicht mehr mit.
> Die ist jetzt aber auch schon 2 Jahre alt und noch nicht gewartet.
> 
> Was würde ein umbau auf coil kosten und knna man das selber machen?
> ...



Gibt es bei YouTube zuhauf. Problem für den Umbau sind weniger die Kosten, als alle Teile zu bekommen. Man kann auf U-Turn Coil oder ohne Verstellung umbauen. Bei U-Turn sind Feder, Top-Cap und Schaft ein Teil, bei Coil ohne Verstellung einzelne Teile. Dazu kommt bei U-Turn der Verstellknopf mit Federn und Kugeln und bei beiden Varianten Bodenkappe mit Negativ-Feder, Hülse zur Verlängerung auf 170 mm und Sleeve zum Schutz des Tauchrohres.

Gute Bezugsquellen für Gabel-Teile sind übrigens:

Gabelprofi.de
Mountainbikes.net
TNC-hamburg.com
Hibike.de

Zu den Inlets: Die kleinen Schrauben fixieren die Inlets nur, wirklich gehalten werden die von der Achse. Wenn die richtig angezogen ist, sollte da nix rutschen.


----------



## zuspät (25. Juli 2016)

hab mal die bedienungsanleitung rausgekramt (warum bin ich da vorher net drauf gekommen?)

horst-link: nach gefühl und freigängigkeit kontern
radstandverstellung: 5Nm (seitliche Verschraubung, je seite2x)
dämpferaufnahme hauptrahmen: 10Nm
dämpferaufnahme wippe: 10Nm
drehpunkt wippe/hauptrahmen: 10Nm
drehpunkt wippe/druckstrebe: 10Nm
hauptschwingenlager: nach gefühl und freigängigkeit festziehen und mittels mittelfester schraubensicherung einkleben, zusätzlich mit madenschraube konntern.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juli 2016)

Anmerkung:

HorstLink: Ich mache auf die Edelstahl- (früher Alu-) Schraube Sicherungslack und ich kontere mit wirklich viel Kraft (über die innenliegende Madenschraube), denn ich habe in meinem Umfeld mehr als einen Verlust der Schraube zu verzeichnen. Die aktuelle Fanes hat da wieder Rillenkugellager, wie es da ist, weiß ich nicht. Meine Tips sind für die Igusgleitlagerhorstlinks.

Hauptschwinge: Sofern man die Innenhülse im Lager hat (und vllt. auch mit passenden Passscheiben (siehe Alutech-Shop) dafür gesorgt hat, das es wirklich passt, kann man das Lager richtig gut zuknallen, denn die Passung wird über die Hülse (und Passscheiben) erreicht. Nichts mehr mit zu fest oder zu locker, aber es MUSS halt passen sonst frist es das Lager.


----------



## Risiko (25. Juli 2016)

Habe jetzt alle Lager nachgefettet ohne sie auszubauen. Ein paar hatten tatsächlich fast kein Fett mehr. Danach liefen wieder alle relativ leicht. Leider knarzt es noch immer. Woran kann das noch liegen? Die Dämpferaufnahme habe ich noch nicht angeschaut..Das Geräusch ist auch schwer zu lokalisieren...


----------



## zuspät (25. Juli 2016)

kurbel, pedale, sattelklemme, sattel, dämpferaufnahme...


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2016)

... Innenlager, Horstlink, zu stramm gespanntes Hauptlager, Wippe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (25. Juli 2016)

Ne ist schon eindeutig das fahrwerk. Horstlink hab ich 16 nm, hauptlager 20, rest 10 so wie in den tutorials.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2016)

Hauptlager mit 20 Nm angezogen? Das scheint mir deutlich zu fest. Es soll gerade so viel angezogen werden, dass das Lager spielfrei ist. Selbst mit der Stützhülse empfinde ich 20 Nm also zu viel. Da würde ich handfest anziehen.


----------



## Risiko (25. Juli 2016)

Das wird in dem Alutechvideo zur Fanes 4.0 allerdings so empfohlen. Habs jetzt mit 16 versucht, knarzt immer noch.

Ich habe akustisch den Eindruck, dass das knacken von der Wippe kommt. Wobei die Lager hier eigentlich schön rund liefen. Vllt. mal Dämpfer ausbauen. Es knarzt immer im ganz oberen Federbereich und ganz unten-


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2016)

Hmmm, dann wohl mit Stützhülse. Ohne wäre es deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Risiko (25. Juli 2016)

hab auch die leichtgängigkeit der Kettenstrebe getestet, als es auseinandergebaut war.


----------



## Risiko (26. Juli 2016)

So, nochmal Dämpfer ausgebaut, bushings gereinigt und gefettet. Nützt leider alles nichts. Obwohl sich die Lager gut drehen lassen, meinte der Jürgen, dass die wohl ausgetauscht werden müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (26. Juli 2016)

Hat von euch schon jemand die Lager ohne Einpresswerkzeug getauscht? Müsste doch wenn man vorsichtig ist auch mit nem Handschraubstock gehen. Man kann ja auch noch das alte Lager als Unterlage nehmen.


----------



## sued893 (26. Juli 2016)

Naja einen gewindestab und ein paar Karo Scheiben sollten es auch tun.  Der Heißluftfön ist übrigens ein sehr guter Freund bei basteleien an der Fanes. 

Gefühlt beziehen sich hier 30 % der Postings auf Lager tauschen also einfach mal durch schauen hier lohnt sich.


----------



## Risiko (26. Juli 2016)

alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Risiko (28. Juli 2016)

Also ohne passendes Werkzeug nicht die geringste Chance die Lager rauszubekommen. Die inneren am Horstlink gingen noch beim Rest bewegt sich nix.


----------



## sued893 (28. Juli 2016)

Heißluftfön ist glaube ich wichtig eine Zeit lang wurden die Lager mit Hochfest eingeklebt


----------



## Risiko (28. Juli 2016)

hab ich leider kein :/ Ich gebs morgen zum aus- und einpressen an den Mechaniker meines Vertrauens...


----------



## Risiko (4. August 2016)

So, ich habe alle Lager vom Fachmann tauschen lassen, leider knackt es, besonders im tiefen Federweg, noch immer. Mit den Fingern lassen sich die Lager perfekt drehen, auch mit  ausgebautem Dämpfer oder wenn keine Luft drin ist, kann ich komplett weich einfedern ohne Geräusche oder so.

Das einzige was mit bei der Montage aufgefallen ist: Ich schraube ja zuerst die Wippe an, dann die Kettenstrebe ans Hauptlager, dann die Sitzstrebe an den Horstlink. Wenn ich dann die Sitzstrebe mit der Wippe verbinden will, stelle ich fest, dass das ganze nicht perfekt mittig sitzt. Ich muss also die Strebe gut 1cm nach rechts biegen, damit ich sie auf die Wippe bekomme. Meint ihr daran kanns noch liegen? Oder ist das normal? Langsam bin ich echt etwas genervt..

Ach ja: Das knacken kommt ziemlich sicher von der Wippe. Hostlink, Tretlager u.a. kann ich ausschließen, Dämpfer, Drehmomente usw. müssten eigentlich auch passen.


----------



## sued893 (4. August 2016)

1 cm erscheint mir extrem viel. 

Bin aber auch kein Experte. 

Ich musste da auch etwas biegen aber ich meine nicht das es 1 cm war.


----------



## Risiko (4. August 2016)

ja, vielleicht waren es auch nur 0,7cm oder so. Ich muss jetzt nicht mit aller Gewalt biegen oder so, aber schon so, dass es mir aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2016)

Was denn nun? mm oder cm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (4. August 2016)

ups sorry 0,6cm natürlich. MM wären ja im Grunde nix..


----------



## imun (4. August 2016)

Salut in die Runde
Hab mit nen Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut und wollte mal wissen, ob es noch Leute mit diesen gibt und was ihr so für Federn fahrt? Hab ca 110kg und ne 550x2.8 verbaut und die scheint mir ziemlich hart zu sein. Die 450 passt besser aber wenn ich mal nen Federrechner frage sagt er 575
Ich muss ja die Feder anlegen an den Ring und dann maximal 3 Umdrehungen  drehen. Aber dann kann ich sie trotzdem im Dämpfer leicht bewegen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tipps


----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2016)

Ist die Feder gebraucht? Welcher Dämpfer? Welche Feder? (Hersteller) Stahlfeder? Titanfeder?

Ich fahre eine 500er Feder im Vector HLR. Die Federate finde ich mit Stahlfeder in der Lyrik sehr passend. Mit Luft war mir die Lyrik in Verbindung mit dem Vector zu weich (Balance fehlte) oder mit mehr Druck zu bockig. Ich liege vom Gewicht ähnlich und lag im Rechner zwischen 450er und 500er Feder (je nach SAG). Eine 550er Feder wäre mir wohl zu hart, bin ja kein Profi.


----------



## imun (4. August 2016)

Die 550 ist neu und Stahl
Die 450 ist gebraucht und Stahl
Dämpfer ein Fox DHX 4.0 und die Federn sind auch von Fox


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2016)

450 fahre ich mit 92kg, und die schlägt ab und an durch (Vivid Coil, paar Jahre alt).

Stahlfedern sind ziemlich ungenau kalibriert und leiern mit der Zeit etwas aus (wenn sie gefahren werden).
Allerdings ist der Hinterbau der Fanes NICHT für Stahlfedern ausgelegt, da er gegen Ende linear bleibt. Da ist Durchschlagen in gewissem Maße normal.


----------



## tadea nuts (4. August 2016)

Fahre mit 100 kg eine 500er Stahlfeder in einem MZ roco tst r.


----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Hinterbau der Fanes NICHT für Stahlfedern ausgelegt, da er gegen Ende linear bleibt. Da ist Durchschlagen in gewissem Maße normal.



Oder sogar degressiv. Da hilft dann ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer, bei dem mittels Luftkammer die End-Progression angepasst werden kann, so wie beim Elka Stage oder eben beim Vector.


----------



## zec (4. August 2016)

@Risiko: Auch wenn du sagst, dass es deiner Meinung nach der Horst Link nicht sein kann - kontrollier doch mal wie es bei deinem Hinterbau bei diesem Test (ab min 4:13) aussieht ->


----------



## Risiko (5. August 2016)

Danke, aber ich habe hinten normale Schrauben mit Lagern drin und nicht die Iguslager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (6. August 2016)

Danke für die Infos 

Dann fahre ich erstmal die 550'er und besorge mir ne 500'er. Dann sollte es gut passen. Vielleicht dann mal noch ein X Fusion oder Vivid wenn mal ein gutes Angebot kommt.

Hatte meine Fanes mal mit Coil Fahrwerk aufgebaut und bin 2 Jahre gefahren, weil die mir dann doch zu schwer und mein einziges Rad war hab ich sie mit Air aufgebaut. Aber jetzt hab ich auch ein zweites leichteres Rad und Bau sie wieder als Coil um für Park und so. Damals hatte ich nen Kage drinnen mit 450'er Feder. Aber war auch nicht so recht zufrieden. Kollegen fahren den DHX 4.0 und sind begeistert. Deshalb hab ich mir den jetzt auch geholt. Vorn arbeitet eine Totem


----------



## zec (14. August 2016)

In der Galerie ist wohl nicht der richtige Platz für meine Frage, also hier noch einmal:

Möchte meinem Fanes AM im Winter etwas Gutes tun und neben dem Wippenbolzen Titan-Tuning-Set auch neue Lager einbauen. Hat das jemand von euch schon getan und weiß dadurch, welche Lager dafür benötigt werden? Auf der Alutech-Homepage gibt's bei den Ersatzteilen für die Fanes AM 1.0 nur die Wippenlager und die Igus-Gleitlager für den Horstlink.
Fehlen also noch die Lager für die Druckstreben und das Hauptlager, zu denen ich noch keine Daten gefunden habe.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (14. August 2016)

Funktioniert das Fahrwerk auch noch vernünftig bei Rock Shox M/M?

ALUTECH hat sonst immer meine ich L/M drin.

Gruß


----------



## zec (14. August 2016)

Hängt mMn wohl auch von deinem Gewicht ab. Hatte mit meinen 60kg vorher den Monarch mit M-Zugstufe im Fanes und da war mir die komplett offene Zugstufe zu langsam. Bei schweren Fahrern könnte es mit der M-Zugstufe evtl. funktionieren.


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2016)

zec schrieb:


> In der Galerie ist wohl nicht der richtige Platz für meine Frage, also hier noch einmal:
> 
> Möchte meinem Fanes AM im Winter etwas Gutes tun und neben dem Wippenbolzen Titan-Tuning-Set auch neue Lager einbauen. Hat das jemand von euch schon getan und weiß dadurch, welche Lager dafür benötigt werden? Auf der Alutech-Homepage gibt's bei den Ersatzteilen für die Fanes AM 1.0 nur die Wippenlager und die Igus-Gleitlager für den Horstlink.
> Fehlen also noch die Lager für die Druckstreben und das Hauptlager, zu denen ich noch keine Daten gefunden habe.



Da Hauptlager und Druckstrebe soweit gleich sind, sollten dieselben Lager passen, wie bei der Fanes. Zur Not schaust Du mal nach, steht ja auf den Dichtscheiben.

Insgesamt solltest Du folgendes brauchen: 61902 2RS, 608 2S, 628 2RS.


----------



## zec (15. August 2016)

Super danke - hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon einmal weiter  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (15. August 2016)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Fahrwerk auch noch vernünftig bei Rock Shox M/M?
> 
> ALUTECH hat sonst immer meine ich L/M drin.
> 
> Gruß


Moin, 
die zugstufe sollte immer die schnellstmögliche Variante haben, egal wie schwer der Fahrer ist. Eine zu langsame zugstufe limitiert die Performance des Hinterbaus.  Aus dem Grund bin ich ein Fan der dt swiss Dämpfer, leider sind die im Druckstufenmanagement eingeschränkt aber durchaus sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. August 2016)

Und ich bin der Meinung, dass zu oft mit einer zu schnellen Zugstufe gefahren wird und der ganze Bock dadurch unruhig wird. Lieber mal ein wenig im Federweg drin hängen, als immer kleine Kicks mitzukriegen, wenn die Zugstufe schnell rausfährt. Ja, bei nem "richtigen" Dämpfer kann man Kicken auch bei HS-Zugstufe unterbinden. Allerdings da nur bei einem dicken Einschlag. 

Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Gabel. Superschnelle Zugstufe ist für die Meisten eher kontraproduktiv, denn die Gabel kickt dann auch auf die Arme durch, wenn sie schnell aus der Zugstufe fährt.


----------



## ollo (15. August 2016)

Natürlich sollte sie nur so schnell sein das sie nicht kickt, das geben aber einige Dämpfer an sich schon nicht von der einstellbarkeit her (zumindest bei den die ich in den letzten 6jahren in meiner Fanes hatte). Das schöne am dt sind 45 Klicks für die zugstufe, da kann man mal besser erleben was der Hinterbau der Fanes kann, bisher haben andere Dämpfer  bis auf den vivid und Cane creek den Hinterbau in der Performance limitiert.


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2016)

Meine Erfahrung: Der Hinterbau wird viel stärker von der Kennlinie des Dämpfers, also im Wesentlichen vom Volumen kastriert (bei Luftdämpfern). Die Wirksamkeit/Einstellbarkeit der Zugstufe fand ich bei allen vier in der Fanes getesteten Dämpfern bisher ausreichend. Vivid Air MK I und II, RP23, Vector HLR Coil.


----------



## tadea nuts (15. August 2016)

Ich bin da ratlos.  Die Zugriffe war nie so richtig das Problem bei mir. Der verbaute fox ctd war nicht schlecht, nur müsste ich den mit viel psi fahren bei 100 kg. Da war er vom ansprechverhalten schlecht. Mit weniger drück ging es, ist nur immer durchgerauscht. Wechsel auf mz roco coil hat mich auch nicht überzeugt. Ansprechen fand ich nicht besser, ist aber nicht durchgerauscht. 
Bei beiden Dämpfern empfand ich die zugstufeneinstellumg schwierig. Bei kleinen Hindernissen bergauf oder in der Ebene müsste ich schon viel zugstufe geben damit es nicht unangenehm nachwippt. Die Einstellung bergab, gerade bei wutzelteppichen, hat zum Verhärten des Hinterbaus geführt. Na ja, entweder abspecken oder einen potenten luftdämpfer finden.


----------



## imun (16. August 2016)

Welcher Vivid Air ist denn der beste für die Fanes? Vorne fahre ich Totem Coil und hab ca 110kg fahrfertig.


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2016)

Ich fand die erste Generation besser. Bei der 2. Generation hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der eine andere Endprogression hatte. Vielleicht war es auch nur Gewohnheit, aber der alte Vivid fühlte sich besser und satter an.


----------



## imun (16. August 2016)

Und bis wann war die 1. Generation?


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2016)

Weiß ich nicht genau. Bei der ersten Generation stellt man die Endingstroke Dämpfung noch mit Inbus ein, bei der neuen mit eine Rädchen. Die neue Generation hat also 2 Einstellrädchen am Piggy.


----------



## Aninaj (16. August 2016)

Hallöle, ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Frage hier nicht ganz falsch. 

Gibt es im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis jemandem mit einer Fanes in S, der mich mal Probefahren lassen würde? Idealerweise den V5 Rahmen...

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2016)

Guggsdu hier


----------



## Aninaj (16. August 2016)

Besten Dank. Da schau ich mal. Hab da wohl in der Suchfunktion nicht die ganz richtige Wortkombi gehabt.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (17. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: Der Hinterbau wird viel stärker von der Kennlinie des Dämpfers, also im Wesentlichen vom Volumen kastriert (bei Luftdämpfern). Die Wirksamkeit/Einstellbarkeit der Zugstufe fand ich bei allen vier in der Fanes getesteten Dämpfern bisher ausreichend. Vivid Air MK I und II, RP23, Vector HLR Coil.



Was fährt sich denn deiner Meinung besser kleine oder große Luftkammer?

Beim Stahldampfer fahrt sich die härtere Feder über alles gesehen besser. Insbesondere mehr Reserven und bessere Reaktion auf kleine Schlage.


----------



## hasardeur (18. August 2016)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Was fährt sich denn deiner Meinung besser kleine oder große Luftkammer?
> 
> Beim Stahldampfer fahrt sich die härtere Feder über alles gesehen besser. Insbesondere mehr Reserven und bessere Reaktion auf kleine Schlage.



Die richtige Größe. Bei der Stahlfeder wirst Du wohl auch nur 25 oder 50 hoch gehen und nicht 500er statt 350er fahren. Der Vivid Air könnte ein paar Volumenspacer gebrauchen, um mehr Popp zu bekommen. Den Aufwand habe ich aber bisher gescheut. Der alte Monarch+ und eben auch die normalen Fox Float haben mMn zu wenig Volumen. Den Debonair gibt es ja mit recht großen Luftkammern. Der wäre also einen Versuch wert, wenn man nicht auf DH-Dämpfer gehen will.
Im Grunde stimme ich Dir zu, ich fahre auch eine 500er statt 450er Feder und bin sehr zufrieden. In der Gabel will ich jetzt mal von extra hart auf hart wechseln, weil ich den Federweg nicht ausnutze. Die Balance zusammen mit der 500er hinten ist jedoch klasse. Also mal sehen.


----------



## imun (18. August 2016)

Hab in meiner Totem auch die Harte statt der Extraharten drinne bei 0.11t und hinten die 550'er im DHX 4
Gestern das erste mal auf dem Trail getestet und für gut befunden. Nun muss ich mich an das Setup von HS und LSC heran wagen. Aber dummerweise auch festgestellt, dass der ganze Rahmen iwie knackt 
Also werde ich ihn mal auseinander nehmen und alle Lager wechseln, hab schon alle da. Könnte aber auch von der Gabelkrone kommen, was ich natürlich nicht hoffe


----------



## xalex (20. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir zuletzt fast den linken Daumen abgebrochen hab mit dem alten Topswing 2*9, hab ich nun den neuen Sideswing XT montiert: genial leichtes Schalten, und die hässliche Schlaufe ist auch weg.
> PS: aber Achtung, größer wie der 34er Bashguard geht nicht, da der Umwerfer sich ja nicht nach oben bewegt und die Langlöcher für mehr nicht ausreichen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 492013



Hi!

kannst Du noch sagen, ob du die zweifach oder die dreifach Version montiert hast? Danke!


----------



## imun (20. September 2016)

Servus 
Da mir letztens der Rahmen der Fanes 2 gerissen ist muss ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen holen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Fanes 4??
Würde gern bei 26" bleiben und da fällt die Fanes 5 raus


----------



## freeflohrider (20. September 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Servus
> Da mir letztens der Rahmen der Fanes 2 gerissen ist muss ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen holen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Fanes 4??
> Würde gern bei 26" bleiben und da fällt die Fanes 5 raus



Bin mit der Fanes 4 echt  zufrieden. Hatte eher Probleme mit den Anbauteilen und dann auch leider mit dem Service von Alutech. Irgendwie wirken sie manchmal so als wäre ihnen der Laden etwas über den Kopf gewachsen (ist nicht böse gemeint)
Ich fahre sie hauptsächlich mit 650b oder einem Mix (650b vorne und 26" hinten). Finde das Tretlager bei komplett 26" etwas tief, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jakten (20. September 2016)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Ich fahre sie hauptsächlich mit 650b oder einem Mix (650b vorne und 26" hinten). Finde das Tretlager bei komplett 26" etwas tief, aber das ist Geschmackssache.



Und ich bei komplett 650b zu hoch 
Fahre also hinten 26".

Ich mag meine Fanes 4.0 sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. September 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Da mir letztens der Rahmen der Fanes 2 gerissen ist



Wo ist der Rahmen denn gerissen? Hast Du ein Bild?


----------



## imun (20. September 2016)

Also ich hatte mit dem Jürgen ein sehr gutes Gespräch gerade und hab mir die Fanes 4 als Rahmen bestellt. Nur dieses Mal nicht in Schwarz sondern nehme Eisblau 
Und in XL statt in L
Wird mir besser passen bei 188cm da ich die L doch recht klein fand die letzten 4 Jahre


----------



## imun (20. September 2016)

Werde vorne auch 27,5 und hinten 26 fahren 
Steuersatz hat sich ja über die Evo Stufen nicht geändert nehme ich an


----------



## freeflohrider (20. September 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 530516
> Also ich hatte mit dem Jürgen ein sehr gutes Gespräch gerade und hab mir die Fanes 4 als Rahmen bestellt. Nur dieses Mal nicht in Schwarz sondern nehme Eisblau
> Und in XL statt in L
> Wird mir besser passen bei 188cm da ich die L doch recht klein fand die letzten 4 Jahre


Gab es eine Crash oder kannst du nicht nachvollziehen weshalb er da reißt? Finde es von Alutech auch etwas schwach nur 2 Jahre Garantie zu geben. Bei anderen Herstelleren würde der Rahmen jetzt getauscht bzw. hättest ein Crahsreplacement.


----------



## imun (20. September 2016)

Ich will jetzt mal nicht über Alutech meckern. Bin bisher immer zufrieden gewesen. Und es gab keinen Crash. Wir gehen von Materialübermüdung aus. Wenn ich wollte, würde er ihn neu schweißen und neu eloxieren. Aber da er mir eigentlich eh immer zu klein war und den sowieso keiner mehr gebraucht abkauft lass ich es einfach so.


----------



## imun (20. September 2016)

Und das mit den 2 Jahren Garantie wusstest ja vorher, oder?
Geben auch nicht mehr viele Hersteller 5 Jahre. Oder du zahlst halt mindestens  nen 1000'er mehr als bei Alutech. Ich hab den 4'er jetzt neu für 900€ bekommen. Schau mal was du so gebrauchtes im Bikemarkt für das Geld bekommst. Nen 4 Jahre altes Liteville für 1200€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (20. September 2016)

Jürgen sagt selber, dass er ja auch mehr Garantie geben würde, aber dann kostet der Rahmen dementsprechend auch mehr und das will auch keiner zahlen von euch. Aber das mit dem Crashreplacement wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. Ich bin trotzdem zufrieden und wenn er wieder 4 Jahre hält ist doch alles gut. Hab meinen Spaß mit der 2 gehabt und deshalb bin ich auch bei Alutech geblieben


----------



## freeflohrider (20. September 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Und das mit den 2 Jahren Garantie wusstest ja vorher, oder?
> Geben auch nicht mehr viele Hersteller 5 Jahre. Oder du zahlst halt mindestens  nen 1000'er mehr als bei Alutech. Ich hab den 4'er jetzt neu für 900€ bekommen. Schau mal was du so gebrauchtes im Bikemarkt für das Geld bekommst. Nen 4 Jahre altes Liteville für 1200€


Ich mag meine Fanes auch, aber einiges ist halt nicht sauber abgelaufen und die Geschichte mit der Garantie wusste ich vor 2 Jahren muss aber mittlerweile sagen, dass auch kleine Hersteller wie Propain mehr Garantie geben. Mal von Canyon mit 6 Jahren ganz zu schweigen. 
Das ist ein super Preis für die Fanes 4.0, aber halt auch ein Abverkauf. Einen Propain Tyee Rahmen gab es z.B. im Abverkauf für 599€. 
Und nochmal die Fanes ist ein super Rad, aber deswegen gibt es von meinerseite auch einige Kritikpunkte an Alutech.


----------



## Lexx85 (24. September 2016)

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, ich hätte jetzt auch öfters Kontakt mit Alutech. Hat alles prima funktioniert...


----------



## imun (24. September 2016)

Will mein Coil Fahrwerk in der neuen vielleicht doch nicht weiter fahren. Liebäugel jetzt mit nem Fox Float X Kashima und ner Fox Float 34 oder 36 Kashima oder normal. Fährt sowas jemand hier?
Will eigentlich keine Pike mehr, die hatte ich schon vor dem Totem für 2 Jahre drinnen und wollte vielleicht doch mal ins Fox Lager schauen


----------



## xalex (24. September 2016)

Ups, das ist schon sehr Geschmackssache. Zum Dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen.
Ich fahre die Float 36, mir gefällt das Dämpfungsverhalten wenn es richtig ruppig wird besser als das der Pike. 
Wenn ich nochmal entscheiden müsste, würde ich aber eine Pike mit AWK nehmen, da kann imho die Fox nicht mehr mithalten, trotz der (für mich besseren) Dämpfung. Mit den ganzen Dämpfungs tunings für die Pike habe ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## freeflohrider (24. September 2016)

xalex schrieb:


> Ups, das ist schon sehr Geschmackssache. Zum Dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen.
> Ich fahre die Float 36, mir gefällt das Dämpfungsverhalten wenn es richtig ruppig wird besser als das der Pike.
> Wenn ich nochmal entscheiden müsste, würde ich aber eine Pike mit AWK nehmen, da kann imho die Fox nicht mehr mithalten, trotz der (für mich besseren) Dämpfung. Mit den ganzen Dämpfungs tunings für die Pike habe ich keine Erfahrung


Ich fahre die Pike mit Fasttuning (3 Way Kit gibts bei MRC-Trading) und muss sagen das ist schon richtig geil. Hinten habe ich noch den Monarch Plus RC3 drin.


----------



## Marce007 (24. September 2016)

Ich habe einen Float X in der Fanes und bin sehr zufrieden. Es ist ein wenig tricky, den richtigen Luftdruck zu finden.
Ist bei mir mit 0,1t fahrfertig aber nie ganz leicht.
Ich fahre meistens mit ca. 30% SAG, da isser schön fluffig.
Den Trail Mode braucht man zwar eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber zum Beispiel auf nem Flowtrail recht cool, um mehr Popp zu haben.
Allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich zu einem CCDB könnte schon sein, dass der noch ein Stück besser funktioniert...


----------



## imun (25. September 2016)

Am liebsten möchte ich ja was, was einfach funktioniert ohne viel einstellen zu müssen. Da bist mehr am einstellen als am fahren


----------



## imun (25. September 2016)

Marce007 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Float X in der Fanes und bin sehr zufrieden. Es ist ein wenig tricky, den richtigen Luftdruck zu finden.
> Ist bei mir mit 0,1t fahrfertig aber nie ganz leicht.
> Ich fahre meistens mit ca. 30% SAG, da isser schön fluffig.
> Den Trail Mode braucht man zwar eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber zum Beispiel auf nem Flowtrail recht cool, um mehr Popp zu haben.
> Allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich zu einem CCDB könnte schon sein, dass der noch ein Stück besser funktioniert...


Hab fahrfertig auch 110kg inkl Rucksack und so. Den Monarch musste ich auch mit Volumenspacer fahren. Funktioniert der Float X besser als der Monarch?


----------



## freeflohrider (25. September 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Am liebsten möchte ich ja was, was einfach funktioniert ohne viel einstellen zu müssen. Da bist mehr am einstellen als am fahren


Stimmt. Bei dem Fasttuning muss man sich etwas Zeit zum einstellen nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (25. September 2016)

Aber da werd ich wohl echt nicht drum herum kommen


----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Am liebsten möchte ich ja was, was einfach funktioniert ohne viel einstellen zu müssen. Da bist mehr am einstellen als am fahren



Die Quadratur des Kreises. Viel Einstellbarkeit = gute Chance, passende Einstellungen zu finden. Das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig dauernde Einstellerei. Wenn es passt, passt es. Höchstens die LSC wird dann noch angepasst (Stolperbiken vs. Ballern).


----------



## Marce007 (25. September 2016)

Genau das meinte ich eigentlich, es war eine ziemliche rumprobiererei bis ich den richtigen Luftdruck gefunden hatte. 
Jetzt funktioniert er prima und das einzige was ich noch "einstelle" ist, 
Die LSC mit dem Hebel von Descend auf Trail stellen, wenn es das Gelände erfordert oder wenn ich Lust drauf habe. 
Um die anfängliche Anpasssung mit Rebound, Luftdruck und Volumenspacer einstellen kommt man aber nie rum...


----------



## zec (26. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Höchstens die LSC wird dann noch angepasst (Stolperbiken vs. Ballern).


Hmm, machst du das? Am Dämpfer hatte ich beim Stolperbiken noch nie den Wunsch nach mehr LSC. Komme mit einer Dämpferstellung für beides gut zurecht.


----------



## nrgmac (26. September 2016)

Das hängt wohl auch ein wenig vom Dämpfer sowie den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Diesen 3-Stufen Hebel kann man sich eigentlich sparen, hilft eh nix.


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2016)

zec schrieb:


> Hmm, machst du das? Am Dämpfer hatte ich beim Stolperbiken noch nie den Wunsch nach mehr LSC. Komme mit einer Dämpferstellung für beides gut zurecht.



Eigentlich nicht. Höchstens manchmal beim Hochtreten auf langen Schotterrampen. @imun schrieb aber auch von Gabel und Dämpfer. Bei der Gabel drehe ich dann schon die LSC beim Stolpern zu.


----------



## zec (26. September 2016)

Ach, das mit der Gabel hatte ich überlesen. Ja, das mache ich bei meiner Federgabel dann auch.


----------



## imun (27. September 2016)

LSC ist dann dafür, dass die Gabel nicht weg sackt wenn es langsam und steil den Trail runter geht? Hab da echt nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2016)

Ja, Lowspeed ist für langsame Bewegungen. Das Öl fließt hier meist durch Kanäle, die entsprechend reguliert werden. Das betrifft sowohl Druckstufe (C), als auch Zugstufe (R). Highspeed wird meist über Shim-Stacks (gestapelte Metallplättchen) geregelt, die sich bei schneller Bewegung des Öls biegen und damit das Öl an sich vorbei fließen lassen. Highspeed ist also für kräftige und schnelle Gabel-/Dämpfer-Bewegungen. Bei einstellbarer Highspeed-Dämpfung werden diese Plättchen vorgespannt und damit die zum Aufbiegen erforderliche Kraft beeinflußt. Das ist recht oberflächlich beschrieben, sollte aber helfen, die Wirkung der Einstellungen grundsätzlich zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (27. September 2016)

Danke @hasardeur 
Meine Totem hat das ja alles 
Aber ich finde sie doch sau schwer


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. September 2016)

Servus zusammen! 

Kann mir einer erklären, wie beim Fanes 4.0 die Leitung von ner Stealth Stütze verlegt wird? Am besten mit Bildern =) das würde mir extrem weiterhelfen! 

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (29. September 2016)

Gestrichelte Linie ist dann intern 






Leitungen am besten von hinten nach vorne schieben. Bei der Sattelstütze einfach einen leichten Radius an der Leitung anbiegen und dann versuchen durchzudrücken.


----------



## imun (29. September 2016)

Danke dafür, meine kommt zwar erst nächsten Monat, aber so weiß ich schon mal Bescheid 
Konnt mir aber denken, dass es so gemacht wird. Schaltzug dann wahrscheinlich auch oben rein, oder?


----------



## zuspät (29. September 2016)




----------



## metalheadtom (30. September 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht eine Goodridge Stahlflexbremsleitung im Fanes 4. Rahmen zu verlegen. Oder ist die zu dick und passt nicht durch die Öffnungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (30. September 2016)

Habe eine Hope Stahlfelxleitung bei einer Fanes 4 verlegt. Es geht, allerdings ist es relativ eng und du solltest vorher schauen ob wie bei mir noch ein Grat vorhanden ist den du vorher entfernen solltest 


metalheadtom schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht eine Goodridge Stahlflexbremsleitung im Fanes 4. Rahmen zu verlegen. Oder ist die zu dick und passt nicht durch die Öffnungen?


----------



## hasardeur (3. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für ein Steuersatz die Fanes 3.0 hat? Ich finde auf der Alutech-Seite keine Angaben und nach 4 Jahren ist der Acros durch. War es ZS44/56?

Edit sagt: Google ist Dein Freund....ZS44/56


----------



## nrgmac (3. Oktober 2016)

Nur die Lager oder auch die Schalen?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Oktober 2016)

Muss ich noch schauen. Das untere Lager lief von Anfang an rau, was man am Lenker aber nicht merkt. Vielleicht ist auch nur der obere Konus hin. Ich habe jedenfalls immer leichtes radiales Spiel, egal wie fest ich den Vorbau vorspanne.


----------



## Stoffel5 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor einer Entscheidung und hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich habe noch eines der ersten Fanes mit Coil Fahrwerk aufgebaut und seitdem hat sich bei den Fanes ja ein bisschen was getan bezüglich Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel, Laufradgröße, Zugverlegung usw.
Eigentlich steht es mir danach auf 27,5 Zoll umzusteigen. Aber die kosten sind ja doch sehr hoch.
Wenn ich mein altes verkaufe und mir ein neues zulege komme ich auf jeden Fall günstiger davon.
Kann mich aber zwischen einer neuen Fanes und der Sennes als Freerider nicht so ganz entscheiden.
Die Sennes soll ja auch ganz gut zu Touren sein aber ebene mit mehr Reserven.
Bin mit meiner Fanes alles gefahren. Muss dazu sagen, dass wir hier nicht so viele Höhenmeter zum abreißen haben. 
Sicher geht es mal gut bergauf aber eben nicht so viel als wenn ich in den Alpen wohne.
Was mich bei der Fanes im Bikepark die letzte Zeit ein bisschen gestört hat ist, das es Teilweise dann doch an seine Grenzen kommt wenn die Sprünge immer höher werden und man mal über die Landung fliegt.
Darum stehe ich vor der Entscheidung ob Sennes Fr oder doch eine neue Fanes.
Beide sind ja zum Glück auch ein bisschen größer geworden was mir sehr zusagt da meine Fanes mir eigentlich doch ein bisschen zu klein ist.

Gruß


----------



## nrgmac (5. Oktober 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Muss ich noch schauen. Das untere Lager lief von Anfang an rau, was man am Lenker aber nicht merkt. Vielleicht ist auch nur der obere Konus hin. Ich habe jedenfalls immer leichtes radiales Spiel, egal wie fest ich den Vorbau vorspanne.



Gibt es recht günstig als Ersatzteil. Der Konus ist eh nur ein Kunststoffteil.


----------



## Trailhog (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe die Tage für meine V5 eine neue Kettenstrebe bekommen, da mit der alten antriebsseitig die Kurbel geschliffen hatte. So weit so gut. Leider verging zwischen Demontage und Montage fast eine Woche. Nun habe ich das Problem, das wenn ich den Postmount Adapter mit den beiden Torx-Schrauben festschrauben, an der vorderen Inbus-Schraube der Adapter fast 5mm Abstand zur Kettenstrebe hat. Nun zu meiner Frage, habe ich dort eine Abstandsbuchse verloren oder wie ist das bei euch? 

Gesendet vom Schmartfon


----------



## mz33 (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Ich überlege nachdem ich mein Nomad zerstört habe, mal das Fanes zu testen. Leider kenne ich in meiner Umgebung keinen wo ich mal Probe sitzen könnte, und letztes Wochenende in Brilon habe ich leider nicht geschafft. Meine Frage ist nehme ich hier ebenfalls mit meinen nicht ganz 1,80 L wie beim Nomad oder dich lieber M. Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier einige Empfehlungen geben


Mfg


----------



## Adam1987 (18. Oktober 2016)

mz33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich überlege nachdem ich mein Nomad zerstört habe, mal das Fanes zu testen. Leider kenne ich in meiner Umgebung keinen wo ich mal Probe sitzen könnte, und letztes Wochenende in Brilon habe ich leider nicht geschafft. Meine Frage ist nehme ich hier ebenfalls mit meinen nicht ganz 1,80 L wie beim Nomad oder dich lieber M. Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier einige Empfehlungen geben
> 
> 
> Mfg



Bei 1,80 definitiv L. Das Fanes ist schon ein brutales Bügeleisen, unglaublich traktionstark leider auch mit den entsprechenden Schattenseiten wie dass, wie ich finde es auf weniger anspruchsvollen Trails recht träge wirkt, wenig Feedback vom Untergrund gibt und nicht gerade poppig ist. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, definitiv ein geiles Bike mit nem super Hinterbau, man braucht aber entsprechende Trails. Steil, verblockt und technisch, dass ist da wo sich das Fanes am wohlsten fühlt. 

Für mich war das der Grund aufs Banshee Rune umzusteigen, da ich hier auf meinen Hometrails im Ruhrgebiet und Sauerland sowas nur sektionsweise habe. Das Rune ist viel aktiver und spritziger als die Fanes, liefert im verblockt allerdings nicht so viel schluckfreude und Laufruhe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin 180 und Langbeiner. Habe die 3.0 in M und die ist etwas kompackt, die 5.0 in M kommt morgen und ist top, da etwas länger. Siehe anderer Thread. Das 5.0 ist auch viel mehr Pop und etwas weniger Bügeleisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (18. Oktober 2016)

Wobei die Sache mit dem Popp nicht nur von der Konstruktion sondern auch vom verwendeten Dämpfungselement abhängt.
Bei 1,80 m bist du leider gerade zwischen zwei Größen mit der Tendenz zu M. Probefahrt auf 4.0 in L kann ich dir hier im Taunus Nähe FFM anbieten. Jü verschickt aber auch Testbikes.
Schade um dein Nomad, wollte ich auch mal haben. Bei mir ist die Entscheidung nach Probefahrt allerdings gleich für die Fanes gefallen.


----------



## mz33 (18. Oktober 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Bei 1,80 definitiv L. Das Fanes ist schon ein brutales Bügeleisen, unglaublich traktionstark leider auch mit den entsprechenden Schattenseiten wie dass, wie ich finde es auf weniger anspruchsvollen Trails recht träge wirkt, wenig Feedback vom Untergrund gibt und nicht gerade poppig ist.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, definitiv ein geiles Bike mit nem super Hinterbau, man braucht aber entsprechende Trails. Steil, verblockt und technisch, dass ist da wo sich das Fanes am wohlsten fühlt.
> 
> Für mich war das der Grund aufs Banshee Rune umzusteigen, da ich hier auf meinen Hometrails im Ruhrgebiet und Sauerland sowas nur sektionsweise habe. Das Rune ist viel aktiver und spritziger als die Fanes, liefert im verblockt allerdings nicht so viel schluckfreude und Laufruhe.



Dann sind wir ja ungefähr im gleichen Breitengrad unterwegs. Zu letzt hab ich mich regelmäßig auf Hoppenbruch und im Sauerland ausgetobt.  Komme aus dem schönen Oberhausen 


PS. Was meint ihr mit Pop? Ich tippe mal aufs abheben bei net Kicker zB


----------



## mz33 (18. Oktober 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wobei die Sache mit dem Popp nicht nur von der Konstruktion sondern auch vom verwendeten Dämpfungselement abhängt.
> Bei 1,80 m bist du leider gerade zwischen zwei Größen mit der Tendenz zu M.
> Probefahrt auf 4.0 in L kann ich dir hier im Taunus Nähe FFM anbieten. Jü verschickt aber auch Testbikes.
> Schade um dein Nomad, wollte ich auch mal haben. Bei mir ist die Entscheidung nach Probefahrt allerdings gleich für die Fanes gefallen.




Ja genau das ist mein Problem das ich zwischen zwei Größen hänge. Das Nomad war schon gut in L, ab und an hätte ich aber doch etwas mehr Beinfreiheit gehabt. 

Mit den Testbikes hab ich schon gesehen nur leider hab ich auch gesehen das er als Kaution den Kaufpreis haben mag, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Der Pop-Unterschied ist eben doch Rahmenbedingt. Die 5er hat eine an entscheidender Stelle leicht andere Kennlinie. Siehe mein letzter Post im Fanes V5 Thread.


----------



## sued893 (19. Oktober 2016)

In dem Standort fred schon mal nachgeschaut. Bietet alutech nicht noch die probefahrt gegen 100 Euro an?


----------



## nrgmac (19. Oktober 2016)

Mach doch notfalls am Wochenende mal eine kleine Tour zum Jü. Ist schön bei ihm und i.d.R. hast du da alles vor Ort. Dennoch sollte sich bei dir vor Ort auch eine Fanes finden. Willst du die neue 5.0 oder noch die 4.0 / älter? Zwischen 4 und 5 gab es wieder geotechnisch eine kleine Evolution.


----------



## Adam1987 (19. Oktober 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mach doch notfalls am Wochenende mal eine kleine Tour zum Jü. Ist schön bei ihm und i.d.R. hast du da alles vor Ort. Dennoch sollte sich bei dir vor Ort auch eine Fanes finden. Willst du die neue 5.0 oder noch die 4.0 / älter? Zwischen 4 und 5 gab es wieder geotechnisch eine kleine Evolution.



Hier in Dortmund gibt's nen paar 3er und 4er die ich immer mal sehe. 

@Jakten fährt nen 4er in L


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Geos zur 3, 4 und 5 gibt alle mit ein wenig Suchen per Google bei Alutech auf der Webseite. Sie sind alle leicht unterschiedlich. Die 5er doch merklich gegenüber der 4. Die 3 und 4 taugt finde ich nicht für 27,5. Das Tretlager kommt zu hoch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich kopiere mal mein Geschreibsel zur 5er hier aus dem anderen Thread hin:

Ich bin sie in M am Kronplatz mit 180er Gabel einen ganzen Tag gefahren. Hab selber ne M 3.0er. Die bin ich am nächsten Tag gefahren. Ergebnis: Morgen oder Übermorgen kommt mein 5.0er Rahmen. 

Das etwas mehr Länge ist bei mir sehr gut. Mein Alter war mir etwas kurz.
Da das Tretlager nun merklich unter der Radachse hängt merkt man deutlich positiv. 
Der steilere Sitzwinkel ist positiv. 
Der Hinterbau ist zu Beginn nicht mehr degressiv, d.h. die Kiste hat mehr Pop und ist etwas weniger Staubsauger. Macht mir mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Und hier gibt es Kennlinien: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Alutech


----------



## Risiko (19. Oktober 2016)

In letzter Zeit geht ständig die Lagerschraube der linken Sitzstrebe an meiner Fanes 4.0 auf. Quasi nach jeder Parkabfahrt muss ich nachziehen. Ich hab schon gefühlt literweise Schraubensicherung ins Gewinde gekippt und auch schon mit mehr nm als empfohlen angezogen. Nützt alles nix. Weiß da zufällig jemand was?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Ist vielleicht eine kleine Passcheibe zu viel oder zu wenig drunter (ich weiss den genauen Aufbau nicht) und der Schraubenkopf schleift und wird damit aufgedreht?
Bei meiner 3.0er musste ich da beim Titanupdate auch ganz schön rumfriemeln.


----------



## Adam1987 (19. Oktober 2016)

Risiko schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit geht ständig die Lagerschraube der linken Sitzstrebe an meiner Fanes 4.0 auf. Quasi nach jeder Parkabfahrt muss ich nachziehen. Ich hab schon gefühlt literweise Schraubensicherung ins Gewinde gekippt und auch schon mit mehr nm als empfohlen angezogen. Nützt alles nix. Weiß da zufällig jemand was?



Gewinde ordentlich sauber machen und entfetten. Schraubensicherung auf das Gewinde auftragen und 30min antrocknen lassen. Dann das ganze mit drehmo einschrauben und 48h ruhen bzw. trocknen lassen.

Hatte ähnliches Problem beim Horstlink der Fanes. Trotz Schraubensicherung hat sich der Bolzen immer gelöst. Dann irgendwann das ganze wie oben beschrieben verbaut und es war ruhe.


----------



## Risiko (19. Oktober 2016)

Ok, danke! Gleich mal probieren!

Trägst du die Schraubensicherung aufs Gewinde der Schraube auf oder direkt ins Gewinde in der Strebe?


----------



## Adam1987 (19. Oktober 2016)

Risiko schrieb:


> Ok, danke! Gleich mal probieren!
> 
> Trägst du die Schraubensicherung aufs Gewinde der Schraube auf oder direkt ins Gewinde in der Strebe?



Auf Gewinde der schraube, wobei es glaub ich egal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mz33 (19. Oktober 2016)

Weißt noch nicht ob ich mir ne gebrauchte vierer oder eine neue Fünfer gönne. Glaub ich werde einfach mal hoch zum Jü fahren. Vllt finde ich auch zwischen zeitlich wen der mich mal in den Genuss kommen lässt


----------



## Risiko (19. Oktober 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Auf Gewinde der schraube, wobei es glaub ich egal ist.



wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass, wenn man sie auf die Schraube aufträgt, beim rein schieben eine Menge am Lager hängenbleibt.


----------



## xalex (19. Oktober 2016)

Unbedingt erst mal richtig ausspacern. Wenn die Passscheiben Dicke nicht passt, hilft auch keine Schraubensicherung


----------



## Risiko (19. Oktober 2016)

Müsste schon passen. Ich bin den Rahmen ja fast 1 Jahr gefahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Naja, das schleift sich alles ein wenig ein und die superdünnen Passcheiben verformen sich auch ein wenig.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63820
Siehe letztes Bild, auch wenn es aktuell etwas anders aussieht.


----------



## Risiko (19. Oktober 2016)

ganz interessant, danke! Mir fällt dazu auf, dass die Bünde aller Schrauben (also Sitzstrebe und Wippe) exakt gleich lang sind. Außerdem habe ich keinerlei Unterlegscheiben. Sind aber auch keine IGUS Lager, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## sued893 (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Pass Scheiben gibt es nicht mehr in den späteren fanes v4 . Kommt nur die Schraube raus oder Schraube mit Lager ?

Bei mir war es die Kombi weil Bolzen und Lager schlechte kombi der Toleranz hatten und das Lager nicht eingeklebt war.


----------



## Risiko (19. Oktober 2016)

Es kommt nur die Schraube raus. Wobei: eine Schraube scheint etwas dicker zu sein, so dass sie sehr fest im Lager steckt; in dem Fall kommt das Lager manchmal mit raus und steckt dann noch auf der Schraube. Etwas nervig...


----------



## sued893 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hmm 

Bau mal die komplette kombi aus aber vorsichtig sonst geht's dir wie mir und die Schraube dreht das Alu ab. 

Dann alles mal sauber machen mit bremsenreigier, aceton oder was halt da ist. Dann Lager mit Hochfest wieder einkleben. Dann das gleiche mit dem Bolzen wobei hier Mittel fest reichen sollte. 

Der Heißluftfön ist eine sehr große Hilfe. Sollte eigentlich seitens alutech als Zubehör dabei sein.


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2016)

Salut
Hat hier jemand sein Fanes Rahmen mit Schutzfolie beklebt?
Mein neuer kommt nächste Woche und ist dieses Mal Eisblau Pulverbeschichtet. Der letzte war Eloxal Shotpen und das hat ja super gehalten. Nur bei Pulverbeschichtet weiß ich halt nicht wie es hält, zwecks Kratzer und Steinschlag.
Falsch wird es wohl nie sein 
Aber ist es zwingend notwendig??
Hab nen Angebot von easy-framepunktde bekommen, sie würden es fachgerecht machen, nur wenn es nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist kann ich mir das Geld sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2016)

Mach es. Unterrohr, Ketten- und Stützstreben und Oberrohr sind angebracht. Kann man aber auch leicht selbst machen. Bei Amazon gibt es 3M-Steinschlagschutzfolie in 10 oder 12 cm breiten Streifen. Die ist schön zäh und hält prima. Ein Streifen (1m) kostet knapp über 10 €. Zwei Streifen brauchst Du maximal.


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2016)

Von der besagten Firma hab ich das Angebot bekommen, dass sie für 70€ inkl Versand hin und zurück alles erledigen. Dann nehme ich doch lieber die Amazon Variante  
Falls es doch nicht so klappt kann ich es ja immer noch einschicken


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt 2x die 12cm Variante genommen. Dann hab ich gleich mehrere Versuche 
Kann ja dann berichten wie es geklappt hat bei mir für die Nachfolgenden Fragesteller


----------



## rideAtrail (5. November 2016)

Hab heute festgestellt dass mein innenlager futsch ist und ich ein neues brauche. hab eine slx dreifach Kurbel drauf FC m660. Welches muss ich dazu nehmen? Check da leider nicht ganz durch. Würde gerne bei bc bestellen da ich noch was anderes brauche. Würde mir bitte jemand kurz helfen.?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...acturer_id=29&order=manufacturer_asc&limit=24


----------



## Lexx85 (5. November 2016)

mz33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich überlege nachdem ich mein Nomad zerstört habe, mal das Fanes zu testen. Leider kenne ich in meiner Umgebung keinen wo ich mal Probe sitzen könnte, und letztes Wochenende in Brilon habe ich leider nicht geschafft. Meine Frage ist nehme ich hier ebenfalls mit meinen nicht ganz 1,80 L wie beim Nomad oder dich lieber M. Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier einige Empfehlungen geben
> 
> 
> Mfg



Ich bin 172 und fahre M, der Rahmen Is mir nicht zu groß passt, könnte sogar ein 40er Vorbau locker noch fahren


----------



## imun (5. November 2016)

.


----------



## nrgmac (6. November 2016)

@rideAtrail
Zur SLX gehört das SM-BB70. Ist billig und hält auch dementsprechend. Bei Shimano hebt sich lediglich das SM-BB90/93 BSA qualitativ deutlich ab (der Rest 30, 50, 70,...  ist baugleich). Das neue BB-MT800 scheint inzwischen aber auch baugleich mit dem BB93 zu sein?
Alternativ ein Acros oder Reset für BSA Montage. Ist zwar teuer, hält aber ewig und notfalls kann man die Lager ohne die Schalen tauschen.
Passen tun die o.g. Lager alle. Sind alle für Hollowtech II mit 24 mmm Achse und 68/73 mm Gehäusebreite.


----------



## sued893 (6. November 2016)

Passen für shimano nicht auch die race face x Type ? meins hält jetzt schon 2 Jahre


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2016)

Ich kann die Reset Teile empfehlen. Einbau fiddelig, aber dann lange Ruhe und wenn nötig nur die Lager tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. November 2016)

Race Face X-Type geht auch.... schnell über den Jordan.


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2016)

Wo wir beim Thema Innenlager sind: Ich hatte mal die Norton Shores Lager probiert. Die waren/sind gar nicht übel für den Preis (ca. 40€) und ermöglichen auch den separaten Lagerwechsel. Leider gibt es die Einzelteile nicht (z.B. Kunststoffkonus bei GXP). Ich werde sie mir aber wohl nochmal holen, halten nämlich mind. doppelt so lang wie original GXP.

Norton Shores hat brünierte Lager und sollen dadurch besser gegen Rost geschützt sein. Das kann ich soweit bestätigen. Nach zwei Saisons läuft ein Lager rau. Erhältlich sind sie bei leichtkraft.com.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2016)

Original GPX ist richtig schlecht, leider. Reset hält bei mir jetzt zwei Saison und ist immer noch top. GPX hat immer gerade eine überstanden. XT Qualität hat auch zwei gehalten, war dann aber tot.

Reset ist auch beim LKL geil, weil einfach top.


----------



## imun (6. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Original
> 
> Reset ist auch beim LKL geil, weil einfach top.



Was ist LKL?

Hab jetzt übrigens den Rahmen mit der Folie abgeklebt. Sieht zwar nicht ganz sooo fachmännisch aus, aber mir reicht das erstmal so


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2016)

LenkKopfLager


----------



## imun (6. November 2016)

Aber 125€ für ein Innenlager ist schon ein krasser Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. November 2016)

Oder instand setzen.
http://forums.mtbr.com/turner/hollowtech-bb-cup-bearings-alternative-162704.html


----------



## Speedskater (6. November 2016)

Nachdem die X-Type Lager von Race Face an meinem Mount Vision das zeitliche gesegnet hatten, habe ich XTR HT2 Lager verwendet, die bis heute halten. Deshalb hab ich bei Moppelchen die Race Face Kurbel gleich mit Rotor BSA30 Lager eingebaut.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2016)

Beim Reset Innenlager muss man dann nur noch die Lager selber für unter 20€ wechseln und es hält halt auch entsprechend lang. Mir ist es es wert. Es nervt einfach, wenn das Geknacke nach einer Saison schon wieder anfängt.
Kann ja zum Glück jeder machen wie er mag.
Für mich ist es das Geld locker wert.


----------



## imun (6. November 2016)

Da hast du recht, ich hab als Referenz bisher nur das Shimano XT Lager und das hält seit 2 Jahren. Allerdings im Hardtail und das jetzige GXP ist erst 150km im Einsatz gewesen. Falls es doch recht schnell mit der neuen Fanes kaputt geht dann hab ich auch wieder mehr gespart und kann über sowas mal nachdenken


----------



## Banana Joe (11. November 2016)

Hey Leute ich würde gerne meine Fanes veräußern, hat mir gute Dienste geleistet aber irgendwann möchte man einfach mal was neues.

Leider weiß ich nicht genau was der Hobel noch wert ist, ich denke mein bisheriges Inserat ist wahrscheinlich ein wenig überteuert .

Was meint ihr wäre ein realistischer Preis?

- Größe L in Raw
- Komplette XT Ausstattung 2x10, Kette und Shadow+ Schaltwerk neu
- XT Bremsen (Model 2014) 200/180mm
- Ergon Enduro Griffe
- Vivid Air RC2 ca. halbes Jahr alt
- Fox Talas Factory 36 mit 180mm
- Rock Shox Reverb 125mm
- Huberbuchsen an den Dämpferaufnahmen
- Titanschrauben an Wippe, Dämpferaufnahmen, Druckstrebe, Horstlink
- Laufradsatz 26" Sun Ringle Charger Pro
- VR Magic Marry 2.4, HR Hans Dampf 2.35, beide Tubeless
- Neue Kugellager und Igus Lager im kompletten Hinterbau inkl. extra Fettpackung
- Ohne Pedalen
- Twinworks Sattel

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/851834-alutech-fanes-3-0-l


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2016)

Und in Teilen?
Für meinen 3.0 Rahmen mit Monarch hatte ich gebraucht 2013 700€ bezahlt. Ne Fox36 26" bringt noch so 300€, LRS 150€ Bremse 80€ Reverb 150€ uswusf - ist halt Aufwand und Risiko. 2200€ ist viel, aber du hast ja VB geschrieben - wenn sich jemand interessiert, meldet der sich auch wenn er nur 1500€ zahlen will.
Ich würde abwarten.


----------



## Lexx85 (11. November 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und in Teilen?
> Für meinen 3.0 Rahmen mit Monarch hatte ich gebraucht 2013 700€ bezahlt. Ne Fox36 26" bringt noch so 300€, LRS 150€ Bremse 80€ Reverb 150€ uswusf - ist halt Aufwand und Risiko. 2200€ ist viel, aber du hast ja VB geschrieben - wenn sich jemand interessiert, meldet der sich auch wenn er nur 1500€ zahlen will.
> Ich würde abwarten.



Sehe ich auch so, Geduld ist sicher hier von Vorteil, wobei ich von der Höhe her etwas niedriger ansetzen würde( 1800,- VHB) da über 2.000,- Euro das ganze eher abschreckend wirkt. Wenn es schneller gehen soll, dann wohl nur der Weg über den einzelnen Teileverkauf.....


----------



## imun (11. November 2016)

Hab auch jedes Mal einzeln verkauft 
Geht im Prinzip schneller bei dem Kleinzeug
Nur auf dem Rahmen bin ich sitzen geblieben 
26 kauft keiner mehr 
Aber der Fanes 2 ist jetzt ja eh kaputt  
Und der 4 einsatzbereit aufgebaut 

Also komplett bekommst es nur schwer verkauft wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## hasardeur (11. November 2016)

Ob in Teilen oder als komplettes Bike, ergibt nicht viel Unterschied. Es sind einfach zu wenige wirklich edle Komponenten dabei. Ich sehe mit Glück 1800 €, eher 1500-1600 €, wenn es schnell gehen soll, sogar nur 1400 €. Wenn Du unbedingt ein neues Bike haben willst, dann rechne nicht mit dem Erlös für die Fanes. Du wirst niemals das bekommen, was das Bike tatsächlich noch wert ist, gemessen an den Fahreigenschaften und dem Pflegezustand. Der Markt ist zu voll für hohe Preise, die Fanes nicht exotisch genug und die Saison nicht günstig. Ich stand gerade vor derselben Wahl und habe mich für eine Frischzellenkur entschieden. Wenn die Fanes dann wirklich mal komplett abgeritten ist, kommt ein neues Bike. Dann ist es auch egal, was man für den Haufen Altteile noch bekommt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2016)

Ja, da muss man leider wirklich zurückstecken. Mein 3.0SL kommt demnächst auch noch als Rahmen in den Bikemarkt wo jetzt schon genug Teile schlummern (siehe unten), VHB ist es immer und wenn es dann mal eine Weile dort rumlungert, kommt es im Zweifel auch mal für einen Abschlag weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (11. November 2016)

Kurz um = der Markt ist kaputt und übersättigt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2016)

Es gibt zu viele Leute, die sich alle Jahr ein neues Edelrad kaufen und dann halt auch wieder verkaufen und dennen der Preis egal ist. Ja, der Markt ist kaputt.


----------



## Jakten (11. November 2016)

... und man die 4er Rahmen neu immer noch für 900,- € bekommt. Ich habe vor einem Jahr 3 Tage nachdem das Angebot kam zugeschlagen weil ich Angst hatte, dass die Rahmen zu schnell weg gehen 
Trotzdem alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2016)

Naja, der 4er ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht 27,5" geeignet. Mit 170er oder 180er Gabel ist das Tretlager dann aus meiner Sicht einfach zu hoch. Aber es mag Leute geben, die wollen das so.

Das Geochart weisst die 4.0 als 26" aus und dann mit Tretlagerhöhe 345 mm. Offset Tretlager ist + 10 mm
Das Geochart weisst die 5.0 als 27,5" aus und dann mit Tretlagerhöhe 345 mm. Offset Tretlager ist -9 mm

D.h. das Tretlager einer Fanes 4.0 in 27,5" aufgebaut ist 19 mm höher, auf 364 mm.
Das sind "Welten". Das ergibt ein komplett anderes Rad.


----------



## Lexx85 (11. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Naja, der 4er ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht 27,5" geeignet. Mit 170er oder 180er Gabel ist das Tretlager dann aus meiner Sicht einfach zu hoch. Aber es mag Leute geben, die wollen das so.
> 
> Das Geochart weisst die 4.0 als 26" aus und dann mit Tretlagerhöhe 345 mm. Offset Tretlager ist + 10 mm
> Das Geochart weisst die 5.0 als 27,5" aus und dann mit Tretlagerhöhe 345 mm. Offset Tretlager ist -9 mm
> ...



Man hat aber auch hier die Möglichkeit mit Offsetbuchsen zu arbeiten. Was allerdings auch nur bei der 4.0 geht.

Aber wie du schon sagst. Die Tretlagerhöhe Is tatsächlich Geschmackssache....


----------



## Jakten (11. November 2016)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan es ging dabei um den Verkaufspreis von @Banana Joe `s Fanes.
Es sollte kein Vergleich von 4er und 5er sein.

PS. Ich fahre hinten 26" und vorne 27,5" mit 160er Gabel und bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2016)

Klar, das ist auch ne Methode.  Sag ich ja, keine 170er oder gar 180er Gabel.

Und zum Verkauf kann ich nur sagen, dass es vereinzelt meist besser klappt.


----------



## imun (16. November 2016)

Servus mal wieder 
Neue Frage : wer fährt Oval und welche Variante??
Hab jetzt Sram 30 Zähne Rund an GX 1000 und 11/42 Sunrace hinten

Würde gern AbsoluteBlack 32 Oval und 11/46 Sunrace hinten.

Lohnt sich das? Bin zwar relativ fit, ABER die Dicke ist doch etwas zu Freeride geworden


----------



## Marce007 (16. November 2016)

Ich bin ne Zeit lang mit 32er Oval von Superstar components und Hinten 10-Fach mit 11-42 gefahren, das war vom Gefühl  her super, allerdings von der Übersetzung zu dick. 
Aktuelles Setup ist sram 32t vorne und Sunrace 11-46 hinten, 
Passt von der Übersetzung perfekt- 

Oval vorne und 11-46 Hinten sollte also eine super Kombi sein. 

Kanns bloß leider nicht testen , weil das Oval Blatt einen anderen lochkreis hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (16. November 2016)

OK, bei AbsoluteBlack gibt es halt den LK 94 von 34-30. Aber 30 ist zu wenig denke ich, hab auf der geraden mit dem jetzigen 30'er schon kaum Geschwindigkeit. Ich fahr übrigens 11 fach


----------



## Marce007 (16. November 2016)

Ich ja mittlerweile auch.  
Das 30er war auch zu wenig, mit dem 32er passt es gut. 

Deswegen, 32er Oval vorne und 11-46 Hinten wär super, evtl. geht vorne sogar 34 oval.


----------



## imun (16. November 2016)

Ich denke, das 34'er wäre mir zu krass. Bin Raucher  
Nee, Spaß beiseite, werd mir das 32'er Oval und die 11/46 bestellen im Januar


----------



## elchman30 (20. November 2016)

Hallo, baue gerade mein 4.0 auf in L. Wiege 84 kg und möchte einen Fox Dämpfer verwenden. Welchen empfehlt ihr, der Fox Float 2 ist mir jedoch zu teuer. Taugt ein Float X ebenfalls?


----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2016)

Was erwartest Du von einem Dämpfer, außer, dass er von Fox ist?


----------



## tadea nuts (20. November 2016)

Günstig und gut soll der manitou Mc leod sein. Bin ihn aber noch nicht selbst gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (20. November 2016)

Also ich würde dann einfach zum Vivid oder zum (meiner Meinung nach) noch etwas besseren CCDB Air greifen..


----------



## elchman30 (20. November 2016)

Reine Geschmackssache, da die Gabel schon eine 36er Tapas ist.


----------



## elchman30 (20. November 2016)

Talas natürlich.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. November 2016)

Da die Talas vorne drin ist, ist hinten grad egal. Die Verstellerei und die ganzen Dichtungen ziehen eh so viel Performance, da reisst es ein guter Dämpfer auch nicht mehr raus. <evil grin mit trotzdem ernster Miene>


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2016)

Zur Talas ein Monarch+ HV.


----------



## nrgmac (20. November 2016)

Das arme Rad!


----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2016)

Leider alles keine Fox Dämpfer 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn Dir Markenreinheit wichtiger ist, als Performance, dann nimm irgendeinen Fox Dämpfer. Ein Float X ist dabei noch immer besser, als ein Float. Ansonsten gibt es deutlich bessere Dämpfer im Preissegment des Float mit oder ohne, beispielsweise eine Vector Air HLR von X-Fusion für 399€.


----------



## Sagi (20. November 2016)

Der HLR ist ein super Dämpfer, 399.- ist allerdings der Preis von 2013, Shocker Distribution wollte vor kurzem 600.-


----------



## elchman30 (21. November 2016)

Dann eben umgedreht, welche Gabel mit 180mm Federqeg? Und als Dämpfer einen RS Monarch plus.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2016)

Ich bin voreingenommen. Lyrik RTC3 (oder auch RC) SA mit AWK oder eine Coil-Gabel.

Wobei ich denke, dass der Monarch Plus da überhaupt nicht rein passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. November 2016)

Statt Lyrik würde ich eine Yari mit MST oder FAST-Kartusche empfehlen. Dazu dann noch die AWK. Kostet am Ende dasselbe, wie eine Lyrik, funzt aber besser.
Ansonsten halt die F36, aber eben ohne TALAS.

Dämpfer: Wenn der Float X2 zu teuer ist, dann kommen folgende Kandidaten in Betracht:

- Vivid Air
- CCDBA
- CCDB Inline
- Vector Air HLR
- Monarch+ DebonAir RCT3
- Marzocchi 053

Reihenfolge entspricht nicht der Wertung. Jeder Dämpfer hat seine spezifischen Stärken und Schwächen. Je mehr Abfahrtsperformance, um so eher sollte man sich gegen CCDB Inline und Monarch+ entscheiden, wobei die schon nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2016)

Hi,
ich weiß nicht wo das Problem der RCT3 immer gesehen wird. Angeblich ja eine langsame Zugstufe. Ich wiege 68 kg und ballere und stolpere recht ordentlich. Trotzdem ist die Zugstufe bei mir bei weitem nicht ganz auf.
Was ist die Begründung für RCT3 schlecht?
Und ja, der weg zu MST/Fast ist per se natürlich mit der Yari auch möglich.

Eine 36er Fox ist meiner Ansicht nach nix. Denn die hat so eine kleine Luftkammer, da ist das Problem mit der Absinkerei noch schlimmer als bei Luftgabeln schon im Allgemeinen. Ich bin die aktuelle mal einen Tag lang im Wechseln mit einer Stock-Lyrik RCT3 gefahren und konnte auch alles Umtellen. Kein Erfolg. Rauscht immer gleich durch die Hälfte durch oder ist so einzustellen das sie totgedämpft oder bockelhart ist.


----------



## Ganiscol (21. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Da die Talas vorne drin ist, ist hinten grad egal. Die Verstellerei und die ganzen Dichtungen ziehen eh so viel Performance, da reisst es ein guter Dämpfer auch nicht mehr raus. <evil grin mit trotzdem ernster Miene>


 
Da bist du aber nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Die aktuellen TALAS Einheiten werden hydraulisch abgesenkt, d.h. es gibt keine zusätzlichen Dichtungen wie beim RS 2-Position-Murks und daher auch keinen Unterschied zur normalen Float Feder.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2016)

Na dann. Bleibt immer noch das Problem der kleinen Luftkammer mit allem was dazu gehört. Und ne Absenkung braucht die Fanes im passender Größe eher auch nicht.


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. November 2016)

Bräuchte eine Fanes V5 einen Side Swing,Top oder down Swing E-Type umwerfer?


----------



## elchman30 (21. November 2016)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=26221Rock Shox Lyrik 180mm, sollte ich die nehmen? oder lieber die mit Federwegverstellung?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2016)

Die Dual Position kann man NICHT mit AWK ausrüsten!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Bräuchte eine Fanes V5 einen Side Swing,Top oder down Swing E-Type umwerfer?


Steht im Geometriedatenblatt drin, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## elchman30 (22. November 2016)

Was ist AWK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2016)

http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/awk/ von User @chickadeehill hier aus dem Forum.
Das Gleiche wie ein IRT für eine Manitou.


----------



## elchman30 (22. November 2016)

Okay, ich nehme die Solo Air. Gibt es die momentan irgendwo besonders preiswert?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Bräuchte eine Fanes V5 einen Side Swing,Top oder down Swing E-Type umwerfer?


*Front Derailleur S3/E-Type, Down-Pull*

Einen Sideswing Low Direct Mount fahre ich an der 3.0, das geht weil die Zugführungsbefestigung am Unterrohr für das Schaltwerk auch für den Sideswing Umwerfer passt. Ob das mit der 5.0 geht, musst du selbst rausfinden.


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2016)

Moin, kann mir jemand die Maße für das untere Lager des original verbauten Acros-Steuersatzes nennen? Ich wollte nur das Lager tauschen, nicht die Schale. Passen da auch die Lager von Cane Creek?


----------



## imun (23. November 2016)

Salut.
Heute Nachmittag kann ich dir das Lager ausmessen


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2016)

Danke! Das spart mir 1x Demontage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (23. November 2016)

Hab es vergessen 
Sorry


----------



## imun (23. November 2016)

War aber nach 1,5 Wochen mal wieder Biken 
Der Vivid Air läuft aber einfach nur auf den Schwarzwaldtrails


----------



## imun (23. November 2016)

Nur die Yari kommt da nicht so ran, hab 1 Token drin, den werd ich mal noch raus machen. Dann bin ich, glaube ich, erstmal zufrieden


----------



## imun (23. November 2016)

@hasardeur 
War extra für dich nochmal im Keller


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2016)

Danke!


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Nur die Yari kommt da nicht so ran, hab 1 Token drin, den werd ich mal noch raus machen. Dann bin ich, glaube ich, erstmal zufrieden



Dann wird das Ansprechen zu schlecht, auch wenn es die Kennlinie etwas glättet. Abhilfe schafft auch hier die AWK. Yuri, Pike, Lyrik haben alle dasselbe Problem und dieselbe Lösung.


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. November 2016)

So, nachdem ich hier quasi mit als "Trendschlampe" des Wechsels wegen betittelt wurde,
schließlich war http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-die-fanes.546983/page-5#post-8982697 mal meins und ich auch ein "Alutecher"
verkünde ich hiermit feierlichst meine Leuterung und Rückkehr in Form von Bestellung und Zahlung einer schwarz Elox V5 in M,samt Formula 35 und CC DB Air CS.

Seit der Fanes V2 hatte ich 
-ein Trance 2 LTD, gut aber zu wenig FW/Komfort, 
-Radon Slide Carbon 160, gutes AM aber kein Panzer
-sogar ein Yt Capra CF Comp habe ich im April 16 gekauft und im August wieder abgestossen, weil es zu sportlich straff war und in Saalbach dank der tiefen Front nur mit ordentlich Backseat zu fahren war, das es keinen Spass machte sobald eine Kurve kam.

Samstag war ich mal ein Swoop 170 fahren, gefiel mir aufgrund der Trägheit aber nicht, war schwer aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen.

Tja, letztlich, die Fanes V2 war ein Panzer bergab mit Sofa Feeling, bergauf gings auch passabel, bin gespannt was die V5 mit CC Dämpfer nun bringt.
Bilder gibts in der Galerie wenn fertig gebaut.


----------



## tadea nuts (24. November 2016)

Willkommen zurück. 
Alles wird gut.


----------



## Lexx85 (24. November 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich hier quasi mit als "Trendschlampe" des Wechsels wegen betittelt wurde,
> schließlich war http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-die-fanes.546983/page-5#post-8982697 mal meins und ich auch ein "Alutecher"
> verkünde ich hiermit feierlichst meine Leuterung und Rückkehr in Form von Bestellung und Zahlung einer schwarz Elox V5 in M,samt Formula 35 und CC DB Air CS.
> 
> ...



Hört sich nach einer weiten Teststrecke an.

Willkommen zurück... bin gespannt


----------



## Dennis32 (27. November 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte meine Fanes etwas leichter haben und möchte neben dem Tausch der Gabel auch gerne etwas in schwarzes Gold investieren... 

Gab es für die Fanes nicht mal Carbon Sitzstrebe *UND* Umlenkung? 

Eine gebrauchte Sitzstrebe gibt es momentan im Bikemarkt... 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich diese auch mit 27,5 LR fahren kann?!

Überlege ob ich gleich eine entsprechende Gabel kaufe und meine Laufräder irgendwann umspeichen lasse. 
(den original Alu Hinterbau kann man bei langer Einstellung ja auch mit 27,5 fahren) 


Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (27. November 2016)

Ich meine die V3 hatte den Carbon Hinterbau...war damals auch am grübeln meine V2 damit upzugraden


----------



## Dennis32 (27. November 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich meine die V3 hatte den Carbon Hinterbau...war damals auch am grübeln meine V2 damit upzugraden


Aber nicht Serie... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## tadea nuts (27. November 2016)

Ich meine letztens hätte das ein User gemacht. Aber ruf einfach bei alutech an. 
War glaub ich ein v5 mit carbonstrebe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. November 2016)

Siehe Signatur.


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2016)

Die Carbonstreben für die 5.0 sind aber andere - oder? Die 5.0 hat doch Boost-Standard. Die Carbonstreben der 3.0 mit 142 mm Achse und ohne Radstandverstellung taugen laut Alutech nicht für 27,5". Wenn ich meinen Hobel wieder zusammen habe, kann ich mal ein Bild mit 26" und dicken Reifen machen. Das wird aber bis nächste Woche dauern.

Carbonstreben sind an sich aber eine coole Sache. Für das Preis/Gewichtsersparnis-Verhältnis ist schon gut und an einer guten Stelle investiert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. November 2016)

Siehe Signatur.  Es gibt keine Carbonstreben für das 5er. Es steht alles in der Partliste.

Für ein 3er waren es aber andere Streben. Ich habe ja noch einen 3er SL Rahmen.
2,4er DHR2 auf 26" mit 25er Innenbreite Felge war nie ein Problem. Dito RQ/TK. 

Das sind 400-500 g Ersparnis, aber keine Verstellung und eher kurzer Hinterbau.


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2016)

Ok, dann sind die 4er Carbon-Streben schon Boost? ODer ist alles noch 142 mm?

Das mit den 3er Streben und 27,5" schrieb ich nur, damit der Kollege im Bikemarkt nicht falsch einkauft.


----------



## Speedskater (28. November 2016)

Die 4er Carbon-Streben sind 142mm, es passen 27,5er Laufräder rein, aber mehr als 2,5er Reifen würde ich nicht reinmachen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. November 2016)

Aeh. Was ist so missverständlich an meiner Partlist? Es gibt keine Boost Carbonstützen. Weder 4 noch 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2016)

Nichts, wenn man die erste Zeile komplett liest


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Dezember 2016)

Fahrt ihr alle die empfohlenen 1,3cm Sag ?
Ist das eher plüsch oder komfortabel (mit CC DB Air CS)

Falls 1,3cm nicht plüsch sind,sondern straff,was nimmt man sonst, 1,5cm?


----------



## tadea nuts (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre ca 30-35 Prozent sag. Sind bei mir ca 19 mm Hub. Einfach mal testen.


----------



## imun (6. Dezember 2016)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Ich fahre ca 30-35 Prozent sag. Sind bei mir ca 19 mm Hub. Einfach mal testen.



Hab ich auch so, im Vivid Air. Und ist voll Plüsch


----------



## Risiko (7. Dezember 2016)

kommt doch auch völlig auf dein Gewicht an.. Ich fahre 1,4 mit dem CC bei 84kg fahrfertig.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab 30%++ Sag. Vivid. Die Druckstufe soweit zu, bis meine Beine das auf Dauer nicht mehr mögen und die Zugstufe gerade soweit auf, das ich im Ruppigen nicht von den Pedalen geschüttelt werde.
Bei der Fanes Kennliene ist es schwer deutlich weniger als 30% Sag zu fahren und den Federweg dann auch noch ausnützen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (7. Dezember 2016)

Also mit dem CC DB fahre ich 25% und nutze den Federweg hundertprozentig aus.


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Dezember 2016)

Mhm,ich hab mich nun mal an die 13mm gehalten aber in einer längeren session gleich mal die Drücke für 25 und 30% ermittelt und aufgeschrieben.

Da mein Bock eigentlich fertig ist, ich mir aber Gewinde und Überwurfmutter des hinteren MT7 Bremshebels gehimmelt habe , warte ich noch auf einen neuen der hoffentlich Freitag da ist.

Habe vorn die F35 Ex mit 170mm dran, gefühlt tut sich da beim Aufsitzen wenig, außer man unterschreitet den Vorgabedruck von Formula um so 15psi.

Bin mal auf die erste runde mit 20% Sag an Gabel und CC gespannt.

Ich tippe aber die 170mm vorn plus 20% sag sind bergauf evtl nicht so gut?


----------



## Risiko (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin die Formula ja noch nicht gefahren, aber im Vergleich mit meiner Mattoc mit 170mm erscheint mit 20% Sag wenig. Ich fahre vorn 25% Sag und komme eigentlich überall hoch. Ein schnittiges Uphill-Gerät ist es aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. Dezember 2016)

So erste Rund mit 15km rum, es war kühl um 3-4°C.
Sag musste direkt auf 25%, 20% ging war aber doch etwas straff.

Von der Formula35 bin ich hin und weg,kein Vergleich zu RS Gabeln die bei den Temperaturen schon merklich träger wurden.
Wenn ich mal unterstelle das die Gabel durchaus auch,wenn auch scheinbar weniger abbaut als eine RS Lyrik oder Pike,freu ich mich auf den Sommer.

Nur am Dämpfer muss ich noch spielen, mit der CC/Alutech Empfehlung, finde ich, geht es sicher noch besser,es wippte etwas, und war minimal unkomfortabel. Ich tippe etwas weniger LSR und weniger LSC könnten helfen,das sich der Dämpfer schneller gegen das Wippen stemmt und weniger LSC das es etwas komfortabler wird.

Mal sehen was die CC App mir vorschlägt.

Sonst genial, auch wenn man sich durch den Boost hinterbau anfangs etwas die Hacken an der Sitzstrebe stößt, was sich aber legt.


----------



## Sven87 (10. Dezember 2016)

Hey!
Da ich immer mehr zur Fanes tendiere würde ich mal gerne fragen ob die knapp 13kg für 5.0 RaceReady wirklich realistisch ist?


----------



## ollo (11. Dezember 2016)

Sven87 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Da ich immer mehr zur Fanes tendiere würde ich mal gerne fragen ob die knapp 13kg für 5.0 RaceReady wirklich realistisch ist?



fragt sich in welcher Größe wurden die 12,9 kg gemessen und mit oder ohne Pedale  und +/- 5 % würde ich mit einkalkulieren. Gerade bei den Reifen schwankt das Gewicht doch stark


----------



## Risiko (11. Dezember 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> So erste Rund mit 15km rum, es war kühl um 3-4°C.
> Sag musste direkt auf 25%, 20% ging war aber doch etwas straff.
> 
> Von der Formula35 bin ich hin und weg,kein Vergleich zu RS Gabeln die bei den Temperaturen schon merklich träger wurden.
> ...



Was allerdings ziemlich ausschließlich am gewählten Öl liegt. Wenn man bei RS (oder eben in meinem Fall Manitou) anderes Öl in die Dämpfung packt als von Werk her drin ist, hat man auch im Winter Ruhe.


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Dezember 2016)

Das Spiel mit dem Ölwechsel bei RS ist bekannt.

Allerdings hat die F35 ja eine echte negativ Feder die Temperatur unabhängig arbeitet wo es bei RS nur noch eine Luftkammer ist.
Ich habe je nach Jahreszeit durchaus 5k Temperaturdifferenz von vor der Haustür bis auf den Berg. Das merkte ich bei jeder Luftgabel bisher.
Bin und war daher immer absoluter Fan der Pike coil und Lyrik coil mit anderem Öl. Aber OK die kommen ja nicht wieder.......

Der floating Aufbau des Kolbens tut bei der F35 genauso unabhängig seinen Dienst.

Bei der cwahl Lyrik air vs f35 bin ich nun sehr von der F35 überzeugt


----------



## Risiko (12. Dezember 2016)

Ja, wie gesagt, ich kenne das Phänomen nur von meiner Mattoc, und da hat man das schon einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen mit dem richtigen Öl. Die f35 werde ich nächstes Jahr mal ausprobieren auf nem Festival, je nach Möglichkeit.


----------



## dbf (17. Dezember 2016)

Wie unterscheidet sich den das fanes 4.0 zum neuen 5.0?
Und wie schlägt sich das bike im Vergleich zum capra?
Danke für die Beteiligung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sewerrider (17. Dezember 2016)

Also ich selbst fahre seit Mai eine 5er Fanes (180er Lyrik & CCDB AIR) und bin sehr zufrieden zum Vergleich zum 4er kann ich leider nicht viel sagen bin vorher nur von nem Kumpel ein 2er zur Probe gefahren. 

Ich hab aber nen anderen Kumpel  mit nem aufgeblasenen Capra CF 2014 er hat ein paar Sachen geändert, weil ihm die Serienausstattung etwas zu schwach für den Bikepark usw. war, 180er Lyrik und nen Vivid Coil mit nem längeren Hub als Serienmäßig somit kommt das Ding auf 180/175mm FW also vergleichbar mit der Fanes. 

Es sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Bikes zunächst muss man den Werkstoff beachten, das Capra ist durch das Carbon schon beim anfassen spürbar steifer wohin gegen das Fanes "weicher" wirkt. 
Ich bin das Capra auch mal gefahren (kurze Anmerkung, mein Fanes ist L das Capra ist M) mir war es aber eindeutig zu unruhig, ich empfand es so das es wesentlich aktiver gefahren werden muss, der Hinterbau ist keineswegs mit dem der Fanes zu vergleichen (viel bockiger) und das ganze Bike ist logischerweise auch kleiner. 

Natürlich ist das nur meine Subjektive Meinung und evtl. würde sich das Capra in L auch anders anfühlen, von der Verarbeitung her muss man schon sagen das YT da einen sehr guten Job macht und vernünftige Produkte abliefert. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen 

Grüße


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mein capra cf comp nach 3 monaten wueder verkauft. Bin 1.76m und hatte es in m. Dieses "von hinten" fahren wie es im ibc test beschrieben wurde, war mir zu extrem auf den saalbacher trails. Die 1x11 ubersetzung mit 32er vorn war für mich nur mittelgebirgstauglich. Der hinterbau war mir zu sportlich straff. Ich mag eher Sofas. Steifer als Fanes v5 finde ich das capra nicht. Eher unentschieden. Bzw habe ich an der fanes v5 wieder das schöne draufhalten und das rad richtet es schon Gefühl von der v2 was ich lang vermisst habe.


----------



## imun (18. Dezember 2016)

Servus, nach nun mittlerweile 100 Trail Kilometer bin ich mit meinem Fahrwerk und der Fanes echt zufrieden.
Der Vivid Air ist wirklich klasse und übertrifft alle bisherigen Dämpfer die ich hatte. Nur bei der Yari hab ich das Gefühl, dass sie verhärtet bei schnelleren aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen. Hilft mir dann AWK weiter? Auf Flowigen Abschnitten und Drops ist sie Sahne, nur dann rumpelt es auf dem danach folgenden Trail und da hab ich das Gefühl von der Verhärtung. Weiß jemand einen Tipp?
Danke Imun


----------



## sued893 (18. Dezember 2016)

Klingt eher nach einem Problem der Dämpfung. 

Evtl eine Tuningkartusche kaufen .


----------



## imun (18. Dezember 2016)

Also würde AWK nichts bewirken? Oder ist der Rebound zu schnell/langsam? Luftdruck passt soweit, hab ca 30% SAG vorn und 32% hinten und bei meinen Trails mit Sprüngen ca. 1 Finger breit Luft bis Anschlag

Hab halt von den ganzen Feineinstellungen nicht wirklich die super Ahnung


----------



## XXXDriver (18. Dezember 2016)

Also ich stand bei meiner Pike vor dem gleichen Problem mit dem Verhärten bei vielen schnellen Schlägen. Ich hatte auch die Überlegung ob AWK oder Dämpfer-Tuning. Mittlerweile ist es so, dass ich beide Varianten in meinem Fuhrpark vertreten habe. Also eine Pike mit AWK und eine mit dem Dämpfertuning. Da muss ich jetzt sagen das im Vergleich mir die Pike mit dem Dämpfertuning besser gefällt bzw. sich ein bisschen besser anfühlt. Ich habe meine Pike vom Mario (Fahrrad Fahrwerk) tunen lassen. Der bietet auch ein Tuning für die Yari an.


----------



## imun (18. Dezember 2016)

OK, danke für die Antwort


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2016)

Kauf Dir die AWK, damit wird die Druckstufe der Yari fast unnötig. Wenn es Dir dann noch immer nicht passt, kann eine MST oder FAST Kartusche sinnvoll sein. Du landest dann ungefähr beim Preis einer Pike mit AWK, hast aber die bessere Gabel. Vorher kannst Du natürlich auch noch mit etwas dünnerem Öl testen. "Verhärten" bedeutet ja, dass die Gabel durch eine zu starke Zugstufendämpfung den Federweg nicht wieder freigibt.

Die schlechte Kennlinie der Pike/Yari/Lyrik nur mit der Dämpfung zu lösen, halte ich nur für die zweitbeste Lösung. Aus meiner Sicht sollte erstmal die Kennlinie passen und dann kann man die Dämpfung optimieren. Da der Mario aber einen guten Job macht, kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, dass sich eine MST-Kartusche im Park besser anfühlt. Dort geht es aber eher um schnelle Schläge. Optimal wäre wohl AWK + Tuner-Kartusche.


----------



## xalex (18. Dezember 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Also würde AWK nichts bewirken? Oder ist der Rebound zu schnell/langsam? Luftdruck passt soweit, hab ca 30% SAG vorn und 32% hinten und bei meinen Trails mit Sprüngen ca. 1 Finger breit Luft bis Anschlag
> 
> Hab halt von den ganzen Feineinstellungen nicht wirklich die super Ahnung



Bevor du viel Geld ausgibst, spiele doch nochmal mit den Einstellungen. Das was du beschreibst, wäre auch typisch dafür, wenn die Zugstufe zu weit zu ist

Gerade wenn man nicht so die top Ahnung hat, lohnt es sich, mal einen Checker drauf schauen zu lassen. So mach ich es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (18. Dezember 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Also würde AWK nichts bewirken? Oder ist der Rebound zu schnell/langsam? Luftdruck passt soweit, hab ca 30% SAG vorn und 32% hinten und bei meinen Trails mit Sprüngen ca. 1 Finger breit Luft bis Anschlag
> 
> Hab halt von den ganzen Feineinstellungen nicht wirklich die super Ahnung


Zuviel sag an der Gabel. Probier 25%aus dann stehst du nicht so tief im federweg. Zugstufe schneller kann helfen. Grundidee gabel am Stand soweit es geht komprimieren und loslassen, vorderrad sollte am boden bleiben. Wenns abhebt ein zwei klicks mehr zugstufendämpfung. Im trail dann feinabstimmen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2016)

Das ändert aber alles nichts an der miesen Kennlinie von Pike/Yari/Lyrik. Da hilft nur AWK oder Coil. Die AWK ist eine der besten Investitionen, die ich am Bike je getätigt habe.
Allerdings stimme ich @bartos0815 zu, dass der SAG etwas viel ist, das hatte ich oben noch vergessen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. Dezember 2016)

Die RS Gabeln haben im großen und ganzen alle das Verhärtungsproblem bei schnellen Schlägen, nur die MiCo DH Dämpfung hatte da die Ausnahme.

Entweder experimentieren, mögliche Fehlinestition in Kauf nehmen oder umsteig auf Deville,Mattoc,F35 oder Fox Float.
Mnachmal ist es günstiger die eigene über den Bikemarkt abzugeben und dort auch den Nachfolger zu erstehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Dezember 2016)

AWK rein. Weniger Luft unten rein. Dämpfung Zug auf. Mir ist sie bei weitem schnell genug. Ich hab noch zwei Klicks zu.


----------



## tadea nuts (18. Dezember 2016)

Erstmal öl wechseln. War bei totem und Co recht leicht. Yari kenne ich nicht. Einstellungen von Zug - und druckstufe verändern und fahren. 
Das optimale Setup für alle Streckenverhaltnisse hinzubekommen ist schwierig bis unmöglich.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Die RS Gabeln haben im großen und ganzen alle das Verhärtungsproblem bei schnellen Schlägen, nur die MiCo DH Dämpfung hatte da die Ausnahme.
> 
> Entweder experimentieren, mögliche Fehlinestition in Kauf nehmen oder umsteig auf Deville,Mattoc,F35 oder Fox Float.
> Mnachmal ist es günstiger die eigene über den Bikemarkt abzugeben und dort auch den Nachfolger zu erstehen.



Das hatte sogar die MiCo RC2 DH, daher das beliebte Midvalve-Tuning. Mit Coil ist das jedoch auch deutlich besser, wohl wegen des komplett anderen Midstroke Supports. Meine These: Die Gabel muss nicht so viel Federweg nutzen, um dieselbe Performance zu liefern (Druckstufe muss Defizite der Kennlinie ausgleichen). Die AWK bringt einen ähnlichen Effekt.

Bei meiner Pike mit AWK habe ich nach Einbau der AWK die Zugstufe sogar etwas weiter geschlossen. Die LSR ist nicht das Problem der Charger-Dämpfung, eher die LSC, die kann man mit AWK aber komplett offen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (19. Dezember 2016)

Also im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert sie ja, nur eben das Gefühl, dass sie verhärtet. Ich investiere mal in die AWK


----------



## imun (19. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Axxl81 (4. Januar 2017)

Jemand hier mit seiner Fanes v5 unglücklich ? Größe L oder XL ...

Ich hab nen flamm neues Banshee Rune, 2017 Modell in Größe L würde aber gerne was anderes ausprobieren. 
Bei Interesse gerne PM.


----------



## imun (4. Januar 2017)

Also ich kann nur von meiner 4 reden und bin vollstens zufrieden. War ich aber auch schon mit der 2


----------



## Sewerrider (4. Januar 2017)

Fahre ne v5 und würde sie auch nicht mehr her geben, sorry


----------



## hasardeur (4. Januar 2017)

Ob sich hier jemand outet? Bin gespannt.


----------



## tadea nuts (4. Januar 2017)

Mein v3 ist gerade eingefahren. Eventuell würde ich es gegen eine v6 tauschen.


----------



## Dennis32 (5. Januar 2017)

Gerade erst investiert um die Liebe neu zu entfachen. 
Und noch nicht fertig 



Mobil gesendet


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2017)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Mein v3 ist gerade eingefahren. Eventuell würde ich es gegen eine v6 tauschen.


Ich auch. Ich würde aber auch ein Rune in XXL in Zahlung nehmen.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Januar 2017)

V4 und definitiv kein Tausch gegen ein Rune  (Rune will viel aktiver gefahren werden, hat 27.5" und da bin ich zu alt für).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atclekalt (11. Januar 2017)

Eine Frage an die 1x XX Fraktion:

Wie viel "Luft" habt ihr zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe?

Ich habe vor den Feiertage von 2x10 auf 1x11 spezial umgerüstet.
Im Zuge der Umstellung habe ich ein ovale absoluteBlack Z32 GXP (direct mount) montiert.
Das geht gerade noch so an der Kettenstrebe vorbei..

Bei einem 34er wäre ich mit nicht mehr sicher.

Rahmen: Fanes 5.0
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP BSA 73mm ohne Spacer
Kurbel: Sram X0 GXP


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2017)

Du wirst wohl Boost-Kettenblätter benötigen, die sind nur 3mm statt 6mm gekröpft. Die Kettenlinie läuft damit auch 3mm weiter aussen, bei Dir jetzt entsprechend weiter innen. Du hast jetzt also wohl recht starken Schräglauf auf den harten Gängen.


----------



## atclekalt (11. Januar 2017)

Okay... Das werde ich morgen gleich noch kontrollieren.

So, gestern Abend geprüft.
Das Ergebnis lautet:

Kettenlinie liegt bei ca. 49mm.
Also genau bei den Angaben von Sram.

Wenn ich am 6ten Ritzel bin ist die Kette gerade.
D.h. für mich, dass das Maß vom Schräglauf bei klein (Z11) bzw. groß (Z46) gleich ist.

Am großen Ritzel schaut es natürlich wilder aus.
In diesem Fall muss die Kette den Versatz auf einer kürzeren freien Länge ausgleichen.


----------



## onkel2306 (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo! 

Ich habe mir gestern ein Fanes 2.0 in M geangelt. Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. Ich bin mit 1,83m und 87cm (+/-1cm) Schrittlänge recht groß - evtl. sogar schon zu groß für das M. Gibt es evtl. jemanden, der bei gleicher/ähnlicher Größe ebenfalls zum M gegriffen hat und mir die "sorge" etwas nehmen kann? 

Ist euch bekannt, ob schon jemand im 2.0 ein Loch für die Stealth gebohrt hat?

Danke vorab!

Diesem soll übrigens zu neuem Glanz verholfen werden:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Januar 2017)

Hmm, leider. Ich denke sie ist dir zu klein. Ich bin von 3.0M zu 5.0M gewechselt (die ist länger). Bin 3 cm kleiner. Beinlänge gleich. Der Unterschied ist gigantisch wie geil das jetzt ist.

Ich war echt schon grenzwertig groß auf dem Teil und das fährt sich auf der Neuen viel besser von der Position.


----------



## Risiko (16. Januar 2017)

Bei 182 und ähnlicher Schrittlänge wie du geht mein M (4.0) gerade noch so. Ich habs aber auch gern kleiner, wendiger und so. Einen 30/40er vorbau wirst du nicht montieren können.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Januar 2017)

Es wird gehen, aber es ist wie gesagt sackekurz. Ich wurde nur mit einem 60er Vorbau glücklich. Beim 50er war durch die sehr wenige Streckung nach vorne kein Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Eigentlich hätte ich nen 70er fahren sollen, aber dann wirds beim Stolpern ekelig.

Das 5er ist 3 cm länger als das 3er und ich fahre jetzt nen 50er Vorbau und es ist super.

Also, wenn es dir vorne dauernd abgeht, mach nen längeren Vorbau dran.

Wegen des Stealth Lochs. Alutech hatte das in den 3ern am Ende und in den 4ern glaube ich 2cm über der Schweißnaht an der Sattelrohr und Unterrohr verbunden sind im Sattelrohr.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Januar 2017)

Scheuern der Stealth-Leitung?

Hi, demnächst kommt bei mir die Revive und damit wird intern ein Zug mit Hülle verlegt.
Jetzt hab ich von jemand anders den Hinweis bekommen, das er schon ärger mit massiv gescheuertem Zug hatte. Soweit, dass die Plastikaussenhülle weg war und der Edelstahlkern der Zughülle massiv Material am Rahmen abgetragen hat.
Intern ist das natürlich unschön, da nicht sichtbar.

Irgendjemand Erfahrung mit der Art der Verlegung bei der 5er Fanes gemacht? Problematisch, was Scheuern angeht?

Danke.


----------



## onkel2306 (16. Januar 2017)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Dann werde ich das ganze erstmal aufbauen, bevor es zum lackieren geht. Klingt danach, als wenn es wirklich eng werden könnte. Mit einem elend langem Vorbau mag ich nicht unbedingt herum fahren.

Bezüglich der Stealthbohrung werde ich dann mal Alutech ne Mail schreiben, die Antwort dann hier posten, falls es von Interesse ist.

EDIT: Schade das ich vorhin schon für Canfield Brothers bezüglich Service/Support abgestimmt habe... Eben kam direkt die ANtwort bezüglich der Stealthbohrung - 9min später! 

_"Hallo Martin,
ja sollte kein problem sein...weißt du wo du bohren musst? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen"_


*Vielleicht dann hier noch Vorab mal provisorisch die Anfrage: Evtl. jemand an einem Tausch - M gegen L intressiert?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. Januar 2017)

Warum Stealth? Eine LEV funktioniert besser, als eine Reverb, ist leichter zu servicen, weniger anfällig und braucht keine ekelig verlegte Leitung. Mit den Anschlägen am Oberrohr ist das mMn die bessere Wahl.


----------



## onkel2306 (16. Januar 2017)

Weil die Stealth hier bereits rum liegt. Aber danke für den Einwurf, evtl. findet sich ja jemand zum tauschen.


----------



## imun (17. Januar 2017)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Weil die Stealth hier bereits rum liegt. Aber danke für den Einwurf, evtl. findet sich ja jemand zum tauschen.


Dann viel Erfolg beim suchen, hab die Lev auch an 2 Bikes und geb die nimmer her


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2017)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Weil die Stealth hier bereits rum liegt. Aber danke für den Einwurf, evtl. findet sich ja jemand zum tauschen.



Setz doch ein Tauschangebot in den Bikemarkt. Es gibt sicher genug Leute, die bereits eine Stealth-Option am Rad haben und keine Züge/Leitungen aussen am Rad mögen.


----------



## onkel2306 (20. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand die Geometriedaten vom 2.0 zur Hand? Finde da leider nichts.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Januar 2017)

Eine Mail an Alutech hilft meist sehr schnell weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (20. Januar 2017)

Gute Idee - hätte ich drauf kommen können, nachdem mir wegen der Stealth binnen weniger Minuten geholfen wurde. Aber zum Freitag wirds sicher eng


----------



## Risiko (20. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder ne Frage, vor allem an die, die nen CC DB Air in der Fanes fahren: Ich habe gerade mal ohne Luft im Dämpfer den "sichtbaren" Travel gemessen. Das sind ca. 62mm. Ist das nicht reichlich wenig, wenn insgesamt 170 rauskommen sollten? Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2017)

Hä? Ein 216er hat doch idR 63mm Hub - wie kann denn da mehr rauskommen??

@onkel2306 das hier hast du gesehen? https://alutech-cycles.com/cms/2012/04/ 
Da ist ein Link zum pdf für die 3.0 dabei und der Unterschied zur 2.0 erläutert.


----------



## Risiko (20. Januar 2017)

bei 62 ist es ja eben weniger.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2017)

Oh.
Ja dann werden dir wohl mit dem Dämpfer 2,69mm Federweg fehlen.


----------



## nrgmac (20. Januar 2017)

Messfehler!


----------



## onkel2306 (20. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da ist ein Link zum pdf für die 3.0 dabei und der Unterschied zur 2.0 erläutert.



Demzufolge hat sich vom 2.0 zum 3.0 ja ncihts an der Geometrie hinsichlich länge geändert. Danke.


----------



## ollo (21. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oh.
> Ja dann werden dir wohl mit dem Dämpfer 2,69mm Federweg fehlen.



noch viel schlimmer es sind nur 167,30 mm Federweg und bei der kleinen Einstellung sind es nur 157,46 also ist es auch nur noch ein besseres Allmountain


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2017)

167,31mm. Den Hundertstelmillimeter wollen wir mal nicht unterschlagen!

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass man mit einer Excenterbuchse unten das Hebelverhältnis auf 2,74 vergrößern kann, sodaß es wieder 170mm sind.

PS: den Endanschlagsgummi aber gepresst, oder?


----------



## onkel2306 (21. Januar 2017)

Ich würde eher mal den Hersteller anschreiben, statt mit irgendwelche Spielerrein zu beginnen. Sollte wirklich weniger Hub vorhanden sein, bestehen da ein Herstellungsfehler - Montagsmodell vielleicht. Und der Wert liegt meiner MEinung nach nicht im Bereich von Fertiggungstolleranzen. Vielleicht gibt's ja einen neuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (21. Januar 2017)

Ich würd mich mal an den Meterstabhersteller wenden, ob das Meßgerät ISO-zertifiziert ist.


----------



## ollo (24. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 167,31mm. Den *Hundertstelmillimeter* wollen wir mal nicht unterschlagen!
> 
> Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass man mit einer Excenterbuchse unten das Hebelverhältnis auf 2,74 vergrößern kann, sodaß es wieder 170mm sind.
> 
> PS: den Endanschlagsgummi aber gepresst, oder?



Pah ...... Erbsenzähler, das Rad ist mit oder ohne den hundertstel mm Schrott  und fertig


----------



## Lakritzfan (31. Januar 2017)

Eine Frage:

Ich habe einen neuen MTB Rahmen (Alutech Fannes) bei dem der Hersteller das Einbaumaß 216mm Länge vorgibt. Leider habe ich keinen Dämpfer dieser Länge, sondern 200mm (Fox X) den ich, zumindest vorübergehend, einbauen möchte. Funkt das? Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert. Damit Erfahrung. Macht das Sinn? Oder Blödsinn?


----------



## imun (31. Januar 2017)

Besorg dir nen 216 und experimentiere nicht rum.


----------



## Marce007 (31. Januar 2017)

Da würde ich auch nicht rumexperimentieren, das würde nur die schöne Geo versauen
Da ich gerade auf ccdbair wechsle, hätte ich gerade einen günstigen Fox Float X CTD in 216/63 über. 
Kannst mir bei Interesse ja mal eine pm schreiben.


----------



## basinga (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

habe hier noch ein Paar nagelneue Dämpferbuchsen von Huber liegen.
Wurden noch nicht eingebaut und ich brauche diese nicht mehr.
Maße sind 22,2mmx8mm  und 27,4mmx8mm
Sollten unrsprünglich an mein Fanes 3.0 mit Cane Crrek Dämpfer. 
Habe neu ca 40 Euro bezhalt würde diese jetzt für 30 euro inc. Versand abgeben.
Versand erfolgt in Luftpolsterbrief.

Gruß


----------



## Risiko (3. März 2017)

Wie ich gerade erst feststelle, konnte ich immerhin zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen. Ist doch auch was!


----------



## Marce007 (5. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
Jetzt isses soweit, meine hauptschwingen Lager bewegen sich kein Stück mehr und müssen getauscht werden. 
Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie ich die Dinger raus bekomme, die sitzen ganz schön stramm und durchpressen geht ja auch nicht. 
Jetzt habe ich schon mal rausgefunden, dass man das mit einem Innenabzieher macht, allerdings ist bei meiner Fanes (4) schon die Stützhülse verbaut, da funktioniert der "Kragen" des innenausziehers ja auch nicht oder? 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie das am besten geht? 

Auf der Alutech Seite hab ich da leider nix zu gefunden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2017)

Lager und Stützhülse haben eine kleine 45 Grad Phase. Mit einen guten Auszieher geht das.
Durchschlagen geht auch, man kann ja die Hülse zur Seite schieben.
Aber sei darauf gefasst, dass man solide draufdengeln muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (5. März 2017)

Cool, Danke für die Antwort, dann versuche ich erstmal die Hülse ein wenig zur Seite zu schieben und die raus zu dengeln, Abzieher muss ich mir erst bestellen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2017)

Immer schön im Kreis klopfen. Und Geduld.

Und wenn du einen Auszieher kaufst. Gib Geld aus! Kein billiger Scheiss.


----------



## Ollomat (13. März 2017)

Hey Fanes Gemeinde, hab ne Fanes 3.0 und fahre auf 26" Reifen. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, aber interessiere mich doch für die 27,5" Variante. Wer ist den bei der 3.0 umgestiegen von 26 auf 27,5 und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen. 
Danke schon mal für zahlreiches Feedback


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. März 2017)

Wechsel von 3 nach 5 hier. Absolut zufrieden.


----------



## tadea nuts (13. März 2017)

Ich verstehe das so, das in die 3.0 Fanes 27,5 " Laufräder sollen. Wenn das so ist, und du jemanden kennst, der dir eine LRS zur Probe leihen kann, dann testen. Die geo verändert sich schon um einiges.


----------



## scotty03 (13. März 2017)

Habe meine 3.0 umgerüstet. Bergauf mehr Vortrieb, bei engen Bergabtrails, klein wenig hakelig, kann auch am Fahrer liegen. Bin bei richtig ruppigen Finale Trails auch schon vorne 27.5" und hinten 26" gefahren, da ich den Conti Kaiser nur in 26" hatte. Vielleicht etwas speziell hat aber super funktioniert. Einfach probieren und selber herausfinden was zu einem passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (14. März 2017)

Fahre an der Fanes 4 auch vorn 27,5 und hinten 26


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2017)

Ach, wenn der Fanes 3 Rahmen bleiben soll ...
Für mich würde mit 27,5 dort das Tretlager zu hoch kommen. Maximal hinten 26" und vorne 27,5" aber dann nur 160 mm Gabel vorne. Hinten denke ich wird der Bock dann in Summe zu hoch.
Aber ist Geschmackssache.
Das tolle bei 27,5" für mich ist eigentlich nur, dass die Radachsen über das Tretlager wandern und damit der gefühlte Schwerpunkt weiter nach unten. Das ist das, was ich vor allem gemerkt habe beim Umstieg 3 auf 5, neben dem längeren Reach.


----------



## Ollomat (14. März 2017)

Danke schon mal für das Feedback !

...klingt danach, dass ich wohl mal die Kombination vorne 27,5" und hinten 26" probiere...brauch eben nur mal ne neue Gabel...


----------



## hasardeur (14. März 2017)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für das Feedback !
> 
> ...klingt danach, dass ich wohl mal die Kombination vorne 27,5" und hinten 26" probiere...brauch eben nur mal ne neue Gabel...



Machst Du das aus Langeweile/Neugier oder muss die Gabel getauscht werden?


----------



## Ollomat (14. März 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Machst Du das aus Langeweile/Neugier oder muss die Gabel getauscht werden?


Na ja, ich dachte, dass es mit dem größeren Laufrad n bisschen knapp wird an der Gabelbrücke, hab ich aber noch nicht gemessen bzw. ausprobiert.


----------



## nrgmac (14. März 2017)

Also, falls Du nur Geld verbrennen willst, dann schlage ich ein Grilltreffen für die Fanes-Gemeinde vor. Bringt definitiv mehr für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## hasardeur (14. März 2017)

Warum willst Du auf 27,5" gehen?

Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin auch immer neugierig darauf, Dinge auszuprobieren und habe lange überlegt, was ich mache, da meine Lyrik mittlerweile einige Kampfspuren hat. Letztlich habe ich mir im Bikemarkt eine gebrauchte Lyrik in gutem Zustand inkl. Ersatz-CSU gekauft. Das war billiger. Technisch halte ich den Umstieg nicht für nötig.

Ich fahre auch noch ein 29" Bike. Klar überrollt das etwas leichter Hindernisse, doch ist es mit 26" auch nicht so, dass ich dauernd über den Lenker gehe. Und wenn doch, liegt es wohl nicht am Bike  Also wenn ich wechseln will, dann wohl das ganze Bike und voraussichtlich auf 29" (Evil The Wreckoning wäre cool, aber der Preis ).


----------



## nrgmac (14. März 2017)

Womit wir wieder beim Grilltreff sind....


----------



## imun (14. März 2017)

Ich bring auch Zeug mit zum grillen 
Also nen 29" Enduro bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber nen Enduro Hardtail mit 29". Das hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen, bin 187 groß und Rahmen hat gepasst, aber ich finde 27,5" iwie besser für mich. Deshalb hat mein Hardtail auch 27,5". Beim Aufbau der Fanes 4 hab ich hier iwo gelesen, dass sie mit 26" OK ist, mit 27,5" zu hoch und mit V27,5/H26 geil sein soll. Deshalb hab ich das so gebaut. Bin noch nicht soooo viel mit ihr gefahren und kann nie wirklich Bikes Beschreiben, wie sie sich zu welcher Sache verhalten. Aber bisher gefällt es mir gut so und ich werde es auch nicht ändern


----------



## joernconrad (17. März 2017)

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen, dass es sich schon erledigt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (23. März 2017)

@Risiko
Hast du an deinem CC DB air schon an den Druck/Zugstufen gespielt als du auf 25% Sag hoch bist? die Werksempfehlung der Zug und Druckstufeneinstellung bezieht sich ja eher auf 13mm Sag,was so 20% sind. Wenn ich dann aber auf 25 oder gar 30% gehe sollten die Zugstufen mit der 20% Sag einstellung überdämpft sein weil ja Luftdruck fehlt.

Bei den Druckstufen evtl ähnlich.


----------



## Risiko (23. März 2017)

Ja, klar da muss man dann anpassen. Die Werkseinstellung hatte ich nur auf der ersten Abfahrt. War mir auch mit 20% sag schon zu langsam.


----------



## Risiko (23. März 2017)

Übrigens mal was anderes: Habt ihr das auch, dass die Titanschrauben zu eng in den Lagern sitzen? Bei mir sind die teils so fest, dass die Lager beim rausschrauben mit rauskommen. (wobei die Lager derzeit nicht mit Schraubensicherung drin sind).


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. März 2017)

Ähm, war das nicht ein Hinweis der Montagevideos das die Lager mit Schraubensicherung zu verkleben sind?
Dann kommt auch nichts raus.

@Risiko 
Was ist den deine LSC,HAS,etc einstellung für 25 bzw 30% sag,uns trennen nur 6-8kg, das ich mal nen Richtwert habe.

Den CC DB Air sollte man wohl immer besser von ganz zu/reingedreht nach rausgedreht einstellen, habe mal versucht es andersrum zu machen und dank Montagefehler vom Werk flog mir dann die LSC Schraube um die Ohren, da die Anschlagplatte unterm CS Hebel nicht richtig fest war, die die LSc Schraube am ganz rausgedreht werden hindert.


----------



## Risiko (24. März 2017)

Ja, den Hinweis mit der Schraubensicherung kenne ich. Mein Händler (der schon ein sehr guter Schrauber ist) hat mir davon abgeraten, also habe ich es mal ausprobiert. Davon abgesehen: Ich denke nicht, dass es nur daran liegt. Wenn ich die Schraube außerhalb des Rahmes in ein Lager einführe, ist das so eng, dass ich sie mit der Hand nicht wieder raus bekomme. Man muss dann mühsam mit nem kleinen Schraubenzieher und nem Hammer eine Fuge zwischen Schraube und Lager schlagen. Die 2 Wippenlager bleiben überdies auch im Rahmen, die Schrauben allerdings auch. Sie lassen sich aus dem Gewinde drehen, kommen aber nicht aus dem Lager raus. Stattdessen dehnt sich einfach nur die Wippe aus...

Mein DB Air Setup ist gerade: 1,4cm Sag (also 22%), HSC 2, HSR 2, LSC 11, LSR 13. Das ist aber noch nicht ideal. Ich werde mit dem LSR wohl nächste Ausfahrt auf 15 gehen, und eventuel für mehr Pop HSR mal auf 1 testen.

In der vorletzten Freeride haben sie das 5.0er mit DB Air übrigens getestet mit: 20% sag, HSC 2, LSC 13, HSR 2, LSR 15.

Danke für den Tip mit dem rein/rausdrehen. Ist mir noch nicht passiert.


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2017)

Nein, die Schäfte der Titanschrauben sind mit relativ geringer Toleranz gefertigt. Manche Lager (auch teure) sind da recht eng. In dem Fall kann man die Titanschraube in einen Akkuschrauber einspannen und mit einer Feile den Durchmesser am Schaft etwas reduzieren. Da der Abtrag gering ist, sollte das jeder können.

Da die Lager nicht verspannt werden, muss man einen Tod sterben, entweder Spiel zwischen Lager und Schaft oder eben Anpassung. Da nehme ich lieber die zweite Option.


----------



## nrgmac (24. März 2017)

Lager einkleben (dann hält der Lagersitz deutlich länger) und die "Schraube" ggf. mit Kältespray bearbeiten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2017)

Und beim Ausschrauben die Wippe mit ner Schraubzwinge fixieren.


----------



## Risiko (24. März 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und beim Ausschrauben die Wippe mit ner Schraubzwinge fixieren.


Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2017)

Es gibt irgendwo ein Album wo dies Beschrieben war. Habe es aber leider nicht mehr gebookmarked.


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2017)

Das hatte Basti mal als Tipp angebracht und ist bei mir zum Standard-Prozedere geworden, wobi man da ja nicht so oft dran muss.


----------



## Risiko (24. März 2017)

Klingt gut, das probiere ich beim nächsten mal. 

Fährt übrigens noch wer Huber Bushings mit CCDB Air? Klappt bei mit mäßig. Mit den neuen Buchsen hab ich Spiel, wenn ich das Rad leicht anhebe. Also schnell die alten wieder rein und siehe da: Alles fest. Wobei ich mir einbilde, dass die neuen Buchsen tatsächlich das Ansprechverhalten verbessern.


----------



## zuspät (24. März 2017)

interessant, ich hatte nach ner saison spiel in den ab werk verbauten huber bushings. hab jetz normale buchsen drin, bin gespannt ob ich einen unterschied feststelle


----------



## nrgmac (24. März 2017)

Dämpfer auf 15,05 mm aufgerieben, normale IGUS Lager eingepresst und die original Shock Rotz Achse vom werksmäßigen RT3 genommen. Funktion ist 1a!
Ist aber im Grund nix anderes als Huber....nur günstiger.


----------



## nrgmac (24. März 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Ich bring auch Zeug mit zum grillen



Vielleicht bekommen man das mit dem Fanes-Treffen auch mit Hersteller-Support gebacken? Geil wäre das ja schon mal mit dem Jü ne Wurst zu braten, die Bikes zu testen und ein wenig zu fachsimpeln.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/25-jahre-alutech-cycles-das-jubilaeumsjahr-startet.838378/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (26. März 2017)

@Risiko
Kein spiel mit serienmäßigen Huber buschings bei mir, allerdings auch erst so 40km gefahren.

Finde es aber auch schade das es nur eine Einstellungsempfehlung für 13mm Sag gibt und nicht für 16 bzw 19mm bei einem Enduro was ja eher selten mit 20% Sag bewegt werden dürfte.


----------



## Risiko (26. März 2017)

Was heißt selten; das Dämpfersetup wurde ja mit Alutech zusammen abgestimmt nehme ich an. Und die empfehlen halt bei der Fanes und CCDB Air die 20%. In 90% der Fälle musst du aber doch eh selbst das setup noch anpassen, auch mit 20% Sag.

Das mit den Buchen nervt. Gestern noch mal die Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager rein, dann ging es auf einmal ohne Spiel. Dann heute nur 1km im Wald und plötzlich wieder leichtes Spiel, obwohl alle Schrauben genauso fest sind wie vorher. Wenn ich am Oberrohr/Sitzstrebe/Wippe/Kettenstrebe leicht anhebe, habe ich so 0,5mm Spiel. Der Dämpfer scheint aber fest zu sein, hat höchsten minimal seitliches Spiel (radiles nicht feststellbar), was aber wohl gewünscht ist. Die Lager laufen noch alle gut, kein knarzen o.ä. Jemand noch ne Idee, wo sich da was lockern könnte?


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. März 2017)

Naja die Wenigsten werden anfangen ein Enduro mit 20% abzustimmen, daher wundert mich das 20% "Werkssetup" schon und etwas mehr Details wieso dieser Dämpfer an diesem Rahmen mit 20% empfohlen wird.
Könnte natürlich sein das Hinterbau bei 20% am besten steht um eben nicht auf Kettenzug zu reagieren.

Selbst anpassen ist klar, nur wenn ich ein Basic Setting für 25 oder 30%, an eben einem Rad habe was typisch eher auf 25-30% eingestellt wird, wäre das hilfreicher und eben näher dran.

Hier mal das rahmenunabhängige Factory Setting des DBAirCS für 28-30% sag von Cane Creek,das ist also "neutral" :
https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs/tuning-tips

Faktisch gehen Sie also für 20% Sag am Fanes in der HSC eine halbe Umdrehung, in der LSC einen Klick, in der HSR nichts und dem LSR 5 Klicks mehr Richtung zu, vergleicht man den Base Tune mit dem Fanes Tune.

Den LSR kann ich aufgrund des höheren Drucks bei 20% Sag nachvollziehen.
Das aber LSC 1 Klick und HSC 0,5 mehr zugedreht werden, würde heißen das ich für 28-30% oder eben auch 25% nochmal 1-2 Klicks LSC und bis zu 0,5 Umdrehungen HSC dazu geben muss aber im LSR wieder Richtung 12 Klicks gehe.

Sehe ich das richtig das außer dir @Risiko und mir alle anderen auf Vivid, Monarch+ unterwegs sind?


----------



## ollo (26. März 2017)

Risiko schrieb:


> Was heißt selten; das Dämpfersetup wurde ja mit Alutech zusammen abgestimmt nehme ich an. Und die empfehlen halt bei der Fanes und CCDB Air die 20%. In 90% der Fälle musst du aber doch eh selbst das setup noch anpassen, auch mit 20% Sag.
> 
> Das mit den Buchen nervt. Gestern noch mal die Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager rein, dann ging es auf einmal ohne Spiel. Dann heute nur 1km im Wald und plötzlich wieder leichtes Spiel, obwohl alle Schrauben genauso fest sind wie vorher. Wenn ich am Oberrohr/Sitzstrebe/Wippe/Kettenstrebe leicht anhebe, habe ich so 0,5mm Spiel. Der Dämpfer scheint aber fest zu sein, hat höchsten minimal seitliches Spiel (radiles nicht feststellbar), was aber wohl gewünscht ist. Die Lager laufen noch alle gut, kein knarzen o.ä. Jemand noch ne Idee, wo sich da was lockern könnte?



Könnte das Spiel beim hoch heben vom horstlink kommen ?


----------



## imun (26. März 2017)

Vivid Coil is goil 
Und ab Dienstag ne Yari Coil wenn alles klappt


----------



## Risiko (26. März 2017)

ollo schrieb:


> Könnte das Spiel beim hoch heben vom horstlink kommen ?



Unwahrscheinlich, Lager maximal ein kleinen wenig rau. Schrauben sind mit 10nm eingeklebt. Sitz- und Kettenstrebe scheinen auch spielfrei miteinander verbunden.

Davon abgesehen: Es muss irgendwie am Dämpferaufnahme oder Dämpfer liegen. Schließlich war es weg, als ich ihn und die Buchsen/Gleitlager neu eingebaut habe.

@Vogelsberger  Fanes und CCDB Air hab ich schon öfter gesehen. Hier allerdings nicht.


----------



## nrgmac (26. März 2017)

@Vogelsberger 
Derzeit CCDB Air sowie DB Inline in Fanes 4.0 und 3.0. Läuft. Das Factory Tune ist allenfalls ein Anhaltspunkt für ein schnelles Basis Setup. Danach individuelle Anpassungen und ggf. die Dialed App nutzen.


----------



## xalex (27. März 2017)

@Risiko 
Das einzige, was mir  noch einfällt ist Stephan Huber direkt zu kontaktieren.  Der ist sehr fit und hilfsbereit.  Mein Problem hat er damals schnell gelöst. 
Wobei ich peinlicherweise in eine Tüte gegriffen hatte, in der ich noch uralte igus Buchsen vom uzzi hatte. ..


----------



## Risiko (27. März 2017)

Ja, das hat er mir per Mail auch schon angeboten, Danke!


----------



## onkel2306 (28. März 2017)

Hey,

ich habe 4 Kunststoffscheiben über, nachdem ich den Rahmen wieder zusammen gesetzt habe.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es die Nummer 12 ist. Da sind jedoch 2 Stück laut Explosionszeichnung zu verbauen. 

https://alutech-cycles.com/bilder/produkte/gross/Achsinlay-Adapter-12x142mm-zu-12x135mm-15_b2.jpg

Jemand ne Vorstellung wo die waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (28. März 2017)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe 4 Kunststoffscheiben über, nachdem ich den Rahmen wieder zusammen gesetzt habe.
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich um die IGUS Scheiben.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (28. März 2017)

Hallo,
möchte mein Fans 4.0 auf 27.5 umbauen (aktuell 26" 170mm v/h).

Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?  Welche Kombination Federweg,  Geometrie und Radstand empfiehlt sich?

Laut Telefonat mit Alutech sollte alles passen egal ob 26 oder 27.5.

Gruß


----------



## Risiko (28. März 2017)

Das tretlager kommt halt recht hoch. Muss man mögen. Ich finde die 4.0 mit 26' stimmiger.


----------



## imun (28. März 2017)

Ich fahre vorne 27,5" und hinten 26"
Vorne Yari 180 hinten Vivid Coil mit 170mm
Vollstens Zufrieden


----------



## hasardeur (28. März 2017)

Auch wenn ich möglicherweise als SuFu-Nazi abgestempelt werde. Die letzte Diskussion zu  27,5'' in Fanes bis 4.0 ist noch nicht sehr alt. Es gibt zu den bereits geschriebenen Beiträgen auch echt nichts Neues hinzuzufügen.


----------



## imun (28. März 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich möglicherweise als SuFu-Nazi abgestempelt werde. Die letzte Diskussion zu  27,5'' in Fanes bis 4.0 ist noch nicht sehr alt. Es gibt zu den bereits geschriebenen Beiträgen auch echt nichts Neues hinzuzufügen.


SuFu-Nazi 
Bin auf Arbeit der NichtRaucherNazi


----------



## jr.tobi87 (30. März 2017)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Dann werde ich mich nochmal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. März 2017)

Kurzzusammenfassung: Schau dir die Datenblätter von Fanes 3, 4 und 5 an. Du wirst sehen, dass der Tretlageroffset erst mit der 5er größer geworden ist, also das Tretlager runter gesetzt wurde. Erst mit der 5er passt die Geo wirklich für 27,5. Ob einen ein hoher Bock stört muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Ich mag's nicht. Einer der entscheidenden Unterschiede von 27,5 ist ja, dass das Tretlager merkbar weiter unter die Achsen rutscht. So, den Rest bitte durch SuFu.


----------



## Duc851 (30. März 2017)

Fanes 2.0 (zumindest meine) geht astrein 27.5Hab mit ner Marzocchi 66 180mm im Uphill-Modus 350mm Tretlagerhöhe. Im Downhillmodus kommt das Tretlager ~12mm tiefer. Das gleicht den Uterschied 26"->27.5" ziemlich gut aus. 
Fanes 3.5 ist mit Manitou Mattoc 26" 170mm im Downhill-Modus auch bei ~350mm. Da kannste 27.5" vergessen. 
Gemessen jeweils mit 2.4" bzw. 2.5" Maxxis Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (30. März 2017)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Fanes 2.0 (zumindest meine) geht astrein 27.5Hab mit ner Marzocchi 66 180mm im Uphill-Modus 350mm Tretlagerhöhe. Im Downhillmodus kommt das Tretlager ~12mm tiefer. Das gleicht den Uterschied 26"->27.5" ziemlich gut aus.
> Fanes 3.5 ist mit Manitou Mattoc 26" 170mm im Downhill-Modus auch bei ~350mm. Da kannste 27.5" vergessen.
> Gemessen jeweils mit 2.4" bzw. 2.5" Maxxis Reifen.



Danke jetzt hab ich mir die Frage erspart! 

Hab mir jetzt auch einen 2.0 Rahmen geschnappt der nächste Woche eintreffen sollte.
Eine Frage hab ich trotzdem noch zum Rahmen.
Hab gestern mit einem "Eloxierer" gesprochen der meinte der Rahmen muss dicht-geschweißt sein. Kann ich den 2.0er Rahmen ohne Probleme eloxieren lassen?
Danke schon mal 

Edit: Rahmen ist lackiert!!


----------



## hasardeur (30. März 2017)

Es gab ihn eloxiert...von daher. Allerdings wurden die Rahmen vor dem Eloxieren glasperlgestrahlt. Das sind die gepulverten Rahmen wohl nicht. Eine zsuätzliche Oberflächenbehandlung könnte also erforderlich sein.


----------



## DavidLV (30. März 2017)

Alles klar danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wie der Rahmen dann noch behandelt werden muss kann man dann ja noch mit der Firma besprechen bzw. übernehmen die das ja gleich.


----------



## Duc851 (30. März 2017)

Ich hab bissl hin und her überlegt, ob ich die 2.0 als 27.5 aufbaun soll oder bei 26". Schlussendlich wirds bei 26" bleiben aber mit 222mm Coil Dämpfer. Schön Oldschool  Der Dämpfer müsste eh langsam zum Service. Dann kann auch ein Neuer rein. Ich denk in ein paar Tagen kann ich bereichten, ob das vom Freigang her alles aufgeht.


----------



## DavidLV (30. März 2017)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Ich hab bissl hin und her überlegt, ob ich die 2.0 als 27.5 aufbaun soll oder bei 26". Schlussendlich wirds bei 26" bleiben aber mit 222mm Coil Dämpfer. Schön Oldschool  Der Dämpfer müsste eh langsam zum Service. Dann kann auch ein Neuer rein. Ich denk in ein paar Tagen kann ich bereichten, ob das vom Freigang her alles aufgeht.



Dachte die Einbaulänge wäre 216? Oder mit diesen speziellen Buchsen? (mir fällt der Fachbegriff gerade nicht ein )

Dann wird meines wohl doch eher das Gegenteil werden. Möchte jetzt enldlich mal 27,5 probieren


----------



## Duc851 (30. März 2017)

Joa. 216 is Serie. Aber ich bin ja wie gesagt im Uphill Mode. Downhill Mode gleicht die größere Einbaulänge so gut wie aus. Mit Offset-Buchsen wollte ich jetzt nicht arbeiten, hätt ich aber für 22.2mm sogar welche da. Es wäre zwar nett, aber ich brauch die Laufruhe und die günstigere Positionierung im Bike der großen Räder nicht wirklich. Da ist mir etwas mehr Reserve bei stumpfen Landungen lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (30. März 2017)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Hab da einen recht günstigen ccdb air mit 216 im Blick


----------



## Duc851 (31. März 2017)

In der Freeride war mal n Test vom CCDB Air in der Fanes. Das war die alte Version des CCDB Air und der hat da mieserabel abgeschnitten. Da war noch die Bohrung zur 2. Luftkammer zu klein. Schau also drauf dass es die neuere Version ist. Vielleicht findest den Test. Hab mich noch net so für den CCDB Air interessiert, drum kann ich dir des grad blos oberflächlich wiedergeben.


----------



## Risiko (31. März 2017)

Wenn du den CS nimmst, passt das.


----------



## DavidLV (31. März 2017)

ja die dämpferfrage...
bin gerade wieder am überlegen ob es nicht doch ein coil dämpfer werden soll


----------



## Duc851 (31. März 2017)

Die Dämpferkennlinie der 2.0 ist recht flach. Wenn Coil dann NUR mit einstellbarer Endprogression. 
Ich probier den Marzocchi Moto C2R PRogression Boost (allerding 222mm). Der ist richtig leicht und mit Titanfeder akzeptables Gewicht. Feedback wie gesagt frühestens in 1 Woche bzw. Feedback nach Bikepark frühestens 2 Wochen.


----------



## DavidLV (31. März 2017)

ok dann werd ich deinen Erfahrungsbericht mal abwarten 
sonst hätte ich mir mal einen Fox van rc geholt.


----------



## Vogelsberger (31. März 2017)

Risiko schrieb:


> Mein DB Air Setup ist gerade: 1,4cm Sag (also 22%), HSC 2, HSR 2, LSC 11, LSR 13. Das ist aber noch nicht ideal. Ich werde mit dem LSR wohl nächste Ausfahrt auf 15 gehen, und eventuel für mehr Pop HSR mal auf 1 testen.
> 
> In der vorletzten Freeride haben sie das 5.0er mit DB Air übrigens getestet mit: 20% sag, HSC 2, LSC 13, HSR 2, LSR 15.
> 
> Danke für den Tip mit dem rein/rausdrehen. Ist mir noch nicht passiert.



Bin nun gerade bei 16mm Sag,mit 155 PSI,92kg,alles von ganz offen gezählt :
HSC 2;HSR 2;LSC 13;LSR 15

Wobei ich überlege evtl sollte man Dämpferfreds aufmachen, gerade Vivid und CCDB sind ja spezieller als z.B. ein Monarch Plus RC3

@Rest womit kurbelt ihr den so?
Da ich mein Slide Carbon geschlachtet habe ist die X0 22/36 Kurbel samt dem 11-36er Kassettlein mit ans Fanes 5.0 650b  gewandert.
ich überlege richtung Eagle zu gehn oder sowas,mein Bock wiegt gerade mit DHR2 hinten und Highroller 3C vorn in TL 14,5kg. 

Bei einer 1x11/12 fiele neben dem Umwerfer, Zug und Schalthebel noch die ethirteen 2fach Kefü mit Halbbash weg.


----------



## silberwald (31. März 2017)

Seit zwei Wochen hab ich auch ein undefinierbares "Knarzen" im Umlenkbereich meiner V5 (Rahmen November 16). Da dacht ich mir mal die Lager vom Hinterbau an der Wippe anzuschauen.

Also Luft aus Dämpfer und Schrauben raus. Dann ist mir Folgendes aufgefallen. Die Linke Seite vom Hinterbau liegt an und drückt auf die Wippe, auf der rechten Seite sind ca. 3-4 mm Luft.

Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Da liegt bei mir die Vermutung, dass der Hinterbau schief ist.

Hat das von den hiesigen V5 Besitzern auch schon mal jemand gehabt?






Jürgen hab ich schon mal angemailt. Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.


----------



## Vogelsberger (31. März 2017)

Oh mensch des is nedd schepp,des is asymetrisch und trägt wie bei Leichtville zur Steifigkeit bei....

Spass beiseite, ist das Hinterrad bzw die Hinterachse noch drinn? Wenn nein,schraub zumindest die Achse wieder rein und kuck dann mal.


----------



## silberwald (31. März 2017)

Hinterrad war drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (31. März 2017)

Die wippe wird mit Unterlegscheiben gespacert. Bei mit jedenfalls. Ob das noch im Toleranzbereich liegt, weiß ich nicht. 
War bei mir ähnlich als ich den kompletten hinterbau auseinander genommen habe. Habe die spacer getauscht und alles war gut.


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. April 2017)

Was ist den aktuell eine alpentaugliche 1x11 Kombi?
30 vorn und 11-46 hinten
oder
32 vorn und 11-46 hinten

Allerdings die Sunrace  11-46er Kassette,die Shimano 46-11 springt mir von 46 auf 37 zu stark.

Ich habe momentan 22/36 vorn und 11-36 hinten und meine 1x11 ginge, die Eagle ist mir noch zu happig.


----------



## hardtails (2. April 2017)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Was ist den aktuell eine alpentaugliche 1x11 Kombi?
> 30 vorn und 11-46 hinten
> oder
> 32 vorn und 11-46 hinten
> ...



https://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html


----------



## imun (2. April 2017)

Ich fahre Absolut Black 30oval und 11-46 Sunrace hinten. Taugt super mit Sram GX


----------



## Risiko (2. April 2017)

silberwald schrieb:


> Seit zwei Wochen hab ich auch ein undefinierbares "Knarzen" im Umlenkbereich meiner V5 (Rahmen November 16). Da dacht ich mir mal die Lager vom Hinterbau an der Wippe anzuschauen.
> 
> Also Luft aus Dämpfer und Schrauben raus. Dann ist mir Folgendes aufgefallen. Die Linke Seite vom Hinterbau liegt an und drückt auf die Wippe, auf der rechten Seite sind ca. 3-4 mm Luft.
> 
> ...



Das ist bei meinem 4.0er Rahmen ähnlich und laut Jürgen normal. Durch die Schrauben zieht sich das ganze ja in Position.


----------



## w10Tester (3. April 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen in welchem Jahr das Fanes 2.0 und 3.0 erschienen ist?


----------



## imun (3. April 2017)

Also Fanes 2 2011 und Fanes 3 und Fanes AM 2012, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2017)

Passt, gab in 2012 aber auch ein paar Zwitter - Hauptrahmen 2.0 + Hinterbau 3.0. Modellwechsel 2.0 > 3.0 war im Sommer 2012.

Die 2.0 kann man sehr gut von der 3.0 unterscheiden. 2.0 hatte Gussets zwischen Oberrohr, Steuerrohr und Unterrohr sowie die Haifischflossen-Stützstreben.


----------



## Risiko (4. April 2017)

War das Wippenlager SS608 2RS oder 628?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2017)

https://alutech-cycles.com/Lager-Druckstrebe-Umlenkwippe-628LLU-MAX-2RS-von-Enduro-Bearing


----------



## w10Tester (4. April 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Also Fanes 2 2011 und Fanes 3 und Fanes AM 2012, oder?





hasardeur schrieb:


> Passt, gab in 2012 aber auch ein paar Zwitter - Hauptrahmen 2.0 + Hinterbau 3.0. Modellwechsel 2.0 > 3.0 war im Sommer 2012.
> 
> Die 2.0 kann man sehr gut von der 3.0 unterscheiden. 2.0 hatte Gussets zwischen Oberrohr, Steuerrohr und Unterrohr sowie die Haifischflossen-Stützstreben.



Was für ein Modell/Jahr wäre denn dieses hier?


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2017)

Das ist eine 2.0, also MJ 2011, kann allerdings auch noch in 2012 gekauft worden sein.


----------



## Risiko (5. April 2017)

Kann mir jemand spontan sagen, warum die Enduro Bearings 628LLU 2RS für das Wippenlager die Maße 8x28x8 haben? (https://www.bike24.de/p1174376.html //  https://alutech-cycles.com/Lager-Druckstrebe-Umlenkwippe-628LLU-MAX-2RS-von-Enduro-Bearing) 

Wenn ich billige Lager nehme (auch 628 2RS) sind die Maße 8x24x8 (so müsste es für den Rahmen auch sein, z.B. https://www.kugellager-express.de/miniatur-kugellager-628-2rs-8x24x8-mm)


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2017)

628er Lager sind 8X24X8 und so auch bei Alutech beschrieben. Nur Bike24 sagt was von 24mm Außendurchmesser. Da es sich hier um Standards handelt, würde ich das einfach bestellen, egal wo.


----------



## Downhillrider (5. April 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 628er Lager sind 8X24X8 und so auch bei Alutech beschrieben. Nur Bike24 sagt was von 24mm Außendurchmesser. Da es sich hier um Standards handelt, würde ich das einfach bestellen, egal wo.



das mit den 28 mm ist ein Fehler den Bike24 von der Enduro Bearings Homepage übernommen hat, dort stand (steht?) es auch falsch. Hatte Enduro Bearings deswegen schon mal angeschrieben vor einiger Zeit. Das Lager hat 24 mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (5. April 2017)

Alles klar danke! Komische Sache...


----------



## silberwald (5. April 2017)

Habe übrigens die Ursache der Knarz Geräusche an meiner Fanes gefunden. War die Steckachse. Mal alles geschmiert; nun ist das Geräusch weg.


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. April 2017)

Kann man mit GX/NX oder XT Schaltwerk bei der GX oder NX Kurbel auf die Kettenführung verzichten?

Ich wollte die Sunrace 46-11 mit XT Schaltwerk und Hebel mit einer GX Kurbel paaren und dabei auf eine KeFü verzichten.


----------



## imun (6. April 2017)

Also ich hab ja GX Schaltwerk und Kurbel, Sunrace Kassette und Absolute Black Oval Kettenblatt und dazu die Absolute Black Miniführung dran. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2017)

Beim HT kann man auf eine KeFü verzichten, beim Fully eher nicht, da durch die Bewegung des Hinterbaus die Kette oben zu sehr Spannung verliert, was das Schaltwerk nicht gut ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Risiko (7. April 2017)

Kommt auf dein Fahrstil an. Ich brauch die kleine obere Führung auch mir Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Jakten (17. April 2017)

Ich bin die Fanes mit der kleinen 77 Freesolo gefahren. Nach dem Umstieg auf einen anderen Rahmen habe ich das mal ohne KeFü getestet und sofort beim ersten Trail ist mir die Kette abgeflogen. Ich fahre kein Fully mehr ohne KeFü!


----------



## Marce007 (17. April 2017)

Ich fahre die Sunrace 11-46 mit XT-Schaltwerk und XT Schalthebel, PC-X1 Kette und GX - Kurbel mit 30er Sram N/W Stahlkettenblatt.
Bisher alles safe, keine Abwürfe.
Auch nicht nach den (leider nur drei) Tagen im Vinschgau mit Propain , Tschili und Holy Hansen Trail. Und der HH Is ganz schön ausgefahren, da es dort seit Dez. nicht mehr geregnet hat und die Trails nicht repariert werden können...


----------



## pommes5 (21. April 2017)

Wer kann mir denn was zur Fanes 4.0 mit 26" Reifen sagen?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir den 4.0er Rahmen zu holen und ihn vorerst mit meinen vorhandenen 26" Laufrädern zu fahren und irgendwann auf 27,5 zu bringen. Angeblich kann der Rahmen ja beides.

Ist die Kiste mit beiden Größen sinnvoll fahrbar?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2017)

Zurücklesen! Kurz: Erst die 5er ist wirklich 27,5". In neuere 3er und 4er geht 27,5" rein, aber das Tretlager ist dann doch sehr hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (21. April 2017)

Wird gemacht.


----------



## Risiko (21. April 2017)

Ich fahre 4.0 mit 26' und bin damit äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## onkel2306 (23. April 2017)

Hey,

ich weiß nicht ob es schon mal kam - aber kann jemand die Drehmomente für die Schraube 5, 6, 7, 22 und Dämpferaufnahme durchgeben?

https://alutech-cycles.com/bilder/produkte/gross/Achsinlay-Adapter-12x142mm-zu-12x135mm-15_b2.jpg

Gruß


----------



## nrgmac (23. April 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/drehmoment-fuer-fanes.604925/


----------



## w10Tester (25. April 2017)

Ich interessiere mich für dieses Rad. https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/827498-alutech-fanes-enduro-3-0-xl-custom 
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob der Preis für das Rad ok ist, oder zu hoch angesetzt ist? 
Könnte ich hier ohne Probleme auf 27,5'' Räder und 1x11 Schaltung umrüsten ohne das Sparbuch zu plündern? 
Ich weiss nicht ob für 27,5'' auch eine andere Gabel rein muss.


----------



## nrgmac (25. April 2017)

Umbau siehe weiter oben, Preis siehe hier
https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Mountainbike


----------



## w10Tester (25. April 2017)

Danke, aber das hilft mir nicht weiter. Das Fanes 3.0 ist ja schon mindestens 4 Jahre alt und gibts nicht mehr neu.


----------



## tadea nuts (25. April 2017)

Schaltung kein Problem. 
27,5 ist nicht ideal. Geo verändert sich. Mir wäre der Preis zu hoch. Ob das mit der Gabel klappt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## nrgmac (25. April 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Danke, aber das hilft mir nicht weiter. Das Fanes 3.0 ist ja schon mindestens 4 Jahre alt und gibts nicht mehr neu.



Leg ein paar Euro drauf und das Bike ist neu in 27.5" und 1x11.
Was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für dieses Rad. https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/827498-alutech-fanes-enduro-3-0-xl-custom
> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob der Preis für das Rad ok ist, oder zu hoch angesetzt ist?
> Könnte ich hier ohne Probleme auf 27,5'' Räder und 1x11 Schaltung umrüsten ohne das Sparbuch zu plündern?
> Ich weiss nicht ob für 27,5'' auch eine andere Gabel rein muss.




Mal etwas detaillierter...

Pro: Das Bike sieht sehr gepflegt aus. Die Gabel ist ganz gut und kann auch 27,5" aufnehmen. Zumindest haben das schon Einige erfolgreich gemacht.

Con: Der Dämpfer schmälert die Performance der Fanes. Das Bike ist für das Alter zu teuer. Die Stütze ist veraltet und lässt sich nur sehr aufwändig warten. Die Felgen sind mit 21 mm innerer Maulweite sehr schmal.

Neutral: Unter den übrigen Anbauteilen ist nichts, was einen sabbern lässt und damit den Preis rechtfertigt.

@nrgmac hat Recht. Leg ein paar Scheine drauf und hole Dir eine neue Fanes 5.0 oder schau noch ein bisschen. Vielleicht geht der Kollege ja auch mit dem Preis runter, schließlich ist das Inserat schon bald 8 Monate alt (sagt aber eigentlich das Gegenteil bzgl. Verhandlungsbereitschaft).
Auf jeden Fall würde ich sofort den Dämpfer tauschen und dann evtl. noch Schaltung und Stütze. Wenn Du SRAM 1x11 fahren willst, muss auch noch der Freilauf geändert werden. 26" kannst Du behalten oder lediglich das VR tauschen. Allerdings finde ich die Felgen nicht so toll, also kann man gleich komplett tauschen.
In Summe steckst Du also, selbst mit gebrauchten Teilen locker 1000 € in dieses Rad, ohne einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Neurad zu erzielen. Eine sinnvoll ausgestattete neue Fanes (Custom-Aufbau) liegt bei etwa 3000-35000€ und hat neben der Wunschausstattung dann auch noch Garantie.


----------



## Risiko (26. April 2017)

Ich würde auch davon abraten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2017)

Kauf eine Neue. Preis zu hoch. 26" = Tot. 27,5" nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Sagi (28. April 2017)

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand dabei helfen, herauszufinden um welches Modell es sich dabei handelt.


----------



## sued893 (28. April 2017)

sieht eher aus wie eine 2.0er die Druck Strebe sieht auch eigenartig aus.  
und das gusset am oberrohr Steuer Rohr ist auch älter.


----------



## nrgmac (29. April 2017)

Ist ne ganz normale 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi (1. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Albireo (2. Mai 2017)

Hi,

kann jemand das Fanes V5 mit dem Last Coal und/oder Uncle Jimbo vergleichen? Was gibt es beim Fanes für Problemchen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Mai 2017)

Ob die V5 noch die klassischen Fanes-"Probleme" hat, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Habe sie erst seit Oktober. Wobei da schon fast 20 Tage Gardasee drauf sind und sonst ne ganze Menge Pfalz und Schwarzwald und auch mal ne Runde Dreck dazwischen.

Klassisch = Knacken der Lager und per se recht "flotter" Lagerverschleiß. Laut JÜ alles irgendwie verbessert. Wie im Detail, keine Ahnung.

Ich habe bei meiner V3 alle Jahr nen neuen Satz reingemacht. Aber ich bin den Bock ja auch gefahren.

Aktuell ist meine V5 still, ruhig und geil. Geometrien wirst du noch selber vergleichen können und was dir liegt kann eh keiner wissen.


----------



## Albireo (3. Mai 2017)

Hi,

danke. Also theoretisch kommt mir die Geo ganz gut vor und ist sehr ähnlich zum Coal. Aber Theorie ist natürlich nur das eine, das andere wäre mal eine Probefahrt. Da für mich eine Fahrt zu Alutech nicht in Frage kommt (ist ja fast schon in Dänermark ), wäre die Frage, ob irgendjemand weiß wo man demnächst ein Fanes bei einem Testival o.Ä. probefahren könnte. Oder gibt es vielleicht sogar Fanes Fahrer in der Pfalz oder Umgebung, bei denen man mal eine kleine Runde drehen könnte?


----------



## nrgmac (3. Mai 2017)

Nächstes Wochenende sind die Jungs im Harz. Schau einfach mal im Blog vorbei 
https://alutech-cycles.com/cms/


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Mai 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fanes-standorte.595809/page-6#post-14446335
Oder einfach mal auf die Webseite geschaut?
https://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-green-days-2017/


----------



## Albireo (3. Mai 2017)

Jou, habe ich gesehen, ist aber doch ziemlich weit von mir weg.


----------



## Albireo (5. Mai 2017)

Servus,

kann jemand von euch was zur Tourentauglichkeit des Fanes sagen? Da habe ich jetzt viel unterschiedliches gefunden, von "voll tourentauglich" bis "Mini-DH"


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2017)

Albireo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann jemand von euch was zur Tourentauglichkeit des Fanes sagen? Da habe ich jetzt viel unterschiedliches gefunden, von "voll tourentauglich" bis "Mini-DH"



Genau so ist sie. Solange Du nicht Touren mit XC-Cracks fährst, ist sie voll tourentauglich. Bergab ist sie ein schluckfreudiges Luder.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2017)

Also man kann damit auch Alpencross fahren, habe ich schon 3 mal gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Mai 2017)

Fanes und Touren ist eine Sache des Trainingsstatus, der Dämpfer und Gabeleinstellung.

Am Saisonstart ist alles schwieriger, aber wenn man dann mal "drinn" ist und das Setup paßt macht man das langsamere bergauf gegen den XC/AM Piloten mit mehr Bergabspeed wieder weg. Wo der XC`ler die Line sucht, hat der Fanes Fahrer die Bremse offen,fegt grinsend bergab und läßt das/die Fanes die Arbeit machen. Bis aufs Lenken natürlich, aber der Rest macht das/die Fanes sehr gut.
Auch ein Grund wieso ich nach Jahren Fremdgehens wieder zum /zur Fanes zurück bin.

Slide Carbon 160,Giant Trance, LV 301, alles gute Räder keine Frage, aber irgendwas fehlt immer, dem Slide ein flacherere Lenkwinkel und eine etwas weniger überdämpfte Zugstufe wenn ein monarch RT3 verbaut ist, dem Trance etwas Federweg und das 301 bleibt ein gutes AM dem aber die Federperformance eines 170mm Sofa Enduros wie dem/der Fanes durch die Gene versperrt bleibt.


----------



## Risiko (16. Mai 2017)

Habt ihr bei der Fanes 4.0 Schwierigkeiten die Wippe zu montieren? Es geht schon so einigermaßen, aber eigentlich ist es mit den schwarzen Unterlegscheiben zu eng..


----------



## nrgmac (16. Mai 2017)

Nope, bei unseren beiden (2.5/4.0) in diesem Bereich keine Probleme.


----------



## Duc851 (17. Mai 2017)

Hab bei der 3.5 beim Wechsel auf Carbonumlenkwippe neue Messingdistanzen angefertigt damit alles spiel-/ spannungsfrei ist. Schon möglich dass da etwas Fertigungstoleranzen da sind.


----------



## Risiko (17. Mai 2017)

Hmm, ich stehe etwas auf der Leitung..Ich habe schon öfter die Lager getauscht und es war eigentlich nie ein großes Problem. Jetzt geht auf einmal die Wippe fast nicht mehr drauf.

Ich hab ganz normal neue Lager eingepresst, dann leg ich die Plastikscheiben von innen rein. Wenn ich dann versuche, dass ganze in Position auf die Gewinde im Rahmen zu setzen, ist das viel zu straff. Das geht soweit, dass das eine Lager um ca. 0,5mm rausgedrückt wird. Wenn ich dann alles festziehe setzt sich das Lager auch nicht wieder rein. Bei 12nm ist mir die Wippe danach auch etwas zu schwergängig. Unter Strich kann ich danach ohne Knarzen fahren, aber das kanns doch nicht sein...

PS: An den Lagern liegts nicht, habe es sowohl mit EnduroB als auch billigen probiert.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2017)

Bei der Demontage die Wippe gespreizt, weil die Titanbolzen schwer heraus gingen?


----------



## sued893 (18. Mai 2017)

und wenn du mal die Achse einbaust und das Haupt Lager bisschen aufschraubst bringt das was ?

Bei meiner zieht es die Wippen Lager auch gerne mal raus wenn ich bisschen schief lande.


----------



## Risiko (18. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei der Demontage die Wippe gespreizt, weil die Titanbolzen schwer heraus gingen?



Ja, das ist in der Tat früher öfter passiert. Gestern habe ich allerdings eine Schraubzwinge benutzt. Allerdings: Wenn ich die Wippe spreize, müsste sie ja eher weiter werden. Jetzt ist sie zu eng.

@sued893 Was hat in dem Fall das Hautlager mit der Wippe zu tun? Die sind im Moment des Einbaus doch gar nicht verbunden.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2017)

Risiko schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wippe spreize, müsste sie ja eher weiter werden. Jetzt ist sie zu eng.



Sie wird an der Anbindung der Stützstreben weiter. Möglicherweise könnte sie dabei an der Stelle der Rahmen-Anbindung zusammen gedrückt werden. Ist aber alles hoch spekulativ. Wirklich glücklich ist die ganze Konstruktion nicht gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (18. Mai 2017)

Wäre schon möglich. Meinst, man kanns mit gutem gewissen mit der zwinge 1-2mm aufbiegen?

Ich werd mal mit dem Jürgen telefonieren, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.


----------



## Andre737 (19. Mai 2017)

Wie ist denn die Fanes im Bikepark?Ich fahre gerne im Park, aber bin kein Freund von einem reinen DH Bike da ich grobe Steinfelder und grosse Drops meist eh meide.Was meint Ihr, habe ich mit der Fanes Spaß im Park?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Mai 2017)

Muss man die Frage verstehen?

Das Fanes taugt für V/H 180/170 und hat einen eher staubsaugermäßigen Hinterbau. Das langt für den Park. Wie für alles Andere auch.

Ich nutze das gute Stück für Alles (ein Rad langt!). Also Tour, Alpin, Stolpern, Park, ... Das dürfen auch mal > 2000 hm selbstgetreten sein oder aber drei Tage Port du Solei oder ähnliches.

Nur einen CC-Marathon würde ich damit jetzt nicht fahren.


----------



## Jakten (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte mit meiner Fanes viel Spaß im Park. Und das sogar mit der parkuntauglichen Pike.
Wenn ich die Fanes nicht zu einem guten Preis verkauft bekommen hätte, hätte ich den Rahmen behalten und als Parkfreerider aufgebaut.

Die Fanes limitierte mich nie, größere Sprünge oder Drops hätte ich mit einem anderen Bike auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## imun (19. Mai 2017)

Kann ich so unterstreichen. Hab nen Hardtail und die Fanes. Mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht. Obwohl mir die Fanes manchmal zu viel des Guten ist, aber dann sind meist nur meine Beine zu schwach


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Fanes nicht zu einem guten Preis verkauft bekommen hätte, hätte ich den Rahmen behalten und als Parkfreerider aufgebaut.



Genau das habe ich gemacht. Für Trails und (Enduro-)Touren gibt es das Last FFWD, in Kürze ein G13 (wird gerade aufgebaut) und die Fanes ist komplett auf Coil umgebaut für den Park. Steinfelder und große Drops sind dabei weniger ein Limit für die Fanes, als für den Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (19. Mai 2017)

@hasardeur
wie groß bist du denn ?

Je nach Größe kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen die fanes wird dir im Park je nach Ausstattung (Gabel) von dem g13 wenig Freude bereiten. Es sei denn du ziehst gerne Whips und machst viel in der Luft.

Der hinterbau von der fanes macht die Geo vom g13 nicht wett. (Vorallem wenn du ins g13 eine 36er oder ne Lyrik einbaust)


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2017)

Das G13 ist neu, bin ich letzten Samstag erstmalig gefahren (Test-Event). Die Fanes habe ich schon knapp 5 Jahre.

Mit dem G13 war ich in Andreasberg tatsächlich überall schneller, auf den Trails und den DH-Strecken. Die Fanes ist allerdings verspielter und mit Coil schon erheblich mehr Staubsauger. In anderen Parks könnte ich mir, gerade bei verblockteren Abschnitten, die Fanes auch als geeigneter vorstellen.
Das G13 ging selbst bei Flat-Drops vom Fahrwerk her erstaunlich gut, wenngleich man dort schon sehr aktiv fahren muss. Da hat man sehr viel Bike unter sich durch zu schieben. Die Fanes ist da sehr viel agiler.

Ich bin 1,91 m und sicher kein DH-Maniac. Park macht mir Spaß, aber es gibt noch viele Herausforderungen zu meistern.

Das G13 wird erstmal mit Pike aufgebaut, da vorhanden und mit AWK ausgestattet. Wenn die tatsächlich zu weich ist, kommt evtl. später eine andere Gabel. Die Pike teste ich am G13 erstmal mit 150 mm, kann aber auch auf 140 mm traveln. Nächste Woche kommt hoffentlich das HR vom Laufradbauer, dann wird getestet.

Aber hier ging es ja um die Fanes und deren Parktauglichkeit. Da kann ich sagen: Uneingeschränkt parktauglich, halt nur nicht so ein Sofa, wie ein Big-Bike.


----------



## Jakten (19. Mai 2017)

Kommt natürlich auch auf den Park an. Ich habe mit der Fanes nur Erfahrungen im Mittelgebirge sammeln können.


----------



## Risiko (19. Mai 2017)

Mit der richtigen Gabel/Dämpfer und stabilen Laufrädern stellen auch die Downhillstrecken in den meisten Parks kein Problem dar. Ich mach auch größere Sprünge und Drops bis sagen wir 4-5 Meter ohne Probleme.


----------



## sued893 (19. Mai 2017)

jo für nen reines parkbike aufjedenfall coil das ist echt gut.
Mit ner dicken Gabel ist das schon echt potent. Für ne "alte" fanes < v.4 wollte ich immer mal ein Aufbau mit ner 66er rc3 Coil machen.

Das müsste in meiner Vorstellung echt gut gehen.


----------



## Jakten (19. Mai 2017)

Also ich bin die Fanes mit einem DB Air gefahren, im Park mit dicken DH Schlappen auf stabilen Laufrädern (FR570 Felge). Habe mir NIE Gedanken machen müssen ob die Fanes das mitmacht. 
Als reines Parkbike würde ich sie mir zwar nicht kaufen (aber eher weil es da genug andere tolle Räder gibt), aber wenn man die Fanes mal in den Park ausführt ist alles gut


----------



## zuspät (19. Mai 2017)

ich fahr ein v4 ausschließlich im park, wollte etwas laufruhigeres und softeres als mein sxt in m. kann mich nicht beklagen und wenn ich zu alt für den scheiß bin, rüst ich des radl einfach um


----------



## ollo (19. Mai 2017)

Andre737 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Fanes im Bikepark?Ich fahre gerne im Park, aber bin kein Freund von einem reinen DH Bike da ich grobe Steinfelder und grosse Drops meist eh meide.Was meint Ihr, habe ich mit der Fanes Spaß im Park?



da hat man sogar mit der NUR 150 mm ehemals Allmountain Spaß (ich hoffe der Jü liest das nicht  ) und mit der reinen Fanes (die ich auch habe ) ist man vom Kopf freier, da sie ja eher in die Richtung geht. Das Allmountain / jetzt Teibun eher zum Flowtrail fahren (das was Du auf dem Zettel hast)  und das Fanes wenn es dann rumpeliger wird. vom Gewicht kann man beide fast gleich aufbauen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Mai 2017)

Man sollte vllt. noch im Auge haben, dass eine 5er merklich länger geworden ist, als eine 3er/4er. Und ein wenig flacher mit 180er Gabel. Rückt also in Richtung "moderne Geometrie", ist aber nicht so ein Tanker wie die G-Nicolai.

Für mich ist es nach Umstieg von der 3er ein komplett anderes Rad mit allerdings den gleichen Genen. In Summe besser und auch etwas poppiger. Es bleibt in meinem Setup für manches Overkill, aber das hindert mich nicht daran es trotzdem dafür zu benutzen.


----------



## Rekoob (25. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre eine 5er Fanes und muss sagen, dass sie in meinem Aufbau sicher kein Tourenrad ist.
Magic Mary & Rock Razor in Super Gravity, machen das Bike dann doch echt zäh. 
Eine 180er Formula 35 die Geo recht flach. 
Der Canecreek DB Air Cs ist auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.

Trotzdem kann ich überall gemütlich hochradeln um danach mit extrem viel Spaß wieder irgendwo runter zu kommen. 

Wenn ich das Bike etwas tourentauglicher haben möchte, dann wären das die Punkte, an denen ich ansetzen würde. Wobei die Reifen wohl den größten Teil ausmachen dürften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (28. Mai 2017)

Albireo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann jemand von euch was zur Tourentauglichkeit des Fanes sagen? Da habe ich jetzt viel unterschiedliches gefunden, von "voll tourentauglich" bis "Mini-DH"



Ich bin die Fanes nur deshalb gefahren, das Teil is perfekt für alles, egal ob Tour, Park oder sonst was... ein Bike für alles!


----------



## imun (28. Mai 2017)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Ich bin die Fanes nur deshalb gefahren, das Teil is perfekt für alles, egal ob Tour, Park oder sonst was... ein Bike für alles!


Warum jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## Lexx85 (28. Mai 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Warum jetzt nicht mehr?



Wollte schwarzes Plastik fahren und habe Anfang ein geniales Angebot sowohl beim Verkauf als auch beim Einkauf bekommen. Dem konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...


----------



## MissLuzifer (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
jmd ne Ahnung, ob und wie man das retten kann


----------



## Rad-ab (2. Juni 2017)

MissLuzifer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jmd ne Ahnung, ob und wie man das retten kann Anhang anzeigen 610439


Jürgen anrufen und neue Kettenstrebe bestellen.
Andere Möglichkeit wirst Du nicht haben.

Eventuell geht was auf Garantie/Kulanz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juni 2017)

Hmm, das ist DIE Bruchstelle. Hat mich auch schon getroffen bei meiner 3er vor mehreren Jahren. Berichte wie Alutech agiert. Schick ne Mail.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2017)

Ruf Jürgen an und schick ihm das Foto. Ich sollte mich schon arg täuschen, wenn Du nicht binnen weniger Tage eine neue Kettenstrebe kostenlos bekommst.

Der Kabelbinder wird das nicht lange zusammen halten


----------



## pommes5 (2. Juni 2017)

Der Kabelbinder hält doch die Kettenführung


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2017)

Daher der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juni 2017)

Was für eine Fanes ist es denn 3, 4, 5?


----------



## pommes5 (2. Juni 2017)

Ist ein 3.0.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2017)

Dann hat es lange gehalten. Das Kettenstreben-Problem war ein 3.0er Problem. Meist trat es binnen der ersten 9 Monate auf. Vielleicht wurde Dein Bike auch nicht so viel bewegt.


----------



## MissLuzifer (2. Juni 2017)

dass heißt, ich hab es jetzt zuviel bewegt


----------



## MissLuzifer (2. Juni 2017)

Ach und danke fürs soufflieren, ich hab nicht so die Ahnung


----------



## Risiko (7. Juni 2017)

Risiko schrieb:


> Wäre schon möglich. Meinst, man kanns mit gutem gewissen mit der zwinge 1-2mm aufbiegen?
> 
> Ich werd mal mit dem Jürgen telefonieren, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.



Um das noch eben zum Abschluss zu bringen: Ich habe die Wippe per Hebel etwas aufgebogen und es passt jetzt wunderbar. Ich hoffe, es hält.

Außerdem: Für alle, deren Titanschrauben auch zu eng in den Lagern stecken. Das Abschleifen von 0,1mm per Bohrmaschine und Metallfeile funktioniert einwandfrei und dauert nur wenige Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bief (14. Juni 2017)

hallo in die runde!
ich habe mir das fanes 5.0 custom bestellt mit m rahmen und bikeyoke revive, den verstellbereich aber noch offen gelassen.
hat da zufällig jemand erfahrung ob eine 160er bei einer schrittlänge von 84 cm passt? oder doch besser die 125er?

über input würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## tadea nuts (14. Juni 2017)

Vergleich doch deine sitzhöhe beim alten bike mit der sitzhöhe beim neuen. Also Mitte tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel.


----------



## metalheadtom (15. Juni 2017)

habe bei meiner 4er Fanes (M, mit 440er Sitzrohr) eine 150er Lev Integra und 85er SL noch ca. 4,5 cm die ich die Stütze noch einschieben könnte.


----------



## xalex (15. Juni 2017)

Bief schrieb:


> hallo in die runde!
> ich habe mir das fanes 5.0 custom bestellt mit m rahmen und bikeyoke revive, den verstellbereich aber noch offen gelassen.
> hat da zufällig jemand erfahrung ob eine 160er bei einer schrittlänge von 84 cm passt? oder doch besser die 125er?
> 
> über input würde ich mich freuen!



könnte gerade so reichen... Im zweifelsfall kannst du das Sitzrohr auch nochmal etwas kürzen, hab ich auch gemacht, ca 1,5 cm. 

Aber wie tadea nuts gesagt hat, addiere doch die Sitzrohrlänge und den Aufbau der bikeyoke plus Bauhöhe Sattel und vergleiche das mit deinem alten Rad


----------



## weezeewee (17. Juni 2017)

Kann mir eben jemand sagen, mit welchem Drehmoment ich die Steckachse am Hinterrad festziehen muss? Habe das Gefühl ich habe ev per Hand ein wenig übertrieben. Guckt auf der Kassettenseite ca. 2mm raus!? Bei euch auch so?


----------



## metalheadtom (18. Juni 2017)

10Nm und ist bündig bei meiner 4er


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. Juni 2017)

Hi , irgendwo knarzte es nach 7 Monaten Haltedauer an meiner Fanes, so richtig auszumachen war es nicht ob nur beim pedalieren oder auch beim Rollen oder, oder.

Daher großes "Programm", habe  gestern mal alle Wippen und das Hauptlager der Fanes 5.0 auf gemacht und auf "volle Fettpackung" geschmiert.
Trotz Enduro Bearings ist da reichlich Luft für mehr Fett vorhanden. Und ich habe lieber Fett in den Lagern als Luft die sich dann früher oder später durch Wasser und Dreck ersetzt.
Seewasserbständiges Lagerfett ohne Harz sollte es dann natürlich gleich sein. 

Übrigens,damit nicht jeder durch die Videos zappen muss bis Jü sich zu den Drehmomenten der 5.0 äußert:
Hauptlager 20NM
Wippenschrauben: 8-10NM
Hostlink:16NM
Alles mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung...

Also,wer eine 5er hat und mal eine Schlechtwetterperiode und Langeweile, der tut nix verkehrtes seiner 5er etwas extra Fett zu verpassen.


----------



## Rekoob (18. Juni 2017)

Mit der Schraubensicherung wäre ich vorsichtig. Vor allem im Bereich der Wippe. 
Carbon und Schraubensicherung sind keine Freunde. 

Was das Knarzen anbelangt. 
1. Bremssattelaufnahme hinten. (Keramikpaste großzügig auftragen)
2. Sattel im Sattelrohr (Keramikpaste und gut ist)
3. Zug am Ausgang Unterrohr, wenn er mit	   Kabelbinder fixiert ist. (wd40 hilft kurzfristig) 
4. Lagerschrauben nachziehen. 

Fettpackung schadet nie.


----------



## Risiko (18. Juni 2017)

Was ist am Horstlink der 5.0 zur 4.0 anders, dass sich der Anziehmoment derart verstärkt?

Was für Fett nutzt ihr für die Lager?


----------



## Rekoob (18. Juni 2017)

Risiko schrieb:


> Was ist am Horstlink der 5.0 zur 4.0 anders, dass sich der Anziehmoment derart verstärkt?
> 
> Was für Fett nutzt ihr für die Lager?



Die 16nm halte ich auch eher für ein Gerücht. 
Mein letzter Stand war 12nm rundum an der wippe samt Dämpfer. 
Un Horstlink handwarm. kann sich ja nicht öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Juni 2017)

1:40 aufwärts, 16NM 

Immer schön was von "Gerüchten" zu lesen ......

Ich nehme diese Fett:
https://www.momper-auto-chemie.de/l...MIlaLvierK1AIV6rXtCh0G8geiEAQYAiABEgIg2vD_BwE


----------



## Risiko (20. Juni 2017)

Bei der 4.0 waren es aber eben noch 10. Aber geändert hat sich am Horstlink ja nichts oder?


----------



## Rekoob (20. Juni 2017)

Das ist glaub auch das erste Video, in dem ich den Jü von Anzugsdrehmomenten reden höre.  

Das hieß früher immer "Schrauben handfest anziehen." 

Nach dem Motto "nach 'zu' kommt 'ab'"


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2017)

Risiko schrieb:


> Bei der 4.0 waren es aber eben noch 10. Aber geändert hat sich am Horstlink ja nichts oder?



Bei der 4.0 (und 3.0) ist am Horstlink ein Igus-Gleitlager. Bei der 5.0 sind Rillenkugellager verbaut. Bei der Ur-Fanes war es ein Nadellager.

Die Bolzen der Igus-Lager sollte man so fest ziehen, dass sie sich beim Drehen der Stützstrebe mit bewegen. Eine Drehmomentangabe gab es nicht. die 10 Nm galten für die Schrauben an Wippe und Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## Frell (21. Juni 2017)

xalex schrieb:


> könnte gerade so reichen... Im zweifelsfall kannst du das Sitzrohr auch nochmal etwas kürzen, hab ich auch gemacht, ca 1,5 cm.
> 
> Aber wie tadea nuts gesagt hat, addiere doch die Sitzrohrlänge und den Aufbau der bikeyoke plus Bauhöhe Sattel und vergleiche das mit deinem alten Rad


Moin, ich habe auch ne 5.0 in M und habe mit 74cm Schritthöhe echt kurze Beine. Ich habe bei mir ne 150 Reverb drin und komme damit klasse zurecht. Also sollte die 160 bei dir super passen.


----------



## DavidLV (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Hat Zufällig jemand eine Umlenkwippe für eine 2.0 herum liegen?

Danke schon mal!!


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2017)

Schon Jürgen gefragt? Das meine ich ernst. Vielleicht hat er noch Altteile.


----------



## DavidLV (3. Juli 2017)

Die wippe selbst gibt's noch neu zu kaufen (laut Homepage).
wollte nur fragen ob vielleciht jemand eine rumliegen hat.


----------



## Duc851 (3. Juli 2017)

Wippe für die 3.0 hätte ich. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss die mit Passscheiben DIN 988 am Rahmen ausdistanziert werden, da sich die Einbaubreite am Rahmen von 2.0->3.0 um 1-2mm geändert hat. Kann dir die Breite der Wippe ausmessen. Fahr in in der 3.0 mit Carbonwippe selbstgemachte Messingdistanzen damit das saugend gepasst hat und das Carbon nicht verspannt wird. Wäre auch mit o.g. Passscheiben gegangen, aber ich wollte die Carbonwippe sofort einbauen und nicht warten, bis die ne Bestellung mit Passscheiben kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (3. Juli 2017)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Wippe für die 3.0 hätte ich. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss die mit Passscheiben DIN 988 am Rahmen ausdistanziert werden, da sich die Einbaubreite am Rahmen von 2.0->3.0 um 1-2mm geändert hat. Kann dir die Breite der Wippe ausmessen. Fahr in in der 3.0 mit Carbonwippe selbstgemachte Messingdistanzen damit das saugend gepasst hat und das Carbon nicht verspannt wird. Wäre auch mit o.g. Passscheiben gegangen, aber ich wollte die Carbonwippe sofort einbauen und nicht warten, bis die ne Bestellung mit Passscheiben kommt



Ich versteh nur passt nicht 

Ja bitte einmal nachmessen! Wo würde man diese passcheiben bekommen? oder einfach beilagscheiben dazu packen?


----------



## Duc851 (3. Juli 2017)

sehr genau beobachtet. Ich mess heut Abend mal die Wippe nach. Hat irgendjemand die Einbaubreite der Wippe am 2.0 Rahmen zur Hand oder kannst du das bei dir mit dem Messschieber ausmessen? Belagscheiben wäre die Ghetto-Variante . Wenn du das schon machst, dann mit Passscheiben. Das sind hochgenau gefertigte Beilagscheiben, sodass das bis auf den Zehntel Millimeter saugend passt. Gibts beim gut sortierten örtlichen Eisenwarenhändler oder online (auch ebay etc.). Wippe is übrigens schwarz eloxiert. Doofe Frage, wieso brauchst du überhaupt ne neue Wippe?


----------



## DavidLV (3. Juli 2017)

OK super danke dir. Dann messe ich morgen abend mal die einbaubreite nach.

Warum ich die brauche ist schon peinlich und ich könnte mir selbst dafür ein blaues Äugelchen verpassen. Wollte die lager ausbauen (muss dazu sagen dass ich das vorher noch nie gemacht habe) und dabei hab ich das teil verbogen...

weiß aber nicht ob die noch zu retten ist...


----------



## Duc851 (4. Juli 2017)

Sehr ärgerlich!! Sorry ,hab etwas verspätung, die Zeit fließt grad ins Moped. Einbaumaß am Rahmen: 45.9mm, Einbaumaß am Dämpfer 27.4mm (passende Buchsen hab ich. Bei dir sinds 22.2mm). Bolzendurchmesser jeweils 8mm. 2 Distanzstücke (Dicke Beilegscheiben) mit 3mm sind auch dabei.


----------



## DavidLV (5. Juli 2017)

Ok super danke dir erstmal. bin am samstag beim Rahmen da werd ich das ganze mal nachmesen!


----------



## Marce007 (5. Juli 2017)

Und ich dachte mir, meine Fanes knackt mal wieder und irgendwie ging der letzte Gang nicht mehr rein....

Hat das von euch schon einmal jemand gehabt? Glücklicherweise war das abgebrochene Teil lang genug und steckte noch mit in der Nabe, sonst hätte es mir den Hinterbau zerlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (5. Juli 2017)

sieht nicht so gut aus!  hast du anscheinend glück gehabt  ... sieht aus als ob die kerbwirkung zugeschlagen hatte.... direkt am gewinde gerissen.... vielleicht hast du mal zu fest zugemacht? ist nur eine frage keine anschuldigung ... wenn nicht einfach pech...

LG Sven


----------



## Marce007 (5. Juli 2017)

Servus Sven, 

da ich nicht der schmächtigste bin, mag das mit dem zu fest zumachen durchaus   
im Bereich des Möglichen liegen. 
War aber trotzdem nur "handfest" 
War wahrscheinlich wirklich nur Pech, bin bloß ganz schön erschrocken, das hätte auch schief gehen können.
Wollte mich nur mal schlau machen,ob es Erfahrungswerte gibt, damit das nicht mehr passiert.

Ich habe inzwischen auch mit Jürgen telefoniert, ich nehme jetzt die twinworks Steckachse ohne schnellspanner, die soll deutlich stabiler sein und die kann man auch anknallen. 

LG Markus


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juli 2017)

Mir ist in der Fanes auch schon ne Maxle gestorben. Gleiche Stelle. Fahre jetzt die Twinworks.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juli 2017)

Tach 
Ich hab von meiner Signatur Fanes 008  noch die Rohloff Ausfallenden 
War din erste Fanes mit Rohloff 
Evt will die ja jemand


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Juli 2017)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie weit eine Fanes 5.0 in M im Sattelrohr ausgerieben ist?


----------



## RhinoDino (10. August 2017)

Wie ein paar im Herstellerforum und im IBC wissen such ich ein Enduro und Alutech liegt mir am Herzen.

Nun habe ich ein altes Interview mit Jü gelesen und wurde von meiner Annahme dass er die Rahmen noch immer selbst schweißt enttäuscht, da er dort schon gesagt hat dass die Anfrage so hoch sei und die Rahmen in Taiwan produzieren lässt. (Abgesehen von Customs und Kleinserien)
Nun, der Selling-Point für mich war doch dass es ein in Schleswig-Holzstein geschweißtes Bike ist, aus einer Firma die exzellenten Support bietet, da sie natürlich alles über den Rahmen aus dem Kopf kennt.
Auch zum Reparaturangebot für Kunden stand dort dass er der Nachfrage kaum gerecht wäre und dies nicht mehr oft passieren könne.

Da dieser Artikel schon 6 Jahre alt ist wollt ich jetzt fragen, wie sieht es heute aus? (speziell Fanes 5.0)


----------



## Frell (11. August 2017)

Die Rahmen kommen afaik wie fast 95% aller Fahrradrahmen aus China & Taiwan. Sonst wäre der Preis so auch garnicht zu halten. Falls du einen bei Alutech in Deutschland geschweißte Rahmen haben magst musst du zur Signature Series greifen (in der das Rahmenkit ca. 1000€ mehr kostet bei der normale Fanes 5.0). Dafür sind im gewissen Maßen aber Geometrieanpassungen zugeschnitten auf dich möglich. Sicher kannst du so einen Rahmen auch als Komplettbike aufbauen lassen. @Alutech macht dir da sicher gern ein Angebot wenn du nachfragst.

Ansonsten kannst du aber zu den Unterschieden in der Qualität von Rahmen und Radbau mal das Video hier von Pinkbike anschauen. Das fand ich wirklich sehr bereichernd.


----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2017)

Wenn Du ein in DE geschweißtes Rad haben willst, dann musst Du entweder zur Signature Serie greifen oder zu einem anderen Hersteller gehen. Signifikante Stückzahlen stellt nur noch Nicolai in DE her. Aber selbst Nicolai schweißt die HT Rahmen jetzt am Balkan.

Ich verstehe auch nicht dieses Vorurteil. Zum Service sagt das gar nichts aus, da der noch immer vor Ort geschieht und bei Jü 1A ist. Wer sagt Dir dazu, ob der Rahmen in DE nicht durch einen Kollegen anderer Nationalität geschweißt wird.

Das "Made in Germany" auf der Kettenstrebe meines Nicolai war jedenfalls nicht kaufentscheidend, sondern die Produkteigenschaften sowie Ansprechpartner in DE. Das hätte so überall auf der Welt entstehen können, die nötigen Fertigkeiten vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Rekoob (11. August 2017)

Man sollte hier aber ganz klar unterscheiden zwischen, "ich lasse einen von mir gefertigten und ausgiebig getesteten Prototypen in Fernost in Serie fertigen" und "ich blättere durch den Katalog der diversen Fertigungsfirmen und suche mir einen Rahmen/eine Geo raus, lasse diese fertigen umd klebe meinen Namen drauf".

Bei @Alutech  steckt immerhin noch eine Menge Hirnschmalz in der Konstruktion eines Rahmens. Und wenn ich wirklich einen "handmade" Rahmen möchte, besteht ja durchaus die Möglichkeit dazu. Sofern der Geldbeutel mitspielt.

Aber, ob die Dinger jetzt aus Taiwan oder aus Ascheffel kommen, spielt keine große Rolle. Die Qualität ist bombe. Da könnten sich so einige andere Hersteller noch ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden. Das fängt bei den Schweißnähten an und hört bei den verwendeten Lagern und deren Dimensionierung auf. Ich hatte schon so einige Bikes in meinem Keller am Haken, gerade Firmen wie Radon sparen ganz gerne mal am falschen Ende.

Nicht zu vergessen ist der Service. Man kann immer bei den Mädels und Jungs an Ascheffel anrufen und hat auch nicht selten den Chef persönlich am Apparat. Ganz zu schweigen, von der Kulanz und dem Weiterreichen von Konditionen.
Ich habe nachträglich meine Gabel und meinen Dämpfer über Jü bezogen, weil ich beim Kauf meines Rahmens nicht das nötige Kleingeld hatte. Der Preis war mehr als fair und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass den auch nur irgend jemand anders hätte halten können/wollen.

Man kann also sagen, dass das Gesamtpaket ziemlich stimmig ist. Natürlich gibt es Firmen, die Ihren Hype durch Friendsprogramme aufrecht erhalten und ihr ganzes Marketing durch ihre Kundschaft erledigen lassen. Unterm Strich ist das aber meines Erachtens eine Mogelpackung.

Man muss sich einfach im Klaren darüber sein, was man möchte. Ein gut funktionierendes Bike, gibts an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Frell (11. August 2017)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Auch zum Reparaturangebot für Kunden stand dort dass er der Nachfrage kaum gerecht wäre und dies nicht mehr oft passieren könne.



Mir ist zu dem Punkt noch was eingefallen. Ich habe meine Fanes gebraucht gekauft als sie acht Monate alt war aber bis dahin nur wenig genutzt wurde. Die untere Kettenstrebe wurde (da Alutech ein Serienfehler aufgefallen war) kurz vor der Abholung ausgetauscht und war deswegen noch nicht schwarz gepulvert sondern in Alu Raw. Da der Vorbesitzer jedoch dringend das Rad in die Alpen mitnehmen wollte wurde verabredet die Kettenstrebe später denn gegen eine schwarze Strebe zu tauschen. 

Da ich mir das zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht selbst zugetraut habe, habe ich angefragt ob das vielleicht im Rahmen einer der kommenden Testivals stattfinden kann. Das ging dann auch völlig unkompliziert, die Strebe wurde in St. Andreasberg getauscht während ich andere Räder getestet habe und anschließend wurde mir von zwei der Techniker noch die Dämpfung wirklich passend auf mich eingestellt. Dies hat sicher 20min gedauert hat, aber mein Rad fuhr sich anschließend wie ein neues Bike und ich habe mich seit dem wirklich angefangen mit der Federung zu beschäftigen. Wegen Erfahrungen wie diesen hat Alutech bei mir ein wirklich großen Sympatiebonus und ergänzend zur Fanes kommt bei mir wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr noch ein schönes Trailbike ala ICB 2.0 dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RhinoDino (11. August 2017)

Sehr erleichternd wieviel Sympathie und Vertrauen ihr in die Firma steckt.
Das war nämlich bisher auch meine Ansicht. Bin in 2 Monaten auch beim Germanys Finest Testival und hab auch heut mit Jürgen über andere Anbauteile (statt den angebotenen) geplaudert und bin echt hyped.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Frage an euch.
Ich bin nicht der beste Bikemechaniker, aber bin sehr euphorisch mehr zu machen, da ich einfach keinen ordentlichen Gabelservice bisher selber gemacht hab.
In meiner Gegend ist ein sehr guter Gravity Schrauber sag ich jetzt mal, nur er weigert sich Versenderbikes zu reparieren.
Wie sieht das Alutech Image beim Schrauber um der Ecke aus?
(Ich weiß ich kann ihn Fragen, aber generell wärs auch interessant zu wissen)


----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2017)

Die Reizworte sind Radon, Canyon, Rose. Alutech ist nichtmal überall bekannt. Meine Meinung zu dieser Einstellung von Fahrradwerkstätten: Wenn er es nicht nötig hat.... Die Kundennähe bzw. der Servicegedanke wird auch nicht sehr ausgeprägt sein. Mein Schrauber um die Ecke nimmt sogar billigste eBay-Schnapper an, weil Papa sie nicht mal richtig montiert bekommt.

Gabelservice wird auch hier im Forum angeboten. Vielleicht findet sich auch ein Kundiger in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. August 2017)

Schrauber um der Ecke kennen die Alutech oft nicht 
Die Zeiten das Alutech über Händler lief haben mit der Fanes aufgehört.
Wenn sich der Laden leisten kann keine Versender Bikes anzunehmen ist das sein recht 
Allerdings wenn er aus dem Gravity/Enduro  Bereich kommt sollte er zumindest den Ruf von Alutech kennen

Ich hab eine der ersten Fanes gefahren Signatur  nr oo8 (fährt die noch)
Qualität ist gleich egal ob von Jü oder Taiwan
Vorteil von Jü du kannst Einfluss auf die Geo nehmen 

Du machst nix falsch mit einer Fanes


----------



## Rekoob (11. August 2017)

Als Schrauber würde ich natürlich die dicken Versender annehmen. Da is ja ständig was im Arsch, dann klingelt auch die Kasse.

Soll sich mal ein bissel über Betriebswirtschaft informieren.


----------



## RhinoDino (11. August 2017)

Na gut ja, auf der anderen Seite hat der Typ (wie fast alle anderen Läden hier) 2 Monate vorlauf für Werkstatt-Termine.
Dann kann man sich diese engstirnige Meinung glaub ich leisten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2017)

Moin, fährt jemand eines in S, 26" im Raum Frankfurt am Main?
Suche für meine Frau eines zum probesitzen


----------



## Speedskater (22. August 2017)

Moin Hagen,
ich hätte eins in M, 26" zum probesitzen.
Am Samstag fahre ich allerdings bis zum 17.09. in Urlaub.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2017)

Wir wollen ausschließen, ob S nicht zu groß. Daher nützt M nichts.


----------



## RhinoDino (22. August 2017)

Wieviele haben sich eigentlich ein Signature Fanes gegönnt und was für Geoänderungen habt ihr euch gewünscht? (Fotos?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (23. August 2017)

Ich hatte die 008 von den ersten 50
   quasi L mit S Sitzrohr 
Sonst normal


----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2017)

War die Ur-Fanes gemeint oder die neu aufgelegte Signature Series?


----------



## RhinoDino (23. August 2017)

@hasardeur neue signature series


----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2017)

Dachte ich mir. @böser_wolf meinte aber wohl die Ur-Fanes. Kurzes Sitzrohr war damals DIE Option.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. August 2017)

Jup  stimmt 
Ach die neue heisst auch Signatur ok 
Bin ja aus dem Alu Geschäft raus


----------



## RhinoDino (23. August 2017)

@böser_wolf inwiefern aus dem Alugeschäft raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w10Tester (29. August 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich das Propain Spindrift, dass gibt es aber leider nur in L. 
Jetzt habe ich mir die Geo-Daten des Fanes XL und Sennes XL angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche besser zu mir passen bei 1,93m mit SL 95. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## hasardeur (29. August 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das Propain Spindrift, dass gibt es aber leider nur in L.
> Jetzt habe ich mir die Geo-Daten des Fanes XL und Sennes XL angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche besser zu mir passen bei 1,93m mit SL 95. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Keine Ahnung. Was willst Du denn damit anstellen?


----------



## dAs_oLi (30. September 2017)

Bei dem Fanes knarzt und spannt es überall, ich empfinde es immernoch als krass das diese Probleme bei Version 5 immernoch bei so gut wie jedem an der Tagesordnung sind..  ich kenne das bei Radon nur sehr begrenzt und Rose ist dafür gar nicht bekannt also ka es ist jedenfalls von der Qualität kein Nicolai..


----------



## freeflohrider (30. September 2017)

dAs_oLi schrieb:


> Bei dem Fanes knarzt und spannt es überall, ich empfinde es immernoch als krass das diese Probleme bei Version 5 immernoch bei so gut wie jedem an der Tagesordnung sind..  ich kenne das bei Radon nur sehr begrenzt und Rose ist dafür gar nicht bekannt also ka es ist jedenfalls von der Qualität kein Nicolai..


Also ich habe eine Sennes 2.0 und Fanes 4.0 hier stehen und kann dein Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn du an die Ausfallenden und die Dämpferaufnahme einmal im Jahr Fett packst ist alles gut. So mache ich es bei meinem Tyee auch und habe nie Probleme.


----------



## freeflohrider (30. September 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das Propain Spindrift, dass gibt es aber leider nur in L.
> Jetzt habe ich mir die Geo-Daten des Fanes XL und Sennes XL angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche besser zu mir passen bei 1,93m mit SL 95. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Habe mir auch überlegt das Spindrift zu kaufen, werde aber jetzt eine Sennes Freeride aufbauen.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2017)

dAs_oLi schrieb:


> Bei dem Fanes knarzt und spannt es überall, ich empfinde es immernoch als krass das diese Probleme bei Version 5 immernoch bei so gut wie jedem an der Tagesordnung sind..  ich kenne das bei Radon nur sehr begrenzt und Rose ist dafür gar nicht bekannt also ka es ist jedenfalls von der Qualität kein Nicolai..



Habe eine Fanes 3.0 und ein Nicolai G13. Das G13 knarzt häufiger, die Fanes nicht. Früher war das bei der Fanes schwerer zu schaffen, doch seit der Stützhülse des Hauptlagers ist es einfach.

Den Qualitätsunterschied Alutech vs. Nicolai würde ich eher in der Steifigkeit und der Konstruktion der Lagersitze sehen. Da liegt Nicolai deutlich vorn. Die Details eines Nicolai (Schweißnähte, Frästeile) haben mit der Verarbeitungsqualität wenig zu tun.
Das meine Fans seit 5! Jahren noch immer klasse funktioniert und voll einsatzbereit ist, zeugt auch von Qualität.


----------



## dAs_oLi (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich gebe dir in ein paar Punkten recht, aber wenn ich das Nicolai oder mein Gt oder mein altes speci oder mein Balfa damals auseinander gebaut habe, war bei keinem so eine derbe Spannung auf den Bauteilen wie jetzt am neuen Fanes. Die Lager liegen aus meinem Empfinden recht offen, aber der Punkt der mich wirklich stört sind die Toleranzen der Bauteile (falls das aus Mechanischer Sicht so gewollt ist das man drei Leute im dümmsten Fall benötigt, um den Hinterbau wieder in die Form zu bringen das man die Lagerpunkte wieder verschrauben kann und falls man diese paar mm löst. Es mit einer ziemlichen Gewalt auseinander springt und dabei ein paar ordentliche Schläge tut...) das hat für mich auch was mit Qualität zu tun. Passform Bauteile etc. Ja die Schweißnähte sind völlig iO und der Rahmen fässt sich auch wertig an, aber das sind nur 50% die andere besser machen. Und die ich so halt noch nicht erlebt habe und ja ich ärgere mich das ich trotz Mechanischen Verständnis und ich service sonst so gut wie alles selber. Es nicht schaffe und nur mit neuen Lagern evtl hinbekomme das Ding zum Schweigen zu bekommen. Die Lager sind knapp 200 km alt.. Mein Speci war das erste Lager minimalst rau nach knapp 3k km  ich mache dir mal ein Video davon.. Die Kinematik selbst funktioniert gut, um nicht alles schlecht zu reden.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Oktober 2017)

Zum Thema Hinterbaulager empfehle ich ab Seite 83 in diesem Thread zu lesen.
Ich habe das Knarzen vom Hinterbau gegen ein gelegenliches Quitschen von O-Ringen eingetauscht, aber die Lager halten jetzt.
Das der Hinterbau verspannt ist wird dadurch leider nicht behoben.


----------



## dAs_oLi (1. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich werds umsetzen ich hab die Idee mit den Gummis auch schon gehabt. Aber danke für die Zustimmung das du auch das Gefühl hast, das ganz schön druck auf dem Heck sitzt.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2017)

Wenn der Hinterbau schief ist (was man leider öfter hört), ist das ein Mangel, den man reklamieren kann. Und ja, konstruktiv kann man an der Fanes das eine oder andere Detail verbessern. Die Stützhülse war ein Teil, auf das wir ein paar Jahre warten mussten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (4. Oktober 2017)

Weiß hier jemand, ob man eine Fanes 3.0 mit de 2.0 Sitzstreben fahren kann? Der Knackpunkt ist der Horstlink. Da hat die 2.0 hat ja noch die Nadellager...


----------



## hasardeur (4. Oktober 2017)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, ob man eine Fanes 3.0 mit de 2.0 Sitzstreben fahren kann? Der Knackpunkt ist der Horstlink. Da hat die 2.0 hat ja noch die Nadellager...



Warum willst Du das? Bis zur 2.0 waren die Sitzstreben doch wirklich nicht schön. Gebrauchte 3.0er Streben sollte es doch geben. Zur Not hätte ich noch welche liegen (weiß).


----------



## Duc851 (4. Oktober 2017)

Haupstächlich finde ich die 2.0 Streben (mit Finne) schöner als die 3.0 Streben. Außerdem sind die 2.0 Streben ein paar Gramm leichter.


----------



## nrgmac (4. Oktober 2017)

Und stabiler sind die auch. Passen aber nicht. Evtl. die 4er nehmen, welche wiederum passen sollten (im Zweifel Jü fragen).


----------



## hasardeur (4. Oktober 2017)

Stabiler? Welche 3.0er Sitzstrebe ist denn mal gebrochen? Die Rückrufaktion damals war eine sehr teure Ente für Alutech. Mich würde überraschen, dass die Sitzstreben irgendwann geändert wurden, zumindest was die Nutzung der teuren Hydroform betrifft.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist eine 3er Strebe direkt an der Schweißnaht zum Joke gebrochen. Ich weiß von mindestens einer weiteren 2er und 3er Strebe.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Oktober 2017)

Und hübsch und vertrauenserweckend waren die nachgeschweißten 3er auch nicht gerade. 2er mit Finne war zwar nicht hübsch, aber sinnvoll und kostengünstig gelöst. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Oktober 2017)

Verwechselt Ihr da nicht Sitz- und Kettenstreben? Die Kettenstreben hatten das Problem an der Schweißnaht zum Yoke. Die Sitzstreben wurden meines Wissens nach nie nachgeschweißt. Es gab da nur einmal eine Rückruf- und Prüfaktion, da bei einem einzigen Fall Annahme dazu bestand, ein Problem mit dem Teil zu haben. Keine der geprüften Streben kontte das bestätigen, daher die teuer Ente für Alutech. Von einer gebrochenen Sitzstrebe hatte ich auch noch nie gehört, schon gar nicht am Übergang zum Yoke, wo kaum Biege-Kräfte auftreten. Die hohe Last liegt am hinteren Ende an und wird durch den sehr flachen Verlauf verursacht, daher die komische Konstruktion.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Oktober 2017)

Nope, war die Sitzstrebe am 3er und das Schweißpunktmassaker (komplette Innenseite der Strebe) sah einfach bescheiden aus. Deshalb fahre ich heute eine 4er und Frauchen ist bei der 2.5er geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. Oktober 2017)

An die Schweißnaht erinnere ich mich - die war doch vorsorglich (habe eine der ersten 3.0). Die alte Alu-Strebe liegt aber schon lange im Keller. Die Carbonstrebe hat keine Schweißnähte


----------



## RhinoDino (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich war jetzt das letzte Wochenende in Brilon und hab mal die Fanes 5.0 (L) und ne IBC 2.0 (M) gefahren und bin mir jetzt sicher dass ich ne Fanes kaufen werde. (Muss erstmal jedoch mein aktuellen Fully los werden )
Jetzt hab ich aber noch Unsicherheiten bei der Komponentenauswahl, da wollte ich um eure Meinung bitten und zwar:

1. RS Super Deluxe RCT vs. CC DBAir IL:
Die IL ist seit neuestem im Shop, was sind die wichtigsten Unterschiede und ist die Überlegung für ein CC überhaupt lohnenswert?
Bin in Brilon ausschließlich RS hinten gefahren und mit meinem aktuellen nur FOX, also hab ich kaum referenzpunkte zu einer CC.

2. Standartbuchsen vs. Huber-Buchsen:
Lohnenswerter direkteinstieg auf Huberbushings?

3. Hat von euch jemand beim Kauf mit Formula Selva EX ein CTS Special Medium insert o. Ä. direkt mitbestellt? Welches ist denn default drin?

4. Wie kann der Federweg der Selva auf 170mm gekürzt werden? Per Token?

5. Fanes 5.0 Custom Schaltgruppe oder GX Eagle?
Ich hab mich bisher nie um Eagle geschehrt da neue Verschleißteile viel zu teuer sind, wie ist eure Meinung?
Konnte leider keine Eagle probefahren, aber habt ihr Eagle-Spezifische Probleme bzw. existieren welche?

5. Wie stark schätzt ihr die Formula Cura Bremse ein, verglichen mit XT, MT5 oder Avid X0 Trail? Es ist ebenfalls für DH entwickelt, aber will im Bikeparkgebrauch sicher gehen.


----------



## ollo (10. Oktober 2017)

zu 2, ja lohnt sich da die Huber Buchsen zusammen mit den IGUS Bushings weniger Losbrechmnet haben und somit der Dämpfer besser den "Bewegungen" folgen kann. Einige Dämpferhersteller verwenden zum teil die IGUS Bushings von Haus aus.


----------



## sued893 (10. Oktober 2017)

ollo schrieb:


> zu 2, ja lohnt sich da die Huber Buchsen zusammen mit den IGUS Bushings weniger Losbrechmnet haben und somit der Dämpfer besser den "Bewegungen" folgen kann. Einige Dämpferhersteller verwenden zum teil die IGUS Bushings von Haus aus.



ich war zu unsensibel um einen Unterschied zu erfahren.  Aber man merkt deutlich wieviel haltbarer die Teile sind.  

Hab die jetzt 1.5 Jahre in Gebrauch und man merkt jetzt erst bisschen Verschleiss


----------



## RhinoDino (10. Oktober 2017)

Denk mal bei einer 35€ Differenz eines über 3k€ teuren Bikes so ein Verschleißbesserung zu haben, ist es gar keine Diskussion mehr wert was man tut.


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2017)

sued893 schrieb:


> ich war zu unsensibel um einen Unterschied zu erfahren.  Aber man merkt deutlich wieviel haltbarer die Teile sind.
> 
> Hab die jetzt 1.5 Jahre in Gebrauch und man merkt jetzt erst bisschen Verschleiss



Macht nix dafür merkt es dein dämpfer das er sich besser Mitbewegen  kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi zusammen, wollt mal wissen wo genau steht dass das fanes nicht für Doppelbrückengabeln ausgelegt ist und ob es trotzdem schon mal jemand ausprobiert hat und über Langzeiterfahrungen berichten kann.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Dezember 2017)

Du darfst gern den Jü fragen, was er davon hält. Zudem versaut eine DC Gabel einfach Geo und Balance ... und wofür? Für DC Gabeln gibt es das Sennes. Du darfst aber natürlich machen, was Du willst, und eine Weile wird es schon halten, vielleicht sogar sehr lange.


----------



## Thiel (25. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man eine 180er Gabel fährt, baut eine 200er doch nicht höher oder nicht nennenswert ?


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du darfst gern den Jü fragen, was er davon hält. Zudem versaut eine DC Gabel einfach Geo und Balance ... und wofür? Für DC Gabeln gibt es das Sennes. Du darfst aber natürlich machen, was Du willst, und eine Weile wird es schon halten, vielleicht sogar sehr lange.


Boxxer 581
Lyric 572 
Also  versaut wird die Geo nicht total
Da du auch mehr Sag an der Gabel fährst 
Ich hab in meine 008 Signatur Fanes zwischen MZ 66 170mm und Boxxer 200 hin und her gebastelt 
Allerdings würde ich den jü Fragen 
Oder gleich die Sennes nehmen macht mehr Sinn


----------



## zuspät (26. Dezember 2017)

Dass die Geo von der Einbauhöhe abhängig ist, is mir bewusst. Wollte wissen ob die Doppelbrückenfreigabe nur abhängig von dem Gusset ist, dass dem fanes gegenüber dem sennes fehlt. Oder ob es noch andere Faktoren gibt. Aber da sollt ich evtl. Echt direkt an Jürgen schreiben.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Dezember 2017)

Für die DC Eignung bekam das Sennes die Gussets am Steuerrohr.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Dezember 2017)

Ja, vergiss das mit der Geo. Ich kann mir jedoch kaum vorstellen, dass der Hinterbau mit 200 mm an der Front harmonieren, zumindest wenn man den SAG sinnvoll wählt. Es soll doch jeder probieren, was er mag, vielleicht hält die Fanes das sogar aus, ist ja auch sonst sehr stabil.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Dezember 2017)

Seh ich auch nicht als Problem 
Anders rum auch nicht  
die Sennes zb mit 200 hinten und 180 vorne verkauft 
Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks 

Das vom jü ne DC Freigabe für die Fanes kommt glaub ich aber nicht


----------



## rideAtrail (9. Januar 2018)

Möchte mich nochmals vergewissern: ich fahre eine Avid X0Trail mit einer 203er Scheibe an einer Marzocchi CR55. Hinten habe ich die Avid X0 auf einem Fanes 3.0 Rahmen.
Möchte auf Magura MT5 oder MT7 wechseln. Werden hierfür Adapter benötigt?


----------



## hasardeur (9. Januar 2018)

Mach mal ein Bild. Die MT5/7 Bremssättel sind größer, möglich, dass Du ander PM-Adapter brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rideAtrail (9. Januar 2018)

HI kannst du so was damit anfangen?


----------



## hasardeur (10. Januar 2018)

Der PM Adapter an der Gabel sieht aus, wie ein 203er von Shimano. Der würde knapp passen (habe ich auch mit MT5). Hinten werden die Shimano-Adapter meiner Erfahrung nach zu knapp.
Die Avid Bremsscheiben würde ich eh tauschen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist die Breite des Reibkuchens der MT5/7 größer, als bei Avid/SRAM. Meiner Erfahrung nach passen Scheiben von Shimano oder eben die Magura Storm HC gut. Die Trickstuff Dächle soll auch prima mit MT5/7 funktionieren, habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## likelago (14. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute

Habe meine Fanes 4.0 auf 650b umgerüstet.
Kann ich noch meine 180mm Gabel fahren oder muss ich sie auf 160mm traveln.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2018)

Wie hast du die denn umgerüstet - andere Gabel und anderen LRS...?

Die Fanes hat ja eh keinen super flachen Lenkwinkel, ich denke das macht garnichts. Ist halt die Frage, ob einem insgesamt das höhere Tretlager zusagt.
Meine 3.0 fahre ich noch 26" mit 2.4 Trailkings, die sind ja nicht viel kleiner im Durchmesser als ein 27.5 Highroller 2.3 - und meine Fox Gabel hat 190mm. Könnte noch flacher sein vom Lenkwinkel. Tretlager passt super


----------



## abakus66 (15. Januar 2018)

likelago schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Habe meine Fanes 4.0 auf 650b umgerüstet.
> Kann ich noch meine 180mm Gabel fahren oder muss ich sie auf 160mm traveln.
> ...


 
Warum?
Es kommt doch nur das Tretlager höher, der Lenkwinkel bleibt. Alutech hat die 4.0 ja auch mit 650b und 180er Gabel ausgeliefert.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2018)

Nene, eine 650b Gabel ist idR 1.5cm länger, das macht 0.8cm am Tretlager zusätzlich und einen 0.5° flacheren Lenkwinkel. Spüren tut man das schon...


----------



## Marce007 (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hab meine 4.0 ja jetzt auch auf 27,5 umgebaut und anstatt der 55CR eine Pike reingeschraubt und bin sehr zufrieden. Das höhere Tretlager stört mich gar nicht, teilweise sogar im Gegenteil, ich kann ein wenig mehr SAG  Hinten fahren, ohne öfter mal mit den Pedalen hängen zu bleiben im Wiegetritt.

Den Radstand habe ich bei 50% und wie gesagt etwas mehr SAG dafür ein wenig mehr HSC und die Fuhre ist dermassen satt jetzt, ohne träge zu sein - ein Traum


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2018)

Apropos Radstandverstellung: ist das eigentlich bei allen Kettenstreben so, dass die Schweißnähte des vorderen Yokes die Seitenwände des Reifens aufreiben?
Mit MAXXIS 2.4 nicht, aber der Trailking 2.4 hinten ist schon fast durchgescheuert. In der hinteren Position schleift er schon fast im Stand (2mm beidseitig).
Die Kettenstrebe wurde mir 2014 auf Garantie eingebaut. Liegt das evtl daran, dass die auf 27.5 optimiert ist?


----------



## Schuffa87 (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo.

Habe ein paar Fragen zur Fanes.

Fanes 3.0 und Fanes 4.0 unterscheiden sich worin? Laut Geotabelle alles gleich.
Wie kann man bei der 3.0 650b fahren? War der Rahmen dafür schon vorbereitet oder mussten man andere Ausfallenden montieren?
Hat mal jemand das Ding mit der 170er Einstellung und HR 26" sowie VR 650b gefahren? So Litevillestyle mäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (17. Januar 2018)

Jo, 
26“ hinten und 27,5“ vorne hab ich eine Zeit lang in meiner 4.0 gefahren. Das ging erstaunlich gut. Für den Park richtig super, für die Hometrails habe ich mit der Geometrieverstellung in uphill - Stellung gegengesteuert, um das höhere Tretlager bei komplett 27,5“ zu simulieren.
Auch das hat mir gut gefallen, so dass ich schließlich auf komplett 27,5“ gewechselt habe. 
Ob die 3er im Hinterbau anders ist als die 4 kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...
Sieht auf den Bildern schlimmer aus, als es war


----------



## damh85 (30. Januar 2018)

Servus.

Ich habe nen Fanes 4.0 mit Pinion. Allerdings ist das Getriebe nicht symetrisch ( ich denke weil hier einfach ungenau gearbeitet wurde) eingebaut, da ich an den jeweiligen Kurbelarmen auf der heweiligen Seite unterschiedliche Abstände zur Ketten und Sitzstrebe habe. (ca 4mm Differenz) 

Kann das von den Pinionfahrern hier ebenfalls jemand bestätigen? Oder bin ich der einzige Glückliche?

MfG


----------



## damh85 (30. Januar 2018)

dAs_oLi schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir in ein paar Punkten recht, aber wenn ich das Nicolai oder mein Gt oder mein altes speci oder mein Balfa damals auseinander gebaut habe, war bei keinem so eine derbe Spannung auf den Bauteilen wie jetzt am neuen Fanes. Die Lager liegen aus meinem Empfinden recht offen, aber der Punkt der mich wirklich stört sind die Toleranzen der Bauteile (falls das aus Mechanischer Sicht so gewollt ist das man drei Leute im dümmsten Fall benötigt, um den Hinterbau wieder in die Form zu bringen das man die Lagerpunkte wieder verschrauben kann und falls man diese paar mm löst. Es mit einer ziemlichen Gewalt auseinander springt und dabei ein paar ordentliche Schläge tut...) das hat für mich auch was mit Qualität zu tun. Passform Bauteile etc. Ja die Schweißnähte sind völlig iO und der Rahmen fässt sich auch wertig an, aber das sind nur 50% die andere besser machen. Und die ich so halt noch nicht erlebt habe und ja ich ärgere mich das ich trotz Mechanischen Verständnis und ich service sonst so gut wie alles selber. Es nicht schaffe und nur mit neuen Lagern evtl hinbekomme das Ding zum Schweigen zu bekommen. Die Lager sind knapp 200 km alt.. Mein Speci war das erste Lager minimalst rau nach knapp 3k km  ich mache dir mal ein Video davon.. Die Kinematik selbst funktioniert gut, um nicht alles schlecht zu reden.



Genauso ging es mir auch als ich mein fanes zerlegt habe um die schlechten Lager und tausend knarzgeräusche zu entfernen. Alter, was habe ich geflucht. Es war ein reiner Gewaltakt, das bike wieder zusammen zu setzen. Nie wieder Alutech.  
Aber die kinematik ist echt geil.


----------



## wartool (31. Januar 2018)

Ich wüsste gerne, ob bei der 2018er Fanes seitens Alutech eine Möglichkeit vorgesehen ist 142er Naben hinten zu fahren.. irgendwelche Adapterplatten oder so?
Würde gerne meinen "alten" LRS weiter fahren (ich weiß, dass es Lösungen gibt, bei denen man die Nabe mit anderer Endkappe versieht.. da muss dann aber leider neu mittig zentriert werden - das möchte ich vermeiden)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Januar 2018)

Bau den Teibun Hinterbau dran. Dann hast du eine Fanes SL mit 142. 
Siehe mein Bike siehe Signatur.


----------



## zuspät (31. Januar 2018)

@wartool: ja kannst du "...Mittels Spacer können auch Laufräder mit 12x142mm Einbaubreite verwendet werden." mit den achsinlays kannst du die 142mm fahren. kosten müssten um die 66€ sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (31. Januar 2018)

Lt. HP sind das doch nur knappe 15,-€ für Reduzierung von 148 auf 142mm


----------



## tadea nuts (31. Januar 2018)

Bei der fanes 3 gibt es reduzierung von 142 auf 135 mm. Gibt bestimmt auch reduzierung von 148 auf 142 mm.


----------



## damh85 (31. Januar 2018)

Servus.

Ich habe nen Fanes 4.0 mit Pinion. Allerdings ist das Getriebe nicht symetrisch ( ich denke weil hier einfach ungenau gearbeitet wurde) eingebaut, da ich an den jeweiligen Kurbelarmen auf der heweiligen Seite unterschiedliche Abstände zur Ketten und Sitzstrebe habe. (ca 4mm Differenz) 

Kann das von den Pinionfahrern hier ebenfalls jemand bestätigen? Oder bin ich der einzige Glückliche?

MfG


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2018)

ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut: der Abstand Kurbel-Kettenstrebe ist bei meinem 4.0er Fanes Pinion fast gleich.


----------



## damh85 (31. Januar 2018)

Ok. Ich danke dir. 

Dann werde ich wohl mal alutech anschreiben. Ich bin gespannt. 

Na dann wünsche ich ein knackfreies fahren.


----------



## damh85 (31. Januar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Normalerweise schaut das Hauplager (Fanes Pinion) so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welche Maße hast du für die Stützhülse im Hauptlager genommen? Würde mir die nachbauen lassen wollen... Sieht vielversprechend aus. 

MfG


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2018)

Habe ich nicht dokumentiert.
Seit dem Umbau gibt der Hinterbau keine merkwürdigen Geräusche mehr von sich.


----------



## svenreinert (15. Februar 2018)

damh85 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl mal alutech anschreiben. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Na dann wünsche ich ein knackfreies fahren.


der service bei denen ist top... woher du allerdings so vie knarzen...knacken ... etc kann ich mir auch nicht erklären... du hast ja alles selber demontiert... hattest du die pinion auch draußen? auf den genauen zusammenbau geachtet? mit rückstellung der ausgleichsringe? korrekt drehmoment beachten und immernoch schief? lagerwechsel gemacht? lager auch nicht zu sehr vorgespannt?(=lagertod nach wenigen kilometern) lager gerade eingepresst? naja gibt viele baustellen die zu beachten sind

LG Sven


----------



## damh85 (15. Februar 2018)

svenreinert schrieb:


> der service bei denen ist top... woher du allerdings so vie knarzen...knacken ... etc kann ich mir auch nicht erklären... du hast ja alles selber demontiert... hattest du die pinion auch draußen? auf den genauen zusammenbau geachtet? mit rückstellung der ausgleichsringe? korrekt drehmoment beachten und immernoch schief? lagerwechsel gemacht? lager auch nicht zu sehr vorgespannt?(=lagertod nach wenigen kilometern) lager gerade eingepresst? naja gibt viele baustellen die zu beachten sind
> 
> LG Sven




Alles beachtet. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich mit der kleinsten Übersetzung gegen viel Wiederstand z Bsp einen sehr steilen Berg hinauf fahre, verdreht sich das Bike im Bereich Hauptlager hinter dem Pinion schon merklich.


----------



## svenreinert (15. Februar 2018)

das ist allerdings komisch keine ahnung was da los ist untersuche das mal ganz genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damh85 (22. Februar 2018)

Mal noch ne andere Frage:

Wird das Hinterrad beim PinionFanes mittig oder mit einem leichten Offset zentriert. Meins ist mittig zentriert und läuft verdächtig nah an der Kettenstrebe auf der Nichtantriebsseite? Das Rad ist gerade eingespannt da es mit den Inlays bis auf Anschlag sitzt. Danke schon mal für mögliche Antworten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Februar 2018)

Hi,

habe nebenan schon gefragt:

"Denke über einen CC IL Coil in einer Fanes 5 nach.
Welche Vault Feder (oder alternative)? 68 kg blank, also ca. 80 kg komplett. Welche Federhärte? Fahrweise nicht rustikal sondern bedacht."

Eine Antwort bisher:
"Ich fahre in meinem Fanes 5.0 Rahmen eine 300 lbs Feder von RockShox im SuperDeluxe Coil. Blank sind es bei mir ca. 60 kg.
Fahrweise auch eher bedacht. Federweg wird bei ca. 30% Sag sehr gut genutzt. Durchschläge werden durch die auf mich abgestimmte Progression im Ausgleichsbehälter ganz gut abgefangen. Für dich also vermutlich mindestens eine 350 lbs Feder."

Hat noch jemand anders Input für mich?

Danke.


----------



## svenreinert (23. Februar 2018)

damh85 schrieb:


> Mal noch ne andere Frage:
> 
> Wird das Hinterrad beim PinionFanes mittig oder mit einem leichten Offset zentriert. Meins ist mittig zentriert und läuft verdächtig nah an der Kettenstrebe auf der Nichtantriebsseite? Das Rad ist gerade eingespannt da es mit den Inlays bis auf Anschlag sitzt. Danke schon mal für mögliche Antworten.



auch wenn du singlespeed fährts kannst du das Hinterrad nicht komplett mittig zentrieren... naja kann man schon mit der passenden nabe... es kommt auf die nabe an bzw wo die flansche sitzen... welche nabe hast du denn bzw merk dir einfach mittig zentrierständer ;D 

LG


----------



## svenreinert (23. Februar 2018)

damh85 schrieb:


> Alles beachtet. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich mit der kleinsten Übersetzung gegen viel Wiederstand z Bsp einen sehr steilen Berg hinauf fahre, verdreht sich das Bike im Bereich Hauptlager hinter dem Pinion schon merklich.



habe über die sache nochmal nachgedacht..... also meinst du wirklich verdrehen ? oder reden wir über ein "antisquad" was ein künstliche "hochziehen" des hinterbaus durch die kettenkraft am ritzel erfolgt? also testst du das im stand und siehst wie sich der rahmen und im genaueren das tretlager aus der nabe-nabe achse herrausbewegt ? oder bewegt sich der hinterhau doch symetrisch? ....

LG


----------



## weezeewee (12. März 2018)

Fanes 5.0 Fahrer, mal Hand auf‘s Herz. Bei wem schleift die Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite ebenfalls an der Kettenstrebe? Habe die Race Ready Version mit der eThirteen Kurbel. Habe von Alutech schon eine neue Schwinge mit genaueren Toleranzen zugeschickt bekommen (u auf eigene Kosten einbauen lassen) und es schleift immer noch... habe auf der Strebe hauchdünnes 3M Anti Rutsch (was Last für seine Bikes nimmt) u auf der Kurbel nen Schuh von eThirteen. Kann doch dg nicht sein, dass es da schon schleift. Bin halt nen schwerer Fahrer (102-105 fahrfertig), aber ich finde, dass geht gar nicht. Auf der Schwinge davor war schon ne blankpolierte Stelle... an meinem Radon vorher war absolut nüscht.


----------



## svenreinert (12. März 2018)

ich verstehe eins nicht so richtig... die last verteilt sich am hinterhau symetrisch bzw fast.... wie soll denn der hinterbau dauerhaft 6 mm schief sein und im ausgefederten zustand nichts.... jetzt auch ma butter bei die fische .... kurbel richtig montiert?


----------



## svenreinert (12. März 2018)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Bin halt nen schwerer Fahrer (102-105 fahrfertig)


hat damit nichts zu tun freigabe ist größer 105kg


----------



## svenreinert (12. März 2018)

weezeewee schrieb:


> u auf eigene Kosten einbauen lassen


die 3 schrauben haste nicht selber herausdrehen können?


----------



## weezeewee (12. März 2018)

svenreinert schrieb:


> ich verstehe eins nicht so richtig... die last verteilt sich am hinterhau symetrisch bzw fast.... wie soll denn der hinterbau dauerhaft 6 mm schief sein und im ausgefederten zustand nichts.... jetzt auch ma butter bei die fische .... kurbel richtig montiert?



Ja, genau das verstehe ich auch nicht so richtig. Deswegen hier der Post.

Sicher ist die richtig montiert. Ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite. Extra sogar nochmal Rücksprache mit Alutech gehalten.

Habe die Schwinge einbauen lassen, um ganz sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht an Fehlern meinerseits liegt! Natürlich hätte ich das auch selber machen können, Sven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (12. März 2018)

ja wenn das alles so ist und alles richtig ist gibt es eigentlich nur noch eine Sache weshalb eine kurbel so " schief " stehen kann und zwar das tretlagergehäuse ist um ein paar ° schief ;D. wäre jetzt nicht wünschenswert... aber ist mein tip. schick doch mal bitte 2 bilder linke seite kurbel hintere stellung und rechte seite kurbel hintere stellung.

und ich wollte dir keineswegs zu nahe treten... mit den 3 schrauben

LG Sven


----------



## hasardeur (12. März 2018)

Oder das Hauptlager ist schief....


----------



## svenreinert (12. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Oder das Hauptlager ist schief....


kann auch sein ;D 

du marke ;D

Lg


----------



## weezeewee (15. März 2018)

Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber hier die Fotos. Auf der Antriebseite sind zwischen Tape u Pedalschuh schon noch so drei-vier Millimeter Platz.


----------



## svenreinert (16. März 2018)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber hier die Fotos. Auf der Antriebseite sind zwischen Tape u Pedalschuh schon noch so drei-vier Millimeter Platz.


Hallo weezeewee,

mehr platz habe ich auch nicht. ich habe auf das ganze geroffel verzichtet.... also damit meine ich kurbelschuz.... ich habe auch den kettensrebenschutz nicht sooooo dick schätze ich mal. ansonsten sieht dein hinterbau symetrisch aus! wenn du halt 3 mm kettenstrebenschutz + 2mm kurbelschutz hast kommen 5 mm schnell zusammen... und wenn nun aufgrund (deine eigene Angabe) fahrfertig um die 100kg wiegstkann sich die kurbel schonmal 1-2 mm bewegen.. und dann schleift es bei dir... was aber mMn  nicht auf fertigungsmängel oder eine schlechte konstruktion zurückzuführen sind... ich mache heute abend mal bilder von meinem Rad, mit isses aber auch egal ob meine kurbel zerschrammt (alu) deine sieht nach carbon aus?

LG Sven


----------



## svenreinert (19. März 2018)

svenreinert schrieb:


> ich mache heute abend mal bilder von meinem Rad,


sry bilder habe ich keine gemacht aber gemessen ;D also ich habe wenn auch etwas unfair zu vergleichen auf jeder seite ca *9 mm platz! *
allerdings fahre ich auch ne pinion ka wie unterschiedlich es zu ner normalen kurbel an der stelle ist. kann mal einer der anderen bitte mal messen?

LG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2018)

Der Kollege fährt eine Fanes 5.0. Wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett auf dem Holzweg bin, hat die einen breiteren Hinterbau (Boost), also breiteres Yoke und die Streben stehen weiter auseinander. Bei gleichem Q-Faktor müssen da die Kurbelarme enger anliegen.


----------



## ollo (19. März 2018)

Beim gestrigen kurzen Blick auf die kurbel und  Abstand zur kettenstrebe sind da > 5mm Platz. Um die kurbel zum schleifen zu kriegen müsste ich das Rad im wiegetritt und schräglage belasten.  Was aber bei der 5.0 auffällt ist das häufigere Streifen der sitzstrebe mit dem Schuh


----------



## Ollomat (29. März 2018)

Hallo Fanes-Gemeinde, überlege an meiner Fanes 3.0 eine GX Eagle 1x12 Schaltgruppe zu verbauen. Da es ein 26"er ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jmd Erfahrungen mit der Schaltung gemacht hat. Vor allem ob das lange Schaltwerk evtl. Probleme gemacht hat mit z.B. Hängebleiben an Steinen und so ...


----------



## hasardeur (29. März 2018)

Ist das Schaltwerk länger, als bei einer 2 x X Shimano?


----------



## Ollomat (29. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist das Schaltwerk länger, als bei einer 2 x X Shimano?


Keine Ahnung, ich hab momentan einem XT Medium-Cage...


----------



## hasardeur (29. März 2018)

War eher ein Denkanstoß. Lang ist ja letztlich nur der Käfig. Wenn, dann ist das Schaltwerk (ohne Käfig) im Weg und das ist mehr oder weniger gleich lang, wie beim 10x kurz oder 11x. Der Käfig steht, wenn komplett gestreckt, ganz nah am Rad bzw. den Speichen.


----------



## JpunktF (30. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> War eher ein Denkanstoß. Lang ist ja letztlich nur der Käfig. Wenn, dann ist das Schaltwerk (ohne Käfig) im Weg und das ist mehr oder weniger gleich lang, wie beim 10x kurz oder 11x. Der Käfig steht, wenn komplett gestreckt, ganz nah am Rad bzw. den Speichen.



Und ich hab’s schon mal geschafft den Käfig in die Speichen zu bringen ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (30. März 2018)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Und ich hab’s schon mal geschafft den Käfig in die Speichen zu bringen ;-)



Aber das ist sicher egal, ob langer oder kurzer Käfig bzw. 9x, 10x, 11x oder 12x. Bei 26“ ist der Specihenwinkel ja sogar schräger, so dass, wenn auch minimal, mehr Platzt zwischen Käfig und Speichen sein sollte, als bspw. bei 29“.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - 12x sollte auch bei 26“ kein größeres Risiko von Schaltwerkschäden mit sich bringen, als 9/10/11x.


----------



## Ollomat (30. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber das ist sicher egal, ob langer oder kurzer Käfig bzw. 9x, 10x, 11x oder 12x. Bei 26“ ist der Specihenwinkel ja sogar schräger, so dass, wenn auch minimal, mehr Platzt zwischen Käfig und Speichen sein sollte, als bspw. bei 29“.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - 12x sollte auch bei 26“ kein größeres Risiko von Schaltwerkschäden mit sich bringen, als 9/10/11x.



Danke für die Einschätzung...12fach ist bestellt !


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. April 2018)

Sodele, jetzt bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen "richtig" zu fahren. Ein Skidaumenproblem hemmt noch ein wenig, aber fast Vollgas.

Fanes 5.0:

Vorne: Lyrik 180 schon ne Weile mit AWK (2:1 Setup), jetzt noch mit MST Tuning dazu. Man merkt es eindeutig wenn man es laufen lässt und es etwas ruppiger wird. Ich hatte vorher die Zugstufe immer so auf 4-5 und jetzt nur noch auf 3. Obwohl die Gabel schneller raus kommt habe ich nicht das Gefühl sie mich verklopft. Aktuell habe ich die Druckstufe noch komplett offen, aber da werde ich wohl auch mal schauen was geht. Prinzipiell zufrieden. Rest ist Detail. Ein gutes Update!

Aber hinter: CC IL COIL.
Ich (vorhin mit allem Mist gewogen) 77 kg.
Feder 450er und 2 Turns Vorspannung.
Sag kommt so auf irgendwo so bei 20-22 mm raus. ~33%.

Base Setup HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR - 2, 7, 2, 10

Das mir die Kiste heute mehrfach durchgerauscht ist habe ich mich erstmal nur auf die HS Sachen konzentriert.
Sie durfte ein wenig poppiger sein, deswegen habe ich des HSR auf 1 zurück gedreht und kommt dann ganz nett. Ist aber nicht das essentielle jetzt. Ich denke ich kann da auch den LSR noch ne Ecke aufdrehen. Von LSC and LSR her scheint es ganz ok, die Dame sitzt satt ohne lahm zu wirken.

Problem: Durchrauschen. Die HSC habe ich bis am Ende auf 3.5 hoch gedreht. Und gegen Ende der Tour gab es dann einen Drop aus ca. 1 m ins nur leicht Abschüssige. Auch dort ist er dann noch durch. Habe dann wegen Tourende nicht noch mehr HSC dazu gegeben. 

Setup jetzt also 3.5, 7, 1, 10.

Was habt ihr den so? Vor allem was für eine Feder bei welchem Gewicht in Montur? CC schlägt mir bei meinen Angaben sogar nur ne 400er vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2018)

500er Feder bei etwas mehr als zwei Zentnern in Fanes 3.0, allerdings einen Dämpfer mit einstellbarem Bottom-Out (Vector HLR). HSC und LSC habe ich nicht im Kopf, ist aber eher im niedrigen Bereich. Jedenfalls rauscht da nix durch, auch nicht bei Drops. Oder ich spüre es nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2018)

Bei 92 netto habe ich im Vivid Coil eine 450er in der Fanes 3.0.
Durchschläge hatte ich regelmäßig, aufs Anschlaggummi, hat aber nicht gestört. Dämpfer ist jetzt im Bikemarkt.
Schon die 3.0 war ja nicht für Stahlfeder ausgelegt.


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2018)

Ich habe mir gerade die Linkagedesing-Kurven noch einmal angesehen. Sowohl die Fanes 3.0, als auch die 5.0 haben sehr wohl eine progressive Übersetzung. Lediglich im SAG-Bereich ist die 5.0 leicht degressiv. Stahlfederdämpfer sollten also sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2018)

Meine Frage bezog sich auf Erfahrungen von CC Coil Nutzern. Egal ob IL oder DB.


----------



## psycho82 (19. April 2018)

Servus, fahre eine der ersten Fanes...ggf. steht ein Umstieg auf das Teibun oder die Fanes 5.0

Weis jemand, ob es funktioniert bei der Fanes 5.0 in größe L das Sattelrohr um 2cm zu kürzen. Geo vom L gefällt mir, aber das Sattelrohr sollte eigentlich nur 46cm sein und nicht 48cm

Möglich? ggf. sogar so bei Alutech zu bestellen?


----------



## weezeewee (19. April 2018)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Servus, fahre eine der ersten Fanes...ggf. steht ein Umstieg auf das Teibun oder die Fanes 5.0
> 
> Weis jemand, ob es funktioniert bei der Fanes 5.0 in größe L das Sattelrohr um 2cm zu kürzen. Geo vom L gefällt mir, aber das Sattelrohr sollte eigentlich nur 46cm sein und nicht 48cm
> 
> Möglich? ggf. sogar so bei Alutech zu bestellen?



Bei so nem „einschneidenen“ Vorhaben würde ich lieber mit dem jürgen direkt sprechen u mich nicht auf Forumaussagen allein verlassen!


----------



## weezeewee (19. April 2018)

Werde mit dem CC DB Air CS nicht wirklich warm. Gerade die Einstellung von HSC u HSR an den goldenen Rädchen ist völlig undefiniert. Wo ist da der Startpunkt wenn man ein umdrehung einstellen möchte? 
Heute kam mir ein wenig Öl entgegen, als ich Druck aus dem Dämpfer gelassen habe. Zeit für nen Service o unbedenklich?
Überlege ernsthaft den wieder zu veräußern u auf eine Alternative umzusteigen. Ggf. auch ein Stahlfederdämpfer. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Was fahrt ihr in euren Fanes? Es handelt sich übrigens um die Fanes 5.0. Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2018)

Ein bisschen Ölaustritt aus der Lufkammer ist beim Luftablassen normal. Wenn er schmatzt oder äußerlich ölt muss er zum Service.

Dämpferalternativen gibt es ja ausreichend. Beim Coil solltest Du wohl drauf achten, dass er ein bottom out hat, also eine zusätzliche Luftkammer im Piggy, worüber die Progression eingestellt werden kann. Schau mal in den Bikemarkt. Lemonshox verkauft gerade den Vector HLR für 399 €. Den fahre ich in der Fanes 3.0 und bin sehr zufrieden. Als Air-Variante ist er auch zu haben und soll ebenfalls klasse sein. Ich habe mit dem Air allerdings keine Erfahrungen. Die Dämpfung beim HLR (LSC, HSC, LSR) ändert sich mit jedem Klick merklich.

Wenn es etwas teurer sein darf, dann schau Dich bei Fox, EXT oder Push um.


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (20. April 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei 92 netto habe ich im Vivid Coil eine 450er in der Fanes 3.0.
> Durchschläge hatte ich regelmäßig, aufs Anschlaggummi, hat aber nicht gestört. Dämpfer ist jetzt im Bikemarkt.
> Schon die 3.0 war ja nicht für Stahlfeder ausgelegt.


Ich habe mir auch einen Coil für die 4.0 Fanes geholt. Welches Standardtune bist du im Vivid gefahren? Hast du am Stack oder IFP was geändert? Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (20. April 2018)

ich fahr am fanes 4.0 nen cc db air cs, bin damit zufrieden das radl wird allerdings nur im park bewegt. beim letzten service hab ich nen äh wayn kit? einbauen lassen (aus neugier), das losbrechmoment ist schonmal deutlich geringer, wie sich der kit schlägt wird die saison zeigen


----------



## psycho82 (11. Mai 2018)

Servus, hat jemand mal den Unterschied zwischen den ersten Fanes Signature bis 2 und der aktuellen Fanes 5 erfahren? 

Fahre ja aktuell noch die 2er, welche aber eher als Freeride Light aufgebaut ist... Totem, Roco Coil. Hammerschmidt etc....

Da wir aus dem Mittelgebirge nun in die Alpen gezogen sind und das Anforderungsprofil daher auch lange Uphill-Passagen beinhaltet, hätte ich gerne was leichteres als meine E2 Fanes - und auch wenn es mir die Tränen in die Augen treibt mit Luftfahrwerk statt Coil....

Wie sind de Uphill-Eigenschaften der neuen Fanes im vgl. zur Signature?
Downhill wird die Fanes ja wohl nichts eingebüsst haben, oder?

Was mich stört sind die Knarz und Quali-Probleme von denen man liest bei den neuen Fanes! Ist das wirklich schlechter geworden? - mit meiner E2 war ich voll auf zufrieden...außer normaler Lagerverschleiß keine Probleme....

Falls wer den Vergleich alt gegen neue Version hat, wäre ich dankbar, wenn derjenige mal ein wenig drüber schreiben könnte.

Kann mich gerade nicht richtig entscheiden...
- Fanes 5.0 - da stört mich eigentlich nur die Carbon-Wippe - bin absolut kein Plastikfreund!!!
- Last Coal
- Nukeproof Mega (Alu)
- und auch wenn es eher ein Light-Enduro ist Trek Remedy 8 (Alu)


Gruß

Benny


----------



## Skwal (11. Mai 2018)

Seit Mitte letzten Jahres habe ich "upgegradet" von Fanes 3 .0 auf die aktuelle 5.0.

Deutlich angenehmer bergauf, etwas besser bergab!
Keine Knarzgeräusche.

Gewicht aber weiterhin, trotz einiger Tuningteile, bei 14,5kg Größe M.
Ist aber nur auf Tragestrecken relevant.


----------



## psycho82 (11. Mai 2018)

@Skwal

Danke schonmal! 14,5 kg finde ich jetzt nicht wild - mein jetziger Fanes-Panzer-Aufbau hat fast 3 kg mehr und wird auch für Bikeparkeinsätze im Fuhrpark bleiben.

Angenehmer bergauf ist genau das was ich suche!

Fährst du die 5.0 mit 180mm Gabel oder 170er?

Momentane Wunschvorstellung wäre:
- Selva 180
- Super Deluxe RCT
- GX Eagle
- MT05
- Revive 160
- Und Radsatz von Alutech wird getauscht gegen einen DT Swiss E1700 mit 30er weite


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2018)

Fährt hier jemand eine 5.0 mit Zweifach Antrieb? Ich bräuchte mal ein Closeup von oben auf Kettenblätter und Hinterbau um abzuschätzen ob eine Chance besteht meine Vyro rein zu bekommen. 
Die 5.0 steht bei mir weit oben auf dem Zettel, nicht zuletzt weil sie so schön kompatibel zu mittelaltem Kram ist.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skwal (12. Mai 2018)

Fox Talas 36  150-170
Damit lässt sich schön die Geometrie etwas in Richtung CrossCountry verstellen, wenn ich zu Hause die flacheren Trails fahre.
Für bergauf natürlich auch vorteilhaft, aber nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. Mai 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand eine 5.0 mit Zweifach Antrieb? Ich bräuchte mal ein Closeup von oben auf Kettenblätter und Hinterbau um abzuschätzen ob eine Chance besteht meine Vyro rein zu bekommen.
> Die 5.0 steht bei mir weit oben auf dem Zettel, nicht zuletzt weil sie so schön kompatibel zu mittelaltem Kram ist.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Moin, ich habe sogar eine dreifach kurbel, ein bash und zwei kettenblätter, passt. Geschaltet wird per "hand" und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, um auf das kleine kb vor langen Anstiegen zu kommen, muss ich die Kette per Hand umlegen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2018)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe sogar eine dreifach kurbel, ein bash und zwei kettenblätter, passt. Geschaltet wird per "hand" und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, um auf das kleine kb vor langen Anstiegen zu kommen, muss ich die Kette per Hand umlegen


Was hast Du da als großes Blatt drauf und weißt Du auf welcher Kettenlinie? Die Vyro mit 36er auf 48mm ist da etwas "speziell". Am ICB musste ich ein wenig das Yoke bearbeiten um genug Freigang zu haben, das dürfte bei der Fanes ausfallen...


----------



## ollo (14. Mai 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was hast Du da als großes Blatt drauf und weißt Du auf welcher Kettenlinie? Die Vyro mit 36er auf 48mm ist da etwas "speziell". Am ICB musste ich ein wenig das Yoke bearbeiten um genug Freigang zu haben, das dürfte bei der Fanes ausfallen...



Kettenlinie ..... keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall sauber  schaltbar ohne krachen und knacken. Kb ist ein 34 er kurbel ist eine truvativ aka


----------



## toben (22. Mai 2018)

Moin Leude.

Ich freue mich, wenn ihr mir das ein und andere zum Fanes sagen könnt und was auch die Unerschiede vom 4.0 zum 5.0 betrifft.

Wer sich kurz Bock hat mein 'welches Bike soll es werden?' durchzulesen: Ich bin etwa fünf Jahre nicht mehr gefahren, war bis dato nur mit nem Allmountain unterwegs. Da ich sehr viel gutes über Liteville gehört und gelesen habe, habe ich nach einem gebrauchten 601 mk3 geschaut. Da läge ich bei 2500€ bis etwas über 3000€. Kohle ist knapp bei mir und ich möchte möglichst viel Bike für angemessenes Geld. Liteville und auch einige Forenbeiträge und Fahrer sprechen davon, dass vom mk3 aufs mk4 doch einiges passiert ist, was es zu einem ganz neuen Fahrwerk macht. Kan man davon auch bei den Neuerungen der Fanes 4.0 zur 5.0 sprechen?

In Willingen vergangenes Wochenende bin ich mal mit der Fanes gefahren und vielleicht wirds sogar eine. Aber vorzugsweise gebraucht und nicht allzu hochpreisig. Da käme mich die 4.0 günstiger.

Kann ich da getrost zugreifen oder sagt ihr, da hat sich schon wesentliches zur 5.0 verbessert?

Grüße


----------



## svenreinert (22. Mai 2018)

ruf doch mal den jürgen an der ist bei solchen sachen garnicht böse auch wenn er dir in diesem fall nichts verkauft wenn du dir eine ausm bikemarkt holst, ansonsten hat er meist noch eine im ausverkauf

*Telefonnummer: +49 (0)4353-998155*
Telefonzeiten: Montag bis Freitag, jeweils von 8:00 - 13:00 und 14:00 - 17:00 Uhr

oder hier hoffen 

ich weiss zwar nicht wie groß du bist aber schau mal da

https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-40-Komplettbike-275-v2-Gr-M


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre die Fanes 3.0. wenn es eine neue Fanes werden sollte, würde ich auf jeden Fall zur 5.0 greifen. Meine Kenntnisse sind zwar rein theoretisch, aber von der 4.0 zur 5.0 wurde die Geometrie erst richtig auf 27,5“ angepasst und auch sonst modernisiert. Die 4.0 ist meines Erachtens eher eine Zwischenlösung gewesen.

Mit einem LV 601 kann man die Fanes nicht vergleichen. Wenn Du die Gelegenheit hast, teste beide.


----------



## Prometheus2018 (22. Mai 2018)

Moin sehe das genauso wie der hasardeur...
Mir gehört ein 3.0 pinion... neben der geo anpassung ist die veränderung am horstlink mit abgedichteten kugellagern besser als vorher...
Würde (wenn ich nicht grad in ein tofane 2.0 investiert hätte) auf jeden fall zum 5.0 raten...
Mfg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## toben (23. Mai 2018)

Ich muss eingestehen, dass ich von der Materie Fahrwerk/Geometrie insgesamt relativ wenig verstehe. Das 601 in L bin ich eine Abfahrt gefahren, das Fanes in M und L auch jeweils eine. Ich kann sagen, dass sich das 601 doch etwas anders angefühlt hat. Ich kann also beschreiben, wie sich etwas anfühlt, aber nicht was besser für mich ist.

Darum fällt es mir auch eigentlich etwas schwer 5 große Scheine für das Liteville auszugeben, wenn ich auch gebraucht mit 2000 öcken ein für mich als sinnvoll erachtetes Bike finden kann.

Das Liteville hat mir gefallen, die Fanes auch. Das Liteville bekomme ich nächstes Wochenende zum testen. Dann werde ich 'versuchen', einen ausgiebigen Eindruck zu bekommen. Und bzgl. der Fanes stellt sich mir die Frage, gebraucht etwas günstiges zu bekommen, dass ich dann auch ausgiebig fahren kann und ggf. wieder verkaufe, wenn ich feststelle, dass mir das 601er besser in der Erinnerung hängt.

Aber hier eben die Frage, welcher Jahrgang der Fanes eine gute Entscheidung wäre.

Den Jürgen werde ich dann mal anrufen, danke für den Hinweis.


Grüße, von mir.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2018)

Achte darauf, welches Bike Dir eher den Eindruck vermittelt, im Bike zu sitze/stehen und Teil des Bikes zu sein, als ein Fremdkörper.

Bei der Fanes solltest Du zur 5.0 greifen. Aber das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## toben (23. Mai 2018)

yO, werde darauf achten, danke dir.

Mit dem Jürgen habe ich heute trelefoniert, er hat mir auch ganz klar zur 5.0 geraten.

Nächste Woche fahre ich vlt. an den Reschensee und bekomme die Fanes dann nochmal zum testen von Alutech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit, weiß jemand die Länge der Inbusschrauben an der Wippe der V3? M8 x ??mm


----------



## zuspät (30. Mai 2018)

8x19,5 laut hp


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Mai 2018)

zuspät schrieb:


> 8x19,5 laut hp


Meinst du die neuen (mit Anlaufscheiben &) mit Torx, oder die alten mit Inbus? Ich hab da  nix gefunden


----------



## zuspät (30. Mai 2018)

https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-40_s2 ich dachte du meinst die hier: https://alutech-cycles.com/Titanschraube-Wippe-Sitzstrebe-M8x195 allerdings steht da, dass die fürs v4 is


----------



## Astaroth (8. Juni 2018)

So nachdem ich einen neuen Laufradsatz montiert und die Inlays für die Radstand Verstellung gereinigt habe ist für's erste Ruhe beim pedalieren
So kann/soll es bleiben.


----------



## Astaroth (11. Juni 2018)

Servus,
wollte mir beim Jü eine Carbon Sitzstrebe bestellen ist aber leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob einer eine gebrauchte/intakte Sitzstrebe daheim liegen hat die er nicht mehr braucht. Oder ist das eine blöde Idee bei einer Sitzstrebe auf was gebrauchtes zurück zu greifen?
Meine Fanes ist ein 2012 Modell in L.

Gruß Michael


----------



## svenreinert (11. Juni 2018)

warum sollten die nicht halten wenn du deine hand an 2 bekommst nehme ich auch gern eine!


----------



## schorty (1. Juli 2018)

kurze Frage....
Hat schon mal jemand im Fanes ne 29" Gabel (160 o. 170mm FW) mit 29" LR getestet? Hab gerade ne Fanes 4.0 mit vo+hi 27,5" und 180mm Lyric.
Danke!


----------



## dirk75 (1. Juli 2018)

schorty schrieb:


> kurze Frage....
> Hat schon mal jemand im Fanes ne 29" Gabel (160 o. 170mm FW) mit 29" LR getestet? Hab gerade ne Fanes 4.0 mit vo+hi 27,5" und 180mm Lyric.
> Danke!



....und wie läuft es in dieser Zusammenstellung mit 27,5 und 180mm in ner 4.0?
Es wird ja immer geschrieben das es anhand des dann zu hoch liegenden Tretlagers behäbig,unfahrbar....wie auch immer wäre.
Hast du ein vergleich zu 26"?
Bei mir lösen sich die 26"er Laufräder langsam auf, neue wollte ich nicht mehr kaufen und um den Rahmen zum Alteisen zu geben ist er noch zu gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorty (4. Juli 2018)

dirk75 schrieb:


> ....und wie läuft es in dieser Zusammenstellung mit 27,5 und 180mm in ner 4.0?
> Es wird ja immer geschrieben das es anhand des dann zu hoch liegenden Tretlagers behäbig,unfahrbar....wie auch immer wäre.
> Hast du ein vergleich zu 26"?
> Bei mir lösen sich die 26"er Laufräder langsam auf, neue wollte ich nicht mehr kaufen und um den Rahmen zum Alteisen zu geben ist er noch zu gut.


habe leider kein Vergleich zu 26" am Fanes. Finde es agieler als mein 2012er Rotwild R.E1.

Scheinbar hat noch keiner was mit vorne 29" getestet ... schade.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2018)

Hey zusammen,

ich wollte mal Feeback geben zu CC IL Coil in der Fanes 5.0.

Endergebnis: Lasst es.

HSC4 (4,5 ist Anschlag) und ne Feder die ca. 20-25% Sag macht und trotzdem hab ich die Kiste immer wieder satt aufs Endgummi geklopft.
Drops mit knapp über 1,5 m und einer nicht ganz optimalen Landung an der Stelle.

Heute den CC Inline (nicht IL, also den älteren, aber mit allen Updates) in die Fanes 5.0 gepackt.

Endergebnis:  auf der gleichen Strecke.

Sag auf 30% eingepegelt. Einen großen Spacer drin. Restliches Setup wie CC in der App vorschlägt. HSC2, LSC7, HSR2, LSR10.

Noch ca. 5 mm auf dem Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag bei obigem Drop.

Was soll ich sagen, ... es findet sich sicher noch eine bessere Einstellung für mich.
Etwas mehr HSC, vllt. etwas weniger HSR, vllt. ein wenig weniger LSC und vllt. ein wenig weniger LSR, aber das, .... das war wirklich erstaunlich.

Auf jeden Fall besser als mein Vivid. Merklich. Verspielter und trotzdem ruhig.


----------



## Cicatrix (14. Juli 2018)

Ist hier jemand aus dem Raum Mannheim/Kaiserslautern mit einem Fanes 5.0 unterwegs, das man mal Probefahren könnte? Ich würde mir gerne mal ein Bild vom Bike machen bevor ich es bestelle.


----------



## Marce007 (1. August 2018)

Mal eine kurze Frage zur Geometrieverstellung bei der V4.
Pos1 ist mir klar, fahre ich auch normalerweise. 
Pos3 ist auch klar, Lenkwinkel steiler und Tretlager nach oben. 

Aber was bringt dann Pos2 ( 10mm weniger Federweg, gleicher LW und gleiche Tretlagerhöhe wie Pos1) ?

Ist da dann die Kennlinie des Hinterbau anders oder warum gibt es diese Position sonst? 

Grüße Markus


----------



## hasardeur (1. August 2018)

Ja, Position 2 nimmt 10 mm FW und macht dadurch den Hinterbau etwas poppiger/straffer. Ob man es braucht? Es gibt einen Grund, warum die neuen Modelle das nicht mehr haben.


----------



## schorty (1. August 2018)

Thema Fanes 4.0 ist bei 27.5 Rädern unfahrbar...

Also beim Fanes 6.0 ist das Tretlager wieder zurück beim Fanes 4.0 Wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (1. August 2018)

Was ist an der 4er fanes mit 27.5ern unfahrbahr?


----------



## Marce007 (1. August 2018)

Hihi, ich fahre die Fanes 4 mit 27,5 und 160mm Pike passt perfekt für mich. 
Wollte nur ein klein wenig mehr Pop und dachte da eben an die geoverstellung...
Ich probier’s nächste Woche einfach mal aus. Sollte ja dann genau das bringen, was ich mir gedacht hab...
Oder ich merke es wahrscheinlich gar nicht. 
Ansonsten Fanes 4 und 27,5 geht super meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2018)

Ich habe gerade bei meinem 4.0er Fanes 27,5er Laufräder eingebaut, allerdings habe ich für den Dämpfer exzentrische Buchsen gedreht, wodurch der 12,5mm größere Radius vom HR ausgeglichen wird. Vorne fahre ich eine 160mm Manitou Mattoc und damit passt die Tretlagerhöhe.

Das Bike fährt sich jetzt bissel anders, aber unfahrbar fühlt sich ganz anders an.


----------



## svenreinert (1. August 2018)

eigentlich ändert sich doch garnicht soooo viel, ausser, dass tretlager ein wenig nach oben wandert. aber!!! es ändert sich nichts? weil ddie achsen auf gleicher höhe bleiben.. nur insgesamt kommt das bike um ominöse 12,5mm höher.... naja damit könnte ich leben mehr tretlagerfreiheit...


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2018)

Nicht nur eigentlich, aber 12,5 mm höheres Tretlager merkt man deutlich. Wenn man dann noch die ollen 26x2.4er Baron durch 27,5x2.4er 2018er Baron, die etwas voluminöser sind, ersetzt, fühlt sich das Ganze bissel stelzig an.


----------



## svenreinert (1. August 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nicht nur eigentlich, aber 12,5 mm höheres Tretlager merkt man deutlich. Wenn man dann noch die ollen 26x2.4er Baron durch 27,5x2.4er 2018er Baron, die etwas voluminöser sind, ersetzt, fühlt sich das Ganze bissel stelzig an.


naja, du scheinst ja 3,5% stark zu merken.. ich würde es nur auf gewöhnung schieben...

LG Sven


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2018)

Probier es aus! Genau wie beim Reach machen schon 5 mm teilweise einen komplett anderen Eindruck.
Beim Tretlager macht es dann den Unterschied zwischen "auf dem Rad sitzen" und "in dem Rad sitzen".
Ersteres ist doof.


----------



## svenreinert (1. August 2018)

Tatsächlich finde ich es besser wenn das tretlager etwas höher ist . Ich bin früher trial gefahren mich stört sowas garnicht im Gegenteil macht es das Fahren eher aktiv als überall drüber zu Polern. Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung!

Lg


----------



## schorty (1. August 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade bei meinem 4.0er Fanes 27,5er Laufräder eingebaut, allerdings habe ich für den Dämpfer exzentrische Buchsen gedreht, wodurch der 12,5mm größere Radius vom HR ausgeglichen wird. Vorne fahre ich eine 160mm Manitou Mattoc und damit passt die Tretlagerhöhe.
> 
> Das Bike fährt sich jetzt bissel anders, aber unfahrbar fühlt sich ganz anders an.



Also ich fahr mein Fanes 4.0 auch mit 27.5 und 180mm Gabel. Finde es fährt klasse. Würde gerne mal ne 160mm 29" Gabel mit 29" Laufrad testen. Dazu wäre ne Tretlagerabsenkung ganz hilfreich. 
Wieviel mm konntest Du durch die anderen Buchsen erreichen? Haste zufällig noch ein paar übrig ?


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2018)

Ich habe bei beiden Buchsen einen Offset von 2 mm ergibt zusammen 4 mm mit 2,8 mm aus der Kennlinie vom Hinterbau multipliziert, ergibt 11,2 mm. 
Nein, ich habe nur 2 Buchsen gedreht.

Schaut jetzt so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorty (1. August 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe bei beiden Buchsen einen Offset von 2 mm ergibt zusammen 4 mm mit 2,8 mm aus der Kennlinie vom Hinterbau multipliziert, ergibt 11,2 mm.
> Nein, ich habe nur 2 Buchsen gedreht.



Nur zum Verständnis. Die Buchsen sind weiterhin Igus (oder Huber). Du hast praktisch das Loch in die Bolzen nicht zentrisch gebohrt. Richtig? Ich habe den CCAir Dämpfer. Welche Breite haben den die Bolzen?


----------



## Marce007 (1. August 2018)

Offset Bushings habe ich auch noch in der Kiste liegen, die baue ich dann ein, wenn die jetzigen Buchsen durch sind, was nicht mehr so lange dauern kann. Das denke ich bringt schon noch einmal etwas.
Ansonsten fühle ich mich schon wohl auf der Kiste.
Mit 26" und dem gleichen SAG wie jetzt hatte ich öfters Pedalaufsetzer, das ist jetzt deutlich weniger... ( auch klar eigentlich ) 

@schorty Breite weiss ich nicht mehr genau, komm auch grad nicht ran zum messen. Da ich aber schon bei Offset Bushings welche bestellt habe, müssten die die Masse ja haben. Einfach mal nachfragen .


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2018)

Die Buchsen sind 22,2 mm lang. Durchmesser 12,7 mm, Bohrung 8 mm, Offset 2 mm

Das ist zwar eine andere Buchse, aber so ähnlich schaut das jetzt aus.


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (2. August 2018)

.


----------



## svenreinert (2. August 2018)

Nur so als frage kannst du voll durchfedern?


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2018)

Habe ich mal getestet, da würde noch mehr gehen als nur 4 mm.


----------



## schorty (3. August 2018)

Danke! Hab mal welche in UK bestellt. Sind schon unterwegs.


----------



## zuspät (3. August 2018)

hi zusammen, 
nachdem das sennes aus dem rennen ist un mir das fanes v6 optisch nicht anspricht, bin ich am überlegen ein fanes v5 zu besorgen. leider bin ich mir mit der grösse etwas im unklaren. das fanes v4 (L) war mir nen ticken zu gross. daher vermute ich dass mir das v5 in L erst recht zu gross sein wird. oder täuschen mich da?


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2018)

Ich bin 180 cm groß, 83er Schrittlänge und fahre ein V4 in M, mit 65er Vorbau und 27,5er Laufräder, siehe Post 3527.
Ich komme damit gut zurecht.
Soweit mir bekannt, ist beim V5 das Oberrohr länger als beim V4.
Das spricht dann eher für Größe M, wenn V4 in L zu groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2018)

Was braucht die 5.0 bei RS für einen Tune? M/L oder M/L Oder noch was anderes?


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. August 2018)

Es gibt wohl _die_ eine blöde Körpergröße, die immer zwischen den Welten hängt, 177 bis 180 cm SL 80-86: Immer genau zwischen M und L! Ich gehöre auch dazu. Ich fahre M. Bei meinem Nomad V3 passt M jederzeit. Beim nagelneuen Cube 150 29 passt 18 Zoll wie angegossen. Bei meiner ehemaligen Fanes 4.0 und meinem aktuellen Teibun 2.0 jeweils in M......war/ist es tagesform-abhängig! 
Na denn, was würde ich machen/vorschlagen: Bei AM oder EN greife zum kleineres Rahmen, in M. Und: Es muss auch nicht immer der ultrakurze Vorbau sein. Ich fühle mich mittlerweile wieder bei einem 50mm Vorbau am wohlsten. 
Lange Rede: M


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2018)

Ich spreche vom Dämpfertune für Rockshox. Rot Zugstufe, blau Druckstufe. 

Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich über L schon hinaus


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. August 2018)

Okaaay,
und ich spreche von Rahmengrößen.

Zum Tune: L-Zugstufe  war mal der Grundsatz bei RS, früher bei den Monarchen....aber es kommt auch auf den Dämpfer an...Vivid sagen/sagten die meisten dann M/M. Und dann kommt es noch auf dein Kampfgewicht an.....

18 Seiten dazu hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daempferwahl-fanes.589978/


----------



## nrgmac (21. August 2018)

Warum muss es unbedingt ein Monarch/Vivid sein?


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. August 2018)

Ich habe auch viel durch. Ich bin beim CC DB hängen geblieben. Sogar nur als IL, nix Piggy und nix Überhitzen, bei 92Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (22. August 2018)

Wird ja auch einen Grund haben warum der Jü ab Werk fast nur noch die CC verbaut


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2018)

Weil der Monarch noch da ist und später als Ersatz im Regal liegen soll wenn ich mal auf CC oder so wechsel 
Die 300€ die der IL bei Jürgen Aufpreis gekostet hätte kann ich in zwei Wochen in BC gut brauchen.


----------



## nrgmac (22. August 2018)

Okay, einzig nachvollziehbares Argument.
Hoffentlich versaust Du Dir BC mit dem Müll nicht. Habe mit dem Monarch nie eine gute Abstimmung hinbekommen (mit knapp über 90 kg zu schwer) und Tuning bei einem Dämpfer der gefühlt alle fünf Ausfahrten undicht ist... Nee! 
Viel Spaß in BC


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. August 2018)

Ich hätte dann auch ne Frage zur Fanes:
Möchte einer von Euch zufällig eine 5.0 in Gr. M loswerden? Bevorzugt als Rahmenset, auch ohne Dämpfer?

Im Bikemarkt habe ich eine entsprechende Suche eingestellt.


----------



## Speedskater (22. August 2018)

So schlecht ist der Monarch jetzt auch nicht, meiner verrichtet seit 4 Jahren und vielen tausend Tiefenmetern klaglos seinen Dienst. 
Tune ist übrigens L/M und ich habe 76 kg (naggisch).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So schlecht ist der Monarch jetzt auch nicht, meiner verrichtet seit 4 Jahren und vielen tausend Tiefenmetern klaglos seinen Dienst.
> Tune ist übrigens L/M und ich habe 76 kg (naggisch).


Wird die Zug oder Druckstufe zuerst genannt?

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Hab den Monarch+ im ICB 1 und 2.0 und bisher keine Probleme mit der Zuverlässigkeit. 
Hab allerdings fast 100kg mit Ausrüstung, da dürfte vielleicht auch a bisserl mehr noch gehen...


----------



## Speedskater (22. August 2018)

Das L ist rot und das M ist blau, habe mich nicht weiter mit dem Dämpfer beschäftigt, nur Aufgepumpt und Dämpfung eingestellt, Druckstufen Verstellung bleibt offen. Hinterbau arbeitet so wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## nrgmac (22. August 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So schlecht ist der Monarch jetzt auch nicht, meiner verrichtet seit 4 Jahren und vielen tausend Tiefenmetern klaglos seinen Dienst.
> Tune ist übrigens L/M und ich habe 76 kg (naggisch).


Welche anderen Dämpfer werden da als "Referenz" herangezogen? 76 kg sind genau in dem von RS angepeilten Konstruktionsbereich (Werksangabe 70-80 kg). Sobald man da weit drunter oder drüber liegt ist der Einstellbereich (der ohnehin schon ein Witz ist) zu klein.
Habe in vielen Jahren schon viel Zeug in meinen Bikes gehabt und bisher war RS immer die schlechteste Wahl. Einzige Ausnahme war die Psylo, aber das war 2001. Selbst die konnte damals mit der Minute ONE oder MZ Z1 nicht pinkeln gehen.


----------



## Speedskater (22. August 2018)

Der Monach + war in meinem 4er Fanes von Anfang an drinne und arbeitet bei meinem Gewicht zuverlässig. Der Einstellbereiches ist für mich ok, also gab es bisher keinen Grund ihn zu tauschen.
Es kann natürlich sein, das der Dämpfer bei anderen Bedingungen einfach nicht ausreichen ist, oder dass man mit einem anderen Dämpfer noch bissel was rausholen kann, aber eine anständig funktionierende Gabel ist mir viel wichtiger. 
Und glaub mir ich weiß wie sich ein gut abgestimmtes Fahrwerk anfühlt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. August 2018)

Tom, Jü, nen anderer, der sich auskennt:
Könntet ihr mir mal bitte erklären, wie das technisch umgesetzt ist - alle Dämpfer mit 216er Länge passen genauso, wie metrische mit 230mm. Wird dafür die Dämpferaufnahme anders verschraubt (sprich versetzt, was konstruktiv möglich ist wegen der Verzahnung.....oder doch nicht....?)? Oder gibt es dafür unterschiedliche Dämpferaufnahmen bei der Fanes 5.0, die aufs Oberrohr geschraubt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2018)

Kann ich beantworten. Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme (Shuttle genannt) ist austauschbar, es gibt eine für 230 und eine für 216. Guck mal die Bilder bei Alutech durch, da siehst du es. Ich habe sicherheitshalber mal den 230er zusätzlich mit bestellt um für die Zukunft flexibler zu sein. Kostet allerdings mit 50€ nicht grad wenig das Teil.
Ist bei 5.0 und 6.0 wohl das gleiche Teil.


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. August 2018)

Check, klasse mein Lieber, tolle schnelle Antwort. Plane gerade sowas mit Fanes 5.0 Rahmen, aber "alten" 216er Dämpfer.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2018)

Ich ebenso, will aber flexibel sein. Deshalb hab ich die 5.0 mit allen Optionen bestellt. Also beide Shuttle und Spacer für 142/148er Hinterbau.


----------



## COLKURTZ (26. August 2018)

Bei mir ist es auch erledigt. Ich habe ab sofort eine 5.0 SL vom Mitforisten. Ich freue mich aufs basteln, insbesondere kann ich die Unterschiede....Gleichheit.... von Kettenstrebe, Sitzstrebe und Wippe in Augenschein  nehmen, denn meine Teibun 2.0 habe ich ja auch noch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2018)

Nachdem mein Monarch+ verschwunden ist hab ich dann mal was anderes bestellt. Ich glaub den hat noch keiner getestet.


----------



## svenreinert (27. August 2018)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt welchen Dämpfer du dir holst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2018)

Mal schauen ob das jetzt alles noch rechtzeitig ankommt. Rahmen geht hoffentlich heute in Ascheffel raus.  Wie lange braucht DHL dafür im Normalfall? Sperrgut dauert ja gerne mal länger...


----------



## svenreinert (27. August 2018)

2 Tage


----------



## zuspät (27. August 2018)

ich würd da etz mal nicht soooo optimistisch ran gehen, was die lieferzeit angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2018)

Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch dass es bis Freitag klappt,  auch wenn sich anscheinend gerade die Paketdienste gegen mich verschworen haben. 
Alutech geht davon aus dass sie den Rahmen morgen verschicken können. Das wären dann vier Tage Laufzeit, für die passenden Dämpferbuchsen hab ich auch noch keine Versandbestätigung.


----------



## hasardeur (27. August 2018)

DHL hat gerade arge Probleme mit Sperrgut. Wir haben auf einen Fahrradanhänger neulich statt 2 Tagen mehr als 2 Wochen gewartet.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2018)

Klingt vielversprechend wenn der Flieger wo das Bike mit rein soll in einer Woche abhebt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2018)

Mein Rahmen steht seit gestern bearbeitet im Paketzentrum Neumünster. Vorraussichtliche Zustellung morgen. Irgendwie wage ich daran zu zweifeln...


----------



## Cicatrix (29. August 2018)

Ich hatte die letzte Zeit auch zwei große Pakete per DHL verschickt eins davon wie gewohnt super zügig beim andern hat jeder Schritt einen Tag länger gedauert als üblich. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2018)

Ich muss die morgen eh mal durchs Telefon ziehen weil gestern Pakete mit Biketeilen für über 500€ einfach vor der Haustür abgestellt wurden. Die ich angenommen haben soll laut Tracking. Funfact: ich saß zu dem Zeitpunkt im ICE...
Dann frag ich mal wie lange sie gedenken dafür zu brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (29. August 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich muss die morgen eh mal durchs Telefon ziehen weil gestern Pakete mit Biketeilen für über 500€ einfach vor der Haustür abgestellt wurden. Die ich angenommen haben soll laut Tracking. Funfact: ich saß zu dem Zeitpunkt im ICE...
> Dann frag ich mal wie lange sie gedenken dafür zu brauchen.



Oha das kenne ich sonst nur von Amazon Logistic oder Hermes. Frechheit, zum Glück kenn ich unsern Postboten auf dem Dorf noch persönlich


----------



## zuspät (31. August 2018)

meins is heute gekommen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. August 2018)

Laut Tracking soll meins vom Nachbarn angenommen worden sein. Glaub ich erst wenn ich's in den Fingern hab...


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2018)

Hallo Nachbar


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. August 2018)

Hallo Nachbar vom Nachbar ....uuuuuund: Wech!


----------



## svenreinert (31. August 2018)

Nu macht dem armen Kerl keine Angst


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. August 2018)

Echt jetzt? Wer will heute schon noch gebrauchte Alutechs? Die verkaufen sich doch schon seit langem wie sauer Bier!? Klauen tut die eh keiner (mehr)?! Alutech ist wie ne SRAM Guide oder neue Code.
Mich freut es. So habe ich  meine Teibun 2.0 verkauft, äh: nicht  (wie blöd ward ich denn, dieses geile Bike zu inserieren??), und außerdem kommt man  _günstig_ an gute Komponenten und Bikes ran....ratet mal: Richtig: Beispielsweise an Alutech's oder SRAM Bremsen.

Jemand dafür?


----------



## svenreinert (31. August 2018)

Ich mag meine fanes!!!


----------



## svenreinert (31. August 2018)

Alutech verkauft wenigstens kaum sondermüll


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. August 2018)

Ich glaub ihr verwechselt mich. Rahmen hängt jetzt im Montageständer. Mit ein paar "Überraschungen". Es ist nur ein metrischer Dämpfershuttle verbaut. Kein zölliger zusätzlich dabei.
Gut dass mein zölliger Dämpfer verschwunden ist und ich einen metrischen beschafft habe. Kann Jürgen mir die Kohle für den zölligen gutschreiben .
Nur blöd dass der metrische wohl von der 6.0 stammt und damit eine 30er Buchse braucht. Hier liegen 2x22 in diversen Ausführungen. Da werde ich wohl morgen mal Flex/Säge und Feile bemühen um mit aus einer vorhandenen 45er eine 30er zu basteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (31. August 2018)

hört sich ja spaßig an. Viel Erfolg. Ride on


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. August 2018)

.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. September 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Drehmoenttabelle? Wüsste schon gerne wie fest ich die Dämpferbolzen anziehen muss/darf, insbosendere den an der Carbeonwippe...


----------



## nrgmac (2. September 2018)

Keine Bedienungsanleitung zum Bike dazu bekommen? 
Waren glaube 7.5 NM. Muss aber auch noch mal nachsehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2018)

Hab nur nen Rahmen bekommen, da war ausser dem abgehakten Auftrag nix dabei.


----------



## Kopfsache (17. September 2018)

Ich hoffe man nimmt es mir nicht übel dass ich hier frage, benötige aber dringend eine Alu Wippe (schwarz) für meine Fanes (4.0). Gibt es vll. jemanden der mir helfen kann?


----------



## svenreinert (17. September 2018)

der Jürgen kann es sicherlich


----------



## Kopfsache (17. September 2018)

Nein, Alu Wippen gibt es keine mehr, Carbon only


----------



## svenreinert (17. September 2018)

https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Aluminium-Umlenkwippe

das sagt meine recherche... alu, 4.0, und verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kopfsache (17. September 2018)

Klick mal unten den Radio-Button für die Farbe...
Hab auch schon bei Jürgen direkt nachgefragt, sind keine mehr da.


----------



## svenreinert (17. September 2018)

OHA, mea culpa!

der Teufel steckt hier im Detail. was stört dich eigtl. an carbon?

LG


----------



## Kopfsache (17. September 2018)

Zu teuer 

Ist aber kein Problem mehr, habe jetzt dank @Duc851 eine Alu Wippe in *Schwarz*
Merci nochmal euch beiden für den Support


----------



## svenreinert (17. September 2018)

na bitte


----------



## Baharott (21. September 2018)

Huhu 

Hat schonmal jemand die verklebten Steuersatz schalen ausgebaut? 
Muss einen neuen verbauen da meiner das zeitlich gesegnet hat.

Wie bekommt man die am besten raus?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. September 2018)

Verklebt? Wer hat da den Steuersatz verklebt? Beim ZS44/56 sind die Schalen eingepresst. Vorsichtig raus dengeln und neue einpressen. Oder halt im Shop deines geringsten Misstrauens machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (21. September 2018)

Hat mir der Jürgen heute gesagt das er eingeklebt ist mit hoch fester Sicherung.
Mit dem Vermerk ihn unbedingt fettfrei und mit grüner Sicherung wieder einzupressen.

Da meiner knackt beim harten bremsen vorn.


----------



## Duc851 (21. September 2018)

Unter Demontage lesen 
http://tds.henkel.com/tds5/Studio/ShowPDF/270 NEW-DE?pid=270 NEW&format=MTR&subformat=REAC&language=DE&plant=WERCS
Wärme hilft.


----------



## nrgmac (21. September 2018)

Bei unseren 2er, 3er und der 4er ist nix geklebt.


----------



## Baharott (21. September 2018)

Gracias!

Kann nur das wieder geben was Jürgen mir vorhin gesagt hat


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. September 2018)

Hat er auch erwähnt warum er die einklebt? 

Hat er gesagt welche "grüne Sicherung" er verwendet hat? Gibt bei Loctite z.B. mehrere grüne Fügeklebstoffe für das Fügen Welle/Nabe. 638 und 648 sollen sich aber mit normalen Werkzeugen demontieren (ausschlagen) lassen. Wenn es sich wehrt soweit erwärmen wie es Lack/Pulver/Elox zulassen.


----------



## Baharott (21. September 2018)

Egal welches von beiden meinte er.

Warum? Hab ich nicht gefragt aber kenne das von meinen Banshee da hat das Steuerrohr ein minimales Übermaß und das loctite dazwischen soll die knarzgeräusche minimieren und für bombenfesten halt sorgen 
Nur das der beim banshee noch nie raus musste.


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (22. September 2018)

Hallo Fanes Gemeinde. Hat hier Jemand sein 3.0 schonmal auf Eagle 1x12 umgebaut. Hintergrund ist das mein Tretlager nach nem schweren Sturz letzte Woche komplett kaputt ist und jetzt 3 mm spiel hat. Meine Schaltung hat hier auf dem 2 Wochen biketrip auch ziemlich gelitten und sollte auch getauscht werden. Deswegen gleich auf 1 Fach umbauen. Aktuell ist noch 2x10 XT Shimano verbaut. Muss jetzt nur noch 3 Tage Finale aushalten aber danach dürfte alles ziemlich fertig sein‍♂️

Kann mir da jemand Auskünfte zum Zu verwendenden Tretlager für ne Eagle geben und auf was ist zu achten?

Danke schonmal vorab. 
Gruß
Flo


----------



## svenreinert (23. September 2018)

Sollte kein Problem sein. Der Standart hat sich ja schon ne Weile nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## nrgmac (23. September 2018)

Hä? 24 vs 30 mm, HT vs. GXP, BB vs. PF, boost,...
Gefühlt jeden Monat ein neuer Schaiz!
Daher ist die Frage schon berechtigt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. September 2018)

Wenn er eh eine neue Kurbel plus Innenlager kauft hat sich der relevante Standard, BSA 73mm, nicht geändert. PF fällt bei der Fanes ja eh weg und 30mm Kurbeln für BSA fällt mir auch nur e13 ein.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine DirectMount Kurbel nehmen um bei einem späteren Wechsel auf einen Boost-Rahmen die Kettenlinie entsprechend über ein anderes Kettenblatt anpassen zu können.

Wenn allerdings die alte Kurbel noch tut könnte man auch einfach erstmal ein Narrowwide Blatt mit neuem Shimanotretlager drauf schrauben und gucken wie es funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_aus_LA (23. September 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. D.h das wenn ich ein komplettset mit Kurbel kaufe nur auf den BSA73mm Standart achten muss.

Freilauf werd ich wahrscheinlich nen neuen brauchen da ich nicht glaube das 12Fach auf nen 10Fach xt Freilauf geht.


----------



## nrgmac (23. September 2018)

I.d.R. lohnt sich der Umbau nicht. Schon mal an einen 11-fach Shimano/Sunrace Umbau gedacht?
Für neuere Kurbeln gibt es auch BSA30 Innenlager, die Haltbarkeit ist jedoch bescheiden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. September 2018)

Du brauchst für SRAM immer einen XD-Freilauf wenn die Kassette ein 10er Ritzel hat. Auf den Standard Freilauf passt nur die GX- Eagle Kassette mit 11-50. Wenn dir das Gewicht egal ist und dir 11 als kleinstes reicht kannst du die auch nehmen.
Dann kannst du aber auch die 11-50 11Fach Sunrace mit einem 7000er SLX-Schaltwerk (wichtig: das 1x11 kaufen!) und Hebel nehmen, fahre ich derzeit auch.

Bei der Kurbel drauf achten dass es KEINE Boost Kurbel ist, sonst haut bei der V3 die Kettenlinie nicht so richtig hin.


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (23. September 2018)

Danke. Muss ich mir nochmal überlegen. Bin erst wieder El gestiegen und hab bis auf die Schaltung und tretlager eigtl schon alles getauscht an der Karre. Ich hoff das Ding hällt boch 3 Tage Finale durch und wenn ich daheim bin wird umgebaut.


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Auf den Standard Freilauf passt nur die GX- Eagle Kassette mit 11-50.



Die GX Kassetten haben auch xD Freilauf. Shimano Freilauf hat nur die NX, AFAIK.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. September 2018)

Hast recht, hab mich vertippt. Die NX-Kassette ist die 11-50.


----------



## saxe (12. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade bei meinem 4.0er Fanes 27,5er Laufräder eingebaut, allerdings habe ich für den Dämpfer exzentrische Buchsen gedreht, wodurch der 12,5mm größere Radius vom HR ausgeglichen wird. Vorne fahre ich eine 160mm Manitou Mattoc und damit passt die Tretlagerhöhe.
> 
> Das Bike fährt sich jetzt bissel anders, aber unfahrbar fühlt sich ganz anders an.



Meine Erfahrungen zu dem Thema:

Nachdem sich meine 26" Laufräder so langsam Auflösen habe ich mein Fanes 4.0 ( Größe M, 170mm 27,5 Lyrik) auch auf 27,5" umgerüstet,
dazu habe ich die Gabel auf 160mm getravelt und im Dämpfer eine 2mm Offsetbuchse verbaut (zwei 2mm Buchsen haben bei mir nicht gepasst da die Sitzstrebe mit den Rahmen kollidiert).

Über den Fahreindruck bin ich ein wenig erstaunt da ich nicht mit ein so deutlichen unterschied gerechnet hätte. Damit meine ich es liegt in schnellen rumpligen Passagen spürbar ruhiger, nicht verändert bzw. nehme ich es nicht wahr ist die Handlichkeit oder die hier Angesprochene "stelzigkeit", "auf dem Rad sitzen".

Also insgesamt keine Riesen Veränderung aber für mich zumindest eine positive.


hier noch ein Bild mit 27,5" (noch mit 170mm Gabel und ohne Offsetbuchse)


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (12. Oktober 2018)

Den eindruck kann cih bestätigen. Läuft einfach durch den längeren radstand einfach ruhiger bei vollgas Passagen. wobei ich ebi engen kurven schon den Eindruck hatte das es nicht mehr so spielerisch zu bewegen waar. fahre aber vorne noch 180mm Formula und hinten den dämpfer standart.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Oktober 2018)

Was ist das für ein Riesenmist?





Fanes 5.0 M und ein 2018er X2 in 216x63 wir es sich gehört.

Der Einsteller drückt ins Oberrohr, wenn voll komprimiert.

SUUUUPER! :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorfmeister (16. Oktober 2018)

Ja, davon hat der Jürgen mir erzählt, allerdings bezogen auf einen S-Rahmen. 
Was er mir nicht erzählt hat, ist dass der SuperDeluxe Coil, den er mir verkauft hat, auch nicht passt. Ein bißchen Feilen am Piggy hat hier aber Abhilfe geschaffen. Insgesamt war es auch nur minimal, so dass es letzendlich auch an den unvermeidbaren Fertigungstoleranzen liegen kann.
Es gilt also, Augen auf beim Dämpfer-Kauf.


----------



## Baharott (16. Oktober 2018)

Also alle Fanes mit x2 Dämpfer die ich kenne haben keine 216 einbaulänge, evtl liegt es daran?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Oktober 2018)

Baharott schrieb:


> Also alle Fanes mit x2 Dämpfer die ich kenne haben keine 216 einbaulänge, evtl liegt es daran?


Und was fahren die dann für eine?


----------



## Baharott (16. Oktober 2018)

Also ich fahre im 5.0 230/65 und bin mit dem x2 und RS Super Deluxe Meilen weit weg vom Oberrohr, ebenfalls größe M.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Oktober 2018)

Eine Lösung, aber haarscharf: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-float-x2.750615/page-34#post-15538794


----------



## Baharott (17. Oktober 2018)

Super, freut mich das du das Problem lösen konntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCountry (30. Oktober 2018)

Hey, ich wollte mal fragen, ob eventuell schon mal jemand mit der zweiteiligen Verbindung von Hinterbaustrebe und Wippe Probleme hatte.
Bei mir dreht die Schraube inklusive Gegenteil beim einfedern des Hinterbaus kreise. Also zumindest bei heftigem einfedern bzw. längeren Abfahrten. 
Eine Demontage und Inspektion hat herausgestellt, dass der äußere Ring des Lagers an einer Stelle der Schraube schleift und sie somit zum drehen bringt. Also habe ich einen Spacer hinzugefügt (den mir Jürgen Schlender netterweise kostenlos zugeschickt hat), jedoch hat das leider nicht das Problem gelöst.

Vielleicht hatte ja jemand schon einmal das selbe Problem.


----------



## svenreinert (30. Oktober 2018)

mir soweit nicht bekannt


----------



## _todde_ (1. November 2018)

svenreinert schrieb:


> mir soweit nicht bekannt


Gott sei dank anwortet nicht gleicher jeder der keine Lösung kennt ;-)
Aber gut zu wissen das du nicht mit reden kannst


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2018)

@_todde_  Und was konntest Du wertvolles zur Lösung beitragen?

@CCountry: Möglicherweise musst Du noch mehr spacern oder das Lager dreht bereits sehr schwer. Ferndiagnose sind jedoch schwer. Bau doch mal Dämpfer und Hinterrad aus, dann kannst Du schauen, was beim Einfedern passiert.

 Bei langen Abfahrten und harten Landungen verwindet sich der Hinterbau ziemlich. Das solltest Du beachten.


----------



## rideAtrail (10. November 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe zwischen der Welle und den Dämpferbuchsen Spiel. Ich hatte mir von Huber vor 3 Jahren neue Buchsen und Gleitlager machen lassen, da ich einen anderen Dämpfer gekauft hatte. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher, ob das von anfang an war oder ob die Buchsen (Innendurchmesser) oder gar die Welle sich abgenützt hat. Ist das möglich? Ich hätte eher gedacht, dass sich die Gleitlager abnützen. Diese habe ich inziwschen auch schon getauscht. Aber Abnutzung an der Welle oder Buchsen kann ich mir wie gesagt kaum vorstellen. Habt ihr da Erfahrung?


----------



## nrgmac (11. November 2018)

Mal optisch geprüft und einen Messschieber bemüht?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2018)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe zwischen der Welle und den Dämpferbuchsen Spiel. Ich hatte mir von Huber vor 3 Jahren neue Buchsen und Gleitlager machen lassen, ...


3 Jahre? Also meine Huber Buchsen sind unten am Dämpfer üblicherweise nach einer Saison durch.

Aber unabhängig kann es sehr gut sein, dass die Buchsen am neuen Dämpfer spiel haben, denn die Toleranzen zwischen den Herstellern sind groß.

Wende dich an Huber. Er wird wissen was du jetzt für Buchsen brauchst.


----------



## rideAtrail (11. November 2018)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Also meine Huber Buchsen sind unten am Dämpfer üblicherweise nach einer Saison durch.



Meinst du damit dass sich die unteren schneller abnutzen als die oberen? Weil an der unteren glaube ich Spiel zu haben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2018)

Ja. Oben hält viel länger.


----------



## Mr_stef (19. November 2018)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Riesenmist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jemand den Float X2 schon in ein 3er Fanes M verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (26. November 2018)

Hey Leute da mein LRS mit DT Swiss Naben irreparabel kaputt ist, hab ich mir einen neuen LRS aufgebaut, mit HOPE Naben.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich mit den neuen Naben meinen Hinterbau ca 1mm  auseinander ziehen muss das die Nabe da rein geht.
Das war bei den DT Swiss 350 nicht.
Sind beides 148x12.
Es ist ein Fanes 5.0  

Muss ich mir da sorgen machen? Oder ist das gar normal?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## svenreinert (27. November 2018)

miss die nabenbreite mal nach, dann kannst du dir sicher sein 148 zu haben... irgendwie will mir nicht einleuchten wieso 148 mm auf einmal breiter sein sollen, oder die alten naben habtten 178 ;D spass bei seite ... messschieber raus is ja eh ne steckachse und mit tiefenmaß messen ... lg sven..

übrigens egal wie eig musst du dir keine sorgen machen solange es nur die besagten 1mm sind ^^


----------



## Baharott (27. November 2018)

Am Rahmen habe ich 147,4 mit messchieber und die HOPE Nabe hat 149,2.

Ist ja auch kein Kraftaufwand, ich muss halt nur leicht auseinander drücken bis sie reinspringt.
Ob das bei der DT Nabe auch so war weis ich gar nicht mehr, ich glaube nicht. Das HR war recht selten draußen.


----------



## svenreinert (27. November 2018)

Baharott schrieb:


> HOPE Nabe hat 149,2.


is schon arg übermaßig
vom Toleranzgrad würden wir uns da ja bei c (grob) +-1,2mm bewegen... und das wo die sonst sehr maßhaltig arbeiten...

aber funktioniert ja alles

LG


----------



## Baharott (27. November 2018)

Ja, nun ist die Frage einbauen und keinen Kopf machen oder zurück senden und eine neue erhalten.

Ich muss ja nicht biegen wie ein wilder, einfach nur ganz leicht einwenig rüber drücken.


----------



## svenreinert (27. November 2018)

ich würds behalten... umspeichen etc is zu umständlich


----------



## Baharott (27. November 2018)

Ne mach ich alles selber  ich denke ich Speiche es aus und verlange eine neue habe sie ja erst 3 Tage.

Kann irgendwie schlecht damit leben  wenn die neue das auch hat dann ist es eben so


----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2018)

Die Hope Naben habe Adapter auf der Achse, womit man die Naben an verschiedene Standards anpassen kann. Vielleicht sitzt das was nicht richtig.


----------



## svenreinert (27. November 2018)

das stimmt wohl zieh die doch mal ab und schau dir das an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (27. November 2018)

Habe ich schon mehrmals, sitzen wie sie sitzen sollen  
Ich berichte mal wenn die neue da ist, wie es mit der aussieht


----------



## svenreinert (27. November 2018)

danke dir bis bald


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (31. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

Hab mir eine Fanes 4.0 ergattert. Muss ich um die Bremsleitung innen zu verlegen noch irgendwelche Modifikationen vornehmen, oder klappt das so ohne weiteres? Ich weiss das die Führung der Leitung dann eher Suboptimal ist (bei der Fanes 5.0 ist es ja dann endlich schlau gelöst) aber muss ich noch Bohren oder so?


----------



## Risiko (1. Januar 2019)

nein, das geht so. Ist aber ein ziemliches Gefummel. Wobei ich bei Schaltzug immer noch mehr geflucht habe.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. Januar 2019)

Na Fluchen bringt doch nichts ;-)

Gut, dann hoffe ich jetzt nur noch das die Leitung noch lang genug ist.

*Weitere Frage:*
Da ich einen 27,5" Aufbau geplant habe, möchte ich die Offsetbuchsen am Dämpfer verbauen damit das Tretlager nicht so hoch kommt und ich mehr _im Rad_ als _auf dem Rad_ sitze*. 

Gibts da Erfahrungswerte? *Welche sind am besten geeignet? Der Huber macht die ja leider nicht... obwohl ich könnte den mal anfragen.


----------



## Risiko (1. Januar 2019)

denke die Chancen sind gut, dass er dir die maß-anfertigt. Einfach anrufen würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. Januar 2019)

Ja mit dem Helius war ich damals auch bei Ihm und er hat sie Vorort extra für mich auf den Rahmen abgestimmt gefräst.

Ich denke ich Frage ihn mal.


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2019)

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neue fanes.
Mir gefällts, dass auch dort das tretlager nen ticken höher ist als bei der konkurrenz


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (6. Januar 2019)

Also Stephan fertigt mir die Buchsen an, jedoch nur mit maximal 1,5mm Versatz, mehr macht er nicht. Dann hätte ich nur 3mmOffset. Aber ok, besser als nichts.

Ich hoffe der Rahmen kommt morgen, der Dämpfer liegt bereits hier.


----------



## Duc851 (6. Januar 2019)

Wie soll er denn auch mehr als 1.5mm realisieren? Da liegt die Wandstärke schon nur bei 0.5mm...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (6. Januar 2019)

Jap ok. Hoffe der Rahmen kommt morgen an...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Januar 2019)

Bin dran...


----------



## Baharott (8. Januar 2019)

Sieht gut aus  viel Spaß beim aufbauen!

Mir sind allerdings schon einige Offset Buchsen mit 0,5er Wandstärke auseinander geflogen, 1x bei voller Fahrt.
Sei also ein wenig Vorsichtig und teste erstmal was sie mitmachen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Januar 2019)

Ich verlasse mich drauf das der Stephan Huber ganze Arbeit geleistet hat.

Hab mich nur gefragt ob die Buchsen sich nicht verdrehen könnten.

Bin sehr gespannt wie das Teil läuft, leider ist das Wetter so mies.


----------



## Baharott (8. Januar 2019)

Verdrehen geht rein physikalisch nicht keine Sorge.

War auch eher nur als vorsichtiger tip gemeint  wünsche dir damit alles gute! 

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung 
Fahre selbst so ziemlich jeden Tag, Augen (zu) und durch


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre derzeit auch regelmäßig. Morgen alleine wieder um die 70-80km Tour geplant, aber mit nen Bike was sich danach leichter reinigen lässt ;-)
Kleidung für'n Winter ist sowieso klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Januar 2019)

Die RAW-Fanes bleibt bei dem Wetter schön im trockenen. Aber man hat ja Auswahl. Nur ist bei mir meistens nach ner Stunde Schluss weil ich am Kreuz auskühle, muss da Klamottentechnisch wohl nochmal nachlegen...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Januar 2019)

Wenn der Rücken kalt bzw. Steif wird, musst du einmal mehr in den Wiegetritt gehen - hilft ungemein.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. Januar 2019)

Weiss gar nicht was an dem verlegen des Zugführung durch die Kettenstrebe so schwierig sein soll.

War in 1 Minute fertig mithilfe eines Drahtes...

Ich Bau jetzt den Rest zusammen


----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2019)

Was hat es bei der Fanes 6.0 mit diesem chip auf sich, respektik kann man den entfernen, wo ist der genau integriert?


----------



## nrgmac (13. Januar 2019)

Der NFC Chip beinhaltet lediglich einen Link zur alutech Hp und führt wohl in den Service Bereich. Nähere Informationen waren den Jungs am Messestand nicht zu entlocken.


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2019)

Nen Chip hätten se ruhig sein lassen können (meiner Meinung nach)....

Ich hoffe man hat zumindest die Wahl ihn zu entfernen oder ihn gleich nicht mitzubestellen....

Wär mal interessant details über die tätigkeit des chips zu erfahren....zeichnet er daten auf, ist man dadurch stets ortbar und und und...


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nen Chip hätten se ruhig sein lassen können (meiner Meinung nach)....
> 
> Ich hoffe man hat zumindest die Wahl ihn zu entfernen oder ihn gleich nicht mitzubestellen....
> 
> Wär mal interessant details über die tätigkeit des chips zu erfahren....zeichnet er daten auf, ist man dadurch stets ortbar und und und...



Wie soll das denn ohne Energieversorgung funktionieren? Das wird lediglich eine Art RFID Chip sein, der einen festen Wert hat, der dann mit Hilfe einer externen Energiequelle ausgelesen werden kann. Quasi sowas wie ein QR Code, nur elektronisch.


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2019)

Und was wird dann von wem ausgelesen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Januar 2019)

Von dem der sein Handy mit NFC Lesefunktion und ner passenden App da dran hält und das Ausliest. Ist im Endeffekt nicht viel mehr als ein kleiner USB-Stick der Drahtlos gelesen und beschrieben werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Januar 2019)

Jetzt endlich fertig


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Von dem der sein Handy mit NFC Lesefunktion und ner passenden App da dran hält und das Ausliest. Ist im Endeffekt nicht viel mehr als ein kleiner USB-Stick der Drahtlos gelesen und beschrieben werden kann.



Danke für den beitrag! 
Heisst jeder mit dieser app kann bei jedem fanes 6.0 mit chip beliebig auslesen?
Muss nur noch geklärt werden was ausgelesen wird?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Januar 2019)

Da fragst du am besten einfach direkt bei Alutech nach. Es werden bestimmt nicht irgendwelche persönlichen Daten sein...
Es war mal die Rede von Bedienumgsanleitungen und so. So wie es mal komuniziert wurde für mich nur ne Spielerei. Wenn man da z.B. seine Fahrwerkssetups rein schreiben könnte würde das Ding vielleicht Sinn ergeben.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Januar 2019)

Das Ding wird wohl sowas wie eine Kombi aus URL und ID sein, um dann irgendwelche Daten anzuzeigen. Sollten es persönliche Daten sein (z.B. FW-Setup), kann man den Zugriff auf diese Webressource mit einem Login schützen, ähnlich wie hier im IBC. Hier könnte ich Dir auch einen Link auf Seiten schicken, auf die nur ich Zugriff habe. Ohne mein Login kommst Du da nicht rein. Der Link würde dennoch funktionieren. Oder anders ausgedrückt, meine Anschrift genügt nicht, um in mein Haus zu kommen, Du brauchst noch einen Schlüssel.


----------



## dirk75 (14. Januar 2019)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Jetzt endlich fertig




Bei welcher Tretlagerhöhe biste jetzt rausgekommen mit welcher Gabel Ebl?
Würde meins im Frühjahr umbauen wollen.

Danke


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. Januar 2019)

Puhh die Tretlagerhöhe müsste ich messen. Misst man da vom Boden bis hoch Mitte Tretlager? Gabeleinbaulänge k.a ist eben die Pike mit 160mm FW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (14. Januar 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Ding wird wohl sowas wie eine Kombi aus URL und ID sein, um dann irgendwelche Daten anzuzeigen. Sollten es persönliche Daten sein (z.B. FW-Setup), kann man den Zugriff auf diese Webressource mit einem Login schützen, ähnlich wie hier im IBC. Hier könnte ich Dir auch einen Link auf Seiten schicken, auf die nur ich Zugriff habe. Ohne mein Login kommst Du da nicht rein. Der Link würde dennoch funktionieren. Oder anders ausgedrückt, meine Anschrift genügt nicht, um in mein Haus zu kommen, Du brauchst noch einen Schlüssel.



So war es geplant, genau. Derzeitiger Stand ist jedoch dass die Kappe, in der der NFC-Chip verbaut ist, vorerst nicht mit Rahmen und Bikes ausgeliefert wird. Die Entwicklung der augmented-reality-App frisst so viel Zeit dass die Auslieferung dadurch irgendwann in den Sommer 2019 gerutscht wäre. Wir sind sowieso schon ziemlich weit dem geplanten Zeitplan hinterher, so dass wir uns entschieden haben auf dieses Gimmick zu verzichten. Vielleicht sind wir da wieder etwas zu weit der Zeit voraus gewesen. Die ersten Fanes 6 sind mittlerweile ausgeliefert, das hatte Priorität.


----------



## nrgmac (14. Januar 2019)

Da wird ein Bohei um ein NFC Chipchen gehalten und den ganzen Tag  wird jeder Müll per Twitter und Fratzbook in die Welt posaunt.


----------



## saxe (15. Januar 2019)

Tretlagerhöhe beim 4.0 Fanes mit 27,5Zoll, 160mm Lyrik und einer 2mm Offsetbuchse sind 360mm.


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (15. Januar 2019)

saxe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 815403 Anhang anzeigen 815404
> Tretlagerhöhe beim 4.0 Fanes mit 27,5Zoll, 160mm Lyrik und einer 2mm Offsetbuchse sind 360mm.


Kannst du bitte mal den Abstand von der Steckachse hinten zum Boden messen? Sind das Highroller2 hinten?


----------



## saxe (15. Januar 2019)

wuestenrennmaus schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal den Abstand von der Steckachse hinten zum Boden messen? Sind das Highroller2 hinten?



Steckachse zum Boden sind 350mm, der Reifen hinten ist ein 2.3 DHR 2.


----------



## dirk75 (16. Januar 2019)

saxe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 815403 Anhang anzeigen 815404
> Tretlagerhöhe beim 4.0 Fanes mit 27,5Zoll, 160mm Lyrik und einer 2mm Offsetbuchse sind 360mm.



Danke für die Infos, hätte aber gedacht das das Tretlager anhand der Offset Buchse etwas tiefer kommt weil ich jetzt mit 180'er Gabel und 26x2.4 Onza Ibex etwa bei ca.346mm rausgekomme.

Naja, in 3 Monaten weiß ich mehr .


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. Januar 2019)

Heute die Fanes zum ersten mal auf den heimischen Trails bewegt... Was soll ich Sagen? Ein Traum dieses Bike. Klebt förmlich am Boden, noch viel besser als das Helius AM.

Sehr nice! Bin auf die ersten warmen Frühlingsausritte gespannt!


----------



## _todde_ (5. Februar 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da fragst du am besten einfach direkt bei Alutech nach. Es werden bestimmt nicht irgendwelche persönlichen Daten sein...
> Es war mal die Rede von Bedienumgsanleitungen und so. So wie es mal komuniziert wurde für mich nur ne Spielerei. Wenn man da z.B. seine Fahrwerkssetups rein schreiben könnte würde das Ding vielleicht Sinn ergeben.


Ernsthaft?! Um mein fahrwerkssetup auslesen zu können, muss ich mein Smartphone an das steuerroh halten, kurz warten, um dann die daten angezeigt zu bekommen?! Und wenn ich mein fahrwerkssetup mal auslesen will, wenn ich nicht unmittelbar in der nähe meines Fahrrads bin?
Viel einfacher und komfortabler ist es doch gleich meine daten, die ich benötige, im Smartphone abzuspeichern...
Der chip ist meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnbefreiter mumpitz.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Februar 2019)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?! Um mein fahrwerkssetup auslesen zu können, muss ich mein Smartphone an das steuerroh halten, kurz warten, um dann die daten angezeigt zu bekommen?! Und wenn ich mein fahrwerkssetup mal auslesen will, wenn ich nicht unmittelbar in der nähe meines Fahrrads bin?
> Viel einfacher und komfortabler ist es doch gleich meine daten, die ich benötige, im Smartphone abzuspeichern...
> Der chip ist meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnbefreiter mumpitz.



Mehr Rad fahren, weniger Müll produzieren!


----------



## Astaroth (25. Februar 2019)

Servus,
bei meinem Fanes ist der Vivid Air Dämpfer lt. Sram nicht mehr zu reparieren. Nun brauche ich dringend Ersatz. Ist der Monarch Plus RC3 eine passende Alternative zum Vivd Air? 
Wenn es heißt 216x63 bzw. 63,5 dann ist mit der letzten Angabe der Hub des Dämpfers gemeint oder irre ich mich da. Machen die 0,5 Unterschied einen Einbau möglich bzw. unmöglich? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuestenrennmaus (25. Februar 2019)

Bin einen Monarch Plus und einen Mst Monarch Plus in der Fanes gefahren. Aktuell fahre ich einen CCDBAir CS und der fährt gefühlt besser. Zufällig verkaufe ich den auch, siehe meine Bikemarktanzeigen


----------



## weezeewee (7. März 2019)

Tach Freunde,
ich besitze eine Fanes 5.0 in Gr. XL u liebäugele mit einem Fahrwerksaustausch. Bin mit dem CC DB Air CS Dämpfer nie richtig warm geworden. Würde gerne in dem Zuge auch die Gabel updaten. Möchte vorne eine Lyrik RC2 170mm einbauen. Jedoch gibt es die gefühlt ja gar nicht mehr ohne Offset zu kaufen. Habt ihr nen Tipp, wieviel Offset in die Fanes 5.0 in XL reingehören (oder gar keiner) und welcher Dämpfer sich in Ergänzung zur Lyrik anbieten würde? Liebäugele hier mit nem Super Deluxe, habe aber auch da das Gefühl, dass es den nur für bestimmte Modelle bestimmter Hersteller gibt!? Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ollo (7. März 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Tach Freunde,
> ich besitze eine Fanes 5.0 in Gr. XL u liebäugele mit einem Fahrwerksaustausch. Bin mit dem CC DB Air CS Dämpfer nie richtig warm geworden. Würde gerne in dem Zuge auch die Gabel updaten. Möchte vorne eine Lyrik RC2 170mm einbauen. Jedoch gibt es die gefühlt ja gar nicht mehr ohne Offset zu kaufen. Habt ihr nen Tipp, wieviel Offset in die Fanes 5.0 in XL reingehören (oder gar keiner) und welcher Dämpfer sich in Ergänzung zur Lyrik anbieten würde? Liebäugele hier mit nem Super Deluxe, habe aber auch da das Gefühl, dass es den nur für bestimmte Modelle bestimmter Hersteller gibt!? Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.




ein Vivid Air im M/M Tune z.B. oder ein DVO Topaz und Offset … bei meiner 180 mm Formula 35 sind es 51 mm im Fanes 5,0 in Gr. XL. Die Lyrik RC 2 die ich mal hatte im vergleich zu Formluar,...…. ich würde wieder zur Formular anstatt zur Lyrik greifen, wobei ich eher Rock Shox Fan bin


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. März 2019)

Wofür die Offsetbuchsen beim Topaz?


----------



## weezeewee (7. März 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wofür die Offsetbuchsen beim Topaz?


Es ging mir um den Offset bei der Gabel, so ist das gemeint.


----------



## weezeewee (7. März 2019)

ollo schrieb:


> ein Vivid Air im M/M Tune z.B. oder ein DVO Topaz und Offset … bei meiner 180 mm Formula 35 sind es 51 mm im Fanes 5,0 in Gr. XL. Die Lyrik RC 2 die ich mal hatte im vergleich zu Formluar,...…. ich würde wieder zur Formular anstatt zur Lyrik greifen, wobei ich eher Rock Shox Fan bin


Welche Formula meinst du genau? Selva o 35? Aus welchem Jahr hattest du die RC2? Mir geht es unter anderem auch um einfache Einstellbarkeit des Fahrwerks.


----------



## ollo (8. März 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Es ging mir um den Offset bei der Gabel, so ist das gemeint.



 genau so war es gemeint.

die Lyrik war aus Mitte 2013 und ich meinte die 35er  und die Einstellung der Formula mit 2 knöpfen geht einfach, Zugstufe, Druckstufe fertig und wenn es dann nicht passt, ok dann muß man halt zu den Druckstufen Tunes greifen die von Formula angeboten werden.


----------



## ollo (8. März 2019)

ollo schrieb:


> .


----------



## Beefe (10. März 2019)

Hallo Menschen 
Habe mir seit kurzem einen fanes 3.0 Rahmen gekauft und mit meinen bisherigen teilen aufgebaut. Ein schönes Teil und der Hinterbau mit dem Vivid ist echt fluffig
Nur habe ich ein Problem mit meinem x9 schaltwerk an einer 11x42 Kassette (10fach)
Wenn das schaltwerk auf das 42er geht will es nicht mehr zurück ist quasi überstreckt... 
kann das sein das das Schaltauge zu weit draußen ist, hatte so ein Problem noch nie ‍♂️

Hoffe das jemand ne Idee hat, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (10. März 2019)




----------



## hasardeur (10. März 2019)

Schraub mal die B-Schraube weiter rein, für weniger Kettenumschlingung.


----------



## Beefe (10. März 2019)

Die ist komplett bis zum anschlag drin, das hilft auch nicht weiter.
Habe das Gefühl das entweder die Kassette zu „weit“ weg ist oder eben das schaltauge aber das kann noch nicht sein...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. März 2019)

Ist das olle X9 überhaupt in der Lage 11-42 zu bedienen? Ich habe ein 11-Fach SLX das bis 42 oder 46frei gegeben ist an der Fanes mit 11-50 laufen. Da klappt das runter Schalten auch nur so lala.


----------



## Beefe (11. März 2019)

Hat auf dem Specialized heforragend funktioniert, das ist ja das komische...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. März 2019)

Beefe schrieb:


> Hat auf dem Specialized heforragend funktioniert, das ist ja das komische...


Es gibt auch Räder an denen meine Kombination einwandfrei funktioniert.  An anderen nicht,  das hängt dann mit der Position des Schaltauges zusammen die nicht überall exakt gleich ist.
Da hilft dann nur ein Upgradekäfig fürs Schaltwerk.  Ob es den für ein X9 gibt musst du schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. März 2019)

An meiner Fanes 3.0 leistet ein X.9 Medium Cage mit 11-42 Kassette seit Jahren gute Dienste. Wenn das Schaltwerk zu dicht an der Kassette ist (Umschlingung), kann sich der Käfig leicht mit der Kassette verhaken. 
Das Schaltauge der Fanes ist so massiv, da kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren. Zur Not Probier mal eine längere Schraube. Auf Deinem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob das Schaltwerk ziemlich dicht anliegt. Bei mir funktioniert es allerdings auch mit stark anliegendem Schaltwerk bzw. starker Umschlingung. Die Sunrace Kassetten brauchen manchmal auch einfach etwas Einfahrzeit. Das Finisch ist schon deutlich schlechter, als bei SRAM.


----------



## Beefe (11. März 2019)

Ok wenn es bei dir mit dem x9 & 11x42 funktioniert muss ich weiter suchen.
Habe schon eine Länge drin und all die Sachen die du aufgezählt hast habe ich auch schon durch, Versuch heute noch mal eine Länge Schraube wobei die jetzige auch schon länger als die Originale ist. Kassette bekommt einen spacer hinten dran verpasst, somit kommt die auch noch weiter raus, mach dann ein Foto


----------



## Beefe (11. März 2019)

Habe es jetzt so einigermaßen hinbekommen,wenn man das schaltwerk ohne Kette schaltet, also ohne Spannung Schaltet das schaltwerk wunderbar...


----------



## Joey12345 (19. März 2019)

Skwal schrieb:


> Fox Talas 36  150-170
> Damit lässt sich schön die Geometrie etwas in Richtung CrossCountry verstellen, wenn ich zu Hause die flacheren Trails fahre.
> Für bergauf natürlich auch vorteilhaft, aber nicht unbedingt nötig.



Fährst du die Gabel auf leichteren Trails dann dauerhaft abgesenkt? Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten bzw. allgemeine Performance? Ähnlich oder doch deutlich schlechter als mit 170mm?


----------



## Skwal (19. März 2019)

Dauerhaft, kein Performance Unterschied.
Allerdings ist die Gabel nach einem Jahr immer tiefer versackt und kam ausgefahren nicht mehr auf die 170mm.
Eine Wartung bei Fox hätte das Problem sicher gelöst, ich war aber total heiss auf die Grip2 Kartusche, so dass ich eine neue Gabel gekauft habe.
Falls du Interesse hast schreib mich an!


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (19. März 2019)

Hatte in der Fanes auch die Talas mit 160-180. Ich fand schlimm wie die Gabel im mittleren Weg durchgerauscht ist.Mit der Formula jetzt echt mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Beefe (21. März 2019)

Frage an alle Vivid air Fahrer, hat mir vllt jemand ein Grund Setup von dem Dämpfer, wird ja häufig gefahren in der fanes.
Danke ✌


----------



## Quasarmin (29. März 2019)

Beefe schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt so einigermaßen hinbekommen,wenn man das schaltwerk ohne Kette schaltet, also ohne Spannung Schaltet das schaltwerk wunderbar...


Moin Beefe
ich fahre ebenfalls das Fanes 3.0. Hast du auf 27,5 umgerüstet oder warum hast du die Hinterradachse ganz nach hinten gestellt?
Sollte ja in jeder Stellung schalten, aber versuche doch mal die Achse nach vorne zu stellen und dann zu schalten. Würde mich auch interessieren das ich das Bike eventuell von 2x10 auf 1x11/12 umrüsten möchte.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Beefe (29. März 2019)

Hey Armin
Ich mag es gerne lang deswegen auch die lange Einstellung.
Ist noch auf 26ern unterwegs.
Von der Schalt Performance wird sich da nichts ändern da sich das schaltauge ja mit der Achse mitbewegt, gelich ob lang oder kurz.
Die Funktion der  gx eagle auf der fanes würde mich auch interessieren....


Gruß Anton


----------



## Ropo123 (25. April 2019)

Frage zur Fanes 5.0 da ich einen gebrauchten Rahmen zum Neuaufbau vor mir liegen habe:
1. Benötigt man bei Nutzung der 148er Nabenbreite und 12-fach Kassette auch eine Kurbel für Boost, welche ja so weit ich das gesehen hab, eine um +3 mm nach außen gesetzte Kettenlinie hat?
2. Ist die Felgenposition zum Hinterbau mittig oder verschoben und falls verschoben um wie viel (links oder rechts)?

Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2019)

Felgenposition ist Mittig, wenn du 148er Nabe fährst sollte es wohl auch eine Boost-Kurbel bzw Kettenblatt sein.


----------



## Ropo123 (26. April 2019)

Danke dir, dann kann ich ja jetzt fleißig nach den passenden Teilen schauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2019)

Auch wichtig: die metrische Dämpferaufnahme hat ein anderes Einbaumaß (das von der V6) als die zöllige. Bin ich beim Aufbau drauf rein gefallen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. Mai 2019)

Mich interessiert, ob es bereits Fahrerfahrungen zur Fanes 6.0 gibt - und zwar insbesondere im Unterschied zur 5.0. Wer ist auf's Neue gewechselt, hatte vorher eine 5.0 und kann schon etwas davon erzählen?


----------



## flowtrails (18. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Einbau einer 160er Pike in die neue Fanes 6? Was ändert sich? Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Deleted 472064 (25. Mai 2019)

Hi
Und zwar hat ein Freund von mir das Fanes Am 1.0 und brauch neue Buchsen und Gleitlager. Hat vielleicht jemand die Maße der Buchsen im Kopf?

Lg


----------



## nrgmac (25. Mai 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> ich frag' für einen Froind...


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (25. Mai 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Und zwar hat ein Freund von mir das Fanes Am 1.0 und brauch neue Buchsen und Gleitlager. Hat vielleicht jemand die Maße der Buchsen im Kopf?
> 
> Lg


Die Aluwippe hat 27,4mm der Rahmen hat 22,2mm. Steht auf der Homepage  bei def Geotabelle.


----------



## Deleted 472064 (27. Mai 2019)

wuestenrennmaus schrieb:


> Die Aluwippe hat 27,4mm der Rahmen hat 22,2mm. Steht auf der Homepage  bei def Geotabelle.


Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandmar (30. Mai 2019)

hallo habe ein paar fragen zur Fanes 6.0 TR : Welcher CTS in der formula selva ist Std mäßig verbaut?

Wieviele Spacer sind im SD RCT stdmäßig verbaut?

Wie habt ihr SAG, Lsc, rebound eingestellt

und welchen Montageständer verwendet ihr.


Danke LG


----------



## Deleted 472064 (31. Mai 2019)

Hi
Hat evtl jemand einen Bolzen für ein Fanes 3 über?
Auf dem beigefügten Bild ist es Nr. 6.
Alutech hat leider keine mehr


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hat evtl jemand einen Bolzen für ein Fanes 3 über?
> Auf dem beigefügten Bild ist es Nr. 6.
> Alutech hat leider keine mehr
> ...



Schaue nachher mal nach.


----------



## Deleted 472064 (31. Mai 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schaue nachher mal nach.


Danke


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2019)

Gesucht und gefunden. Brauchst Du die Schraube mit oder ohne die dreieckigen Inlays?

Es ist noch die Stahlvariante mit durchgehendem Gewinde. Habe ich irgendwann mal auf Titan umgerüstet.


----------



## Deleted 472064 (1. Juni 2019)

Hast pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (4. Juni 2019)

Huhu  

Hat jemand gerade die Steuersatz Maße vom Fanes 5.0 im Kopf? Für eine Tapered Gabel? 
Meiner ist seid gerade eben nach einem missglückten Sprung Kaputt und lässt sich nicht mehr anziehen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juni 2019)

ZS44/ZS56 
Aber check auch das Steuerrohr auf etwaige Schäden.


----------



## COLKURTZ (12. Juni 2019)

Ich versuche hier mal auch mein Glück. Im Suche Bereich habe ich es auch eingestellt :

Ich suche einen Rahmen einer Fanes 5.0 in Größe L. Ohne jegliche Anbauteile, würde mir auch nur ein Hauptrahmen genügen. Jü hat leider keinen Hauptrahmen mehr einzeln...


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (14. Juni 2019)

Moin. So wie es aussieht wird es bald ein Fahrradleasing Angebot in meiner Firma geben und ich überlege mir evtl die Fanes 6 zu holen. Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Lohnt es den Fox Dämpfer als Option zu nehmen oder reicht der RS?
Bei den Felgen das selbe. Lohnt es sie die E13 zu holen? Oder am besten gleich gegen was gescheites tauschen und im Angebot die billigsten nehmen. Fahre jetzt Spank und bin super happy mit den teilen.
Gabel passt eh da ich eh die Formula will.


----------



## COLKURTZ (14. Juni 2019)

Du sprichst bestimmt von der 6.0, die sich konfigurieren lässt?
Beim Dämpfer würde ich sogar Jürgen fragen, die haben das bestimmt erfahren. Ich selbst würde zum Super Delux tendieren, deutlicher Fortschritt zum Monarch, kein Aufpreis für einen Fox erforderlich.
LRS würde ich immer den eigen konfigurierten nehmen. Also preiswerten am Fanes konfigurieren und verkaufen. Bspw. einen vom Laufradbauer, sowas wie Hope Pro 4 mit Newmen 30 für etwa 570 Euro.

Insgesamt liegst Du mit einem Komplettrad richtig, lohnt sehr. Mir sind die Preise für den 6.0 Rahmen viel zu hoch. Deutlich über 2 mit Dämpfer, und wenn man dann noch den Carbon Hinterbau nimmt...

Mein Favorit ist das Performance, das es seit kurzem im Alutech Shop ist (das silberne mit roten Decals). Wenn Du etwa gleichwertig ein Custom selbst konfiguriest, wird es teurer! Das Performance finde ich klasse konfiguriert und ist mein Tipp!


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (14. Juni 2019)

Ja bei Bikeleasing muss man halt ein Komplettrad abnehmen. Deswegen das zum selber Konfigurieren. Gerade mit der MT7 und Formula Gabel will ich das Ding haben.  
Hab ich mir fast gedacht mit den Felgen. Aber dann weis ich etwas bescheid mit dem Dämpfer.


----------



## _mike_ (14. Juni 2019)

Kennt jemand die maximale Reifenbreite beim Carbon Hinterbau?
Länge ist 435mm wenn ich mich recht erinnere....


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juni 2019)

MT7 brauchst Du nicht, die MT5 tut es auch. Ich würde aber die Cura4 probieren. LRS bei Bikeleasing zu verkaufen geht nicht, es sei denn, man behält die Karre. Dann kann man eh alles machen. Die WTB i29 würde ich aber erstmal fahren. Wenn sie halten, ist alles gut. Die innere Maulweite von 29 mm ist auch ausreichend.
Die Selva würde ich mit Coil nehmen, soll ja ab Sommer verfügbar sein.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich auf GX upgraden, allein wegen des xD Freilaufs und der viel leichteren Kassette.


----------



## sluette (12. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre kein Fanes, habe aber dieses Video hier gefunden, vielleicht findet es hier Interesse:






Oh, Sorry. Ich sehe gerade es ist ein Sennes...


----------



## Deleted 472064 (15. Juli 2019)

Hi,
hat evtl jemand ne Kettenstrebe von nem Fanes 1 über oder
weiß vielleicht jemand ob von einem anderen Modell die Strebe passen könnte?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2019)

Bis Fanes 4 sollten die passen.

Falls Du die Stützstreben statt Kettenstreben meinst, hätte ich noch eine übrig, inkl. Anbauteile...


----------



## Deleted 472064 (15. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bis Fanes 4 sollten die passen.
> 
> Falls Du die Stützstreben statt Kettenstreben meinst, hätte ich noch eine übrig, inkl. Anbauteile...



Danke für die Antwort. 

Die Kettenstrebe ist direkt am Befestigungspunkt bei der Verbindung am Hauptrahmen gerissen. 

Dann Werd ich mal ausschau halten


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist direkt am Befestigungspunkt bei der Verbindung am Hauptrahmen gerissen.



Mach mal ein Bild.


----------



## Duc851 (18. Juli 2019)

Fanes 1 und 2 hatten noch Nadellager am Horstlink. Ab v3 Gleitlager. Evtl hab ich noch eine Kettenstrebe, muss mal suchen


----------



## Deleted 472064 (18. Juli 2019)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Fanes 1 und 2 hatten noch Nadellager am Horstlink. Ab v3 Gleitlager. Evtl hab ich noch eine Kettenstrebe, muss mal suchen



Das wäre Cool.

Bilder werde ich am Wochenende machen.


Danke


----------



## ole73 (12. August 2019)

Hallo,
Wer hat seine Fanes 6.0 schon mal gewogen? 
Leider habe ich noch keine genauen Angaben gefunden. Mein Ziel wäre 13.5 Kg (fahrfertig, M- Rahmen)....


----------



## daniel_MTB (11. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß einer, ob man bei der Fanes 4.0 Boost Laufräder verbauen kann über Adapter an den Ausfallenden?

Danke!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## hasardeur (11. September 2019)

Geht nicht.


----------



## Mr_stef (10. Oktober 2019)

Hab n Fanes 3 und überlege nach all den Jahren etwas Geld reinzustecken.

Alt:
Gabel: Non tapered marzocchhi cr55 26 zoll
hinten: roco air wc

Neu geplant:
Steuersatz tapered
Update nur vorne auf 27,5 boost, hinten 26
Gabel yari oder Lyrik. Unklar ob 160 oder 170 bei größerem laufrad.
Dämpfer fox dpx2 216x63 ohne kashima.

Wie ist eure Meinung? Sinnvoll ins alte bike noch so viel reinzubuttern? Lager müssen auch alle neu gemacht werden. Kann ich alleine. Die wichtigste Frage: denkt ihr die Performance wird stark verbessert. Noch funzt das alte Zeugs einigermaßen da stets gewartet wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (11. Oktober 2019)

Hab ich auch gemacht! Find ich gut!


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2019)

Mr_stef schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung? Sinnvoll ins alte bike noch so viel reinzubuttern? Lager müssen auch alle neu gemacht werden. Kann ich alleine. Die wichtigste Frage: denkt ihr die Performance wird stark verbessert. Noch funzt das alte Zeugs einigermaßen da stets gewartet wurde



Kommt darauf an, ob Dir die Geo noch zusagt. Ich fand die Fanes 3 zum Schluss viel zu kurz und hoch. Mein kürzestes Bike hat jetzt 30 mm mehr Reach als die Fanes.


----------



## Quasarmin (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe auch die Fanes 3, hinten passt doch auch 27,5 rein wenn man die Verstellung nach hinten schiebt. Willst du hinten wegen der Tretlagerhöhe auf 26" bleiben? Ich fahre immer noch beide auf 26" und sehe als einzigen Grund mal umzurüsten, dass ich kein vernünftiges 26"er Material mehr bekomme.


----------



## Mr_stef (11. Oktober 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, ob Dir die Geo noch zusagt. Ich fand die Fanes 3 zum Schluss viel zu kurz und hoch. Mein kürzestes Bike hat jetzt 30 mm mehr Reach als die Fanes.



Das stimmt schon. Kurz ist das Bike. Leider kommt derzeit ein Neubike nicht in Frage. Im Grunde geht es mir eher, bringt der Umbau Performance Technisch etwas, vor allem der DPX2 Hinterbau? Schließlich ist der Roco doch schon 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich mag den DPX2 nicht so sehr, der X2 ist mir da lieber. Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast, warte mal auf den Manitou Mara, der klingt vielversprechend.
Zur Gabel: Yari Debon Air und dann die Dämpfung auf MST Kartusche umbauen. Wenn das zu teuer ist, die Druckstufeneinheit von Fahrradfahrwerk.

A-B-E-R: Neue Gabel, neuer Dämpfer, neuer Steuersatz, Vorderrad und Lager, da kommen auch schnell 1500€ zusammen. Das ist deutlich mehr als der Restwert des Bikes und wird den Wert dann auch auf maximal 1200-1500 € heben. Wirtschaftlich ist das nicht sinnvoll, sondern Liebhaberei. Wenn Du die 1500€ nutzt und das aktuelle Rad verkaufst, kannst Du Dir vielleicht ein junges Gebraucht-Bike zulegen.


----------



## Mr_stef (11. Oktober 2019)

@hasardeur deine Überlegungen sind richtig mit dem wirtschaftlichen Aspekten. Man trennt sich halt ungern von liebgewonnen Sachen 
Heute gabs aber zufällig den DPX2 als Sonderangebot für 200€. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen und den könnte ich immer noch getrennt verkaufen. Ich probier das ganze jetzt mal nur mit dem Dämpfer aus, evtl. reicht mir das Update auch schon. Evtl. werde ich berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. Oktober 2019)

Mr_stef schrieb:


> @hasardeur deine Überlegungen sind richtig mit dem wirtschaftlichen Aspekten. Man trennt sich halt ungern von liebgewonnen Sachen
> Heute gabs aber zufällig den DPX2 als Sonderangebot für 200€. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen und den könnte ich immer noch getrennt verkaufen. Ich probier das ganze jetzt mal nur mit dem Dämpfer aus, evtl. reicht mir das Update auch schon. Evtl. werde ich berichten



und dann noch 27,5 vor und hinten, die M1700 von DT gibt es für einen guten Kurs im Netz auch mit 12x142, dann noch einen Winkelsteuersatz, bei Alutech gibt es noch eine Lyrik für 499 bei den Sonderangeboten. 
Die Signature Fanes meiner Frau habe ich auch auf 27,5 umgerüstet und das gibt ihr noch mehr Fahrsicherheit und Spaß


----------



## Duc851 (13. Oktober 2019)

Bei der Fanes Signature bzw. V2 ist 27.5 auch kein Problem. Die ist tiefer als die V3 und wird damit auch nicht stelzig mit den größeren Laufrädern.


----------



## PeterTheo (9. November 2019)

Hallo, hab vergessen welches ersatzlager in den CC forty ZS56/44 passen? 52mm und 41 mm ist klar. Aber 45x45 oder 36x45 Grad?
....edit: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Beefe (17. November 2019)

damh85 schrieb:


> Mal noch ne andere Frage:
> 
> Wird das Hinterrad beim PinionFanes mittig oder mit einem leichten Offset zentriert. Meins ist mittig zentriert und läuft verdächtig nah an der Kettenstrebe auf der Nichtantriebsseite? Das Rad ist gerade eingespannt da es mit den Inlays bis auf Anschlag sitzt. Danke schon mal für mögliche Antworten.




Servus , hast schon heraus finden  können woran es liegt, habe das selbe Phänomen ,das mein Hinterrad das mittig eingespeicht ist viel näher an der linken strebe sitzt als an der antriebsseite.??‍♂️


----------



## hasardeur (17. November 2019)

Sicher, dass die Räder gerade laufen und die Radstandverstellung nicht schief eingestellt ist?


----------



## Beefe (17. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die Räder gerade laufen und die Radstandverstellung nicht schief eingestellt ist?




Absolut, ist komplett auf anschlag nach hinten gedreht.


----------



## Beefe (17. November 2019)

Hier sieht man, was ich meine...


----------



## sued893 (18. November 2019)

Könnte auch am Rahmen liegen hattest du mal die ketten und Druckstrebe ausgebaut lassen die sich einfach an den rahmen bzw die wippe wieder anbringen oder musst du da etwas biegen. War bei meiner v4 fanes so die sind nicht so, ist wohl die fertigungstoleranz.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2019)

Beefe schrieb:


> Hier sieht man, was ich meine...Anhang anzeigen 939724Anhang anzeigen 939723



Auf beiden Bildern ist die Perspektive verschoben, so dass es schlimmer aussieht, als es ist. Man müsste mal ein Richtscheit an das Laufrad anlegen und von oben fotografieren. Aber natürlich können Laufräder falsch zentriert und Hinterbauten verzogen sein. Es gibt nur keinen Grund, bei Pinion das HR asymmetrisch zu zentrieren, da man die Kettenlinie über die Position des Ritzels einstellen kann. Die Felge sollte weiterhin mittig zur Nabe und damit mittig zum Rahmen laufen.

Nicolai macht sich nicht umsonst den Spaß, die Ausfallenden speziell auf den Rahmen anzupassen.

Aber coole Idee mit den Radträgern an der Wand. Muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Beefe (18. November 2019)

Mit dem abfotografieren ist so ne Sache, nicht ganz einfach. Habe die Linke Verstellung um 1,1mm nach vorne verstellt , somit sitzt das Laufrad jetzt optisch mittig zwischen den Sitzstreben.
Das Laufrad gestern im zentrierständer gehabt, sitzt absolut mittig.
Verzogen dürfte da auch nichts sein, alles flüchtet wunderbar zusammen, ohne Druck oder Biegung, Sitz und Kettenstreben passen schön ineinander, ebenso auf die Wippe...
Habe schon einiges an Rädern aufgebaut aber das hier ist ist echt ein Rätsel... vllt vom Haus aus schief zamgeschweisst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (19. November 2019)

Da hat wohl keine eine Idee dazu ?
Mal was anderes, jemand schon die Längen Verstellung der Kettenstreben in beiden Positionen direkt verglichen, am besten auf dem selben Trail?


----------



## sued893 (19. November 2019)

Ich glaube der rahmen ist schief war bei mir auch so


----------



## Beefe (20. November 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der rahmen ist schief war bei mir auch so


Ok... hast du ihn reklamieren können, bzw. Wie hat Alutech auf das Problem reagiert?


----------



## sued893 (20. November 2019)

Hab ihn nicht reklamiert ist mir zu spät aufgefallen. Schau doch mal ob alle streben fluchten. Also ob du den Rahmen ohne drücken und ziehen auseinander bekommst.


----------



## Beefe (20. November 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Hab ihn nicht reklamiert ist mir zu spät aufgefallen. Schau doch mal ob alle streben fluchten. Also ob du den Rahmen ohne drücken und ziehen auseinander bekommst.




Da passt alles, habe alle Lager neu gemacht und es ging alles wunderbar zusammen, ohne Spannung.
An welchem Bauteil lag bei dir der Fehler?


----------



## sued893 (21. November 2019)

Weis ich nicht endgültig aber ketten und Druckstrebe ließen sich nicht ohne druck am rahmen oder der wippe anbringen. Vermutlich ist das eine toleranz sache. Der Rahmen hat gut funktioniert. Ist halt die frage ob einen das stört oder nicht. Bei meinem nicolai ist das nicht aber die betreiben auch einigen aufwand dafür.


----------



## Beefe (21. November 2019)

Ok danke für die Info, hatte schon einige Hersteller,aber soetwas habe ich noch nie gesehen...
Funktionieren tut er gut, ohne frage aber Tolerananzen vom Zimmerer in einem Bike Rahmen zu verwenden ist einfach Pfusch. 
Wird wohl mein erster und letzter Alutech sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. November 2019)

Fluchten denn die Räder oder ziehst du zwei Spuren in Sand wenn du gerade aus fährt? 

Und hast du Jürgen mal kontaktiert deswegen?


----------



## Beefe (21. November 2019)

Es ist eine 3.0 Fanes,glaube nicht das man da noch irgendwelche Garantieansprüche gelten machen kann, wenn dann nur auf Kulanz, außerdem habe ich ihn gebraucht erworben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (21. November 2019)

Beefe schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Info, hatte schon einige Hersteller,aber soetwas habe ich noch nie gesehen...
> Funktionieren tut er gut, ohne frage aber Tolerananzen vom Zimmerer in einem Bike Rahmen zu verwenden ist einfach Pfusch.
> Wird wohl mein erster und letzter Alutech sein.





Beefe schrieb:


> Es ist eine 3.0 Fanes,glaube nicht das man da noch irgendwelche Garantieansprüche gelten machen kann, wenn dann nur auf Kulanz, außerdem habe ich ihn gebraucht erworben...



ok wow.


----------



## sued893 (21. November 2019)

Beefe schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Info, hatte schon einige Hersteller,aber soetwas habe ich noch nie gesehen...
> Funktionieren tut er gut, ohne frage aber Tolerananzen vom Zimmerer in einem Bike Rahmen zu verwenden ist einfach Pfusch.
> Wird wohl mein erster und letzter Alutech sein.




Naja kann man so nicht sagen. Kollege hatte mal was ähnliches an einem trek. Gewisse toleranz wird in den rohr sätzen schon drin sein und wenn du pech hast kommt halt eine ungünstige kombi zusammen. Das in der qc raus zu holen stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Ist halt auch die frage ob man es beim fahren überhaupt merkt.


----------



## Beefe (21. November 2019)

Habe jetzt an denn Ausfallenden rumgespielt und das beste aus der kurzen Einstellung rausgeholt.
Mal sehen ob ich einen Unterschied zur langen Einstellung merke,beim fahren merkt man nicht wirklich was von der „Toleranz“ ?


----------



## TheHighlander85 (6. Februar 2020)

Hi

Mögen die Fanes 6.0 Fahrer mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit uns teilen?

Ist es tourentauglich?

Wird es auf gemäßigten Trails als zu langweilig empfunden wegen dem FW von 170mm? Oder ist es das Bike für alles?

Wie ist die Qualität/ Verarbeitung in Bezug auf Lager und Knarzen des Hinterbaus?

Danke


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Februar 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mögen die Fanes 6.0 Fahrer mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit uns teilen?
> 
> ...



Na gerne...
ist mein Ein-für-alles-Bike, hauptsächlich Touren im Pfälzerwald, Alpen, Shuttlen+Selbsttreten, Fahrtechniktrainings...       funktioniert Bombe, trotz vorne 180mm... 
Hinterbau ist jetzt nach knapp über einem Jahr, 5000km und ~80.000 Tiefenmeter, komplett knarzfrei.
Kurzum, bin verliebt wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## ollo (7. Februar 2020)

wenn das mal keine sauberen Schweißnähte sind, Thema Qualität und Lager sind Verschleissteile, der eine bekommt sie schneller Kaputt als der andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (7. Februar 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> der eine bekommt sie schneller Kaputt als der andere



Richtig hieße es: "Wenn der Hinterbau gut ist, halten die Lager länger" 

Hab den Vergleich zur 3er, da waren die Lager permanent nach 6 Monaten hin.
Und nicht zuletzt kommuniziert Alutech das ja auch so, das die Lager JETZT halten oder es einen Satz Neue gratis gibt.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Februar 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> und Lager sind Verschleissteile



wenn sie  nicht richtig agedichtet sind.
Wenn die Lager richtig abgedichtet und dimensioniert sind halten die Lager ewig.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (7. Februar 2020)

Schöne Schweißnähte sind toll - sagen nur nichts über Haltbarkeit aus.

Der Fanes Rahmen ist aber auch wirklich verdammt hübsch - steht optisch Carbon in nichts nach. 

Etwas aus der Zeit gefallen finde ich dass Alutech nur zwei Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen bietet...


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2020)

5 Alutech in 8 Jahren und alle leben noch, keines Knarzt, Schweißnähte sind I.O. und die Lager laufen auch alle..... auch wenn es andere Beispiele in den Tiefen des Alutech Forums gibt, so sind doch die Anfangskrankheiten ausgemerzt. 100% wird es nie geben, gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern nicht.
Hatte ich Glück, kann ich nicht Fahren, keine Ahnung, bisherige Bilanz   und einmal den Klassiker wenn mich einer Fargt ob ich mir wieder ein Alutech kaufen würde.... gerne wieder


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## Chricky86 (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane momentan meine gealterte V3 Fanes durch eine neue zu ersetzen (in den Rahmen hab ich mich direkt wieder verliebt :-D  )
Bei der Planerei ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau laut Alutech Website die Freigabe für 27,5x2,4" hat. Wollte da mal hier nach Erfahrungswerten aus der Praxis fragen. Fahre momentan die Kombination Baron vorne und TrailKing hinten. Die aktuellen Varianten davon gibts aber anscheinend vorrangig "nur" noch in 2,6" (oder halt noch breiter). Ist das bei dem Rahmen noch machbar oder ist bei 2,4" der Freiraum zwischen Streben und Reifen schon ziemlich ausgenutzt?
Ist jetzt kein KO-Kriterium, aber die Reifen werden ja auch immer häufiger in den größeren Breiten angeboten.

...und da ein Beitrag mit Foto immer schöner ist: die alte Dame bereitet nach wie vor viel Freude :-D




Grüße


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Februar 2020)

Hi Chricky, wenn ich deine "alte Dame" so sehen, wir kenne uns ;-) (glaube ich..) hab da so eine altes Foto aus Saalbach, müsste deine Fanes sein:




Wir haben mitterweile auch moderne Alutech Bikes, in der Fanes6 meiner Frau steckt ein Maxxis HR2 in 27,5"x2.50 WT auf einer Felge mir 29mm Innenbreite, der hat genug Platz, auch bei Matsch. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
Guss Christian


----------



## Chricky86 (14. Februar 2020)

Hi Christian,

die Info hilft auf jeden Fall weiter, danke dir 
und ja, wir kennen uns aus Saalbach. Leider schon viel zu lange her die Urlaube da ?


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Februar 2020)

?? Super, wenn du mehr Infos brauchst einfach melden


----------



## Duc851 (14. Februar 2020)

Die V3 wird mit 27.5 vorne und hinten arg hoch. Das muss man schon mögen, Freigabe und Freigang hin oder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (14. Februar 2020)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Die V3 wird mit 27.5 vorne und hinten arg hoch. Das muss man schon mögen, Freigabe und Freigang hin oder her.



Mir ging es nicht darum die alte Dame auf 27,5 umzurüsten, sondern wie der Platz bei der 6.0 Version aussieht ;-)
An der V3 werd ich nix (mehr) ändern, solange ich noch damit fahre :-D


----------



## Duc851 (14. Februar 2020)

Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht ordentlich liest, sorry ?


----------



## oldwoodkai (14. Februar 2020)

bin gerade am zusammenbauen einer 6er Fanes und habe einen Maxxis 2,4er WT auf einer 30er Newmen Felge hinten drinnen
kann wenn gewünscht nachher mal ein Bild machen


----------



## oldwoodkai (14. Februar 2020)

so sieht es bei mir mit dem 2,4er Maxxis aus


----------



## TheHighlander85 (14. Februar 2020)

OMG ist das Alu Raw geil...


----------



## maxnie (15. Februar 2020)

Hallo an alle Fanes Fahrer,

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein Fanes 6.0 aufzubauen. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob die Charateristik des Hinterbaus meinem Geschmack entspricht. 
In einem Test der Fanes 6.0, der hier bei mtb-news erschienen ist, wird der Hinterbau als sehr Antriebsneutral bezeichnet, so dass selbst im Wiegetritt kaum ein Wippen zu spüren ist. In einem Test in der Bike wurde hingegen geschrieben, dass Bergauf ein deutliches Wippen zu spüren ist. 
Bei meinem aktuellen Bike (canyon spectral) stört mich vor allem, dass der Hinterbau bei kurzen Zwischensprints auf dem Trail im Wiegetritt stark nachgibt, so dass ich oft mit den Pedalen an Wurzeln hängenbleibe. Das liegt glaub daran, dass das spectral einfach zu wenig Anti-squat besitzt. 

Wie ist eure Erfahrung diesbezüglich mit dem Fanes? Verfügt das Bike über genügend Anti-squat oder gibt es im Wiegetritt stark nach?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Februar 2020)

Kein Mensch weiß WIE du Wiegetritt fährst.

Es gibt Leute die rackern mit den ganzen Körper auf dem Bock rum und andere die stehen weiter vor an den Lenken und drücken nur mit den Beinen.

Ich gehöre zur 2. Fraktion und die Fanes 5.0 ist sehr spaßig für sowas. Hängt aber auch vom Gang ab und wie du das Setup allgemein fährst.

Ergo: Probefahren.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (15. Februar 2020)

Fahrt ihr die Fanes eigentlich in kurzen oder langen Kettenstrebenstellung?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Februar 2020)

Mitte, weil Carbonvariante der 5er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. Februar 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr die Fanes eigentlich in kurzen oder langen Kettenstrebenstellung?



Egal, was andere fahren. Probiere es aus. Lang gibt mehr Stabilität und man sollte mehr über das VR fahren. Kurz macht etwas quirliger und man kann etwas mehr über das HR fahren. Was Dir mehr liegt, weißt nur Du.


----------



## Chricky86 (16. Februar 2020)

oldwoodkai schrieb:


> so sieht es bei mir mit dem 2,4er Maxxis aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 980340
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Info/Fotos... das gibt auf jeden Fall mal einen guten Eindruck    werde jetzt mal noch ein bisschen mit Budget etc rumspielen und gucken wann/ob das alles so hinhaut wie geplant.Bin auf jeden Fall total heiß, auch auf die 6.0 Version upzugraden. Gibt zwar bei anderen Herstellern auch für weniger Geld gute Bikes, aber bin einfach zu verliebt in die Rahmenform bei Alutech und war auch mit dem 3.0 immer rundum zufrieden


----------



## Tomster1980 (17. Februar 2020)

Ich verweise mal unauffälligst:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...nes-6-0-enduro-gr-l-raw-rahmenset-auch-tausch


----------



## Chricky86 (17. Februar 2020)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Ich verweise mal unauffälligst:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...nes-6-0-enduro-gr-l-raw-rahmenset-auch-tausch


Danke für den Hinweis ;-)
Brauche allerdings einen XL Rahmen und würde ansonsten auch gerne einen Custom-Aufbau starten (mit entsprechendem Rahmendesign etc) :-D


----------



## Blindfury (7. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

welches ist das richtige Kettenblatt wenn ich bei der Fanes 6.0 mit SRAM GX Ausstattung auf 32T wechseln will?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Boost richtig ist aber da beide die gleiche Artikelbeschreibung haben, bin ich etwas unsicher.








						Kettenblatt X-Sync 2 Eagle CF 32 Zähne 6 mm Offset Alu
					

Die Eagle™-Technologie ermöglicht die geschmeidigsten, leisesten, haltbarsten und effizientesten Schaltgruppen, die SRAM je gebaut hat. Das vollständig neue Design der X-SYNC™ 2-Kettenblätter ist das direkte Ergebnis der Forschungen...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				











						Kettenblatt X-Sync 2 Eagle CF 32 Zähne Boost Alu
					

Die Eagle™-Technologie ermöglicht die geschmeidigsten, leisesten, haltbarsten und effizientesten Schaltgruppen, die SRAM je gebaut hat. Das vollständig neue Design der X-SYNC™ 2-Kettenblätter ist das direkte Ergebnis der Forschungen...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




Danke & ein schönes WE,
Jörn


----------



## ollo (7. März 2020)

boost ist boost und offset ist offset ( darin untescheiden sich die beiden) , also boost Kettenblat an die boostkurbel und offset an keine boostkurbel. ?So ein offset KB hatte ich mal an einer nicht boostkurbel um bei einem boost hinterbau eine tauglich Kettenlinie hinzubekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldwoodkai (10. März 2020)

ich kenne das bei den Sram Direct Mount Kurbeln eigentlich so
der Unterschied ist der Offset an den Kettenblättern
3mm Offset=BOOST, 6mm Offset=Non BOOST 
der Hinterbau ist doch 142mm bei alten Hinterbauten und 148 bei Boost
wenn ich da falsch liege bitte berichtigen


----------



## Blindfury (13. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Fand's halt merkwürdig, dass bei beiden Varianten Boost angegeben war.
Das Kettenblatt ist auch schon montiert und funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Blindfury (14. März 2020)

Hat eventuell schon jmd. den DVO Jade X in der Fanes 6.0 getestet und kann eine Einschätzung geben, ob der gut passt?
Hab ein bisschen Bedenken vor möglichen Durchschlägen, weil der anscheinend keinen Durchschlagschutz hat.

edit: Hat sich erledigt. Samstag kommt der EXT Storia Lok v3 ans Bike


----------



## maxnie (25. März 2020)

Hat jemand bei der Formula Selva des TrailReady Modells schon mal die CTS-Einheit ausgebaut und kann sagen welches dort Standardmäßig verbaut wird? Wenn man die Gabel im Handel kauft ist ja das blaue Regular Medium verbaut. Bei Propain wurden die Bikes hingegen mit dem grünen Special Firm verkauft.


----------



## Blindfury (25. März 2020)

Habe zwar nicht die Trail Ready Version aber als Standard sollte die blaue CTS verbaut sein (so war es zumindest bei mir).


----------



## maxnie (25. März 2020)

Blindfury schrieb:


> Habe zwar nicht die Trail Ready Version aber als Standard sollte die blaue CTS verbaut sein (so war es zumindest bei mir).


Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## M.Finken (29. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin ab nächste Woche auch ein Besitzer, eines Fanes LoH . Der Kontakt mit Jürgen war echt super, obwohl Ich mich gefühlte 5x zwischen der TR und der LoH-Variante umentschieden habe.  Könnt ihr mir sagen, womit die Fahrräder verschickt werden? DHL/UPS/GPS??

grüße aus NRW


----------



## maxnie (29. März 2020)

M.Finken schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin ab nächste Woche auch ein Besitzer, eines Fanes LoH . Der Kontakt mit Jürgen war echt super, obwohl Ich mich gefühlte 5x zwischen der TR und der LoH-Variante umentschieden habe.  Könnt ihr mir sagen, womit die Fahrräder verschickt werden? DHL/UPS/GPS??
> 
> grüße aus NRW


Bei mir war es DHL


----------



## Sascha_89 (6. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte gerne die Horstlink Lager an meiner Fanes 5 tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich die von einer Seite durch den ganzen Sitz drücken kann (über die Innenbuchse) oder ob sie irgendwie einzeln ausgepresst werden müssen.


----------



## maxnie (7. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche momentan das richtige Setup für meine Fanes 6 mit RockShox Super Deluxe zu finden. 
Mein Gewicht liegt bei knapp 80 kg mit Ausrüstung. 
Zu Beginn hatte ich etwa 30% Sag (180 psi) sowie 6 von 12 Klicks Low Speed Druckstufe und 2 von 4 Klicks beim Rebound (jeweils von geschlossen) eingestellt. Mit diesem Setup kam mir der Hinterbau etwas leblos vor. 
Ich habe dann den Rebound um weitere 2 Klicks auf 4 von 4 Klicks erhöht. Dadurch wurde mir der Hinterbau aber zu nervös und bei Sprüngen hat er zu sehr gekickt. 
Entsprechend habe ich bei den weiteren Versuchen den Rebound wieder auf 2 Klicks eingestellt und die Low Speed Druckstufe auf 10 von 12 Klicks erhöht. Das hat sich schon besser, aber immer noch etwas träge/undefiniert angefühlt. 
Des Weiteren habe ich noch mal einen Versuch mit weniger Sag (ca. 20%; 200 psi) und 6 Klicks Low Speed Druckstufe gestartet. Auch das hat sich ganz gut angefühlt. Allerdings konnte ich damit den Federweg bei Weitem nicht mehr nutzen.

So richtig zufrieden war ich bisher mit keinem Setup. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal Fragen welches Setup ihr bei der Fanes 6 mit RockShox Super Deluxe fahrt? Wenn ihr einen anderen Dämpfer fahrt, gebt am Besten jeweils die Anzahl der Klicks in Relation zu den maximal möglichen Klicks an, damit ich das auf den Super Deluxe übertragen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2020)

4 Klicks Rebound? Mein Super Deluxe RCT hat 10 Klicks.


----------



## maxnie (7. April 2020)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> 4 Klicks Rebound? Mein Super Deluxe RCT hat 10 Klicks.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich das Rädchen nicht mehr als 4 Klicks verstellen ließ. Ich werde das heute Abend aber noch mal checken. 

Welches Setup fährst du denn am Super Deluxe RCT ?


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2020)

maxnie schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich das Rädchen nicht mehr als 4 Klicks verstellen ließ. Ich werde das heute Abend aber noch mal checken.



Manchmal ist da einfach Dreck drin.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2020)

maxnie schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich das Rädchen nicht mehr als 4 Klicks verstellen ließ. Ich werde das heute Abend aber noch mal checken.
> 
> Welches Setup fährst du denn am Super Deluxe RCT ?


Noch keins. Hab das Ding im Herbst eingebaut und die Fanes aus gesundheitlichen Gründen in die Ecke gestellt. Wenn mich jetzt noch meine Allergie irgendwann mal in Ruhe lässt mache ich mich ans Setup.


----------



## Blindfury (11. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie finde ich keine Anleitung für das Einstellen der Kettenstrebenlänge bei der Fanes 6.0.
Habt ihr eventuell einen Link oder könnt das kurz erklären?
Zusätzlich wäre noch hilfreich zu wissen, ob ich die Kette um 1 oder 2 Glieder kürzen muss.

Danke & ein sonniges Osterwochenende


----------



## ollo (11. April 2020)

Blindfury schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> irgendwie finde ich keine Anleitung für das Einstellen der Kettenstrebenlänge bei der Fanes 6.0.
> Habt ihr eventuell einen Link oder könnt das kurz erklären?
> ...




Moin,
das ist recht simpel. Du musst die Schrauben der Bremshalterung und der Inlets lösen und die lange Madenscharuben, die vor dem Achsinlets sitzt von der Innenseite raus oder rein drehen (Pfeil, müsste ein 3er Inbus sein) das gleiche machst Du auf der Antriebsseite Die Kette brauchst Du dafür nicht kürzen. Bevor Du alles fest ziehst das Rad wieder rein und gerade/ Mittig  ausrichten, dann alle schrauben festziehen, fertig


----------



## Blindfury (11. April 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> das ist recht simpel.


Dank dir für die gute Erklärung   Einen schönen Abend noch & beste Grüße


----------



## Blue Rabbit (15. April 2020)

@maxnie
Wie viele Volumespacer hast du drin?
Ich fahre zwar ein 250 / 75 und ein anderes Bike, aber bei mir hat es gut gepasst alle Volumespacer raus zu machen. Den Druck entsprechend erhöht so ca. 27% SAG. Zugstufe weiss ich nicht auswendig - sind aber mehr als 4 Clicks. Die stelle ich meist eh auf dem Trail ein. Wenn meine Oberschenkel zu schnell glühen brauchts etwas mehr Zugstufe.
Du müsstest halt schauen inwieweit es mit der Progression passt, wenn du Volumespacer rein- oder raus machst.
Ich habe mal meinen Dämpfer in diesem Setup gefilmt - ich finde er arbeitet ordentlich im mittleren Bereich, hier bei normaler Belastung (nur ein paar Wurzeln und Minijumps):


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> @maxnie
> Wie viele Volumespacer hast du drin?
> Ich fahre zwar ein 250 / 75 und ein anderes Bike, aber bei mir hat es gut gepasst alle Volumespacer raus zu machen. Den Druck entsprechend erhöht so ca. 27% SAG. Zugstufe weiss ich nicht auswendig - sind aber mehr als 4 Clicks. Die stelle ich meist eh auf dem Trail ein. Wenn meine Oberschenkel zu schnell glühen brauchts etwas mehr Zugstufe.
> Du müsstest halt schauen inwieweit es mit der Progression passt, wenn du Volumespacer rein- oder raus machst.
> Ich habe mal meinen Dämpfer in diesem Setup gefilmt - ich finde er arbeitet ordentlich im mittleren Bereich, hier bei normaler Belastung (nur ein paar Wurzeln und Minijumps):



Da bin ich nicht Deiner Meinung. Bei etwa 0:23 rauscht der Dämpfer ganz schön durch den FW, bleibt sonst aber recht hoch im FW stehen. Für mein Gespür sieht das nach fehlender Progression aus. Das 601 hat eben auch eine etwas veraltete Kennlinie und bräuchte eigentlich viel Progression am Dämpfer. Dem gegenüber steht aber der geringe Ant-Squat des 601, den man mit etwas weniger SAG lindern kann. Vielleicht ist das der Grund des "besser Anfühlens".

Der Hinterbau der Fanes war schon immer eher Staubsauger, als lebhaft/poppig. Vielleicht erwartet @maxnie etwas, das die Fanes nicht leisten kann.   
Ich bin die 6.0 noch nicht gefahren, die Kennlinie wurde meiner Kenntnis nach aber nicht so stark gegenüber früheren Versionen verändert. Vielleicht kann @DerandereJan mehr dazu sagen. Er hatte die 3.0 und jetzt die 6.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau der Fanes war schon immer eher Staubsauger, als lebhaft/poppig.



Genau so siehts aus! Man kann da zB mit dem X2 noch einiges rauskitzeln, aber es gibt deutlich poppigere Hinterbauten.


----------



## maxnie (15. April 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> @maxnie
> Wie viele Volumespacer hast du drin?
> Ich fahre zwar ein 250 / 75 und ein anderes Bike, aber bei mir hat es gut gepasst alle Volumespacer raus zu machen. Den Druck entsprechend erhöht so ca. 27% SAG. Zugstufe weiss ich nicht auswendig - sind aber mehr als 4 Clicks. Die stelle ich meist eh auf dem Trail ein. Wenn meine Oberschenkel zu schnell glühen brauchts etwas mehr Zugstufe.
> Du müsstest halt schauen inwieweit es mit der Progression passt, wenn du Volumespacer rein- oder raus machst.
> Ich habe mal meinen Dämpfer in diesem Setup gefilmt - ich finde er arbeitet ordentlich im mittleren Bereich, hier bei normaler Belastung (nur ein paar Wurzeln und Minijumps):


Danke für den Hinweis mit den Volumenspacern. Laut Alutech sollen zwei Volumenspacer ab Werk verbaut sein. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ausprobieren, wie sich das Bike mit weniger Spacern und etwas mehr Druck fährt.  Eigentlich sollte der Dämpfer dadurch nicht mehr so schnell durch den mittleren Federwegsbereich rauschen. Allerdings befürchte ich das dadurch die Sensibilität leidet.


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2020)

Der X2 könnte wirklich eine Alternative sein. Der arbeitet auch recht stramm abgestimmt ganz ordentlich. Fox empfiehlt ja auch 25% SAG.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (15. April 2020)

@hasardeur
Ich denke du bekommst mit einem RS Deluxe die gleiche Federrate hin wie mit dem Fox. Der Fox hat sicherlich die ausgefeilteren Dämpfungseinstellungen. Damit lassen sich aber nicht grundsätzliche kinematische "Probleme" beheben.
Das 601 MK4 hat fast die gleiche Kennlinie wie das Capra ab 2018 - einfach progressiv. Was bezeichnest du als veraltet?
Anfangs fahre ich im Wiegetritt stehend, klar das es da schauckelt - was du bei 0:23 siehst, ist ein kleiner Jump über ein Baum mit einem flat Landing aus ca. 1 Meter Höhe, da darf er sich schon mal 80% Federweg genehmigen. Im weiteren Verlauf geht er öfter etwas weiter, das sieht man schlecht, weil der Ring nicht mehr verschoben wird und das alles blitzschnell passiert. Ich habe das Video mit 120 Fps aufgenommen. In Zeitlupe kommt da mehr rüber. Echt interessant.
Das kannst du in diesem Video bei ähnlicher Zeit aus der Fahrerperspektive richtig sehen:


----------



## Blue Rabbit (15. April 2020)

Nachdem die Hebel sich beim 6.0 nicht geändert haben, dürfte folgende Diagramme noch passen:








						Alutech Fanes 5.0 2016
					

En esta entrada voy a analizar a la Alutech Fanes 5.0 2016, un modelo que analicé cuando salió por primera vez al mercado y que durante est...




					linkagedesign.blogspot.com
				



Das Fanes ist anfangs fast linear und hat dann eine progressive Kennlinie, d.h. der Dämpfer sollte eher mit weniger SAG und nicht zu progressiv abgestimmt werden. Ich würde einen Volumespacer mal rausnehmen und mit mehr Druck fahren (25% SAG). Dann wird er von Beginn an härter sein aber dennoch den vorhandenen Hub gut nutzen. Zugstufe so einstellen, dass man beim Schweinehop vom Bürgersteig landet wie ein nasser Sandsack, ggf. auf dem Trail ein paar Einstellungen probieren.

@maxnie 
Ist das der Ultimate DH den du hast? Ich frage nur wegen deinen Clicks zur Druckstufe. Bei meinem alten RCT3 kann ich die LSC nur über den Hebel einstellen.


----------



## Skwal (15. April 2020)

maxnie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuche momentan das richtige Setup für meine Fanes 6 mit RockShox Super Deluxe zu finden.
> Mein Gewicht liegt bei knapp 80 kg mit Ausrüstung.
> ...



Bei meinem Fanes 5 mit RS Super Deluxe RCT hatte ich genau das gleiche Empfinden.
Mit Ausrüstung ca 90kg.
Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich kein Setup hinbekommen.
Allerdings habe ich auch relativ schnell aufgegeben, da noch ein Cane Creek Inline rumlag...
Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, und habe auch schnell eine passende Abstimmung gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxnie (15. April 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Nachdem die Hebel sich beim 6.0 nicht geändert haben, dürfte folgende Diagramme noch passen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soviel ich weiß ist das der normale Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT. Die Low Speed Druckstufe lässt sich extern über ein Rädchen mit 11-12 Klicks einstellen. Der Rebound hat tatsächlich 10 Klicks und nicht wie Anfangs gedacht 4 Klicks. Ich fahr also den Rebound mit 7 oder 8 von 10 Klicks von geschlossen. Wenn ich weniger Klicks einstelle, dann ist der Rebound wirklich sehr langsam. Komplett geschlossen federt der Hinterbau gar nicht mehr komplett aus bzw. benötigt mehrere Sekunden.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (15. April 2020)

@Skwal
Cool, habe schon öfter gehört, dass die CC's ziemlich gut sein sollen. Andererseits sollen die vielen Freiheitsgrade, die Einstellung ganz schön schwierig / aufwendig machen. Nimmst du eine Einstellung für alles, oder stellst du je nach Trail um?

@maxnie 
Habe es gerade gegoogelt - Der Ultimate RCT hat im Gegensatz zu meinem RCT3 oben noch ein Rädchen auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter für die Druckstufe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus! Man kann da zB mit dem X2 noch einiges rauskitzeln, aber es gibt deutlich poppigere Hinterbauten.


Wie ist deine Meinung? Wie viele Spacer hast du in deinem X2 und wieso?

Oben gibt es ja die Meinung wenige Spacer rein zu machen und eher mehr Druck, da das Fanes ja eh recht feinfühlig von der Kennlinie ist am Anfang.

Aktuell fahre ich ihn voll ausgespacert und empfinde wenig pop. Ich bin schon mehrfach andere Fanes gefahren, mit mehr Pop. Habe nie rausbekommen wieso. War aber auch immer nur kurz, d.h. ich hab nicht alle Vor- und Nachteile vernommen.

Gerne auch Feedback von Anderen zum X2 im Fanes 5 (oder 6)


----------



## Skwal (15. April 2020)

Ich denke, dass ich ganz flott unterwegs bin, aber mein Anspruch ist jetzt nicht der eines Rennfahrers.
Also ich habe den Dämpfer mit Hilfe der CC App abgestimmt, und mache da jetzt nicht mehr viel dran.

Die App kann ich auch Anfängern empfehlen, egal ob CC oder anderer Hersteller, da sie Hinweise gibt ala "hat das HR gekickt dann diese Schraube weiter rein"
Das gibt einem am Trail praktische Hinweise zur Abstimmung.


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie ist deine Meinung? Wie viele Spacer hast du in deinem X2 und wieso?
> Oben gibt es ja die Meinung wenige Spacer rein zu machen und eher mehr Druck, da das Fanes ja eh recht feinfühlig von der Kennlinie ist am Anfang.
> Aktuell fahre ich ihn voll ausgespacert und empfinde wenig pop.



Ich habe ihn auch voll. Wieso? Weil ich Jü mit Fox hier auf der Kalmit zufällig getroffen habe als sie die Fahrwerksabstimmung fürs neue Fanes gemacht haben, und ich mir denke, dass die sich da schon was bei gedacht haben... 

Ich werde das mit den weniger Spacern aber auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## maxnie (15. April 2020)

Wie viel Sag fahrt ihr denn bei der Fanes? Ich fahr momentan mit etwa 20-25% Sag. In einem Test in der Freeride wurde ein Sag von 20% empfohlen. In Steinfeldern und Wurzelteppichen fühlt sich der Hinterbau aber tendenziell Nervös an.


----------



## dirk75 (15. April 2020)

Kann mich hier zwar nur zur 4'er Fanes mit X2 äußern, als Anhaltspunkt vielleicht doch brauchbar.( bei 80kg)
Anfangs im Standardtrimm mit 3 Spacern  bei 185 psi und ca.33% Sag unterwegs gewesen und immer das Gefühl gehabt das er im mittleren FW durchrauscht und schnell in die Endprogression geht auch wenn der FW zum Ende gut genutzt wurde. 
Nachdem ich auf 2 Spacer reduziert habe und mit 205 psi bei 30% bin läuft er viel linearer, trotzdem noch fein ansprechend mit etwas reduzierter LSC.

Grüße


----------



## maxnie (15. April 2020)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Kann mich hier zwar nur zur 4'er Fanes mit X2 äußern, als Anhaltspunkt vielleicht doch brauchbar.( bei 80kg)
> Anfangs im Standardtrimm mit 3 Spacern  bei 185 psi und ca.33% Sag unterwegs gewesen und immer das Gefühl gehabt das er im mittleren FW durchrauscht und schnell in die Endprogression geht auch wenn der FW zum Ende gut genutzt wurde.
> Nachdem ich auf 2 Spacer reduziert habe und mit 205 psi bei 30% bin läuft er viel linearer, trotzdem noch fein ansprechend mit etwas reduzierter LSC.
> 
> Grüße


Danke für den Tipp. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal einen Spacer ausbauen und ne Testrunde mit weniger LSC fahren.


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. April 2020)

Kurze, vielleicht unbedeutende Frage, aber:

Ich hab gestern meine Fanes 6.0 bekommen und zusammengeschraubt. Fährt auch wunderbar, nur klappert sie ordentlich, und das bei kleinsten Unebenheiten. Je größer sie werden, je lauter das Klappern. Super nervig, klingt nach Baumarkt-Bike. Klingt nach den innenverlegten Zügen, aber schwer festzustellen. Kann das sein? Liegen die Züge nur „brach“ durch den Rahmen verlegt und nicht noch in speziellen Kabelkanälen?

Ist das bekannt bzw. hat das noch ein Fanes 6.0 Fahrer?

Merci
Tom


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2020)

Könnten die Züge sein, die liegen Lose im Rohr. 

Lös mal die Schraube der schwarzen Abdeckung wo die Aussenhülle rein läuft, und schau mal ob du da ein wenig Spannung drauf bringen kannst, dann wieder fest schrauben. Die Klemmen die Hülle ein wenig, bei meiner 5.0 und ICB 2.0 die beide auch die Durchführung klappert nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone_shaker (17. April 2020)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Kurze, vielleicht unbedeutende Frage,
> 
> Ist das bekannt bzw. hat das noch ein Fanes 6.0 Fahrer?
> 
> ...



Hi, ist bei mir das gleiche. Bei mir ists der Zug für die Stütze. Der brauch ja eine gewisse Länge um die Stütze ausbauen zu können. Habe es schon mit diesem Schaumstoffschlauch zum überziehen probiert, habe aber nach 30 Minuten aufgegeben, da ich ihn nicht durch die schmale Rahmenbohrung gefummelt bekommen habe. Also klappert es halt munter weiter. Man/n gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. April 2020)

Dann schiebst du halt den Zug zurück, falls du die Stütze ausbauen muss. Klappern muss nix.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2020)

Jopp mach ich auch so. Wen die Stütze raus muss schraub ich den Hebel ab und zieh den bis Anschlag ans Unterrohr. Dann hab ich genug Luft um die Stütze auszubauen. Beim Einbau retour, Zughülle lommelt nirgendwo rum und gut.


----------



## ollo (17. April 2020)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> ........habe aber nach 30 Minuten aufgegeben, da ich ihn nicht durch die schmale Rahmenbohrung gefummelt bekommen habe. Also klappert es halt munter weiter. Man/n gewöhnt sich an alles



vielliecht mal von oben bei ausgebauter Stütze versuchen, alternativ ein Stück Heizungsrohr Isolierung in die Sattelstütze


----------



## bone_shaker (17. April 2020)

@ollo
Ja das hab ich beim Service der Stütze auch so vor. Von aussen und durch die Bohrung hast du keine Chance ohne das Schaumstoff zu zerstückeln. Solange klappert es halt ab und an mal ein bisschen


----------



## ollo (18. April 2020)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> @ollo
> Ja das hab ich beim Service der Stütze auch so vor. Von aussen und durch die Bohrung hast du keine Chance ohne das *Schaumstoff zu zerstückeln. *Solange klappert es halt ab und an mal ein bisschen



da kommt mir eine Idee.......Schaumstoffflocken aus den Stofftieren


----------



## bone_shaker (18. April 2020)

Es soll auch Menschen geben die Bauschaum reinjagen dann klappert da so fix nix mehr


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2020)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> Es soll auch Menschen geben die Bauschaum reinjagen dann klappert da so fix nix mehr


Wie heißt es so schön auf dem Bau:
"Schaum und Silikon ersätzen Präzision" oder "Mit Silikon und Schaum kannst du ganze Häuser bauen"


----------



## Halorider (20. April 2020)

,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, vielleicht wurde dir Frage hier auch schon gestellt, aber ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle über 150 Seiten durchgelesen.
Zum Einstieg in meine kurze Frage, etwas Hintergrundinfo. Ich bin Fatbike Fan. Daher studiere ich an einem Fat Fanes rum. Ich bin kein guter Abfahrer, aber trotz dem reizt mich das immer wie mehr... Ein Cannondale Bat Habit 1 mit 120 V/H habe ich, geht auch recht gut. Ist aber halt nur 27.5 Plus, und nicht FAT.
So, und nun würde ich mir gerne Zuwachs gönnen, sofern die Finanzkontrolle das erlaubt    Mal schauen. Planen kann man ja schon mal...
Also, lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Ein Fat Fanes Frameset würde ich mir ordern. Man könnte natürlich den Dämpfer mit dazu bestellen (nehme ich an), aber ich frage mich was für andere Optionen es denn gäbe. Einbaumass und Hub sind ja 230x65. Nehme mal an, dass am Fat Fanes gleich ist wie beim "normalen" Fanes.
Könnte man denn auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer nehmen? Gewicht spielt ja bei dem Bike mal gar keine Rolle. So eine weisse Feder würde nämlich ins Farbkonzept passen. 
In den einschlägigen Onlineshops sind die Dämpfer häufig noch mit speziellen Bike Modellen benannt. Könnte man den so einen auch verwenden? Diese sind vermutlich einfach auf benannte Bike Modelle / Kinematik abgestimmt. Aber macht das dann so viel aus?
Was würdet ihr mir da raten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2020)

Frag am besten Jürgen nach passenden Dämpferoptionen. Wenn in Webshops ein bestimmtes Modell dabei steht ist die Dämpfung spezifisch darauf abgestimmt. Das kann in einem anderen Bike funktionieren, muss aber nicht.
Ich kenne mich bei Fatbikes nicht aus, aber mit der großen Zusatzfeder und anderen Eigendämpfung der Reifen sollte der Dämpfer vermutlich dazu passen. 
Hab's in meiner Fanes mit nem anderen Dämpfer probiert und mir dann doch noch einen SuperDeluxe von Jürgen geordert weil ich keine Lust mehr auf Experimente hatte.


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2020)

Frag doch am besten den Jü, ob er Dir statt des Luftdämpfers auch einen Coil-Dämpfer verkauft. Preislich sollte das gut passen.

Die Modell-Bindungen von Dämpfern basieren entweder auf speziellen Aufnahmen (Beispiel Specialized) oder bestimmten Grundabstimmungen (Tunes). Es gibt aber auch After-Market-Modelle mit "allgemeinen" Tunes. Bei einem Coil-Dämpfer spielt das ohnehin nicht so eine große Rolle, wie bei Luftdämpfern.

Ob jetzt ein Coil-Dämpfer in einem Bike mit >3" Reifen funktional spürbar besser ist, mag ich nicht sagen, habe aber meine Zweifel. Die Reifen werden feiner ansprechen, als jeder Dämpfer. Optisch ist es natürlich eine andere Geschichte, aber das musst Du selbst beurteilen. Ansonsten mag ich Coil-Dämpfer sehr, nur nicht an einem Fat-Bike. Ich habe aber auch nie den fahrdynamischen Sinn eines Fat-Bikes verstanden. Das ist für mich mehr Liebhaberei oder das Fünftrad für verschneite Winter-Touren.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. April 2020)

Das ist sonnenklar, FATBIKE ist Liebhaberei. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Immer das Übergewicht und den Rollwiderstand bekämpfen... Aber ich liebe es einfach. Das Fahrgefühl, der Sound der Reifen (braucht keine Klingel oder lauten Freilauf mehr) und natürlich die Optik. Dem bin ich einfach verfallen, aller Nachteile zum Trotz.

Vermutlich wird es das Beste sein Jürgen direkt zu fragen.
Aber so einen Coil Dämpfer würde mir rein Optisch recht gut zusagen.
Aber danke euch erst mal für eure Inputs.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Mai 2020)

Moin, die Tage bekomme ich Zuwachs in Form eines 5er Fanesrahmens. Jetzt bin ich mal dabei, mir die Teile zurecht zu legen. Dabei ist die Frage, ob ich die 2015er 36rc2 lieber auf 170 oder 180mm travel sollte. 170 sollte ja eigentlich passen, oder rät hier jemand zu 180mm?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2020)

Vorfreude und Langeweile sind schon ein seltsamer Mix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (3. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin, die Tage bekomme ich Zuwachs in Form eines 5er Fanesrahmens. Jetzt bin ich mal dabei, mir die Teile zurecht zu legen. Dabei ist die Frage, ob ich die 2015er 36rc2 lieber auf 170 oder 180mm travel sollte. 170 sollte ja eigentlich passen, oder rät hier jemand zu 180mm?



reinweg für den Park mit Liftunterstützung 180 mm, für "Touren" mit Fokus Bergab 170 mm, mir persönlich ist 180 beim selber hoch treten zu träge / Kippelig in der Lenkung


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> reinweg für den Park mit Liftunterstützung 180 mm, für "Touren" mit Fokus Bergab 170 mm, mir persönlich ist 180 beim selber hoch treten zu träge / Kippelig in der Lenkung



Bei welchem Offset?


----------



## ollo (3. Mai 2020)

pah ... keine Ahnung ist eine Formula  35 EX, 27,5 und müßte 44 haben


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2020)

44 mm sollte nicht so kippelig sein. Mit meiner 180 mm Lyrik am Supreme SX habe ich keine Probleme mit Kippelei, bin aber auch Nicolai-G-Lenkwinkel gewohnt 

Ich würde einfach beides ausprobieren. Die Umrüstung kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## ollo (3. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 44 mm sollte nicht so kippelig sein. Mit meiner 180 mm Lyrik am Supreme SX habe ich keine Probleme mit Kippelei, bin aber auch Nicolai-G-Lenkwinkel gewohnt
> 
> Ich würde einfach beides ausprobieren. Die Umrüstung kostet ja nicht die Welt.



gut das Du mir sagst wie sich mein rad anfühlt wenn ich es fahre


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> gut das Du mir sagst wie sich mein rad anfühlt wenn ich es fahre



Einer muss es ja tun


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Mai 2020)

Ich hab gestern mal auf 170mm getravelt. Gucken wir mal...


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Mai 2020)

Hinterbaureduzierung 148/142mm, 14,99 €
					

Set zur Reduzierung der Einbaubreite des Hinterbaus von 148mm auf 142mm Kompatibel mit Fanes 5 0 und Sennes 2 0




					alutech-cycles.com
				




Hat das einer in der 5er Fanes? Bzw. ist das besser als ein Boost Adapter an der Nabe? Ich wunder mich, da für die Bremse ja keine Schraube dabei zu sein scheint...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Mai 2020)

Je nach Boost-Adapter musst Du das HR neu zentrieren (3 mm Offset), was symmetrischere Speichenwinkel zur Folge hat, die wiederum das Rad steifer werden lassen. Ob das für Dich relevant ist...  Der Alutech-Adapter ist sicher günstiger und einfacher in der Anwendung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hinterbaureduzierung 148/142mm, 14,99 €
> 
> 
> Set zur Reduzierung der Einbaubreite des Hinterbaus von 148mm auf 142mm Kompatibel mit Fanes 5 0 und Sennes 2 0
> ...


Sind bei mir bei Auslieferung schon montiert gewesen. Die Platte kommt zwischen Ausfallende und Hinterbau verschiebt damit auch gleich die Bremsaufnahme nach innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. Mai 2020)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sind bei mir bei Auslieferung schon montiert gewesen. Die Platte kommt zwischen Ausfallende und Hinterbau verschiebt damit auch gleich die Bremsaufnahme nach innen.


Die Bremsaufnahme hat doch aber auch noch ne Schraube???


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2020)

Rate wofür die zwei Unterlegscheiben gedacht sind. Die kommen zwischen Bremsabstützung und Hinterbau


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Mai 2020)

Eine Schraube, zwei Unterlegscheiben. Mir hätte ja eine Distanze gereicht


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Mai 2020)

Ich, der Alleinunterhalter nochmal & sorry für die ganzen dusseligen Fragen:  

Lagersatz Fanes sind 2 x 6902, 4x 628 und 4x 61902, oder? Unde wie lange halten die Lager in der 5er Fanes bei Euch?


----------



## Ropo123 (9. Mai 2020)

Horstlink hat doch laut der Alutech Seite 6800er Lager. Diese 61902 sagen mir nichts der Rest passt.
Meine Lager (sind Enduro-Bearings verbaut) des gebrauchten Rahmens haben jetzt vermutlich 3 bis 4 Saisons drauf und waren vor 2 Wochen als ich alles demontiert hatte noch komplett i.O.. Bikepark, Trails (auch sehr technisch), Alpen, ... alles schon gemacht und läuft.


jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich, der Alleinunterhalter nochmal & sorry für die ganzen dusseligen Fragen:
> 
> Lagersatz Fanes sind 2 x 6902, 4x 628 und 4x 61902, oder? Unde wie lange halten die Lager in der 5er Fanes bei Euch?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2020)

Wie habt ihr denn die Lager raus gemacht (wenn ihr sie gewechselt habt)?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2020)

Am Hauptlager vorsichtig mit einem Dorn ausschlagen. Alle anderen Lager kann man mittels U-Scheiben, Schraube oder Gewindestange, Mutter und einer entsprechend großen Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten aus- und auch wieder einziehen.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Am Hauptlager vorsichtig mit einem Dorn ausschlagen. Alle anderen Lager kann man mittels U-Scheiben, Schraube oder Gewindestange, Mutter und einer entsprechend großen Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten aus- und auch wieder einziehen.


Da fehlt mir beim Horstlink die Phantasie..


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir beim Horstlink die Phantasie..



Die habe ich gar nicht berücksichtigt, da wohl am simpelsten. Fanes 5 hat doch keine IGUS Lager mehr, sondern Rillenkugellager. Korrekt? Also einfach mit passender Schraube, die größer als der innere Ring ist, ausschlagen. Einpressen geht auch prima mit Schraubstock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand mal ein Mullet aus seinem Fanes (5.0) gemacht?

Das sagt mir bike-stats.de:





Wird halt schon arg kurz, oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die habe ich gar nicht berücksichtigt, da wohl am simpelsten. Fanes 5 hat doch keine IGUS Lager mehr, sondern Rillenkugellager. Korrekt? Also einfach mit passender Schraube, die größer als der innere Ring ist, ausschlagen. Einpressen geht auch prima mit Schraubstock.


Jedes Horstlinklager besteht aus zwei Kugellagern mit nem kleinen Spalt dazwischen. Also muss eins in die eine Richtung raus, das zweite in die andere...


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein Mullet aus seinem Fanes (5.0) gemacht?
> 
> Das sagt mir bike-stats.de:
> 
> ...


Ist das dann mit 170er Gabel und ohne angleset? Reizte mich nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Jedes Horstlinklager besteht aus zwei Kugellagern mit nem kleinen Spalt dazwischen. Also muss eins in die eine Richtung raus, das zweite in die andere...



Raus auch oder nur rein?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist das dann mit 170er Gabel und ohne angleset? Reizte mich nicht.


Steht im Bild und im Kommentar:

_ Links: Original mit Kettenstrebe auf Kurz_
_Mitte: Aktuell mit 180er Lyrik und 27,5" vorne sowie Kettenstrebe auf Mitte_
_Rechts: Mullet mit 160er Lyrik und 29" vorne sowie Kettenstrebe auf Mitte_
_Kettenstrebe auf Mitte, weil ich die Carbonvariante habe (fix)._

Kein Angleset. Der Winkel wird nicht zu flach, das ist aus meiner Sicht kein Problem.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Kein Angleset. Der Winkel wird nicht zu flach, das ist aus meiner Sicht kein Problem.



Ich hätte flacher gemacht, um mit der Front runter zu kommen...



hasardeur schrieb:


> Raus auch oder nur rein?


beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> beides



Dann frage ich anders. Können beide Kugellager in dieselbe Richtung ausgetrieben werden? Dann mach das genau so. Einpressen kannst Du dann jede Seite einzeln oder beide zusammen, aber diesmal von beiden Seiten, am einfachsten mit dem Schraubstock.
Wenn zwischen den Lagern jedoch ein Distanzring im Lagersitz eingearbeitet ist, wirst Du entweder einen Auszieher benötigen oder nimmst einen Schraubendreher und versuchst damit zum Austreiben in den Spalt zu kommen.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann frage ich anders. Können beide Kugellager in dieselbe Richtung ausgetrieben werden? Dann mach das genau so. Einpressen kannst Du dann jede Seite einzeln oder beide zusammen, aber diesmal von beiden Seiten, am einfachsten mit dem Schraubstock.
> Wenn zwischen den Lagern jedoch ein Distanzring im Lagersitz eingearbeitet ist, wirst Du entweder einen Auszieher benötigen oder nimmst einen Schraubendreher und versuchst damit zum Austreiben in den Spalt zu kommen.


Achso, das kann ich dir höchstens hinterher sagen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hätte flacher gemacht, um mit der Front runter zu kommen...


Noch flacher? 64° sind schon ein Wort.

Aber nochmals. Hat jemand einen Mullet Umbau?


----------



## Speedskater (13. Mai 2020)

Ich habe in meinem 4er Fanes hinten 26" und vorne 27,5" mit 160 mm Gabel vorne.


----------



## Dorfmeister (14. Mai 2020)

Fanes 5.0 Mullet? Hier bitte:




Rahmengröße S mit 170 mm Lyrik. Ja, der Sitzwinkel ist flacher, das Tretlager höher (aber nur im Verhätnis zur Hinterradachse) und es ist kürzer geworden. Aber es fährt definitiv viel besser. Man steht im Bike vor der Vorderradachse und das Überrolverhalten ist besser. Das Einlenkverhalten ist absolut intuitiv und weder zu nervös noch kippelig. Das kleine Hinterrad lässt einem noch genug Spielraum im steilen Gelände und Kurven fahren ist die reinste Freude geblieben.

Allerdings ist der Fanes 5.0 Rahmen auf dieses Szenario hin nicht optimiert, wenn man ehrlich ist. Eventuell wird das ganze durch einen Fanes 6.0 Rahmen in M ersetzt oder es kommt eine Sennes 3.0 Rahmen in S. Hier ist der Sitzwinkel gut steil und die Einaulänge der Gabel auf 200 mm optimiert. Bei 180 mm würden als nur noch 1,9 cm für das größere Vorderrad hinzukommen. Aber ein auf das Mullet-Konzept hin optimiertes Rad, oder zumindest eines, das sich durch Flipchips oder Wippe oder wie auch immer anpassen lässt, wäre natürlich optimal. Hörst du mich Jürgen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Mai 2020)

Cooler Aufbau. Coil hatte mir nicht zugesagt in meiner F5. Danke für die Info.

Ja, JÜ, eine angepasste Wippe für F5 und F6 so wie es Last auch für sein MX macht wäre schon nett. Trotz allem ist ein F5 schon noch "oldschool" kurz.


----------



## goflo (16. Mai 2020)

Servus Leute,
da meine Pinion gerade zur Wartung ist dachte ich, ich bau mal den Hinterbau zum nachfetten etc auseinander.

Was soll ich sagen....ein Bild des Grauens.

Schwingenlager am Tretlager einseitig komplett fest
am Druckstrebenlager kamen mir an einer Seite die Kugeln entgegen
an der Wippe hab ich ne Schleifstelle von der Druckstrebe, da fehlen 1-1,5mm Alu.

Jetzt gehts ans richten. 

Part 1 Schwingenlager.

Hat die schonmal jemand ausgepresst? Ich seh da leider keinen Ansatzpunkt, das Lager scheint in die Passung eingeklebt und ich hab innen keinen Spalt etc zum ansetzen.
Hat jemand schonmal SKF Lager da verbaut und weiss den passenden Typ?

Part 2 Druckstrebe

Da ich die Carbonstrebe hab, hab ich auch da etwas Bammel vorm auspressen. Da könnte man ganz gut ansetzen, hoffe nur, dass der verwendete Kleber früh aufgibt.
Hat jemand schonmal SKF Lager da verbaut und weiss den passenden Typ?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!
Gruss Flo


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Mai 2020)

Ich habe hier: https://www.kugellager-shop.net/ *61902 2RS MAX / 61902VRS *bestellt. 
Ich wusste keinen anderen Weg als eine Steit auszuschlagen...


----------



## Speedskater (16. Mai 2020)

@goflo, hier im Fred Seite 83 ab Post 2058 bis Seite 86 lesen.


----------



## goflo (17. Mai 2020)

Wunderbar. Danke Jungs.
Damit kann ich arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (17. Mai 2020)

Hmm, hat zufällig jemand von den Carbonwippen-Usern noch seine Aluwippe rumliegen und möchte die loswerden?

Hab im Bikemarkt leider keine gefunden und bei Jü gibts keine schwarzen mehr.
Ansonsten muss ich die planfräsen lassen und mit U-Scheiben arbeiten....


----------



## Duc851 (17. Mai 2020)

Ich hab noch eine weiße Wippe von einer Fanes V2. Der weiße Lack geht schon fast von alleine ab 
Für welche Generation suchst du denn? Die Wippen unterscheiden sich teils.


----------



## goflo (17. Mai 2020)

Ist ne Fanes V3 MY2013.
Weisse hat Jü wohl noch, nur keine schwarzen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2020)

Spoiler: Ohaua-haua-ha



Wenn ein norddeutscher Handwerker _Oha!_ sagt, dann lässt es sich meistens noch reparieren. Sagt er dagegen _Ohaua-haua-ha_, dann wird’s richtig teuer.


----------



## Duc851 (17. Mai 2020)

Aber wo wir gerade bei Suche-Anfragen sind: Meiner V2 würde eine Carbon Sitzstrebe auch ganz gut stehen. Vielleicht taucht ja noch eine auf


----------



## Splash (17. Mai 2020)

Apropos suchen und finden - ich habe noch von meiner V1 Fanes einen Enduro Bearings Lagersatz (4x608-2RS MAX, 2x 6000 2RS MAX), für den ich keine Verwendung mehr habe. Hat da hier jemand Interesse dran?


----------



## goflo (23. Mai 2020)

Aktueller Zwischenstand: 

Alle 8 Kugellager entfernt. Selbst mit Gleithammer und Innenauszieher eine Heidenarbeit. Alles komplett fest.
Neue Kugellager bestellt.

Ich hab am Horstlink noch die Version mit den dicken Bolzen und den Gleitlagern.
Ist das inzwischen anders gelöst an den neuen Modellen? Hoffe ich krieg die IGUS Schalen noch.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2020)

Die IGUS-Schalen gibt es noch.









						Lager IGUS Gleitlager (#11), 4,99 €
					

Ersatzteil Nr 11, IGUS Kunststoff Gleitlager für das Horstlink Lager Verkauf als Stück, für einen kompletten Satz werden 4 Stück benötigt Passend für Rahmen




					alutech-cycles.com
				




Die Lager sind häufig eingeklebt. Da hilft Wärme.


----------



## Sid211985 (24. Mai 2020)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, hab nen Fanes 3 Rahmen in L und Raw günstig abzugeben 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (30. Mai 2020)

Ein Kollege war so nett mir die verhunzte Wippe abzufräsen.Geht nicht so toll, weil schlecht zu spannen, schmieriges Alu, federt.....aber naja, es ging irgendwie. Ca 4/10tel runtergefräst und danach noch etwas glatt abgezogen.
Da die Carbonstrebe eh flext etc werden die 4/10tel jetzt kein Klavier spielen, im Notfall kommt noch ne Scheibe drunter. Aber wenigstens wieder ne ebene Auflagefläche.
Die ersten Lager sind auch wieder drin....kann hoffentlich demnächst wieder bewegt werden.


----------



## Duc851 (30. Mai 2020)

Passscheiben DIN988 und ausdistandzieren.


----------



## Sid211985 (30. Mai 2020)

Gude
Falls jemand nen Fanes 4 oder 5 Rahmen in Größe M abzugeben hat kann er sich bei mir melden. Ein Freund von mir sucht einen

Gruß


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre aktuell ein Rocky Mountain Slayer (das new slayer von 2007) und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen. Kandidaten: Santa Cruz Nomad und Alutech Fanes 6.0.
Irgendwer hier schonmal beide gefahren und kann mir was dazu erzählen? Find im Netz auch keine Vergleichstests irgenwelcher Seiten/Zeitungen wo die mal getestet wurden.

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2020)

Komplett unterschiedliche Bikes. VPP ist nicht 4-Gelenker mit Horst-Link. (Er)Fahre am besten beide bevor Du Dich entscheidest.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (6. Juni 2020)

Natürlich werde ich beide vorher mal fahren. Ich dachte halt, hier wären ein paar Leute unterwegs, die beide schonmal gefahren sind und vorab was dazu sagen können. Da es ja leider kaum Tests des Fanes 6 und schon gar keine Vergleichstests mit dem Nomad gibt. (Warum eigentlich??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (6. Juni 2020)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich beide vorher mal fahren. Ich dachte halt, hier wären ein paar Leute unterwegs, die beide schonmal gefahren sind und vorab was dazu sagen können. Da es ja leider kaum Tests des Fanes 6 und schon gar keine Vergleichstests mit dem Nomad gibt. (Warum eigentlich??)



Ich denke mal Alutech ist auf dem (internationalen) Markt gar nicht groß/breit genug vertreten, dass die in den Tests so viel Beachtung finden. Ist halt ne kleine Schmiede -dafür hat man aber den Vorteil den Chef auch persönlich am Telefon ausgiebig ausfragen zu können und wird top beraten :-D
Und man hat auch ein Bike, dass man nicht an einem Tag im Bikepark zigfach rumfahren sieht. Kann man jetzt als Vorteil sehen oder nicht -aber ich finds auch immer wieder ganz schön mal auf mein etwas weniger alltägliches Bike angesprochen zu werden ;-)

...und noch nebenbei -sehe grad zu kommst aus dem Bergischen Land:
wie groß bist du bzw. welche Rahmengröße hast du angepeilt? Wenn ein XL Rahmen für dich passt wäre ggf. mal ne Probefahrt möglich. Meine Hometrails sind rings um Solingen/Witzhelden


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (6. Juni 2020)

@Chricky86 Hmm, irgendwie ist Alutech in meinen Augen etwas unterrepräsentiert was Tests in MTB Publikationen anbelangt. (kann irgendwie nicht an "kleiner Schmiede" liegen, wenn ich mir zum Beispiel Raaw angucke, die auf nsmb auch getestet werden) Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch Firmenpolitik, keine Ahnung. 
Das mit dem "Chef persöhnlich" da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Hab meinen Slayer Rahmen nach einem Bruch auch bei Alutech wieder schweißen lassen. Und das hat der Chef persöhnlich gemacht. 
Und eben diese Aktion hat mich sehr beeindruckt, was dann auch das Fanes in eine nähere Auswahl gebracht hat . (und natürlich, das es eines der aktuell schönsten Bikes auf dem Markt ist!!)
Das mit dem nicht alltäglichen Bike zieht bei mir als altem Punkrocker natürlich auch.
Was mich natürlich in unseren Bergischen Wäldern sehr interressiert sind die Uphill Fähigkeiten.
Und da finde ich dein Angebot super spannend. Ich bin 186 groß und fahre mein Slayer in der Rahmengröße L. 
Als alter Solinger würde ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurückkommen und mal ne Tour mit dir machen.


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Juni 2020)

Moie, 
Also was mich zu Alutech gezogen hat ist das egal welches Modell man fährt ob Alt oder neu, man bekommt beim Jürgen immer Hilfe. Selbst wenn es keine Teile mehr gibt kümmert er sich drum und sorgt dafür das man mit neuen Ersatzteilen versorgt wird. Das macht sonst kein anderer Hersteller. 

Ein Freund von mir fährt das Fanes Signature wo die Sitzstrebe gerissen war. Auseinander gebaut, bin geschickt und neu geschweißt worden. Bombe.


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein Versuch mit 27.5 im Fanes 3. Mal sehen wie es sich auf den Hometrail's und im Park so macht


----------



## Chricky86 (6. Juni 2020)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> @Chricky86 Hmm, irgendwie ist Alutech in meinen Augen etwas unterrepräsentiert was Tests in MTB Publikationen anbelangt. (kann irgendwie nicht an "kleiner Schmiede" liegen, wenn ich mir zum Beispiel Raaw angucke, die auf nsmb auch getestet werden) Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch Firmenpolitik, keine Ahnung.
> Das mit dem "Chef persöhnlich" da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Hab meinen Slayer Rahmen nach einem Bruch auch bei Alutech wieder schweißen lassen. Und das hat der Chef persöhnlich gemacht.
> Und eben diese Aktion hat mich sehr beeindruckt, was dann auch das Fanes in eine nähere Auswahl gebracht hat . (und natürlich, das es eines der aktuell schönsten Bikes auf dem Markt ist!!)
> Das mit dem nicht alltäglichen Bike zieht bei mir als altem Punkrocker natürlich auch.
> ...



Ich denke mit 186cm ist der XL Rahmen auch noch soweit passend  
Den aktuellen Rahmen fahre ich jetzt seit Ende März und bin schwer begeistert, was Uphill angeht. Bin vorher 7 1/2 Jahre die E3.0 Variante gefahren und das war für längere Touren schon immer ne konditionelle Herausforderung. Das Teil war aber halt auch seehr massiv im Aufbau mit Hammerschmidt und komplettem Coil-Fahrwerk. Aber auch damit waren Touren im Bergischen Land möglich -hat auf jeden Fall fit gehalten :-D
Merke dadurch aber beim neuen umso mehr, dass die veränderte Geometrie und Verbesserungen bei den ganzen Dämperelementen in den letzten Jahren schon n deutlichen Vorteil (vorallem im Uphill) bieten 
Können uns auf jeden Fall gerne mal für ne Runde treffen -kannst mich dafür ja mal privat anschreiben

...hier mal noch ein Generationenfoto -auch wenns in anderen Unterforen schonmal aufgetaucht ist :-D


----------



## ollo (6. Juni 2020)

@SonicReducer,
was reizt den Leser denn mehr  in den Testmagazinen, Bikes die größere Entwicklungszyklen haben und nicht alle 6 Monate als Brandneu auf den Markt gepresst werden z.B. Oder böse Zungen behaupten das die Annoncen Schaltung mit der Testhäufigkeit im Zusammenhang steht usw. Was teilweise die Anforderung von Testmaterial bei den Herstellern angeht, weiß keiner außer die die es Testen nach welchen Kriterien ausgewählt wird 
Zwar kein Fanes vs Santa Cruz aber lesenswert
https://cycleholix.de/2020/01/alutech-fanes-6-0-custom-im-einzeltest/








						Alutech Fanes 6.0 - First Ride
					

Unser Highlight der Eurobike 2018 war sicherlich die Präsentation der neuen Fanes 6.0 von Alutech Cycles. Seitdem brannte es uns unter den Fingernägeln das




					cycleholix.de
				











						Updated Alutech Fanes 6.0 Enduro Bike Has a Computer Chip in It
					

The Alutech Fanes 6.0 enduro bike features sleek cable management and a memory chip for tracking maintenance and settings.




					www.singletracks.com


----------



## ollo (6. Juni 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Versuch mit 27.5 im Fanes 3. Mal sehen wie es sich auf den Hometrail's und im Park so macht
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1059785



das wird gut gehen habe meine alte Fanes Allmountain auch auf 27,5 umgerüstet


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (6. Juni 2020)

@ollo danke, hab ich beide schon gelesen.  Ist aber doch schon komisch, das ein Bike dieser Preiskategorie und dieses angeblichen Könnens nirgends so richtig getestet wird?!


----------



## Sid211985 (7. Juni 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> das wird gut gehen habe meine alte Fanes Allmountain auch auf 27,5 umgerüstet


Ich bin gespannt, viele schrieben ja das das Tretlager zu hoch kommen würde. Mein Kumpel fährt ja vorne hinten 170mm mit 26 und kommt auf die gleiche Höhe wie ich mit 27.5 und 160 mm


----------



## Halorider (7. Juni 2020)

Ich bin jetzt ca. 50km gefahren,und bin mehr als begeistert,bergab eine wucht,und bergrauf sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. Juni 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, viele schrieben ja das das Tretlager zu hoch kommen würde. Mein Kumpel fährt ja vorne hinten 170mm mit 26 und kommt auf die gleiche Höhe wie ich mit 27.5 und 160 mm



so um die 2 Zentimeter, ist aber erst beim Aufsitzen etwas ungewohnt aber Dein Aufbau sieht nicht ganz so Tourenlastig aus. Einfach Probieren


----------



## holrunk (14. Juni 2020)

Ich klink mich mal ein, ich habe ne Fanes 3 XL mit 26, 27,5 und mal als Mullet probiert und vorne ne Fox 36 mal mit 170, mal mit 180 mm, fahren tut alles. Ich fand aber die 27,5 mit 180mm am besten. Seit 2019 fahre ich die Fanes 6.0  Größe L als Custom aber ähnlich wie die RR Version. Am WE hatte ich beide in Hahnenklee mit, da hab ich beide direkt Vergleichen können, und die 6er kann alles viel besser, außer dem teifen Tretlager da setzt die Pedale beim hochfahren, natürlich nur auf Trails entscheidend nicht im Park, doch oft auf,aberdas haben andere neue Bikes auch. Also bisher das beste Bike was ich gefahren bin, aber ich hätte gern nen Vergleich zu nem Downhiller, den hab ich bisher noch nicht im Park gefahren, weil mir das auf Trails schon nicht taugte.
Also wenn einer nen Erfahrungen oder nenVergleich zwischen der Fanes 6.0 und nem Downhiller hat gerne mal kurz kommentieren, ich fahr lieber technische Passagen als fette Sprünge.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

die Fanes hat's mir angetan. Momentan schwanke ich noch (wie immer) zwischen den Rahmengrößen M & L.

Bin 1,77m und fahre aktuell einen Reach von 460mm, Radstand von 1204mm und 429mm Kettenstreben (bei 50mm Vorbau). Das passt mir momentan ideal. Mein Affenindex, also meine Armlänge ist auch minimal überdurchschnittlich! ;-)

Ich würde bei der Fanes zur L mit dem kurzen Setup tendieren. Also  470mm, 1226mm und ebenfalls 429mm, bei evtl. nem 40er Vorbau.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Erfahrungen? Die Größenempfehlung von Alutech kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Halorider (1. Juli 2020)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Fanes hat's mir angetan. Momentan schwanke ich noch (wie immer) zwischen den Rahmengrößen M & L.
> 
> ...


Bin 184 und fahre das Fanes in L mit 50mm vorbau passt ganz gut,
Du könntest sogar 30mm vorbau fahren
Grüße


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. Juli 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Bin 184 und fahre das Fanes in L mit 50mm vorbau passt ganz gut,
> Du könntest sogar 30mm vorbau fahren
> Grüße



Was meinst du mit "passt ganz gut"? Fühlt sich die L für dich eher groß oder klein/wendig an?


----------



## Halorider (1. Juli 2020)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "passt ganz gut"? Fühlt sich die L für dich eher groß oder klein/wendig an?


Ganz gut heißt das passt genau richtig für mich,fahre mit langen radstand einstellung und lässt sich wendig fahren, bergab sehr sicher und schnell,, mit 1,77 bist du so an der grenze M ode L ich wohne bei Stuttgart wenn Du nicht soweit wohnst kannst gerne probesitzen,,,


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. Juli 2020)

Uih, vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber da liegen knapp 600km dazwischen! 
Das hilft mir aber schon mal weiter. Scheint so, als läge ich mit meiner obigen Vermutung gar nicht so falsch.
D.h. ja ich bin 6-7cm kleiner als du und gehe auf kürzeren Vorbau und Kettenstreben, bei Vorliebe für eher mehr Reach. Ich hab eben echt die Angst, dass sich ne M einfach zu klein anfühlt.


----------



## Blindfury (1. Juli 2020)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Uih, vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber da liegen knapp 600km dazwischen!



Falls die 600 km in Richtung Norden liegen am besten in Ascheffel eine Testfahrt machen. Fahre selber L bei 184 cm / 86 sl und nutze einen 45er Vorbau. Passt perfekt für mich 

Edit: Im Norden kurze Kettenstrebe im Bikepark mit langer ;-) Beides für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck echt super!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. Juli 2020)

Nee, eher östlich.... nimmt sich somit nicht viel bis gar nichts!  
Okay, danke... seid ja beide eher große Dudes. Jetzt werd ich unsicher...
Jemand kleineres mit der L unterwegs? Hab in einem Test von einem Fahrer gelesen, der mit 1,75m L wählte und nachher doch eher M genommen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (1. Juli 2020)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Nee, eher östlich.... nimmt sich somit nicht viel bis gar nichts!
> Okay, danke... seid ja beide eher große Dudes. Jetzt werd ich unsicher...
> Jemand kleineres mit der L unterwegs? Hab in einem Test von einem Fahrer gelesen, der mit 1,75m L wählte und nachher doch eher M genommen hätte.


Welchen Stack hat denn dein jetziges RAd?


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. Juli 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Welchen Stack hat denn dein jetziges RAd?



603mm, also identisch zur Fanes M


----------



## xalex (1. Juli 2020)

Dann würde ich das mit dem L machen, da kann sich ja jetzt nicht mehr viel tun in der Realität. und in der Vorbaulänge hast du ja noch ein bisschen Luft


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. Juli 2020)

Hab ich mir auch so gedacht, dass die 8mm mehr Stack nicht ins Gewicht fallen und der reach durch den Vorbau ausgleichbar ist.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (3. Juli 2020)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch so gedacht, dass die 8mm mehr Stack nicht ins Gewicht fallen und der reach durch den Vorbau ausgleichbar ist.


Die Höhe des Sattelrohrs sollte auch berücksichtigt werden. Idealerweise sollte man bei komplett versenktem Sattel, nicht eingefedert mit beiden Füssen flächig auf dem Boden stehen können (meine persönliche Meinung).
Bei mir sind es 35cm Tretlagerhöhe + 45cm Sattelrohr + 55mm Vario-Stützenbauhöhe + Sattel?mm - es kommt ziemlich genau hin bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm (+ Schuhe) und Größe von 1,81 metern.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (3. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mal ne Vergleichstabelle gemacht und auch mal die nächst größere Variante des Swoop einbezogen.
Rot gekennzeichnet die etwas größeren Unterschiede.




Patrick von Cycleholix hat mir auch nochmal bestätigt, dass bei mir die L voll klar gehen sollte. Er meinte nur, er würde mit seinen 1,75m die M wählen, wenn er ausschließlich lokale Trails damit fahren würde. Als Allrounder würde er ebenfalls zur L greifen. Zu lang kam ihm die Kiste nicht wirklich vor.

Hier der Artikel: https://cycleholix.de/2020/01/alutech-fanes-6-0-custom-im-einzeltest/

Allerdings würde ich das Swoop auch nicht größer fahren wollen, daher hab ich weiterhin so meine Zweifel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (3. Juli 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Die Höhe des Sattelrohrs sollte auch berücksichtigt werden. Idealerweise sollte man bei komplett versenktem Sattel, nicht eingefedert mit beiden Füssen flächig auf dem Boden stehen können (meine persönliche Meinung).
> Bei mir sind es 35cm Tretlagerhöhe + 45cm Sattelrohr + 55mm Vario-Stützenbauhöhe + Sattel?mm - es kommt ziemlich genau hin bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm (+ Schuhe) und Größe von 1,81 metern.



Das kannst du eigentlich mittels Vergleich des Standovers schon ungefähr beurteilen. Da liegt auch ein weiteres Problem mit der M für mich. (neben dem Reach)

Das war auch damals der Grund für das Swoop, da die Radon-Rahmen gefühlt einfach ein klein wenig größer designed sind. Bei Trek gibts oder gabs diese Zwischenvarianten M/L... das wäre beim Fanes wohl ideal für mich.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (3. Juli 2020)

@Mr_Crashdummy
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen 'L' passt perfekt für dich. Mein Sohn 1,78m fährt ein Capra in 'L', passt super (46cm Reach). "Ordentlich" Reach bedeutet, dass man gut im Bike steht und die Körperposition wirksam anpassen kann. Das empfinden die meisten Biker als sehr angenehm wenn es bergab zur Sache geht.
Die Vorbaulänge würde ich kurz halten (lenkt besser), stattdessen ggf. den Sattel etwas vorschieben, dadurch wird der Sitzwinkel steiler, was das Hochfahren deutlich entspannt. Mittlerweile ist der Trend ja deshalb zu 76 Grad Sattelrohr.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juli 2020)

bike-stats - Alles zum Thema Fahrrad Geometrie
					

Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.




					www.bike-stats.de
				




Macht das Leben einfacher.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (3. Juli 2020)

ok,


Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> bike-stats - Alles zum Thema Fahrrad Geometrie
> 
> 
> Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.
> ...



Alter, da ist ja alles drin! Danke Ich bin bisher nur auf geometrygeeks rumgestolpert.



Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> @Mr_Crashdummy
> Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen 'L' passt perfekt für dich. Mein Sohn 1,78m fährt ein Capra in 'L', passt super (46cm Reach). "Ordentlich" Reach bedeutet, dass man gut im Bike steht und die Körperposition wirksam anpassen kann. Das empfinden die meisten Biker als sehr angenehm wenn es bergab zur Sache geht.
> Die Vorbaulänge würde ich kurz halten (lenkt besser), stattdessen ggf. den Sattel etwas vorschieben, dadurch wird der Sitzwinkel steiler, was das Hochfahren deutlich entspannt. Mittlerweile ist der Trend ja deshalb zu 76 Grad Sattelrohr.



Japp, so ist trotzdem der Plan!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juli 2020)

Ich hab aktuell ne 5er Fanes in M mit 180er Gabel bei 180 cm Größe. Kommt knapp unter 430 mm Reach.
Ich denke über ein Coal MX nach. 175 macht 454 Reach und das Sitzrohr ist schön kurz. 185 macht 485 Reach(!) und das Sitzrohr würde mir (ich sitze recht tief) eine 185 Revive nicht mehr möglich machen.

In Summe also genau deine Gedanken. Aber 454 ist ja auch fein genug. 485 ist einfach monsterlang.

Edit: Wer Interesse an einem Fanes SL 5.0 (Carbon Hinterbau, 142mm) hat, kann sich gerne melden. Rahmengewicht 3050 g (ohne Innenlager, ohne LKL, ohne Achse). Das LKL würde aber drin bleiben. Reset in rot.
Noch bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2020)

Die Fanes ist ja nun kein Reach-Extremist, sondern eher auf der verhalten modernen Seite. Insofern würde ich mich immer für das längere Bike entscheiden, zumal die Kettenstreben gleich lang bleiben und maßgeblicheren Anteil an der Agilität des Bikes haben, als die +30 mm Reach. Das führt dann maximal dazu, dass die Balance mit zunehmender Größe immer mehr Druck auf das VR benötigt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (4. Juli 2020)

Die Sache mit der Rahmengröße... Ewiges Thema bei mir. Ein paar persönliche Erkenntnisse und Bewertungen. 
1.Jup, mit knapp 1,80 (ich 178/84) hängt man ständig zwischen M und L. 
2. Schade und irritierend, und ich nutze Geogeeks sehr fleißig, in der Realität fühlen sich Bikes trotz fast identischer Geodaten unterschiedlich an. 
3. Oldschool mäßig?... Ist die virtuelle Oberrohrlänge für mich entscheidend, in Kombination mit einem relativ hohen Stack. So etwa 615 bis 620 mit Vorbau 35 bis 50 sind für mich richtig. Ob der Rahmen dann 440 oder 460mm Reach hat, ist für mich gar nicht so relevant fürs Fahrgefühl. 
4. Bei meinen Yetis habe ich nie die passende Größe gehabt. M zu klein, L zu groß. 
5. Santa Cruz, M zu klein. Mein aktuelles Nomad 4 in L passt zu 100%
6. Evil Bikes... Mein Wreckoning in M und mein The Calling in L passen zu 100 %
Nun zu Alutech. Meine Ex Teibun 2.0 in M war zu kompakt. Meine Ex Fanes 5.0 in L passte sehr gut. Ich empfehle L.


----------



## Halorider (13. Juli 2020)

....


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. Juli 2020)

Sennes oder Fanes war die aktuelle Frage bei mir. Ich habe mir eine Fanes 6.0 bestellt. Meine Basis für einen Aufbau wird die TR Variante, das erschien mir den höchsten Gegenwert zu bieten. Jürgen ist so flexibel und freundlich, mir die TR Variante aus einem raw Rahmen zu erstellen, denn das gunmetal elox wollte ich nicht.

TR bedeutet Formula Selva S und Formula Cura 4+2. Wenn man die Formula Gabel und Bremsen einzeln erwirbt, ist bei der Gabel ein TopCap Werkzeug,  2 CTS + Tool  und weiteres Zubehör dabei, bei der Cura sind es zwei Bremsbeläge organisch + sinter. Da ich Jürgen gestern genug mit Fragen genervt habe, hier einfach mal in die Runde: Was ist diesbezüglich bei der Fanes dabei?


----------



## oldwoodkai (22. Juli 2020)

bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher
aber glaub da ist nichts von den oben genannten Sachen dabei
die Extras sind nur bei einem einzel Kauf im Netz dabei

ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres auch ein individuelles Angebot  machen lassen,
mich dann aber doch für eine Yari entschieden und in die dann MST V2 Kartusche eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (22. Juli 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Sennes oder Fanes war die aktuelle Frage bei mir. Ich habe mir eine Fanes 6.0 bestellt. Meine Basis für einen Aufbau wird die TR Variante, das erschien mir den höchsten Gegenwert zu bieten. Jürgen ist so flexibel und freundlich, mir die TR Variante aus einem raw Rahmen zu erstellen, denn das gunmetal elox wollte ich nicht.
> 
> TR bedeutet Formula Selva S und Formula Cura 4+2. Wenn man die Formula Gabel und Bremsen einzeln erwirbt, ist bei der Gabel ein TopCap Werkzeug,  2 CTS + Tool  und weiteres Zubehör dabei, bei der Cura sind es zwei Bremsbeläge organisch + sinter. Da ich Jürgen gestern genug mit Fragen genervt habe, hier einfach mal in die Runde: Was ist diesbezüglich bei der Fanes dabei?


Formula zubehör ist keins dabei,


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. Juli 2020)

Okay, ich hatte heute morgen doch noch ein langes, hervorragendes Telefonat; Jürgen hatte mich angerufen wegen meiner Bestellung.

oldwoodkai, Halorider - Schönen Dank für Eure Antworten

Ergebnis aus dem Telefonat zu meiner Fragestellung oben: Das Zubehör von Formula, wie es beim Einzelkauf beiliegt, wird nicht mitgeliefert. Beim Händlereinkauf ist dieses anscheinend nicht dabei. Diese Info mag vielleicht auch allen anderen weiterhelfen, die sich aktuell eine Fanes mit Formula Komponenten neu kaufen möchten.

Ich werde mir das Formula Zubehör in den Warenkorb für meine nächste Teilebestellung legen. Zu mindestens das für die Selva, Gabelöl zB. Ne 28er Nuss liegt im Fahrradkeller, die schleppe ich dann mal zum Schlosser, um die abzudrehen zu lassen - dann passt die auch auf den beengten Bereich der Topcap der Selva. Mal schauen, ob ich das doch teure CTS Tool kaufe. Vielleicht kann ich mir zur Demontage mit etwas anderem behelfen. Im entsprechend Faden hier im Forum habe ich sogar von Büroklammern gelesen, die für eine Montage der CTS funktionieren könnten.

Noch nachträglich heute geändert, wird es doch keine Cura werden auf meiner neuen Fanes. Ich glaube den Erfahrungen hier im Forum, dass die Cura eine sehr gute Bremse sein soll. Aber es wäre meine erste Formula Bremse, weiß am Ende nicht, ob sie mir zusagt, und ich müsste mir auch erstmal das ganze Zeug für Pflege und Wartung zulegen. Das rechnet sich nicht. Deswegen bin ich auf ne MT7 umgeschwenkt. Die läuft an zwei anderen Rädern bei mir, die kenne ich, mit der kann ich umgehen, die macht - ausnahmsweise bei mir und wie bei vielleicht 50% der hiesigen Forenmitgliedern  - keine Probleme.

Nun denn. Fanes 6.0 in raw im Anflug. Bildchen folgen


----------



## Halorider (22. Juli 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Okay, ich hatte heute morgen doch noch ein langes, hervorragendes Telefonat; Jürgen hatte mich angerufen wegen meiner Bestellung.
> 
> oldwoodkai, Halorider - Schönen Dank für Eure Antworten
> 
> ...


RAW ist bestimmt auch geil, 
Die Formula bremsen Waren auch meine ersten aus dem hause, habe 4 mal entlüftet bis die so waren wie ich es mag,fahre sonst shimano xt 4 kolben und die formula bremsen mindestens so gut wie die,,
Viel spass mit dem gerät?


----------



## COLKURTZ (25. Juli 2020)




----------



## Halorider (25. Juli 2020)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Sid211985 (1. August 2020)

Moie, 
Hat evtl jemand ein Fanes 5 Rahmen in L zu verkaufen? 
Ein Freund von mir sucht so einen. Wenn ja kann er mir ja ne Pn schreiben 

Gruß


----------



## ollo (1. August 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Moie,
> Hat evtl jemand ein Fanes 5 Rahmen in L zu verkaufen?
> Ein Freund von mir sucht so einen. Wenn ja kann er mir ja ne Pn schreiben
> 
> Gruß




schau mal in den Bikemarkt, da ist eins in Rot mit Dämpfer 




__





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1379 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1379 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Sid211985 (1. August 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> schau mal in den Bikemarkt, da ist eins in Rot mit Dämpfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Link. Den hatte ich schon bei Kleinanzeigen angeschrieben aber naja, es gibt was den Preis ohne Dämpfer angeht keinen Verhandlungsspielraum was ich bisschen schade finde


----------



## hasardeur (1. August 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Den hatte ich schon bei Kleinanzeigen angeschrieben aber naja, es gibt was den Preis ohne Dämpfer angeht keinen Verhandlungsspielraum was ich bisschen schade finde



Preis ist doch mit Dämpfer und dafür ziemlich fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezeewee (17. August 2020)

Habe das Fanes 5.0 (XL) race Ready und würde gerne den Cane Creek DB Inline CS Dämpfer gegen einen anderen Luftdämpfer tauschen. Dieser sollte einfach einzustellen sein und einen Switch zum Unterdrücken von Pedaliergewippe haben. Zusammenarbeiten soll er mit der ursprünglichen Fox Float 36 3 Pos Adjust bzw. werde ich die vielleicht auch noch gegen eine Fox Float 36 Grip 2 tauschen. Könnt ihr mir Dämpfer empfehlen (Bitte nur aus eigener Erfahrung). Danke?


----------



## weezeewee (17. August 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Okay, ich hatte heute morgen doch noch ein langes, hervorragendes Telefonat; Jürgen hatte mich angerufen wegen meiner Bestellung.
> 
> oldwoodkai, Halorider - Schönen Dank für Eure Antworten
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Ghost war auch kein Formula Gabel Zubehör dabei. Ist meines Wissens bei den meisten Komplettbikes so. Darüber und über die bestellte Masse bekommen die Händler sicherlich gute Preise. 

Hatte an dem Ghost auch ne Formula Cura 4 u ich muss sagen, als Gesamtpaket finde ich sie wesentlich attraktiver als die Magura MT7. Die habe ich nämlich an der Fanes und die Hebel (HC 1) stinken HART ab im Vergleich zur Cura 4. Cura 4 kombiniert mit Trickstuff Power ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Habe an meinem Spezi auf Cura 4 umgerüstet nach den positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Ghost.

CTS Tool kannst du dir relativ einfach aus einer kleinen Sicherungsringzange selber bauen. Einfach die beiden Enden leicht abschleifen und dann sollte es passen. Wenn man das Tool feste anziehen möchte (sollte man!), dann wird eine Büroklammer eher nicht reichen...


----------



## Halorider (17. August 2020)

weezeewee schrieb:


> CTS Tool kannst du dir relativ einfach aus einer kleinen Sicherungsringzange selber bauen. Einfach die beiden Enden leicht abschleifen und dann sollte es passen. Wenn man das Tool feste anziehen möchte (sollte man!), dann wird eine Büroklammer eher nicht reichen...


Habe auch so gemacht, ne alte sicherungsring zange die spitzen abgeschlieffen und das geht gut, war neugierig was für ein ventil verbaut war , wenn mann aber des öfteren mach dann kaufe ich mir das tool


----------



## COLKURTZ (17. August 2020)

Und ich habe in den sauren Apfel gebissen, oder sagen wir, es mir gegönnt und das teure CTS Tool gekauft. Ein 8er oder 6er Außengewinde für ne Stecknuss würde es konstruktiv auch tun am CTS, aber naja..
Glückwunsch zur Cura. Wie geschrieben, ich lehne die Bremse nicht ab und glaube den positiven Berichten. Ich habe sie abgewählt, weil ich nicht so viele verschiedene Bremssysteme haben möchte. Wenige Shimano wie Saint hatte ich, viele Avid und SRAM wie Codes. Aber mit den Magura MT7 und MT8 komme ich am besten zurecht, in jeder Hinsicht der Wartung und Funktion.

Zur Dämpferfrage an Deiner Fanes. Ich hatte oder habe die Fanes 4,5 und 6. Die CC DB Air fand ich überzeugend, sind aber sehr satt und downhill orientiert. Einfach im Handling, gut zu pedallieren und dazu preiswert - dann nimm nen Super Deluxe, ggf. auch einen Topaz. 216x63, falls das deine Größe ist, ist mittlerweile vielleicht schwerer zu bekommen. Mit einem anderen Dämpferbock an der Fanes 5 gehen auch metrische Dämpfer


----------



## ollo (18. August 2020)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Habe das Fanes 5.0 (XL) race Ready und würde gerne den Cane Creek DB Inline CS Dämpfer gegen einen anderen Luftdämpfer tauschen. Dieser sollte einfach einzustellen sein und einen Switch zum Unterdrücken von Pedaliergewippe haben. Zusammenarbeiten soll er mit der ursprünglichen Fox Float 36 3 Pos Adjust bzw. werde ich die vielleicht auch noch gegen eine Fox Float 36 Grip 2 tauschen. Könnt ihr mir Dämpfer empfehlen (Bitte nur aus eigener Erfahrung). Danke?




der hier ist nicht zu unterschätzen, einfach einzustellen , drei Fahrmodi und endlich genug klicks um die Zugstufe für die Fanes einzustellen. Was man nicht kann ist die Druckstufe verändern. Und gewisse Grundwartung kann man zu Hause selber machen. Alternativ der Rock Shox Super Deluxe Debonair,
*DT SWISS Dämpfer R 535 ONE*


----------



## hasardeur (18. August 2020)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Habe das Fanes 5.0 (XL) race Ready und würde gerne den Cane Creek DB Inline CS Dämpfer gegen einen anderen Luftdämpfer tauschen. Dieser sollte einfach einzustellen sein und einen Switch zum Unterdrücken von Pedaliergewippe haben. Zusammenarbeiten soll er mit der ursprünglichen Fox Float 36 3 Pos Adjust bzw. werde ich die vielleicht auch noch gegen eine Fox Float 36 Grip 2 tauschen. Könnt ihr mir Dämpfer empfehlen (Bitte nur aus eigener Erfahrung). Danke?



Einfache Einstellbarkeit ist das Eine, Funktion das Andere. Ich fahre den CCDB Inline seit kurzer Zeit am G13 und bin beeindruckt. Twin Tube bleibt wohl Twin Tube. Lass Dir den Dämpfer einmal richtig einstellen und gut ist. Besser wird ein Dämpfer mit weniger Einstellungen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (27. August 2020)

Hallole,
wer fährt eine Fanes 6.0 als mullet bzw. Love or Hate?
wie findet ihr diese configuration?
Überlege ganz stark im Winter meine Fanes als mullet umzubauen,


----------



## Sid211985 (29. August 2020)

Moie
Kann man im 5er Fanes auch ne 180er Gabel nutzen?

Gruß


----------



## Trailhog (29. August 2020)

Standardmäßig war da ja ne 180er Gabel verbaut!


----------



## Sid211985 (29. August 2020)

Trailhog schrieb:


> Standardmäßig war da ja ne 180er Gabel verbaut!


Ah OK danke


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. September 2020)

Hallo,ich hab ne Fanes 6 und wollte hinten auf eine 203mm Bremsscheibe wechseln. Welcher standart ist die Hintere Bremsaufnshme? PM7?

Danke


----------



## Halorider (3. September 2020)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich hab ne Fanes 6 und wollte hinten auf eine 203mm Bremsscheibe wechseln. Welcher standart ist die Hintere Bremsaufnshme? PM7?
> 
> Danke


Ja PM7


----------



## Chricky86 (3. September 2020)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich hab ne Fanes 6 und wollte hinten auf eine 203mm Bremsscheibe wechseln. Welcher standart ist die Hintere Bremsaufnshme? PM7?
> 
> Danke



Moin,
PM7 ist richtig...


----------



## damh85 (7. September 2020)

Ich habe bei meinem Fanes einen Riss im Rahmen an der Kabelzugdurchführung festgestellt. (siehe Bilder)

kann von diesem Problem noch wer Berichten?

Ich würde mal die Behauptung in den Raum stellen, dass es keinen Riss geben würde, wenn die Kabeldurchführung nicht vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Rissi16 (8. September 2020)

Moin,
ich habe Interesse an einer Fanes 6 in der Version TR [Trail Ready]. Allerdings sind mir die verbauten Komponenten völlig unbekannt. An meinen anderen Rädern ist ausschließlich Rockshox und Shimano verbaut (was Zufall ist).
Wie ist die Qualität und der Wartungsaufwand der Schaltung (Sram NX), Gabel (Selva S) und Bremse (Cura 2&4)?
Die Tests der Komponenten sind m.M.n. häufig nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. Von der Cura hatte ich nur gelesen,  dass es kompliziert mit entlüften ist.
Mir gefällt ein Rahmen in RAW super. 
Aber wie sieht der in ein paar Jahren aus, bekommt der eine Patina?

Wäre für Hinweise dankbar.
Gruß Rissi


----------



## Blue Rabbit (8. September 2020)

Ein Raw Rahmen bekommt eine Patina, die der Bezeichnung "Raw" erst gerecht wird. Ich finde es gut, vor allem weil man die Gebrauchspuren kaum sieht. Ein lackierter Rahmen sieht total verkratzt einfach nur schlecht aus. Sram NX entspricht ungefähr Shimano SLX - ist sehr robust, hat sehr gute Kettenspannung, ist allerdings nicht leicht. Persönlich fand ich die 11 fach SLX an unserem Capra ziemlich schlecht. Die hat wegen des unterdimensionierten Anschlagbolzens 2 Schaltaugen geschrottet und bei weitem nicht soviel Spannung wie die X0 die ich schliesslich montiert habe.
Zu Gabel und Bremse kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (8. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe Interesse an einer Fanes 6 in der Version TR [Trail Ready]. Allerdings sind mir die verbauten Komponenten völlig unbekannt. An meinen anderen Rädern ist ausschließlich Rockshox und Shimano verbaut (was Zufall ist).
> Wie ist die Qualität und der Wartungsaufwand der Schaltung (Sram NX), Gabel (Selva S) und Bremse (Cura 2&4)?
> Die Tests der Komponenten sind m.M.n. häufig nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. Von der Cura hatte ich nur gelesen,  dass es kompliziert mit entlüften ist.
> ...




Hi,Ich habe die TR Version seit ca 2 1/2 Monaten. Die Komponenten wie Schaltung,Sattelstütze,Dämpfer (Rock Shox super Deluxe) finde ich einfach genial. natürlich hat jeder seine Vorlieben weswegen ich Vorbau und Lenker geändert habe. Zur Selva S muss ich sagen das sie einfach Geil ist,die Bügelt selbst in Winterberg alles Problemlos weg und man vermisst nie mehr Federweg!.....man muss sich nur etwas umgewöhnen zu den anderen Herstellern was einstellen und geräusche angeht....Die Cura 4 VR+HR hab ich gegen eine Code RSC getauscht,da sie mir nicht wirklich gefallen hat....weder der lange Leerweg,mir fehlte die Druckpunktverstellung,und das Entlüften hat extremst genervt.


mfg,Stefan


----------



## ollo (8. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> .........
> Die Tests der Komponenten sind m.M.n. häufig nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. Von der Cura hatte ich nur gelesen,  dass es kompliziert mit entlüften ist.
> Mir gefällt ein Rahmen in RAW super.
> ...



Moin,
fahre an meiner 5 er RAW Fanes eine Formula 35 und die ist bisher die beste und stressfreieste Gabel die ich hatte. Wenn man mag, kann man durch verschiedene Druckstufentunes  die Gabel einfach anpassen, selbst die Gabelpflege ist leicht selber zu machen und Formula stellt sehr gute Videos dazu ins Netzt. Der RAW Rahmen lässt sich wenn die Patina nicht gewünscht ist mit einem leichten Schleifflies wieder aufhübschen und wie schon geschrieben, Schrammen fallen kaum auf und lassen sich wieder "wegschleifen" . SRAM fahre ich ausschließlich und bisher kein Stress damit an allen Rädern. Bei der Bremse würde ich aber immer wieder zu Shimano greifen. 

So wie beim ersten Aufbau (Bild)   sieht der Rahmen nach 3 Jahren immer noch aus, mit ein bisschen Pflege ..... aktuell ist ein Rock Shox Super Deluxe verbaut der super zur Formula Gabel passt und endlich das macht was ein Dämpfer machen soll. Reifen sind auch getauscht auf die Wolf Pack Tires


----------



## oldwoodkai (8. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe Interesse an einer Fanes 6 in der Version TR [Trail Ready]. Allerdings sind mir die verbauten Komponenten völlig unbekannt. An meinen anderen Rädern ist ausschließlich Rockshox und Shimano verbaut (was Zufall ist).
> Wie ist die Qualität und der Wartungsaufwand der Schaltung (Sram NX), Gabel (Selva S) und Bremse (Cura 2&4)?
> Die Tests der Komponenten sind m.M.n. häufig nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. Von der Cura hatte ich nur gelesen,  dass es kompliziert mit entlüften ist.
> ...



Moin,
weil ich noch viele gute Teile vom alten Bike übernehmen konnte habe ich mir Anfang des Jahres eine 6er aufgebaut. 
Ich hatte mir aber auch ein Angebot für eine optimierte BaseLine von Jürgen machen lassen.
Wenn Du weißt was Du als Ausstattung dran haben möchtest würde ich ihn einfach mal anrufen.

Als Alternative zur sehr guten Formula Gabel kannst aber auch eine Yari mit MST V2 Kartusche nehmen.
Die geht dann mit der Kartusche auch sehr gut.

Den Kauf der Fanes bereue ich nicht eine Sekunde.
Ich bin mit nem Kumpel vor dem Kauf eine Fanes bei sagen wir mal richtig bescheidenen Wetter in den Hüttis Probe gefahren und war über das Fahrverhalten selbst bei den nassen Verhältnissen an dem Tag angenehm überrascht.
So schaut meine aus.


----------



## Rissi16 (8. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Infos. ?
Ich werde demnächst zu Alutech fahren und die Fanes mal zur Probe fahren.
Warum sind auf den Fotos immer/häufig die Sattelstützen unten, fahrt ihr so oder ist das besser zum Auf- und Absteigen?
Ich war letztens bei der Firma Transalp und habe da ein Bike Probe gefahren, leider hat die Geometrie nicht gepasst. Sieht das bei euren Fanes auch so aus mit Sattel oben?


----------



## Halorider (8. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Infos. ?
> Ich werde demnächst zu Alutech fahren und die Fanes mal zur Probe fahren.
> Warum sind auf den Fotos immer/häufig die Sattelstützen unten, fahrt ihr so oder ist das besser zum Auf- und Absteigen?
> Ich war letztens bei der Firma Transalp und habe da ein Bike Probe gefahren, leider hat die Geometrie nicht gepasst. Sieht das bei euren Fanes auch so aus mit Sattel oben?


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Ich war letztens bei der Firma Transalp und habe da ein Bike Probe gefahren, leider hat die Geometrie nicht gepasst. Sieht das bei euren Fanes auch so aus mit Sattel oben?



Kann es sein, dass Du noch nicht lange MTB fährst bzw. kein Modell nach 2010? Zu dieser Zeit etwa wurden Dropper Posts, also (meist hydraulisch) verstellbare Sattelstützen salonfähig und waren eigentlich an jedem MTB ab ca. 140 mm Federweg zu finden, irgendwann dann auch an fast allen MTB, sogar im XC-Bereich und an manchen Gravel Bikes. Du kannst so während der Fahrt den Sattel absenken, um mehr Bewegungsfreiheit zu haben, was bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch nicht mehr wegzudenken ist. Dropper Posts waren eine ebenso bedeutende Entwicklung, wie Scheibenbremsen.

Es steigt sich auch viel leichter ab, wenn man dazu den Sattel absenkt. Daher sind wohl die meisten Bilder wie sie sind.


----------



## COLKURTZ (9. September 2020)

Sehr gut was Hasardeur schreibt, das stimmt m.M.n.

Ein wenig Selbstdarstellung im Sinne von "ich bin stolz darauf" oder "schaut mal, worüber ich mich freue" ist beim Bilderposten auch dabei. Sattel unten sieht in diesem Zusammenhang sportlicher oder downhill-iger aus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. September 2020)

Und da die Sitzrohre immer kürzer werden, um den größeren Verstellbereich der Dropper zu kompensieren, spart man sich als 1,90m Mensch so den einen oder anderen "Sieht so aus als sei der Rahmen für dich viel zu klein" Kommentar. Weil mit 93cm Beinlänge steht die Stütze ausgefahren schon weit raus was dann schnell etwas komisch aussieht.


----------



## Rissi16 (9. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du noch nicht lange MTB fährst bzw. kein Modell nach 2010? Zu dieser Zeit etwa wurden Dropper Posts, also (meist hydraulisch) verstellbare Sattelstützen salonfähig und waren eigentlich an jedem MTB ab ca. 140 mm Federweg zu finden, irgendwann dann auch an fast allen MTB, sogar im XC-Bereich und an manchen Gravel Bikes. Du kannst so während der Fahrt den Sattel absenken, um mehr Bewegungsfreiheit zu haben, was bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch nicht mehr wegzudenken ist. Dropper Posts waren eine ebenso bedeutende Entwicklung, wie Scheibenbremsen.
> 
> Es steigt sich auch viel leichter ab, wenn man dazu den Sattel absenkt. Daher sind wohl die meisten Bilder wie sie sind.



Ich kenne Dropper und fahre die schon eine Weile ..... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Dropper und fahre die schon eine Weile ..... ?



Dann hast Du wohl auf die starke Sattelüberhöhung beim Transalp abgezielt. Dazu müsste man die Geometriedaten kennen. Ich vermute aber eine etwas traditionelle Geometrie mit wenige Reach und Stack. Vielleicht war das Rad auch dazu noch zu klein für Dich.

Hier mal ein Bild meines Freeriders (keine Fanes). Da ist die Sattelüberhöhung sehr viel moderner. Reach des Rahmens sind 492 mm + 45 mm Vorbau, Stack sind 625 mm + ca. 25 mm Spacer. Rahmen ist XL.


----------



## Rissi16 (9. September 2020)

Genau, mir ging es um die Geometrie.
Das Transalp hatte einen StR Wert von 1,26.
Ich empfand den Höhenunterschied von Sattel zum Lenker (ca. 8-9 cm tiefer) als viel zu groß. Da hätte man einen Spacerturm + höherem Lenker-Rise verbauen müssen um vorn höher zu kommen.
Die Fanes hat einen StR Wert in Rahmengröße XL von 1,27, also auch sehr sportlich bezüglich Sitzposition. Da ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin, möchte ich ein Enduro wo Sattel und Lenker fast gleich hoch sind ohne Spacertürme ....
Das ist bei längeren Touren eine angenehmere Sitzposition.


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

zu wenig Sattelüberhöhung ist auch nicht gut, weil damit zu wenig Last nach vorn kommt. Mein Nicolai G13 ist aber ziemlich hoch an der Front.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. September 2020)

Ist doch komplett Wurst wo der Lenker beim Hochfahren ist. Beim Runterfahren so weit runter wie möglich. Ich will Druck auf's Vorderrad!


----------



## Speedskater (9. September 2020)

Beim Hochfahren möchte ich aber auch bissel Druck auf dem VR haben, das hat bei steilen Rampen Vorteile.
So bissel Sattelüberhöhung ist also in jeder hinsicht positiv, so 200 mm Absenkung der Sattelstütze ist gar nicht so schlecht, dann kann man abwärts eine Zentrale Position auf dem Bike einnehmen, die Ellenbogen bleiben angewinketl und es funktioniert besser, wenn es steil bergab geht.


----------



## ollo (11. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Genau, mir ging es um die Geometrie.
> Das Transalp hatte einen StR Wert von 1,26.
> Ich empfand den Höhenunterschied von Sattel zum Lenker (ca. 8-9 cm tiefer) als viel zu groß. Da hätte man einen Spacerturm + höherem Lenker-Rise verbauen müssen um vorn höher zu kommen.
> Die Fanes hat einen StR Wert in Rahmengröße XL von 1,27, also auch sehr sportlich bezüglich Sitzposition. Da ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin, möchte ich ein Enduro wo Sattel und Lenker fast gleich hoch sind ohne Spacertürme ....
> Das ist bei längeren Touren eine angenehmere Sitzposition.




die Spacertürme lassen sich heute fast nicht mehr vermeiden. Habe vor kurzem eine Formula Gabel aus meinem Cheaptrick in die Fanes Allmountain gesteckt. Im Cheaptrick war sie mit 3,5 cm Spacerturm verbaut und die Sattelüberhöhung liegt bei ca 7 cm. In der Allmountain braucht die gleiche Gabel nur einen 0,5 cm Spacer um zu passen, da habe ich aber eine Überhöhung von ca 11 cm....... früher waren die Steuerrohre länger und kaum Spacer nötig. Trotz der 4 cm unterschied lassen sich beide Räder aber gleicht angenehm fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. September 2020)

Spacer verringern aber den Reach recht stark, Rise am Lenker ist besser, weil neutraler. Die Alutech-Modelle sind ja allesamt keine Reach-Monster.
Mit Zunahme des Reaches sollte immer der Stack wachsen, egal wie das letztlich gelöst wird. Ein etwas kürzeres Steuerrohr kann mehr Belastbarkeit erzeugen (gerade bei den flachen LW sinnvoll), da OR und UR noch miteinander verbunden werden können.


----------



## Rissi16 (11. September 2020)

Die Probefahrt und das Gespräch hat mich überzeugt. ?


----------



## COLKURTZ (11. September 2020)

Dass ein Gespräch mit Jürgen überzeugt, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Glückwunsch!

RAL Farbe in grau? XL Rahmen?


----------



## Rissi16 (11. September 2020)

Danke und es grau Größe XL


----------



## Halorider (11. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Danke und es grau Größe XL


Grau/Titan?  Viel spass damit


----------



## Rissi16 (11. September 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Grau/Titan?  Viel spass damit


Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß den Farbcode nicht.
Jü hatte das Fahrrad fertig so stehen und da habe ich es gekauft.


----------



## COLKURTZ (11. September 2020)

Jü hat mehr Fahrräder da, als im Onlineshop angezeigt werden (fertige Räder im Bereich Lagerverkauf).


----------



## Rissi16 (12. September 2020)

Bin heute die ersten 40km mit der Fanes gefahren. Lief ganz gut, nur andere Reifen müssen drauf, die "e*thirteen LG1" haben mir für die norddeutsche Tiefebene zu viel Grip und das kostet Kraft.
Was haltet ihr vom Continental "Mountain King" als Allroundreifen?
Ich suche einen Reifen der auch auf der Waldautobahn und Schotterwegen gut rollt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (12. September 2020)

Mountain King finde ich fast einen Ticken zu wenig für soviel Bike. Das ist aber schon ein guter Alrounder (insbesondere den alten MK II fand ich dafür gut). Die e13 wollen getreten werden, die sind echt zäh, was das angeht. Ein paar Alternativen für Dich:

Schwerer Vorschlag (ernsthaft, rollt befriedigend im Gelände): *Kaiser* vorne+hinten.

Etwas leichter und meine liebste Allround-Kombi: *DHR II* vorne und *Dissector* hinten, beide 2.4 WT, beide in MaxxTerra (also auch der Dissector hinten in MaxxTerra, Dual für leichtes Rollen braucht es in dem Fall nicht). Ggf. vorne alternativ auch der Klassiker DHF.

Habe ich auch und rollt als Allround noch leichter, toll tubeless-fähig, langlebig, haben aber ein Ticken weniger Grip und sind wenig verbreitet, meine Sommerreifen: *Vittoria* Reifen in 4C Graphene Mischung. Hier der neue Mazza vorne und hinten einen mit weniger und engerem Profil, z.B. der Martello.

In den letzten Jahren fand ich es für den Allround-Bereich bzw. die Allmountain-Tour herausfordernd, einen Reifen für hinten mit der für mich guten Balance aus Bremsgrip, Führung und Rollwiderstand zu finden. Vorne war es kein Problem, etwas passendes zu finden. Ich empfehle den Dissector hinten, von dem bin ich sehr sehr angetan.


----------



## hasardeur (12. September 2020)

Fanes ist nicht für Schotterwege und Waldautobahn gemacht. Mountainking ist höchstens als leicht rollender HR gut.

Kannst natürlich mit jedem Gefährt Deiner Wahl fahren, was Du willst, solange es legal ist 

Vittoria Morza wäre ein leicht rollender Reifen, der trotzdem einen guten Nassgripp hat, nicht so schnell verschleißt und für alle Fälle anständige Seitenstollen hat. Beim Mountainking fehlen mir die Seitenstollen und Bremstraktion ist dürftig. Der Morza sieht vom Profil wie ein zahmer Highroller II aus.

Eine relativ leicht rollende Kombi mit gutem Potential für ein Enduro ist auch Assegai vorn und hinten dann auch Assegai oder Dissector oder Aggressor. Finde ich mittlerweile deutlich besser, als den DHR2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Bin heute die ersten 40km mit der Fanes gefahren. Lief ganz gut, nur andere Reifen müssen drauf, die "e*thirteen LG1" haben mir für die norddeutsche Tiefebene zu viel Grip und das kostet Kraft.
> Was haltet ihr vom Continental "Mountain King" als Allroundreifen?
> Ich suche einen Reifen der auch auf der Waldautobahn und Schotterwegen gut rollt.




schönes Bike Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.

Zu den Reifen und Deinem Einsatzzweck wäre ein absoluter Underdog die richtige Wahl, Wolfpack Tires.  Die Contis, Maxxis sind hier von allen Rädern  runtergeflogen (wer also noch günstig Reifen braucht .)  Die Wolfpack haben den Gripp und die Dämpfung er Maxxis, das leichte abrollen der Contis, hier speziell die Black Chili Varianten, sind preislich und vom Gewicht interessant und alle Tubles Ready. Der Entwickler hat für Schwalbe und Conti gearbeitet,------- für mich die besten Reifen der letzten 20 Jahre


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. September 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Bin heute die ersten 40km mit der Fanes gefahren. Lief ganz gut, nur andere Reifen müssen drauf, die "e*thirteen LG1" haben mir für die norddeutsche Tiefebene zu viel Grip und das kostet Kraft.
> Was haltet ihr vom Continental "Mountain King" als Allroundreifen?
> Ich suche einen Reifen der auch auf der Waldautobahn und Schotterwegen gut rollt.


Der Mountainking ist sehr gut,aber ich hab mich für den Hans Dampf entschieden (auch wegen der Optik) und bin voll zufrieden auf Waldböden,Trsils,Schotter und Straße....sind auch leichter als die LG1.


----------



## Sid211985 (13. September 2020)

Moie, 
Hat jemand von euch das Love or Hate mit dem 29er VR Rad?
Wie ist es?


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. September 2020)

Ich  musste mir nur bei der Trailready version überlegen welche Farbe ich möchte,da Gunmetalgray nicht mehr da war bzw.gibt.

...und die Bikejoke Sattelstütze vor der ersten ausfahrt ein "Reset" machen....stand aber alles in der Bedienungsanleitung. Sattelstütze funktioniert top.


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. September 2020)

valdus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hätte auch ne kurze Frage, habt ihr eure Auftragsbestätigungen schon bekommen? Habe am Anfang dieser Woche bestellt und will nur sicher gehen das da nichts untergeht.
> 
> Grüße



Ich hab die einen Tag später bekommen....ansonsten ruf einfach mal an.


----------



## Halorider (13. September 2020)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Ich hab die einen Tag später bekommen....ansonsten ruf einfach mal an.


Da hast aber was rausgefischt?


----------



## hundertklar (17. September 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Hallole,
> wer fährt eine Fanes 6.0 als mullet bzw. Love or Hate?
> wie findet ihr diese configuration?
> Überlege ganz stark im Winter meine Fanes als mullet umzubauen,



Hey, wenn du dich noch etwas gedulden kannst, kann ich dir bald Rückmeldung dazu geben.Habe vor die LoveOrHate Version zu bestellen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2020)

Ich finde die Fanes ist nicht so passend um mit höherer Front dann noch kürzer zu werden. Wirf https://www.bike-stats.de/ an und schau selber was du dir dann "baust". Vor allem im Vergleich mit anderen 27," oder 29" Rädern.
Wenn du ein Freund von wenig Reach bist, könnte es passen.


----------



## Halorider (17. September 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fanes ist nicht so passend um mit höherer Front dann noch kürzer zu werden. Wirf https://www.bike-stats.de/ an und schau selber was du dir dann "baust". Vor allem im Vergleich mit anderen 27," oder 29" Rädern.
> Wenn du ein Freund von wenig Reach bist, könnte es passen.







__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2020)

Der Bericht "dünn". Er beschreibt was passiert, wenn man einen 27,5" Rahmen vorne auf 29" aufbläst. Das ist aber nicht die volle Wahrheit. Er sagt zum Beispiel nicht, was ein auf Mullet geplanter Rahmen für Vorteile gegenüber einem umgebastelten hat (Siehe Last Bikes MX Link).

Wenn man jemand ist, der seinen Lenker gerne tief hat, macht das schon mal ganz deutlich was aus, wenn der Lenker gleich fast 3 cm höher ist.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Hersteller bei Ihren 29" Enduros nicht das Lenkrohr 2-3 cm kürzer machen. Spätestens ab Größe M geht das problemlos. Und für Enduro möchte man eh kein S in 29".


----------



## Halorider (17. September 2020)

Heute von Limone richtung Tremalzo


----------



## Halorider (17. September 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Der Bericht "dünn". Er beschreibt was passiert, wenn man einen 27,5" Rahmen vorne auf 29" aufbläst. Das ist aber nicht die volle Wahrheit. Er sagt zum Beispiel nicht, was ein auf Mullet geplanter Rahmen für Vorteile gegenüber einem umgebastelten hat (Siehe Last Bikes MX Link).
> 
> Wenn man jemand ist, der seinen Lenker gerne tief hat. Macht das schon mal ganz deutlich was aus, wenn der Lenker gleich fast 3 cm höher ist.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Hersteller bei Ihren 29" Enduros nicht das Lenkrohr 2-3 cm kürzer machen. Spätestens ab Größe M geht das problemlos. Und für Enduro möchte man eh kein S in 29".


Ja diese halbtest sagt nichts eindeutiges und relativiert alles,
Ob der front 3 cm höhen geht glaube ich nicht max 2 cm, da einer 160 gabel montiert wird/würde


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2020)

Habs mal für Größe M gerechnet. Der Reach kommt massiv zurück. Der Stack geht ertragbar hoch.

29", 160er Yari/Lyrik hab ich mal reingepackt und ein 29" anstatt 27,5" Vorderrad.

Wenn du also eher auf lange Räder stehst, ....

Und das Tretlager kommt auch merklich hoch. Sitzwinkel flacher, je nachdem wo dein Sattel jetzt auf den Rails ist also auch unschön.


----------



## Sid211985 (22. September 2020)

Moie,
Welchen FW an der Front würdet ihr beim 5 er Fanes empfehlen?


----------



## ollo (22. September 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Moie,
> Welchen FW an der Front würdet ihr beim 5 er Fanes empfehlen?



nach anfänglichen 180 mm gefällt mir die Fanes 5 mit 170  wesentlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2020)

Du merkst den cm? Einfach mit etwas mehr Sag fahren?


----------



## ollo (23. September 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Du merkst den cm? Einfach mit etwas mehr Sag fahren?



sehr zielführend die Gabel mit 64 mm SAG zu Fahren 🤨 und ja 1 cm weniger machen die Lenkung etwas Agiler, selbst der Jü sagte zu Anfang "fahr es lieber mit 170 mm"


----------



## Halorider (26. September 2020)

hundertklar schrieb:


> Hey, wenn du dich noch etwas gedulden kannst, kann ich dir bald Rückmeldung dazu geben.Habe vor die LoveOrHate Version zu bestellen!


Und bestellt?


----------



## hundertklar (28. September 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Und bestellt?



Dauert noch...  ein zwei Wochen ca.
hoffentlich früher...


----------



## Halorider (3. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand schonmal die einstecktiefe für die stütze gemessen? Würde gern die one up 210er einbauen,
rahmen gr.L


----------



## Halorider (4. Oktober 2020)

Komme gerade von einen trail probefahrt mit einen Fanes 6.0 als Love or Hate,
war sehr gut zufahren,habe Im uphill keine Nachteil gespürt fährt sich direkt und sicher Und schnell bergab,
werde meine Fanes dieses winter noch Umbauen, freue mich schon drauf,,,
muss nur noch entscheiden welche federgabel ich kaufen werde, tendiere zur einen Selva Coil,


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hast du ein 5er Fanes? Ich hab von Stahlfeder wieder auf Luft gewechselt da ich im Park mehr auf geshapten Strecken unterwegs bin. 

Welcher FW schwebt dir bei der Gabel vor?


----------



## Halorider (6. Oktober 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hast du ein 5er Fanes? Ich hab von Stahlfeder wieder auf Luft gewechselt da ich im Park mehr auf geshapten Strecken unterwegs bin.
> 
> Welcher FW schwebt dir bei der Gabel vor?


falls du mich meinst,ich habe einen Fanes 6,mein favorit wäre Selva coil,würde Aber günstig zu einen ZEB select mit MST tuning kommen,muss noch entscheiden,


----------



## Astaroth (9. Oktober 2020)

Ist das schon bekannt das die/das Fanes demnächst auf 29Zoll daher kommt?

Freeride 4/20


----------



## COLKURTZ (9. Oktober 2020)

Mir wäre nur neu, dass das 29er auch Fanes heißen soll/wird?!

"Enduro 29" auf der Alutech-Seite ist leer, dort werden seit kurzem keine Bikes  mehr gezeigt (dort vormals die Tofane). Spekulativ: Dort könnte bald was neues eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (10. Oktober 2020)

Steht so in der der Freeride 4/20 mit Bild und Text.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2020)

29“ Fanes konnte schon Ende 2019 in Ascheffel bestaunt werden. Es wird Fanes heißen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (13. Oktober 2020)

Fanes 6.0 mit Alu-Hinterbau. Wechsel der Bremsen (von MT7 auf Dominion just-for-fun und aus Neugierde): Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei der Verlegung der Bremsleitung?

Also, eingebaut ist die neue Leitungsführung über den Ausgang am Tretlager hinten und durch die Kettenstreben (rechts und links) schön versteckt, clean und sexy. Aber die Verlegung ist ein absolutes, aufwendiges Gefummel! Die Biegungen der Leitungsführung haben zwar keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Funktion, aber die sind höchst eng und die Leitungsverlegung gestaltet sich widerspenstig.

Zunächst einmal muss die Kettenstrebe teilausgebaut werden, sprich die vordere und hintere Lagerung müssen entfernt werden. Erst dann kann man frei operieren bei der Verlegung zwischen Kettenstrebe und Hauptrahmen. Pro-Tipp: Am besten löst man beide Leitungen. Ich hatte den Schaltzug nicht gelöst und deswegen aus Unachtsamkeit beschädigt beim Trennen von Ketten- und Sitzstrebe mit zuviel ungestümer Kraft.

Bremsleitungen mit festem Banjoanschluss an der Bremszange lassen sich richtungsmäßig ja nur von hinten nach vorne verlegen. Zum Verlegen der neuen Bremsleitung durch die Kettenstrebe wollte ich mir dazu als Hilfe einen Schaltzug durchziehen. Schaltzug und Bremsletung habe ich mir, wie üblich, mit einem Leitungsverbinder verbunden (kleine rote Schraube mit beiderseitigem Linksgewinde...). Die Biegungen an den Ein-/Ausgänge durch die Kettenstrebe sind aber dermaßen eng und verwinkelt, dass sich trotz vorsichtigem Schieben (und nicht Ziehen!) der Leitungen der Leitungsverbinder löste - und sich in der Kettenstrebe verabschiedete und dort nun ein bedauernswertes Dasein fristet. Herausoperiert habe ich den nich wieder bekommen - richtig: Nix zu machen oder zu greifen oder rauszuschütteln, bei den engverwinkelten Ein- und Ausgängen.

Das schöne Zwischenergebnis: Ich hatte keine Führungshilfe mehr im Kanal der Kettenstrebe. Nächster Ansatz war, dass ich mir eine kräftige Kordel mittels Staubsauger durch den Kanal gezogen habe. Aber auch hier, die Ein-/Ausgänge sind derart eng, dass sich stets eine Verknotung und Klebeband von Schnur und Leitung lösten. Die Führungshilfe mittels Schnur ist unbrauchbar. Also auch nix zu machen.

Anbei es sind in den Streben keine Führungsröhrchen verbaut (wie sie zB bei vielen neueren Carbonrahmen einlaminiert sind). Ein freies Durchschieben ohne Führungshilfe gelingt nicht. Denn auch ein Rauhebeln der Leitung, am Ausgang angekommen, mit einem Aal oder einem Draht funzt nicht. Warum? Richtig: Viel zu eng und verwinkelt.

Nun zur Lösung: Nur mittels eines stabilen Drahtes (Gartenbedarf, 1.5er Stärke), den ich durch die Kettenstrebe nach weiterem Gefummel irgendwann durchgeführt bekam, hatte ich die notwendige Führungshilfe und bekam die neue Bremsleitung von hinten nach vorne durch die Kettenstrebe geschoben.
Das Ausrichten und Austarieren der Leitungslängen auf der gesamten Strecke von Kettenstrebe bis zum Ausgang oben am Hauptrahmen ist dann nochmal ein vergleichsweise hoher Aufwand. Drücken, schieben, ziehen, widerspenstig wegen der engen Winkel....viel Aufwand ward es, bis es spannungsfrei passte....

Fazit:
Ich betone gerne nochmal, verbaut schaut die Leitungsverlegung im Hinterbau toll aus. Anwenderfreundlich, auch für den geübten Hobbyschrauber, ist sie leider nicht.


----------



## Sid211985 (13. Oktober 2020)

Dann lass ich meine lieber draußen 🤣
Da hab ich keine Geduld für


----------



## COLKURTZ (13. Oktober 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Dann lass ich meine lieber draußen



Na, da bin aber neugierig! Du hast eine 6.0, richtig? Wie hastn Du die Leitung dann außen verlegt? Meine lange Story oben zog sich nähmlich über zwei Schraubertage . Am Ende des ersten Tages hatte ich entnervt aufgegeben, den letzten Kanal in der Kettenstrebe ausgelassen und die Bremsleitung auf der Kettenstrebe oben entlang geführt. Hübsch fixiert mit Kabelbindern und Panzertape, und ganz knapp so, dass die Leitung und der Kurbelarm sich nicht ins Gehege kamen.
Also, bevor das an Schraubertag 2 dann endlich klappte bei mir, war meine Schrauberehre kurzzeitig doch echt gestört gewesen, lol


----------



## Sid211985 (13. Oktober 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Na, da bin aber neugierig! Du hast eine 6.0, richtig? Wie hastn Du die Leitung dann außen verlegt? Meine lange Story oben zog sich nähmlich über zwei Schraubertage . Am Ende des ersten Tages hatte ich entnervt aufgegeben, den letzten Kanal in der Kettenstrebe ausgelassen und die Bremsleitung auf der Kettenstrebe oben entlang geführt. Hübsch fixiert mit Kabelbindern und Panzertape, und ganz knapp so, dass die Leitung und der Kurbelarm sich nicht ins Gehege kamen.
> Also, bevor das an Schraubertag 2 dann endlich klappte bei mir, war meine Schrauberehre kurzzeitig doch echt gestört gewesen, lol



Gude
Ne hab nen 5er. Aber dort kann man die Leitung auch durch die Kettenstreben fuddeln. Aber wenn ich sehe wie lang du dafür gebraucht hast Werd ich das nicht machen. Hab es eigentlich auch vor gehabt aber ich bin bei sowas nicht der geduldigste. 

Laufräder bauen, kein Thema aber sowas keine Chance


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2020)

Bei der 5er den Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe ging für mich easy. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es mich genervt hat.


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Oktober 2020)

bei meinem Bremsenwechsel von der Cura4 auf die Code RSC hab ich für die Hintere Bremse 4 std.gebraucht und den Hinterbau zerlegt _hahahaha_ ......hab es dann mit einem Schaltzug und sehr viel Geduld geschafft alles durch den Rahmen und den Hinterbau zu fummeln


----------



## oldwoodkai (13. Oktober 2020)

Meinen Rahmen habe ich Anfang des Jahres direkt bei Jürgen abgeholt, ich wohne aber auch nicht so weit weg und sollte die Bremsleitung gleich mitbringen damit ich beim Aufbau nicht gleich schlechte Laune bekomme. Erst wollte ich das nicht da ich meine Räder gerne alleine und in Ruhe zusammen baue.
Die Leitung und den Schaltzug habe ich dann aber mit dem Schrauber zusammen durchgefädelt und auch 
so wie Du auch mit vorgebogenen Drähten dann durch die Schwinge gefrickelt. 
Das war wirklich nicht gut zu machen aber der Schrauber macht das ja öfters und hat es relativ schnell hinbekommen.
Alleine denke ich, hätte ich den Kram wohl auch das eine oder andere mal in die Ecke legen müssen um nicht durchzudrehen. Mal eben schnell ist da echt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone_shaker (14. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen, so hier mal mein Senf zum Bremsleitungswechsel an der Fanes 6 ohne Zerlegearbeiten des Hinterbaues. Ich habe von Cura auf Saint gewechselt. Habe von RockShox das Tool bestellt was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist. Es hat 2 gegenläufige Gewinde also perfekt um auf der einen Seite die alte Leitung aufzudrehen und auf der anderen habe ich eine stinknormale Zugaussenhülle als Zughilfe aufgedreht. Die einzige knifflige Stelle war der Übergang in die Kettenstrebe.
Danach alte Leitung abgeschraubt und neue Leitung drauf und das ganze Retour (hat keine Stunde gedauert )
Das Teil hat den ungefähren Durchmesser der Leitung und kostet nur knappe 4 €.
Hoffe ich konnte etwas weiter helfen


----------



## COLKURTZ (14. Oktober 2020)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> ... Habe von RockShox das Tool bestellt was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist. Es hat 2 gegenläufige Gewinde also perfekt um auf der einen Seite die alte Leitung aufzudrehen ...



Dieser hübsche, rote Leitungsverbinder ist bei mir in der Kettenstrebe verschollen, genau den meinte ich. Dein Vorgehen war exakt mein erster Ansatz gewesen, der bei mir leider nicht funktionierte. Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## bone_shaker (14. Oktober 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Dieser hübsche, rote Leitungsverbinder ist bei mir in der Kettenstrebe verschollen, genau den meinte ich. Dein Vorgehen war exakt mein erster Ansatz gewesen, der bei mir leider nicht funktionierte. Danke für Deine Hilfe.



ok das ist dann ärgerlich, dann hilf fast nur noch die Zerlegevariante


----------



## Halorider (14. Oktober 2020)




----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2020)

Achtung .....ganz wichtig bei dem Video, bitte volle Lautstärke damit die beruhigende Heimorgel im Swinging Modus richtig rüber kommt, sich als Ohrwurm festsetzt und beim späteren schrauben immer mitschwingt, sehr beruhigend  ....... und selbst der Rene braucht zwei Anläufe tztztz bestimmt die Aufregung  wegen der Kamera, sonst macht er das einhändig mit verbundenen Augen


----------



## bone_shaker (14. Oktober 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> Achtung .....ganz wichtig bei dem Video, bitte volle Lautstärke damit die beruhigende Heimorgel im Swinging Modus richtig rüber kommt, sich als Ohrwurm festsetzt und beim späteren schrauben immer mitschwingt, sehr beruhigend  ....... und selbst der Rene braucht zwei Anläufe tztztz bestimmt die Aufregung  wegen der Kamera, sonst macht er das einhändig mit verbundenen Augen


😂😂 powered by Helge Schneider um den Leuten die Angst zu nehmen so muss das 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goof85 (30. November 2020)

Hallo Leute. Ich finde die fanes 6.0 optisch so richtig cool. Suche ein bike mit schönem Alurahmen und keiner 0815 Ausstattung. Die neuen Limited Editions sprangen dabei ins Auge. 
Ich wohne aber in Vorarlberg und fahre gerne auch recht steile Touren mit 1000-1500hm. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrung. Wie ist das ding so im uphill. 
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Sid211985 (30. November 2020)

Goof85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich finde die fanes 6.0 optisch so richtig cool. Suche ein bike mit schönem Alurahmen und keiner 0815 Ausstattung. Die neuen Limited Editions sprangen dabei ins Auge.
> Ich wohne aber in Vorarlberg und fahre gerne auch recht steile Touren mit 1000-1500hm. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrung. Wie ist das ding so im uphill.
> Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.



Also ich kann nur für das 5er Sprechen aber ich denk das ist ziemlich ähnlich. Ich hab keine Kondition und komme dennoch angenehm den Berg hoch. Ich denk mal es kommt eher auf die Lust sich zu quälen und Kondition an. 

Hab ich beides nicht geht aber dennoch


----------



## ollo (30. November 2020)

bisher nur gute Erfahrungen, bedingt durch den steilen Sitzwinkel kommt man gut vorwärts (das war mit ein Grund für die bisherigen Bike Käufe bei Alutech, kein Affe auf dem Schleifstein Gefühl mehr)  und wenn da noch ein Dämpfer mit Lockout bzw. Plattform Dämpfung verbaut ist geht es noch besser...... by the way limitierender Faktor wäre dann noch der Fahrer, also meine Frau würde mich Bergauf auch mit dem Hollandrad versägen


----------



## Chricky86 (30. November 2020)

Goof85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich finde die fanes 6.0 optisch so richtig cool. Suche ein bike mit schönem Alurahmen und keiner 0815 Ausstattung. Die neuen Limited Editions sprangen dabei ins Auge.
> Ich wohne aber in Vorarlberg und fahre gerne auch recht steile Touren mit 1000-1500hm. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrung. Wie ist das ding so im uphill.
> Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.



Also ich bin auch mit der Uphill-Qualität der Fanes sehr zufrieden. Gibt bestimmt Bikes, die leichter den Berg hochgehen -die machen dann aber bergab vermutlich weniger Spaß. Fanes ist halt n super Allrounder und für mich das optimale Bike für alles. 

Hatte vor der 6.0 die E3 Variante in ner ziemlich abfahrtslastigen Ausbaustufe (komplettes Coil-Fahrwerk inkl. 2,9kg schwerer RS Totem ^^), Hammerschmidt Getriebe etc. Selbst mit diesem 17,5kg Biest bin ich zuhause im Bergischen Land regelmäßige Touren von 25-40km mit 600-1000hm gefahren.
Die 6.0 Version hab ich jetzt deutlich gefälliger für Touren aufgebaut (wobei auch 8 Jahre Entwicklungsunterschied bei den Fahrwerkskomponenten nicht zu vernachlässigen sind ;-)  ) und es fährt sich wirklich traumhaft auf Touren. Bin eh niemand, der Jagd nach Bestzeiten bei Anstiegen ist. Verfluchen muss ich den Pflichtteil vor der Abfahrt aber auch nicht mehr. Denke deine Kondition wird sicher was besser sein, wenn du eh schon regelmäßiger solche Touren fährst, da wirste mit der Fanes auch sehr gut zurechtkommen  
Ist dann halt, wie Ollo auch schon gesagt hat, erstmal Übungs-/Trainingssache aber das geht schnell und auch bis dahin hat man schon ein dauerhaftes grinsen im Gesicht, dank der Qualitäten und der Optik einer Fanes


----------



## Goof85 (2. Dezember 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ist schwierig zu entscheiden ohne Probefahrt. Ich überlege noch, tendiere aber zur amore mio formula fanes.


----------



## Halorider (3. Dezember 2020)

Goof85 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Ist schwierig zu entscheiden ohne Probefahrt. Ich überlege noch, tendiere aber zur amore mio formula fanes.


Preisleistung stimmt schonmal


----------



## joernconrad (3. Dezember 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Bin heute die ersten 40km mit der Fanes gefahren. Lief ganz gut, nur andere Reifen müssen drauf, die "e*thirteen LG1" haben mir für die norddeutsche Tiefebene zu viel Grip und das kostet Kraft.
> Was haltet ihr vom Continental "Mountain King" als Allroundreifen?
> Ich suche einen Reifen der auch auf der Waldautobahn und Schotterwegen gut rollt.


Ich benutze meine Fanes (4 26") auch eher im Flachland oder Harz, was schlicht an meiner Wohngegend liegt. Für das von dir beschriebene Terrain benutze ich hinten einen 2,25 Nobby Nic (blau) und vorne einen 2.4er Magic Mary (orange). Beide auf einer Syntace W35 Felge. 
Die Kombi fährt sich auch im Harz sehr gut. Heute kommt nun endlich meine 6er, und durch den Wechsel auf 27,5 wird es nun hinten ein 2,35 NN und vorne (Felgeninnenweite 30 oder 33 steht noch nicht fest, entscheidet sich die nächsten Tage).... Tja, da probiere ich tatsächlich erst mal einen 26er NN, und wenn der auf dem Terrain nicht hält, dann möglicherweise auch wieder den MM. Die Schwalbe-Reifen sind leider recht schwer im Vergleich zu z.B. MAXXIS, halten aber sehr gut! Speziell der MM ist am Vorderrad eine Waffe! 
Bei den Continental Mountain King II hätte ich vor Jahren das Problem mit instabilen Mittelnoppen. Nicht, dass sie gerissen wären, aber die hatten in schnelle Kurven einfach keinen Halt. Aber vielleicht hat sich da in den Jahren ja auch was getan...


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Dezember 2020)

Vorne Grip, hinten rollen = Assegai/RockRazor 

Funktioniert sogar bis Schneematsch aktuell ausgezeichnet, auch wenn ab und an spontane Quersteher überraschen...


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2020)

Alternativ Wolfpack Tires, Vorne und hinten den Enduro oder Vorne Enduro und hinten den Trail, erschreckend wie gut die Reifen rollen und grippen, gefühlt ist man damit immer zu schnell unterwegs.
Wolfpack-Tires.com – Wolfpack-Tires (wolfpack-tires.com)

Wohngegend ist bei mir Identisch mit Deiner und zu den Heimischen "kurz-Trail" immer mit 10-15 Km Anfahrt verbunden, auf Asphalt / Schotter oder Forstautobahn.
Meine bisherigen Lieblinge Maxxis und Contis liegen hier alle im Kartonseit der Fuhrpark auf Wolfpack rollt..... by the way die Maxxis und Contis sind käuflich zu erwerben 

da sind sie drauf


----------



## TheHighlander85 (3. Dezember 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> Alternativ Wolfpack Tires, Vorne und hinten den Enduro oder Vorne Enduro und hinten den Trail, erschreckend wie gut die Reifen rollen und grippen, gefühlt ist man damit immer zu schnell unterwegs.
> Wolfpack-Tires.com – Wolfpack-Tires (wolfpack-tires.com)
> 
> Wohngegend ist bei mir Identisch mit Deiner und zu den Heimischen "kurz-Trail" immer mit 10-15 Km Anfahrt verbunden, auf Asphalt / Schotter oder Forstautobahn.
> ...


Wie sind deine Erfahrungen bei den Wolfpacks in Bezug auf Stabilität der Karkasse und Pannensicherheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. Dezember 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Wie sind deine Erfahrungen bei den Wolfpacks in Bezug auf Stabilität der Karkasse und Pannensicherheit?


bis jetzt keine Ausfälle oder großer verschleiß. 

Den Enduro konnte ich noch nicht im gröberen Gelände fahren daher fehlt mir hier die Erfahrung im Bezug auf Stollenverlust oder Pannensicherheit.
Die anderen Wolfpacks sind bisher bei Pannen unauffällig, gemessen am bisher gefahrenen Luftdruck, vorne 1,2 und hinten zwischen 1,5 und 2 je nach Bike bei 100 kg Systemgewicht. Die Reifen haben alle ein schönes Volumen (Trail, Cross, Enduro und Speed) und die Stollen sitzen da wo sie hingehören. Die Reifen haben alle ein schönes Volumen


----------



## COLKURTZ (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre die Wolfpacks auf der XC Feile und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich finde dieneue Marke auch sympathisch.

Das was Wolfpack mit dem "Enduro" anbietet, würde ich klassenmäßig in die gute AM Klasse einordnen. Mit guten und durchschnittlichen Reifen dieser Klasse bin ich gut bestückt, deswegen gab es für mich noch keinen Grund dort nach Wolfpack zu schauen. Durchschnittzlicher Grip und leicht rollend gibt es auch bei anderen Unbekannteren. Ich bin zb sehr angetan von Vittoria, empfehle den neuen Mazza (vorne), hinten was leichteres dann.


----------



## ollo (4. Dezember 2020)

naja der Enduro ist dem Continental Baron nicht unähnlich, Blockstollen gute Selbstreinigung. Der Wolfpack rollt aber leichter . Nichts gegen die Vittorias, die fahre ich am Rennrad am liebsten,

der Vittoria sieht vom Profil nicht viel anders aus


----------



## joernconrad (10. Dezember 2020)

Sagt mal, wie sieht das bei euch mit der Kettenlinie an der Fanes 6 aus? 
Ich habe eine M8100 verbaut und gerade läuft die Kette ungefähr bei dem 4. oder 5. kleinsten Ritzel, also im 8. oder 9. Gang. Wenn ich dann im 1. Gang fahre, ist hinter dem 32er Kettenblatt natürlich ein ordentlicher "Knick", und am 51 wird ordentlich schräg gezogen... 
Liegt die Kettenlinie bei euch auch so? 🙄
Ich muss aber auch bekennen, dass das meine erste 1x12 ist! 

JJörn


----------



## COLKURTZ (10. Dezember 2020)

Bei einer 12-fach hast Du schon ordentlich Schräglauf. Das ist normal. Die Ketten können das. Übrigens, SRAM 12-fach Ketten laufen noch geschmeidiger als die Shimano, so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Sid211985 (18. Dezember 2020)

Moin, 
Sagt mal hat evtl jemand einen 5er Fanes Rahmen in XL den er evtl verkaufen würde oder gegen meinen in Orange täuscht? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## skateson (23. Dezember 2020)

Hy

Wie schlägt sich die Fanes 6 eigentlich im Bikepark?


----------



## Skwal (23. Dezember 2020)

Meist besser, als ihr Fahrer


----------



## skateson (23. Dezember 2020)

Skwal schrieb:


> Meist besser, als ihr Fahrer


Mich würde auch der Vergleich mit einen downhill Bike interessieren. 

Habe ein AM/Trail Bike und ein downhill bike und überlege mir ein Enduro zuzulegen. Das auf beiden Disziplinen überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich wollte nur nen flotten Spruch raushauen😏

Im Bikepark war ich bisher mit meiner Fanes 5 (sehr dicht an der Version 6) absolut zufrieden, aber der Vergleich zum Downhiller fehlt mir.


----------



## Sid211985 (23. Dezember 2020)

skateson schrieb:


> Mich würde auch der Vergleich mit einen downhill Bike interessieren.
> 
> Habe ein AM/Trail Bike und ein downhill bike und überlege mir ein Enduro zuzulegen. Das auf beiden Disziplinen überzeugt.


Moie, 
Hab in Schladming beides getestet. Downhiller und Enduro, zwar kein Alutech aber Giant Glory und Reign 29. Ich für meinen Teil fand das Enduro viel besser als mit dem Downhiller. Man brauch halt ne gewisse Grund Geschwindigkeit um damit Spaß zu haben.


----------



## ollo (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Sennes, das Alutech DH Bike lässt sich auch als Freerider / Enduro aufbauen nur mal so als Überlegung. Fanes 6.0 = 170/ 170 mm  Federweg und Sennes als Freerider 180 und ?? im Heck.... die Homepage gibt nicht mehr viel her, alles Verkauft.


----------



## skateson (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Chricky86 (6. Januar 2021)

skateson schrieb:


> Mich würde auch der Vergleich mit einen downhill Bike interessieren.
> 
> Habe ein AM/Trail Bike und ein downhill bike und überlege mir ein Enduro zuzulegen. Das auf beiden Disziplinen überzeugt.


Also ich hab zwar keinen Downhiller zum direkten Vergleich, bin aber mit der Fanes 6 rundum zufrieden. Ich kann wunderbar ausgedehnte Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern im Bergischen Land fahren, mit dem gleichen Bike aber auch richtig Spaß im Bikepark haben.
Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich nicht im Rennmodus unterwegs bin und die Bikeparks, die ich besuche nicht unbedingt die härtesten Downhillstrecken haben. Winterberg, Willingen, Flowtrail Stromberg und Saalbach-Hinterglemm/Leogang gehen auf jeden Fall super und auch in Todtnau bin ich schon gut runtergekommen (das es nicht besser war lag aber eher an fehlenden Skillz als an ner Beschränkung durch das Bike).
Bin auch schonmal mit nem Downhiller von nem Freund gefahren, das war zwar insgesamt mehr Sofa-Feeling bei der Abfahrt, fand etwas mehr Rückmeldung vom Untergrund aber eigentlich ganz gut. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht, dass das Bike unnötig bockt ;-)

Hat zwar jetzt nicht direkt was mit dem Bike zu tun, aber passt ganz allgemein... Freunde, die dieses Jahr in Saalbach sowohl Enduro als auch Downhillbike dabei hatten, sind maximal nen halben Tag aufm Downhiller gewesen, da die Enduros inzwischen einfach so gut sind, dass die eine bessere Gesamtperformance abliefern, sofern man nicht auf die letzten Zehntel bei ner Abfahrt aus ist. Und diese geniale Allroundperformance würde ich der Fanes 6 definitiv attestieren. Bin vorher die 3er Variante gefahren und war damit schon sehr glücklich -das aktuelle Modell ist aber nochmal ein riesiger Schritt nach vorne 

Und da der Trend bei den Parks ja auch eh eher Richtung flowiger statt rumpeliger geht ist auch das noch ein Argument pro "potentem" Enduro ;-)


----------



## Sid211985 (8. Januar 2021)

Moie, 
Ne frage aber wie kann das sein das bei meinem 5er Fanes der Stahlfeder Dämpfer an der Wippe anschlägt 🤣

Einbaulänge 216x63mm. Beim ausfedern stößt der Rebound Knopf an. Verstehe das nicht wieso es so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (8. Januar 2021)

Kannst du das Ende des Dämpfers nicht um 180° drehen?


----------



## Sid211985 (8. Januar 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Kannst du das Ende des Dämpfers nicht um 180° drehen?


Oh man 🤣
Da wäre ich als letztes drauf gekommen


----------



## Duc851 (9. Januar 2021)

Mist, hätte ich mal eine Remote-Zugstufe mit einer biegsamen Welle empfohlen 😅😅 Das wäre eine spannende Umsetzung geworden.


----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2021)

Irgend jemand, ich glaube @ollo hat hier mal für eine Fanes V2 gepostet, welches Lager vermutlich hinüber ist, wenn es bei bestimmten Kurbelwinkeln knackt. Ich finde den Post nicht. Kann man das bitte nochmal posten?


----------



## Risiko (13. März 2021)

Bei meinem fanes waren eigentlich immer alle Lager kaputt 😞


----------



## ollo (13. März 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Irgend jemand, ich glaube @ollo hat hier mal für eine Fanes V2 gepostet, welches Lager vermutlich hinüber ist, wenn es bei bestimmten Kurbelwinkeln knackt. Ich finde den Post nicht. Kann man das bitte nochmal posten?


echt . ...... das muss aber schon etliche Monde her sein wenn ich das war . Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Lagerprobleme bei meinen Fanesen, die laufen aller noch mit den ersten Lagersätzen.

Wo knackt es denn ?


----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2021)

Bei rechte Kurbel 2 Uhr knackt es 😅
Gelegentlich auch bei linke Kurbel 2 Uhr.

Meine Hauptlager und die Lager der Wippe sind noch die ersten. Horst-Link hat "schon" neue benötigt. Sowohl Ketten-, als auch Sitzstreben jeweils 1x gebrochen. Toi Toi Toi ie aktuellen Streben halten schon relativ lange. 

Wenn ich das Hinterrad hin und her drücke und dabei an die Lagerstellen fasse ist kein Spiel feststellbar.
An die Hauptlager komme ich mit meinen Pfoten nicht. Nachdem ich grad wenig Lust habe das Bike zu zerlegen weil es bei dem momentanen Wetter immer vor Dreck steht habe ich auf eine "indirekte Ferndiagnose" gehofft 😅

Dann muss ich wohl prophylaktisch neue Lager bestellen damit ich beim Zerlegen direkt Instand setzen kann.

Hat mittlerweile ein Hersteller gut gedichtete Max-Lager? Die Enduro Bearings sind beschissen gedichtet.

Die Hauptlager freuen sich bestimmt über eine Stützhülse, sofern bei der V2 Platz dafür ist.


----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2021)

Falls jemand zufällig Carbon-Sitzstreben abzugeben hat wäre ich interessiert 😁

PS: Das mit den gebrochenen Streben soll kein bashing sein. Meine Fanes war halt eine der ersten... Noch ohne verstärkten Hinterbau.


----------



## ollo (13. März 2021)

Pedale fest ? Kurbellager / Innenlager fest? Im sitzen oder im stehen?  Steuersatz ? Gabelkrone? alle Schrauben an den Lagern fest ? Horstlink Schrauben fest ?

2 Uhr ist ja mit eine Kurbelstellung wo die Kraft in den antrieb eingeleitet wird, bei meiner Allmountain war es die Schraubverbindung Sitzstrebe / Wippe die sich gelöst hat und nach erneuter Befestigung mit 14 Nm und Schraubensicherung ist ruhe


----------



## ollo (13. März 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Falls jemand zufällig Carbon-Sitzstreben abzugeben hat wäre ich interessiert 😁
> 
> PS: Das mit den gebrochenen Streben soll kein bashing sein. Meine Fanes war halt eine der ersten... Noch ohne verstärkten Hinterbau.


26 Zoll ??? Ich habe noch die von meiner Allmountain. Die sind ohne Verstellung der Länge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2021)

Danke für die Tipps, ich krieg das schon gelöst. Wollte nur die Abkürzung nehmen 😁
Jo 26" 
Sitzstrebe für Nadellager oder Igus?


----------



## ollo (13. März 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, ich krieg das schon gelöst. Wollte nur die Abkürzung nehmen 😁
> Jo 26"
> Sitzstrebe für Nadellager oder Igus?


Igus!  Die Nadellager Kettenstreben lassen sich aber durch Aufbohren auf Igus umrüsten, schon an der Signature Fanes gemacht


----------



## ollo (13. März 2021)




----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2021)

Aah, ich sehe die hast die alte Fanes v/h komplett 27.5! Das geht bei der V2 bedeutend besser als bei den Nachfolgern 👍
Ich hab diverse Setups durch. 222mm Dämpfer mit 26", 27.5 v/h aber als Mullet h26 v27.5 mit 216mm dämpfer taugt mir die alte Lady am Besten. Ich schreib dir nachher ne PN wegen der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Aah, ich sehe die hast die alte Fanes v/h komplett 27.5! Das geht bei der V2 bedeutend besser als bei den Nachfolgern 👍
> Ich hab diverse Setups durch. 222mm Dämpfer mit 26", 27.5 v/h aber als Mullet h26 v27.5 mit 216mm dämpfer taugt mir die alte Lady am Besten. Ich schreib dir nachher ne PN wegen der Sitzstrebe.


ne ne , die Signature Fanes vom Bild hängt jetzt an der Wand und ist einer 5 er gewichen . Die Allmountain Fanes habe ich von 26 auf 27,5 umgebaut.


----------



## weezeewee (7. April 2021)

Moin in die Runde,
sind Fanes Fahrer am Start, die mir zuverlässig das Dämpfereinbaumaß der Fanes 5.0 Race Ready (Double Barrel Air CS) nennen können. Möchte meine 5er gegen Ende des Jahres mal wieder auf den neuesten Stand bringen u u.a. den Dämpfer wechseln. Liebäugele mit dem Kitsuma von Cane Creek. Habe nur gar keine Ahnung, welche Ausführung passen würde. Gibt es eg Leute hier, die die Fanes 5.0 mit nem Coil Dämpfer fahren? Wenn ja, welchen u musstet ihr dafür den Schlitten wechseln?
Grüße


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2021)

Der Schlitten bestimmt das Einbaumaß, nicht das Federmedium. Der Schlitten, der serienmäßig an der 5.0 verbaut wurde, ist für einen 216x63 gedacht, der neue Schlitten von der 6.0 ist für metrische Dämpfer mit 230x65 vorgesehen.
Der Schlitten kostet 50€ soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Rissi16 (11. April 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> schönes Bike Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Zu den Reifen und Deinem Einsatzzweck wäre ein absoluter Underdog die richtige Wahl, Wolfpack Tires.  Die Contis, Maxxis sind hier von allen Rädern  runtergeflogen (wer also noch günstig Reifen braucht .)  Die Wolfpack haben den Gripp und die Dämpfung er Maxxis, das leichte abrollen der Contis, hier speziell die Black Chili Varianten, sind preislich und vom Gewicht interessant und alle Tubles Ready. Der Entwickler hat für Schwalbe und Conti gearbeitet,------- für mich die besten Reifen der letzten 20 Jahre





ollo schrieb:


> schönes Bike Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Zu den Reifen und Deinem Einsatzzweck wäre ein absoluter Underdog die richtige Wahl, Wolfpack Tires.  Die Contis, Maxxis sind hier von allen Rädern  runtergeflogen (wer also noch günstig Reifen braucht .)  Die Wolfpack haben den Gripp und die Dämpfung er Maxxis, das leichte abrollen der Contis, hier speziell die Black Chili Varianten, sind preislich und vom Gewicht interessant und alle Tubles Ready. Der Entwickler hat für Schwalbe und Conti gearbeitet,------- für mich die besten Reifen der letzten 20 Jahre


@ ollo,
welchen Reifen bzw. Reifencombo würdest du für meinen Verwendungszweck von Wolfpack empfehlen? Hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten die Conti MK geholt, der für meine Strecken super rollt. Aber, sobald es nass wird, wird es teilweise recht unangenehm, vor allem am Vorderrad. 
Dachte mir, der Enduro von Wolpack ist vielleicht etwas viel. Was hälst du vom Trail am Vorderrad und hinten den Cross oder Race?

Danke
Gruß Rissi


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2021)

Ich hatte Trail 2,25 am ICB 2.0 vorne und hinten, der 2.4 war damals als ich sie montiert hatte nicht verfügbar. Rollt gut, vorne fehlte mir aber immer irgendwie etwas der Grip, man musste sich doch ein wenig zurück halten. Habe jetzt vorne Enduro 2.4 dran, leider erst einmal mit ein wenig Schnee fahren können bevor mich die Allergie ausser Betrieb gesetzt hat. Machte da erstmal einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (11. April 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> @ ollo,
> welchen Reifen bzw. Reifencombo würdest du für meinen Verwendungszweck von Wolfpack empfehlen? Hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten die Conti MK geholt, der für meine Strecken super rollt. Aber, sobald es nass wird, wird es teilweise recht unangenehm, vor allem am Vorderrad.
> Dachte mir, der Enduro von Wolpack ist vielleicht etwas viel. Was hälst du vom Trail am Vorderrad und hinten den Cross oder Race?
> 
> ...


Moin Rissi,

der Enduro sieht nur so aus als ob er schlecht rollt  . Im Vergleich mit z.B. dem Baron dem er sehr ähnlich sieht, sind das Welten. Rollt gut,  grippt gut. Ich fahre im Moment Vorne den Enduro und hinten den Trail, konnte den aber auch erst bei Schnee und im leichten Gelände fahren. Bin gespannt auf die Runde im Bikepark mit der Reifenkombi.  Alternativ den Trail vorne und hinten den Race  oder andersrum, die Profile sind ehr ähnlich


----------



## Rissi16 (13. April 2021)

Moin,
nochmals besten Dank für die Infos.
Heute habe ich meine Fanes6.0 vom Winterdreck befreit. Dabei ist mir zum wiederholten aufgefallen, dass sich mein Hinterrad sehr schwer einbauen lässt. 
Ich muss den Hinterbau auseinander drücken damit das Rad in die Aufnahme rutscht. Vorher entferne ich noch die Bremsbeläge damit es leichter geht.
Ist das bei euren Fanes auch so? Oder habt ihr einen Tipp wie es leichter geht?

Gruß Rissi


----------



## ollo (13. April 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> nochmals besten Dank für die Infos.
> Heute habe ich meine Fanes6.0 vom Winterdreck befreit. Dabei ist mir zum wiederholten aufgefallen, dass sich mein Hinterrad sehr schwer einbauen lässt.
> Ich muss den Hinterbau auseinander drücken damit das Rad in die Aufnahme rutscht. Vorher entferne ich noch die Bremsbeläge damit es leichter geht.
> ...


what 

 ruf mal beim Jürgen an und frag ob Du den Rahmen auseinanderdrücken kannst, damit das dauerhaft leichter geht. Das es manchmal etwas frimmelig ist, normal aber Bremsbeläge dafür ausbauen, ne das sollte nicht sein


----------



## COLKURTZ (25. April 2021)

Jürgen habe ich schon angeschrieben und ich hoffe, er hat noch einen.....

Fanes 5.0 Dämpferbock (vordere Dämpferaufnahme) für 216x63: Hat einer von Euch noch einen, den er mir verkaufen möchte...PN ....Danke

Edit. Jü hat noch einen für mich. Erledigt


----------



## ollo (28. April 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Jürgen habe ich schon angeschrieben und ich hoffe, er hat noch einen.....
> 
> Fanes 5.0 Dämpferbock (vordere Dämpferaufnahme) für 216x63: Hat einer von Euch noch einen, den er mir verkaufen möchte...PN ....Danke
> 
> Edit. Jü hat noch einen für mich. Erledigt


und haste was bekommen ??


----------



## COLKURTZ (28. April 2021)

Ja, Jürgen hatte noch einen. Kommt morgen oder so an. Glück gehabt, ungewöhnlich...? Was meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. April 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ja, Jürgen hatte noch einen. Kommt morgen oder so an. Glück gehabt, ungewöhnlich...? Was meinst Du?


ungewöhnlich eher nicht, der Teilemarkt ist wie leergefegt, seit vier tagen suche ich eine XT Kassette 10 Fach 11-32 , nix zu finden...... zum Glück hatte der örtliche noch eine ...für 75 € 
Gestern habe ich durch Zufall meine "Alte" Dämpferaufnahme in der Restekiste gefunden, hatte gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm das ich die noch habe ...... Pandemiealzheimer so zu sagen🤪


----------



## AndiPedale (2. Mai 2021)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen - mit der Antwort von Alutech konnte ich leider nix anfangen.

ich hab eine Fanes 3 und will den Radstand erweitern. Allerdings verschiebt sich der Sattel der Achsaufnahme bei Druck auf dem Pedal. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das nicht passiert?

Danke euch.


----------



## Duc851 (2. Mai 2021)

Da ist eine Madenschraube von vorne mit der du das Achsinlay gegen Verschieben nach vorne sichern kannst.

(Bauteil Nr. 24)


----------



## RedRaven (2. Mai 2021)

...und, ja, man kann sie sch...lecht erreichen, der Inbus sollte lang sein und nicht "abgenudelt"


----------



## Duc851 (2. Mai 2021)

Bei so einer alten Fanes muss man die Madenschraube mit Sicherheit erst vorsichtig gangbar machen, wenn sie noch nie benutzt wurde. 
Kriechöl und immer etwas vor-und zurück drehen. 
Sicherstellen, dass das Werkzeug ordentlich in der Madenschraube sitzt. Am Besten vorher mit Druckluftpistole und Kriechöl reinigen.


----------



## AndiPedale (2. Mai 2021)

Ah. Schonmal vielen Dank. Dh die Madenschraube ist irgendwo im Rahmen? Versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Mai 2021)

In der Zeichnung oben die Nummer 24. Wenn du von vorne auf das Ausfallende guckst solltest du mindestens ein Loch sehen,  evtl. Steht der Gewindestift auch raus.
Wie oben schon erwähnt, mach erstmal alles gründlich sauber und sprüh Kriechöl wie WD40 drauf und lass das mindestens eine Nacht seine Arbeit machen. Versuch dann erst die Stifte weiter rein zu drehen.


----------



## bone_shaker (2. Mai 2021)

AndiPedale schrieb:


> Ah. Schonmal vielen Dank. Dh die Madenschraube ist irgendwo im Rahmen? Versteh ich das richtig?


Auf dem Foto was du gepostet hast kommt im Normalfall von links die Madenschraube aus dem Rahmen und drückt gegen die schwarze Platte in der die Hinterachse sitzt. So ist’s zumindest bei der 6er Fanes. Man möge mich berichtigen wenn es damals nicht so war. Und wie Lt. Animal gepostet hat auf der anderen Seite spiegelverkehrt logischerweise


----------



## bone_shaker (2. Mai 2021)

Und so sieht’s von der Rückseite aus. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde die Bohrung sauber machen und das Gewinde nicht beschädigen und dann die Madenschraube versuchen zu verdrehen. Vorausgesetzt sie ist überhaupt noch an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## Duc851 (2. Mai 2021)

Ist bei der V3 identisch.
Geschraubt wird von vorne (also entgegengesetzt der Fahrtrichtung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiPedale (8. Mai 2021)

Danke an Alle. Ging super.


----------



## Rad-ab (14. Mai 2021)

Hätte auch eine Frage:
passen an den neuen Fanes Hope Bremsen mit Hope 220er Floating Discs? Ohne irgendwo zu schleifen?
Oder ist das zuviel des guten?

Hat da wer Erfahrungen? Besten Dank


----------



## joernconrad (16. Mai 2021)

Mir ist gestern bei einer längeren Tour aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterrad der Fanes 6 etwas schief steht. Also nicht in Laufeichtung, sondern von hinten gesehen nicht richtig senkrecht.
Ich habe dann mal die Lager zwischen Sitz-und Kettenstrebe auseinandergeschraubt, und auf der Nicht-Anteiebsseite war ziemlich Spannung in der ganzen Angelegenheit.
Ohne Lagerbolzen waren dann die Bohrungen auf der Antriebsseite passig, auf der Nicht-Anteiebsseite war ein Versatz von 6-7mm. Erst mit etwas Kraftaufwand konnte ich den Bolzen wieder einsetzten. Vermutlich "zieht" die Kettenstrebe auf dieser Seite die Sitzstrebe etwas nach unten, was den Schießstand bewirkt.
Hast sowas einer von auch schon mal gehabt?


----------



## ollo (16. Mai 2021)

joernconrad schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern bei einer längeren Tour aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterrad der Fanes 6 etwas schief steht. Also nicht in Laufeichtung, sondern von hinten gesehen nicht richtig senkrecht.
> Ich habe dann mal die Lager zwischen Sitz-und Kettenstrebe auseinandergeschraubt, und auf der Nicht-Anteiebsseite war ziemlich Spannung in der ganzen Angelegenheit.
> Ohne Lagerbolzen waren dann die Bohrungen auf der Antriebsseite passig, auf der Nicht-Anteiebsseite war ein Versatz von 6-7mm. Erst mit etwas Kraftaufwand konnte ich den Bolzen wieder einsetzten. Vermutlich "zieht" die Kettenstrebe auf dieser Seite die Sitzstrebe etwas nach unten, was den Schießstand bewirkt.
> Hast sowas einer von auch schon mal gehabt?


doof ist es ja ! Besser ist es die Bilder an Alutech zu schicken dann bekommst Du Hilfe


----------



## joernconrad (29. Mai 2021)

So, gestern habe ich mal den Jürgen in seiner Werkstatt besucht, und jetzt ist wieder alles prima.
Oh man, als ich da so die frisch geschweißten Rahmen gesehen haben… In die Werkstatt hätte ich sofort mit einziehen und noch stundenlang mit Jürgen plaudern können! Der Laden wird mich bestimmt noch einiges an Geld kosten. Und auch das werde ich wieder mit einem fetten Grinsen bezahlen


----------



## Ludwig727 (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe eine Frage zum Fanes 3.0
Ich möchte einen "RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air 216x63mm" Dämpfer verbauen und benötige jetzt noch die passenden Buchsen. Wenn ich das richtig messe wären das unten 27,4 mm x 8mm richtig?
Oben ist der Dämpfer rechts und links mit je einer m6 Schraube befestigt, was benötige ich da für ein Lager mit M6 innengewinde?

Danke für die Hilfe Gruss Louis


----------



## Ropo123 (29. Mai 2021)

Die Schrauben Dämpferanbindung oben gehen in eine Achse mit Gewinde, da werden die beiden Schrauben jeweils links und rechts reingeschraubt.
Die Buchsen sind oben 22,2x8 und unten 27,4x8mm.


----------



## Ludwig727 (29. Mai 2021)

Danke für die rasche Antwort, die Achse mit Gewinde kann ich vermutlich nur bei alutech direkt beziehen?

Und gleich noch eine weitere Frage:
Ich benötige eine neue Gabel welche die originale 170mm Lyrik erstzt. Ich dachte dabei an eine "RockShox Lyrik Select RC DebonAir Boost 27,5" 160mm
Nun sind aber meine alten 26" Laufräder nicht mehr kompatibel.
Ist ein neues 27.5 "Laufrad vorne und mein altes 26" hinten empfehlenswert?
Durch die 10mm weniger Federweg der neuen Gabel dürfte die Geometrie ja ca. gleichbleiben?


----------



## ollo (29. Mai 2021)

Ludwig727 schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort, die Achse mit Gewinde kann ich vermutlich nur bei alutech direkt beziehen?
> 
> Und gleich noch eine weitere Frage:
> Ich benötige eine neue Gabel welche die originale 170mm Lyrik erstzt. Ich dachte dabei an eine "RockShox Lyrik Select RC DebonAir Boost 27,5" 160mm
> ...


das wäre dann neumodischer Kram Namens Mulletbike   Entscheidend ist nicht nur der Federweg sondern auch welchen Vorlauf hat die 27,5 Gabel und welche Einbauhöhe. eine 170 mm Gabel mit 580 mm und eine 160 mm Gabel mit 590 mm sind dann wohl gleich, dann noch das 27,5 Vorderrad und das kleinere Hinterrad ..... nicht wirklich. 🤔 Bau Dir wenn möglich gleich ein 27,5 Zoll Hinterrad ein, das sollte bei der Fanes 3 passen, bei der Signatur mit verstellbaren Kettenstreben geht es .

hier mal die Signatur Fanes mit 26 Zoll Gabel und 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern ( in die BOS Gabel passt auch 27,5 rein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (29. Mai 2021)

Für die Fanes 3.0 sucht man sich einen seltenen 210x60 Dämpfer. Dann geht die mit 27.5 gut. 
Die Fanes 2.0 ist tiefer als die 3er, weshalb da 27.5 gut funktioniert.


----------



## Ludwig727 (30. Mai 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist nicht nur der Federweg sondern auch welchen Vorlauf hat die 27,5 Gabel und welche Einbauhöhe. eine 170 mm Gabel mit 580 mm und eine 160 mm Gabel mit 590 mm sind dann wohl gleich, dann noch das 27,5 Vorderrad und das kleinere Hinterrad ..... nicht wirklich. 🤔 Bau Dir wenn möglich gleich ein 27,5 Zoll Hinterrad ein, das sollte bei der Fanes 3 passen, bei der Signatur mit verstellbaren Kettenstreben geht es .


Das Einbaumass meiner alten 26" 170mm Lyrik beträgt 555mm die neue 27.5" 160mm Lyrik 552mm
Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob du dich vielleicht irrst. Im Einbaumass ist ja der Federweg berücksichtigt sprich eine neue 170mm Lyrik hat +10mm --> 562mm
Laufradunterschied von 26 zu 27.5" beträgt 25mm / 2 wären 12.5mm
Um die exakt gleiche geometrie zu erhalten würde ich eine Gabel mit einem Einbaumass von 555-12.5mm also 542mm benötigen. Oder binn ich völlig falsch gewickelt? In dem Falle würde ich sogar eine 150mm Lyrik benötigen die hat 542 mm.



Duc851 schrieb:


> Für die Fanes 3.0 sucht man sich einen seltenen 210x60 Dämpfer. Dann geht die mit 27.5 gut.
> Die Fanes 2.0 ist tiefer als die 3er, weshalb da 27.5 gut funktioniert.


Ich habe einen Manitou Swinger mit 215 x 63, wäre dies ein vertretbarer Kompromiss? Überwiegen die Vorteile von 27.5" die etwas höhere Tretlagerposition?
Zudem habe ich hinten eine 12-135mm Steckachse, dieses Mass gibt es nicht für 27.5" Felgen. Kann ich da einfach eine 12-142mm Steckachse nehmen und den Rahmen 7mm auseinander drücken?


----------



## Duc851 (30. Mai 2021)

Die Fanes 3.0 sollte hinten schon Achs-Inlays haben, damit du zwischen 135mm und 142mm wechseln kannst. 
Rahmen aufbiegen ist keine Option. Abgesehen von der Material Belastung passt Bremsscheibenposition etc. dann nicht mehr. 

Mir wäre die 3.0 mit 215mm Dämpfer und 27.5" Hinterrad zu hoch. Einige hier behaupten es würde sich gut fahren. Das kann ich nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## ollo (30. Mai 2021)

Ludwig727 schrieb:


> Das Einbaumass meiner alten 26" 170mm Lyrik beträgt 555mm die neue 27.5" 160mm Lyrik 552mm
> Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob du dich vielleicht irrst. Im Einbaumass ist ja der Federweg berücksichtigt sprich eine neue 170mm Lyrik hat +10mm --> 562mm
> Laufradunterschied von 26 zu 27.5" beträgt 25mm / 2 wären 12.5mm
> Um die exakt gleiche geometrie zu erhalten würde ich eine Gabel mit einem Einbaumass von 555-12.5mm also 542mm benötigen. Oder binn ich völlig falsch gewickelt? In dem Falle würde ich sogar eine 150mm Lyrik benötigen die hat 542 mm.
> ...


ein Zoll hat doch 2,54 cm dann sind 1,5 Zoll = 3,81 cm / 2 = 1,9 (19 mm) 
Da die Einbauhöhe im Unterschied nur 3 mm zwischen den Gabeln ausmacht sind sie so zusagen gleich. Jetzt noch das größere Vorderrad mit +19 mm und dazu das kleinere Hinterrad, macht das ganze Hecklastiger.

Wie @duc 851 schon geschrieben hat sind in den Ausfallenden Plättchen verschraubt die die Einbaubreite von 142 auf 135 reduzieren, die lassen sich entfernen und schon hast Du 12 x 142 . Wenn meine Signatur wieder auf eigenen Rädern steht messe ich die Trelagerhöhe mal nach


----------



## ollo (3. Juni 2021)

noch mal zur Tretlagerhöhe meiner umgebauten Signatur Fanes,  gemessen 35 cm (Fußboden Mitte Tretlager)


----------



## Rissi16 (20. Juni 2021)

Moin,

bei meiner Fanes 6.0 klappern leider die Leitungen im Rahmen. Mittlerweile gehen mir diese Geräusche auf die Nerven und ich will etwas dagegen unternehmen.
Hat schon mal jemand eine Dachrinnenbürste in den Rahmen gesteckt und damit erfolgreich die Geräusche behoben?
Und falls ja, welchen Durchmesser der Dachrinnenbürste würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruß Rissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juni 2021)

Die Züge/Leitungen entweder mit den Haltern spannen (hat bei mir nicht bei allem funktioniert) oder aber stauchen und fixieren (das ist bei mir erfolgreich gewesen).


----------



## Rissi16 (20. Juni 2021)

Mit Leitungen stauchen habe ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich gleich versuchen. Das Spannen der Leitungen hatte bei mir auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
Vielen Dank 👍


----------



## Rissi16 (20. Juni 2021)

Dein Tipp ist super. 👍
Ich war vorhin noch 25 km mit der Fanes unterwegs, das klappern ist weg. 🙂


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juni 2021)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## fofiman (21. Juni 2021)

Noise Protection
					






					www.capgo.de
				




Funktioniert ganz hervorragend.


----------



## bone_shaker (22. Juni 2021)

@ fofiman
hast du die Teile von unten durch den Rahmen eingeführt, oder oben seitlich hinter der Klemmung ? Hatte das auch schon mal auf Anraten versucht aber dabei hat sich das Schaumstoff aufs übelste zerlegt am oberen Einlass. Und 15 Euro mal schnell in den Wind schiessen war mir dann doch zu blöd und ich hab’s klappern lassen


----------



## bone_shaker (22. Juni 2021)

fofiman schrieb:


> Noise Protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hab’s mit denen probiert


----------



## Rissi16 (22. Juni 2021)

Moin,
meine Züge klappern nun nicht mehr, aber Ruhe ist deswegen nicht.
Seit ca. zwei Wochen habe ich ein immer wieder auftretendes knarzen beim kräftigen pedalieren in ruppigen Gelände.
Bisher bin ich mit dem Ausschlussverfahren nicht auf das "Problem" gestoßen.
Ich habe mich bis jetzt von vorn bis zur Mitte vorgearbeitet, leider ohne Erfolg. Gabel ausgebaut, Lager + Vorbau und Lenker gereinigt & gefettet, knarzen leider noch da. 
Anschließend Pedalen, Tretlager und Kurbel ausgebaut und gefettet, knarzen noch da. 
Danach Sattel und Sattelstütze demontiert, gereinigt & gefettet, knarzen noch da.
Jetzt geht es an den Hinterbau.

Gibt es am Hinterbau der Fanes 6.0 neuralgische Punkte die zum knarzen neigen? 
Der Hinterbau ist aus Alu.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Rissi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2021)

Das Hauptlager.  Viel Spaß beim Ausschlagen.
Wie als ist der Bock?


----------



## Rissi16 (22. Juni 2021)

Der Bock ist 9 Monate alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2021)

Bei meinem 4er Fanes mit Pinion von 2014 waren nach 10 Monaten die Hinterbaulager durch.  
Haben die das Problem immer noch nicht im Griff?

Meine Lösung kann man hier ab Seite 83 bis 86 nachlesen., das  hält seit dem.


----------



## Rissi16 (23. Juni 2021)

Ach du meine Güte, ich hoffe es wird nicht so schlimm.
Welches von den vielen Lagern ist das Hauptlager? Ich finde keine Explosionzeichnung der Fanes 6.0, kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank
Gruß Rissi


----------



## Mc0815 (23. Juni 2021)

Das Problem mit dem Knarzen habe ich bei meiner Fanes 6.0 auch. Bei mir sind es die Lager bzw eigentlich nur Staub an den Lagestellen an den Ausfallenden. Spül die mal mit dem Gartenschlauch durch, trockne das ganze (ziehe immer so gut es geht ein altes Tuch durch) und Sprüh etwas Öl rein. Bei mir ist das knarzen dann normalerweise für 1-2 Ausfahrten weg. So geil sich die Fanes auch fährt, das geknarze nervt echt übelst....


----------



## fofiman (23. Juni 2021)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> @ fofiman
> hast du die Teile von unten durch den Rahmen eingeführt, oder oben seitlich hinter der Klemmung ? Hatte das auch schon mal auf Anraten versucht aber dabei hat sich das Schaumstoff aufs übelste zerlegt am oberen Einlass. Und 15 Euro mal schnell in den Wind schiessen war mir dann doch zu blöd und ich hab’s klappern lassen


@bone_shaker 
ich habe die durch das Steuuerrohr bzw. Tretlager eingefädelt. Kann sein, dass ich die über einen Draht geschoben habe, das weiß ich nicht mehr genau. War sehr fummelig, aber das Ergebnis ist gut


----------



## bone_shaker (23. Juni 2021)

Ja 


fofiman schrieb:


> @bone_shaker
> ich habe die durch das Steuuerrohr bzw. Tretlager eingefädelt. Kann sein, dass ich die über einen Draht geschoben habe, das weiß ich nicht mehr genau. War sehr fummelig, aber das Ergebnis ist gut


da ist natürlich auch noch ne Option auf die man hätte kommen könnte 🤔🙈 
Gabel geht demnächst eh zum Service da bietet es sich gerade zu an das mit zu machen. Danke dir


----------



## ollo (28. Juni 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Der Bock ist 9 Monate alt.


das Hauptlager ist das unten hinter dem Sattelrohr in der Nähe des Tretlagres.
Das Knarzen hatte ich auch vor kurzem, es waren die Horstlinklager *. Bolzen raus, neu gefettet und mit 12 NM wieder angezogen und ruhe ist 

* falls Du fragst wo die sind, Hinten die Verbindung zwischen Sitz und Kettenstrebe


----------



## Rissi16 (28. Juni 2021)

Besten Dank für die Info.
Mittlerweile habe eine Explosionszeichnung bekommen und kenne nun die Gegebenheiten.
Bis jetzt ist das Knarzen noch nicht behoben, arbeite mich langsam vor.
Gestern hatte ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut, alles gesäubert, gefettet und wieder eingebaut, knarzen ist immernoch da. 🙂


----------



## Rissi16 (30. Juni 2021)

@ Ollo,

ich habe heute auch meine Horstlink von meiner Fanes demontiert, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder montiert. Die Lager sind noch in Ordnung und laufen widerstandslos rund. Allerdings war viel Dreck und vor allem Sand um die Lager.
Allerdings steht bei mir in der Zeichnung ein Anzugsmoment von 24 Nm. 🤔

Machst du Schraubensicherung an die Bolzen?

Demnächst noch testen ob die Horslink das Knarzgeräusch verursachten.

Gruß Rissi


----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> @ Ollo,
> 
> ich habe heute auch meine Horstlink von meiner Fanes demontiert, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder montiert. Die Lager sind noch in Ordnung und laufen widerstandslos rund. Allerdings war viel Dreck und vor allem Sand um die Lager.
> Allerdings steht bei mir in der Zeichnung ein Anzugsmoment von 24 Nm. 🤔
> ...


Moin,

ich hatte das an meiner Fanes 1.0 (Signatur) gewartet, da sind Rillenkugellager verbaut, die waren auch in Ordnung. Die Schraube an der Innenseite würde bei 24 Nm abreißen, aber grundsätzlich waren die Bolzen bei mir zu lose, daher das knarzen. Schraubensicherung hab ich nicht verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (30. Juni 2021)

Die Horstlinks unterscheiden sich je nach Baujahr deutlich. 
Fanes 1.0 Nadellager
Fanes 3.0 Gleitlager
Fanes 6.0 Kugellager

Von daher sind die höheren Anzugsdrehmomente der 6.0 durchaus plausibel. 24Nm wäre das normale Anzugsdrehmoment einer M8 Schraube. 
Wie Ollo richtigerweise angemerkt hat würden die Horstlink-Schrauben der Fanes 1.0 bis 3.0 bei 24Nm bereits abreißen. Selbst 18Nm halte ich persönlich für sportlich, aber wenn es funktioniert. Ich bin eher bei 10-15Nm (handfest mit Schraubensicherung an der Schraube. Kontermadenschraube ohne Schraubensicherung). 
6.0 kenne ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2021)

und wie Duc851 richtig schreibt hat die Signatur natürlich Nadellager und keine Rillenkugellager


----------



## Rissi16 (30. Juni 2021)

Alles klar, besten Dank. 👍
Habe vorhin dreimal auf die Zeichnung geschaut bezüglich Drehmoment.


----------



## Duc851 (30. Juni 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> und wie Duc851 richtig schreibt hat die Signatur natürlich Nadellager und keine Rillenkugellager


Klugscheißermodus an:
Genau genommen hat die Fanes 1.0 für radiale Kräfte Nadellager und für axiale Kräfte Gleitlager (Igus Anlaufscheiben).
Daher sollte man es beim Anzugsdrehmoment der Horstlinks nicht übertreiben. Die Anlaufscheiben können sich durchaus ins Alu einarbeiten wenn zu viel Spannung drauf ist. Das ist mir bei der Wippe passiert (Titanschrauben mit Anlaufscheiben). Die Wippe war nicht sauber ausdistanziert - ärgerlich.

Die 6.0 mit Rillenkugellagern ist am Horstlink konstruktionsbedingt wohl deutlich unempfindlicher.


----------



## ollo (1. Juli 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> *Klugscheißermodus an:*
> Genau genommen hat die Fanes 1.0 für radiale Kräfte Nadellager und für axiale Kräfte Gleitlager (Igus Anlaufscheiben).
> Daher sollte man es beim Anzugsdrehmoment der Horstlinks nicht übertreiben. Die Anlaufscheiben können sich durchaus ins Alu einarbeiten wenn zu viel Spannung drauf ist. Das ist mir bei der Wippe passiert (Titanschrauben mit Anlaufscheiben). Die Wippe war nicht sauber ausdistanziert - ärgerlich.
> 
> Die 6.0 mit Rillenkugellagern ist am Horstlink konstruktionsbedingt wohl deutlich unempfindlicher.



einer ist ja immer dabei


----------



## oldwoodkai (1. Juli 2021)

ich habe das Foto mal von Jürgen bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (2. Juli 2021)

oldwoodkai schrieb:


> ich habe das Foto mal von Jürgen bekommen


und ich schätze mal das die grün eingefärbten Bauteile gefettet werden müssen und die braun gefärbten mit Schraubensicherung


----------



## Rissi16 (2. Juli 2021)

Wie bekommt man die Kugellager ausgebaut ohne Rahmen/Hinterbau zu beschädigen?
Mir ist bei den Horstlinklagern aufgefallen, dass pro Seite jeweils links und rechts ein Lager, mit ca. 3mm Abstand, sitzt.
Mir fällt da auch kein Werkzeug ein um die auszupressen.
Muss man die mit Gefühl ausschlagen?
Baut ihr den Hinterbau komplett ab um die Lager zu wechseln? Das Problem bei der Fanes 6.0 ist der intern verlegte Schaltzug und die Bremsleitung. So schön das ist, aber für Wartungs- oder Umbauarbeiten ist das sehr schwierig. Da wäre es besser die Leitungen ab Hinterbau außerhalb zu verlegen.

Gruß Rissi


----------



## ollo (2. Juli 2021)

ich habe meine Horstlinklager mit dem Rock Shox Bushing Toll raus und rein gedrückt, ......das hier








						RockShox Rear Shock Bushing Tool Montagewerkzeug für Gleitbuchsen
					

Werkzeug von RockShox zur Montage und Demontage von Gleitbuchsen (1/2" x 1/2" ) im Federbeinauge. Kompatibilität:Super Deluxe Coil B1 ab Modelljahr 2023Super Deluxe Coil A1-A2 Modelljahr 2018 - 2022Super Deluxe Air C1 ab Modelljahr 2023Super Deluxe




					www.bike-components.de
				




ich weiß nicht wie groß die Lager an der Fanes 6.0 sind und ob das mit dem Toll geht. Die Nadellager haben einen Außendurchmesser von ca. 16 mm.  

Um das Lager auf der einen Seite aufzunehmen (nach dem rausdrücken habe ich ein Stück Gabelschaft mit eingeschlagener Kralle genommen (wegen der M 5 Schraube vom Tool)

Alternative, Gewindestange und Stecknüsse


----------



## Rissi16 (2. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.
Habt ihr einen Tipp wo man Schrauben/Bolzen kaufen kann, außer bei Alutech.
Ich bräuchte so eine: T 40 M12x1,5 L18,5 mm
Vielen Dank
Gruß Rissi
​


----------



## Duc851 (2. Juli 2021)

Die Fanes 6.0 hat 6801 2rs am Horstlink. 12x21x5. So wie es aussieht hat der Lagersitz einen Bund.
Ich würde ausschlagen.
Metalldübel oder Innenauszieher sollte wohl auch funktionieren. Ich habe einen billigen China Innenauszieher. Den kann man mangels ordentlicher Härtung in die Tonne Klopfen. Mit ausschlagen erzielen ich Lagersitz-schonendere Ergebnisse. 

Sind die Lager echt schon durch? Enduro Bearings sind erfahrungsgemäß schlecht gedichtet. Am besten nimmt man die Dichtlippe schon im Neuzustand vorsichtig ab und flutet die Lager mit Fett.
Vielleicht reicht auch schon nachschmieren statt Lager tauschen? Wenn man nur eine der beiden Dichtlippen abnimmt geht das Füllen der Lager mit Fett am Besten mit einer miniatur Fettpresse.


----------



## Rissi16 (2. Juli 2021)

Die Lager sind noch okay, aber irgendwann kommt das Thema auf mich zu.
Heute habe ich leider einen Bolzen leicht versaut, hatte beim lösen den T40 Torx nicht komplett rein gesteckt und bin abgerutscht. 🙄


----------



## Duc851 (2. Juli 2021)

Titan verzeiht einfach keine Fehler.

Da sind je Horstlink 2 Stück 6801 Lager. Wenn das Max-Lager mit 1xjährlich neuer Fettpackung sind, sollten die meines Erachtens nach lange halten.

Nachdem ich keine Stützhülse sehe, wären 7801 2RS (Schrägkugellager) fast besser geeignet. (paarweise richtig herum einbauen, siehe Anhang)


----------



## Rissi16 (4. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube ich habe den Knarz-Übeltäter gefunden. 🧐
Bei der Sattelaufnahme scheuert das Oberteil auf dem Unterteil und hat auch schon Spuren hinterlassen. Das Oberteil ist auch deutlich sichtbar eingerissen.
Ich hatte den Sattel zwischenzeitlich mal gegen einen anderen gewechselt und mit Drehmomentschlüssel festgezogen. 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, mein Drehmomentschlüssel ist Schrott....... 🙄


----------



## Duc851 (4. Juli 2021)

👍
Das heißt Sattelstütze reparieren und einen ordentlichen Drehmomentschlüssel anschaffen um weitere Folgeschäden zu vermeiden. Den DrehMo mit entsprechend kleinem Einstellbereich bzw. Endwert damit er auch bei kleinen Drehmomenten zuverlässig funktioniert. Den DrehMo nach Gebrauch immer auf Null zurück drehen, damit er dir nicht "weg driftet".


----------



## Ropo123 (4. Juli 2021)

Man kann relativ einfach grob checken ob ein Drehmomentschlüssel halbwegs korrekt funktioniert.
Drehmomentschlüssel z.b. am Schraubstock festklemmen (Inbus eignet sich da gut als Aufsatz zur Einklemmung), Hebel horizontal ausrichten (wichtig!).

M=m*g*s
m = Masse [kg]
g = Erdbeschleunigung = 9,81m/s^2
s = Hebelarmlänge Abstand Gewicht zum Drehpunkt
M = Drehmoment in Nm

Das so berechnete Drehmoment zuvor am Drehmomentschlüssel einstellen.
Gewicht m (Beispielsweise eine zuvor abgewogene Hantelscheibe) mit einem Abstand s am Drehmomentschlüssel zum Drehpunkt aufhängen.
Wenn man ein Band oder eine Schnur zum Aufhängen des Gewichtes nimmt, immer den Abstand zur Mitte des Auflagepunktes einstellen.
Den Abstand leicht variieren denn jeder Drehmomentschlüssel hat eine gewisse Toleranz (Hazet hat da z.B. ±4%).
Abstand kann natürlich ebenfalls für die Toleranzwerte berechnet werden.
So sollte dann innerhalb der Toleranzwerte der Schlüssel auslösen.
Dies dann noch für ein niedriges und höheres Moment des Schlüssels wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (4. Juli 2021)

Du solltest dir bewusst sein, dass der DrehMo bei abweichenden Bedingungen "falsch" funktioniert, z. B. bei gegebenem Dtehmoment:

Schraube mit Feststoffschraubensicherung: Schraubenvorspannung zu gering
Gefettete Schraube: Schraubenvorspannung etwas höher.

Das heißt der DrehMo ersetzt nicht Kopf einschalten beim Schrauben 😜


----------



## Duc851 (4. Juli 2021)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Man kann relativ einfach grob checken ob ein Drehmomentschlüssel halbwegs korrekt funktioniert.
> Drehmomentschlüssel z.b. am Schraubstock festklemmen (Inbus eignet sich da gut als Aufsatz zur Einklemmung), Hebel horizontal ausrichten (wichtig!).
> 
> M=m*g*s
> ...



Man wird zu dem Schluss kommen, dass beim Auto Räder nachziehen folgendes hilft:
Man nehme eine Kiste Bier (ca 20kg) und einen Radschlüssel mit der Länge von 0.5m.
Radschlüssel waagerecht ansetzen. Kiste Bier hochheben. Dann mit der gleichen Kraft den Radschlüssel nach oben ziehen. Et Voila: 100Nm. (M=m*g*s; M=20kg*9.81m/s^2*0,5m = 98,1Nm)  🤓😅
Danach klopft man sich selbst auf die Schulter und reißt das erste Bier auf. Wenn das Bier leer ist wiederholt man den Vorgang für die übrigen Radschrauben.

Das macht bei 5 Schrauben pro Rad 20 Bier. Das kann doch kein Zufall sein! 🍻
Bei der letzten Schraube sind es dann eben nur noch 49,05Nm (leere Bierkiste ca. 10kg). Aber was soll´s. Du bist sternhagelvoll.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2021)

Hmm. Gleicht die durch Alkohol einsetzende Selbstüberschätzung dann die Abnehmende Masse der Bierkiste aus?


----------



## Duc851 (4. Juli 2021)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm. Gleicht die durch Alkohol einsetzende Selbstüberschätzung dann die Abnehmende Masse der Bierkiste aus?


Du hast natürlich völlig Recht und ich habe meinen letzten Beitrag entsprechend editiert.


----------



## Rissi16 (4. Juli 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> 👍
> Das heißt Sattelstütze reparieren und einen ordentlichen Drehmomentschlüssel anschaffen um weitere Folgeschäden zu vermeiden. Den DrehMo mit entsprechend kleinem Einstellbereich bzw. Endwert damit er auch bei kleinen Drehmomenten zuverlässig funktioniert. Den DrehMo nach Gebrauch immer auf Null zurück drehen, damit er dir nicht "weg driftet".


Hast du bitte eine Empfehlung für einen Drehmomentschlüssel?
Ich verwende momentan einen Drehmomentschlüssel der Marke Radon (5-25 Nm), taugt wohl nicht. 🙄


----------



## COLKURTZ (4. Juli 2021)

Wenn der Radon nicht defekt ist, warum sollte nicht auch der taugen? Dann muss man Ü100 EUR in die Hand nehmen, um ein höheres Maß an Präzision zu erwerben. Wie oben schon angeführt, es liegt auch viel im Handgefühl. Das kommt schon, wenn man viel schraubt. Der Tipp mit dem Unterschied, ob es um eine gefettete Verschraubung oder mit Sicherungslack handelt, ist auch goldwert.

Oder auch: Annahme, Du hast eine Schraube im Hinterbau die mit 16NM anzuziehen ist. Dann ziehst Du Sie mittels Drehmomentschlüssel mit sagen wir mal 14NM an. Danach kannst Du ohne Drehmomentschlüssel die Schraube ein paar Grad auf und (gefahrlos) zu schrauben und entwickelst das berühmte Gefühl dafür, was das Drehmoment bedeutet.

Meine Praxis, die ich aber nicht als allgemeingültig oder empfehlenswert verstanden haben möchte: Erfahrungsgemäß bleibe ich meist unterhalb des empfohlenen Drehmonents. Das betrifft schon die Verschraubung des Sattelgestells, insbesondere aber auch den Anzug der Dämpferschrauben oder den des DUB Tretlagers.


----------



## Duc851 (4. Juli 2021)

Hazet, Wera, Stahlwille,.... Eigentlich jede gute Werkzeugmarke. Die Kosten dementsprechend auch ein vielfaches des Radon Drehmomentschlüssels.
Der Tipp von @Ropo123 mit der Kalibrierung des eigenen DrehMos ist auch nicht schlecht. Wenn die Wiederholgenauigkeit des Radon Teils passt, kannst du dir deine eigene Skala machen.

Ich Schraube am Bike gänzlich ohne DrehMo. Ab und zu nehme ich ihn am Auto/Motorrad her, wenn ich bei sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen die Drehmomente nicht im Gefühl habe.


----------



## ollo (4. Juli 2021)

ich persönliche vertraue da dem Drehmo von Syntace der geht ab 1 Nm los, die meisten anderen erst bei 2 Nm. Und ja es gibt Schrauben am Rad ( zumindest an meinen die nur 1 Nm brauchen/ Vertragen. Meinen letzten Dremo von Syntace habe ich vor 8 Jahren gekauft und den letzten bei R2 Bike im Angebot.  Ich würde das mit dem Bitsatz nehmen 








						SYNTACE Drehmomentschlüssel Torque Tool 1-25, 128,00 €
					

SYNTACE Drehmomentschlüssel Torque Tool 1-25 Die Evolution eines Klassikers Jetzt neu mit 1 - 25 Nm Einstellbereich und Syntace Direct Mount Kopf bei gleich




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Rissi16 (5. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Ich hatte gerade mit der Firma Bikeyoke wegen des Ersatzteil meiner Sattelstütze gesprochen. Der Mann gab mir bezüglich Drehmoment noch den Hinweis, dass die Sattelschrauben "trocken" eingedreht werden müssen und nicht geschmiert sein dürfen.
Ich hatte in der Schule was anderes gelernt und im Internet findet man auch andere Aussagen. 
Was mach ich jetzt, Schraube leicht ölen oder nicht?






						Festsitzende Schrauben vermeiden. Schrauben richtig schmieren und anziehen - Ludwig Meister
					






					www.ludwigmeister.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2021)

Wenn du meinst dass du sie unbedingt schmieren musst ist die Drehmoment Vorgabe des Herstellers nicht mehr gültig, dann musst du das Drehmoment reduzieren. Um wie viel hängt vom Schmiermittel ab und ob es nur am Gewinde oder auch am Kopf ist etc. 

Wenn du das Drehmoment wie vom Hersteller vorgegeben nutzen willst solltest du jedwedes Schmiermittel weglassen. Weil nur so wurde es berechnet und getestet.


----------



## ollo (5. Juli 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
> Ich hatte gerade mit der Firma Bikeyoke wegen des Ersatzteil meiner Sattelstütze gesprochen. Der Mann gab mir bezüglich Drehmoment noch den Hinweis, dass die Sattelschrauben "trocken" eingedreht werden müssen und nicht geschmiert sein dürfen.
> Ich hatte in der Schule was anderes gelernt und im Internet findet man auch andere Aussagen.
> Was mach ich jetzt, Schraube leicht ölen oder nicht?
> ...


Schule hin Schule her, wenn der Hersteller schon eine Vorgabe zu seinem Produkt macht, dann würde ich das nicht unbedingt anzweifeln *** ........ Thomson z.B. gibt bei seine Stützen an das zwar das Gewinde gefettet werden kann aber nicht der Schraubensitz in der unteren Aufnahme.

*** wobei  "nur Tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom " zu 99% mein Motto ist 😉


----------



## Rissi16 (7. Juli 2021)

So, neue Sattelklemme ist montiert und mit meinem neuen Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel festgezogen. Die Schrauben habe ich nicht geölt, ganz nach Vorgabe montiert.
Leider war danach das scheiß geknarze immer noch da.
Da habe ich mich den Hauptlagern gewidmet und alles demontiert. Beide Hauptlager am Hinterbau waren sehr sehr schwergängig. 
Na ja, Gummiabdeckung abgenommen und nachgeschaut, Fett habe ich da keins gefunden. 🙄
Die beiden Lager mit der Fettpresse vollgedrückt und anschließend die Lager immer schön gedreht. Dann gingen sie wieder leichtgängig. 
Jetzt noch Probfahrt ob es immer noch knarzt. 🧐🧐🧐


----------



## weezeewee (14. Juli 2021)

Sind Leute anwesend, die die 5er Fanes mit nem modernen (also metrischen) Stahlfederdämpfer bestückt haben? Mich würde interessieren, was im Detail verbaut wurde u wie zufrieden ihr damit seid.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte nen CC IL Coil drin. Fand’s scheisse. Zu wenig Progression. War allerdings nicht metrisch.


----------



## joernconrad (17. Juli 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> So, neue Sattelklemme ist montiert und mit meinem neuen Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel festgezogen. Die Schrauben habe ich nicht geölt, ganz nach Vorgabe montiert.
> Leider war danach das scheiß geknarze immer noch da.
> Da habe ich mich den Hauptlagern gewidmet und alles demontiert. Beide Hauptlager am Hinterbau waren sehr sehr schwergängig.
> Na ja, Gummiabdeckung abgenommen und nachgeschaut, Fett habe ich da keins gefunden. 🙄
> ...



Meiner Erfahrung nach knarzt nicht das Lager selbst, sondern die durch das Lager geführte Achse! Anscheinend verwindet die sich minimalst. Ich habe auf die Achse ein wenig Fett aufgetragen und dann war Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rissi16 (24. Juli 2021)

Moin,
ich habe mal wieder Fragen zur Fanes.
Da mein Rad gestern wieder anfing laute Geräusche von sich zu geben, demontierte ich heute die sogenannte Hauptlagerwelle vom Hauptlager.
Dabei stellte ich leider fest, dass so gut wie kein Gewinde mehr auf der Hauptlagerwelle war, stattdessen klebten da lauter Aluspäne. Mir war bereits bei der ersten Demontage aufgefallen, dass einige Aluspäne auf der Hauptlagerwelle hingen.
Ich hatte die Hauptlagerwelle mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung und 35 Nm angezogen.
Zuvor hatte ich mir noch ein Video (Fanes 5.0) von Alutech angesehen und dabei viel mir auf, dass da von einem Anzugsmoment von 20 Nm gesprochen wird. In der Explosionszeichnung der Fanes 6.0 steht 35 Nm Anzugsmoment!
Ich weiß nicht ob Fanes 5 und 6 die gleiche Hauptlagerwelle haben, im Video sieht es zumindest gleich aus.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und 35 Nm Anzugsmoment zu viel ist für das Gewinde.

Montiert ihr die Hauptlagerwelle der Fanes 6.0 mit Schraubensicherung und fette die Welle?
Und mit wie viel Nm zieht ihr die Welle an?

Vielen Dank
Gruß Rissi


----------



## Rissi16 (24. Juli 2021)

So sieht die Hauptlagerwelle jetzt leider aus. 😟


----------



## Duc851 (24. Juli 2021)

Schraubensicherung wirkt ein wenig wie Schmierung, sodass du mit Schraubensicherung mehr Vorspannung auf den Bolzen bekommst als trocken. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Alutech für eine Einbausituation angibt aber 35Nm mit Schmierung ist schon ordentliche Vorspannung.


----------



## joernconrad (25. Juli 2021)

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass du die Sicherungsschraube (kleine Madenschraube) vorher gelöst hast!? 
Wenn ich mir so dein Gewinde angucke, habe ich diesbezüglich einen bösen Verdacht…. 
Dann prügel aber nicht wieder die beschädigte Welle rein, sondern bestelle dir bei Jürgen eine Neue!


----------



## Rissi16 (26. Juli 2021)

Meine Fanes 6.0 hat keine Sicherungsschraube (kleine Madenschraube).


----------



## joernconrad (27. Juli 2021)

Ah, ok…. Meine 4er hatte die noch. Habe bei meiner 6er noch nicht nachgesehen…


----------



## Dr.Hillibilly (29. Juli 2021)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Sind Leute anwesend, die die 5er Fanes mit nem modernen (also metrischen) Stahlfederdämpfer bestückt haben? Mich würde interessieren, was im Detail verbaut wurde u wie zufrieden ihr damit seid.


Hi. Ja, in meiner Fanes 5.0 ist ein RockShox Super Deluxe drin. Funktioniert auch im Bikepark ziemlich gut. EDIT: Oh, ich sehe gerade du meinst einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Hab nur metrisch gelesen...


----------



## Rad-ab (3. August 2021)

Da es hier vielleicht auch für den ein oder anderen von Interesse ist:
Ich habe von Jürgen Explosionszeichnungen des Fanes 6 Hinterbaus sowie Teileliste für das eBike(!) eFanes bekommen.
Dem ganzen kann man dann auch die Lagertypen entnehmen.
Und hat gleich Bestellnummern für die Alutech spezifischen Schrauben und Bolzen.

Die Hinterbauten von Fanes und eFanes sind gleich bis auf die Horstlinklager und die Kettenstrebe.
Daher der Mix bzgl. Zeichnung und Liste.

Edit: Kann ich hier keine PDFs anhängen?
Ansonsten kann ich es bei Bedarf per PN und E-Mail weiterleiten...


----------



## ollo (3. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Edit: Kann ich hier keine PDFs anhängen?
> Ansonsten kann ich es bei Bedarf per PN und E-Mail weiterleiten...






per Snipping Tool ausschneiden und in Deinen Beitrag reinkopieren, habe das gerade mit meinem Bürorad durchprobiert


----------



## Rad-ab (3. August 2021)

Dann ist es aber kein PDF mehr, sondern ein Bild.
Also wer es will, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
Ansonsten gibt es die Infos natürlich auch alle bei Jürgen direkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (12. August 2021)

Was ist eine Fanes 6.1, ihr lieben Leute?


----------



## Rissi16 (13. August 2021)

Als ich vor zwei Wochen beim Jü war, erzählte er mir von der Fanes 6.1.
Die Fanes 6.1. soll eine geringfügig andere Geometrie als die 6.0 haben, that's it.
Soll demnächst erscheinen und wird wohl etwas mehr kosten 💶💶💶


----------



## cabron (29. August 2021)

Upcycling: Endlich ne sinnvolle Verwendung für den Fanes Hinterbau gefunden.

Hooray for Alu  🍺


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. September 2021)

6.1 online


----------



## Rissi16 (2. September 2021)

Oha, geschweißt in Schleswig-Holstein 💶💶💶💶


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. September 2021)

Ja, ein logischer Preis.
3000 Fanes 29 
minus Carbon Hinterbau =
2500 Fanes 6.1
🙂

Anbei. Eine Fanes 29 als Komplettbike würde ich gerne mal sehen - also ein weiteres zu dem, welches in der Bike Zeitschrift gezeigt wurde


----------



## Rissi16 (3. September 2021)

Moin,
hat von euch schonmal jemand neue Dämpferbuchsen an der Fanes 6.0 verbaut?
Und falls ja was für welche?
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach meinem geknarze........


Gruß Rissi


----------



## Duc851 (3. September 2021)

Schon alle Lagerstellen kontrolliert und ggf. mit Passhülsen DIN988 spielfrei ausdistanziert?


----------



## Rissi16 (3. September 2021)

Alle Lagerstellen sind gereinigt und gefettet. Neues Tretlager + neuen Sattel verbaut.
Kettenblatt + Schrauben gereinigt und gefettet. Sattelstütze + Sattelklemme, Steuersatz + Lenkerklemmung gereinigt und gefettet und alles mit Drehmoment angezogen. Hinterachse + Schaltauge gereinigt und gefettet. Ach ja, Pedalen getauscht und gefettet usw. .......

Das Geräusch hört sich sehr ähnlich an, wie wenn ein Steinchen vom Vorderrad hochgeschleudert wird und gegen das Unterrohr schlägt.
Ich kann das Geräusch reproduzieren indem ich mich im Stand auf einer Seite auf eine Pedale stelle und leicht wippe, dann kommt dieses Geräusch. Dabei ist keine Bremse gezogen und der Sattel wird auch nicht berührt. Mein Sohn hat sich vor die Fanes gekniet und meinte, dass kommt aus dem Bereich Tretlager / Kurbel.

Mit Passhülsen habe ich noch nichts gemacht. Wo sollen die denn verbaut werden?

Gruß Rissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (3. September 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat von euch schonmal jemand neue Dämpferbuchsen an der Fanes 6.0 verbaut?
> Und falls ja was für welche?
> Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach meinem geknarze........
> ...


nicht in der 6er aber in der 5er, Huber Bushing einfach bäschte 


			Huber Buchsen – Hochpräzise. Leichtgängig. Haltbar.


----------



## luftsau (4. September 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat von euch schonmal jemand neue Dämpferbuchsen an der Fanes 6.0 verbaut?
> Und falls ja was für welche?
> Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach meinem geknarze........
> ...


Hey Rissi,
bei meiner Fanes6 kam das knarzen damals von der oberen Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen. Da hatte sich minimal Dreck drunter gesammelt. Ich habe damals auch gesucht und getauscht wie blöd... Bis ich dann am Schluss dort die Ursache finden konnte ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (4. September 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Alle Lagerstellen sind gereinigt und gefettet. Neues Tretlager + neuen Sattel verbaut.
> Kettenblatt + Schrauben gereinigt und gefettet. Sattelstütze + Sattelklemme, Steuersatz + Lenkerklemmung gereinigt und gefettet und alles mit Drehmoment angezogen. Hinterachse + Schaltauge gereinigt und gefettet. Ach ja, Pedalen getauscht und gefettet usw. .......
> 
> Das Geräusch hört sich sehr ähnlich an, wie wenn ein Steinchen vom Vorderrad hochgeschleudert wird und gegen das Unterrohr schlägt.
> ...


Schlitten obere Dämpferaufnahme mal abschrauben, säubern, leicht fetten und gut. das wars zumindest bei mir ..


----------



## joernconrad (8. September 2021)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Alle Lagerstellen sind gereinigt und gefettet. Neues Tretlager + neuen Sattel verbaut.
> Kettenblatt + Schrauben gereinigt und gefettet. Sattelstütze + Sattelklemme, Steuersatz + Lenkerklemmung gereinigt und gefettet und alles mit Drehmoment angezogen. Hinterachse + Schaltauge gereinigt und gefettet. Ach ja, Pedalen getauscht und gefettet usw. .......
> 
> Das Geräusch hört sich sehr ähnlich an, wie wenn ein Steinchen vom Vorderrad hochgeschleudert wird und gegen das Unterrohr schlägt.
> ...


Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit dem dicken Lager neben dem Tretlager. Da hat sich bei Last anscheinend die Welle minimalst verwunden und dadurch ein Knarzen verursacht. Welle raus, Fett auf die Welle, und Ruhe war. Auch auf Dauer!


----------



## Dr.Hillibilly (9. September 2021)

Bei meiner Fanes 5.0 (Carbon Hinterbau) sind es eigentlich immer die Horst Link Lager wenn es mal knarzt.


----------



## Beefe (30. September 2021)

Die neue 29er Fanes ist ja jetzt präsentiert worden, gibt es aber anscheinend nur mit dem Carbon Hinterbau,wenn’s so ist sehr schade, da komplett das Ziel von sich selbst verfehlt....🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (1. Oktober 2021)

Beefe schrieb:


> Die neue 29er Fanes ist ja jetzt präsentiert worden, gibt es aber anscheinend nur mit dem Carbon Hinterbau,wenn’s so ist sehr schade, da komplett das Ziel von sich selbst verfehlt....🙄


Hä ... in der Milchschnitte ist auch keine Milch drin


----------



## Mr_stef (27. Oktober 2021)

Meine Fanes 3.0 knarzt beim Pedalieren und ich weiss nicht vorher es kommt. Ich hab mittlerweile so gut wie alles zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet. Ich habe die obere Dämpfer Aufnahme im Verdacht. Aktuell ist ein DPX2 verbaut. Die Aufnahme ist aber gereinigt und sauber. Vielleicht zieh ich die zu stark oder zu schwach an? Weiss jemand die NM? 

Ich hab sogar schon drüber nachgedacht zu Testzwecken etwas Fett an die Dämperaufnahme zu machen, um zu sehen, ob das Problem weg ist. Jemand sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## Duc851 (27. Oktober 2021)

Öl. 
Nach und nach an jede Lagerstelle. 
Wenn Ruhe ist hast du die richtige Lagerstelle gefunden. 
Bei der 3.0 sind Horstlinks und Hauptlager immer verdächtig für Knarzgeräusche. 
Lagerstelle nach und nach anfassen (fühlen ob Bewegung/Spiel vorhanden ist) und das Geräusch reproduzieren ist auch eine gute Methode.


----------



## Mr_stef (27. Oktober 2021)

Die Hinterbaulager sind keine 200 Km alt. Das glaube ich nicht.

Aber ok, mit etwas Öl könnt ich alles absuchen.

Horstlink könnte es sein...ist doch aber bei der Fanes 3.0 nur ein Gleitlager? 









						Lager IGUS Gleitlager (#11), 4,99 €
					

Ersatzteil Nr 11, IGUS Kunststoff Gleitlager für das Horstlink Lager Verkauf als Stück, für einen kompletten Satz werden 4 Stück benötigt Passend für Rahmen




					alutech-cycles.com


----------



## Ropo123 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ter


Mr_stef schrieb:


> Meine Fanes 3.0 knarzt beim Pedalieren und ich weiss nicht vorher es kommt. Ich hab mittlerweile so gut wie alles zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet. Ich habe die obere Dämpfer Aufnahme im Verdacht. Aktuell ist ein DPX2 verbaut. Die Aufnahme ist aber gereinigt und sauber. Vielleicht zieh ich die zu stark oder zu schwach an? Weiss jemand die NM?
> 
> Ich hab sogar schon drüber nachgedacht zu Testzwecken etwas Fett an die Dämperaufnahme zu machen, um zu sehen, ob das Problem weg ist. Jemand sonst noch Ideen?





Mr_stef schrieb:


> Meine Fanes 3.0 knarzt beim Pedalieren und ich weiss nicht vorher es kommt. Ich hab mittlerweile so gut wie alles zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet. Ich habe die obere Dämpfer Aufnahme im Verdacht. Aktuell ist ein DPX2 verbaut. Die Aufnahme ist aber gereinigt und sauber. Vielleicht zieh ich die zu stark oder zu schwach an? Weiss jemand die NM?
> 
> Ich hab sogar schon drüber nachgedacht zu Testzwecken etwas Fett an die Dämperaufnahme zu machen, um zu sehen, ob das Problem weg ist. Jemand sonst noch Ideen?


Ich nehme an die Klassiker Tretlager, Pedale und auch Sattelstütze sind abgeklappert!?
Als ich die 3.0 noch hatte waren die Horst-Linklager immer ein Problem und man sollte die stärker anziehen als es die Aluschrauben vertragen. Musste dann auf Stahlschrauben wechseln, das konnte man mit 10 oder sogar 12 Nm anziehen, Aluschraube ist dabei gerissen.


----------



## Duc851 (28. Oktober 2021)

Wenn die Horstlink Gleitlager der 3.0 gut sind reicht da doch handfest mit Schraubensicherung und Kontern mit der Madenschraube (hier keine Schraubensicherung) 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ropo123 (28. Oktober 2021)

Die 12 Nm hat mir damals der Jürgen genannt, dann war Ruhe und es gab auch keine Schraubenlöser. Gekontert wurde natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Mr_stef (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube immer noch das es am Dämpfer liegt. Mir ist aufgefallen dass sich der Dämpfer um das vordere Dämpfer Auge gar nicht drehen lässt. Der Dämpfer ist so eingespannt, dass sich nichts bewegt wenn man ihn hinten los schraubt und versucht zu dreheb. Ich besorgt mir jetzt andere gleitlager von Huber.


----------



## Rissi16 (29. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
ich hatte auch ewig ein Knarzen gesucht, bis ich das Problem entdeckt hatte, Riss im Sattelrohr. Seit 6 Wochen ist meine Fanes zur Reparatur und kein Ende in Sicht. Aus lauter Frust habe ich mir ein neues Enduro gekauft, damit ich radeln kann......


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. November 2021)

Da andere Hersteller auch schöne Töchter haben probiere ich jetzt nach *über 8 Jahren Fanes* (3.0 und 5.0 SL) mal etwas Anderes aus.

Wer meinen 5.0 SL Rahmen weiter über die Trails jagen will, findet ihn im Bikemarkt. Preis VHB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rissi16 (27. November 2021)

Das kann ich verstehen, habe schon nach einem Jahr was anderes probiert und festgestellt, dass andere Hersteller sehr gute Bikes herstellen und dazu noch lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen geben (Erstbesitzer).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Dezember 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Da andere Hersteller auch schöne Töchter haben probiere ich jetzt nach *über 8 Jahren Fanes* (3.0 und 5.0 SL) mal etwas Anderes aus.
> 
> Wer meinen 5.0 SL Rahmen weiter über die Trails jagen will, findet ihn im Bikemarkt. Preis VHB.


Mal sehen. Irgendwann vielleicht auch mal wieder eine Fanes. Weil schön ist sie ja.

Das ist jetzt im Stall. Mit sehr viel (alles was ging) alten Teilen. Klick für Info.


----------



## Beefe (22. Dezember 2021)

Eine Frage an die Fanes 5 Besitzer, wie habt ihr die Leitung der Variostütze verlegt, die beiden Ausgänge sind ja für Schaltung und Bremse, Stütze dann intern?


----------



## Beefe (25. Dezember 2021)

Mag es mir keiner verraten oder ist hier keiner mit einer Fanes5 unterwegs 🙂


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Dezember 2021)

Ja, wie soll man das sonst verlegen? Das Sitzrohr hat ja keinen Eingang. Vorne rein und dann hab ich die Zughülle glaub ich irgendwie durch die Öffnung unten oder das Tretlager oder beides ins Sitzrohr bugsiert. Aber ist schon lange her, das war Sommer 2018 als ich die gebaut habe...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Dezember 2021)

Unten um die Ecke. Viel Spaß damit. Alkohol hilft.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Dezember 2021)

Holger, Alkohol ist keine Lösung, aber kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Beefe (25. Dezember 2021)

Ok dann ist es doch so wie ich es mir gedacht habe, sich so viel Gedanke bei der Leitungsführung gemacht und dann sowas...
Das Bier ist schon kaltgestellt, schöne Feiertage alle 🎄✌🏼


----------



## Ropo123 (26. Dezember 2021)

Die Leitung für den absenkbaren Sattel war eigentlich relativ einfach zu verlegen, wenn man kein Tretlager montiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2021)

Ja klar, das Tretlager muss raus. Hängt dann aber auch von der Rahmengröße ab wie doof es wird.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (27. Dezember 2021)

Hallo

Ich habe die Quarantäne sinnvoll genutzt und mir letzte Woche spontan einen gebrauchten Fanes 5.0 Rahmen gekauft. 

Dieser soll einen noch älteren Transition Blindside Rahmen ersetzen und möglichst viele Teile sollen weiter verwendet werden (Antrieb und Bremsen sind halbwegs aktuell, Naben teilweise umbaubar).

Ein paar Infos habe ich hier jetzt schon gefunden aber erst die letzten ~30 Seiten durch.

Gibt es eine Tasche die irgendwo in den L Rahmen passt für das Notwendigste (Pumpe, Tool, TL Flickzeug)?

Danke!


----------



## Beefe (27. Dezember 2021)

_Ging mit ähnlich, habe den Rahemen der vor ein paar Tage hier im Bikemarkt verkauft worden ist geschnappt und meine _Fanes 3.0 auf 5.0 Upgedatet 🥳😄


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Dezember 2021)

Ah, du warst das 
Den hatte ich auch im Auge aber der revidierte Anzeigentext hat mich dann zu lange zögern lassen anscheinend.

Zu mir ist jetzt ein raw unterwegs.
Da der alte Rahmen auch raw ist fällt es meiner Frau vielleicht gar nicht auf dass da was anderes dann in der Garage steht 

Heißt du hast jetzt auch noch non-boost Laufräder drinnen?
Mit deinem Sattelauszug sieht das eh gut aus - wie groß bist du?


----------



## Beefe (28. Dezember 2021)

Jup, habe mit ihm viel geschrieben und es war alles halb so wild,zum Glück 😄

RAW ist auch mega,hätte ich auch genommen 😉

Laufrad hinten ist ein 142x12mm
Es gibt ja Adapter um das umzurüsten, habe noch welche da falls Bedarf besteht.

Stütze ist ne ks lev in 125mm, bin 180


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2021)

Bei der Fanes 5.0 ist ein Umrüsten der Laufräder nicht nötig, die Ausfallenden sind für 148mm ausgelegt, es gibt aber 3mm Spacer die ins Ausfallende eingelegt werden und alles auf 142mm bringen. Bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher ob die serienmäßig dabei waren, in meiner Rechnung sind sie als extra Artikel ohne Berechnung aufgeführt. 
Kann bei Gebrauchtkauf natürlich passieren dass sie nicht mehr dabei sind. Es gibt sie aber bei Alutech noch zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (28. Dezember 2021)

Genau solche habe ich mir halt selber gelasert inc. einem passendem Ring anstatt zwei Beilagscheiben👌🏼


----------



## Beefe (15. März 2022)

Servus Leute, hat hier zufällig einer die Drehmomente zur fanes5 parat?
Dankeschön ✌🏼


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. März 2022)

Beefe schrieb:


> Servus Leute, hat hier zufällig einer die Drehmomente zur fanes5 parat?
> Dankeschön ✌🏼


Ich hab sie irgendwann mal von Jürgen per Mail bekommen. Hab sie irgendwo auf dem Rechner, bin aber derzeit nicht zuhause. Wenn ich dran denke schau ich am Wochenende mal. 
Oder du schreibst kurz eine Mail an Alutech.


----------



## zerocolder (17. April 2022)

Moin moin, Ich hätte eine Möglichkeit eine gebrauchte Fanes V6 in M (440 mm Reach) zu erwerben. Allerdings bin Ich etwas verzweifelt an der Größe. Ich bin 170 cm groß, SL 78 mit Schuhe und fahre derzeit das ICB 2.0 in S (415 Reach), das mir ein wenig zu klein ist. Aber Aluctech sagt, dass M erst ab 173 cm Körpergröße.

Könntet Ihr mir helfen? Würde das Rad mir passen? Vielleicht  mit kurzem Vorbau? 35 oder 40mm.. Fahre meistens im Harz oder Parks wie St. Andreasberg, Nauders, Sölden, und sowas ähnliches.. Vielleicht ist ja einer oder eine hier mit dem Selben Körpergröße?

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre eine neues Propain Tyee in S, welches 431 mm reach hat. Kostet aber mehr. :/

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus  und frohe Ostern!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2022)

Ist die Frage: Welche Fanes? V3, 4, 5, 6? Das macht in der Geometrie ja schon einen Unterschied. Ich hab ein ICB 2.0 in L und fahre die Fanes 5.0 in XL, von daher ist es wohl schon sinnvoll ein M zu nehmen, vor allem wenn das ICB an sich schon zu klein ist. Dem haben wir damals schon ein wenig mehr reach spendiert gehabt, meine ich.


----------



## zerocolder (17. April 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist die Frage: Welche Fanes? V3, 4, 5, 6? Das macht in der Geometrie ja schon einen Unterschied. Ich hab ein ICB 2.0 in L und fahre die Fanes 5.0 in XL, von daher ist es wohl schon sinnvoll ein M zu nehmen, vor allem wenn das ICB an sich schon zu klein ist. Dem haben wir damals schon ein wenig mehr reach spendiert gehabt, meine ich.


Du hast recht. Ist eine V6... Diese Zuwachs an Reach finde Ich sowieso unglaublich schnell. XD


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2022)

Kannst Du nicht probefahren?


----------



## zerocolder (17. April 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht probefahren?


Doch, aber Ich muss erst 1,5 Stunde hinfahren. Wenn es Sinn macht, würde Ich dann machen. Und das Rad ggf. sogar direkt mitnehmen. :/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2022)

Wieviel zu klein ist dir denn das ICB? Soll heißen, was für einen Vorbau fährst Du da jetzt? An Bikes wie der 6.0 fährt man ja nicht viel mehr als 35-40mm. 
Der Sprung von 415 Reach auf 450 wird schon spürbar sein. Aber eher im Stehen als im Sitzen, die Oberrohre sind da näher beieinander (13mm Differenz) durch den steileren Sitzwinkel der Fanes. Da die Stacks zwischen ICB 2.0 S und Fanes 6.0 in M nahezu gleich sind ist das auch halbwegs vergleichbar. 

Von dem her würde ich sagen fahr hin und probier es aus solange das Teil noch da ist, vom Papier her sieht es eigentlich nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## zerocolder (17. April 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wieviel zu klein ist dir denn das ICB? Soll heißen, was für einen Vorbau fährst Du da jetzt? An Bikes wie der 6.0 fährt man ja nicht viel mehr als 35-40mm.
> Der Sprung von 415 Reach auf 450 wird schon spürbar sein. Aber eher im Stehen als im Sitzen, die Oberrohre sind da näher beieinander (13mm Differenz) durch den steileren Sitzwinkel der Fanes. Da die Stacks zwischen ICB 2.0 S und Fanes 6.0 in M nahezu gleich sind ist das auch halbwegs vergleichbar.
> 
> Von dem her würde ich sagen fahr hin und probier es aus solange das Teil noch da ist, vom Papier her sieht es eigentlich nicht verkehrt aus.


Oha. Hab ich bisher noch nicht so betrachtet. Da hast du Recht. Ich bin schon mal mit 50 und 40mm unterwegs bei meinem ICB 2.0...
Mir stört das wenn plötzlich bremst, dann muss Ich aufpassen, dass Ich nicht otb fliege. Also, bei stehen gucke Ich schon fast über dem VR-Achse. 
Der Fanes 6.0 M hat 440 Reach. Wenn es bemerkbar ist, hoffentlich dann in positive Seite..  

Hier ist das Angebot: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (20. April 2022)

Fährt einer mittlerweile eine Fanes 29 und mag ein wenig berichten? Insbesondere, wie groß wird der Unterschied zur Fanes 6.0 oder 5 mit 27.5 empfunden?


----------



## Chricky86 (9. Juni 2022)

Moin zusammen,

hab mal eine Frage bzgl. Schaltung an der Fanes (6.0).

Bin ja ziemlich sicher nicht der einzige, der ne 12-fach GX Eagle verbaut hat... 
Und zwar habe ich da das Problem, dass ich ums Verrecken nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel (schwerster Gang) komme. Das ganze Schaltwerk kann sich nicht genug "zusammenziehen" um parallel unter dem kleinen Ritzel zu hängen.
Anschlagsbegrenzungen habe ich schon in alle Richtungen verändert, das hilft aber nix. Irgendwie ist der "Spalt" zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und Schaltwerk am Schaltauge einfach nicht groß genug. 

Habe heute auf die GX AXS umgebaut und hatte gehofft, dass Problem wäre damit mal erledigt -leider Fehlanzeige. 
Ich wüsste aber auch keinen Rat, woran das liegen könnte. Schaltauge ist ohne Beschädigungen/Verformungen, wobei ich grad auch schon überlege, das einfach pauschal mal zu erneuern. Allerdings hat das Schaltwerk noch ne einen mitbekommen, da sollte das Problem also nicht liegen.

Kassette ist auch mit hoher (nicht zerstörerischer) Kraft auf der Nabe angezogen, da geht leider auch nicht noch mehr ohne rohe Gewalt anzuwenden.


Wenn jemand eine Idee oder einen Tipp hat, wäre ich seeehr dankbar


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2022)

Hab zwar im Moment noch 11-Fach SRAM dran, aber auch ein Fabrik neues Schaltauge kann schon durch Toleranzen leicht schief sein was bei 12-Fach reichen kann dass es nicht funktioniert. 
Also entweder besorgst du dir ein entsprechende Richtlehre oder fragst beim Fahrradladen des geringsten Misstrauens an ob die das mal prüfen können.


----------



## Cicatrix (9. Juni 2022)

Wenn du die Schaltröllchen ohne Kette drauf nicht parallel zum kleinsten Ritzel bekommst, würde ich auch auf ein krummes Schaltauge tippen. Die 12 Fach Schaltungen sind mega picky, mein Schaltauge sah Plan aufgelegt Grade aus, dann hab ich ein neues drangebaut und es hat meine Schaltprobleme gelöst.


----------



## Rissi16 (9. Juni 2022)

Moin,
habe an meiner Fanes 6.0 auch eine Sram GX verbaut. Mein Hinterrad bekomme ich nur mit kräftigen auseinanderdrücken der Ausfallenden eingebaut, geht am besten mit 2 Personen. Na ja, ist wohl alles nicht so maßgenau gebaut...... 😕
Versuch mal, in kleinen Schritten, die Umschlingung an der B-Schraube (am Schaltwerk) zu ändern. Das hat bei meiner Schaltung wahre Wunder bewirkt. Den Abstand zwischen Ritzel und Schaltröllchen (Umschlingung) stellt man mit der B-Schraube ein.
Kann natürlich sein, dass dein Schaltauge verbogen ist, oder von vornherein schief sitzt. Würde mich bei der Qualität nicht wundern ......


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2022)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe an meiner Fanes 6.0 auch eine Sram GX verbaut. Mein Hinterrad bekomme ich nur mit kräftigen auseinanderdrücken der Ausfallenden eingebaut, geht am besten mit 2 Personen. Na ja, ist wohl alles nicht so maßgenau gebaut...... 😕
> Versuch mal, in kleinen Schritten, die Umschlingung an der B-Schraube (am Schaltwerk) zu ändern. Das hat bei meiner Schaltung wahre Wunder bewirkt. Den Abstand zwischen Ritzel und Schaltröllchen (Umschlingung) stellt man mit der B-Schraube ein.
> Kann natürlich sein, dass dein Schaltauge verbogen ist, oder von vornherein schief sitzt. Würde mich bei der Qualität nicht wundern ......


Hast du das mal mit Alutech besprochen? Normal ist das nicht und geht im Zweifel zu Lasten der Horstlink Lager. 
Hast du evtl. die Adapterplatten für 142er Hinterbau drin aber ein Boost Hinterrad?


----------



## Chricky86 (9. Juni 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Wenn du die Schaltröllchen ohne Kette drauf nicht parallel zum kleinsten Ritzel bekommst, würde ich auch auf ein krummes Schaltauge tippen. Die 12 Fach Schaltungen sind mega picky, mein Schaltauge sah Plan aufgelegt Grade aus, dann hab ich ein neues drangebaut und es hat meine Schaltprobleme gelöst.


Hab jetzt Mal ein neues Schaltauge bestellt und hoffe, dass das Problem damit dann gelöst ist 😊


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2022)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Mal ein neues Schaltauge bestellt und hoffe, dass das Problem damit dann gelöst ist 😊


Kann, muss aber nicht. Wenn die Aufnahme nicht 100% Im rechten Winkel steht wirst du das neue Schaltauge genauso richten müssen wie das Alte.


----------



## Chricky86 (9. Juni 2022)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe an meiner Fanes 6.0 auch eine Sram GX verbaut. Mein Hinterrad bekomme ich nur mit kräftigen auseinanderdrücken der Ausfallenden eingebaut, geht am besten mit 2 Personen. Na ja, ist wohl alles nicht so maßgenau gebaut...... 😕
> Versuch mal, in kleinen Schritten, die Umschlingung an der B-Schraube (am Schaltwerk) zu ändern. Das hat bei meiner Schaltung wahre Wunder bewirkt. Den Abstand zwischen Ritzel und Schaltröllchen (Umschlingung) stellt man mit der B-Schraube ein.
> Kann natürlich sein, dass dein Schaltauge verbogen ist, oder von vornherein schief sitzt. Würde mich bei der Qualität nicht wundern ......


Die B-Schraube habe ich auch schon mehrfach verändert und auch alles penibel mit der Lehre von SRAM eingestellt. Das hat keine Änderung gebracht.


Das mit dem schweren Sitz hatte ich übrigens bei meiner alten Fahrrad 3.0 auch. Allerdings an der Wippe. Wenn ich da die Streben festgeschraubt habe war das ganze echt heftig unter Spannung und das ging auch ordentlich auf das Horstlink Lager, die waren mehrfach durchgenudelt.

Hoffe es ist bei dir vielleicht wirklich nur der Fehler mir den Adapter Platten im hinterbau 💪🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rissi16 (9. Juni 2022)

Jo, das tapfere Schneiderlein gab mir den Tipp, mal ordentlich den Hinterbau auseinander zu drücken und mit einer Flachfeile die Ausfallende bearbeiten. Auseinander gedrückt habe ich es ein paar mal, ging dann auch besser, aber das mit der Feile habe ich nicht gemacht.
Meinen Hinterbau muss man auch mit etwas "Gewalt" montieren, sonst bekommt man den Bolzen nicht durch. 


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hast du das mal mit Alutech besprochen? Normal ist das nicht und geht im Zweifel zu Lasten der Horstlink Lager.
> Hast du evtl. die Adapterplatten für 142er Hinterbau drin aber ein Boost Hinterrad?


----------



## hundertklar (10. Juni 2022)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Die B-Schraube habe ich auch schon mehrfach verändert und auch alles penibel mit der Lehre von SRAM eingestellt. Das hat keine Änderung gebracht.
> 
> 
> Das mit dem schweren Sitz hatte ich übrigens bei meiner alten Fahrrad 3.0 auch. Allerdings an der Wippe. Wenn ich da die Streben festgeschraubt habe war das ganze echt heftig unter Spannung und das ging auch ordentlich auf das Horstlink Lager, die waren mehrfach durchgenudelt.
> ...



sind die Schaltwerke neu? Also dein GX und AXS? 
Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert die GX Lehre nur bei komplett neuen Komponenten. Hab zwar kein Fanes aber ich kenne die Problematik. 
Umschlingung nicht unbedingt nach Lehre einstellen. sondern nach Funktion.


----------



## Rissi16 (10. Juni 2022)

Kann ich bestätigen, die Einstell-Lehre von Sram ist nur ein "grober" Richtwert.....


----------



## Chricky86 (11. Juni 2022)

hundertklar schrieb:


> sind die Schaltwerke neu? Also dein GX und AXS?
> Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert die GX Lehre nur bei komplett neuen Komponenten. Hab zwar kein Fanes aber ich kenne die Problematik.
> Umschlingung nicht unbedingt nach Lehre einstellen. sondern nach Funktion.


Die GX ist jetzt schon älter und hat deutlich über 3000km hinter sich. 
Hab da auch nix mehr vernünftig eingestellt bekommen. Wollte daher eh Mai ein neues Schaltwerk holen und in den Zug auf axs umgerüstet. Das Teil ist also fabrikneu und bisher noch keinen km gerollt.
Mit etwas Glück kommt heute das neue Schaltauge an, dann teste ich damit schonmal und versuche mich dann an unterschiedlicher Umschlingung 👍🏼

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall, für die hilfreichen Tipps😊


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juni 2022)

Nimm mal die Kette runter wenn du das neue Schaltauge verbaut hast und schau ob das obere Röllchen da unter dem kleinsten Ritzel steht wo es laut Anleitung stehen soll. Wenn es das nicht tut wird dir auch die Umschlingung nichts helfen. Ich hatte bisher eigentlich eher Probleme in den oberen drei Ritzeln wenn die Umschlingung nicht passte als in den unteren.


----------



## Chricky86 (11. Juni 2022)

Heute Mal alles umgebastelt, neues Schaltauge dran, Kassette nochmal runter und neu drauf uuuund: ich habe alle 12 Gänge zur Verfügung 😎🎉

Und das ganze noch mit der axs, richtig tolles schaltgefühl -ich bin begeistert und werde das morgen Mal bei ner Tour testen 😁

Danke nochmal an alle für die Tipps 👍🏼💪🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rissi16 (1. Juli 2022)

Moin,
ich muss auf Grund massivem knarzen alle paar Hundert Kilometer die sogenannte "Main Pivot Axis" ausbauen und neu fetten (Fanes 6.0).
Diese Achse muss ich gefühlvoll mit dem Gummihammer herausschlagen und nach dem fetten mit etwas mehr Kraft wieder einschlagen. Die Konterschraube (siehe Foto) ist eine Spezialanfertigung von Alutech, weil das eigentliche Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe kaputt gegangen ist.

Habt ihr auch dieses Problem und falls ja, wie behebt ihr das Knarzen der Achse? 
Vielleicht gibt es eine Lösung die etwas länger hält als ein paar Hundert Kilometer Waldautobahn. 

Danke
Gruß Rissi


----------



## ollo (1. Juli 2022)

scheint ja an Deiner speziell angefertigten Konterschraube zu liegen, das wird hier wohl kaum einer haben.
Ist in der Kettenstrebe selber auch ein Lager enthalten? Drück der Kragen der Kontermutter evtl. zu sehr auf eine falsche stelle am Lager? Würde vielleicht die Kontermutter andersrum aufgeschraubt besser passen und einen anderen Druck auf das Lager ausüben? 
Kontermutter  vielleicht zu fest angezogen?


----------



## Rissi16 (1. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank.
Die Kettenstrebe hat kein Lager.
Die Konterschraube drückt nicht auf das Lager sondern auf die Kettenstrebe. 
Andersherum den Bolzen einsetzen geht nicht, passt nur in eine Richtung.
Die Konterschraube ziehe ich mit 11 Nm an. Diesen Wert habe ich mir selber ausgewählt, weil es dafür keine Vorgaben gibt.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der erhöhte Schmiermittelverbrauch und das daraus resultierende Knarzen, mit der Ungenauigkeit der Bauteile zusammen hängt. Ich habe noch zwei Enduro's (Giant, Propain) und da lässt sich der Hinterbau sehr leicht auseinander und wieder zusammen bauen, ohne Einsatz von Gummihammer, da passt das, Bolzen durch und gut.


----------



## Beefe (1. Juli 2022)

Ja alutech ist nicht wirklich für passgenau Hinterbauten bekannt, leider!!!
Das könne viel andere deutlich besser!


----------



## ollo (1. Juli 2022)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Die Kettenstrebe hat kein Lager.
> Die Konterschraube drückt nicht auf das Lager sondern auf die Kettenstrebe.
> Andersherum den Bolzen einsetzen geht nicht, passt nur in eine Richtung.
> ...


ok, habe vorhin auch noch mal nachgesehen wegen der Lager............ 11 Nm hm.... deswegen ja das Video vom Jü, da sieht man wie leichtgängig der Hinterbau eigentlich sein soll. 
Auch wenn die Hinterbauten nicht passgenau sind sollte es nicht knarzen, hier stehen 4 Stück rum und bei einem geht alles leicht ein und auszubauen bei einem anderen wieder nur mit roher Gewalt und Fluchen, aber keines Knarzt. 
Es liest sich so als ob Deine Kettenstreben einseitig sehr unter Spannung stehen, daher wohl die Hammermethode um den Bolzen rauszubekommen.  Alutech schon mal deswegen kontaktiert?


----------



## Rissi16 (1. Juli 2022)

In Ascheffel hat man das auch so montiert, ich stand daneben.
Na ja, muss ich wohl mit leben.....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juli 2022)

Ist Alutech irgendwie in Urlaub? Ein Kollege versucht dringend da jemand zu erreichen, Lagerprobleme, und kriegt niemanden an die Strippe.


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Juli 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ist Alutech irgendwie in Urlaub? Ein Kollege versucht dringend da jemand zu erreichen, Lagerprobleme, und kriegt niemanden an die Strippe.


Ich hab am Montagmorgen noch mit Kolja gesprochen, kein Problem


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. Juli 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ist Alutech irgendwie in Urlaub? Ein Kollege versucht dringend da jemand zu erreichen, Lagerprobleme, und kriegt niemanden an die Strippe.


Moin,

bei uns sind zwar letzte und diese Woche ein paar Leute im Urlaub, ich selbst bin aber durchgehend da. Und bei Anrufen unter der 04353-998155 (die normale Büronummer) läuft das ggf. auch auf als entgangener Anruf auf, ich rufe dann sobald möglich zurück. (Aus der Liste sind auch aus dieser Woche keine unbeantworteten Anrufe 🤔. Montag war insgesamt ein sehr hohes Telefonaufkommen, das war aber letztendlich auch komplett abgearbeitet.)

Sonst gerne einfach nochmal versuchen, wir sind täglich von 8-13 und 14-17 Uhr hier. 👋

Cheers
Kolja


----------



## Beefe (6. Juli 2022)

Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich Dämpfer, habe jetzt meinen Vivid Air Servicen lassen, der Dämpfer geht abartig gut, saugt und bügelt alles weg ist wie ein DH bike😄👌🏼
Aber es fehlt mir leider etwas Spitzigkeitund und Pop, wäre da ein Monarch vllt die bessere Wahl, und Welcher  Tune ist original verbaut?
Es handelt sich um die Fanes 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty03 (6. Juli 2022)

Bei meiner Fanes 5.0 ist Serie der RS Super Deluxe verbaut gewesen, aktuell ist der RS Super Deluxe Ultimate montiert


----------



## Skwal (6. Juli 2022)

Beefe schrieb:


> Welcher Tune ist original verbaut?


Bei den aktuellen Rockshox Dämpfer dies:
Druckstufe: Tune Mid
Zugstufe:Tune Low


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juli 2022)

AlutechCycles schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei uns sind zwar letzte und diese Woche ein paar Leute im Urlaub, ich selbst bin aber durchgehend da. Und bei Anrufen unter der 04353-998155 (die normale Büronummer) läuft das ggf. auch auf als entgangener Anruf auf, ich rufe dann sobald möglich zurück. (Aus der Liste sind auch aus dieser Woche keine unbeantworteten Anrufe 🤔. Montag war insgesamt ein sehr hohes Telefonaufkommen, das war aber letztendlich auch komplett abgearbeitet.)
> 
> ...


Danke Problem hat sich soweit ich mitbekommen habe sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Beefe (6. Juli 2022)

Skwal schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Rockshox Dämpfer dies:
> Druckstufe: Tune Mid
> Zugstufe:Tune Low


Ich habe noch den normalen Dämpfer drin 216x63.
Tune ist M M
Lässt sich zwar auf metrisch umbauen aber sehe kein Bedarf dazu.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (19. Juli 2022)

Frage zur metrischen Dämpferaufnahme die bei meinem gebrauchten Rahmen dabei war:

Bei mir ist das eher eine Schraube als ein Bolzen und hat einen Innensechskant gegenüber Torx bei der Wippe - gehört das so?

Wenn nicht, gibt es den Bolzen als Ersatzteil?


----------



## vorwaerts (20. Juli 2022)

Ich kenne das nur so, dass zweimal die identische Schraube/der identische Bolzen verwendet wird.

Die gibt‘s bei Alutech, die Artikelnummer sollte E460 001 sein („Shock Bolt T40 M8x1.25 L45mm“).


----------



## schwarzerRitter (20. Juli 2022)

Hab ich gesehen, trifft bei mir aber nicht zu.





Oben ist die Aufnahme für den 216er Dämpfer welche bei mir auch dabei war - da ist der Bolzen 2-teilig.

Unten links die 40mm lange M8 Schraube für die Carbon Wippe, rechts die 45mm lange M8 für die 230mm metric Dämpfer Aufnahme wo das Gewinde mMn zu lange ist.


----------



## scotty03 (20. Juli 2022)

Bei der Carbonwippe am 5.0 muss sie jedenfalls nur 40 mm lange sein, 
Die Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme hingegen 45mm. 
Ist bei mir an zwei 5.0 er Rahmen so.
Schraube wie von „vorwärts“ geschrieben bestellen und alles ist ok.
Gruß


----------



## Rissi16 (25. August 2022)

Moin,
ich habe mal wieder bei meiner Fanes 6.0 permanentes lautes knacken im Hinterbau und zerlege diesen jetzt zum zweiten Mal, weil ich das Problem nicht finde.
Bei der Montage des Hinterbaus fällt auf, dass dieser auf einer Seite am Hauptlager anliegt und auf der anderen Seite ca. 3mm Luft hat. Da müssen allerdings noch diese schwarzen Scheiben dazwischen, was nur mit Kraftaufwand gelingt.
Habt ihr einen "Trick" wie man das richten kann? Kann gut möglich sein, dass diese Spannung zum knacken führt.

1. Foto (linke Seite) keine Luft, der Hinterbau liegt stramm am Hauptlager 
2. Foto (Antriebsseite) der Hinterbau hat ca. 3 mm Luft zum Hauptlager

Vielen Dank
Gruß Rissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (25. August 2022)

Wieviel Spannung ist denn da drauf?
Ich meine wenn der Bolzen raus ist, ist der Hinterbau ja nur noch über die Sitzstrebe mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden.
Bei dem großen Hebel (zum Hauptrahmen gesehen) samt Umlenkung am Horstlink kann ich mir irgendwie nicht viel Spannung vorstellen?

Ich würde jetzt vermuten, das ist normale Toleranz und nur von der Spannung kommt sicher nicht das Knacken.
Eher von zu wenig Fett (+Dreck) an irgendeiner Stelle...

Wenn Du es eh auseinander hast: Öffne mal die Kugellager und füll sie neu mit fett (ruhig randvoll),
wird nicht der Grund fürs Knacken sein, erhöht aber deren Haltbarkeit enorm.


----------



## Rissi16 (25. August 2022)

Kugellager sind randvoll mit Fett und drehen leicht.
Bin vor einer Stunde fertig geworden und das Knacken war weg, nachdem ich die große Schraube, welche die Bremssattelhalterung  hält, etwas gefettet hatte. Die Ausfallenden und das Schaltauge hatten nach der Demontage und Reinigung auch ein wenig Fett erhalten.
Ich hatte zunächst die üblichen Verdächtigen Horstlink und Hauptlagerwelle in Verdacht.
Mal gucken ob jetzt Ruhe ist, nach der Proberunde weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Cheep (27. August 2022)

Moin,
fahre ein Fanes 5.0 mit einem Cane Creek DB Air CS und würde gerne auf Coil umsteigen.
Hat Jemand Erfahrungswerte für die Auswahl der "richtigen Feder"?

Systemgewicht ca. 108kg, SAG: 25%

Hätte jetzt auf eine Feder zwischen 550 und 600 geschätzt 🤔


----------



## ollo (28. August 2022)

Cheep schrieb:


> Moin,
> fahre ein Fanes 5.0 mit einem Cane Creek DB Air CS und würde gerne auf Coil umsteigen.
> Hat Jemand Erfahrungswerte für die Auswahl der "richtigen Feder"?
> 
> ...


guckst Du hier, das mit dem Schätzen ist suboptimal






						Dämpfer: Stahlfeder-Rate berechnen
					

Mahlzeit!  Ich bekomme demnächst ein gebrauchtes Giant AC2 (Viergelenker) mit nem Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil drin. Verbaut ist derzeit eine 400x2.00 Stahlfeder (400lbs/inch), da die Person gerade mal 67kg wiegt. Ich brauch aber ne härtere Feder, da ich derzeit 90kg wiege und mit Klamotten +...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




oder hier





						Technische Informationen zum Stahlfederdämpfer – Gletschersau.de
					






					www.gletschersau.de


----------



## Cheep (29. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort mit den passenden Links.
Habe mal die Formel vom Johannes_Wagener aus dem Threat "Stahlfeder-Rate berechnen" benutzt und bin nun auf 630lbs gekommen. Mal schauen was sich in der Region finden lässt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich zw. 600lbs und 650lbs testen müssen. Möchte um ehrlich zu sein auch keine Durschläge riskieren 😋


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. August 2022)

Spring Calculator - TF Tuned
					

Spring Calculator - TF Tuned are experts in mountain bike and bicycle suspension service and repair, including setting-up the for you and your bike




					www.tftuned.com
				




Dort könntest Du auch nochmal abgleichen, das ist auch ein guter Rechner bzw. Anhalt
(Edit, gerade gesehen: TF Tuned ist ja auch im von ollo verlinkten Thread hier im Forum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheep (29. August 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Spring Calculator - TF Tuned
> 
> 
> Spring Calculator - TF Tuned are experts in mountain bike and bicycle suspension service and repair, including setting-up the for you and your bike
> ...


Den TF Tuned hatte ich auch schon am Wickel, allerdings finde ich es schade, dass es dort nur 2 SAG Auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt und 28% ist mir persönlich etwas zu plushy.

Trotzdem vielen Dank! 👍


----------



## Cheep (10. September 2022)

So der RS Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil ist verbaut und getestet. Mit ner 600er Feder liege ich mit ca. 4 Umdrehungen für die Vorspannung bei 25% SAG und es fühlt sich hervorragend an! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ☺️


----------

